# MINKIE CHAT THREAD ..... Let's chat! (4)



## Esquared72

*New chat thread! Continued from here:*

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/minkie-chat-thread-lets-chat-3-a-634982.html


I'm giving myself a challenge. I've put on some extra pounds in the last 6 months or so and have had such a hard time sticking to the habits I know I need to in order to get them off. 

Sooo...I'm tempting myself with a reward on the back-end. If I can get off the 30 pounds I'd like to lose, I can buy myself a goodie. What I'd really like is a nice, high-end wallet - something great quality that will last for years. Maybe something like a Ferragamo continental wallet. I'm already motivated for a morning run tomorrow!

Anyone tried a plan like this before to achieve a goal? Did it work? 

I'll keep ya posted on my progress!


----------



## sandc

We have been without power for 3 days now. It's very frustrating & boring. The temps reached 100 degrees the last two days, so we have had to spend time in the basement with the cats to cool them off. It's amazing how much you need power for! We have quite the amount of laundry piling up, etc :-/


----------



## sandc

Oh, and I had a dream about RM bags last night. :-p I imagine it's some kind of internet withdrawals. Lol


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

eehlers said:


> I'm giving myself a challenge. I've put on some extra pounds in the last 6 months or so and have had such a hard time sticking to the habits I know I need to in order to get them off.
> 
> Sooo...I'm tempting myself with a reward on the back-end. If I can get off the 30 pounds I'd like to lose, I can buy myself a goodie. What I'd really like is a nice, high-end wallet - something great quality that will last for years. Maybe something like a Ferragamo continental wallet. I'm already motivated for a morning run tomorrow!
> 
> Anyone tried a plan like this before to achieve a goal? Did it work?
> 
> I'll keep ya posted on my progress!



Yes, this is a great way to lose weight!  I lost 20 lbs in 3 months with diet and exercise (less caloric intake though of the same foods, just less of it and brisk walking 1-2 miles a day)... And my reward awaits me at the end of July.  Something quite similar to your HG!  Another 10 lbs I will reach my ideal weight, at which point I will treat myself to another nice bag!

This worked for me because I was realistic with myself... I hate running and I accept my new eating habits as a new way of life not merely a diet, so it's not temporary...I have to agree with Kate Moss, 'Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels'

I think I had the whole food as treat or comfort all wrong.  At the end of a diet I used to treat myself to some extra dessert or when I'm down I turned to food for comfort... All a no no.  Food is for nourishment, and fine food is for treating the senses, not for enduring the loss of food for a little while, self torture.  Dieting or my new way of life is not temporary torture but for the overall good of my body and mind.... is how I see it!  How sweet the victory at the end of this fruitful journey with a beautiful treat that holds my life's belongings!

I wish you luck in your journey and I hope you get your Ferragamo in the best of health!


----------



## Esquared72

Crazy4Handbags said:
			
		

> Yes, this is a great way to lose weight!  I lost 20 lbs in 3 months with diet and exercise (less caloric intake though of the same foods, just less of it and brisk walking 1-2 miles a day)... And my reward awaits me at the end of July.  Something quite similar to your HG!  Another 10 lbs I will reach my ideal weight, at which point I will treat myself to another nice bag!
> 
> This worked for me because I was realistic with myself... I hate running and I accept my new eating habits as a new way of life not merely a diet, so it's not temporary...I have to agree with Kate Moss, 'Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels'
> 
> I think I had the whole food as treat or comfort all wrong.  At the end of a diet I used to treat myself to some extra dessert or when I'm down I turned to food for comfort... All a no no.  Food is for nourishment, and fine food is for treating the senses, not for enduring the loss of food for a little while, self torture.  Dieting or my new way of life is not temporary torture but for the overall good of my body and mind.... is how I see it!  How sweet the victory at the end of this fruitful journey with a beautiful treat that holds my life's belongings!
> 
> I wish you luck in your journey and I hope you get your Ferragamo in the best of health!



Thanks, C4H! I actually lost a slew of weight a couple of years ago, using that mentality. But it's been creeping back on over the last 6 months when I backslid to stinkin' thinkin'.  Lots of stress and I turned to food as comfort. Bad, bad, bad. I tend to stay focused on making that lifestyle switch when I have a goal. Initially, it was my 20-year high school reunion...had to look hot (and I did!). And I did great at maintaining for 18 months after staying on point with eating well, with the occasional treat, and working out 6 days a week. 

Then I guess I just got overwhelmed with work and personal stress and picked the wrong outlets for relief. So...hoping a fun goal will get me redirected and refocused. And i plan to start using workouts as my best stress relief! I know what I need to do...just need to get off my butt and do it!!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

eehlers said:


> Thanks, C4H! I actually lost a slew of weight a couple of years ago, using that mentality. But it's been creeping back on over the last 6 months when I backslid to stinkin' thinkin'.  Lots of stress and I turned to food as comfort. Bad, bad, bad. I tend to stay focused on making that lifestyle switch when I have a goal. Initially, it was my 20-year high school reunion...had to look hot (and I did!). And I did great at maintaining for 18 months after staying on point with eating well, with the occasional treat, and working out 6 days a week.
> 
> Then I guess I just got overwhelmed with work and personal stress and picked the wrong outlets for relief. So...hoping a fun goal will get me redirected and refocused. And i plan to start using workouts as my best stress relief! I know what I need to do...just need to get off my butt and do it!!!



Oh, I hear ya!  I'm all too familiar with stress and linking food to stress.  I've had some major health problems because of stress, I decided that it's time to take control over my domain that is my body and state of mind or I may perish.  People underestimate the power of stress and its effects... They think stress can be undone easily like a minor inconvenience, but our minds are a bit more complex than that.  I like that you are going to use working out as stress relief and I am totally rooting for you!


----------



## Esquared72

Crazy4Handbags said:
			
		

> Oh, I hear ya!  I'm all too familiar with stress and linking food to stress.  I've had some major health problems because of stress, I decided that it's time to take control over my domain that is my body and state of mind or I may perish.  People underestimate the power of stress and its effects... They think stress can be undone easily like a minor inconvenience, but our minds are a bit more complex than that.  I like that you are going to use working out as stress relief and I am totally rooting for you!



Aww..thank you! That really helps. Support is a huge factor, too! DH is on board and ready to recommit to healthy living, so we're off to a good start!


----------



## Fashion1

Good luck Eehlers! I'm in a similar situation. I've gained 20 pounds since getting married 6 years ago. I started Nutrisystem about 2 months ago and really like it. I've lost 8 pounds (this past week only maintained since I did eat some yummy July 4th food) but to me the food tastes great, even though it is very small portions. That's always been my biggest problem, so I'm trying to reteach myself the correct portion sizes and just make a general lifestyle change. Also been running 3 miles each day. It's so hard to stay away from desserts which are my favorite! Anway, hard work can pay off for all of us. Fingers crossed!


----------



## loveuga

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Good luck Eehlers! I'm in a similar situation. I've gained 20 pounds since getting married 6 years ago. I started Nutrisystem about 2 months ago and really like it. I've lost 8 pounds (this past week only maintained since I did eat some yummy July 4th food) but to me the food tastes great, even though it is very small portions. That's always been my biggest problem, so I'm trying to reteach myself the correct portion sizes and just make a general lifestyle change. Also been running 3 miles each day. It's so hard to stay away from desserts which are my favorite! Anway, hard work can pay off for all of us. Fingers crossed!



congrats lady!  That's awesome!  I almost cried when I put on jeans that used to fit well only to find them too small now . I am for sure a stress eater and have not been workin out or being good with food lately


----------



## Esquared72

I'm home from work today thanks to hot water heater drama. Our HWH died a horrible death last Tuesday. Got a new one installed and had a clean up crew come out to handle yhw leaked water cleanup. Just our luck, they found mold. Eeuuggghhhh!! So a remediation crew is coming out today to tear up the wall and carpet and get rid of the mold. 

Thank goodness for USAA home insurance. They are awesome. We were planning to redo our rec room this summer anyway, so thanks to this, we'll get some assistance on getting new carpet. 

Our poor cats though are traumitized. All the plumbers, clean up crews and noisy equipment are making their poor nerves shot. Once the crew shows up today, they'll be two lumps under the comforter on our bed. I expect we'll see them again sometime Wednesday.  Poor little poopies.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Aww, your poor Kitties! My dogs would just bark at them incessantly and drive us all cray-cray! 

I'm in the same boat as you other ladies, needing to shed some lbs! Maybe we should start a Minkette Weight Loss Support Group!  I've slowly let about 20lbs sneak back up on me that I worked so hard to get off after I had my daughter about 5 years ago. I have horrible eating habits for the most part. I actually think I have an eating disorder of sorts. I eat healthy long enough to shed a few pounds and get back to a some what comfortable weight, then I seem to go off the deep end and eat horribly until I can't stand myself anymore. I'm there right now!! And sadly, I am stuck home with my two little ones and can't get to the gym as much as I'd like. At this point I have just made up my mind to try and be as good as I can until school starts back up and then I'm back at the gym & dieting hard core! I just wish I could get eating in moderation in my head and make it stick...but it just doesn't seem to happen.


----------



## Esquared72

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> ^^Aww, your poor Kitties! My dogs would just bark at them incessantly and drive us all cray-cray!
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you other ladies, needing to shed some lbs! Maybe we should start a Minkette Weight Loss Support Group!  I've slowly let about 20lbs sneak back up on me that I worked so hard to get off after I had my daughter about 5 years ago. I have horrible eating habits for the most part. I actually think I have an eating disorder of sorts. I eat healthy long enough to shed a few pounds and get back to a some what comfortable weight, then I seem to go off the deep end and eat horribly until I can't stand myself anymore. I'm there right now!! And sadly, I am stuck home with my two little ones and can't get to the gym as much as I'd like. At this point I have just made up my mind to try and be as good as I can until school starts back up and then I'm back at the gym & dieting hard core! I just wish I could get eating in moderation in my head and make it stick...but it just doesn't seem to happen.



I feel your pain, Scoobs! I've been in a bad eating spiral, too. I love the idea of a weight loss support group! When I took that gang of weight off before, it was while on Weight Watchers and those meetings are helpful - if for no other reason than to realize others go through the same struggles. 

I vote we start a weight loss support group! Who's in? Would we just use this thread, or do you think we could start a new one? If our reward for success is new bags, then it's purse related, right? LOL!


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> I'm giving myself a challenge. I've put on some extra pounds in the last 6 months or so and have had such a hard time sticking to the habits I know I need to in order to get them off.
> 
> Sooo...I'm tempting myself with a reward on the back-end. If I can get off the 30 pounds I'd like to lose, I can buy myself a goodie. What I'd really like is a nice, high-end wallet - something great quality that will last for years. Maybe something like a Ferragamo continental wallet. I'm already motivated for a morning run tomorrow!
> 
> Anyone tried a plan like this before to achieve a goal? Did it work?
> 
> I'll keep ya posted on my progress!



you know I've never done that but it really sounds like a great plan!  I've been eating healthier lately.  Part of it has to do with summer (I usually like to eat lighter when its warmer) and the other part is just wanting to eat less salt and fatty/fried foods.



sandc said:


> We have been without power for 3 days now. It's very frustrating & boring. The temps reached 100 degrees the last two days, so we have had to spend time in the basement with the cats to cool them off. It's amazing how much you need power for! We have quite the amount of laundry piling up, etc :-/



Sorry to hear about your energy woes!  I hope you have power by now.  Its in the 90s where I am and I cannot imagine living w/out my beloved A/C. 



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Yes, this is a great way to lose weight!  I lost 20 lbs in 3 months with diet and exercise (less caloric intake though of the same foods, just less of it and brisk walking 1-2 miles a day)... And my reward awaits me at the end of July.  Something quite similar to your HG!  Another 10 lbs I will reach my ideal weight, at which point I will treat myself to another nice bag!
> 
> This worked for me because I was realistic with myself... I hate running and I accept my new eating habits as a new way of life not merely a diet, so it's not temporary...I have to agree with Kate Moss, 'Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels'
> 
> I think I had the whole food as treat or comfort all wrong.  At the end of a diet I used to treat myself to some extra dessert or when I'm down I turned to food for comfort... All a no no.  Food is for nourishment, and fine food is for treating the senses, not for enduring the loss of food for a little while, self torture.  Dieting or my new way of life is not temporary torture but for the overall good of my body and mind.... is how I see it!  How sweet the victory at the end of this fruitful journey with a beautiful treat that holds my life's belongings!
> 
> I wish you luck in your journey and I hope you get your Ferragamo in the best of health!



Great post!  I totally agree with you eating better should be a new way of life rather than just a temporary diet.  I've been doing this for the past month.  I honestly feel way better these days, with more energy.  I also hate running, and do the the brisk walks too.  



eehlers said:


> I'm home from work today thanks to hot water heater drama. Our HWH died a horrible death last Tuesday. Got a new one installed and had a clean up crew come out to handle yhw leaked water cleanup. Just our luck, they found mold. Eeuuggghhhh!! So a remediation crew is coming out today to tear up the wall and carpet and get rid of the mold.
> 
> Thank goodness for USAA home insurance. They are awesome. We were planning to redo our rec room this summer anyway, so thanks to this, we'll get some assistance on getting new carpet.
> 
> Our poor cats though are traumitized. All the plumbers, clean up crews and noisy equipment are making their poor nerves shot. Once the crew shows up today, they'll be two lumps under the comforter on our bed. I expect we'll see them again sometime Wednesday.  Poor little poopies.



I curse water damage!  Had that in my house before and its not fun.  My problem wasn't even a huge flood but rather a small leak.  I can only imagine how horrible it is when its a larger amount of water causing the damage.  Hope that you are able to get back to normal soon.


----------



## Esquared72

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Good luck Eehlers! I'm in a similar situation. I've gained 20 pounds since getting married 6 years ago. I started Nutrisystem about 2 months ago and really like it. I've lost 8 pounds (this past week only maintained since I did eat some yummy July 4th food) but to me the food tastes great, even though it is very small portions. That's always been my biggest problem, so I'm trying to reteach myself the correct portion sizes and just make a general lifestyle change. Also been running 3 miles each day. It's so hard to stay away from desserts which are my favorite! Anway, hard work can pay off for all of us. Fingers crossed!



Congrats on 8 pounds down! That's awesome!! Ate well today, and getting up early tomorrow for a 5-mile power walk before heading to work. Feels good to get started!! 

Sending low-cal, high fat burn vibes to all my Minkettes on the road to weight loss!!


----------



## Esquared72

missmoz said:
			
		

> I curse water damage!  Had that in my house before and its not fun.  My problem wasn't even a huge flood but rather a small leak.  I can only imagine how horrible it is when its a larger amount of water causing the damage.  Hope that you are able to get back to normal soon.



The bummer...there was mold. The positive...not quite as bad as feared. Now the fun part. Getting contractors to rebuild what's been torn up. Ugh.


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> The bummer...there was mold. The positive...not quite as bad as feared.* Now the fun part. Getting contractors to rebuild what's been torn up. Ugh.*



Ugh is right.  I feel for you.  That was my life last summer.  Drywall dust and plastic sheeting all over the place.  Just wait until they are done... the best part is when you have to clean up all that nasty and elusive drywall dust.  Ended up having to buy a shopvac and special HEPA filter for it (the filter the shopvac normally comes with is not adequate) to clean up the mess, and I used swiffer sweeper dusters attached to the mop/stick to grab the drywall dust that stuck to all my walls and ceilings.  Hopefully you will have more help than I had when that time comes for you.  Good luck!  I hope I didn't scare you.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

That's awesome, missmoz!  I feel more energetic too from the weight loss and healthy eating.  Why wouldn't I continue to live this way?!  

Wow, 3 miles, fashion!?!  And 5 miles, eehlers!?!  You ladies are hardcore!

I'm down with the weight loss support group, great idea scoobiesmomma!


----------



## Esquared72

missmoz said:


> Ugh is right.  I feel for you.  That was my life last summer.  Drywall dust and plastic sheeting all over the place.  Just wait until they are done... the best part is when you have to clean up all that nasty and elusive drywall dust.  Ended up having to buy a shopvac and special HEPA filter for it (the filter the shopvac normally comes with is not adequate) to clean up the mess, and I used swiffer sweeper dusters attached to the mop/stick to grab the drywall dust that stuck to all my walls and ceilings.  Hopefully you will have more help than I had when that time comes for you.  Good luck!  I hope I didn't scare you.



LOL - thanks for the luck - I'll probably need it!  You didn't scare me...forewarned is forearmed!  Seriously though, I'm going into this whole thing with a "hope for the best but expect the worst" mentality.

The plastic sheeting with the zipper to get in and out is funny...I feel like I'm in some CDC chamber or something and I need a big ol' hazmat suit!


----------



## Esquared72

Crazy4Handbags said:


> That's awesome, missmoz!  I feel more energetic too from the weight loss and healthy eating.  Why wouldn't I continue to live this way?!
> 
> Wow, 3 miles, fashion!?!  And 5 miles, eehlers!?!  You ladies are hardcore!
> 
> I'm down with the weight loss support group, great idea scoobiesmomma!



Actually, this may sound lame, but I actually started doing Leslie Sansone's Walk Away the Pounds again.  I did her beginner DVDs when I first started to lose weight three years ago (when I had 100 pounds to lose!), and they really are great...she's kind of annoying, but the workouts themselves are good to ease back into working out. The DVD I use now is one of her more advanced ones and is five miles, with the last two minutes of each mile as jogging. I then have an upper body strength training DVD that I use three times a week - I always had the best success with my weight loss when I did both cardio and strength training.    

Since my rec room is currently off limits thanks to mold and reconstruction, my treadmill and weight machine are out of commission and it's too darn hot and humid to run outside (boo).


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> Actually, this may sound lame, but I actually started doing Leslie Sansone's Walk Away the Pounds again.  I did her beginner DVDs when I first started to lose weight three years ago (when I had 100 pounds to lose!), and they really are great...she's kind of annoying, but the workouts themselves are good to ease back into working out. The DVD I use now is one of her more advanced ones and is five miles, with the last two minutes of each mile as jogging. I then have an upper body strength training DVD that I use three times a week - I always had the best success with my weight loss when I did both cardio and strength training.
> 
> Since my rec room is currently off limits thanks to mold and reconstruction, my treadmill and weight machine are out of commission and it's too darn hot and humid to run outside (boo).



You don't sound lame at all.  I actually admire you for following a workout routine and sticking to it.  5 miles is pretty hardcore... how long does it take to walk the 5 miles?  Do you use a pedometer or an app on a smartphone to track the distance?


----------



## Esquared72

missmoz said:


> You don't sound lame at all.  I actually admire you for following a workout routine and sticking to it.  5 miles is pretty hardcore... how long does it take to walk the 5 miles?  Do you use a pedometer or an app on a smartphone to track the distance?



Thanks!  I actually have only been doing this for a little over a week (around the same time I lost my ability to use my treadmill).  The distance is actually tracked through the DVD and each mile takes about 13 minutes, so it's a quick paced.  I get up butt early to get through it - takes a little over an hour with the cool down.  Prior to this, I was only doing about 30 minutes of exercise a day - either jogging a couple of miles or riding the exercise bike.  I recently opted to kick it up a notch, as it kind of felt like I was just going through the motions and not really challenging myself.

I'll be so happy when I can access and use my exercise equipment again!  I find when I can mix up my cardio workouts, I'm more likely to stick to excercising - keeps me from getting bored. 

Just today, I'm starting to get back to using the website myfitnesspal.com (it's free) to track what I'm eating and my exercise - they also have a smart phone app for tracking on the go.  I find when I track, I'm more accountable for my decisions.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

eehlers said:


> Actually, this may sound lame, but I actually started doing Leslie Sansone's Walk Away the Pounds again.  I did her beginner DVDs when I first started to lose weight three years ago (when I had 100 pounds to lose!), and they really are great...she's kind of annoying, but the workouts themselves are good to ease back into working out. The DVD I use now is one of her more advanced ones and is five miles, with the last two minutes of each mile as jogging. I then have an upper body strength training DVD that I use three times a week - I always had the best success with my weight loss when I did both cardio and strength training.
> 
> Since my rec room is currently off limits thanks to mold and reconstruction, my treadmill and weight machine are out of commission and it's too darn hot and humid to run outside (boo).



Not lame at all!  What helps you lose 100 lbs is quite the opposite of lame!  I'm all for walking, it's better for your knees too.



missmoz said:


> You don't sound lame at all.  I actually admire you for following a workout routine and sticking to it.  5 miles is pretty hardcore... how long does it take to walk the 5 miles?  Do you use a pedometer or an app on a smartphone to track the distance?



Agreed!  



eehlers said:


> Thanks!  I actually have only been doing this for a little over a week (around the same time I lost my ability to use my treadmill).  The distance is actually tracked through the DVD and each mile takes about 13 minutes, so it's a quick paced.  I get up butt early to get through it - takes a little over an hour with the cool down.  Prior to this, I was only doing about 30 minutes of exercise a day - either jogging a couple of miles or riding the exercise bike.  I recently opted to kick it up a notch, as it kind of felt like I was just going through the motions and not really challenging myself.
> 
> I'll be so happy when I can access and use my exercise equipment again!  I find when I can mix up my cardio workouts, I'm more likely to stick to excercising - keeps me from getting bored.
> 
> Just today, I'm starting to get back to using the website myfitnesspal.com (it's free) to track what I'm eating and my exercise - they also have a smart phone app for tracking on the go.  I find when I track, I'm more accountable for my decisions.



13 mins per mile by walking is pretty fast!  I think that's how fast I could run, actually.   seriously though, I admire people who get up extra early in the morning to workout.  To a night owl (me), this seems like a miraculous feat, and I admire your dedication.  Losing 100 lbs period is an awesome feat not accomplished by many.  Big kudos!


----------



## purseprincess32

ok ladies... so I have to store several of my designer handbags along with my Chanel, LV's Burberry's.. some of my favorite RM's  in a trunk in my apt because I will be having Real Estate brokers tramp through my place for the couple of months and I have a lock on the trunk.. I have had stuff stolen out of my place before.. So my question is my trunk is going to be stored in a closet but it won't be air conditioned and I'm a bit concerned what can I put in the trunk with my bags that may prevent smell or if any condensation in case it gets hot.. Any ideas will be great since I'm concerned about my bags being ruined. Only my very expensive bags and certain faves will be in the trunk because all my others don't fit..


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

purseprincess32 said:


> ok ladies... so I have to store several of my designer handbags along with my Chanel, LV's Burberry's.. some of my favorite RM's  in a trunk in my apt because I will be having Real Estate brokers tramp through my place for the couple of months and I have a lock on the trunk.. I have had stuff stolen out of my place before.. So my question is my trunk is going to be stored in a closet but it won't be air conditioned and I'm a bit concerned what can I put in the trunk with my bags that may prevent smell or if any condensation in case it gets hot.. Any ideas will be great since I'm concerned about my bags being ruined. Only my very expensive bags and certain faves will be in the trunk because all my others don't fit..



If it were me, I'd probably rent storage space and they are for certain climate controlled.  Either that or drill holes in the trunk to let the bags breathe and have a dehumidifier running nearby (outside of trunk), if the bags must be in a trunk...


----------



## AJ1025

eehlers said:


> I feel your pain, Scoobs! I've been in a bad eating spiral, too. I love the idea of a weight loss support group! When I took that gang of weight off before, it was while on Weight Watchers and those meetings are helpful - if for no other reason than to realize others go through the same struggles.
> 
> I vote we start a weight loss support group! Who's in? Would we just use this thread, or do you think we could start a new one? If our reward for success is new bags, then it's purse related, right? LOL!



No time to write right now, but just wanted to say, if the topic on the table is a RM-lovers weight-loss support group, I AM TOTALLY IN!!!!!!    Let's do this, ladies!


----------



## Esquared72

AJ1025 said:
			
		

> No time to write right now, but just wanted to say, if the topic on the table is a RM-lovers weight-loss support group, I AM TOTALLY IN!!!!!!    Let's do this, ladies!



Sweet! Let's make this happen!


----------



## thedseer

AJ1025 said:


> No time to write right now, but just wanted to say, if the topic on the table is a RM-lovers weight-loss support group, I AM TOTALLY IN!!!!!!  Let's do this, ladies!


 
me too!


----------



## Cocolo

Don't know if anyone else watches General Hospital, I'll admit it, I do.  But........ in yesterday's episode, Alexis grabs a Lavender Nikki with silver hardware off her dining room table, and goes storming over to confront someone about Molly's near naked rendevous.  I rewound, and watched in SloMo, and if it's not lavender, it's a similar color, but it is def a Nikki.  Sorry I'm giddy, it's just my first glimpse of a favorite bag on a tv show.


----------



## MAGJES

Awesome ladies!   A Weight Loss Support Group. I think it's a great great idea!!
I run everyday and know that exercise plays an important part in feeling good. I will watch and root for everyone ....clapping all the way!!  
Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Winston had a hard night.


----------



## AJ1025

MAGJES said:


> Winston had a hard night.



Yes, it's a rough life for such and adorable kitty, right?   He is, as ever, the absolute cutest!


----------



## AJ1025

eehlers said:


> Sweet! Let's make this happen!



Okay, I'm starting a thread in the Health and Fitness section, for a Minkette Weight Loss Support Group!  We can use the thread to progress update, talk nutrition and exercise, food journal, and above all, support each other!  I'll post the link once it's up . . . Minkettes, let's start our engines! :boxing:


----------



## AJ1025

Alright, Minkettes, you asked for it!  Our Weight Loss Support Group thread is open for business and awaiting some other motivated Minkettes to post your stories and get us started on an awesome fitness journey: http://forum.purseblog.com/health-and-fitness/minkette-weight-loss-increased-health-support-group-thread-762533.html


----------



## Esquared72

AJ1025 said:
			
		

> Alright, Minkettes, you asked for it!  Our Weight Loss Support Group thread is open for business and awaiting some other motivated Minkettes to post your stories and get us started on an awesome fitness journey: http://forum.purseblog.com/health-and-fitness/minkette-weight-loss-increased-health-support-group-thread-762533.html



You rock!!! Thank you for doing this! Off to subscribe to the thread (and contribute!) now!


----------



## loveuga

Hello lovely ladies!  We have a bright shiny new chat thread!

Look what I found at TJ Maxx today...


----------



## MAGJES

loveuga said:


> Hello lovely ladies! We have a bright shiny new chat thread!
> 
> Look what I found at TJ Maxx today...


 

Very Cute!
What is the name of the style?.....I'm so lost with the new style names now....


I'm cat sitting for my neighbor's cat this week and I've decided that I want to be this cat in my next life. Seriously.
His name is Sparky Joe.

It has some really awesome cat toys.  
He has an upstairs cat tower and a downstairs cat tower. 
The upstairs tower looks like a mansion.....I'm not kidding.

He has a "running" water dish in two of the bathrooms. 
Don't even get me started on how elaborate his litter box is....
Yep....My husband and I definitely want to come back in our next life as Sparky Joe.


----------



## loveuga

MAGJES said:


> Very Cute!
> What is the name of the style?.....I'm so lost with the new style names now....
> 
> 
> I'm cat sitting for my neighbor's cat this week and I've decided that I want to be this cat in my next life. Seriously.
> His name is Sparky Joe.
> 
> It has some really awesome cat toys.
> He has an upstairs cat tower and a downstairs cat tower.
> The upstairs tower looks like a mansion.....I'm not kidding.
> 
> He has a "running" water dish in two of the bathrooms.
> Don't even get me started on how elaborate his litter box is....
> Yep....My husband and I definitely want to come back in our next life as Sparky Joe.



LMAO!  Good to see you in here   I loved the cat story-- and no kidding, who wouldn't want to live that luxurious life of a feline?!

The style is called Jet Setter.  I'm right there with you on the new style names.  Was available as Jet Setter and Jet Setter mini... this is the full size one.  Leather is buttery soft but somewhat pebbly too.    It will be a great bag that will withstand daily abuse I'm sure too... when I don't want to wear a MAM-- and it is kitty friendly in this house-- no long tassels for the kittehs to chew!


----------



## AJ1025

loveuga said:


> Hello lovely ladies!  We have a bright shiny new chat thread!
> 
> Look what I found at TJ Maxx today...



Love, that is one amazing bag!! What a great find!


----------



## loveuga

AJ1025 said:


> Love, that is one amazing bag!! What a great find!



Thanks, AJ!   I've never seen RM's at TJ Maxx until just recently here


----------



## Cocolo

Don't know if anyone mentioned this, Rebecca is about to go on the NateBerkus show on NBC network.  Right now it's on in NY.  I was about to go in the pool, but I'm going to stay and watch.


----------



## thedseer

loveuga said:
			
		

> Hello lovely ladies!  We have a bright shiny new chat thread!
> 
> Look what I found at TJ Maxx today...



Looks great!


----------



## Fashion1

MAGJES said:


> Very Cute!
> What is the name of the style?.....I'm so lost with the new style names now....
> 
> 
> I'm cat sitting for my neighbor's cat this week and I've decided that I want to be this cat in my next life. Seriously.
> His name is Sparky Joe.
> 
> It has some really awesome cat toys.
> He has an upstairs cat tower and a downstairs cat tower.
> The upstairs tower looks like a mansion.....I'm not kidding.
> 
> He has a "running" water dish in two of the bathrooms.
> Don't even get me started on how elaborate his litter box is....
> Yep....My husband and I definitely want to come back in our next life as Sparky Joe.


 
Sounds like cat heaven! Can I join you in this new cat world? 

So, DH and I are just watching some news tonight (so so sad about the CO shootings) and I had my Balenciaga Bubblegum Part Time sitting on the ottoman. He randomly looks over at it, and comments on the pink color. 

Me: The official color name is Bubblegum. Looks pretty accurate, right?
DH: Pause. Looks more like a chewed-up piece of gum.
Me: What do you mean?
DH: Well, it's pretty "crinkly" and has lines all through it , so it looks like it's been chewed. Nice though.

Lol!! He was giving my bag's "distressing" a compliment, I think. If you would have told him he would be talking about the leather on my handbags 2 years ago he would have said you are crazy. How have I pulled him into my insanity? Haha.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Do you guys remember what the swings cost at the RM online sample sale? (OSS)


----------



## oopsididitagain

Interesting article about bags that contain lead
http://www.rodale.com/lead-purses?c...012-_-why_you_should_never_buy_a_yellow_purse


----------



## Sammi88x

Hey, Im visiting Orlando for two weeks in August, the main thing im looking to purchase is a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac bag in the colour Almond. Does anyone live in the Florida area and could tell me the best places to look and also if anyone has seen the bag in Almond. Thanks!


----------



## missmoz

oopsididitagain said:


> Interesting article about bags that contain lead
> http://www.rodale.com/lead-purses?c...012-_-why_you_should_never_buy_a_yellow_purse



 thanks for sharing!  now I have an even better excuse to buy leather handbags.


----------



## lvsweetness

eehlers said:


> Actually, this may sound lame, but I actually started doing Leslie Sansone's Walk Away the Pounds again.  I did her beginner DVDs when I first started to lose weight three years ago (when I had 100 pounds to lose!), and they really are great...she's kind of annoying, but the workouts themselves are good to ease back into working out. The DVD I use now is one of her more advanced ones and is five miles, with the last two minutes of each mile as jogging. I then have an upper body strength training DVD that I use three times a week - I always had the best success with my weight loss when I did both cardio and strength training.
> 
> Since my rec room is currently off limits thanks to mold and reconstruction, my treadmill and weight machine are out of commission and it's too darn hot and humid to run outside (boo).




oooh! i'm a big workout freak.. well used to be. past year and a half has sucked since i got sick, but slowly getting back into it with 45min daily work outs. i have many leslie sansone dvds, among many others.. if theres a workout program out there, i have done it, i love aerobics videos, easiest way to exercise at home. leslie's dvds are very effective, most of them at least. they target all the right spots on a woman, the kicks, knee lifts, etc. and if u can jog the video more than you walk it, it is GREAT cardio! congrats on your prior weight loss! you can do it again!


----------



## Esquared72

lvsweetness said:


> oooh! i'm a big workout freak.. well used to be. past year and a half has sucked since i got sick, but slowly getting back into it with 45min daily work outs. i have many leslie sansone dvds, among many others.. if theres a workout program out there, i have done it, i love aerobics videos, easiest way to exercise at home. leslie's dvds are very effective, most of them at least. they target all the right spots on a woman, the kicks, knee lifts, etc. and if u can jog the video more than you walk it, it is GREAT cardio! congrats on your prior weight loss! you can do it again!



Thanks!!  It's been almost two straight weeks since getting back into regular work outs, so starting to return to actual habit territory.  I do my workouts first thing in the morning and have a long commute, so have to get up early.  Leslie's videos are some of the few that I don't actually detest getting up at 5am to do (Jillian Michaels on the other hand...5am is way too early to work out with that woman!).  I'm also going to dust off my Yogilates DVDs - when I was doing those regularly it was great for my abs and my flexibility.  

I'm also looking forward to the temperatures coming down some (hello - today is yet ANOTHER 100+ degree day), so that I can get back into hiking and biking outside.


----------



## beagly911

loveuga said:


> Hello lovely ladies! We have a bright shiny new chat thread!
> 
> Look what I found at TJ Maxx today...


Oh how did I miss this...I love the Jet Setter!!!  I'm going to have to keep checking my TJ for Jet Setters!


----------



## lvsweetness

eehlers said:


> Thanks!!  It's been almost two straight weeks since getting back into regular work outs, so starting to return to actual habit territory.  I do my workouts first thing in the morning and have a long commute, so have to get up early.  Leslie's videos are some of the few that I don't actually detest getting up at 5am to do (Jillian Michaels on the other hand...5am is way too early to work out with that woman!).  I'm also going to dust off my Yogilates DVDs - when I was doing those regularly it was great for my abs and my flexibility.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the temperatures coming down some (hello - today is yet ANOTHER 100+ degree day), so that I can get back into hiking and biking outside.



Jillian Michaels DVDs scare the crap out of me, I did some shredded one and was nearly in need of an ambulance 

good work! especially waking up so early- u are determined for sure


----------



## oopsididitagain

missmoz said:


> thanks for sharing!  now I have an even better excuse to buy leather handbags.


you're welcome, I'm glad all my bags are leather since there's not so much lead in real leather.



lvsweetness said:


> Jillian Michaels DVDs scare the crap out of me, I did some shredded one and was nearly in need of an ambulance
> 
> good work! especially waking up so early- u are determined for sure


oh her workouts are too hard for me too!  I still like her but from afar!  LOL


----------



## lvsweetness

oopsididitagain said:


> you're welcome, I'm glad all my bags are leather since there's not so much lead in real leather.
> 
> 
> oh her workouts are too hard for me too!  I still like her but from afar!  LOL



lolol


----------



## loveuga

Hello ladies!  How is everyone doing?


----------



## beagly911

Went to TJMaxx today and not one RM in sight.  Lots of MK's...darn it!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

loveuga said:


> Hello ladies!  How is everyone doing?



*OMG ladies!!!! How the heck are all of you!!! *

*Dr. LOVE!!!!* What's UPPPPPP!!!! How's work going? Are you all settled and happy with them? How's your super cool sis Izzy's Mom!!! Oh I miss talking to you ladies!!! How are the crafts going? And the NP collections growing? You two started a bad habit for me!!! You two are lovely angels!!! 

Today I have been actually able to post pics of things, and I saw a new Minkie chat thread was started...dang, totally missed the closing of the last one. I have been M.I.A. from this thread for forever! I'm so sorry. What's new...how's it going?!!!


----------



## Cocolo

*Hello Disco!!!!!!*​How are things?  Do you have new reveals for us?  I have to go check.  Great to see you doll!


----------



## kaits33

I hope whoever got the bottle green mam on bonz is a tpf'er.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Cocolo said:


> *Hello Disco!!!!!!*​How are things?  Do you have new reveals for us?  I have to go check.  Great to see you doll!



OMGGG COCOLO!  What's up my girl!?!!! I have been well, thank you so much! I haven't been doing reveals at all, but recently I have put up some action shots for the first time in months. I have missed so much with all of you. Couple of days without chatting on TPF feels like forever, I don't know how to describe this feeling for weeks without chatting on here! lol 

Lots of love to all of you lovely women!!!


----------



## madforhandbags

loveuga said:


> Hello lovely ladies!  We have a bright shiny new chat thread!
> 
> Look what I found at TJ Maxx today...



I'm loving this style.  Do you know if RM still makes it?


----------



## sandc

Has anyone ever used Rent the Runway before?  My SIL told me about it because her bridesmaids are renting their dresses. I checked them out and was able to rent two designer dresses for the time I'm in NYC for my SIL's wedding. I found a 50% off promo code and rented 2 dresses with insurance & delivery it came to $59 total! One dress is a Badgley Mischka $475 dress and the other is a Hole $345 dress.  I'm so excited.


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever used Rent the Runway before?  My SIL told me about it because her bridesmaids are renting their dresses. I checked them out and was able to rent two designer dresses for the time I'm in NYC for my SIL's wedding. I found a 50% off promo code and rented 2 dresses with insurance & delivery it came to $59 total! One dress is a Badgley Mischka $475 dress and the other is a Hole $345 dress.  I'm so excited.



Wow! I've never heard of Rent the Runway, but sounds awesome! Please keep us posted on your experience with them. That would be great for the formal galas I have to get gussied up for at my work conventions!


----------



## elanems

Hey guys,

I am a newbie here so please be nice  
I have a quick question about shopping on bonanza... There is a RM bag on there that I really, really want to get, but here is the thing: the seller was last active in June, and I have sent her a message so far with no reply back. I am afraid that she only checks her Bonanza occasionally. But I really want that bag! And I am afraid someone else might make the purchase before I do... Is it a smart idea to just wait for the seller to message me back? Or would you guys say it is safe to pay for it now, and just wait for her to get back to me? 
I'd appreciate any input... thanks!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

elanems said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a newbie here so please be nice
> I have a quick question about shopping on bonanza... There is a RM bag on there that I really, really want to get, but here is the thing: the seller was last active in June, and I have sent her a message so far with no reply back. I am afraid that she only checks her Bonanza occasionally. But I really want that bag! And I am afraid someone else might make the purchase before I do... Is it a smart idea to just wait for the seller to message me back? Or would you guys say it is safe to pay for it now, and just wait for her to get back to me?
> I'd appreciate any input... thanks!!!


I personally would not purchase from a seller who hasn't replied to my message. Since she hasn't been on Bonanza since June, it is possible that she already sold the bag elsewhere.


----------



## thedseer

^i agree



elanems said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a newbie here so please be nice
> I have a quick question about shopping on bonanza... There is a RM bag on there that I really, really want to get, but here is the thing: the seller was last active in June, and I have sent her a message so far with no reply back. I am afraid that she only checks her Bonanza occasionally. But I really want that bag! And I am afraid someone else might make the purchase before I do... Is it a smart idea to just wait for the seller to message me back? Or would you guys say it is safe to pay for it now, and just wait for her to get back to me?
> I'd appreciate any input... thanks!!!



i would wait, in case she sold the bag elsewhere, changed her mind and forgot to take it down, or is just MIA. how long has it been since you messaged her? i bought something from someone once, and it took over a week for me to hear from her and another week or so for her to ship, and the whole time i was paranoid that i might end up not getting my purchase and would have to file a paypal claim, which is a pain. i know it's tough though when it's something you really want  but most things pop up again in time.


----------



## elanems

piosavsfan said:


> I personally would not purchase from a seller who hasn't replied to my message. Since she hasn't been on Bonanza since June, it is possible that she already sold the bag elsewhere.






thedseer said:


> ^i agree
> 
> 
> 
> i would wait, in case she sold the bag elsewhere, changed her mind and forgot to take it down, or is just MIA. how long has it been since you messaged her? i bought something from someone once, and it took over a week for me to hear from her and another week or so for her to ship, and the whole time i was paranoid that i might end up not getting my purchase and would have to file a paypal claim, which is a pain. i know it's tough though when it's something you really want  but most things pop up again in time.



!!You guys are awesome! Those replies were super fast  
And thanks guys, I guess I will just have to wait. Patience is something I lack but I don't want to go through a painful paypal claim process like you mentioned >.<


----------



## thedseer

elanems said:


> !!You guys are awesome! Those replies were super fast
> And thanks guys, I guess I will just have to wait. Patience is something I lack but I don't want to go through a painful paypal claim process like you mentioned >.<



i hope you hear back soon! and definitely post pictures if you end up getting it


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Wow! I've never heard of Rent the Runway, but sounds awesome! Please keep us posted on your experience with them. That would be great for the formal galas I have to get gussied up for at my work conventions!


 
I'm a little nervous, but hopefully it works out well. They get really good reviews. Plus, the dresses I liked had plenty of reviews with real people's modelin pictures. You could see the height/weight of the real people and it listed the size they rented. That really helped.  

I rented these two to choose from:

http://www.renttherunway.com/shop/designers/badgleymischka_dresses/slidingshoulderdress

http://www.renttherunway.com/shop/designers/blackhalo_dresses/blackjackieodress


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Kids are back to school, my days will be less busy now...but evenings more chaotic.  
How are all my fellow minkettes?


----------



## MAGJES

^^doing good on the east coast!  Still too hot here though. I'm ready for fall.

I read somewhere recently that Burgundy is the new black for fall.. Maybe the RM WINE bags will make a big comeback!

Cruising around bonz this morning and noticed a few bags listed as "old School" but they're not - 
To me - old school bags were produced back _before_ the siggy hardware came out - with "d" rings, long finished tassels, brass hardware (or silver) etc....
I saw a bag with short finished tassels,  square rings (these are the rings that the strap fastenes to), gold "mixed" hardware (came out after the siggy hardware and not brass)   --   it was listed as old school.

Has the definition changed?


----------



## thedseer

MAGJES said:


> ^^doing good on the east coast! Still too hot here though. I'm ready for fall.
> 
> I read somewhere recently that Burgundy is the new black for fall.. Maybe the RM WINE bags will make a big comeback!
> 
> Cruising around bonz this morning and noticed a few bags listed as "old School" but they're not -
> To me - old school bags were produced back _before_ the siggy hardware came out - with "d" rings, long finished tassels, brass hardware (or silver) etc....
> I saw a bag with short finished tassels, square rings (these are the rings that the strap fastenes to), gold "mixed" hardware (came out after the siggy hardware and not brass) -- it was listed as old school.
> 
> Has the definition changed?


 
i've noticed this too...i agree with you - i still think of true old school as the d-rings, long tassels (finished and non-finished, for the really old ones), and mostly brass hw.

but i guess now there are/have been so many types of hardware that depending on how you look at it, the definition could have changed to some?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I think some people say that if it's not current season


----------



## tastangan

^^ All valid points. I think that there are so many new Minkettes nowadays that the line has become blurred to some. Many of these Minkettes may not have been one when the bags with the mixed hardware came out. So to them, they see the mixed hardware bags as an older bag and that somehow morphed into 'old-school'.

The copy *thedseer *word for word, I still think of true old school as the d-rings, long tassels (finished and non-finished, for the really old ones), and mostly brass hw.


----------



## loveuga

MAGJES said:


> ^^doing good on the east coast!  Still too hot here though. I'm ready for fall.
> 
> I read somewhere recently that Burgundy is the new black for fall.. Maybe the RM WINE bags will make a big comeback!
> 
> Cruising around bonz this morning and noticed a few bags listed as "old School" but they're not -
> To me - old school bags were produced back _before_ the siggy hardware came out - with "d" rings, long finished tassels, brass hardware (or silver) etc....
> I saw a bag with short finished tassels,  square rings (these are the rings that the strap fastenes to), gold "mixed" hardware (came out after the siggy hardware and not brass)   --   it was listed as old school.
> 
> Has the definition changed?



Hello ladies!

^ I totally agree with all of this, MAG!  Old school... = the bag I just scored on eBay last weekend.

BBW MAM, long unfinished tassels, brass hw, black zipper track, black canvas lining...  I've never seen a BBW MAM with 1) a black zipper track and 2) black canvas lining!


----------



## loveuga

Here's the link...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/495-REBECCA...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9a46485#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## thedseer

loveuga said:


> Here's the link...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/495-REBECCA...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9a46485#ht_500wt_1203



so pretty- can't wait for you to get it! i remember seeing that auction, but didn't open it up...WOW, that is super old school!


----------



## MAGJES

loveuga said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Old school... = the bag I just scored on eBay last weekend.
> 
> BBW MAM, long unfinished tassels, brass hw, black zipper track, black canvas lining...  I've never seen a BBW MAM with 1) a black zipper track and 2) black canvas lining!



Great Find Dr. Love!  Pics will be needed when it arrives!!


----------



## kaits33

Sooo...I just got a promotion yesterday  but is it sad the first thing I thought of was "I could of totally bought the Plum MAM on bonz last week" :cry:  I'm hoping another one will pop up soon. Is there anywhere else besides bonz and ebay I can look?


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> Sooo...I just got a promotion yesterday  but is it sad the first thing I thought of was "I could of totally bought the Plum MAM on bonz last week" :cry:  I'm hoping another one will pop up soon. Is there anywhere else besides bonz and ebay I can look?



Congrats on your promotion!!  That's awesome!!!!


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Congrats on your promotion!!  That's awesome!!!!



Thank you eehlers!  I am kind of nervous but also excited!


----------



## thedseer

kaits33 said:


> Sooo...I just got a promotion yesterday  but is it sad the first thing I thought of was "I could of totally bought the Plum MAM on bonz last week" :cry: I'm hoping another one will pop up soon. Is there anywhere else besides bonz and ebay I can look?


 
congrats!!

it's possible that nordstrom rack may still have some? you could try calling around. other than that, i'd say just keep checking bonz/ebay.


----------



## kaits33

thedseer said:


> congrats!!
> 
> it's possible that nordstrom rack may still have some? you could try calling around. other than that, i'd say just keep checking bonz/ebay.



Thanks!  Thanks for the tip. I feel kind of dumb but I've never done that before....do I need a style number or anything?  Do I have to call every Nordstrom Rack or if I call one can they search all of them?


----------



## thedseer

kaits33 said:


> Thanks!  Thanks for the tip. I feel kind of dumb but I've never done that before....do I need a style number or anything? Do I have to call every Nordstrom Rack or if I call one can they search all of them?


 
no problem! i had never done it before/thought to do it before until someone suggested it to me. i called one that had them recently, and someone checked for me. i described the bag and also gave them the bar code # - see the picture here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ou-searching-for-313961-367.html#post21824837

they didn't have it, but were able to look up other ones that did. i called one of these and sure enough, they had one! the price was $249 + shipping, so hard to beat.


----------



## kaits33

thedseer said:


> no problem! i had never done it before/thought to do it before until someone suggested it to me. i called one that had them recently, and someone checked for me. i described the bag and also gave them the bar code # - see the picture here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ou-searching-for-313961-367.html#post21824837
> 
> they didn't have it, but were able to look up other ones that did. i called one of these and sure enough, they had one! the price was $249 + shipping, so hard to beat.



So I called and no such luck on finding one  But thanks again for the idea! Guess I'll keep stalking ebay/bonz like a crazy person!


----------



## thedseer

kaits33 said:


> So I called and no such luck on finding one  But thanks again for the idea! Guess I'll keep stalking ebay/bonz like a crazy person!


 
aww, that sucks. were they able to look up stock for the whole system?

i'm sure you'll find one! they seem to pop up for sale every couple weeks.


----------



## Denverite

kaits33 said:


> So I called and no such luck on finding one  But thanks again for the idea! Guess I'll keep stalking ebay/bonz like a crazy person!



You could always put up a wanted ad on Bonz! I did that for the Plum MAB and it worked!  Congrats on the promotion too!!


----------



## loveuga

Hello ladies!


----------



## thedseer

loveuga said:


> Hello ladies!



hello! have you received your old school beauty yet?


----------



## loveuga

thedseer said:


> hello! have you received your old school beauty yet?



I have indeed!  She's quite lovely and in better shape than I thought.  Handles are a bit worn, but overall-- not bad.

I've had an insane week so far-- thankful that today was shorter as I am fighting a scratchy throat and allergies (I hope).  I pumped myself full of cold  meds today and am still scratchy and feeling blah.

Haven't felt like taking pics or had energy to do so, but I will take pics eventually


----------



## thedseer

loveuga said:


> I have indeed!  She's quite lovely and in better shape than I thought.  Handles are a bit worn, but overall-- not bad.
> 
> I've had an insane week so far-- thankful that today was shorter as I am fighting a scratchy throat and allergies (I hope).  I pumped myself full of cold  meds today and am still scratchy and feeling blah.
> 
> Haven't felt like taking pics or had energy to do so, but I will take pics eventually



hope you feel better.

can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## sandc

kaits33 said:


> Sooo...I just got a promotion yesterday  but is it sad the first thing I thought of was "I could of totally bought the Plum MAM on bonz last week" :cry:  I'm hoping another one will pop up soon. Is there anywhere else besides bonz and ebay I can look?



Congrats on the promotion!!   I hope you find the plum mam soon. O


----------



## loveuga

thedseer said:
			
		

> hope you feel better.
> 
> can't wait to see pictures!



Thank you!

Tomorrow is my Friday! Yay!!


----------



## kaits33

Denverite said:


> You could always put up a wanted ad on Bonz! I did that for the Plum MAB and it worked!  Congrats on the promotion too!!



Thanks for the tip! I just listed a wanted AD on Bonz!  I just love the color and leather and hw...and ohhh..everything about Plum!


----------



## kaits33

So my listing just got cancelled by Bonz  It said I can't list wanted items. But I can see other wanted items by other people listed when I search for RM.  What the heck


----------



## thedseer

kaits33 said:


> So my listing just got cancelled by Bonz  It said I can't list wanted items. But I can see other wanted items by other people listed when I search for RM.  What the heck



That's really strange. I have a wanted add listed, and I have listed them before too. Did a Bonz administrator message you?

I always put a fake dollar amount (i.e., $9999) and say WTB or ISO and it lets me do it.


----------



## kaits33

thedseer said:


> That's really strange. I have a wanted add listed, and I have listed them before too. Did a Bonz administrator message you?
> 
> I always put a fake dollar amount (i.e., $9999) and say WTB or ISO and it lets me do it.



This is what was sent to me..I put in 999.99 for the amount? is that wrong?

BonanzaAngelica August 22, 2012 05:58 PM
A buyer contacted you about your "Rebecca Minkoff Plum MAM ISO/WTB Rosegold HW" at http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Plum-MAM-ISO-WTB-Rosegold-HW/88480579 
Buyer message: We are terribly sorry but we had to remove your non-tangible listings. Do not fret, the items are not deleted, they are on hold. You can find them by going to your batch editor and using the filter to recall the "Reserved" items. That way you can retrieve any information that you would like to save. After that we would kindly request that you remove them so they are not mistakenly listed in the future. Items that are not real physical items for sale (including gift certificates codes, activation codes, usage licenses, *wanted items*, for trade items pre-releases and items on hold or already sold) tend to confuse buyers who search Bonanza looking for specific items and tend to be too risky for us to carry. Thank you for understanding, and for not calling us meanies


----------



## thedseer

kaits33 said:


> This is what was sent to me..I put in 999.99 for the amount? is that wrong?
> 
> BonanzaAngelica August 22, 2012 05:58 PM
> A buyer contacted you about your "Rebecca Minkoff Plum MAM ISO/WTB Rosegold HW" at http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Plum-MAM-ISO-WTB-Rosegold-HW/88480579
> Buyer message: We are terribly sorry but we had to remove your non-tangible listings. Do not fret, the items are not deleted, they are on hold. You can find them by going to your batch editor and using the filter to recall the "Reserved" items. That way you can retrieve any information that you would like to save. After that we would kindly request that you remove them so they are not mistakenly listed in the future. Items that are not real physical items for sale (including gift certificates codes, activation codes, usage licenses, *wanted items*, for trade items pre-releases and items on hold or already sold) tend to confuse buyers who search Bonanza looking for specific items and tend to be too risky for us to carry. Thank you for understanding, and for not calling us meanies



Strange! I've never heard of them doing that before. You would think a potential buyer would read the listing and see that you don't have it, but that you want it. I also see items "on hold" all the time on Bonz.


----------



## kaits33

thedseer said:


> Strange! I've never heard of them doing that before. You would think a potential buyer would read the listing and see that you don't have it, but that you want it. I also see items "on hold" all the time on Bonz.



Yeah I'm not sure, I just copied what I saw someone else put in their ISO/WTB  description.  Oh well, the stalking of Plum MAM continues!

edit...Is it maybe because I haven't sold anything yet on Bonz? I've used ebay in the past to sell items and just got into Bonz...hmm..


----------



## MAGJES

kaits33 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure, I just copied what I saw someone else put in their ISO/WTB  description.  Oh well, the stalking of Plum MAM continues!
> 
> edit...Is it maybe because I haven't sold anything yet on Bonz? I've used ebay in the past to sell items and just got into Bonz...hmm..



I don't think it's because you haven't sold anything before because the same thing happened to me when I place a wanted ad & I've sold tons of times - same message.  I questioned why because like you I've seen other members place ads.  I was told that my listing was "reported" by another member......didn't quite understand why someone would do that but I understand if it's not allowed.


----------



## Fashion1

I've had my want to buy ads removed several times by Bonanza as well. I really don't understand who would report want ads, but some people have nothing better to do. Oh well! It's annoying that Bonanza doesn't allow them.


----------



## thedseer

^so strange. i had no idea that it wasn't really allowed. and it's weird that people would actually report that kind of thing.


----------



## kaits33

So I tried to email codi (codi@rebeccaminkoff.com) and my email was returned saying the email address couldn't be found.  I double checked that I copied it correctly and I did. And yes, I am  getting desperate enough to see if it is possible to do a SO for plum MAM. Any ideas? I totally feel like I'm striking out here


----------



## thedseer

kaits33 said:
			
		

> So I tried to email codi (codi@rebeccaminkoff.com) and my email was returned saying the email address couldn't be found.  I double checked that I copied it correctly and I did. And yes, I am  getting desperate enough to see if it is possible to do a SO for plum MAM. Any ideas? I totally feel like I'm striking out here



I don't think Codi works for RM anymore.


----------



## kaits33

thedseer said:


> I don't think Codi works for RM anymore.



oh oops. I was looking at the special order thread. Sorry I am a newbie! Will look to see who I should contact.

edit...Looks like Nicole is the person I should contact. Sorry again ladies for my dumb question!


----------



## lvsweetness

kaits33 said:


> oh oops. I was looking at the special order thread. Sorry I am a newbie! Will look to see who I should contact.
> 
> edit...Looks like Nicole is the person I should contact. Sorry again ladies for my dumb question!



give it a little while, plum mams have popped up on ebay before, a few times in recent months- i think there is one bound to pop up soon, just stalk the bay and bonz relentlessly when ure at comp lol, and look at new listings


----------



## thedseer

kaits33 said:


> oh oops. I was looking at the special order thread. Sorry I am a newbie! Will look to see who I should contact.
> 
> edit...Looks like Nicole is the person I should contact. Sorry again ladies for my dumb question!



oh no, not dumb at all! i just figured because i sent her an email semi-recently too and it bounced back, and there's a new RM staff person per the RM & team discussion thread.

i bet you'll be able to find a plum mam in no time, though i know patience sucks. on the positive side though, a SO would be $495 and a lot of people bought their plum mams for around $250, so in theory they would pop up on Bonz or ebay for much less than $495 and closer to $250.


----------



## kaits33

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> give it a little while, plum mams have popped up on ebay before, a few times in recent months- i think there is one bound to pop up soon, just stalk the bay and bonz relentlessly when ure at comp lol, and look at new listings



Thanks.. I'm trying to be patient. It seems I have patience for many, many things but not purses


----------



## kaits33

thedseer said:
			
		

> oh no, not dumb at all! i just figured because i sent her an email semi-recently too and it bounced back, and there's a new RM staff person per the RM & team discussion thread.
> 
> i bet you'll be able to find a plum mam in no time, though i know patience sucks. on the positive side though, a SO would be $495 and a lot of people bought their plum mams for around $250, so in theory they would pop up on Bonz or ebay for much less than $495 and closer to $250.



Thanks...I just feel bad asking a question I could of looked into more before posting on here! The last one went for $375 on bonz. I'm just going to keep stalking and maybe in the meanwhile other fabulous bags will pop up online and distract me.


----------



## kenzibray

Hello, All!

I'm a newbie around here and becoming a first time RM owner soon! Waiting on paypal funds to clear then I will be purchasing a light gray Matinee with gold hardware! I'm so excited! I've been in search of one for awhile within my price range but still good quality! 

I'm already on the hunt for my next one! I'd love a MAB but they're a little harder to find within my price point but I'm definitely considering a MAC or MAC mini. (Especially with the End of Summer Sale) going on! It's going to be very hard to pass up. 

But browsing these threads, there are a lot of abbreviations used that I don't know. And just general knowledge. Can any of you guys give me a brief education?! haha. I just want to me able to know a bit about RMs so I can be a part of the threads & such too. I've been living under a rock for so long that I'm just so new to it all. 

Thanks!


----------



## thedseer

kenzibray said:


> Hello, All!
> 
> I'm a newbie around here and becoming a first time RM owner soon! Waiting on paypal funds to clear then I will be purchasing a light gray Matinee with gold hardware! I'm so excited! I've been in search of one for awhile within my price range but still good quality!
> 
> I'm already on the hunt for my next one! I'd love a MAB but they're a little harder to find within my price point but I'm definitely considering a MAC or MAC mini. (Especially with the End of Summer Sale) going on! It's going to be very hard to pass up.
> 
> But browsing these threads, there are a lot of abbreviations used that I don't know. And just general knowledge. Can any of you guys give me a brief education?! haha. I just want to me able to know a bit about RMs so I can be a part of the threads & such too. I've been living under a rock for so long that I'm just so new to it all.
> 
> Thanks!



congrats on your mattie! this thread should help with the abbreviations:
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/too-many-abbreviations-583512.html

besides that, i'd suggest browsing the reference section:
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-reference-library/
this will show you different styles, different colors/leathers that came out, etc. lots of pretty pictures!


----------



## MAGJES

So sad.....I had the red mini MAM in my cart at the RM sale and poof - it was sold out before I could pay for it.....so sad.


----------



## jojon21

MAGJES said:


> So sad.....I had the red mini MAM in my cart at the RM sale and poof - it was sold out before I could pay for it.....so sad.



Don't ya just hate it when that happens? It happened to me with the Black Stamped MAC, so sad.....


----------



## kaits33

MAGJES said:


> So sad.....I had the red mini MAM in my cart at the RM sale and poof - it was sold out before I could pay for it.....so sad.



awh I'm sorry MAGJES  That's such a sad feeling!


----------



## kaits33

Oh, and I literally rushed home to try to make it to the post office in time to pick up Plum MAM and JUST missed it. So upset.


----------



## kenzibray

Hey I wasn't sure where to post this (correct me if needed) But I was thinking about maybe putting some feelers out for a SO... 

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a MAC (or mini) black leather with blue zipper track. Would anyone be interested? I've seen them floating around in a few threads and I adore them. 

I've never done a SO before so I'm not 100% sure how to get the ball rolling


----------



## babidius

kenzibray said:


> Hey I wasn't sure where to post this (correct me if needed) But I was thinking about maybe putting some feelers out for a SO...
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a MAC (or mini) black leather with blue zipper track. Would anyone be interested? I've seen them floating around in a few threads and I adore them.
> 
> I've never done a SO before so I'm not 100% sure how to get the ball rolling


 They pop up on ebay frequently.


----------



## kenzibray

babidius said:
			
		

> They pop up on ebay frequently.



The Mac sizes? I've seen MAM and MABs ..


----------



## babidius

Yep, regular MACS.


----------



## kenzibray

babidius said:
			
		

> Yep, regular MACS.



I'll have to keep an eye out then  thanks!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

Hi, all! Didn't know where to exactly post this question. So, I figured I'd give it a go here...

I noticed that in some photos of people with their MAB/MAM's, they've attached a matching chain (depending on the color of the HW) to the little hooks where the old straps used to hook onto. Correct me if I'm wrong I'm assuming this is something owners choose to do themselves more for fashion purposes than for function. If so, where do people get them (the chains)? I think their cute. 

Sorry if this Q seems so random. I'm new to the RM brand and have fallen in love with her MAM's.


----------



## yackyquacky09

When did they start producing RM in China?  I so want one, but I'm leary as I've heard so many complain about the quality....with the newer bags.


----------



## babidius

kenzibray said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out then  thanks!


 Here you go, http://www.ebay.com/itm/295-Rebecca...169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cab32359


----------



## kenzibray

babidius said:
			
		

> Here you go, http://www.ebay.com/itm/295-Rebecca-Minkoff-M-A-C-Mac-Black-Leather-Crossbody-Shoulder-Bag-Small-/170904462169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cab32359



Oh my god thank you so much! I don't know how I missed this! Now I just have to see if the bf will buy it! I'm almost afraid to wait till payday!


----------



## eclipse0720

Hey everyone, I am not familiar with RM but they make some gorgeous bags! While I was browsing Shopbop I stumbled upon the Embossed Kiss Kiss Bag. Does anyone own this bag? Would love to see some pictures. TIA!

http://www.shopbop.com/python-kiss-...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=10940


----------



## aeb09

kenzibray said:


> Oh my god thank you so much! I don't know how I missed this! Now I just have to see if the bf will buy it! I'm almost afraid to wait till payday!



Were you able to scoop that up??


----------



## kenzibray

aeb09 said:


> Were you able to scoop that up??


 
No! By the time I convinced my bf to buy it (or at least loan me the $ till payday) it was sold! I only missed it by minutes!!


----------



## kenzibray

aeb09 said:


> Were you able to scoop that up??


 
I'm still waiting till payday now for those links you sent me. So I'm hoping one of them will still be there. The bf agreed to the ebay one because it was under $200 he said he wouldn't go any higher


----------



## aeb09

kenzibray said:


> I'm still waiting till payday now for those links you sent me. So I'm hoping one of them will still be there. The bf agreed to the ebay one because it was under $200 he said he wouldn't go any higher



Ahh sorry to hear you missed that eBay one.  It's good to know there are some floating around though.  I'll keep my eyes peeled for a better price than the ones I PMed you.  You'll find one!


----------



## kenzibray

aeb09 said:


> Ahh sorry to hear you missed that eBay one. It's good to know there are some floating around though. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a better price than the ones I PMed you. You'll find one!


 
Thanks!! I have one on eBay I'm "watching". But it has a defect. The loop that holds the clip the strap hooks on to is broken. But it could still be used as a clutch and I'm looking into how much or if it would be able to be fixed before I bid. It's fairly cheap so if I can get that and give it a little TLC it'd be worth it!


----------



## aeb09

I just keep picking random pages of this forum from previous months and reading discussions and looking at pictures.  It is so neat to see such a nice collection of people excited about a brand.  My MAB is on the truck for delivery today and I am really anxious.


----------



## kenzibray

aeb09 said:


> I just keep picking random pages of this forum from previous months and reading discussions and looking at pictures. It is so neat to see such a nice collection of people excited about a brand. My MAB is on the truck for delivery today and I am really anxious.


 
That's the worst part is the wait!! I have one out for delivery today too and I won't be home till this evening. I'm still fairly new around here as well to RM's in general and I'm already obsessed! It's addicting. I'm constantly on the lookout for my next one when I don't know when I'm going to find the time to carry the ones I have!


----------



## aeb09

I'm new to the brand too.  I bought a Covet about a month ago but have since sold it as it just was not right for me.  So now I'm excited to get the MAB and I hope I like it.  I really like this forum though.


----------



## kenzibray

aeb09 said:


> I'm new to the brand too. I bought a Covet about a month ago but have since sold it as it just was not right for me. So now I'm excited to get the MAB and I hope I like it. I really like this forum though.


 
I do too. Although it just feeds the addiction! but it's nice to know I'm not the only one addicted! None of my friends are at all.. 

I'd kind of stumbled on RM's when I missed out on a MBMJ. I was still itching for a new bag and settled on a Matinee. And since I've bought a MAC & two MAM's. (maybe a third one coming too!)  I'd really like an MAB eventually so it may be my next.


----------



## aeb09

Ahhhhhh it's here and it's perfect!!!!!!!  I don't know if it's worth a reveal thread because I'm sure people don't really care about one MAB but it's so lovely and SO SMOOSHY.  Ahhhhhh.


----------



## kenzibray

aeb09 said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh it's here and it's perfect!!!!!!!  I don't know if it's worth a reveal thread because I'm sure people don't really care about one MAB but it's so lovely and SO SMOOSHY.  Ahhhhhh.



There's a MAB lovers thread or in the reference section there's a whole thread with nothing but MAB pics. Heck there's even an August reveal thread (even though it's Sept I don't think anyone has started a new one. ) you should post it somewhere because I'd love to see it!


----------



## aeb09

I'm trying to upload some pics.  The smooshiness (lol) of the leather is not coming through unfortunately.


----------



## kenzibray

aeb09 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to upload some pics.  The smooshiness (lol) of the leather is not coming through unfortunately.



Haha it's so hard to capture them through pictures!! I just got home and my new (to me) MAM was here


----------



## aeb09

kenzibray said:


> Haha it's so hard to capture them through pictures!! I just got home and my new (to me) MAM was here



Yayyy!  I want to see!!  I put mine in the MAB thread.


----------



## kenzibray

aeb09 said:


> Yayyy!  I want to see!!  I put mine in the MAB thread.




Mine is in my reveal thread. I got it off ebay so it's used. But it's like perfectly broken in. I love it


----------



## aeb09

Every time I see a Matinee bag I want to call it the Manatee bag.


----------



## Denverite

Wasn't sure where to post this, but Bloomies has some new RM's. This one is labeled as Navy/Pink, but it sure looks black to me with pink piping.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...i?ID=649330&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## kaits33

Denverite said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this, but Bloomies has some new RM's. This one is labeled as Navy/Pink, but it sure looks black to me with pink piping.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...i?ID=649330&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



It looks like black to me too. They have some interesting new bags on their website. Still somehow I am still lusting for old school RM's over new bags.


----------



## Denverite

kaits33 said:


> It looks like black to me too. They have some interesting new bags on their website. Still somehow I am still lusting for old school RM's over new bags.



I agree. I like the original black with pink much better than the one I posted above, I feel like that one has too much going on. I do like the multicolor snake mam that bloomies has though! But overall, I prefer the older bags over the newer ones, plus I really enjoy hunting the older ones down!


----------



## kaits33

Denverite said:


> I agree. I like the original black with pink much better than the one I posted above, I feel like that one has too much going on. I do like the multicolor snake mam that bloomies has though! But overall, I prefer the older bags over the newer ones, plus I really enjoy hunting the older ones down!



Yeah...some of the newer bags seem to be "too busy" for my taste. It is fun to stay on the prowl for an older/old school RM.  Tabs for Ebay and Bonz are always open on my computer so I can refresh any time I'm around


----------



## Esquared72

Totally unrelated to anything, but...my Redskins won today!!!! Our new quarterback rocks!!


----------



## tastangan

Denverite said:


> I agree. I like the original black with pink much better than the one I posted above, I feel like that one has too much going on. I do like the multicolor snake mam that bloomies has though! But overall, I prefer the older bags over the newer ones, plus I really enjoy hunting the older ones down!



I wish the multicolor snake MAM has plain colored leather on the body of the bag but kept the purple and green snake print trim.


----------



## thedseer

eehlers said:


> Totally unrelated to anything, but...my Redskins won today!!!! Our new quarterback rocks!!


 
yay  all our local teams (baseball!) are actually doing well!


----------



## Esquared72

thedseer said:


> yay  all our local teams (baseball!) are actually doing well!



I know!  I can't remember the last time that we were doing well in both sports!!


----------



## kenzibray

Does anyone know how to get ahold of an extra Dustbag? I have a MAC on the way and it didn't come with one and I'd really like to track one down. I emailed the RM team and they said they don't have them available for purchase.


----------



## intrigue

Has anybody seen the new "ecru" MAC in person? I love the color....and the hardware is black (but it's hard to tell if it's matte or shiny...or maybe actually just gunmetal? The description doesn't say.

I think I might also be in love with the pyramid stud MAB....I don't own a MAB so maybe this may be a good first?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hi everyone!  Need a quick advice.  I have a navy MAM on hold at NR.  I was wondering if anyone have this color?  What do you think?  This will be my first MAM.  I own 2 nikki's.  I have plenty of black bags and wanted something different.  TIA!!!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  Need a quick advice.  I have a navy MAM on hold at NR.  I was wondering if anyone have this color?  What do you think?  This will be my first MAM.  I own 2 nikki's.  I have plenty of black bags and wanted something different.  TIA!!!



What a coincidence! I have an MAB in Navy being delivered today. Purchased it brand new on Bonanza. This will be my first RM purchase ever and I'm excited. The photos looked gorgeous but I can't say exactly how I feel about it till I actually get it. I too wanted something different since I have a lot of black bags and don't own any in blue. I say, if you like it and you want something different, go for it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Milkmonstermama said:


> What a coincidence! I have an MAB in Navy being delivered today. Purchased it brand new on Bonanza. This will be my first RM purchase ever and I'm excited. The photos looked gorgeous but I can't say exactly how I feel about it till I actually get it. I too wanted something different since I have a lot of black bags and don't own any in blue. I say, if you like it and you want something different, go for it!


 
Yay!  Congrats to you!  Let me know what you think when you receive it.  I've been eyeing this bag for a while.  It will be my first blue too.  Thanks!!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  Need a quick advice.  I have a navy MAM on hold at NR.  I was wondering if anyone have this color?  What do you think?  This will be my first MAM.  I own 2 nikki's.  I have plenty of black bags and wanted something different.  TIA!!!



Finally got my bag in the mail! And I LOVE her! My very first MAB. Well, very first RM bag ever. The Navy is just the right shade of blue. It looks almost black in dim lighting with a hint of purple when under the sun. Simply BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Milkmonstermama said:


> Finally got my bag in the mail! And I LOVE her! My very first MAB. Well, very first RM bag ever. The Navy is just the right shade of blue. It looks almost black in dim lighting with a hint of purple when under the sun. Simply BEAUTIFUL!


 
Ooooooh!!  She is gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing!!  Do you think it can get scratched easily?  How is the material?


----------



## Milkmonstermama

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Ooooooh!!  She is gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing!!  Do you think it can get scratched easily?  How is the material?



Very soft and buttery. I'm sure it will only get softer with use. As for scratches, only time will tell so I can't really say. It appears to be really  good leather though. I've looked at a million photos of MAB/MAM's and read a lot of people's posts on them both here and elsewhere prior to purchasing this bag and they all say great things about the Morning Afters. Overall, I'm very happy with this purchase.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Milkmonstermama said:
			
		

> Very soft and buttery. I'm sure it will only get softer with use. As for scratches, only time will tell so I can't really say. It appears to be really  good leather though. I've looked at a million photos of MAB/MAM's and read a lot of people's posts on them both here and elsewhere prior to purchasing this bag and they all say great things about the Morning Afters. Overall, I'm very happy with this purchase.



Thanks for your input.  I ended up buying the chocolate color from Amazon.  Keep you posted!!   I cannot wait!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

Yay! Looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Milkmonstermama said:


> Yay! Looking forward to seeing photos.


 
Sure!!  I can't wait!


----------



## MAGJES

Milkmonstermama said:


> Finally got my bag in the mail! And I LOVE her! My very first MAB. Well, very first RM bag ever. The Navy is just the right shade of blue. It looks almost black in dim lighting with a hint of purple when under the sun. Simply BEAUTIFUL!


I love it!  I've been looking this leather in a MAM.
Beautiful!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MAGJES said:


> I love it!  I've been looking this leather in a MAM.
> Beautiful!



There is one on bonanza now


----------



## MAGJES

Is anyone else having photobucket problems tonight or is it just me?? 
It will not load pics - I get an error message.


----------



## kaits33

Sorry I feel like this is kind of a random topic, but didn't know if it warranted making it a thread. I searched on here and couldn't really find anything specific. I am looking at some OS Nikkis...(I've never owned a Nikki, but have my first one coming my way soon!) I know overall old school RM bags are considered by many to be better quality...but just wondering if anybody has any input on how Nikkis wear over time.  I know people have mentioned color issues and floppy handles and other issues with OS bags...but they were MAMs/MABs....but was there any ever problems with older school Nikkis with the shoulder strap or anything? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kaits33 said:


> Sorry I feel like this is kind of a random topic, but didn't know if it warranted making it a thread. I searched on here and couldn't really find anything specific. I am looking at some OS Nikkis...(I've never owned a Nikki, but have my first one coming my way soon!) I know overall old school RM bags are considered by many to be better quality...but just wondering if anybody has any input on how Nikkis wear over time.  I know people have mentioned color issues and floppy handles and other issues with OS bags...but they were MAMs/MABs....but was there any ever problems with older school Nikkis with the shoulder strap or anything? Thanks for any input.



Other than tarnishing hardware, I haven't seen many people post issues with nikkis.  And that can be cleaned up.  You shouldn't have many troubles with hw breaking, because you just don't have to undo anything really other than the snap.


----------



## kaits33

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Other than tarnishing hardware, I haven't seen many people post issues with nikkis.  And that can be cleaned up.  You shouldn't have many troubles with hw breaking, because you just don't have to undo anything really other than the snap.



Thanks! I figured since it was hard to find anything it probably meant there wasn't any big issues but was wanting an expert opinion! I appreciate it!


----------



## MAGJES

kaits33 said:


> Sorry I feel like this is kind of a random topic, but didn't know if it warranted making it a thread. I searched on here and couldn't really find anything specific. I am looking at some OS Nikkis...(I've never owned a Nikki, but have my first one coming my way soon!) I know overall old school RM bags are considered by many to be better quality...but just wondering if anybody has any input on how Nikkis wear over time.  I know people have mentioned color issues and floppy handles and other issues with OS bags...but they were MAMs/MABs....but was there any ever problems with older school Nikkis with the shoulder strap or anything? Thanks for any input.



Agree with HGG. No issues that I can remember with OS Nikkis. In fact the only thing I can remember about Nikkis in general were the Signature Hardware Nikkis....The feet coming off.  Some members posted that they had to root around in the box when they received their Nikki NWT and look for the feet that had fallen off!
I personally love the feet on the OS Nikkis. The domed feet - my favorite.


----------



## beachgirl38

kaits33 said:


> Sorry I feel like this is kind of a random topic, but didn't know if it warranted making it a thread. I searched on here and couldn't really find anything specific. I am looking at some OS Nikkis...(I've never owned a Nikki, but have my first one coming my way soon!) I know overall old school RM bags are considered by many to be better quality...but just wondering if anybody has any input on how Nikkis wear over time.  I know people have mentioned color issues and floppy handles and other issues with OS bags...but they were MAMs/MABs....but was there any ever problems with older school Nikkis with the shoulder strap or anything? Thanks for any input.



kaits, you lucky girl! old school nikki with mosaic lining??! wow!! you will love it. i have never had a problem with a nikki. very durable & holds a ton. i regretfully sold my wine nikki last year. it was not old school, but just after. it had siggy hw. the most beautiful color & leather. i do have a beautiful chocolate nikki that i love so much though, so i am happy.   congrats & cant wait to see your pics!

oh & another nice thing i noticed about most RMs & old school RMs is that i find them (my experience at least) to be in excellent condition for their age. the bag can be 5 or so years old & brand new looking. a lot of us bought many & they sat in our closets  my stonewash blue mini nikki (that i sold only because it was way too small for me) was over 5 years old & almost perfect condition!


----------



## beachgirl38

Milkmonstermama said:


> Very soft and buttery. I'm sure it will only get softer with use. As for scratches, only time will tell so I can't really say. It appears to be really  good leather though. I've looked at a million photos of MAB/MAM's and read a lot of people's posts on them both here and elsewhere prior to purchasing this bag and they all say great things about the Morning Afters. Overall, I'm very happy with this purchase.



i love morning after bags....so versatile & classic! yours is beautiful!


----------



## kaits33

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Agree with HGG. No issues that I can remember with OS Nikkis. In fact the only thing I can remember about Nikkis in general were the Signature Hardware Nikkis....The feet coming off.  Some members posted that they had to root around in the box when they received their Nikki NWT and look for the feet that had fallen off!
> I personally love the feet on the OS Nikkis. The domed feet - my favorite.



Wow, I can't believe people were receiving new bags with the feet floating around in the box!  Wine Nikki (mosaic with brass hw) is on her way and am eyeing a FIG one as well. I'm excited to finally have a hobo style bag. 

Thanks for your help! Its nice to be able to ask RM experts about these kind of things!


----------



## kaits33

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> kaits, you lucky girl! old school nikki with mosaic lining??! wow!! you will love it. i have never had a problem with a nikki. very durable & holds a ton. i regretfully sold my wine nikki last year. it was not old school, but just after. it had siggy hw. the most beautiful color & leather. i do have a beautiful chocolate nikki that i love so much though, so i am happy.   congrats & cant wait to see your pics!
> 
> oh & another nice thing i noticed about most RMs & old school RMs is that i find them (my experience at least) to be in excellent condition for their age. the bag can be 5 or so years old & brand new looking. a lot of us bought many & they sat in our closets  my stonewash blue mini nikki (that i sold only because it was way too small for me) was over 5 years old & almost perfect condition!



I know...I feel so lucky!! I have been really wanting something in wine but I thought full size Mattie would be too big (I have a mini in sailor blue and it's perfect for me) and I've been buying MAMs so I wanted to try something different. I was on bonz and reloaded the page one more time before I was shutting down my computer and was WAY too excited when I saw Wine Nikki! There is actually another one listed right now on Bonz.  

I am glad to hear they are very durable. This is my first OS bag, and I really hope to add more soon. Oooh, I love stonewash blue leather! I agree though--when I saw mod pics of mini Nikki it just seemed too small. Chocolate Nikki sounds fabulous. I love that leather.  

I will definitely post pics when I get her. Thanks for all the good info!!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> i love morning after bags....so versatile & classic! yours is beautiful!



Thanks! I love her.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Milkmonstermama said:
			
		

> Yay! Looking forward to seeing photos.



Here she is!!  I am loving the color!!




Sorry I am at work.  LOL!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Here she is!!  I am loving the color!!
> 
> Sorry I am at work.  LOL!



She's gorgeous! I'm so happy for you. Enjoy her.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Milkmonstermama said:


> She's gorgeous! I'm so happy for you. Enjoy her.


 
Thanks!  I will!  It looks like the size of a MAB.  Maybe if I remove the stuffing.  It looks huge.  The tag says MAB Mini.


----------



## Milkmonstermama

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I will!  It looks like the size of a MAB.  Maybe if I remove the stuffing.  It looks huge.  The tag says MAB Mini.



They are fairly roomy bags. Both the MAB and MAM. I love the size of my MAB. I have a son that just turned 1 so it's perfect for us. Holds my stuff as well as the basic baby essentials. Again, enjoy.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

I need your help Minkettes!!!! &#8206;#13 is mine &#9829; please go take a look! Voting closes at noon EST today and I would really appreciate your support! Every vote counts towards making someone's dream polish come true.

http://blog.rescuebeauty.com/fan-collection-2-0-finalists/


----------



## MAGJES

Izzy's Mom said:


> I need your help Minkettes!!!! &#8206;#13 is mine &#9829; please go take a look! Voting closes at noon EST today and I would really appreciate your support! Every vote counts towards making someone's dream polish come true.
> 
> http://blog.rescuebeauty.com/fan-collection-2-0-finalists/




It's beautiful!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

MAGJES said:


> It's beautiful!



Thanks *Magjes*!


----------



## loveuga

She made it into the top 6!  Izzy's Mom's nail polish will be made!  I am so happy and sooooooo excited for her!  So proud of my big!


----------



## kaits33

Izzy's Mom said:
			
		

> I need your help Minkettes!!!! &lrm;#13 is mine &hearts; please go take a look! Voting closes at noon EST today and I would really appreciate your support! Every vote counts towards making someone's dream polish come true.
> 
> http://blog.rescuebeauty.com/fan-collection-2-0-finalists/



I love it! Congrats!!


----------



## tastangan

Izzy's Mom said:


> Thanks *Magjes*!





loveuga said:


> She made it into the top 6!  Izzy's Mom's nail polish will be made!  I am so happy and sooooooo excited for her!  So proud of my big!



Congrats, Izzy's Mom. Cant wait to see the final product!


----------



## tastangan

In other news, I got an email today that Amazon is consolidating endless into Amazon.com/Fashion. Is this the end of free 2-day shipping (and free returns too) when we buy stuff from endless?

Not happy about this.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

tastangan said:


> Congrats, Izzy's Mom. Cant wait to see the final product!



Thanks Tas!  I have been spending more in nail polish than RM as I have too many bags in my collection and am trying not to be tempted....


----------



## baghag411

Congrats Izzy's Mom!!!  Loved your entry!


----------



## MAGJES

Yay for Izzy's Mom!!


----------



## baghag411

Darn you MAGS for your MAC thread. . . it has me "yerning" for another MAC, which I DO NOT NEED!


----------



## MissRed

Hey Ladies! I would love your opinion on this bag. Do you think it's appropriate for the fall and winter months? Thanks!


----------



## MAGJES

baghag411 said:


> Darn you MAGS for your MAC thread. . . it has me "yerning" for another MAC, which I DO NOT NEED!



Go for it!
Do it for me!
seriously though....
I'm wanting one myself. 
I am seriously lusting after one on bonz. 
I'm being strong for now!


----------



## MAGJES

MissRed said:


> Hey Ladies! I would love your opinion on this bag. Do you think it's appropriate for the fall and winter months? Thanks!



Totally!

....and from what I'm seeing in all the magazines that animal prints are so "in."


----------



## baghag411

I have that MAC and LOVE IT!!  I agree with MAGS!  Animal prints are very in this Fall/Winter.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I LOVE that mac! A well done animal print like that seems like a timeless keeper to me.


----------



## kaits33

MissRed said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies! I would love your opinion on this bag. Do you think it's appropriate for the fall and winter months? Thanks!



It's gorgeous. And you can definitely carry it through fall and winter.


----------



## baghag411

And it's on sale too now on eBags!  25% off and free shipping


----------



## MissRed

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Totally!
> 
> ....and from what I'm seeing in all the magazines that animal prints are so "in."






			
				baghag411 said:
			
		

> I have that MAC and LOVE IT!!  I agree with MAGS!  Animal prints are very in this Fall/Winter.






			
				Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> I LOVE that mac! A well done animal print like that seems like a timeless keeper to me.






			
				kaits33 said:
			
		

> It's gorgeous. And you can definitely carry it through fall and winter.






			
				baghag411 said:
			
		

> And it's on sale too now on eBags!  25% off and free shipping



Thanks Ladies!  Good to hear.  I THINK I'm going to go for it!


----------



## loveuga

Hi ladies!  How is everyone?  Life has been busy and work is consuming my time.  I miss this thread and all of you!

I went shopping today, but alas, no RMs at TJ maxx or Marshall's


----------



## loveuga

My new boots from Marshall's!


----------



## occhang

Everything RM is on Hautelook right now! Bags, shoes, clothes, sunglasses


----------



## aeb09

I find bags I really like but then after I think about them for 30 minutes, I basically talk myself out of them.  I have my eye on an RM right now that I REALLY want and is absolutely gorgeous, but I don't need it.  I just bought my MAB like 5/6 weeks ago and I love it and use it every day and really don't need another.  How do you all finally decide to buy or not buy a bag?  I can definitely afford it at the moment, but I can't help but think "What if I need that money in three months for something like car repairs or xyz?!" and talk myself out of it.  I really don't need it, but I do want it.  It's just a big investment and I'm afraid of regretting it.


----------



## sandc

I just did up some pics trying to figure out an outfit with my RM dish pumps and a YSL clutch.  If anyone wants to check it out and chime in an opinion, it's here:


http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/bdj-clutch-decisions-would-love-opinions-778306-4.html


----------



## kenzibray

Okay so this doesn't have anything to do with RM but my bf & I just signed a contract for our first house!!! Just wanted to brag a bit haha. I'm soooo excited! He also is letting me have the entire walk in closet to myself  and he's taking the one in the office


----------



## kaits33

kenzibray said:


> Okay so this doesn't have anything to do with RM but my bf & I just signed a contract for our first house!!! Just wanted to brag a bit haha. I'm soooo excited! He also is letting me have the entire walk in closet to myself  and he's taking the one in the office



Congrats Kenzi! That's great!!


----------



## kenzibray

kaits33 said:


> Congrats Kenzi! That's great!!


 
Thanks! We should be in around mid-december and I can't wait!!


----------



## kenzibray

Okay Minkettes!!!

We only need a couple more ladies in our "MInkettes   tpf" Kerry pouch! 

Help us get this into production with a pouch to show your love for tpf!! 

Follow the link in my signature to check out the specs!!


----------



## kaits33

I'm going to a work conference in ATL tomorrow and can only bring ONE bag with me and I can't decide...I've narrowed it down to DG MAM with GM hw, Black MAM, Plum MAM....as much as I love my new to me Wine Nikki it's too casual for using all week/weekend. Alot of my business casual stuff is black and grey but my casual outfits for sight seeing and whatnot are all kinds of colors (blue, purples, etc). I was leaning towards DG MAM. Any opinions ladies?


----------



## kenzibray

kaits33 said:


> I'm going to a work conference in ATL tomorrow and can only bring ONE bag with me and I can't decide...I've narrowed it down to DG MAM with GM hw, Black MAM, Plum MAM....as much as I love my new to me Wine Nikki it's too casual for using all week/weekend. Alot of my business casual stuff is black and grey but my casual outfits for sight seeing and whatnot are all kinds of colors (blue, purples, etc). I was leaning towards DG MAM. Any opinions ladies?


 
What is "DG" again ? I still haven't caught on to _all _of the abbreviations quite yet.


----------



## kaits33

kenzibray said:


> What is "DG" again ? I still haven't caught on to _all _of the abbreviations quite yet.



Dark grey  I know, there are still some that I have to try to figure out!!


----------



## kaits33

kenzibray said:
			
		

> What is "DG" again ? I still haven't caught on to all of the abbreviations quite yet.



Oh and here's a photo of it in my car


----------



## kenzibray

kaits33 said:
			
		

> Oh and here's a photo of it in my car



That's what I thought it was but wanted to make sure. And that is one gorgeous bag. I love the birdy lining. I would go with the black or gray. I know the plum is a beauty too but if I had to carry a bag with several outfits I'd go with a more neural bag. So out of those two which works better with what youre bringing ?


----------



## missmoz

kaits33 said:


> Oh and here's a photo of it in my car



Definitely the DG MAM!


In other news... has anyone heard of this awesome SO that only needs one more lady to get into production?  Pink "Minkettes  tpf" kerry pouch with purple zipper track, its gonna look so hot!  Come join us!  Link is in my signature.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

missmoz said:


> Definitely the DG MAM!
> 
> 
> In other news... has anyone heard of this awesome SO that only needs one more lady to get into production?  Pink "Minkettes  tpf" kerry pouch with purple zipper track, its gonna look so hot!  Come join us!  Link is in my signature.



What color Pink? Is there a pic?


----------



## kenzibray

scoobiesmomma said:


> What color Pink? Is there a pic?


 
There's a few mock-ups throughout the thread. I have a link in my signature as well. But I think we're aiming for bright pebbled pink if we can get it!


----------



## missmoz

scoobiesmomma said:


> What color Pink? Is there a pic?



A bright pink.  Here is a cool rendering that Cocolo put up to help us visualize.  Please join if you are interested, or pass the word to anyone who may be.  Thanks!


----------



## laurenrr

I would buy a mac like that- so cool!


----------



## kenzibray

laurenrr said:


> I would buy a mac like that- so cool!


 

Ours is a Kerry pouch. But there is a thread that's trying to get a black 5-zip with colored zippers. Haven't decided on which color yet!


----------



## laurenrr

kenzibray said:


> Ours is a Kerry pouch. But there is a thread that's trying to get a black 5-zip with colored zippers. Haven't decided on which color yet!



Oh i hadnt seen the thread- thank you!


----------



## kaits33

missmoz said:
			
		

> Definitely the DG MAM!
> 
> In other news... has anyone heard of this awesome SO that only needs one more lady to get into production?  Pink "Minkettes  tpf" kerry pouch with purple zipper track, its gonna look so hot!  Come join us!  Link is in my signature.



Thanks! That's what I ended up taking! I am on a ban right now otherwise I'd be in.


----------



## kaits33

kenzibray said:
			
		

> That's what I thought it was but wanted to make sure. And that is one gorgeous bag. I love the birdy lining. I would go with the black or gray. I know the plum is a beauty too but if I had to carry a bag with several outfits I'd go with a more neural bag. So out of those two which works better with what youre bringing ?



Thanks Kenzi! I love DG leather. It's the perfect shade--not too light or dark. The gunmetal hw is gorgeous. And she's super soft.


----------



## gloryanh

kaits33 said:


> I'm going to a work conference in ATL tomorrow and can only bring ONE bag with me and I can't decide...I've narrowed it down to DG MAM with GM hw, Black MAM, Plum MAM....as much as I love my new to me Wine Nikki it's too casual for using all week/weekend. Alot of my business casual stuff is black and grey but my casual outfits for sight seeing and whatnot are all kinds of colors (blue, purples, etc). I was leaning towards DG MAM. Any opinions ladies?



Definitely the DG or black! Very versatile and I love the gunmetal hw on the DG! 

By the way, did anyone know RM made rose gold/black MACs? I had no idea! One's selling on ebay for $470+ right now, crazy! Although I wouldn't refuse a rose gold/black mini mac myself....


----------



## baghag411

I can't believe how dead the RM chat thread is!!!!????  Us Minkettes are a chatty brood!  Where is everyone????


----------



## kenzibray

baghag411 said:
			
		

> I can't believe how dead the RM chat thread is!!!!????  Us Minkettes are a chatty brood!  Where is everyone????



I feel like the whole Rm section has been a little on the quiet side lately


----------



## TaraP

Hey guys! I miss you! I've been dealing with the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy. My house is still standing but everything in it is gone. DH, Bruno and I have been sleeping in chairs and basically camping out of the house. I just got power back last night which helps a lot. Got my hair did asap.  But still waiting for FEMA and insurance to come out.
I was able to save my RMs, thank god. They are safe in a bin. 
Hope everyone is well and hope to be back chatting regularly soon.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

TaraP said:


> Hey guys! I miss you! I've been dealing with the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy. My house is still standing but everything in it is gone. DH, Bruno and I have been sleeping in chairs and basically camping out of the house. I just got power back last night which helps a lot. Got my hair did asap.  But still waiting for FEMA and insurance to come out.
> I was able to save my RMs, thank god. They are safe in a bin.
> Hope everyone is well and hope to be back chatting regularly soon.



Tara, so glad your are all safe! So sorry for your struggles and losses. It's very traumatic and frustrating and I know at times feels some what hopeless, but I assure you you will make it through and be a better person for it. I've been in your shoes and lost it all as well due to a hurricane and flooding, so I speak from experience. Please know you'll be in my
thoughts and prayers as well as all others affected by this terrible storm.


----------



## baghag411

Oh Tara!!!!  How horrible!!!!  At least you and your loved ones are okay.  You are in my thoughts and prayers too during this difficult time


----------



## TaraP

scoobiesmomma said:


> Tara, so glad your are all safe! So sorry for your struggles and losses. It's very traumatic and frustrating and I know at times feels some what hopeless, but I assure you you will make it through and be a better person for it. I've been in your shoes and lost it all as well due to a hurricane and flooding, so I speak from experience. Please know you'll be in my
> thoughts and prayers as well as all others affected by this terrible storm.



Thank you so much for the encouraging words. We are still living in the house due to our life being in the backyard and looters in the area. We are still waiting for FEMA and our insurance company to come. So until then we are stuck there. Thanks again for the support. It means a lot. 



baghag411 said:


> Oh Tara!!!!  How horrible!!!!  At least you and your loved ones are okay.  You are in my thoughts and prayers too during this difficult time



Thank you BH! It's been rough but we are troopers and will get through this.  Never thought this would happen in a million years. It's so sad to see the destruction and especially sad for the people that lost their lives. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## baghag411

That is horrible you have to work about that!!  What the hell is wrong with people????



TaraP said:


> Thank you so much for the encouraging words. We are still living in the house due to our life being in the backyard and* looters in the area.* We are still waiting for FEMA and our insurance company to come. So until then we are stuck there. Thanks again for the support. It means a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you BH! It's been rough but we are troopers and will get through this.  Never thought this would happen in a million years. It's so sad to see the destruction and especially sad for the people that lost their lives. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## laurenrr

TaraP said:


> Hey guys! I miss you! I've been dealing with the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy. My house is still standing but everything in it is gone. DH, Bruno and I have been sleeping in chairs and basically camping out of the house. I just got power back last night which helps a lot. Got my hair did asap.  But still waiting for FEMA and insurance to come out.
> I was able to save my RMs, thank god. They are safe in a bin.
> Hope everyone is well and hope to be back chatting regularly soon.



How awful Tara, i'm glad you and yours are ok. You are in my thoughts- hang in there.


----------



## thedseer

TaraP said:


> Hey guys! I miss you! I've been dealing with the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy. My house is still standing but everything in it is gone. DH, Bruno and I have been sleeping in chairs and basically camping out of the house. I just got power back last night which helps a lot. Got my hair did asap.  But still waiting for FEMA and insurance to come out.
> I was able to save my RMs, thank god. They are safe in a bin.
> Hope everyone is well and hope to be back chatting regularly soon.



oh no, so sorry you are going through this but glad your family is ok. you're in my thoughts & prayers. please keep us updated and hope FEMA & insurance get to you soon.


----------



## missmoz

TaraP said:


> Hey guys! I miss you! I've been dealing with the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy. My house is still standing but everything in it is gone. DH, Bruno and I have been sleeping in chairs and basically camping out of the house. I just got power back last night which helps a lot. Got my hair did asap.  But still waiting for FEMA and insurance to come out.
> I was able to save my RMs, thank god. They are safe in a bin.
> Hope everyone is well and hope to be back chatting regularly soon.



Tara, so sorry to hear about your home!  So glad to hear you and the family are doing fine.  I cannot even imagine what you are going through.  Just know that all your tpf girlfriends are thinking of you.  
On a (shallow) sidenote, glad to hear your RMs are safe.


----------



## MAGJES

TaraP said:


> Hey guys! I miss you! I've been dealing with the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy. My house is still standing but everything in it is gone. DH, Bruno and I have been sleeping in chairs and basically camping out of the house. I just got power back last night which helps a lot. Got my hair did asap.  But still waiting for FEMA and insurance to come out.
> I was able to save my RMs, thank god. They are safe in a bin.
> Hope everyone is well and hope to be back chatting regularly soon.



Tara, you are definitely in my prayers. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------



## TaraP

baghag411 said:


> That is horrible you have to work about that!!  What the hell is wrong with people????



I know! It's disgusting... My neighbor was cleaning out his house and put his TV in his yard, someone came right over and snatched it up, ran down the block saying they were going to claim it on their insurance. People are so F'd up.



laurenrr said:


> How awful Tara, i'm glad you and yours are ok. You are in my thoughts- hang in there.



Thanks! Insurance coming out today. Finally....



thedseer said:


> oh no, so sorry you are going through this but glad your family is ok. you're in my thoughts & prayers. please keep us updated and hope FEMA & insurance get to you soon.



Thanks for the kind words! You're so sweet. Still no word from FEMA but flood insurance is coming today. Yahoo! 



missmoz said:


> Tara, so sorry to hear about your home!  So glad to hear you and the family are doing fine.  I cannot even imagine what you are going through.  Just know that all your tpf girlfriends are thinking of you.
> On a (shallow) sidenote, glad to hear your RMs are safe.



Thank you! Yes, Lee, Bruno and I are hanging in there. We went a little coo coo for a sec but we are back on track now. Hells yeah I saved my MAMs! They had a place in my closet on the very top shelf so they were fine. I now have them safe in a bin so the moisture in the air can't get to them. The 2 that I've been using constantly are Black/ Blue zipper track and Plum, they are friggin troopers those 2. 




			
				MAGJES said:
			
		

> Tara, you are definitely in my prayers. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help.



Thanks so much! Now with insurance coming hopefully we can get out of this place and start to rebuild. Bruno has been such a great lil guy through all of this.  Thanks for the support!


----------



## tastangan

TaraP said:


> Hey guys! I miss you! I've been dealing with the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy. My house is still standing but everything in it is gone. DH, Bruno and I have been sleeping in chairs and basically camping out of the house. I just got power back last night which helps a lot. Got my hair did asap.  But still waiting for FEMA and insurance to come out.
> I was able to save my RMs, thank god. They are safe in a bin.
> Hope everyone is well and hope to be back chatting regularly soon.



 Oh, I'm so sorry. I hope FEMA and your insurance comes through soon.


----------



## Esquared72

TaraP said:
			
		

> Hey guys! I miss you! I've been dealing with the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy. My house is still standing but everything in it is gone. DH, Bruno and I have been sleeping in chairs and basically camping out of the house. I just got power back last night which helps a lot. Got my hair did asap.  But still waiting for FEMA and insurance to come out.
> I was able to save my RMs, thank god. They are safe in a bin.
> Hope everyone is well and hope to be back chatting regularly soon.



Ugh...Tara - I'm so sorry that you're going through this. I'm glad to hear the three of you are safe, sound, and holding tough (dang looters!) and that your RMs survived the storm. Hope all goes well with the insurance company and that you all can get back to something resembling normalcy soon. Sending lots of hugs and rebuilding vibes your way!!


----------



## gloryanh

TaraP said:


> I know! It's disgusting... My neighbor was cleaning out his house and put his TV in his yard, someone came right over and snatched it up, ran down the block saying they were going to claim it on their insurance. People are so F'd up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Insurance coming out today. Finally....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words! You're so sweet. Still no word from FEMA but flood insurance is coming today. Yahoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, Lee, Bruno and I are hanging in there. We went a little coo coo for a sec but we are back on track now. Hells yeah I saved my MAMs! They had a place in my closet on the very top shelf so they were fine. I now have them safe in a bin so the moisture in the air can't get to them. The 2 that I've been using constantly are Black/ Blue zipper track and Plum, they are friggin troopers those 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! Now with insurance coming hopefully we can get out of this place and start to rebuild. Bruno has been such a great lil guy through all of this.  Thanks for the support!



Oh my goodness, that's horrible!! People are so f-ed up... Hope everything's okay, I can't even imagine what you're going through now but it's great that the insurance has come in.


----------



## baghag411

Glad to hear that help is FINALLY on it's way to one of my favorite Minkettes!!


----------



## MAGJES

Tara -  I'm so glad that you had Flood Insurance!  Most people in my area do not have that type of insurance unless you live on or near the coast.....just the standard homeowner's insurance.  I had flood insurance for a few years because my home is in a low area.  Is that common where you are (having flood insurance)?


----------



## Fashion1

MAGJES said:


> Tara -  I'm so glad that you had Flood Insurance!  Most people in my area do not have that type of insurance unless you live on or near the coast.....just the standard homeowner's insurance.  I had flood insurance for a few years because my home is in a low area.  Is that common where you are (having flood insurance)?



Tara: Sending prayers and thoughts your way! I am really glad you have flood insurance as well. I always get it NO MATTER where I live, as anywhere could have 100 year floods and standard Homeowners does not cover that. I used to work in Insurance and you would not believe how often people should have gotten flood and didn't. That's why it's important to have a knowledgeable insurance agent who can educate you about your options. So many people don't even realize flood is not covered in a standard homeowners policy. Keep us updated!


----------



## MAGJES




----------



## Esquared72

MAGJES said:


> View attachment 1946248



LOL!  Love this!!


----------



## tastangan

MAGJES said:


> View attachment 1946248



 Thanks! I need this today.


----------



## MAGJES

tastangan said:


> Thanks! I need this today.


----------



## MAGJES

eehlers said:


> LOL!  Love this!!



My 2nd cat is a handful and I am so tempted to try this "washing" out!!


----------



## thedseer

i'm not sure one of my cats would even fit in the toilet! he's a big guy and bosses our pup and other cat around.


----------



## loveuga

No washing kittehs in toilets!


----------



## baghag411

THAT was hysterical!!!  I can't stop laughing at #5!


----------



## baghag411

Who's ready to see Breaking Dawn, Part 2?????


----------



## kenzibray

baghag411 said:


> Who's ready to see Breaking Dawn, Part 2?????



I'm going Friday! we've had our tickets for like a week


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> Who's ready to see Breaking Dawn, Part 2?????



ME!!  Hubs (what a trooper) is taking me.  Can't wait!


----------



## kenzibray

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> ME!!  Hubs (what a trooper) is taking me.  Can't wait!



My bf took me to part one and he said never again. Haha


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kenzibray said:


> My bf took me to part one and he said never again. Haha



My hubby has taken me to all of them.  He knows I loved the books.  He's not a fan at all of the movies.  Love him


----------



## kenzibray

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> My hubby has taken me to all of them.  He knows I loved the books.  He's not a fan at all of the movies.  Love him



 Part 1 was his first one so I ended up trying to explain it all to him the whole time. He may have been better off if he'd seen the first 3. 

I'm sure I could drag him if I really wanted to but he's already been "tortured" enough this week. He came with me to my Phlebotomy class and let me draw his blood. He's terrified of needles. but he just has AWESOME veins and I've been begging him for months.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kenzibray said:


> Part 1 was his first one so I ended up trying to explain it all to him the whole time. He may have been better off if he'd seen the first 3.
> 
> I'm sure I could drag him if I really wanted to but he's already been "tortured" enough this week. He came with me to my Phlebotomy class and let me draw his blood. He's terrified of needles. but he just has AWESOME veins and I've been begging him for months.



Yes, it would be confusing if you hadn't either read the books or watched the movies.  My poor hubby last time was the ONLY guy in the whole theater  
Now that's love.    He really doesn't like them, he only goes because he knows I really want to see them and I don't really have anyone else that would want to go.  Even my sister hasn't seen any of them.


----------



## missmoz

kenzibray said:


> Part 1 was his first one so I ended up trying to explain it all to him the whole time. He may have been better off if he'd seen the first 3.
> 
> I'm sure I could drag him if I really wanted to but he's already been "tortured" enough this week. He came with me to my Phlebotomy class and let me draw his blood. He's terrified of needles. but he just has AWESOME veins and I've been begging him for months.





Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Yes, it would be confusing if you hadn't either read the books or watched the movies.  My poor hubby last time was the ONLY guy in the whole theater
> Now that's love.    He really doesn't like them, he only goes because he knows I really want to see them and I don't really have anyone else that would want to go.  Even my sister hasn't seen any of them.



So great to hear the men are taking their ladies to see what most think of a chick flick.  

So the shoe is on the other foot this weekend.  Hubs wants to go see Lincoln (can we saw yawn!?!) and I am going to be the good wifey and go with him.  This movie stuff really does go both ways ladies.


----------



## Esquared72

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Yes, it would be confusing if you hadn't either read the books or watched the movies.  My poor hubby last time was the ONLY guy in the whole theater
> Now that's love.    He really doesn't like them, he only goes because he knows I really want to see them and I don't really have anyone else that would want to go.  Even my sister hasn't seen any of them.



Your hubs is a trooper!  What a sweetie.  While my DH does lots of incredibly thoughtful and sweet things for me, I think he might draw the line at the Twilight movies.   Fortunately, for him, while I loved the books, I just haven't been able to get into the movies.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

missmoz said:


> So great to hear the men are taking their ladies to see what most think of a chick flick.
> 
> So the shoe is on the other foot this weekend.  Hubs wants to go see Lincoln (can we saw yawn!?!) and I am going to be the good wifey and go with him.  This movie stuff really does go both ways ladies.



Sure does...can't tell you how many action movies and sci fi I sit through just for him.  



eehlers said:


> Your hubs is a trooper!  What a sweetie.  While my DH does lots of incredibly thoughtful and sweet things for me, I think he might draw the line at the Twilight movies.   Fortunately, for him, while I loved the books, I just haven't been able to get into the movies.



Gotta love those guys and all the sweet things they do for us!


----------



## sandc

Funny story about Breaking Dawn.  Disco and I (with my DH in tow) went to see Live with Kelly & Michael last week and Robert Pattinson was one of the guests.  Neither DH or I knew who he was.   There were women behind us screaming like fools in our ears. It was so loud we had to plug our ears. Poor DH was literally leaned over on top of his head from behind while crazy women tried to take pictures.  Crazies kept yelling to him to look our way and couldn't understand why he wouldn't. Haha..well, probably because you are shrieking like crazy about how much you love someone you don't know. Don't think he's going to look up and say, "Yeah baby, lets go out". :lolots:


----------



## tastangan

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Yes, it would be confusing if you hadn't either read the books or watched the movies.  *My poor hubby last time was the ONLY guy in the whole theater *
> Now that's love.    He really doesn't like them, he only goes because he knows I really want to see them and I don't really have anyone else that would want to go.  Even my sister hasn't seen any of them.



Reminds me of the time when my poor DH was the only guy in theater when we watched Sex and the City.


----------



## MAGJES

baghag411 said:


> Who's ready to see Breaking Dawn, Part 2?????



Me, me, me.

My DH would never go. I'm tagging along with my 2 girls and their friend.


----------



## MAGJES

The last 



baghag411 said:


> THAT was hysterical!!!  I can't stop laughing at #5!



#5 is a good one....I kind of like #3 where it suggests "standing on the lid."  



loveuga said:


> No washing kittehs in toilets!



The last time I took my little one to the groomers for a wash and cut they called me to let me know that "Baby" would not cooperate so the wash was not going to happen.    Darn......I thought the toilet idea would solve my problems. :shame:   I'll be good......no kittehs in the toilet!


----------



## baghag411

Oh yes, #3 was hysterical as well.  It's two fold really, get kitteh clean and it's a good platform to do a modeling shot!!


----------



## baghag411

Well, anyone want to comment on Breaking Dawn?  I know you've seen it. . .


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> Well, anyone want to comment on Breaking Dawn?  I know you've seen it. . .



It was very good!  Did not disappoint!  Bella made a better vampire than human. (and by that I mean her acting was much better and less awkward)


----------



## kenzibray

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> It was very good!  Did not disappoint!  Bella made a better vampire than human. (and by that I mean her acting was much better and less awkward)



Haha I totally said the same thing !!


----------



## baghag411

I.CAN'T.WAIT!


----------



## baghag411

Happy Thanksgiving to my favorite TPF Family


----------



## tastangan

baghag411 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my favorite TPF Family



Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!!!


----------



## thedseer

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## shesnochill

hi minkettes!!

just wanted to stop by and wish you all a happy thanksgiving.


----------



## baghag411

ANNA!!!!!


----------



## baghag411

Two movies I highly recommend. . . 

Silver Linings Playbook (amazing acting) and Rise of the Guardians (a very nice story for the little ones and entertaining for adults as well).


----------



## MAGJES

*If it Fits.....It ships* _ (per USPS)_


----------



## baghag411

Send him to me!  Send him to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAGJES

baghag411 said:


> Send him to me!  Send him to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Snowy would declare war I'm sure.....!


----------



## Esquared72

MAGJES said:
			
		

> If it Fits.....It ships  (per USPS)



Lol! Hmmm...that gives me an idea...c'mere Randy! 
View attachment 1958892


----------



## MAGJES

eehlers said:


> Lol! Hmmm...that gives me an idea...c'mere Randy!
> View attachment 1958892



Awww....  Randy looks just like my "Rosie" cat.  I lost her about 4 yrs. ago when she was 17. She grew up with my girls. Special times .


----------



## Esquared72

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Awww....  Randy looks just like my "Rosie" cat.  I lost her about 4 yrs. ago when she was 17. She grew up with my girls. Special times .



Randy is my little cuddle bug. He's a big sweetie.


----------



## baghag411

True!  At least they would have little cardboard box forts!!  



MAGJES said:


> Snowy would declare war I'm sure.....!


----------



## baghag411

Mmmmmmm. . . I could love him up!!!



eehlers said:


> Lol! Hmmm...that gives me an idea...c'mere Randy!
> View attachment 1958892


----------



## kenzibray

I can't wait! Now that we're actually getting a house, I can finally have a cat again!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Great pictures!  I will share one too...my Penny didn't want me to leave her when I was packing to go to Italy last month, so she tried to become a stow away!


----------



## MAGJES

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Great pictures!  I will share one too...my Penny didn't want me to leave her when I was packing to go to Italy last month, so she tried to become a stow away!




I'd stow away on that trip too! 
Penny is a smart cookie!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MAGJES said:


> I'd stow away on that trip too!
> Penny is a smart cookie!



Yes she is!  Italy was amazing!!  I would love to go back some day


----------



## sandc

I just made a list of the bags I owned and what I spent on them total.  :shame:
I did it because I've been trying to decide if I should sell a couple to help fund a Prada or if I should just admire the Prada from afar and be happy with what I have.  Spending that much on one Prada makes me feel guilty. Then I added what I've spent on RM, MJ, MK, Longchamp and my one YSL and it's much more than the Prada.  No I feel guilty either way.


----------



## kaits33

sandc said:


> I just made a list of the bags I owned and what I spent on them total.  :shame:
> I did it because I've been trying to decide if I should sell a couple to help fund a Prada or if I should just admire the Prada from afar and be happy with what I have.  Spending that much on one Prada makes me feel guilty. Then I added what I've spent on RM, MJ, MK, Longchamp and my one YSL and it's much more than the Prada.  No I feel guilty either way.



That was very brave of you to make a list of what you've spent...so you definitely deserve credit for that.  Do you think having the Prada would make you happy? I know sometimes I've bought a less expensive item instead of what I REALLY wanted and it didn't really give me my "fix," and I was still lusting over the item I really wanted! I totally understand feeling guilty. Only you know what's best for you but are there any bags you would want to sell to get the Prada?


----------



## sandc

kaits33 said:


> That was very brave of you to make a list of what you've spent...so you definitely deserve credit for that.  Do you think having the Prada would make you happy? I know sometimes I've bought a less expensive item instead of what I REALLY wanted and it didn't really give me my "fix," and I was still lusting over the item I really wanted! I totally understand feeling guilty. Only you know what's best for you but are there any bags you would want to sell to get the Prada?



Brave or dumb?  I agree, if I get something that is a substitute for what I really want, it doesn't make me happy & I usually end up spending more. As for the Prada, I'm not sure now.  I love the bag, but it's expensive and I'm not sure I will enjoy it knowing how much it was. I'm going to try think about it (but try not to obsess) for a couple weeks and see how I feel.  I think if I got the Prada, DH will think I won't need any other bags. Uh.....


----------



## thedseer

sandc said:


> Brave or dumb?  I agree, if I get something that is a substitute for what I really want, it doesn't make me happy & I usually end up spending more. As for the Prada, I'm not sure now.  I love the bag, but it's expensive and I'm not sure I will enjoy it knowing how much it was. I'm going to try think about it (but try not to obsess) for a couple weeks and see how I feel.  I think if I got the Prada, DH will think I won't need any other bags. Uh.....



http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ur-collection-pursuit-one-bag-how-540419.html
this might help motivate


----------



## kaits33

sandc said:


> Brave or dumb?  I agree, if I get something that is a substitute for what I really want, it doesn't make me happy & I usually end up spending more. As for the Prada, I'm not sure now.  I love the bag, but it's expensive and I'm not sure I will enjoy it knowing how much it was. I'm going to try think about it (but try not to obsess) for a couple weeks and see how I feel.  I think if I got the Prada, DH will think I won't need any other bags. Uh.....



Muhhaha, oh DH and his silly thoughts! When would a woman not need more bags?  I think you have a good plan to think about it for awhile.


----------



## beachgirl38

eehlers said:


> Lol! Hmmm...that gives me an idea...c'mere Randy!
> View attachment 1958892



beautiful cat! i would love a black cat with yellow eyes. my husband will only allow 2 pets - we have one dog (a recently rescued adult mix) & are in the process of adopting another - a german shepherd rescue (our favorite breed), but i miss having cats too.  my cat passed away this past may at 18 years old. hmmm, i will have to try to pursuade him into a 3 pet home.


----------



## Esquared72

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> beautiful cat! i would love a black cat with yellow eyes. my husband will only allow 2 pets - we have one dog (a recently rescued adult mix) & are in the process of adopting another - a german shepherd rescue (our favorite breed), but i miss having cats too.  my cat passed away this past may at 18 years old. hmmm, i will have to try to pursuade him into a 3 pet home.



I definitely think you need a kitty, too! We have two cats - sweetie pie Randy, the black one, and Ralphie, our whip-smart tuxedo cat. They are our little fur kids - pets are the bestest!


----------



## Esquared72

And since I'm a shameless pet mom...here's a pic of da boys...


----------



## beachgirl38

eehlers said:


> And since I'm a shameless pet mom...here's a pic of da boys...



so cute! i need a cat again!


----------



## Gremlin

eehlers said:


> And since I'm a shameless pet mom...here's a pic of da boys...



Awww they are so sweet. They seem like such good friends.


----------



## Esquared72

Gremlin said:
			
		

> Awww they are so sweet. They seem like such good friends.



Pictures can be deceiving...LOL! They are brothers, and just like human siblings, sometimes they are BFFs and sometimes...not so much.


----------



## MAGJES

eehlers said:


> And since I'm a shameless pet mom...here's a pic of da boys...



Little cuties!


----------



## Esquared72

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Little cuties!



Thanks! They're my little pookies.


----------



## Jinju

Since I'm a shameless cat mom....

Here's Stella!  She's the sweetest cat in the world and she's odd-eyed-- one blue, one green!  

Ignore the mess that is my dresser, haha.


----------



## Esquared72

Jinju said:
			
		

> Since I'm a shameless cat mom....
> 
> Here's Stella!  She's the sweetest cat in the world and she's odd-eyed-- one blue, one green!
> 
> Ignore the mess that is my dresser, haha.



What a doll...she's beautiful!!


----------



## Gremlin

Jinju said:


> Since I'm a shameless cat mom....
> 
> Here's Stella!  She's the sweetest cat in the world and she's odd-eyed-- one blue, one green!
> 
> Ignore the mess that is my dresser, haha.



Aww she is so cute!

I love white cats. My friend has a white cat named Caspar and he is the funniest cat I have ever met. He has a real sense of humor.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Aww, I love the cat piccies!

Just popped in to say HAPPY HOLIDAYS, RM LADIES!  Miss ya lots!


----------



## Jinju

eehlers said:


> What a doll...she's beautiful!!





Gremlin said:


> Aww she is so cute!
> 
> I love white cats. My friend has a white cat named Caspar and he is the funniest cat I have ever met. He has a real sense of humor.



Thank you ladies!  She's kind of derpy sometimes but I love her so much.


----------



## dreamer637

anyone know the direct email for customer service for RM? Does Sara (i think that's her name)  have a direct email?


----------



## laurenrr

Just wanted to say happy holidays ladies! I cant believe how quiet the chat thread is compared to a few years ago. It used to take me days to catch up on reading all the new posts


----------



## kaits33

Has anybody bought anything from this site? 


https://www.gebnegozionline.com


----------



## Esquared72

I just wanted to pop in to say Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to my fabulous and fashionable fellow Minkettes. Hope Santa brings you all exactly what your heart desires. 

And now...back to scrambling around to get ready for 15 members of DH's family descending on my house tomorrow!!


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:
			
		

> I just wanted to pop in to say Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to my fabulous and fashionable fellow Minkettes. Hope Santa brings you all exactly what your heart desires.
> 
> And now...back to scrambling around to get ready for 15 members of DH's family descending on my house tomorrow!!



Same to you eehlers!!  sounds like a great gathering!


----------



## blackcat777

laurenrr said:


> Just wanted to say happy holidays ladies! I cant believe how quiet the chat thread is compared to a few years ago. It used to take me days to catch up on reading all the new posts



I know...Compare to even only 6 months ago, the entire tPF have became really quiet


----------



## blackcat777

Wish you all a very merry Christmas!


----------



## kaits33

I know alot of you ladies are into AW. I'm thinking of getting my first one...a Rockie. Thinking iodine or oyster.  Those of you that have one do you carry it alot? I've never seen one "in person" before  so wondering if any of my lovely minkettes have some advice for me.


----------



## kaits33

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Wish you all a very merry Christmas!



Merry Christmas blackcat.


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:
			
		

> I know alot of you ladies are into AW. I'm thinking of getting my first one...a Rockie. Thinking iodine or oyster.  Those of you that have one do you carry it alot? I've never seen one "in person" before  so wondering if any of my lovely minkettes have some advice for me.



I am starting to have a bit of an AW obsession. I just got a Rocco about a month ago and love it! It's the Cayenne color so it's tough to wear all the time since it's such a bold color, but once I start carrying him, it's hard to switch to something else. Great size, awesome leather and I love the side pockets. He's definitely heavy but not as bad as I'd feared - I wouldn't take him on an all day shopping marathon, but as a work bag, he rocks (no pun intended). 

I think the Rockie is adorable but I'm afraid the zipper would annoy me over time. Iodine is a gorgeous color that would be a great neutral - but I am currently drooling over Oyster. Have a feeling Oyster Rocco will be my next bag purchase. Hoping I can track one down after my annual bonus in February!


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:
			
		

> I am starting to have a bit of an AW obsession. I just got a Rocco about a month ago and love it! It's the Cayenne color so it's tough to wear all the time since it's such a bold color, but once I start carrying him, it's hard to switch to something else. Great size, awesome leather and I love the side pockets. He's definitely heavy but not as bad as I'd feared - I wouldn't take him on an all day shopping marathon, but as a work bag, he rocks (no pun intended).
> 
> I think the Rockie is adorable but I'm afraid the zipper would annoy me over time. Iodine is a gorgeous color that would be a great neutral - but I am currently drooling over Oyster. Have a feeling Oyster Rocco will be my next bag purchase. Hoping I can track one down after my annual bonus in February!



I can see why you're obsessed! There are so many gorgeous bags to pick  from!  i was looking on this site...https://www.gebnegozionline.com. Have you ever heard of it/do the bags seem legit? Looks like its based out of Italy so I'm wondering if I'd have to pay duty fees (have no clue how that works!) 

I don't know where else to look for below retail cost--can't afford one at full price. What is the oyster color like? I feel like its hard to tell from the pictures. 

Thanks for your help--I am totally clueless about AW!!


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:
			
		

> I can see why you're obsessed! There are so many gorgeous bags to pick  from!  i was looking on this site...https://www.gebnegozionline.com. Have you ever heard of it/do the bags seem legit? Looks like its based out of Italy so I'm wondering if I'd have to pay duty fees (have no clue how that works!)
> 
> I don't know where else to look for below retail cost--can't afford one at full price. What is the oyster color like? I feel like its hard to tell from the pictures.
> 
> Thanks for your help--I am totally clueless about AW!!



I'm a major AW newbie, too, so not sure how helpful I am - LOL.  I saw someone else mention that website in the AW subforum...I believe it is legit. Don't know if the shipping cost would negate any savings, though.   Have you checked the 'where to buy' thread in the AW subforum? There are lots of sites listed there. I'm hoping for some after Christmas sales!

I haven't seen Oyster IRL, but I'm a stone cold sucker for gray bags so think I would love it regardless!


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:
			
		

> I'm a major AW newbie, too, so not sure how helpful I am - LOL.  I saw someone else mention that website in the AW subforum...I believe it is legit. Don't know if the shipping cost would negate any savings, though.   Have you checked the 'where to buy' thread in the AW subforum? There are lots of sites listed there. I'm hoping for some after Christmas sales!
> 
> I haven't seen Oyster IRL, but I'm a stone cold sucker for gray bags so think I would love it regardless!



Thanks for the tip! I've been checking out some of the sites listed in the where to buy section. Seems like I'll have to be patient for a good deal to pop up somewhere that's in the US :/ That website offers free shipping to the US but who knows what the fees will be. :/ I am supposed to be on a ban right now because I'm having a major move coming up but I've had a rough past month or so--so I kinda wanna treat myself! 

I am sucker for anything gray.  Maybe we can keep an eye out for each other for some good after Christmas deals. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## kaits33

Just wanted to wish all you fabulous ladies Merry Christmas/happy holidays!  I hope each of you are spending it with the people you love.


----------



## travelerscloset

Merry christmas minkettes!!!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Merry Christmas Minkettes!!  Hope you all had a fabulous holiday!!


----------



## Esquared72

Thought I'd revive the chat thread with a fun post. My cousin is an artist. She's a librarian full-time but does pet portraits on the side. She just finished a painting of my boys and I looooove it!!


----------



## aeb09

A few questions... I am browsing Zappos right now and I see this new Skinny MAC - has anyone seen this in person?  Looks cute.  I'm into pouches for purse organization and while it's more of a clutch/wallet, I like the shape and the hardware, not so much the price though.

Secondly I noticed there are some metallic colors available now - the big one is listed as a navy and there is also "magenta 2" in this picture.  Thoughts?


----------



## Esquared72

So, I've made a two-fold bag related resolution for 2013:

1. No new bags in 2013. This will be a toughie, as y'all know I love to buy me some purses! But it's time for me to stop buying and really appreciate what I have.

2. I will carry one purse and one wallet each month. I already built the schedule and it was easier than I thought! So I have identified my go to bags that are the keystones of my collection, along with special occasion, travel, and weekend/errand bags. The others that remain will be sold, gifted or donated in 2013.

I don't know if this is a result of turning 40 last month, but I have been in major reorganize and declutter my life mode lately! I have been buying and buying without really looking at what I need or will realistically use. I'd rather put that money towards other things and start donating time and money to those not as fortunate as me.

I feel really good about this . Fingers crossed that I can maintain my resolve (may mean less time on uber-enabling TPF)!!!


----------



## AJ1025

eehlers said:


> So, I've made a two-fold bag related resolution for 2013:
> 
> 1. No new bags in 2013. This will be a toughie, as y'all know I love to buy me some purses! But it's time for me to stop buying and really appreciate what I have.
> 
> 2. I will carry one purse and one wallet each month. I already built the schedule and it was easier than I thought! So I have identified my go to bags that are the keystones of my collection, along with special occasion, travel, and weekend/errand bags. The others that remain will be sold, gifted or donated in 2013.
> 
> I don't know if this is a result of turning 40 last month, but I have been in major reorganize and declutter my life mode lately! I have been buying and buying without really looking at what I need or will realistically use. I'd rather put that money towards other things and start donating time and money to those not as fortunate as me.
> 
> I feel really good about this . Fingers crossed that I can maintain my resolve (may mean less time on uber-enabling TPF)!!!


E, your resolutions sound excellent and admirable!  I've been in an unintentional PF and shopping ban because work has been INSANE, but it's been kind of nice to streamline and not be in a flurry of acquisition and bag obsession all the time .  Missing everyone here, though, hope all you RM ladies are doing well and having a lovely 2013 so far!


----------



## Denverite

eehlers said:


> Thought I'd revive the chat thread with a fun post. My cousin is an artist. She's a librarian full-time but does pet portraits on the side. She just finished a painting of my boys and I looooove it!!




This is way too cute! I love it!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Denverite said:
			
		

> This is way too cute! I love it!!!



Thanks!! I just love it. Wish I'd inherited some of my cousin's talent...I can't even draw a straight line. LOL.


----------



## Esquared72

AJ1025 said:
			
		

> E, your resolutions sound excellent and admirable!  I've been in an unintentional PF and shopping ban because work has been INSANE, but it's been kind of nice to streamline and not be in a flurry of acquisition and bag obsession all the time .  Missing everyone here, though, hope all you RM ladies are doing well and having a lovely 2013 so far!



Hey AJ! Work being crazy is a positive for your business, I hope??? But probably tough on the psyche! Be sure to take care of yourself!!


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> So, I've made a two-fold bag related resolution for 2013:
> 
> 1. No new bags in 2013. This will be a toughie, as y'all know I love to buy me some purses! But it's time for me to stop buying and really appreciate what I have.
> 
> 2. I will carry one purse and one wallet each month. I already built the schedule and it was easier than I thought! So I have identified my go to bags that are the keystones of my collection, along with special occasion, travel, and weekend/errand bags. The others that remain will be sold, gifted or donated in 2013.
> 
> I don't know if this is a result of turning 40 last month, but I have been in major reorganize and declutter my life mode lately! I have been buying and buying without really looking at what I need or will realistically use. I'd rather put that money towards other things and start donating time and money to those not as fortunate as me.
> 
> I feel really good about this . Fingers crossed that I can maintain my resolve (may mean less time on uber-enabling TPF)!!!



I share the same resolution as you do as far as not purchasing any bags this year.  This is pretty much why I have been MIA lately and not really participating in the forums much.  However I am only allowing myself to purchase the Minkettes  tpf pouch that we are trying to special order (since that was started last year).  I know it will be tough but I have come to the conclusion (now that I've purchased my HG bag, a Chloe Marcie) that I am definitely content with what I have and I have no need for anymore purses.  I've never sold anything ever, and I am contemplating selling the items Ive bought on impulse the last couple of years that I just never use (or never have used).  I am really struggling with this though!

I also want to cut back on purchases in general.  I love to shop for clothes, shoes, you name it.  I've noticed lately I've just been buying too many things.  So I'm planning to cut back on these types of purchases this year.  What will help me with clothing purchases is my next goal/resolution.

I know its totally cliche but I am determined to get into shape and lose some weight.  I have noticed I've put on a few pounds recently and I just feel awful.  So I think its time to revive the minkettes weight loss thread.  I havent ventured into that thread in quite some time. 

So to all the ladies, good luck sticking to your goals and resolutions!  I will try to pop in here occasionally to see how everyones doing and for some occasional eye candy in the form of purses!


----------



## Esquared72

missmoz said:


> I share the same resolution as you do as far as not purchasing any bags this year.  This is pretty much why I have been MIA lately and not really participating in the forums much.  However I am only allowing myself to purchase the Minkettes  tpf pouch that we are trying to special order (since that was started last year).  I know it will be tough but I have come to the conclusion (now that I've purchased my HG bag, a Chloe Marcie) that I am definitely content with what I have and I have no need for anymore purses.  I've never sold anything ever, and I am contemplating selling the items Ive bought on impulse the last couple of years that I just never use (or never have used).  I am really struggling with this though!
> 
> I also want to cut back on purchases in general.  I love to shop for clothes, shoes, you name it.  I've noticed lately I've just been buying too many things.  So I'm planning to cut back on these types of purchases this year.  What will help me with clothing purchases is my next goal/resolution.
> 
> I know its totally cliche but I am determined to get into shape and lose some weight.  I have noticed I've put on a few pounds recently and I just feel awful.  So I think its time to revive the minkettes weight loss thread.  I havent ventured into that thread in quite some time.
> 
> So to all the ladies, good luck sticking to your goals and resolutions!  I will try to pop in here occasionally to see how everyones doing and for some occasional eye candy in the form of purses!



Yay - we can support each other on our shopping bans...I know I will need someone to smack some sense into me once I feel I might cave and buy something I shouldn't!! 

And, I'm with you on the weight loss - I need to re-engage with the Minkette Weight Loss Thread, too.  I had a very stressful last few months of 2012 and I did not cope well from a taking care of myself standpoint.  Time to get back on track and re-focused.


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> So, I've made a two-fold bag related resolution for 2013:
> 
> 1. No new bags in 2013. This will be a toughie, as y'all know I love to buy me some purses! But it's time for me to stop buying and really appreciate what I have.
> 
> 2. I will carry one purse and one wallet each month. I already built the schedule and it was easier than I thought! So I have identified my go to bags that are the keystones of my collection, along with special occasion, travel, and weekend/errand bags. The others that remain will be sold, gifted or donated in 2013.
> 
> I don't know if this is a result of turning 40 last month, but I have been in major reorganize and declutter my life mode lately! I have been buying and buying without really looking at what I need or will realistically use. I'd rather put that money towards other things and start donating time and money to those not as fortunate as me.
> 
> I feel really good about this . Fingers crossed that I can maintain my resolve (may mean less time on uber-enabling TPF)!!!



Way to go Eehlers!  I wish I could say that I will buy NO (as in absolutely NO) new bags in 2013 but I am wuss...I don't have the willpower!  But I think I can at least try to use all my bags for at least two weeks so that all of them will get some love.  

I am trying to de-clutter too but this is a struggle! Everytime I take a bag out to let it go, I end up finding reasons to keep it!  

But I will try to be good, like you.  Maybe I will do one bag in and two bags out.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Esquared72

redweddy said:
			
		

> Way to go Eehlers!  I wish I could say that I will buy NO (as in absolutely NO) new bags in 2013 but I am wuss...I don't have the willpower!  But I think I can at least try to use all my bags for at least two weeks so that all of them will get some love.
> 
> I am trying to de-clutter too but this is a struggle! Everytime I take a bag out to let it go, I end up finding reasons to keep it!
> 
> But I will try to be good, like you.  Maybe I will do one bag in and two bags out.  Wish me luck!



I got your back, red!  We can do it. 

Purging is really hard for me, too. I've had to have some heart to heart chats with myself about what I realistically use. And I'm very good at debating myself. LOL.


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> Yay - we can support each other on our shopping bans...I know I will need someone to smack some sense into me once I feel I might cave and buy something I shouldn't!!
> 
> And, I'm with you on the weight loss - I need to re-engage with the Minkette Weight Loss Thread, too.  I had a very stressful last few months of 2012 and I did not cope well from a taking care of myself standpoint.  Time to get back on track and re-focused.



Yay!  I've got your back as long as you got mine!  



redweddy said:


> Way to go Eehlers!  I wish I could say that I will buy NO (as in absolutely NO) new bags in 2013 but I am wuss...I don't have the willpower!  But I think I can at least try to use all my bags for at least two weeks so that all of them will get some love.
> 
> I am trying to de-clutter too but this is a struggle! Everytime I take a bag out to let it go, I end up finding reasons to keep it!
> 
> But I will try to be good, like you.  Maybe I will do one bag in and two bags out.  Wish me luck!



Good luck redweddy!  I feel your pain about how to decide which bag to let go.  I feel the same way, which is why I've never sold anything ever.  I'm thinking of letting a couple go, but I always think well what if?  Decisions decisions!


----------



## MAGJES

Fun fact Saturday night.....geeez.....my DH is reading them to me....how romantic.

Did you know that turtles can breathe through their butts?
Only 1/10th of a calorie in a stamp.
Babies do not have kneecaps until 2 to 6 yrs. of age.

....make him stop...


----------



## laurenrr

MAGJES said:


> Fun fact Saturday night.....geeez.....my DH is reading them to me....how romantic.
> 
> Did you know that turtles can breathe through their butts?
> Only 1/10th of a calorie in a stamp.
> Babies do not have kneecaps until 2 to 6 yrs. of age.
> 
> ....make him stop...



No kneecaps?!?!


----------



## MAGJES

laurenrr said:


> No kneecaps?!?!



That's exactly what I said to him.
I thought....how do babies crawl then.


----------



## kaits33

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Fun fact Saturday night.....geeez.....my DH is reading them to me....how romantic.
> 
> Did you know that turtles can breathe through their butts?
> Only 1/10th of a calorie in a stamp.
> Babies do not have kneecaps until 2 to 6 yrs. of age.
> 
> ....make him stop...



This is hilarious! I had no idea turtles can breathe through their butts! Lol


----------



## kaits33

Im so sleepy but can't stop watching old episodes of Friends!! Anyone else up?


----------



## MAGJES

Someone snagged that Fawn MAM very quickly today while I was mulling it over!! 

Whoever it was let's see pics please!!


----------



## blackcat777

MAGJES said:


> Someone snagged that Fawn MAM very quickly today while I was mulling it over!!
> 
> Whoever it was let's see pics please!!



:busted

I sure will post a lot of pics! 
The fawn with regular siggy hardware (not the one with plated hardware) had been on my wishlist for over a year - I did not see it anywhere at all until last Sunday...it finally popped up on Bonz RIGHT AFTER I PURCHASED ANOTHER MAM


----------



## MAGJES

blackcat777 said:


> :busted
> 
> I sure will post a lot of pics!
> The fawn with regular siggy hardware (not the one with plated hardware) had been on my wishlist for over a year - I did not see it anywhere at all until last Sunday...it finally popped up on Bonz RIGHT AFTER I PURCHASED ANOTHER MAM



YAY!  Glad you snagged it.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## clbear

blackcat777 said:


> :busted
> 
> I sure will post a lot of pics!
> The fawn with regular siggy hardware (not the one with plated hardware) had been on my wishlist for over a year - I did not see it anywhere at all until last Sunday...it finally popped up on Bonz RIGHT AFTER I PURCHASED ANOTHER MAM



So glad you found what you were looking for! I'd love to see pics too.


----------



## blackcat777

MAGJES said:


> YAY!  Glad you snagged it.  It's gorgeous!



Thank you MAGJES 
I have never seen the fawn IRL - can not wait to touch it!




clbear said:


> So glad you found what you were looking for! I'd love to see pics too.



Thank you clbear, It scheduled to be delivered in next week - will post picks


----------



## MAGJES

blackcat777 said:


> Thank you MAGJES
> I have never seen the fawn IRL - can not wait to touch it!
> 
> 
> Totally worth the wait. This was my old bag and she is amazing!
> 
> :



Totall


----------



## TaraP

blackcat777 said:


> :busted
> 
> I sure will post a lot of pics!
> The fawn with regular siggy hardware (not the one with plated hardware) had been on my wishlist for over a year - I did not see it anywhere at all until last Sunday...it finally popped up on Bonz RIGHT AFTER I PURCHASED ANOTHER MAM



Yay for you! I can't wait to see pics of this beauty...


----------



## sandc

I have been totally beat up when it comes to others opinions on my bags lately.  I don't know if this kind of stuff happens to anyone else?

The first was last weekend I had my black ink MAC with me when I met a friend for coffee. She looked at it and said with surprise, '"Wow, you have a $10 Kmart bag?" She was surprised because she said she knows I like nicer bags & thought this was a cheapo apparently.  She felt bad and everything, but it still sucked. Then I was telling her that my SMIL actually told me she didn't like the feet on that same bag. To which my friend says, "that's the one thing I like about it". Really? 

I have had 2 friends recently tell me how much they hate LV (no knowing I had an LV Eva on the way).

I don't even want to talk about the latest two comments from irl people on my YSL.

What the heck people. I didn't ask, stop telling me you don't like my things!


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:


> I have been totally beat up when it comes to others opinions on my bags lately.  I don't know if this kind of stuff happens to anyone else?
> 
> The first was last weekend I had my black ink MAC with me when I met a friend for coffee. She looked at it and said with surprise, '"Wow, you have a $10 Kmart bag?" She was surprised because she said she knows I like nicer bags & thought this was a cheapo apparently.  She felt bad and everything, but it still sucked. Then I was telling her that my SMIL actually told me she didn't like the feet on that same bag. To which my friend says, "that's the one thing I like about it". Really?
> 
> I have had 2 friends recently tell me how much they hate LV (no knowing I had an LV Eva on the way).
> 
> I don't even want to talk about the latest two comments from irl people on my YSL.
> 
> What the heck people. I didn't ask, stop telling me you don't like my things!



I really wish people would keep their unsolicited opinions to themselves. A coworker told me my LP DMT looked like a 'sloppy sack'. Of course, I could do an hour-long monologue on the tacky sh*t she wears, but I bite my tongue. One man's trash..., etc., etc.


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> I really wish people would keep their unsolicited opinions to themselves. A coworker told me my LP DMT looked like a 'sloppy sack'. Of course, I could do an hour-long monologue on the tacky sh*t she wears, but I bite my tongue. One man's trash..., etc., etc.



A sloppy sack? Seriously?!  If I ask for an opinion, great tell me the truth because I asked. But if I don't ask, why say something like that?  I don't tell them how ugly I think some of their stuff is.  I rarely get compliments on my bags or clothes, while many friends, IL's, etc are always complimenting each other. I chalk it up to just having different taste, but sometimes it gets old. I swear if someone gushed about one of my bags I would make that person my best friend.   Do they know how much they cost? lol!


----------



## MAGJES

sandc said:


> a sloppy sack? Seriously?!  *if i ask for an opinion, great tell me the truth because i asked. But if i don't ask, why say something *like that?  I don't tell them how ugly i think some of their stuff is.  I rarely get compliments on my bags or clothes, while many friends, il's, etc are always complimenting each other. I chalk it up to just having different taste, but sometimes it gets old. I swear if someone gushed about one of my bags i would make that person my best friend.   Do they know how much they cost? Lol!



+1
I would never ever tell someone I didn't like their bag, hair, clothes, etc....
What is the point....ya know?
Makes you wonder why people do that.


----------



## laurenrr

sandc said:


> I have been totally beat up when it comes to others opinions on my bags lately.  I don't know if this kind of stuff happens to anyone else?
> 
> The first was last weekend I had my black ink MAC with me when I met a friend for coffee. She looked at it and said with surprise, '"Wow, you have a $10 Kmart bag?" She was surprised because she said she knows I like nicer bags & thought this was a cheapo apparently.  She felt bad and everything, but it still sucked. Then I was telling her that my SMIL actually told me she didn't like the feet on that same bag. To which my friend says, "that's the one thing I like about it". Really?
> 
> I have had 2 friends recently tell me how much they hate LV (no knowing I had an LV Eva on the way).
> 
> I don't even want to talk about the latest two comments from irl people on my YSL.
> 
> What the heck people. I didn't ask, stop telling me you don't like my things!



I don't understand why people do this. I would never comment negatively on soneones appearance be it clothes, weight, accesorries, hair whatever

Yet people often make these comments to me. Example : at work one day a coworker came up and said " ew you have madonna hands" ( meaning they look old and wrinkled. The same girl told me that because i mostly wear black it looks like i wear the same thing everyday. I have also had negative comments on bags, shoes etc.

I dont understand it. i guess some people get a weird pleasure out of putting others down. I personally feel happy if i am able to make someones day better.


----------



## blackcat777

MAGJES said:


> Totally worth the wait. *This was my old bag* and she is amazing!



Oh really?! wow I'm super excited now - it's great to know that the bag had been taken care of a wonderful tPFer. 5 more days.... 



TaraP said:


> Yay for you! I can't wait to see pics of this beauty...



Thank you Tara!


----------



## blackcat777

sandc said:


> I have been totally beat up when it comes to others opinions on my bags lately.  I don't know if this kind of stuff happens to anyone else?
> 
> The first was last weekend I had my black ink MAC with me when I met a friend for coffee. She looked at it and said with surprise, '"*Wow, you have a $10 Kmart bag?*" She was surprised because she said she knows I like nicer bags & thought this was a cheapo apparently.  She felt bad and everything, but it still sucked. Then I was telling her that my SMIL actually told me she didn't like the feet on that same bag. To which my friend says, "that's the one thing I like about it". Really?
> 
> I have had 2 friends recently tell me how much they hate LV (no knowing I had an LV Eva on the way).
> 
> I don't even want to talk about the latest two comments from irl people on my YSL.
> 
> What the heck people. I didn't ask, stop telling me you don't like my things!




Wow it is not only negative, sounds almost hurtful.
I am sorry to hear that happened to you...sometimes people say stuff like that but it often comes from their own unhappiness, unmet needs.... Don't let them ruin your feelings, just enjoy what you love


----------



## sandc

MAGJES said:


> +1
> I would never ever tell someone I didn't like their bag, hair, clothes, etc....
> What is the point....ya know?
> *Makes you wonder why people do that.*



Yes, I wonder why too.  No filter?  I'm all for being honest if you are asked, but being honest doesn't mean you should be hurtful. The random mouth running is really what makes me wonder.  Maybe it's as simple as trying to make themselves feel better by bringing others down?



laurenrr said:


> I don't understand why people do this. I would never comment negatively on soneones appearance be it clothes, weight, accesorries, hair whatever
> 
> Yet people often make these comments to me. Example : at work one day a coworker came up and said " *ew you have madonna hands*" ( meaning they look old and wrinkled. The same girl told me that because i mostly wear black it looks like i wear the same thing everyday. I have also had negative comments on bags, shoes etc.
> 
> I dont understand it. i guess some people get a weird pleasure out of putting others down. I personally feel happy if i am able to make someones day better.



  Madonna hands?  I wouldn't have even known what that meant. That is so rude!  She sounds like someone that needs to lift herself up by making others feel bad. Mean girl syndrome.



blackcat777 said:


> Wow it is not only negative, sounds almost hurtful.
> I am sorry to hear that happened to you...sometimes people say stuff like that but it often comes from their own unhappiness, unmet needs.... Don't let them ruin your feelings, just enjoy what you love



Thanks! I try to tell myself that. I get that not everyone likes the same things. I welcome the differences.  But it wasn't just saying that my MAC wasn't her style that killed me, it was putting it down and saying it looked cheap. Crazy talk!  I get that most people around where I live have never even heard of RM, but it seriously does not look like a $10 bag.


----------



## kaits33

any ladies on here can/know anyone who can authenticate a Chloe Paraty? I posted on the authenticate forum there but it doesn't seem as active in that section as other forums.


----------



## uadjit

kaits33 said:


> any ladies on here can/know anyone who can authenticate a Chloe Paraty? I posted on the authenticate forum there but it doesn't seem as active in that section as other forums.



Lescoy hurt her hand and is having trouble typing so it's taking longer than usual for her to respond to requests.


----------



## MAGJES

kaits33 said:


> any ladies on here can/know anyone who can authenticate a Chloe Paraty? I posted on the authenticate forum there but it doesn't seem as active in that section as other forums.



The last time I had a Chloe authenticated it was Little Rock that responded. That's been awhile though.


----------



## clbear

This is more of a vent, but, I'm so bummed I can't get a response from an ebayer. I've been looking for a bag like this at a good price for almost a year, but I sent some questions to her last Saturday and I haven't heard anything back. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251215429338?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

That, and I sold two pair of jeans on ebay on Sunday and have yet to recieve payment for either.  I've never sold anything - how long does it normally take for people to pay?  I've always paid right away.


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:


> Lescoy hurt her hand and is having trouble typing so it's taking longer than usual for her to respond to requests.



Oh no.  That's horrible her hand is hurt. When I was looking through the past posts I did see she was pretty much the only person to authenticate items. That's alot of work for one lady! Thanks for letting me know, as I'm just starting to branch to other non Bal and RM forums.


----------



## kaits33

MAGJES said:


> The last time I had a Chloe authenticated it was Little Rock that responded. That's been awhile though.



Thanks for responding MAGJES. I was just curious because I know alot of ladies on the RM forum are so knowledgeable about other brands. I'm supposed to be on a ban anyway!!  After seeing so many pics of the Paraty I am obsessed though!!


----------



## clbear

kaits33 said:


> Thanks for responding MAGJES. I was just curious because I know alot of ladies on the RM forum are so knowledgeable about other brands. I'm supposed to be on a ban anyway!!  After seeing so many pics of the Paraty I am obsessed though!!



It is hard not to be obsessed with that bag! I love it and pet it everytime I go to Saks


----------



## kaits33

clbear said:


> It is hard not to be obsessed with that bag! I love it and pet it everytime I go to Saks



HAHA, I know!! I am dying to get a Medium one in a Nutmeg type of color. It seems like the perfect bag that I would want for a long time. Soooooo....I'm going to start saving.  I'm going to go pet one this weekend.


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> HAHA, I know!! I am dying to get a Medium one in a Nutmeg type of color. It seems like the perfect bag that I would want for a long time. Soooooo....I'm going to start saving.  I'm going to go pet one this weekend.



The Paraty is an amazing bag.  It was my ultimate HG, and I was so lucky to have the financial planets align in my favor so that I was able to get one last year in Rock.  Chloe bags are great and have some of THE BEST neutral colors I have ever seen.  Good luck in our hunt!!


----------



## clbear

kaits33 said:


> HAHA, I know!! I am dying to get a Medium one in a Nutmeg type of color. It seems like the perfect bag that I would want for a long time. Soooooo....I'm going to start saving.  I'm going to go pet one this weekend.



Yes!  That is the one I pet, I love that color.  I've been trying to find a MAM in a similar color for almost a year.


----------



## kaits33

clbear said:


> This is more of a vent, but, I'm so bummed I can't get a response from an ebayer. I've been looking for a bag like this at a good price for almost a year, but I sent some questions to her last Saturday and I haven't heard anything back.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251215429338?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> That, and I sold two pair of jeans on ebay on Sunday and have yet to recieve payment for either.  I've never sold anything - how long does it normally take for people to pay?  I've always paid right away.



I would be leery if you sent a message on Saturday and never heard anything. 

As far as payment, what do the terms of your auction say? In mine the buyer has 48 hours to pay with paypal only, and to contact me if there are any issues paying in that time frame. I believe in Ebay's policy you have to only wait 4 days before filing a non paying bidder alert.  Is the person responding to you? I would send a message if you haven't already stating the terms of the auction and would like to complete the transaction but will file a non paying bidder alert if she doesn't respond or pay within that time frame.  This way, if you have to relist, filing the NPB alert will protect you from paying extra fees. Sorry if that was confusing--I'm typing this after a long day at work! Hopefully it will work out!


----------



## clbear

kaits33 said:


> I would be leery if you sent a message on Saturday and never heard anything.
> 
> As far as payment, what do the terms of your auction say? In mine the buyer has 48 hours to pay with paypal only, and to contact me if there are any issues paying in that time frame. I believe in Ebay's policy you have to only wait 4 days before filing a non paying bidder alert.  Is the person responding to you? I would send a message if you haven't already stating the terms of the auction and would like to complete the transaction but will file a non paying bidder alert if she doesn't respond or pay within that time frame.  This way, if you have to relist, filing the NPB alert will protect you from paying extra fees. Sorry if that was confusing--I'm typing this after a long day at work! Hopefully it will work out!



It was my first time selling something, so I didn't list terms in my auction (live and learn, ugh).  My items sold Sunday, I sent the invoice Monday, a message Tuesday about payment, and still haven't heard back from either buyer.  I guess I'll send another message today spelling out a time frame.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## kaits33

clbear said:


> It was my first time selling something, so I didn't list terms in my auction (live and learn, ugh).  My items sold Sunday, I sent the invoice Monday, a message Tuesday about payment, and still haven't heard back from either buyer.  I guess I'll send another message today spelling out a time frame.  Thanks for the response.



Awh I'm sorry, selling stuff can be kind of stressful sometimes! Yeah send them a message and see if they respond. If they don't by end of  tomorrow I'd file a NPB because they haven't responded to any of the invoices or messages. Let me know how it works out!!


----------



## jlo110

eehlers said:


> *New chat thread! Continued from here:*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/minkie-chat-thread-lets-chat-3-a-634982.html
> 
> 
> I'm giving myself a challenge. I've put on some extra pounds in the last 6 months or so and have had such a hard time sticking to the habits I know I need to in order to get them off.
> 
> Sooo...I'm tempting myself with a reward on the back-end. If I can get off the 30 pounds I'd like to lose, I can buy myself a goodie. What I'd really like is a nice, high-end wallet - something great quality that will last for years. Maybe something like a Ferragamo continental wallet. I'm already motivated for a morning run tomorrow!
> 
> Anyone tried a plan like this before to achieve a goal? Did it work?
> 
> I'll keep ya posted on my progress!


Yes, quite often unfortunately, but at least I get a great gift for myself. Good luck to you & happy shopping:smile1


----------



## laurenrr

So i just wanted to share that i received a bag i got on bonz from a lovely tpf'er you all probably know! A sunshine mam with siggy hardware. I am soooo happy and pleased with the bag- it could not be more perfect. It is such a good feeling to have. There have been sooo many ( more than i care to think about) times i have spent money on a bag, only to receive it and be underwhelmed. Maybe its a great bag on someone else but not for me, or the color or leather is not what i expected, etc. then the guilts kick in " i spent all this money and i dont even like/ wear it" etc. it is so nice to be completely thrilled with a transaction and purchase! Its one of those bags you just keep looking at, trying on, touching and turning to different angles! Just thought i'd share!


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> So i just wanted to share that i received a bag i got on bonz from a lovely tpf'er you all probably know! A sunshine mam with siggy hardware. I am soooo happy and pleased with the bag- it could not be more perfect. It is such a good feeling to have. There have been sooo many ( more than i care to think about) times i have spent money on a bag, only to receive it and be underwhelmed. Maybe its a great bag on someone else but not for me, or the color or leather is not what i expected, etc. then the guilts kick in " i spent all this money and i dont even like/ wear it" etc. it is so nice to be completely thrilled with a transaction and purchase! Its one of those bags you just keep looking at, trying on, touching and turning to different angles! Just thought i'd share!



Yay and congrats!! Did you post pics anywhere? I LOVE siggy hw, and sunshine is such a great color. I definitely checked that one out several times!  Let's see her!!


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Yay and congrats!! Did you post pics anywhere? I LOVE siggy hw, and sunshine is such a great color. I definitely checked that one out several times!  Let's see her!!



I will take pics tomorrow! I am glued to the SAG awards right now hoping to see the Breaking Bad cast


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> I will take pics tomorrow! I am glued to the SAG awards right now hoping to see the Breaking Bad cast



OH I totally forgot!! I LOVE Breaking Bad.


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> OH I totally forgot!! I LOVE Breaking Bad.



Same! I am obsessed with jesse pinkman!


----------



## Esquared72

laurenrr said:


> I will take pics tomorrow! I am glued to the SAG awards right now hoping to see the Breaking Bad cast



Lol...I'm torn...switching back and forth between red carpet and the Pro Bowl. My girly-girl and tomboy sides collide.


----------



## laurenrr

eehlers said:


> Lol...I'm torn...switching back and forth between red carpet and the Pro Bowl. My girly-girl and tomboy sides collide.



I'm sure there will be lots of dull parts of SAG so u can watch both


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> I'm sure there will be lots of dull parts of SAG so u can watch both



HAHA, me too. One night after watching 37847834 episodes on demand (I didn't start watching until last year) I had a dream he was my boyfriend.


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> HAHA, me too. One night after watching 37847834 episodes on demand (I didn't start watching until last year) I had a dream he was my boyfriend.



Omg i would love that dream! I just got into the show on netflix and raced thru seasons one to four


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> Omg i would love that dream! I just got into the show on netflix and raced thru seasons one to four



Hahha, that's what I did too! One night I stayed up til like 3am watching a bunch of episodes. Such a great show.


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Hahha, that's what I did too! One night I stayed up til like 3am watching a bunch of episodes. Such a great show.



Suggestions for any other good shows? 
Need something to watch while i wait for season 5!


----------



## MAGJES

kaits33 said:


> HAHA, me too. One night after watching 37847834 episodes on demand (I didn't start watching until last year) I had a dream he was my boyfriend.




I keep thinking about watching Breaking Bad.  My DH is a big fan and that's saying a lot because he rarely watches TV at all.  I'm obsessive so I know I will watch that many in one night too!  (I've got to finish Glee episodes first though - not sure why I didn't watch from the beginning like everyone else ). 



laurenrr said:


> Suggestions for any other good shows?
> Need something to watch while i wait for season 5!



I recently watched Ad Men. LOVE it! That one gets my vote if you're not already a fan.  So happy you love SUNSHINE !


----------



## kaits33

MAGJES said:


> I keep thinking about watching Breaking Bad.  My DH is a big fan and that's saying a lot because he rarely watches TV at all.  I'm obsessive so I know I will watch that many in one night too!  (I've got to finish Glee episodes first though - not sure why I didn't watch from the beginning like everyone else ).
> 
> 
> 
> I recently watched Ad Men. LOVE it! That one gets my vote if you're not already a fan.  So happy you love SUNSHINE !



I wasn't sure of what to make of Breaking Bad for the first couple of episodes...but then I kept watching and got super into it.  You should check it out MAGJES! 

I did the same thing with the show Lost. I didn't know what was happening half the time but I would get hooked and watch like 6 episodes in a row!


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> Suggestions for any other good shows?
> Need something to watch while i wait for season 5!



Have you ever watched the show The Good Wife? I like that one alot. And if you are looking for a completely no brainer but entertaining show, ABC family has a show called The Lying Game that I'm really into. (Don'd judge me!) I also like Don't Trust the B in Apt 23 but they are cancelling it.


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Have you ever watched the show The Good Wife? I like that one alot. And if you are looking for a completely no brainer but entertaining show, ABC family has a show called The Lying Game that I'm really into. (Don'd judge me!) I also like Don't Trust the B in Apt 23 but they are cancelling it.



I will add these to my list! Thanks for the suggestions. I have 3 young kids so netflix is saving my life!  I am not one to judge, i love(d) jersey shore, teen mom,  and just got into buckwild on mtv!! Oh cant forget, couples therapy!


----------



## laurenrr

MAGJES said:


> I keep thinking about watching Breaking Bad.  My DH is a big fan and that's saying a lot because he rarely watches TV at all.  I'm obsessive so I know I will watch that many in one night too!  (I've got to finish Glee episodes first though - not sure why I didn't watch from the beginning like everyone else ).
> 
> 
> 
> I recently watched Ad Men. LOVE it! That one gets my vote if you're not already a fan.  So happy you love SUNSHINE !




Adding "mad men" to list! Will check it out!  Sunshine is so gorgeous! Waiting for pink/ purple mam then ... Spring themed reveal!


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> I will add these to my list! Thanks for the suggestions. I have 3 young kids so netflix is saving my life!  I am not one to judge, i love(d) jersey shore, teen mom,  and just got into buckwild on mtv!! Oh cant forget, couples therapy!



Haha, I watch some of those too! I got my friend into the Lying Game and she really likes it. Sometimes you just need some mindless TV.  I believe the Lying Game is on Netflix!


----------



## uadjit

Have you guys all seen -Sherlock-? It's actually a miniseries, I guess. I'm kinda bummed though because I heard that the next season (3) might not air until next year. :~\


----------



## Esquared72

Yay! Now I have lots of options for my next Netflix-athon. I have heard great things about Breaking Bad, so I'll be sure to add it to my queue. 

Not sure how y'all feel about zombies (now THAT'S an odd phrase to say...LOL), but my DH is hooked on The Walking Dead.


----------



## laurenrr

eehlers said:


> Yay! Now I have lots of options for my next Netflix-athon. I have heard great things about Breaking Bad, so I'll be sure to add it to my queue.
> 
> Not sure how y'all feel about zombies (now THAT'S an odd phrase to say...LOL), but my DH is hooked on The Walking Dead.



I've got it  on my list, as well as american horror story, but scared i will be petrified when i am up with the baby!


----------



## uadjit

laurenrr said:
			
		

> I've got it  on my list, as well as american horror story, but scared i will be petrified when i am up with the baby!



I want to see that, too, I haven't seen this season of walking dead bc I definitely can't watch either of those around the 4 year old!


----------



## blackcat777

Did anyone said the Walking Dead?? I love that show


----------



## baileyduke

blackcat777 said:


> Did anyone said the Walking Dead?? I love that show



Me too, it's an awesome show, can't wait for it to start again!


----------



## laurenrr

blackcat777 said:


> Did anyone said the Walking Dead?? I love that show



On my list! Lucky i am on mat leave so will have time to catch up on all these!


----------



## kenzibray

I need some new shows since Gossip Girl and Private Practice are over. I usually watch Grey's, Pretty Little Liars, Revenge, and the Vampire Diaries. 

I watched the first few episodes of Mad Men on Netflix awhile back but then I got side tracked and got behind. I've been wanting to watch the Walking Dead too. One of these weekends I will sit down and pick a new show and just fly through it. 

My fiance and I have also been watching a lot of Animal Planet & Nat Geo Wild. We just got a new puppy so lots of Dog Whisperer re-runs. The Incredible Dr. Pol is pretty interesting as well as Gator Boys.


----------



## kaits33

kenzibray said:


> I need some new shows since Gossip Girl and Private Practice are over. I usually watch Grey's, Pretty Little Liars, Revenge, and the Vampire Diaries.
> 
> I watched the first few episodes of Mad Men on Netflix awhile back but then I got side tracked and got behind. I've been wanting to watch the Walking Dead too. One of these weekends I will sit down and pick a new show and just fly through it.
> 
> My fiance and I have also been watching a lot of Animal Planet & Nat Geo Wild. We just got a new puppy so lots of Dog Whisperer re-runs. The Incredible Dr. Pol is pretty interesting as well as Gator Boys.




If you like Pretty Little Liars, you should watch the Lying Game..it's on right after! I am going to start warching PLL on Netflux. I heard Walking Dead is good, thinking about checking that one out!


----------



## blackcat777

laurenrr said:


> On my list! Lucky *i am on mat leave* so will have time to catch up on all these!



Oooo congrats! 
I can't wait to catch up on season 3 too.... I have ditched the cable little while ago and waiting for it to be up on Netflix.


----------



## kenzibray

kaits33 said:


> If you like Pretty Little Liars, you should watch the Lying Game..it's on right after! I am going to start warching PLL on Netflux. I heard Walking Dead is good, thinking about checking that one out!



I've kind of caught parts of it but I'd want to start from the beginning. PLL is kind of my guilty pleasure show. Haha. I never thought I'd like it but started watching it on Netflix one day out of boredom, and I was hooked.


----------



## laurenrr

I just started watching The Following with kevin bacon. It just started- there are only 2 episodes. It is super good if you like creepy/scary!  Warning there are some graphic crime scenes


----------



## Fashion1

laurenrr said:


> I just started watching The Following with kevin bacon. It just started- there are only 2 episodes. It is super good if you like creepy/scary!  Warning there are some graphic crime scenes



I did too! It's pretty good.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I still love big bang theory, makes me laugh.  And I totally love Downton Abbey


----------



## thedseer

^yay for downton abbey! i've only watched season 1. need to catch up because people keep spoiling things on facebook 

i walked into our living room last night, and DF had started watching season 1, episode 1, so now i'll have someone to watch it with


----------



## laurenrr

Whoever got the stonewash black elisha on bonz... I am jealous


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> whoever got the stonewash black elisha on bonz... I am jealous



+1


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

thedseer said:


> ^yay for downton abbey! i've only watched season 1. need to catch up because people keep spoiling things on facebook
> 
> i walked into our living room last night, and DF had started watching season 1, episode 1, so now i'll have someone to watch it with



DH just bought me season 3 and so I am starting to watch ahead of pbs's schedule.  It's hard having shows on facebook, people do tend to post spoilers.


----------



## kaits33

I was unpacking from a move and my pup struck a pose next to some of my RM's


----------



## uadjit

kaits33 said:


> I was unpacking from a move and my pup struck a pose next to some of my RM's



Cute!


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> I was unpacking from a move and my pup struck a pose next to some of my RM's



Soooo cuuuuute! What bag is that on top of your storage bin?


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> Soooo cuuuuute! What bag is that on top of your storage bin?



Thanks!  it's mbmj regular sized Aidan in dirty martini. It is such a versatile bag and the leather could take a beating. I love it!


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:


> Cute!



Thanks! He's kinda making a doofy face but he's really cute.


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Thanks!  it's mbmj regular sized Aidan in dirty martini. It is such a versatile bag and the leather could take a beating. I love it!


How dare u make me consider another brand of bag


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> How dare u make me consider another brand of bag



Hahha I know! Sorry!!


----------



## kaits33

Question....given the option of buying a Chloe Paraty (medium) or Givenchy Nightingale (also medium) in a taupe/caramel/almond color which would you get? 

I want something versatile that isn't too delicate.


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> Question....given the option of buying a Chloe Paraty (medium) or Givenchy Nightingale (also medium) in a taupe/caramel/almond color which would you get?
> 
> I want something versatile that isn't too delicate.



Well, as one who owns and ADORES the Paraty, I am admittedly biased, but...Paraty, Paraty, Paraty!!!

Chloe does amazing browns and the leather is pebbled and a lot more hearty than I thought it would be. Work well dressed up or with jeans and a tee. Comfy shoulder strap when needed...I could just keep going...

I was actually torn between the Nightingale and Paraty, too, so I understand the tough choice! I ultimately felt the 'gale was more casual while Paraty could do both casual and dressy. I think Nightingale looks best in dark colors...black, gray, navy, purple, so I'd do Paraty in brown and Nightingale later in a dark, cool shade.

Welp, I babbled on more than I intended...LOL...hope it was helpful!


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Well, as one who owns and ADORES the Paraty, I am admittedly biased, but...Paraty, Paraty, Paraty!!!
> 
> Chloe does amazing browns and the leather is pebbled and a lot more hearty than I thought it would be. Work well dressed up or with jeans and a tee. Comfy shoulder strap when needed...I could just keep going...
> 
> I was actually torn between the Nightingale and Paraty, too, so I understand the tough choice! I ultimately felt the 'gale was more casual while Paraty could do both casual and dressy. I think Nightingale looks best in dark colors...black, gray, navy, purple, so I'd do Paraty in brown and Nightingale later in a dark, cool shade.
> 
> Welp, I babbled on more than I intended...LOL...hope it was helpful!



I love your answer eehlers!!  I randomly got into the Givenchy forum one night and since then 
I've been stalking mod pics of the two. I have a pretty small frame so it seems I will be able to carry the Paraty on my shoulder by the shorter double straps...a definite plus. The Nightingale seems to be a handheld/long shoulder strap only bag. 

I agree, I think I am more drawn to 'gales in black and other dark colors. And yes, Chloe neutrals are just so so beautiful. I just can't find any in wood/nut/caramel shades right now. I guess I will just have to be patient! 

Thanks so much for all of your help.


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> I love your answer eehlers!!  I randomly got into the Givenchy forum one night and since then
> I've been stalking mod pics of the two. I have a pretty small frame so it seems I will be able to carry the Paraty on my shoulder by the shorter double straps...a definite plus. The Nightingale seems to be a handheld/long shoulder strap only bag.
> 
> I agree, I think I am more drawn to 'gales in black and other dark colors. And yes, Chloe neutrals are just so so beautiful. I just can't find any in wood/nut/caramel shades right now. I guess I will just have to be patient!
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your help.



Good luck with your choice!! They're both gorgeous bags, so I can't wait to live vicariously through your reveal (darn ban!!).


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Good luck with your choice!! They're both gorgeous bags, so I can't wait to live vicariously through your reveal (darn ban!!).



Thanks...I have been bad and just ordered myself a new pretty little addition!!  I searched tpf for reveals and pics of ones just like her and kinda fell in love. Plus, the price was right,  the color seems gorgeous..plus she's new....so I couldn't resist. 

AND NOW, I AM SO SO BANNED! Saving up for my first place to OWN!  Will reveal when she gets here! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> Thanks...I have been bad and just ordered myself a new pretty little addition!!  I searched tpf for reveals and pics of ones just like her and kinda fell in love. Plus, the price was right,  the color seems gorgeous..plus she's new....so I couldn't resist.
> 
> AND NOW, I AM SO SO BANNED! Saving up for my first place to OWN!  Will reveal when she gets here! Thanks for your help!



Ooh...can't wait to see!! And good luck with saving for buying your first place! Very exciting!!


----------



## laurenrr

HAPPY VDAY TO ALL THE LAYDAAAAAAAAAAYS!!


----------



## kaits33

Yes happy Vday ladies!!  Anyone have any good plans?


----------



## laurenrr

I have a hot date with Pretty Little Liars. Started the series today and i am hooked!


----------



## Esquared72

My DH is on business travel this week, so my Valentine's Day festivities included treating myself to a rare trip to McDonald's and lots and lots of Family Guy.


----------



## laurenrr

eehlers said:


> My DH is on business travel this week, so my Valentine's Day festivities included treating myself to a rare trip to McDonald's and lots and lots of Family Guy.


I love both!


----------



## uadjit

Happy Valentine's Day, all! Going out for sukiyaki right now. :9

Update:


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> I have a hot date with Pretty Little Liars. Started the series today and i am hooked!



Glad to hear....I am going to get started on Pretty Little Liars ASAP! I had a date with DVR'ed shows and some dark chocolate.


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, all! Going out for sukiyaki right now. :9
> 
> Update:
> 
> View attachment 2065870



Ooh yum! Hope you had a great evening!


----------



## blackcat777

uadjit said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, all! Going out for sukiyaki right now. :9
> 
> Update:
> 
> View attachment 2065870




Tomorrow's dinner at my place will be this!


----------



## uadjit

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Tomorrow's dinner at my place will be this!



Yummy!

@kaits - thanks! I hope you had fun, too.


----------



## kaits33

Don't judge me, but I started watching Pretty Little Liars and I am addicted!!


----------



## kenzibray

kaits33 said:


> Don't judge me, but I started watching Pretty Little Liars and I am addicted!!



That's how it starts. Last summer I couldn't find anything on Netflix and started. Now I'm hooked.


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Don't judge me, but I started watching Pretty Little Liars and I am addicted!!


Right?! I just started and raced thru first 22 episodes in four days ( hands over face)


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> Right?! I just started and raced thru first 22 episodes in four days ( hands over face)



Hahaha I started this week and on episode 18 now! How is it so addicting?! Did you start season 2?


----------



## kaits33

kenzibray said:


> That's how it starts. Last summer I couldn't find anything on Netflix and started. Now I'm hooked.



Hahha, I am so hooked! Are you caught up to the current season?


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Hahaha I started this week and on episode 18 now! How is it so addicting?! Did you start season 2?


Yep episode 4


----------



## kenzibray

kaits33 said:


> Hahha, I am so hooked! Are you caught up to the current season?



Yes. I watched them non stop. I started right before my vacation last year and watched them almost the entire 12 hour car ride. Haha. Even my fiancé watched/listened because he said it helped pass the time.


----------



## lovechanel920

There's no ID thread so I thought I'd post it here. This bag is really cute. I think I saw it on her website in December. Anyone know the name?
http://www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Nicky+Hilton+TRESemme+Rebecca+Minkoff+Front+7juy5EqAHS-l.jpg


----------



## uadjit

lovechanel920 said:


> There's no ID thread so I thought I'd post it here. This bag is really cute. I think I saw it on her website in December. Anyone know the name?
> http://www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Nicky+Hilton+TRESemme+Rebecca+Minkoff+Front+7juy5EqAHS-l.jpg



I think it's Allie, I think (can't remember if there was a smaller version with a different name). It's one of her collection bags. I saw some on sale from Saks Fashionfix a week or so ago.


----------



## bgyoshi

Saw this on a blog and love the bag! Anyone know the name of this one? Thanks!


----------



## kaits33

kenzibray said:


> Yes. I watched them non stop. I started right before my vacation last year and watched them almost the entire 12 hour car ride. Haha. Even my fiancé watched/listened because he said it helped pass the time.



I'm on season two now! I'm really disappointed there is nowhere to watch season 3--ABCFam only has a couple episodes on their website! Am I going to have to wait on Netflix?


----------



## uadjit

bgyoshi said:


> Saw this on a blog and love the bag! Anyone know the name of this one? Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081523



That's the Flirty.


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> I'm on season two now! I'm really disappointed there is nowhere to watch season 3--ABCFam only has a couple episodes on their website! Am I going to have to wait on Netflix?



I thought of you ladies when I got the current issue of Entertainment Weekly...Pretty Little Liars is on the cover!


----------



## Esquared72

Ugh. Airport at 5:30am. No bueno. Great people watching, though.


----------



## laurenrr

Only 5 episodes left of season 2 Pretty Little Liars left on netflix. What will i doooooo? First breaking bad, now this. Every show i fall in love with wants to ' take a break'. Sniff. Clearly i love them more than they love me :shame:


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> Only 5 episodes left of season 2 Pretty Little Liars left on netflix. What will i doooooo? First breaking bad, now this. Every show i fall in love with wants to ' take a break'. Sniff. Clearly i love them more than they love me :shame:



Hahahah I know, I finished season 2 and am having withdrawal from Pretty little liars..debating on paying the $49.99 to buy the season pass on iTunes! I love Breaking Bad too!


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Hahahah I know, I finished season 2 and am having withdrawal from Pretty little liars..debating on paying the $49.99 to buy the season pass on iTunes! I love Breaking Bad too!


Wait... What is a season pass? Sounds like something i might need?!


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> Wait... What is a season pass? Sounds like something i might need?!



Hahaha yes, for 49 bucks on iTunes you can watch all of season 3 and the new episodes will automatically be available for you to watch as they are aired!  if you go to ITunes Store and search for PLL, you can click season 3, buy either individual episodes for $2.99 or get them all for $49.


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Hahaha yes, for 49 bucks on iTunes you can watch all of season 3 and the new episodes will automatically be available for you to watch as they are aired!  if you go to ITunes Store and search for PLL, you can click season 3, buy either individual episodes for $2.99 or get them all for $49.


Gah!!! You can also get breaking bad season 5!! Thank you soooo much


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> Gah!!! You can also get breaking bad season 5!! Thank you soooo much



My pleasure!! I think I'm going to give in and pay for PLL. I am all caught up in Breaking Bad.


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> My pleasure!! I think I'm going to give in and pay for PLL. I am all caught up in Breaking Bad.



I bought PLL! I am on season 3, episode 8.  I didnt get BB yet though


----------



## laurenrr

I cant believe how quiet it is around here lately!


----------



## uadjit

laurenrr said:


> I cant believe how quiet it is around here lately!



The app isn't working and that's what most of use to check TPF, I think. I'm only online because I'm sick and stuck at home.


----------



## laurenrr

uadjit said:


> The app isn't working and that's what most of use to check TPF, I think. I'm only online because I'm sick and stuck at home.



Ah ok thx! I removed the app since i was always having problems with it. Hope you are better soon!


----------



## uadjit

laurenrr said:


> Ah ok thx! I removed the app since i was always having problems with it. Hope you are better soon!



Yeah, it always seems to be having issues. Doesn't it?

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## kaits33

Yeah the app has been down for a long time. Wonder if they plan on fixing it anytime soon. 

On a totally random note, anyone have any input on a brand/style of heels that are comfy but not frumpy? I have heels, but they are not comfortable at all. I have a hard time finding shoes--I have small, narrow feet and alot of heels slide off in the back.

I'm looking for a nude and black pump. 3-4ish inches.  These are for a night out, not for work.


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:


> Yeah, it always seems to be having issues. Doesn't it?
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.



Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Yeah the app has been down for a long time. Wonder if they plan on fixing it anytime soon.
> 
> On a totally random note, anyone have any input on a brand/style of heels that are comfy but not frumpy? I have heels, but they are not comfortable at all. I have a hard time finding shoes--I have small, narrow feet and alot of heels slide off in the back.
> 
> I'm looking for a nude and black pump. 3-4ish inches.  These are for a night out, not for work.


I have a few pairs of miss sixty heels that are really comfy. You wouldnt believe it to look at them but its true.


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> Yeah the app has been down for a long time. Wonder if they plan on fixing it anytime soon.
> 
> On a totally random note, anyone have any input on a brand/style of heels that are comfy but not frumpy? I have heels, but they are not comfortable at all. I have a hard time finding shoes--I have small, narrow feet and alot of heels slide off in the back.
> 
> I'm looking for a nude and black pump. 3-4ish inches.  These are for a night out, not for work.



I'm a big fan of Franco Sarto shoes.  I usually wear flats, but I can wear Franco Sarto heels all day long!


----------



## gloryanh

kaits33 said:


> Yeah the app has been down for a long time. Wonder if they plan on fixing it anytime soon.
> 
> On a totally random note, anyone have any input on a brand/style of heels that are comfy but not frumpy? I have heels, but they are not comfortable at all. I have a hard time finding shoes--I have small, narrow feet and alot of heels slide off in the back.
> 
> I'm looking for a nude and black pump. 3-4ish inches.  These are for a night out, not for work.



Try Ann Taylor Perfects, they're really comfy and well made, but not too pricey. The slim heel isn't frumpy, either.
http://www.anntaylor.com/ann/cat/AT...8;jsessionid=30AE14AD0B0ADB43E5E641ED38159900

On an unrelated note, the ads on the sidebar are huge! I hope this format isn't permanent...


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Yeah the app has been down for a long time. Wonder if they plan on fixing it anytime soon.
> 
> On a totally random note, anyone have any input on a brand/style of heels that are comfy but not frumpy? I have heels, but they are not comfortable at all. I have a hard time finding shoes--I have small, narrow feet and alot of heels slide off in the back.
> 
> I'm looking for a nude and black pump. 3-4ish inches.  These are for a night out, not for work.


Vic and mimosa also super comfy- just went thru my shoe shelves!


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> Vic and mimosa also super comfy- just went thru my shoe shelves!





gloryanh said:


> Try Ann Taylor Perfects, they're really comfy and well made, but not too pricey. The slim heel isn't frumpy, either.
> http://www.anntaylor.com/ann/cat/AT...8;jsessionid=30AE14AD0B0ADB43E5E641ED38159900
> 
> On an unrelated note, the ads on the sidebar are huge! I hope this format isn't permanent...





eehlers said:


> I'm a big fan of Franco Sarto shoes.  I usually wear flats, but I can wear Franco Sarto heels all day long!



Thanks for the advice ladies! Going to go check them out now. 
And yes the ads are ginormous! My little text box is so small now!


----------



## blackcat777

uadjit said:


> The app isn't working and that's what most of use to check TPF, I think. I'm only online because I'm sick and stuck at home.



yeah me too, I couldn't be on tPF for almost a week - hope they fix it asap...
I hope you will get better soon uadjit!


----------



## uadjit

blackcat777 said:


> yeah me too, I couldn't be on tPF for almost a week - hope they fix it asap...
> I hope you will get better soon uadjit!


 Thank you! The kid an I are mostly over it now but my husband is still really sick. If he doesn't improve a lot in the next couple of days I'm going to have to make him go to the doc.


----------



## AJ1025

OK, I have been on an EPIC bag ban the past six months or so and have been steering clear of TPF as much as possible to help me resist temptation, but just have say that I just made my first RM purchase in a long time and I am so excited it's headed my way!    I've now broken my ban TWICE in three days (I also have a second Phillip Lim Pashli satchel headed my way!), so it's time for me to go back on lockdown .  Hope all my fellow Minkette's are well and happy these days!


----------



## laurenrr

AJ1025 said:


> OK, I have been on an EPIC bag ban the past six months or so and have been steering clear of TPF as much as possible to help me resist temptation, but just have say that I just made my first RM purchase in a long time and I am so excited it's headed my way!    I've now broken my ban TWICE in three days (I also have a second Phillip Lim Pashli satchel headed my way!), so it's time for me to go back on lockdown .  Hope all my fellow Minkette's are well and happy these days!


Hi AJ!! i am curious which RM bag you broke your ban for!


----------



## laurenrr

Not sure exactly sure where to post this, so ill just mention it here- has anyone looked at the emerald mab mini with os leopard lining on bonz? I inquired about the handles as there is no mention of them in the listing- they look bent or tubing detached to me. Anyone else think this?  Ive sent seller 2 emails  asking about condition of handles with no response even though ive seen that she/he is online. Would you take this as a bad sign? They have good feedback...


----------



## Fashion1

laurenrr said:


> Not sure exactly sure where to post this, so ill just mention it here- has anyone looked at the emerald mab mini with os leopard lining on bonz? I inquired about the handles as there is no mention of them in the listing- they look bent or tubing detached to me. Anyone else think this?  Ive sent seller 2 emails  asking about condition of handles with no response even though ive seen that she/he is online. Would you take this as a bad sign? They have good feedback...


 
Lauren, they do look bent and broken at base to me too. Strange that they aren't responding to you.  A lot of times I see no mention of the handles even though the pics clearly show the problem and I wonder if they think it's supposed to be that way or what?


----------



## laurenrr

Fashion1 said:


> Lauren, they do look bent and broken at base to me too. Strange that they aren't responding to you.  A lot of times I see no mention of the handles even though the pics clearly show the problem and I wonder if they think it's supposed to be that way or what?



Thx for your opinion. I too have noticed many people overlook the handles, but in these photos especially, the bends look so awkward. I thought there would be some indication in the listing. Ah well .


----------



## uadjit

laurenrr said:


> Not sure exactly sure where to post this, so ill just mention it here- has anyone looked at the emerald mab mini with os leopard lining on bonz? I inquired about the handles as there is no mention of them in the listing- they look bent or tubing detached to me. Anyone else think this?  Ive sent seller 2 emails  asking about condition of handles with no response even though ive seen that she/he is online. Would you take this as a bad sign? They have good feedback...


 Those handles are definitely very floppy. I couldn't imagine a bag from that generation making it to the present without the handles getting floppy. You can have them repaired (have the tubing replaced) at a repair shop but at the price they're selling the MAM _I _wouldn't bother.


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> Not sure exactly sure where to post this, so ill just mention it here- has anyone looked at the emerald mab mini with os leopard lining on bonz? I inquired about the handles as there is no mention of them in the listing- they look bent or tubing detached to me. Anyone else think this?  Ive sent seller 2 emails  asking about condition of handles with no response even though ive seen that she/he is online. Would you take this as a bad sign? They have good feedback...



Wow, those handles look completely floppy/bent. Definitely would steer clear unless you want to totally rehab them. They look really worn out.


----------



## kaits33

AJ1025 said:


> OK, I have been on an EPIC bag ban the past six months or so and have been steering clear of TPF as much as possible to help me resist temptation, but just have say that I just made my first RM purchase in a long time and I am so excited it's headed my way!    I've now broken my ban TWICE in three days (I also have a second Phillip Lim Pashli satchel headed my way!), so it's time for me to go back on lockdown .  Hope all my fellow Minkette's are well and happy these days!



Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## laurenrr

uadjit said:


> Those handles are definitely very floppy. I couldn't imagine a bag from that generation making it to the present without the handles getting floppy. You can have them repaired (have the tubing replaced) at a repair shop but at the price they're selling the MAM _I _wouldn't bother.



Thank you i agree. I thought it might be me being overly cautious about the condition due to the bags age.  I think i can actually see the detached tubing!


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Wow, those handles look completely floppy/bent. Definitely would steer clear unless you want to totally rehab them. They look really worn out.


Thanks for your input.  I feel like for a bag needing repair, i am not willing to pay that price! Also trying not to prejudge seller but they dont seem to want to address the handle issue by responding to my messages.


----------



## blackcat777

laurenrr said:


> Thanks for your input.  I feel like for a bag needing repair, i am not willing to pay that price! Also trying not to prejudge seller but they dont seem to want to address the handle issue by responding to my messages.



Yeah - that handles are obviously very worn. I remember that the same seller was listing the same bag on ebay as in "*New without tag*" condition, then they listed it on Bonz as "used" since no one fell for it...
I personally will stay away from that seller.


----------



## laurenrr

blackcat777 said:


> Yeah - that handles are obviously very worn. I remember that the same seller was listing the same bag on ebay as in "*New without tag*" condition, then they listed it on Bonz as "used" since no one fell for it...
> I personally will stay away from that seller.



Me too! Thanks!


----------



## rael

I would like to wish laurenrr a very Happy Birthday!!  Hope your day is extra special!  xo


----------



## laurenrr

rael said:


> I would like to wish laurenrr a very Happy Birthday!!  Hope your day is extra special!  xo


Thank you, mother


----------



## ann.nguyen

Hello fellow RM addicts  Just joined the forum a few days ago!


----------



## Cocolo

laurenrr said:


> Thank you, mother[/QUOTE
> 
> Happy belated birthday lauren.  Hope your day was great, with lots of love, presents and cake!


----------



## laurenrr

Cocolo said:


> laurenrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, mother[/QUOTE
> 
> Happy belated birthday lauren.  Hope your day was great, with lots of love, presents and cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! We had a blizzard which was bs, but besides that it was a great bday
Click to expand...


----------



## laurenrr

ann.nguyen said:


> Hello fellow RM addicts  Just joined the forum a few days ago!


Welcome


----------



## kenzibray

Hey Minkettes: 

We only need *two* more for our "Minkettes  tPF" Kerry Pouch Special Order and then it goes into production!! 

You know you want to join!!!


----------



## Cocolo

ann.nguyen said:


> Hello fellow RM addicts  Just joined the forum a few days ago!



Hi Ann nice to meet you.  Sit down and tell us all about [del]your bags[/del] yourself.


----------



## ann.nguyen

laurenrr said:


> Welcome



Thanks!



Cocolo said:


> Hi Ann nice to meet you.  Sit down and tell us all about [del]your bags[/del] yourself.



Haha! Like yourself, I live in New York (Brooklyn). I'm graduating from Hunter College this May!!! And I'm much too obsessed with RM (is that even a thing?).. my bf says I'm crazy, but I think it's a good kind of crazy!


----------



## Belleetbonne

Hello Minkettes!

Newbie here - I just wanted to ask where is the appropriate place to start a thread on my Devote dyeing project? I've been stalking dye projects here for a while and finally took the challenge and bought a bag on the 'bay as a project and just finished!  

I just don't know where I should start the thread - under reference? I know everyone else's dye projects totally helped me with mine!

Belle


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Here is a thread that you can post pictures of your purse.

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ring-your-tlc-needin-rm-bags-pics-395029.html


----------



## catx

Hey girls, I am new to the whole RM addiction problem and I have a question - I just acquired my first MAC and would like to treat myself with another one of course.. but is there something like an interval when new handbags are introduced? Are there any special collections? Any of you have an idea if there is some new collection to come (especially new colors or new finishes to the MAC and mini MAC family? Thanks a lot!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ann.nguyen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Like yourself, I live in New York (Brooklyn). I'm graduating from Hunter College this May!!! And I'm much too obsessed with RM (is that even a thing?).. my bf says I'm crazy, but I think it's a good kind of crazy!


 
Your hairstyle looks beautiful in your avatar.


----------



## kenzibray

catx said:


> Hey girls, I am new to the whole RM addiction problem and I have a question - I just acquired my first MAC and would like to treat myself with another one of course.. but is there something like an interval when new handbags are introduced? Are there any special collections? Any of you have an idea if there is some new collection to come (especially new colors or new finishes to the MAC and mini MAC family? Thanks a lot!



Don't quote me on it but I believe its seasonal when her new colors are introduced. Some are introduced only to certain sites or are released there first. Sometimes there will be a special collection or web exclusives (ex. Made in NYC). Welcome to the addiction. Really you just learn the sites and scour them (And of course the forum too!) Haha. 

But personally, I hunt mine down pre-loved on Bonanza or eBay. There's something to be said about the older styles. The hardware & leathers just can't compare to the newer ones. I do have some new ones too but I do prefer the older ones.


----------



## kenzibray

Is it just me or is the RM forum pretty much dead? :tumbleweed:


----------



## SweetDaisy05

kenzibray said:


> Is it just me or is the RM forum pretty much dead? :tumbleweed:


 

Yes, this sub-forum seems dead compared to the Coach sub-forum.  On a good note, I&#8217;m here.  I am trying to build a collection right now of Rebecca Minkoff's purses.  I was stuck on Coach purses in the past, and I missed some lovely OS purses.  I still love Coach, but I need more Rebecca Minkoff's purses.


----------



## kenzibray

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yes, this sub-forum seems dead compared to the Coach sub-forum.  On a good note, Im here.  I am trying to build a collection right now of Rebecca Minkoff's purses.  I was stuck on Coach purses in the past, and I missed some lovely OS purses.  I still love Coach, but I need more Rebecca Minkoff's purses.



I've been spending a lot of my time over in LV. Granted LV and Coach are more popular established brands. 

I wonder how much of it is due to the app being down and how much of it is due to a lot of Minkettes feeling like they've been burned by poor CS lately? 

My RM collection exploded last fall that I'm actually trying to downsize a bit to save up for a LV Speedy B. 

I love the OS bags. I try to find those pre-owned before buying straight off the website. Plus you can usually get a bit of a deal


----------



## ann.nguyen

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Your hairstyle looks beautiful in your avatar.



Thanks 



kenzibray said:


> Don't quote me on it but I believe its seasonal when her new colors are introduced. Some are introduced only to certain sites or are released there first. Sometimes there will be a special collection or web exclusives (ex. Made in NYC). Welcome to the addiction. Really you just learn the sites and scour them (And of course the forum too!) Haha.
> 
> *But personally, I hunt mine down pre-loved on Bonanza or eBay. There's something to be said about the older styles. The hardware & leathers just can't compare to the newer ones. I do have some new ones too but I do prefer the older ones.*



I'm the exact same way. I have RM as a saved search on my eBay account, so I check to see if there's anything good on almost a daily basis!


----------



## ann.nguyen

*kenzibray*, that Dalmatian is gorgeous!!!  My SO and I were thinking about getting a Dalmatian this spring, but we've decided to put a hold on that for now so that we can travel.


----------



## kenzibray

ann.nguyen said:


> *kenzibray*, that Dalmatian is gorgeous!!!  My SO and I were thinking about getting a Dalmatian this spring, but we've decided to put a hold on that for now so that we can travel.



Thank You ! She's a handful but we love her to death! If you ever do decide to let me know and I highly recommend the breeder we got ours from. We live in Indiana and drove to North Carolina to get her and it was totally worth it. We couldn't ask for a better experience. She's super invested in her dogs and stays in touch with all of the families. Puts you in touch with other owners so it's really like one big extended family. 

I actually think she's getting ready to breed her other female soon. Or at least she was trying to. 



But I also have it saved on eBay and Bonanza for RM. I've found most of my deals on Bonanza and bought from fellow tPF'ers. If you have an iPhone (or iPad) I recommend Poshmark. I've seen some pretty good deals on there as well.


----------



## Fashion1926

eehlers said:


> *New chat thread! Continued from here:*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/minkie-chat-thread-lets-chat-3-a-634982.html
> 
> 
> I'm giving myself a challenge. I've put on some extra pounds in the last 6 months or so and have had such a hard time sticking to the habits I know I need to in order to get them off.
> 
> Sooo...I'm tempting myself with a reward on the back-end. If I can get off the 30 pounds I'd like to lose, I can buy myself a goodie. What I'd really like is a nice, high-end wallet - something great quality that will last for years. Maybe something like a Ferragamo continental wallet. I'm already motivated for a morning run tomorrow!
> 
> Anyone tried a plan like this before to achieve a goal? Did it work?
> 
> I'll keep ya posted on my progress!


Me and you are in the same boat !! I'm trying to do the same thing !!! keep it up girl!!!


----------



## catx

kenzibray said:


> Don't quote me on it but I believe its seasonal when her new colors are introduced. Some are introduced only to certain sites or are released there first. Sometimes there will be a special collection or web exclusives (ex. Made in NYC). Welcome to the addiction. Really you just learn the sites and scour them (And of course the forum too!) Haha.
> 
> But personally, I hunt mine down pre-loved on Bonanza or eBay. There's something to be said about the older styles. The hardware & leathers just can't compare to the newer ones. I do have some new ones too but I do prefer the older ones.


Thanks a lot for the info.. Yep, I am scouring all the webpages daily too now.. Its kind of my new sport!))


----------



## catx

Any possibility of some Easter sale going on at RM? Has this occured in the past years? Thanks!


----------



## Belleetbonne

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Here is a thread that you can post pictures of your purse.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ring-your-tlc-needin-rm-bags-pics-395029.html


Thanks SweetDaisy05!


----------



## kaits33

Yay the iPhone app is fixed!!


----------



## uadjit

kaits33 said:


> Yay the iPhone app is fixed!!


 Thanks for the heads up, kaits. I'll go re-install it.


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:


> Thanks for the heads up, kaits. I'll go re-install it.



It is so much better! Alot more user friendly! I think you'll like it.


----------



## ann.nguyen

kenzibray said:


> Thank You ! She's a handful but we love her to death! If you ever do decide to let me know and I highly recommend the breeder we got ours from. We live in Indiana and drove to North Carolina to get her and it was totally worth it. We couldn't ask for a better experience. She's super invested in her dogs and stays in touch with all of the families. Puts you in touch with other owners so it's really like one big extended family.
> 
> I actually think she's getting ready to breed her other female soon. Or at least she was trying to.
> 
> 
> 
> But I also have it saved on eBay and Bonanza for RM. I've found most of my deals on Bonanza and bought from fellow tPF'ers. If you have an iPhone (or iPad) I recommend Poshmark. I've seen some pretty good deals on there as well.



Ahh, thank you so much! I will definitely keep you in mind when we are ready to get our own Dalmatian! And thanks for the recommendation about Poshmark, but I'm on Android, so hopefully it'll make its way over here soon.


----------



## kenzibray

Okay, so I saw on RM's facebook that she's supposedly joining the cast of The Real Housewives of NYC?!?! 

Please someone tell me this is an April Fool's joke. I'm pretty sure I will lose all respect for her if this is true...


----------



## uadjit

kenzibray said:


> Okay, so I saw on RM's facebook that she's supposedly joining the cast of The Real Housewives of NYC?!?!
> 
> Please someone tell me this is an April Fool's joke. I'm pretty sure I will lose all respect for her if this is true...


 I'm sure it's an April Fool's Joke.


----------



## kenzibray

uadjit said:


> I'm sure it's an April Fool's Joke.



Haha looks like it. 

Here's the link to the article:
http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blog...esigner-rebecca-min.html?mbid=twitter_fashion


----------



## SweetDaisy05

My information was already posted.  You guys type too fast for me.


----------



## missmoz

ugh, I HATE this april fools colorblocking TPF scheme!


----------



## KaseyHK

kenzibray said:


> Okay, so I saw on RM's facebook that she's supposedly joining the cast of The Real Housewives of NYC?!?!
> 
> Please someone tell me this is an April Fool's joke. I'm pretty sure I will lose all respect for her if this is true...


she's just clarified on her FB page that that was just a joke. *relieved* 

Rebecca Minkoff shared Rebecca Minkoff's photo.
about an hour ago
April Fools: I'm not a housewife! Hope you're not too disappointed! Thanks Glamour for being our partner-in-crime: http://******/10j5UvK


----------



## Fashion1

Do you guys think this could be Coral? Or maybe Papaya? Trying to figure it out...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## jojon21

Fashion1 said:


> Do you guys think this could be Coral? Or maybe Papaya? Trying to figure it out...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



It could be Coral or the original Persimmon.  The Papaya MAM I used to own had the blue/cream striped lining.


----------



## HavPlenty

Fashion1 said:


> Do you guys think this could be Coral? Or maybe Papaya? Trying to figure it out...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 

The description says it's a shade or two lighter? Not as bright. Posted this in the ebay thread. It's at a great price. Don't think it's coral though. It looks mighty bright.


----------



## Denverite

Fashion1 said:


> Do you guys think this could be Coral? Or maybe Papaya? Trying to figure it out...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



I'm thinking it's Coral, just not the best pictures of it! I had a Coral MAM and it had the black and white floral lining just like that. The floral pattern was larger than normal (and the lining was softer), plus the short finished tassels and hardware are exactly the same as my MAM. Such a pretty color!!


----------



## KaseyHK

Fashion1 said:


> Do you guys think this could be Coral? Or maybe Papaya? Trying to figure it out...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


does it normally look like this? it's so bright that i am thinking it's photoshoped or adjusted with its color/ contrast. i like its vintage look but orange is not my fav color. pass.


----------



## KaseyHK

gotta re-watch My Shopping Addiction to help me stay with the ban


----------



## BluSky25

Fashion1 said:


> Do you guys think this could be Coral? Or maybe Papaya? Trying to figure it out...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 

I have a coral Tri zip Jealous RM, and the one you posted is way brighter than mine. I'd post a picture but I don't know how yet sorry... hope I helped some


----------



## Fashion1

BluSky25 said:


> I have a coral Tri zip Jealous RM, and the one you posted is way brighter than mine. I'd post a picture but I don't know how yet sorry... hope I helped some


 
Thanks, but I mean Coral from 2009. A very distinctive color. I wish RM wouldn't recycle color names. I've asked the seller for pics in natural daylight but she is not cooperating. Oh well.


----------



## Fashion1

Denverite said:


> I'm thinking it's Coral, just not the best pictures of it! I had a Coral MAM and it had the black and white floral lining just like that. The floral pattern was larger than normal (and the lining was softer), plus the short finished tassels and hardware are exactly the same as my MAM. Such a pretty color!!


 
I'm wondering too ...


----------



## BluSky25

Fashion1 said:


> Thanks, but I mean Coral from 2009. A very distinctive color. I wish RM wouldn't recycle color names. I've asked the seller for pics in natural daylight but she is not cooperating. Oh well.


 
I wasn't aware she did that... Good to know though


----------



## HavPlenty

Fashion1 said:


> Thanks, but I mean Coral from 2009. A very distinctive color. I wish RM wouldn't recycle color names. I've asked the seller for pics in natural daylight but she is not cooperating. Oh well.


 
Yes I noticed she does that a lot. The sand MAM I have is a lot different from the sand MAB that another poster bought recently. And there are a couple of different taupe Nikki's out there one has a glazing on it the other doesn't.


----------



## kenzibray

If any one is interested.. I started up a Facebook Group for Minkettes  Got the idea from a LV group I'm a part of. 

Here's the link : 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/623130717701762/?notif_t=group_r2j

It's a closed group so only we can see whats posted in there


----------



## Fashion1

Denverite said:


> I'm thinking it's Coral, just not the best pictures of it! I had a Coral MAM and it had the black and white floral lining just like that. The floral pattern was larger than normal (and the lining was softer), plus the short finished tassels and hardware are exactly the same as my MAM. Such a pretty color!!


 
I just purchased it so I'll let you guys know when it comes. I'm almost positive it's Coral bc of the zipper track and lining. Photos are just not that good - Coral is pinky orange and not as bright as the pics show. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HavPlenty

Fashion1 said:


> I just purchased it so I'll let you guys know when it comes. I'm almost positive it's Coral bc of the zipper track and lining. Photos are just not that good - Coral is pinky orange and not as bright as the pics show. Fingers crossed!


 
Good Luck!


----------



## DiamondGirl1

Fashion1 said:


> I just purchased it so I'll let you guys know when it comes. I'm almost positive it's Coral bc of the zipper track and lining. Photos are just not that good - Coral is pinky orange and not as bright as the pics show. Fingers crossed!


Oh I thought this MAB looks gorgeous, a beautiful jewel tone orange.  I watched it on ebay, wondered who snagged it.  Great buy, congrats...


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm excited for you! Can't wait for the reveal 



Fashion1 said:


> I just purchased it so I'll let you guys know when it comes. I'm almost positive it's Coral bc of the zipper track and lining. Photos are just not that good - Coral is pinky orange and not as bright as the pics show. Fingers crossed!


----------



## KaseyHK

what do you think? every time when i see on eBay some items so familiar that i sort of saw them at the recent sale events, i am thinking the seller buying them off there and selling them on eBay for profits. the white viola and yellow MAC Bombe. they were 150$ on MyHabit and are now 245$. this seller has other items that i suspect also come from other big online sales. if s/he is lucky, s/he'd make some $$. smart or not? however, at the same time, i'm not happy to realize that what s/he's doing is taking chances off other people who really like the bags and want to buy them cheap.


----------



## Fashion1

KaseyHK said:


> what do you think? every time when i see on eBay some items so familiar that i sort of saw them at the recent sale events, i am thinking the seller buying them off there and selling them on eBay for profits. the white viola and yellow MAC Bombe. they were 150$ on MyHabit and are now 245$. this seller has other items that i suspect also come from other big online sales. if s/he is lucky, s/he'd make some $$. smart or not? however, at the same time, i'm not happy to realize that what s/he's doing is taking chances off other people who really like the bags and want to buy them cheap.


 
If they can do it and make a little profit, I have absolutely no problem with it. The market bears the right price something is worth. So, if someone purchases it they are obviously happy with the price. America was built on this entrepreneurial spirit, and if someone does their research, finds sales and then is able to sell it for a profit more power to them. Not everyone has time or wants to search around and around for sales and the best price, so they are simply paying more for convenience. Of course, if they've priced it TOO high then it won't sell and they will eventually have to lower it. Free market (although this concept in the US seems to be disappearing, but I will fight for it lol, even on a purse forum!)


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> what do you think? every time when i see on eBay some items so familiar that i sort of saw them at the recent sale events, i am thinking the seller buying them off there and selling them on eBay for profits. the white viola and yellow MAC Bombe. they were 150$ on MyHabit and are now 245$. this seller has other items that i suspect also come from other big online sales. if s/he is lucky, s/he'd make some $$. smart or not? however, at the same time, i'm not happy to realize that what s/he's doing is taking chances off other people who really like the bags and want to buy them cheap.


 
This happens all the time. Even the ones from Nordstrom Rack and Off 5th pop up on ebay.


----------



## KaseyHK

i got you. i was not meaning he or she has done something wrong. i totally understand about the free market, the gain and the risk etc.  i rarely shop from eBay so i didn't realize people are doing this. i thought the real users selling stuff that they don't want or like. i look at the seller's items on eBay it's actually a store selling sale items at almost retail price. i was like 


Fashion1 said:


> If they can do it and make a little profit, I have absolutely no problem with it. The market bears the right price something is worth. So, if someone purchases it they are obviously happy with the price. America was built on this entrepreneurial spirit, and if someone does their research, finds sales and then is able to sell it for a profit more power to them. Not everyone has time or wants to search around and around for sales and the best price, so they are simply paying more for convenience. Of course, if they've priced it TOO high then it won't sell and they will eventually have to lower it. Free market (although this concept in the US seems to be disappearing, but I will fight for it lol, even on a purse forum!)





HavPlenty said:


> This happens all the time. Even the ones from Nordstrom Rack and Off 5th pop up on ebay.


----------



## KaseyHK

thank you! is the Bronze Nikki the same one at MyHabit? and the grey one at Gilt? 



SweetDaisy05 said:


> REBECCA MINKOFF NIKKI LEATHER HOBO BAG~BRONZE $299
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-REBECCA-MINKOFF-NIKKI-LEATHER-HOBO-BAGBRONZE-/350761748408
> 
> NWT Dove Gray Nikki $299
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-REBECCA-MINKOFF-NIKKI-LEATHER-HOBO-BAGDOVE-/370792639819


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> thank you! is the Bronze Nikki the same one at MyHabit? and the grey one at Gilt?


 
I have the bronze bag with a different lining. 

Could be the same. I know a lot of gray Nikkis have popped up on ebay all of a sudden.


----------



## KaseyHK

pursegrl12 said:


> ugh, LOVE berry but it looks really, really used!! i wonder who the celebrity was who owned it?


haha... you know what, when i was going through the posts in the celebrities thread i had a hard time to identify the celebrities. i'm from overseas and most of the celebrities who wear/ wore RM are not so popular in Hong Kong. i can only identify Hayden and Shanae cuz we have Heroes and 90210 here but for the rest of them sorry don't hit my bell


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> haha... you know what, when i was going through the posts in the celebrities thread i had a hard time to identify the celebrities. i'm from overseas and most of the celebrities who wear/ wore RM are not so popular in Hong Kong. i can only identify Hayden and Shanae cuz we have Heroes and 90210 here but for the rest of them sorry don't hit my bell


 
Don't worry I live in the U.S. and I don't know them either. The only ones I know are Hayden and Halle Berry. And now Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> Don't worry I live in the U.S. and I don't know them either. The only ones I know are Hayden and Halle Berry. And now Jennifer Lawrence.


Oh Halle and Jennifer. i've totally forgotten them! they are not wearing RM as often as the other girls who I am not familiar with.


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> Oh Halle and Jennifer. i've totally forgotten them! they are not wearing RM as often as the other girls who I am not familiar with.


 
Yeah I agree.


----------



## HavPlenty

Cant forget the infamous Lindsay Lohan and Britney Spears though seems to be a long time ago.


----------



## vesperholly

Quick question about the Mini MAC, hope this is the right place 

I ordered Soft Grey from Zappos and it came today ... love it but no interior pockets! I was expecting at least the inside slip pocket for my phone. 

Does RM maybe make lower quality bags for discount sites? The Nordstroms website has Minis with interior pockets, but then so did Zappos! I tried to go back to check if the specific one I bought showed pockets, but I got the last one on clearance ($118!) so the page is gone.


----------



## uadjit

vesperholly said:


> Quick question about the Mini MAC, hope this is the right place
> 
> I ordered Soft Grey from Zappos and it came today ... love it but no interior pockets! I was expecting at least the inside slip pocket for my phone.
> 
> Does RM maybe make lower quality bags for discount sites? The Nordstroms website has Minis with interior pockets, but then so did Zappos! I tried to go back to check if the specific one I bought showed pockets, but I got the last one on clearance ($118!) so the page is gone.


I think it has more to do with which factory it's made in. There doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason as to which minis have interior pockets and which don't. :/


----------



## Denverite

Fashion1 said:


> I just purchased it so I'll let you guys know when it comes. I'm almost positive it's Coral bc of the zipper track and lining. Photos are just not that good - Coral is pinky orange and not as bright as the pics show. Fingers crossed!



Ooh congrats!! Please post pics when you get it! I agree and am almost positive that it's coral. The coral leather is amazing! I didn't even know it came in a MAB!


----------



## Gremlin

So I've finally saved up enough money to buy a Mini MAB. Can anyone advise the best place to buy from. I am thinking of just going the safe route and buying from the official RM store but I do have an Amazon voucher that needs using... thoughts?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

^^^  I would choose Amazon. Amazon has good customer service, and you can use your voucher.


----------



## KaseyHK

Gremlin said:


> So I've finally saved up enough money to buy a Mini MAB. Can anyone advise the best place to buy from. I am thinking of just going the safe route and buying from the official RM store but I do have an Amazon voucher that needs using... thoughts?


congrats! 

i'd suggest you choose your favorite color/ leather & hardware  first. then do some research to find out the best price 

have to agree that Amazon has an excellent service! reasonable price and painless communication. but it doesn't necessarily mean it's the cheapest.

happy shopping!


----------



## kenzibray

KaseyHK said:


> congrats!
> 
> i'd suggest you choose your favorite color/ leather & hardware  first. then do some research to find out the best price
> 
> have to agree that Amazon has an excellent service! reasonable price and painless communication. but it doesn't necessarily mean it's the cheapest.
> 
> happy shopping!



+1 
Take your time. Shop around. Do your research. When you find the right one you will know it


----------



## SweetDaisy05

KaseyHK said:


> thank you! is the Bronze Nikki the same one at MyHabit? and the grey one at Gilt?


 
Youre welcome.  I have read post about people not being able to buy a Bronze Nikki at a previous sale that I had to post this deal.


----------



## Gremlin

Thanks guys, 

I think I will go with Amazon. I just found a 20% off code.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Gremlin said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I think I will go with Amazon. I just found a 20% off code.


 
 Yea, I can't wait to see your new purse.


----------



## Gremlin

So I just bought this Black Mini MAB from Amazon. I had a $50 voucher and a 20% off code so it only cost me $359.98 out of my pocket.

LINK: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007HIQNKY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I know the title doesn't mention the word "mini" but it is definitely a Mini. If you scroll down and look at the item name or whatever it says Mini.

YAY! I am so excited and I can tell that we will be very happy together. I've decided that he will be a boy.

Expect lots of pictures when he gets here.


----------



## KaseyHK

Gremlin said:


> So I just bought this Black Mini MAB from Amazon. I had a $50 voucher and a 20% off code so it only cost me $359.98 out of my pocket.
> 
> LINK: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007HIQNKY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I know the title doesn't mention the word "mini" but it is definitely a Mini. If you scroll down and look at the item name or whatever it says Mini.
> 
> YAY! I am so excited and I can tell that we will be very happy together. I've decided that he will be a boy.
> 
> Expect lots of pictures when he gets here.


----------



## laurenrr

I just missed a stonewash blk elisha again and im actually kind of upset about it


----------



## KaseyHK

i'm sorry to hear. so, would that be better if we post the deals in private? as other people are also able to read our posts, if they know someone wants a certain bag so bad and they might go to "steal" the deal for evil intention. sorry for my evil guess 



laurenrr said:


> I just missed a stonewash blk elisha again and im actually kind of upset about it


----------



## laurenrr

KaseyHK said:


> i'm sorry to hear. so, would that be better if we post the deals in private? as other people are also able to read our posts, if they know someone wants a certain bag so bad and they might go to "steal" the deal for evil intention. sorry for my evil guess


It was my fault- i had company for the evening and my son wasn't feeling well. I planned to go back and buy it when things settled down but when i got back.... It was gone! I should have just snapped it up. Ah well, wasn't meant to be mine i guess!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

laurenrr said:


> It was my fault- i had company for the evening and my son wasn't feeling well. I planned to go back and buy it when things settled down but when i got back.... It was gone! I should have just snapped it up. Ah well, wasn't meant to be mine i guess!


 
Your experience happens to me all the time on EBay. Majority of the time I find the purse again at a better price or condition. 
Keep looking you will find the purse again. I&#8217;m sending positive vibes your way. I hope that you will find this purse again for the same price or cheaper.


----------



## KaseyHK

i hope your son is feeling better by now 
wish you better luck next time 



laurenrr said:


> It was my fault- i had company for the evening and my son wasn't feeling well. I planned to go back and buy it when things settled down but when i got back.... It was gone! I should have just snapped it up. Ah well, wasn't meant to be mine i guess!


----------



## laurenrr

KaseyHK said:


> i hope your son is feeling better by now
> wish you better luck next time



Thank u!   Its a spring cold- not much fun!


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> Thank u!   Its a spring cold- not much fun!



Lauren how are you?  Are you still watching PLL? I haven't had time to buy and watch the season yet, thinking about maybe waiting for Netflix but I don't know if I can


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Lauren how are you?  Are you still watching PLL? I haven't had time to buy and watch the season yet, thinking about maybe waiting for Netflix but I don't know if I can



Hellooooo! Where have u been?! Yes i bought the season and watched it so now i am waiting for the new season which i think starts on tv in june. I read there is a spinoff show of PLL about to start also!   I also got season 5 of breaking bad and have just one episode left of that!


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Lauren how are you?  Are you still watching PLL? I haven't had time to buy and watch the season yet, thinking about maybe waiting for Netflix but I don't know if I can


I should add i started watching madmen on netflix and am up to season 4. I'm an addict!


----------



## KaseyHK

any fan of Iron Man here?
i'm sooooooooo looking forward to the new movie. 4.25 in theaters in my city


----------



## laurenrr

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Your experience happens to me all the time on EBay. Majority of the time I find the purse again at a better price or condition.
> Keep looking you will find the purse again. I&#8217;m sending positive vibes your way. I hope that you will find this purse again for the same price or cheaper.


Thank u sweet daisy!


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> any fan of Iron Man here?
> i'm sooooooooo looking forward to the new movie. 4.25 in theaters in my city


  Me!


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> Me!


 i think i have watched the first 2 movies and Avengers over 5 times!
but my most fav Marvel movie is Thor


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> i think i have watched the first 2 movies and Avengers over 5 times!
> but my most fav Marvel movie is Thor


 
Avengers for me. I've seen it twice in theaters. All those hot guys together.  I love Thor too.  I love me some Loki.


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> Avengers for me. I've seen it twice in theaters. All those hot guys together.  I love Thor too.  I love me some Loki.


agree! i don't consider Hulk as hot though 
Hawkeye is another cool character 
i've also seen Captain America...  i don't like the story - i fell asleep in the middle


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> agree! i don't consider Hulk as hot though
> Hawkeye is another cool character
> i've also seen Captain America...  i don't like the story - i fell asleep in the middle


 
No Hulk isn't hot but he's cool. LOL I saw Captain America too. It was kind of boring but I loved the 1940s era part of it. Cap was looking sooooooo good in Avengers. I like Hawkeye but he's way behind Tony, Loki, Thor and Captain.


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> No Hulk isn't hot but he's cool. LOL I saw Captain America too. It was kind of boring but I loved the 1940s era part of it. Cap was looking sooooooo good in Avengers. I like Hawkeye but he's way behind Tony, Loki, Thor and Captain.


Captain America was supposed to be the leader (in the comics) but in the movie Iron Man took the leader's role. well, Tony Stark was arrogant and self-centered so no wonder he stole the show .... and i like him for being so himself!


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> Captain America was supposed to be the leader (in the comics) but in the movie Iron Man took the leader's role. well, Tony Stark was arrogant and self-centered so no wonder he stole the show .... and i like him for being so himself!


 
I so agree.


----------



## catx

Hello girls.. I know its a silly question but I have been around for only about two months or so and I really do not understand.. what is the difference between the MAB and the MAM? Its kind of confusing to me Any help would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Gremlin

catx said:


> Hello girls.. I know its a silly question but I have been around for only about two months or so and I really do not understand.. what is the difference between the MAB and the MAM? Its kind of confusing to me Any help would be appreciated! Thanks



MAB stands for Morning After Bag
The MAM is the MAB Mini which is a smaller version of the MAB

See comparison pic here - https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...93cdFFF9CmykE0E6T0Vam22rCh0NJENtAOIa4bqmOSUKu

I think the Mini is 25% smaller? Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Gremlin

double post


----------



## KaseyHK

Gremlin said:


> MAB stands for Morning After Bag
> The MAM is the MAB Mini which is a smaller version of the MAB
> 
> See comparison pic here - https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...93cdFFF9CmykE0E6T0Vam22rCh0NJENtAOIa4bqmOSUKu
> 
> I think the Mini is 25% smaller? Someone correct me if I am wrong.


20% smaller, if i remember it corrently. however, i keep finding the dimensions of MAB quite inconsistent. but when you put an MAB and an MAM side by side then you should notice the MAB is bigger, it has a bigger base, the handles are slightly longer, i think less than 1 inch maybe just 0.5 inch.


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> Hellooooo! Where have u been?! Yes i bought the season and watched it so now i am waiting for the new season which i think starts on tv in june. I read there is a spinoff show of PLL about to start also!   I also got season 5 of breaking bad and have just one episode left of that!



I started a new job and moved 1,000 miles from where I was so ive been busy! Plus the app was down for so long and I use that the most! I saw the PLL spinoff- definitely going to watch! I love breaking bad too. On PLL--Do we find out who big a is yet?!!  

What's new with you? Any fun purchases? How's your kids?


----------



## kenzibray

kaits33 said:


> I started a new job and moved 1,000 miles from where I was so ive been busy! Plus the app was down for so long and I use that the most! I saw the PLL spinoff- definitely going to watch! I love breaking bad too. On PLL--Do we find out who big a is yet?!!
> 
> What's new with you? Any fun purchases? How's your kids?



There's a PLL Spin off? About what?


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> I started a new job and moved 1,000 miles from where I was so ive been busy! Plus the app was down for so long and I use that the most! I saw the PLL spinoff- definitely going to watch! I love breaking bad too. On PLL--Do we find out who big a is yet?!!
> 
> What's new with you? Any fun purchases? How's your kids?


We do not find out who A is but there is an interesting twist when a certain character is spotted in the last episode! Are you on twitter? I follow PLL  and there are interesting tweets relot etc.


Kids are good- well oldest has croup- no fun.  I have one spot in my closet set aside for rm hg- elisha with fleur de lis. No big purchases lately. And you? Are you settling in from your move?


----------



## KaseyHK

i like The Voice. Blake is so funny. i miss Xtina and CeeLo, they're more entertaining than Shakira and Usher.
if you guys have the chance to watch the UK version, do it. the contestants are brilliant. Jessie J is so good as a host, a coach and a performer.


----------



## Esquared72

KaseyHK said:


> i like The Voice. Blake is so funny. i miss Xtina and CeeLo, they're more entertaining than Shakira and Usher.
> if you guys have the chance to watch the UK version, do it. the contestants are brilliant. Jessie J is so good as a host, a coach and a performer.



I actually love Shakira as a coach MUCH more than Xtina.  She's a smart cookie (genius-level IQ), plus she comes across as very genuine and very driven.  I think this season has a much more positive vibe.  Christina is ridiculously talented, but I was never a huge fan of hers as a coach or with how she interacted with the others...somehow it just always seemed to be about her.  But hey - to each their own.  I do miss CeeLo.

Looking at the scenes to next week, I actually think the new coaches are going to be interesting to watch.  Looks like they aren't playing and expect their teams to take this seriously.


----------



## KaseyHK

yup, i even miss CeeLo's parrot/ cockatoo! 
so far the auditions are okay. last season i didn't like Melanie. she's imitating other artists and then Adam kept saying she's SO unique blah blah blah.  before this show i didn't have bad feeling for him or his band. and now, i think he's kinda stupid haha 



eehlers said:


> I actually love Shakira as a coach MUCH more than Xtina.  She's a smart cookie (genius-level IQ), plus she comes across as very genuine and very driven.  I think this season has a much more positive vibe.  Christina is ridiculously talented, but I was never a huge fan of hers as a coach or with how she interacted with the others...somehow it just always seemed to be about her.  But hey - to each their own.  I do miss CeeLo.
> 
> Looking at the scenes to next week, I actually think the new coaches are going to be interesting to watch.  Looks like they aren't playing and expect their teams to take this seriously.


----------



## KaseyHK

i found this clutch on eBay. it says it's made of faux leather...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CUTE-BLACK-...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d06436335 what's the story behind this clutch? can anyone of you share your experience and insight?


----------



## Fashion1

KaseyHK said:


> i found this clutch on eBay. it says it's made of faux leather...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CUTE-BLACK-...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d06436335 what's the story behind this clutch? can anyone of you share your experience and insight?



It's authentic, but is from RMs HSN line a few years ago. Bags were very inexpensive and mostly made of faux leather. There was a lot of discussion about them if you do a search!


----------



## KaseyHK

thank you v much! i've never heard of HSN. i googled it and it looks like a dept store. just from the photos, the clutch does look very cheap. 





Fashion1 said:


> It's authentic, but is from RMs HSN line a few years ago. Bags were very inexpensive and mostly made of faux leather. There was a lot of discussion about them if you do a search!


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> thank you v much! i've never heard of HSN. i googled it and it looks like a dept store. just from the photos, the clutch does look very cheap.


 
Home Shopping Network is a tv channel.  You order goods from the television.  It was a big deal before online shopping exploded.


----------



## KaseyHK

wrong post


----------



## laurenrr

KaseyHK said:


> wrong post



Happy birthday!


----------



## KaseyHK

laurenrr said:


> Happy birthday!


 let's have some


----------



## KaseyHK

i have just resumed my eBay biz lately but then i just found out it's quite hard to win the bid now (i was once a super active bidder 8 years ago). i don't know how to win. when i saw the highest bid was, let say, 60$, i input 99$ at the last 5s, it gave me a bunch of red words and i refreshed the page then the auction ended and i saw the winning bid was 79$ and i lost. what's going on here? it looks like my bid was not submitted. how come?

as an overseas bidder/ buyer, i need to pay over 50$ for shipping a bag on eBay (since most of the sellers are just normal people, not stores). pain in the @$$ but i also understand it's the only i can find the old styles.


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> i have just resumed my eBay biz lately but then i just found out it's quite hard to win the bid now (i was once a super active bidder 8 years ago). i don't know how to win. when i saw the highest bid was, let say, 60$, i input 99$ at the last 5s, it gave me a bunch of red words and i refreshed the page then the auction ended and i saw the winning bid was 79$ and i lost. what's going on here? it looks like my bid was not submitted. how come?
> 
> as an overseas bidder/ buyer, i need to pay over 50$ for shipping a bag on eBay (since most of the sellers are just normal people, not stores). pain in the @$$ but i also understand it's the only i can find the old styles.


 
That's strange. Did you try looking for bags on Bonanza. You can buy them outright and don't have to worry about bidding.


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> That's strange. Did you try looking for bags on Bonanza. You can buy them outright and don't have to worry about bidding.


clueless. i was sad that i've tried to bid and two times i didn't win.
i'm willing to pay much more than the winning bid but for some unknown reason i couldn't win. is it possible that he or she kept submitting his or her bids to block others' bids?

i notice a lot of differences on eBay from before. still learning how to get what i want without exceeding my budget. 

i have to say the listings on Bonanza are tempting but the price is usually much higher than the amount i want to pay. there're some other reasons i'd prefer buying off eBay. i really like the BIN and Make Offer buttons cuz they make the transaction easier and time-saving.

i will try to practice more to make sure i win the next auction LOL


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> clueless. i was sad that i've tried to bid and two times i didn't win.
> i'm willing to pay much more than the winning bid but for some unknown reason i couldn't win. is it possible that he or she kept submitting his or her bids to block others' bids?
> 
> i notice a lot of differences on eBay from before. still learning how to get what i want without exceeding my budget.
> 
> i have to say the listings on Bonanza are tempting but the price is usually much higher than the amount i want to pay. there're some other reasons i'd prefer buying off eBay. i really like the BIN and Make Offer buttons cuz they make the transaction easier and time-saving.
> 
> i will try to practice more to make sure i win the next auction LOL


 
The only thing I can of is that time ran out before it reached your max bid.  5 seconds is not a lot of time. You should give yourself at least 30 seconds.


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> The only thing I can of is that time ran out before it reached your max bid.  5 seconds is not a lot of time. You should give yourself at least 30 seconds.


perhaps 
anyways not a big loss, later i found out the bag that i was trying to win looks boring and is not big enough for me  
i still like MAB more


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> perhaps
> anyways not a big loss, later i found out the bag that i was trying to win looks boring and is not big enough for me
> i still like MAB more


 
Cool. Anyways- Happy Birthday.


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> Cool. Anyways- Happy Birthday.


thank you very much


----------



## KaseyHK

i just borrowed Veronica Roth's Insurgent and Divergent from the library. i haven't started yet but i've heard a lot of good reviews on her books. hope they're good


----------



## laurenrr

KaseyHK said:


> i just borrowed Veronica Roth's Insurgent and Divergent from the library. i haven't started yet but i've heard a lot of good reviews on her books. hope they're good


I read those! I couldn't put them down


----------



## kenzibray

KaseyHK said:


> i just borrowed Veronica Roth's Insurgent and Divergent from the library. i haven't started yet but i've heard a lot of good reviews on her books. hope they're good



I bought the first one. I've been carrying it in my bag for awhile now. I just haven't had time to sit down and get into it yet.


----------



## KaseyHK

kenzibray said:


> I bought the first one. I've been carrying it in my bag for awhile now. I just haven't had time to sit down and get into it yet.


me too. the only time i can read is riding on the bus or when my supervisor is on leave 
but i'll try to finish the first book this week

i've just finished The Fault in Our Stars, which is a lovely and inspiring book 'though a bit sad.


----------



## kenzibray

KaseyHK said:


> me too. the only time i can read is riding on the bus or when my supervisor is on leave
> but i'll try to finish the first book this week
> 
> i've just finished The Fault in Our Stars, which is a lovely and inspiring book 'though a bit sad.



I read that not long ago. It was really good but really sad!!! 

I haven't had much time to read anything other than my textbooks. I try to read on my lunch break but it's hard to focus because there's so much going on in the break room at work.


----------



## KaseyHK

i cried when i read Gus died 
what are you studying? i miss school 



kenzibray said:


> I read that not long ago. It was really good but really sad!!!
> 
> I haven't had much time to read anything other than my textbooks. I try to read on my lunch break but it's hard to focus because there's so much going on in the break room at work.


----------



## KaseyHK

laurenrr said:


> I read those! I couldn't put them down


sorry i missed your post. the notification does not work well for me.
yeah, can't wait to start


----------



## kaits33

I have to say I'm loving the renewed amount of chatter on the RM forum


----------



## catx

Gremlin said:


> MAB stands for Morning After Bag
> The MAM is the MAB Mini which is a smaller version of the MAB
> 
> See comparison pic here - https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...93cdFFF9CmykE0E6T0Vam22rCh0NJENtAOIa4bqmOSUKu
> 
> I think the Mini is 25% smaller? Someone correct me if I am wrong.


Thanks a lot for the information! That explains it


----------



## catx

So any of you girls have any info if there will be some new colors coming for spring / summer? I would love to see new tones for the mac and mini mac


----------



## kenzibray

KaseyHK said:


> sorry i missed your post. the notification does not work well for me.
> yeah, can't wait to start



I've started them. You guys inspired me  I'm 6 chapters in I think? So far so good!


----------



## KaseyHK

great progress! i'm so sloooooooow. only 20 pages here 



kenzibray said:


> I've started them. You guys inspired me  I'm 6 chapters in I think? So far so good!


----------



## kenzibray

KaseyHK said:


> great progress! i'm so sloooooooow. only 20 pages here



I started Monday I think. I started going to the park now that its nicer on my lunch breaks so I can focus a bit more. That's about the only time I have  to read. Sometimes at night if I can't sleep. 

It's kind of cool to have sort of a Minkette book club! Haha. I always wanted to join one but they're all retired teachers who don't work and can meet during the day


----------



## KaseyHK

kenzibray said:


> I started Monday I think. I started going to the park now that its nicer on my lunch breaks so I can focus a bit more. That's about the only time I have  to read. Sometimes at night if I can't sleep.
> 
> It's kind of cool to have sort of a Minkette book club! Haha. I always wanted to join one but they're all retired teachers who don't work and can meet during the day


glad to know you find a nice place for some reading during the daytime 

i've heard about the reading/ book clubs but like you i am not interested in going to any of them. the books the people in my local clubs have picked are uninteresting to me. most of the members are from biz and none of them would be interested in teen fiction or just fiction so i don't find a reason for me to join them. i used to open a blog for my book and movie reviews. however i have been so lazy in the recent years so i haven't updated it for a loooong time  

i also enjoy reading historical fiction/ romance and i LOVE Tracy Chevalier's books. if you have time and are interested, check her books out. her "Girl with a Pearl Earring" was adapted for a motion picture starring with Scarlet Johansson and Colin Firth. a great movie that i've seen many times on DVD.


----------



## kenzibray

KaseyHK said:


> glad to know you find a nice place for some reading during the daytime
> 
> i've heard about the reading/ book clubs but like you i am not interested in going to any of them. the books the people in my local clubs have picked are uninteresting to me. most of the members are from biz and none of them would be interested in teen fiction or just fiction so i don't find a reason for me to join them. i used to open a blog for my book and movie reviews. however i have been so lazy in the recent years so i haven't updated it for a loooong time
> 
> i also enjoy reading historical fiction/ romance and i LOVE Tracy Chevalier's books. if you have time and are interested, check her books out. her "Girl with a Pearl Earring" was adapted for a motion picture starring with Scarlet Johansson and Colin Firth. a great movie that i've seen many times on DVD.




I know what you mean. Sometimes I feel funny reading the YA books but Idk, I have to spend so much time reading serious stuff for school its nice to have a "lighter" read. 

There was one book club that met at the coffee shop I used to work at in high school and I could never meet with them because I had sports & such. But I would sometimes read the book they were reading and they were usually pretty good. 

Have you heard of goodreads? (goodreads.com) its a place to read reviews and recommendations. Categorize books that you've read, are reading, or want to read. <- that is my favorite part because I always see a book that looks good and then forget what it is when I finally have time to read it!  It kind of reminds me of a facebook type thing for bookworms.


----------



## KaseyHK

kenzibray said:


> I know what you mean. Sometimes I feel funny reading the YA books but Idk, I have to spend so much time reading serious stuff for school its nice to have a "lighter" read.
> 
> There was one book club that met at the coffee shop I used to work at in high school and I could never meet with them because I had sports & such. But I would sometimes read the book they were reading and they were usually pretty good.
> 
> Have you heard of goodreads? (goodreads.com) its a place to read reviews and recommendations. Categorize books that you've read, are reading, or want to read. <- that is my favorite part because I always see a book that looks good and then forget what it is when I finally have time to read it!  It kind of reminds me of a facebook type thing for bookworms.


i have a goodreads account but i am too lazy to update it 
yes i agree it's a good place to organize my bookshelf, reviews and reading history etc. i've tried to win some giveaway freebies before but failed all the time haha

here is my goodreads link btw: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/10605340-kasey


----------



## kenzibray

KaseyHK said:


> i have a goodreads account but i am too lazy to update it
> yes i agree it's a good place to organize my bookshelf, reviews and reading history etc. i've tried to win some giveaway freebies before but failed all the time haha
> 
> here is my goodreads link btw: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/10605340-kasey



I added you  

I try to update it every now and then. I've been popping in more to add books I've read because I am doing the 2013 reading challenge thing. Just so I can keep track.


----------



## laurenrr

I am 37 but i love YA books. Something i read lately that wS not YA but was super interesting/disturbing/good read was " the slap" by christos tsiolkas


----------



## KaseyHK

thank you 


kenzibray said:


> I added you
> 
> I try to update it every now and then. I've been popping in more to add books I've read because I am doing the 2013 reading challenge thing. Just so I can keep track.



 all books are for all ages (even for those you don't understand lol). what is wS by the way?


laurenrr said:


> I am 37 but i love YA books. Something i read lately that wS not YA but was super interesting/disturbing/good read was " the slap" by christos tsiolkas


----------



## laurenrr

KaseyHK said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> all books are for all ages (even for those you don't understand lol). what is wS by the way?



Ws is my terrible typing on my iphone! I meant " was"


----------



## dancingpainter

Thank you for sharing website goodreads.com I am so excited to check it out.  I have the hardest time finding new authors and am timid to buy books by new authors.  Can't wait.. thank you!


----------



## kenzibray

laurenrr said:


> I am 37 but i love YA books. Something i read lately that wS not YA but was super interesting/disturbing/good read was " the slap" by christos tsiolkas



I try to flip flop. Ill read one YA book/series then read a "grown up" book. My aunt is a librarian and is in charge of the teen section of their website so she's always recommending good YA books to me.


----------



## kenzibray

dancingpainter said:


> Thank you for sharing website goodreads.com I am so excited to check it out.  I have the hardest time finding new authors and am timid to buy books by new authors.  Can't wait.. thank you!



It is a great place to find new ones. I'm terrible at that too. And I live that it also has an app. Because I've added books to my "to read" shelf and then when I'm in the bookstore I can never remember what they were.  
Check with your local library. I know mine has a link on their site that as long as you have a library card you can borrow certain books on your kindle or ereader.  
I didnt know this either but you can share certain books on your kindle. Like if my mom has bought a book, she can lend it out to me. It's usually with older books because it depends on the publisher rights.


----------



## laurenrr

kenzibray said:


> I try to flip flop. Ill read one YA book/series then read a "grown up" book. My aunt is a librarian and is in charge of the teen section of their website so she's always recommending good YA books to me.


You'll have to tell me which ones are good! I loved the gossip girl series ( before it became a show).


----------



## kenzibray

laurenrr said:


> You'll have to tell me which ones are good! I loved the gossip girl series ( before it became a show).



I read most of those one summer. 

I read the "Matched" series not long ago. Randomly picked the first one up at the grocery. Lol. The first one was great!! The other two were very good too but I was just disappointed it didn't end the way I wanted to. But that's just me. Haha. It's another dystopian society type book like hunger games or the divergent series. 

I've read "the host" recently and it was good. MUCH better than the twilight books. 

I've been reading the beautiful creatures series too. There was a movie that came out recently of the first one. It's not too bad if you like witchy stuff. They're quick reads.  But entertaining enough. 

I have a lot of free time to kill at my internship so I've just been reading haha. I finished the first Divergent book. I loved it. Now I need to order the 2nd.


----------



## KaseyHK

my first dystopian novel is Gulliver's Travels then 1984. they are classic and beautifully written. last year i read Lois Lowry's the Giver trilogy, which is simple yet wonderful. i will start the Hunger Games trilogy after finishing Divergent & Insurgent and the Mortal Instruments. there're so many great books but i have so little time


----------



## Gremlin

KaseyHK said:


> my first dystopian novel is Gulliver's Travels then 1984. they are classic and beautifully written. last year i read Lois Lowry's the Giver trilogy, which is simple yet wonderful. i will start the Hunger Games trilogy after finishing Divergent & Insurgent and the Mortal Instruments. there're so many great books but i have so little time



I read Gulliver's Travel's when I was about 8 years old and it scared the heck out of me  Your post reminded me that I should have a go at re-reading it.


----------



## laurenrr

KaseyHK said:


> my first dystopian novel is Gulliver's Travels then 1984. they are classic and beautifully written. last year i read Lois Lowry's the Giver trilogy, which is simple yet wonderful. i will start the Hunger Games trilogy after finishing Divergent & Insurgent and the Mortal Instruments. there're so many great books but i have so little time


I loved 1984


----------



## KaseyHK

Gulliver's Travels is very inspiring - it inspired me to look at things more critically even from totally estranged POVs. another work with similar effect is Kafka's Metamorphosis, which is a masterpiece, highly recommended. 1984 is just good, very political and so true. i love "BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU" lol.



laurenrr said:


> I loved 1984





Gremlin said:


> I read Gulliver's Travel's when I was about 8 years old and it scared the heck out of me  Your post reminded me that I should have a go at re-reading it.


----------



## nascar fan

Quickie question for you RM ladies:
I bought a mini MAB years ago from a high-end boutique (before they were even in Nords).  It did not come with a strap.  
My question is, did they used to not have straps?  It was another year or more before I saw pics of straps on them.  I wish I could remember the year I bought it.  I am thinking 2006 or so, but I really can't remember.
Does anyone know?
Thanks


----------



## Fashion1

nascar fan said:


> Quickie question for you RM ladies:
> I bought a mini MAB years ago from a high-end boutique (before they were even in Nords).  It did not come with a strap.
> My question is, did they used to not have straps?  It was another year or more before I saw pics of straps on them.  I wish I could remember the year I bought it.  I am thinking 2006 or so, but I really can't remember.
> Does anyone know?
> Thanks


 
Hi, yes you are absolutely correct that many of the older MABs and MAB Mini's did not come with a strap.


----------



## nascar fan

Fashion1 said:


> Hi, yes you are absolutely correct that many of the older MABs and MAB Mini's did not come with a strap.


I always wondered.  It has the ring on it, like it should have a strap.
Just strange.
Is there any way for me to know what season/year it is?
Thank you!


----------



## Fashion1

nascar fan said:


> I always wondered.  It has the ring on it, like it should have a strap.
> Just strange.
> Is there any way for me to know what season/year it is?
> Thank you!


 
Sure, post pics in the below thread and we will help you identify it!

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...identify-this-bag-296635-35.html#post24431544


----------



## nascar fan

Fashion1 said:


> Sure, post pics in the below thread and we will help you identify it!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...identify-this-bag-296635-35.html#post24431544


Will do.

Thanks again!


----------



## doi

Hi, everyone...it's been a loooong time since I've posted.  I missed everyone here!!  

I came back because...:cry:...I just shipped out my Noir with Patent Bottom MAM to her new owner.    Already I miss it.  I've shipped off my Hayden Harnett Candy Apple Trophy Satchel a few weeks ago and now my Noir MAM...  Someone hold my hand and tell me it's going to be okay!  :cry:

This means I can get another bag, right? :wondering


----------



## SweetDaisy05

doi said:


> Hi, everyone...it's been a loooong time since I've posted. I missed everyone here!!
> 
> I came back because...:cry:...I just shipped out my Noir with Patent Bottom MAM to her new owner.  Already I miss it. I've shipped off my Hayden Harnett Candy Apple Trophy Satchel a few weeks ago and now my Noir MAM... Someone hold my hand and tell me it's going to be okay! :cry:
> 
> This means I can get another bag, right? :wondering


 
Aw, those beautiful purses are gone, but now you can replace them.  Enjoy the hunt for your new bag.


----------



## doi

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Aw, those beautiful purses are gone, but now you can replace them.  Enjoy the hunt for your new bag.


Thanks, SweetDaisy!  I will definitely enjoy the hunt!

I was actually already looking for another bag (eehlers knows...I've bugged her about a certain bag she has. :giggles but just had major seller's remorse when I left the courier's.  :shame:  I had searched and waited for a Noir MAM.   Oh well...


----------



## blackcat777

doi said:


> Hi, everyone...it's been a loooong time since I've posted.  I missed everyone here!!
> 
> I came back because...:cry:...I just shipped out my Noir with Patent Bottom MAM to her new owner.    Already I miss it.  I've shipped off my Hayden Harnett Candy Apple Trophy Satchel a few weeks ago and now my Noir MAM...  Someone hold my hand and tell me it's going to be okay!  :cry:
> 
> This means I can get another bag, right? :wondering



doi~~~! It is great to see your post here again
I totally hear you about your Noir MAM - I used to own a Noir MAM and had it kidnapped by my sister. I had a major separation anxiety attack back then.
But you are gonna be totally fine - if not, it always comes around again


----------



## doi

blackcat777 said:


> doi~~~! It is great to see your post here again
> I totally hear you about your Noir MAM - I used to own a Noir MAM and had it kidnapped by my sister. I had a major separation anxiety attack back then.
> But you are gonna be totally fine - if not, it always comes around again



Hey hey, blackcat! Yeah, disappeared for a bit but would peek here from time to time.  I couldn't control the drool anymore when I'd drop by here - these beautiful bags! Jeez! - so I'd go away again.  But now... now constantly looking at different sites trying to find another bag (and keeping an eye out for another Noir.  Dang that leather!). 

Seems kind of quiet here in RMland... How's everyone?


----------



## blackcat777

doi said:


> Hey hey, blackcat! Yeah, disappeared for a bit but would peek here from time to time.  I couldn't control the drool anymore when I'd drop by here - these beautiful bags! Jeez! - so I'd go away again.  But now... now constantly looking at different sites trying to find another bag (and keeping an eye out for another Noir.  Dang that leather!).
> 
> Seems kind of quiet here in RMland... How's everyone?



Girls can always find something new to purchase, right? 
Actually I just received a Night leather bag to fill the Noir void in my collection :shame: haha.
Wish you the best of luck on your hunt - please reveal it here too when you got it!


----------



## jackieusc

Went to the RM event at Nordstrom here in Chicago this evening after work and was very excited to meet Rebecca after being a collector of her bags since her first line came out.  
I ran home after work and grabbed my old grey/amber Duo, and when I got to Nordies I felt so OLD!  I'm only 35, but I was easily the oldest person in line to get my bag signed!  I walked up and told her I brought an oldie, she loved it and took a picture of my Duo.  I confessed to her how many RM bags I own and I she laughed.  I was like a little kid meeting SANTA!  
Was anyone else there?   Oh yea, I bought a canvas tote so I could have her sign the inside.  Worked out perfectly!  I wasn't in the market for a bag today since I just picked up my new proenza schouler tote.  Must show restraint.


----------



## KaseyHK

jackieusc said:


> Went to the RM event at Nordstrom here in Chicago this evening after work and was very excited to meet Rebecca after being a collector of her bags since her first line came out.
> I ran home after work and grabbed my old grey/amber Duo, and when I got to Nordies I felt so OLD!  I'm only 35, but I was easily the oldest person in line to get my bag signed!  I walked up and told her I brought an oldie, she loved it and took a picture of my Duo.  I confessed to her how many RM bags I own and I she laughed.  I was like a little kid meeting SANTA!
> Was anyone else there?   Oh yea, I bought a canvas tote so I could have her sign the inside.  Worked out perfectly!  I wasn't in the market for a bag today since I just picked up my new proenza schouler tote.  Must show restraint.


awesome! would love to see your signed bags!
she's been in my city, Hong Kong, a couple of years ago, to launch her bag line at a local lux store. and of course i didn't go there as i've just "known" her name and bags very recently. i'm not sure if she successfully hit the market in HK as i haven't seen anyone wearing her bags around. i tend to believe i'm the only person who owns the most RM bags locally.


----------



## catx

Hey guys, any idea when could the sample sale be taking place? And is it usually online too? Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## catx

And one more little question.. do the straps on the MAB mini fit on shoulder too? And do you think it would be possible to fit an A4 size paper in the bag? Thanks a lot!


----------



## missmoz

jackieusc said:


> Went to the RM event at Nordstrom here in Chicago this evening after work and was very excited to meet Rebecca after being a collector of her bags since her first line came out.
> I ran home after work and grabbed my old grey/amber Duo, and when I got to Nordies I felt so OLD!  I'm only 35, but I was easily the oldest person in line to get my bag signed!  I walked up and told her I brought an oldie, she loved it and took a picture of my Duo.  I confessed to her how many RM bags I own and I she laughed.  I was like a little kid meeting SANTA!
> Was anyone else there?   Oh yea, I bought a canvas tote so I could have her sign the inside.  Worked out perfectly!  I wasn't in the market for a bag today since I just picked up my new proenza schouler tote.  Must show restraint.



Cool story!  Sounds so exciting to meet RM.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KaseyHK

catx said:


> And one more little question.. do the straps on the MAB mini fit on shoulder too? And do you think it would be possible to fit an A4 size paper in the bag? Thanks a lot!


the strap for both MAB and MAM is comfy on the shoulder. since it is not adjustable, that might be an issue for some people. just a remark: the new strap, that's the one without clasps, can only hook on the clasps on the sides. IMO, it looks not so great if the bag is super soft and saggy. the handles, esp for MAB, are actually long enough for you to carry the bag on the shoulder. 

and A4 size can fit in the MAM.

the above is based on my personal experience and opinion.


----------



## KaseyHK

Just curious, which one came first (both have the same logo-engraved siggy hardware, flat logo plate and plastic zipper inside the bag), *blue/ white striped lining* or *b/w floral lining*?


----------



## KaseyHK

i received from Gilt about a sale event on black handbags. i went there and browsed. then i saw this tote by Isabella Fiore. OMG, it's a knock off of Burberry bridle tote... i am not familiar with this brand - can any of you pls tell me, does this brand just make knock offs? if i were Burberry i'd def file a law case.


----------



## kaits33

I am going to be totally random here (as I usually am in the chat section) and ask anyone that has a Bal City, can you convince me of why I need to keep it? I love the color and the look of the one I bought but I feel like it looks weird on me and not sure of how it will wear over time. Does it look less awkward using the shoulder strap once it breaks in??

I really love the look of the bag but I'm just not sure how it can work for me. RM forum is my home base so I always ask my ladies here for advice about my purse problems (RM and non RM)


----------



## uadjit

kaits33 said:


> I am going to be totally random here (as I usually am in the chat section) and ask anyone that has a Bal City, can you convince me of why I need to keep it? I love the color and the look of the one I bought but I feel like it looks weird on me and not sure of how it will wear over time. Does it look less awkward using the shoulder strap once it breaks in??
> 
> I really love the look of the bag but I'm just not sure how it can work for me. RM forum is my home base so I always ask my ladies here for advice about my purse problems (RM and non RM)


Well, the City's strap is weirdly short. There's no two ways about that. The bags do slouch and give more of a drop over time, especially chevre bags but I just think they look better carried by hand or in the crook of your arm with the shoulder strap saved for when you really need to be hands-free.

If your bag is a common color you can find a replacement strap that's a length you prefer.


----------



## lindiee

I'm going on holiday! Which Minknoff should I buy, I just want a small bag but something that can carry my interchangeable lens 4/3rds camera. Mac clutch/mini-mab? I'm quite new to Minknoff, so i'm not so sure about the sizes or designs? What do you guys suggest?


----------



## lindiee

Also, considering to buy this bag or a minknoff? What do you guys think? http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results&intnl=true&intnl=true


----------



## Gremlin

This is a bit random but I thought some of you might find it amusing.

I work in a job that requires myself and my colleagues to carry around a lot of keys which are attached to our belt loops by those dog leash style clips. We also have things such as box cutters, Stanley knives, etc. regularly attached to our belts. We have this running joke in at work where we see who can find the most obscure thing to attach to ourselves. Anyway, I was just about to walk out the door to leave work today when my colleague stops me and asks me to check some money. I am counting the money and hear a rustling sound and turn around to see that he has got my MAB and attached it to his belt loop by one of the dog clips and is casually standing there looking at me as if all is normal. I laughed for a good ten minutes. Wish I'd of had the sense to snap a pic LOL.


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:


> Well, the City's strap is weirdly short. There's no two ways about that. The bags do slouch and give more of a drop over time, especially chevre bags but I just think they look better carried by hand or in the crook of your arm with the shoulder strap saved for when you really need to be hands-free.
> 
> If your bag is a common color you can find a replacement strap that's a length you prefer.



Thanks for your insight.  I agree they look better carrier those two ways but I think it would annoy me to be doing stuff and it getting in my way. I guess although beautiful, some styles just don't work! I'll keep an eye out a strap but sadly I think it may not be meant for me!


----------



## KaseyHK

she's a tPFer and minkette. and she has a nice collection (http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...-minkoff-collection-245431-6.html#post5843643).



blackcat777 said:


> Super rare Night Blue with red suede flaps Mattie! $305 OBO free shipping
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-R...192?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19dbda8b38
> 
> The same seller also has OS BBW blue zip MA with mosaic lining for $295 OBO + free shipping - love this old shool pebbly black leather
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...097?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19dbda9e61


----------



## Esquared72

So, it's been pretty apparent that I've been cheating on RM a LOT lately - so many gorgeous bags, and so few arms. :giggles:

Today I'm carrying my made in NYC BBW MAM and, I gotta say, when RM gets it right, she gets it *really* right.  If only all of the newer RM bags had this same quality of smooshy leather and  level of craftsmanship...I'd be buying NWT MAMs hand over fist in a rainbow of colors.

I know it's said a lot in here, but ain't no RM like an OS RM...but made in NYC comes pretty darn close.


----------



## blackcat777

Gremlin said:


> This is a bit random but I thought some of you might find it amusing.
> 
> I work in a job that requires myself and my colleagues to carry around a lot of keys which are attached to our belt loops by those dog leash style clips. We also have things such as box cutters, Stanley knives, etc. regularly attached to our belts. We have this running joke in at work where we see who can find the most obscure thing to attach to ourselves. Anyway, I was just about to walk out the door to leave work today when my colleague stops me and asks me to check some money. I am counting the money and hear a rustling sound and turn around to see that he has got my MAB and attached it to his belt loop by one of the dog clips and is casually standing there looking at me as if all is normal. I laughed for a good ten minutes. Wish I'd of had the sense to snap a pic LOL.




I wish the office that I work for has this fun atmosphere too!



eehlers said:


> If only all of the newer RM bags had this same quality of smooshy leather and  level of craftsmanship...I'd be buying NWT MAMs hand over fist in a rainbow of colors.
> 
> I know it's said a lot in here, but ain't no RM like an OS RM...but made in NYC comes pretty darn close.



Amen eehlers!


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> So, it's been pretty apparent that I've been cheating on RM a LOT lately - so many gorgeous bags, and so few arms. :giggles:
> 
> Today I'm carrying my made in NYC BBW MAM and, I gotta say, when RM gets it right, she gets it *really* right.  If only all of the newer RM bags had this same quality of smooshy leather and  level of craftsmanship...I'd be buying NWT MAMs hand over fist in a rainbow of colors.
> 
> I know it's said a lot in here, but ain't no RM like an OS RM...but made in NYC comes pretty darn close.



I couldn't agree more...but I guess it's good for my wallet that RM doesn't make em like she used to!! I'm supposed to be on a ban but every once in awhile I check and see if any OS beauties pop up!  

NYC BBW MAM is gorgeous!!


----------



## Gremlin

So tell me..has anyone bought a Jayden Satchel yet?

And what's your opinion on them?

I am dying to know.


----------



## kaits33

Gremlin said:


> This is a bit random but I thought some of you might find it amusing.
> 
> I work in a job that requires myself and my colleagues to carry around a lot of keys which are attached to our belt loops by those dog leash style clips. We also have things such as box cutters, Stanley knives, etc. regularly attached to our belts. We have this running joke in at work where we see who can find the most obscure thing to attach to ourselves. Anyway, I was just about to walk out the door to leave work today when my colleague stops me and asks me to check some money. I am counting the money and hear a rustling sound and turn around to see that he has got my MAB and attached it to his belt loop by one of the dog clips and is casually standing there looking at me as if all is normal. I laughed for a good ten minutes. Wish I'd of had the sense to snap a pic LOL.



Hahahha, i love this!


----------



## KaseyHK

i want to see Iron Man 3 but i hesitate about it... i didn't realize the ticket is now so pricey - about 13US$ 
i'm still thinking whether to see this movie in the cinema or wait for the DVD, that will def cost less and i can share it with friends etc.


----------



## kaits33

Do any ladies here own a Linea pelle Dylan..specifically the medium tote? If so how's the leather on these bags? Do you love it?


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Do any ladies here own a Linea pelle Dylan..specifically the medium tote? If so how's the leather on these bags? Do you love it?


I have the medium dylan in iron. I can take pics tomorrow if u like. Its really thick and soft- feels like a tshirt. Looks and smells amazing.  BUT i dont carry mine alot bc it seems... Absorbent if that makes sense and i dont know what to  treat it with.


----------



## kaits33

laurenrr said:


> I have the medium dylan in iron. I can take pics tomorrow if u like. Its really thick and soft- feels like a tshirt. Looks and smells amazing.  BUT i dont carry mine alot bc it seems... Absorbent if that makes sense and i dont know what to  treat it with.



Ooh yes that would be great if you don't mind. You can carry it crossbody right? Do you like the style and function of it? I am banned right now but I'm curious about this bag for future reference.  Can't decide whether to try another brand or get an OS RM MAM for my next bag. Thanks!


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Ooh yes that would be great if you don't mind. You can carry it crossbody right? Do you like the style and function of it? I am banned right now but I'm curious about this bag for future reference.  Can't decide whether to try another brand or get an OS RM MAM for my next bag. Thanks!



I actually love the style and function. You can use it crossbody. It holds a lot without looking like a sack because if has a nice curvy shape, which also makes things relatively easy to find ( not a black hole)I find it slimming too, if that makes sense.  Mine has zebra lining, gunmetal hw and smells amazing- its almost worth getting one just for the smell


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> Do any ladies here own a Linea pelle Dylan..specifically the medium tote? If so how's the leather on these bags? Do you love it?



I have a DMT in dark olive. Love the leather - it's a workhorse. I use it for business travel quite a bit, as it's a big bag. Very versatile with the different carrying options. I have a thread on mine in the LP forum. I'm on my phone so can't link right now. I'll find and link it for you once I'm in the office.


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> Do any ladies here own a Linea pelle Dylan..specifically the medium tote? If so how's the leather on these bags? Do you love it?



Here's my thread from the LP subforum - pics and mod shots included. HTH! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/linea-pelle/my-dylan-medium-tote-741468.html


----------



## laurenrr

kaits33 said:


> Do any ladies here own a Linea pelle Dylan..specifically the medium tote? If so how's the leather on these bags? Do you love it?


 
i will post some in the non rm purchases thread.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Here's my thread from the LP subforum - pics and mod shots included. HTH!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/linea-pelle/my-dylan-medium-tote-741468.html



Thank you eehlers! It really did help. The Dylan looks great on you. I really like that it can be carried various ways. I've never actually seen LP leather in person but it looks nice!


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> Thank you eehlers! It really did help. The Dylan looks great on you. I really like that it can be carried various ways. I've never actually seen LP leather in person but it looks nice!



Oh good. I honestly can't say enough nice things about this bag. I really should look into another LP. The leather is fabulous - LP leather is one of my major faves - so squishy and perfect. What color are you thinking about?


----------



## KaliDaisy

eehlers said:


> Here's my thread from the LP subforum - pics and mod shots included. HTH!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/linea-pelle/my-dylan-medium-tote-741468.html



I've never been in this thread before LOL but decided to poke around in here and I'm so glad I did. I've been thinking about trying something other than Coach and RM, and was thinking about maybe looking into LP. I'm really liking the look of the Dylan, so thank you for posting the link. I really need a bag for travel and this one looks like a good option.


----------



## Esquared72

KaliDaisy said:


> I've never been in this thread before LOL but decided to poke around in here and I'm so glad I did. I've been thinking about trying something other than Coach and RM, and was thinking about maybe looking into LP. I'm really liking the look of the Dylan, so thank you for posting the link. I really need a bag for travel and this one looks like a good option.



You're very welcome! Dylan is a great travel buddy. Lots of different carrying options and super yummy leather.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Oh good. I honestly can't say enough nice things about this bag. I really should look into another LP. The leather is fabulous - LP leather is one of my major faves - so squishy and perfect. What color are you thinking about?



That's so good to hear.  I'm hoping for a fun color color like turquoise or violet or maybe Bordeaux. I really narrowed my collection down to what I would actually use but I need a fun pop of color!


----------



## Danielle1590

KaseyHK said:


> i want to see Iron Man 3 but i hesitate about it... i didn't realize the ticket is now so pricey - about 13US$
> i'm still thinking whether to see this movie in the cinema or wait for the DVD, that will def cost less and i can share it with friends etc.



If you haven't seen it yet, go! I really liked the movie.

In about 1,5 week I'm going to order my first RM, thinking about the mini MAC in seagreen.


----------



## laurenrr

Happy mother's day to all the moms


----------



## blackcat777

^^ Happy Mother's Day to you too Lauren!
Your have such gorgeous kids!


----------



## laurenrr

blackcat777 said:


> ^^ Happy Mother's Day to you too Lauren!
> Your have such gorgeous kids!


Thank you- they sure brighten my days !


----------



## travelerscloset

*HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL MINKETTE MOMMIES!!!! *


----------



## piosavsfan

I got my first MAB today! I think this was a dangerous purchase because I really, really like it!


----------



## blackcat777

piosavsfan said:


> I got my first MAB today! I think this was a dangerous purchase because I really, really like it!



I saw your new MAB in the "purchase" thread - gosh she is drop-dead gorgy! Congrats


----------



## piosavsfan

blackcat777 said:


> I saw your new MAB in the "purchase" thread - gosh she is drop-dead gorgy! Congrats


Thank you. I love her!! It is such a unique color. 

Now I'm lusting over a bag in lilac...


----------



## loveuga

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you. I love her!! It is such a unique color.
> 
> Now I'm lusting over a bag in lilac...



Mabs are amazing!!!


----------



## Danielle1590

Yes, just ordered my first RM! It's a mini mac in seagreen, hopefully it arrives soon. Can't wait!


----------



## missmoz

Hi Ladies!  The Minkettes  TPF kerry pouch SO is ready for production!  We need a few more ladies on board so if you were on the fence about this, please join us!  Link is in my signature.... thanks!!!


----------



## catx

Ladies is there going to be the oss or is it the memorial day sale? I am tempted by a mini mac but I already own one and would like a mac, just dont like the colors that are on sale now.. Do you think that some other styles / colors will be added or that the ea&#341;y june online ss will hápen? Thanks!


----------



## KaseyHK

recently i bought an item from a seller on Bonanza. there's a problem in checkout because the seller forgot to add shipping cost to my city. then s/he said she'd issue a new invoice. then 4 days gone. no update; no message. nothing. then i went to her/ his profile, it said:

Whoops. There was an error.

This user's privacy settings don't allow their profile to be viewed. 
If you are a seller attempting to contact a buyer, please use the contact link on the offer itself to message them.

what does it mean? anyway, i messaged her/ him on Bon and suggested to cancel this transaction if this caused much trouble to her/ him. 3 days gone. no reply. nothing.

i suspect that the seller has already deactivated her/ his Bon account. what do you think?
i didn't lose any buck in this transaction but this experience is just strange and the seller should not keep me waiting.


----------



## KaseyHK

catx said:


> Ladies is there going to be the oss or is it the memorial day sale? I am tempted by a mini mac but I already own one and would like a mac, just dont like the colors that are on sale now.. Do you think that some other styles / colors will be added or that the ea&#341;y june online ss will hápen? Thanks!


hey, is this Jealous satchel that you were looking for? http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/memorial-day-event/jealous-tri-zip-satchel-lavender.html
the hardware looks a bit strange but i think it's due to the bad lighting. it's supposed to be silver, i guess.

by the way, they added MACs in more colors. hope you find what you like


----------



## catx

KaseyHK said:


> hey, is this Jealous satchel that you were looking for? http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/memorial-day-event/jealous-tri-zip-satchel-lavender.html
> the hardware looks a bit strange but i think it's due to the bad lighting. it's supposed to be silver, i guess.
> 
> by the way, they added MACs in more colors. hope you find what you like


Hello, I was just looking at it when you posted the comment I am really not sure about the color.. I was looking for a kind of taupe color (don´t know the RM name for that one) with gold hw or a black one with gold hw.. this one looks really off.

Yup I am on to the MACs! Fingers crossed that a dark one with gold HW pops up


----------



## KaseyHK

catx said:


> Hello, I was just looking at it when you posted the comment I am really not sure about the color.. I was looking for a kind of taupe color (don´t know the RM name for that one) with gold hw or a black one with gold hw.. this one looks really off.
> 
> Yup I am on to the MACs! Fingers crossed that a dark one with gold HW pops up


if you mean this one: http://www.shopbop.com/tri-zip-jealous-satchel-rebecca/vp/v=1/845524441957565.htm it's only available at ShopBop. and i guess i and some other fellow Minkettes have posted it here when it's on sale sometime ago. 
the black one might appear on RM.com but not sure. good luck.

btw. the royal blue MAC is pretty. if i'm not on a serious BAN, i should have got this one (or the Royal Cupid) and some 5-zips


----------



## KaseyHK

it's in same size of a full-size MAC. without the flap, it perhaps looks longer in height. the Viola leather is very delicate, i am not sure what i wanna do with it so the bag is still unused. 



Ms.Qi said:


> Kasey, is bombe style exactly same size as the mac(not mini mac)? because it does look a little squared


----------



## missmoz

*Shameless plug:*

In case anyone is interested, we now have swatches for the leather and the zipper track for the Minkettes  TPF kerry pouch SO.  Now is the time to join!  We are ready to go into production!

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ettes-3-tpf-pouch-767976-29.html#post24674637


----------



## Ms.Qi

KaseyHK said:


> it's in same size of a full-size MAC. without the flap, it perhaps looks longer in height. the Viola leather is very delicate, i am not sure what i wanna do with it so the bag is still unused.



I see. thanks Kasey.
I'm just very curious as in what kind of leather is delicate for the mac? e.g, easy to get scratched? Are those very smooth looking leather?


----------



## KaseyHK

i guess i've read in many places that the leather is lambskin, similar to the one used in most Bal motorcycle bags but this one is thinner and more matte. it is smooth as it's not pebbled. i tend to think it needs more care than my other RM bags. i am just not sure if it's a good idea to spray water-proof lotion or apply leather care product on it. 


Ms.Qi said:


> I see. thanks Kasey.
> I'm just very curious as in what kind of leather is delicate for the mac? e.g, easy to get scratched? Are those very smooth looking leather?


----------



## Ms.Qi

KaseyHK said:


> i guess i've read in many places that the leather is lambskin, similar to the one used in most Bal motorcycle bags but this one is thinner and more matte. it is smooth as it's not pebbled. i tend to think it needs more care than my other RM bags. i am just not sure if it's a good idea to spray water-proof lotion or apply leather care product on it.



Thanks dear  I like pebbled leather much more. but at the moment, lots of mac bags were done with smooth leather, especially black ones


----------



## kaits33

I'm finally watching PLL season 3 now that it's on Netflix and there are RM's in every episode so far!


----------



## NikkiRenae

Hi everyone  I am looking at the MAC in White with silver hard ware and am wondering if anyone has a White RM bag and has any issues with color transfer? I know that I would have to be extra careful but I'm just curious  Thanks!!


----------



## beagly911

My new RM is out for delivery!!


----------



## KaseyHK

eh? that looks very diff from her any other bags. did she design this or it's a joint design with Sanrio?
can anyone please feed me more info about this bag and this line? i'm a Sanrio fan since my childhood but i'm not into Hello Kitty 



blackcat777 said:


> *Glazed Espresso *RM x Sanrio bag for Momoberry! Seems EUC. $600 OBO
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-REBECC...603?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ddb724a3


----------



## Fashion1

KaseyHK said:


> eh? that looks very diff from her any other bags. did she design this or it's a joint design with Sanrio?
> can anyone please feed me more info about this bag and this line? i'm a Sanrio fan since my childhood but i'm not into Hello Kitty


 
Kasey if you do a search and you will find lots of info on this joint collaboration with Sanrio  It was from 2007 I think and also came in another style and SLGs! Really cute and different. I love the lining.


----------



## KaseyHK

thank you! i'll check it out later. i wonder why RM collaborated with Sanrio, which targets kids, younger girls and teens. the bag style in that listing looks elegant while HK is a lil bit young-y for that IMO. 





Fashion1 said:


> Kasey if you do a search and you will find lots of info on this joint collaboration with Sanrio  It was from 2007 I think and also came in another style and SLGs! Really cute and different. I love the lining.


----------



## blackcat777

Fashion1 said:


> Kasey if you do a search and you will find lots of info on this joint collaboration with Sanrio  It was from 2007 I think and also came in another style and SLGs! Really cute and different. I love the lining.





KaseyHK said:


> thank you! i'll check it out later. i wonder why RM collaborated with Sanrio, which targets kids, younger girls and teens. the bag style in that listing looks elegant while HK is a lil bit young-y for that IMO.



Found an old article!
http://www.purseblog.com/limited-editions/rebecca-minkoff-for-momoberry.html

By the way Kasey, how do you quote my post from different thread in here? I am dying to know - TIA 

About Sanrio / Kitty - OMG this kitty is something. She has been soooo popular in last...let's say...40 years or so in Japan? some of those brain-washed little girls has grown up to be maniac Kitty lovers who wants to correct all their household items in pink and kitty... I know Sanrio had sold Hello Kitty car, Hello Kitty PC, Hello Kitty diamond + platinum accessories ($*190,000!!!*) to name a few...everything but Hello Kitty cigaret and Hello Kitty hard liquor!


----------



## KaseyHK

i clicked on the circle between Quote and Qreply and then pressed Quote. i copied the quote from that page to this thread. it sounds a bit stupid but yes i  did it this way haha 

Sanrio got popular in the early 70s in Japan and late 70s in Hong Kong, not sure about the rest of the world. at school most of my more-wealthy classmates used all Sanrio stationery. i didn't buy any at that time and i started collecting during my university years. i don't like Hello Kitty but i know it's the most popular character and tons of things have been produced with her face on it. it's very similar to LV and yes i compare her with LV 

i collected mostly stationery because it's easier to store and it's less expensive 



blackcat777 said:


> Found an old article!
> http://www.purseblog.com/limited-editions/rebecca-minkoff-for-momoberry.html
> 
> By the way Kasey, how do you quote my post from different thread in here? I am dying to know - TIA
> 
> About Sanrio / Kitty - OMG this kitty is something. She has been soooo popular in last...let's say...40 years or so in Japan? some of those brain-washed little girls has grown up to be maniac Kitty lovers who wants to correct all their household items in pink and kitty... I know Sanrio had sold Hello Kitty car, Hello Kitty PC, Hello Kitty diamond + platinum ring to name a few...everything but Hello Kitty cigaret and Hello Kitty hard liquor!


----------



## blackcat777

KaseyHK said:


> i clicked on the circle between Quote and Qreply and then pressed Quote. i copied the quote from that page to this thread. it sounds a bit stupid but yes i  did it this way haha
> 
> Sanrio got popular in the early 70s in Japan and late 70s in Hong Kong, not sure about the rest of the world. at school most of my more-wealthy classmates used all Sanrio stationery. i didn't buy any at that time and i started collecting during my university years. i don't like Hello Kitty but i know it's the most popular character and tons of things have been produced with her face on it. it's very similar to LV and yes i compare her with LV
> 
> i collected mostly stationery because it's easier to store and it's less expensive



Oh I see - thanks! > Quote

haha... nice collection!
Regarding designer Hello Kitty handbag, I think Judith Leiber did it too...$3000 or $4000 for a clutch!


----------



## KaseyHK

blackcat777 said:


> Oh I see - thanks! > Quote
> 
> haha... nice collection!
> Regarding designer Hello Kitty handbag, I think Judith Leiber did it too...$3000 or $4000 for a clutch!


are her clutches hand-made and using Swarovski crystals? if so, then i won't be surprised.
i've seen so many fake  HelloKitty clutches, bling-bling cellphone cases and goods like that and the prices range from 5$ to 20$, way much lower than the authentic stuff. if i'm a mother i would be tempted to get replicas for my kids. but no way, i support authentic and genuine goods. if i can't afford them, just buy something else.


----------



## KaseyHK

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...181?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41740d365d
isn't it sea glass? why rare and hard to find? 185$ and still Reserve Not Met?   BIN at 245$ 
i do see some weird listing on the Bay from time to time. and they make me smile haha


----------



## uadjit

Speaking of Sanrio, Vote for Pandapple! http://sanriocharacterranking.com/?lang=en


----------



## KaseyHK

uadjit said:


> Speaking of Sanrio, Vote for Pandapple! http://sanriocharacterranking.com/?lang=en


pandapple &#12497;&#12531;&#12480;&#12483;&#12503;&#12523; is very similar to the characters created by another Japanese company called San-X 
i'm happy to see Pompompurin being #1 haha


----------



## blackcat777

uadjit said:


> Speaking of Sanrio, Vote for Pandapple! http://sanriocharacterranking.com/?lang=en




I voted "Dark Grape Man" - I've never heard of this character until just now but he reminded me of black cat MAM! haha...


----------



## blackcat777

KaseyHK said:


> are her clutches hand-made and using Swarovski crystals? if so, then i won't be surprised.
> i've seen so many fake  HelloKitty clutches, bling-bling cellphone cases and goods like that and the prices range from 5$ to 20$, way much lower than the authentic stuff. if i'm a mother i would be tempted to get replicas for my kids. but no way, i support authentic and genuine goods. if i can't afford them, just buy something else.



Right, as a Judith L clutche, that price is normal... so Sanrio is clearly targeting adults who can afford this price range too as well as kids and teens


----------



## uadjit

KaseyHK said:


> pandapple &#12497;&#12531;&#12480;&#12483;&#12503;&#12523; is very similar to the characters created by another Japanese company called San-X
> i'm happy to see Pompompurin being #1 haha


I like San-x characters, too but because most of their merchandise is imported directly from Japan to the US it is all really expensive here (as opposed to Sanrio which manufactures for the US market). Badzt-maru is actually my favorite Sanrio character but my daughter and I love Pandapple and I felt bad because he only had 173 votes.


----------



## KaseyHK

oh, that's a new character and it looks like cherries on his face lol i have stopped checking Sanrio out for some years so i don't know what characters they have now. but i have to say, i'd prefer their older characters in the 80~90s 


blackcat777 said:


> I voted "Dark Grape Man" - I've never heard of this character until just now but he reminded me of black cat MAM! haha...



i love both Sanrio and San-X! i grew up on them and i'm sure most of the girls born in the 70~80s were hooked up with their stuff. i don't have many Badzt maru stuff, maybe a few erasers and wooden pencils  so happy to have met other tPFers who also love RM and Sanrio here!!


uadjit said:


> I like San-x characters, too but because most of their merchandise is imported directly from Japan to the US it is all really expensive here (as opposed to Sanrio which manufactures for the US market). Badzt-maru is actually my favorite Sanrio character but my daughter and I love Pandapple and I felt bad because he only had 173 votes.


----------



## KaseyHK

really? i have taken several looks at it. even if it's not lizard, i don't find it's woven. if woven, there should be a particular weaving pattern. would that be embossed or quilted?

now i just looked at it again. it looks like there's some stitching (looks like crochet stitches but not close) on another material. it looks kinda weird to me. i thought those lines are the lines done by embossing. i believe the bag shows the stitching more clear in real.  i don't know. haven't seen this before.


missmoz said:


> This is woven not lizard. Just FYI.


----------



## blackcat777

KaseyHK said:


> really? i have taken several looks at it. even if it's not lizard, i don't find it's woven. if woven, there should be a particular weaving pattern. would that be embossed or quilted?
> 
> now i just looked at it again. it looks like there's some stitching (looks like crochet stitches but not close) on another material. it looks kinda weird to me. i thought those lines are the lines done by embossing. i believe the bag shows the stitching more clear in real.  i don't know. haven't seen this before.



I agree with mismozz, it is woven. Just different materials of warp and woof (I saw one IRL)  It is a beautiful bag.


----------



## missmoz

KaseyHK said:


> really? i have taken several looks at it. even if it's not lizard, i don't find it's woven. if woven, there should be a particular weaving pattern. would that be embossed or quilted?
> 
> now i just looked at it again. it looks like there's some stitching (looks like crochet stitches but not close) on another material. it looks kinda weird to me. i thought those lines are the lines done by embossing. i believe the bag shows the stitching more clear in real.  i don't know. haven't seen this before.



It's definitely woven.  I saw bags made of this material at a SS last year.  It's like a weave of different materials such as nylon, tweed-like fabric, and other fabrics.  Very hard to explain.  HTH!


----------



## KaseyHK

oh, that's tweed, i guess. like the one in the dark grey MAC Bombe. so, it is fabric? thank you.



blackcat777 said:


> I agree with mismozz, it is woven. Just different materials of warp and woof (I saw one IRL)  It is a beautiful bag.





missmoz said:


> It's definitely woven.  I saw bags made of this material at a SS last year.  It's like a weave of different materials such as nylon, tweed-like fabric, and other fabrics.  Very hard to explain.  HTH!


----------



## kaits33

Just curious, what bag(s) do you ladies carry in the summer?


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> Just curious, what bag(s) do you ladies carry in the summer?



I'm an equal opportunity bag carrier...I wear my bags year-round and don't really relegate certain ones to certain seasons.  I'm just as likely to wear my Butter Nikki in January as I am to wear it in August.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> I'm an equal opportunity bag carrier...I wear my bags year-round and don't really relegate certain ones to certain seasons.  I'm just as likely to wear my Butter Nikki in January as I am to wear it in August.



Yeah I don't care about colors as much, I'm just concerned about ruining leather with sunscreen and sweat and all of that. Just trying to get ideas for a cute knock-around summer bag!


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> Yeah I don't care about colors as much, I'm just concerned about ruining leather with sunscreen and sweat and all of that. Just trying to get ideas for a cute knock-around summer bag!



Gotcha.  The striped Diamond Tote I had (I've since sold it) was a great canvas bag for warm weather.  I'm actually probably the least qualified to provide an opinion here...I avoid things like beaches like the plague, so don't find myself in sweaty/sunscreen situations too often.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Gotcha.  The striped Diamond Tote I had (I've since sold it) was a great canvas bag for warm weather.  I'm actually probably the least qualified to provide an opinion here...I avoid things like beaches like the plague, so don't find myself in sweaty/sunscreen situations too often.



Hahah thanks! Sorry I wasn't very descriptive in my question.


----------



## KaseyHK

kaits33 said:


> Just curious, what bag(s) do you ladies carry in the summer?


well, style-wise, i tend not to carry those would cling on my body (that'd give heat). therefore in hot weather i usually stay away from Nikkis. other than that i think i carry the same bags that i use in other seasons. color-wise i'd choose to carry bags in a brighter color to match my light color summer clothing and shoes. occasion-wise, if i go out for a summer trailing, i'd definitely pick backpack. 

i don't think seasons make a big difference on my choices. i pick the bags based on the occasion (functionality) then the color of my clothing & shoes (visual effect).


----------



## kaits33

KaseyHK said:


> well, style-wise, i tend not to carry those would cling on my body (that'd give heat). therefore in hot weather i usually stay away from Nikkis. other than that i think i carry the same bags that i use in other seasons. color-wise i'd choose to carry bags in a brighter color to match my light color summer clothing and shoes. occasion-wise, if i go out for a summer trailing, i'd definitely pick backpack.
> 
> i don't think seasons make a big difference on my choices. i pick the bags based on the occasion (functionality) then the color of my clothing & shoes (visual effect).



Yeah, Nikki's are probably not the best bag to carry when it's hot and humid! I guess I was just worried about ruining some of my bags..I do like the diamond striped tote..may pick up one of those, a little less low maintenance for me to just grab and go ya know? Maybe a little cross body too?  ahh, I feel like my purse shopping will never end!


----------



## piosavsfan

Out of my RMs, so far this summer I have been using: bright pink Swing, mint MAB, and lilac Cupid. The swing has probably been my fav - nice pop of color, goes well with a lot of my outfits, and roomy but not a big bag.


----------



## kaits33

piosavsfan said:


> Out of my RMs, so far this summer I have been using: bright pink Swing, mint MAB, and lilac Cupid. The swing has probably been my fav - nice pop of color, goes well with a lot of my outfits, and roomy but not a big bag.



I love all the different colors you're carrying! I'm kind of obsessed with mint right now! I've never owned a swing, do you feel like it transitions between day/night well? I may need to get one if so! I really want a smaller bag (I don't need another mini Mac!) that's a fun pop of color.


----------



## piosavsfan

kaits33 said:


> I love all the different colors you're carrying! I'm kind of obsessed with mint right now! I've never owned a swing, do you feel like it transitions between day/night well? I may need to get one if so! I really want a smaller bag (I don't need another mini Mac!) that's a fun pop of color.



Mint is gorgeous!! I love it so much, very nice summer color.

I think the Swing transitions between day and night well. Depending on your body type/height, you may also be able to wear the Swing crossbody, which is really convenient.


----------



## KaseyHK

kaits33 said:


> Yeah, Nikki's are probably not the best bag to carry when it's hot and humid! I guess I was just worried about ruining some of my bags..I do like the diamond striped tote..may pick up one of those, a little less low maintenance for me to just grab and go ya know? Maybe a little cross body too?  ahh, I feel like my purse shopping will never end!


for summer tote, i like the Cherish tote with a palm tree print on it. it looks very cute


----------



## beachgirl38

kaits33 said:


> I was wondering if you kept her!! I'm glad you  did. That blue is just so unique.  Hope you and your family are  well!



My Marine MAM was just sitting & sitting on Bonz & I just did not want  to lower the price anymore - I figured I would rather keep her than  sell for a price lower than I thought worth.  I tried her on again &  have been using her every day for the past week. I was also nervous that the buyer would not be happy with the mixed leather textures.  It did not bother me, but I can see some buyers may have issue with it.  1 side is so smooth & soft & the other very pebbly.  Strange!  The bag is softening up & smooshing more & more though.    I just have to enjoy  my collection & try to use them all - I still love using my Chloes  the most though.  Today I am wearing my paraty.  

What do you  think of Royal MAM?  I have not seen that color IRL, but I am sure it is  beautiful - my OS MAMs are the nicest quality leather & have the  nicest, most saturated colors.  My SW Blue MAM's brass hw was in shiny  perfect condition - I don't think anyone rarely took the bag out in the 6  (?) years that it has been around.  I was able to go back to all the  past owners (about 5!) of my MAM through Bonz search & they all said  that bag was either never used or rarely used.  My OS emerald MAM's brass was  tarnished a bit, but I used Brasso to shine it up & it looks much  better.

We are all doing great - so happy it is summer!  Hope you are doing well too!


----------



## pennydreadful

Hi, everyone! 

I have a quick question regarding a Nikki that I purchased online a few days ago... I'm sorry to butt in without any preamble, but I was hoping that one of you ladies might be able to share your insight with me!  I've been a MAM/mattie girl for years, but have been bitten by the hobo bug and managed to snag a Nikki for a steal on Bonz.  Thing is though, I never paid them much attention before and now I find myself unable to identify the bag's year/color for certain.  

The bag is described in the listing as "eggplant" with silver hardware (the signature circle hardware that people either love/hate- luckily, I'm a fan!).  It also has a plain black lining, which I have come to understand means it's likely from a SS or one of the Gilt sales.  






This is a photo from the listing (not my own photo; not my own listing).  I haven't received it yet (and the ETA, Friday, feels forever away) but I was wondering if any of you have encountered this bag before.  Can anyone describe the leather to me?  dry/thin, thick, soft, etc?  I would sincerely appreciate it!  Thanks so much


----------



## beachgirl38

pennydreadful said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I have a quick question regarding a Nikki that I purchased online a few days ago... I'm sorry to butt in without any preamble, but I was hoping that one of you ladies might be able to share your insight with me!  I've been a MAM/mattie girl for years, but have been bitten by the hobo bug and managed to snag a Nikki for a steal on Bonz.  Thing is though, I never paid them much attention before and now I find myself unable to identify the bag's year/color for certain.
> 
> The bag is described in the listing as "eggplant" with silver hardware (the signature circle hardware that people either love/hate- luckily, I'm a fan!).  It also has a plain black lining, which I have come to understand means it's likely from a SS or one of the Gilt sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo from the listing (not my own photo; not my own listing).  I haven't received it yet (and the ETA, Friday, feels forever away) but I was wondering if any of you have encountered this bag before.  Can anyone describe the leather to me?  dry/thin, thick, soft, etc?  I would sincerely appreciate it!  Thanks so much




Ooh!  It looks like very thick, soft drapey leather.  It is hard to tell on my monitor, but it looks like eggplant.  The large O rings came out within the past 2 years.  Sorry I can't add more as I have never seen that leather IRL, but from the looks of it it seems to be a very nice leather!  Please post pics when it arrives & let us know what you think!


----------



## pennydreadful

beachgirl38 said:


> Ooh!  It looks like very thick, soft drapey leather.  It is hard to tell on my monitor, but it looks like eggplant.  The large O rings came out within the past 2 years.  Sorry I can't add more as I have never seen that leather IRL, but from the looks of it it seems to be a very nice leather!  Please post pics when it arrives & let us know what you think!


Beachgirl38- Thank you for your input!! I'm crossing my fingers that the leather is as thick as it looks in the picture  Should be here tomorrow; I can't wait!!


----------



## KaseyHK

hahaha... go ahead and rock it  i know you want it 
my MAB got lost by the carrier and my seller on eBay didn't ship my MAM, i think it's a sign tellin me i should stop getting new bags 


Rocket_girl said:


> OS Black MAM in PEPPER! Pricey. Breathtaking.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290938436472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Snugbug- still busy! Maybe this is your HG black?
> Blackcat- check this out. speechless...
> Kasey- no, I am not buying..  after all, I have a few blacks...!


----------



## Rocket_girl

KaseyHK said:


> hahaha... go ahead and rock it  i know you want it
> my MAB got lost by the carrier and my seller on eBay didn't ship my MAM, i think it's a sign tellin me i should stop getting new bags



Oh, no - the shady seller flaked all the way? &#128121;That's awful- i'm sorry. sounds like your gut instincts were exactly right. Will you post in the warning thread so we all know to avoid if it is re- listed? 

Both in the same week really stinks. You could take as a sign to stop buying new bags, &#128549; or you could console yourself with some replacement purchases &#128517;


----------



## blackcat777

Rocket_girl said:


> Oh, no - the shady seller flaked all the way? &#128121;That's awful- i'm sorry. sounds like your gut instincts were exactly right. Will you post in the warning thread so we all know to avoid if it is re- listed?
> 
> Both in the same week really stinks. You could take as a sign to stop buying new bags, &#128549; or you could console yourself with some replacement purchases &#128517;



^^^ Re: Pepper MAM - I KNOW Rocket~~! She's in my watch list, too! 
I really don't need any more black MAM....but she's gorgeous an in such a great condition... and is PEPPPEEEEERRRRR!


----------



## KaseyHK

Rocket_girl said:


> Oh, no - the shady seller flaked all the way? &#65533;&#65533;That's awful- i'm sorry. sounds like your gut instincts were exactly right. Will you post in the warning thread so we all know to avoid if it is re- listed?
> 
> Both in the same week really stinks. You could take as a sign to stop buying new bags, &#65533;&#65533; or you could console yourself with some replacement purchases &#65533;&#65533;


yeah, it sucks. i was so excitedly anticipating the arrivals of the bags. but, as time goes by it seems i've lost my excitement for these bags. it's all gone. so, these accidents are like giving me a second chance to think about my behavior and shopping decision and my answer always is, "no, i don't want the bag. i want my money back!!" my wallet is happy


----------



## MolMol

pennydreadful said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I have a quick question regarding a Nikki that I purchased online a few days ago... I'm sorry to butt in without any preamble, but I was hoping that one of you ladies might be able to share your insight with me!  I've been a MAM/mattie girl for years, but have been bitten by the hobo bug and managed to snag a Nikki for a steal on Bonz.  Thing is though, I never paid them much attention before and now I find myself unable to identify the bag's year/color for certain.
> 
> The bag is described in the listing as "eggplant" with silver hardware (the signature circle hardware that people either love/hate- luckily, I'm a fan!).  It also has a plain black lining, which I have come to understand means it's likely from a SS or one of the Gilt sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo from the listing (not my own photo; not my own listing).  I haven't received it yet (and the ETA, Friday, feels forever away) but I was wondering if any of you have encountered this bag before.  Can anyone describe the leather to me?  dry/thin, thick, soft, etc?  I would sincerely appreciate it!  Thanks so much



could be "deep purple" from an online sample sale


----------



## KaseyHK

it's definitely the leather+nylon MAM, that i've seen on eBay many times. take a look at the bottom of the bag - it's 100% nylon.


Rocket_girl said:


> This one looks like fabric w/ leather, but material says 'leather' and i didn't see mention of fabric (other than lining) in the text. Has 14 bids (still below reserve) as of now.
> 
> After my own faux-leather MAC (described as leather), wanted to share heads up here - may be inadvertent, but this looks confusing to me:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...224?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac62b5400


----------



## Rocket_girl

KaseyHK said:


> it's definitely the leather+nylon MAM, that i've seen on eBay many times. take a look at the bottom of the bag - it's 100% nylon.



I was curious about what seller would say, so I wrote and asked seller to clarify, which she did within the same hour. it is nylon. she also said that she doesn't know RM at all I it is her sisters bag and she is just helping her sister sell it.

I thought of Kenzibray's experience w/ disgruntled buyer who returned a strapless MAC even after clearly described as having no strap... and mine w/ faux-leather MAC described as leather, which I never thought to confirm because -- although I know there are fabric MACs out there, i had no idea there were faux leathers (this one a sample) as well. Now I know... and I shop more carefully!

  i then stuck my nose in where it doesn't belong. I wrote back to explain that this style bag (a black MAM) is usually leather & buyers may be confused. i gently suggested that she describe as nylon in the listing and list material as fabric rather than leather to prevent a possible disgruntled buyer. The bag had 18 bids - and although all those folks MAY know its nylon, its easier to imagine a speedy bid by excited shopper  who saw a steal and didn't notice - [then again, maybe nylon MAMs typically attract frenzied bidding???]

She did reply to reiterate that she was selling for her sister and did not know anything about RM. OK, then.. I have not checked the listing again - she may have changed it.

I hope it sells smoothly, but odds of disappointed buyer may be greater than zero. I could tell it was nylon from pics - but a newbie may not notice. Thus, I felt compelled to butt in w/ seller, lest we see a horror story from a new Minkette, about her gorgeous black MAM that turned out to be...nylon. I could all to easily see myself BEING that girl when I was new to RM! Could still happen to some poor soul, but I feel better knowing I tried.


----------



## KaseyHK

Rocket_girl said:


> I was curious about what seller would say, so I wrote and asked seller to clarify, which she did within the same hour. it is nylon. she also said that she doesn't know RM at all I it is her sisters bag and she is just helping her sister sell it.
> 
> I thought of Kenzibray's experience w/ disgruntled buyer who returned a strapless MAC even after clearly described as having no strap... and mine w/ faux-leather MAC described as leather, which I never thought to confirm because -- although I know there are fabric MACs out there, i had no idea there were faux leathers (this one a sample) as well. Now I know... and I shop more carefully!
> 
> i then stuck my nose in where it doesn't belong. I wrote back to explain that this style bag (a black MAM) is usually leather & buyers may be confused. i gently suggested that she describe as nylon in the listing and list material as fabric rather than leather to prevent a possible disgruntled buyer. The bag had 18 bids - and although all those folks MAY know its nylon, its easier to imagine a speedy bid by excited shopper  who saw a steal and didn't notice - [then again, maybe nylon MAMs typically attract frenzied bidding???]
> 
> She did reply to reiterate that she was selling for her sister and did not know anything about RM. OK, then.. I have not checked the listing again - she may have changed it.
> 
> I hope it sells smoothly, but odds of disappointed buyer may be greater than zero. I could tell it was nylon from pics - but a newbie may not notice. Thus, I felt compelled to butt in w/ seller, lest we see a horror story from a new Minkette, about her gorgeous black MAM that turned out to be...nylon. I could all to easily see myself BEING that girl when I was new to RM! Could still happen to some poor soul, but I feel better knowing I tried.


and now i start to wonder from where she got the description? 
the description that she put up there is quite misleading and if someone bought the bag and then found out Item Not As Described, the seller will get into trouble and probably will lose the case. i know it so well. i hope she is smart and change the description and subject line soon to avoid bad consequences. but it's up to her, Rocket. you've done what you can do.  

oh, i have just checked the listing now - she's added a note in red:

Just to let buyer know this is a nylon bag with leather, which is rare.

I am not an expert on these bags. This was my sister in laws and she only used once.

The reserve price for this bag is $200.00

Thank You All!!!


good job, Rocket!


----------



## uadjit

Rocket_girl said:


> I thought of Kenzibray's experience w/ disgruntled buyer who returned a strapless MAC even after clearly described as having no strap...



OMG. This exact same thing happened to me. I mentioned that the bag had no strap no less than 5 times IN ALL CAPS, including in the description of condition that appears at the top in eNay listings. Still, the buyer messages me to complain that there was no strap.  People sometimes!

I've also run across nylon MAMs listed as leather before and have emailed sellers about it. I think the confusion arises because on RM bags the tag will describe the bag as leather even if just the trim is leather. You'd think people would be able to tell the difference between the texture of nylon and leather but lots can't. I think they just follow what the tag says when listing.


----------



## MAGJES

Lulu on General Hospital is carrying a Nikki right now.


----------



## KaseyHK

i love my LoveLetters. however, for this MAM, honestly i find the zips and whipstitches look a bit funny on it. perhaps just me. 



HavPlenty said:


> Look at this! Kasey comes to mind.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231012533519?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_45wt_1162


----------



## KaseyHK

found a youtube video showing older styles of RM bags at an outdated interview. love the old styles!


----------



## bunniluver

Oh the dustbag debacle continues.

Question: How in the world do I know which purses/companies have dustbags?

I purchased a Mini Mac last year through Saks.com, and there was no dustbag. I even went in, and they said there was nothing they could od about getting me an RM one, but the SA was nice enough to give me two from a different brand.

I received another Mini Mac today from Zappos, and again, no dustbag. I'm wondering if I'm destined to never get one lol.


----------



## KaseyHK

bunniluver said:


> Oh the dustbag debacle continues.
> 
> Question: How in the world do I know which purses/companies have dustbags?
> 
> I purchased a Mini Mac last year through Saks.com, and there was no dustbag. I even went in, and they said there was nothing they could od about getting me an RM one, but the SA was nice enough to give me two from a different brand.
> 
> I received another Mini Mac today from Zappos, and again, no dustbag. I'm wondering if I'm destined to never get one lol.


all brand new RM purses should come with dustbags if you order from the authorized retailers. i guess the bags that you received are returns and the stores didn't examine them carefully before sending them to other customers. that's why i hate to receive returns. so far, all of my brand new RM bags were wrapped and came with dustbags. i have only ordered from Amazon, RM.com, Gilt and MyHabit so i don't know about the rest.


----------



## Rocket_girl

KaseyHK said:


> all brand new RM purses should come with dustbags if you order from the authorized retailers. i guess the bags that you received are returns and the stores didn't examine them carefully before sending them to other customers. that's why i hate to receive returns. so far, all of my brand new RM bags were wrapped and came with dustbags. i have only ordered from Amazon, RM.com, Gilt and MyHabit so i don't know about the rest.



I have received prior returns more than once. It's likely that whoever handles merchandise in the warehouse -shipping or receiving- does not know all the bags and how they should appear/ what they should include. They would also see plenty of budget bags that do not include dust bags... It is obvious to us, but to non-bag-people, maybe not so much. They could use some QC before shipping back out (re-wrap, maybe request extra dustbags from RM...) but until they do, we can cross our fingers every time we click 'buy now" since it goes well more often than not, I am OK with that &#128516;


----------



## bunniluver

Rocket_girl said:


> I have received prior returns more than once. It's likely that whoever handles merchandise in the warehouse -shipping or receiving- does not know all the bags and how they should appear/ what they should include. They would also see plenty of budget bags that do not include dust bags... It is obvious to us, but to non-bag-people, maybe not so much. They could use some QC before shipping back out (re-wrap, maybe request extra dustbags from RM...) but until they do, we can cross our fingers every time we click 'buy now" since it goes well more often than not, I am OK with that &#128516;





KaseyHK said:


> all brand new RM purses should come with dustbags if you order from the authorized retailers. i guess the bags that you received are returns and the stores didn't examine them carefully before sending them to other customers. that's why i hate to receive returns. so far, all of my brand new RM bags were wrapped and came with dustbags. i have only ordered from Amazon, RM.com, Gilt and MyHabit so i don't know about the rest.



I went ahead and sent them a message about it. Their quick chat option was full. Btw, I love the message they had: "Sorry, the Zappos minions are currently plotting world domination and are therefore unavailable!"

Adorable. I'll check back with what they say. It was a sale item, so who knows. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Rocket_girl

bunniluver said:


> I went ahead and sent them a message about it. Their quick chat option was full. Btw, I love the message they had: "Sorry, the Zappos minions are currently plotting world domination and are therefore unavailable!"
> 
> Adorable. I'll check back with what they say. It was a sale item, so who knows. Thank you for your help!



Zappos is the best customer service around. It will be good, and-- as suggested by minions-- it will be fun! Good luck!


----------



## KaseyHK

WOW, amazing collection!! looking great! 
you still have a lot of space - you can add one more layer between 2 layers  
for me, it's hopeless. i've tried everything. i even store my bags under my bed. and i have to say, 30 bags are enough for me. well, perhaps a couple more, but that's it 



Rocket_girl said:


> Now, like Kasey- until I have a bigger closet (in a bigger place), the altar is RM complete.
> 
> View attachment 2253875


----------



## Rocket_girl

KaseyHK said:


> WOW, amazing collection!! looking great!
> you still have a lot of space - you can add one more layer between 2 layers
> for me, it's hopeless. i've tried everything. i even store my bags under my bed. and i have to say, 30 bags are enough for me. well, perhaps a couple more, but that's it



Lol- don't laugh when I tell you I've thought of that... The layers!


----------



## bunniluver

KaseyHK said:


> all brand new RM purses should come with dustbags if you order from the authorized retailers. i guess the bags that you received are returns and the stores didn't examine them carefully before sending them to other customers. that's why i hate to receive returns. so far, all of my brand new RM bags were wrapped and came with dustbags. i have only ordered from Amazon, RM.com, Gilt and MyHabit so i don't know about the rest.





Rocket_girl said:


> I have received prior returns more than once. It's likely that whoever handles merchandise in the warehouse -shipping or receiving- does not know all the bags and how they should appear/ what they should include. They would also see plenty of budget bags that do not include dust bags... It is obvious to us, but to non-bag-people, maybe not so much. They could use some QC before shipping back out (re-wrap, maybe request extra dustbags from RM...) but until they do, we can cross our fingers every time we click 'buy now" since it goes well more often than not, I am OK with that &#128516;



They got back to me, and the purse I bought does not come with a dust bag. Bummer. Oh well. One of these days I'll get one.


----------



## KaseyHK

bunniluver said:


> They got back to me, and the purse I bought does not come with a dust bag. Bummer. Oh well. One of these days I'll get one.


now you make me start to wonder would that be possible for some of her bags (those of non-leather material) to come without dustbags - since the major materials of your 2 bags are straws and fabric. just my guess.
some of my pre-owned bags don't have dustbags. i am thinking about getting some pillow cases as substitutes. or perhaps i can make some with micro-fiber or satin


----------



## KaseyHK

Rocket_girl said:


> Lol- don't laugh when I tell you I've thought of that... The layers!


----------



## bunniluver

KaseyHK said:


> now you make me start to wonder would that be possible for some of her bags (those of non-leather material) to come without dustbags - since your 2 bags are straws and fabrics. just my guess.
> some of my pre-owned bags don't have dustbags. i am thinking about getting some pillow cases as substitutes. or perhaps i can make some with micro-fiber or satin



That's what I'm thinking. I have an extra one that I wasn't using, the one from the Saks SA, so it's not an issue of my bag isn't protected. I just want an RM dustbag that matches the lining. It's the little things that make me happy.

I was more worried about the straw one. I do not want to ruin that one. There's no turning back if I do.


----------



## KaseyHK

you may try to contact RM's customer service and see if they will offer you the dustbags for free or if not any advice on where and how to them. for me i don't particularly like most of her dustbags. i'd prefer those made of satin 


bunniluver said:


> That's what I'm thinking. I have an extra one that I wasn't using, the one from the Saks SA, so it's not an issue of my bag isn't protected. I just want an RM dustbag that matches the lining. It's the little things that make me happy.
> 
> I was more worried about the straw one. I do not want to ruin that one. There's no turning back if I do.


----------



## bunniluver

KaseyHK said:


> you may try to contact RM's customer service and see if they will offer you the dustbags for free or if not any advice on where and how to them. for me i don't particularly like most of her dustbags. i'd prefer those made of satin



I asked last year with my other one, and they said it was up to the retailer, so I don't know if they would. Zappos said they called them, but no one was available to take their call.


----------



## KaseyHK

i don't know about yours but all of my brand new RM bags were well wrapped with filmsy plastic bags so there's no way the retailers could take away the dustbags without cutting open the plastic bags. if the bags originally didn't come with dustbags, then from what they told you i understand they don't have any to offer. sorry!


bunniluver said:


> I asked last year with my other one, and they said it was up to the retailer, so I don't know if they would. Zappos said they called them, but no one was available to take their call.


----------



## KaseyHK

thank you for the clarification. i thought we call all old hardware "siggy". i do know there's a very siggy hardware with a square on the clasp  and the metal feet with the script-like letters RM engraved on it. so, how do people usually call the other one with RM engraved on the sides of the zipper pulls?


pandafan said:


> NMA, just FYI: this is a sample sale mac. I bought one online in winter 2010. Pebbly, subdued purple leather with a dogleash clasp, not siggy hw.


----------



## Fashion1

KaseyHK said:


> thank you for the clarification. i thought we call all old hardware "siggy". i do know there's a very siggy hardware with a square with the script-like letters RM engraved on it. so, how to call the other one with RM engraved on the sides of the zipper pulls?


 
The square with script letters engraved on it is the Signature or siggy hw, and the hardware that came after that with the square rings with Rebecca Minkoff engraved on the sides along with the dogleash is called Mixed Hardware since it was a combination of the old school hardware and siggie. The old school brass dogleash hardware with rounded drings and no engravings came before Siggie. Hope this helps!


----------



## KaseyHK

Fashion1 said:


> The square with script letters engraved on it is the Signature or siggy hw, and the hardware that came after that with the square rings with Rebecca Minkoff engraved on the sides along with the dogleash is called Mixed Hardware since it was a combination of the old school hardware and siggie. The old school brass dogleash hardware with rounded drings and no engravings came before Siggie. Hope this helps!


----------



## iHeartMK

Hello. Im not usually on the RM forums as im usually in the Michael Kors forum so I dont really know where I should place this comment. But I went into TJMaxx earlier today and they had TONS of RM bags there!! I was really overwhelmed by the selection. I've only recently gotten into RM as of like...yesterday hahah so I don't own one yet but I'm looking forward to her future styles!


----------



## shminbabe

iHeartMK said:


> Hello. Im not usually on the RM forums as im usually in the Michael Kors forum so I dont really know where I should place this comment. But I went into TJMaxx earlier today and they had TONS of RM bags there!! I was really overwhelmed by the selection. I've only recently gotten into RM as of like...yesterday hahah so I don't own one yet but I'm looking forward to her future styles!



Welcome to RM!  Which of her bags were at TJ's?

You'll probably own one by the end of the week.  Lol.  

The MAC is a good bag to start with!


----------



## Esquared72

Just had to share. I just gave Butter Nikki a well-deserved and overdue massage with Cadillac Boot & Shoe. Wow. I can't even express how pillowy soft this bag is. Tried to capture it with a couple of pics. I wish RM still used this type of leather on all of her current bags. 
View attachment 2265848

View attachment 2265849


----------



## iHeartMK

shminbabe said:


> Welcome to RM!  Which of her bags were at TJ's?
> 
> You'll probably own one by the end of the week.  Lol.
> 
> The MAC is a good bag to start with!



They had the MAC, Cupid, Swing (my fav so far), and MAB Mini. Each came in a variety of colors as well!


----------



## Rocket_girl

iHeartMK said:


> Hello. Im not usually on the RM forums as im usually in the Michael Kors forum so I dont really know where I should place this comment. But I went into TJMaxx earlier today and they had TONS of RM bags there!! I was really overwhelmed by the selection. I've only recently gotten into RM as of like...yesterday hahah so I don't own one yet but I'm looking forward to her future styles!



There is a thread titled RM at TJMaxx...etc. pretty active recently- others are finding what you did. Good luck and see you back here with a few reveals! You will own one by the end of this week... another by the next... and so on...


----------



## shminbabe

iHeartMK said:


> They had the MAC, Cupid, Swing (my fav so far), and MAB Mini. Each came in a variety of colors as well!



Wow!  That's an amazing selection.  I've never seen anything more than a RM pouch at my TJs.

I love the Swing!  I have two of them.


----------



## iHeartMK

shminbabe said:


> Wow!  That's an amazing selection.  I've never seen anything more than a RM pouch at my TJs.
> 
> I love the Swing!  I have two of them.



oooh! Do you mind posting pics of both your Swing and possible mod shots? How's the wear on the leather and its structure after use? Does it sag a lot? I would appreciate some 'before and after' pics, haha! TIA!


----------



## shminbabe

iHeartMK said:


> oooh! Do you mind posting pics of both your Swing and possible mod shots? How's the wear on the leather and its structure after use? Does it sag a lot? I would appreciate some 'before and after' pics, haha! TIA!



Hi!

I don't know how to post pics, I'm afraid. :shame: (I'm sure it's not hard to learn, but...I just haven't.)  

I've carried each Swing a handful of times.  My black Swing is of a softer leather that does grower smooshier while the Grape Swing is of a distressed, or glazed leather, whose finish is different from the black.

I'd say they maintain their structure and don't sag.  This is not a bag that will 'puddle'.  While it _is_ structured, it's still a 'soft' bag per se.  It's shape isn't going to change, rather, the leather's patina will vary, depending on the leather it's crafted with.  The bag maintains its shape, and while neither of my Swings have been carried much, I don't ever expect it to lose its basic architecture.

I love the Swings!  I love that they are of two different types of leather.  The black leather is soft and the Grape is - as I said - a sort of 'glazed' finish.

Love the Swings, and hope this helps give you a mental image of these bags!


----------



## kirbyallison

eehlers said:


> *New chat thread! Continued from here:*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/minkie-chat-thread-lets-chat-3-a-634982.html
> 
> 
> I'm giving myself a challenge. I've put on some extra pounds in the last 6 months or so and have had such a hard time sticking to the habits I know I need to in order to get them off.
> 
> Sooo...I'm tempting myself with a reward on the back-end. If I can get off the 30 pounds I'd like to lose, I can buy myself a goodie. What I'd really like is a nice, high-end wallet - something great quality that will last for years. Maybe something like a Ferragamo continental wallet. I'm already motivated for a morning run tomorrow!
> 
> Anyone tried a plan like this before to achieve a goal? Did it work?
> 
> I'll keep ya posted on my progress!


This is a great idea, I've never thought of using this as a motivational tool, thans for the idea!


----------



## pennydreadful

kirbyallison said:


> This is a great idea, I've never thought of using this as a motivational tool, thans for the idea!



I agree, this is a really good idea!! I think I might do something similar...  You should keep us updated as to what wallet you decide on!! (maybe a ferragamo to match that beautiful bag you recently revealed, iirc?)


----------



## Esquared72

pennydreadful said:


> I agree, this is a really good idea!! I think I might do something similar...  You should keep us updated as to what wallet you decide on!! (maybe a ferragamo to match that beautiful bag you recently revealed, iirc?)



Lol...the original post is from a year ago. I've fallen off and climbed back on the wagon many times since then. The weight is still a battle,but I did still use the 'reward' mentality on a purchase. I ran my first 5K this year and my Ferragamo Sofia bag was my reward for completing it (it was a long standing goal of mine). So using a bag as a reward can be successful!!


----------



## iHeartMK

shminbabe said:


> Hi!
> 
> I don't know how to post pics, I'm afraid. :shame: (I'm sure it's not hard to learn, but...I just haven't.)
> 
> I've carried each Swing a handful of times.  My black Swing is of a softer leather that does grower smooshier while the Grape Swing is of a distressed, or glazed leather, whose finish is different from the black.
> 
> I'd say they maintain their structure and don't sag.  This is not a bag that will 'puddle'.  While it _is_ structured, it's still a 'soft' bag per se.  It's shape isn't going to change, rather, the leather's patina will vary, depending on the leather it's crafted with.  The bag maintains its shape, and while neither of my Swings have been carried much, I don't ever expect it to lose its basic architecture.
> 
> I love the Swings!  I love that they are of two different types of leather.  The black leather is soft and the Grape is - as I said - a sort of 'glazed' finish.
> 
> Love the Swings, and hope this helps give you a mental image of these bags!



Thank you so much for explaining! I have also noticed the different leathers on the Swings but wasn't 100% sure but it's good to know for sure now. I'm not really a fan 'glazed' or distressed leather, so I'm leaning more towards black. I've only owned one black bag (with GHW) in my 'designer bag' life but sold it because I felt the color was too harsh against my pastel-y colored clothes.  If the black Swing bag ever comes out with gunmetal or black hardware, it'd totally win my heart.  thanks again!!


----------



## PurpleNat

Hello all. First time poster here. I've never owned an expensive or 'designer' handbag before, and decided to invest a little in something that would last longer than a year or two. I just ordered the Swing in silver. I'm looking forward to receiving it next week!  

Do you have any advice for a Rebecca Minkoff newbie (and fancy hangdbag newbie in general)? I plan on making this swing my everyday summer bag.


----------



## desertdweller

PurpleNat said:


> Hello all. First time poster here. I've never owned an expensive or 'designer' handbag before, and decided to invest a little in something that would last longer than a year or two. I just ordered the Swing in silver. I'm looking forward to receiving it next week!
> 
> Do you have any advice for a Rebecca Minkoff newbie (and fancy hangdbag newbie in general)? I plan on making this swing my everyday summer bag.


I'm a newbie too, just discovered RM in May. I have the Swing in white and the first thing I did was spray it with Apple Guard to protect it. I read on these forums that it works at keeping the leather protected. I love my Swing, hope you love yours too!


----------



## PurpleNat

desertdweller said:


> ... and the first thing I did was spray it with Apple Guard to protect it. I read on these forums that it works at keeping the leather protected.


Thanks for the tip, DesertDweller. I've gotten beeswax spray for my suede shoes before, so it only makes sense to get a protective spray for a handbag as well.


----------



## blackice87

Hi everyone,
Just a quick question - is there a place to get Rebecca Minkoff bags authenticated? I'm considering getting a mini mac from Ebay. Should I be wary of fakes? TIA for any help!


----------



## Rocket_girl

blackice87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just a quick question - is there a place to get Rebecca Minkoff bags authenticated? I'm considering getting a mini mac from Ebay. Should I be wary of fakes? TIA for any help!



See "authenticate this Rebecca Minkoff" thread in this forum.


----------



## blackice87

Rocket_girl said:


> See "authenticate this Rebecca Minkoff" thread in this forum.



Thanks for your help! I looked there earlier but didn't see a thread dedicated to Rebecca Minkoff. Guess I'll have to create one.


----------



## Esquared72

blackice87 said:


> Thanks for your help! I looked there earlier but didn't see a thread dedicated to Rebecca Minkoff. Guess I'll have to create one.



Here you go...it's a sticky thread in the RM Shopping area:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=542702


----------



## blackice87

eehlers said:


> Here you go...it's a sticky thread in the RM Shopping area:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=542702



Oh thank you so much! I missed totally missed the subforums for Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## intrigue

I wasn't sure if I should start a new thread but I was hoping to get feedback on the new RM MAB Tote Mini...it looks like the perfect little crossbody! And I am really loving the "port" color....was hoping somebody may have seen it IRL or has one (I'm not sure it will fit all my daily "essentials")

I'm having trouble uploading a picture so here is a link.


----------



## Jmc8683

I don't have enough posts to make a new thread but is it common when you send in your RM purse to have it come back to you look like they took a highlighter/sharpie to the piping that rubbed off? I carried the bag for two weeks and on 3 of the four sides all of the neon piping rubbed off revealing the "gray" suede piping underneath. It's actually really embarrassing now. 


three of the four sides now look like this and it's VERY noticeable. 

http://tinypic.com/r/30xfw20/5


----------



## Rocket_girl

Jmc8683 said:


> I don't have enough posts to make a new thread but is it common when you send in your RM purse to have it come back to you look like they took a highlighter/sharpie to the piping that rubbed off? I carried the bag for two weeks and on 3 of the four sides all of the neon piping rubbed off revealing the "gray" suede piping underneath. It's actually really embarrassing now.
> 
> 
> three of the four sides now look like this and it's VERY noticeable.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/30xfw20/5



Oh, my... you're right, that looks awful. I am so sorry. That should not be common (that should be unheard of)! I have heard about poor customer service from RM, but this trumps them all. 

I would encourage you to return this for a full refund (even worse of you bought it directly from RM). I'd say RM also owes you for whatever you paid to ship it to/ from them (no matter where you bought it). I cannot IMAGINE being the person who looked at this and said "good job 'fixing' this- this represents our brand well. It's good to go- send it back to her"

Did they include any kind of explanation? As in: gee, we tried, but nothing we can do - we're really sorry and we're happy to replace or refund or give you a gift certificate to purchase something else? 

This is just about enough to sour me on the whole brand. It's bad enough for the trim to fail that way so quickly- and unspeakably awful for them to send it back to you in this condition. 

I am so, so sorry your bag is wrecked &#128563;&#128561;&#128546;


----------



## KaseyHK

oh, it looks bad. what do you mean "they"? did you send the bag to a repairing/ maintenance company for fixing the piping and what they did was to use a highlighter? to my understanding, a repairing company would apply some leather dye (like shoe dye) on the spots and then apply some leather finish oil to protect the areas from future damage. from what i see in the photos, they did a poor job and need to refund the money that you paid for the job. find a better company and i hope it will look better. 



Jmc8683 said:


> I don't have enough posts to make a new thread but is it common when you send in your RM purse to have it come back to you look like *they *took a highlighter/sharpie to the piping that rubbed off? I carried the bag for two weeks and on 3 of the four sides all of the neon piping rubbed off revealing the "gray" suede piping underneath. It's actually really embarrassing now.
> 
> 
> three of the four sides now look like this and it's VERY noticeable.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/30xfw20/5


----------



## Jmc8683

KaseyHK said:


> oh, it looks bad. what do you mean "they"? did you send the bag to a repairing/ maintenance company for fixing the piping and what they did was to use a highlighter? to my understanding, a repairing company would apply some leather dye (like shoe dye) on the spots and then apply some leather finish oil to protect the areas from future damage. from what i see in the photos, they did a poor job and need to refund the money that you paid for the job. find a better company and i hope it will look better.



They as in sent directly to RM for repairs. Not an outside company. Very disappointed and will likely return to Nordstrom since this happened after carrying barely for a few times and rubbing off.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Jmc8683 said:


> They as in sent directly to RM for repairs. Not an outside company. Very disappointed and will likely return to Nordstrom since this happened after carrying barely for a few times and rubbing off.



Oh, I am glad you bought it at Nordstrom. They would be good to you anyway - because they just *are* but when you tell them you sent it *to RM* and this is how it came back, I'm sure they will take good care of you.

Good luck - and shame on RM. Horrible!


----------



## KaseyHK

Jmc8683 said:


> They as in sent directly to RM for repairs. Not an outside company. Very disappointed and will likely return to Nordstrom since this happened after carrying barely for a few times and rubbing off.


that's weird. i don't have similar experience with my RM bags. perhaps, the leather that they're using for some styles has a really serious issue. i suppose it's super filmsy so it gets damaged easily. anyways, sorry to hear and hope you will get a refund or replacement.


----------



## KaseyHK

what's happened to this bag? it looks weird. i don't think it originally looks like this. any idea?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REBECCA-MIN...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35caa743be


----------



## KaseyHK

was on the Bay and found a bunch of sample bags with a *new *lining (see the photo below). what do you think? it looks kinda cheap to me, sorry


----------



## beachgirl38

KaseyHK said:


> was on the Bay and found a bunch of sample bags with a *new *lining (see the photo below). what do you think? it looks kinda cheap to me, sorry



I am not crazy about her new linings lately.  I miss black & white floral, cheetah & even the polka dots.  Wow, imagine if she brought back fleur de lis or mosaic!


----------



## Rocket_girl

beachgirl38 said:


> I am not crazy about her new linings lately.  I miss black & white floral, cheetah & even the polka dots.  Wow, imagine if she brought back fleur de lis or mosaic!



cheetah!


----------



## PurpleNat

KaseyHK said:


> what's happened to this bag? it looks weird. i don't think it originally looks like this. any idea?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/REBECCA-MIN...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35caa743be


It look like a "punk" version of the MAC. It definitely looks strange to me too.


----------



## gurlsaved

Hey ladies- new to RM and just got the Mini 5 zip in almond from the online sale. On the pics it shows a back zipper, which I thought she no longer has on the 5 zips. Should I expect a back zip on this one? Are pics accurate on the website to what you actually receive? Thanks!

I am re-posting this from another thread because I didn't get any replies =)


----------



## uadjit

Jmc8683 said:


> I don't have enough posts to make a new thread but is it common when you send in your RM purse to have it come back to you look like they took a highlighter/sharpie to the piping that rubbed off? I carried the bag for two weeks and on 3 of the four sides all of the neon piping rubbed off revealing the "gray" suede piping underneath. It's actually really embarrassing now.
> 
> 
> three of the four sides now look like this and it's VERY noticeable.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/30xfw20/5



OMG. That is terrible! I would just return it for a refund except that it's probably Nordstrom that will eat the cost rather than RM.


----------



## uadjit

KaseyHK said:


> was on the Bay and found a bunch of sample bags with a *new *lining (see the photo below). what do you think? it looks kinda cheap to me, sorry



What's it made of? I kind of like the pattern but I like the canvas linings. I'm not really into satiny or poly linings. Even though it's nice that they're lighter they feel cheap to me.


----------



## KaseyHK

well, i guess it's either cotton or nylon. canvas costs more so i don't think they'd use this material for lining. they also use plastic zippers inside the bags and no leather trimming for the pockets. the new price of the MAB mini 395$ does reflect that but for other bags they still sell at the original price, and that is crazy! i actually prefer 1 single dark color with the logo in a lighter color (Prada's is also great) for the lining, that looks more professional to me.



uadjit said:


> What's it made of? I kind of like the pattern but I like the canvas linings. I'm not really into satiny or poly linings. Even though it's nice that they're lighter they feel cheap to me.


----------



## KaseyHK

gurlsaved said:


> Hey ladies- new to RM and just got the Mini 5 zip in almond from the online sale. On the pics it shows a back zipper, which I thought she no longer has on the 5 zips. Should I expect a back zip on this one? Are pics accurate on the website to what you actually receive? Thanks!
> 
> I am re-posting this from another thread because I didn't get any replies =)


some of the mini 5-Zips have an exterior zip pocket for the older ones and the newer ones. it just depends on which colors. so, if you want one with a zip pocket outside, just check which colors got that. the ext pocket is not a deal breaker for me  

i think you will receive it with an ext zip pocket. but i'm not 100% sure. call their hotline to make sure, maybe?


----------



## gurlsaved

KaseyHK said:


> some of the mini 5-Zips have an exterior zip pocket for the older ones and the newer ones. it just depends on which colors. so, if you want one with a zip pocket outside, just check which colors got that. the ext pocket is not a deal breaker for me
> 
> i think you will receive it with an ext zip pocket. but i'm not 100% sure. call their hotline to make sure, maybe?



Thanks for your reply!  The back zip isn't a deal breaker for me either and in fact didn't even realize the back zip pic until after I purchased it so was just wondering since its my first RM bag purchase.


----------



## Rocket_girl

KaseyHK said:


> what's happened to this bag? it looks weird. i don't think it originally looks like this. any idea?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/REBECCA-MIN...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35caa743be



Lol- it's bedazzled!


----------



## Rocket_girl

gurlsaved said:


> Hey ladies- new to RM and just got the Mini 5 zip in almond from the online sale. On the pics it shows a back zipper, which I thought she no longer has on the 5 zips. Should I expect a back zip on this one? Are pics accurate on the website to what you actually receive? Thanks!
> 
> I am re-posting this from another thread because I didn't get any replies =)



I know from others that the pics can differ a bit from what you receive (I.e.: lining fabric and zips). I bought from a tPFer who bought from RM.com and had that experience- the lining she received was different from the one shown online... and the bag had an older-style back zip even though it was never pictured that way on line. It can happen- the most logical guess I have about that is that they may have mixed older w/ newer stock.

Hope this helps - sounds like you would be happy with either one- you got a great deal either way! Congrats!


----------



## KaseyHK

i don't understand how come people have double standards on the same thing.
i posted on the eBay forum about my INAD case for advice about 3 months ago. i won the case and got a free return label. many of the tPFers then said it's not free, it's from other sellers' pockets. ok, got it. and then in their posts they attached some implications that i was suspicious to ask for a partial refund and commented that it's my responsibility to pay for the return shipping. i still insist it's the seller's responsibility because she lied about the bag with bad attitude etc. so, i know it's MY responsibility, ok, move on. but none of them supported me and many of them tried to make me feel bad.

then recently, a former fellow Minkette got scammed for bags valued over 7K and PayPal refunded the buyer for a wrong decision and the seller got her credits back at the end. so it means PayPal is eating the huge loss. this money is also taken from other sellers' pockets. then, why do other tPFers (esp those who commented on my case) have a supportive attitude for the seller this time? is it because she got scammed so they think it's okay to cover the loss with other sellers' money? i felt i was scammed when i received the bag which was totally different from the listing. why did other people think i was trying to get an additional discount when i was asking for a partial refund? it's kinda obvious that these people form a close circle and they support each other and if someone is new and not in their circle they try to discourage her/ him to get what s/he thinks it's right. although i know the info that some of them have provided is kind of true, their attitude and the implications embedded in some of their replies are making others feel bad. sucks.

sorry about this post but i really need a place (here or the bathroom lol) to vent.


----------



## uadjit

KaseyHK said:


> i don't understand how come people have double standards on the same thing.
> i posted on the eBay forum about my INAD case for advice about 3 months ago. i won the case and got a free return label. many of the tPFers then said it's not free, it's from other sellers' pockets. ok, got it. and then in their posts they attached some implications that i was suspicious to ask for a partial refund and commented that it's my responsibility to pay for the return shipping. i still insist it's the seller's responsibility because she lied about the bag with bad attitude etc. so, i know it's MY responsibility, ok, move on. but none of them supported me and many of them tried to make me feel bad.
> 
> then recently, a former fellow Minkette got scammed for bags valued over 7K and PayPal refunded the buyer for a wrong decision and the seller got her credits back at the end. so it means PayPal is eating the huge loss. this money is also taken from other sellers' pockets. then, why do other tPFers (esp those who commented on my case) have a supportive attitude for the seller this time? is it because she got scammed so they think it's okay to cover the loss with other sellers' money? i felt i was scammed when i received the bag which was totally different from the listing. why did other people think i was trying to get an additional discount when i was asking for a partial refund? it's kinda obvious that these people form a close circle and they support each other and if someone is new and not in their circle they try to discourage her/ him to get what s/he thinks it's right. although i know the info that some of them have provided is kind of true, their attitude and the implications embedded in some of their replies are making others feel bad. sucks.
> 
> sorry about this post but i really need a place (here or the bathroom lol) to vent.



Well, it is different. In lv's case it was actually PayPal that cheated her because they gave the scammer her money even though it was a blatant case of fraud. The buyer was the the thief but PayPal abetted the theft by handing over $7800 to a person who mailed back a box of junk. PayPal _literally_ owed her the money and I have no doubt they will pursue the scammer in court to recover it so in the long run I doubt it will come out of PP's pockets. I maintain that it's this kind of bungled handling of theft that raises the fees, not the odd courtesy refund.

That said, I don't think it's wrong to request a refund from PP or eBay when you have been misled regardless of whose pocket it is coming out of. You should be made whole. 

It's a different issue with regards to partial refunds, though. The problem is how the request is perceived by the seller. It might actually be the best solution but there are so many scammers out there who make up defects in a bag as an excuse to lower the price after the fact that a request for a partial immediately sends up red flags. You assume that the seller knows they sent you a defective bag but some are just inattentive or have low standards for used goods. Partial refunds have such a negative connotation on eBay that I figure they're basically off the table when it comes to negotiating a resolution unless the seller offers one.


----------



## KaseyHK

thanks for the reply. i know what's going on. i just cannot pick the right words for details (sorry i'm not a native). still. other people should choose to show support or not to show any, either way is fine. but they chose to discourage me in a not so nice way. they discouraged me by labeling me as "suspicious". if they could post the facts first and then based on those facts give their opinions that my chance to get a partial refund or something was small, then i would feel a lot better. you know what i mean?

it's about other people's attitude, which i'm more concerned about.



uadjit said:


> Well, it is different. In lv's case it was actually PayPal that cheated her because they gave the scammer her money even though it was a blatant case of fraud. The buyer was the the thief but PayPal abetted the theft by handing over $7800 to a person who mailed back a box of junk. PayPal _literally_ owed her the money and I have no doubt they will pursue the scammer in court to recover it so in the long run I doubt it will come out of PP's pockets. I maintain that it's this kind of bungled handling of theft that raises the fees, not the odd courtesy refund.
> 
> That said, I don't think it's wrong to request a refund from PP or eBay when you have been misled regardless of whose pocket it is coming out of. You should be made whole.
> 
> It's a different issue with regards to partial refunds, though. The problem is how the request is perceived by the seller. It might actually be the best solution but there are so many scammers out there who make up defects in a bag as an excuse to lower the price after the fact that a request for a partial immediately sends up red flags. You assume that the seller knows they sent you a defective bag but some are just inattentive or have low standards for used goods. Partial refunds have such a negative connotation on eBay that I figure they're basically off the table when it comes to negotiating a resolution unless the seller offers one.


----------



## uadjit

Rocket_girl said:


> Lol- it's bedazzled!



OMG. I was just about to say that it was steampunk bedazzled.


----------



## uadjit

KaseyHK said:


> thanks for the reply. i know what's going on. i just cannot pick the right words for details (sorry i'm not a native). still. other people should choose to show support or not to show any, either way is fine. but they chose to discourage me in a not so nice way. they discouraged me by labeling me as "suspicious". if they could post the facts first and then based on those facts give their opinions that my chance to get a partial refund or something was small, then i would feel a lot better. you know what i mean?
> 
> it's about other people's attitude, which i'm more concerned about.



Well, I don't know the context but I do know that sellers regard partial refund requests as suspicious whether they are or not. I wonder if that was what they meant. Rather than your motivations being suspect. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Esquared72

Wow...nobody ever comes to chat anymore!!

:tumbleweed:


----------



## KaseyHK

look at this listing: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=331019635318&showauto=true the bid history looks odd after 50$. i see only one bidder after 50$ but the price still goes up. what's happening here?


----------



## Sonjana

I am interested in purchasing the RM 'Swing' bag in midnight.  I was wondering if anyone could give me some feedback on quality..?  I've never bought an RM bag before.  I own two Michael Michael Kors bags, one Marc by Marc Jacobs, and one (tiny) Mulberry and am curious to know how it would compare to those makes (though I am well aware it would not be as nice as the Mulberry lol).  I am a student so even the $330 is an investment for me and I'd like to know if it is worth it or not.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## KaseyHK

Sonjana said:


> I am interested in purchasing the RM 'Swing' bag in midnight.  I was wondering if anyone could give me some feedback on quality..?  I've never bought an RM bag before.  I own two Michael Michael Kors bags, one Marc by Marc Jacobs, and one (tiny) Mulberry and am curious to know how it would compare to those makes (though I am well aware it would not be as nice as the Mulberry lol).  I am a student so even the $330 is an investment for me and I'd like to know if it is worth it or not.  Thank you for your help!


honestly, like other brands in the same price range, i think RM's bags are reasonably durable at this price (on sale, like 40% off the retail price). her older bags in or before 2010 have better leathers (and this phenomena is quite common to other brands). i think it's a trend that all brands have to keep them competitive and survive in the market so they have no choice but cut cost by using cheaper materials and/ or move their factory to Asia/ Eastern Europe. to me, RM bags are very fashionable and reasonably durable and affordable. i hope you find your favorite RM bag soon. for the first bag, i'd suggest a MAC or mini MAC in a neutral color or the color that you're never bored with


----------



## Esquared72

Sonjana said:


> I am interested in purchasing the RM 'Swing' bag in midnight.  I was wondering if anyone could give me some feedback on quality..?  I've never bought an RM bag before.  I own two Michael Michael Kors bags, one Marc by Marc Jacobs, and one (tiny) Mulberry and am curious to know how it would compare to those makes (though I am well aware it would not be as nice as the Mulberry lol).  I am a student so even the $330 is an investment for me and I'd like to know if it is worth it or not.  Thank you for your help!



I would put RM in the same arena as Marc by Marc Jacobs as far as being worth the investment.  I have quite a few bags from both brands, and they both use good leather, have a nice selection of colors, and (at least in my experience) hold up very well as every day bags.  Every brand has a dud once in a while, but I've had nothing but good quality experiences with RM.  

I would second Kasey that a bag like the MAC would be a great first RM bag - lots of versatility in carrying options, and quite a bit roomier than it looks from the outside.  Good luck with your choice, and please come back and share pics once you've decided!


----------



## Sonjana

Thank you 'eehlers' and 'KaseyHK'!!    I was leaning towards the 'Swing' as my first RM bag because I bought three small crossbody bags this past spring  and I really need to add a shoulder bag to my collection. I think I'm going to go for it now.


----------



## KaseyHK

Sonjana said:


> Thank you 'eehlers' and 'KaseyHK'!!    I was leaning towards the 'Swing' as my first RM bag because I bought three small crossbody bags this past spring  and I really need to add a shoulder bag to my collection. I think I'm going to go for it now.


Swing looks lovely. just wanna add if you haven't known, you can wear mini MAC or MAC as a shoulder bag by doubling the chain. you can wear it as a clutch by removing the chain.


----------



## muggles

This question may have been answered but I can't find it! Why are some mab minis 395.00 and some 495.00? Is there a difference in them?


----------



## Sonjana

Hello!  
   So...I received my RM 'Swing' bag (midnight)!!  It is so nice and exactly the type of purse I wanted.  Thank you guys!!   
   I have another question though: the leather woven into the chain straps is rough/unfinished on one side.  Is this how it is supposed to be?  It just feels rough to hold the straps and I was worried about wear and tear.  
   I don't own too many purses and the only other one I have with a leather woven chain strap is the tiny Mulberry 'flower chain' crossbody (mint), in which the leather strip is smooth on both sides...  
Thank you again!


----------



## rockstarmish

Desperately anticipating my mini mac in plum. Dammit! I want it now! It's getting harder to sleep!


----------



## adw7984

Has anyone ever purchased the Dexter Bucket?  I'm in need of a new RM bag for every day and keep going between three styles

1.) Cupid - tried the mini cupid and did not like it, contemplating full size
2.) Dexter Bucket
3.) Full sized affair

The Dexter seems to be the one that I cannot find many reviews on, especially on TPF


----------



## slycookies

How am I suppose to get any work done with a new purse at my desk??


----------



## mrop

adw7984 said:


> Has anyone ever purchased the Dexter Bucket?  I'm in need of a new RM bag for every day and keep going between three styles
> 
> 1.) Cupid - tried the mini cupid and did not like it, contemplating full size
> 2.) Dexter Bucket
> 3.) Full sized affair
> 
> The Dexter seems to be the one that I cannot find many reviews on, especially on TPF




I almost ordered Dexter but decided on Cupid bc of the variety of strap options! Seems like I'll be able to stay more organized. I read reviews of the Dexter on Zappos that say the exterior zip pockets are very hard to get things in and out of. Gorgeous bag though! LOVE the navy and it's on sale on zappos!


----------



## adw7984

mrop said:


> I almost ordered Dexter but decided on Cupid bc of the variety of strap options! Seems like I'll be able to stay more organized. I read reviews of the Dexter on Zappos that say the exterior zip pockets are very hard to get things in and out of. Gorgeous bag though! LOVE the navy and it's on sale on zappos!



Every time I look at bags, I keep looking at the Cupid....I know that's the one I want, I don't know why I can't pull the trigger!


----------



## mrop

adw7984 said:


> Every time I look at bags, I keep looking at the Cupid....I know that's the one I want, I don't know why I can't pull the trigger!




Do it do it!! There are so many little pockets and both straps are able to be taken off! Mine will be here tomorrow and I intend on doing a reveal so maybe that will enable you!  the Dexter only has a button closure vs. the full zip of Cupid!


----------



## adw7984

mrop said:


> Do it do it!! There are so many little pockets and both straps are able to be taken off! Mine will be here tomorrow and I intend on doing a reveal so maybe that will enable you!  the Dexter only has a button closure vs. the full zip of Cupid!



I can't wait to see it, maybe I'll be tempted to get myself a Christmas present


----------



## schmurse

mrop said:


> Do it do it!! There are so many little pockets and both straps are able to be taken off! Mine will be here tomorrow and I intend on doing a reveal so maybe that will enable you!  the Dexter only has a button closure vs. the full zip of Cupid!


 
Did you get your Cupid?  I'm trying to decide between the Cupid and the MAM... I have to return my one and only MAM   I'm going to have to see the Cupid in person before I really decide but I would love to hear what you think of it and of course, pictures


----------



## mrop

schmurse said:


> Did you get your Cupid?  I'm trying to decide between the Cupid and the MAM... I have to return my one and only MAM   I'm going to have to see the Cupid in person before I really decide but I would love to hear what you think of it and of course, pictures




Hey there!! so sorry it's taken me so long to respond! Things have been crazy! I got my Cupid in plum and I love love her! It's a little heavier than I am used of but so gorgeous and the leather is amazing! Here are a couple of pics! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I hope this helps! I don't think you can go wrong with this gorgeous bag! I want a mini Cupid now too!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

saw Rebecca Minkoff on Project Runway All Stars on Thursday


----------



## imconfused17

mrop said:


> Hey there!! so sorry it's taken me so long to respond! Things have been crazy! I got my Cupid in plum and I love love her! It's a little heavier than I am used of but so gorgeous and the leather is amazing! Here are a couple of pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2389482
> View attachment 2389485
> View attachment 2389486
> 
> I hope this helps! I don't think you can go wrong with this gorgeous bag! I want a mini Cupid now too!!!


It looks great on you! I've always been kind of afraid of the cupid because of its larger size.


----------



## rockstarmish

So depressed. I just missed out on purchasing the iridescent mini Elle, I wasn't able to check my messages online during the weekend and apparently it was available again online but when I checked a few hours ago, it was already sold out. Why does this keep happening to me? I know I sound shallow, but I really feel like crap.


----------



## desertdweller

rockstarmish said:


> So depressed. I just missed out on purchasing the iridescent mini Elle, I wasn't able to check my messages online during the weekend and apparently it was available again online but when I checked a few hours ago, it was already sold out. Why does this keep happening to me? I know I sound shallow, but I really feel like crap.




 I'm sorry rockstarmish, I have been following the RM topics and noticed that was in your "gotta get it" list....crossing my fingers another opportunity will come your way!


----------



## peachylv

mrop said:


> Hey there!! so sorry it's taken me so long to respond! Things have been crazy! I got my Cupid in plum and I love love her! It's a little heavier than I am used of but so gorgeous and the leather is amazing! Here are a couple of pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2389482
> View attachment 2389485
> View attachment 2389486
> 
> I hope this helps! I don't think you can go wrong with this gorgeous bag! I want a mini Cupid now too!!!



Your Cupid is so gorgeous!  Is that this season's plum?


----------



## Stephxieh

I'm looking to get the full sized Hudson Moto bad this week and Holt has the port coloured one in stock. 

I just noticed that shopbop has a black one and a sale on so I could get the all black for about $75 dollars less. Now i'm slightly torn on which one to get, Black would be more practical for everyday but there's always something special about getting something in store and getting to have it wrapped up and in your hand instantly. 

If this is the hardest decision i have at the moment i'm in good shape but i'm sure you ladies understand my "dilemma".


----------



## Danielle1590

That Cupid bag is really gorgeous! I'm hoping for a good Black Friday sale, as I am eyeing on a particular mini MAC. It would be my second one. So hopefully I can extend my little collection soon


----------



## gardienne

i have my eye on an aiden on ebay, but I'm not sure if I'd rather have it, a full size affair, or a cupid. the aiden is nwt & the price of a mini affair, which is what's making it such a hard call. i never thought i'd complain about a bag being too well priced!


----------



## JennyErin

mrop said:


> Hey there!! so sorry it's taken me so long to respond! Things have been crazy! I got my Cupid in plum and I love love her! It's a little heavier than I am used of but so gorgeous and the leather is amazing! Here are a couple of pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2389482
> View attachment 2389485
> View attachment 2389486
> 
> I hope this helps! I don't think you can go wrong with this gorgeous bag! I want a mini Cupid now too!!!



Wow that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## laurenrr

If anyone sees a full sized hudson moto with color blocking please let me know! TIA


----------



## laurenrr

Can anyone tell me what colors the full sized hudson moto came in? I want one with color blocking. TIA!


----------



## KaseyHK




----------



## Minkette

Thoughts on the new made in NYC Collection? Love the brown and rose gold but don't need a brown bag. I already have an Almond MAM. I am still holding out for something similar to the color of the purple haze with silver or gunmetal hardware. Fingers crossed!


----------



## cooper1

Hi everyone!! I havent posted on the RM forum in a while~ does anyone know where i can post to see if there is any interest in doing an SO for a BBW MAM?


----------



## KaseyHK

there is a lot more, i suppose.
i have a Tan Loveletter (plus a Tan Darling), a Grey Skies Loveletter, a Black Cat Nikki with the birdie lining....



b64199 said:


> Anyone know off the top of their head which leathers had the birdie lining? I can think of Cardinal red, Purple haze, and Black haze. Any others? Thanks!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Slightly annoyed. My MAB Mini arrived from The Trend Boutique in a box that was far to small. When I saw the box, I thought that they must have sent the wrong thing because of the size and then I opened it and the bag was crammed in there. The bottom is folded up in one corner. I stuffed more paper in it to try to get it back into shape. Ugh! How disappointing.


----------



## Esquared72

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Slightly annoyed. My MAB Mini arrived from The Trend Boutique in a box that was far to small. When I saw the box, I thought that they must have sent the wrong thing because of the size and then I opened it and the bag was crammed in there. The bottom is folded up in one corner. I stuffed more paper in it to try to get it back into shape. Ugh! How disappointing.




Ugh. I'm so sorry...I know you've been hunting that bag down for a while. Hope the stuffing helps. I'm currently carrying my black MAM and know you'll love it once you can use it. Good luck!!


----------



## msd_bags

Mmmm, this forum has been somewhat silent today.  Only a few movements in the threads.


----------



## qudz104

Hello everyone! Newbie here. I need advice though you all may be partial to RM lol. I have to pick between the coach Preston satchel (in woven that isn't out just yet) or the RM plain quilted large affair. What would be a better choice overall?


----------



## IN LVOE

qudz104 said:


> Hello everyone! Newbie here. I need advice though you all may be partial to RM lol. I have to pick between the coach Preston satchel (in woven that isn't out just yet) or the RM plain quilted large affair. What would be a better choice overall?


i am a newbie also.... and i myself don't love coach bags so my vote would be for RM quilted Affair!! i have a fire engine red mini affair and love it!!


----------



## rockstarmish

qudz104 said:


> Hello everyone! Newbie here. I need advice though you all may be partial to RM lol. I have to pick between the coach Preston satchel (in woven that isn't out just yet) or the RM plain quilted large affair. What would be a better choice overall?


I have Coach and RM, I saw the Preston, It's cute but I like the Affair more


----------



## rockstarmish

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Slightly annoyed. My MAB Mini arrived from The Trend Boutique in a box that was far to small. When I saw the box, I thought that they must have sent the wrong thing because of the size and then I opened it and the bag was crammed in there. The bottom is folded up in one corner. I stuffed more paper in it to try to get it back into shape. Ugh! How disappointing.


WTF.. Who packs like that, especially from a boutique


----------



## qudz104

rockstarmish said:


> I have Coach and RM, I saw the Preston, It's cute but I like the Affair more





IN LVOE said:


> i am a newbie also.... and i myself don't love coach bags so my vote would be for RM quilted Affair!! i have a fire engine red mini affair and love it!!



thanks for the opinion!  i am loving the look of the affair, its more os a is it comfortable to use daily, and is it roomy enough? of course the coach preston is def roomy enough though lol. t=its just that i need to make sure i can use it on a daily basis before getting either.


----------



## rockstarmish

qudz104 said:


> thanks for the opinion!  i am loving the look of the affair, its more os a is it comfortable to use daily, and is it roomy enough? of course the coach preston is def roomy enough though lol. t=its just that i need to make sure i can use it on a daily basis before getting either.



hmm. I'm not really one who can really say. I think it would depend on what you carry with you in your bag. I think looking at the size reference of the bags online can really help you. Also you can check out a thread "what's in your RM bag" so you can see what can fit inside. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

qudz104 said:


> thanks for the opinion!  i am loving the look of the affair, its more os a is it comfortable to use daily, and is it roomy enough? of course the coach preston is def roomy enough though lol. t=its just that i need to make sure i can use it on a daily basis before getting either.




The affair can definitely be an everyday bag as long as you do not carry too much. I used mine every day for work for about a month and it worked fine. It's just an essentials bag.


----------



## Minkette

Acid yellow and twilight sky for color reference if folks are interested. At Nordies.


----------



## qudz104

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> The affair can definitely be an everyday bag as long as you do not carry too much. I used mine every day for work for about a month and it worked fine. It's just an essentials bag.



oh i see i guess if i was to get it then id have to have a separate one for ds' stuff lol. i thought by its measurements that it would be about the size of the small coach sophia, which is small (for me ATM lol). i will check the whats in your bag to see what can be carried normally without ruining my shoulder or the bag lol. thanks!! 



rockstarmish said:


> hmm. I'm not really one who can really say. I think it would depend on what you carry with you in your bag. I think looking at the size reference of the bags online can really help you. Also you can check out a thread "what's in your RM bag" so you can see what can fit inside. Hope this helps! Good luck!


thanks, i will do that!!!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

If it is the regular sized affair it can carry a full size wallet and small make up bag. It is not like the Sofia it is more structured there for you cannot carry as much inside. It is only about 3 inches in depth. I hope this makes since let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

qudz104 said:


> oh i see i guess if i was to get it then id have to have a separate one for ds' stuff lol. i thought by its measurements that it would be about the size of the small coach sophia, which is small (for me ATM lol). i will check the whats in your bag to see what can be carried normally without ruining my shoulder or the bag lol. thanks!!
> 
> 
> thanks, i will do that!!!




If it is the regular sized affair it can carry a full size wallet and  small make up bag. It is not like the Sofia it is more structured there  for you cannot carry as much inside. It is only about 3 inches in depth.  I hope this makes since let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Lita Sixx

Minkette said:


> Acid yellow and twilight sky for color reference if folks are interested. At Nordies.



Is the acid yellow HW black? Is it painted?


----------



## Minkette

Yep!


----------



## oookkkiii

That acid yellow is TDF
anyone have experience with the minkoff painted hardware?
would hate to have the black chipping off.. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

oookkkiii said:


> That acid yellow is TDF
> anyone have experience with the minkoff painted hardware?
> would hate to have the black chipping off..
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Yes, I would like to know how it holds up to.


----------



## thedseer

It'll chip. The old black hw did at least.


----------



## rockstarmish

Anyone have any thoughts or experiences buying a 2nd hand RM from the bay? I'm thinking about buying one, but I'm unsure on what to expect or if it's worth it? Pros and Cons? I'd love to hear experiences


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Anyone have any thoughts or experiences buying a 2nd hand RM from the bay? I'm thinking about buying one, but I'm unsure on what to expect or if it's worth it? Pros and Cons? I'd love to hear experiences


i think half of my RM bags were pre-owned from eBay. it's a miss or hit. but that would be amazing if you scored something that you've been hunting for and you're so in love with. i am lucky that some of my sellers are super nice and communicative. so far only 2 sellers are bad: one was an unresponsive liar and another one was a crazy liar. but most of them are good. the only drawback, to me, actually is the shipping cost. i used to pay over 40US$ for shipping just one bag. i don't trust forwarder and i'm impatient so i usually asked my sellers to ship the bags to me directly. but we don't have customs tax here so i think it's better than those who need to pay that.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i think half of my RM bags were pre-owned from eBay. it's a miss or hit. but that would be amazing if you scored something that you've been hunting for and you're so in love with. i am lucky that some of my sellers are super nice and communicative. so far only 2 sellers are bad: one was an unresponsive liar and another one was a crazy liar. but most of them are good. the only drawback, to me, actually is the shipping cost. i used to pay over 40US$ for shipping just one bag. i don't trust forwarder and i'm impatient so i usually asked my sellers to ship the bags to me directly. but we don't have customs tax here so i think it's better than those who need to pay that.




Whoa! No custom tax! That's awesome!!!! There's one now on the bay that is something I've wanted for a while.. The bid price is low, and the seller told me it's in great used condition, no tears or rips, that it just looks used. I don't know if I should get it or wait for maybe a new one to pop up.. but it seems to be an older season when the animal print was the lining, so I don't know if I'll have the chance again, however I am so OC especially with light bags that the whole "used" look might bother me. Especially if its embossed leather which can't be cleaned by a lot of cleaners


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Whoa! No custom tax! That's awesome!!!! There's one now on the bay that is something I've wanted for a while.. The bid price is low, and the seller told me it's in great used condition, no tears or rips, that it just looks used. I don't know if I should get it or wait for maybe a new one to pop up.. but it seems to be an older season when the animal print was the lining, so I don't know if I'll have the chance again, however I am so OC especially with light bags that the whole "used" look might bother me. Especially if its embossed leather which can't be cleaned by a lot of cleaners


With RMs I learned to buy pre-owned. I favor the older leathers so the only way to go is pre-owned. To think I did not even consider that with LVs!

Anyway, it really could be a hit or miss thing.  Even if you look at all the pictures (and ask for more), depending on the angle and the lighting, you could see different things.  Some things to consider, don't hesitate to communicate with the seller.  Ask the questions you want about the condition of hte bag.  But then again, as Kasey mentioned, there are some liars out there.  

Expect to get what you paid for.  For the pre-owned RMs where I paid more than $200, I was really expecting a lot.  Good thing I was not disappointed in most cases.  On the other hand, when I pay less than $100, I prepare myself to get something that looks used. And I jump for joy when I get the item and it is in totally good condition (just like my orange Nikki).

In a few words, manage your expectations when buying pre-owned. Good luck!!


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Whoa! No custom tax! That's awesome!!!! There's one now on the bay that is something I've wanted for a while.. The bid price is low, and the seller told me it's in great used condition, no tears or rips, that it just looks used. I don't know if I should get it or wait for maybe a new one to pop up.. but it seems to be an older season when the animal print was the lining, so I don't know if I'll have the chance again, however I am so OC especially with light bags that the whole "used" look might bother me. Especially if its embossed leather which can't be cleaned by a lot of cleaners



With RMs I learned to buy pre-owned. I favor the older leathers so the only way to go is pre-owned. To think I did not even consider that with LVs!

Anyway, it really could be a hit or miss thing.  Even if you look at all the pictures (and ask for more), depending on the angle and the lighting, you could see different things.  Some points to consider, don't hesitate to communicate with the seller.  Ask the questions you want about the condition of hte bag.  But then again, as Kasey mentioned, there are some liars out there.  

Expect to get what you paid for.  For the pre-owned RMs where I paid more than $200, I was really expecting a lot.  Good thing I was not disappointed in most cases.  On the other hand, when I pay less than $100, I prepare myself to get something that looks used. And I jump for joy when I get the item and it is in totally good condition (just like my orange Nikki).

In a few words, manage your expectations when buying pre-owned. Good luck!!


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> With RMs I learned to buy pre-owned. I favor the older leathers so the only way to go is pre-owned. To think I did not even consider that with LVs!
> 
> Anyway, it really could be a hit or miss thing.  Even if you look at all the pictures (and ask for more), depending on the angle and the lighting, you could see different things.  Some points to consider, don't hesitate to communicate with the seller.  Ask the questions you want about the condition of hte bag.  But then again, as Kasey mentioned, there are some liars out there.
> 
> Expect to get what you paid for.  For the pre-owned RMs where I paid more than $200, I was really expecting a lot.  Good thing I was not disappointed in most cases.  On the other hand, when I pay less than $100, I prepare myself to get something that looks used. And I jump for joy when I get the item and it is in totally good condition (just like my orange Nikki).
> 
> In a few words, manage your expectations when buying pre-owned. Good luck!!


I've never bought pre loved before so I'm trying to get all the advice I can. The bag start bid is less than $100 so I'm thinking the bag might not be as good as it seems to me, The color is light blue and the pics are taken without a flash so I really can't tell. But she said:

The bag is not really dirty, just looks used. But I am sure a good cleaning will make it look better.

:wondering


----------



## gurlsaved

With pre-loved bags it really depends on what you are looking for. I have had both good and bad experiences with buying RM pre-loved. But I never paid more than $100 on both of the bags and so I guess I couldn't expect much.

My advice is to look at the pictures closely and think about what is important to you in a bag. Maybe scratched hardware is not a problem for you but the leather being smooth and with no scratches is important. 

My "bad" experience was with a MAC that said it was in good condition but did not disclose or take good pictures of the bag cracking on all edges. Again, It was less than $100 and so I shouldn't be complaining too much but I wish the seller disclosed that cracking as that would have been a red flag for me. 

Ask the seller questions if you are unsure of the condition.


----------



## rockstarmish

gurlsaved said:


> With pre-loved bags it really depends on what you are looking for. I have had both good and bad experiences with buying RM pre-loved. But I never paid more than $100 on both of the bags and so I guess I couldn't expect much.
> 
> My advice is to look at the pictures closely and think about what is important to you in a bag. Maybe scratched hardware is not a problem for you but the leather being smooth and with no scratches is important.
> 
> My "bad" experience was with a MAC that said it was in good condition but did not disclose or take good pictures of the bag cracking on all edges. Again, It was less than $100 and so I shouldn't be complaining too much but I wish the seller disclosed that cracking as that would have been a red flag for me.
> 
> Ask the seller questions if you are unsure of the condition.


Thank you for your advice! I am really contemplating on it as it might even be more expensive to ship it all the way here to my country, and I most probably won't be satisfied with the condition of the bag.


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Whoa! No custom tax! That's awesome!!!! There's one now on the bay that is something I've wanted for a while.. The bid price is low, and the seller told me it's in great used condition, no tears or rips, that it just looks used. I don't know if I should get it or wait for maybe a new one to pop up.. but it seems to be an older season when the animal print was the lining, so I don't know if I'll have the chance again, however I am so OC especially with light bags that the whole "used" look might bother me. Especially if its embossed leather which can't be cleaned by a lot of cleaners


i am not a person who babysits my bags. my light colored bags are all fine. i think it really depends on the leather and what outfit you are wearing. i don't wear jeans so that could minimize the risk of color transfer. most of the time, wet wipes can remove the dirt/ mark newly made on the surface. so, don't over worry about that. good luck!!

you said you're considering to wait for a new one to pop up.... i suppose the bag you are eyeing is not a special style/ color/ leather produced in a specific season? i've learned that even for the same style and even the same color name, if the bags are produced in different seasons, there must be some differences, like the hardware and leather. to some buyers, these might be their top priority. older RM bags are better in terms of the material used and craftsmanship.  however, if the sellers do not maintain their bags well, the bags might turn out to be a disaster. the bags in most cases look better in the photos than in real, trust me. it does not necessarily mean the sellers are hiding something or what. most often they don't realize that would mean something important to the buyers. in their mindset, these are just second-hand bags and people need not to be picky. so...

again. good luck!! nytes


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i am not a person who babysits my bags. my light colored bags are all fine. i think it really depends on the leather and what outfit you are wearing. i don't wear jeans so that could minimize the risk of color transfer. most of the time, wet wipes can remove the dirt/ mark newly made on the surface. so, don't over worry about that. good luck!!
> 
> you said you're considering to wait for a new one to pop up.... i suppose the bag you are eyeing is not a special style/ color/ leather produced in a specific season? i've learned that even for the same style and even the same color name, if the bags are produced in different seasons, there must be some differences, like the hardware and leather. to some buyers, these might be their top priority. older RM bags are better in terms of the material used and craftsmanship.  however, if the sellers do not maintain their bags well, the bags might turn out to be a disaster. the bags in most cases look better in the photos than in real, trust me. it does not necessarily mean the sellers are hiding something or what. most often they don't realize that would mean something important to the buyers. in their mindset, these are just second-hand bags and people need not to be picky. so...
> 
> again. good luck!! nytes


That's very true, I'm not so picky usually, but since this is embossed leather, the Coach cleaner I have can't be used for it and so I wouldn't be able to clean it. I am also a denim girl. In fact my wardrobe consists of over more than 100 pairs of denim. Crazy I know but That was my obsession before bags hehe. Oh, I'll send you the link of the bag, maybe you'll be able to tell me if it's a special edition or not


----------



## KaseyHK

well, if you wear jeans most of the time, the risk of color transfer applies to all bags, but just this one in particular. and i don't quite understand why you cannot apply that cleaner on embossed leather? i think it's just a bit difficult instead of not possible. i have used some foamy cleanser to clean my wicker MAC and it works without any problem. perhaps you can provide more info to let me understand more about the issue. thank you 



rockstarmish said:


> That's very true, I'm not so picky usually, but since this is embossed leather, the Coach cleaner I have can't be used for it and so I wouldn't be able to clean it. I am also a denim girl. In fact my wardrobe consists of over more than 100 pairs of denim. Crazy I know but That was my obsession before bags hehe. Oh, I'll send you the link of the bag, maybe you'll be able to tell me if it's a special edition or not


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> well, if you wear jeans most of the time, the risk of color transfer applies to all bags, but just this one in particular. and i don't quite understand why you cannot apply that cleaner on embossed leather? i think it's just a bit difficult instead of not possible. i have used some foamy cleanser to clean my wicker MAC and it works without any problem. perhaps you can provide more info to let me understand more about the issue. thank you




Ah. I bought the Coach Cleaner and it says that cannot be used on the following leathers:

1. Patent
2. Suede
3. Haircalf
4. Metallic
5. Vachetta
6. Genuine exotics (embossed leather?)


----------



## KaseyHK

oh! that means genuine exotic leathers like Ostrich, Crocodile, Iguana and Snake, i believe.
RM uses calfskin in most of her bags and this one too. so... 


rockstarmish said:


> Ah. I bought the Coach Cleaner and it says that cannot be used on the following leathers:
> 
> 1. Patent
> 2. Suede
> 3. Haircalf
> 4. Metallic
> 5. Vachetta
> 6. Genuine exotics (embossed leather?)


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> oh! that means genuine exotic leathers like Ostrich, Crocodile, Iguana and Snake, i believe.
> RM uses calfskin in most of her bags and this one too. so...



Ah perfect! Hehe! I'm kinda scared to clean my bags myself, I feel like I'm gonna ruin it as I don't have much experience doing so, but I trust myself more than someone else as I know how much the bag means to me


----------



## qudz104

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> If it is the regular sized affair it can carry a full size wallet and  small make up bag. It is not like the Sofia it is more structured there  for you cannot carry as much inside. It is only about 3 inches in depth.  I hope this makes since let me know if you have any more questions.




Sorry for the late reply! Yes I'll def be getting the regular if I do since even that is kind if on the smaller side. I wish she still made the "large" one. I am gong to carry my ds' stuff in a separate diaper bag when I use the affair I guess, so I can hold it all.
 Can I ask, if you have any studded ones, are they annoying it painful in any way? I want the non studded but it's actually cheaper in some places to get the studded kind.


----------



## Jnly

Hi there! I recently bought a rebecca mink off 3 zip and it has some weird marks on it. I bought it during the friends and family sale. Do you know if I can just ask for a refund? Because I was reading the return policy and it said final sale on sale items. However I'm not sure if its just referring to the "Sale section". 

I might just have to call them tomorrow. :/


----------



## KaseyHK

Jnly said:


> Hi there! I recently bought a rebecca mink off 3 zip and it has some weird marks on it. I bought it during the friends and family sale. Do you know if I can just ask for a refund? Because I was reading the return policy and it said final sale on sale items. However I'm not sure if its just referring to the "Sale section".
> 
> I might just have to call them tomorrow. :/


if the mark is obvious, cannot be removed and it bothers you, do approach them for an exchange or refund. otherwise, try to post a photo here and let other members chip in with their experience


----------



## rockstarmish

Does anyone know when the summer colors of RM will be released?


----------



## Liyanamz

rockstarmish said:


> Does anyone know when the summer colors of RM will be released?


Waiting for them too. But I did win something on the bay which fits summer.


----------



## rockstarmish

Liyanamz said:


> Waiting for them too. But I did win something on the bay which fits summer.


OOOOhhh! Do tell!


----------



## Liyanamz

rockstarmish said:


> OOOOhhh! Do tell!


It's a yellow MAB Mini, according to its description. But will wait for its arrival before deciding if I love it!


----------



## qudz104

ok!!! i just bought my first RM! its the regular black quilted affair (not the studded one). I'm nervous (always happens after a bag purchase lol) and excited all at once!


----------



## Liyanamz

qudz104 said:


> ok!!! i just bought my first RM! its the regular black quilted affair (not the studded one). I'm nervous (always happens after a bag purchase lol) and excited all at once!


Do a reveal!!! Congratulations on your first RM! May it open doors to her other great designs.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

qudz104 said:


> Sorry for the late reply! Yes I'll def be getting the regular if I do since even that is kind if on the smaller side. I wish she still made the "large" one. I am gong to carry my ds' stuff in a separate diaper bag when I use the affair I guess, so I can hold it all.
> Can I ask, if you have any studded ones, are they annoying it painful in any way? I want the non studded but it's actually cheaper in some places to get the studded kind.



They are not completely studded just on the front and a tad over the curve of the flap it never bothered me when I wore mine.


----------



## qudz104

Liyanamz said:


> Do a reveal!!! Congratulations on your first RM! May it open doors to her other great designs.




Thanks, I will! I just placed the order and I'm eagerly waiting when it comes in!!


----------



## qudz104

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> They are not completely studded just on the front and a tad over the curve of the flap it never bothered me when I wore mine.




Oh ok.. I decided to go the plain route anyway since I did t want the studs to look too trendy. I was able to find it in store for almost 40% off so I'm happy!


----------



## Manelieht

My Mini Mac holds (for me and my 2 1/2 yr. old):

Main compartment
1 Diaper
A few travel wipes
1 Cell phone
1 iPod (side compartment)
1 Mini Wallet
Small Keys
Small Make Up pouch
1 Toy Car
1 foldable cloth bag on top 

Front flap
1 Mini Book 
A few small post its and a pencil

Since everything is small, it does not feel packed  

I use the foldable cloth bag for shopping if needed. I don't like to carry much all the time because my son wants to be carried when in the city (he is afraid of the mass of strangers).
We buy food but with a bigger bag I will sometimes take food along. I don't prefer carrying a large bag AND a large baby though.


----------



## Manelieht

Manelieht said:


> My Mini Mac holds (for me and my 2 1/2 yr. old):
> 
> Main compartment
> 1 Diaper
> A few travel wipes
> 1 Cell phone
> 1 iPod (side compartment)
> 1 Mini Wallet
> Small Keys
> Small Make Up pouch
> 1 Toy Car
> 1 foldable cloth bag on top
> 
> Front flap
> 1 Mini Book
> A few small post its and a pencil
> 
> Since everything is small, it does not feel packed
> 
> I use the foldable cloth bag for shopping if needed. I don't like to carry much all the time because my son wants to be carried when in the city (he is afraid of the mass of strangers).
> We buy food but with a bigger bag I will sometimes take food along. I don't prefer carrying a large bag AND a large baby though.



Somehow this ended up in the wrong thread! How weird!


----------



## plegfx

Hi, I am new to this forum and new to Rebecca Minkoff as well. I just got my 2 RMs from Shopbop!


----------



## KaseyHK

plegfx said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and new to Rebecca Minkoff as well. I just got my 2 RMs from Shopbop!


welcome! 

show us what you have got.  it's all about sharing and having fun!


----------



## plegfx

KaseyHK said:


> welcome!
> 
> show us what you have got.  it's all about sharing and having fun!



It's a silver mini mac and a black mini 5 zips in gold hardware!
Lol. It's my first purchase, so I picked neutral colors, so most things go with them.


----------



## Minkette

Hey everyone, had a bit of color transfer on my almond mam and my husband suggested using the Meguiars Gold Class Leather cleaner we have for the leather in my car. Noticed on the back it even said it could be used on handbags. It did a really great job taking out the stain without removing any color. Not sure how it will perform on all leathers but thought I'd share in case anyone was in the market for leather care. It's usually found in the automotive section of most stores.


----------



## Liyanamz

Minkette said:


> Hey everyone, had a bit of color transfer on my almond mam and my husband suggested using the Meguiars Gold Class Leather cleaner we have for the leather in my car. Noticed on the back it even said it could be used on handbags. It did a really great job taking out the stain without removing any color. Not sure how it will perform on all leathers but thought I'd share in case anyone was in the market for leather care. It's usually found in the automotive section of most stores.


Thank you for sharing!!! Would definitely check this out.


----------



## rockstarmish

Minkette said:


> Hey everyone, had a bit of color transfer on my almond mam and my husband suggested using the Meguiars Gold Class Leather cleaner we have for the leather in my car. Noticed on the back it even said it could be used on handbags. It did a really great job taking out the stain without removing any color. Not sure how it will perform on all leathers but thought I'd share in case anyone was in the market for leather care. It's usually found in the automotive section of most stores.


Good to know! Thank you for the info!


----------



## eurofashionista

Minkette said:


> Hey everyone, had a bit of color transfer on my almond mam and my husband suggested using the Meguiars Gold Class Leather cleaner we have for the leather in my car. Noticed on the back it even said it could be used on handbags. It did a really great job taking out the stain without removing any color. Not sure how it will perform on all leathers but thought I'd share in case anyone was in the market for leather care. It's usually found in the automotive section of most stores.


Thank you for the info, i am always thinking about getting something like this for just in case, did not know what tog et, now i do


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Does anyone have a mini mac in Almond or Fatigue? I just bought the Fatigue one, but am not sure about the color. It's a nice neutral color, but is very "dull" looking. I wanted the Almond, but is currently on back order and the estimated date of arrival is only an estimate and I'm moving so it may not get to me on time 
If anyone has any of these two colors, could you post a mod shot with them, please? TIA!


----------



## Minkette

Ehhh... Ventured to Saks for F&F sale. Nothing really of interest to me unfortunately. Really liked the black full size Perry satchel until I tried the zippers. Also loved the Perry mini tote, just didn't need another hot red bag.


----------



## Cocolo

Minkette said:


> Ehhh... Ventured to Saks for F&F sale. Nothing really of interest to me unfortunately. Really liked the black full size Perry satchel until I tried the zippers. Also loved the Perry mini tote, just didn't need another hot red bag.



Hi.  I'm toying with the idea of trying the Perry.  What was wrong with the zippers? I've been doing some other brands for a while (licking my wounds since the end of the Nikkis and Full size MABs) but thought the Perry was worth a shot.


----------



## Minkette

Zippers stick pretty bad on full size. To unzip the bag I had to sit it down on a table and use two hand to pull each zipper tab (there are two that meet in the middle). For me personally, I don't find that as helpful. I will say that they leather was really nice on the bag and the interior lining was like the canvas of the NYC bags. Also liked the pockets on the side of the bag but I'd be worried that using those could mis-shape the bag.


----------



## rockstarmish

Hi, Does anyone know what kind of payment options RM.com accepts for international buyers?


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Hi, Does anyone know what kind of payment options RM.com accepts for international buyers?


Bought from there in December using my credit card with non-US billing address.  Item was for delivery to a US address. Hope this helps!


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Bought from there in December using my credit card with non-US billing address.  Item was for delivery to a US address. Hope this helps!


Ah that's perfect! Thank you, some sites don't accept a credit card with a Philippines billing add. Thanks for the info again dear!


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Hi, Does anyone know what kind of payment options RM.com accepts for international buyers?


my credit card works fine. they now accept PayPal. i think it works fine with your credit card. perhaps they rejected yours because the billing info that  you put down is not correct but i don't really know what happened.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> my credit card works fine. they now accept PayPal. i think it works fine with your credit card. perhaps they rejected yours because the billing info that  you put down is not correct but i don't really know what happened.


Oh I haven't actually tried yet, I only have experience in Neiman Marcus.. That's why I wanted to know first before I set my eyes on ordering something. So they accept paypal? That would be the best!!!


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Oh I haven't actually tried yet, I only have experience in Neiman Marcus.. That's why I wanted to know first before I set my eyes on ordering something. So they accept paypal? That would be the best!!!




Just a note on Paypal though, sometimes it won't let you ship to a different country than where your Paypal is registered. Paypal on ebay, no issues. But Paypal on Bonanza, it's not letting me ship my purchase to US since I'm not registered in the US. The same is true with some other sites, I forget which ones I've tried.


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Just a note on Paypal though, sometimes it won't let you ship to a different country than where your Paypal is registered. Paypal on ebay, no issues. But Paypal on Bonanza, it's not letting me ship my purchase to US since I'm not registered in the US. The same is true with some other sites, I forget which ones I've tried.


ah yeah that could be a problem since I have a forwarder. So I guess a credit card would do?


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> ah yeah that could be a problem since I have a forwarder. So I guess a credit card would do?




Yup! No problem with credit card.


----------



## KaseyHK

that's strange. i have no problem with paying with my credit card so far unless the sellers request bidders/ buyers with PayPal accounts with confirmed US address. i would not bid or buy that item so it doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> that's strange. i have no problem with paying with my credit card so far unless the sellers request they only allow PayPal account with a confirmed US address. i would not bid or buy that item so it doesn't bother me as much.



Ah yeah paypal in ebay is no problem but shopping sites there are problems if you want to send through a forwarder


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Yup! No problem with credit card.


Wee hopefully it will work, if not; I'll have to wait till it gets to the bay.


----------



## KaseyHK

i heard some stores cancel orders if they see it's a forwarding company address. actually how does forwarder work? is it cheaper to use their service? many stores offer free intl shipping or flat rate shipping and that's awesome 



rockstarmish said:


> Ah yeah paypal in ebay is no problem but shopping sites there are problems if you want to send through a forwarder


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i heard some stores cancel orders if they see it's a forwarding company address. actually how does forwarder work? is it cheaper to use their service? many stores offer free intl shipping or flat rate shipping and that's awesome



Yup Free international shipping is awesome but customs over here is a hassle. I haven't ordered yet from a store, all are from the bay. I have it shipped through a forwarder because it's fast and they deliver to your door, unlike having it shipped through international shipping which will take a while plus you have to pick up your package at the post office and pay customs. Trust me.. It's a hassle. Which is why I use the forwarder.


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Yup Free international shipping is awesome but customs over here is a hassle. I haven't ordered yet from a store, all are from the bay. I have it shipped through a forwarder because it's fast and they deliver to your door, unlike having it shipped through international shipping which will take a while plus you have to pick up your package at the post office and pay customs. Trust me.. It's a hassle. Which is why I use the forwarder.





I've ordered from Shopbop and Barneys Warehouse using international shipping. If I recall correctly both use DHL. Shipping was fast and right to your doorstep, but customs charge was roughly 1/3 of the total of item price plus shipping cost (if any).


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> I've ordered from Shopbop and Barneys Warehouse using international shipping. If I recall correctly both use DHL. Shipping was fast and right to your doorstep, but customs charge was roughly 1/3 of the total of item price plus shipping cost (if any).


I want to order from Shopbop! That's good to know!


----------



## Minkette

Has anyone seen the new 'teal' for this season in real life... I don't know why... but this color comes off flat and unappealing to me. It seems dark and just.. well.. dull...

I was hoping for something a bit closer to this aqua color being released by Michael Kors.

Thoughts?


----------



## KaseyHK

Minkette said:


> Has anyone seen the new 'teal' for this season in real life... I don't know why... but this color comes off flat and unappealing to me. It seems dark and just.. well.. dull...
> 
> I was hoping for something a bit closer to this aqua color being released by Michael Kors.
> 
> Thoughts?


RM has different shades of teal in different seasons. i think the teal shade of the MK bag that you posted is similar to Teal in 2012/13 season:


----------



## yanicalam

Hi, I m the new joiner~ I just ordered a RM mini mac minty from offical website, cant wait to see it!
Anyone got the same one? How do you keep the leather in good condition??


----------



## gurlsaved

Minkette said:


> Has anyone seen the new 'teal' for this season in real life... I don't know why... but this color comes off flat and unappealing to me. It seems dark and just.. well.. dull...
> 
> I was hoping for something a bit closer to this aqua color being released by Michael Kors.
> 
> Thoughts?



I saw the teal in Nordstrom today and yes it is a darker teal and not a bright color. I actually like it because its not too bright. I love deep teal colors.


----------



## gurlsaved

Just browsing the sale section of RM's website and was surprised to see the Mac Tri-Zip there. 
http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/sale/handbags/tri-zip-mac-black.html

I thought she discontinued this awhile ago but see the new lining on the inside. I must have missed this! I really liked the Tri-Zip because it is slightly bigger than the Mac and you can fit more in the front pocket.


----------



## msd_bags

There doesn't seem to be a thread yet on May purchases??  I don't have my own purchases but I'm wondering if no one has bought anything yet.


----------



## rockstarmish

Minkette said:


> Has anyone seen the new 'teal' for this season in real life... I don't know why... but this color comes off flat and unappealing to me. It seems dark and just.. well.. dull...
> 
> I was hoping for something a bit closer to this aqua color being released by Michael Kors.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think the MK bag resembles the RM "azure" color. I would say one of the best shades.


----------



## Minkette

Thanks everyone!


----------



## xoxomandylyn

I have not been on here in years... just wondering who is still around?  My life has been through a loop and a half!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> Has anyone seen the new 'teal' for this season in real life... I don't know why... but this color comes off flat and unappealing to me. It seems dark and just.. well.. dull...
> 
> I was hoping for something a bit closer to this aqua color being released by Michael Kors.
> 
> Thoughts?


I personally love the teal color! I think this is a versatile color that would look good throughout the year. I def would think about purchasing this for myself.


----------



## KaseyHK

very recently i saw two listings with brown basketweave MAM/MAB and they were sold in a few hours. oh man, i just needed some time to think and these people pull their triggers so fast. *sigh*


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> very recently i saw two listings with brown basketweave MAM/MAB and they were sold in a few hours. oh man, i just needed some time to think and these people pull their triggers so fast. *sigh*


Hi Kasey, did you mean the NWT chocolate brown basketweave in ebay?  I saw it when I woke up a couple of hours ago. Asked the seller a few questions.  Good thing she responded quickly. I became restless and when I got to the office an hour or so later, I immediately pulled the trigger on it as I know it  could sell fast!  I clarified with the seller, it is a MAB.  

The only sad part is, I'll see it probably in June.  You know my shipping route. I was thinking of actually using the one rockstarmish uses which is via air shipping, but I could not justify the additional cost, likely around $65-$70 since this is a big bag.  But we'll see.  I have one more option once the bag reaches my address there.


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> Hi Kasey, did you mean the NWT chocolate brown basketweave in ebay?  I saw it when I woke up a couple of hours ago. Asked the seller a few questions.  Good thing she responded quickly. I became restless and when I got to the office an hour or so later, I immediately pulled the trigger on it as I know it  could sell fast!  I clarified with the seller, it is a MAB.
> 
> The only sad part is, I'll see it probably in June.  You know my shipping route. I was thinking of actually using the one rockstarmish uses which is via air shipping, but I could not justify the additional cost, likely around $65-$70 since this is a big bag.  But we'll see.  I have one more option once the bag reaches my address there.


oh. you broke your ban a few times already LOL
i knew it's probably you or one member here. last year when i was on a spree i didn't think before pressing the button. but now i can't. i need to think twice to buy any new bags as i have too many and space is always my concern. hope it arrives soon.


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> oh. you broke your ban a few times already LOL
> i knew it's probably you or one member here. last year when i was on a spree i didn't think before pressing the button. but now i can't. i need to think twice to buy any new bags as i have too many and space is always my concern. hope it arrives soon.


I have to be firmer on my ban starting now!!  Lol. Broke it several times already I know. :greengrin: I even got myself a mini-Beloved recently since "I've decided" I need a crossbody bag.

I know I have to let go of some pieces, both to replenish my bag fund and to make room for new ones in my bag cabinet.  Well, in fact, I had my sister who lives in the States and who recently had her vacation here bring with her back to the States 5 RM pieces (all that could be accommodated in her luggage) to be put up for sale in ebay. I think I have still more I can let go of especially with my recent purchases, but I'm not sure about the market for pre-owned RMs here or how to get them to my sister.

Maybe this most recent brown basketweave acquisition was partly a consequence of not grabbing that black/blue stamp MAM I recently had the chance of buying!  I was thinking so much then.  So I didn't hold back so much now.


----------



## msd_bags

Btw, just to share, I have to store my bags unstuffed since they won't all fit in here. I bought this cabinet with the intention of displaying my bags. But no, they won't fit now!  A few pieces are stored in my clothes cabinet.


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Btw, just to share, I have to store my bags unstuffed since they won't all fit in here. I bought this cabinet with the intention of displaying my bags. But no, they won't fit now!  A few pieces are stored in my clothes cabinet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615583


Wow! I'd love to raid that cabinet!


----------



## KaseyHK

i have never thought about re-selling my used bags. i don't think people would buy any of them locally. seriously, who in Hong Kong heard of Rebecca Minkoff? and i believe i'm the person who owns the most RM bags in my city 

i have donated some of my bags that i didn't wear at all for some years. i think i will donate some of my RM bags this year. i have some pretty new ones still wrapped. oh my, why did i buy them in the first place? hate impulse shopping!


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Btw, just to share, I have to store my bags unstuffed since they won't all fit in here. I bought this cabinet with the intention of displaying my bags. But no, they won't fit now!  A few pieces are stored in my clothes cabinet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615583


I'd be interested to buy your 2nd hand if I liked something hehe  We're in the same city too!


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> I have to be firmer on my ban starting now!!  Lol. Broke it several times already I know. :greengrin: I even got myself a mini-Beloved recently since "I've decided" I need a crossbody bag.
> 
> I know I have to let go of some pieces, both to replenish my bag fund and to make room for new ones in my bag cabinet.  Well, in fact, I had my sister who lives in the States and who recently had her vacation here bring with her back to the States 5 RM pieces (all that could be accommodated in her luggage) to be put up for sale in ebay. I think I have still more I can let go of especially with my recent purchases, but I'm not sure about the market for pre-owned RMs here or how to get them to my sister.
> 
> Maybe this most recent brown basketweave acquisition was partly a consequence of not grabbing that black/blue stamp MAM I recently had the chance of buying!  I was thinking so much then.  So I didn't hold back so much now.


I'd be interested to buy your 2nd hand if I liked something hehe  We're in the same city too!


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i have never thought about re-selling my used bags. i don't think people would buy any of them locally. seriously, who in Hong Kong heard of Rebecca Minkoff? and i believe i'm the person who owns the most RM bags in my city
> 
> i have donated some of my bags that i didn't wear at all for some years. i think i will donate some of my RM bags this year. i have some pretty new ones still wrapped. oh my, why did i buy them in the first place? hate impulse shopping!


Donate them to me! LOLS! hehehehe


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> I'd be interested to buy your 2nd hand if I liked something hehe  We're in the same city too!





rockstarmish said:


> Donate them to me! LOLS! hehehehe



Hahaha. No problem! But I think we have different styles.


----------



## Liyanamz

msd_bags said:


> Btw, just to share, I have to store my bags unstuffed since they won't all fit in here. I bought this cabinet with the intention of displaying my bags. But no, they won't fit now!  A few pieces are stored in my clothes cabinet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615583


Yowza!!! That is a collection!!! I would love to get a glimpse inside each dustbag!


----------



## msd_bags

Liyanamz said:


> Yowza!!! That is a collection!!! I would love to get a glimpse inside each dustbag!


Since last year I've thought of doing a collection thread. But I would tell myself I'd do it once I'm not buying anymore.  Haha, but since then I've been buying (and re-homing a few), so there, no collection thread, lol!  Soon I hope!


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Hahaha. No problem! But I think we have different styles.


Yes, but styles can change hehe


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Yes, but styles can change hehe


----------



## khriseeee

Rockstarmish i'd be interested in any of your rms you wanna let go


----------



## rockstarmish

khriseeee said:


> Rockstarmish i'd be interested in any of your rms you wanna let go


Hehe, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## rockstarmish

I'm so desperate for an iridescent Elle Mini... someone just put me out of my misery and send a deal my way. Please. :cry:


----------



## uadjit

rockstarmish said:


> I'm so desperate for an iridescent Elle Mini... someone just put me out of my misery and send a deal my way. Please. :cry:



Aw man, I saw on the deals and steals thread that you missed the one on eBay.


----------



## rockstarmish

uadjit said:


> Aw man, I saw on the deals and steals thread that you missed the one on eBay.



Yes, that was the weekend that I was sick with fever and ended up getting the light turquoise Elle Mini here, not knowing about the one on ebay. I really feel terrible. I cried so much last night, sounds so shallow I know, but I've wanted that bag since it came out and always missed a chance on it. I'm so frustrated of being disappointed of missing my chance every time. I really feel down.


----------



## uadjit

rockstarmish said:


> Yes, that was the weekend that I was sick with fever and ended up getting the light turquoise Elle Mini here, not knowing about the one on ebay. I really feel terrible. I cried so much last night, sounds so shallow I know, but I've wanted that bag since it came out and always missed a chance on it. I'm so frustrated of being disappointed of missing my chance every time. I really feel down.



Aw, don't worry. I sure one will come around again. It's just a matter of time. :/


----------



## Minkette

Am I the only one who can't keep the ribbons in the RM dust bags? I wish they were all drawstrings...


----------



## pennydreadful

Minkette said:


> Am I the only one who can't keep the ribbons in the RM dust bags? I wish they were all drawstrings...



hahaha I had this thought just recently -- my mj dustbags are so much easier to open and close.


----------



## rockstarmish

If anyone is interested in having an Elle mini in Tortora:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca...ferralID=174ddccb-e7f9-11e3-8dbe-001b2166c2c0


----------



## pennydreadful

Hiiiiii, ladies and gents of the RM subforum!  SO I have a birthday coming up and the boyfriend has offered to buy me a bag  which he's never done before. He knows I'm picky about them  So now I have to decide which bag!! I like to buy pre-owned (it's just a  better value, in my mind, and that way I'm less paranoid about actually using the bag) so I have a lot of options! I'm trying to decide if I want to "branch out", so to speak, and get a style I haven't tried yet -- Maybe a full-size MAB, mini MAC (but probably not, I'm so tall) or a luscious? OR I could stick with what I know I like and get another covet   Do you all have any opinions when it comes to this sort of choice? I'd love to hear them!! Enable me!!! xoxoxo


----------



## rockstarmish

pennydreadful said:


> Hiiiiii, ladies and gents of the RM subforum!  SO I have a birthday coming up and the boyfriend has offered to buy me a bag  which he's never done before. He knows I'm picky about them  So now I have to decide which bag!! I like to buy pre-owned (it's just a  better value, in my mind, and that way I'm less paranoid about actually using the bag) so I have a lot of options! I'm trying to decide if I want to "branch out", so to speak, and get a style I haven't tried yet -- Maybe a full-size MAB, mini MAC (but probably not, I'm so tall) or a luscious? OR I could stick with what I know I like and get another covet   Do you all have any opinions when it comes to this sort of choice? I'd love to hear them!! Enable me!!! xoxoxo


You're never too tall for a mini mac. I'm 5'10 and it's a perfect length for me. You have so many choices hehe. All are nice actually, but it depends what you want to fit in your bag too


----------



## Sophii

Hello lovelies! I'm in a desperate need for advice!
I found a gorgeous white snakeskin Mini MAC, which I fell in love with right away. My only concern is the embossed leather, I've never had a bag with it before and I'd love to know if it's worth it, is the quality as good as the normal leather ones and if there's been problems with snakeskin MACs. It's also on sale right now and my only concern(which is keeping me from hitting the buy button!) is the leather...
Thank you for your help in advance! I didn't really find anything on the snakeskin macs on the internet


----------



## rockstarmish

Sophii said:


> Hello lovelies! I'm in a desperate need for advice!
> I found a gorgeous white snakeskin Mini MAC, which I fell in love with right away. My only concern is the embossed leather, I've never had a bag with it before and I'd love to know if it's worth it, is the quality as good as the normal leather ones and if there's been problems with snakeskin MACs. It's also on sale right now and my only concern(which is keeping me from hitting the buy button!) is the leather...
> Thank you for your help in advance! I didn't really find anything on the snakeskin macs on the internet


Can you post a picture of it? Or the link so we could get a better look at it?


----------



## Sophii

rockstarmish said:


> Can you post a picture of it? Or the link so we could get a better look at it?



It's this one 

http://www.revolveclothing.com/rebecca-minkoff-mini-mac-in-white-snake/dp/RMIN-WY713/


----------



## KaseyHK

Sophii said:


> It's this one
> 
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/rebecca-minkoff-mini-mac-in-white-snake/dp/RMIN-WY713/


on your first order (means this is your first order) at RevolveClothing you will get 30% off. talk to the rep using the Live Chat and see if they still offer it.


----------



## rockstarmish

Sophii said:


> It's this one
> 
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/rebecca-minkoff-mini-mac-in-white-snake/dp/RMIN-WY713/


I think you should consider this, in revolve they don't mention that this type of Mini Mac is PVC. Which means it's not leather..... Maybe that's why it's cheaper. 

Here's the link in RM... click on the product description:

http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/handbags/mini-mac-black-19973.html

It says Embossed PVC. 

which means, it won't be as durable as leather


----------



## Sophii

rockstarmish said:


> I think you should consider this, in revolve they don't mention that this type of Mini Mac is PVC. Which means it's not leather..... Maybe that's why it's cheaper.
> 
> Here's the link in RM... click on the product description:
> 
> http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/handbags/mini-mac-black-19973.html
> 
> It says Embossed PVC.
> 
> which means, it won't be as durable as leather


Ohhhhh, then it's definitely a no no for me! Thank you so much for pointing it out!
I think I'll go for the leather Tortora mini instead


----------



## rockstarmish

Sophii said:


> Ohhhhh, then it's definitely a no no for me! Thank you so much for pointing it out!
> I think I'll go for the leather Tortora mini instead


You're very welcome and happy to help 

Tortora is a good choice btw


----------



## msd_bags

pennydreadful said:


> Hiiiiii, ladies and gents of the RM subforum!  SO I have a birthday coming up and the boyfriend has offered to buy me a bag  which he's never done before. He knows I'm picky about them  So now I have to decide which bag!! I like to buy pre-owned (it's just a  better value, in my mind, and that way I'm less paranoid about actually using the bag) so I have a lot of options! I'm trying to decide if I want to "branch out", so to speak, and get a style I haven't tried yet -- Maybe a full-size MAB, mini MAC (but probably not, I'm so tall) or a luscious? OR I could stick with what I know I like and get another covet   Do you all have any opinions when it comes to this sort of choice? I'd love to hear them!! Enable me!!! xoxoxo


If a 'normal' sized satchel fits into your lifestyle, I'd say go for the MAM (mini MAB).  I'm not sure about a MAB for you since it really is quite a big bag, I sense that you are into smaller ones.  I may have a bias though since I am really a satchel person.  I am only able to use smaller bags on weekends or special occasions.

Let us know how you decide!


----------



## KaseyHK

..


----------



## pennydreadful

rockstarmish said:


> You're never too tall for a mini mac. I'm 5'10 and it's a perfect length for me. You have so many choices hehe. All are nice actually, but it depends what you want to fit in your bag too



Hi Mish!! Thanks for the insight -- I'm 5'11, so it's good to hear that the mini MAC isn't too small for us tall ladies  I am kind of craving a brightly-colored 5-zip.... hmm...


msd_bags said:


> If a 'normal' sized satchel fits into your lifestyle, I'd say go for the MAM (mini MAB).  I'm not sure about a MAB for you since it really is quite a big bag, I sense that you are into smaller ones.  I may have a bias though since I am really a satchel person.  I am only able to use smaller bags on weekends or special occasions.
> 
> Let us know how you decide!



Hahaha, I think your senses may be right  I used to really love big bags, but have been moving to the smaller ones in recent years... I really would love another MAM. I'll definitely let you guys know what I choose!! Thanks for your opinion


----------



## pennydreadful

Buuumpity bump -- ladies, I have my birthday bag decision narrowed down to two choices, and I'd love to hear your opinions!! Should I get another covet (a style I love, in a more neutral color than the red) OR should I branch out and get a mini cupid??? I've never been really into the cupid to be honest, but lately the mini's been growing on me. I'd go for the cupid in the current color "twilight sky"... what do you guys think?? I'm torn!!


----------



## msd_bags

pennydreadful said:


> Buuumpity bump -- ladies, I have my birthday bag decision narrowed down to two choices, and I'd love to hear your opinions!! Should I get another covet (a style I love, in a more neutral color than the red) OR should I branch out and get a mini cupid??? I've never been really into the cupid to be honest, but lately the mini's been growing on me. I'd go for the cupid in the current color "twilight sky"... what do you guys think?? I'm torn!!


I think it's time for you to try the mini Cupid.  I have one in Plum.  It's a mini bag but I think it is just the right size and fits a lot. But some people here have said that it is not the right length for a crossbody, especially for taller girls.  But believe me it's cute!!

As to the color, I have not seen Twilight Sky irl, but in the pictures it looks good!


----------



## KaseyHK

pennydreadful said:


> Buuumpity bump -- ladies, I have my birthday bag decision narrowed down to two choices, and I'd love to hear your opinions!! Should I get another covet (a style I love, in a more neutral color than the red) OR should I branch out and get a mini cupid??? I've never been really into the cupid to be honest, but lately the mini's been growing on me. I'd go for the cupid in the current color "twilight sky"... what do you guys think?? I'm torn!!


go get a mini Cupid. it will look great on you!
color wise, i'd suggest get a bright/ light color. it's SUMMMMMMER! 
Tortora looks great to me


----------



## pennydreadful

msd_bags said:


> I think it's time for you to try the mini Cupid.  I have one in Plum.  It's a mini bag but I think it is just the right size and fits a lot. But some people here have said that it is not the right length for a crossbody, especially for taller girls.  But believe me it's cute!!
> 
> As to the color, I have not seen Twilight Sky irl, but in the pictures it looks good!






KaseyHK said:


> go get a mini Cupid. it will look great on you!
> color wise, i'd suggest get a bright/ light color. it's SUMMMMMMER!
> Tortora looks great to me



Aaaauuugh ladies, as soon as I had decided on the covet you guys have me dying for the mini cupid... I think you're right. I should try something new!! *Kasey* I love the look of Tortora, but I think I want it in either Twilight Sky or Minty ... I'm nervous about getting the handles dirty with Minty, but the color is just so delicious! The boyfriend says we can order it tomorrow, so I still have a few hours to make up my mind, lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

pennydreadful said:


> Aaaauuugh ladies, as soon as I had decided on the covet you guys have me dying for the mini cupid... I think you're right. I should try something new!! *Kasey* I love the look of Tortora, but I think I want it in either Twilight Sky or Minty ... I'm nervous about getting the handles dirty with Minty, but the color is just so delicious! The boyfriend says we can order it tomorrow, so I still have a few hours to make up my mind, lol


Something new will be fun - the Mini Cupid. I love both of your color choices (I'm a sucker for blue bags). Amazon has both on sale for $186.00 right now. Aw now you have me looking at them! lol


----------



## pennydreadful

BeachBagGal said:


> Something new will be fun - the Mini Cupid. I love both of your color choices (I'm a sucker for blue bags). Amazon has both on sale for $186.00 right now. Aw now you have me looking at them! lol



!! I knoww!! Minty *just* went on sale too, when I checked it yesterday (compulsive much? lol) it was at least $40 more expensive!! So I had resigned myself to the Twilight whatsit (maybe "resigned" is too harsh a word...) and now I don't know which to chooooose. Have you seen either of these leathers IRL? I almost never get to see RM in real life so don't know which of the colors has better leather. That's honestly more important to me than the particular shade... I'm super picky about the texture, etc.


----------



## KaseyHK

pennydreadful said:


> Aaaauuugh ladies, as soon as I had decided on the covet you guys have me dying for the mini cupid... I think you're right. I should try something new!! *Kasey* I love the look of Tortora, but I think I want it in either Twilight Sky or Minty ... I'm nervous about getting the handles dirty with Minty, but the color is just so delicious! The boyfriend says we can order it tomorrow, so I still have a few hours to make up my mind, lol


to prevent it from getting dirty, you may consider to apply some leather care product on it before use. i usually spray water repellent. to me, it's easier to remove the dirt afterwards as it's like adding a protection layer to the surface. after having worn the bag for the whole day, i use water wipes to clean the bag and warm it with a hair dryer to keep the leather more durable


----------



## pennydreadful

KaseyHK said:


> to prevent it from getting dirty, you may consider to apply some leather care product on it before use. i usually spray water repellent. to me, it's easier to remove the dirt afterwards as it's like adding a protection layer to the surface. after having worn the bag for the whole day, i use water wipes to clean the bag and warm it with a hair dryer to keep the leather more durable



This is SUCH good advice!! Thanks  I'll definitely look into it. I've never actually treated a bag before, but I always mean to  Do you find the water repellant spray you use makes the leather darker at all? I can't help but be nervous about that.


----------



## KaseyHK

No, never happened to me. the one i use is an aerosol spray and it evaporates just in a few seconds. make sure you use it in an open and spacious area cuz it's quite hazardous to lungs. 

this is what i use:
http://www.groovyshoes.ca/ProdImages/Collonil/Collonilfront250.jpg



pennydreadful said:


> This is SUCH good advice!! Thanks  I'll definitely look into it. I've never actually treated a bag before, but I always mean to  Do you find the water repellant spray you use makes the leather darker at all? I can't help but be nervous about that.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pennydreadful said:


> !! I knoww!! Minty *just* went on sale too, when I checked it yesterday (compulsive much? lol) it was at least $40 more expensive!! So I had resigned myself to the Twilight whatsit (maybe "resigned" is too harsh a word...) and now I don't know which to chooooose. Have you seen either of these leathers IRL? I almost never get to see RM in real life so don't know which of the colors has better leather. That's honestly more important to me than the particular shade... I'm super picky about the texture, etc.


I've never seen either colors irl.  Like you I never see them irl so when I order I make sure it's somewhere I can return for free. Amazon is great like that. Sorry I can't offer any help with that. Oh and I always treat my leather too. I condition it first and then I spray with Apple Guard water and stain repellent (I buy on Amazon). I've used it on my RM bags with no probs.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Amazon running an extra 25% off a lot of RM bags right now that are already on sale - some good prices!


----------



## pennydreadful

BeachBagGal said:


> Amazon running an extra 25% off a lot of RM bags right now that are already on sale - some good prices!



Ugggh I know!! There was also a glitch on Amazon last night (I think it was a glitch?) where a *whole bunch* of colors were listed on sale  Light turquoise, teal, tortora, biscuit, it was insane. I thought I had finally struck the purse-luck jackpot and was all excited for a tortora mini cupid, but I had to wait til today to buy anything so I didn't jump on it. And then 20 minutes later they were all full price again!! Did I dream that? am I finally literally purse-crazy? Either way, now the minty mini cupid is sold out


----------



## BeachBagGal

pennydreadful said:


> Ugggh I know!! There was also a glitch on Amazon last night (I think it was a glitch?) where a *whole bunch* of colors were listed on sale  Light turquoise, teal, tortora, biscuit, it was insane. I thought I had finally struck the purse-luck jackpot and was all excited for a tortora mini cupid, but I had to wait til today to buy anything so I didn't jump on it. And then 20 minutes later they were all full price again!! Did I dream that? am I finally literally purse-crazy? Either way, now the minty mini cupid is sold out


Ohhhh you're right! Dangit! I put a bunch in my cart to think about over night since it was late and I was tired and didn't want to order the wrong thing. I just checked all the prices and they went up dramatically! Ugh. There were soooo many good deals on there. Grrrrr


----------



## BeachBagGal

pennydreadful said:


> Ugggh I know!! There was also a glitch on Amazon last night (I think it was a glitch?) where a *whole bunch* of colors were listed on sale  Light turquoise, teal, tortora, biscuit, it was insane. I thought I had finally struck the purse-luck jackpot and was all excited for a tortora mini cupid, but I had to wait til today to buy anything so I didn't jump on it. And then 20 minutes later they were all full price again!! Did I dream that? am I finally literally purse-crazy? Either way, now the minty mini cupid is sold out


NO you weren't imagining those prices last night!!


----------



## KaseyHK

BeachBagGal said:


> Amazon running an extra 25% off a lot of RM bags right now that are already on sale - some good prices!


oh boy. i am officially banned but i couldn't resist the good price and color - i just ordered a Swing in Twilight Sky


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> oh boy. i am officially banned but i couldn't resist the good price and color - i just ordered a Swing in Twilight Sky


What a great deal!!!! Remember that as you're knocking yourself over the head lol. I can't wait to see some pix when you get it.


----------



## KaseyHK

BeachBagGal said:


> What a great deal!!!! Remember that as you're knocking yourself over the head lol. I can't wait to see some pix when you get it.


i will surely post some photos later!
btw, what was the price of the mini Cupid in Tortora when it was on sale? do you remember was the 25% off discount applied to this bag too? oh boy, i wanna get that one if it was!


----------



## pennydreadful

EEEEEEP just ordered the mini Cupid in Minty!! Last one on amazon -- it definitely wasn't in stock when I checked earlier today, but someone must have canceled their order! I'm so excited  

^^ Kasey the tortora was listed at $226 (I'm pretty sure) for a brief while last night -- with the 25% off, it would have been like $180


----------



## BeachBagGal

pennydreadful said:


> EEEEEEP just ordered the mini Cupid in Minty!! Last one on amazon -- it definitely wasn't in stock when I checked earlier today, but someone must have canceled their order! I'm so excited
> 
> ^^ Kasey the tortora was listed at $226 (I'm pretty sure) for a brief while last night -- with the 25% off, it would have been like $180


Oh yay - Minty! 

Kasey - I don't remeber the exact price, but i know it was on sale & def cheaper. If only I would have known they'd raise the prices the next day....


----------



## KaseyHK

pennydreadful said:


> EEEEEEP just ordered the mini Cupid in Minty!! Last one on amazon -- it definitely wasn't in stock when I checked earlier today, but someone must have canceled their order! I'm so excited
> 
> ^^ Kasey the tortora was listed at $226 (I'm pretty sure) for a brief while last night -- with the 25% off, it would have been like $180


thank you! so bad i missed it. but good news is my wallet is less damaged 

congrats on your new buy


----------



## KaseyHK

KaseyHK said:


> i will surely post some photos later!
> btw, what was the price of the mini Cupid in Tortora when it was on sale? do you remember was the 25% off discount applied to this bag too? oh boy, i wanna get that one if it was!


oh boy, i have just cancelled my order. so, no reveal, sorry.  i need to stick tight to my BIG ban. :storm:


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> oh boy, i have just cancelled my order. so, no reveal, sorry.  i need to stick tight to my BIG ban. :storm:


Wow what self discipline!


----------



## KaseyHK

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow what self discipline!


the fact is i didn't hold it long enough. i surrendered and ordered it again a few hours ago when i was waiting for the Netherlands vs Spain football match. now it's on its way to me :greengrin:


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> the fact is i didn't hold it long enough. i surrendered and ordered it again a few hours ago when i was waiting for the Netherlands vs Spain football match. now it's on its way to me :greengrin:


 Oh well at least you'll have something fun to look fwd to!


----------



## rockstarmish

Hello my dear ladies,

I wanted to ask if anyone can give me some info on "Standard International Shipping". I wanted to ask if this is shipping via air or by ship? 

Your help would very much be appreciated. TIA


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Hello my dear ladies,
> 
> I wanted to ask if anyone can give me some info on "Standard International Shipping". I wanted to ask if this is shipping via air or by ship?
> 
> Your help would very much be appreciated. TIA


do you mean from USA?
then i believe it means USPS First Class International. no tracking once it's out of the States. the delivery time is similar (sometimes faster than) to Priority International. the cost is lower than Priority and package dimension is more flexible. 

if you mean somewhere else, it always refers to the cheapest shipping method.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> do you mean from USA?
> then i believe it means First Class International. no tracking once it's out of the States. the delivery time is similar (sometimes faster than) to Priority International. the cost is lower than Priority and size is more flexible.
> 
> if you mean somewhere else, it always refers to the cheapest shipping method.



Hi Kasey! Thanks for replying!

Actually it would be coming from Canada, is that the same as the US shipping process? The shipping fee is $22. So is this via air?


----------



## KaseyHK

i believe so. but better ask the seller for confirmation. 



rockstarmish said:


> Hi Kasey! Thanks for replying!
> 
> Actually it would be coming from Canada, is that the same as the US shipping process? The shipping fee is $22. So is this via air?


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i believe so. but better ask the seller for confirmation.


Thanks Kasey! I sent her a message yesterday but she hasn't replied yet which is making me anxious.


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Thanks Kasey! I sent her a message yesterday but she hasn't replied yet which is making me anxious.


i think it should be by Air. nowadays, nobody would use surface to ship internationally unless home relocation.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i think it should be by Air. nowadays, nobody would use surface to ship internationally unless home relocation.




Ah, yeah and the package is small. Makes no sense to be shipped any other way. Now the question of  how long it would take to get here. Oh the test on patience.

Thank you once more Kasey


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Ah, yeah and the package is small. Makes no sense to be shipped any other way. Now the question of  how long it would take to get here. Oh the test on patience.
> 
> Thank you once more Kasey


probably similar to USA, i suppose in 10 working days?


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> probably similar to USA, i suppose in 10 working days?



Oh my, It's been more than 10 days already since she sent it 
I just found out that my BF secretly bought me the bag while I was majorly sulking for the Elle. He told me that she sent it last May 30. We still haven't received any word from the post office. Should I be worried?


----------



## KaseyHK

did you mean he bought you the Iridescent Elle that someone posted the listing earlier? wow. happy for you! i remember you or someone else said the Philippines takes time to clear customs etc. so i think it will be at your door in a few more days.



rockstarmish said:


> Oh my, It's been more than 10 days already since she sent it
> I just found out that my BF secretly bought me the bag while I was majorly sulking for the Elle. He told me that she sent it last May 30. We still haven't received any word from the post office. Should I be worried?


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> did you mean he bought you the Iridescent Elle that someone posted the listing earlier? wow. happy for you! i remember you or someone else said the Philippines takes time to clear customs etc. so i think it will be at your door in a few more days.




Oh I wish Kasey, but no he didn't buy me the iridescent Elle, although he got it though from the same seller after he found out that we missed out on the Elle.. We fought that weekend it was posted so he felt guilty. He got the next best thing to the Elle which is the iridescent Ceilia.  I really hope it will be coming to me, I worry because the seller has some negative feedbacks that say that the buyers never got their item but got a refund. I don't want a refund. I want the bag. And she hasn't been replying to my messages. So I worry...


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Oh I wish Kasey, but no he didn't buy me the iridescent Elle, although he got it though from the same seller after he found out that we missed out on the Elle.. We fought that weekend it was posted so he felt guilty. He got the next best thing to the Elle which is the iridescent Ceilia.  I really hope it will be coming to me, I worry because the seller has some negative feedbacks that say that the buyers never got their item but got a refund. I don't want a refund. I want the bag. And she hasn't been replying to my messages. So I worry...



USPS Priority Mail International could take about 3 weeks in my experience, so maybe standard shipping would be longer.  Hope you get your bag soon!


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> USPS Priority Mail International could take about 3 weeks in my experience, so maybe standard shipping would be longer.  Hope you get your bag soon!


I'm worried because of the negatives of buyers not receiving their items... but I checked their shipping and their shipping was "Economy Shipping". If that happens with economy, what more standard shipping


----------



## rockstarmish

I just talked to the seller, and to my disappointment the bag was shipped through surface shipping via Canada Post. I was hoping it was shipped through air as that would have been more convenient.  Has anyone had any experiences with international surface shipping? If you could share your some info, that would be great. TIA


----------



## BeachBagGal

Amazon.com has the new color Charcoal w/ the new lining in the Mini Affair on sale for $122.00 + extra 20% off!!


----------



## baglover1973

just finally bit the bullet and bought my first RM, got a beckon hobo in black. SO excited to get it!


----------



## rockstarmish

Does the 15% discount when you sign up work on items on final sale?


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Does the 15% discount when you sign up work on items on final sale?


I don't believe it does because when I tried it before it didn't work. Maybe someone else can tell you for sure.


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Does the 15% discount when you sign up work on items on final sale?


it did but not sure if it still does. the reason i think it doesn't work is that you have already used the code, which can only be used for one time only. but you can use a different email address to sign up.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> it did but not sure if it still does. the reason i think it doesn't work is that you have already used the code, which can only be used for one time only. but you can use a different email address to sign up.



Ah well, this will be my first time to purchase, but not at the current moment. Still giving it some thought.


----------



## baglover1973

Bought her and couldn't be more excited to receive it...don't see many around


----------



## KaseyHK

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2705147
> 
> Bought her and couldn't be more excited to receive it...don't see many around


it looks cute! congrats! i didn't see this style before. it's v different from her other styles.


----------



## baglover1973

KaseyHK said:


> it looks cute! congrats! i didn't see this style before. it's v different from her other styles.



IT'S called the beckon hobo...


----------



## msd_bags

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2705147
> 
> Bought her and couldn't be more excited to receive it...don't see many around




Very pretty! Looks a bit like Botega Venetta. How's the leather?


----------



## baglover1973

Thanks! It came today. It's so soft and pretty &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## msd_bags

I feel that I have to say something about the Emerald leather from earlier years.  When I got my Emerald MAB about 2 months ago, I was so happy to see that the leather was truly beautiful.  Before receiving it, I was a bit scared that after searching for it a long time, I might not want the leather after all.  I realized earlier that I didn't like glazed leathers, so I was a bit scared how I would like the Emerald since it seemed to have a bit of glaze in some photos.  But oh, was I so pleased!!  I posted this Emerald MAB already here in the forum. It's so pretty!



But my story doesn't end there.  Prior to that MAB purchase I actually got a 3-zip Rocker from Linda's Stuff without much thought.  I believed the 3-zip to be Emerald (and it had the black and white floral lining) so I got it. I have always professed here that I'm not really into small bags, but since it was priced well I went for it anyway.  Long story short, I received the 3-zip later than the MAB.  And I was really so surprised how well the leather still looks after all those years!! It is indeed Emerald and the green tone is just wonderful and the leather still in amazing condition.  I can't explain it, but the 3-zip didn't look it was babied but still, you can see how wonderful the leather is!!  It is used but the color is still very vibrant!



Here's the 3-zip Rocker.


----------



## KaseyHK

why did Tory Burch copy RM's previous design?

this is RM:






and this is TB:


----------



## Minkette

KaseyHK said:


> why did Tory Burch copy RM's previous design?
> 
> this is RM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is TB:


Because designers that market to the mass general public copy each other frequently? 

If it works (i.e., if it makes a profit and is trendy)... I kinda feel like that is what they are suppose to do. Make bags the market wants to see and will spend money on... 

I personally am not at all bothered by the similarities in contemporary brands. I expect it and go for the one I like best...


----------



## KaseyHK

wow this is fun!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTXilnEgD-o


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> wow this is fun!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTXilnEgD-o


lolol that's great!!


----------



## msd_bags

Cute!!


----------



## KaseyHK

i forgot how to post youtube clip. now i re-do it. it works


----------



## littlemspiggie

Recently i bought the mini mac through a seller who bought it from the Gilt website. When I was check the model number, was directed to the RM website and saw that for the same model, there is a RM name plate on the back of the bag but mine does not have. I understand that Gilt does sell items that are sample sales, does it mean that slight variations are common? Or does RM make the same model but with slight variations as well? Should i be worried about my purchase? Checked other features such as the clasp, strap etc and find no problems with it.

PLease help!


----------



## msd_bags

littlemspiggie said:


> Recently i bought the mini mac through a seller who bought it from the Gilt website. When I was check the model number, was directed to the RM website and saw that for the same model, there is a RM name plate on the back of the bag but mine does not have. I understand that Gilt does sell items that are sample sales, does it mean that slight variations are common? Or does RM make the same model but with slight variations as well? Should i be worried about my purchase? Checked other features such as the clasp, strap etc and find no problems with it.
> 
> PLease help!




Hi! I suggest you post some pics in the 'Authenticate...' thread so some members can take a look.


----------



## msd_bags

Just want to share this here.

So some of you know how I've built up a huge RM collection.  I am now trying to downsize since I find that I don't get to use some bags and that I have some redundant pieces.  Now, I live in a country where RM is not really known.  So imagine how happy I was when I listed some bags in our local ebay and sold 2 RMs within their 7 day listing!!  And I got messages from these buyers that they've really been interested to try RMs for some time now. When I asked, I found out they also visit tpf.

Before posting in ebay, I also brought some bags (used and some unused; RMs and non-RMs) to show and sell to my co-workers.  I sold 3 MAMs, 1 Nikki and 2 MACs!  They knew nothing about RM but they liked the style and the quality.

I'm just happy to be able to share RM here in our country where it is not in the mainstream. 

Btw, one trigger also to my downsizing my RM collection was when I posted in one of the threads here how many RMs I already have - a little over 50!  The number made me a bit sad. It was too much. So now I have 40+. Hope to still bring it down a little.


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> Just want to share this here.
> 
> So some of you know how I've built up a huge RM collection.  I am now trying to downsize since I find that I don't get to use some bags and that I have some redundant pieces.  Now, I live in a country where RM is not really known.  So imagine how happy I was when I listed some bags in our local ebay and sold 2 RMs within their 7 day listing!!  And I got messages from these buyers that they've really been interested to try RMs for some time now. When I asked, I found out they also visit tpf.
> 
> Before posting in ebay, I also brought some bags (used and some unused; RMs and non-RMs) to show and sell to my co-workers.  I sold 3 MAMs, 1 Nikki and 2 MACs!  They knew nothing about RM but they liked the style and the quality.
> 
> I'm just happy to be able to share RM here in our country where it is not in the mainstream.
> 
> Btw, one trigger also to my downsizing my RM collection was when I posted in one of the threads here how many RMs I already have - a little over 50!  The number made me a bit sad. It was too much. So now I have 40+. Hope to still bring it down a little.


congrats! it's a great move that takes a lot of courage. i wish i found somebody near that would buy some off me. my friends and colleagues use either very inexpensive bag or high-end bags. they will take it if they don't need to pay. that's it. as for the 2nd hand market, nobody would be interested in RM bags but maybe very few people would like to get a mini MAC. so, eventually, i can see that i will donate some around Thanksgiving.


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> congrats! it's a great move that takes a lot of courage. i wish i found somebody near that would buy some off me. my friends and colleagues use either very inexpensive bag or high-end bags. they will take it if they don't need to pay. that's it. as for the 2nd hand market, nobody would be interested in RM bags but maybe very few people would like to get a mini MAC. so, eventually, i can see that i will donate some around Thanksgiving.


At 40+ RMs now, I still can't decide which additional ones to put up for sale!  Even my Nikkis which I don't regularly use I can't bring myself to let go.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> x.


Kasey dear, May I ask if the Alaina's strap is adjustable?


----------



## Kpoxa

Msd_bags, where do you live?
It is interesting to read your experience  with sale of RM bags.
Now I am trying to sell my Freesia mini Mac. And RM is also quite unknown in my region (I live in Europe, Latvia).


----------



## msd_bags

Kpoxa said:


> Msd_bags, where do you live?
> 
> It is interesting to read your experience  with sale of RM bags.
> 
> Now I am trying to sell my Freesia mini Mac. And RM is also quite unknown in my region (I live in Europe, Latvia).




Hi Kpoxa! I'm from the Philippines. One high-end department store carries RM here, since maybe just 2 yrs ago. But I have yet to bump into anyone carrying an RM.


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Kasey dear, May I ask if the Alaina's strap is adjustable?


no, the length is fixed and it's actually attached to the bag. you cannot remove it nor double it to make a shorter strap. it fits well on me (i'm 5'4 btw) and it looks great as a clutch too.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> no, the length is fixed and it's actually attached to the bag. you cannot remove it nor double it to make a shorter strap. it fits well on me (i'm 5'4 btw) and it looks great as a clutch too.



Ah, that's good to know 
Thank you!


----------



## KaseyHK

i accidentally just found out one of my colleagues started to buy and wear RM bags. and she was not aware i'm a big fan! i know it's normal for people around to wear the same brand but i feel a bit annoyed, esp RM is not famous in my place. ullhair:

what would you do or respond if someone around wears your favorite brand and even the same bag that you love?


----------



## Minkette

KaseyHK said:


> i accidentally just found out one of my colleagues started to buy and wear RM bags. and she was not aware i'm a big fan! i know it's normal for people around to wear the same brand but i feel a bit annoyed, esp RM is not famous in my place. ullhair:
> 
> what would you do or respond if someone around wears your favorite brand and even the same bag that you love?


I'd say... lets go shopping together!!!!!!

I don't mind if someone has the same bag as me. It is one of the things I share with my friends and is one of the reasons we are friends (i.e., similar interests).


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> i accidentally just found out one of my colleagues started to buy and wear RM bags. and she was not aware i'm a big fan! i know it's normal for people around to wear the same brand but i feel a bit annoyed, esp RM is not famous in my place. ullhair:
> 
> what would you do or respond if someone around wears your favorite brand and even the same bag that you love?


In the case of RM I'd say it's a good thing because I would be happy for others to appreciate the nice bags and have the same enjoyment as I have.  A few posts back I mentioned that I was happy when my co-workers bought some of the RM bags I brought for sale even if they did not know the brand.  They bought because they find them to be nice and worthy.  The same with my buyers in our local ebay,  I am very patient with their questions because I just want to share RM with them.


----------



## KaseyHK

i started with RM because it's rare here. once it got famous and popular plus other reasons, i started to lose interest in her bags. also, if you know the person too well and you know something's wrong there if you see her wearing the same bag with you, it's just irritating.


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> i started with RM because it's rare here. once it got famous and popular plus other reasons, i started to lose interest in her bags. also, if you know the person too well and you know something's wrong there if you see her wearing the same bag with you, it's just irritating.




Part of the appeal of RM to me is its anonymity, so yeah I understand why one would lose interest when it becomes popular. As to knowing the person too well not to like having the same things as her, I understand that too.


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> Part of the appeal of RM to me is its anonymity, so yeah I understand why one would lose interest when it becomes popular. As to knowing the person too well not to like having the same things as her, I understand that too.


anyways, i will learn to live and leave it. 
having said that, i still love that bags that i have as they're carefully selected and be there with me for many seasons


----------



## msd_bags

So this past weekend, I wore my mini Cupid straight.  Then on Monday, for work, I pulled out my regular Cupid.  Funny, but all of a sudden I felt the regular Cupid was a giant!!


----------



## newwonderfull

msd_bags said:


> So this past weekend, I wore my mini Cupid straight.  Then on Monday, for work, I pulled out my regular Cupid.  Funny, but all of a sudden I felt the regular Cupid was a giant!!



I'm always amazed at how much the cupid (both mini and full size) can fit! I can fit a small pouch, a wallet, sunglasses, my phone, and my keys in my mini cupid! I love my regular cupids though, and even though they're rarely full, I feel like it's a lot bigger than it looks.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bluefly.com has the reg size Cupid in Tawny on sale right now for $159.00!!! I would purchase it, but I already own that color in a MAM.


----------



## msd_bags

newwonderfull said:


> I'm always amazed at how much the cupid (both mini and full size) can fit! I can fit a small pouch, a wallet, sunglasses, my phone, and my keys in my mini cupid! I love my regular cupids though, and even though they're rarely full, I feel like it's a lot bigger than it looks.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Agree that the Cupid in mini holds so much!


----------



## newwonderfull

BeachBagGal said:


> Bluefly.com has the reg size Cupid in Tawny on sale right now for $159.00!!! I would purchase it, but I already own that color in a MAM.


Wait where do you see that? it's telling me that it's $295, but I would totally buy it for $159!


----------



## BeachBagGal

newwonderfull said:


> Wait where do you see that? it's telling me that it's $295, but I would totally buy it for $159!


Awww I guess it was only a 1 day special yesterday.


----------



## rockstarmish

Does anyone have a RM Boyfriend bag? Can anyone share the pros and cons of the bag? Thank you lovelies


----------



## KaseyHK

since long time ago, i cannot add photos in the msg box on my computer. weird.
i just wanna say to all of you







Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

may all of you have a very happy new year. all the best in 2015!


----------



## msd_bags

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## TaraP

Happy New Year tPF hotties!!!


----------



## thedseer

Happy new year!


----------



## SophiaPehawkins

Hey! I just bought a mini Crosby crossbody and I love it, but I wanted to know if any of you also have a problem with the minis not being long enough. It hits be above the hip and I hate it. I just wanted to know if it was only me.


----------



## KaseyHK

SophiaPehawkins said:


> Hey! I just bought a mini Crosby crossbody and I love it, but I wanted to know if any of you also have a problem with the minis not being long enough. It hits be above the hip and I hate it. I just wanted to know if it was only me.


it all depends on the length and width of your torso. if you're basically tall and wide, the strap of the minis of RM bags is usually not long enough for carrying the bags as crossbodies so the bags always sit on the wrong place. but i have seen a lot of mod photos in which the bags sit on the waist area and i think it looks fine.  i don't wear her mini bags as crossbody except the very small ones so i don't find it too problematic to me.

just thinking aloud: perhaps you can add a few more 'hooks' to the chain to elongate the strap. i have not tried it but i imagine it will work.


----------



## SophiaPehawkins

I suppose it does depend on the person. The chain always seems long and then really weird when I put it on. I really like the bag so I might try adding a short chain to lengthen the bag. I wish they would make the strap adjustable. Thanks for the help


----------



## KaseyHK

SophiaPehawkins said:


> I suppose it does depend on the person. The chain always seems long and then really weird when I put it on. I really like the bag so I might try adding a short chain to lengthen the bag. I wish they would make the strap adjustable. Thanks for the help


sorry. i thought you wanna elongate the strap. it's much more difficult to shorten it just a few inches. 
i'd suggest you use another strap from other bags. i know it's hard to find a matching color. that's what i do sometimes but for a different reason - the chain is too heavy for my shoulder and back problems. ush:


----------



## rockstarmish

Hello, Can anyone help me? I'd like to ask if anyone knows if the flap and the leather on the bag is real leather or PVC?


----------



## anthrosphere

rockstarmish said:


> Hello, Can anyone help me? I'd like to ask if anyone knows if the flap and the leather on the bag is real leather or PVC?



I seen this bag at my local Saks outlet. The flap and strap does feel like real leather, it's very soft to the touch. I believe it's just the body that's made of PVC.


----------



## rockstarmish

anthrosphere said:


> I seen this bag at my local Saks outlet. The flap and strap does feel like real leather, it's very soft to the touch. I believe it's just the body that's made of PVC.


Thank you dear! It says that the design part is coated canvas, but the Saks description never said anything about the straps and other parts of the bag... so I was worried that it was faux leather..as it doesn't last here very long in my humid country.


----------



## anthrosphere

rockstarmish said:


> Thank you dear! It says that the design part is coated canvas, but the Saks description never said anything about the straps and other parts of the bag... so I was worried that it was faux leather..as it doesn't last here very long in my humid country.



You're welcome! I checked on Polyvore.com and they have the Saks' description saved on their website. It definitely mentions the strap part being leather, at least. 

Here's the link in case you want to look it up:



> Detachable chain and leather shoulder strap



http://www.polyvore.com/rebecca_minkoff_mini_coated_canvas/thing?id=93797801


It's a beautiful bag, by the way. The pattern is vibrant in person. I hope you get it.


----------



## rockstarmish

anthrosphere said:


> You're welcome! I checked on Polyvore.com and they have the Saks' description saved on their website. It definitely mentions the strap part being leather, at least.
> 
> Here's the link in case you want to look it up:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/rebecca_minkoff_mini_coated_canvas/thing?id=93797801
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful bag, by the way. The pattern is vibrant in person. I hope you get it.


I did! My BF asked me to pick out a bag for my birthday present and I chose this. Hmm. I figured that the strap would be leather but actually the back and sides of the bag aren't canvas material but "leather". I'm a bit worried ;(

Here's the link of the Saks one, where you can see a 360 view of the bag:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...410&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-lmDbdXT7HXOtnq6e_hvWhA


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Hello, Can anyone help me? I'd like to ask if anyone knows if the flap and the leather on the bag is real leather or PVC?


as i remember, the black parts are leather while the floral print parts are canvas/ fabric.


----------



## anthrosphere

rockstarmish said:


> I did! My BF asked me to pick out a bag for my birthday present and I chose this. Hmm. I figured that the strap would be leather but actually the back and sides of the bag aren't canvas material but "leather". I'm a bit worried ;(
> 
> Here's the link of the Saks one, where you can see a 360 view of the bag:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...410&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-lmDbdXT7HXOtnq6e_hvWhA



Yay! That's an awesome present. I hope it works out for you, rockstarmish! Happy Birthday!


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> as i remember, the black parts are leather while the floral print parts are canvas/ fabric.


Phew! That's a relief. Thank you Kasey


----------



## rockstarmish

anthrosphere said:


> Yay! That's an awesome present. I hope it works out for you, rockstarmish! Happy Birthday!


Thank you so much! I hope I receive it very soon! I will post it as soon as it gets here. Hopefully, there won't be problems with the shipping... The seller has sent a tracking number and a picture of the invoice but there's no data on the USPS tracking system. Oh, Happy MLK day too!


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> as i remember, the black parts are leather while the floral print parts are canvas/ fabric.


Hi Kasey, Do you know which lining the "poppy pink" color of RM has? Thanks!


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Hi Kasey, Do you know which lining the "poppy pink" color of RM has? Thanks!


blue cheetah 

oh, thought you asked about the floral print... Poppy Pink comes with b/w abstract lining: https://item1.tradesy.com/r/eac9bbf...-minkoff-cross-body-bag-poppy-pink-680320.jpg


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> blue cheetah
> 
> oh, thought you asked about the floral print... Poppy Pink comes with b/w abstract lining: https://item1.tradesy.com/r/eac9bbf...-minkoff-cross-body-bag-poppy-pink-680320.jpg


Thank you dear  I saw one in polka dot lining and I was wondering if it was poppy pink..


----------



## anthrosphere

Does anyone have a bright picture of the Marine MAM under natural light? I know BeachBagGal posted it in the collection thread, but I can't get a good look of the color because it's either too faded or too dark. This bag is listed on Bonanza  and I was tempted to buy, but I am hesitant because I am worried the color might be too dark. 

I want a blue MAM that's similar to the Bright Royal color from all those years ago. Can anyone help? I tried searching this entire forum but the pictures are either deleted or just aren't showing up at all, only BBG's pictures are showing but her pictures of the bag are too dark. Thanks.

Oh and also, if anyone finds a old MAM in light grayish or beige color (like ahem, BBG's Verdes and Cream MAM XD), please let me know. I need it within my budget of $100-$125 since I refuse to pay over $200 for a heavily used bag. Thanks.


----------



## msd_bags

anthrosphere said:


> Does anyone have a bright picture of the Marine MAM under natural light? I know BeachBagGal posted it in the collection thread, but I can't get a good look of the color because it's either too faded or too dark. This bag is listed on Bonanza  and I was tempted to buy, but I am hesitant because I am worried the color might be too dark.
> 
> I want a blue MAM that's similar to the Bright Royal color from all those years ago. Can anyone help? I tried searching this entire forum but the pictures are either deleted or just aren't showing up at all, only BBG's pictures are showing but her pictures of the bag are too dark. Thanks.
> 
> Oh and also, if anyone finds a old MAM in light grayish or beige color (like ahem, BBG's Verdes and Cream MAM XD), please let me know. I need it within my budget of $100-$125 since I refuse to pay over $200 for a heavily used bag. Thanks.



Hi there! I was tempted to get that blue actually even after I got my new Navy MAM.  As I mentioned in a non-RM thread, I think the shade of blue of my Navy MAM is perfect for what I wanted, however, I still long for the better leathers of RM yester-years.  I saw this Marine blue and in the Bonanza listing, the color was to my liking, but when I checked the cross referenced listing, Beach Bal's listing, the shade showing was a bit different, not as bright as I wanted. So I totally understand your research. I looked a long time for my perfect blue RM.  Now I have the perfect blue color but not the perfect leather. And to add, I have a Sailor Blue Mini Matinee with the thin grey and white stripes lining.  The leather is great but the color is not as vibrant as what I wanted.  And I had once a Royal Blue MAM in lambskin leather with the signature hardware.  It got it as NWOT in 2013 (I think it is a 2009 bag or around that time), but the blue was not consistent throughout the bag.  There upper part was a nice blue color, but the flap below was darker. Would have beent the perfect one!  I actually posted it in one of the threads here asking if they know why that is like that but I didn't get any response. I have gifted it to a friend last year, she is not very particular about her bags. There is one listed in ebay now which I noticed to have the same issue (not my listing.) 

I hope you find your bag(s)!


----------



## anthrosphere

Thank you so much MSD. I'm sorry you had to go through so many bags just to find the perfect one. But I'm glad all that effort paid off, though. You got your gorgeous MAM even though the leather isn't perfect, but at least you're happy so that's all that matters. I was here a few years ago and I remember seeing the Bright Royal MAM's and they were so gorgeous under the sun. Just this gorgeous, vivid, bright blue with extremely delicious, thick leather.

 I regretted a thousand times over for not participating in those special orders for that MAM and now it's far too late. Those gorgeous MAMs aren't on any listing anywhere. I swear, I wish there was a time machine so I can go back and get myself that bag. The color was perfect in every shape and form.

ETA:

Okay, I was looking through the old Special Order archives and found one for the Bright Royal Brown Basketweave MAM. And a TPF'er posted a picture of the BR Mini Mini MAM and their Royal BBW MAM together. The color I'm looking for is the bag on the right (MAMM), in that insanely gorgeous BR color/leather.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/rebecca-minkoff/rebecca-minkoff-shopping/891810d1253843182-green-light-for-bright-royal-brown-basketweave-mam-dsc_0725.jpg. 

I want that BR leather so bad, and in a MAM size. The only major issue here is finding one WITHOUT the Brown Basketweave trim. I just want a solid BR MAM. That's it. 

I hope you will find your perfect blue MAM, too! Crossing fingers for the both of us!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Does anyone have a bright picture of the Marine MAM under natural light? I know BeachBagGal posted it in the collection thread, but I can't get a good look of the color because it's either too faded or too dark. This bag is listed on Bonanza  and I was tempted to buy, but I am hesitant because I am worried the color might be too dark.
> 
> I want a blue MAM that's similar to the Bright Royal color from all those years ago. Can anyone help? I tried searching this entire forum but the pictures are either deleted or just aren't showing up at all, only BBG's pictures are showing but her pictures of the bag are too dark. Thanks.
> 
> Oh and also, if anyone finds a old MAM in light grayish or beige color (like ahem, BBG's Verdes and Cream MAM XD), please let me know. I need it within my budget of $100-$125 since I refuse to pay over $200 for a heavily used bag. Thanks.


It wasn't me that posted it otherwise I would take some more pix for you. Unless I"m forgetting a bag...lol...


----------



## KaseyHK

i believe anthrosphere was referring to another BeachGirl who is using a photo of Marilyn Monroe in her current avatar


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> i believe anthrosphere was referring to another BeachGirl who is using a photo of Marilyn Monroe in her current avatar


Ahh okay gotcha.


----------



## anthrosphere

BeachBagGal said:


> Ahh okay gotcha.



Kasey's right, sorry for the confusion BeachBagGal.


----------



## msd_bags

So I'm on a 4-day vacation in Korea, and guess what I bumped into at Lotte Duty Free shop.




Such a wonderful surprise!! And added to that, I walked past 2 Swings and 1 Love carried by ladies in Myeongdong. This doesn't happen in Manila!!


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> So I'm on a 4-day vacation in Korea, and guess what I bumped into at Lotte Duty Free shop.
> 
> View attachment 2887321
> 
> 
> Such a wonderful surprise!! And added to that, I walked past 2 Swings and 1 Love carried by ladies in Myeongdong. This doesn't happen in Manila!!


RM has a store in S Korea. and it's quite popular over there. enjoy your stay!


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> RM has a store in S Korea. and it's quite popular over there. enjoy your stay!




I didnt know about the RM store here. A very nice surprise. Thanks Kasey!


----------



## KaseyHK

just in case you want to visit it, here is the info:

HYUNDAI COEX
2F, HYUNDAI DEPT. STORE,
159-7, SAMSUNG-DONG, GANGNAM-GU
SEOUL, KOREA 135-730
+82-2-3467-8952
MONDAY - THURSDAY 10:30AM-8:30PM
FRIDAY - SUNDAY 10:30AM - 8:30PM

would that be the place that you took the photo of?



msd_bags said:


> I didnt know about the RM store here. A very nice surprise. Thanks Kasey!


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> just in case you want to visit it, here is the info:
> 
> HYUNDAI COEX
> 2F, HYUNDAI DEPT. STORE,
> 159-7, SAMSUNG-DONG, GANGNAM-GU
> SEOUL, KOREA 135-730
> +82-2-3467-8952
> MONDAY - THURSDAY 10:30AM-8:30PM
> FRIDAY - SUNDAY 10:30AM - 8:30PM
> 
> would that be the place that you took the photo of?




Thanks for the info Kasey! Photo was taken at Lotte department store which houses the Lotte Duty Free shop. Prices are a bit high though they have 30% off on a lot of items. Marked price on a mini MAC was more than $195 for example if I recall correctly.


----------



## leooh

Hi all, I'm new to RM, started getting interested after watching a few videos on YouTube on the love crossbody, but I'm still on the fence about buying it. 

I've placed an order for the Bowery satchel though on the RM website. I've done a search but couldn't really find many reviews on this bag. Can anyone advise if it's heavy? I would be using it as a work bag, to put documents and stuff.

I'm really excited for it to arrive, I'm in Singapore so I guess it may really take the whole 10-15 days for delivery... Hope that I can do a reveal when it arrives!


----------



## Bella0086

leooh said:


> Hi all, I'm new to RM, started getting interested after watching a few videos on YouTube on the love crossbody, but I'm still on the fence about buying it.
> 
> I've placed an order for the Bowery satchel though on the RM website. I've done a search but couldn't really find many reviews on this bag. Can anyone advise if it's heavy? I would be using it as a work bag, to put documents and stuff.
> 
> I'm really excited for it to arrive, I'm in Singapore so I guess it may really take the whole 10-15 days for delivery... Hope that I can do a reveal when it arrives!




Hi! I'm also new here. Funny i also just ordered the bowery satchel! Wich color did you get? I ordered mine in putty. I already have a mini mac in that color just love it! I'm from the Netherlands so mine takes about 10-15 days to arrive aswell!


----------



## leooh

Bella0086 said:


> Hi! I'm also new here. Funny i also just ordered the bowery satchel! Wich color did you get? I ordered mine in putty. I already have a mini mac in that color just love it! I'm from the Netherlands so mine takes about 10-15 days to arrive aswell!




Hi bella0086,
Pleased to meet you! I think we both ordered the exact same bag! It was the colour on sale right? Bag twins to be


----------



## Bella0086

Yes it was on sale We should both put pictures up when we get them! Anyone here with the bowery satchel? Would love to see some pictures!


----------



## leooh

Will definitely reveal it when the arrives! But I've noticed that the order is still with "processing" status since last Saturday. That's kinda long, isn't it? Made me somehow regretted not buying from shopbob instead, though they had a smaller selection


----------



## leooh

Just saw that the order is "completed"...


----------



## texplant

I just bought a MAC bag off ebay and now I am having buyers remorse. I was so excited about the price I ignored the stock photo red flag. I did ask for a picture of the lining and the seller emailed it me within 30 minutes and answered all of my questions. I still feel nervous but time will tell if I got a great deal or not. I've tried to add a picture of the lining but I can't figure it out.


----------



## KaseyHK

texplant said:


> I just bought a MAC bag off ebay and now I am having buyers remorse. I was so excited about the price I ignored the stock photo red flag. I did ask for a picture of the lining and the seller emailed it me within 30 minutes and answered all of my questions. I still feel nervous but time will tell if I got a great deal or not. I've tried to add a picture of the lining but I can't figure it out.


you are welcome to post the link to the listing here, only if you feel comfortable about it,


----------



## texplant

Thanks KaseyHK. I thought I knew how to work my computer at least a little.  I made the picture of the interior of the purse my avatar picture.


----------



## KaseyHK

texplant said:


> Thanks KaseyHK. I thought I knew how to work my computer at least a little.  I made the picture of the interior of the purse my avatar picture.


except the lining, i barely see the bag. is the bag in dark grey (Elephant)?
since i cannot see the bag, it's hard to comment. thanks for your effort though 
in general, for a MAC, if it's brand new and you got it below 150$, that would be a great deal.


----------



## texplant

KaseyHK it has shipped and my tracking info says delivery will be no later than February 19 so I will post pictures then. The color is elephant.  I really appreciate you trying to help me.


----------



## Bella0086

Today my bowery satchel finally arrived! She's gorgeous!







http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11975&pictureid=113335

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11975&pictureid=113336

The lighting is not so great sorry.


----------



## leooh

Bella0086 said:


> Today my bowery satchel finally arrived! She's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11975&pictureid=113335
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11975&pictureid=113336
> 
> The lighting is not so great sorry.




Congrats! Your satchel arrived earlier!Mine is still MIA... How do you like it?


----------



## Bella0086

leooh said:


> Congrats! Your satchel arrived earlier!Mine is still MIA... How do you like it?



I ordered mine exactly 10 days ago yesterday so it arrived right on time There is one small black mark (not visible on the pictures) above the handles wich i contacted rm about, i think it's a small stain but i'm afraid to clean it with anything so i'm waiting on some advice.

Today is the first day i'll be taking her out! But it looks great and i love the fact you can wear it crossbody aswell as handheld.


----------



## leooh

Hi all, my Bowery satchel in putty and mint wallet arrived today! Just in time for Chinese New Year, to keep my red packets safe


----------



## Arailah

Hey All!

Does anyone here have experience with the Minkoff Sample Sales?

I just bought a handbag from eBay and received it yesterday -  it is a very very unique style that I have never seen before, and can't find for the life of me.  I looked and the tag inside said "Sample - Not to be Sold" so I'm assuming it was purchased from a Sample Sale.

It's a black crossbody but now I'm wondering if the leather is faux or real.  I also just received a Navy Swing which has luscious leather - but this one has a stiffer feel.  It just doesn't feel right.

I decided to try Leather Honey and was excited to see how quickly it absorbed, but then after researching found out that Faux Leather also absorbs and softens with leather moisturizer. So I have no idea still.

Anyone know if "prototype" like bags that were sold in Sample Sales were Faux Leather?


----------



## leooh

I just ordered a crimson love crossbody off shopbob!!!


----------



## Bella0086

leooh said:


> Hi all, my Bowery satchel in putty and mint wallet arrived today! Just in time for Chinese New Year, to keep my red packets safe
> View attachment 2899862



Yours looks gorgeous aswell! And the wallet too! I love how much fits inside the bag and have been using it ever since i got it


----------



## Bella0086

Do any of you have slg's from rm? I would love to try them out but unfortunately there is not a big collection available in the netherlands


----------



## anthrosphere

Bella0086 said:


> Do any of you have slg's from rm? I would love to try them out but unfortunately there is not a big collection available in the netherlands




I have a few: A sunglass case, a large wallet, a coin pouch, and a iPhone wristlet case.


----------



## leooh

Bella0086 said:


> Yours looks gorgeous aswell! And the wallet too! I love how much fits inside the bag and have been using it ever since i got it




Hi bella0086, yes I'm impressed by how spacious it is too, will definitely be using it for work and when I'm wearing lighter colours...

The wallet is in a fabulous colour, but I feel like the shape is a bit wonky. 
Especially the zip area and how the zipper pull leaves an indentation in the leather. The photo may not show it very well. I'll probably be selling this wallet, because it's too bulky for me as well...
Also, I can't fasten Turnlock when I put my iPhone 5s in it. I think the wallet is not very well designed...sad to say so
Hope I'm not offending any RM wallet lovers out here!


----------



## Bella0086

leooh said:


> Hi bella0086, yes I'm impressed by how spacious it is too, will definitely be using it for work and when I'm wearing lighter colours...
> 
> The wallet is in a fabulous colour, but I feel like the shape is a bit wonky.
> Especially the zip area and how the zipper pull leaves an indentation in the leather. The photo may not show it very well. I'll probably be selling this wallet, because it's too bulky for me as well...
> Also, I can't fasten Turnlock when I put my iPhone 5s in it. I think the wallet is not very well designed...sad to say so
> Hope I'm not offending any RM wallet lovers out here!




O yes i see what you mean with the zip area, that would annoy me too. They do have a return policy so maybe you can send it back?

The weather has been really bad here with lots of rain so i'm afraid to take it out now:shame:


----------



## leooh

I think I should be able to sell it here, would rather not pay the shipping fee back
Hope you get to use it soon!


----------



## anthrosphere

Man oh man, this forum is dead. So sad.


----------



## Minkette

anthrosphere said:


> Man oh man, this forum is dead. So sad.


SO true... I think it speaks to the decline in RM quality....

Unfortunate.


----------



## redweddy

anthrosphere said:


> Man oh man, this forum is dead. So sad.




I think it died with the RM x TPF collaboration bag. I know I left after that


----------



## msd_bags

anthrosphere said:


> Man oh man, this forum is dead. So sad.




Sad indeed! I'm fortunate to have enjoyed a few months of more traffic here. Then slowly the volume was declining. How I wished then that I knew tpf and this brand earlier. The ladies/girls here were wonderful and the threads were just full of excitement from what I read.

Definitely this had something to do with the styles and quality of RMs as the years went by.


----------



## MrsLid

msd_bags said:


> Sad indeed! I'm fortunate to have enjoyed a few months of more traffic here. Then slowly the volume was declining. How I wished then that I knew tpf and this brand earlier. The ladies/girls here were wonderful and the threads were just full of excitement from what I read.
> 
> Definitely this had something to do with the styles and quality of RMs as the years went by.


I am new to RM and loving it! It is sad to hear that the quality isn't what it's been in the past. I'm delighted with my purchases but I've been doing a lot of research first and avoiding things like the black hardware etc. I wish this forum was more active so I had more ppl to share my excitement with!


----------



## avental

MrsLid said:


> I am new to RM and loving it! It is sad to hear that the quality isn't what it's been in the past. I'm delighted with my purchases but I've been doing a lot of research first and avoiding things like the black hardware etc. I wish this forum was more active so I had more ppl to share my excitement with!



I too am new to Rebecca Minkoff  and have a few items on my wishlist  ... as soon as I purchase  I will be on here sharing my excitement with you  &#128522;


----------



## Rocket_girl

Arailah said:


> Hey All!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have experience with the Minkoff Sample Sales?
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a handbag from eBay and received it yesterday -  it is a very very unique style that I have never seen before, and can't find for the life of me.  I looked and the tag inside said "Sample - Not to be Sold" so I'm assuming it was purchased from a Sample Sale.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a black crossbody but now I'm wondering if the leather is faux or real.  I also just received a Navy Swing which has luscious leather - but this one has a stiffer feel.  It just doesn't feel right.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to try Leather Honey and was excited to see how quickly it absorbed, but then after researching found out that Faux Leather also absorbs and softens with leather moisturizer. So I have no idea still.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if "prototype" like bags that were sold in Sample Sales were Faux Leather?




Yes. I bought a pre-loved Mac that was fron a sample sale and was the worst kind of faux: stinking of plastic, squeaky, awful. That definitely did not absorb a single drop of Leather Honey. It was truly awful. 

All others, though, leather. And i have (too) many, including many old-school bags that came to me pre-loved, in buying spree that typically follows one's new discovery of RM and / or tPF. They spend most time sleeping in their dustbags these days: i moved to bigger city and carry bags quite differently now!


----------



## RPribyl

MrsLid said:


> I am new to RM and loving it! It is sad to hear that the quality isn't what it's been in the past. I'm delighted with my purchases but I've been doing a lot of research first and avoiding things like the black hardware etc. I wish this forum was more active so I had more ppl to share my excitement with!



:wavey:  I'm new to RM as well.  I was lucky and believe I've found the older, quality bags from eBay.  But it looks like my obsession will be limited to the 2 bags I've purchased.  It's very sad because I love the style of RM


----------



## KaseyHK

well, maybe i'm crazy. 

on another forum, we have the 'swap' thing that members post their swap lists and people who are interested contact them for details, propose what they can offer and do the 'swap'.

i'm thinking... is it possible to have this 'swap' thing for handbags too?


----------



## leooh

A swap would be fun! But shipping internationally would be much too expensive though... 
I think it'd work if you are based in the same country.. Anyone in Singapore? Hehehe


----------



## Ryvyan

I'm in Singapore and have three RMs but I don't think I want to do a swap, sorry 

The blue on the MAC I bought a few years ago has faded quite significantly. Might bring it in to get it cleaned and conditioned to see if I can bring the original colour back.

The gold on a Swing I bought a longer while back has patches of baldness and I don't think I have carried it in a loooong time.

Fortunately the orange on my mini MAB tote is still going strong.


----------



## leooh

Hi Ryvyan! [emoji112]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Amazon has some really good prices on some Cory pouches - some for less than $20!!


----------



## handbagahholic

Hey I know most of your are in the us but I wonder can anyone in the UK help me with a good place to sell my RM MAB with blue zipper? X


----------



## Boomkim

I find myself with quite the dilemma. I started searching for a new bag a few weeks ago and fell in love with the full-size Perry satchel. I'm a bit late on this train seeing as how there are only mini versions in production right now.

I managed to get a navy one (Moon the official color), and I'm not quite sure what to do. I am obsessed with the style, but not in love with the color. I very much want a black one. Do I keep the bag for the style or not settle for something that isn't just the way I want it?

Also, if anyone is selling the full-size Perry in black, please let me know!


----------



## KaseyHK

i just read that Rebecca Minkoff will open an outlet in Hong Kong 

http://www.covermagazine.hk/en/2015/03/26/rebecca-minkoff-first-hk-retail-store/


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> i just read that Rebecca Minkoff will open an outlet in Hong Kong
> 
> http://www.covermagazine.hk/en/2015/03/26/rebecca-minkoff-first-hk-retail-store/




This is great news Kasey!! I hope you will be able to meet Rebecca!


----------



## KaseyHK

msd_bags said:


> This is great news Kasey!! I hope you will be able to meet Rebecca!


i wish i could but i have to work all day (it's my first day of work after my vacation). i have written to RM to ask for details about the opening ceremony but i did not receive any reply so i didn't go to the boutique. i feel a bit disappointed cuz i am her biggest fan here in Hong Kong for i have over 60 RM bags


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> i wish i could but i have to work all day (it's my first day of work after my vacation). i have written to RM to ask for details about the opening ceremony but i did not receive any reply so i didn't go to the boutique. i feel a bit disappointed cuz i am her biggest fan here in Hong Kong for i have over 60 RM bags


Oh that's too that you were not able to go. The danger of having a store there is that your 60 RMs might go even higher.  Although I would suppose they will rarely go on sale at the store.  In the department store that carries RMs here, prices are roughly equivalent to US retail prices.


----------



## piosavsfan

I missed out on an eggplant Nikki on the Bay last night, I'm so upset with myself for not pulling the trigger. Ugh.


----------



## Lct08

Hi everyone!

I have a question. 

Has anyone here tried to use a different dustbag for their RM bag(s)? I know some people sells RM dustbag online, however' I find it really silly to pay so much for just a dustbag, considering I would need to buy three of them. Would it be just fine to use any other dustbag (would it possibly cause damage to the bag? or it should not really matter?)? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KaseyHK

Lct08 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> Has anyone here tried to use a different dustbag for their RM bag(s)? I know some people sells RM dustbag online, however' I find it really silly to pay so much for just a dustbag, considering I would need to buy three of them. Would it be just fine to use any other dustbag (would it possibly cause damage to the bag? or it should not really matter?)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


any fabric would be fine. smoother fabric seems to be better. but cotton will be just good. some members use large pillow case as dust bag


----------



## msd_bags

I use hotel laundry bags as dust bags. But I've read here in the forum that members use pillowcases.


----------



## Lct08

KaseyHK said:


> any fabric would be fine. smoother fabric seems to be better. but cotton will be just good. some members use large pillow case as dust bag



Thank you KaseyHK!  it would definitely be more cheaper the buy or use pilow cases than buy 1 dustbag for  $10+


----------



## Lct08

msd_bags said:


> I use hotel laundry bags as dust bags. But I've read here in the forum that members use pillowcases.



Hi msd_bags! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## piosavsfan

Ugh I'm not having any luck getting a bag in eggplant with dash lining. I missed out on a Nikki, then got a MAB on poshmark that seller claimed had no damage but ended up being a MAM with a lot of damage.


----------



## KaseyHK

thought i was done but not quite. i always get back to RM bags. i have more expensive bags but i just don't have the motivation to wear any of them. also, i'm very excited to see those RM bags produced before 2010 available for a great price and i'm very eager to include some of them in my collection. i am waiting for some to be delivered. i still have such a crazy excitement for this waiting


----------



## Jessicam917

KaseyHK said:


> thought i was done but not quite. i always get back to RM bags. i have more expensive bags but i just don't have the motivation to wear any of them. also, i'm very excited to see those RM bags produced before 2010 available for a great price and i'm very eager to include some of them in my collection. i am waiting for some to be delivered. i still have such a crazy excitement for this waiting


Kasey, you are my hero on this site.  I recently (as in about 3-4 months ago) got into RM. I have pored over this site reading thread after thread, "researching" RM and her bags. My favorite threads are the ones showing what is in the bags and seeing posts from 2007 or so. The phones are hilarious!! Tee-hee. 

 Since then, I have bought 1 new and 2 older MAMs, 2 older Nikkis, 1 cupid (actually, two, but I sold one), 2 pouches, 1 cute makeup bag, 1 Beau clutch (that I currently have listed on the Bay) and am thinking about a MAB tote for work. AUGH!  My husband isn't as impressed with my collection. Ha. 

Anyway, you have been a fan for a while as I've seen you all over!! What bags do you have coming?!


----------



## KaseyHK

Jessicam917 said:


> Kasey, you are my hero on this site.  I recently (as in about 3-4 months ago) got into RM. I have pored over this site reading thread after thread, "researching" RM and her bags. My favorite threads are the ones showing what is in the bags and seeing posts from 2007 or so. The phones are hilarious!! Tee-hee.
> 
> Since then, I have bought 1 new and 2 older MAMs, 2 older Nikkis, 1 cupid (actually, two, but I sold one), 2 pouches, 1 cute makeup bag, 1 Beau clutch (that I currently have listed on the Bay) and am thinking about a MAB tote for work. AUGH!  My husband isn't as impressed with my collection. Ha.
> 
> Anyway, you have been a fan for a while as I've seen you all over!! What bags do you have coming?!


wow, i feel flattered to be called someone's hero. thank you but i don't think i am a hero. i can only say i am stubbornly loyal to the older styles of RM bags. i love her bags made in 2008-2010. i have many favorites but by looking at my wardrobe i seem to be a fan of her MAB/MAM. i got 6 MABs and 6 MAMs (and 1 more is coming). 

i have 3 bags in transit to me. one is a mini Gramercy in Laser Yellow (it was called Pisces earlier) that i got at the semi annual sale last month; one is a MAM in Light Grey with signature hardware and one is a Steady in a medium brown color (not sure about the official name). they should be here this or next week. 

as an RM bag lover from overseas, this forum has been the major source of information and also a place for me (a lonely crazy RM bag lover) to share my obsession with other RM lovers from all over the world. we have some people buy and wear RM bags in my city but it's not our culture to share and talk in public like this. 

i appreciate very much the contributions the previous RM lovers have done by compiling the info and sharing their experience to make this forum informative. and i feel i should contribute a bit more to this forum by posting to the reference library and making a color chart for future reference. but since the start of 2015 i have been quite busy with various kinds of things so i find it a bit difficult to catch up. summer will be a better time so i should be able to update the color chart soon 

if you have time and if you are interested, i would encourage you to share and post a family photo of your RM bags to here http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...-entire-rm-collection-pics-only-368142-9.html or here http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ire-rebecca-minkoff-collection-245431-78.html


----------



## FaerieJ

KaseyHK said:


> thought i was done but not quite. i always get back to RM bags. i have more expensive bags but i just don't have the motivation to wear any of them. also, i'm very excited to see those RM bags produced before 2010 available for a great price and i'm very eager to include some of them in my collection. i am waiting for some to be delivered. i still have such a crazy excitement for this waiting



I am in the same waiting boat, I have 2 Nikkis (bird lining) on their way to me and I can't stop checking the package tracking sites haha


----------



## Driventc

Hello everyone!

This will be my first post since I'm new here and couldn't start a thread until I get full account access. I was actually hoping to get some help since I have no idea what I'm doing. So just a little background information, my girlfriend purchased a Rebecca Minkoff coin pouch (Cory I believe) years ago and she absolutely adores it. Recently she was pickpocketed on the subway and was devastated when she lost it. Anyways, our 10 year anniversary is coming up and I thought it would be great for me to replace it, however I don't know where to begin. Below are a few pictures of the pouch, and I might be mistaken but I think the pouch might've came with a bag(nikki). Im so lost!, Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance!

[URL=http://s2.photobucket.com/user/LanEvoVII/media/RMcorypinkie.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s2.photobucket.com/user/LanEvoVII/media/RMcory%20002a.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## KaseyHK

Driventc said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This will be my first post since I'm new here and couldn't start a thread until I get full account access. I was actually hoping to get some help since I have no idea what I'm doing. So just a little background information, my girlfriend purchased a Rebecca Minkoff coin pouch (Cory I believe) years ago and she absolutely adores it. Recently she was pickpocketed on the subway and was devastated when she lost it. Anyways, our 10 year anniversary is coming up and I thought it would be great for me to replace it, however I don't know where to begin. Below are a few pictures of the pouch, and I might be mistaken but I think the pouch might've came with a bag(nikki). Im so lost!, Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance!
> 
> [URL=http://s2.photobucket.com/user/LanEvoVII/media/RMcorypinkie.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://s2.photobucket.com/user/LanEvoVII/media/RMcory%20002a.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


hello there. if you look for a new one, you can get from Rebecca Minkoff website: http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/cory-pouch-what-savings

Shopbop:
http://www.shopbop.com/save-water-drink-champagne-cory/vp/v=1/1529003405.htm?fm=search-viewall

Nordstrom:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca...=0&fashionColor=&resultback=333.3333421636513

6am:
http://www.6pm.com/rebecca-minkoff-cory-pouch-get-it-girl-black
http://www.6pm.com/rebecca-minkoff-cory-pouch-love-to-love-zest <------ *this one sounds good for you!*

Amazon and many online stores.

if you look for the exact color, i'm afraid it's been discontinued. so, the only place you may find it is the second-hand market like eBay, bonanza, poshmark, etc. just search by inputting these 2 words: Minkoff and Cory. but i am not positive you will be able to find the exact color.

good luck! and happy anniversary


----------



## Driventc

KaseyHK said:


> hello there. if you look for a new one, you can get from Rebecca Minkoff website: http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/cory-pouch-what-savings
> 
> Shopbop:
> http://www.shopbop.com/save-water-drink-champagne-cory/vp/v=1/1529003405.htm?fm=search-viewall
> 
> Nordstrom:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca...=0&fashionColor=&resultback=333.3333421636513
> 
> 6am:
> http://www.6pm.com/rebecca-minkoff-cory-pouch-get-it-girl-black
> http://www.6pm.com/rebecca-minkoff-cory-pouch-love-to-love-zest <------ *this one sounds good for you!*
> 
> Amazon and many online stores.
> 
> if you look for the exact color, i'm afraid it's been discontinued. so, the only place you may find it is the second-hand market like eBay, bonanza, poshmark, etc. just search by inputting these 2 words: Minkoff and Cory. but i am not positive you will be able to find the exact color.
> 
> good luck! and happy anniversary



Thanks for the quick response! So I checked out the Love to Love You pouch and it seems like a good fit.I actually found another site for the same pouch http://www.coggles.com/purses-wallets-clothing/wmn/acc/rebecca-minkoff-women-s-love-to-love-ya-cory-pouch-zest/11038498.html?affil=awin&awc=4318_1431938672_d7192a0d511b892320d2f354c681da6e&utm_source=AWin-79682&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=AffiliateWin however the color looks more pink compared to the hot pink from 6pm. Does anyone know the real color of the pouch before I go ahead and purchase it. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## KaseyHK

Driventc said:


> Thanks for the quick response! So I checked out the Love to Love You pouch and it seems like a good fit.I actually found another site for the same pouch http://www.coggles.com/purses-wallets-clothing/wmn/acc/rebecca-minkoff-women-s-love-to-love-ya-cory-pouch-zest/11038498.html?affil=awin&awc=4318_1431938672_d7192a0d511b892320d2f354c681da6e&utm_source=AWin-79682&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=AffiliateWin however the color looks more pink compared to the hot pink from 6pm. Does anyone know the real color of the pouch before I go ahead and purchase it. Thanks again for all the help!


Zest is a dark pink color. like fuchsia. are you located in UK? the link that you posted shows UK pound. FYI.  6am doesn't ship internationally.


----------



## Driventc

KaseyHK said:


> Zest is a dark pink color. like fuchsia. are you located in UK? the link that you posted shows UK pound. FYI.  6am doesn't ship internationally.



Oh I'm in the states, I just posted that link cause the colors differ between both sites. I wanted to make sure the color before purchasing. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## onlyk

Hi everyone, newbie here, I recently purchased a Bowery satchel and loves it which leads me to looking for her other designs. Right now I'm debating between Desire and MAB (full size or mini?), any thoughts? Thank you very much in advance


----------



## onlyk

Bella0086 said:


> Yes it was on sale We should both put pictures up when we get them! Anyone here with the bowery satchel? Would love to see some pictures!



Yes, I purchased one in True Turquoise, very saturated color and smart design. I saw this satchel in deep blue and other colors in person too, but like the vibrant turquoise ( it's a turquoise blue) the best.


----------



## KaseyHK

onlyk said:


> Hi everyone, newbie here, I recently purchased a Bowery satchel and loves it which leads me to looking for her other designs. Right now I'm debating between Desire and MAB (full size or mini?), any thoughts? Thank you very much in advance


welcome to the RM Club! glad to know you are happy with your new purchase. 
unfortunately RM does not make Desire anymore. so, the only place you can find it is the second hand market, like eBay, Bonanza, tradesy, poshmark, therealreal, etc. 
as for MAB/MAM, since the last season, RM has not been making any new bags for this style. most of us hope she will keep making it. size wise, it depends on your size and the bag size that you feel most comfortable with. i actually don't find a big difference between MAB and MAM. but, since i can carry MAB over my shoulder, i prefer MAB. hope to see you more on here! have a great weekend


----------



## onlyk

Thank you so much for your warm welcome and quick reply Kasey! Really appreciated. You have a great weekend too, many hugs!


----------



## Versigirl

Hi everyone! I am new to RM and looking at getting my first bag....a mini mac of course! 
Trying to decide between the plain leather and perforated leather. Seems the leather is very soft and easily scratched on the plain leather bag, so I am wondering if there has ever been any issues with the perforated leather bags? Thanks so much


----------



## rockstarmish

I finally purchased from RM.com for the first time yesterday! I got the mini mac in tie dye as I had been waiting for it to go on sale and it did. I wanted to ask anyone about the the process of the order? I just checked and it says that my order is still "pending". Is that normal? Does this mean there could be a chance that it is not available? I already paid for it


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> I finally purchased from RM.com for the first time yesterday! I got the mini mac in tie dye as I had been waiting for it to go on sale and it did. I wanted to ask anyone about the the process of the order? I just checked and it says that my order is still "pending". Is that normal? Does this mean there could be a chance that it is not available? I already paid for it


it is normal. if you just ordered last weekend, it would take longer for them to process yours and other orders as it was Memorial Day holiday in the States. if you have already received the order confirmation, it should be fine.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> it is normal. if you just ordered last weekend, it would take longer for them to process yours and other orders as it was Memorial Day holiday in the States. if you have already received the order confirmation, it should be fine.


Thanks, Kasey! I got the bill already so not sure if that counts as a confirmation, but I'll give it a day or two


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Thanks, Kasey! I got the bill already so not sure if that counts as a confirmation, but I'll give it a day or two


i am not sure if it is the same. i always received an email (almost right after i placed my order) from RM saying, "Hello XXX. Thank you for your order from Rebecca Minkoff. Once your package ships we will send an email with a link to track your order...."

did you pay with PayPal? if so, you should have received an email from PP saying, "You have authorised a payment to Rebecca Minkoff LLC&#8207;".


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i am not sure if it is the same. i always received an email (almost right after i placed my order) from RM saying, "Hello XXX. Thank you for your order from Rebecca Minkoff. Once your package ships we will send an email with a link to track your order...."
> 
> did you pay with PayPal? if so, you should have received an email from PP saying, "You have authorised a payment to Rebecca Minkoff LLC&#8207;".


I paid through paypal  Got the email from PP


----------



## rockstarmish

It says "Processing" now :wondering


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> I finally purchased from RM.com for the first time yesterday! I got the mini mac in tie dye as I had been waiting for it to go on sale and it did. I wanted to ask anyone about the the process of the order? I just checked and it says that my order is still "pending". Is that normal? Does this mean there could be a chance that it is not available? I already paid for it




Is  this the bag you ordered? Looks so cute - love that pattern! I can't wait to see your reveal pix!


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Is  this the bag you ordered? Looks so cute - love that pattern! I can't wait to see your reveal pix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009085


Ah! Yes it is! The order is complete now and they have sent a tracking number. I'm worried as I'm an international buyer but the shipper is United Parcel Service.. I tried the tracking number but it's not working. Does anyone have any similar experience?


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i am not sure if it is the same. i always received an email (almost right after i placed my order) from RM saying, "Hello XXX. Thank you for your order from Rebecca Minkoff. Once your package ships we will send an email with a link to track your order...."
> 
> did you pay with PayPal? if so, you should have received an email from PP saying, "You have authorised a payment to Rebecca Minkoff LLC&#8207;".


Kasey, Did your package ever get shipped by UPS? That's the shipper they are using for mine.


----------



## Bella0086

rockstarmish said:


> Ah! Yes it is! The order is complete now and they have sent a tracking number. I'm worried as I'm an international buyer but the shipper is United Parcel Service.. I tried the tracking number but it's not working. Does anyone have any similar experience?




Same here when i ordered from the rm website internationally, i send a email to the customer service and this is the response i got:

"We apologize for the confusion you are experiencing with tracking your package.
According to our system your order has shipped from our distribution center and is currently processing at our international hub where it will be prepared for customs. 
Once your order has successfully cleared customs it will be shipped to your country and handed over to your local shipping company. At that time, your order will be assigned an international tracking number that we can provide you with.
We sincerely apologize that we do not have a direct tracking number to offer you at this time. However we are happy to confirm that your order is on its way! "

So during the time that it is still in the states you can't track it, but as soon as it arrives in your country you will get a tracking number from your local shipping company. 

If you want to make sure your parcel is being processed by rm you can send a email with your tracking information to check with them.

Hope it arrives soon! My bowery satchel took 10 days to arrive, and i live in the Netherlands.


----------



## rockstarmish

Bella0086 said:


> Same here when i ordered from the rm website internationally, i send a email to the customer service and this is the response i got:
> 
> "We apologize for the confusion you are experiencing with tracking your package.
> According to our system your order has shipped from our distribution center and is currently processing at our international hub where it will be prepared for customs.
> Once your order has successfully cleared customs it will be shipped to your country and handed over to your local shipping company. At that time, your order will be assigned an international tracking number that we can provide you with.
> We sincerely apologize that we do not have a direct tracking number to offer you at this time. However we are happy to confirm that your order is on its way! "
> 
> So during the time that it is still in the states you can't track it, but as soon as it arrives in your country you will get a tracking number from your local shipping company.
> 
> If you want to make sure your parcel is being processed by rm you can send a email with your tracking information to check with them.
> 
> Hope it arrives soon! My bowery satchel took 10 days to arrive, and i live in the Netherlands.


Thank you for the info! So that means they will send me a 2nd tracking number right?


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Kasey, Did your package ever get shipped by UPS? That's the shipper they are using for mine.


have you registered the RM website? if so, log in and check your order, you will also find a tracking number which starts with CPORD. you can use it to track your order here: http://tracking.ecommerce.pb.com/. but it's not reliable, unfortunately. mine still says it's shipped to international destination but my order has been delivered just now.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> have you registered the RM website? if so, log in and check your order, you will also find a tracking number which starts with CPORD. you can use it to track your order here: http://tracking.ecommerce.pb.com/. but it's not reliable, unfortunately. mine still says it's shipped to international destination but my order has been delivered just now.


What do you mean by register the RM website? I do have the tracking number that starts with CPORD.. that's what they sent me. Is that the actual international tracking number?

Anyways, I tried it on the site you posted and this is what came out:

No parcels have been processed for this order yet.
Tracking will be available once the parcel is processed.

Normal?

Congratulations on your order arriving! That's really fast!


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> What do you mean by register the RM website? I do have the tracking number that starts with CPORD.. that's what they sent me. Is that the actual international tracking number?
> 
> Anyways, I tried it on the site you posted and this is what came out:
> 
> No parcels have been processed for this order yet.
> Tracking will be available once the parcel is processed.
> 
> Normal?
> 
> Congratulations on your order arriving! That's really fast!


don't use that tracking number and the website for tracking. it's not reliable. their warehouse will ship your order to the carrier and it will be shipped to your country. at the end, your local UPS will deliver it. just don't rely on that tracking number. your order will arrive somehow. that's my experience. 
yes, this time is very fast. only 8 days


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> don't use that tracking number and the website for tracking. it's not reliable. their warehouse will ship your order to the carrier and it will be shipped to your country. at the end, your local UPS will deliver it. just don't rely on that tracking number. your order will arrive somehow. that's my experience.
> yes, this time is very fast. only 8 days


So you don't ask for the other tracking number anymore? You just wait? It says here that my shipping is express.. 11-17 days. This was the only option of shipping I was offered 

Do they send you a second tracking number?


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> So you don't ask for the other tracking number anymore? You just wait? It says here that my shipping is express.. 11-17 days. This was the only option of shipping I was offered
> 
> Do they send you a second tracking number?


i don't ask for that unless it has not shown up after 10 working days.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i don't ask for that unless it has not shown up after 10 working days.


How many days do you think I should wait before asking for it? They gave me an estimate of 11-17 days. What would be the time to ask if ever?


----------



## Bella0086

I think i got a email from my local shipping company with the date & time it arrived at my house. 
The estimated time is usually longer because they try to calculate the time it might stay at costums, mine arrived quicker, but if your package gets picked out for checking it might take longer, so i should wait at least 11 days.


----------



## rockstarmish

Bella0086 said:


> I think i got a email from my local shipping company with the date & time it arrived at my house.
> The estimated time is usually longer because they try to calculate the time it might stay at costums, mine arrived quicker, but if your package gets picked out for checking it might take longer, so i should wait at least 11 days.


Thank you! So if it doesn't arrive by the 11th day, I should ask for the tracking number from RM?


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i don't ask for that unless it has not shown up after 10 working days.


Kasey! I have an update but I thought I'd ask you first. I put in the tracking on the site you put in last time and in it the fedex tracking number was posted. I was able to track it. Apparently, it's already in Japan... could this be the right tracking number? The location it's going to is the same as my city...


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Kasey! I have an update but I thought I'd ask you first. I put in the tracking on the site you put in last time and in it the fedex tracking number was posted. I was able to track it. Apparently, it's already in Japan... could this be the right tracking number? The location it's going to is the same as my city...


if i were you i would not worry about it. if you buy it from RM, it will show up on time unless your local customs holds it for clearance.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> if i were you i would not worry about it. if you buy it from RM, it will show up on time unless your local customs holds it for clearance.


By the looks on the fed ex tracking, it's set to arrive on Wednesday! I'm just wondering if that is indeed the actual tracking number


----------



## rockstarmish

So, I tried to start a new thread on the RM care part of the forum but it said I wasn't allowed, so I guess I'll just ask it here. So, I was giving my Plum mini mac it's first spa treatment last night because it looked a little dry. .. I was going to apply some Apple leather conditioner but then I saw something unusual.. there was a mild fraying on some of the stitches on the front part of the bag. It's unusual as I've never scratched or had any friction come between that part of the bag ever. I baby my bags so much that it is deemed impossible that it would happen. I dabbed some clear nail polish to a rounded end of a hairpin and put it on the stitch. It was able to hold it down and keep it together. So my question is this, If there is very mild fraying some stitches, does this mean the stitch will fray completely and come undone? What can I do to stop it? Has this happened to any of your RM bags?  

I appreciate all that can help. Thank you!


----------



## Bella0086

rockstarmish said:


> By the looks on the fed ex tracking, it's set to arrive on Wednesday! I'm just wondering if that is indeed the actual tracking number



Did your bag arrive on wednesday?


----------



## rockstarmish

Bella0086 said:


> Did your bag arrive on wednesday?



Oh yes! It arrived after lunch on Tuesday. I posted it on the purchases thread &#128513;


----------



## BeachBagGal

fyi - bluefly.com has some really good prices on some RM bags


----------



## rockstarmish

I saw a mini mac last saturday which was like stingray kind of leather.. i wasnt able to really look at it and i want to see how it looks like again without going  to the store.. does anyone have any idea of which bag in referring to? It was black and it was either stingray embossed with gold or silver.. not quite sure. Ive been searching on google the whole day and i cant seem to find it.


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> I saw a mini mac last saturday which was like stingray kind of leather.. i wasnt able to really look at it and i want to see how it looks like again without going  to the store.. does anyone have any idea of which bag in referring to? It was black and it was either stingray embossed with gold or silver.. not quite sure. Ive been searching on google the whole day and i cant seem to find it.


you mean Gold Caviar? it's on RM website: http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/mini-mac-crossbody-gold-caviar
i also find it interesting


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> you mean Gold Caviar? it's on RM website: http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/mini-mac-crossbody-gold-caviar
> i also find it interesting


Thanks Kasey! I think this might be it but I remember it being a bit more black with specs of gold on it. If anyone would know I think it would be you hehe. Let me know if you stumble on to any others that seem similar


----------



## BeachBagGal

nordstroms.com has a Mini Crosby on sale right now for 40% off. Black w/ gold hw.  Price is $117.00


----------



## BeachBagGal

bloomingdales.com    extra 25% off sale and clearance, today only. Code: SALEBOAT


----------



## KaseyHK

just want to let you guys know that i won't be around here as often as i used to. have fun!


----------



## texplant

KaseyHK I don't post much but you have answered a lot of questions for me. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> just want to let you guys know that i won't be around here as often as i used to. have fun!


You'll be missed here Kasey!


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> just want to let you guys know that i won't be around here as often as i used to. have fun!


Oh Kasey! Is everything alright? I hope all is well. We will miss you. You are such a friend. Please take care.


----------



## onlyk

KaseyHK said:


> just want to let you guys know that i won't be around here as often as i used to. have fun!



Hope everything goes well with you. Hugs


----------



## soramillay

We'll miss our RM expert, but totally understand if you want to take a break from bags. Come hang out whenever you can.


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> just want to let you guys know that i won't be around here as often as i used to. have fun!


Awww take care! We will have to keep the forum alive without you.


----------



## KaseyHK

hello guys. i hope you are doing great! i'm glad to see more RM fans and everyone's recent acquisitions! 

a while back, i said i would re-dye or renovate my Henri Duffel bag. the problem with my bag is the color in some areas has faded and the shine was lost in most parts of the bag. i've seen photos of the newly purchased bags here. i wanted to restore its original beauty. therefore, i studied other people's success stories of re-dyeing or refurnishing their leather bags. i bought the materials on eBay. i got all materials ready. finally i got time to do it. picture is worth a thousand words.  other than re-dyeing, i also apply some gloss lamentation on the leather so it looks a bit sheen or glazed as it's supposed to be. i am very satisfied with the results.

have a great weekend


----------



## msd_bags

KaseyHK said:


> hello guys. i hope you are doing great! i'm glad to see more RM fans and everyone's recent acquisitions!
> 
> 
> 
> a while back, i said i would re-dye or renovate my Henri Duffel bag. the problem with my bag is the color in some areas has faded and the shine was lost in most parts of the bag. i've seen photos of the newly purchased bags here. i wanted to restore its original beauty. therefore, i studied other people's success stories of re-dyeing or refurnishing their leather bags. i bought the materials on eBay. i got all materials ready. finally i got time to do it. picture is worth a thousand words.  other than re-dyeing, i also apply some gloss lamentation on the leather so it looks a bit sheen or glazed as it's supposed to be. i am very satisfied with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> have a great weekend




Great job on your restoration Kasey!!


----------



## soramillay

KaseyHK said:


> hello guys. i hope you are doing great! i'm glad to see more RM fans and everyone's recent acquisitions!
> 
> a while back, i said i would re-dye or renovate my Henri Duffel bag. the problem with my bag is the color in some areas has faded and the shine was lost in most parts of the bag. i've seen photos of the newly purchased bags here. i wanted to restore its original beauty. therefore, i studied other people's success stories of re-dyeing or refurnishing their leather bags. i bought the materials on eBay. i got all materials ready. finally i got time to do it. picture is worth a thousand words.  other than re-dyeing, i also apply some gloss lamentation on the leather so it looks a bit sheen or glazed as it's supposed to be. i am very satisfied with the results.
> 
> have a great weekend


Well done, it looks so shiny and luxurious now! Gorgeous!


----------



## onlyk

KaseyHK said:


> hello guys. i hope you are doing great! i'm glad to see more RM fans and everyone's recent acquisitions!
> 
> a while back, i said i would re-dye or renovate my Henri Duffel bag. the problem with my bag is the color in some areas has faded and the shine was lost in most parts of the bag. i've seen photos of the newly purchased bags here. i wanted to restore its original beauty. therefore, i studied other people's success stories of re-dyeing or refurnishing their leather bags. i bought the materials on eBay. i got all materials ready. finally i got time to do it. picture is worth a thousand words.  other than re-dyeing, i also apply some gloss lamentation on the leather so it looks a bit sheen or glazed as it's supposed to be. i am very satisfied with the results.
> 
> have a great weekend


That looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## BeachBagGal

KaseyHK said:


> hello guys. i hope you are doing great! i'm glad to see more RM fans and everyone's recent acquisitions!
> 
> a while back, i said i would re-dye or renovate my Henri Duffel bag. the problem with my bag is the color in some areas has faded and the shine was lost in most parts of the bag. i've seen photos of the newly purchased bags here. i wanted to restore its original beauty. therefore, i studied other people's success stories of re-dyeing or refurnishing their leather bags. i bought the materials on eBay. i got all materials ready. finally i got time to do it. picture is worth a thousand words.  other than re-dyeing, i also apply some gloss lamentation on the leather so it looks a bit sheen or glazed as it's supposed to be. i am very satisfied with the results.
> 
> have a great weekend


Wow! Beautiful job!


----------



## anthrosphere

Does anyone here own the "Everywhere" perforated tote? I just bought one at Nordstrom Rack and it's a great bag. Unfortunately, since it has a wide, open top, I've been wondering what can I use to keep my items secure and organized. I remember seeing a few totes by Poverty Flats that came with a drawstring bag, and I've been trying to find a similar one for my RM tote. So far though, no luck. I only see regular purse organizers and drawstring pouches that are too small.

Here is the  Poverty Flats  tote I was talking about. Just so you can get an idea. Note the interior comes with a drawstring pouch. If only I knew how to sew I would probably make one myself.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bloomingdales.com has an extra 25% off sale & reg price RM for Friends & Family sale. There's a Mauve Love Crossbody on sale, plus an extra 25% so it would be almost half off! Code: FRIENDS


----------



## soramillay

Ooh thanks for this, BeachBagGal! Just picked up a suede Finn crossbody and mini Ava wallet, both in magenta  So perfect for Fall!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soramillay said:


> Ooh thanks for this, BeachBagGal! Just picked up a suede Finn crossbody and mini Ava wallet, both in magenta  So perfect for Fall!




Oh yay! Glad to help/enable lol. Can't wait to see pix!


----------



## rockstarmish

Does anyone have a Mini Mac in Magenta color? I ask as the color deems to differ from one style to another.. Is the Magenta color on the mini mac more on a pink or purple? 

Thanks!


Post pics if possible!


----------



## anthrosphere

Has anyone tried to get a price adjustment on RebeccaMinkoff.com and was successful? I thought I'd ask because I ordered a bag that's full price + the 15% discount about 3 weeks ago. The item was just recently marked down from $95 to $65. I tried looking on their FAQs page on the price adjustment policy but I can't find it. I did email the CS but I won't hear back for a few days, sooo.. I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone did this and got a partial refund. Thanks for any help!


----------



## andral5

Idk where to post this so I'll just shoot it here: I need advice regarding the purchase of a big bag that I still need. I am sooo undecided between MK Layton and Rebecca Minkoff Nikki. I know you'll probably say RM, this being the forum here, but some of the deals are so great in Layton too, and it's a big bag. So, please write your opinion so I could at least untangle my thoughts 

MK Layton: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...363971?hash=item235a6415c3:g:ix0AAOSwVL1WE-88

Vs. RM Nikki which we all k ow how gorgeous is.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## soramillay

andral5 said:


> Idk where to post this so I'll just shoot it here: I need advice regarding the purchase of a big bag that I still need. I am sooo undecided between MK Layton and Rebecca Minkoff Nikki. I know you'll probably say RM, this being the forum here, but some of the deals are so great in Layton too, and it's a big bag. So, please write your opinion so I could at least untangle my thoughts
> 
> MK Layton: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...363971?hash=item235a6415c3:g:ix0AAOSwVL1WE-88
> 
> Vs. RM Nikki which we all k ow how gorgeous is.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.


I am not a hobo person so this should be slightly more neutral  I think the leather on the Nikki is so luscious. I think the design is chic because it is so simple. But the MK Layton has a lot of exterior pockets that are really practical. It doesn't look as sleek to my eye though. So it's really what you prefer and what your needs are.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> i am not a hobo person so this should be slightly more neutral  I think the leather on the nikki is so luscious. I think the design is chic because it is so simple. But the mk layton has a lot of exterior pockets that are really practical. It doesn't look as sleek to my eye though. So it's really what you prefer and what your needs are.




+ 1


----------



## andral5

soramillay said:


> I am not a hobo person so this should be slightly more neutral  I think the leather on the Nikki is so luscious. I think the design is chic because it is so simple. But the MK Layton has a lot of exterior pockets that are really practical. It doesn't look as sleek to my eye though. So it's really what you prefer and what your needs are.



I know, the pockets make it so practical. I'll have to look more into it because there are some different models of Layton, one of them looking more like a hobo which I love. 
Thank you!


----------



## Phaily

Hi! I'm new to this forum website I'm not sure how everything works but if anyone can please help answer my question... 

I ordered a Rebecca minkoff purse online straight from their site and have yet to receive a shipping confirmation. On top of that the bag I bought just less than two days ago is not even up on the website anymore. I know two days is short to get a shipping confirmation but after reading just a few bad posts about shipping I'm wondering how good Rebecca minkoff is about shipping! If anyone has any experiences please let me know! Thank you

And it made me worry cause I order many things online and everywhere I order they are very fast about shipping out merchandise and this is my first order from Rebecca minkoff


----------



## soramillay

Phaily said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum website I'm not sure how everything works but if anyone can please help answer my question...
> 
> I ordered a Rebecca minkoff purse online straight from their site and have yet to receive a shipping confirmation. On top of that the bag I bought just less than two days ago is not even up on the website anymore. I know two days is short to get a shipping confirmation but after reading just a few bad posts about shipping I'm wondering how good Rebecca minkoff is about shipping! If anyone has any experiences please let me know! Thank you
> 
> And it made me worry cause I order many things online and everywhere I order they are very fast about shipping out merchandise and this is my first order from Rebecca minkoff


It's been less than two days, so give it time. It's taken up to a week to have my purchases shipped from retailers like Bloomingdales. Currently they are having their big sample sales, so they may be behind in their communications. I would email tneir CS and wait for the reply. 

Did you buy a sample sale item? I know those bags are selling out left and right


----------



## innocent_eyes

Hi lovelies,


I am new to the brand (I usually buy Kate Spade and Coach). I am currently thinking to get an avery, but seriously torn between a mini or a micro. There is no Rebecca Minkoff from where I am from, so I would need to order online from the official website or from shopbop. I am more of a small bag kinda girl since I'm quite short, around 5'1 and weigh 44kg. Does anyone have any advice?


Thank you.


----------



## Metope

innocent_eyes said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> 
> I am new to the brand (I usually buy Kate Spade and Coach). I am currently thinking to get an avery, but seriously torn between a mini or a micro. There is no Rebecca Minkoff from where I am from, so I would need to order online from the official website or from shopbop. I am more of a small bag kinda girl since I'm quite short, around 5'1 and weigh 44kg. Does anyone have any advice?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I'd personally choose the mini over the micro, because it's so structured. I find very small, structured bags to be difficult to get into sometimes, and the mini also has an exterior zip pocket which is always a plus. If the structure doesn't bother you and you're more into tiny bags, go for the micro!


----------



## innocent_eyes

Metope said:


> I'd personally choose the mini over the micro, because it's so structured. I find very small, structured bags to be difficult to get into sometimes, and the mini also has an exterior zip pocket which is always a plus. If the structure doesn't bother you and you're more into tiny bags, go for the micro!


 
Aww, thanks for the reply.


I am also leaning more towards a mini. I'm a small bag kinda girl, but not really tiny, except for maybe my night out bag. I've seen MK Medium Selma in real life and the size looks just about right. Do you happen to know if the two are comparable in size? I like the size but the hardware is too conspicuous on Selma.


----------



## Metope

innocent_eyes said:


> Aww, thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> I am also leaning more towards a mini. I'm a small bag kinda girl, but not really tiny, except for maybe my night out bag. I've seen MK Medium Selma in real life and the size looks just about right. Do you happen to know if the two are comparable in size? I like the size but the hardware is too conspicuous on Selma.



I haven't seen either besides in photos, unfortunately! The measurements on the mini Avery are 10"W x 7"H x 5"D on the RM website, you could probably find the measurements for the medium Selma and compare, although it's hard to get the actual sense of the size without seeing it in person. I'm sure someone else has seen them both and can comment, you could also ask in the "handbags & purses" subforum if anyone has both and can post a comparison picture.


----------



## innocent_eyes

Metope said:


> I haven't seen either besides in photos, unfortunately! The measurements on the mini Avery are 10"W x 7"H x 5"D on the RM website, you could probably find the measurements for the medium Selma and compare, although it's hard to get the actual sense of the size without seeing it in person. I'm sure someone else has seen them both and can comment, you could also ask in the "handbags & purses" subforum if anyone has both and can post a comparison picture.


Thanks for the suggestions, will surely do it and see if somebody has both. I looked up the measurement for medium Selma online and it seems to be bigger at 13" X 8" X 4" but as you mentioned, it's kinda hard to get the sense of it without seeing it in person.


----------



## KaseyHK




----------



## soramillay

Thanks! Merry Christmas to all Minkettes too, and may Santa bring you good tidings and cheer!


----------



## BeachBagGal

RM sale bags are an extra 40% off online. Code :BYE2015


----------



## Metope

So hard to resist 40% off! There's nothing I really want at the moment though (not in the sales section anyway), so I'm going to be good and not buy anything. Buying for the sake of buying never works out, I hope someone else finds something they love on super sale though!


----------



## anthrosphere

What does everyone think of the new "Feed" bag? Do you think it looks strikingly similar to the Hermes 'Evelyn'?


----------



## anthrosphere

This new bag looks like a Nikki but with fringe on the sides. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca-minkoff-oversized-hobo/4256897?origin=category&BaseUrl=Rebecca+Minkoff


----------



## leooh

anthrosphere said:


> What does everyone think of the new "Feed" bag? Do you think it looks strikingly similar to the Hermes 'Evelyn'?




I was thinking the same thing! However I love the leather strap vs the H cotton one which looks way too causal. 
Hopefully someone will post a review soon and report if things inside the bag will create unsightly bumps etc like the H Evelyn. 

I love crossbody bags and really like the mini version...


----------



## iheart_purses

I just got my MAB side zip tote in the mail  The leather ties on the zipper pulls feel a bit stiff and dry... Is there some way to soften them up? Is  this a defect? Help!
(Also it came from Amazon and did not come with extra ties. My other RM bag I own did come with extra ties)


----------



## KaseyHK

iheart_purses said:


> I just got my MAB side zip tote in the mail  The leather ties on the zipper pulls feel a bit stiff and dry... Is there some way to soften them up? Is  this a defect? Help!
> (Also it came from Amazon and did not come with extra ties. My other RM bag I own did come with extra ties)


i am not sure about this one but i use Leather Honey to moisturize my other bags. i heard Apple Brand is also good.


----------



## anthrosphere

leooh said:


> I was thinking the same thing! However I love the leather strap vs the H cotton one which looks way too causal.
> Hopefully someone will post a review soon and report if things inside the bag will create unsightly bumps etc like the H Evelyn.
> 
> I love crossbody bags and really like the mini version...



I saw this bag in-person and it was a lot smaller than I thought. It's really cute though, and the leather is so soft. What worries me though is the open top. Stuff can easily fall out and I'd be worried about sticky fingers. I wish it had a magnetic or snap closure, if it did I would probably consider getting one. Looks like a great everyday bag.


----------



## jennice

RM's got an extra 25% off their sale items right now! 48 hours only! RMEXTRA25


----------



## anthrosphere

Did anyone see this typo on shopbop? This heart fringe charm was marked down from the retail price of $75 to $115 after 30% off!! Rebecca Minkoff has it marked down to just $50 on her site so I hope this was just an error on Shopbop's end. 

https://m.shopbop.com/heart-fringe-pouch-rebecca-minkoff/vp/v=1/1589673566.htm


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi all!! I'm trying to figure out the name of this RM bag I tried on. Can someone please help me to identify it. TIA


----------



## BeachBagGal

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi all!! I'm trying to figure out the name of this RM bag I tried on. Can someone please help me to identify it. TIA



Love crossbody


----------



## jadeaymanalac

@BeachBagGal thanks


----------



## soramillay

jadeaymanalac said:


> @BeachBagGal thanks



Looks good on you Jade. Did you try the Jumbo size?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Does anyone own the MAB Flat Crossbody or seen it in person? Any thoughts on it? I'm almost about to order it but it seems awfully small.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/rebecca-minkoff-mab-flat-crossbody?ID=1861360&CategoryID=5070#fn=spp=16


----------



## c0rinne

Does anyone have the Power Leather Tassel Keychain? How well does it work?


----------



## MrsLid

The one with the charger in it? I have it. It works great. It's so handy having all the cords hidden in there. It's a big ass tassel though! I wouldn't use it as a keychain. It's just in my purse.


----------



## c0rinne

MrsLid said:


> The one with the charger in it? I have it. It works great. It's so handy having all the cords hidden in there. It's a big ass tassel though! I wouldn't use it as a keychain. It's just in my purse.


Yes, thanks! I saw it this past weekend and was pretty interested except for the fact that it's been raining a lot here in CA so I'd have to either switch bags or take it off my bag when it rains.


----------



## Linds31289

I just ordered my first Feed cross body bag!! I also ordered a new guatir strap to go with it. The bag is gray and I ordered the jewel strap that is in putty? I sure hope the color combo goes well together!!!! I don't live near a store so I couldn't go in and compare : ( Has anyone seen the jewel strap? Will it look okay?


----------



## KaseyHK

i feel a bit sorry for being away for such a long while. i hope all is well with all of you!
i just took a quick look at RM's website and wow i am surprised to see so many new bag styles. although i miss some of her older bag styles like MAB/MAM and Cupid, it is a good move to make bags in different sizes and to add an edgier look to them.


----------



## Melody03

I love Rebecca Minkoff bags!! Designs are simple and beautiful! I have 5 so far! Love crossbody in jumbo, regular and mini, the MAC and the quilted MAC. Love them so much. I commute to work via train every morning and nowdays I prefer light and simple bags


----------



## MissFoster

Have anyone received their orders when shopping from the RM website lately? I placed an order on August 12, but it doesn't even appear under "my orders" on the website. I'm getting a bit frustrated... I see there are a lot of complaints on both Facebook and Instagram.


----------



## DorianGrayish

MissFoster said:


> Have anyone received their orders when shopping from the RM website lately? I placed an order on August 12, but it doesn't even appear under "my orders" on the website. I'm getting a bit frustrated... I see there are a lot of complaints on both Facebook and Instagram.


I'm having the same issue - ordered on the 13th.


----------



## MissFoster

DorianGrayish said:


> I'm having the same issue - ordered on the 13th.


Have they taken any money from you? I used Paypal, but RM never accepted the payment, so Paypal actually cancelled my order. I want my MAB


----------



## DorianGrayish

MissFoster said:


> Have they taken any money from you? I used Paypal, but RM never accepted the payment, so Paypal actually cancelled my order. I want my MAB


They have reserved the money but not charged them. I have still not received a shipping confirmation. I am very unhappy with how they are handling this.


----------



## Rebecca Minkoff OG

Hello Hello Hello! I wanted to let you all know that I am OFFICIALLY back. I have missed talking to you all and hearing your feedback direct! I will be online with you all 1x per week (hopefully more) to hear your thoughts, feelings, and suggestions! Its good to be HOME!  xxxx Rebecca


----------



## jesssika

Has anyone bought the RM Small Love crossbody bag? I think it's gorgeous but can't decide whether it is worth the money. Is the quality the same as the older RM bags?


----------



## Shelbyrana

purchased this MAB I cannot wait. I am obsessed with the MAB bag


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

Ordered this cutie off eBay... Can't wait to join the mini MAC club! I can't wait to receive it and see it in person. It's been tough finding that colour combination.


----------



## Rebecca Minkoff OG

Shelbyrana said:


> purchased this MAB I cannot wait. I am obsessed with the MAB bag


Great purchase! Can't wait to hear what you think of it xo


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> Ordered this cutie off eBay... Can't wait to join the mini MAC club! I can't wait to receive it and see it in person. It's been tough finding that colour combination.



Nice! What is the color name?


----------



## Shelbyrana

Rebecca Minkoff OG said:


> Great purchase! Can't wait to hear what you think of it xo


ummm I am obsessed!!! Please go back to this leather!


----------



## Sara1997

Shelbyrana said:


> ummm I am obsessed!!! Please go back to this leather!


I agree my 2 MAMs have the best leather out of all my Rebecca Minkoff bags.


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! What is the color name?



The seller listed it as soft pink, but I'm thinking it's Petal Pink? That's the colour I was trying to find! I think it'll come today so I'll update


----------



## Shelbyrana

I recently sold three bags so this justified my purchase  :




Always wanted the black MAB. Cannot wait to get her in the mail.


----------



## radiantgoddess

I ordered 1 handbag during the recent sale from RM and they sent me 2. I need to send the other bag back because I believe in karma and I'm honorable. However, I thought this was funny.


----------



## Cocolo

Oh, I love the Mab Mams of recent past.  The Hubster got a new car, passed his down to my son, and since I'm very happy with my car...go pick a purse.  I couldn't find any good size RMs.  In a way I have RM's extreme downsizing on all but black or beige bags to thank for me getting my first Marc Jacobs this morning.  But I really want her Mams in the colors of the rainbow back.  A matinee? Just a few of the classics would be awesome. Some of us still want larger bags. Please RM.  Please? 
And I say this with well over 35 loved and cherrished RMs in my closet.


----------



## laurenrr

does anyone have an RM sherry? looking at the one with multicolor gusset-wondering what the leather is like. trying to decide between that and a bree tote. thx!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Funny because I’m watching Pretty Little Liars and in the last episode Mona looks at Hanna’s future step sister’s bag and calls out “you have the latest Rebecca Minkoff!”  She was wearing a red (color name) Mini Mac. This episode was from 2011.


----------



## Lct08

Rebecca Minkoff Mini Bags

The New and the Old Design

Photo Below:
Old School Mini Mini Mam along side with the New Generation Design Micro Regan Satchel.

(Note: Micro Regan is on Sale at Nordstrom Rack website)


----------



## fettfleck

The Mabs are so cute. Love that style. Just got the newest newsletter from RM. Sad to see the new styles are heavy inspired by other brands...


----------



## shesnochill

fettfleck said:


> The Mabs are so cute. Love that style. Just got the newest newsletter from RM. Sad to see the new styles are heavy inspired by other brands...



I’m happy for her success, but sad the brand has lost its originality and core...


----------



## Lct08

I agree.. I like Mini Mini MAB in particular. It is lightweight, cute, and very functional. It can hold alot of stuff despite of its mini size. It's really hard to find nowadays tho.


----------



## shesnochill

I have a confession to make.. I had ANOTHER RM arrive to me yesterday. I need to take another break from TPF LOL.

Will be updating my thread of my recent purchases later...


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I have a confession to make.. I had ANOTHER RM arrive to me yesterday. I need to take another break from TPF LOL.
> Don't feel bad I did too haha!
> Will be updating my thread of my recent purchases later...


----------



## OhHelloDoll

annaversary said:


> I have a confession to make.. I had ANOTHER RM arrive to me yesterday. I need to take another break from TPF LOL.
> 
> Will be updating my thread of my recent purchases later...


I think I’m hitting that point too. One more and I need to stop buying so I can use those that
I acquired so quickly. It’s so easy to find bargains and then I feel the need to “save” them from being unwanted!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I think I’m hitting that point too. One more and I need to stop buying so I can use those that
> I acquired so quickly. It’s so easy to find bargains and then I feel the need to “save” them from being unwanted!


I know! I have the same feeling about "saving" them haha! I've gotten 3 in the past month so... But they were so cheap!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I have a confession to make.. I had ANOTHER RM arrive to me yesterday. I need to take another break from TPF LOL.
> Can't wait to see what you got!!
> Will be updating my thread of my recent purchases later...


----------



## shesnochill

I know I’m slacking Shelby!!


----------



## Lct08

I just got a bright blue Mini Mini MAB from PoshMark in pristine condition. 

I really like the style and how it's functional despite of its size.


----------



## Shelby33

Lct08 said:


> I just got a bright blue Mini Mini MAB from PoshMark in pristine condition.
> 
> I really like the style and how it's functional despite of its size.


I saw that! So pretty!!!


----------



## Shelby33

There is a really nice SW (I think) black MAM with FDL lining and long finished tassels on PM right now, I want it!!!


----------



## Lct08

Yes! At first I was skeptical about the color..but it start to grow on me.


----------



## Shelby33

Think I just bought an almond MAM with CC lining...


----------



## Shelby33

I did end up buying the black SW MAB and haven't put it down since..


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> I did end up buying the black SW MAB and haven't put it down since..
> View attachment 4510607



oh my gosh, it's beautiful! are the handles in good condition?


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> oh my gosh, it's beautiful! are the handles in good condition?


They have the typical wobbly handles of bags made then, but the leather is strong and sturdy so I'm really not worried about it. It hasn't gotten any worse and I've literally used this everyday for almost a month. There is a cobbler around the corner though if it comes to that! I'm not ready to part with it for a week though (that's how long he said it would take to fix it, but thinks they are ok now).


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> They have the typical wobbly handles of bags made then, but the leather is strong and sturdy so I'm really not worried about it. It hasn't gotten any worse and I've literally used this everyday for almost a month. There is a cobbler around the corner though if it comes to that! I'm not ready to part with it for a week though (that's how long he said it would take to fix it, but thinks they are ok now).



These old bags are the absolute best, enjoy it! I might have to go do some browsing now


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> These old bags are the absolute best, enjoy it! I might have to go do some browsing now


Yes I think there is one on PM now with FDL lining, another MAB.


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I think there is one on PM now with FDL lining, another MAB.



I saw that! I went through an embarrassing number of listings last night lol. I was wondering if that was the one you bought but the listing was left up!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I saw that! I went through an embarrassing number of listings last night lol. I was wondering if that was the one you bought but the listing was left up!


Haha I go thru that every night! No that's one that was just put up after I got mine. I used it for 26 days in a row which has never happened! I love that bag, the leather is incredible. But I just got a red MAM off PM so will use that today. Needed a TON of work!
I really love the purple haze that's on there now, there are a few I want but trying to take a break.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

So in LOVE...

https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/prod...MI7Znp7dqR5AIVC5-fCh2hOQ8sEAQYASABEgJ9Y_D_BwE


----------



## Shelby33

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> So in LOVE...
> 
> https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/prod...MI7Znp7dqR5AIVC5-fCh2hOQ8sEAQYASABEgJ9Y_D_BwE


Oh I never saw that! Really pretty!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Denverite said:


> I saw that! I went through an embarrassing number of listings last night lol. I was wondering if that was the one you bought but the listing was left up!


I think we've all been there with going through an embarrassing amount of listings!  I think I've gotten carpel tunnel scrolling so much darning some of my lengthier hunts.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Haha I go thru that every night! No that's one that was just put up after I got mine. I used it for 26 days in a row which has never happened! I love that bag, the leather is incredible. But I just got a red MAM off PM so will use that today. Needed a TON of work!
> I really love the purple haze that's on there now, there are a few I want but trying to take a break.


You and me both needing a break.  I have to just remind myself, if I'm ready to go back and look for something else, there will always be bags for sale.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> You and me both needing a break.  I have to just remind myself, if I'm ready to go back and look for something else, there will always be bags for sale.


Sigh.... It's not bad if I just bought a cloud grey MAB for 20 is it?  20.00 is limit!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Sigh.... It's not bad if I just bought a cloud grey MAB for 20 is it?  20.00 is limit!


Omg I think I know the one because I was kind of looking at a grey one! It is bad, but oh so good.


----------



## Shelby33

Here is the grey MAB. I don't know if it is "light grey" or "cloud grey" since they both came out with blue /white lining and signature hardware. It's perfect, for 20.00 I was worried but only the lining was ripped (easily fixed). Everything else looks great.


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Here is the grey MAB. I don't know if it is "light grey" or "cloud grey" since they both came out with blue /white lining and signature hardware. It's perfect, for 20.00 I was worried but only the lining was ripped (easily fixed). Everything else looks great.
> View attachment 4524030



What a great deal, congrats! My gut says this is light grey, but only because cloud grey skewed more brown. I really wish all the pictures in the color reference threads were available, those threads were fantastic!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> What a great deal, congrats! My gut says this is light grey, but only because cloud grey skewed more brown. I really wish all the pictures in the color reference threads were available, those threads were fantastic!


I know, I hate seeing the red x! But I also go on RMcrush's photobucket, all those pictures are still there! So far I think this is light grey too, I know the CG tends to change with age.. Although probably would have happened by now. I just really love the MABs. They're very comfortable and functional for me.


----------



## Bunnydaze

Hello everyone. I’m new here and I posted a few times, once in the thread where others post to help with authenticity checks, but it seems there’s rarely replies there. Could anyone here please help me authenticate this moto satchel in black? I believe this is the medium bag. It would be much appreciated. Thank you all!


----------



## Shelby33

Bunnydaze said:


> Hello everyone. I’m new here and I posted a few times, once in the thread where others post to help with authenticity checks, but it seems there’s rarely replies there. Could anyone here please help me authenticate this moto satchel in black? I believe this is the medium bag. It would be much appreciated. Thank you all!


I don't think RM has been faked yet, I think yours is a good one.


----------



## Shelby33

There is an emerald MAM with FDL lining on PM now if anyone is interested. The purple haze sold, wonder if a TPFer got it?


----------



## Bunnydaze

Shelby33 said:


> I don't think RM has been faked yet, I think yours is a good one.


Thank you for replying to me! I’m glad mine is authentic!


----------



## Shelby33

I just got one of my HGs, a night blue MAB with resort hardware and paisley lining. It's perfect and the color is amazing. Handles still strong. I don't even care if I ever get my other HG right now!


----------



## fettfleck

I am really excited about the Instatalk planned with Megs and RM tomorrow!


----------



## Shelby33

fettfleck said:


> I am really excited about the Instatalk planned with Megs and RM tomorrow!


Oh I didn't even know about that, when is it?


----------



## fettfleck

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I didn't even know about that, when is it?


I saw it on Instagram Stories from Purseblog. She said 3:30 EST.


----------



## Shelby33

fettfleck said:


> I saw it on Instagram Stories from Purseblog. She said 3:30 EST.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Diva_k3000

Brand new Rebecca Minkoff Michelle leather hobo.  Got it on sale for an amazing price!  It’s amazing and smooshy and exactly what I needed to add to my collection of mostly very dark, very structured bags.  The lighter “doe” color is a light rosy beige that is perfect for spring/summer.


----------



## shesnochill

Diva_k3000 said:


> Brand new Rebecca Minkoff Michelle leather hobo.  Got it on sale for an amazing price!  It’s amazing and smooshy and exactly what I needed to add to my collection of mostly very dark, very structured bags.  The lighter “doe” color is a light rosy beige that is perfect for spring/summer.
> 
> View attachment 4724875
> View attachment 4724876
> View attachment 4724877
> View attachment 4724878


Pretty enjoy!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I did end up buying the black SW MAB and haven't put it down since..
> View attachment 4510607


This is gorgeous!!!!!

I like yours with the old school lining. Mine has the floral b/w.


----------



## shesnochill

I’m cleaning out my camera roll so I’m off loading / sharing all my bag pics here.

Anyone know what color this is?


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I’m cleaning out my camera roll so I’m off loading / sharing all my bag pics here.
> 
> Anyone know what color this is?


Isn't that one of the older greens, maybe hunter I can't remember but I know it's rare.


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> This is gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> I like yours with the old school lining. Mine has the floral b/w.


Thank you, I really love this bag, I don't care if it's summer I still love it. I only have one other with this lining, a tomato MAM. It's silky, but not as cool as the lining in my MA Hobo! That lining is gorgeous! I think it's called "colorful paisley". The black and white floral is beautiful too! Do you still have Pearly?


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you, I really love this bag, I don't care if it's summer I still love it. I only have one other with this lining, a tomato MAM. It's silky, but not as cool as the lining in my MA Hobo! That lining is gorgeous! I think it's called "colorful paisley". The black and white floral is beautiful too! Do you still have Pearly?



Who cares what season it is! Use whatever you like to your heart's desire!

Omgosh, I was just thinking about Pearly after coming on here for old time's sake! I do! But I haven't used her in FOREVER. Sitting in a dustbag, stuffed. Lol. THAT was one of my ever first RMs and it's signed by RM so I have an emotional attachment to it, hahah. Not sure if I'll ever let her go.. I have 2 MABs I plan on keeping. A Stonewash Black and Pearly!

Do you have a photo of the lining in your MA Hobo?! Dying to see!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Who cares what season it is! Use whatever you like to your heart's desire!
> 
> Omgosh, I was just thinking about Pearly after coming on here for old time's sake! I do! But I haven't used her in FOREVER. Sitting in a dustbag, stuffed. Lol. THAT was one of my ever first RMs and it's signed by RM so I have an emotional attachment to it, hahah. Not sure if I'll ever let her go.. I have 2 MABs I plan on keeping. A Stonewash Black and Pearly!
> 
> Do you have a photo of the lining in your MA Hobo?! Dying to see!


Here you go!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Who cares what season it is! Use whatever you like to your heart's desire!
> 
> Omgosh, I was just thinking about Pearly after coming on here for old time's sake! I do! But I haven't used her in FOREVER. Sitting in a dustbag, stuffed. Lol. THAT was one of my ever first RMs and it's signed by RM so I have an emotional attachment to it, hahah. Not sure if I'll ever let her go.. I have 2 MABs I plan on keeping. A Stonewash Black and Pearly!
> 
> Do you have a photo of the lining in your MA Hobo?! Dying to see!


Have this too in a MAM


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4741494





Shelby33 said:


> Have this too in a MAM
> View attachment 4741497



HOLY WHAT IN THE!!!!!!!

Were these the ever first RM linings? Gosh they are SO BEAUTIFUL......

If I ever become a handbag designer, my linings are totally going to be like these.


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> HOLY WHAT IN THE!!!!!!!
> 
> Were these the ever first RM linings? Gosh they are SO BEAUTIFUL......
> 
> If I ever become a handbag designer, my linings are totally going to be like these.


I know they were before FDL and CC, and I think the hobo is from 05 or 06? There are a few other oldies, the yellow striped, light pinstriped, and navy pinstriped like yours.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I know they were before FDL and CC, and I think the hobo is from 05 or 06? There are a few other oldies, the yellow striped, light pinstriped, and navy pinstriped like yours.


Omg! I didn’t know RM went back to ‘05 and ‘06! You’re an OG Minkette @Shelby33 !


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4741494


I can’t get over this lining. I almost want to set this photo of yours as my iPhone wallpaper. Lol!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Omg! I didn’t know RM went back to ‘05 and ‘06! You’re an OG Minkette @Shelby33 !


I'm really not, I think I only started collecting in 2016!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I'm really not, I think I only started collecting in 2016!


Really? In that case, you've got some gems of an OG and.. you're super knowledgeable!


----------



## shesnochill

I'm currently hanging out with my SO and while I am surfing TPF he is doing his own thing.

Me: *points to a photo of a Mattie on the "Post your photos of your Matinees/Matties here" thread*
Me: I used to have this bag! (Dark Grey Mattie)
SO: That.... looks like a duffle bag.

Lol


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I'm currently hanging out with my SO and while I am surfing TPF he is doing his own thing.
> 
> Me: *points to a photo of a Mattie on the "Post your photos of your Matinees/Matties here" thread*
> Me: I used to have this bag! (Dark Grey Mattie)
> SO: That.... looks like a duffle bag.
> 
> Lol


Haha, at least he didn't say shaving kit bag!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Really? In that case, you've got some gems of an OG and.. you're super knowledgeable!


..... I read the old threads... Multiple times....


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> ..... I read the old threads... Multiple times....


I’ve been doing that lately. So nostalgic. RM was the first love for me re: “designer” handbags. The leather, hardware, this community — ugh lol good ol days

It makes me sad to see her recent bags which are usually/mostly more low and poor quality now handing on the floors or poles of Ross and TJ Maxx’s.


----------



## shesnochill

https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-minkoff-leather-nikki-hobo-6wbl0?position=2

IDK what color this is but I always respected the black and white lines lining. I don't mind it! This Nikki is pretty.


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-minkoff-leather-nikki-hobo-6wbl0?position=2
> 
> IDK what color this is but I always respected the black and white lines lining. I don't mind it! This Nikki is pretty.


I think these bags were made for Gilt weren't they? And not sold by anyone else.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I think these bags were made for Gilt weren't they? And not sold by anyone else.


Oh yea! I forgot about that collab! You know your stuff!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Oh yea! I forgot about that collab! You know your stuff!


I'm a dork. Lol


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm a dork. Lol


Well, we like your plethora of RM information!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Is there another celebrity thread to view? the one I was viewing ended in 2010.


----------



## Shelby33

https://posh.mk/rQM7Oajp36

FDL!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/rQM7Oajp36
> 
> FDL!!


Anyone know what color this was called?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

There is a bag with FDL on Mercari. not sure what color this one is either. 
https://merc.li/eavTdNmcb


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Anyone know what color this was called?


Uh could be chocolate, mocha, there was another brown I forget the name of, there was also a stonewashed brown but this, I don't know because as stonewashed ages it does darken and develop a sheen. I'm really not up on my browns. The handles don't look darkened though, which is rare, and I believe it's a MAM.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Anyone know what color this was called?


Looks just like my black stonewashed. Seller says it is black.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> There is a bag with FDL on Mercari. not sure what color this one is either.
> https://merc.li/eavTdNmcb


Also it's a MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Anyone know what color this was called?


Sorry the handles do look a bit darkened on second look


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Is this a stonewashed possibly? Looks kinda shiny.


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Is this a stonewashed possibly? Looks kinda shiny.


I’d ask for more photos Carrie! Especially of it in natural lighting.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Also it's a MAB


I got excited and thought it was a SWB MAM at first glance lol


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/rQM7Oajp36
> 
> FDL!!


Tempting


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> I’d ask for more photos Carrie! Especially of it in natural lighting.


Here is two more pics. Need to see it in better lighting.


----------



## shesnochill

Yea, can’t tell!

Here are some photos of the leather on my SWB Mattie. You can use these for reference.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> Yea, can’t tell!
> 
> Here are some photos of the leather on my SWB Mattie. You can use these for reference.


Thank you!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Not sure what lining this is 
https://merc.li/wPW8TukTb


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Not sure what lining this is
> https://merc.li/wPW8TukTb


Very early lining, it's like silverish with purple leopard like spots. That's one of the first made. Nice find!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Is this a stonewashed possibly? Looks kinda shiny.


Sometimes the SW does look shiny after it develops a patina. Parts of my SW are shiny like that.


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I got excited and thought it was a SWB MAM at first glance lol


Me too!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Here is two more pics. Need to see it in better lighting.


I think it is...


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Is this a stonewashed possibly? Looks kinda shiny.


Here's my SW black, notice both bags have the screw like studs. The back of mine is wrinkled.


----------



## Shelby33

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-with-their-rebecca-minkoff-bags.238359/
@Carrieshaver


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Here's my SW black, notice both bags have the screw like studs. The back of mine is wrinkled.
> View attachment 4748361
> View attachment 4748362


What lining does yours have in it?


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> What lining does yours have in it?


Same as that one, FDL


----------



## Shelby33

https://posh.mk/iUstAAtp56


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/iUstAAtp56



Aaahhh I need/want something with FDL lining lol


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/rQM7Oajp36
> 
> FDL!!



This one is so tempting! Wonder if she's the original owner and if the handles are worn out... I worry when I buy bags that aren't black pre-loved lol



Carrieshaver said:


> There is a bag with FDL on Mercari. not sure what color this one is either.
> https://merc.li/eavTdNmcb



Tempting too. I think it's Stonewash Black MAB.


----------



## shesnochill

Man, I am so tempted to get that Stonewash Black MAB with the FDL on Mercari. I love the brass hardware and the FDL lining. I'm going to ask for more photos on her handles lol

Someone get it so I don't aaahhhh


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> This one is so tempting! Wonder if she's the original owner and if the handles are worn out... I worry when I buy bags that aren't black pre-loved lol


I do too. I don't mind stretched, but I don't like darkened. Maybe a little but you see some where the handles are black!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Man, I am so tempted to get that Stonewash Black MAB with the FDL on Mercari. I love the brass hardware and the FDL lining. I'm going to ask for more photos on her handles lol
> 
> Someone get it so I don't aaahhhh


I should make that thread about fixing the handles..


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I should make that thread about fixing the handles..


Yes please!! Is there a good way to clean handles and lift some of the grime of dirty handles?


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Yes please!! Is there a good way to clean handles and lift some of the grime of dirty handles?


I have washed them with dawn dish detergent mixed with cornstarch. I've also used spray n wash. I always use a toothbrush. Some people just put cornstarch on them and let it sit for a few days. There is a company called Lovin' My Bags that sells a cleaner just for handles.. They are pricy but I've heard good things. I've used their "for handles only" which is something you pit5on handles to keep dirts and oils from penetrating the leather and I love that stuff.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Yes please!! Is there a good way to clean handles and lift some of the grime of dirty handles?


OK, made the thread about fixing floppy handles.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I feel like I’m never gonna find the Wine Nikki with old hardware at a decent price point! Sellers asking almost  retail or asking  beyond that I don’t get it. RM isn’t a high end designer and many people wouldn’t even recognize this bag anymore. I have seen quite a few sold reasonably but it’s when I’m not searching it sells ha ha and I’ve missed out!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Is this normal aging for a bag or is something happened that isn’t being disclosed. I’ve never had a leather bag long enough to know. Been use to Canvas bags for years. Kinda feel stupid asking lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrieshaver said:


> Is this normal aging for a bag or is something happened that isn’t being disclosed. I’ve never had a leather bag long enough to know. Been use to Canvas bags for years. Kinda feel stupid asking lol


I’m referring the left side of the bag and left bottom corner looks different compared to rest of the bag?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Here is another photo same bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Here is another photo same bag.


If that is the one on PM, it could be the special order wine recut from '08. My wine has different amounts of distressing too. The only other bag that color red with sig hardware was Bomar's Deep Red, which had the same wine dye, but it was goatskin.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Here is another photo same bag.


Here are some distressed areas of my wine


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> If that is the one on PM, it could be the special order wine recut from '08. My wine has different amounts of distressing too. The only other bag that color red with sig hardware was Bomar's Deep Red, which had the same wine dye, but it was goatskin.


It is the one on PM and it’s got the BW floral. So is there anything on the market that could help with restoring the color a bit without completely dying the bag?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Here are some distressed areas of my wine
> View attachment 4750941
> View attachment 4750942


Ahh ok so it’s completely normal then. I like the distressed look and don’t mind it on this bag I posted but the pics make it hard to tell really what condition the bag is in since lighting is a factor.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> It is the one on PM and it’s got the BW floral. So is there anything on the market that could help with restoring the color a bit without completely dying the bag?


Yes, I had to do it on mine. I used Tarrago shoe cream, there is also Moneysworth and Best, TRG, comes in lots of colors and easy to apply. Just buff well when finished. It's about 3 to 6 dollars each. You can also mix colors. Amazon carries them.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, I had to do it on mine. I used Tarrago shoe cream, there is also Moneysworth and Best, TRG, comes in lots of colors and easy to apply. Just buff well when finished. It's about 3 to 6 dollars each. You can also mix colors. Amazon carries them.


Thank you for being so helpful!! I feel like there is life left to this bag still and it should be loved


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Thank you for being so helpful!! I feel like there is life left to this bag still and it should be loved


Definitely! Will probably need some conditioner too. After you get everything let me know if you need help with the shoe cream or anything.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Is this normal aging for a bag or is something happened that isn’t being disclosed. I’ve never had a leather bag long enough to know. Been use to Canvas bags for years. Kinda feel stupid asking lol


This is gorgeous Carrieshaver!!  I don't see anything out of the ordinary, just natural variation of leather.  It's always nice when you can get matching sides, but it doesn't always happen.  Let us know if you got it!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> I feel like I’m never gonna find the Wine Nikki with old hardware at a decent price point! Sellers asking almost  retail or asking  beyond that I don’t get it. RM isn’t a high end designer and many people wouldn’t even recognize this bag anymore. I have seen quite a few sold reasonably but it’s when I’m not searching it sells ha ha and I’ve missed out!!


I agree...I think I saw one recently listed on PM for $599!!!! Like....what the heck??? It will sit there forever!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> This is gorgeous Carrieshaver!!  I don't see anything out of the ordinary, just natural variation of leather.  It's always nice when you can get matching sides, but it doesn't always happen.  Let us know if you got it!!


I made the purchase. What do y’all thing about putting this color on it? Couldn’t find a wine color in shoe cream.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> I made the purchase. What do y’all thing about putting this color on it? Couldn’t find a wine color in shoe cream.


Congrats!!
Oohhh, I hope you can post before/after pics!  Would love to see that!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Congrats!!
> Oohhh, I hope you can post before/after pics!  Would love to see that!


Oh for sure will share the before and after pics!!!


----------



## shesnochill

I am dreaming about a Stonewash Blue MAM.. I’m going through old threads and looking at photos of SWB everything..


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Omg A Nikki in stonewash blue


----------



## Antonia

https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-leather-satchel-bag-5dd96c3a22bd7c13b5d24d78

found this listing for a stonewash grey or sage Mattie on PM.  I'm thinking it's sage because of the zipper tape but maybe @annaversary can verify??


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-leather-satchel-bag-5dd96c3a22bd7c13b5d24d78
> 
> found this listing for a stonewash grey or sage Mattie on PM.  I'm thinking it's sage because of the zipper tape but maybe @annaversary can verify??


SAGE! With Grey suede flaps. LOOK AT HOW BUTTERY THAT LOOKS


----------



## shesnochill

https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Elisha-Brown-Satchel-59501f7098182960ab01837e

I got excited for someone on here who is looking for their Stonewash Elisha.. but it isn't


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-leather-satchel-bag-5dd96c3a22bd7c13b5d24d78
> 
> found this listing for a stonewash grey or sage Mattie on PM.  I'm thinking it's sage because of the zipper tape but maybe @annaversary can verify??





annaversary said:


> SAGE! With Grey suede flaps. LOOK AT HOW BUTTERY THAT LOOKS



Beware of this bag ladies; handles are extremely darkened and they look stretched out to me. It must've been used a lot. Just take note of that


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Beware of this bag ladies; handles are extremely darkened and they look stretched out to me. It must've been used a lot. Just take note of that


It's weird because she has it listed as grey so thanks for clarifying that.  Yes, it does have darkened handles but look at the price point!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I made the purchase. What do y’all thing about putting this color on it? Couldn’t find a wine color in shoe cream.


When you get the bag, if it doesn't match you can buy a jar of red or whatever you need and mix it to match the color.


----------



## Shelby33

https://merc.li/DD7CPpzhb
Just saw this on Mercari and looked at her other items and there was a green mab (which I bought) but it doesn't show up when I search. She also has a purple Matinee that I can't find when I search RM bags. Is there some special way to search? Oh she also has a black bw w/mosaic lining.


----------



## shesnochill

YESSSSSSSSS @Shelby33 I am so happy one of us got the Green MAB. It was tempting lol

Here is the Purple Mattie: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m96067461098/


----------



## shesnochill

I am late night browsing lol

https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m79593101206/?ref=brand_category_detail

Black Nikki with a signed RM autograph!


----------



## shesnochill

And I've been eyeing this one. https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m34138015430/?ref=brand_category_detail

If I loved the Nikki I'd jump on it in a heartbeat!


----------



## shesnochill

Interesting, this green MAM has the new sig hardware but the lining is the os paisley. https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m70248441407/?ref=brand_category_detail


----------



## Antonia

I have a question...if you have a MAB/MAM and there is piping exposed on one or two corners, can that be fixed?


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Interesting, this green MAM has the new sig hardware but the lining is the os paisley. https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m70248441407/?ref=brand_category_detail


I saw that too!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have a question...if you have a MAB/MAM and there is piping exposed on one or two corners, can that be fixed?


I have glued the leather back together with leather glue, there is a video on YouTube about it I'll try to find you.








						THRIFTING & HOW TO REPAIR EXPOSED BAG PIPING | VLOG EP. 205
					

This video is about THRIFTING & HOW TO REPAIR EXPOSED BAG PIPING | VLOG EP. 205 To visit my DEPOP shop click here: https://www.depop.com/itshadrian Check out...




					youtu.be


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I have glued the leather back together with leather glue, there is a video on YouTube about it I'll try to find you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THRIFTING & HOW TO REPAIR EXPOSED BAG PIPING | VLOG EP. 205
> 
> 
> This video is about THRIFTING & HOW TO REPAIR EXPOSED BAG PIPING | VLOG EP. 205 To visit my DEPOP shop click here: https://www.depop.com/itshadrian Check out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtu.be


Thanks Shelby33!!  That's pretty good!  I saw an o/s MAB on the Bay and it looked pretty good except for the exposed piping which totally turned me off!  I'm loving all these hacks!!


----------



## shesnochill

Late night lurking over here 12:24am lol

Found an OS Navy Nikki with CS lining!

https://merc.li/ZUrAJ66Rb


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Late night lurking over here 12:24am lol
> 
> Found an OS Navy Nikki with CS lining!
> 
> https://merc.li/ZUrAJ66Rb


I saw that too!  I wish it was the full sized one.  For some reason I'm not drawn to the smaller Nikki.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I saw that too!  I wish it was the full sized one.  For some reason I'm not drawn to the smaller Nikki.


Oh I am!!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Late night lurking over here 12:24am lol
> 
> Found an OS Navy Nikki with CS lining!
> 
> https://merc.li/ZUrAJ66Rb


What search term do you put in? I search for "rebecca minkoff bag" and I never saw that one?


----------



## Shelby33

@Antonia, did you get your bag yet? I'm supposed to get the emerald tomorrow! And another one on Monday! I wish they delivered mail on Sundays!


----------



## Shelby33

There is a nice ruby (I think) mam on PM, wasn't that leather supposed to be really nice?


			https://posh.mk/CwlkV5vag7


----------



## Shelby33

*








						XTL Purple Rebecca Minkoff Handbag on Mercari
					

This bag has lots of storage. Both sides look almost the same for the front. Rebecca Minkoff dark raven purple leather handbag. Leather is also very soft. The color of the shoulders on purse is a very light lavender on the inside. Very well made and well kept. Zippers and hardware are excellent...




					merc.li
				



Purple matinee, sig HW but paisley lining*


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia, did you get your bag yet? I'm supposed to get the emerald tomorrow! And another one on Monday! I wish they delivered mail on Sundays!


No...it's strange but when I click on the tracking it says 'information available soon' with no information!  So it doesn't appear to have shipped even though I got a msg from Mercari that she shipped it 3 days ago!   The other bag I got from there is due to arrive today thought!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> There is a nice ruby (I think) mam on PM, wasn't that leather supposed to be really nice?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/CwlkV5vag7


I saw this bag but boy do I wish it was a MAB not a MAM!!  I have one MAM...my off white/cream colored one and I do love it but I have a soft spot for the full sized MAB!!  That's a great buy though....might be tempting!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I am!!!


GET IT!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> GET IT!!!!


Well we'll see!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I saw this bag but boy do I wish it was a MAB not a MAM!!  I have one MAM...my off white/cream colored one and I do love it but I have a soft spot for the full sized MAB!!  That's a great buy though....might be tempting!


I love my MABs, I think they look totally different then the MAMs. Almost like different bags because they take on such different shapes.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No...it's strange but when I click on the tracking it says 'information available soon' with no information!  So it doesn't appear to have shipped even though I got a msg from Mercari that she shipped it 3 days ago!   The other bag I got from there is due to arrive today thought!


That's happened to me before and the bag just showed up. Hopefully yours will too! What other bag did you get??


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That's happened to me before and the bag just showed up. Hopefully yours will too! What other bag did you get??


I just posted a pic of it in the renewed love of OS bags....It's the listing photo, not mine but it's a great pic!  It's the one I paid $26 for!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That's happened to me before and the bag just showed up. Hopefully yours will too! What other bag did you get??


I sure hope you're right because that means I should technically have it today!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> GET IT!!!!


OK, you twisted my arm, I got it!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> OK, you twisted my arm, I got it!!


WOO HOO!!!!  I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I sure hope you're right because that means I should technically have it today!


I hope so! I hate when tracking gets messed up, and I hate when I'm waiting for a package due to arrive that day, I'm nervous all day! Isn't that ridiculous!?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WOO HOO!!!!  I can't wait to see pics!!


Did you see how clean it was inside? Looks brand new! Now I can compare actual navy leather to my mab, because that blue isn't pebbled and may be royal.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Did you see how clean it was inside? Looks brand new! Now I can compare actual navy leather to my mab, because that blue isn't pebbled and may be royal.


Yes, it is literally brand new!!!  What a deal!!  This is insane, we're all buying these amazing bags at next to nothing that were selling for $500-600 and they're amazing leathers!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, it is literally brand new!!!  What a deal!!  This is insane, we're all buying these amazing bags at next to nothing that were selling for $500-600 and they're amazing leathers!!!


I know, it's crazy! I really think the Nikkis and MABs never went out of style. So you can still get a really nice, made in USA bag with awesome leather for what 40.00 or so, definitely under 100. And with nice brass HW!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> I saw that too!  I wish it was the full sized one.  For some reason I'm not drawn to the smaller Nikki.


I feel the same way. And I'm 5 ft lol Loooooove the way the Nikki falls.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> What search term do you put in? I search for "rebecca minkoff bag" and I never saw that one?


I have no idea.. I think I just searched "Rebecca Minkoff". LOL

Too many ways to search I felt like Rebecca Minkoff was simple and to the point. It's more sh** to go through but you find unnamed gems!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia, did you get your bag yet? I'm supposed to get the emerald tomorrow! And another one on Monday! I wish they delivered mail on Sundays!


Did you get a Emerald MAB or MAM Shelby?


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies I just want to say please do reveals for everything you're getting. LOL

I have not pulled the trigger on anything yet therefore I am not expecting anything but I am excited for your purchases!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Did you get a Emerald MAB or MAM Shelby?


Tomorrow! I hope!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I have no idea.. I think I just searched "Rebecca Minkoff". LOL
> 
> Too many ways to search I felt like Rebecca Minkoff was simple and to the point. It's more sh** to go through but you find unnamed gems!


Thanks!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Tomorrow! I hope!


MAB or MAM?


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> MAB or MAM?


I asked the seller how many slip pockets opposite the zipped and she said 3,but I've had sellers who don't know RM say 3 when it was a mam. So not sure, either works!!


----------



## Shelby33

Since this is the chat thread I can post this here. My nightly visitor who knows what "go away" means. If I say hi to him he stays, if I tell him to go away he turns and goes away for a few minutes then tries to sneak back. He's actually bigger than he looks here. I'm glad the fence is separating us.



Also I have one bag coming today and 2 coming Monday!!


----------



## Shelby33

https://posh.mk/Wyk8mp8Hh7
		

White w/brown BW MAB cc lining. Handles need work but 25.00 isn't bad.


----------



## Shelby33

Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					merc.li
				



Black BW MAB OS 67.00


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Since this is the chat thread I can post this here. My nightly visitor who knows what "go away" means. If I say hi to him he stays, if I tell him to go away he turns and goes away for a few minutes then tries to sneak back. He's actually bigger than he looks here. I'm glad the fence is separating us.
> View attachment 4756069
> 
> 
> Also I have one bag coming today and 2 coming Monday!!


Whoa!!  Those eyes-lol!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/Wyk8mp8Hh7
> 
> 
> White w/brown BW MAB cc lining. Handles need work but 25.00 isn't bad.


This is nice, is it the full size?  That price!!! Holy cow!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This is nice, is it the full size?  That price!!! Holy cow!


Yes full size


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merc.li
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black BW MAB OS 67.00


Tempting!!!!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Okay I’m kind of bummed not really.
I was out all day and I’m just now getting around to some screen time. I  apparently ended up winning that Emerald(?) MAB with the brass hardware and FDL lining today. I went to pay but she cancelled the order & relisted it for more lol. Whatever!

Saving my $$!


----------



## Antonia

Oh really?   Bummer!   If she wanted more money, she shouldn't have listed the starting price so low!  The new price really isn't bad though.   Do you think you will still buy it?


----------



## Antonia

Maybe she'll take $30?


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Okay I’m kind of bummed not really.
> I was out all day and I’m just now getting around to some screen time. I  apparently ended up winning that Emerald(?) MAB with the brass hardware and FDL lining today. I went to pay but she cancelled the order & relisted it for more lol. Whatever!
> 
> Saving my $$!
> 
> View attachment 4756980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756979


What!?!? Can she even do that after you already bought it? I'm sorry, that just sucks.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> Okay I’m kind of bummed not really.
> I was out all day and I’m just now getting around to some screen time. I  apparently ended up winning that Emerald(?) MAB with the brass hardware and FDL lining today. I went to pay but she cancelled the order & relisted it for more lol. Whatever!
> 
> Saving my $$!
> 
> View attachment 4756980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756979


Ugh that’s terrible!! I wouldn’t want to buy from someone like that if it were me. She should have started higher if she wanted more!!


----------



## lightwave

Shelby33 said:


> What!?!? Can she even do that after you already bought it? I'm sorry, that just sucks.


It does. That happened to me. I won a bag and apparently the person didn't like the final price so cancelled it immediately as soon as I won. Immediately! No sooner did I get my "You Won" message I get a cancellation message. She had done this before to others. Just in case she was unaware, I wrote her a message letting her know a deal is binding and cancelling wasn't the correct way to deal with this...that if a certain minimum price is wanted, you put a reserve on it. But I never heard back of course, nor did I get the bag. There's no way this was about anything other than price. If she had misplaced the bag, she could have pulled the listing when there were no bidders.


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> It does. That happened to me. I won a bag and apparently the person didn't like the final price so cancelled it immediately as soon as I won. Immediately! No sooner did I get my "You Won" message I get a cancellation message. She had done this before to others. Just in case she was unaware, I wrote her a message letting her know a deal is binding and cancelling wasn't the correct way to deal with this...that if a certain minimum price is wanted, you put a reserve on it. But I never heard back of course, nor did I get the bag. There's no way this was about anything other than price. If she had misplaced the bag, she could have pulled the listing when there were no bidders.


Wow. As a buyer we're not really allowed to cancel a sale if we bid on something, but they can? Technically she paid for the bag, it should be hers now.


----------



## lightwave

That's right. I think these people wait to see how much they get and if they don't like it, they cancel and try again. That's not how it supposed to be handled. Put a reserve on it, or a buy it now.


----------



## shesnochill

@Antonia Maybe. But I'm not going to try again. When I bedded on it, it was more so a fun (& implosive LOL) "if I get it for cheap" idea! Not dying for it. I still have so many bags to use! I'm REALLY trying hard to try to "minimize" my collection lol! And also, my lifestyle. Handbags are soooooo hard for me though ugh. I can care less about anything else, clothes, jewelry, shoes but I love me some bags!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> What!?!? Can she even do that after you already bought it? I'm sorry, that just sucks.


Yea, that is so odd. I've been selling on eBay for years and I do not believe (at least in the past) sellers could do that.


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Ugh that’s terrible!! I wouldn’t want to buy from someone like that if it were me. She should have started higher if she wanted more!!


Exactly why I do not want the bag anymore. She was also extremely unfriendly/short when it came to me asking questions regarding the bag. Lost my interest!


----------



## shesnochill

lightwave said:


> It does. That happened to me. I won a bag and apparently the person didn't like the final price so cancelled it immediately as soon as I won. Immediately! No sooner did I get my "You Won" message I get a cancellation message. She had done this before to others. Just in case she was unaware, I wrote her a message letting her know a deal is binding and cancelling wasn't the correct way to deal with this...that if a certain minimum price is wanted, you put a reserve on it. But I never heard back of course, nor did I get the bag. There's no way this was about anything other than price. If she had misplaced the bag, she could have pulled the listing when there were no bidders.


Hm I wonder if you dealt with the same seller as @Carrieshaver. Correct me if I'm wrong Carrie, but she won a bid on a bag and the seller ended up telling her she couldn't find it too!


----------



## shesnochill

annaversary said:


> Tempting!!!!!!!


Ladies, someone please buy this before I do. LOL


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> @Antonia Maybe. But I'm not going to try again. When I bedded on it, it was more so a fun (& implosive LOL) "if I get it for cheap" idea! Not dying for it. I still have so many bags to use! I'm REALLY trying hard to try to "minimize" my collection lol! And also, my lifestyle. Handbags are soooooo hard for me though ugh. I can care less about anything else, clothes, jewelry, shoes but I love me some bags!!!


I don't care about clothes, jewelry, shoes, either. Perfectly happy in my jeans and vans, with great bags!


----------



## Haughty

annaversary said:


> Okay I’m kind of bummed not really.
> I was out all day and I’m just now getting around to some screen time. I  apparently ended up winning that Emerald(?) MAB with the brass hardware and FDL lining today. I went to pay but she cancelled the order & relisted it for more lol. Whatever!
> 
> Saving my $$!
> 
> View attachment 4756980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756979


You can try to contact eBay and report the seller.   I think I have seen in the eBay thread on here if they do that too many times, they can be banned....


----------



## Shelby33

Speaking of ebay, this happened in my town. The couple live behind my parents and last summer was horrible for them.








						Former eBay Employees Sent Cockroaches, Bloody Pig Mask to Mass. Couple In Harassment Campaign
					

Six former employees of eBay have been charged with cyberstalking for allegedly waging a harassment campaign against a Natick, Massachusetts couple behind an online newsletter that criticized the e-commerce company. In a news conference, U.S. Attorney Andrew Lelling said Monday the former...




					www.nbcboston.com


----------



## Shelby33

https://posh.mk/WIbDgpmOm7
		

GE Matinee?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Speaking of ebay, this happened in my town. The couple live behind my parents and last summer was horrible for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former eBay Employees Sent Cockroaches, Bloody Pig Mask to Mass. Couple In Harassment Campaign
> 
> 
> Six former employees of eBay have been charged with cyberstalking for allegedly waging a harassment campaign against a Natick, Massachusetts couple behind an online newsletter that criticized the e-commerce company. In a news conference, U.S. Attorney Andrew Lelling said Monday the former...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com


I heard about this....that's insane!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/WIbDgpmOm7
> 
> 
> GE Matinee?


I saw another one on PM like this one for less money but one of the rivets was missing.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I saw another one on PM like this one for less money but one of the rivets was missing.


Has that ever happened to you, losing a rivet? I saw a mini nikki that had like 4 missing! How does that happen?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I heard about this....that's insane!!


It was really scary. Poor couple.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Has that ever happened to you, losing a rivet? I saw a mini nikki that had like 4 missing! How does that happen?


Never happened and hope it never does.  BUT since we're speaking of it, do you have a hack for that??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Never happened and hope it never does.  BUT since we're speaking of it, do you have a hack for that??


I don't! It hasn't happened luckily! But I bet I could think of something!


----------



## Antonia

Hey @Shelby33  that Black BBW on Mercari sold....ok, fess up...was it you??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hey @Shelby33  that Black BBW on Mercari sold....ok, fess up...was it you??


No! I already have the same one!! Maybe it was @Carrieshaver?


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I don't care about clothes, jewelry, shoes, either. Perfectly happy in my jeans and vans, with great bags!


Yes!!!!! We are so friends haha


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> No! I already have the same one!! Maybe it was @Carrieshaver?


LOL IT WAS ME

Guilty. I've wanted a FULL SIZED MAB in BBW always. FDL lining is the dream but after Aunt Oprah lol posted more photos for me, the bag looks in amazing condition.. I CANT WAIT


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/WIbDgpmOm7
> 
> 
> GE Matinee?


I saw that!


----------



## shesnochill

Okay, I must stop now! I think (lol) I am CONTENT with my RM collection after this BBW MAB!

-Pearl MAB
-BBW MAB
-SWB Matinee
-Studded Rocker
-Patent Quilted MAC

I do miss having a Nikki but I never used that style.

And if the universe ever did bless me with a SWB MAM, I shall be complete! Lol!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> LOL IT WAS ME
> 
> Guilty. I've wanted a FULL SIZED MAB in BBW always. FDL lining is the dream but after Aunt Oprah lol posted more photos for me, the bag looks in amazing condition.. I CANT WAIT


The emerald mam I got from her was perfect inside and out. And Antonia's was too! Plus she's a fast shipper!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> No! I already have the same one!! Maybe it was @Carrieshaver?


Ha ha no wasn’t me but I was looking at it lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> LOL IT WAS ME
> 
> Guilty. I've wanted a FULL SIZED MAB in BBW always. FDL lining is the dream but after Aunt Oprah lol posted more photos for me, the bag looks in amazing condition.. I CANT WAIT


Nice can’t wait to see more pics of it!!


----------



## Antonia

Lately I post here 85% of the time and the OOTD thread the other % of the time and our renewed love of o/s bags has me wanting to say cheers to my RM family!  Here's to new-to-us o/s RM bags!!


----------



## Shelby33

My Noir Nikki with sig HW is out for delivery!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> My Noir Nikki with sig HW is out for delivery!!!


Woot woot!!  Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Woot woot!!  Can't wait to see!!


Me either! I started looking for this in 2015 lol


----------



## Antonia

@annaversary , did you get your new bag yet? Please be sure to post pics when she arrives!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> @annaversary , did you get your new bag yet? Please be sure to post pics when she arrives!!


Not that quick! Haha. She shipped it out today. USPS tracking “says” Monday.

We’ll see. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4761559


I love this!!!!  Well, actually, the RM bags aren't bad at all since we're all getting the deals of the century!  It's the higher end bags you gotta be careful of-lol!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I have never really been a coach fan. For anyone that likes coach or if you want to look it up. What do you think of their Legacy Anniversary Line. Not the cheap outlet ones. The ones with nice thick leather, chunky hardware and striped lining in it. I was recently looking at those bags to see how they aged. I had actually purchased one when they first came out but I returned it as I thought it was too much to spend on Coach. the way they have aged kinda regret returning mine now lol


----------



## Shelby33

I don't think I've ever had a coach..


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> I have never really been a coach fan. For anyone that likes coach or if you want to look it up. What do you think of their Legacy Anniversary Line. Not the cheap outlet ones. The ones with nice thick leather, chunky hardware and striped lining in it. I was recently looking at those bags to see how they aged. I had actually purchased one when they first came out but I returned it as I thought it was too much to spend on Coach. the way they have aged kinda regret returning mine now lol


I'd get one, those are made sooo well!  I've had a few of them (bought and sold 2nd hand of course) but I just remember how awesome the leather was...that's the kind of leather that just gets better with age!  They're called the 65th Anniversary/Legacy line.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I'd get one, those are made sooo well!  I've had a few of them (bought and sold 2nd hand of course) but I just remember how awesome the leather was...that's the kind of leather that just gets better with age!  They're called the 65th Anniversary/Legacy line.


Too bad Coach didn’t keep on making bags this good!!


----------



## Shelby33

Aren't the 1941 bags nice though? I really don't know.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Aren't the 1941 bags nice though? I really don't know.


I have two 1941 bags-i love them


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> I have two 1941 bags-i love them


I have a Rogue 1941 bag...I love it!


----------



## Antonia

Hey do any of you girls have a Tess bag?  I saw some pics in the older threads and the leather looks amazing!  Just curious.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Hey do any of you girls have a Tess bag?  I saw some pics in the older threads and the leather looks amazing!  Just curious.


Nope! What does it look like though.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hey do any of you girls have a Tess bag?  I saw some pics in the older threads and the leather looks amazing!  Just curious.


No but I wouldn't mind trying one!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Hey do any of you girls have a Tess bag?  I saw some pics in the older threads and the leather looks amazing!  Just curious.


No! But I’ve always wanted one! There was 1 in Stonewash leather ugb


----------



## shesnochill

Yup I knew it. It came in a SWB goddammit lol


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies! Can someone post a side by side or separate if none of us has both lol EMERALD vs HUNTER GREEN?

Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies I created a new thread dedicated just for stonewash bags/leathers. It’s in the wrong section (dammit) but please share your lovely bags in there!






						Just for stonewash bags and leathers!
					

Rebecca Minkoff’s stonewash leathers is one of the reasons I fell so hard and head over heel for her bags/brand back in the early 2000s.  I did a search for a thread specifically dedicated to stonewash bags and leathers but I couldn’t find one. So, I’m making one!  Please post and share your...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Ladies I created a new thread dedicated just for stonewash bags/leathers. It’s in the wrong section (dammit) but please share your lovely bags in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for stonewash bags and leathers!
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff’s stonewash leathers is one of the reasons I fell so hard and head over heel for her bags/brand back in the early 2000s.  I did a search for a thread specifically dedicated to stonewash bags and leathers but I couldn’t find one. So, I’m making one!  Please post and share your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


See if the mods can move it to main section.


----------



## shesnochill

Fun game!

@Antonia
@Carrieshaver
@Shelby33 
@samfalstaff

Name your top (3) MOST WANTED RM bags you’d love to have.


----------



## shesnochill

I’ll start!

Stonewash Blue MAM or MAB if one even exists..
Wine Nikki (again someday!)
A neutral color (Black, Brown etc) Morning After Hobo with OS lining
Brb dreaming!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> I’ll start!
> 
> Stonewash Blue MAM or MAB if one even exists..
> Wine Nikki (again someday!)
> A neutral color (Black, Brown etc) Morning After Hobo with OS lining
> Brb dreaming!


I've seen a chocolate brown MA hobo on Ebay with OS lining....looks exactly like @Shelby33's !!!  I'll find the link!









						REBECCA MINKOFF BROWN LEATHER MORNING AFTER MAB SATCHEL TOTE HANDBAG LARGE EUC  | eBay
					

Beautiful dark brown bag is in very good condition. Soft leather. NO SHOULDER STRAP.



					www.ebay.com
				




It's $35!!!!  Get it!!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Fun game!
> 
> @Antonia
> @Carrieshaver
> @Shelby33
> @samfalstaff
> 
> Name your top (3) MOST WANTED RM bags you’d love to have.


I'd love to get a SW MAB in other colors...black/blue....whatever! 
Black Cat MAB
Royal MAB in plain leather not BBW..I've seen them before but they're super rare!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Just purchased this beauty. Fingers crossed she’s in good shape as the photos suggest. Really jonesing over here with too much time on my hands. https://posh.mk/tIhrowS6r7


----------



## shesnochill

Yay fingers crossed for you @jennalovesbags. From the photos, it looks to be in good shape!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> I'd love to get a SW MAB in other colors...black/blue....whatever!
> Black Cat MAB
> Royal MAB in plain leather not BBW..I've seen them before but they're super rare!


Royal Blue MAB?


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Royal Blue MAB?


Yes, I think I remember seeing one or two here many years ago.  Do you remember that?  I don't think I dreamed it. LOL


----------



## jennalovesbags

annaversary said:


> Yay fingers crossed for you @jennalovesbags. From the photos, it looks to be in good shape!


Just a little conditioning hopefully!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Yes, I think I remember seeing one or two here many years ago.  Do you remember that?  I don't think I dreamed it. LOL







__





						Morning After **MAB**Lovers' Club <3
					

Love that persimmon! My clothes are boring so I'll rock a loud bag in a heartbeat!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




This one?


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning After **MAB**Lovers' Club <3
> 
> 
> Love that persimmon! My clothes are boring so I'll rock a loud bag in a heartbeat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one?


No, a brighter deeper blue....a truly old school one...one with aged brass HW.  Thanks for investigating!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My list 

Nikki in Periwinkle or Jade
Any stonewashed Nikki preferably blue or chocolate
Stonewashed Blue Mattie
Wine Nikki with the OS hardware


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I've seen a chocolate brown MA hobo on Ebay with OS lining....looks exactly like @Shelby33's !!!  I'll find the link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REBECCA MINKOFF BROWN LEATHER MORNING AFTER MAB SATCHEL TOTE HANDBAG LARGE EUC  | eBay
> 
> 
> Beautiful dark brown bag is in very good condition. Soft leather. NO SHOULDER STRAP.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's $35!!!!  Get it!!


I think there is a black on on PM for around the same amount


			https://posh.mk/vd0k2bRBt7


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Fun game!
> 
> @Antonia
> @Carrieshaver
> @Shelby33
> @samfalstaff
> 
> Name your top (3) MOST WANTED RM bags you’d love to have.


Grey w/eggplant trim mam or mab
Grey w/charcoal bw mam or mab
Emerald nikki


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Just purchased this beauty. Fingers crossed she’s in good shape as the photos suggest. Really jonesing over here with too much time on my hands. https://posh.mk/tIhrowS6r7


I have a Darling and one on the way, I really love the style! I've been thinking about a studded one too!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> My list
> 
> Nikki in Periwinkle or Jade
> Any stonewashed Nikki preferably blue or chocolate
> Stonewashed Blue Mattie
> Wine Nikki with the OS hardware


Jade is really rare. Do you like the Amazon Green? I think there's one on PM now.


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Ladies! Can someone post a side by side or separate if none of us has both lol EMERALD vs HUNTER GREEN?
> 
> Thank you!


The best I can do is emerald and forest if you want that..


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, I think I remember seeing one or two here many years ago.  Do you remember that?  I don't think I dreamed it. LOL


This isroyal right? One in shade and one in sun. There were royal MABs. You weren't dreaming!


----------



## Shelby33

I think I'm getting my Darling today. It's either wine or cardinal, I'll be happy with either!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Jade is really rare. Do you like the Amazon Green? I think there's one on PM now.


I know but I’m hoping lol I like the Jade color more so I’m holding bout. Amazon green is nice but not my first choice. Keeping an eye on it. Never know what can pop up and where lol


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think there is a black on on PM for around the same amount
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/vd0k2bRBt7


Oh wow!!  How did you ever find this one?  Also, the inside is black canvas!  I've never seen and old school bag like that.  I love it!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> This isroyal right? One in shade and one in sun. There were royal MABs. You weren't dreaming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763815
> 
> View attachment 4763817


Yes!!  Thank you for the clarification.  I would love to find one!!


----------



## Shelby33

Got my Darling, I think this is from '09.
The color is WOW. Here it is, unstuffed. I don't know what color it is, it is glazed like wine. The only reds it came in (I think) were cardinal and wine. Will have to do some reading, it is redder than my wine nikki.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Got my Darling, I think this is from '09.
> The color is WOW. Here it is, unstuffed. I don't know what color it is, it is glazed like wine. The only reds it came in (I think) were cardinal and wine. Will have to do some reading, it is redder than my wine nikki.
> View attachment 4764128


Beautiful


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Got my Darling, I think this is from '09.
> The color is WOW. Here it is, unstuffed. I don't know what color it is, it is glazed like wine. The only reds it came in (I think) were cardinal and wine. Will have to do some reading, it is redder than my wine nikki.
> View attachment 4764128


Really pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Really pretty!


Thanks Carrie!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

I wonder why the espresso (not glazed) bags with silver HW weren't that popular.. The color is beautiful. I like it more than the GE.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> The best I can do is emerald and forest if you want that..


Yes please!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I wonder why the espresso (not glazed) bags with silver HW weren't that popular.. The color is beautiful. I like it more than the GE.


I’m so rusty. Now I need to see the Espresso and GE side by side lol


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Got my Darling, I think this is from '09.
> The color is WOW. Here it is, unstuffed. I don't know what color it is, it is glazed like wine. The only reds it came in (I think) were cardinal and wine. Will have to do some reading, it is redder than my wine nikki.
> View attachment 4764128


Another stunning color!


----------



## samfalstaff

annaversary said:


> Fun game!
> 
> @Antonia
> @Carrieshaver
> @Shelby33
> @samfalstaff
> 
> Name your top (3) MOST WANTED RM bags you’d love to have.


Stonewash brown/espresso/tobacco MAB
Stonewash Black MAM with gold hardware
Wine (not glazed) Matinee...or another stonewash MAB

Hmm, I sense a pattern here.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Another stunning color!


Thanks! The color is even better in person!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I’m so rusty. Now I need to see the Espresso and GE side by side lol


I think they are in the reference library under dark brown bags?


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Yes please!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4764744


Oh, this emerald is stunning! What a great find!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Tomorrow this bag is coming and it’s my last bag I’m waiting on but also really excited for this as it just looks so smooth and soft!! Hope I’m not disappointed lol shipping has been so slow with this hope it does make it here like tracking says lol


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Tomorrow this bag is coming and it’s my last bag I’m waiting on but also really excited for this as it just looks so smooth and soft!! Hope I’m not disappointed lol shipping has been so slow with this hope it does make it here like tracking says lol


SWB MAM?!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, this emerald is stunning! What a great find!


I am in love with this one!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> SWB MAM?!


I hope so, I’m praying that it is!!!! Lol I feel like my eye is not yet trained for picking this stuff out yet!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I hope so, I’m praying that it is!!!! Lol I feel like my eye is not yet trained for picking this stuff out yet!!


My SWB has those same screws. What's the lining?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I am in love with this one!!


I can see why!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> My SWB has those same screws. What's the lining?


----------



## Shelby33

Mine has FDL so I'm not sure, but, all of the older black leathers are amazing. It very well could be SW. That's my favorite lining, the paisley.


----------



## Shelby33

Oh last night I had a dream that someone gave me a gift, it was a Gucci bag, and I was disappointed because it wasn't a RM, but there was a RM dustbag in it.?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Oh last night I had a dream that someone gave me a gift, it was a Gucci bag, and I was disappointed because it wasn't a RM, but there was a RM dustbag in it.?


A dream lol that sounds more like a nightmare ha ha


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh last night I had a dream that someone gave me a gift, it was a Gucci bag, and I was disappointed because it wasn't a RM, but there was a RM dustbag in it.?


Pretty funny!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> A dream lol that sounds more like a nightmare ha ha


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Tomorrow this bag is coming and it’s my last bag I’m waiting on but also really excited for this as it just looks so smooth and soft!! Hope I’m not disappointed lol shipping has been so slow with this hope it does make it here like tracking says lol


Omg, @Carrieshaver , I love this bag!  Is this a MAB or MAM?  You saved the best for last!!  I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## shesnochill

I was out of town all weekend. Just got home tonight and a package that was scheduled to arrive, arrived early. Was super excited.


----------



## shesnochill

Until I opened it up


----------



## shesnochill

Not the worst bad news but I won’t be keeping it.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4764744


THANK YOU FOR THE RM BAG PORN LOL


----------



## samfalstaff

annaversary said:


> Not the worst bad news but I won’t be keeping it.


Oh, why?


----------



## Antonia

Hi all!  I was just wondering how you decide which beautiful Rebecca Minkoff bag to use?  There are so many great options!  For me lately, it's the newest addition gets swapped over to right away because I just got it and am excited to use it.  It's hard to choose because I love them all so much!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> Not the worst bad news but I won’t be keeping it.


What no picture?! What bag is it and why are you returning? Ya know that way so none of us find it and buy it lol post a pic plz.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Hi all!  I was just wondering how you decide which beautiful Rebecca Minkoff bag to use?  There are so many great options!  For me lately, it's the newest addition gets swapped over to right away because I just got it and am excited to use it.  It's hard to choose because I love them all so much!!


I’m trying hard to switch my bag everyday so I can figure out which ones I really love! The ones I don’t end up reaching for or gets carried less will end up being listed.


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Not the worst bad news but I won’t be keeping it.


What was it?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Omg, @Carrieshaver , I love this bag!  Is this a MAB or MAM?  You saved the best for last!!  I can't wait to see your pics!


Pretty sure that this is the MAM but  either way MAM or MAB I don’t care lol so hopefully will see it today. I’m excited but so nervous at the same time. I want this bag to be everything I think it will be but then again it’s hard to tell in some sellers photos of what condition the bag actually is ugh


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Until I opened it up


Oh I see, 2 pockets! What bag?


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Pretty sure that this is the MAM but  either way MAM or MAB I don’t care lol so hopefully will see it today. I’m excited but so nervous at the same time. I want this bag to be everything I think it will be but then again it’s hard to tell in some sellers photos of what condition the bag actually is ugh


I'm dying to see this!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hi all!  I was just wondering how you decide which beautiful Rebecca Minkoff bag to use?  There are so many great options!  For me lately, it's the newest addition gets swapped over to right away because I just got it and am excited to use it.  It's hard to choose because I love them all so much!!


Whatever I'm in the mood for. Or if it's a bad day (like yesterday) I'll switch to my SW black MAB because it's like a security blanket. My clothes are all neutral except for one red shirt so it's pretty easy to just wear whatever I want.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Pretty sure that this is the MAM but  either way MAM or MAB I don’t care lol so hopefully will see it today. I’m excited but so nervous at the same time. I want this bag to be everything I think it will be but then again it’s hard to tell in some sellers photos of what condition the bag actually is ugh


From your picture of the lining, looks like a MAM!


----------



## Shelby33

Ok I just bought this for 20.00



The handles are BAD. So since my mam in this color was ruined (don't ask) I'm going to take the handles off that and put them on this bag. Also I kept the little screws in case I need to anchor the new handles closed. 
We'll see how this goes...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Ok I just bought this for 20.00
> View attachment 4765877
> View attachment 4765878
> 
> The handles are BAD. So since my mam in this color was ruined (don't ask) I'm going to take the handles off that and put them on this bag. Also I kept the little screws in case I need to anchor the new handles closed.
> We'll see how this goes...


Hope it goes as planned


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Hope it goes as planned


It better!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> It better!


You're so brave. I won't even attempt to clean the lining of that Nikki I posted.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Ok I just bought this for 20.00
> View attachment 4765877
> View attachment 4765878
> 
> The handles are BAD. So since my mam in this color was ruined (don't ask) I'm going to take the handles off that and put them on this bag. Also I kept the little screws in case I need to anchor the new handles closed.
> We'll see how this goes...


Wow that was a great deal!!  Are you going to post before and after pics??


----------



## shesnochill

.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, why?


It isn’t a MAB. It’s a MAM


----------



## shesnochill

I tried, I couldn’t even get out of the house with it lol

Switched to my SWB MAB.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Just bought this!


----------



## laurenrr

annaversary said:


> It isn’t a MAB. It’s a MAM


Eek this looks gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

What color is this black Nikki?


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Just bought this!


I love it, congrats!!!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> What color is this black Nikki?


It looks navy-ish but could be the lighting???


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> It looks navy-ish but could be the lighting???



Hmm listed as black.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> I love it, congrats!!!



I’ve never had a bag with finished tassels before and TBH, I don’t love tassels. So I’m quite pleased!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> I tried, I couldn’t even get out of the house with it lol
> 
> Switched to my SWB MAB.


That's too bad.  It's beautiful but I'm like you, I much prefer MAB.  I have 7 MAB's and 1 MAM and I want more MAB's!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow that was a great deal!!  Are you going to post before and after pics??


Sure!!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> You're so brave. I won't even attempt to clean the lining of that Nikki I posted.


Those Tide To Go pens work really well!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Those Tide To Go pens work really well!



I also already have a wine mini Nikki. I’ll hold off being greedy for now.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I also already have a wine mini Nikki. I’ll hold off being greedy for now.


It's not being greedy when it's a true necessity for your well being.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Is there a reference thread for linings? I tried to find one earlier. I know most but feel like I need to brush up.


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> Is there a reference thread for linings? I tried to find one earlier. I know most but feel like I need to brush up.


Think there is one under the reference section on the main page.  Since the upgrade some things have disappeared, but there is one there to get you started.   Shelby can probably post a link to it.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Man, I just went into the depths of TPF to figure out when I first got into RM. And apparently I, at one time, had a FIG Mini B. I knew I had one but couldn’t remember the color. So that’s the third FIG bag I owned and sold. Cool, Jenna, cool.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> Man, I just went into the depths of TPF to figure out when I first got into RM. And apparently I, at one time, had a FIG Mini B. I knew I had one but couldn’t remember the color. So that’s the third FIG bag I owned and sold. Cool, Jenna, cool.


There is one on eBay right now.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carrieshaver said:


> There is one on eBay right now.



I’ve been watching it. I’d like to hold out for gold hardware.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Pretty sure that this is the MAM but  either way MAM or MAB I don’t care lol so hopefully will see it today. I’m excited but so nervous at the same time. I want this bag to be everything I think it will be but then again it’s hard to tell in some sellers photos of what condition the bag actually is ugh





annaversary said:


> It isn’t a MAB. It’s a MAM


That's too bad, but it looks to be in great condition.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Is there a reference thread for linings? I tried to find one earlier. I know most but feel like I need to brush up.







__





						RM LININGS reference ***PICS***
					

this thread is a picture reference of linings from Rebecca Minkoff bags. PICTURES ONLY PLEASE!




					forum.purseblog.com
				



I added a few pics on the last page since some are missing.


----------



## shesnochill

laurenrr said:


> Eek this looks gorgeous on you!!!


Thanks @laurenrr! I wish it worked for me. I was telling Carrie why I just prefer MABs over MAMs. An MAB's opening is just so much larger and easier to grab things from. A MAM also to me, feels so heavy... lol maybe I carry too much but I am definitely more of a MAB girl than MAM.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> That's too bad, but it looks to be in great condition.


IT IS! It broke my heart when I found out it was a MAM and not a MAB. @Carrieshaver and I both inquired with the seller about the interior pockets too. She said there was 3 when there is actually only 2 lol - sigh.


----------



## shesnochill

EUC Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki Hobo Bag
					

Shop kai_kloset's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rare ‘Old School’ Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki Hobo Bag. Amazing Preloved Condition, only carried a handful of times. Beautiful Dark Red Wine leather with Antique brass hardware. Black...




					poshmark.com
				




Can't believe this baby sold for that price... insane!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RM LININGS reference ***PICS***
> 
> 
> this thread is a picture reference of linings from Rebecca Minkoff bags. PICTURES ONLY PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a few pics on the last page since some are missing.


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> EUC Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki Hobo Bag
> 
> 
> Shop kai_kloset's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rare ‘Old School’ Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki Hobo Bag. Amazing Preloved Condition, only carried a handful of times. Beautiful Dark Red Wine leather with Antique brass hardware. Black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe this baby sold for that price... insane!!


That's exactly what I paid for mine last week!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> That's exactly what I paid for mine last week!!


@Carrieshaver and I were like "How did Antonia?!?!" Because we're both on the look out too!! Haha. Lucky gal you. What lining does yours have? Please share more photos with us!


----------



## shesnochill

Okay. Bag #2 is scheduled to arrive today after no tracking activity all weekend. LOL. But I suppose it's because of the usual delay re: COVID. Totally calm now and excited - this one better not be a MAM. LOL jk.

SO EXCITED TO SHARE WITH EVERYONE LATER


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Okay. Bag #2 is scheduled to arrive today after no tracking activity all weekend. LOL. But I suppose it's because of the usual delay re: COVID. Totally calm now and excited - this one better not be a MAM. LOL jk.
> 
> SO EXCITED TO SHARE WITH EVERYONE LATER


Can't wait to see!


----------



## shesnochill

@Antonia @Carrieshaver @jennalovesbags @samfalstaff @Shelby33

Ladies, is there a thread for "What's Inside Your RM?". I can't seem to find it via the search engine on my end. Can someone else try and confirm? I feel like we should have one!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> @Antonia @Carrieshaver @jennalovesbags @samfalstaff @Shelby33
> 
> Ladies, is there a thread for "What's Inside Your RM?". I can't seem to find it via the search engine on my end. Can someone else try and confirm? I feel like we should have one!!


But then you'll all know about my flask and Valium...


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> But then you'll all know about my flask and Valium...


OMG @Shelby33


----------



## shesnochill

Okay I just got a knock on the door and my dog is barking historically lol!

PACKAGE IS HERE!


----------



## shesnochill

ooo look at this OS thing! https://poshmark.com/listing/REBECCA-MINKOFF-BAG-5c6da9fe0cb5aafb47ac6c38


----------



## shesnochill

Wow, had no idea this baby was made! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-track-complete.538977/page-59#post-15062857

I have yet to see one! Cool.


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> ooo look at this OS thing! https://poshmark.com/listing/REBECCA-MINKOFF-BAG-5c6da9fe0cb5aafb47ac6c38


I have that lining in my saddle mam!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Wow, had no idea this baby was made! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-track-complete.538977/page-59#post-15062857
> 
> I have yet to see one! Cool.


Yes one of the girls here is looking for one!


----------



## shesnochill

Cleaning out my camera roll lol


----------



## shesnochill

I had no idea the BBW was made with a variety of zipper colors. Must’ve been after I left TPF.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Cleaning out my camera roll lol
> 
> View attachment 4769150


Green zipper track!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Green zipper track!


There was also a special order done by a group of gals here with a Fushia zipper track!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> There was also a special order done by a group of gals here with a Fushia zipper track!


Uh oh. I feel the need to collect them all.


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Cleaning out my camera roll lol
> 
> View attachment 4769150



I remember these! Would love another NY collection.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Uh oh. I feel the need to collect them all.


Lol same


----------



## jennalovesbags

Checking one item off my wish list thanks to @Carrieshaver. Really not allowed to buy anything else but a FIG or Wine Nikki. Or black. But just bought another black bag. Shhh


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> Checking one item off my wish list thanks to @Carrieshaver. Really not allowed to buy anything else but a FIG or Wine Nikki. Or black. But just bought another black bag. Shhh


Whatcha get?!


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Whatcha get?!



A black mini B!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Mattie looking pretty!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> Whatcha get?!


You will love it! If you don’t just let me know that’s okay too lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carrieshaver said:


> You will love it! If you don’t just let me know that’s okay too lol



I’m not worried! I’ve had a mini B before but sold it to buy other things. I’ve regretted it since!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m not worried! I’ve had a mini B before but sold it to buy other things. I’ve regretted it since!


What styles do you love right now?  Right now I’m finding I’m loving Mattie more than MAMs but Nikki bags have my heart lol I do love MACs but I don’t reach for them as much as I should ha ha but I’ll keep buying them lol


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> A black mini B!


I loooove the mini b. I had a harewood and sold it and have regretted it ever since


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Mattie looking pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 4769274
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769275


Is this the smaller size? (Sorry if I've asked this already.) Oh, and this is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> A black mini B!


What's a mini B?


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Mattie looking pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 4769274
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769275


Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carrieshaver said:


> What styles do you love right now?  Right now I’m finding I’m loving Mattie more than MAMs but Nikki bags have my heart lol I do love MACs but I don’t reach for them as much as I should ha ha but I’ll keep buying them lol



I can collect Nikkis like candy. That’s about it for me, other than a few crossbody bags that serve a specific purpose. I also have a few Kate Spade bags from my time working for them. They are all totes though.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> What's a mini B?



Mini Beloved (RIP when I sold her)


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> I loooove the mini b. I had a harewood and sold it and have regretted it ever since



Harewood was such a great color.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carrieshaver said:


> What styles do you love right now?  Right now I’m finding I’m loving Mattie more than MAMs but Nikki bags have my heart lol I do love MACs but I don’t reach for them as much as I should ha ha but I’ll keep buying them lol



Oh, and Darlings. So things that are slouchy. I guess bc I have carried huge work totes for so long but now I work from home when not traveling and when I am traveling I have a tumi uniform.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Is this the smaller size? (Sorry if I've asked this already.) Oh, and this is GORGEOUS!!


Full size!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Mini Beloved (RIP when I sold her)
> 
> View attachment 4769334


Ah, thanks. I think I just saw a nice-looking one (in black) on ebay or posh or mercari...oh, man, it just sold.








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Full size!


It looks great on you! *Runs off to once again stare at the uber-expensive wine matinee on ebay*


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Ah, thanks. I think I just saw a nice-looking one (in black) on ebay or posh or mercari...oh, man, it just sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com



Yes, I snagged it almost immediately from another TPF’er!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> It looks great on you! *Runs off to once again stare at the uber-expensive wine matinee on ebay*


Lol I was so tempted by that one on eBay but then mine popped up and snagged it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Lol I was so tempted by that one on eBay but then mine popped up and snagged it.


It said, "item not available", and my heart almost stopped. I think she just relisted it. Maybe I should take that as a sign.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> It said, "item not available", and my heart almost stopped. I think she just relisted it. Maybe I should take that as a sign.


It’s beautiful though and that lining inside!! I almost purchased a bag just because I like the lining lol


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I loooove the mini b. I had a harewood and sold it and have regretted it ever since


Oooh that hurts!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Oh, and Darlings. So things that are slouchy. I guess bc I have carried huge work totes for so long but now I work from home when not traveling and when I am traveling I have a tumi uniform.


MABs are slouchy...


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Oh, and Darlings. So things that are slouchy. I guess bc I have carried huge work totes for so long but now I work from home when not traveling and when I am traveling I have a tumi uniform.


Do you have a lot of Darlings?


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Oh, and Darlings. So things that are slouchy. I guess bc I have carried huge work totes for so long but now I work from home when not traveling and when I am traveling I have a tumi uniform.


Tumi makes great work bags. When I have to be "serious-Sam" (what my husband calls me) at work, I switch out my magenta KS tote for my grey Tumi work bag.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Tumi makes great work bags. When I have to be "serious-Sam" (what my husband calls me) at work, I switch out my magenta KS tote for my grey Tumi work bag.


So cute! The nickname. Lol


----------



## shesnochill

Does Tumi make men's work bags?


----------



## shesnochill

I have 2 dirty bags estimated to arrive to me this Saturday. Wish me luck everyone lol


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Does Tumi make men's work bags?


They do!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I have 2 dirty bags estimated to arrive to me this Saturday. Wish me luck everyone lol


Good luck! Maybe the leather will be breathtaking and you'll forget about the dirt!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Does anyone know if I contact RM whether they’d be willing to send duster bags? The OS bags I’m purchasing often don’t have them.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> It’s beautiful though and that lining inside!! I almost purchased a bag just because I like the lining lol


Oh jeez you know I have NEVER done that...


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Do you have a lot of Darlings?



I have one in black and one in a brown color that’s actually a darling hobo (thanks to TPF for ID’ing it for me). You can check out my thread for photos. I’m open to more though. 

The tricky thing is they are so big that they don’t fit in my bag cabinet. My rule is if I get too many bags and they all don’t fit into the cabinet, I need to sell some off. That rule doesn’t work with these haha


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I have 2 dirty bags estimated to arrive to me this Saturday. Wish me luck everyone lol


You can't just say that, you have to tell what bags you're getting! Also I love the "so natural" leather cleaner and magic sponges from LMB.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Tumi makes great work bags. When I have to be "serious-Sam" (what my husband calls me) at work, I switch out my magenta KS tote for my grey Tumi work bag.



Haha that’s so funny. When I got my consulting gig I purchased three suitcases and a tote. They have served me really well. I replaced one suitcase JUST before the country shutdown and it hasn’t been used yet. For someone who was used to being on the road M-F, this has been a big change. And likely has been a contributing factor to over shopping for RM!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Does anyone know if I contact RM whether they’d be willing to send duster bags? The OS bags I’m purchasing often don’t have them.


I don't know if they still do that. I do see them for sale on PM, etc. I just use pillowcases sometimes.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I have one in black and one in a brown color that’s actually a darling hobo (thanks to TPF for ID’ing it for me). You can check out my thread for photos. I’m open to more though.
> 
> The tricky thing is they are so big that they don’t fit in my bag cabinet. My rule is if I get too many bags and they all don’t fit into the cabinet, I need to sell some off. That rule doesn’t work with these haha


Well you can always change the rules...


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Well you can always change the rules...



Haha I had too! Even if the cabinet was empty they wouldn’t fit. They are now in their dusters under the cabinet.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Haha I had too! Even if the cabinet was empty they wouldn’t fit. They are now in their dusters under the cabinet.


I have a wine darling but it is so slouchy it seems smaller.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I have a wine darling but it is so slouchy it seems smaller.



Wine would be lovely! And agreed about that.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Does anyone know if I contact RM whether they’d be willing to send duster bags? The OS bags I’m purchasing often don’t have them.


Jenna if you go on PM and search Rebecca Minkoff Bags, and sort by price low to high, there are a bunch of dustbag for 4 or 5.00.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Jenna if you go on PM and search Rebecca Minkoff Bags, and sort by price low to high, there are a bunch of dustbag for 4 or 5.00.



The challenge is the shipping is more than the bags itself. Maybe I can find someone to bundle.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> The challenge is the shipping is more than the bags itself. Maybe I can find someone to bundle.


Yes, I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## Shelby33

Apparently I'm going to be checking the tracking every half hour based on what I've been doing today. I wish they delivered on Sundays! That's why I hate Sundays, no mail! No mail =no bag. I'm such a loser.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Apparently I'm going to be checking the tracking every half hour based on what I've been doing today. I wish they delivered on Sundays! That's why I hate Sundays, no mail! No mail =no bag. I'm such a loser.


We've all been there.


----------



## Shelby33

So this is strange, both mams



@shesnochill


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> So this is strange, both mams
> View attachment 4770110
> View attachment 4770111
> 
> @shesnochill


Oh wow well that’s interesting! Did you also measure the length? Was that the same?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So this is strange, both mams
> View attachment 4770110
> View attachment 4770111
> 
> @shesnochill


Interesting....how about the width?


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Oh wow well that’s interesting! Did you also measure the length? Was that the same?


I missed your response and asked the same question-lol!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Interesting....how about the width?


Was the same!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Oh wow well that’s interesting! Did you also measure the length? Was that the same?


Yes everything else was the same. I knew my BBW was smaller.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes everything else was the same. I knew my BBW was smaller.


Huh, that is so interesting!!


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33 I feel like I need a black BW now because of your pics!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 I feel like I need a black BW now because of your pics!


I see them pop up all the time. Mine was 50 00, it was hard to tell from the pics but I asked seller what color it was and she said "silverish". I knew that was impossible so got it. Love this bag!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I see them pop up all the time. Mine was 50 00, it was hard to tell from the pics but I asked seller what color it was and she said "silverish". I knew that was impossible so got it. Love this bag!


What is wrong with some of these sellers? LOL!  How can they not know this crucial information???  BTW, $50??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What is wrong with some of these sellers? LOL!  How can they not know this crucial information???  BTW, $50??


Yes!!


----------



## Antonia

I know we all love the MAB/MAM/Nikki bags but how do we all feel about the oddball o/s bags (Elisha for example)?  If you see one for an amazing deal, would you buy it?  I feel that I wouldn't gravitate towards using it because I love my MAB's/Nikki's so much!  Thoughts?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I know we all love the MAB/MAM/Nikki bags but how do we all feel about the oddball o/s bags (Elisha for example)?  If you see one for an amazing deal, would you buy it?  I feel that I wouldn't gravitate towards using it because I love my MAB's/Nikki's so much!  Thoughts?


If I saw something really cute for a good price and thought I would use it then sure. Just because it’s OS and right price probably not.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> If I saw something really cute for a good price and thought I would use it then sure. Just because it’s OS and right price probably not.


That's what I was thinking too.  The price has to be right too so in case you don't use it much, you didn't spend too much.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Haha that’s so funny. When I got my consulting gig I purchased three suitcases and a tote. They have served me really well. I replaced one suitcase JUST before the country shutdown and it hasn’t been used yet. For someone who was used to being on the road M-F, this has been a big change. And likely has been a contributing factor to over shopping for RM!


Oh, yes! The growth of my bag collection is directly linked to the shelter in place orders.


----------



## Shelby33

Huh. Looks like I'm getting my white/brown BW mab tomorrow. Will post pre-op and post-op photos.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, yes! The growth of my bag collection is directly linked to the shelter in place orders.


Oh I was like this before with these damn bags.
Why is there no cool whip in this house. (unrelated)


----------



## Shelby33

So today if all goes well I'm getting an OS dark grey mab and the white/brown BW mab!!! So excited!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> So today if all goes well I'm getting an OS dark grey mab and the white/brown BW mab!!! So excited!


Can’t wait to see them!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Can’t wait to see them!!


Thanks! I can't either!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Remember the speculation around who got the MAB hobo? Well, apparently it was me! Or rather my father. For years has been my biggest enabler, and even accompanied me to a sample sale years ago and held bags! I shared it with him to get his thoughts and he bought it and surprised me with it.

It is huge! And very well made and slouchy. However, sadly, it is not the style for me. I’m bummed as it was such a thoughtful gesture.


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> Remember the speculation around who got the MAB hobo? Well, apparently it was me! Or rather my father. For years has been my biggest enabler, and even accompanied me to a sample sale years ago and held bags! I shared it with him to get his thoughts and he bought it and surprised me with it.
> 
> It is huge! And very well made and slouchy. However, sadly, it is not the style for me. I’m bummed as it was such a thoughtful gesture.


Aw that is so sweet


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> Remember the speculation around who got the MAB hobo? Well, apparently it was me! Or rather my father. For years has been my biggest enabler, and even accompanied me to a sample sale years ago and held bags! I shared it with him to get his thoughts and he bought it and surprised me with it.
> 
> It is huge! And very well made and slouchy. However, sadly, it is not the style for me. I’m bummed as it was such a thoughtful gesture.


Oh what a nice gesture!! He wins the best DAD award!!! I can’t wait to see pics!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> Aw that is so sweet



He is also a collector of things which doesn’t help.


----------



## jennalovesbags

For a bag this long, I think it would need to be structured for me. Amazing chewy leather though.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Remember the speculation around who got the MAB hobo? Well, apparently it was me! Or rather my father. For years has been my biggest enabler, and even accompanied me to a sample sale years ago and held bags! I shared it with him to get his thoughts and he bought it and surprised me with it.
> 
> It is huge! And very well made and slouchy. However, sadly, it is not the style for me. I’m bummed as it was such a thoughtful gesture.


Oh I'm sorry it didn't work out, but that was really nice of your Dad.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4770863
> 
> 
> For a bad this long, I think it would need to be structured for me. Amazing chewy leather though.


I cut out a piece of a yoga mat the size of the base and lined it with that, it helped a lot.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4770863
> 
> 
> For a bad this long, I think it would need to be structured for me. Amazing chewy leather though.


I cut out a piece of a yoga mat the size of the base and lined it with that, it helped a lot.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I cut out a piece of a yoga mat the size of the base and lined it with that, it helped a lot.



What a smart hack!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4770863
> 
> 
> For a bag this long, I think it would need to be structured for me. Amazing chewy leather though.


Wow looks amazing!! I would have a hard time letting that go. Even if you don’t use it it’s such a collectors piece of the brand. Are you letting it go?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carrieshaver said:


> Wow looks amazing!! I would have a hard time letting that go. Even if you don’t use it it’s such a collectors piece of the brand. Are you letting it go?



I know... I’m torn, but I also can’t really see myself using it.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> I know... I’m torn, but I also can’t really see myself using it.


Try it for a day! If you can’t love it then i understand why not to keep it. Someone will find it and love it if you let it go! That leather though


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carrieshaver said:


> Try it for a day! If you can’t love it then i understand why not to keep it. Someone will find it and love it if you let it go! That leather though



I carried it to Costco yesterday. My only outings are to the grocery store once a week, and usually only for curb side pickup these days. Strange times.


----------



## lightwave

jennalovesbags said:


> I carried it to Costco yesterday. My only outings are to the grocery store once a week, and usually only for curb side pickup these days. Strange times.


Same here. Kind of makes having a bag (or even more than one bag) unnecessary but I still love them. One day we will be back to switching them out and having somewhere to actually go with them!! Strange times indeed.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4770863
> 
> 
> For a bag this long, I think it would need to be structured for me. Amazing chewy leather though.


Wow. That leather looks wonderful!


----------



## jennalovesbags

This POOR NIKKI. How does this even happen? https://www.ebay.com/itm/184343442660


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4770863
> 
> 
> For a bag this long, I think it would need to be structured for me. Amazing chewy leather though.


Wow, where did you see this one?  I love it!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Wow, where did you see this one?  I love it!!


On Posh


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> This POOR NIKKI. How does this even happen? https://www.ebay.com/itm/184343442660


Holy **** I didn't even recognize it as a Nikki!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Holy **** I didn't even recognize it as a Nikki!


I apologize if this is mean but her nails distracted me.


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> Remember the speculation around who got the MAB hobo? Well, apparently it was me! Or rather my father. For years has been my biggest enabler, and even accompanied me to a sample sale years ago and held bags! I shared it with him to get his thoughts and he bought it and surprised me with it.
> 
> It is huge! And very well made and slouchy. However, sadly, it is not the style for me. I’m bummed as it was such a thoughtful gesture.


So cute and cool of dad!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> I apologize if this is mean but her nails distracted me.


Same


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I apologize if this is mean but her nails distracted me.


Now I have to go back and look...


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I know we all love the MAB/MAM/Nikki bags but how do we all feel about the oddball o/s bags (Elisha for example)?  If you see one for an amazing deal, would you buy it?  I feel that I wouldn't gravitate towards using it because I love my MAB's/Nikki's so much!  Thoughts?


The Elisha I don't think would work for me, because of the opening, and how it looks when using the long strap. I don't like to carry bags on my arm.


----------



## Shelby33

We can't chat in the "modeling photos only thread" just a heads up cuz a few of mine got deleted.


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks for the reminder @Shelby33


----------



## shesnochill

Am I the only one who waits for the stall with the baby changing station so I can place my (bag) babies on it?

My Nikki isn’t with me but I’m hesitant to share this over in the Bal chat thread lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Am I the only one who waits for the stall with the baby changing station so I can place my (bag) babies on it?
> 
> My Nikki isn’t with me but I’m hesitant to share this over in the Bal chat thread lol
> 
> View attachment 4772179


All I can think of is the germs. But what a beautiful Bal!!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Am I the only one who waits for the stall with the baby changing station so I can place my (bag) babies on it?
> 
> My Nikki isn’t with me but I’m hesitant to share this over in the Bal chat thread lol
> 
> View attachment 4772179


That is gorgeous!!  What year is this bag?  I have 2 work bags but my favorite style of all time is the Velo.  It's the perfect sized bag that can fit a lot and can be worn cross body.


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> All I can think of is the germs. But what a beautiful Bal!!


That’s what the toilet paper seat cover is for lol!

Idk I prefer doing this than hanging it on the door?


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> That is gorgeous!!  What year is this bag?  I have 2 work bags but my favorite style of all time is the Velo.  It's the perfect sized bag that can fit a lot and can be worn cross body.


2010 City


----------



## Antonia

Right now I have my Nikki's all piled on top of each other on a shelf in my closet, with the Getaway tote on top of them.  I hope I'm not denting the leather on the bags on the bottom.  I don't know how to store the Getaway tote because it's a heavy flat bag so it won't stand on a shelf, it has to be laying flat.  I am literally out of closet space!  I actually brought a shelf that was in the laundry room upstairs into my bedroom (just outside of the closet door) that fits MAB's perfectly, so I have 3 MAB's and 1 MAM in that shelf which were all in the shelf inside the closet. This left more room to display my MAB's facing forward...because I had them all sideways-lol!  I have my 2 large Balenciaga Work bags on my shelf in the coat closet....those bags take up a ton of space!  My dream is to take over the spare room that's used as an office/storage room and convert it into a walk in closet...like California Closets or even the closets from the Container Store! Then I can keep ALL of my bags and clothes in one room.  A girl can dream.....


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Right now I have my Nikki's all piled on top of each other on a shelf in my closet, with the Getaway tote on top of them.  I hope I'm not denting the leather on the bags on the bottom.  I don't know how to store the Getaway tote because it's a heavy flat bag so it won't stand on a shelf, it has to be laying flat.  I am literally out of closet space!  I actually brought a shelf that was in the laundry room upstairs into my bedroom (just outside of the closet door) that fits MAB's perfectly, so I have 3 MAB's and 1 MAM in that shelf which were all in the shelf inside the closet. This left more room to display my MAB's facing forward...because I had them all sideways-lol!  I have my 2 large Balenciaga Work bags on my shelf in the coat closet....those bags take up a ton of space!  My dream is to take over the spare room that's used as an office/storage room and convert it into a walk in closet...like California Closets or even the closets from the Container Store! Then I can keep ALL of my bags and clothes in one room.  A girl can dream.....
> 
> View attachment 4773728


Oh! I briefly thought this was your closet and I thought, WOW. Then I read your post. Yep, my bags are strewn about my house as well on various shelves, on the floor, etc.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Oh! I briefly thought this was your closet and I thought, WOW. Then I read your post. Yep, my bags are strewn about my house as well on various shelves, on the floor, etc.


My poor bags don’t have a nice place either lol maybe one day! In the mean time they just keep gaining new sisters ha ha


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh! I briefly thought this was your closet and I thought, WOW. Then I read your post. Yep, my bags are strewn about my house as well on various shelves, on the floor, etc.


OMG, I so wish this was my closet!!!


----------



## shesnochill

@Antonia I shove clothes I don’t wear anymore into my bags to keep them up. Re: Getaway Tote


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> @Antonia I shove clothes I don’t wear anymore into my bags to keep them up. Re: Getaway Tote


I do the same thing!


----------



## shesnochill

Working on my SO's laptop and I came across this photo I forgot I saved. LOL


----------



## shesnochill

I actually really love that color on the MA Hobo....

Great now I really want one. Lol

PS @Shelby33 modeling pics whenever you have time pretty please!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I actually really love that color on the MA Hobo....
> 
> Great now I really want one. Lol
> 
> PS @Shelby33 modeling pics whenever you have time pretty please!


Yes working on it, sick baby here, but I can tell you it's not the most convenient bag to use. It's hard to zip and unzip because of the angle if that makes sense?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Working on my SO's laptop and I came across this photo I forgot I saved. LOL
> 
> View attachment 4775144


Yup that's it.


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Working on my SO's laptop and I came across this photo I forgot I saved. LOL
> 
> View attachment 4775144


I put an insert from a reusable shopping bag in mine today and it helped a little. I’m still not convinced the style is for me though.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yup that's it.


That's gorgeous! That color!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I put an insert from a reusable shopping bag in mine today and it helped a little. I’m still not convinced the style is for me though.


Do you have a large or small wallet?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Do you have a large or small wallet?


Large


----------



## jennalovesbags

I really like that these have finished tassels, but I don't love the studs https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/coll...-crossbody-with-studs-hu20smbx07-dark-luggage


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I really like that these have finished tassels, but I don't love the studs https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/coll...-crossbody-with-studs-hu20smbx07-dark-luggage


This is gorgeous!!!  I like the studs on this burnished leather.  If it was pebbled leather I wouldn't like it.


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> I really like that these have finished tassels, but I don't love the studs https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/coll...-crossbody-with-studs-hu20smbx07-dark-luggage


Pretty!


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> I really like that these have finished tassels, but I don't love the studs https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/coll...-crossbody-with-studs-hu20smbx07-dark-luggage


I noticed the finished tassles too! I was wondering if any of you ladies had looked at the newer stuff recently. I like the darren line, moto satchel, and am intrigued by the wave MAB (i think thats what it is called)


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> I noticed the finished tassles too! I was wondering if any of you ladies had looked at the newer stuff recently. I like the darren line, moto satchel, and am intrigued by the wave MAB (i think thats what it is called)



I bought a Regan tote several years ago that I still have. The leather is terrible but I like the color and the fact that I can zip/unzip the sides.


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> I bought a Regan tote several years ago that I still have. The leather is terrible but I like the color and the fact that I can zip/unzip the sides.


I
Like how the regans look, i have a micro And the leathers just ok but the color is pretty also, lol So i totally get what you are saying


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Large


I also have a large, I put that in the middle and then a pouch on either side, helps to balance it out.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That's gorgeous! That color!


The leather is so soft, really amazing!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I actually really love that color on the MA Hobo....
> 
> Great now I really want one. Lol
> 
> PS @Shelby33 modeling pics whenever you have time pretty please!


Sorry it's been a crazy bad few days, I will try


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I actually really love that color on the MA Hobo....
> 
> Great now I really want one. Lol
> 
> PS @Shelby33 modeling pics whenever you have time pretty please!


Here you go, found some


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go, found some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779186
> View attachment 4779187


Oh wow it is pretty big lol Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carrieshaver said:


> Oh wow it is pretty big lol Thanks for sharing!


It really is


----------



## shesnochill

Thank you so much @Shelby33!!! Great... now I am more tempted to get a MA hobo.... lol


----------



## Antonia

So, I had to uninstall the Mercari app off my phone...it was driving me cray cray!  I'm constantly getting alerts even though I removed my search for RM off my page.  I even unsubscribed to their email.  They send me alerts for stuff I have no interest in!  I figure, I'll just go on their website if I want to peruse RM bags.  Also, the Depop web/app may also be removed from my phone.  I never see any good RM bags on there.  I think Posh is the best for RM bags.  Anyone else find them annoying?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> So, I had to uninstall the Mercari app off my phone...it was driving me cray cray!  I'm constantly getting alerts even though I removed my search for RM off my page.  I even unsubscribed to their email.  They send me alerts for stuff I have no interest in!  I figure, I'll just go on their website if I want to peruse RM bags.  Also, the Depop web/app may also be removed from my phone.  I never see any good RM bags on there.  I think Posh is the best for RM bags.  Anyone else find them annoying?


I don’t get that many alerts lol I’m keeping all the apps because you never know what may pop up and where.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> I don’t get that many alerts lol I’m keeping all the apps because you never know what may pop up and where.


I don't know why I'm getting so many alerts...like 5 times a day and it was on the same RM bags, then I removed the RM in my search so I thought it would stop but now I'm getting alerts for odd ball stuff.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I don't know why I'm getting so many alerts...like 5 times a day and it was on the same RM bags, then I removed the RM in my search so I thought it would stop but now I'm getting alerts for odd ball stuff.


That seems like a lot. I don’t save too many items on the apps and I always clear my searches on mercari.


----------



## Ness7386

Grabbed this M.A.C. crossbody from last week's Sample Sale for $109.  I had one in white and sold it about a year ago.  This one in Paprika red is beautiful!  It's in my collection to stay!!


----------



## Antonia

Ness7386 said:


> Grabbed this M.A.C. crossbody from last week's Sample Sale for $109.  I had one in white and sold it about a year ago.  This one in Paprika red is beautiful!  It's in my collection to stay!!
> 
> View attachment 4782202


WOW, I love the color!!!!   Congrats!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Ness7386 said:


> Grabbed this M.A.C. crossbody from last week's Sample Sale for $109.  I had one in white and sold it about a year ago.  This one in Paprika red is beautiful!  It's in my collection to stay!!
> 
> View attachment 4782202


This color is stunning!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I don't know why I'm getting so many alerts...like 5 times a day and it was on the same RM bags, then I removed the RM in my search so I thought it would stop but now I'm getting alerts for odd ball stuff.


Check the Notifications on your phone. I seem to remember when I downloaded the app that my phone asked me if I wanted notifications.


----------



## samfalstaff

Ness7386 said:


> Grabbed this M.A.C. crossbody from last week's Sample Sale for $109.  I had one in white and sold it about a year ago.  This one in Paprika red is beautiful!  It's in my collection to stay!!
> 
> View attachment 4782202


Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Check the Notifications on your phone. I seem to remember when I downloaded the app that my phone asked me if I wanted notifications.


Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So, I had to uninstall the Mercari app off my phone...it was driving me cray cray!  I'm constantly getting alerts even though I removed my search for RM off my page.  I even unsubscribed to their email.  They send me alerts for stuff I have no interest in!  I figure, I'll just go on their website if I want to peruse RM bags.  Also, the Depop web/app may also be removed from my phone.  I never see any good RM bags on there.  I think Posh is the best for RM bags.  Anyone else find them annoying?


Yes!!!! Plus apparently I don't know how to search on Mercari so who needs it. Even though I did get one of my favorite bags there, that was probably once in a lifetime!


----------



## anthrosphere

I understand that this is a super rare bag, but really? $900? The seller must be drunk to think an RM is worth that much. But it is cool that it is one of the first few bags she ever made. Though, I wonder if any TPFer owned one when they first went on sale? 









						Authenticated Rebecca Minkoff Collectors Bag 4th Bag Created Royal Blue Lg Tote  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authenticated Rebecca Minkoff Collectors Bag 4th Bag Created Royal Blue Lg Tote at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> I understand that this is a super rare bag, but really? $900? The seller must be drunk to think an RM is worth that much. But it is cool that it is one of the first few bags she ever made. Though, I wonder if any TPFer owned one when they first went on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticated Rebecca Minkoff Collectors Bag 4th Bag Created Royal Blue Lg Tote  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authenticated Rebecca Minkoff Collectors Bag 4th Bag Created Royal Blue Lg Tote at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783518


It is... Very expensive... Wonder what it was called..


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go, found some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779186
> View attachment 4779187


Shelby, can you take some photos of a MA Hobo side by side a MAB? Please and thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Shelby, can you take some photos of a MA Hobo side by side a MAB? Please and thank you!


Yes I will try to today. I can tell you that the MA Hobo is 17" long. It does slouch though.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I will try to today. I can tell you that the MA Hobo is 17" long. It does slouch though.


Totally cool with that!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> My list
> 
> Nikki in Periwinkle or Jade
> Any stonewashed Nikki preferably blue or chocolate
> Stonewashed Blue Mattie
> Wine Nikki with the OS hardware


#3


----------



## laurenrr

If anyone is considering the red beau tote posted in the no chatting thread, it is a really nice bag-i used to have one. The screws/hardware can be a bit delicate - that is the only issue i had with mine- ugh never mind there is chatting in that thread lol- long day


----------



## jennalovesbags

I don’t really want to wander into the Bal thread... but for those that hate them, how delicate are they? I see a lot of rubbing and white marks on the resale sites. I imagine I’ll just keep buying RM but I’m curious.


----------



## shesnochill

I would give up my Pearl MAB for this!


----------



## jennalovesbags

jennalovesbags said:


> I don’t really want to wander into the Bal thread... but for those that hate them, how delicate are they? I see a lot of rubbing and white marks on the resale sites. I imagine I’ll just keep buying RM but I’m curious.


HAVE, not hate lol


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I don’t really want to wander into the Bal thread... but for those that hate them, how delicate are they? I see a lot of rubbing and white marks on the resale sites. I imagine I’ll just keep buying RM but I’m curious.


I love Balenciaga bags...always have!  It depends on the leather.  I think the newer Chevre leather bags have a much more durable leather.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> HAVE, not hate lol


I knew what  you meant!!


----------



## Antonia

Do you play with your finished tassels when you're holding your MAB?  I find I'm always tugging at them, like petting a dog or twirling my hair or something-LOL!!  I just love them!!


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> I don’t really want to wander into the Bal thread... but for those that hate them, how delicate are they? I see a lot of rubbing and white marks on the resale sites. I imagine I’ll just keep buying RM but I’m curious.





jennalovesbags said:


> HAVE, not hate lol



Haha! I was like.. uh.. I like my Bals..

I own 4 Agneau (lamb skin) Bals and I previously had 1 Part Time with GGH in Chevre (goat skin) - I definitely loved how tough and sturdy the Chevre leather was. However, I feel like if my City bags were made of it.. it would feel differently. I love Part Times in Chevre and City(s) in Ageneau haha.

The corners of Balenciaga bags do scuff more easily for some reason.. compared to RM. RM leather is the toughest of tough.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> HAVE, not hate lol


Oh! I really thought you meant to write hate. Makes more sense now!

I had a small bal (First) many years ago but sold it because it was, well, too small. I do remember the leather being quite thin, but I suspect it was agneau from a "bad" year. Just now getting into Bal again especially now that the prices are lower.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Haha! I was like.. uh.. I like my Bals..
> 
> I own 4 Agneau (lamb skin) Bals and I previously had 1 Part Time with GGH in Chevre (goat skin) - I definitely loved how tough and sturdy the Chevre leather was. However, I feel like if my City bags were made of it.. it would feel differently. I love Part Times in Chevre and City(s) in Ageneau haha.
> 
> The corners of Balenciaga bags do scuff more easily for some reason.. compared to RM. RM leather is the toughest of tough.


Not to turn this into a mini Bal thread, but...do you use anything on them? Leather conditioner?


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I would give up my Pearl MAB for this!
> 
> View attachment 4790979


Doesn't @Carrieshaver have this? SW MAB with gold HW, right? Or is this the illusive blue SW??


----------



## shesnochill

Good to know @samfalstaff! The First(s) look so cute and if there was a Green Apple First; I'd probably take it in a heartbeat, but I think its too small for my liking.

The City is perfect, Part Time is even better.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Doesn't @Carrieshaver have this? SW MAB with gold HW, right? Or is this the illusive blue SW??


This is the blue! So pretty!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Oh! I really thought you meant to write hate. Makes more sense now!
> 
> I had a small bal (First) many years ago but sold it because it was, well, too small. I do remember the leather being quite thin, but I suspect it was agneau from a "bad" year. Just now getting into Bal again especially now that the prices are lower.



I really want a first!


----------



## jennalovesbags

The mini Nikki came and it’s quite stained/dirty. I’m really disappointed. I’ve opened a case in Posh. I wasn’t expecting perfect condition as I knew there were a few spots but it’s a lot, including leather rubbed off.


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> The mini Nikki came and it’s quite stained/dirty. I’m really disappointed. I’ve opened a case in Posh. I wasn’t expecting perfect condition as I knew there were a few spots but it’s a lot, including leather rubbed off.


I’m sorry Jenna 

Hopefully Posh doesn’t give you a hard time!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> The mini Nikki came and it’s quite stained/dirty. I’m really disappointed. I’ve opened a case in Posh. I wasn’t expecting perfect condition as I knew there were a few spots but it’s a lot, including leather rubbed off.


Awe so sorry! So disappointing when sellers are not honest!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> This is the blue! So pretty!!


Ohhhhhh, I see. It is very pretty!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> I really want a first!


They sure are cute bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> The mini Nikki came and it’s quite stained/dirty. I’m really disappointed. I’ve opened a case in Posh. I wasn’t expecting perfect condition as I knew there were a few spots but it’s a lot, including leather rubbed off.


And none of that was disclosed, right?


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> And none of that was disclosed, right?



Not the extent of it, no. And not the leather rubbing off.


----------



## shesnochill

What’s the update on your case @jennalovesbags? Has Poshmark issued a prepaid return label for you to send back to the seller? Hope you get your refund back 100%.


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> What’s the update on your case @jennalovesbags? Has Poshmark issued a prepaid return label for you to send back to the seller? Hope you get your refund back 100%.



Yes they ok’d the return


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> Yes they ok’d the return


Oh good!


----------



## shesnochill

Yay  @jennalovesbags


----------



## shesnochill

If anyone is ever curious about a Balenciaga City 21 with GGH compared to a RM MAM. Here is a photo:


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> If anyone is ever curious about a Balenciaga City 21 with GGH compared to a RM MAM. Here is a photo:
> 
> View attachment 4794740


Huh! I always imagined the City would be smaller than the MAM.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Feeling really nervous about my Seller with the Tess bag . I get things are a bit crazy with covid and all. Ugh I just really want the bag and that FDL lining lol I’m trying to be patient! It’s rough ha ha. She communicates it’s gonna go out but then no shipping update! Maybe today it will go out. If it doesn’t ship by or at least on Saturday. Then I’m just gonna assume she has no intention of shipping.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Feeling really nervous about my Seller with the Tess bag . I get things are a bit crazy with covid and all. Ugh I just really want the bag and that FDL lining lol I’m trying to be patient! It’s rough ha ha. She communicates it’s gonna go out but then no shipping update! Maybe today it will go out. If it doesn’t ship by or at least on Saturday. Then I’m just gonna assume she has no intention of shipping.


Doesn't Posh get on the sellers case too after a few days?  That's so annoying!  Has she reached out to you in any way?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Doesn't Posh get on the sellers case too after a few days?  That's so annoying!  Has she reached out to you in any way?


Ya posh sends a reminder email. She responded to it. Every few days she puts a message she is shipping but nothing!! So I’m just left waiting now until she ships or I request refund. I just want the damn bag lol so I’m waiting.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Ya posh sends a reminder email. She responded to it. Every few days she puts a message she is shipping but nothing!! So I’m just left waiting now until she ships or I request refund. I just want the damn bag lol so I’m waiting.


I find this so strange with some Posh sellers!  Like I know some of you have tried to buy a bag and the woman doesn't ship for some reason.  Also, I have asked questions of other sellers and NO RESPONSE!!! WTF!  I never have these issues with eBay!  What is it about Posh???    I want you to get that bag too so I can see what it looks like....her photo's weren't taken in the best lighting.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I find this so strange with some Posh sellers!  Like I know some of you have tried to buy a bag and the woman doesn't ship for some reason.  Also, I have asked questions of other sellers and NO RESPONSE!!! WTF!  I never have these issues with eBay!  What is it about Posh???    I want you to get that bag too so I can see what it looks like....her photo's weren't taken in the best lighting.





Carrieshaver said:


> Ya posh sends a reminder email. She responded to it. Every few days she puts a message she is shipping but nothing!! So I’m just left waiting now until she ships or I request refund. I just want the damn bag lol so I’m waiting.


I don't get it either. Maybe the sellers just like to take pictures of their closet and post them online?!? I do wish PM would email me when someone comments on one of my items. Sometimes the alerts on my phone get lost amongst the other junk alerts.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

So I was so excited for this periwinkle Nikki today!! Bag looked great in photos but seller never mentions discoloration of any sort on the bag!! WTF can’t sellers be honest!! Did she really think I was gonna be happy and keep this . This is not okay!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> So I was so excited for this periwinkle Nikki today!! Bag looked great in photos but seller never mentions discoloration of any sort on the bag!! WTF can’t sellers be honest!! Did she really think I was gonna be happy and keep this . This is not okay!
> 
> View attachment 4796371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796372
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796377
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796378
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796379
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796381
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796382


It's everywhere! I wonder what happened to it.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> It's everywhere! I wonder what happened to it.


Ugh like I have no clue and on top of it she mails it in a plastic non bubble wrap polymailer the cheap thin one. It just pisses me off. I’m an honest seller and I don’t skimp on mailing. I feel like I package things well so they are secure and bag stays nice. I try to package something the way I would want to receive an item. I guess my expectations are a little high. I can tell you a few of my Nikki bags were sent in cheap poly bags. I don’t get it lol it’s Sad!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Ugh like I have no clue and on top of it she mails it in a plastic non bubble wrap polymailer the cheap thin one. It just pisses me off. I’m an honest seller and I don’t skimp on mailing. I feel like I package things well so they are secure and bag stays nice. I try to package something the way I would want to receive an item. I guess my expectations are a little high. I can tell you a few of my Nikki bags were sent in cheap poly bags. I don’t get it lol it’s Sad!!


That just plain sucks. I guess I've had good luck lately with my purchased bags, but in the past I've gotten some bags that were wadded up inside a tiny box. It's awful. I would rather just pay more for postage!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Now the seller is trying to say that the bag I photographed for damage is not the bag she sent me LOL. So annoying!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> So I was so excited for this periwinkle Nikki today!! Bag looked great in photos but seller never mentions discoloration of any sort on the bag!! WTF can’t sellers be honest!! Did she really think I was gonna be happy and keep this . This is not okay!
> 
> View attachment 4796371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796372
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796377
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796378
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796379
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796381
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796382


WTF it's discolored everywhere!!  How did she not know that or care to mention it?   I hope she refunds you!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Now the seller is trying to say that the bag I photographed for damage is not the bag she sent me LOL. So annoying!


Are you effing kidding????


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Now the seller is trying to say that the bag I photographed for damage is not the bag she sent me LOL. So annoying!


Wow. That is awful.


----------



## laurenrr

Carrieshaver said:


> Now the seller is trying to say that the bag I photographed for damage is not the bag she sent me LOL. So annoying!


I hate when people are dishonest and try to play games like that. It takes the fun and excitement out of it


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Posh reviewed the case and bag is going back to seller!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Posh reviewed the case and bag is going back to seller!


Excellent!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Seller still didn’t ship Tess today! Trying to be patient but really I’m just getting pissed lol want that bag!!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> So I was so excited for this periwinkle Nikki today!! Bag looked great in photos but seller never mentions discoloration of any sort on the bag!! WTF can’t sellers be honest!! Did she really think I was gonna be happy and keep this . This is not okay!
> 
> View attachment 4796371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796372
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796377
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796378
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796379
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796381
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796382



That last photo doesn't look bad - but the others - I'd return!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

WhooHoo Tess shipped! It’s at a distribution center Yay


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> WhooHoo Tess shipped! It’s at a distribution center Yay


 It's about time!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> WhooHoo Tess shipped! It’s at a distribution center Yay



FINALLY!


----------



## samfalstaff

Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com
				



Just bought this. It will be my first Nikki. I'm hoping it's SW, but I'm fine if it's not. I couldn't pass up $32 for something so pretty!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this. It will be my first Nikki. I'm hoping it's SW, but I'm fine if it's not. I couldn't pass up $32 for something so pretty!


Wow, it looks like SW!!!!!!!  What a bargain!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Do you play with your finished tassels when you're holding your MAB?  I find I'm always tugging at them, like petting a dog or twirling my hair or something-LOL!!  I just love them!!


Yes!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this. It will be my first Nikki. I'm hoping it's SW, but I'm fine if it's not. I couldn't pass up $32 for something so pretty!


I'm not sure about it being SW, because it's not smooth. But the OS black bags are beautiful. Great deal!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm not sure about it being SW, because it's not smooth. But the OS black bags are beautiful. Great deal!!


This is the wrinkled back of my SW MAM


----------



## Antonia

Btw, look how similar the bottoms of my SW MAM and FDL MAB are. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Like I said before,  my FDL black MAB is SWs cousin!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this. It will be my first Nikki. I'm hoping it's SW, but I'm fine if it's not. I couldn't pass up $32 for something so pretty!


Damn I’m jelly I was too busy on Posh lol if I had seen that I woulda totally snagged that!! Great find!! Can’t wait to see pics.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This is the wrinkled back of my SW MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800283





Shelby33 said:


> I'm not sure about it being SW, because it's not smooth. But the OS black bags are beautiful. Great deal!!


The leather just looked so nice! If it is SW, then that's just a bonus. But I'm not use to this style of bag. I usually carry more structured bags that can go crossbody. So it will be a change.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Damn I’m jelly I was too busy on Posh lol if I had seen that I woulda totally snagged that!! Great find!! Can’t wait to see pics.


I know. I've been forgetting about mercari and bonanza lately. It was only from pure boredom that I jumped onto mercari.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> The leather just looked so nice! If it is SW, then that's just a bonus. But I'm not use to this style of bag. I usually carry more structured bags that can go crossbody. So it will be a change.


I think you will love it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This is the wrinkled back of my SW MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800283


Mine is wrinkled on the back too, but hers looked pebbled.


----------



## shesnochill

I didn’t want to hijack Carrie’s fun Wine Nikki thread with boring restoration photos.

So I’ll post here.

Treating my Wine Nikki with Leather CPR and Leather Honey Conditioner.

Top has been treated. Bottom has not been.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I didn’t want to hijack Carrie’s fun Wine Nikki thread with boring restoration photos.
> 
> So I’ll post here.
> 
> Treating my Wine Nikki with Leather CPR and Leather Honey Conditioner.
> 
> Top has been treated. Bottom has not been.
> 
> View attachment 4800934


I love leather CPR!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I love leather CPR!



I went crazy with purchasing the products to clean my bags during this quarantine lol. I got:

-Leather Honey Cleaner
-Leather Honey Conditioner
-Leather CPR

I read over in the Balenciaga forums that Leather Honey tends to darken bags, but not Leather CPR. So I've been using Leather CPR and haven't opened Leather Honey.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> The leather just looked so nice! If it is SW, then that's just a bonus. But I'm not use to this style of bag. I usually carry more structured bags that can go crossbody. So it will be a change.



Your 1st Nikki?


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> I know. I've been forgetting about mercari and bonanza lately. It was only from pure boredom that I jumped onto mercari.



There is literally way too many platforms now.

Back in the day it was just eBay and Bonanza. Now there is:

-eBay
-Poshmark
-Vestiare
-TheRealReal
-depop
-Bonanza
-The FB group?
-Mercari

What am I missing? Lol


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> There is literally way too many platforms now.
> 
> Back in the day it was just eBay and Bonanza. Now there is:
> 
> -eBay
> -Poshmark
> -Vestiare
> -TheRealReal
> -depop
> -Bonanza
> -The FB group?
> -Mercari
> 
> What am I missing? Lol


There was ecrayter, something like that!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> There was ecrayter, something like that!



Oh yes!! eCrater


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> There is literally way too many platforms now.
> 
> Back in the day it was just eBay and Bonanza. Now there is:
> 
> -eBay
> -Poshmark
> -Vestiare
> -TheRealReal
> -depop
> -Bonanza
> -The FB group?
> -Mercari
> 
> What am I missing? Lol


Tradesy


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Your 1st Nikki?


Yes. I'm usually not into the drapey-hobo-style bags, but this bag just looked so nice and it was so cheap. So we'll see.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I went crazy with purchasing the products to clean my bags during this quarantine lol. I got:
> 
> -Leather Honey Cleaner
> -Leather Honey Conditioner
> -Leather CPR
> 
> I read over in the Balenciaga forums that Leather Honey tends to darken bags, but not Leather CPR. So I've been using Leather CPR and haven't opened Leather Honey.


I was wondering what soap/conditioner to get for my bags. I wanted to get something that would overlap into Bal bags too. I got Cadillac conditioner for my black city but was then told not to use it. I was going to try the Lovin' My Bags conditioner, but I'll give the CPR and honey a try.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> I was wondering what soap/conditioner to get for my bags. I wanted to get something that would overlap into Bal bags too. I got Cadillac conditioner for my black city but was then told not to use it. I was going to try the Lovin' My Bags conditioner, but I'll give the CPR and honey a try.



Been playing with Leather CPR and Leather Honey and they work great!!

Used it on my Black Bal, Stonewash Blue Nikki and Wine Nikki.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. I'm usually not into the drapey-hobo-style bags, but this bag just looked so nice and it was so cheap. So we'll see.




I hope you love it. I love the Nikki, second runner up after the MABs.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Tradesy




Oops! Oh yea, I knew I was forgetting others.


----------



## shesnochill

Okay who owns a bag(s) in Glazed Espresso?

I need some “help” deciding if I want to pull the trigger on getting one. Lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> There is literally way too many platforms now.
> 
> Back in the day it was just eBay and Bonanza. Now there is:
> 
> -eBay
> -Poshmark
> -Vestiare
> -TheRealReal
> -depop
> -Bonanza
> -The FB group?
> -Mercari
> 
> What am I missing? Lol



Thread up


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> There is literally way too many platforms now.
> 
> Back in the day it was just eBay and Bonanza. Now there is:
> 
> -eBay
> -Poshmark
> -Vestiare
> -TheRealReal
> -depop
> -Bonanza
> -The FB group?
> -Mercari
> 
> What am I missing? Lol


Don't forget Tradesy...whoops I see someone already mentioned.


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Okay who owns a bag(s) in Glazed Espresso?
> 
> I need some “help” deciding if I want to pull the trigger on getting one. Lol


Both @Carrieshaver and @Shelby33 have them!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Thread up


The problem with Thread Up is that they never show the interior. I pinged them awhile back about that. They basically said there was nothing they could do about it. The inventory is apparently spread throughout the country.


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this. It will be my first Nikki. I'm hoping it's SW, but I'm fine if it's not. I couldn't pass up $32 for something so pretty!


Bag was shipped today!   This seller means business!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Bag was shipped today!   This seller means business!


I cannot wait for this reveal!  I still think it's SW....so we'll soon find out!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> The problem with Thread Up is that they never show the interior. I pinged them awhile back about that. They basically said there was nothing they could do about it. The inventory is apparently spread throughout the country.



Yeah it’s not ideal, for sure.


----------



## Shelby33

I hhQUOTE="Antonia, post: 33949777, member: 14068"]
Both @Carrieshaver and @Shelby33 have them!
[/QUOTE]
I have it in a MAB. Paisley lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I hhQUOTE="Antonia, post: 33949777, member: 14068"]
> Both @Carrieshaver and @Shelby33 have them!


I have it in a MAB. Paisley lining.
[/QUOTE]
Paisley!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I have it in a MAB. Paisley lining.


Paisley! 
[/QUOTE]
It's definitely my favorite lining!!!


----------



## shesnochill

I was able to find some photos from


Antonia said:


> Both @Carrieshaver and @Shelby33 have them!



Can you guys take some photos for me?


----------



## Shelby33

@shesnochill
I forget where you asked, but here is a picture of my GE MAB


----------



## shesnochill

Thank you @Shelby33!


----------



## jennalovesbags

What a cool Nikki. I’ve never seen that lining before. https://posh.mk/TdDqxyOrt8


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> What a cool Nikki. I’ve never seen that lining before. https://posh.mk/TdDqxyOrt8



Wow! OOS lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

Not that I’m going anywhere but house this summer, but I’m jonesing for a coral Nikki. There was one of eBay I should have gotten, especially since my cream didn’t work out.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Wow! OOS lol


Listed as sold. Did one of you buy it?


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> What a cool Nikki. I’ve never seen that lining before. https://posh.mk/TdDqxyOrt8


How did you ever find it?  Looks like it sold some time ago!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Listed as sold. Did one of you buy it?


Nope


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> Not that I’m going anywhere but house this summer, but I’m jonesing for a coral Nikki. There was one of eBay I should have gotten, especially since my cream didn’t work out.


I think there is one on posh. It’s not listed as a Nikki though.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> How did you ever find it?  Looks like it sold some time ago!



This is what happens when I’ve been stuck at home for four months lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carrieshaver said:


> I think there is one on posh. It’s not listed as a Nikki though.



I have it saved. The one on eBay was a mini and I’m kicking myself.


----------



## jennalovesbags

jennalovesbags said:


> I have it saved. The one on eBay was a mini and I’m kicking myself.



Oh wait, it didn’t sell and was relisted. Hooray!


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> Oh wait, it didn’t sell and was relisted. Hooray!



Get it Jenna!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Get it Jenna!!



Thanks for going on this short journey with me, all. Hehe I really need to find my bags a new home but the cabinet I want from target is sold out.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Not that I’m going anywhere but house this summer, but I’m jonesing for a coral Nikki. There was one of eBay I should have gotten, especially since my cream didn’t work out.


I would love something in coral!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> How did you ever find it?  Looks like it sold some time ago!


It didn't sell that long ago but AFAIK none of us bought it.


----------



## Shelby33

Look at this cutie


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> It didn't sell that long ago but AFAIK none of us bought it.



It came up when I searched for hobos but for some reason sold bags also came up.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Look at this cutie
> View attachment 4801942



Mmeeeekkoooo!!


----------



## samfalstaff

So that fire engine red Nikki apparently sold on...can't remember where. Any of you buy it? The color was awesome!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> So that fire engine red Nikki apparently sold on...can't remember where. Any of you buy it? The color was awesome!


I saw that it sold too...I think it was Mercari??  It wasn't me because I already have an old school wine Nikki.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> So that fire engine red Nikki apparently sold on...can't remember where. Any of you buy it? The color was awesome!


Mercari but wasn’t me! I’m good on red lol


----------



## shesnochill

Who bought that beautiful green Nikki oh Posh? Haha


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> Who bought that beautiful green Nikki oh Posh? Haha


Not me.


----------



## shesnochill

So there is a beautiful full sized MAB Glazed Espresso online BUT THE DARN PIPING IS STICKING OUT OF THE BAG.

Sigh.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Who bought that beautiful green Nikki oh Posh? Haha


I saw that too! That color!! I almost put in an offer on it, but I wanted to wait and see if I actually liked the style before I started buying it in all colors!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> I saw that too! That color!! I almost put in an offer on it, but I wanted to wait and see if I actually liked the style before I started buying it in all colors!



I almost did too, but I already have 2! Plus, not sure I'd use green much


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I almost did too, but I already have 2! Plus, not sure I'd use green much


Just PM'd you.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Just PM'd you.



Just PM'ed you back


----------



## jennalovesbags

I thought about buying it too. But as I’ve learned, I don’t carry green bags for some reason.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Just PM'ed you back


She accepted my offer! This lovely bag is coming to me soon! (So that's 5 bags now that I have to sell! Guess I'd better get busy!)








						Rebecca Minkoff MAB bag brown
					

Shop vanillaxbean's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Dark brown MAB with gold hardware One of the first few originals sold  No detachable strap Leather shows sign of wear and general patina on the handles due to use.  Clean interior...




					poshmark.com


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Just PM'ed you back


Hey, no secrets!!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> She accepted my offer! This lovely bag is coming to me soon! (So that's 5 bags now that I have to sell! Guess I'd better get busy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB bag brown
> 
> 
> Shop vanillaxbean's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Dark brown MAB with gold hardware One of the first few originals sold  No detachable strap Leather shows sign of wear and general patina on the handles due to use.  Clean interior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Woot woot! Congrats on this!!! FDL lining too!!!


----------



## Antonia

Wow, looks like a few of us scored some amazing buys on o/s RM today!!  Congrats to all!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Hey, no secrets!!!


It was just about buying a bag on Posh. I didn't want to buy it out from under her if she was interested. I love bags, but not that much!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Wow, looks like a few of us scored some amazing buys on o/s RM today!!  Congrats to all!!!


What did you buy? I bought a bag


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> What did you buy? I bought a bag


What did you buy @Carrieshaver ?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> What did you buy @Carrieshaver ?


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> View attachment 4802508


Oh congrats on the Black Cat bag!!!!  A MAB?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Oh congrats on the Black Cat bag!!!!  A MAB?


Seller doesn’t know, she selling bags for her mom she says. I love Black  Cat so much in my MAC I don’t care either way. I’m hoping it’s a MAB but I don’t think so.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Seller doesn’t know, she selling bags for her mom she says. I love Black  Cat so much in my MAC I don’t care either way. I’m hoping it’s a MAB but I don’t think so.


It looks like mine. Does it have the bird lining?


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Seller doesn’t know, she selling bags for her mom she says. I love Black  Cat so much in my MAC I don’t care either way. I’m hoping it’s a MAB but I don’t think so.


Looking at it, I'd say MAB because it's very WIDE depth wise!  Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> It looks like mine. Does it have the bird lining?


Didn’t see the lining ugh so hopefully it’s clean! My MAC has the birdie lining so I’m gonna assume so.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Didn’t see the lining ugh so hopefully it’s clean! My MAC has the birdie lining so I’m gonna assume so.


I'm going to guess blue and white stripe!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> So there is a beautiful full sized MAB Glazed Espresso online BUT THE DARN PIPING IS STICKING OUT OF THE BAG.
> 
> Sigh.


The piping was sticking out of mine, that's why it was 29.00. I pulled it out and glued the little hole back together, looks fine. It was on the back though.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Who bought that beautiful green Nikki oh Posh? Haha


Not me!


----------



## Shelby33

Oh the green goes with everything except maybe red! I'm using mine with a mostly blue top. I love the emerald color, so beautiful.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh the green goes with everything except maybe red! I'm using mine with a mostly blue top. I love the emerald color, so beautiful.


Yeah, don't wear it with red unless it's December. I used to wear purple and green together until my cousin called me Barney.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Not me!


that would be me, fellow Minkettes!   I bought both the green one on Posh and the red one on Mercari.  I was surprised by the green one.   I think that started out close to $200.   I offered her $100 and she took it!   Both should be on their way.

i don’t think I have ever met a Nikki I didn’t like.   Well, I can‘t do the mini since I’m 6 Foot and they look out of proportion on me.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> that would be me, fellow Minkettes!   I bought both the green one on Posh and the red one on Mercari.  I was surprised by the green one.   I think that started out close to $200.   I offered her $100 and she took it!   Both should be on their way.
> 
> i don’t think I have ever met a Nikki I didn’t like.   Well, I can‘t do the mini since I’m 6 Foot and they look out of proportion on me.


Nice!! Can’t wait to see pics


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> that would be me, fellow Minkettes!   I bought both the green one on Posh and the red one on Mercari.  I was surprised by the green one.   I think that started out close to $200.   I offered her $100 and she took it!   Both should be on their way.
> 
> i don’t think I have ever met a Nikki I didn’t like.   Well, I can‘t do the mini since I’m 6 Foot and they look out of proportion on me.


Oh that's awesome!! So happy for you! Yes I remember the green was pricey but it had been on there a while and I'm sure she just wanted to sell it at this point!  Congrats!!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> that would be me, fellow Minkettes!   I bought both the green one on Posh and the red one on Mercari.  I was surprised by the green one.   I think that started out close to $200.   I offered her $100 and she took it!   Both should be on their way.
> 
> i don’t think I have ever met a Nikki I didn’t like.   Well, I can‘t do the mini since I’m 6 Foot and they look out of proportion on me.


Congrats!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> that would be me, fellow Minkettes!   I bought both the green one on Posh and the red one on Mercari.  I was surprised by the green one.   I think that started out close to $200.   I offered her $100 and she took it!   Both should be on their way.
> 
> i don’t think I have ever met a Nikki I didn’t like.   Well, I can‘t do the mini since I’m 6 Foot and they look out of proportion on me.


Yay! Now we get to see them again! Please post pictures when you can.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Yay! Now we get to see them again! Please post pictures when you can.


Yes to this!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> that would be me, fellow Minkettes!   I bought both the green one on Posh and the red one on Mercari.  I was surprised by the green one.   I think that started out close to $200.   I offered her $100 and she took it!   Both should be on their way.
> 
> i don’t think I have ever met a Nikki I didn’t like.   Well, I can‘t do the mini since I’m 6 Foot and they look out of proportion on me.



I will take any of your mini Nikkis. I’m 5’2” so have the same problem with the regular sized ones haha


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> The piping was sticking out of mine, that's why it was 29.00. I pulled it out and glued the little hole back together, looks fine. It was on the back though.



I pulled the trigger and bought it. I did it as I was driving through West LA today and saw several leather repair shops.

I’m going to reach out to a few and see what they can do and for what price.

I’d love some professional handy work done to it. If they can repair the piping all around the bottom of the bag, that’d be great.


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> I will take any of your mini Nikkis. I’m 5’2” so have the same problem with the regular sized ones haha



Jenna, I’m 5 ft 1.5 and I love the regular size Nikkis haha you should give one a try again!


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Jenna, I’m 5 ft 1.5 and I love the regular size Nikkis haha you should give one a try again!


My gray one is full sized. Previous ones I've had (Evergreen and FIG) were too big because they didn't slouch enough. So I guess maybe it's more that. It's the main reason I'm selling my Scarlet. Obviously I want my FIG back though.


----------



## Haughty

Do you guys know what color this is?


----------



## samfalstaff

So I went to Lovin' My Bags and started adding stuff to the cart. Price adds up to $75 which includes shipping, cleanser, moisturizer, and the sponges. Or I can get leather honey on amazon for $16. I don't (much) mind the LMB price if it works better than the leather honey. So does it work better?


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> My gray one is full sized. Previous ones I've had (Evergreen and FIG) were too big because they didn't slouch enough. So I guess maybe it's more that. It's the main reason I'm selling my Scarlet. Obviously I want my FIG back though.




Omg, Evergreen + FIG?! Both gorgeous colors.

I AM KEEPING MY EYES PEELED WIDE FOR FIG RMS FOR YOU!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> So I went to Lovin' My Bags and started adding stuff to the cart. Price adds up to $75 which includes shipping, cleanser, moisturizer, and the sponges. Or I can get leather honey on amazon for $16. I don't (much) mind the LMB price if it works better than the leather honey. So does it work better?




I bought Leather Honey Cleaner and Conditioner + Leather CPR via Amazon. I love them!


----------



## shesnochill

Haughty said:


> Do you guys know what color this is?
> 
> View attachment 4802830




HMMM, could it be Wine? Ask for more photos in natural sunlight!


----------



## shesnochill

Hey ladies, which one of you wanted an Elisha?


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Omg, Evergreen + FIG?! Both gorgeous colors.
> 
> I AM KEEPING MY EYES PEELED WIDE FOR FIG RMS FOR YOU!



At least I think it was evergreen. It was a sample sale find.


----------



## laurenrr

shesnochill said:


> Hey ladies, which one of you wanted an Elisha?


That was me!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It was really scary. Poor couple.


cockroaches gross me out so much I couldn't read the article


----------



## shesnochill

Happy Hump Day ladies. I am going to be removing myself from TPF until Friday. LOL for my interview presentation focus. Wishing you all a wonderful week and happy shopping!!


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Happy Hump Day ladies. I am going to be removing myself from TPF until Friday. LOL for my interview presentation focus. Wishing you all a wonderful week and happy shopping!!


good luck


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Happy Hump Day ladies. I am going to be removing myself from TPF until Friday. LOL for my interview presentation focus. Wishing you all a wonderful week and happy shopping!!


Good luck Anna....let us know how it goes.  I'm sure you'll be dreaming of RM's......


----------



## RT1

Best of Luck to You, Anna!


----------



## jennalovesbags

This poor, once beautiful Nikki https://www.ebay.com/itm/124278225085


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> This poor, once beautiful Nikki https://www.ebay.com/itm/124278225085


So sad that people treat their bags like this!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Happy Hump Day ladies. I am going to be removing myself from TPF until Friday. LOL for my interview presentation focus. Wishing you all a wonderful week and happy shopping!!


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> This poor, once beautiful Nikki https://www.ebay.com/itm/124278225085


Oh, my! Purse abuse!


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> This poor, once beautiful Nikki https://www.ebay.com/itm/124278225085


“Dark patina spots”.    BWAHAHA


----------



## jennalovesbags

The cabinet I want is back in stock so my bags will have a new home soon, which means more room for new bags, ha!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> The cabinet I want is back in stock so my bags will have a new home soon, which means more room for new bags, ha!


That is great!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> The cabinet I want is back in stock so my bags will have a new home soon, which means more room for new bags, ha!


Yay! Please post pictures when you get it up and running.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I’ll take a photo when it’s not pitch black out, but my mini Nikki in coral (?) came. This is how it came packaged. Completely unacceptable. And there’s a small black mark that is noticeable and wasn’t disclosed. I will keep it though and see if I can carefully get it out because it’s an OS mini and I love the color.


----------



## jennalovesbags

jennalovesbags said:


> I’ll take a photo when it’s not pitch black out, but my mini Nikki in coral (?) came. This is how it came packaged. Completely unacceptable. And there’s a small black mark that is noticeable and wasn’t disclosed. I will keep it though and see if I can carefully get it out because it’s an OS mini and I love the color.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4804879


A Nikki "fit" in there?!?


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> A Nikki "fit" in there?!?



Exactly! And it was stuffed into another bag in that bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Exactly! And it was stuffed into another bag in that bag!


So that's the "dust bag" then? Ugh.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> So that's the "dust bag" then? Ugh.



There was a duster bag too, so technically three bags!


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4804879





jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4804879


Depending on what kind of mark it is, I have had some luck using one of those pink gum erasers


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> There was a duster bag too, so technically three bags!


Three bags and it still wasn't packaged well!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Three bags and it still wasn't packaged well!


Wow sorry to hear that!


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4804879




WTH!! I hope the bag is ok


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies thank you all for wishing me luck on my interview. After leaving the offices and hitting the highway 20 mins into traffic; I got a call from the Head of Talent and received great news. I got the offer!   

Now, what bag should I get..


----------



## shesnochill

Fun video on RM sharing how she got started and the history of the MA and Mattie


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Ladies thank you all for wishing me luck on my interview. After leaving the offices and hitting the highway 20 mins into traffic; I got a call from the Head of Talent and received great news. I got the offer!
> 
> Now, what bag should I get..



Congratulations!!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Fun video on RM sharing how she got started and the history of the MA and Mattie



Call me cray but I want that gold bag!!!  Holy moly...real gold hardware?  Did you spot the GE Mattie she was holding?  Also, I spotted a Getaway tote at the end of the RM segment!  All of those bags are so amazing!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Congratulations!!


Congrats!
Edit: Oops. Meant to quote @shesnochill


----------



## samfalstaff

I think I get my Nikki today! And the seller on posh shipped the dark brown MAB!


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> I think I get my Nikki today! And the seller on posh shipped the dark brown MAB!


No bag.   I'm a little surprised as UPS is pretty reliable. Oh, well. Hopefully it will come on Monday.


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> “Dark patina spots”.    BWAHAHA


wow, purse abuse


----------



## Jeepgurl76

USPS sucks right now so bad! I have bags shipping to me and bags I have shipped early in the week. They scanned in at USPS and left each destination but then daily it just says in transit!! ya like in transit where grrr


----------



## sdkitty

Carrieshaver said:


> USPS sucks right now so bad! I have bags shipping to me and bags I have shipped early in the week. They scanned in at USPS and left each destination but then daily it just says in transit!! ya like in transit where grrr


I read that they are slow because you-know-who took their OT away


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I read that they are slow because you know who took their OT away


Oh The new Postmaster? Well USPS been crying broke for years so I can see where they can’t afford to pay employees OT. So guess packages gonna have to wait.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Ladies thank you all for wishing me luck on my interview. After leaving the offices and hitting the highway 20 mins into traffic; I got a call from the Head of Talent and received great news. I got the offer!
> 
> Now, what bag should I get..


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Fun video on RM sharing how she got started and the history of the MA and Mattie



Oh I see my midnight /pewter mam!


----------



## Shelby33

Did i


samfalstaff said:


> Three bags and it still wasn't packaged well!





samfalstaff said:


> Three bags and it still wasn't packaged well!


Did you take pics of the bag? Or I missed them somehow... 
.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Did i
> 
> 
> Did you take pics of the bag? Or I missed them somehow...
> .


Oh, I was talking about @jennalovesbags 's crumbled up Nikki.


----------



## Lct08

Question guys.. what are some of the best alternative bag straps for Mini Macs?

I was thinking of purchasing alternative straps to replace the current chain straps to make them less heavy.  What are some of the alternative crossbody straps do you recommend that suits mini macs? (I currently have one in orange, and one in black croc embossed) 

I would appreciate some feedback and suggestions. thank youu


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I was talking about @jennalovesbags 's crumbled up Nikki.


Yes, in my thread!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Which shipping service y’all thing is more reliable at this point? FedEx or UPS  I’m not using USPS anymore this year!


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Ladies thank you all for wishing me luck on my interview. After leaving the offices and hitting the highway 20 mins into traffic; I got a call from the Head of Talent and received great news. I got the offer!
> 
> Now, what bag should I get..


yay....that's cause for celebration
what new bag do you want?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carrieshaver said:


> Which shipping service y’all thing is more reliable at this point? FedEx or UPS  I’m not using USPS anymore this year!


I'm going to use USPS as much as possible.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I'm going to use USPS as much as possible.


I've never had any issues with USPS (so far) and they're the most convenient.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I've never had any issues with USPS (so far) and they're the most convenient.


They have been great so far! With their current money issues and OT has been cut I’m feeling like packages could get really delayed! I have packages that have not been  updated in the Tracking system for over a week.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> They have been great so far! With their current money issues and OT has been cut I’m feeling like packages could get really delayed! I have packages that have not been  updated in the Tracking system for over a week.


I think Fedex is the most reliable. Back in the day, whenever I have had to sign for a package with Fedex, they always wait for my sig. But with UPS, sometimes when I'm not home they leave it on the doorstep. However, Fedex is more expensive. That said, both services now just leave the packages on the doorstep due to the virus.


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> I think Fedex is the most reliable. Back in the day, whenever I have had to sign for a package with Fedex, they always wait for my sig. But with UPS, sometimes when I'm not home they leave it on the doorstep. However, Fedex is more expensive. That said, both services now just leave the packages on the doorstep due to the virus.


Speaking of UPS, I'm expecting a bag (Nikki!) that should have been delivered Friday. UPS just came and went with nothing. So...I don't know.


----------



## Denverite

I cannot even describe how happy it makes me to see this forum active again.   RM bags are just the best and they're the ones that I keep going back to over an over again.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Denverite said:


> I cannot even describe how happy it makes me to see this forum active again.   RM bags are just the best and they're the ones that I keep going back to over an over again.



Agreed! When I first discovered RM I was in grad school with no money so bought and sold bags depending on my mood. And others left for other reasons, but there’s a small group rebuilding our collections now!


Speaking of, someone should buy that wine Getaway bag so I don’t. I wouldn’t use it bc it’s too heavy but it’s so pretty!


----------



## Denverite

Well, I have an oldie but goodie coming home! Just bought distressed sunshine MAM from eBay. I looked through my feedback, and I sold the bag to the seller who knows how many years ago!


----------



## Denverite

jennalovesbags said:


> Agreed! When I first discovered RM I was in grad school with no money so bought and sold bags depending on my mood. And others left for other reasons, but there’s a small group rebuilding our collections now!
> 
> 
> Speaking of, someone should buy that wine Getaway bag so I don’t. I wouldn’t use it bc it’s too heavy but it’s so pretty!



I did the same!! When I see old pictures of all the bags I had, it hurts my heart!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> I cannot even describe how happy it makes me to see this forum active again.   RM bags are just the best and they're the ones that I keep going back to over an over again.


ME TOO!!!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Agreed! When I first discovered RM I was in grad school with no money so bought and sold bags depending on my mood. And others left for other reasons, but there’s a small group rebuilding our collections now!
> 
> 
> Speaking of, someone should buy that wine Getaway bag so I don’t. I wouldn’t use it bc it’s too heavy but it’s so pretty!


I love that wine Getaway tote!  I just don't need a 'backup' lol!  Yeah, unfortunately, it is sooo heavy...it's covered with brass hardware! The weird thing though is if you carry it folded in half with the shoulder strap attached to the bottom d-ring, it does not feel heavy. The weight distribution on the wide flat shoulder strap makes all the difference.  However, carrying by the handles...forget it.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Which shipping service y’all thing is more reliable at this point? FedEx or UPS  I’m not using USPS anymore this year!


I've had no problems with usps, a few one day delays here and there but overall it's been great. Have you had bad luck with them?


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Well, I have an oldie but goodie coming home! Just bought distressed sunshine MAM from eBay. I looked through my feedback, and I sold the bag to the seller who knows how many years ago!


NO WAY!!!!! I cannot WAIT to see this!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I've had no problems with usps, a few one day delays here and there but overall it's been great. Have you had bad luck with them?


They have been great so far but I’m hearing lots of people complaining in some purse groups that packages are being delayed, lost and tracking is taking forever  to update. I have a few packages out there that are just sitting somewhere with no tracking updat. USPS is having a lot of financial issues at the moment and just recently cut overtime. So makes me wonder if the delays are going to get worse .


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> I love that wine Getaway tote!  I just don't need a 'backup' lol!  Yeah, unfortunately, it is sooo heavy...it's covered with brass hardware! The weird thing though is if you carry it folded in half with the shoulder strap attached to the bottom d-ring, it does not feel heavy. The weight distribution on the wide flat shoulder strap makes all the difference.  However, carrying by the handles...forget it.



I bought the Dear Tote when it first came out and LOVED it. Such good quality but way too heavy to actually use.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> They have been great so far but I’m hearing lots of people complaining in some purse groups that packages are being delayed, lost and tracking is taking forever  to update. I have a few packages out there that are just sitting somewhere with no tracking updat. USPS is having a lot of financial issues at the moment and just recently cut overtime. So makes me wonder if the delays are going to get worse .


Yeah they are definitely having a lot of $ issues. I hope your tracking updates soon!


----------



## sdkitty

Carrieshaver said:


> They have been great so far but I’m hearing lots of people complaining in some purse groups that packages are being delayed, lost and tracking is taking forever  to update. I have a few packages out there that are just sitting somewhere with no tracking updat. USPS is having a lot of financial issues at the moment and just recently cut overtime. So makes me wonder if the delays are going to get worse .


I got a package from Posh yesterday.  It was priority mail.  got in in two days.  the label said two day priority mail - guess the regular priority mail is 2-4 days.  I was happy.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I bought Leather Honey Cleaner and Conditioner + Leather CPR via Amazon. I love them!


Thanks, I bought the Leather Honey. Has anyone tried Cadillac Select Premium Leather lotion?


----------



## Haughty

I’m counting on you guys.  Does anyone know the color of this Dark brown Nikki?   Gold hardware and blue and cream striped Lining.  
Could this be chocolate?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> I’m counting on you guys.  Does anyone know the color of this Dark brown Nikki?   Gold hardware and blue and cream striped Lining.
> Could this be chocolate?
> 
> View attachment 4811067


Looks like chocolate to me. Not 100 percent.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Black Cat MAM came today. The outside is in really good shape. The inside needed to be scrubbed. The lining is blue and white stripe so that’s a bit disappointing. I was hoping for birdie lining. I’ll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I’m counting on you guys.  Does anyone know the color of this Dark brown Nikki?   Gold hardware and blue and cream striped Lining.
> Could this be chocolate?
> 
> View attachment 4811067


It looks like the chocolate that is on my MAB.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> My Black Cat MAM came today. The outside is in really good shape. The inside needed to be scrubbed. The lining is blue and white stripe so that’s a bit disappointing. I was hoping for birdie lining. I’ll post pics tomorrow.


I think the birdie lining came after that. How do you like the leather?


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> My Black Cat MAM came today. The outside is in really good shape. The inside needed to be scrubbed. The lining is blue and white stripe so that’s a bit disappointing. I was hoping for birdie lining. I’ll post pics tomorrow.


I had one of these before and it had the blue/white stripe lining so I assumed they all did.  It looked like a MAB on the pics but either way, it's a great looking bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I had one of these before and it had the blue/white stripe lining so I assumed they all did.  It looked like a MAB on the pics but either way, it's a great looking bag!!


I am pretty sure they all had blue /white. The bird lining was later, after that particular bag was made. They did use the birds with the black cat leather later on but not with pink piping.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I think the birdie lining came after that. How do you like the leather?


The leather is really nice and smooshy! Not like any of my other bags that’s for sure!! I love it!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I am pretty sure they all had blue /white. The bird lining was later, after that particular bag was made. They did use the birds with the black cat leather later on but not with pink piping.


Wait, but I have that bag with birdie lining and black cat leather.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Wait, but I have that bag with birdie lining and black cat leather.


I thought birdie lining came first before blue and white stripes.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wait, but I have that bag with birdie lining and black cat leather.


With the pink piping? Oh I could have sworn she only did that one season.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I thought birdie lining came first before blue and white stripes.


I think she was using b/w floral AND blue/white stripes during the same season, because people got the same bags and were hoping for the b/w floral and not the blue /white because the blue tended to bleed. After that, I though the birdies came, they are in all of the haze leathers and a lot of the darlings. And there was also the black or grey stripe lining, I can't remember if that was before birds or not. I'll have to read back some.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> With the pink piping? Oh I could have sworn she only did that one season.


Yes, pink lining. Let me see if I have a picture somewhere...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, pink lining. Let me see if I have a picture somewhere...


Oh that is interesting, I guess she made the bag for more than one season! Is it a MAM /MAB?


----------



## Shelby33

@Denverite ,my post got deleted but I just wanted to tell you the sunshine is beautiful! It still looks perfect! Congrats!


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, pink lining. Let me see if I have a picture somewhere...


Love this bag...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh that is interesting, I guess she made the bag for more than one season! Is it a MAM /MAB?


MAM


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Love this bag...
> View attachment 4812943
> View attachment 4812944


Oh OK yes that came after, that is the Zip MAM, which came after the Black Cat with the blue /white stripes and short finished tassels. I love the zippers on that!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh OK yes that came after, that is the Zip MAM, which came after the Black Cat with the blue /white stripes. I love the zippers on that!


Oh, you are right! Forgot about the zipper detail. Which I love too!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, you are right! Forgot about the zipper detail. Which I love too!


There is a purple haze zip mab on Poshmark now, I love it but looks like there are marks on the leather. I love zippers.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> There is a purple haze zip mab on Poshmark now, I love it but looks like there are marks on the leather. I love zippers.


Yes, I have my eye on that one too. But I think I have to stop and sell some that I just don't use. My husband is starting to notice all the bags.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, I have my eye on that one too. But I think I have to stop and sell some that I just don't use. My husband is starting to notice all the bags.


Yes I need to go thru mine as well....


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh OK yes that came after, that is the Zip MAM, which came after the Black Cat with the blue /white stripes and short finished tassels. I love the zippers on that!


Exactly!   The regular black cat always had blue and white stripes.   I had both MAM and MAB in this and that's how they were.  I would love to find a MAB in this.  The search is never ending!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Love this bag...
> View attachment 4812943
> View attachment 4812944


I like this style better with the zipper details and tassels! ❤️


----------



## piosavsfan

I really need to stop asking sellers questions.  I keep missing out on bags!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

piosavsfan said:


> I really need to stop asking sellers questions.  I keep missing out on bags!


Yes, if you see something you really like and want!! I’ve learned best to just buy it and take your chances. Sorry you missed out on a bag.


----------



## piosavsfan

Carrieshaver said:


> Yes, if you see something you really like and want!! I’ve learned best to just buy it and take your chances. Sorry you missed out on a bag.


I was trying to verify that the bag was a MAB and then poof it was gone. Missed out on two bags in two days.  Next time I'm just buying!


----------



## sdkitty

piosavsfan said:


> I was trying to verify that the bag was a MAB and then poof it was gone. Missed out on two bags in two days.  Next time I'm just buying!


I just bought one from a seller who wasn't answering questions.  but the price was very good so I was willing to take a chance.  In the past I've bought bags described as excellent which had glaring flaws.  you never know.  If the price wasn't low I probably wouldn't buy w/o getting the answers/pics I wanted.


----------



## sdkitty

someone posted a pic of this lovely RM wallet and it got me thinking....could you find one like this for sale?  I found one that looks very similar but it was sold.  So apparently they are out there.  But used wallets have for the most part been handled more than bags.  not sure I'd want one that had visible wear.  (plus I'm kinda married to my red Prada wallet)
Would you or have you bought preowned wallets?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> View attachment 4813359
> 
> someone posted a pic of this lovely RM wallet and it got me thinking....could you find one like this for sale?  I found one that looks very similar but it was sold.  So apparently they are out there.  But used wallets have for the most part been handled more than bags.  not sure I'd want one that had visible wear.  (plus I'm kinda married to my red Prada wallet)
> Would you or have you bought preowned wallets?


I can do preowned bags but I can’t do wallets though. That’s just me. Some good deals can be found. It’s just something I’d rather buy new.


----------



## sdkitty

Carrieshaver said:


> I can do preowned bags but I can’t do wallets though. That’s just me. Some good deals can be found. It’s just something I’d rather buy new.


I did sell a wallet years ago - a MK Astor.  It was in good shape.  I guess for me if it was a style I loved for the right price and didn't have much wear, I wouldn't rule it out


----------



## Shelby33

piosavsfan said:


> I really need to stop asking sellers questions.  I keep missing out on bags!


It's too bad we even have to ask though. Sellers need to provide more photos and better descriptions of their items.


----------



## Denverite

sdkitty said:


> View attachment 4813359
> 
> someone posted a pic of this lovely RM wallet and it got me thinking....could you find one like this for sale?  I found one that looks very similar but it was sold.  So apparently they are out there.  But used wallets have for the most part been handled more than bags.  not sure I'd want one that had visible wear.  (plus I'm kinda married to my red Prada wallet)
> Would you or have you bought preowned wallets?



I've bought preowned wallets before from Fashionphile and have been super pleased. They were both in excellent condition though! I searched RM wallets recently looking for the Paper/Plastic ones and there are several out there! I have a few of them saved and debating on whether or not to actually get one. To me they have to be very gently used though or NWT. With some of the prices being so good I can overlook some things, but am definitely more picky about wallets.


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> @Denverite ,my post got deleted but I just wanted to tell you the sunshine is beautiful! It still looks perfect! Congrats!



Thank you! I used it yesterday and loved it. I had several posts deleted from that thread too...didn't realize it was a pics only, whoops!


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> I've bought preowned wallets before from Fashionphile and have been super pleased. They were both in excellent condition though! I searched RM wallets recently looking for the Paper/Plastic ones and there are several out there! I have a few of them saved and debating on whether or not to actually get one. To me they have to be very gently used though or NWT. With some of the prices being so good I can overlook some things, but am definitely more picky about wallets.


I think if I were looking for a particular one that's no longer made I'd consider preowned but lightly used.....of course hard to tell condition sometimes from what sellers post


----------



## laurenrr

Just looking at my old bonanza booth- why did i Sell
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> There is a purple haze zip mab on Poshmark now, I love it but looks like there are marks on the leather. I love zippers.


I just found this black haze zip Mam i used to have on my old bonanza booth


----------



## jennalovesbags

No good will come from looking at what you sold. I went down that rabbit hole hard.


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> No good will come from looking at what you sold. I went down that rabbit hole hard.


It is awful


----------



## Shelby33

Well there are still nice OS bags out there, seems like there will be a ton for sale all at once and then there will be a dry spell. 
I still feel terrible about the night blue mam with resort hardware I had. I left a small bag of catnip in it and one of the cats DESTROYED that bag. I still miss it but maybe one will pop up somewhere someday.


----------



## samfalstaff

Rebecca Minkoff Mab Mini Satchel
					

Shop shelbitiger702's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. •Although named "mini" it is more a Med. size bag - 13"W x 8"H x 7"D.  •Interior capacity: medium.  •7" strap drop; 20" crossbody / shoulder strap drop  •Black leather with black...




					poshmark.com
				



Someone finally got it!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mab Mini Satchel
> 
> 
> Shop shelbitiger702's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. •Although named "mini" it is more a Med. size bag - 13"W x 8"H x 7"D.  •Interior capacity: medium.  •7" strap drop; 20" crossbody / shoulder strap drop  •Black leather with black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone finally got it!


Finally!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Finally!!!


I thought the same thing! I've been so close to buying it for the past two weeks!


----------



## jennalovesbags

My new cabinet finally arrived today. So much more space for new bags! Or rather, there will be space once I put it together. Wish me luck. I'll post of a photo when it's done.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> My new cabinet finally arrived today. So much more space for new bags! Or rather, there will be space once I put it together. Wish me luck. I'll post of a photo when it's done.


Good luck @jennalovesbags !  Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> My new cabinet finally arrived today. So much more space for new bags! Or rather, there will be space once I put it together. Wish me luck. I'll post of a photo when it's done.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I got as far as step 1.1 and realized it was missing some small parts. I would have preferred to buy something assembled but couldn’t find one I liked as much as a cheap-ish one from target. Weird!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> I got as far as step 1.1 and realized it was missing some small parts. I would have preferred to buy something assembled but couldn’t find one I liked as much as a cheap-ish one from target. Weird!


I got inspired by your efforts and went online to see if I could get some cabinet/bookcases delivered from Ikea. No go - Ikea is not delivering in my area. So my bags will have to remain on the ground.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> I got inspired by your efforts and went online to see if I could get some cabinet/bookcases delivered from Ikea. No go - Ikea is not delivering in my area. So my bags will have to remain on the ground.



I’ve only stepped foot into ikea once and was SO overwhelmed I had to leave.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> I’ve only stepped foot into ikea once and was SO overwhelmed I had to leave.


I know.  I like some of the things they have but it's such a maze.  I often have trouble finding my way out.  and forget going on the weekends when it's crowded.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I’ve only stepped foot into ikea once and was SO overwhelmed I had to leave.


That would be me!!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I got as far as step 1.1 and realized it was missing some small parts. I would have preferred to buy something assembled but couldn’t find one I liked as much as a cheap-ish one from target. Weird!


Oh that's a pain in the a**!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> That would be me!!


I love Ikea! My house is probably 75% Ikea, 20% stuff found on the side of the road, and 5% fancy stuff. We have a very eclectic household.


----------



## anthrosphere

samfalstaff said:


> I love Ikea! My house is probably 75% Ikea, 20% stuff found on the side of the road, and 5% fancy stuff. We have a very eclectic household.



I love IKEA, too! I used to go there just to drool over their bedroom displays. The maze-like design of the showrooms doesn't bother me. But if I were to complain about one thing about IKEA, it would be their food.

A lot of people raved about their meatballs, but I thought they were disgusting. Like something I would eat at a high school cafeteria. Their drinks were awful, too. The soda tasted like a watered down Coca-Cola. Costco's food court tastes better, I think.


----------



## samfalstaff

anthrosphere said:


> I love IKEA, too! I used to go there just to drool over their bedroom displays. The maze-like design of the showrooms doesn't bother me. But if I were to complain about one thing about IKEA, it would be their food.
> 
> A lot of people raved about their meatballs, but I thought they were disgusting. Like something I would eat at a high school cafeteria. Their drinks were awful, too. The soda tasted like a watered down Coca-Cola. Costco's food court tastes better, I think.


We almost never ate at the Ikea cafe. It was always so crowded, food was pricy, and it was infested with kids. (Although, now that I have small children, I'm more tolerant of them.) We'd always just go to the hot dogs and frozen yoghurt eatery near the checkout line. Cheaper and tastier. Man, I miss Ikea.


----------



## sdkitty

anthrosphere said:


> I love IKEA, too! I used to go there just to drool over their bedroom displays. The maze-like design of the showrooms doesn't bother me. But if I were to complain about one thing about IKEA, it would be their food.
> 
> A lot of people raved about their meatballs, but I thought they were disgusting. Like something I would eat at a high school cafeteria. Their drinks were awful, too. The soda tasted like a watered down Coca-Cola. Costco's food court tastes better, I think.


I've only eaten there once when they gave me a birthday lunch.  I liked it.  Don't recall what it was - maybe the meatballs.  came with dessert.


----------



## shesnochill

Hi ladies! Was out of town for a week but now I’m back - with life moving a million miles per hr with finding a new apt and getting started at my new gig. Hope you all have been doing great! 

PS — I love IKEA’s cornbread. I have yet to find another one that tastes better. I miss IKEA cornbread lol


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Hi ladies! Was out of town for a week but now I’m back - with life moving a million miles per hr with finding a new apt and getting started at my new gig. Hope you all have been doing great!
> 
> PS — I love IKEA’s cornbread. I have yet to find another one that tastes better. I miss IKEA cornbread lol


exciting times for you
what city if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## shesnochill

sdkitty said:


> exciting times for you
> what city if you don't mind my asking?



I’m in LA!


----------



## shesnochill

I have 2 packages waiting for me, excited to go home tonight.

PS Saw a gal on my flight with an LV Boetie GM. I’m tempted.


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> I’m in LA!


up the road from me
hope you'll be happy with your new job and new home


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> I have 2 packages waiting for me, excited to go home tonight.
> 
> PS Saw a gal on my flight with an LV Boetie GM. I’m tempted.



I miss looking for these types of things on flights. In fact, I miss everything about flying.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

anthrosphere said:


> I love IKEA, too! I used to go there just to drool over their bedroom displays. The maze-like design of the showrooms doesn't bother me. But if I were to complain about one thing about IKEA, it would be their food.
> 
> A lot of people raved about their meatballs, but I thought they were disgusting. Like something I would eat at a high school cafeteria. Their drinks were awful, too. The soda tasted like a watered down Coca-Cola. Costco's food court tastes better, I think.


I like IKEA mainly since it’s not expensive! My dogs and bird don’t appreciate nice things lol I love looking at the bedding and getting stuff to keep organized better! One day my purses will be organized and sitting pretty ha ha... one day!!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> I like IKEA mainly since it’s not expensive! My dogs and bird don’t appreciate nice things lol I love looking at the bedding and getting stuff to keep organized better! One day my purses will be organized and sitting pretty ha ha... one day!!



Love IKEA's simplicity and (some) price points - you ought to be careful with IKEA because sometimes their prices aren't the lowest IMO. And their material/quality is def not the best out there unfortunately. :C

I'm getting nervous about my new apt and where I'll be keeping my bags lol!


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Love IKEA's simplicity and (some) price points - you ought to be careful with IKEA because sometimes their prices aren't the lowest IMO. And their material/quality is def not the best out there unfortunately. :C
> 
> I'm getting nervous about my new apt and where I'll be keeping my bags lol!


it's somewhat inconsistent
we got a dresser and vanity there (Hemnes) and they're nice.  dishtowels were cheap and not good quality - stains don't come out in the wash.  bath towels - got several and one out of eight frayed around the edge.
Got some rugs that were fine - have since replaced because we wanted something better

I have to be in the mood to takle that place and I shop carefully because returning something is very time consuming


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies, I have a new item on my wishlist lol a fuchsia/gold crackle MAB  Been realizing as I'm getting older I'm wearing mostly black nowadays, I'd love that MAB to go with my all black attire lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Ladies, I have a new item on my wishlist lol a fuchsia/gold crackle MAB  Been realizing as I'm getting older I'm wearing mostly black nowadays, I'd love that MAB to go with my all black attire lol


Love that. I only wear black so good accessories are a must!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> it's somewhat inconsistent
> we got a dresser and vanity there (Hemnes) and they're nice.  dishtowels were cheap and not good quality - stains don't come out in the wash.  bath towels - got several and one out of eight frayed around the edge.
> Got some rugs that were fine - have since replaced because we wanted something better
> 
> I have to be in the mood to takle that place and I shop carefully because returning something is very time consuming


LOVE Hemnes and the Billy bookcases!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Ladies, I have a new item on my wishlist lol a fuchsia/gold crackle MAB  Been realizing as I'm getting older I'm wearing mostly black nowadays, I'd love that MAB to go with my all black attire lol


Does such a bag exist?


----------



## anthrosphere

samfalstaff said:


> Does such a bag exist?


It does! But it is rare to come by. I took screenshots below from a Google search, since the pictures don't exist anymore I can't link the actual pictures.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Does such a bag exist?


Yes.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Does such a bag exist?


There was one on posh a few weeks ago. Might still be there.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Does such a bag exist?



Yes! @Denverite do you have photos of the one you had?


----------



## shesnochill

anthrosphere said:


> It does! But it is rare to come by. I took screenshots below from a Google search, since the pictures don't exist anymore I can't link the actual pictures.
> 
> View attachment 4816375



Someone please buy the one off Poshmark so I don’t lol


----------



## shesnochill

Just got home and I have 2 RMs plus other items I ordered before my trip. Way more fun to have packages waiting for you than the other way around.


----------



## Denverite

shesnochill said:


> Yes! @Denverite do you have photos of the one you had?



Yes! I still have some photos in the good old photo bucket account lol! I would re-buy this in a MAM in a heartbeat! My bedspread almost matched the floral lining exactly


----------



## Denverite

There was a blue one too with gold crackle bottom! I think it was Ocean?


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Yes! I still have some photos in the good old photo bucket account lol! I would re-buy this in a MAM in a heartbeat! My bedspread almost matched the floral lining exactly
> 
> View attachment 4816488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816491





Carrieshaver said:


> There was one on posh a few weeks ago. Might still be there.





shesnochill said:


> Yes! @Denverite do you have photos of the one you had?



Huh! Pink and very sparkly!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> There was a blue one too with gold crackle bottom! I think it was Ocean?


Ooh! That sounds pretty!


----------



## shesnochill

Denverite said:


> There was a blue one too with gold crackle bottom! I think it was Ocean?



Yup!


----------



## shesnochill

Denverite said:


> Yes! I still have some photos in the good old photo bucket account lol! I would re-buy this in a MAM in a heartbeat! My bedspread almost matched the floral lining exactly
> 
> View attachment 4816488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816491



Haha super cute bedding!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Yes! I still have some photos in the good old photo bucket account lol! I would re-buy this in a MAM in a heartbeat! My bedspread almost matched the floral lining exactly
> 
> View attachment 4816488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816491


Wow I can't believe how much the lining matches you bedding!!!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Someone please buy the one off Poshmark so I don’t lol


Haha, I would have bought it already if it didn't have siggy hardware.   You need to buy it!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Haha, I would have bought it already if it didn't have siggy hardware.   You need to buy it!!



Enabler!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I love Ikea! My house is probably 75% Ikea, 20% stuff found on the side of the road, and 5% fancy stuff. We have a very eclectic household.


Lol I have so much found on the side of the road!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Lol I have so much found on the side of the road!!



LOL!

Okay this convo made my day. I’m notorious for seeing things on the sidewalk and bringing them home.. my friends and family always joke about me regarding that..


----------



## shesnochill

I came across an old thread where I posted a lot of my bags in action during the heavily active acquisition times..

Sage MAM
Navy Luxe MAC
Jade Nikki

All of which I no longer own/sold. I don’t miss any of them though. Once loved.


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> I came across an old thread where I posted a lot of my bags in action during the heavily active acquisition times..
> 
> Sage MAM
> Navy Luxe MAC
> Jade Nikki
> 
> All of which I no longer own/sold. I don’t miss any of them though. Once loved.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817516
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817517
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817518


oh man, that Nikki is a good one


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I came across an old thread where I posted a lot of my bags in action during the heavily active acquisition times..
> 
> Sage MAM
> Navy Luxe MAC
> Jade Nikki
> 
> All of which I no longer own/sold. I don’t miss any of them though. Once loved.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817516
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817517
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817518


Love the sage MAM!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Would love to find a sage MAM or Jade Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> oh man, that Nikki is a good one


I AGREE! What a beautiful color!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I came across an old thread where I posted a lot of my bags in action during the heavily active acquisition times..
> 
> Sage MAM
> Navy Luxe MAC
> Jade Nikki
> 
> All of which I no longer own/sold. I don’t miss any of them though. Once loved.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817516
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817517
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817518


I want all of these bags.


----------



## Denverite

Do any of you use RM pouches in your bags? And if so, what do you put in them? I have two that never get used and yet I could kick myself for not buying the "Gas Money" one on Posh a month or so ago.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Denverite said:


> Do any of you use RM pouches in your bags? And if so, what do you put in them? I have two that never get used and yet I could kick myself for not buying the "Gas Money" one on Posh a month or so ago.


I have a bunch but they are too small for me. THere are a few larger ones though that I've worn out and are now gross. In the larger ones I'd put lip gloss, bandaids, etc., basically anything I need while traveling. I will sometimes use the smaller one to carry currency that I'm not currently using while traveling (ex. UK to Italy to US).


----------



## shesnochill

Denverite said:


> Do any of you use RM pouches in your bags? And if so, what do you put in them? I have two that never get used and yet I could kick myself for not buying the "Gas Money" one on Posh a month or so ago.



I have three Rebecca Minkoff pouches all in different sizes that I used to use but I stopped using them because I realized they were quite heavy.

I used to put my headphones in the smaller one. Before AirPods were a thing.

For the larger one I would put a cuticle cutter type scissor in it, very important because I hate having hang nails, essential oils, hair ties, and mosquito bite ointment.


----------



## laurenrr

Do any of you super sleuths know offhand which grey mab/mam came with the navy with rainbow pinstripe lining and brass hardware? Like what that particular grey leather was called? Have looked thru various threads but cant find anything


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Do any of you super sleuths know offhand which grey mab/mam came with the navy with rainbow pinstripe lining and brass hardware? Like what that particular grey leather was called? Have looked thru various threads but cant find anything


I bet @Shelby33 will know!!!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> I bet @Shelby33 will know!!!


Thats what i was hoping


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Do any of you super sleuths know offhand which grey mab/mam came with the navy with rainbow pinstripe lining and brass hardware? Like what that particular grey leather was called? Have looked thru various threads but cant find anything


I think it would either be light grey or dark grey. Dark grey did come with both brass and silver, I'm not sure about light grey. 
This thread may be helpful, especially the last page




__





						RM Old School Colors/Styles/ Features Reference Info
					

No idea why these links suddenly stop working, but here is an updated post with the lining pic that works.  Linings: Candy Cane, Fleur De Lis, Original Paisley (dark brown with orange circles), Paisley (black and white), Red/White Checkerboard, Blue/White Checkerboard, Black & White Floral (this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Haughty

Look at this pile of smooshiness!  Beautiful OS Nikki with silver hardware! Thanks, Denverite


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Look at this pile of smooshiness!  Beautiful OS Nikki with silver hardware! Thanks, Denverite
> 
> View attachment 4819195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819196


Beautiful bag! And what a great setting!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Look at this pile of smooshiness!  Beautiful OS Nikki with silver hardware! Thanks, Denverite
> 
> View attachment 4819195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819196


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

I love when sellers call the MAB an overnight bag, I don't think of it that way at all!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love when sellers call the MAB an overnight bag, I don't think of it that way at all!


I don't either although I'm sure it could be!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> I don't either although I'm sure it could be!



Wasn’t that sort of how it came about though?


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Wasn’t that sort of how it came about though?


Yes but when I think of an overnight bag, I just don't think of a MA. I don't think it's big enough. It was meant to carry a "few" extra things for an unexpected (or expected?) overnight date. But an overnight bag, I would have a full change of clothes, etc. That's just me though.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes but when I think of an overnight bag, I just don't think of a MA. I don't think it's big enough. It was meant to carry a "few" extra things for an unexpected (or expected?) overnight date. But an overnight bag, I would have a full change of clothes, etc. That's just me though.


Besides, who packs a change of clothes in their bag for an unexpected overnight date? (Hmmm, maybe I'm too old to understand what young people do.)


----------



## Denverite

I have a bag coming that I'm not quite sure what the color is, so I've been researching metallics, bronze, dark bronze, pale bronze on the forum and have found some pretty fun pictures from 10 years ago! Look at this Nikki! @Antonia And I love the display pictures from stores.  Also, does anyone happen to know what that hot pink is?!?! That picture is in the Fall 2009 preview thread, but is a Spring 2010 collection I believe. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fall-2009-preview.440813/page-51


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> I have a bag coming that I'm not quite sure what the color is, so I've been researching metallics, bronze, dark bronze, pale bronze on the forum and have found some pretty fun pictures from 10 years ago! Look at this Nikki! @Antonia And I love the display pictures from stores.  Also, does anyone happen to know what that hot pink is?!?! That picture is in the Fall 2009 preview thread, but is a Spring 2010 collection I believe. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fall-2009-preview.440813/page-51
> 
> View attachment 4819715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819717


That Nikki looks like the whole back is gold crackle....like the bottom of @Shelby33 's bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I have a bag coming that I'm not quite sure what the color is, so I've been researching metallics, bronze, dark bronze, pale bronze on the forum and have found some pretty fun pictures from 10 years ago! Look at this Nikki! @Antonia And I love the display pictures from stores.  Also, does anyone happen to know what that hot pink is?!?! That picture is in the Fall 2009 preview thread, but is a Spring 2010 collection I believe. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fall-2009-preview.440813/page-51
> 
> View attachment 4819715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819717


It might be magenta? I think the color is a bit off on the bags back there. The only other pink I know of was rose, and it was a very subdued color. There was also ruby, a pinkish red, but that was only sold by Luna Boston. I don't know if Nikki came in ruby but did come in magenta.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> That Nikki looks like the whole back is gold crackle....like the bottom of @Shelby33 's bag!!


It does!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Bag I bought from mercari shows as delivered but the package is no where to be found. This is a constant issue with stolen/opened packages in my building. They are now supposed to be routed to the office but office had already closed. Ugh

I live in one of most expensive buildings in my tiny city. I don’t understand.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Bag I bought from mercari shows as delivered but the package is no where to be found. This is a constant issue with stolen/opened packages in my building. They are now supposed to be routed to the office but office had already closed. Ugh
> 
> I live in one of most expensive buildings in my tiny city. I don’t understand.


Ugh. Sorry to hear that. Doesn't mercari use UPS too which is a pretty pricey delivery service (compared to USPS)?


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Ugh. Sorry to hear that. Doesn't mercari use UPS too which is a pretty pricey delivery service (compared to USPS)?



Yes


----------



## Shelby33

I really don't hate the blue/white striped lining, but I hate it in this front pocket. So I fixed it. 


Much better. Wish I could do the whole bag.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I really don't hate the blue/white striped lining, but I hate it in this front pocket. So I fixed it.
> View attachment 4820746
> 
> Much better. Wish I could do the whole bag.


Whoa!!!! Shelby, you're so unbelievably talented! I like it so much better!!!  The whole bag should have that lining!! WOW!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I really don't hate the blue/white striped lining, but I hate it in this front pocket. So I fixed it.
> View attachment 4820746
> 
> Much better. Wish I could do the whole bag.


That leather looks divine! What a great hack! Did you have to cut up another bag though?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That leather looks divine! What a great hack! Did you have to cut up another bag though?


No, my cat did that for me. Trashed my Night Blue MAB with resort HW that I'll probably never find again.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Whoa!!!! Shelby, you're so unbelievably talented! I like it so much better!!!  The whole bag should have that lining!! WOW!!


All the bags, ALL of them look best with b/w fld, paisley or floral IMO. As much as I love the CC lining - that looks great with everything too!


----------



## samfalstaff

What's the most polite way to remind a seller to send/post more pictures when they said they would do it several days ago? I know people are busy and/or distracted by more serious matters, but sometimes it seems they don't want to make a sale.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What's the most polite way to remind a seller to send/post more pictures when they said they would do it several days ago? I know people are busy and/or distracted by more serious matters, but sometimes it seems they don't want to make a sale.


Isn't that the most annoying thing??  I can't tell you how many times this happened to me....I ask a question, I get no answer!  It only happens on POSH!!!  Does Posh forget to notify the seller about messages?  I never have issues on eBay!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> What's the most polite way to remind a seller to send/post more pictures when they said they would do it several days ago? I know people are busy and/or distracted by more serious matters, but sometimes it seems they don't want to make a sale.


I just say hey I’m still interested in the bag! Lol I try not to be rude but I feel like sellers are rude to buyers when they ignore messages. At least give some type of response. I get people are busy. Just say something.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Isn't that the most annoying thing??  I can't tell you how many times this happened to me....I ask a question, I get no answer!  It only happens on POSH!!!  Does Posh forget to notify the seller about messages?  I never have issues on eBay!!


No, they don’t forget lol Some Sellers just lazy it seems and don’t want to put the work in. If they had better listings wouldn’t have to ask so many questions!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> No, they don’t forget lol Some Sellers just lazy it seems and don’t want to put the work in. If they had better listings wouldn’t have to ask so many questions!


So true!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What's the most polite way to remind a seller to send/post more pictures when they said they would do it several days ago? I know people are busy and/or distracted by more serious matters, but sometimes it seems they don't want to make a sale.


I usually make another comment like "sorry to bother you but did you get a chance to take more pictures" etc, also I check to see when they were last active. So if I see them active again with no pics I sometimes still will get it-depends on how bad I want it. If it's something I can go either way on, I don't bother with them again.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Isn't that the most annoying thing??  I can't tell you how many times this happened to me....I ask a question, I get no answer!  It only happens on POSH!!!  Does Posh forget to notify the seller about messages?  I never have issues on eBay!!


I don't get emails when someone on posh asks about my items. Instead I get a notification on my phone. Posh sends me so much sh*t though that I would love to turn off notifications. Maybe some sellers have done that.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> No, they don’t forget lol Some Sellers just lazy it seems and don’t want to put the work in. If they had better listings wouldn’t have to ask so many questions!


Exactly!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I usually make another comment like "sorry to bother you but did you get a chance to take more pictures" etc, also I check to see when they were last active. So if I see them active again with no pics I sometimes still will get it-depends on how bad I want it. If it's something I can go either way on, I don't bother with them again.


I'll try that.


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> I'll try that.


i Have run into a couple who have abandoned their closet


----------



## Haughty

if anyone knows the name of this color, please let me know.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4821494
View attachment 4821495


View attachment 4821496


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> i Have run into a couple who have abandoned their closet


What I don't get is when the seller messages back (which is good, I guess) that the item is unavailable or sold. Then why list it as for sale? There's a perfectly good "not available" button for each item that the seller can use...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I don't get emails when someone on posh asks about my items. Instead I get a notification on my phone. Posh sends me so much sh*t though that I would love to turn off notifications. Maybe some sellers have done that.


If I get one more notification that tells me new crossbody bags are available I will scream. I don't even like crossbody bags!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> if anyone knows the name of this color, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821494
> View attachment 4821495
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821496


Sorry can't see attachments?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> If I get one more notification that tells me new crossbody bags are available I will scream. I don't even like crossbody bags!


It's mostly posh party notifications and these weird Hallmark card messages like "Just remember, you can't please everyone" and "radiate positivity." I really should find a way to shut them off.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Sorry can't see attachments?


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> View attachment 4821660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821662


Oh OK. Yes I did see this, it's beautiful. It might be the original emerald that came out before the lighter emerald, but I think that had an even older lining. It could also be forest. My laptop is packed but if you have one, and Google "rmcrushes photobucket purseforum", you can find the link in the thread that comes up. She has almost everything there. I think she has about 187 different Nikkis pictured. You used to be able to get it on your phone but I don't think you can anymore.


----------



## Shelby33

@shesnochill, how did you like the Leather Honey? I've haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> If I get one more notification that tells me new crossbody bags are available I will scream. I don't even like crossbody bags!


Lol, too funny!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

I'm surprised nobody has snapped this up. It's adorable!








						Rebecca Minkoff MAM Satchel, Green
					

Shop bmamba's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. In like new condition, except for minor scratches at the base of the bag (see photo). Clean interior. Beautiful green color with gold hardware. Does NOT come with strap or dust bag.  14"...




					poshmark.com


----------



## Denverite

I had a Posh purchase cancelled today because the seller no longer has the item. I freaking HATE that!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> I had a Posh purchase cancelled today because the seller no longer has the item. I freaking HATE that!!!!


Yep, I hate that! Too lazy to take the listing down!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I'm surprised nobody has snapped this up. It's adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAM Satchel, Green
> 
> 
> Shop bmamba's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. In like new condition, except for minor scratches at the base of the bag (see photo). Clean interior. Beautiful green color with gold hardware. Does NOT come with strap or dust bag.  14"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


This  same bag is on PM for 55 I think- I'll post a link as soon as my phone stops being a b****.


----------



## Shelby33

https://posh.mk/ellVSBKe38
		

Steady, navy and Iris maybe? 90.00 nwt


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/ellVSBKe38
> 
> 
> Steady, navy and Iris maybe? 90.00 nwt


That's the nicest Steady I've seen!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> That's the nicest Steady I've seen!


Me too, I feel like I always see the same really light colored one and they all have dirty handles! Also I put this in the wrong thread!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I had a Posh purchase cancelled today because the seller no longer has the item. I freaking HATE that!!!!


That's happened to me before, how does that even happen??? Beyond irritating..


----------



## jennalovesbags

My missing package was found! But the inside of the bag is absolutely FILTHY. Any recs for cleaning it?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> My missing package was found! But the inside of the bag is absolutely FILTHY. Any recs for cleaning it?
> 
> View attachment 4822125


I use dawn soap and a scrub brush. Then let it air dry in the sun.


----------



## jennalovesbags

How did the the seller think this constituted as CLEAN? My white pillow is behind it for reference.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> How did the the seller think this constituted as CLEAN? My white pillow is behind it for reference.


People have different standards of clean I suppose....that is not clean!  I'm sure Carrie's suggestion will work beautifully!!  Please show us your bag once it's ready for it's reveal!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> My missing package was found! But the inside of the bag is absolutely FILTHY. Any recs for cleaning it?
> 
> View attachment 4822125


Bags like this gross me out!! I’ll clean them but still. I just don’t understand how women treat their bags like this.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Bags like this gross me out!! I’ll clean them but still. I just don’t understand how women treat their bags like this.


Me either!!!  I wouldn't even treat my cheapest bag from Zara this way!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carrieshaver said:


> Bags like this gross me out!! I’ll clean them but still. I just don’t understand how women treat their bags like this.



I legit grimaced when I touched it. It’s so gross. But it’s a harewood beloved so I’m going to try!


----------



## Haughty

Was someone looking for magenta?   Not sure if this is fuscia or magenta.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> I legit grimaced when I touched it. It’s so gross. But it’s a harewood beloved so I’m going to try!


One thing about these bags is you can pull the lining out


Haughty said:


> Was someone looking for magenta?   Not sure if this is fuscia or magenta.
> 
> View attachment 4822259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822261


OMG love this!! It’s got birdie lining!! Think it’s fuscia.


----------



## anthrosphere

Haughty said:


> Was someone looking for magenta?   Not sure if this is fuscia or magenta.


That fuschia is beautiful and i love the studs! Gorgeous.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sold! Hopefully one of us got it so we can see more pictures!








						Rebecca Minkoff camel leather Nikki Hobo bag
					

Shop bkschife1's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Used and worn in perfectly - patina on the leather, signs of wear on the bottom. Small tear in strap as shown. Price reflects condition - beautiful bag but not new!




					poshmark.com


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> One thing about these bags is you can pull the lining out
> 
> OMG love this!! It’s got birdie lining!! Think it’s fuscia.


@Carrieshaver Do you mean tear it out and replace with something else or take it out for cleaning? I have a MAM with some unknown disgusting crud on the interior that I should probably clean out. (Even more disgusting because it's someone else's mess and I have no idea what it is.)


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> Sold! Hopefully one of us got it so we can see more pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff camel leather Nikki Hobo bag
> 
> 
> Shop bkschife1's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Used and worn in perfectly - patina on the leather, signs of wear on the bottom. Small tear in strap as shown. Price reflects condition - beautiful bag but not new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


<raising hand>


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> <raising hand>


Oh, good! I suspected someone would snap it up once she sent out the offer.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> @Carrieshaver Do you mean tear it out and replace with something else or take it out for cleaning? I have a MAM with some unknown disgusting crud on the interior that I should probably clean out. (Even more disgusting because it's someone else's mess and I have no idea what it is.)


The lining is easy to pull out of most older RM bags and scrub them for cleaning. They are also easy to have replaced as well since they are stitched in at the top the bag.


----------



## Denverite

Haughty said:


> Was someone looking for magenta?   Not sure if this is fuscia or magenta.
> 
> View attachment 4822259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822261



Oh my I love love love this!! I wonder if this came in a MAB/MAM!


----------



## Denverite

Coral MAM arrived today! This was the one for $24 on Mercari and it's in AMAZING condition. When I opened it, I was stunned.    I love how the leather has a pearlized sheen on it. Such a great one! Thank you @samfalstaff for posting this in the deals thread!


----------



## Haughty

Denverite said:


> Oh my I love love love this!! I wonder if this came in a MAB/MAM!


Found it on eBay about one year ago.   Have never seen another one for sale in this color.  Don’t think it was ever used.


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Coral MAM arrived today! This was the one for $24 on Mercari and it's in AMAZING condition. When I opened it, I was stunned.    I love how the leather has a pearlized sheen on it. Such a great one! Thank you @samfalstaff for posting this in the deals thread!
> 
> View attachment 4822341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822343


Oh, I'm so glad you got this and love it! The color is even better in your photos!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Coral MAM arrived today! This was the one for $24 on Mercari and it's in AMAZING condition. When I opened it, I was stunned.    I love how the leather has a pearlized sheen on it. Such a great one! Thank you @samfalstaff for posting this in the deals thread!
> 
> View attachment 4822341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822343


Congrats on your coral beauty!! What a buy!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

This poor Beloved. I’ve conditioned the leather twice and that’s looking better. I’ve gone through the lining a couple of times and just ordered a bunch of things to try. If nothing else I feel better that least someone else’s germs are mostly gone. Now to work on the color of the lining.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> @shesnochill, how did you like the Leather Honey? I've haven't tried that one yet.




I like it. It gives the bags a new shine and really helps “restore”. I use CPR to clean and LH to restore and shine 

BUT KEEP IN MIND IT DARKENS


----------



## shesnochill

Sorry all — started my new job this week. MIA from TPF. Hope you all are well and happy shoppin’ hehe xoxo


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Sorry all — started my new job this week. MIA from TPF. Hope you all are well and happy shoppin’ hehe xoxo


Hi!  How's the new job going so far?  We're all keeping the RM Shopping thread going-LOL!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Sorry all — started my new job this week. MIA from TPF. Hope you all are well and happy shoppin’ hehe xoxo


Sending you good vibes for your new job!


----------



## shesnochill

Been toting my RBBBW MAB to work.

Cheers to my first two days!


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> My missing package was found! But the inside of the bag is absolutely FILTHY. Any recs for cleaning it?
> 
> View attachment 4822125



Nikkis are easier than MAs. Flip inside out and scrub with soap. Line dry. Steam after.


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Been toting my RBBBW MAB to work.
> 
> Cheers to my first two days!
> 
> View attachment 4822513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822515


You had me at Nutella!


----------



## Antonia

Would you say this has the same leather as Black Cat?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I like it. It gives the bags a new shine and really helps “restore”. I use CPR to clean and LH to restore and shine
> 
> BUT KEEP IN MIND IT DARKENS


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Would you say this has the same leather as Black Cat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822728
> View attachment 4822729


Here are pictures of the front and back of mine, you can see the back of the bag is pebbled and the front is smooth. I know they did make a bag in black cat without the pink piping.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here are pictures of the front and back of mine, you can see the back of the bag is pebbled and the front is smooth. I know they did make a bag in black cat without the pink piping.
> View attachment 4822804
> View attachment 4822805


The back looks very similar to my leather!  It's a very sturdy leather...I love it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> The back looks very similar to my leather!  It's a very sturdy leather...I love it!


Is this new? Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Is this new? Gorgeous bag!!!


No, this is my middle school MAB (pretending to be old school) I got off eBay back in March...the one I keep thinking of selling but every time I use it I change my mind.  I really love this bag...it is made so well...and it's a MAB, my fave!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Would you say this has the same leather as Black Cat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822728
> View attachment 4822729


I'm not much help with your question, but this is gorgeous!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Mercari is giving me credits for my purchase, which isn't super helpful as I try to curb my spending. But they expire in a month so, if you have things I would like, post them them there for me to buy


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No, this is my middle school MAB (pretending to be old school) I got off eBay back in March...the one I keep thinking of selling but every time I use it I change my mind.  I really love this bag...it is made so well...and it's a MAB, my fave!


I love my middle schools!!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Here are pictures of the front and back of mine, you can see the back of the bag is pebbled and the front is smooth. I know they did make a bag in black cat without the pink piping.
> View attachment 4822804
> View attachment 4822805


Here’s a Nikki in black cat


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Here’s a Nikki in black cat
> 
> View attachment 4823182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823183


That is one cool looking bag! I had no idea it came in a Nikki!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Here’s a Nikki in black cat
> 
> View attachment 4823182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823183


I need to find one!!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Here’s a Nikki in black cat
> 
> View attachment 4823182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823183


Wow, I don't think I've ever seen one of those before!  Nice!!


----------



## Haughty

Carrieshaver said:


> I need to find one!!



thank you, everyone.   Will keep my eyes open for one.   They don’t come up for sale very often


----------



## Denverite

Haughty said:


> Here’s a Nikki in black cat
> 
> View attachment 4823182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823183



OMG, this is stunning!!!! What lining does this have? Now we definitely need those collection pics


----------



## Haughty

Denverite said:


> OMG, this is stunning!!!! What lining does this have? Now we definitely need those collection pics


Becky Bird lining.   I read some old posts on the forum.  Most people didn’t like the lining.   I don’t mind it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Becky Bird lining.   I read some old posts on the forum.  Most people didn’t like the lining.   I don’t mind it.


I have the birdie lining in my Black Cat zip MAM. I think it goes well with the black leather and pink trim.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Becky Bird lining.   I read some old posts on the forum.  Most people didn’t like the lining.   I don’t mind it.


LOL I can't believe how worked up people got over that lining! I think RM actually drew the birds.


----------



## Shelby33

Someone either showed this picture or asked about a gold Nikki-this is a picture of a Nikki in gold crackle. The leather on the bottom of my night MAM is more crackled and not nearly as bright.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> LOL I can't believe how worked up people got over that lining! *I think RM actually drew the birds.*


Well, that sounds pretty cool!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> That is one cool looking bag! I had no idea it came in a Nikki!


Me either


----------



## shesnochill

I want a Black Cat now haha! I used to have a MAM. Or a MAC. I forgot. But I’d love a MAB.

That Black Cat leather is something else!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> I want a Black Cat now haha! I used to have a MAM. Or a MAC. I forgot. But I’d love a MAB.
> 
> That Black Cat leather is something else!


Yup This is why TPF is bad lol I see new bags I feel I must find and have ha ha


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Someone either showed this picture or asked about a gold Nikki-this is a picture of a Nikki in gold crackle. The leather on the bottom of my night MAM is more crackled and not nearly as bright.
> View attachment 4823323



I think I stumbled on that pic not too long ago! Here's the thread about that Nikki: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/holy-disco-ball-batman-gold-crackle-nikki.262055/


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> I think I stumbled on that pic not too long ago! Here's the thread about that Nikki: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/holy-disco-ball-batman-gold-crackle-nikki.262055/


I do like it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I think I stumbled on that pic not too long ago! Here's the thread about that Nikki: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/holy-disco-ball-batman-gold-crackle-nikki.262055/


Thanks!!!


----------



## shesnochill

I’m going to call the shop tomorrow and ask if my GE MAB is ready lol!


----------



## Denverite

Speaking of gold, I got this MAM yesterday! I cannot for the life of me get the color right in the pics. In some lights it's definitely gold and in some it skews more champagne or silver. I am stumped as to what color it is, any ideas?! Gold hardware and blue/white striped lining.


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Speaking of gold, I got this MAM yesterday! I cannot for the life of me get the color right in the pics. In some lights it's definitely gold and in some it skews more champagne or silver. I am stumped as to what color it is, any ideas?! Gold hardware and blue/white striped lining.
> 
> View attachment 4824771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824773


It looks pewter in the last pic.  It's beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> It looks pewter in the last pic.  It's beautiful, congrats!!



Thank you! Off to research pewter! I'll have to get some pics in the sun once it comes back out!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Thank you! Off to research pewter! I'll have to get some pics in the sun once it comes back out!


I don't think it's pewter, only because that color was an OS color. I have a bag with pewter and it doesn't look gold, looks silver with an almost purple tint in the sun.


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> I don't think it's pewter, only because that color was an OS color. I have a bag with pewter and it doesn't look gold, looks silver with an almost purple tint in the sun.



Thank you! I'm wondering if it's pale bronze? The lining has me confused though.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Thank you! I'm wondering if it's pale bronze? The lining has me confused though.


I believe it is pale bronze. I have two MAMs with short finished tassels with that lining too. But definitely pale bronze.


----------



## Shelby33

I don't understand what time zone this site is on. I'm in Boston and it's 11 24 pm but when I look at this tomorrow it will say I posted at some weird time like 4AM.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't understand what time zone this site is on. I'm in Boston and it's 11 24 pm but when I look at this tomorrow it will say I posted at some weird time like 4AM.


My computer says that you posted this at 824 PM. I'm in CA so that makes sense to me.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> My computer says that you posted this at 824 PM. I'm in CA so that makes sense to me.


Lol mine says I posted at  3:34 AM?


----------



## anthrosphere

The whitewash Matinee on Posh is sooo gorgeous. Too bad it is pricey. I always go back to that listing just to swoon at it.


----------



## shesnochill

anthrosphere said:


> The whitewash Matinee on Posh is sooo gorgeous. Too bad it is pricey. I always go back to that listing just to swoon at it.




I used to have one! @Carrieshaver has it now! It is BEAUTIFUL. I wished Matinees worked for me - but the whitewash and the rose gold is truly pretty.


----------



## shesnochill

Denverite said:


> Speaking of gold, I got this MAM yesterday! I cannot for the life of me get the color right in the pics. In some lights it's definitely gold and in some it skews more champagne or silver. I am stumped as to what color it is, any ideas?! Gold hardware and blue/white striped lining.
> 
> View attachment 4824771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824773




GORGEOUS!


----------



## shesnochill

Does anyone here know (or has) of a Black Cat MAB? Does it exist?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Does anyone here know (or has) of a Black Cat MAB? Does it exist?


It does exist!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It does exist!!


I'd love to see that too!


----------



## Shelby33

Someone on the forum got one years ago, I think her name was "wifey" on here, but it definitely came in both sizes.


----------



## Denverite

I have one! Does everyone else have the MAM? I thought the mabs were pretty common? Stone wash M.A.B. is next to it and the BBW is a MAM


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Does anyone here know (or has) of a Black Cat MAB? Does it exist?


I used to have a BC MAB...don't ask me why, but I sold it like a dummy.


----------



## shesnochill

Denverite said:


> I have one! Does everyone else have the MAM? I thought the mabs were pretty common? Stone wash M.A.B. is next to it and the BBW is a MAM
> 
> View attachment 4826166




I see a Nikki next to it? Lol


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I have one! Does everyone else have the MAM? I thought the mabs were pretty common? Stone wash M.A.B. is next to it and the BBW is a MAM
> 
> View attachment 4826166


Nice collection!! Mine is a MAM, I think there were just as many MABs as MAMs.


----------



## Haughty

shesnochill said:


> I see a Nikki next to it? Lol


I think that Nikki is in my hot little hands now!


----------



## Denverite

shesnochill said:


> I see a Nikki next to it? Lol



bahaha you're right!!!  that's @Haughty Nikki now!!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> I used to have a BC MAB...don't ask me why, but I sold it like a dummy.



One will turn up again! I bought mine in 2012 and am pretty sure I paid $500 for it. I remember there are 2 RM bags I paid that much for and it wasn't crazy at the time. The other one was BBW MAM with purple zipper track.  I totally relate with having bag-selling regret, it's the worst!


----------



## Antonia

Just saw this Q&A on Insta!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Just saw this Q&A on Insta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827111


but the leather won't be the same?


----------



## Antonia

I wish there was a way to convince her to recreate these and use those nicer leathers from yesteryear!  I don't even really care if she used a plain black cotton lining as long as the hardware is aged brass and the leather is that same amazing quality from 05/06/07.  A total throwback from that era meaning, no siggy hardware, no nameplates on the exterior of the bag, etc.  A girl can dream, right??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I wish there was a way to convince her to recreate these and use those nicer leathers from yesteryear!  I don't even really care if she used a plain black cotton lining as long as the hardware is aged brass and the leather is that same amazing quality from 05/06/07.  A total throwback from that era meaning, no siggy hardware, no nameplates on the exterior of the bag, etc.  A girl can dream, right??


Maybe special orders ahhhh!!! I image the bags wouldn’t be cheap at all if she did this!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Maybe special orders ahhhh!!! I image the bags wouldn’t be cheap at all if she did this!!


Yeah, I would think they'd be in that $450-500 price range especially if we want that nicer Italian leather.  She said in a recent live interview on her Insta page that in the early years she used to buy those dog leash clips from Home Depot.  I would think siggy hardware cost more than that to get her name engraved on it, but I'm no expert in that.  How did the special order work before, I've never done one.  Do you pay 1/2 down and then the other 1/2 when it's ready to ship?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Yeah, I would think they'd be in that $450-500 price range especially if we want that nicer Italian leather.  She said in a recent live interview on her Insta page that in the early years she used to buy those dog leash clips from Home Depot.  I would think siggy hardware cost more than that to get her name engraved on it, but I'm no expert in that.  How did the special order work before, I've never done one.  Do you pay 1/2 down and then the other 1/2 when it's ready to ship?


Awe man wish I had watched that interview. I believe it was half down or paid in full for special orders.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Awe man wish I had watched that interview. I believe it was half down or paid in full for special orders.


If you look on Jim McKelvey's instagram page (he's the founder of Square) and click on his insta-stories, it's the first one where he's interviewing her but it's over 50 min. long!  She had posted it on her live but I didn't see it on her insta-story but then I remembered he was the founder of Square so I did a google search.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> If you look on Jim McKelvey's instagram page (he's the founder of Square) and click on his insta-stories, it's the first one where he's interviewing her but it's over 50 min. long!  She had posted it on her live but I didn't see it on her insta-story but then I remembered he was the founder of Square so I did a google search.


Ah thank you! I’ll check it out


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> I wish there was a way to convince her to recreate these and use those nicer leathers from yesteryear!  I don't even really care if she used a plain black cotton lining as long as the hardware is aged brass and the leather is that same amazing quality from 05/06/07.  A total throwback from that era meaning, no siggy hardware, no nameplates on the exterior of the bag, etc.  A girl can dream, right??


Same! Older leather and a lining that doesn’t clash with most things.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

If you have an IG account check Out RM insta story


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yeah, I would think they'd be in that $450-500 price range especially if we want that nicer Italian leather.  She said in a recent live interview on her Insta page that in the early years she used to buy those dog leash clips from Home Depot.  I would think siggy hardware cost more than that to get her name engraved on it, but I'm no expert in that.  How did the special order work before, I've never done one.  Do you pay 1/2 down and then the other 1/2 when it's ready to ship?


it seems the things she's been doing in recent years have been to keep prices down.  I've even seen her bags at Costco.  I'd be surpised if she made bags with better leather again.  but you never know.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> it seems the things she's been doing in recent years have been to keep prices down.  I've even seen her bags at Costco.  I'd be surpised if she made bags with better leather again.  but you never know.


Can only hope she changes direction one day! I would love to see some special orders with the good stuff!! I’d pay it lol  even if I have to use my credit card lol


----------



## sdkitty

Carrieshaver said:


> Can only hope she changes direction one day! I would love to see some special orders with the good stuff!! I’d pay it lol  even if I have to use my credit card lol


frankly, I'd just as soon get the deals on beautiful preloved bags these days.  when I started here at the PF every bag was new.  recently every bag has been preloved.  I've bought bags I wouldn't pay FP for back in the day for a small fraction of the FP.  Are they dated?  Yes, but I don't hang out with a bunch of handbag experts who would know about such things.


----------



## sdkitty

Esquared72 said:


> I'm home from work today thanks to hot water heater drama. Our HWH died a horrible death last Tuesday. Got a new one installed and had a clean up crew come out to handle yhw leaked water cleanup. Just our luck, they found mold. Eeuuggghhhh!! So a remediation crew is coming out today to tear up the wall and carpet and get rid of the mold.
> 
> Thank goodness for USAA home insurance. They are awesome. We were planning to redo our rec room this summer anyway, so thanks to this, we'll get some assistance on getting new carpet.
> 
> Our poor cats though are traumitized. All the plumbers, clean up crews and noisy equipment are making their poor nerves shot. Once the crew shows up today, they'll be two lumps under the comforter on our bed. I expect we'll see them again sometime Wednesday.  Poor little poopies.


my cats got traumatized hearing voices from a zoom call coming from my office .  They didn't go under the bed but DH said they are acting all concerned


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> my cats got traumatized hearing voices from a zoom call coming from my office .  They didn't go under the bed but DH said they are acting all concerned


My animals are all used to our zoom calls by now, but when this all started, boy, were they confused.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> frankly, I'd just as soon get the deals on beautiful preloved bags these days.  when I started here at the PF every bag was new.  recently every bag has been preloved.  I've bought bags I wouldn't pay FP for back in the day for a small fraction of the FP.  Are they dated?  Yes, but I don't hang out with a bunch of handbag experts who would know about such things.


I agree. I think if she made new bags with the older leathers they would be very expensive!


----------



## jennalovesbags

It would be amazing to have more TPF special orders. A MAB and a Nikki should keep most of us happy


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haha TPF not TPG. Clearly my brain is focused on travel.


----------



## Denverite

I have some photos to share! I got these from the same seller. Both are middle school bags (blue and black polkadot lining with metal nameplate) and are SO GOOD. I believe they both came out the same season in 2010(?). First one I have searched for for literally years. It's pale gray MAM and the leather is super soft, wrinkly, and smooshy. I had a Benjamins wallet in this leather and over the years the leather has become more taupe than gray, but I still love it. Second one is one I had and sold, and now re-bought. Distressed black MAM. This one is also really soft and puddly. I think the silver hardware is gorgeous on this one and it has the blue zipper track.


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> I have some photos to share! I got these from the same seller. Both are middle school bags (blue and black polkadot lining with metal nameplate) and are SO GOOD. I believe they both came out the same season in 2010(?). First one I have searched for for literally years. It's pale gray MAM and the leather is super soft, wrinkly, and smooshy. I had a Benjamins wallet in this leather and over the years the leather has become more taupe than gray, but I still love it. Second one is one I had and sold, and now re-bought. Distressed black MAM. This one is also really soft and puddly. I think the silver hardware is gorgeous on this one and it has the blue zipper track.
> 
> View attachment 4828798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828802


very nice....I generally prefer silver HW to gold.  Nice leather on those two


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I have some photos to share! I got these from the same seller. Both are middle school bags (blue and black polkadot lining with metal nameplate) and are SO GOOD. I believe they both came out the same season in 2010(?). First one I have searched for for literally years. It's pale gray MAM and the leather is super soft, wrinkly, and smooshy. I had a Benjamins wallet in this leather and over the years the leather has become more taupe than gray, but I still love it. Second one is one I had and sold, and now re-bought. Distressed black MAM. This one is also really soft and puddly. I think the silver hardware is gorgeous on this one and it has the blue zipper track.
> 
> View attachment 4828798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828802


Beautiful! 
I have that color, the pale grey, in a devote with grommets. It has also turned into more of a taupe color, do you think it's lamb?


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> I have some photos to share! I got these from the same seller. Both are middle school bags (blue and black polkadot lining with metal nameplate) and are SO GOOD. I believe they both came out the same season in 2010(?). First one I have searched for for literally years. It's pale gray MAM and the leather is super soft, wrinkly, and smooshy. I had a Benjamins wallet in this leather and over the years the leather has become more taupe than gray, but I still love it. Second one is one I had and sold, and now re-bought. Distressed black MAM. This one is also really soft and puddly. I think the silver hardware is gorgeous on this one and it has the blue zipper track.
> 
> View attachment 4828798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828802


Congrats on your newest acquisitions!!!!


----------



## Denverite

sdkitty said:


> very nice....I generally prefer silver HW to gold.  Nice leather on those two



Thank you! I also am a huge fan of silver or gunmetal hardware! 



Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful!
> I have that color, the pale grey, in a devote with grommets. It has also turned into more of a taupe color, do you think it's lamb?



Thank you! And I do think the pale grey is lamb. I wonder if the black one is too?


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> Congrats on your newest acquisitions!!!!



Thank you! I need to slow my roll but have one more in the mail.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Thank you! I also am a huge fan of silver or gunmetal hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And I do think the pale grey is lamb. I wonder if the black one is too?


I don't know but I love the distressed black.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Thank you! I need to slow my roll but have one more in the mail.


And that would be.....?


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> And that would be.....?



It's a leopard something something that I'm super curious to see in real life.  I looooove anything leopard/cheetah print lol.


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know but I love the distressed black.



Do you have any bags with the X lining by chance? I remember some of those also being super soft, especially metallic honey and metallic taupe (or did those have the cheetah?). I might have to do some digging because there were several colors that were just piles of smoosh!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Do you have any bags with the X lining by chance? I remember some of those also being super soft, especially metallic honey and metallic taupe (or did those have the cheetah?). I might have to do some digging because there were several colors that were just piles of smoosh!


No I don't have any with that lining, I had one with the brown cheetah that was super smooshy, it was a glazed red, but my sister has it.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> It's a leopard something something that I'm super curious to see in real life.  I looooove anything leopard/cheetah print lol.


Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> Thank you! I also am a huge fan of silver or gunmetal hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And I do think the pale grey is lamb. I wonder if the black one is too?


oh, didn't know she made lamb....so soft
yes, I like gunmtal HW too....and I have one black bag with RG that's pretty...my newest (to me) RM has brass HW....that's ok too


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Do you have any bags with the X lining by chance? I remember some of those also being super soft, especially metallic honey and metallic taupe (or did those have the cheetah?). I might have to do some digging because there were several colors that were just piles of smoosh!


Funny you should ask...just got yesterday (I think) a mini purple Nikki with the X lining. The leather is thinner than earlier bags but pretty soft.


----------



## Haughty

Denverite said:


> I have some photos to share! I got these from the same seller. Both are middle school bags (blue and black polkadot lining with metal nameplate) and are SO GOOD. I believe they both came out the same season in 2010(?). First one I have searched for for literally years. It's pale gray MAM and the leather is super soft, wrinkly, and smooshy. I had a Benjamins wallet in this leather and over the years the leather has become more taupe than gray, but I still love it. Second one is one I had and sold, and now re-bought. Distressed black MAM. This one is also really soft and puddly. I think the silver hardware is gorgeous on this one and it has the blue zipper track.
> 
> View attachment 4828798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828802


You should sell me a couple more Nikki’s to make room for those new bags


----------



## Denverite

Haughty said:


> You should sell me a couple more Nikki’s to make room for those new bags



I wish I could, but I only have my Wine Nikki left lol!   



samfalstaff said:


> Funny you should ask...just got yesterday (I think) a mini purple Nikki with the X lining. The leather is thinner than earlier bags but pretty soft.
> View attachment 4828845
> View attachment 4828846
> View attachment 4828847



Ooh that's really pretty!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> oh, didn't know she made lamb....so soft
> yes, I like gunmtal HW too....and I have one black bag with RG that's pretty...my newest (to me) RM has brass HW....that's ok too


Yes, lots of bags came in lamb!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Funny you should ask...just got yesterday (I think) a mini purple Nikki with the X lining. The leather is thinner than earlier bags but pretty soft.
> View attachment 4828845
> View attachment 4828846
> View attachment 4828847


I LOVE the color!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I LOVE the color!!!!


new avatar
is that a pic of you?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> new avatar
> is that a pic of you?


That is my daughter


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I LOVE the color!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That is my daughter


She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> That is my daughter


pretty


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> She's beautiful!!!!


Thanks, I did some good work back then lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

Denverite said:


> Do you have any bags with the X lining by chance? I remember some of those also being super soft, especially metallic honey and metallic taupe (or did those have the cheetah?). I might have to do some digging because there were several colors that were just piles of smoosh!


I have two Nikkis and they are very soft. one is special because it’s a sample sale. Not sold on the other one.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Funny you should ask...just got yesterday (I think) a mini purple Nikki with the X lining. The leather is thinner than earlier bags but pretty soft.
> View attachment 4828845
> View attachment 4828846
> View attachment 4828847


Love the color!


----------



## Denverite

jennalovesbags said:


> I have two Nikkis and they are very soft. one is special because it’s a sample sale. Not sold on the other one.



Ooh what colors do you have? Sample sale ones are super special!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> I have two Nikkis and they are very soft. one is special because it’s a sample sale. Not sold on the other one.





Denverite said:


> Ooh what colors do you have? Sample sale ones are super special!!


I really wish I had been into RM when she was doing OSs and sample sales. All those bags sound so special!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Love the color!


Thanks


----------



## jennalovesbags

Denverite said:


> Ooh what colors do you have? Sample sale ones are super special!!



A cobalt blue and a cognac color, both in my thread. I love them!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Hey all it’s Carrie here! I started a new account as I no longer want to post under my old account. Reason for this is I was on FAcebook messenger and found a bunch of old messages and some recent ones from TPF members asking me about my LV bags if I was interested in selling or trading my bags. Makes me feel really uncomfortable that people think it was okay to look me up and ask me about my bags. Probably was not the best idea to use my actual first and last name on my other account.  I have contacted TPF a few times regarding User ID with no response. So I’m hoping if I ever do get a response that they can merge my accounts together!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Hey all it’s Carrie here! I started a new account as I no longer want to post under my old account. Reason for this is I was on FAcebook messenger and found a bunch of old messages and some recent ones from TPF members asking me about my LV bags if I was interested in selling or trading my bags. Makes me feel really uncomfortable that people think it was okay to look me up and ask me about my bags. Probably was not the best idea to use my actual first and last name on my other account.  I have contacted TPF a few times regarding User ID with no response. So I’m hoping if I ever do get a response that they can merge my accounts together!!


Welcome new member!!!    I hope it all works out for you Carrie!  I'm curious about your avatar though!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Ha ha Thanks!! My avatar is the cover of Country Duos Dan+Shay new single “I should probably go to bed”


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Ha ha Thanks!! My avatar is the cover of Country Duos Dan+Shay new single “I should probably go to bed”


Oh ok!!  I like the title!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Hey all it’s Carrie here! I started a new account as I no longer want to post under my old account. Reason for this is I was on FAcebook messenger and found a bunch of old messages and some recent ones from TPF members asking me about my LV bags if I was interested in selling or trading my bags. Makes me feel really uncomfortable that people think it was okay to look me up and ask me about my bags. Probably was not the best idea to use my actual first and last name on my other account.  I have contacted TPF a few times regarding User ID with no response. So I’m hoping if I ever do get a response that they can merge my accounts together!!


Do you drive a jeep?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Do you drive a jeep?


Yes!! I’ll never drive anything else but a Jeep lol Jeeper for life


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Hey all it’s Carrie here! I started a new account as I no longer want to post under my old account. Reason for this is I was on FAcebook messenger and found a bunch of old messages and some recent ones from TPF members asking me about my LV bags if I was interested in selling or trading my bags. Makes me feel really uncomfortable that people think it was okay to look me up and ask me about my bags. Probably was not the best idea to use my actual first and last name on my other account.  I have contacted TPF a few times regarding User ID with no response. So I’m hoping if I ever do get a response that they can merge my accounts together!!


That's incredibly creepy. Ever since that one seller on PM started following us even though we didn't like her bag, I've been rethinking my social media presence.


----------



## Shelby33

We h





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes!! I’ll never drive anything else but a Jeep lol Jeeper for life


We have a YJ '92


----------



## Denverite

Have any of you ever sent your bags off somewhere to have the handles fixed? And if so, where? I'm eyeing a couple bags (so much for slowing my roll, whoops) and have a couple that I'd like to have professionally done. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Denverite said:


> Have any of you ever sent your bags off somewhere to have the handles fixed? And if so, where? I'm eyeing a couple bags (so much for slowing my roll, whoops) and have a couple that I'd like to have professionally done. Thanks for any help!!


I had the same question, but for Bal!


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> I had the same question, but for Bal!


Try Rago Brothers out of NJ.  You can email Some pictures and they will give you an estimate.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Try Rago Brothers out of NJ.  You can email Some pictures and they will give you an estimate.



That’s who we used when I worked for Kate Spade.


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> Have any of you ever sent your bags off somewhere to have the handles fixed? And if so, where? I'm eyeing a couple bags (so much for slowing my roll, whoops) and have a couple that I'd like to have professionally done. Thanks for any help!!


I sent my cupid to RM to have the edgecoat fixed....took a long time and didn't do a proper job.  it was free but still...


----------



## Denverite

Haughty said:


> Try Rago Brothers out of NJ.  You can email Some pictures and they will give you an estimate.



thank you! I’m going to check them out



sdkitty said:


> I sent my cupid to RM to have the edgecoat fixed....took a long time and didn't do a proper job.  it was free but still...



yeah there’s some horror stories with RM customer service unfortunately  I wonder if they still do repairs?


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> thank you! I’m going to check them out
> 
> 
> 
> yeah there’s some horror stories with RM customer service unfortunately  I wonder if they still do repairs?


I wouldn't send my bag to RM...


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I wouldn't send my bag to RM...


you would think they would do a proper job.  my black bag had red edgecoat.  when it came back to be it had black edgecoat.


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> you would think they would do a proper job.  my black bag had red edgecoat.  when it came back to be it had black edgecoat.


and the edgecoat wasn't nicely done - never mind the color


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> I wouldn't send my bag to RM...



Definitely not! I hate that though! They should be the first place it goes.


----------



## Denverite

This bag arrived today and I was a little nervous about it, but I LOVE it! My husband says it looks like leopard speedy (in my avatar) but clearly he's wrong and it's WAY different!   It has black and white floral lining that's in perfect shape. I feel like the floral lining is funky with the leopard, but aside from just a plain lining, not really sure what I'd prefer.


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> This bag arrived today and I was a little nervous about it, but I LOVE it! My husband says it looks like leopard speedy (in my avatar) but clearly he's wrong and it's WAY different!   It has black and white floral lining that's in perfect shape. I feel like the floral lining is funky with the leopard, but aside from just a plain lining, not really sure what I'd prefer.
> 
> View attachment 4832409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832410


Oh wow, I love it! Congrats!!!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, I love it! Congrats!!!



Thank you so much! I just checked out your collection thread and it's amazing!!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Thank you so much! I just checked out your collection thread and it's amazing!!


Thank you!!  Most have been recent purchases...I'm out of control!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> This bag arrived today and I was a little nervous about it, but I LOVE it! My husband says it looks like leopard speedy (in my avatar) but clearly he's wrong and it's WAY different!   It has black and white floral lining that's in perfect shape. I feel like the floral lining is funky with the leopard, but aside from just a plain lining, not really sure what I'd prefer.
> 
> View attachment 4832409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832410


Wow! Good find!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  Most have been recent purchases...I'm out of control!!


Lol, Same!


----------



## shesnochill

Denverite said:


> This bag arrived today and I was a little nervous about it, but I LOVE it! My husband says it looks like leopard speedy (in my avatar) but clearly he's wrong and it's WAY different!   It has black and white floral lining that's in perfect shape. I feel like the floral lining is funky with the leopard, but aside from just a plain lining, not really sure what I'd prefer.
> 
> View attachment 4832409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832410




Omg you got it! Yes!! It looks gorgeous!! People really need to take better photos — I would’ve bought it if the photos were these. LOL


----------



## shesnochill

Switched out to a Bal since I’ve been RM for a while, haha.

Furniture shopping with SO today.

Random thoughts: Macy’s has nicely priced furniture! West Elm is overpriced for what it is.


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Switched out to a Bal since I’ve been RM for a while, haha.
> 
> Furniture shopping with SO today.
> 
> Random thoughts: Macy’s has nicely priced furniture! West Elm is overpriced for what it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832718


Love the Bal and the furniture!!


----------



## Denverite

shesnochill said:


> Switched out to a Bal since I’ve been RM for a while, haha.
> 
> Furniture shopping with SO today.
> 
> Random thoughts: Macy’s has nicely priced furniture! West Elm is overpriced for what it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832718


 
Very pretty! Do you have a collection thread anywhere?! If so, I want to see it! If not, you should do one!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> This bag arrived today and I was a little nervous about it, but I LOVE it! My husband says it looks like leopard speedy (in my avatar) but clearly he's wrong and it's WAY different!   It has black and white floral lining that's in perfect shape. I feel like the floral lining is funky with the leopard, but aside from just a plain lining, not really sure what I'd prefer.
> 
> View attachment 4832409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832410


Beautiful!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Hey all it’s Carrie here! I started a new account as I no longer want to post under my old account. Reason for this is I was on FAcebook messenger and found a bunch of old messages and some recent ones from TPF members asking me about my LV bags if I was interested in selling or trading my bags. Makes me feel really uncomfortable that people think it was okay to look me up and ask me about my bags. Probably was not the best idea to use my actual first and last name on my other account.  I have contacted TPF a few times regarding User ID with no response. So I’m hoping if I ever do get a response that they can merge my accounts together!!


I was confused as I still see the carrie shaver posts....so by creating a new account (rather than changing your PF name) you have posts under both names.
why not just change the name?  just wondering


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I was confused as I still see the carrie shaver posts....so by creating a new account (rather than changing your PF name) you have posts under both names.
> why not just change the name?  just wondering


I contacted TPF 3 times with no response on changing my user name. So I created a new account! I can’t change the name myself.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I contacted TPF 3 times with no response on changing my user name. So I created a new account! I can’t change the name myself.


that's too bad
since you have an issue with privacy, I'd continue to try to get them to do something - either delete the old account or change the name.....I'm pretty private though.  If you think your problem is solved, then good.

Did you "start a conversation" with Vlad?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> that's too bad
> since you have an issue with privacy, I'd continue to try to get them to do something - either delete the old account or change the name.....I'm pretty private though.  If you think your problem is solved, then good.
> 
> Did you "start a conversation" with Vlad?


I used the “contact us” option at the bottom of the main page.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I used the “contact us” option at the bottom of the main page.


If you want to pursue it, I'd click on Vlad's avatar and send him a message.  He usually responds.  He and Megs (as you probably know) are the owners


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> If you want to pursue it, I'd click on Vlad's avatar and send him a message.  He usually responds.  He and Megs (as you probably know) are the owners


Thank you! Just sent Vlad a message. I’d rather have the accounts merged or my old one deleted if not possible to merge!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! Just sent Vlad a message. I’d rather have the accounts merged or my old one deleted if not possible to merge!


Yay it’s done, my old account is merged with my new one!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yay it’s done, my old account is merged with my new one!


great


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yay it’s done, my old account is merged with my new one!


Oh, good! That was fast!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> great


I like your new avatar. That kitty is pretty cute!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I like your new avatar. That kitty is pretty cute!


thank you 
he has gone from being the shyest cat (when he first came to us) to being such a clown


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yay it’s done, my old account is merged with my new one!


excellent!!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> thank you
> he has gone from being the shyest cat (when he first came to us) to being such a clown


My previous cat Falstaff was like that too. They're such fun!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> My previous cat Falstaff was like that too. They're such fun!


pet sitter can't get near them but with us, he is so playful.  little sister loves to play too but he is the clownish one.
Sorry to go OT


----------



## Shelby33

I'm moving next week. Wondering how I'm going to explain why I need to take all the bags in the car with us, how I'm going to explain why I have so many bags... I might just seal them up in a box(es) and avoid all questions.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm moving next week. Wondering how I'm going to explain why I need to take all the bags in the car with us, how I'm going to explain why I have so many bags... I might just seal them up in a box(es) and avoid all questions.


I wish I could help you out Shelby!!  Good luck with your move!  Oh boy...you might need an extra large moving truck to be sure all those Rebecca Minkoff bags (along with all the other brands you have) will fit!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I wish I could help you out Shelby!!  Good luck with your move!  Oh boy...you might need an extra large moving truck to be sure all those Rebecca Minkoff bags (along with all the other brands you have) will fit!!


It's mostly RM. I think I can put my mams in my mabs. That will make it look like less bags.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's mostly RM. I think I can put my mams in my mabs. That will make it look like less bags.


That is GENIUS!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I'm moving next week. Wondering how I'm going to explain why I need to take all the bags in the car with us, how I'm going to explain why I have so many bags... I might just seal them up in a box(es) and avoid all questions.


your SO doesn't know how many bags you have?  is it a huge number?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> your SO doesn't know how many bags you have?  is it a huge number?


No SO to worry about, my kids know about my bags, but seeing them all together..... It looks like a lot. I'll just tell them it's an optical illusion.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No SO to worry about, my kids know about my bags, but seeing them all together..... It looks like a lot. I'll just tell them it's an optical illusion.


OMG Shelby, you always make me laugh!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> No SO to worry about, my kids know about my bags, but seeing them all together..... It looks like a lot. I'll just tell them it's an optical illusion.


I should try that trick at my house!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> your SO doesn't know how many bags you have?  is it a huge number?


No not a huge number by TPF standards.


----------



## Shelby33

I have a question. I don't wear my rbbw as much as I want too because most of my tops are black or black print. Would you still wear it with those colors?


----------



## shesnochill

Denverite said:


> Have any of you ever sent your bags off somewhere to have the handles fixed? And if so, where? I'm eyeing a couple bags (so much for slowing my roll, whoops) and have a couple that I'd like to have professionally done. Thanks for any help!!




Pasquale’s in Los Angeles! Where I had my GE MAB fixed up


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I have a question. I don't wear my rbbw as much as I want too because most of my tops are black or black print. Would you still wear it with those colors?



YES


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I have a question. I don't wear my rbbw as much as I want too because most of my tops are black or black print. Would you still wear it with those colors?


Yes.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I have a question. I don't wear my rbbw as much as I want too because most of my tops are black or black print. Would you still wear it with those colors?



I do not wear black and dark blue or black and dark brown together. It's a hard line for me. But I also really only wear black so maybe not the best person to ask.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I have a question. I don't wear my rbbw as much as I want too because most of my tops are black or black print. Would you still wear it with those colors?


Yes, absolutely!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I have a question. I don't wear my rbbw as much as I want too because most of my tops are black or black print. Would you still wear it with those colors?


sorry - what color is rbbw - red with black basketweave?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> sorry - what color is rbbw - red with black basketweave?


Royal Blue.  I don't think there was ever a red w/ BW??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, absolutely!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Thanks everyone who answered my question about my rbbw, really appreciate it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Royal Blue.  I don't think there was ever a red w/ BW??


No but imagine if there was?!?!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks everyone who answered my question about my rbbw, really appreciate it!


Anytime!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No but imagine if there was?!?!


You're right!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> sorry - what color is rbbw - red with black basketweave?


Royal Blue basketweave (brown basketweave). I was too tired to write it all out last night.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Royal Blue basketweave (brown basketweave). I was too tired to write it all out last night.


These are the problems I think about at night lol even though I have much bigger issues to think about!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Royal Blue basketweave (brown basketweave). I was too tired to write it all out last night.


I wouldn't have  a problem wearing that with black


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> These are the problems I think about at night lol even though I have much bigger issues to think about!


I hear you....I can lay awake thinking about the most insignificant things


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I hear you....I can lay awake thinking about the most insignificant things


Yes I do it all the time. I deal with real life during the day.


----------



## Denverite

shesnochill said:


> Pasquale’s in Los Angeles! Where I had my GE MAB fixed up



Thank you! I’ll have to check them out!


----------



## Denverite

Super quick reveal of what came in the mail today. OMG I am IN LOVE! I think it was @Antonia that posted it in the deals thread. THANK YOU!!! I'll have to do some TPF research on when this came out and what it's called, anyone know? There's a few of them floating around out there (a green one on posh and a blue one on posh...there's also a black one on Mercari with candy cane lining but it has some stains).


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Super quick reveal of what came in the mail today. OMG I am IN LOVE! I think it was @Antonia that posted it in the deals thread. THANK YOU!!! I'll have to do some TPF research on when this came out and what it's called, anyone know? There's a few of them floating around out there (a green one on posh and a blue one on posh...there's also a black one on Mercari with candy cane lining but it has some stains).
> 
> View attachment 4837464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837466


I think '06 or' 07? It's beautiful!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> These are the problems I think about at night lol even though I have much bigger issues to think about!


How is the moving going?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> How is the moving going?


Still packing. It's tough because we're moving to another state so have to do it all in one day. My kitchen is filled with boxes. And more boxes.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Still packing. It's tough because we're moving to another state so have to do it all in one day. My kitchen is filled with boxes. And more boxes.


Oh, that is tough. Hope everything goes smoothly! More importantly that your bags arrive in good condition!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, that is tough. Hope everything goes smoothly! More importantly that your bags arrive in good condition!


Oh they are coming with me! In the car lol


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Super quick reveal of what came in the mail today. OMG I am IN LOVE! I think it was @Antonia that posted it in the deals thread. THANK YOU!!! I'll have to do some TPF research on when this came out and what it's called, anyone know? There's a few of them floating around out there (a green one on posh and a blue one on posh...there's also a black one on Mercari with candy cane lining but it has some stains).
> 
> View attachment 4837464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837466


Oh wow, so glad someone here got this!  It's gorgeous!!!   Congrats!!


----------



## samfalstaff

I'm glueing the handle back on the RBBW MAM. My husband was very impressed when I asked him for a clamp...until I told him why I needed it.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I'm glueing the handle back on the RBBW MAM. My husband was very impressed when I asked him for a clamp...until I told him why I needed it.
> View attachment 4851594


Good luck!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I'm glueing the handle back on the RBBW MAM. My husband was very impressed when I asked him for a clamp...until I told him why I needed it.
> View attachment 4851594


hope  it holds .....was it glued originally? or attached some other way?  are you using super glue?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> hope  it holds .....was it glued originally? or attached some other way?  are you using super glue?


I was thinking that too... Don't know if leather glue will hold?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I was thinking that too... Don't know if leather glue will hold?


was it glued on orginally?


----------



## sdkitty

interesting that RM calls this a moto tote.  I have a similar MK bag and I never thought it had a moto vibe


mine


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> was it glued on orginally?


It is sewn


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It is sewn


oh
well maybe if the glue doesn't hold long term you can take it to a cobbler?  GL


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> hope  it holds .....was it glued originally? or attached some other way?  are you using super glue?


Yes, I could see the glue residue on the handle. I'm using leather glue. I think I'll just always use a shoulder strap with this bag to keep the weight off of the handles.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I was thinking that too... Don't know if leather glue will hold?


We'll see! (I don't sew so it'll have to be glue.)


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> interesting that RM calls this a moto tote.  I have a similar MK bag and I never thought it had a moto vibe
> View attachment 4852119
> 
> mine
> 
> View attachment 4852120


Cool zipper pulls! Does the leather have lines in it or is that the lighting?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It is sewn


Maybe the seller used glue and it didn't hold. If it breaks again, I'll just take it to a cobbler/leather person.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Maybe the seller used glue and it didn't hold. If it breaks again, I'll just take it to a cobbler/leather person.


Yes, it will be worth it because it's a beautiful bag!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Cool zipper pulls! Does the leather have lines in it or is that the lighting?


zipper pulls are wrapped in python (it's a MK Colletion bag)


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> zipper pulls are wrapped in python (it's a MK Colletion bag)


Is this one of his runway bags?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Is this one of his runway bags?


Not that I’m aware.  Line is tonne


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> Not that I’m aware.  Line is tonne


I like leather that has lines like that. Adds character. I remember falling completely in love with a croc-embossed MK satchel. I chatted with the SA about it and she told me (to justify the huge price tag) it was a "runway bag." That's why I ask.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I like leather that has lines like that. Adds character. I remember falling completely in love with a croc-embossed MK satchel. I chatted with the SA about it and she told me (to justify the huge price tag) it was a "runway bag." That's why I ask.


The higher end ones are Collection bags.  Maybe interchangeable with runway


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> The higher end ones are Collection bags.  Maybe interchangeable with runway


Yes, that makes sense.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I have a question. I don't wear my rbbw as much as I want too because most of my tops are black or black print. Would you still wear it with those colors?


I think it goes well together but NOT with my running pants and watch though. (And please ignore my frizzy hair.)


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I think it goes well together but NOT with my running pants and watch though. (And please ignore my frizzy hair.)
> View attachment 4852539


Love it!!!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> Not that I’m aware.  Line is tonne


This is definitely one of his runway bags.  I do remember that the Tonne line is 'Collection'.  What does the lining look like?  If it's not loaded with MK monogram satin, and it's a plain linen lining with a metal zipper pocket inside, it's 'collection'.  They're not all made in Italy unless this is one of his earlier models when they were all made in Italy.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This is definitely one of his runway bags.  I do remember that the Tonne line is 'Collection'.  What does the lining look like?  If it's not loaded with MK monogram satin, and it's a plain linen lining with a metal zipper pocket inside, it's 'collection'.  They're not all made in Italy unless this is one of his earlier models when they were all made in Italy.


It's a good-looking bag. Looks like the lining is a plain linen lining. Oooph, resale value isn't that great.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> This is definitely one of his runway bags.  I do remember that the Tonne line is 'Collection'.  What does the lining look like?  If it's not loaded with MK monogram satin, and it's a plain linen lining with a metal zipper pocket inside, it's 'collection'.  They're not all made in Italy unless this is one of his earlier models when they were all made in Italy.


yes it's linen
I have two Tonne bags.  The first one was lamb and the leather was so luxurious I got another one.  The second one (the one in the pics) isn't lamb.  The leather is less soft, more durable


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> yes it's linen
> I have two Tonne bags.  The first one was lamb and the leather was so luxurious I got another one.  The second one (the one in the pics) isn't lamb.  The leather is less soft, more durable


Do you mind posting a picture of the lamb one? My tastes have changed since my MK days, but I'm always in the market for luxurious leather.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Do you mind posting a picture of the lamb one? My tastes have changed since my MK days, but I'm always in the market for luxurious leather.


----------



## samfalstaff

Thanks. I saw this one when I googled the Tonne collection. That leather does look luxurious!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. I saw this one when I googled the Tonne collection. That leather does look luxurious!


it is
these bags retailed for around $900+ and I think you can get them now for $150 or less


----------



## JenJBS

The first of my two RM camera bags arrived!      Love the contrast of the dark gunmetal hardware against the pink! Gives the pale pink bag an edge, making it grown up, instead of little girl.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> The first of my two RM camera bags arrived!      Love the contrast of the dark gunmetal hardware against the pink! Gives the pale pink bag an edge, making it grown up, instead of little girl.
> 
> View attachment 4852601


cute bag....I like gunmetal HW....wonder why it isn't used more


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> it is
> these bags retailed for around $900+ and I think you can get them now for $150 or less


Yes, that was my experience with my MK runway bag. It was $900+ in the boutiques and then fell to about $200 many years later.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> The first of my two RM camera bags arrived!      Love the contrast of the dark gunmetal hardware against the pink! Gives the pale pink bag an edge, making it grown up, instead of little girl.
> 
> View attachment 4852601


Does that have a metallic sheen to it or is it just the lighting?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> cute bag....I like gunmetal HW....wonder why it isn't used more


I've heard some complaints that gunmetal HW is prone to peeling/flaking. Not just RM but other brands too like Coach and Chanel.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> The first of my two RM camera bags arrived!      Love the contrast of the dark gunmetal hardware against the pink! Gives the pale pink bag an edge, making it grown up, instead of little girl.
> 
> View attachment 4852601


Oh wow, that's so pretty...I love how it has a sheen to it!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I've heard some complaints that gunmetal HW is prone to peeling/flaking. Not just RM but other brands too like  HCoach and Chanel.


I've had trouble with black HW but not with gunmetal....I had gunmetal on an RM bag I think....black HW that peeled on a BV bag (more expensive)


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, that was my experience with my MK runway bag. It was $900+ in the boutiques and then fell to about $200 many years later.


sad when you have paid the full retail


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> cute bag....I like gunmetal HW....wonder why it isn't used more



Thank you!    I also wonder why they don't use gunmetal hardware more, since it looks so beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Does that have a metallic sheen to it or is it just the lighting?



It's metallic, which is why I decided to get it.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, that's so pretty...I love how it has a sheen to it!



Thank you!     I also love the metallic sheen!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> It's metallic, which is why I decided to get it.


Oh, that's nice! Adds a whole new dimension to the bag.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, that's nice! Adds a whole new dimension to the bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I think it goes well together but NOT with my running pants and watch though. (And please ignore my frizzy hair.)
> View attachment 4852539


You're right, it looks great!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Using Lovin' My Bags handle protectant on the handles. Not much of a difference, but at least they won't get any worse. The handles actually look better in natural light.
Chocolate MAM


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Using Lovin' My Bags handle protectant on the handles. Not much of a difference, but at least they won't get any worse. The handles actually look better in natural light.
> Chocolate MAM
> View attachment 4857410


Beautiful! That stuff works, I've used it, love it.


----------



## Denverite

Does anyone have the paper white/brown basketweave in a MAM? I know several of us have it but am not sure if they're all MABs! I've been using the one I recently got, and I like it a lot and would LOVE it in a MAM so just want to see if it exists lol


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> Does anyone have the paper white/brown basketweave in a MAM? I know several of us have it but am not sure if they're all MABs! I've been using the one I recently got, and I like it a lot and would LOVE it in a MAM so just want to see if it exists lol


I don't have one but I know they exist....I've seen one for sale currently


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Does anyone have the paper white/brown basketweave in a MAM? I know several of us have it but am not sure if they're all MABs! I've been using the one I recently got, and I like it a lot and would LOVE it in a MAM so just want to see if it exists lol


Yes, @Jeepgurl76 has one that was a special order that she bought from MAGJES.  It's gorgeous and it's perfect!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Yes, @Jeepgurl76 has one that was a special order that she bought from MAGJES.  It's gorgeous and it's perfect!


Yes, I love it so much!!


----------



## Denverite

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, I love it so much!!



Oooh I need to search your thread for some pics of it, thank you!


----------



## Denverite

Just saw that RM did a collaboration with Starbucks on mugs/tumblers overseas. I would love for these to come here! Might have to order the tumbler with the pearls anyways, how cool!









						New Starbucks® X Rebecca Minkoff collection celebrates fierce and fearless style : Starbucks Stories Asia
					

Starbucks joins acclaimed fashion designer Rebecca Minkoff to debut a limited-edition designer merchandise collection, available at select Starbucks® stores in Asia.




					stories.starbucks.com


----------



## Shelby33

The worn ocean/gold crackle MAM is out for delivery!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> The worn ocean/gold crackle MAM is out for delivery!


I cannot wait to see this.  I'm sure you'll make that bag look new again!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My purchase from TRR. What would do try to send it back or fix it? I do have extra hardware.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My purchase from TRR. What would do try to send it back or fix it? I do have extra hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4863175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863177
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863179
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863180
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863181
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863183


The leather looks good, nothing that can't be fixed, if you have extra hardware maybe a cobbler could put it on? Depends on how much you like the bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My purchase from TRR. What would do try to send it back or fix it? I do have extra hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4863175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863177
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863179
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863180
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863181
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863183


What happened to that hardware?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> What happened to that hardware?


The hardware is broken and there is glue all over the front and back of the hardware. Some of it is on the bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> The hardware is broken and there is glue all over the front and back of the hardware. Some of it is on the bag.


Oh there is glue on the bag... Idk about that..


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> The hardware is broken and there is glue all over the front and back of the hardware. Some of it is on the bag.


Glue? How did that happen? I guess someone was trying to glue something on the bag...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Glue? How did that happen? I guess someone was trying to glue something on the bag...


Trying to glue the hardware together!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Trying to glue the hardware together!


Oh! Yikes! I would keep it because the leather (the most important part) is beautiful.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh! Yikes! I would keep it because the leather (the most important part) is beautiful.


I think I have to agree, this bag is beautiful and can be fixed...it's just going to cost a little.


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> I think I have to agree, this bag is beautiful and can be fixed...it's just going to cost a little.


I’d be tempted to send those pictures to customer service or your contact person, if you have one.  If they didn’t disclose that hardware on the listing, that is unacceptable.  Maybe if you explain the situation, you will get a credit.  Unfortunately, if you send it back, they will put it back up for sale.  I returned one to them a couple months ago.  There was no way I would have considered taking the bag I bought out in public.  I told them that bag should never have been consigned because it was in such bad condition.   A few days later, they put the bag up for sale again with no mention of the true condition.

but since you have the hardware, I’d keep it.  It’s just the principle of the matter, ya know!!??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> I’d be tempted to send those pictures to customer service or your contact person, if you have one.  If they didn’t disclose that hardware on the listing, that is unacceptable.  Maybe if you explain the situation, you will get a credit.  Unfortunately, if you send it back, they will put it back up for sale.  I returned one to them a couple months ago.  There was no way I would have considered taking the bag I bought out in public.  I told them that bag should never have been consigned because it was in such bad condition.   A few days later, they put the bag up for sale again with no mention of the true condition.
> 
> but since you have the hardware, I’d keep it.  It’s just the principle of the matter, ya know!!??


I contacted customer service and my options were to return the bag or keep it. I’m going to keep the bag and send it off to purse rehab to replace the hardware.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I contacted customer service and my options were to return the bag or keep it. I’m going to keep the bag and send it off to purse rehab to replace the hardware.


Ok, good luck Carrie....post pics of the bag when you get it back!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Ok, good luck Carrie....post pics of the bag when you get it back!


Sent my green Nikki in today to get fixed!! I’m a little nervous though!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sent my green Nikki in today to get fixed!! I’m a little nervous though!!


I feel the same way about my black SW MAB!!  It's at Rago Bros. as we speak!!  We'll have to post pics of our fixed bags when we get then back!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I feel the same way about my black SW MAB!!  It's at Rago Bros. as we speak!!  We'll have to post pics of our fixed bags when we get then back!!


I can't wait to see your MAB @Antonia! Are they just replacing the handles?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I can't wait to see your MAB @Antonia! Are they just replacing the handles?


Yes, it's costing $80 not including shipping back to me...so just under $100.  It's a lot considering I paid $135 (I think?) for the bag so it's now a $235 investment!! Since it's the coveted SW leather, I figured it was worth it!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Yes, it's costing $80 not including shipping back to me...so just under $100.  It's a lot considering I paid $135 (I think?) for the bag so it's now a $235 investment!! Since it's the coveted SW leather, I figured it was worth it!!


Can’t wait to see this!!  I’m considering replacing handles on my BBW MAB.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Can’t wait to see this!!  I’m considering replacing handles on my BBW MAB.


I wonder if they can make BW handles??  If so, I might do that too!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Can’t wait to see this!!  I’m considering replacing handles on my BBW MAB.





Antonia said:


> I wonder if they can make BW handles??  If so, I might do that too!!


Good idea! I have several MA bags that could benefit from new handles.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Emerald Green MAB. Floppy handles of course lol. A little dry so will try some CPR in a bit.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Emerald Green MAB. Floppy handles of course lol. A little dry so will try some CPR in a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4867124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867125
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867128


Looks exactly like mine. Looking forward to the after images!


----------



## jennalovesbags

If anyone is hiding a Bal First in caramel or other colors for sale.... let me know


----------



## jennalovesbags

That wine/FDL getaway tote that was on posh? She's now mine! I received an offer for $60 + free shipping and I couldn't say no.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> That wine/FDL getaway tote that was on posh? She's now mine! I received an offer for $60 + free shipping and I couldn't say no.


Oh good!  I'm so glad someone here bought it!  It's heavy but if you wear it with the wide shoulder strap, it's not so bad.  It's a great looking bag!!  Congrats!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Oh good!  I'm so glad someone here bought it!  It's heavy but if you wear it with the wide shoulder strap, it's not so bad.  It's a great looking bag!!  Congrats!



Realistically I know I won’t carry it often, but it’s so beautiful!


----------



## Denverite

jennalovesbags said:


> That wine/FDL getaway tote that was on posh? She's now mine! I received an offer for $60 + free shipping and I couldn't say no.



Oooh congrats that bag looks so beautiful! I just saw that offer a few minutes ago too and so glad it was snagged!


----------



## Denverite

Did anyone buy the stonewash black MAM with silver hardware and paisley lining over the weekend? I am kicking myself for hesitating and really hope it was someone here that got it!  And please post some pics!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Thanks to @Jeepgurl76, I snagged this beauty...I love the color!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks to @Jeepgurl76, I snagged this beauty...I love the color!
> View attachment 4871457


I’m glad you love it!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks to @Jeepgurl76, I snagged this beauty...I love the color!
> View attachment 4871457


Oh wow...that's so gorgeous!! It's wine, right??


----------



## JenJBS

Help please... What are your thoughts/opinions on carnation red, guava, and melon? How is the nubuck suede leather?


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Help please... What are your thoughts/opinions on carnation red, guava, and melon? How is the nubuck suede leather?


Sorry I don't have any experience with those colors or leather...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> Help please... What are your thoughts/opinions on carnation red, guava, and melon? How is the nubuck suede leather?


If you could post some pics that would help!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> If you could post some pics that would help!



The more pink color on top is guava. The more orange color on bottom is melon.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> The more pink color on top is guava. The more orange color on bottom is melon.
> 
> View attachment 4871953
> View attachment 4871954
> View attachment 4871955


I don’t know if I’ll be much help!! I love both colors. I would choose melon.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I don’t know if I’ll be much help!! I love both colors. I would choose melon.



Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh wow...that's so gorgeous!! It's wine, right??


I think so. It's a bit more red than my wine nikki.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> The more pink color on top is guava. The more orange color on bottom is melon.
> 
> View attachment 4871953
> View attachment 4871954
> View attachment 4871955


Definitely red.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Definitely red.



Thanks!   It's the one I think I'd get the most use out of. It seems year round, while the others seem more spring/summer bags.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Thanks!   It's the one I think I'd get the most use out of. It seems year round, while the others seem more spring/summer bags.


That's true about the year-round use. I didn't think of that.


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks to @Jeepgurl76, I snagged this beauty...I love the color!
> View attachment 4871457



I love this one! What’s the lining on it? Is it a MAM?


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> I love this one! What’s the lining on it? Is it a MAM?


Yes, it's a MAM. The lining is black and white floral.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> The more pink color on top is guava. The more orange color on bottom is melon.
> 
> View attachment 4871953
> View attachment 4871954
> View attachment 4871955


I love the melon!! Also it looks like it would be more forgiving of any marks and you could wear it in any season.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Did anyone buy the stonewash black MAM with silver hardware and paisley lining over the weekend? I am kicking myself for hesitating and really hope it was someone here that got it!  And please post some pics!!


Where was it being sold? I love that lining!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I love the melon!! Also it looks like it would be more forgiving of any marks and you could wear it in any season.



Thanks, Shelby!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Did anyone buy the stonewash black MAM with silver hardware and paisley lining over the weekend? I am kicking myself for hesitating and really hope it was someone here that got it!  And please post some pics!!


Do you mean this one? I thought about it, but I just bought a SW MAM.








						Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Do you mean this one? I thought about it, but I just bought a SW MAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



yes!!! I shouldve jumped on it when I saw it, instead I asked a question and then it was gone in a flash lol


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> yes!!! I shouldve jumped on it when I saw it, instead I asked a question and then it was gone in a flash lol


That was Carrie's!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> yes!!! I shouldve jumped on it when I saw it, instead I asked a question and then it was gone in a flash lol


Yeah, that paisley lining is pretty special!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Denverite said:


> yes!!! I shouldve jumped on it when I saw it, instead I asked a question and then it was gone in a flash lol


I don’t think it was a TPFr who purchased


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> That was Carrie's!



I know it! Gah, I should've just bought it. I had bought two from her earlier that day already, so should've just made it 3


----------



## jennalovesbags

My wine getaway tote arrived today! I’m going to wait til tomorrow for photos in the sun though. She’s lovely and my first bag with FDL lining.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> My wine getaway tote arrived today! I’m going to wait til tomorrow for photos in the sun though. She’s lovely and my first bag with FDL lining.


I can't wait to see this one!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## samfalstaff

I just wanted to give a shoutout to Lovin' My Bags (LMB) products. The leather on my wine MAM was a little stiff, but I think it's because it wasn't carried all that much. I used the LMB cleanser and conditioner products on her and am very happy with the results. The leather has definitely softened up quite a bit. 

Before



AFTER


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I just wanted to give a shoutout to Lovin' My Bags (LMB) products. The leather on my wine MAM was a little stiff, but I think it's because it wasn't carried all that much. I used the LMB cleanser and conditioner products on her and am very happy with the results. The leather has definitely softened up quite a bit.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4876644
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> View attachment 4876645
> View attachment 4876646


It looks simply amazing!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I just wanted to give a shoutout to Lovin' My Bags (LMB) products. The leather on my wine MAM was a little stiff, but I think it's because it wasn't carried all that much. I used the LMB cleanser and conditioner products on her and am very happy with the results. The leather has definitely softened up quite a bit.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4876644
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> View attachment 4876645
> View attachment 4876646


looks great...I should check those products out.  I've been using Apple Care for years


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I just wanted to give a shoutout to Lovin' My Bags (LMB) products. The leather on my wine MAM was a little stiff, but I think it's because it wasn't carried all that much. I used the LMB cleanser and conditioner products on her and am very happy with the results. The leather has definitely softened up quite a bit.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4876644
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> View attachment 4876645
> View attachment 4876646


so which products did you use? So Natural cleanser? Beauty & Shine?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> so which products did you use? So Natural cleanser? Beauty & Shine?


The So Natural ones for RM. I use the more delicate LMB products for the Bal bags.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It looks simply amazing!!


Thanks.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> looks great...I should check those products out.  I've been using Apple Care for years


Thanks. How are the Apple care products? muchstuff on the Bal forum said they didn't do much for her so I've been trying LMB and Leather CPR. LMB products are a tad expensive so I'm not sure I can continue using them.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. How are the Apple care products? muchstuff on the Bal forum said they didn't do much for her so I've been trying LMB and Leather CPR. LMB products are a tad expensive so I'm not sure I can continue using them.


I have the Leather Care, which is supposed to condition and clean.  It's gentle.  I can't really say I've seen any major difference when I've used it.  I have a red Prada deerskin wallet which is faded on the front part.  When I've used this product on it, it looks better at first but effect doesn't last.  
I've also used the Apple Garde spray protectant.  I think thats a decent product but there are others that are probably just as good.
Those LMB products are a bit pricey.  Couldn't tell if shipping was free?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I have the Leather Care, which is supposed to condition and clean.  It's gentle.  I can't really say I've seen any major difference when I've used it.  I have a red Prada deerskin wallet which is faded on the front part.  When I've used this product on it, it looks better at first but effect doesn't last.
> I've also used the Apple Garde spray protectant.  I think thats a decent product but there are others that are probably just as good.
> Those LMB products are a bit pricey.  Couldn't tell if shipping was free?


Shipping is not free either.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Shipping is not free either.


so we're talking maybe $25 per bottle (1.7 oz?).....pricey...but if it really makes a difference on a bag that needs help, then I guess it's worth it.
for comparison the Apple conditioner I have is 8 oz.  I don't recall what I paid for it but it wasn't $25.  But it's more for general maintenance, not dramatic improvement


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> so we're talking maybe $25 per bottle (1.7 oz?).....pricey...but if it really makes a difference on a bag that needs help, then I guess it's worth it.
> for comparison the Apple conditioner I have is 8 oz.  I don't recall what I paid for it but it wasn't $25.  But it's more for general maintenance, not dramatic improvement


It makes a difference with my Bal bags. On my RM bags I’m not sure because I haven’t used anything else on them. It’s just too expensive to sustain this level of care so I’ll probably switch over to Leather CPR for maintenance. I’ll break out the LMB for tricky projects.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> It makes a difference with my Bal bags. On my RM bags I’m not sure because I haven’t used anything else on them. It’s just too expensive to sustain this level of care so I’ll probably switch over to Leather CPR for maintenance. I’ll break out the LMB for tricky projects.


I haven't tried Leather CPR but just looked and it's much more reasonably priced....I'll keep that one in mind


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> It makes a difference with my Bal bags. On my RM bags I’m not sure because I haven’t used anything else on them. It’s just too expensive to sustain this level of care so I’ll probably switch over to Leather CPR for maintenance. I’ll break out the LMB for tricky projects.


I spray new lighter colored bags with Apple Garde or similar product when I first get them.  Do you use Leather CPR as protectant?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I just wanted to give a shoutout to Lovin' My Bags (LMB) products. The leather on my wine MAM was a little stiff, but I think it's because it wasn't carried all that much. I used the LMB cleanser and conditioner products on her and am very happy with the results. The leather has definitely softened up quite a bit.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4876644
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> View attachment 4876645
> View attachment 4876646


This is a gorgeous bag! Wherever did you find it? I love LMB products too!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I haven't tried Leather CPR but just looked and it's much more reasonably priced....I'll keep that one in mind


I use Leather CPR and I like it a lot, a little goes a long way.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I spray new lighter colored bags with Apple Garde or similar product when I first get them.  Do you use Leather CPR as protectant?


Leather CPR is a conditioner, for a protectant you can use appleguard or even Kiwi Protect-All.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, that paisley lining is pretty special!


I love that lining. It's too bad she didn't just stick with black and white linings.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I spray new lighter colored bags with Apple Garde or similar product when I first get them.  Do you use Leather CPR as protectant?


Not sure if Leather CPR is a protectant. So no, I don't use it as such. LMB makes a protectant, but I didn't buy it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> This is a gorgeous bag! Wherever did you find it? I love LMB products too!!


It's from @Jeepgurl76. I'm just pleased with how soft the bag feels now. I also used the LMB products on my emerald MAM. It doesn't look any better (due to the preexisting stains), but it certainly feels softer. 
BEFORE




AFTER


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It's from @Jeepgurl76. I'm just pleased with how soft the bag feels now. I also used the LMB products on my emerald MAM. It doesn't look any better (due to the preexisting stains), but it certainly feels softer.
> BEFORE
> View attachment 4877193
> View attachment 4877194
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> View attachment 4877195
> View attachment 4877196


Looks beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

I just found out that my SW Mab wont be done for 'another week or so' from Rago Bros.   It's already been 2 weeks now I have to wait another 2!  Ugh.  Oh well, what can I do?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I just found out that my SW Mab wont be done for 'another week or so' from Rago Bros.   It's already been 2 weeks now I have to wait another 2!  Ugh.  Oh well, what can I do?


Oh, that's too bad. Were you able to pick what color handles you wanted?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, that's too bad. Were you able to pick what color handles you wanted?


No, they said they would use pre-made handles with high quality leather.  We shall see.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> No, they said they would use pre-made handles with high quality leather.  We shall see.


Oh. I was thinking I could send my emerald MAM there for handle replacement but not if I can't pick the color.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh. I was thinking I could send my emerald MAM there for handle replacement but not if I can't pick the color.


Oh I'm sure they will match the leather color for you!!  So, it's weird, earlier I emailed the girl who gave me the quote, and she was the one who said one to two more weeks....on my way home from work, I got a text from Rago that my handbag is all done!! Then I got an email from UPS that my package will arrive tomorrow!!! Woo hoo!!  I just hope they did a great job!  I'll keep you all up to date!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh I'm sure they will match the leather color for you!!  So, it's weird, earlier I emailed the girl who gave me the quote, and she was the one who said one to two more weeks....on my way home from work, I got a text from Rago that my handbag is all done!! Then I got an email from UPS that my package will arrive tomorrow!!! Woo hoo!!  I just hope they did a great job!  I'll keep you all up to date!!


Wow! What a rollercoaster ride of updates. Looking forward to the reveal!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! What a rollercoaster ride of updates. Looking forward to the reveal!


I know,  right??


----------



## JenJBS

Hope you get it tomorrow, Antonia. Especially since Covid, it seems almost impossible to accurately say when things will arrive by Mail/FedEx/UPS. I've had things arrive surprisingly fast, and other things take forever. My purple Mini MAC is supposed to be delivered tomorrow, but since it hasn't yet left the USPS Distribution Center in New York, I don't think that's going to happen. And it was shipped days ago.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Hope you get it tomorrow, Antonia. Especially since Covid, it seems almost impossible to accurately say when things will arrive by Mail/FedEx/UPS. I've had things arrive surprisingly fast, and other things take forever. My purple Mini MAC is supposed to be delivered tomorrow, but since it hasn't yet left the USPS Distribution Center in New York, I don't think that's going to happen. And it was shipped days ago.


Thanks @JenJBS ,  I'm sure you are 100% right!! I can't wait to see your purple mini MAC!   I hope you get soon!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thanks @JenJBS ,  I'm sure you are 100% right!! I can't wait to see your purple mini MAC!   I hope you get soon!



Thank you, Antonia. Hopefully your repaired bag arrives tomorrow, and the new handles are perfect. The different stories you heard is strange. This insane year...


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Antonia. Hopefully your repaired bag arrives tomorrow, and the new handles are perfect. The different stories you heard is strange. This insane year...


Ok, let's blame it on 2020!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Ok, let's blame it on 2020!



At this point I'm willing to blame anything and everything on 2020... I figure better to direct my frustration/anger/etc at 2020 than at people who are dealing with a lot of stress - which we all are.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I just found out that my SW Mab wont be done for 'another week or so' from Rago Bros.   It's already been 2 weeks now I have to wait another 2!  Ugh.  Oh well, what can I do?


It will be here before you know it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It will be here before you know it!


I was updated that it's coming today!!!  OMG, I am excited and nervous at the same time!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I’m trying to buy a house so I need to be on a ban. If only I could hold myself to it!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m trying to buy a house so I need to be on a ban. If only I could hold myself to it!


Good luck @jennalovesbags !!


----------



## Shelby33

@Haughty ,I don't remember which thread you posted in about your grey/green Nikki, but I just found this, so apparently there were 2 olives.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> @Haughty ,I don't remember which thread you posted in about your grey/green Nikki, but I just found this, so apparently there were 2 olives.
> View attachment 4881454


That seems very close to the color.   any pictures of the lining?


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> That seems very close to the color.   any pictures of the lining?


Unfortunately I couldn't find any.


----------



## samfalstaff

I've been looking at this listing on TRR for a while now. It's listed as having "slight discoloration" which to me sounds like maybe 1-2 spots. Although if you look at the pictures, it seems like almost the entire bottom of the bag is darkened. Is that what it looks like to you all or do you think it's just the lighting? I haven't bought much from TRR. I know this is listed as final sale, but I've heard it's actually quite easy to get something returned even though it's final sale. If I rely on their description of "slight discoloration" and find instead that the bottom of the bag is just completely discolored, do you think they would accept the return?


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/rebecca-minkoff-m-a-b-shoulder-bag-81ipf?position=18


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I've been looking at this listing on TRR for a while now. It's listed as having "slight discoloration" which to me sounds like maybe 1-2 spots. Although if you look at the pictures, it seems like almost the entire bottom of the bag is darkened. Is that what it looks like to you all or do you think it's just the lighting? I haven't bought much from TRR. I know this is listed as final sale, but I've heard it's actually quite easy to get something returned even though it's final sale. If I rely on their description of "slight discoloration" and find instead that the bottom of the bag is just completely discolored, do you think they would accept the return?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/rebecca-minkoff-m-a-b-shoulder-bag-81ipf?position=18


I must be missing something.....I don't see a pic of the bottom of the bag.  If it was me (and if I felt the price was good - which this one is priced ok but not very low IMO) if the bottom was darkened and nothing gross I wouldn't be bothered much.  you don't really look at the bottom much do you?  as far as returns at trr, I have no experience.  I would think you'd have to make a case that it was misrepresented and in this case, they are disclosing it has marks


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I must be missing something.....I don't see a pic of the bottom of the bag.  If it was me (and if I felt the price was good - which this one is priced ok but not very low IMO) if the bottom was darkened and nothing gross I wouldn't be bothered much.  you don't really look at the bottom much do you?  as far as returns at trr, I have no experience.  I would think you'd have to make a case that it was misrepresented and in this case, they are disclosing it has marks


I should have been more clear. I meant the "area" around the bottom of the bag. If you look at the pictures, you can see some dark marks/shadows there, but I can't tell if it's just shadows or actual discoloration of leather. They're disclosing it has "slight" marks which to me is not reflected in the pictures if you believe it's discoloration and not shadows. So I was wondering if perhaps it is just shadows and not discoloration. (Sorry - that was probably as clear as mud. I have too much time on my hands these days.)


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I should have been more clear. I meant the "area" around the bottom of the bag. If you look at the pictures, you can see some dark marks/shadows there, but I can't tell if it's just shadows or actual discoloration of leather. They're disclosing it has "slight" marks which to me is not reflected in the pictures if you believe it's discoloration and not shadows. So I was wondering if perhaps it is just shadows and not discoloration. (Sorry - that was probably as clear as mud. I have too much time on my hands these days.)


I'm not the best at evaluating pics but I don't see discoloration or marks....you could try asking the seller to comment on what you see?
I like the color


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I've been looking at this listing on TRR for a while now. It's listed as having "slight discoloration" which to me sounds like maybe 1-2 spots. Although if you look at the pictures, it seems like almost the entire bottom of the bag is darkened. Is that what it looks like to you all or do you think it's just the lighting? I haven't bought much from TRR. I know this is listed as final sale, but I've heard it's actually quite easy to get something returned even though it's final sale. If I rely on their description of "slight discoloration" and find instead that the bottom of the bag is just completely discolored, do you think they would accept the return?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/rebecca-minkoff-m-a-b-shoulder-bag-81ipf?position=18


I also don't see any discoloration, but maybe you could brighten up the pictures and see if there is anything there. I will say the bag does not hang that way, it is much more slouchy. I don't have any experience with TRR though, sorry.


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> I've been looking at this listing on TRR for a while now. It's listed as having "slight discoloration" which to me sounds like maybe 1-2 spots. Although if you look at the pictures, it seems like almost the entire bottom of the bag is darkened. Is that what it looks like to you all or do you think it's just the lighting? I haven't bought much from TRR. I know this is listed as final sale, but I've heard it's actually quite easy to get something returned even though it's final sale. If I rely on their description of "slight discoloration" and find instead that the bottom of the bag is just completely discolored, do you think they would accept the return?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/rebecca-minkoff-m-a-b-shoulder-bag-81ipf?position=18


I called them once to ask about a bag.   The CS agent told me there are 4 levels of grading

Best is Pristine 
Can’t remember this name might be Excellent 
Very good
Good.  

She told me I might want to consider only the top two.   I have never seen pristine on a bag on there.   Even when I sent them a brand new bag with tags and never worn it was not labeled as pristine

With that confusing explanation I have many times bought good and very good without problems.   

Hope that helped and that I didn’t further confuse everyone.   Sorry for any typos and lack of punctuation. I’m at work and don’t want to get busted!   LOL


----------



## Denverite

Throwing my two cents in here, but I think that often times they just put vague Descriptions like “discoloration throughout” to cover themselves In case there’s a spot here or there. I’ve found that from FASHIONPHILE and TRR that I’ve been pleasantly surprised and things have been in better condition than I’ve expected. I also have no experience with TRR returns though! Also I think on the MA hobo, it’s lighting issues and I don’t see any discoloration (I’m also on my phone and not a computer.)


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> Throwing my two cents in here, but I think that often times they just put vague Descriptions like “discoloration throughout” to cover themselves In case there’s a spot here or there. I’ve found that from FASHIONPHILE and TRR that I’ve been pleasantly surprised and things have been in better condition than I’ve expected. I also have no experience with TRR returns though! Also I think on the MA hobo, it’s lighting issues and I don’t see any discoloration (I’m also on my phone and not a computer.)


you just never know...I bought a bag one time (from Tradesy maybe).  I asked about the condition and seller just said "looks good to me".  Bag turned out to be pristine.  others will say their bags are like new and have a glaring flaw.


----------



## samfalstaff

@sdkitty @Haughty @Shelby33 @Denverite Thanks everyone for your thoughts!


----------



## Shelby33

My SW espresso MAM will be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> My SW espresso MAM will be here tomorrow!!!


Yay! Fingers crossed that you like it!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yay! Fingers crossed that you like it!!


Oh you know I will love it!!!


----------



## dolali

samfalstaff said:


> I've been looking at this listing on TRR for a while now. It's listed as having "slight discoloration" which to me sounds like maybe 1-2 spots. Although if you look at the pictures, it seems like almost the entire bottom of the bag is darkened. Is that what it looks like to you all or do you think it's just the lighting? I haven't bought much from TRR. I know this is listed as final sale, but I've heard it's actually quite easy to get something returned even though it's final sale. If I rely on their description of "slight discoloration" and find instead that the bottom of the bag is just completely discolored, do you think they would accept the return?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/rebecca-minkoff-m-a-b-shoulder-bag-81ipf?position=18



I see some “whiter” spots on front of bag, on the front flap where pocket is. At least on my ipad, I can see it on both pics showing the front of the bag. I dont see the discoloration at the bottom though.

 The leather on these bags is thick and sturdy so maybe a good leather cleaner/conditioner will help? 

Its a very pretty bag! But Im biased since I love mine


----------



## samfalstaff

dolali said:


> I see some “whiter” spots on front of bag, on the front flap where pocket is. At least on my ipad, I can see it on both pics showing the front of the bag. I dont see the discoloration at the bottom though.
> 
> The leather on these bags is thick and sturdy so maybe a good leather cleaner/conditioner will help?
> 
> Its a very pretty bag! But Im biased since I love mine


Yes, dealing with TRR always involves lots of zooming and squinting.


----------



## Shelby33

I read someone was asking about a SW Nikki, found an old picture of one.


----------



## dolali

Shelby33 said:


> I read someone was asking about a SW Nikki, found an old picture of one.
> View attachment 4883894



OMG! This is BEAUTIFUL! and I am sure hard to find? I LOVE silver HW!


----------



## Shelby33

dolali said:


> OMG! This is BEAUTIFUL! and I am sure hard to find? I LOVE silver HW!


I think it would be so hard to find, but there were definitely other black Nikkis with silver HW!


----------



## dolali

Shelby33 said:


> I think it would be so hard to find, but there were definitely other black Nikkis with silver HW!




Thanks for the info! I would love to have a black Nikki with silver HW!


----------



## Shelby33

dolali said:


> Thanks for the info! I would love to have a black Nikki with silver HW!


I know there was an old school pebbled black Nikki with silver HW, a midnight with silver, a Noir with silver, and probably many others.


----------



## Haughty

dolali said:


> Thanks for the info! I would love to have a black Nikki with silver HW!


Here is a new school black Nikki with silver.   If you are patient, an OS black and silver should show up.  You could always throw them a low price and see if they take it if you’re in a hurry.

and if someone could tell me again how to post those listings on Posh, I would be grateful


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Here is a new school black Nikki with silver.   If you are patient, an OS black and silver should show up.  You could always throw them a low price and see if they take it if you’re in a hurry.
> 
> and if someone could tell me again how to post those listings on Posh, I would be grateful
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884147




Click on "share"


----------



## dolali

Haughty said:


> Here is a new school black Nikki with silver.   If you are patient, an OS black and silver should show up.  You could always throw them a low price and see if they take it if you’re in a hurry.
> 
> and if someone could tell me again how to post those listings on Posh, I would be grateful
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884147



Thank you!  I have plenty of unused bags since I hardly get out of the house these days. I'll be patient!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I read someone was asking about a SW Nikki, found an old picture of one.
> View attachment 4883894


Not sure, but maybe it was me. We've been talking a lot about stonewash lately. Looks like mine.


----------



## samfalstaff

Is anyone's "Watched Threads" button not working?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is anyone's "Watched Threads" button not working?


Yes not working either!


----------



## Shelby33

Me when I get a new RM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Me when I get a new RM
> View attachment 4884571


Awww, cutie!!!


----------



## dolali

Shelby33 said:


> Me when I get a new RM
> View attachment 4884571



Adorable!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

dolali said:


> Adorable!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

dolali said:


> I see some “whiter” spots on front of bag, on the front flap where pocket is. At least on my ipad, I can see it on both pics showing the front of the bag. I dont see the discoloration at the bottom though.
> 
> The leather on these bags is thick and sturdy so maybe a good leather cleaner/conditioner will help?
> 
> Its a very pretty bag! But Im biased since I love mine


you never know with sellers....some over disclose and some misrepresent bags as better than they are.  I recently inspected a bag of mine I thought was perfect.  when I looked closely at it with glasses on, it had some tiny white spots.  Even though they are not noticeable, I didn't want a problem with a buyer so I took it to consignment.  at least that way if it sells, the sale will be final and thats that.
If it was me, I'd be more inclined to take a risk if the price was low.
I got caught up in the excitement of a bag on this very subforum years ago.  Bought one for top dollar and it was flawed.  Kept it (with small begrudging price adjustment).  I like the bag but I view that as a mistake.


----------



## JenJBS

Just saw this on the RM website... This is Gunmetal. There are also black, cool tan, and twilight (dark blue) options. Not in love with the tassel... And my Mansur Gavriel Cloud and Bottega Veneta mini pouch have me spoiled with the magnetic closure, and this one zips. But I imagine some prefer the zipper closure.   What are your thoughts?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Me when I get a new RM
> View attachment 4884571


I love the one sock! Perfect toddler behavior!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes not working either!


Thanks...I switched browswers and now it works.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I love the one sock! Perfect toddler behavior!


I know hahaha!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Just saw this on the RM website... This is Gunmetal. There are also black, cool tan, and twilight (dark blue) options. Not in love with the tassel... And my Mansur Gavriel Cloud and Bottega Veneta mini pouch have me spoiled with the magnetic closure, and this one zips. But I imagine some prefer the zipper closure.   What are your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4884790


Hmm, I don't know. RM is not known for her current leather these days. I've heard BV has fabulous leather so...on the other hand, I like the metallic texture and shine of this bag.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Just saw this on the RM website... This is Gunmetal. There are also black, cool tan, and twilight (dark blue) options. Not in love with the tassel... And my Mansur Gavriel Cloud and Bottega Veneta mini pouch have me spoiled with the magnetic closure, and this one zips. But I imagine some prefer the zipper closure.   What are your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4884790


It's very nice!


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> Just saw this on the RM website... This is Gunmetal. There are also black, cool tan, and twilight (dark blue) options. Not in love with the tassel... And my Mansur Gavriel Cloud and Bottega Veneta mini pouch have me spoiled with the magnetic closure, and this one zips. But I imagine some prefer the zipper closure.   What are your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4884790


I'm not sure you'll find many of us here drawn to the newer pieces.


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> I'm not sure you'll find many of us here drawn to the newer pieces.



I see that a lot on the BV Forum, and bits of it on the Bal Forum. And I bet it's also on other Forums I don't follow. So far it's the RM Mac/Mini MAC I love from RM. Are those considered Old or New? And I need to get a stone washed leather item...


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> I see that a lot on the BV Forum, and bits of it on the Bal Forum. And I bet it's also on other Forums I don't follow. So far it's the RM Mac/Mini MAC I love from RM. Are those considered Old or New? And I need to get a stone washed leather item...


There are some older MACs. You can tell by looking at the interior. Black and white floral is an older style. I think @laurenrr has some of the older ones (if I remember correctly). I think there are other details to look for too...


----------



## laurenrr

samfalstaff said:


> There are some older MACs. You can tell by looking at the interior. Black and white floral is an older style. I think @laurenrr has some of the older ones (if I remember correctly). I think there are other details to look for too...


Yes my chocolate mac is considered old school- some ways to tell are finished tassles, the old brass hardware, and mine has the candy cane lining. I love my newer (middleschool?) mac just as much- the color is metallic honey and  it has no tassles and the (crosshatch? X?) lining


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Yes my chocolate mac is considered old school- some ways to tell are finished tassles, the old brass hardware, and mine has the candy cane lining. I love my newer (middleschool?) mac just as much- the color is metallic honey and  it has no tassles and the (crosshatch? X?) lining


I have a hard time finding OS MACs, but the interior lining will give it away. Do you know if they ever had the FDL interior?


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Yes my chocolate mac is considered old school- some ways to tell are finished tassles, the old brass hardware, and mine has the candy cane lining. I love my newer (middleschool?) mac just as much- the color is metallic honey and  it has no tassles and the (crosshatch? X?) lining


So earlier I said that you could not attach a strap to the OS MACs but now I am not sure, can you?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> So earlier I said that you could not attach a strap to the OS MACs but now I am not sure, can you?


Yes! I think maybe this one didnt come with a strap but the tpf'er i bought it from included one she had found that matched well and there are d rings where you can attach


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Yes! I think maybe this one didnt come with a strap but the tpf'er i bought it from included one she had found that matched well and there are d rings where you can attach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885065


I like that one. The leather looks wonderful!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Yes! I think maybe this one didnt come with a strap but the tpf'er i bought it from included one she had found that matched well and there are d rings where you can attach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885065


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

who shares their listings on the PF thread "your auction listings"?
I see chat back and forth saying things like "that's Carries MAM" or whatever.  But for those of use who don't necessarily have that inside info (as buyers) it would be nice to know that a bag on ebay or one of the other sites was from a PF member.  And it might be a good selling tool.
Maybe you all have used this but I don't see much RM on there now and the ones I see aren't from frequent posters in this subforum.
just asking
maybe you've used this and it wasn't effective


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> who shares their listings on the PF thread "your auction listings"?
> I see chat back and forth saying things like "that's Carries MAM" or whatever.  But for those of use who don't necessarily have that inside info (as buyers) it would be nice to know that a bag on ebay or one of the other sites was from a PF member.  And it might be a good selling tool.
> Maybe you all have used this but I don't see much RM on there now and the ones I see aren't from frequent posters in this subforum.
> just asking
> maybe you've used this and it wasn't effective


Carrie was selling a few of her bags on Mercari/Posh/eBay so when I saw someone post about it, I knew it was hers and said "that's Carrie's bag'.  She is not selling on the auction listings....I recommended her but I don't know if she was 'approved' yet...maybe she will chime in.  Hopefully this clears things up a little.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Carrie was selling a few of her bags on Mercari/Posh/eBay so when I saw someone post about it, I knew it was hers and said "that's Carrie's bag'.  She is not selling on the auction listings....I recommended her but I don't know if she was 'approved' yet...maybe she will chime in.  Hopefully this clears things up a little.


this is the thread - under "shopping resources"





						Your Auction Listings
					






					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> this is the thread - under "shopping resources"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Auction Listings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I never knew this thread existed.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I never knew this thread existed.


started a few months ago I think


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I never knew this thread existed.


Me either.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Me either.


apparently it's been here since 2017 but I didn't know about it for that long


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> If anyone is hiding a Bal First in caramel or other colors for sale.... let me know


There's one on fashionphile for $350.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> There's one on fashionphile for $350.


Thank you! I actually saw it before you posted and bought it. It's my first (har har) Bal! I'm very excited. The corners need a little love, so I'm going to buy some honey conditioner since it tends to darken leather a bit.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Also, now I'm *really* on a ban. I'm fortunate to still be getting a bonus this year so I allowed myself a small splurge and rest is going to my house down payment/closing costs. I hate having to be practical.


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> Thank you! I actually saw it before you posted and bought it. It's my first (har har) Bal! I'm very excited. The corners need a little love, so I'm going to buy some honey conditioner since it tends to darken leather a bit.


i have to admit.  I don’t even know how to pronounce Balenciago.  Can someone spell that phonetically?


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> Also, now I'm *really* on a ban. I'm fortunate to still be getting a bonus this year so I allowed myself a small splurge and rest is going to my house down payment/closing costs. I had having to be practical.


Better sell some Nikki’s to me!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Thank you! I actually saw it before you posted and bought it. It's my first (har har) Bal! I'm very excited. The corners need a little love, so I'm going to buy some honey conditioner since it tends to darken leather a bit.


Oh, good. If you can, please post pictures. I'm really curious about the leather honey but too chicken to use it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> i have to admit.  I don’t even know how to pronounce Balenciago.  Can someone spell that phonetically?


I've heard people pronounce the 'c' like they would a 'ch'. I've always said "ball-len-c-aga." But then I spent a good part of my adult life thinking it was Italian.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Thank you! I actually saw it before you posted and bought it. It's my first (har har) Bal! I'm very excited. The corners need a little love, so I'm going to buy some honey conditioner since it tends to darken leather a bit.


The caramel is a beautiful color and rare isn't it?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I've heard people pronounce the 'c' like they would a 'ch'. I've always said "ball-len-c-aga." But then I spent a good part of my adult life thinking it was Italian.


So did I.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> started a few months ago I think


Is this in place of Marketplace, or is that still here?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Is this in place of Marketplace, or is that still here?


No.  This is open to anyone.  Since 2017 I guess


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> The caramel is a beautiful color and rare isn't it?


Apparently? I’d love dark caramel but they are pricey.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Apparently? I’d love dark caramel but they are pricey.


I'd love to see pictures of this when you get it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Eeep. I received my leather honey today and used it on my cognac mini Nikki today (aka my FAVORITE bag). I think it may have ruined it. We'll see what it looks like when it's dry, but it's not looking good.


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> Eeep. I received my leather honey today and used it on my cognac mini Nikki today (aka my FAVORITE bag). I think it may have ruined it. We'll see what it looks like when it's dry, but it's not looking good.



Oh no! So sorry. Hope it looks better dry.   How did it it ruin it? Change the color?


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> Oh no! So sorry. Hope it looks better dry.   How did it it ruin it? Change the color?


I knew it would darken it, but it looks blackened rather than just darker. I'm sure it'll look a bit better when dried, but I'm not that hopeful. I should have tested it on a small spot, but I've used SO many conditioners over the years that I wasn't particularly worried. I always said I should buy a back up of this bag, so it might be time.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> I knew it would darken it, but it looks blackened rather than just darker. I'm sure it'll look a bit better when dried, but I'm not that hopeful. I should have tested it on a small spot, but I've used SO many conditioners over the years that I wasn't particularly worried. I always said I should buy a back up of this bag, so it might be time.


hopefully it will at least dry evenly so maybe darken a bit but still not be ruined


----------



## dolali

jennalovesbags said:


> Eeep. I received my leather honey today and used it on my cognac mini Nikki today (aka my FAVORITE bag). I think it may have ruined it. We'll see what it looks like when it's dry, but it's not looking good.



Oh gosh! The color may be darken a little bit, but I hope that when it absorbs and dries, it will be okay. Keep us posted.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Eeep. I received my leather honey today and used it on my cognac mini Nikki today (aka my FAVORITE bag). I think it may have ruined it. We'll see what it looks like when it's dry, but it's not looking good.


Oh, no! Hope it lightens up!


----------



## Skittle

jennalovesbags said:


> I knew it would darken it, but it looks blackened rather than just darker. I'm sure it'll look a bit better when dried, but I'm not that hopeful. I should have tested it on a small spot, but I've used SO many conditioners over the years that I wasn't particularly worried. I always said I should buy a back up of this bag, so it might be time.



I think that it will be fine in a week or two. The same think happened to me when I used it on the new brown (chocolate?) Nikki I recently bought on Ebay. The leather is not glazed and seems to have a texture that is not uniform. The leather honey left blackish streaks and spots all over. I though that I ruined it for sure! 

I left it hanging in the garage (so it woukd be warmer, at least during the day) and at the end of the week it seemed to have gone back to its normal color. 

I would not recommend using leather honey on any delicate or distressed leather.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Skittle said:


> I think that it will be fine in a week or two. The same think happened to me when I used it on the new brown (chocolate?) Nikki I recently bought on Ebay. The leather is not glazed and seems to have a texture that is not uniform. The leather honey left blackish streaks and spots all over. I though that I ruined it for sure!
> 
> I left it hanging in the garage (so it woukd be warmer, at least during the day) and at the end of the week it seemed to have gone back to its normal color.
> 
> I would not recommend using leather honey on any delicate or distressed leather.



It’s so stressful! It does look a bit better this AM, and last night I purchased a backup. I had been watching an OS Nikki on Posh of a similar color. This ban is going super well.

The leather honey is being returned to Amazon. Going to stick with Apple and the others that I have.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> It’s so stressful! It does look a bit better this AM, and last night I purchased a backup. I had been watching an OS Nikki on Posh of a similar color. This ban is going super well.
> 
> The leather honey is being returned to Amazon. Going to stick with Apple and the others that I have.


do you have sunny weather?  wonder if hanging in the sun would help


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> do you have sunny weather?  wonder if hanging in the sun would help


I don't really have a way to do that unfortunately.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> I don't really have a way to do that unfortunately.


I hope as someone said it will be better in time.....after reading this I'll probably stay away from leather honey (unless maybe on a black bag)


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> I hope as someone said it will be better in time.....after reading this I'll probably stay away from leather honey (unless maybe on a black bag)



I was thinking the same thing - Leather Honey is only for black bags.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> I was thinking the same thing - Leather Honey is only for black bags.


I have no experience with it but from what Jenna says I wouldn't take the risk on a lighter color


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> It’s so stressful! It does look a bit better this AM, and last night I purchased a backup. I had been watching an OS Nikki on Posh of a similar color. This ban is going super well.
> 
> The leather honey is being returned to Amazon. Going to stick with Apple and the others that I have.


How does it look today?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> How does it look today?


Still *very* dark. I could go over the whole thing but it would significantly change the color and it’s not easy to apply. Idk....


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Still *very* dark. I could go over the whole thing but it would significantly change the color and it’s not easy to apply. Idk....


So sorry to hear about this Jenna.  Can you post a picture of the bag?  I think if you do go over the whole bag, even though it would change the color at least it would be evenly colored and I'm sure the color will be gorgeous.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Still *very* dark. I could go over the whole thing but it would significantly change the color and it’s not easy to apply. Idk....


I have no experience with this product but I think based on what someone else said I'd at least wait a week before applying more.  Worst case scenario would you want to dye it black?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> So sorry to hear about this Jenna.  Can you post a picture of the bag?  I think if you do go over the whole bag, even though it would change the color at least it would be evenly colored and I'm sure the color will be gorgeous.




Here’s what it looks like right now.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Still *very* dark. I could go over the whole thing but it would significantly change the color and it’s not easy to apply. Idk....


Oh... I've read where people have to give it a week... I've never used it myself though.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Oh... I've read where people have to give it a week... I've never used it myself though.


Yeah, fair. My backup is on it's way too. So hopefully that one is in good shape!


----------



## jennalovesbags

In happier news, my Bal First should be here by Thursday!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> In happier news, my Bal First should be here by Thursday!


Oooh, the caramel one from FP. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Yeah, fair. My backup is on it's way too. So hopefully that one is in good shape!


Does it look any better today?


----------



## Shelby33

So today he puts on one of my shirts, I turn around, and see this on my bed.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> So today he puts on one of my shirts, I turn around, and see this on my bed.
> 
> View attachment 4891162


he likes leather


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So today he puts on one of my shirts, I turn around, and see this on my bed.
> 
> View attachment 4891162


What, you don't kiss and hug your RM bags everyday??   Cutie!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What, you don't kiss and hug your RM bags everyday??   Cutie!!!


No but I do feel them up like a pervert.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> he likes leather


Yes, he's gonna like leather, The Smith's, and no fairy tales!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> So today he puts on one of my shirts, I turn around, and see this on my bed.
> 
> View attachment 4891162


Oh, no!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> So today he puts on one of my shirts, I turn around, and see this on my bed.
> 
> View attachment 4891162



So cute. To be fair, I also love a deep inhale of my leather bags. I blame growing up riding horses for that.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Green Nikki came back today  I’m so happy with the job purse rehab did. 2nd pic shows the good side. The last pic is the side that was fixed!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Green Nikki came back today  I’m so happy with the job purse rehab did. 2nd pic shows the good side. The last pic is the side that was fixed!



Glad you're happy with the result!


----------



## JenJBS

If anyone is interested, there's a fun thread discussing furniture - designer and non-designer. If you have a piece you want to show off, or are considering a piece and want a second opinion it's a great thread. 





__





						Home & Garden - Designer and Other Furniture
					

Would it be possible to have a sub forum for designer and other furniture/items in general? People post pics here and there on the other forums but they tend to get lost in the general chatter and threads.  Likes and dislikes, tips, finds, big and small, expensive and cheap, IKEA to Gae Aulenti.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Green Nikki came back today  I’m so happy with the job purse rehab did. 2nd pic shows the good side. The last pic is the side that was fixed!


Wow, it came out great!!!  So happy that you're happy with the work!  I'm glad you kept this bag because that green is so gorgeous!!  I sent off my handles and SW Mab to Rago today for the 2nd repair.  I hope they can attach the handles by sewing them on and making it look professional.  They can't be any worse than the ones they put on there.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Green Nikki came back today  I’m so happy with the job purse rehab did. 2nd pic shows the good side. The last pic is the side that was fixed!


They did a great job!!


----------



## samfalstaff

I'm harvesting the hardware from an old small Nikki with signature HW. Does anyone need any HW to repair their bags? Light gold color.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Wow, it came out great!!!  So happy that you're happy with the work!  I'm glad you kept this bag because that green is so gorgeous!!  I sent off my handles and SW Mab to Rago today for the 2nd repair.  I hope they can attach the handles by sewing them on and making it look professional.  They can't be any worse than the ones they put on there.


Thank you! I put some CPR on and cleaned up that white spot on the bag a bit. Still a glue mark on it. Other than that I’m so glad I had it done! Hope you love your bag when you get it back! The handles they will put on will make all the difference I think!


----------



## jennalovesbags

In the ongoing saga of my mini Nikkis... my bag looks better. I'd say probably 8/10. Maybe will be better with time. The backup also arrived and there's a part of it that is quite a bit darker than the rest of the bag. Almost like a large water spot but without the water spot outline. It's strange. It has b/w floral lining and is lovely otherwise, but I think it's going back. It was also shipped without even tissue paper around it, which drives me batty. just a bag thrown in a box.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> In the ongoing saga of my mini Nikkis... my bag looks better. I'd say probably 8/10. Maybe will be better with time. The backup also arrived and there's a part of it that is quite a bit darker than the rest of the bag. Almost like a large water spot but without the water spot outline. It's strange. It has b/w floral lining and is lovely otherwise, but I think it's going back. It was also shipped without even tissue paper around it, which drives me batty. just a bag thrown in a box.


annoying when people ship like that
glad your treated bag is better....maybe it will continue to get better yet with time


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! I put some CPR on and cleaned up that white spot on the bag a bit. Still a glue mark on it. Other than that I’m so glad I had it done! Hope you love your bag when you get it back! The handles they will put on will make all the difference I think!


what did they do to it?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Such a great color!



Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Green Nikki came back today  I’m so happy with the job purse rehab did. 2nd pic shows the good side. The last pic is the side that was fixed!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! I put some CPR on and cleaned up that white spot on the bag a bit. Still a glue mark on it. Other than that I’m so glad I had it done! Hope you love your bag when you get it back! The handles they will put on will make all the difference I think!


It's like a sigh of relief, right??  Thank you!  I think so too...I just hope they don't hack up the base of the handles too much...they have to remove the old gold HW and open the seams up on the bottom but I hope they don't just glue it back together and actually sew it back together!!  I will be so thrilled.  The handles from the throw away bag are so perfect for this SW bag...I'll be so excited to use it!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's like a sigh of relief, right??  Thank you!  I think so too...I just hope they don't hack up the base of the handles too much...they have to remove the old gold HW and open the seams up on the bottom but I hope they don't just glue it back together and actually sew it back together!!  I will be so thrilled.  The handles from the throw away bag are so perfect for this SW bag...I'll be so excited to use it!!!


I think they should be able to do that easily, seems like just a few stitches?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think they should be able to do that easily, seems like just a few stitches?


I sure hope so @Shelby33 !!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Fixed the missing stud on my black Nikki with GHW! I bought a "throw-away" bag (as @Antonia calls it) and almost fell in love with the throw-away bag. But in the end, I performed surgery on it. Once again, thank you @Antonia for the Nikki!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Fixed the missing stud on my black Nikki with GHW! I bought a "throw-away" bag (as @Antonia calls it) and almost fell in love with the throw-away bag. But in the end, I performed surgery on it. Once again, thank you @Antonia for the Nikki!!


You're welcome!!  LOL, then you would have had to buy another throw away bag!!  How did it come out?  Can you post a pic?


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> It's like a sigh of relief, right??  Thank you!  I think so too...I just hope they don't hack up the base of the handles too much...they have to remove the old gold HW and open the seams up on the bottom but I hope they don't just glue it back together and actually sew it back together!!  I will be so thrilled.  The handles from the throw away bag are so perfect for this SW bag...I'll be so excited to use it!!!


is it possible to talk to them and request they sew it?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> is it possible to talk to them and request they sew it?


I already mentioned that in my email to them.  Where I was so upset about how they fixed them before, I would think they would right the wrong.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I already mentioned that in my email to them.  Where I was so upset about how they fixed them before, I would think they would right the wrong.


hope they get it right.....you might want to mention (if you can actually talk to anyone) the PF and all the people you're talking to....could help or hurt their business


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> hope they get it right.....you might want to mention (if you can actually talk to anyone) the PF and all the people you're talking to....could help or hurt their business


I will give them a chance to make everything right again before I do that.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I will give them a chance to make everything right again before I do that.


but if they don't get it right you'd be done with them, right?
I wasn't suggesting you get aggressive or threaten them - just a bit of encouragement since you've gone to all this trouble to provide the handles, etc.
But of course this is your business, not mine
Hope it works out and you have your HG bag back in rotation


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> but if they don't get it right you'd be done with them, right?
> I wasn't suggesting you get aggressive or threaten them - just a bit of encouragement since you've gone to all this trouble to provide the handles, etc.
> But of course this is your business, not mine
> Hope it works out and you have your HG bag back in rotation


Yea, I'll probably go to the folks that Carrie went to for her repair!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yea, I'll probably go to the folks that Carrie went to for her repair!!


I know you love the bag but I hope you don't have to pour more money into it


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> I know you love the bag but I hope you don't have to pour more money into it



+1


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> You're welcome!!  LOL, then you would have had to buy another throw away bag!!  How did it come out?  Can you post a pic?


Of course! I'll post tomorrow. Long day today with work and a stomach bug!! Yippee


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yea, I'll probably go to the folks that Carrie went to for her repair!!





sdkitty said:


> I know you love the bag but I hope you don't have to pour more money into it


The things we do for HG bags!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Of course! I'll post tomorrow. Long day today with work and a stomach bug!! Yippee



Sorry about the stomach bug. Hope you get feeling better.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Of course! I'll post tomorrow. Long day today with work and a stomach bug!! Yippee


I hope you feel better!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I hope you feel better!





JenJBS said:


> Sorry about the stomach bug. Hope you get feeling better.


Thanks. Living with kids...

Here's the almost finished product. I actually really like the siggy HW when it come to the studs. (Just not a fan of the siggy clasp.) There's still a hole in the lining that I need to sew which will be difficult without a sewing kit. 




Here's the poor victim/bag that I harvested for parts. I love the texture of the leather (reminds me of the bag that one of us - can't remember who - is getting soon...maybe in luxe), but it's a mini Nikki and quite worn.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. Living with kids...
> 
> Here's the almost finished product. I actually really like the siggy HW when it come to the studs. (Just not a fan of the siggy clasp.) There's still a hole in the lining that I need to sew which will be difficult without a sewing kit.
> View attachment 4894398
> 
> View attachment 4894399
> 
> Here's the poor victim/bag that I harvested for parts. I love the texture of the leather (reminds me of the bag that one of us - can't remember who - is getting soon...maybe in luxe), but it's a mini Nikki and quite worn.
> View attachment 4894400


It looks great!!! I hope you're feeling a lot better too!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It looks great!!! I hope you're feeling a lot better too!!!


Yes, I am. Thank you.


----------



## jennalovesbags

My Bal First _finally_ came today. Apparently it got sidetracked with the crazy weather in other parts of the US. It's so soft and lovely. The weather should be better later in the week for a proper photo, but I'm quite pleased with my first purchase (first Bal and first from Fashionphile).


----------



## jennalovesbags

What do you ladies use if you need to seal a small spot around the edges of leather? I feel like it was brought up previously.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> My Bal First _finally_ came today. Apparently it got sidetracked with the crazy weather in other parts of the US. It's so soft and lovely. The weather should be better later in the week for a proper photo, but I'm quite pleased with my first purchase (first Bal and first from Fashionphile).


Congrats on your new Balenciaga!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> My Bal First _finally_ came today. Apparently it got sidetracked with the crazy weather in other parts of the US. It's so soft and lovely. The weather should be better later in the week for a proper photo, but I'm quite pleased with my first purchase (first Bal and first from Fashionphile).


Can't wait to see it. I remember the sealant conversation but can't remember where it was discussed. So I'm no help there.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Can't wait to see it. I remember the sealant conversation but can't remember where it was discussed. So I'm no help there.


I know... I tried a search and nothing popped up, but I remember it too...


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I know... I tried a search and nothing popped up, but I remember it too...


What exactly are you trying to seal? Leather or sealant?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> What exactly are you trying to seal? Leather or sealant?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> This little spot


----------



## Shelby33

Is it a small slit in the leather?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Is it a small slit in the leather?



It’s where the leather meets the seal, if they makes sense. If it can’t be fixed it’s totally fine, you can’t really notice it. But if it can, all the better.


----------



## samfalstaff

Ugh. I'm a tad stressed right now. (Anyone in the US will understand.) So I'm contemplating these bags. Please talk me out of it.








						Rebecca minkoff mac clutch handbag
					

Shop gyshop's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca minkoff mac clutch handbag  Color is Plum with Rose Gold hardware. Adjustable strap for shoulder or crossbody wear.  Still brand new, never worn. Original tags included.  No...




					poshmark.com
				











						Rebecca Minkoff Amazon Green Nikki Hobo
					

Shop bgcutiepie's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo Amazon Green  This bag is a mid green some of the photos show darker than the true color. It shows too light in the first photo and the remainder is just...




					poshmark.com
				











						RARE Rebecca Minkoff MINI NIKKI Denim Leather Navy
					

Shop puppygoddess's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff MINI Nikki Hobo Bag in distressed denim (navy) leather. Beautiful pre-owned condition. The leather is smooth and soft. EXTREMELY rare fleur-de-lis lining. Measures...




					poshmark.com
				











						NWT Rebecca Minkoff MAB Morning After satchel bag
					

Shop mkupmommy's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @alliedawnshops. Loved it, but ready to rotate for something new.  Questions? Leave a comment below!




					poshmark.com


----------



## laurenrr

samfalstaff said:


> Ugh. I'm a tad stressed right now. (Anyone in the US will understand.) So I'm contemplating these bags. Please talk me out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca minkoff mac clutch handbag
> 
> 
> Shop gyshop's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca minkoff mac clutch handbag  Color is Plum with Rose Gold hardware. Adjustable strap for shoulder or crossbody wear.  Still brand new, never worn. Original tags included.  No...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Amazon Green Nikki Hobo
> 
> 
> Shop bgcutiepie's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo Amazon Green  This bag is a mid green some of the photos show darker than the true color. It shows too light in the first photo and the remainder is just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARE Rebecca Minkoff MINI NIKKI Denim Leather Navy
> 
> 
> Shop puppygoddess's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff MINI Nikki Hobo Bag in distressed denim (navy) leather. Beautiful pre-owned condition. The leather is smooth and soft. EXTREMELY rare fleur-de-lis lining. Measures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Rebecca Minkoff MAB Morning After satchel bag
> 
> 
> Shop mkupmommy's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @alliedawnshops. Loved it, but ready to rotate for something new.  Questions? Leave a comment below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Canadian here but i feel your pain. I love that nikki and the mab on the bottom so i am no help but if ever there was a time to cheer yourself up with shopping, this is it


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Ugh. I'm a tad stressed right now. (Anyone in the US will understand.) So I'm contemplating these bags. Please talk me out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca minkoff mac clutch handbag
> 
> 
> Shop gyshop's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca minkoff mac clutch handbag  Color is Plum with Rose Gold hardware. Adjustable strap for shoulder or crossbody wear.  Still brand new, never worn. Original tags included.  No...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Amazon Green Nikki Hobo
> 
> 
> Shop bgcutiepie's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo Amazon Green  This bag is a mid green some of the photos show darker than the true color. It shows too light in the first photo and the remainder is just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARE Rebecca Minkoff MINI NIKKI Denim Leather Navy
> 
> 
> Shop puppygoddess's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff MINI Nikki Hobo Bag in distressed denim (navy) leather. Beautiful pre-owned condition. The leather is smooth and soft. EXTREMELY rare fleur-de-lis lining. Measures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Rebecca Minkoff MAB Morning After satchel bag
> 
> 
> Shop mkupmommy's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @alliedawnshops. Loved it, but ready to rotate for something new.  Questions? Leave a comment below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


If you're going to go for one, go for the green Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> It’s where the leather meets the seal, if they makes sense. If it can’t be fixed it’s totally fine, you can’t really notice it. But if it can, all the better.


You could try leather glue but I would apply it with something like a toothpick and just use a tiny bit.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Ugh. I'm a tad stressed right now. (Anyone in the US will understand.) So I'm contemplating these bags. Please talk me out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca minkoff mac clutch handbag
> 
> 
> Shop gyshop's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca minkoff mac clutch handbag  Color is Plum with Rose Gold hardware. Adjustable strap for shoulder or crossbody wear.  Still brand new, never worn. Original tags included.  No...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Amazon Green Nikki Hobo
> 
> 
> Shop bgcutiepie's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo Amazon Green  This bag is a mid green some of the photos show darker than the true color. It shows too light in the first photo and the remainder is just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARE Rebecca Minkoff MINI NIKKI Denim Leather Navy
> 
> 
> Shop puppygoddess's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff MINI Nikki Hobo Bag in distressed denim (navy) leather. Beautiful pre-owned condition. The leather is smooth and soft. EXTREMELY rare fleur-de-lis lining. Measures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Rebecca Minkoff MAB Morning After satchel bag
> 
> 
> Shop mkupmommy's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @alliedawnshops. Loved it, but ready to rotate for something new.  Questions? Leave a comment below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com



The plum MAC is gorgeous!      I also like the green Nikki.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Ugh. I'm a tad stressed right now. (Anyone in the US will understand.) So I'm contemplating these bags. Please talk me out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca minkoff mac clutch handbag
> 
> 
> Shop gyshop's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca minkoff mac clutch handbag  Color is Plum with Rose Gold hardware. Adjustable strap for shoulder or crossbody wear.  Still brand new, never worn. Original tags included.  No...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Amazon Green Nikki Hobo
> 
> 
> Shop bgcutiepie's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo Amazon Green  This bag is a mid green some of the photos show darker than the true color. It shows too light in the first photo and the remainder is just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARE Rebecca Minkoff MINI NIKKI Denim Leather Navy
> 
> 
> Shop puppygoddess's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff MINI Nikki Hobo Bag in distressed denim (navy) leather. Beautiful pre-owned condition. The leather is smooth and soft. EXTREMELY rare fleur-de-lis lining. Measures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Rebecca Minkoff MAB Morning After satchel bag
> 
> 
> Shop mkupmommy's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @alliedawnshops. Loved it, but ready to rotate for something new.  Questions? Leave a comment below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


the leather on the NWT one doesn't look special to me....the green one is probably most unique and best pricing


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Canadian here but i feel your pain. I love that nikki and the mab on the bottom so i am no help but if ever there was a time to cheer yourself up with shopping, this is it


Yes to the MAM! I've got some kiss/crosshatch lined bags and the leather is pretty nice! As for the Nikki - someone here just posted a light green (Leaf) Nikki in the "in action" thread and the color seems similar. The linings are the same. Wondering if it's the same color.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> If you're going to go for one, go for the green Nikki!


I sent an offer. I'm guessing it was too low or it's an orphan listing.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yes to the MAM! I've got some kiss/crosshatch lined bags and the leather is pretty nice! As for the Nikki - someone here just posted a light green (Leaf) Nikki in the "in action" thread and the color seems similar. The linings are the same. Wondering if it's the same color.


I don't think it's the same color....the green leaf Nikki has grey and white small stripe so it's a little newer than blue and white stripe.  I love that green leaf color too!


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> I sent an offer. I'm guessing it was too low or it's an orphan listing.


Oh! Seller accepted about a minute after I posted this.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I sent an offer. I'm guessing it was too low or it's an orphan listing.


GL
what's an orphan listing?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> GL
> what's an orphan listing?


LOL, I think she means that someone listed this a loooong time ago and forgot about it....sometimes the sellers on Posh are MIA!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> LOL, I think she means that someone listed this a loooong time ago and forgot about it....sometimes the sellers on Posh are MIA!!


Yes. Or they sold the bag somewhere else and forgot to take the listing down.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> LOL, I think she means that someone listed this a loooong time ago and forgot about it....sometimes the sellers on Posh are MIA!!


oh, so maybe she didn't sell it but doesn't keep up with her account? or she sold it elsewhere and didn't take it off.
it would be disappointing to get involved with one like that


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. Or they sold the bag somewhere else and forgot to take the listing down.


well, again, GL....I suppose it could have been sitting on there for a long time and not sold....which would be good for you


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes to the MAM! I've got some kiss/crosshatch lined bags and the leather is pretty nice! As for the Nikki - someone here just posted a light green (Leaf) Nikki in the "in action" thread and the color seems similar. The linings are the same. Wondering if it's the same color.


I also had a bag with that linking and the leather was great!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I don't think it's the same color....the green leaf Nikki has grey and white small stripe so it's a little newer than blue and white stripe.  I love that green leaf color too!


Yeah the green with blue/white is Amazon Green and the leather is really nice!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> You could try leather glue but I would apply it with something like a toothpick and just use a tiny bit.


I’ll look that up, thank you.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I’ll look that up, thank you.


Angelus or something like that is one brand but any leather glue will work. Don't use superglue as it's not flexible.


----------



## Shelby33

Is it bad that I bought a white winter parka just because my bags would look good against it


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Is it bad that I bought a white winter parka just because my bags would look good against it


Now you're going to have to pose with all your bags wearing the new parka!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Now you're going to have to pose with all your bags wearing the new parka!!!


Hahaha!!


----------



## Shelby33

I got the coat, why did I wait so long to get a white coat? Perfect backdrop for bags!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I got the coat, why did I wait so long to get a white coat? Perfect backdrop for bags!!


Can't wait to see your upcoming pics!!  Maybe you'll influence us to all buy white parkas!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

@Shelby33 What is the interior of your cranberry Nikki? I tried looking for it but gave up.


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> @Shelby33 What is the interior of your cranberry Nikki? I tried looking for it but gave up.


If I remember correctly it is the blue and white stripe that has that silky feeling.


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> If I remember correctly it is the blue and white stripe that has that silky feeling.


That's what I thought! Thanks. I'm starting to like the blue and white striped bags (with the OS nameplate).


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> That's what I thought! Thanks. I'm starting to like the blue and white striped bags (with the OS nameplate).


Yes, me too-lol!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> @Shelby33 What is the interior of your cranberry Nikki? I tried looking for it but gave up.


Sorry just saw this, it is blue and white stripes.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Can't wait to see your upcoming pics!!  Maybe you'll influence us to all buy white parkas!!!!


Well I couldn't wear it today, it was 70°! I did put it on and my son said I didn't need it but I wore it anyway and took it off 10 seconds later haha. Then he complained about how I never listen to him for the whole ride.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I’m kinda liking this MAB Hobo! 3 colors hmmm which one??


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m kinda liking this MAB Hobo! 3 colors hmmm which one??
> 
> View attachment 4902260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902262


Oh man....why did you have to show me this???  I like the purplish one that is on the model!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Oh man....why did you have to show me this???  I like the purplish one that is on the model!!!


I like the black and purple like one. There is a discount code to bring it down to $248. This is really tempting me.


----------



## laurenrr

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m kinda liking this MAB Hobo! 3 colors hmmm which one??
> 
> View attachment 4902260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902262


Love the black!


----------



## Antonia

If I'm getting a new bag, I'm going to go for the Edie....I can't do both!   Just trying to decide on a color!  I wish the Cherrywood had silver HW instead of gunmetal...not sure if I'm a fan of GM HW. https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/coll.../edie-flap-shoulder-bag-hh19geqd37-cherrywood  What do you girls think?  I also love the one @snibor got!!  Decisions...decisions....I just need to take advantage of that discount while it's there.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> If I'm getting a new bag, I'm going to go for the Edie....I can't do both!   Just trying to decide on a color!  I wish the Cherrywood had silver HW instead of gunmetal...not sure if I'm a fan of GM HW. https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/coll.../edie-flap-shoulder-bag-hh19geqd37-cherrywood  What do you girls think?  I also love the one @snibor got!!  Decisions...decisions....I just need to take advantage of that discount while it's there.


I love gunmetal HW and think it looks nice on this bag


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I love gunmetal HW and think it looks nice on this bag


Thank you for your (enabling) @sdkitty !


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you for your (enabling) @sdkitty !


of course....you would do the same for any of us 
and I really do love GM HW....generally that or silver is my fave


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> If I'm getting a new bag, I'm going to go for the Edie....I can't do both!   Just trying to decide on a color!  I wish the Cherrywood had silver HW instead of gunmetal...not sure if I'm a fan of GM HW. https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/coll.../edie-flap-shoulder-bag-hh19geqd37-cherrywood  What do you girls think?  I also love the one @snibor got!!  Decisions...decisions....I just need to take advantage of that discount while it's there.


I love this!! The color and hardware!! I have been debating on an Edie for awhile! You should   Get it


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Oh man....why did you have to show me this???  I like the purplish one that is on the model!!!



+1


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love this!! The color and hardware!! I have been debating on an Edie for awhile! You should   Get it


You're all enablers!!   Are you getting the hobo?  It's gorgeous!! I don't like that she's calling it a MAB hobo because we already have one of those....the original!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> If I'm getting a new bag, I'm going to go for the Edie....I can't do both!   Just trying to decide on a color!  I wish the Cherrywood had silver HW instead of gunmetal...not sure if I'm a fan of GM HW. https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/coll.../edie-flap-shoulder-bag-hh19geqd37-cherrywood  What do you girls think?  I also love the one @snibor got!!  Decisions...decisions....I just need to take advantage of that discount while it's there.


I love this cherrywood bag. Also love the dark tan that @snibor got. Trying to find a preloved version of it. I might have to wait.


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> If I'm getting a new bag, I'm going to go for the Edie....I can't do both!   Just trying to decide on a color!  I wish the Cherrywood had silver HW instead of gunmetal...not sure if I'm a fan of GM HW. https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/coll.../edie-flap-shoulder-bag-hh19geqd37-cherrywood  What do you girls think?  I also love the one @snibor got!!  Decisions...decisions....I just need to take advantage of that discount while it's there.


Omg. I adore the cherrywood color.   I think for me tan is more versatile but that cherrywood is stunning. I would totally consider cherrywood myself.  Lol.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I love this cherrywood bag. Also love the dark tan that @snibor got. Trying to find a preloved version of it. I might have to wait.


 If I do, I'm thinking of going the 'afterpay' route of 4 interest free installments so that it takes the sting out-lol!



snibor said:


> Omg. I adore the cherrywood color.   I think for me tan is more versatile but that cherrywood is stunning. I would totally consider cherrywood myself.  Lol.



See what you started??


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> If I do, I'm thinking of going the 'afterpay' route of 4 interest free installments so that it takes the sting out-lol!
> 
> 
> 
> See what you started??


Ha!  Well I’ve now ordered the smaller cherrywood.  Baha!! I’m done.  Sigh. Ban island.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Ha!  Well I’ve now ordered the smaller cherrywood.  Baha!! I’m done.  Sigh. Ban island.


Oh man!!   I think these Edie's are going to be so addictive....I've been looking online and on You Tube reveals and there are so many great colors I missed out on!    Ok, well, you have to do a reveal when she arrives!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh man!!   I think these Edie's are going to be so addictive....I've been looking online and on You Tube reveals and there are so many great colors I missed out on!    Ok, well, you have to do a reveal when she arrives!!


I know! There was a lovely evergreen color a few months ago that I missed out on.


----------



## samfalstaff

snibor said:


> Omg. I adore the cherrywood color.   I think for me tan is more versatile but that cherrywood is stunning. I would totally consider cherrywood myself.  Lol.


Boy, you weren't kidding about that unpleasant yellow tinge. Found a preloved one for more money than the new one with the discount.








						NWT Rebecca Minkoff Edie Quilted Leather Medium Shoulder Bag COOL TAN AUTHENTIC  | eBay
					

Carry it as a shoulder bag or adjust the versatile pull-through strap for a crossbody style. Cowhide leather. Exterior slip pocket at the back.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## snibor

samfalstaff said:


> Boy, you weren't kidding about that unpleasant yellow tinge. Found a preloved one for more money than the new one with the discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Rebecca Minkoff Edie Quilted Leather Medium Shoulder Bag COOL TAN AUTHENTIC  | eBay
> 
> 
> Carry it as a shoulder bag or adjust the versatile pull-through strap for a crossbody style. Cowhide leather. Exterior slip pocket at the back.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


That’s a crazy price.  Ya the color doesn’t look anything like the photo irl.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m kinda liking this MAB Hobo! 3 colors hmmm which one??
> 
> View attachment 4902260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902262


Now green has been added! This is tough I really like the purple but black goes with everything! I also like the grey. Hmm choices lol I am going to pick one and get it! If I really love it then maybe I’ll buy another one ha ha.


----------



## snibor

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Now green has been added! This is tough I really like the purple but black goes with everything! I also like the grey. Hmm choices lol I am going to pick one and get it! If I really love it then maybe I’ll buy another one ha ha.


This color is stunning!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m kinda liking this MAB Hobo! 3 colors hmmm which one??
> 
> View attachment 4902260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902262


Love the design of this bag! If it comes in non-suede leather, I might bite. It's like a mashup of the Nikki and the OS MA hobo.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m kinda liking this MAB Hobo! 3 colors hmmm which one??
> 
> View attachment 4902260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902262


I like the grey!


----------



## samfalstaff

@jennalovesbags How's your brown Nikki doing after the leather honey? I'm thinking about using LH on a light green Bal bag that I intentionally want to darken.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> @jennalovesbags How's your brown Nikki doing after the leather honey? I'm thinking about using LH on a light green Bal bag that I intentionally want to darken.



I’ll pull it out again tomorrow and let you know!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Now green has been added! This is tough I really like the purple but black goes with everything! I also like the grey. Hmm choices lol I am going to pick one and get it! If I really love it then maybe I’ll buy another one ha ha.


Ohhh, that's a great neutral shade of green!!!  I still love the purple the most!!   I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> If I'm getting a new bag, I'm going to go for the Edie....I can't do both!   Just trying to decide on a color!  I wish the Cherrywood had silver HW instead of gunmetal...not sure if I'm a fan of GM HW. https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/coll.../edie-flap-shoulder-bag-hh19geqd37-cherrywood  What do you girls think?  I also love the one @snibor got!!  Decisions...decisions....I just need to take advantage of that discount while it's there.


I think it's really pretty. I just like the hardware on the bag to really pop, silver would have been TDF!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think it's really pretty. I just like the hardware on the bag to really pop, silver would have been TDF!


Yea, that's kind of how I feel too!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> @jennalovesbags How's your brown Nikki doing after the leather honey? I'm thinking about using LH on a light green Bal bag that I intentionally want to darken.


I'd give it an 8/9 out of 10. It's still not quite completely even, but I'm not sure I'd notice it if I wasn't me. I'm super attentive to these things.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> I'd give it an 8/9 out of 10. It's still not quite completely even, but I'm not sure I'd notice it if I wasn't me. I'm super attentive to these things.


Sounds like it improved though. That's good. I think I'll just save my LH for black bags or just throw it out. Been hearing too many horror stories about it on lighter bags.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds like it improved though. That's good. I think I'll just save my LH for black bags or just throw it out. Been hearing too many horror stories about it on lighter bags.


I think that’s a good plan.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m kinda liking this MAB Hobo! 3 colors hmmm which one??
> 
> View attachment 4902260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902262


WTH now there is only Black and green available  I’m having such a hard time deciding!! I don’t pay attention to the new bags Much do they restock the colors . The purple one no longer on the site or the grey


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I ordered the black MAB Hobo! Really nervous about it!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I ordered the black MAB Hobo! Really nervous about it!


I like the black because it has gold HW and I prefer gold to silver....can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Does anyone remember Gustto bags? I bought a Baca Bag for 5.00, just got it, reattached a part took 2 seconds and good to go!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Does anyone remember Gustto bags? I bought a Baca Bag for 5.00, just got it, reattached a part took 2 seconds and good to go!


Ohhh let's see!  I do remember Gustto bags...they were very well made!  I think I may have had one of those too back in 'the day'.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ohhh let's see!  I do remember Gustto bags...they were very well made!  I think I may have had one of those too back in 'the day'.





It's the exact same color as my SW Espresso MAM.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4903897
> 
> It's the exact same color as my SW Espresso MAM.


Oh wow, nice!!  I can't believe you only paid $5????  You are the queen of finding the bargains!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, nice!!  I can't believe you only paid $5????  You are the queen of finding the bargains!!


Five dollars! Shipping is more than that!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4903897
> 
> It's the exact same color as my SW Espresso MAM.



What a great style!       Congratulations on adding this fabulous bag to your collection!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Does anyone remember Gustto bags? I bought a Baca Bag for 5.00, just got it, reattached a part took 2 seconds and good to go!


was this at a thrift store?


----------



## sdkitty

so thanks to this subforum coming alive again (or me rediscovering it), my bag collection is now almost half RM.  I only have ten bags and four of them are RM - two cupids that I've had for years and two recently purchased oldies - Mattie and MAB.  
It's really fun getting high quality bags for great prices.  The other side of the coin, of course, is you get low prices (or no sales) on bags you want to offload.
I've bought and sold quite a few MAMs. Back in the day I could get one on sale and get all or a good part of my money back selling a while later.
 I don't have a desire to build a large collection but it's fun to look for gems at low prices.
thanks for the entertainment and enabling


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> was this at a thrift store?


Poshmark


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> What a great style!       Congratulations on adding this fabulous bag to your collection!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, nice!!  I can't believe you only paid $5????  You are the queen of finding the bargains!!


I was too cheap to buy it when it was 8.00 hahaha


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Poshmark


Who would list a bag for $5 on poshmark??


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Poshmark


wow, hardly seems worth the time for seller


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Who would list a bag for $5 on poshmark??


I don't know but she did!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> so thanks to this subforum coming alive again (or me rediscovering it), my bag collection is now almost half RM.  I only have ten bags and four of them are RM - two cupids that I've had for years and two recently purchased oldies - Mattie and MAB.
> It's really fun getting high quality bags for great prices.  The other side of the coin, of course, is you get low prices (or no sales) on bags you want to offload.
> I've bought and sold quite a few MAMs. Back in the day I could get one on sale and get all or a good part of my money back selling a while later.
> I don't have a desire to build a large collection but it's fun to look for gems at low prices.
> thanks for the entertainment and enabling


What bags are you trying to unload?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow, hardly seems worth the time for seller


Agreed!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> What bags are you trying to unload?


the bags at the consignment store are Proenza schouler keep all in military (green), MK Collection Tonne bag and a Cole Haan tote.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> the bags at the consignment store are Proenza schouler keep all in military (green), MK Collection Tonne bag and a Cole Haan tote.


Oh why are you getting rid of the Tonne?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know but she did!


I'd rather give the bag to a family member than try to sell for less than $10.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> What a great style!       Congratulations on adding this fabulous bag to your collection!


Oh I just noticed it was made in the US too!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> the bags at the consignment store are Proenza schouler keep all in military (green), MK Collection Tonne bag and a Cole Haan tote.


I had a Cole Haan bag that I tried to unload. I think I ended up giving it to charity. That bag would not move.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I'd rather give the bag to a family member than try to sell for less than $10.


Me too


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I had a Cole Haan bag that I tried to unload. I think I ended up giving it to charity. That bag would not move.


yes, the aren't all that popular....and I found some tiny white spots on it.  I thought it was in perfect conditon and when I put my reading glasses on to look at it for possible sale, I discovered that....so many times we have bags that have no noticeable damage but when we look closer, there is wear


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I was too cheap to buy it when it was 8.00 hahaha


you must have paid shipping?  otherwise she would be paying to you take the bag


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I'd rather give the bag to a family member than try to sell for less than $10.


right...just the trip to the PO would be more trouble than it would be worth


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Me too


I had two mini Nikkis that I gifted to my MIL who lives in NM. She had never heard of the brand so I figured I was spreading the joy of minkoff!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you must have paid shipping?  otherwise she would be paying to you take the bag


Oh yes I did pay shipping. I just don't count it. Collateral damage.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> yes, the aren't all that popular....and I found some tiny white spots on it.  I thought it was in perfect conditon and when I put my reading glasses on to look at it for possible sale, I discovered that....so many times we have bags that have no noticeable damage but when we look closer, there is wear


That's my (minor) nightmare as a seller. I look over my bags before I list them for any damage, but I'm always afraid I'll miss something. And the buyer never seems to miss those details.


----------



## Shelby33

Poshmark takes 20% so it's really not worth my time to sell anything under 10-20.00.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> right...just the trip to the PO wouldn't be more trouble than it would be worth


Right?? I don't know about you, but a trip to the PO is a big event for me. (Well, certainly during these days it is.) Such a big event that I strategize what bag to bring!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> That's my (minor) nightmare as a seller. I look over my bags before I list them for any damage, but I'm always afraid I'll miss something. And the buyer never seems to miss those details.


and I fear that even if I am honest and price accordingly someone will complain if they find a flaw
I got burnt one time that way as a seller


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh why are you getting rid of the Tonne?


I have two black from that group....keeping the first one (lamb)


----------



## snibor

I’m totally obsessed with Edie. Here’s a different style smooth no quilting with chain I haven’t seen anywhere else.  It’s for preorder so maybe not released yet.  Luv it. https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...13194517.html?dwvar_0400013194517_color=BLACK


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I’m totally obsessed with Edie. Here’s a different style smooth no quilting with chain I haven’t seen anywhere else.  It’s for preorder so maybe not released yet.  Luv it. https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...13194517.html?dwvar_0400013194517_color=BLACK


Wow, this is nice too!  I think RM has a winner with the Edie bags....I compare it to the Love bag, it has longevity.  RM will have a better sale during black Friday.  I couldn't make up my mind on a color.  As much as I loved the Cherrywood color, I don't think I will like the GM HW...I really wish it was silver.  Then I thought to get the black with silver since I  have so many black with gold HW bags....but I don't need _another_ black bag. I also liked the suede one too but I'm not sure how the color looks IRL since your bag looked totally different from the website. I like the color online, but what if I hated the color when it arrived? I thought about buying that one you posted on the Saks website but it was sold out by the time I went back to look. I think the one I really want is called Pinot Noir and it has silver HW....I'll have to look on the 2nd hand market for it. I prefer the quilted caviar like leather to the other leathers...it gives the bag a more elevated look I think.


----------



## Antonia

__





						Rebecca minkoff edie wallet on chain + FREE SHIPPING | Zappos.com
					

Free shipping BOTH ways on rebecca minkoff edie wallet on chain from our vast selection of styles. Fast delivery, and 24/7/365 real-person service with a smile. Click or call 800-927-7671.



					www.zappos.com
				




Ok, I love this wallet tho!   This color is called currant on Zappos.  It has the GM hardware....hmmm.


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Wow, this is nice too!  I think RM has a winner with the Edie bags....I compare it to the Love bag, it has longevity.  RM will have a better sale during black Friday.  I couldn't make up my mind on a color.  As much as I loved the Cherrywood color, I don't think I will like the GM HW...I really wish it was silver.  Then I thought to get the black with silver since I  have so many black with gold HW bags....but I don't need _another_ black bag. I also liked the suede one too but I'm not sure how the color looks IRL since your bag looked totally different from the website. I like the color online, but what if I hated the color when it arrived? I thought about buying that one you posted on the Saks website but it was sold out by the time I went back to look. I think the one I really want is called Pinot Noir and it has silver HW....I'll have to look on the 2nd hand market for it. I prefer the quilted caviar like leather to the other leathers...it gives the bag a more elevated look I think.


I actually liked the idea of gm hardware but I’ll see what I think when the cherrywood arrives. I like silver hardware too and if I were to purchase yet another I’d probably go with a silver hardware. My only thought on the Edie is the bottom corners are pointed and I wonder how bad the wear will be over time.  My affair bag has more rounded corners and has worn quite well for an old bag.  As a side note I wore my Edie yesterday for first time and loved it. It’s really a great size and fits everything I need easily with plenty of extra room.(it’s the larger size) Using it crossbody while shopping was great.  Having the outside pocket for phone also awesome.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I actually liked the idea of gm hardware but I’ll see what I think when the cherrywood arrives. I like silver hardware too and if I were to purchase yet another I’d probably go with a silver hardware. My only thought on the Edie is the bottom corners are pointed and I wonder how bad the wear will be over time.  My affair bag has more rounded corners and has worn quite well for an old bag.


I'm dying to see this one when you get it....maybe it'll sway me to buy it!   It's a great fall color!  I know what you mean about the corners....I'm usually very careful where I put my bag (never on the floor!) and I wouldn't think I would have any issues but you never know.


----------



## Shelby33

Girls I looked out my kitchen window this morning and saw this


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Girls I looked out my kitchen window this morning and saw this
> View attachment 4905376


beautiful property...is that your kid?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful property...is that your kid?


Nope!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Nope!


A toy?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Nope!


someone you know?


----------



## Shelby33

I





samfalstaff said:


> A toy?





sdkitty said:


> someone you know?


No idea who it was, probably a neighbor. Another boy was throwing apples at him.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I
> 
> No idea who it was, probably a neighbor. Another boy was throwing apples at him.


Oh, I thought it was a toy sitting on your railing. Boy, did I get that wrong.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Girls I looked out my kitchen window this morning and saw this
> View attachment 4905376


This totally looks like a scene from a movie or Sabrina-very cool  (or the haunting of bly manor!)


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Girls I looked out my kitchen window this morning and saw this
> View attachment 4905376


Is he wearing a cape??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Is he wearing a cape??


Yes, I am pretty sure he's trying to be Slenderman. It was pretty cute. Also had a mask made out of a paper bag. Good to see kids outside playing!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I thought it was a toy sitting on your railing. Boy, did I get that wrong.


I can see how it looks that way!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Feeling nervous  and impatient my MAB Hobo I purchased the other day still hasn’t shipped! I don’t like waiting . I hurt my shoulder a few weeks ago so I could really use that crossbody strap on the bag.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This bag is kind of nice!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Feeling nervous  and impatient my MAB Hobo I purchased the other day still hasn’t shipped! I don’t like waiting . I hurt my shoulder a few weeks ago so I could really use that crossbody strap on the bag.


I hate waiting too


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Feeling nervous  and impatient my MAB Hobo I purchased the other day still hasn’t shipped! I don’t like waiting . I hurt my shoulder a few weeks ago so I could really use that crossbody strap on the bag.


I think the couple of times I ordered from RM.com and did the free ground shipping it took about a week to arrive.   Did you do the free shipping?  I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I think the couple of times I ordered from RM.com and did the free ground shipping it took about a week to arrive.   Did you do the free shipping?  I can't wait to see it!!


Yes, did the free shipping! Wish I hadn’t kinda lol since I’m so impatient ha ha. I can’t believe how fast the bags sold out. Still only the green one on the website! Hoping the purple comes back If I love the bag


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, did the free shipping! Wish I hadn’t kinda lol since I’m so impatient ha ha. I can’t believe how fast the bags sold out. Still only the green one on the website! Hoping the purple comes back If I love the bag


I hate paying for shipping too so I always opt for free shipping...some packages arrive quicker than others.  I will say that the faux leather pants I bought showed up on my doorstep without even a notice it was shipped!  It arrived rather quickly.  My perfume though seemed to take forever to show up!


----------



## Antonia

You know what's weird...all of a sudden my RM obsession shifted to the Edie bag.  It might be because I finally have a GE (Mattie) and my SW black MAB finally has amazing handles.  I'll still look at o/s and post anything I see in the sales thread and aside from still wanting the GE or GB MAB (and maybe a black cat MAB too) to really round out my o/s collection, I would love to collect a few colors of the Edie bag.  I saw a Pine color online that came out 2 years ago, it has that caviar like leather that I love....I also saw a grey colored one with silver HW....it's a little more than what I want to spend ATM but I saw it on either Posh or Mercari.  I love the color that Snibor has and I think Samfalstaff posted a wine colored one that I want to find too.  I love those MA suede hobo's that Carrie posted the other day too!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> You know what's weird...all of a sudden my RM obsession shifted to the Edie bag.  It might be because I finally have a GE (Mattie) and my SW black MAB finally has amazing handles.  I'll still look at o/s and post anything I see in the sales thread and aside from still wanting the GE or GB MAB (and maybe a black cat MAB too) to really round out my o/s collection, I would love to collect a few colors of the Edie bag.  I saw a Pine color online that came out 2 years ago, it has that caviar like leather that I love....I also saw a grey colored one with silver HW....it's a little more than what I want to spend ATM but I saw it on either Posh or Mercari.  I love the color that Snibor has and I think Samfalstaff posted a wine colored one that I want to find too.  I love those MA suede hobo's that Carrie posted the other day too!



I recently bought a Megan tote and I like it a lot, it's perfect for work! Bought it new (on sale) from the RM website and everything was smooth--felt so strange buying new lol. I was pleasantly surprised by the bag! The older bags have my heart, but definitely nice to see a few of the newer ones being good too!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> You know what's weird...all of a sudden my RM obsession shifted to the Edie bag.  It might be because I finally have a GE (Mattie) and my SW black MAB finally has amazing handles.  I'll still look at o/s and post anything I see in the sales thread and aside from still wanting the GE or GB MAB (and maybe a black cat MAB too) to really round out my o/s collection, I would love to collect a few colors of the Edie bag.  I saw a Pine color online that came out 2 years ago, it has that caviar like leather that I love....I also saw a grey colored one with silver HW....it's a little more than what I want to spend ATM but I saw it on either Posh or Mercari.  I love the color that Snibor has and I think Samfalstaff posted a wine colored one that I want to find too.  I love those MA suede hobo's that Carrie posted the other day too!


I think my julian backpack is the pine color. I love it. I saw that Edie too, but now I can't find it.

Do you think there are two types of leather textures? I've seen that caviar-like leather, but I've also seen Edies in a distressed leather (similar to Chanel reissues). Like this one: https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Edie-Wallet-on-Chain-Crossbody-5f8df21360fded42091dac9e


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I think my julian backpack is the pine color. I love it. I saw that Edie too, but now I can't find it.
> 
> Do you think there are two types of leather textures? I've seen that caviar-like leather, but I've also seen Edies in a distressed leather (similar to Chanel reissues). Like this one: https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Edie-Wallet-on-Chain-Crossbody-5f8df21360fded42091dac9e


Oooh,  that's nice too!  Dang,  I'm in trouble!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Feeling nervous  and impatient my MAB Hobo I purchased the other day still hasn’t shipped! I don’t like waiting . I hurt my shoulder a few weeks ago so I could really use that crossbody strap on the bag.


I'm sorry about your shoulder!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You know what's weird...all of a sudden my RM obsession shifted to the Edie bag.  It might be because I finally have a GE (Mattie) and my SW black MAB finally has amazing handles.  I'll still look at o/s and post anything I see in the sales thread and aside from still wanting the GE or GB MAB (and maybe a black cat MAB too) to really round out my o/s collection, I would love to collect a few colors of the Edie bag.  I saw a Pine color online that came out 2 years ago, it has that caviar like leather that I love....I also saw a grey colored one with silver HW....it's a little more than what I want to spend ATM but I saw it on either Posh or Mercari.  I love the color that Snibor has and I think Samfalstaff posted a wine colored one that I want to find too.  I love those MA suede hobo's that Carrie posted the other day too!


Those Edie bags are beautiful!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> You know what's weird...all of a sudden my RM obsession shifted to the Edie bag.  It might be because I finally have a GE (Mattie) and my SW black MAB finally has amazing handles.  I'll still look at o/s and post anything I see in the sales thread and aside from still wanting the GE or GB MAB to really round out my o/s collection, I would love to collect a few colors of the Edie bag.  I saw a Pine color online that came out 2 years ago, it has that caviar like leather that I love....I also saw a grey colored one with silver HW....it's a little more than what I want to spend ATM but I saw it on either Posh or Mercari.  I love the color that Snibor has and I think Samfalstaff posted a wine colored one that I want to find too.  I love those MA suede hobo's that Carrie posted the other day too!


I saw that pine color and searched for it too!  You know I’m totally obsessed with Edie. I don’t have any old bags anymore other than my affair. I sold a mini Mac many years ago which did not wear well and I donated a shiny gold Nikki.  I had tried to consign the Nikki but no one took it.  I found it to be quite heavy.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I saw that pine color and searched for it too!  You know I’m totally obsessed with Edie. I don’t have any old bags anymore other than my affair. I sold a mini Mac many years ago which did not wear well and I donated a shiny gold Nikki.  I had tried to consign the Nikki but no one took it.  I found it to be quite heavy.


How's the Edie weight wise?  I don't necessarily find the Nikki heavy....just difficult to get in and find stuff....that's why I don't use them often.   I'm on a mission to find my first Edie!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> How's the Edie weight wise?  I don't necessarily find the Nikki heavy....just difficult to get in and find stuff....that's why I don't use them often.   I'm on a mission to find my first Edie!!


I only have the larger size Edie now (smaller hasn’t arrived yet). At first I thought it felt pretty heavy.  Chain bags typically are. But when they send it to me it was so overstuffed with paper it contributed to the weight.  Once I put my stuff in it and wore it out shopping it was a breeze.   I really like the versatility of this bag.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I only have the larger size Edie now (smaller hasn’t arrived yet). At first I thought it felt pretty heavy.  Chain bags typically are. But when they send it to me it was so overstuffed with paper it contributed to the weight.  Once I put my stuff in it and wore it out shopping it was a breeze.   I really like the versatility of this bag.


That's good to hear!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

So I don’t get my MAB Hobo I ordered!  Not enough bags to fill the order so they refunded me   I really wanted the bag!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So I don’t get my MAB Hobo I ordered!  Not enough bags to fill the order so they refunded me   I really wanted the bag!!


Oh, that sucks!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So I don’t get my MAB Hobo I ordered!  Not enough bags to fill the order so they refunded me   I really wanted the bag!!


Oh no! That’s awful.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, that sucks!


I saw they still had a green one on the website! Discount code is no longer valid. Customer service  won’t give me the discount on the green bag . Green really isn’t my top choice anyway so full price for the bag eh i am passing.


----------



## jennalovesbags

My new Nikki came. I’m not sure of the color. It’s not wine. It has siggy hw and b/w stripe lining. I’ll do a photo later. The lining was dirty so it got a bath.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> My new Nikki came. I’m not sure of the color. It’s not wine. It has siggy hw and b/w stripe lining. I’ll do a photo later. The lining was dirty so it got a bath.
> 
> View attachment 4906916


Can’t wait to  see it


----------



## snibor

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So I don’t get my MAB Hobo I ordered!  Not enough bags to fill the order so they refunded me   I really wanted the bag!!


Oh no!  So sorry.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So I don’t get my MAB Hobo I ordered!  Not enough bags to fill the order so they refunded me   I really wanted the bag!!



   So sorry.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So I don’t get my MAB Hobo I ordered! Not enough bags to fill the order so they refunded me   I really wanted the bag!!


Oh, it sold out??  That stinks!!  Hmm...maybe since it was so popular, they'll make more?  I'm so sorry Carrie!    I hope your shoulder is doing better though??


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> My new Nikki came. I’m not sure of the color. It’s not wine. It has siggy hw and b/w stripe lining. I’ll do a photo later. The lining was dirty so it got a bath.
> 
> View attachment 4906916


Love the color!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> My new Nikki came. I’m not sure of the color. It’s not wine. It has siggy hw and b/w stripe lining. I’ll do a photo later. The lining was dirty so it got a bath.
> 
> View attachment 4906916


Color looks nice! I see some blue tones.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Love the color!!


I do too! I'm not sure what it is though. It's quite similar to wine but not glazed... so maybe the elusive berry? It's supposed to snow tomorrow so unlikely I'll be able to get a good photo.


----------



## snibor

I’m still waiting for my new Edie from RM and something seems wrong. Fed ex Tracking showed the package delivered by rm to fed ex facility for distribution on Wednesday and there’s been no update on the package since.  Originally was supposed to be delivered today and now says delivery pending.   .  Update... I called fedex they say the package is still with the sender even though I received a shipping confirmation from rm.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I’m still waiting for my new Edie from RM and something seems wrong. Fed ex Tracking showed the package delivered by rm to fed ex facility for distribution on Wednesday and there’s been no update on the package since.  Originally was supposed to be delivered today and now says delivery pending.   .  Update... I called fedex they say the package is still with the sender even though I received a shipping confirmation from rm.


Oh man...I wonder what is going on?  Hopefully you'll get your Edie in the next day or two!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Oh man...I wonder what is going on?  Hopefully you'll get your Edie in the next day or two!


I had forgotten from years ago that rm had bad customer service. Hopefully that’s  changed.  I now see on their website if package is lost they don’t refund.  I’ll give it a few days and if nothing happens or I don’t get a satisfactory response I’ll cancel with my cc company. I’m cranky today. Lol.


----------



## JenJBS

snibor said:


> I’m still waiting for my new Edie from RM and something seems wrong. Fed ex Tracking showed the package delivered by rm to fed ex facility for distribution on Wednesday and there’s been no update on the package since.  Originally was supposed to be delivered today and now says delivery pending.   .  Update... I called fedex they say the package is still with the sender even though I received a shipping confirmation from rm.



I've seen companies do this. They print the lable, then send the customer a shipping confirmation email since the lable has a tracking number, but take days to actually put the lable on the package and give it to FedEx/UPS/USPS. Seems like there's been a lot more of that during Covid. 'We can't fully staff our warehouse due to Covid, so it takes longer.'


----------



## snibor

JenJBS said:


> I've seen companies do this. They print the lable, then send the customer a shipping confirmation email since the lable has a tracking number, but take days to actually put the lable on the package and give it to FedEx/UPS/USPS. Seems like there's been a lot more of that during Covid. 'We can't fully staff our warehouse due to Covid, so it takes longer.'


Interesting thank you.  I’ll see what happens over next couple days but seems like a long time from last week that it was supposedly shipped.  I’ll give it until end  of this week.  Maybe I’ll get lucky.


----------



## JenJBS

snibor said:


> Interesting thank you.  I’ll see what happens over next couple days but seems like a long time from last week that it was supposedly shipped.  I’ll give it until end  of this week.  Maybe I’ll get lucky.



I hope it arrives soon. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## sdkitty

snibor said:


> I had forgotten from years ago that rm had bad customer service. Hopefully that’s  changed.  I now see on their website if package is lost they don’t refund.  I’ll give it a few days and if nothing happens or I don’t get a satisfactory response I’ll cancel with my cc company. I’m cranky today. Lol.


I've never bought from RM but did have a pretty negative experience with a repair by them.  nice that they were willing to do it but it took forever and it was poorly done


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I do too! I'm not sure what it is though. It's quite similar to wine but not glazed... so maybe the elusive berry? It's supposed to snow tomorrow so unlikely I'll be able to get a good photo.


Maybe you do have deep red. Berry was before sig HW.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Maybe you do have deep red. Berry was before sig HW.



Good to know! We’ll go with that then since someone else mentioned that as well.


----------



## snibor

I adore this ruched clutch which comes in various colors.  I have no use for it but I like it. Lol.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I adore this ruched clutch which comes in various colors.  I have no use for it but I like it. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908730


It's cute!!  I think it's vegan leather!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> It's cute!!  I think it's vegan leather!


Oh wow.  Didn’t know that.


----------



## samfalstaff

@Antonia What made you decide to sell your paperwhite BBW MAB? Just curious as I'm thinking of selling mine. Too afraid I'll get it dirty.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> @Antonia What made you decide to sell your paperwhite BBW MAB? Just curious as I'm thinking of selling mine. Too afraid I'll get it dirty.


I'm not afraid to get it dirty since it already has marks all over the back....I was even thinking of dyeing it back to it's original beauty but I find I'm never reaching for it.  Another big reason is I don't have any shelf space left and I'm getting overwhelmed-I don't like feeling that way!   So I'm selling that one, my other black MAB and my black MAC....I'm going to buy an Edie flap to take the place of the MAC and want to free up some space for that bag.  Did you get yours from the Japan seller?  I can't remember who got theirs from them.  That was a nice one!  I know when I see pictures of this bag I love it but I don't know why I never reach for it??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I'm not afraid to get it dirty since it already has marks all over the back....I was even thinking of dyeing it back to it's original beauty but I find I'm never reaching for it.  Another big reason is I don't have any shelf space left and I'm getting overwhelmed-I don't like feeling that way!   So I'm selling that one, my other black MAB and my black MAC....I'm going to buy an Edie flap to take the place of the MAC and want to free up some space for that bag.  Did you get yours from the Japan seller?  I can't remember who got theirs from them.  That was a nice one!  I know when I see pictures of this bag I love it but I don't know why I never reach for it??


Yeah, I ran out of space a long time ago. So I understand the feeling of wanting to get rid of stuff. I think I got mine from a tpf member. I just pulled it out and remembered why I avoid it - the handles are awful. Very dark. I got some Kiwi spray for them, but it didn't help. I was thinking about wrapping them in twillys...


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, I ran out of space a long time ago. So I understand the feeling of wanting to get rid of stuff. I think I got mine from a tpf member. I just pulled it out and remembered why I avoid it - the handles are awful. Very dark. I got some Kiwi spray for them, but it didn't help. I was thinking about *wrapping them in twillys*...


That's a great idea!!  The handles don't bother me all that much because my royal BBW has similar handles but I love that bag!!  
I think in general when my closet gets overstuffed with clothes, shoes, bags....it stresses me out. I'm obsessive compulsive with my closet....always organizing, purging, and I don't like seeing chaos in there.  I need to sell off a few other brand bags...I'm trying to sell my Dooney satchel and I'm thinking of selling some coach bags too.  I ran out of shelf space that I had to utilize a stand alone shelf for my MAB's...when before, everything was inside my closet...this other shelf it just outside the closet.  If I get rid of those bags I mentioned, I may be able to fit my bags back inside the closet where they belong...I'll feel better if I can do that!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> That's a great idea!!  The handles don't bother me all that much because my royal BBW has similar handles but I love that bag!!
> I think in general when my closet gets overstuffed with clothes, shoes, bags....it stresses me out. I'm obsessive compulsive with my closet....always organizing, purging, and I don't like seeing chaos in there.  I need to sell off a few other brand bags...I'm trying to sell my Dooney satchel and I'm thinking of selling some coach bags too.  I ran out of shelf space that I had to utilize a stand alone shelf for my MAB's...when before, everything was inside my closet...this other shelf it just outside the closet.  If I get rid of those bags I mentioned, I may be able to fit my bags back inside the closet where they belong...I'll feel better if I can do that!! Wish me luck!!


Good luck!

Is the color of that Dooney T'moro?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Is the color of that Dooney T'moro?


Thanks!  Yes!  I paid a boatload for that darn bag on Poshmark and used it once!  I thought it was the larger size and I should have returned it but now I don't even want it taking up real estate on my closet shelf-lol!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thanks!  Yes!  I paid a boatload for that darn bag on Poshmark and used it once!  I thought it was the larger size and I should have returned it but now I don't even want it taking up real estate on my closet shelf-lol!


Those bags are HUGE. They're beautiful, but, man, they take up a lot of room. I'd buy it from you, but I think it's too close in color to my chestnut satchel.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Those bags are HUGE. They're beautiful, but, man, they take up a lot of room. I'd buy it from you, but I think it's too close in color to my chestnut satchel.


Chestnut is such a pretty color!!  It's always been my favorite color of the Florentine Satchel.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Chestnut is such a pretty color!!  It's always been my favorite color of the Florentine Satchel.


I just watched a YT video comparing the two colors and they look so different. Hmmm...I do love the pebbly texture vs. smooth. Do you find the t'moro color closer to black or brown?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I just watched a YT video comparing the two colors and they look so different. Hmmm...I do love the pebbly texture vs. smooth. Do you find the t'moro color closer to black or brown?


It's a very rich deep brown....nothing like black.  I have seen some of the smoother t'moro bags that seem to photograph darker but this one is so pretty....that's why I bought it in the first place.  I just find it too small....I wouldn't even think about selling it if it was the larger size.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks!  Yes!  I paid a boatload for that darn bag on Poshmark and used it once!  I thought it was the larger size and I should have returned it but now I don't even want it taking up real estate on my closet shelf-lol!


I never use mine either) :


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I never use mine either) :


Oh, this makes me want to pull out my DB satchels and use them! But I also want to use a certain Bal bag and a MAB. Would it be weird to carry 3 bags? What am I saying? I don't actually carry bags anymore. I just put them on the seat of my car and drive around.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, this makes me want to pull out my DB satchels and use them! But I also want to use a certain Bal bag and a MAB. Would it be weird to carry 3 bags? What am I saying? I don't actually carry bags anymore. I just put them on the seat of my car and drive around.


Do you at least put seat belts on them??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Do you at least put seat belts on them??


No! Pretty sure my family would call me insane at that point! They already tease me about my bag photos.


----------



## Antonia

A few weeks ago my husband came home early on the one day when I was taking pics of my RM collection where I had them all on the bed and you should have seen the look on his face!  He was going to get his camera/phone take his own pics to show everyone how crazy I am-lol-but I made him promise not to. When the bags are on the shelf you don't realize how many you have until they're all piled next to each other.


----------



## snibor

Do y’all think more colors will come out in Edie like maybe for spring/summer?  Still obsessing.  Lol.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Do y’all think more colors will come out in Edie like maybe for spring/summer?  Still obsessing.  Lol.


YES- I think the Edie is here to stay!!  Me too-lol!  Have you taken yours out for a spin yet?  I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> YES- I think the Edie is here to stay!!  Me too-lol!  Have you taken yours out for a spin yet?  I can't wait to get mine!!


I’ve only worn the cool tan out shopping.   Luv it.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I’ve only worn the cool tan out shopping.   Luv it.


Good to hear!!  When you got your cherrywood in the mail, did you get a notification from RM that it shipped or did it just show up? So far I haven't gotten any shipment notification but I wouldn't expect it to ship right away since I used the free ground shipping option.


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Good to hear!!  When you got your cherrywood in the mail, did you get a notification from RM that it shipped or did it just show up? So far I haven't gotten any shipment notification but I wouldn't expect it to ship right away since I used the free ground shipping option.


I got a shipping notification but when I tracked it it remained in California for 6 or 7 days.  When I called fedex they said the package had not been tendered by the shipper.  I emailed and called rm (no one answers their phone). When I didn’t get response from rm, I disputed the charge with my cc company.  Several hours after I disputed the charge the package suddenly moved.  Following day it arrived and I canceled my dispute with cc.  Rm did finally email me back (after package arrived).  I had a much better experience with neiman Marcus and neiman packaged my bag better.  But I’m glad I got my bag.  Can’t wait to see yours!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I got a shipping notification but when I tracked it it remained in California for 6 or 7 days.  When I called fedex they said the package had not been tendered by the shipper.  I emailed and called rm (no one answers their phone). When I didn’t get response from rm, I disputed the charge with my cc company.  Several hours after I disputed the charge the package suddenly moved.  Following day it arrived and I canceled my dispute with cc.  Rm did finally email me back (after package arrived).  I had a much better experience with neiman Marcus and neiman packaged my bag better.  But I’m glad I got my bag.  Can’t wait to see yours!


Oh boy...at least it showed up but would make you leery of shopping them again.  This is my 3rd purchase from RM.com and I noticed yesterday the 'cherrywood' color is a "Rebecca's pick" .  I was unsure of the GM hardware until I saw your pics, which convinced me to get it.    I think it will be a great neutral that will go with a lot!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> No! Pretty sure my family would call me insane at that point! They already tease me about my bag photos.


Me too!!! They take 20 selfies a day but I'M the wierdo??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> A few weeks ago my husband came home early on the one day when I was taking pics of my RM collection where I had them all on the bed and you should have seen the look on his face!  He was going to get his camera/phone take his own pics to show everyone how crazy I am-lol-but I made him promise not to. When the bags are on the shelf you don't realize how many you have until they're all piled next to each other.


Hahahahaha!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Me too!!! They take 20 selfies a day but I'M the wierdo??


Haha! I guess we would call them baggies rather than selfies.


----------



## Antonia

I should have my Edie this Friday....can't wait!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I should have my Edie this Friday....can't wait!


I can’t wait to see it!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I should have my Edie this Friday....can't wait!


I wore my cherrywood Friday for first time and somebody complimented my bag...said it was gorgeous!  Ha.  Hope you like it.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I should have my Edie this Friday....can't wait!


Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I wore my cherrywood Friday for first time and somebody complimented my bag...said it was gorgeous!  Ha.  Hope you like it.


I'm super excited....I think this will be my very first brand new Rebecca Minkoff bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm super excited....I think this will be my very first brand new Rebecca Minkoff bag!!


I Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I'm super excited....I think this will be my very first brand new Rebecca Minkoff bag!!


Yay!


----------



## Antonia

I just wanted to wish my RM family a Happy Thanksgiving!!!  I'm thankful to have you all sharing in my RM obsession!!! XOXO


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I just wanted to wish my RM family a Happy Thanksgiving!!!  I'm thankful to have you all sharing in my RM obsession!!! XOXO



happy thanksgiving to you Atonia


----------



## jennalovesbags

Yes! I’m so glad that this forum and love of RM has renewed!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> I just wanted to wish my RM family a Happy Thanksgiving!!!  I'm thankful to have you all sharing in my RM obsession!!! XOXO




Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## snibor

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Some good news amidst all of the heartbreak in the US and elsewhere.. my offer on a townhome was accepted@ With the amount of student debt I have after three degrees I never thought this was possible, but here we are.


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> Some good news amidst all of the heartbreak in the US and elsewhere.. my offer on a townhome was accepted@ With the amount of student debt I have after three degrees I never thought this was possible, but here we are.


Wow congratulations!! I am
So happy for you


----------



## Skittle

jennalovesbags said:


> Some good news amidst all of the heartbreak in the US and elsewhere.. my offer on a townhome was accepted@ With the amount of student debt I have after three degrees I never thought this was possible, but here we are.



Congratulations!!! It's a great accomplishment!


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> Wow congratulations!! I am
> So happy for you


Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Skittle said:


> Congratulations!!! It's a great accomplishment!



Eh, I don’t know if it’s that. I mean, I’m happy I can do it, but I don’t need a house, nor necessary want one. But I can’t deal with renting so this is the lesser of two evils. But I know what you mean


----------



## jennalovesbags

Also posting here so if I start talking about a bag y’all can shut me down!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Some good news amidst all of the heartbreak in the US and elsewhere.. my offer on a townhome was accepted@ With the amount of student debt I have after three degrees I never thought this was possible, but here we are.


Congrats @jennalovesbags ....that's fantastic news!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Congrats @jennalovesbags ....that's fantastic news!!


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Some good news amidst all of the heartbreak in the US and elsewhere.. my offer on a townhome was accepted@ With the amount of student debt I have after three degrees I never thought this was possible, but here we are.


congrats
so you are leaving NYC and going to the suburbs?


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> Some good news amidst all of the heartbreak in the US and elsewhere.. my offer on a townhome was accepted@ With the amount of student debt I have after three degrees I never thought this was possible, but here we are.




Yay! Congratulations Jenna! Anything is possible! This gives me hope as I am in the black hole of student debt too.. haha


----------



## Skittle

jennalovesbags said:


> Eh, I don’t know if it’s that. I mean, I’m happy I can do it, but I don’t need a house, nor necessary want one. But I can’t deal with renting so this is the lesser of two evils. But I know what you mean



I personally hate renting. We had to rent for a year after we moved to a different state and I couldn't wait for us to get our own house so we can do/change whatever we wanted and when we wanted. It was also a good investment for us. I hope that you'll love having your own place!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Some good news amidst all of the heartbreak in the US and elsewhere.. my offer on a townhome was accepted@ With the amount of student debt I have after three degrees I never thought this was possible, but here we are.


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

So my son just told me he got me the Isobel hobo for Christmas from Amazon. This will also be my first "new" RM...


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I just wanted to wish my RM family a Happy Thanksgiving!!!  I'm thankful to have you all sharing in my RM obsession!!! XOXO



Happy Thanksgiving Antonia!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Yay! Congratulations Jenna! Anything is possible! This gives me hope as I am in the black hole of student debt too.. haha


Hey there! How are you doing?


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Eh, I don’t know if it’s that. I mean, I’m happy I can do it, but I don’t need a house, nor necessary want one. But I can’t deal with renting so this is the lesser of two evils. But I know what you mean


That is wonderful news!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> So my son just told me he got me the Isobel hobo for Christmas from Amazon. This will also be my first "new" RM...



Looks really nice, and it has good reviews. I hope that you'll love it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Every time I think I'm done shopping for OS/MS RM, you guys post a bunch of BEAUTIFUL bags (like @Skittle's envy Nikki) and I remember why I love RM! The hunt continues!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> So my son just told me he got me the Isobel hobo for Christmas from Amazon. This will also be my first "new" RM...


I hope you like it!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I hope you like it!


Me too lol but I was impressed because he said "I know you like Rebecca Minkoff and those hangy things".


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Looks really nice, and it has good reviews. I hope that you'll love it!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Me too lol but I was impressed because he said "I know you like Rebecca Minkoff and those hangy things".


That's awesome! Impressive that he knows the designer!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I just wanted to wish my RM family a Happy Thanksgiving!!!  I'm thankful to have you all sharing in my RM obsession!!! XOXO




Happy Thanksgiving, Antonia!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> So my son just told me he got me the Isobel hobo for Christmas from Amazon. This will also be my first "new" RM...



Yay!   What a great Christmas gift!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> That is wonderful news!



Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Skittle said:


> I personally hate renting. We had to rent for a year after we moved to a different state and I couldn't wait for us to get our own house so we can do/change whatever we wanted and when we wanted. It was also a good investment for us. I hope that you'll love having your own place!



Thank you! I’m going to miss living by the river but it’ll be quieter and I can paint my walls! And honestly, I’ve appreciated the distraction during COVID.


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Yay! Congratulations Jenna! Anything is possible! This gives me hope as I am in the black hole of student debt too.. haha



I got lucky for sure. No one pays for a PhD in education.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So my son just told me he got me the Isobel hobo for Christmas from Amazon. This will also be my first "new" RM...


That's awesome @Shelby33!!   I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Me too lol but I was impressed because he said "I know you like Rebecca Minkoff and those hangy things".


I like the big tassels on that one....your son ordered it w/o first checking with you?  hope you love it


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I like the big tassels on that one....your son ordered it w/o first checking with you?  hope you love it


Yes haha. I do really like the bag though, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> That's awesome @Shelby33!!   I can't wait to see it!!!


Me either!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes haha. I do really like the bag though, can't wait to see it!


is it the black?


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Hey there! How are you doing?




Hello friend! 

I have been well. Just trying to stay amidst the waters of life haha. New job has me burnt out.. but I am grateful. Missing you all and all the free time I had to be on TPF when I was unemployed haha


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies, happiest of holidays as Thanksgiving is today. I am so thankful for you all. As my shopping habits changed since my beginning days on TPF and love for RM changed — one thing remains the same on the RM subforums, the friendships. Which will forever hold a special place in my heart for RM and will always make her one of my favorite brands. HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Ladies, happiest of holidays as Thanksgiving is today. I am so thankful for you all. As my shopping habits changed since my beginning days on TPF and love for RM changed — one thing remains the same on the RM subforums, the friendships. Which will forever hold a special place in my heart for RM and will always make her one of my favorite brands. HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


Happy Thanksgiving to you too Anna


----------



## shesnochill

And to share.. I acquired this during one of my late nights during my skincare routine - when I was sitting on the toilet waiting for my face mask to dry.


----------



## shesnochill

In the last three 1/2 months, I started a new job, moved to another city and..

this happened last weekend!

I’ve been using my Balenciaga City, not RM but I had to share with my RM family first!


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> In the last three 1/2 months, I started a new job, moved to another city and..
> 
> this happened last weekend!
> 
> I’ve been using my Balenciaga City, not RM but I had to share with my RM family first!
> 
> View attachment 4915083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915084


congrats
beautiful ring and beautiful couple -- well what we can see of him anyway


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> is it the black?


Yes it is.


----------



## laurenrr

shesnochill said:


> In the last three 1/2 months, I started a new job, moved to another city and..
> 
> this happened last weekend!
> 
> I’ve been using my Balenciaga City, not RM but I had to share with my RM family first!
> 
> View attachment 4915083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915084


Omgeeeeeeeee congratulations!!


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> In the last three 1/2 months, I started a new job, moved to another city and..
> 
> this happened last weekend!
> 
> I’ve been using my Balenciaga City, not RM but I had to share with my RM family first!
> 
> View attachment 4915083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915084



Congratulations!    So happy for you!  Beautiful ring!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> In the last three 1/2 months, I started a new job, moved to another city and..
> 
> this happened last weekend!
> 
> I’ve been using my Balenciaga City, not RM but I had to share with my RM family first!
> 
> View attachment 4915083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915084


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> In the last three 1/2 months, I started a new job, moved to another city and..
> 
> this happened last weekend!
> 
> I’ve been using my Balenciaga City, not RM but I had to share with my RM family first!
> 
> View attachment 4915083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915084


Anna, nice to see you back here even if just for a brief moment to share your happy news!  Congrats to you both...what a gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Hello friend!
> 
> I have been well. Just trying to stay amidst the waters of life haha. New job has me burnt out.. but I am grateful. Missing you all and all the free time I had to be on TPF when I was unemployed haha


Glad the job is working out!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> In the last three 1/2 months, I started a new job, moved to another city and..
> 
> this happened last weekend!
> 
> I’ve been using my Balenciaga City, not RM but I had to share with my RM family first!
> 
> View attachment 4915083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915084


Congratulations!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Ladies, happiest of holidays as Thanksgiving is today. I am so thankful for you all. As my shopping habits changed since my beginning days on TPF and love for RM changed — one thing remains the same on the RM subforums, the friendships. Which will forever hold a special place in my heart for RM and will always make her one of my favorite brands. HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> In the last three 1/2 months, I started a new job, moved to another city and..
> 
> this happened last weekend!
> 
> I’ve been using my Balenciaga City, not RM but I had to share with my RM family first!
> 
> View attachment 4915083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915084


Congratulations! Best wishes to you!


----------



## Antonia

It's unboxing time!!!  Will post full reveal in Edie thread!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> It's unboxing time!!!  Will post full reveal in Edie thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915604
> View attachment 4915605


Can’t wait to see more pics  love the color!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Can’t wait to see more pics  love the color!!


Thanks!!  The color is awesome...so happy I went for this color!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It's unboxing time!!!  Will post full reveal in Edie thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915604
> View attachment 4915605


Oh, my! That is drop-dead gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! That is drop-dead gorgeous!!!!


Thank you @samfalstaff


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's unboxing time!!!  Will post full reveal in Edie thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915604
> View attachment 4915605


OMG gorgeous!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

I couldn't sleep one night so I went shopping. Found this (listed as faux leather!) on mercari for $35! Needs some work, but the leather has so much character.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I couldn't sleep one night so I went shopping. Found this (listed as faux leather!) on mercari for $35! Needs some work, but the leather has so much character.
> View attachment 4916551


the best deals are usually (not always) from people who don't know what they have....nice deal.  Is is navy or black?  mab or mam?


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> It's unboxing time!!!  Will post full reveal in Edie thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915604
> View attachment 4915605



Very beautiful!!! This is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Skittle

shesnochill said:


> In the last three 1/2 months, I started a new job, moved to another city and..
> 
> this happened last weekend!
> 
> I’ve been using my Balenciaga City, not RM but I had to share with my RM family first!
> 
> View attachment 4915083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915084



Congratulations!!! And thank you for sharing the good news with us. It’s so comforting to know that good things are still happening out in the world.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I couldn't sleep one night so I went shopping. Found this (listed as faux leather!) on mercari for $35! Needs some work, but the leather has so much character.
> View attachment 4916551


OMG really?? Faux leather???? Is that pebbled black? It's beautiful!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I couldn't sleep one night so I went shopping. Found this (listed as faux leather!) on mercari for $35! Needs some work, but the leather has so much character.
> View attachment 4916551


I've never browsed mercari....will have to go there


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> the best deals are usually (not always) from people who don't know what they have....nice deal.  Is is navy or black?  mab or mam?


Black MAM


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> OMG really?? Faux leather???? Is that pebbled black? It's beautiful!!


Yes, pebbled black with some wonderful veining! Now I need to decide what to do with my other black (Black Cat, I think) MAM with a blue zipper. I can't justify having the same bag (although the lining is different).


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I've never browsed mercari....will have to go there


Some wonderful bags have been found on mercari. I think the fees are lower on there for the sellers. However, the bags take FOREVER to reach the buyer.


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Very beautiful!!! This is one of my favorite colors.


Thank you @Skittle !!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I couldn't sleep one night so I went shopping. Found this (listed as faux leather!) on mercari for $35! Needs some work, but the leather has so much character.
> View attachment 4916551


I have this bag too!!  Congrats!   Mine is a MAB, is yours?  I paid $30 for mine on Posh.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I have this bag too!!  Congrats!   Mine is a MAB, is yours?  I paid $30 for mine on Posh.


It's a MAM which is fine with me.


----------



## samfalstaff

Here are comparison shots between my new Black Pebbled MAM (with CC lining) and my Black Cat (I think) MAM (with blue/white striped interior). I really cannot justify keeping both, can I?!?
The handle on the CC lining bag definitely needs some stuffing and the corner is completely stuffed. So I will need to buy some dye. And last but not least the handles are sticky.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Here are comparison shots between my new Black Pebbled MAM (with CC lining) and my Black Cat (I think) MAM (with blue/white striped interior). I really cannot justify keeping both, can I?!?
> The handle on the CC lining bag definitely needs some stuffing and the corner is completely stuffed. So I will need to buy some dye. And last but not least the handles are sticky.
> View attachment 4917386
> View attachment 4917387


I'm sure some here would keep both but I would keep the black cat....I like the leather and it's in better condition, right?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I'm sure some here would keep both but I would keep the black cat....I like the leather and it's in better condition, right?


Yes, it's in better condition. I already have a black cat leather MAM (with pink trim). I didn't show that one because it is a little different. (That one and my black SW MAM aren't going anywhere!) So I have 4 black MAMs...leaning towards selling or consigning my BC/blue zipper MAM. I'm just running out of space in my closet!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, it's in better condition. I already have a black cat leather MAM (with pink trim). I didn't show that one because it is a little different. (That one and my black SW MAM aren't going anywhere!) So I have 4 black MAMs...leaning towards selling or consigning my BC/blue zipper MAM. I'm just running out of space in my closet!


I know
I have too many black bags....when I think of changing bags I like to switch to another color so no more black for me unless I sell something


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, it's in better condition. I already have a black cat leather MAM (with pink trim). I didn't show that one because it is a little different. (That one and my black SW MAM aren't going anywhere!) So I have 4 black MAMs...leaning towards selling or consigning my BC/blue zipper MAM. I'm just running out of space in my closet!


You sound just like me-lol!!  I like both...I have both too (in MAB size) and my pebbled with CC lining seems to have sticky-ish handles...it could be the nature of the super soft leather that is more porous??  They're the same but different!! I'm trying to sell one of my black MAB's too because it's VERY close and similar to my SW MAB (same linings and all) so you can understand why I want to sell it but yours are quite different.  It's so tough to decide!!


----------



## snibor

Has anyone tried RM perfume?  I wish I would have received a sample with my recent purchase.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Has anyone tried RM perfume?  I wish I would have received a sample with my recent purchase.


I have it, it's very nice! It's similar to Tom Ford's Tobacco Vanilla scent.  I also got a sample in the mail with my purchase.  I'm surprised you didn't get one with yours!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I have it, it's very nice! It's similar to Tom Ford's Tobacco Vanilla scent.  I also got a sample in the mail with my purchase.  I'm surprised you didn't get one with yours!


that's interesting - tom ford's products are so expensive


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> that's interesting - tom ford's products are so expensive


I know, I used to have that perfume....I would buy more but it is so expensive!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I know, I used to have that perfume....I would buy more but it is so expensive!!


I rarely wear fragrance but love vanilla


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Here are comparison shots between my new Black Pebbled MAM (with CC lining) and my Black Cat (I think) MAM (with blue/white striped interior). I really cannot justify keeping both, can I?!?
> The handle on the CC lining bag definitely needs some stuffing and the corner is completely stuffed. So I will need to buy some dye. And last but not least the handles are sticky.
> View attachment 4917386
> View attachment 4917387


How bad is the scuff? What about shoe polish? I would try to keep the OS bag myself...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> How bad is the scuff? What about shoe polish? I would try to keep the OS bag myself...


Yes, I could try shoe polish. I'm keeping the OS one. Maybe I should try the handle switcheroo that @Antonia did with her MAB.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, I could try shoe polish. I'm keeping the OS one. Maybe I should try the handle switcheroo that @Antonia did with her MAB.


If they are that bad, I would do that.  I'm so happy with how mine came out (finally!).  The leather on mine matches perfectly...I lucked out there!


----------



## Shelby33

@samfalstaff did you want to see pictures of the LP cobalt? My memory is mush today.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> @samfalstaff did you want to see pictures of the LP cobalt? My memory is mush today.


Yes! Last I heard it was out for delivery, right?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! Last I heard it was out for delivery, right?


Yes got it today!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes got it today!


pretty color.....looks kinda periwinkle


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> pretty color.....looks kinda periwinkle


Yes! Or indigo? I love purple so I wouldn't mind!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes got it today!


I love this! I was looking for a well-priced blue or purple Dylan. Hows's the leather?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes got it today!


Oh my!  Look at that leather!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Yes got it today!



Wow! Such a cool bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

@Shelby33 What was that polish that you used on your bags? Was it tarrago? Thinking of using that on the corners of my new OS MAM. Here's the worst corner:


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> @Shelby33 What was that polish that you used on your bags? Was it tarrago? Thinking of using that on the corners of my new OS MAM. Here's the worst corner:
> View attachment 4918863


Yes Tarrago shoe cream, you can find it on Amazon.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Wow! Such a cool bag!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh my!  Look at that leather!!!  Congrats!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I love this! I was looking for a well-priced blue or purple Dylan. Hows's the leather?


It's the softest so far. Or maybe a tie with my olive Alex speedy. I washed it and tossed it in the dryer with the rest of my laundry haha.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's the softest so far. Or maybe a tie with my olive Alex speedy. I washed it and tossed it in the dryer with the rest of my laundry haha.


seriously?  was it dirty?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty color.....looks kinda periwinkle


It does a bit!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It does a bit!


periwinkle is maybe my favorite color 
and it has a nice big outside pocket


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It's the softest so far. Or maybe a tie with my olive Alex speedy. I washed it and tossed it in the dryer with the rest of my laundry haha.


That still boggles the mind - washed leather! Maybe in a year or two I'll get up the nerve to wash my LPs. Although it was just certain types of leather, right?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> That still boggles the mind - washed leather! Maybe in a year or two I'll get up the nerve to wash my LPs. Although it was just certain types of leather, right?


I never thought because a bag was called washed leather that you could wash it yourself...and put in the dryer?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That still boggles the mind - washed leather! Maybe in a year or two I'll get up the nerve to wash my LPs. Although it was just certain types of leather, right?


I have only ever washed bags from the Dylan line. One of them has been washed 4 times, because it has bad luck. My other two are from the Alex line and although I believe they are washed leather they just look more fragile. I have one more coming, a Ricky tote that was a limited edition, and after that I should probably go on a ban?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> periwinkle is maybe my favorite color
> and it has a nice big outside pocket


It actually has two outside pockets! I have a hard time picking a favorite color but periwinkle is in my top 5!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> seriously?  was it dirty?


It had a few minor marks on it. These Dylan totes are washed lambskin, and washed after assembly. In the care thread I believe stormy said we could wash them. I wouldn't try it with my other bags unless it was a bag that was so bad I wouldn't use it in the state it was in. I mean I think I have washed other bags... But I don't remember which ones at the moment.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It had a few minor marks on it. These Dylan totes are washed lambskin, and washed after assembly. In the care thread I believe stormy said we could wash them. I wouldn't try it with my other bags unless it was a bag that was so bad I wouldn't use it in the state it was in. I mean I think I have washed other bags... But I don't remember which ones at the moment.


amazing
did you get that blue one recently?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> amazing
> did you get that blue one recently?


Yes I just got it today, from PM.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I just got it today, from PM.


good one
you're making me interested
I love the idea of getting bags I missed back in the day for the much lower prices .....and I have never had a bag in that color you got.....


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> good one
> you're making me interested
> I love the idea of getting bags I missed back in the day for the much lower prices .....and I have never had a bag in that color you got.....


I feel the same way. I have yet to find a bag that is as soft as my first LP.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Fun TBT! https://www.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/throwback-thursday-celebs-and-their-rebecca-minkoff-bags/


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Fun TBT! https://www.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/throwback-thursday-celebs-and-their-rebecca-minkoff-bags/


OMG, I love this!!!  So happy to see RM picking up again!!  BTW, now I'm crushing after that Darling bag that Hillary Duff is wearing!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> OMG, I love this!!!  So happy to see RM picking up again!!  BTW, now I'm crushing after that Darling bag that Hillary Duff is wearing!!


I like that one too especially the color.


----------



## Shelby33

Gave Isobel a makeover. 
Before (stock image) 


After


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Gave Isobel a makeover.
> Before (stock image)
> View attachment 4921477
> 
> After
> View attachment 4921481


you're good!  where did you get the studs?  how are they attached?
not that I could do this or need detailed instructions - just curious


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Gave Isobel a makeover.
> Before (stock image)
> View attachment 4921477
> 
> After
> View attachment 4921481


Oooooh that looks really good!!!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Oooooh that looks really good!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Gave Isobel a makeover.
> Before (stock image)
> View attachment 4921477
> 
> After
> View attachment 4921481


Wow,  at first I thought this was a new style!!   Boy, you are talented @Shelby33!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow,  at first I thought this was a new style!!   Boy, you are talented @Shelby33!!!


No I am bored and though the bag was too. I mean I like hardware!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you're good!  where did you get the studs?  how are they attached?
> not that I could do this or need detailed instructions - just curious


The studs were already attached to strips of leather on another bag. I didn't like the other bag, so I took off the studded strips and attached those to the bags with rings. Had to open the rings up and then closed them back up. It was pretty easy!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The studs were already attached to strips of leather on another bag. I didn't like the other bag, so I took off the studded strips and attached those to the bags with rings. Had to open the rings up and then closed them back up. It was pretty easy!


you're very creative 
and what's easy for you would not be easy for a klutz like me


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> No I am bored and though the bag was too. I mean I like hardware!



I like it better, too. It was too plain before, but now it has an edge .


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> I like it better, too. It was too plain before, but now it has an edge .


Thanks! I don't like bags that are all leather, I need some hardware!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I don't like bags that are all leather, I need some hardware!


Totally agree!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The studs were already attached to strips of leather on another bag. I didn't like the other bag, so I took off the studded strips and attached those to the bags with rings. Had to open the rings up and then closed them back up. It was pretty easy!


Did you just post a picture of the other bag? It wasn't RM but maybe Botkier or LP?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Did you just post a picture of the other bag? It wasn't RM but maybe Botkier or LP?


It was LP. I just didn't like the bag. Too long, Idk just didn't like it. So used it for parts.


----------



## snibor

Y’all have got me RM obsessed!  lol. I’ve been following her on Instagram and she’s been doing these weekly live events showing the bags (and clothes).   I know a lot of you are into the older bags (for good reason) but it’s fun to watch the new stuff and hear what she has to say and what’s coming out.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It was LP. I just didn't like the bag. Too long, Idk just didn't like it. So used it for parts.


I thought those studs looked familiar!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Y’all have got me RM obsessed!  lol. I’ve been following her on Instagram and she’s been doing these weekly live events showing the bags (and clothes).   I know a lot of you are into the older bags (for good reason) but it’s fun to watch the new stuff and hear what she has to say and what’s coming out.


I've been watching those lives too!  She was offering 30% off on Shop Shops app....so of course I downloaded it!   I didn't buy anything yet but I'm kinda loving the hoodie she had on!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I've been watching those lives too!  She was offering 30% off on Shop Shops app....so of course I downloaded it!   I didn't buy anything yet but I'm kinda loving the hoodie she had on!


Same!  I downloaded app too. Didn’t buy anything.


----------



## samfalstaff

Tarrago Shoe Cream worked very well on the corners of my MAM.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Tarrago Shoe Cream worked very well on the corners of my MAM.
> View attachment 4923151
> View attachment 4923150


It looks so good!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Tarrago Shoe Cream worked very well on the corners of my MAM.
> View attachment 4923151
> View attachment 4923150


very well...and I think @Shelby33 said the effect is lasting


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Tarrago Shoe Cream worked very well on the corners of my MAM.
> View attachment 4923151
> View attachment 4923150


Looks great!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Tarrago Shoe Cream worked very well on the corners of my MAM.
> View attachment 4923151
> View attachment 4923150


Wow nice!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Thanks everyone. I also started on my BBW MAB (shoe cream and conditioning) and now I remember why I love it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I might get some non-colored cream. Wine might be tricky to match.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I might get some non-colored cream. Wine might be tricky to match.


You might have to mix colors to get an exact match. The neutral is great, I just ordered more.


----------



## Shelby33

One of you said I would introduce color to VT. Every house on our street has white Christmas lights. Everyone in town has white. 
Our house -


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> One of you said I would introduce color to VT. Every house on our street has white Christmas lights. Everyone in town has white.
> Our house -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924350


Looks very festive!!!  White can be a little boring!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Looks very festive!!!  White can be a little boring!!


I agree!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks everyone. I also started on my BBW MAB (shoe cream and conditioning) and now I remember why I love it!


Oh can you take a picture?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I agree!


we have white lights on our patio year-round....not as festive for Christmas but guess we're lazy


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh can you take a picture?


Sure - tomorrow. I actually broke out the leather honey and did the bottom. I like how soft it becomes but not crazy about the oily texture.


----------



## Shelby33

My midnight(?) Nikki is 2 days late and tracking hasn't been updated. I hate that!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> My midnight(?) Nikki is 2 days late and tracking hasn't been updated. I hate that!


From posh right?


----------



## samfalstaff

Massaged this bag with Leather CPR and then LMB conditioner. I also used shoe cream on the corners and bathed the handles in dawn to get rid of the stickiness. (I still have to stuff one of the handles with foam to get rid of that kink.) But it turned out well! This was my first OS MAB that I got for $34! I don't use MABs that much, but I could never get rid of this bag.   



And here's my CC lined MAM (advertised as faux leather) after a thorough conditioning and a shoe cream treatment on the corners. The leather on these bags is unbelievable.


----------



## Skittle

You did a great job on reconditioning them!


----------



## snibor

I’m a little surprised they are having the sample sale.  I’m definitely not going. If anyone goes, please post your loot!


----------



## jennalovesbags

snibor said:


> I’m a little surprised they are having the sample sale.  I’m definitely not going. If anyone goes, please post your loot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925582


I'm surprised too... I don't love it.. They used to be the most fun though - when you could get Nikkis and MABs and the like.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Massaged this bag with Leather CPR and then LMB conditioner. I also used shoe cream on the corners and bathed the handles in dawn to get rid of the stickiness. (I still have to stuff one of the handles with foam to get rid of that kink.) But it turned out well! This was my first OS MAB that I got for $34! I don't use MABs that much, but I could never get rid of this bag.
> View attachment 4925561
> 
> 
> And here's my CC lined MAM (advertised as faux leather) after a thorough conditioning and a shoe cream treatment on the corners. The leather on these bags is unbelievable.
> 
> View attachment 4925567
> View attachment 4925568


These are so gorg!!  Did you just get the MAB?  That is such a great price!!!  My MAB with CC lining was $30 and it was like new!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> From posh right?


Yes


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Massaged this bag with Leather CPR and then LMB conditioner. I also used shoe cream on the corners and bathed the handles in dawn to get rid of the stickiness. (I still have to stuff one of the handles with foam to get rid of that kink.) But it turned out well! This was my first OS MAB that I got for $34! I don't use MABs that much, but I could never get rid of this bag.
> View attachment 4925561
> 
> 
> And here's my CC lined MAM (advertised as faux leather) after a thorough conditioning and a shoe cream treatment on the corners. The leather on these bags is unbelievable.
> 
> View attachment 4925567
> View attachment 4925568


They look beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33 , did your Nikki ever show up??  I'm patiently waiting for some fantastic photo's!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> They look beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 , did your Nikki ever show up??  I'm patiently waiting for some fantastic photo's!!


Yes! Looking forward to seeing the reveal!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 , did your Nikki ever show up??  I'm patiently waiting for some fantastic photo's!!


Not yet. I filed a "missing bag" report with the PO yesterday though!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Not yet. I filed a "missing bag" report with the PO yesterday though!


Ohh...bummer!  So it shows shipped but when was the last activity on it?  You should have had it by Tuesday, right?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ohh...bummer!  So it shows shipped but when was the last activity on it?  You should have had it by Tuesday, right?


Yes. My local PO just called me and said it's probably just delayed because of the holidays.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes. My local PO just called me and said it's probably just delayed because of the holidays.


Ok, whew!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ok, whew!!


But I can't be sure you know? Hoping it's just late and not lost.


----------



## Shelby33

I feel like I'm not getting my black Nikki. I always wanted to try this style and seller offered almost 40% off, in the middle of the night... I barely remember ordering it. It has pockets on the sides too.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I feel like I'm not getting my black Nikki. I always wanted to try this style and seller offered almost 40% off, in the middle of the night... I barely remember ordering it. It has pockets on the sides too.
> View attachment 4928011


Oh wow!!!   Love the color!!!   Congrats!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh wow!!!   Love the color!!!   Congrats!!!


I love the color too. And the tassel. And the little studs. Don't know if I'll love the quilting, and don't know if I'll even get this package!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I feel like I'm not getting my black Nikki. I always wanted to try this style and seller offered almost 40% off, in the middle of the night... I barely remember ordering it. It has pockets on the sides too.
> View attachment 4928011



Love that color!


----------



## Shelby33

Update on the black Nikki, it is now in NH so I'll probably have it Monday! Now I feel like I shouldn't have gotten the other bag lol.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Love that color!


I do too, I don't have a mamish looking bag in this color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Update on the black Nikki, it is now in NH so I'll probably have it Monday! Now I feel like I shouldn't have gotten the other bag lol.


Which other bag?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I feel like I'm not getting my black Nikki. I always wanted to try this style and seller offered almost 40% off, in the middle of the night... I barely remember ordering it. It has pockets on the sides too.
> View attachment 4928011


I love this color!


----------



## samfalstaff

I've been staring at this MAC for a while. Do you think it's harewood leather?


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/rebecca-minkoff-m-a-c-leather-crossbody-bag-8q44f?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20201212_Email_Obsessions_7am&j=174624&sfmc_sub=10165329&l=15_HTML&u=55340124&mid=7201510&jb=107&utm_term=ObsessionsSale_B&sfmc_j=174624&sfmc_s=10165329&sfmc_l=15&sfmc_jb=107&sfmc_mid=7201510&sfmc_u=55340124
		


The leather seems similar to my harewood MAM shown here -->








						Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini (MAM) Harewood
					

Shop pe_lin's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Beautiful satchel in harewood (brown) with shiny gold hardware. Comes with matching shoulder strap.  12.5 L x 8” W x 6” H  Front pocket, top zip closure. Interior 3 slide pockets, 1 zip...




					poshmark.com


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I've been staring at this MAC for a while. Do you think it's harewood leather?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/rebecca-minkoff-m-a-c-leather-crossbody-bag-8q44f?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20201212_Email_Obsessions_7am&j=174624&sfmc_sub=10165329&l=15_HTML&u=55340124&mid=7201510&jb=107&utm_term=ObsessionsSale_B&sfmc_j=174624&sfmc_s=10165329&sfmc_l=15&sfmc_jb=107&sfmc_mid=7201510&sfmc_u=55340124
> 
> 
> 
> The leather seems similar to my harewood MAM shown here -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini (MAM) Harewood
> 
> 
> Shop pe_lin's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Beautiful satchel in harewood (brown) with shiny gold hardware. Comes with matching shoulder strap.  12.5 L x 8” W x 6” H  Front pocket, top zip closure. Interior 3 slide pockets, 1 zip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


i like yours


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I feel like I'm not getting my black Nikki. I always wanted to try this style and seller offered almost 40% off, in the middle of the night... I barely remember ordering it. It has pockets on the sides too.
> View attachment 4928011


Ha! I just read your post. (I was at first distracted by the purple bag!) I've bought so many things in the middle of the night, mostly on instagram (ice cream, keto chocolate, hairbands, etc.) I think two of my Linea Pelle bags were bought at 3 am! What is it about that time of night??


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> i like yours


Me too. Maybe I'll just be happy with what I have.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Me too. Maybe I'll just be happy with what I have.


what a concept


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> what a concept


I'll see how long that lasts! 

I actually am pretty happy with what I have. I find it super relaxing to go into my closet, grab a random (but beautiful) bag, and clean and condition it. Does anyone else find cleaning and conditioning your bags relaxing? (My family thinks I'm nuts for enjoying this!)


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I'll see how long that lasts!
> 
> I actually am pretty happy with what I have. I find it super relaxing to go into my closet, grab a random (but beautiful) bag, and clean and condition it. Does anyone else find cleaning and conditioning your bags relaxing? (My family thinks I'm nuts for enjoying this!)


I'm more on the lazy side so not really.  but I do condition my bags as needed


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Which other bag?


This one


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This one
> View attachment 4928470


are you familiar with this style?  it's like a MAM but with side pockets?  does it have a name?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ha! I just read your post. (I was at first distracted by the purple bag!) I've bought so many things in the middle of the night, mostly on instagram (ice cream, keto chocolate, hairbands, etc.) I think two of my Linea Pelle bags were bought at 3 am! What is it about that time of night??


I don't know but I wake up EVERY night at that time!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> are you familiar with this style?  it's like a MAM but with side pockets?  does it have a name?


I don't know, it's just like a mam but has side pockets. It came in a few other colors too. Just don't remember the name.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know but I wake up EVERY night at that time!!!


I wake up in the middle of the night too but wouldn't think to go shop....I'd never get back to sleep


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I'll see how long that lasts!
> 
> I actually am pretty happy with what I have. I find it super relaxing to go into my closet, grab a random (but beautiful) bag, and clean and condition it. Does anyone else find cleaning and conditioning your bags relaxing? (My family thinks I'm nuts for enjoying this!)


Yes!!! I call it "bag time" and nobody here understands! It's more than relaxing, it's therapeutic!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Me too. Maybe I'll just be happy with what I have.


I imagine what you have is pretty substantial


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I wake up in the middle of the night too but wouldn't think to go shop....I'd never get back to sleep


I wasn't technically shopping, just checked my email and saw the offer!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I wasn't technically shopping, just checked my email and saw the offer!


guess it was meant to be


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> guess it was meant to be


I saw a video of a girl comparing this bag (but in black) to her Bal City, I forget how it ended up but I've been wanting one for a while.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> This one
> View attachment 4928470


Oh, I thought you bought this!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I thought you bought this!


I did!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know but I wake up EVERY night at that time!!!


I once watched a scary movie where the girl woke up every night at around 1:30 am (I think) to a ghost haunting her house. That night I woke up at the same time! I was freaked out almost the entire rest of the night! And I think I woke up again at the same time a few nights later...definitely too scared to shop!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I did!


Great! I guess I got confused again. Can't wait to see the purple bag!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I once watched a scary movie where the girl woke up every night at around 1:30 am (I think) to a ghost haunting her house. That night I woke up at the same time! I was freaked out almost the entire rest of the night! And I think I woke up again at the same time a few nights later...definitely too scared to shop!


I sleep with my curtains and my headboard lit up and the TV on!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I imagine what you have is pretty substantial


Oh, yes. I'm actively selling though. I'm trying to keep the number around 50. Although my rule is to not sell anything I purchased during the pandemic since post-pandemic I will probably get a chance to use them. Like dinner/date night or work bags.


Shelby33 said:


> Yes!!! I call it "bag time" and nobody here understands! It's more than relaxing, it's therapeutic!


Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I sleep with my curtains and my headboard lit up and the TV on!


the TV on I can relate to - the lights not so much.  what makes me crazy is when I'm watching tv in the living room, getting sleepy, then go to bed and can't sleep


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> the TV on I can relate to - the lights not so much.  what makes me crazy is when I'm watching tv in the living room, getting sleepy, then go to bed and can't sleep


Yes that's so annoying too!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> the TV on I can relate to - the lights not so much.  what makes me crazy is when I'm watching tv in the living room, getting sleepy, then go to bed and can't sleep


Omg, yes, happens to me all the time !!


----------



## Shelby33

I finally got my black Nikki! I usually get mail at 12 30 or so but this was delivered at 7 59! @Antonia, it is definitely midnight, but much softer than the midnight on my MAM. I'll post pictures later!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I finally got my black Nikki! I usually get mail at 12 30 or so but this was delivered at 7 59! @Antonia, it is definitely midnight, but much softer than the midnight on my MAM. I'll post pictures later!!


YAY!!!!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> YAY!!!!  Can't wait to see it!


I put them in my thread. The leather is so soft, I was surprised.


----------



## snibor

Some new Edies on Saks website. The studded is smaller version. Star version is kinda pricey. 




__





						Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				











						Rebecca Minkoff Edie Star-Studded Leather Shoulder Bag
					

Get free shipping and returns on Rebecca Minkoff Edie Star-Studded Leather Shoulder Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Rebecca Minkoff Crossbody Bags and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## snibor

Denim Edie on the way and I was able to order this crossbody Edie in black although now website showing unavailable.  Will post an Edie collection shot when I have everything.


----------



## snibor

snibor said:


> Denim Edie on the way and I was able to order this crossbody Edie in black although now website showing unavailable.  Will post an Edie collection shot when I have everything.


Whoops here’s the New crossbody I ordered but now seems unavailable on website.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Whoops here’s the New crossbody I ordered but now seems unavailable on website.
> 
> View attachment 4930233


Nice, congrats!!  It's 50% off so they must have been selling like hotcakes!  I don't remember seeing this style but I can't wait to see this and the denim one.  I saw a post on Insta from RM (took a screen shot) of a black fringe Edie (I believe flap not cross body) that's coming out soon...I love the fringe on the Edie!  I will post the pic.....


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Nice, congrats!!  It's 50% off so they must have been selling like hotcakes!  I don't remember seeing this style but I can't wait to see this and the denim one.  I saw a post on Insta from RM (took a screen shot) of a black fringe Edie (I believe flap not cross body) that's coming out soon...I love the fringe on the Edie!  I will post the pic.....


I’m wondering if it was an error. They had the bag in so many colors, even cherrywood. Then poof..gone.  Will see.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I’m wondering if it was an error. They had the bag in so many colors, even cherrywood. Then poof..gone.  Will see.


Interesting...... Yes, we'll see!


----------



## Antonia

Here's the screen shot of fringe Edie


----------



## snibor

Well the crossbody Edie I ordered this a.m. shipped!!!   I have no idea what the heck happened on the website. They had tons of these bags in various colors then as soon as I ordered it was gone.  Even though small, seems like a decent size 10.5 inches wide and a back slip pocket which I like.    Excited!  Wondering if these will pop back on.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Nice, congrats!!  It's 50% off so they must have been selling like hotcakes!  I don't remember seeing this style but I can't wait to see this and the denim one.  I saw a post on Insta from RM (took a screen shot) of a black fringe Edie (I believe flap not cross body) that's coming out soon...I love the fringe on the Edie!  I will post the pic.....


I saw a video on the denim one I can dig up if you or @snibor want.


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Denim Edie on the way and I was able to order this crossbody Edie in black although now website showing unavailable.  Will post an Edie collection shot when I have everything.


The denim Edie is really cool looking!


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> The denim Edie is really cool looking!


It hasn’t shipped yet but hoping I get it soon!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Here is my MAB Hobo. I’m not in love with it but not sure how I feel about it either. It looks bigger in the RM pics on the website lol . I do like how it slouches and it’s nice to have bags with a crossbody strap. I do have another reveal coming. hint it’s an older bag not newer.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here is my MAB Hobo. I’m not in love with it but not sure how I feel about it either. It looks bigger in the RM pics on the website lol . I do like how it slouches and it’s nice to have bags with a crossbody strap. I do have another reveal coming. hint it’s an older bag not newer.


I love this! I didn't realize it had finished tassels! Suede and I do not get along so I'm waiting for the non-suede version.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here is my MAB Hobo. I’m not in love with it but not sure how I feel about it either. It looks bigger in the RM pics on the website lol . I do like how it slouches and it’s nice to have bags with a crossbody strap. I do have another reveal coming. hint it’s an older bag not newer.


Ohhh can you give us any clues on the older bag??  I like this MA hobo...is the black a deep saturated black or more of a charcoal?  That's how it looked to me on the website.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Ohhh can you give us any clues on the older bag??  I like this MA hobo...is the black a deep saturated black or more of a charcoal?  That's how it looked to me on the website.


No clues lol. Delivery says Saturday though.  That’s how the MAB Hobo looked to me  too like a charcoal but it’s a pretty black not even close to the picture on the RM site.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No clues lol. Delivery says Saturday though.  That’s how the MAB Hobo looked to me  too like a charcoal but it’s a pretty black not even close to the picture on the RM site.


I can't wait to see what you get!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I can't wait to see what you get!!!


Is it allowed to say you're getting an OS bag without giving hints


----------



## Shelby33

@Antonia, just going through old threads and you were warned about RM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia, just going through old threads and you were warned about RM
> View attachment 4932059


12 years ago


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia, just going through old threads and you were warned about RM
> View attachment 4932059


LOL, I don't even remember this!!  How on earth did you ever find this?     I stand by these comments though!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> LOL, I don't even remember this!!  How on earth did you ever find this?     I stand by these comments though!!!


I just like to read the old threads to relax!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Tomato MAB ? Not sure. My reveal came a day early  seller wasn’t honest about the markings on the back of the bag. I don't think it looks that bad and at least it’s on the back of the bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Tomato MAB ? Not sure. My reveal came a day early  seller wasn’t honest about the markings on the back of the bag. I don't think it looks that bad and at least it’s on the back of the bag.


WOW! Beautiful! The FDL lining goes so well with the leather. Reminds me of my chocolate MAM. Although, it's too red for chocolate.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Tomato MAB ? Not sure. My reveal came a day early  seller wasn’t honest about the markings on the back of the bag. I don't think it looks that bad and at least it’s on the back of the bag.


Oh wow!! Nice!!!  I wonder if that can come out?  But like you said, it's on the back so nobody will see it!  Congrats!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Tomato MAB ? Not sure. My reveal came a day early  seller wasn’t honest about the markings on the back of the bag. I don't think it looks that bad and at least it’s on the back of the bag.


I think it could be coffee. Don't think tomato. I'll check on coffee. It's beautiful!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh wow!! Nice!!!  I wonder if that can come out?  But like you said, it's on the back so nobody will see it!  Congrats!!


Except people who like to look at the backsides of MABS! Don't we have a thread devoted to MAB butts??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I think it could be coffee. Don't think tomato. I'll check on coffee. It's beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Except people who like to look at the backsides of MABS! Don't we have a thread devoted to MAB butts??


Haha, very funny!!


----------



## Shelby33

I found the thread about coffee, but no pictures. Here is tomato, the back of the tassels are almost fuzzy and more orange than the bag. Coffee is a rare color, is it somewhat glazed?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I found the thread about coffee, but no pictures. Here is tomato, the back of the tassels are almost fuzzy and more orange than the bag. Coffee is a rare color, is it somewhat glazed?


It is somewhat glazed. Awe boo no pics.


----------



## Shelby33

__





						Can somebody tell me what lining their glazed Almond bag has?
					

There is a mystery MAB on ebay right now and I'm dying to know what color it is. It has the fleur de lis lining. Anyone have any idea what year/season the bag would be from?  I think we need some kind of Stickied reference thread like the bbag forum has. Maybe Rebecca could kindly put one...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



No pictures but coffee does have FDL lining like yours.


----------



## IntheOcean

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Tomato MAB ? Not sure. My reveal came a day early  seller wasn’t honest about the markings on the back of the bag. I don't think it looks that bad and at least it’s on the back of the bag.


What a pretty color! Sorry, no idea if it's Tomato or something else  Even the patina on the handles looks nice with this color. 
PS. It's a shame the seller didn't disclose the bag having some markings on the back. They're not *that* visible, but perhaps you could negotiate a (small) partial refund?


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Tomato MAB ? Not sure. My reveal came a day early  seller wasn’t honest about the markings on the back of the bag. I don't think it looks that bad and at least it’s on the back of the bag.


I don't think the marks are that bad.  for me how much it would bother me/whether I'd complain would partly depend on price.  If you paid a higher price, I'd be more likely to say something.  If not, then I might look at it as if I had put the marks on there and just enjoy
Pretty bag


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Tomato MAB ? Not sure. My reveal came a day early  seller wasn’t honest about the markings on the back of the bag. I don't think it looks that bad and at least it’s on the back of the bag.


I love it. Where did you find it!?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I don't think the marks are that bad.  for me how much it would bother me/whether I'd complain would partly depend on price.  If you paid a higher price, I'd be more likely to say something.  If not, then I might look at it as if I had put the marks on there and just enjoy
> Pretty bag


I paid around $50 for it. I gave the seller a decent rating. Overall I feel like the bag is in pretty good condition. Handles might need some work being restitched in the future. It would be worth investing in the bag to me. I’m happy with the bag!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I love it. Where did you find it!?


Mercari


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Mercari


Wow you paid a great price for it!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I paid around $50 for it. I gave the seller a decent rating. Overall I feel like the bag is in pretty good condition. Handles might need some work being restitched in the future. It would be worth investing in the bag to me. I’m happy with the bag!


for that price I think I could accept a bit of wear....it's not like it's trashed....
IDK about you but I've had bags I've used and thought were in excellent condition and when I inspected them more closely to sell, I found marks on them.
So enjoy your beautiful bag


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Mercari


I have the hardest time finding RMs there. I don't use the correct search terms maybe? What terms do you use besides "handbag"?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I have the hardest time finding RMs there. I don't use the correct search terms maybe? What terms do you use besides "handbag"?


The site is weird. I don’t spend a lot of time searching there. I just search by Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> The site is weird. I don’t spend a lot of time searching there. I just search by Rebecca Minkoff.


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Did you guys know they make solar phone chargers? Which is only of interest to those of us in the North probably...


----------



## Shelby33

So annoyed, think I missed out on a SW blue mab on ebay...
Anyway, anyone want to see the valence I made out of paper and boredom?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> So annoyed, think I missed out on a SW blue mab on ebay...
> Anyway, anyone want to see the valence I made out of paper and boredom?
> View attachment 4934468


kitties 
I love that glass window too


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> So annoyed, think I missed out on a SW blue mab on ebay...
> Anyway, anyone want to see the valence I made out of paper and boredom?
> View attachment 4934468


What omg do you have the link or did you look by sold listings ?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> What omg do you have the link or did you look by sold listings ?


It was being sold in a lot with a bunch of other bags-I'll try to find the link.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> It was being sold in a lot with a bunch of other bags-I'll try to find the link.











						Huge Lot13 Purses Hand Bags Gucci Juicy Dooney Bourke Rebecca Minkoff Sak D&G   | eBay
					

Huge Lot13 Purses Hand Bags Gucci Juicy Couture Dooney Bourke Rebecca Minkoff Sak Dolce & Gabbana Kate Spade. Multi colors styles and materials. Used but in good shape.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It was being sold in a lot with a bunch of other bags-I'll try to find the link.


I was kinda wanting one of those too


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I was kinda wanting one of those too


I would love to find it in a Nikki.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I would love to find it in a Nikki.


love the SW leather


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It was being sold in a lot with a bunch of other bags-I'll try to find the link.


but you'd have to buy all of them?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> but you'd have to buy all of them?


He said if the lot didn't sell, he'd sell me the RM.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> He said if the lot didn't sell, he'd sell me the RM.


Oh - blue SW?  full size MAB?  decent price?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Oh - blue SW?  full size MAB?  decent price?


45, he didn't seem to know much about RM, I don't even know if it was SW blue but looked like it to me.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I would love to find it in a Nikki.


From the pic do you think it was SW blue?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> 45, he didn't seem to know much about RM, I don't even know if it was SW blue but looked like it to me.


wow.....hope if it is SW that you get it....you're good at recognizing all the leathers and what lining they would have so if you think it is, then hopefully it is SW.  If not, then it just might be a nice dark blue leather.  when does his auction end?  no bids so far?
I would think some people wouldn't be buying now due to Christmas - too late to get a package before the holiday, etc.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow.....hope if it is SW that you get it....you're good at recognizing all the leathers and what lining they would have so if you think it is, then hopefully it is SW.  If not, then it just might be a nice dark blue leather.  when does his auction end?  no bids so far?
> I would think some people wouldn't be buying now due to Christmas - too late to get a package before the holiday, etc.


I think it ended for 50.00


----------



## twiinkletwiinkl

Shelby33 said:


> You might have to mix colors to get an exact match. The neutral is great, I just ordered more.


Do you know if the shoe cream will rub off? I’m thinking of doing this, but worried about the color rubbing off onto my clothes...


----------



## Shelby33

twiinkletwiinkl said:


> Do you know if the shoe cream will rub off? I’m thinking of doing this, but worried about the color rubbing off onto my clothes...


You just buff it really well and it should not. It hadn't with mine. However I did order some neutral and it wasn't - it was almost sparkly. I just wrote back to them asking if it was mislabeled.


----------



## Shelby33

Oh @Antonia, I ended up finding a Jack by BB Dakota sweater, I love it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh @Antonia, I ended up finding a Jack by BB Dakota sweater, I love it!
> View attachment 4935909


Ohhh looks soooo cozy!!! LOVE!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ohhh looks soooo cozy!!! LOVE!


It is!


----------



## Shelby33

Just carelessly threw this on my bed, looked at it, and wondered how I could ever use anything else?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Just carelessly threw this on my bed, looked at it, and wondered how I could ever use anything else?
> View attachment 4936203


Right???   Totally agree!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

So I just wanted to share as  I just found this lol 2 bad it wasn’t an RM bag featured that would have been awesome! I just realized back in September my LV Stellar PM was featured on purseblog. How cool is that!!








						PurseForum Roundup – September 25th - PurseBlog
					

Hello everyone! My favorite season is finally here and YES, I have a pumpkin spice candle burning, an apple pie waited to be sliced, and of course, I busted out all of my sweaters. I pretty much grew…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## snibor

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So I just wanted to share as  I just found this lol 2 bad it wasn’t an RM bag featured that would have been awesome! I just realized back in September my LV Stellar PM was featured on purseblog. How cool is that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurseForum Roundup – September 25th - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! My favorite season is finally here and YES, I have a pumpkin spice candle burning, an apple pie waited to be sliced, and of course, I busted out all of my sweaters. I pretty much grew…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Sweet!!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So I just wanted to share as  I just found this lol 2 bad it wasn’t an RM bag featured that would have been awesome! I just realized back in September my LV Stellar PM was featured on purseblog. How cool is that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurseForum Roundup – September 25th - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! My favorite season is finally here and YES, I have a pumpkin spice candle burning, an apple pie waited to be sliced, and of course, I busted out all of my sweaters. I pretty much grew…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


That's awesome!!!


----------



## Antonia

So, on Insta Rebecca put a 'post a pic of' box in her stories so I asked her to post a pic of her favorite old school RM....here was her post!!  I'm so glad I have this bag.   This was the one I noticed first in all the fashion magazines.


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> So, on Insta Rebecca put a 'post a pic of' box in her stories so I asked her to post a pic of her favorite old school RM....here was her post!!  I'm so glad I have this bag.   This was the one I noticed first in all the fashion magazines.
> 
> View attachment 4936852
> View attachment 4936852


I just saw this on Instagram and was about to post it.  So you asked the question!  Very cool.


----------



## laurenrr

I just saw this on instagram! So cool that she answered your question!



Antonia said:


> So, on Insta Rebecca put a 'post a pic of' box in her stories so I asked her to post a pic of her favorite old school RM....here was her post!!  I'm so glad I have this bag.   This was the one I noticed first in all the fashion magazines.
> 
> View attachment 4936852
> View attachment 4936852


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I just saw this on Instagram and was about to post it.  So you asked the question!  Very cool.


Yes, I had a feeling she would answer it!  Whenever I post one of her bags on Instagram, she usually 'likes' it....now, I'm not sure if it's her personally who is liking it, or whomever is in charge of her social media...but it's nice to see and it's for o/s or the newer bags!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Just carelessly threw this on my bed, looked at it, and wondered how I could ever use anything else?
> View attachment 4936203


beautiful  - black cat or SW?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful  - black cat or SW?


That's SW


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> So, on Insta Rebecca put a 'post a pic of' box in her stories so I asked her to post a pic of her favorite old school RM....here was her post!!  I'm so glad I have this bag.   This was the one I noticed first in all the fashion magazines.
> 
> View attachment 4936853


That's awesome. Makes me glad I didn't sell mine...and that the glue on the handle is holding!


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> I just saw this on instagram! So cool that she answered your question!


What's the instagram handle?


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> So, on Insta Rebecca put a 'post a pic of' box in her stories so I asked her to post a pic of her favorite old school RM....here was her post!!  I'm so glad I have this bag.   This was the one I noticed first in all the fashion magazines.
> 
> View attachment 4936853



How wonderful she answered your question!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What's the instagram handle?


It's just under her name and it was in her 'story' which only stays there for one day then it disappears.  It might still be there at the moment.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It's just under her name and it was in her 'story' which only stays there for one day then it disappears.  It might still be there at the moment.


Oh, okay. I guess I don’t completely understand instagram.


----------



## Shelby33

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!


Happy holidays to you too and everyone here in the RM family!!!


----------



## laurenrr

Yes Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## JenJBS

Merry Christmas, friends!


----------



## Skittle

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Merry Christmas or whatever you celebrate!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Happy holidays, friends! Thanks for making this year a bit brighter.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Happy Holidays everyone!! It’s snowing this morning. I love when it snows for Christmas


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!! It’s snowing this morning. I love when it snows for Christmas


It's pouring here and we have a flood warning! Luckily we're at the top of the hill!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's pouring here and we have a flood warning! Luckily we're at the top of the hill!


I hope you'll be ok!!  We thought we were going to have heavy rains and winds today in MA from all the hype in the news and we ended up with basically not much at all...it was mostly the south shore that got it....although all the snow is melting!!


----------



## samfalstaff

30% off on RM site with exclusions. Code is bye2020


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> 30% off on RM site with exclusions. Code is bye2020


bye2020 is a great code....can't wait for this year to end!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I hope you'll be ok!!  We thought we were going to have heavy rains and winds today in MA from all the hype in the news and we ended up with basically not much at all...it was mostly the south shore that got it....although all the snow is melting!!


That's what my parents in MA said too! We didn't get much wind, but the rivers washed out some of the roads due to rain and melting snow, all the snow is gone now! For a little while anyway...


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> bye2020 is a great code....can't wait for this year to end!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> bye2020 is a great code....can't wait for this year to end!


Thought the same thing!!


----------



## Shelby33

Just because....


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Just because....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938768


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Just because....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938768


Gorgeous! I wish my GE had the paisley lining.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Gorgeous! I wish my GE had the paisley lining.


I love it more than FDL!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I love it more than FDL!


I agree!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Gorgeous! I wish my GE had the paisley lining.


Which lining does it have? B\W floral?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Which lining does it have? B\W floral?


FDL. So nothing to complain about, but I still prefer paisley.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> FDL. So nothing to complain about, but I still prefer paisley.


Oh I do love how FDL looks with the GE though!


----------



## Shelby33

I'm having a problem with my left thumb. It doesn't hurt at all, only when I'm using the phone, incredible burning pain. I guess the obvious solution would be to put down my phone  .


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> I'm having a problem with my left thumb. It doesn't hurt at all, only when I'm using the phone, incredible burning pain. I guess the obvious solution would be to put down my phone  .


Ha, it's my right thumb. I guess that study was right about women having trouble telling their right from left.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Ha, it's my right thumb. I guess that study was right about women having trouble telling their right from left.


We're all going to have hand issues I think. I have this issue too.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> We're all going to have hand issues I think. I have this issue too.


I was thinking "oh no not the thumb I SCROLL WITH!" What do you do for it? Honestly it bothered me enough to take 800 mgs of motrin for it last night.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I was thinking "oh no not the thumb I SCROLL WITH!" What do you do for it? Honestly it bothered me enough to take 800 mgs of motrin for it last night.


I've been aging quickly for a long time so I just add it to the list


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I've been aging quickly for a long time so I just add it to the list


And I think this year has probably aged all of us!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> And I think this year has probably aged all of us!


sadly that is probably true


----------



## Antonia

Well, it's almost 2021 and it's a good time to reflect on many things but since I'm here:  every once in a while when I look in my closet and see the shelves overstuffed with mostly Rebecca Minkoff handbags I think: "OMG, how will I ever use all of these bags?"  I get really overwhelmed!  It would be one thing if I had a HUGE walk in closet with plenty of space but I'm a little OCD when it comes to keeping my closet very organized and edited....and the fact that I have to use a shelf _outside_ of my closet to store the over flow of RM bags is starting to get to me. A couple of years ago, I did a huge closet purge and really got rid of a ton of clothes and just tried narrow it down to my absolute faves (it was after reading the Marie Kondo book and some minimalist blogs)....and I feel like now it's out of control again. I think a lot of it is the thrill of the hunt and getting these amazing bags at unbelievable prices that didn't exist back in the day....but the new year is around the corner and maybe it's time to downsize again (not just RM but other brands). Does anyone else feel this way? I hope I'm not alone feeling like this!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Well, it's almost 2021 and it's a good time to reflect on many things but since I'm here:  every once in a while when I look in my closet and see the shelves overstuffed with mostly Rebecca Minkoff handbags I think: "OMG, how will I ever use all of these bags?"  I get really overwhelmed!  It would be one thing if I had a HUGE walk in closet with plenty of space but I'm a little OCD when it comes to keeping my closet very organized and edited....and the fact that I have to use a shelf _outside_ of my closet to store the over flow of RM bags is starting to get to me. A couple of years ago, I did a huge closet purge and really got rid of a ton of clothes and just tried narrow it down to my absolute faves (it was after reading the Marie Kondo book and some minimalist blogs)....and I feel like now it's out of control again. I think a lot of it is the thrill of the hunt and getting these amazing bags at unbelievable prices that didn't exist back in the day....but the new year is around the corner and maybe it's time to downsize again (not just RM but other brands). Does anyone else feel this way? I hope I'm not alone feeling like this!



I have all these beautiful bags sitting around because of the times were in. They aren’t going anywhere. I have a handful of large totes that I’m not sure what to do with those as I no longer have to commute on public transport (and won’t post-COVID). Those are the only ones I’m unsure about


----------



## Shelby33

I'm not feeling overwhelmed most days. Could be because I have a bigger closet now, at the other place my closet was tiny. I like everything in it's place too, I only have 2 bags that aren't in the closet. They're not in there on purpose, I'm using them as... Some decorating reason. Because of the colors. Hard to explain. But anyway some of the cabinets have doors so I don't have to see what's in there and I think that helps. My "off season" bags go in there. But remember when I took that picture of my RMs on the bed? I did feel a bit overwhelmed. But then I realized if I split them into seasons and divided by 4 I really only had 1/4 of the bags. And silly as it sounds I do enjoy just looking at the bags sometimes, it's more relaxing than having a drink. Then I remind myself that I got them at really good, sometimes ridiculously good prices. I read the old threads where it was normal to have a ton of RMs bought at or a little below retail. If I had a lot of money tied up in the bags I would be very anxious about it.
I have rambled but what I'm trying to say is yes, sometimes I have felt overwhelmed, but by using a few psychological defense mechanisms like denial, sublimation, rationalization, and avoidance, I no longer feel overwhelmed. I suppose one would say that is mentally unhealthy but it's fine if they are used only for managing my bags (which is the rule I made up).
So no you are not alone.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I have all these beautiful bags sitting around because of the times were in. They aren’t going anywhere. I have a handful of large totes that I’m not sure what to do with those as I no longer have to commute on public transport (and won’t post-COVID). Those are the only ones I’m unsure about


Times have changed for sure and although I go to work I've been working alone since March.  I get dressed everyday (not always business casual) but I'm not seeing clients per se....I do meet them outside for now if they need to stop by but our doors are locked.  I imagine it will stay like this until most everyone is vaccinated and even then we may let them into the office but by appointment only so that someone doesn't just stop by unexpectedly.  But it's made me re-think my wardrobe too....I'm definitely dressing more casual than not...I'm getting away with wearing jeans more often...before it was Friday's only.  So aside from my clothing, I'm getting a little anxiety from all these bags....and I do love them all but my OCD with my organization is stressing me out and I feel like something needs to be done.  I hope you girls don't mind that I brought this up and thanks for 'listening'.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> sadly that is probably true


Yes but it has also brought out the best in some of us. There are people out there now I consider heroes, people really are going out of their way to help others and really make a difference. On the other hand I did lose a friend to covid, we were all sick and my daughter, who has a 2 year old, was literally in bed for 6 months.
When we moved here she needed a wheelchair to get from her room to the kitchen, now she can take the baby for walks. She is still recovering, and too afraid to go to the doctor to see if she had it. She is terrified everyday. She and her brother lost their Dad in February, so it's been a sh*t year. But have to remember there are positives and wonderful people to meet, someday.
I probably wouldn't have gotten to know all of you if I didn't have this extra time, so thankful for that.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Times have changed for sure and although I go to work I've been working alone since March.  I get dressed everyday (not always business casual) but I'm not seeing clients per se....I do meet them outside for now if they need to stop by but our doors are locked.  I imagine it will stay like this until most everyone is vaccinated and even then we may let them into the office but by appointment only so that someone doesn't just stop by unexpectedly.  But it's made me re-think my wardrobe too....I'm definitely dressing more casual than not...I'm getting away with wearing jeans more often...before it was Friday's only.  So aside from my clothing, I'm getting a little anxiety from all these bags....and I do love them all but my OCD with my organization is stressing me out and I feel like something needs to be done.  I hope you girls don't mind that I brought this up and thanks for 'listening'.


Everyone has to do what feels right for themselves. And sometimes purging items is very cleansing!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm not feeling overwhelmed most days. Could be because I have a bigger closet now, at the other place my closet was tiny. I like everything in it's place too, I only have 2 bags that aren't in the closet. They're not in there on purpose, I'm using them as... Some decorating reason. Because of the colors. Hard to explain. But anyway some of the cabinets have doors so I don't have to see what's in there and I think that helps. My "off season" bags go in there. But remember when I took that picture of my RMs on the bed? I did feel a bit overwhelmed. But then I realized if I split them into seasons and divided by 4 I really only had 1/4 of the bags. And silly as it sounds I do enjoy just looking at the bags sometimes, it's more relaxing than having a drink. Then I remind myself that I got them at really good, sometimes ridiculously good prices. I read the old threads where it was normal to have a ton of RMs bought at or a little below retail. If I had a lot of money tied up in the bags I would be very anxious about it.
> I have rambled but what I'm trying to say is yes, sometimes I have felt overwhelmed, but by using a few psychological defense mechanisms like denial, sublimation, rationalization, and avoidance, I no longer feel overwhelmed. I suppose one would say that is mentally unhealthy but it's fine if they are used only for managing my bags (which is the rule I made up).
> So no you are not alone.


I like your thought process!  I think I would honestly feel better if they all had their place inside my closet.  I like to see them all together...and they all used to fit there before I went crazy buying so many bags (because of those amazing prices!).  That's the thing, you want them because they're so attainable now!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Times have changed for sure and although I go to work I've been working alone since March.  I get dressed everyday (not always business casual) but I'm not seeing clients per se....I do meet them outside for now if they need to stop by but our doors are locked.  I imagine it will stay like this until most everyone is vaccinated and even then we may let them into the office but by appointment only so that someone doesn't just stop by unexpectedly.  But it's made me re-think my wardrobe too....I'm definitely dressing more casual than not...I'm getting away with wearing jeans more often...before it was Friday's only.  So aside from my clothing, I'm getting a little anxiety from all these bags....and I do love them all but my OCD with my organization is stressing me out and I feel like something needs to be done.  I hope you girls don't mind that I brought this up and thanks for 'listening'.


I'm glad you brought it up, this is where we can talk about anything


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes but it has also brought out the best in some of us. There are people out there now I consider heroes, people really are going out of their way to help others and really make a difference. On the other hand I did lose a friend to covid, we were all sick and my daughter, who has a 2 year old, was literally in bed for 6 months.
> When we moved here she needed a wheelchair to get from her room to the kitchen, now she can take the baby for walks. She is still recovering, and too afraid to go to the doctor to see if she had it. She is terrified everyday. She and her brother lost their Dad in February, so it's been a sh*t year. But have to remember there are positives and wonderful people to meet, someday.
> I probably wouldn't have gotten to know all of you if I didn't have this extra time, so thankful for that.


Oh my gosh...so sorry to hear.  She's so lucky to have you Shelby!!  And we all appreciate you here, that's for sure!!  Here's hoping for a much better 2021!!   Here I am rambling on about having too many bags...


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Everyone has to do what feels right for themselves. And sometimes purging items is very cleansing!


Agreed!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes but it has also brought out the best in some of us. There are people out there now I consider heroes, people really are going out of their way to help others and really make a difference. On the other hand I did lose a friend to covid, we were all sick and my daughter, who has a 2 year old, was literally in bed for 6 months.
> When we moved here she needed a wheelchair to get from her room to the kitchen, now she can take the baby for walks. She is still recovering, and too afraid to go to the doctor to see if she had it. She is terrified everyday. She and her brother lost their Dad in February, so it's been a sh*t year. But have to remember there are positives and wonderful people to meet, someday.
> I probably wouldn't have gotten to know all of you if I didn't have this extra time, so thankful for that.


wow that's tough about your daughter....hope she will be 100 percent healthy soon


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow that's tough about your daughter....hope she will be 100 percent healthy soon


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh my gosh...so sorry to hear.  She's so lucky to have you Shelby!!  And we all appreciate you here, that's for sure!!  Here's hoping for a much better 2021!!   Here I am rambling on about having too many bags...


There's nothing wrong with that!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you!


and with all you've gone through if your bags give you pleasure, then good for you.....enjoy


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes but it has also brought out the best in some of us. There are people out there now I consider heroes, people really are going out of their way to help others and really make a difference. On the other hand I did lose a friend to covid, we were all sick and my daughter, who has a 2 year old, was literally in bed for 6 months.
> When we moved here she needed a wheelchair to get from her room to the kitchen, now she can take the baby for walks. She is still recovering, and too afraid to go to the doctor to see if she had it. She is terrified everyday. She and her brother lost their Dad in February, so it's been a sh*t year. But have to remember there are positives and wonderful people to meet, someday.
> I probably wouldn't have gotten to know all of you if I didn't have this extra time, so thankful for that.


I'm so sorry to hear this. What an awful year! You are always so upbeat, friendly, and funny when you post that I had no idea that was happening.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Times have changed for sure and although I go to work I've been working alone since March.  I get dressed everyday (not always business casual) but I'm not seeing clients per se....I do meet them outside for now if they need to stop by but our doors are locked.  I imagine it will stay like this until most everyone is vaccinated and even then we may let them into the office but by appointment only so that someone doesn't just stop by unexpectedly.  But it's made me re-think my wardrobe too....I'm definitely dressing more casual than not...I'm getting away with wearing jeans more often...before it was Friday's only.  So aside from my clothing, I'm getting a little anxiety from all these bags....and I do love them all but my OCD with my organization is stressing me out and I feel like something needs to be done.  I hope you girls don't mind that I brought this up and thanks for 'listening'.


I understand completely. I'm not OCD about my closet, but I do think I'm buying too many bags. I can't give my full attention to each bag because I have too many! I will probably be downsizing as well.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'm not feeling overwhelmed most days. Could be because I have a bigger closet now, at the other place my closet was tiny. I like everything in it's place too, I only have 2 bags that aren't in the closet. They're not in there on purpose, I'm using them as... Some decorating reason. Because of the colors. Hard to explain. But anyway some of the cabinets have doors so I don't have to see what's in there and I think that helps. My "off season" bags go in there. But remember when I took that picture of my RMs on the bed? I did feel a bit overwhelmed. But then I realized if I split them into seasons and divided by 4 I really only had 1/4 of the bags. And silly as it sounds I do enjoy just looking at the bags sometimes, it's more relaxing than having a drink. Then I remind myself that I got them at really good, sometimes ridiculously good prices. I read the old threads where it was normal to have a ton of RMs bought at or a little below retail. If I had a lot of money tied up in the bags I would be very anxious about it.
> I have rambled but what I'm trying to say is yes, sometimes I have felt overwhelmed, but by using a few psychological defense mechanisms like denial, sublimation, rationalization, and avoidance, I no longer feel overwhelmed. I suppose one would say that is mentally unhealthy but it's fine if they are used only for managing my bags (which is the rule I made up).
> So no you are not alone.


Playing with, looking at, and conditioning my bags makes me feel better too.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. What an awful year! You are always so upbeat, friendly, and funny when you post that I had no idea that was happening.


Yeah it's been hard. Also 10 days before my ex-husband died, my husband left me, no explanation. It was a lot all at once. Losing my ex has been very hard, he was always there for me and the kids no matter what. I miss him and the kids obviously miss their Dad. 
We moved, we're starting over in a way. And taking care of the baby has been good for me! He is a joy. We are looking forward to a new year but will never forget this one (like everyone).


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah it's been hard. Also 10 days before my ex-husband died, my husband left me, no explanation. It was a lot all at once. Losing my ex has been very hard, he was always there for me and the kids no matter what. I miss him and the kids obviously miss their Dad.
> We moved, we're starting over in a way. And taking care of the baby has been good for me! He is a joy. We are looking forward to a new year but will never forget this one (like everyone).


wow, so sorry about your ex and your husband leaving you.  who leaves with no explanation?  I actually knew a woman whose husband went out for a pack of cigs and never came back so I guess it happens.  she had five young kids too.
Hope 2021 is a much better year for you.  Your home looks lovely.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah it's been hard. Also 10 days before my ex-husband died, my husband left me, no explanation. It was a lot all at once. Losing my ex has been very hard, he was always there for me and the kids no matter what. I miss him and the kids obviously miss their Dad.
> We moved, we're starting over in a way. And taking care of the baby has been good for me! He is a joy. We are looking forward to a new year but will never forget this one (like everyone).


Wow so sorry to hear this! That’s a lot to go through all at once!! You have your daughter and that sweet baby to bring you joy! I hope 2021 is a much better year for you!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow, so sorry about your ex and your husband leaving you.  who leaves with no explanation?  I actually knew a woman whose husband went out for a pack of cigs and never came back so I guess it happens.  she had five young kids too.
> Hope 2021 is a much better year for you.  Your home looks lovely.


I guess that's what a coward does... I'm better off honestly. 
Thanks about the house, we have really been enjoying making it into a home!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wow so sorry to hear this! That’s a lot to go through all at once!! You have your daughter and that sweet baby to bring you joy! I hope 2021 is a much better year for you!


Thank you! Also my son is with us, I'm very lucky


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! Also my son is with us, I'm very lucky


I think it's so nice that you are all together to support one another!!  Enjoy your time together!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah it's been hard. Also 10 days before my ex-husband died, my husband left me, no explanation. It was a lot all at once. Losing my ex has been very hard, he was always there for me and the kids no matter what. I miss him and the kids obviously miss their Dad.
> We moved, we're starting over in a way. And taking care of the baby has been good for me! He is a joy. We are looking forward to a new year but will never forget this one (like everyone).



HUGS! So sorry for everything you've been though this year. HUGS!


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah it's been hard. Also 10 days before my ex-husband died, my husband left me, no explanation. It was a lot all at once. Losing my ex has been very hard, he was always there for me and the kids no matter what. I miss him and the kids obviously miss their Dad.
> We moved, we're starting over in a way. And taking care of the baby has been good for me! He is a joy. We are looking forward to a new year but will never forget this one (like everyone).


I am so very sorry for your loss.  You have a great attitude and your positive personality shines through here in the forum.   Wishing you peace during this difficult time.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! Also my son is with us, I'm very lucky



And you have all of us here to support you too!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah it's been hard. Also 10 days before my ex-husband died, my husband left me, no explanation. It was a lot all at once. Losing my ex has been very hard, he was always there for me and the kids no matter what. I miss him and the kids obviously miss their Dad.
> We moved, we're starting over in a way. And taking care of the baby has been good for me! He is a joy. We are looking forward to a new year but will never forget this one (like everyone).


I am sorry for all you've been through. You absolutely always seem so friendly, kind and supportive of others-i had no idea you were going through all this. It is a good reminder that we should always be kind and we never know what others may be dealing with. I hope you are healing from
Everything and that 2021 has lots of good things in store for you


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah it's been hard. Also 10 days before my ex-husband died, my husband left me, no explanation. It was a lot all at once. Losing my ex has been very hard, he was always there for me and the kids no matter what. I miss him and the kids obviously miss their Dad.
> We moved, we're starting over in a way. And taking care of the baby has been good for me! He is a joy. We are looking forward to a new year but will never forget this one (like everyone).


I hope you and your family have a better year in 2021!  Kids/grandkids are so much work, but sometimes they are literally a lifesaver.


----------



## JenJBS

What do you gals think of these RM sunglasses?

Does anyone here own RM sunglasses? I'd love to hear your thoughts on them if you do.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> What do you gals think of these RM sunglasses?
> 
> Does anyone here own RM sunglasses? I'd love to hear your thoughts on them if you do.
> 
> View attachment 4942026


I like them!!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I am sorry for all you've been through. You absolutely always seem so friendly, kind and supportive of others-i had no idea you were going through all this. It is a good reminder that we should always be kind and we never know what others may be dealing with. I hope you are healing from
> Everything and that 2021 has lots of good things in store for you


You are so sweet, thank you! Love all of you girls!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> And you have all of us here to support you too!


Absolutely!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I think it's so nice that you are all together to support one another!!  Enjoy your time together!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss.  You have a great attitude and your positive personality shines through here in the forum.   Wishing you peace during this difficult time.


Thank you, you have all made my week!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I hope you and your family have a better year in 2021!  Kids/grandkids are so much work, but sometimes they are literally a lifesaver.


Very true!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> HUGS! So sorry for everything you've been though this year. HUGS!


Thanks Jen, you guys are gonna make me cry! In a good way!


----------



## anthrosphere

JenJBS said:


> What do you gals think of these RM sunglasses?
> 
> Does anyone here own RM sunglasses? I'd love to hear your thoughts on them if you do.
> 
> View attachment 4942026


I used to own one when she partnered up with Vogue a long time ago, it fell apart within a month. But I am sure the quality is probably much better now. If you do buy it, make sure it is from a store with a good return/repair policy in case anything goes wrong.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> You are so sweet, thank you! Love all of you girls!



And we love you, dear friend.


----------



## JenJBS

anthrosphere said:


> I used to own one when she partnered up with Vogue a long time ago, it fell apart within a month. But I am sure the quality is probably much better now. If you do buy it, make sure it is from a store with a good return/repair policy in case anything goes wrong.



Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## snibor

I have a few Edie’s on the way which I hope I love.  Will post photos when I have them. (Oh and a mini convertible Julian bp).  Happy almost New Year all!  Thanks for welcoming me back to the rm family.


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> I have a few Edie’s on the way which I hope I love.  Will post photos when I have them. (Oh and a mini convertible Julian bp).  Happy almost New Year all!  Thanks for welcoming me back to the rm family.


Can't wait to see them! They are such pretty bags! 
Happy almost New Year!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> What do you gals think of these RM sunglasses?
> 
> Does anyone here own RM sunglasses? I'd love to hear your thoughts on them if you do.
> 
> View attachment 4942026


Very cool and edgy!!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I have a few Edie’s on the way which I hope I love.  Will post photos when I have them. (Oh and a mini convertible Julian bp).  Happy almost New Year all!  Thanks for welcoming me back to the rm family.


We should change your name to Edie!!   OMG, I love the Edie too....the crossbody bag is on sale...I'm so tempted! I can't wait to see what you got!! You're always welcome here @snibor !!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> We should change your name to Edie!!   OMG, I love the Edie too....the crossbody bag is on sale...I'm so tempted! I can't wait to see what you got!! You're always welcome here @snibor !!


I am starting to really like that bag too!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> We should change your name to Edie!!   OMG, I love the Edie too....the crossbody bag is on sale...I'm so tempted! I can't wait to see what you got!! You're always welcome here @snibor !!


Ha!  The funny thing is now you gals got me looking at os rm bags!  I came so close to purchasing an emerald green mab (I think it was a mab) but someone grabbed it before I could check out.


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Ha!  The funny thing is now you gals got me looking at os rm bags!  I came so close to purchasing an emerald green mab (I think it was a mab) but someone grabbed it before I could check out.


Oh no! That is the best green!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Ha!  The funny thing is now you gals got me looking at os rm bags!  I came so close to purchasing an emerald green mab (I think it was a mab) but someone grabbed it before I could check out.


Oh no!!  That's an amazing bag...did it have the FDL lining??    If I see any I'll let you know!!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Ha!  The funny thing is now you gals got me looking at os rm bags!  I came so close to purchasing an emerald green mab (I think it was a mab) but someone grabbed it before I could check out.


The other funny thing is YOU have me looking at the NEW RM bags!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Oh no!!  That's an amazing bag...did it have the FDL lining??    If I see any I'll let you know!!


Thanks. I don’t recall the lining. It was on the rr. I added to cart and poof...gone.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Very cool and edgy!!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Antonia!


Let us know if you get them....and then you'll have to model them!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

What do we hope to find in 2021?
Something in Sage or a Stonewash Blue Nikki.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> What do we hope to find in 2021?
> Something in Sage or a Stonewash Blue Nikki.


I love my SW sage mattie.  I kinda feel like getting another mattie in grey would be too close to the same.  so maybe a SW in either grey or blue - a mattie or a MAB.


----------



## Antonia

I'm still hoping to find a MAB in glazed espresso...even though I have the Mattie.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I'm still hoping to find a MAB in glazed espresso...even though I have the Mattie.


is there such a thing as SW dark brown or espresso?  I have one dark brown bag but....


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> is there such a thing as SW dark brown or espresso?  I have one dark brown bag but....


I think there was one in that color.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> is there such a thing as SW dark brown or espresso?  I have one dark brown bag but....


I have a SW Espresso, it is more of a greyish brown. There is also SW Chocolate but I forget how dark it is.
There is also Espresso, I don't know if that is SW, it is a deep brown with red undertones. Silver hardware.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I have a SW Espresso, it is more of a greyish brown. There is also SW Chocolate but I forget how dark it is.


Pics plz!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> What do we hope to find in 2021?
> Something in Sage or a Stonewash Blue Nikki.


Me too!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Pics plz!





Later I will take a picture of it next to my black SW MAB, then you can see the brown in it.


----------



## snibor

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here


So very sorry for your loss.   I too was very close with my dad.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here


I am so sorry to hear this!!! Please let me know if there's anything I can do... I'm so sorry. 
I'd love to see any pictures you want to take. It's OK that bags make us feel better! 
You will be in my thoughts


----------



## laurenrr

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here



Hugs! So sorry for your loss. So hard to lose a father. Would live to see bag pics!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Let us know if you get them....and then you'll have to model them!



Thanks! Will do!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> What do we hope to find in 2021?
> Something in Sage or a Stonewash Blue Nikki.



I want a SW Nikki. Any colors - or leathers other than SW - that you gals could recommend. Already considering wine or cranberry if I can't find a SW.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here


HUGS!!  Ive been meaning to ask you how you are doing Carrie but I know you took some time away from TPF for this reason.  I've been thinking about you during this holiday season.  Ugh, 2020 is just the worst year that ever was.  We are here to support you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here



Thinking of you! My father has always been very supportive of my bag habit (he has his own collections of things), so this post touched me.


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here


----------



## Haughty

snibor said:


> So very sorry for your loss.   I too was very close with my dad.





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I have a SW Espresso, it is more of a greyish brown. There is also SW Chocolate but I forget how dark it is.
> There is also Espresso, I don't know if that is SW, it is a deep brown with red undertones. Silver hardware.


SW chocolate is pretty light. I have a MAB in it somewhere...


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here


Ugh. I'm so sorry about this. I probably said this before, but my dad died far away from me as well about 5 years ago. Always tough to lose a parent especially when you're thousands of miles away.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4942506
> 
> Later I will take a picture of it next to my black SW MAB, then you can see the brown in it.


I always love to see pictures of this bag. So glad it found a better home!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> I want a SW Nikki. Any colors - or leathers other than SW - that you gals could recommend. Already considering wine or cranberry if I can't find a SW.


Stonewash wine or cranberry! Does such a bag exist?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I always love to see pictures of this bag. So glad it found a better home!


This bag gets extra-special care!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ugh. I'm so sorry about this. I probably said this before, but my dad died far away from me as well about 5 years ago. Always tough to lose a parent especially when you're thousands of miles away.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Stonewash wine or cranberry! Does such a bag exist?



Not that I know of. Sorry. That would be wonderful! That's why I said wine or cranberry *if* I can't find a SW; not a SW wine or cranberry. Then I saw @Jeepgurl76 purple Nikki, and so it's now either black SW or purple like hers.


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## Shelby33

My daughter is having some sort of sing-a-long with friends from Russia and Dublin. They have been singing "Don't Stop Believing" by Journey for over 20 minutes. I thought I raised her to have better taste than this.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Not that I know of. Sorry. That would be wonderful! That's why I said wine or cranberry *if* I can't find a SW; not a SW wine or cranberry. Then I saw @Jeepgurl76 purple Nikki, and so it's now either black SW or purple like hers.


I know. I was just dreaming...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Stonewash wine or cranberry! Does such a bag exist?


No but that would be amazing. Berry is wine without the glaze, but I have never seen it in person.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> My daughter is having some sort of sing-a-long with friends from Russia and Dublin. They have been singing "Don't Stop Believing" by Journey for over 20 minutes. I thought I raised her to have better taste than this.


What!?! That song is awesome!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> No but that would be amazing. Berry is wine without the glaze, but I have never seen it in person.


I was hopeful when you mentioned a certain SW emerald...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What!?! That song is awesome!


Well it's starting to grow on me. I was more of a Joy Division/Smiths/etc girl.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I was hopeful when you mentioned a certain SW emerald...


They did have a choice of SW leathers when the SOs were going through and one color was red/brown, but of course the picture of the swatch is gone, and I don't think that color was chosen for the SOs I read about.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Well it's starting to grow on me. I was more of a Joy Division/Smiths/etc girl.


I can get behind the Smiths!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I can get behind the Smiths!


Wow you're the first person I met on here who likes them! (that I know of). I have an unhealthy obsession with them! But my kids were raised on them too, their favorite song was "This Charming Man" and when my daughter was 6 she'd call the radio station during a lunch time 80's show and request them. The djs thought she was a pretty cool kid haha!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> No but that would be amazing. Berry is wine without the glaze, but I have never seen it in person.


This Berry? I found this on sold listings on posh and had it listed as Berry. It’s stunning


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wow you're the first person I met on here who likes them! (that I know of). I have an unhealthy obsession with them! But my kids were raised on them too, their favorite song was "This Charming Man" and when my daughter was 6 she'd call the radio station during a lunch time 80's show and request them. The djs thought she was a pretty cool kid haha!


I confess I only heard about them after that movie came out that featured some of their songs...can't remember the name. But after that I was hooked!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This Berry? I found this on sold listings on posh and had it listed as Berry. It’s stunning


Yes I think so!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

We had fireworks tonight! 
Here they are behind a tree, thru my windshield, under a street light with a crappy cell phone. Show was around 15 minutes.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

....... And I officially made it thru this year 
"my broken house behind me
And good things to come"


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> ....... And I officially made it thru this year
> "my broken house behind me
> And good things to come"


Awesome! Happy New Years to you and your family!!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Wow you're the first person I met on here who likes them! (that I know of). I have an unhealthy obsession with them! But my kids were raised on them too, their favorite song was "This Charming Man" and when my daughter was 6 she'd call the radio station during a lunch time 80's show and request them. The djs thought she was a pretty cool kid haha!


Also a fan!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No but that would be amazing. Berry is wine without the glaze, but I have never seen it in person.


I have seen it as you know!   It's beyond beautiful!!  I feel lucky to have found it!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This Berry? I found this on sold listings on posh and had it listed as Berry. It’s stunning


I have this bag Carrie...remember we did comparison pics with your wine trying to figure out the color of yours??  I love it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> ....... And I officially made it thru this year
> "my broken house behind me
> And good things to come"


YAY!!!  Here's to a bright future for all of us!  Love you girls!!! XOXO


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I have seen it as you know!   It's beyond beautiful!!  I feel lucky to have found it!


Pics plz? Is the leather thick or pebbled on this back? Kinda looks like it from the pics I found on posh.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I have this bag Carrie...remember we did comparison pics with your wine trying to figure out the color of yours??  I love it!


I forgot lol I’m sorry  ha ha so many bags!! I wanna see pics again plz


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I forgot lol I’m sorry  ha ha so many bags!! I wanna see pics again plz


Ok....hang on while I look through my photo's.....


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4943549
> 
> View attachment 4943550
> 
> View attachment 4943549
> View attachment 4943550


Ah yes!! Now I remember  this bag is beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Ah yes!! Now I remember  this bag is beautiful!!


Thank you!!  I never knew what it was...@Shelby and I both bought bags from this seller on Mercari....she got the Emerald MAM in MINT condition and she told me what this color was.  I had no idea how rare it was until I started reading the old threads.  This is one bag I will never ever sell!


----------



## Antonia

I also love my one and only Mattie....GE with FDL lining....another one I will never let go of.


----------



## Antonia




----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4943549
> 
> View attachment 4943550
> 
> View attachment 4943549
> View attachment 4943550



Stunning!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Stunning!


Thank you @JenJBS !!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Who wants to see bag pics lol any requests? I’m bored but just mostly sad. Then it feels weird that a bag can make me happy when it’s just a bag. Saturday will mark 5 weeks my dad has been gone. We were really close and we talked on the phone at least 3 times a week if not more. He had retired in Arizona and unfortunately my job kept me here in Michigan. He did visit often or i would go there. Now it just seems it wasn’t  enough. I’d give all my bags away and more to have him here


so sorry for your loss Jeepgurl


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I have a SW Espresso, it is more of a greyish brown. There is also SW Chocolate but I forget how dark it is.
> There is also Espresso, I don't know if that is SW, it is a deep brown with red undertones. Silver hardware.


interesting.....I wouldn't have thought espresso would have a greyish tone
you're a great source of info Shelby


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> My daughter is having some sort of sing-a-long with friends from Russia and Dublin. They have been singing "Don't Stop Believing" by Journey for over 20 minutes. I thought I raised her to have better taste than this.


Ha....I find that song annoying too


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have seen it as you know!   It's beyond beautiful!!  I feel lucky to have found it!


You are!!!


----------



## Shelby33

How cute is this? (not mine) The silver one!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

interesting looking. Kinda like it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4943549
> 
> View attachment 4943550
> 
> View attachment 4943549
> View attachment 4943550


Gorgeous! Is this true to color?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4943560


Oh, nice! There's one on posh with B/W floral that is not as nice. The FDL lining really goes well with the GE!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> interesting looking. Kinda like it!


Me too!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I also love my one and only Mattie....GE with FDL lining....another one I will never let go of.
> View attachment 4943558


This leather is beautiful!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Me too!


Wonder what lining it has hmm.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Gorgeous! Is this true to color?


Thank you! Yes, very true to color!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, nice! There's one on posh with B/W floral that is not as nice. The FDL lining really goes well with the GE!


FDL is probably my favorite lining!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> This leather is beautiful!


Thank you @Shelby33 !


----------



## LipglossedX

Happy New Year to everyone! I was focused on the holidays with family but am now enjoying catching up on all the RM eye candy on this forum. Bring on the new year and new/preloved bags for 2021!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Happy New Year to everyone! I was focused on the holidays with family but am now enjoying catching up on all the RM eye candy on this forum. Bring on the new year and new/preloved bags for 2021!


Hi and Happy New Year!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Going to use this stiff Wine Nikki for a month to see if I can soften her up. This is going to be tough. I can’t remember the last time I used a bag for a solid month lol


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Going to use this stiff Wine Nikki for a month to see if I can soften her up. This is going to be tough. I can’t remember the last time I used a bag for a solid month lol


OK, if you say so


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Going to use this stiff Wine Nikki for a month to see if I can soften her up. This is going to be tough. I can’t remember the last time I used a bag for a solid month lol


LOL...ditto!!!  But if there was one color bag that will match everything, it's wine!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> LOL...ditto!!!  But if there was one color bag that will match everything, it's wine!!


So true!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Going to use this stiff Wine Nikki for a month to see if I can soften her up. This is going to be tough. I can’t remember the last time I used a bag for a solid month lol


OK I did it once, when I got my SW MAB, 31 days. I know this because I actually had an app on my phone where I tracked which bags I used. Good luck but your bag looks great!


----------



## Shelby33

Here is the link to my wine Nikki. The white marks came off with baby wipes and the color was totally different in person, much deeper. One side is a bit distressed, the other side is smooth. 


			https://posh.mk/sG1BpSP0Kcb


----------



## Shelby33

Oh that reminds me I just grabbed a wine MAC off ebay, because my son had ebay bucks and told me, like he was talking to a child, to pick out a bag. I wasn't gonna argue haha. I gave my one MAC away so at least I will have one now.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh that reminds me I just grabbed a wine MAC off ebay, because my son had ebay bucks and told me, like he was talking to a child, to pick out a bag. I wasn't gonna argue haha. I gave my one MAC away so at least I will have one now.


Can't wait to see it! There's one on TRR that keeps following me around...


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Here is the link to my wine Nikki. The white marks came off with baby wipes and the color was totally different in person, much deeper. One side is a bit distressed, the other side is smooth.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/sG1BpSP0Kcb



My wine mini Nikki has different leather textures on one side. I try to ignore it but it bothers me.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here is the link to my wine Nikki. The white marks came off with baby wipes and the color was totally different in person, much deeper. One side is a bit distressed, the other side is smooth.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/sG1BpSP0Kcb


What a great deal! You've done wonders with this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Oh that reminds me I just grabbed a wine MAC off ebay, because my son had ebay bucks and told me, like he was talking to a child, to pick out a bag. I wasn't gonna argue haha. I gave my one MAC away so at least I will have one now.



Yay!    I'm excited to see pics! Love the MAC style!  What a good son!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here is the link to my wine Nikki. The white marks came off with baby wipes and the color was totally different in person, much deeper. One side is a bit distressed, the other side is smooth.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/sG1BpSP0Kcb


Holy cow.... You are the queen of the deals!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Holy cow.... You are the queen of the deals!!!!


It was up for a bit too, surprisingly, and more surprisingly I didn't grab it as soon as I saw it. This was in February of 2020.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Yay!    I'm excited to see pics! Love the MAC style!  What a good son!


He is a good kid, it was really sweet of him. I haven't used a MAC in a while, looking forward to it!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What a great deal! You've done wonders with this bag!


I did have to clean it, condition it a few times and used some tarrago shoe cream on it back when I got it. Haven't had to do anything since though so that's good. Somethimes I think I should spray it but still haven't gotten around to that.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> My wine mini Nikki has different leather textures on one side. I try to ignore it but it bothers me.


I think honestly it's just from being used and folded over and slouching. But maybe it did come that way?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Can't wait to see it! There's one on TRR that keeps following me around...


That happens to me too, they follow me around like stray cats. So I have to take them home.


----------



## Shelby33

*

*


----------



## Shelby33

LA EMTs/EMTPs just changed their criteria of who shall be transported to hospitals due to ERs being overwhelmed with Covid patients... I was really hoping this wouldn't happen.


----------



## Shelby33

In more cheerful news, I was opening a bottle of hand sanitizer, I SUCK at opening bottles, doesn't matter what it is something spills or explodes. Got hand sanitizer all over my GE MAB! Wiped it off, and it was totally fine, and softer actually. Conditioned it just in case. But it looks/feels totally fine, glaze is just as it was before!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> In more cheerful news, I was opening a bottle of hand sanitizer, I SUCK at opening bottles, doesn't matter what it is something spills or explodes. Got hand sanitizer all over my GE MAB! Wiped it off, and it was totally fine, and softer actually. Conditioned it just in case. But it looks/feels totally fine, glaze is just as it was before!


Oh my!!  Whew, that's a good thing.  Good that you conditioned it though since sanitizer is mostly rubbing alcohol, right?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh my!!  Whew, that's a good thing.  Good that you conditioned it though since sanitizer is mostly rubbing alcohol, right?


Yes!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> In more cheerful news, I was opening a bottle of hand sanitizer, I SUCK at opening bottles, doesn't matter what it is something spills or explodes. Got hand sanitizer all over my GE MAB! Wiped it off, and it was totally fine, and softer actually. Conditioned it just in case. But it looks/feels totally fine, glaze is just as it was before!


Glad your bag is okay! A little travel-size bottle of hairspray leaked all in one of my purses and it hardened/warped all the leather it touched permanently despite attempting to revive it. Luckily it was just a basic black Kate Spade crossbody but still sad...


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Glad your bag is okay! A little travel-size bottle of hairspray leaked all in one of my purses and it hardened/warped all the leather it touched permanently despite attempting to revive it. Luckily it was just a basic black Kate Spade crossbody but still sad...


Oh no! I'm sorry about your bag! I took this one to bed with me to make sure it didn't harden or anything and it's fine. I think the glaze may have protected it? It looks like it never happened right now luckily!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry about your bag! I took this one to bed with me to make sure it didn't harden or anything and it's fine. I think the glaze may have protected it? It looks like it never happened right now luckily!


with hand sanitizer, I guess it just got a cleaning and you moisturized it so it's like new


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> with hand sanitizer, I guess it just got a cleaning and you moisturized it so it's like new


True!


----------



## Antonia

I'm just gonna throw this out there if any of you are interested in my paperwhite MAB with BBW and shimmery leopard lining, I will let you have it...just DM me your address and I'll ship it to you.  It could use recoloring on the back of the bag...the sides look great and the front is not bad at all...just the back has more marks than I like.  I already tried to sell this on evil bay and had no luck and so I thought I'd rather give it to one of you girls if you want it.  I know some of you already have a paperwhite BBW MAB so this is for you that do not have one but have always wanted one.  The handles are darker than the rest of the bag but I have not tried to clean or color them.  Let me know if you want pics!!


----------



## snibor

Last bag on the way..Swing (#2). Listed as “metallic” so not 100% sure of color but I believe it’s rose gold with silver hardware which would fit in nice with my collection.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Last bag on the way..Swing (#2). Listed as “metallic” so not 100% sure of color but I believe it’s rose gold with silver hardware which would fit in nice with my collection.


Can't wait to see it!!  I love rose gold!!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Last bag on the way..Swing (#2). Listed as “metallic” so not 100% sure of color but I believe it’s rose gold with silver hardware which would fit in nice with my collection.


Looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm just gonna throw this out there if any of you are interested in my paperwhite MAB with BBW and shimmery leopard lining, I will let you have it...just DM me your address and I'll ship it to you.  It could use recoloring on the back of the bag...the sides look great and the front is not bad at all...just the back has more marks than I like.  I already tried to sell this on evil bay and had no luck and so I thought I'd rather give it to one of you girls if you want it.  I know some of you already have a paperwhite BBW MAB so this is for you that do not have one but have always wanted one.  The handles are darker than the rest of the bag but I have not tried to clean or color them.  Let me know if you want pics!!


I have this bag and believe me it's gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

My son always acts so tough but I snuck this picture of him yesterday. And the other day the baby called me Nana for the first time!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I'm just gonna throw this out there if any of you are interested in my paperwhite MAB with BBW and shimmery leopard lining, I will let you have it...just DM me your address and I'll ship it to you.  It could use recoloring on the back of the bag...the sides look great and the front is not bad at all...just the back has more marks than I like.  I already tried to sell this on evil bay and had no luck and so I thought I'd rather give it to one of you girls if you want it.  I know some of you already have a paperwhite BBW MAB so this is for you that do not have one but have always wanted one.  The handles are darker than the rest of the bag but I have not tried to clean or color them.  Let me know if you want pics!!


I'm not into white bags but that is so generous of you Antonia


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> My son always acts so tough but I snuck this picture of him yesterday. And the other day the baby called me Nana for the first time!
> View attachment 4950962


Awww, that is so precious!!!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I'm not into white bags but that is so generous of you Antonia


Thank you....I would love to gift any of you girls this bag....otherwise, I have no clue who to give it to!!  It's a bit of a project bag and the only one here that I know of that loves fixing up bags is @Shelby33 and she already has this bag!!  You don't want 2 of these bags Shelby, do you???


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you....I would love to gift any of you girls this bag....otherwise, I have no clue who to give it to!!  It's a bit of a project bag and the only one here that I know of that loves fixing up bags is @Shelby33 and she already has this bag!!  You don't want 2 of these bags Shelby, do you???


I guess one could rehab and sell it.  but that's probably not your intent


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I guess one could rehab and sell it.  but that's probably not your intent


Honestly, I would rather give it to someone who wants one and doesn't mind giving it a little TLC....I just have way too many bags and I don't reach for this one much.   I love the lining on this one...it's a purple shade with gold sparkle leopard...really different.  I will figure something out if nobody here wants it.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Honestly, I would rather give it to someone who wants one and doesn't mind giving it a little TLC....I just have way too many bags and I don't reach for this one much.   I love the lining on this one...it's a purple shade with gold sparkle leopard...really different.  I will figure something out if nobody here wants it.


I think maybe I know how you  feel.  If the bag has issues, that makes it hard to sell and you don't want to sell it and have an unhappy buyer.  Someone here will probably give it a good home.


----------



## LipglossedX

snibor said:


> Last bag on the way..Swing (#2). Listed as “metallic” so not 100% sure of color but I believe it’s rose gold with silver hardware which would fit in nice with my collection.



Saw this Cupid and was curious what color it was... is this the same rose gold?

https://www.thredup.com/product/women-leather-rebecca-minkoff-pink-leather-satchel/88362231


----------



## snibor

LipglossedX said:


> Saw this Cupid and was curious what color it was... is this the rose gold?
> 
> https://www.thredup.com/product/women-leather-rebecca-minkoff-pink-leather-satchel/88362231


Not sure.  I’m not familiar enough to say.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> My son always acts so tough but I snuck this picture of him yesterday. And the other day the baby called me Nana for the first time!
> View attachment 4950962



Awww! Precious!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you....I would love to gift any of you girls this bag....otherwise, I have no clue who to give it to!!  It's a bit of a project bag and the only one here that I know of that loves fixing up bags is @Shelby33 and she already has this bag!!  You don't want 2 of these bags Shelby, do you???


I would be happy to help anyone who wants to have a go at the bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Honestly, I would rather give it to someone who wants one and doesn't mind giving it a little TLC....I just have way too many bags and I don't reach for this one much.   I love the lining on this one...it's a purple shade with gold sparkle leopard...really different.  I will figure something out if nobody here wants it.


If you want I could try to work on it and send it back to you?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Saw this Cupid and was curious what color it was... is this the same rose gold?
> 
> https://www.thredup.com/product/women-leather-rebecca-minkoff-pink-leather-satchel/88362231


I'm not sure what color it is but I love it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> If you want I could try to work on it and send it back to you?


OMG, you're so sweet to offer!!  Let's see if anyone wants it...I don't gravitate towards it like I do my Royal BBW.  I only paid $25!!  Here is the original listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/ONLY-TODAY-Rebecca-Minkoff-bag-5f6b5b14045e39890bace30d  Do you know anyone who would want this?  You could fix and give to them??  Totally up to you!  Just let me know.  Who knows, maybe you'll end up liking this one better and selling yours, lol!


----------



## jennalovesbags

My red mini B came today! I'm so glad that it was the mini. And while overall it's clean and in good condition, do people not clean out their bags before selling? I found a coin and a small tube of toothpaste. And it was just thrown in the box without stuffing or tissue or anything.

Does anyone know what red the mini B was in? They are the perfect crossbody bag for me. Still hope to find a FIG (again) or a green someday.


----------



## jennalovesbags

jennalovesbags said:


> My red mini B came today! I'm so glad that it was the mini. And while overall it's clean and in good condition, do people not clean out their bags before selling? I found a coin and a small tube of toothpaste. And it was just thrown in the box without stuffing or tissue or anything.
> 
> Does anyone know what red the mini B was in? They are the perfect crossbody bag for me. Still hope to find a FIG (again) or a green someday.


Actually... I think it might be wine the more I look at it. And I know the mini did come in wine...


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, you're so sweet to offer!!  Let's see if anyone wants it...I don't gravitate towards it like I do my Royal BBW.  I only paid $25!!  Here is the original listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/ONLY-TODAY-Rebecca-Minkoff-bag-5f6b5b14045e39890bace30d  Do you know anyone who would want this?  You could fix and give to them??  Totally up to you!  Just let me know.  Who knows, maybe you'll end up liking this one better and selling yours, lol!


You might like it for the summer though!


----------



## sdkitty

this looks kinda like a cross between MA and Mattie....does anyone know what style it is?
found something - Henri from 08 








						Rebecca Minkoff Tote
					

Rebecca Minkoff brown large bag. Good condition




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> this looks kinda like a cross between MA and Mattie....does anyone know what style it is?
> found something - Henri from 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Tote
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff brown large bag. Good condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com


I don't remember this bag. Has sig HW too.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't remember this bag. Has sig HW too.


seems like handles won't fit on shoulder....I'm probably better off with MAB or mattie


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> seems like handles won't fit on shoulder....I'm probably better off with MAB or mattie


I am really starting to love the mattie and of course will always love MABs!


----------



## samfalstaff

So I ran out of leather CPR today half way through conditioning my bag. Unfortunately in my haste to buy more and get lunch ready for kids, I bought the furniture conditioner CPR instead. First question: could I use that on any of my bags? Second question: does anyone want any Furniture CPR?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> So I ran out of leather CPR today half way through conditioning my bag. Unfortunately in my haste to buy more and get lunch ready for kids, I bought the furniture conditioner CPR instead. First question: could I use that on any of my bags? Second question: does anyone want any Furniture CPR?


I didn't know there were 2 different kinds. The one I had said you could use it on furniture and handbags.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> So I ran out of leather CPR today half way through conditioning my bag. Unfortunately in my haste to buy more and get lunch ready for kids, I bought the furniture conditioner CPR instead. First question: could I use that on any of my bags? Second question: does anyone want any Furniture CPR?


maybe you could see if you can check ingredients and compare.  or call the manufacturer.  did it seem to help or harm your bag?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> maybe you could see if you can check ingredients and compare.  or call the manufacturer.  did it seem to help or harm your bag?


Oh, I'm too scared to use it on a bag. I've used it before on my leather sofa with middling results. I was able to cancel the order and ordered the right stuff. Yay amazon!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I'm too scared to use it on a bag. I've used it before on my leather sofa with middling results. I was able to cancel the order and ordered the right stuff. Yay amazon!


oh, I thought you did half your bag with the new product....glad you're getting the right stuff


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> oh, I thought you did half your bag with the new product....glad you're getting the right stuff


I think she did half the bag with the other Leather CPR before she ran out


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> oh, I thought you did half your bag with the new product....glad you're getting the right stuff


Oh, my, no! I always check the product before slathering it on the bag. I just don't thoroughly check my cart before I hit the buy button!


----------



## Shelby33

Did any of us buy this? It's beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Did any of us buy this? It's beautiful!


I was wondering the same!!  If it wasn't so much $$ I would have bought it!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

The leather is amazing though it’s so thick and chewy


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> The leather is amazing though it’s so thick and chewy


Looking at close ups of that leather, it reminds me of my pine colored MAB with white pinstripe lining...it's that same type of pebbly leather.  So gorgeous!!  I would love to know who bought it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Got my Leather CPR and voila!
SW MAM


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Got my Leather CPR and voila!
> SW MAM
> View attachment 4955533
> View attachment 4955535


This looks so fab


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Got my Leather CPR and voila!
> SW MAM
> View attachment 4955533
> View attachment 4955535


OMG look at that leather!!!


----------



## snibor

I’m thinking RM might be over expanding her brand.  She posted something today about producing home goods and asked about what types of sheets/linens her followers like.  Hope her business succeeds but idk.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Got my Leather CPR and voila!
> SW MAM
> View attachment 4955533
> View attachment 4955535


love that SW


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I’m thinking RM might be over expanding her brand.  She posted something today about producing home goods and asked about what types of sheets/linens her followers like.  Hope her business succeeds but idk.


I saw that too.  I know she partnered with Lowes recently (or was it Home Depot) so this seems like she's trying the home goods dept. I hope it works out but I'd rather her just stick with mostly bags, some shoes and clothes.  We'll see.


----------



## jennalovesbags

snibor said:


> I’m thinking RM might be over expanding her brand.  She posted something today about producing home goods and asked about what types of sheets/linens her followers like.  Hope her business succeeds but idk.



Sales for home stuff has gone through the roof during Covid.


----------



## snibor

jennalovesbags said:


> Sales for home stuff has gone through the roof during Covid.


Really?   I’m just surprised she would venture to bed linens but maybe she can produce something interesting. Hope it works for her.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Sales for home stuff has gone through the roof during Covid.


That makes sense. People are spending more time at home.


----------



## samfalstaff

snibor said:


> Really?   I’m just surprised she would venture to bed linens but maybe she can produce something interesting. Hope it works for her.


Interesting bed linens? I don't know. Maybe that's where the money is now, but I'd be more excited about bags with new and interesting leathers.


----------



## samfalstaff

Although many of you have said she made a pretty good perfume. So maybe there's hope.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Got my Leather CPR and voila!
> SW MAM
> View attachment 4955533
> View attachment 4955535


Holy crap! I love it! Do you love it!?!? You made it look even more beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> I’m thinking RM might be over expanding her brand.  She posted something today about producing home goods and asked about what types of sheets/linens her followers like.  Hope her business succeeds but idk.


I would like paisley.


----------



## Shelby33

This is Lila. She didn't want to go in here for years. Not until we decorated. I'm pretty sure she knew what she was doing.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Holy crap! I love it! Do you love it!?!? You made it look even more beautiful!


I love it! The SW leather is probably a smidge better on my silver HW MAM, but I just love the gold HW with the SW leather.  And it was all due to @Antonia! She sold me the silver one and told me about the gold one. So thank you @Antonia!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Got my Leather CPR and voila!
> SW MAM
> View attachment 4955533
> View attachment 4955535



Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> This is Lila. She didn't want to go in here for years. Not until we decorated. I'm pretty sure she knew what she was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955690



Cats...  They do what they want - and she totally knew what she was doing.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I love it! The SW leather is probably a smidge better on my silver HW MAM, but I just love the gold HW with the SW leather.  And it was all due to @Antonia! She sold me the silver one and told me about the gold one. So thank you @Antonia!


Anytime @samfalstaff !!!  So glad I could help you get your dream SW bags!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I love it! The SW leather is probably a smidge better on my silver HW MAM, but I just love the gold HW with the SW leather.  And it was all due to @Antonia! She sold me the silver one and told me about the gold one. So thank you @Antonia!


She is a pretty cool chick!!


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Sales for home stuff has gone through the roof during Covid.


I know.  I was at TJ Maxx one day (months ago) looking for drinking glasses.  the SA said they sell very fast.  guess everyone is/was at home breaking glasses.....at least we don't have the toilet paper fights like in March


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This is Lila. She didn't want to go in here for years. Not until we decorated. I'm pretty sure she knew what she was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955690


OMG....she had to crowd herself in there.  hope she didn't do any damage to your adorable little house


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Interesting bed linens? I don't know. Maybe that's where the money is now, but I'd be more excited about bags with new and interesting leathers.


I don't think the average shopper will recognize her name so unless she has some interesting designs.....IDK


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Got my Leather CPR and voila!
> SW MAM
> View attachment 4955533
> View attachment 4955535


you guys are giving me bag fever......I sold a few bags recently so now feel like I could buy one but want to be very selective and not have buyer's remorse.  I thought I wanted another Bal City but I've been carrying mine for a week or so and I'm somewhat bothered that the handles won't go over my shoulder (even though there is a strap if needed).  So maybe another SW mattie or MAB.  Problem is they don't seem to come up often and I'd have a hard time identifying one if it did come up.  It's OK - not like a need another bag


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you guys are giving me bag fever......I sold a few bags recently so now feel like I could buy one but want to be very selective and not have buyer's remorse.  I thought I wanted another Bal City but I've been carrying mine for a week or so and I'm somewhat bothered that the handles won't go over my shoulder (even though there is a strap if needed).  So maybe another SW mattie or MAB.  Problem is they don't seem to come up often and I'd have a hard time identifying one if it did come up.  It's OK - not like a need another bag


You can always ask us about anything you see or PM me!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> You can always ask us about anything you see or PM me!


thank you Shelby 
I got help from a few of you (starting with @Antonia who found the bag) buying my SW sage bag


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> I don't think the average shopper will recognize her name so unless she has some interesting designs.....IDK


This is a good point. I think you're right.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> OMG....she had to crowd herself in there.  hope she didn't do any damage to your adorable little house


No I just had to rearrange it. And she's not even a box cat, you know how some love them? She doesn't. It was kind of funny.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No I just had to rearrange it. And she's not even a box cat, you know how some love them? She doesn't. It was kind of funny.


yes, our cats have two Costco boxes they like.  one small shallow one that just fits them and another one that's kind of like a playhouse.  dave cut hole in the side so they can play peek-a-boo.
have you restricted your playhouse or is she still going in there?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes, our cats have two Costco boxes they like.  one small shallow one that just fits them and another one that's kind of like a playhouse.  dave cut hole in the side so they can play peek-a-boo.
> have you restricted your playhouse or is she still going in there?


I still haven't unpacked it so not sure if she will. I did have some kittens that loved bowls once.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I still haven't unpacked it so not sure if she will. I did have some kittens that loved bowls once.
> View attachment 4956265


Oh, my! This is adorable. Love that that the light one is just "hanging out". When we picked up our kittens (now cats), their first "bed" was the hotel room bathroom sink.


sdkitty said:


> you guys are giving me bag fever......I sold a few bags recently so now feel like I could buy one but want to be very selective and not have buyer's remorse.  I thought I wanted another Bal City but I've been carrying mine for a week or so and I'm somewhat bothered that the handles won't go over my shoulder (even though there is a strap if needed).  So maybe another SW mattie or MAB.  Problem is they don't seem to come up often and I'd have a hard time identifying one if it did come up.  It's OK - not like a need another bag


I had and sold a SW mattie to someone on tpf not too long ago. It was beautiful!! I think I still have a picture...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I still haven't unpacked it so not sure if she will. I did have some kittens that loved bowls once.
> View attachment 4956265


Here's our "kittens in a sink" photo.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! This is adorable. Love that that the light one is just "hanging out". When we picked up our kittens (now cats), their first "bed" was the hotel room bathroom sink.
> 
> I had and sold a SW mattie to someone on tpf not too long ago. It was beautiful!! I think I still have a picture...
> View attachment 4956406


Oh my gosh....I love this with the GHW!  I had ones years ago with silver HW but much prefer gold!!  I would buy this in a heartbeat!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Here's our "kittens in a sink" photo.
> View attachment 4956408


That's adorable!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh my gosh....I love this with the GHW!  I had ones years ago with silver HW but much prefer gold!!  I would buy this in a heartbeat!!


Yeah, that bag was stunning, but I just couldn't make the mattie style work. I still have a mattie that I tried to sell, but it's just too beautiful. I decided that I will allow myself only 2 bags that I will never wear but will keep. Like museum pieces or something.


----------



## samfalstaff

@Shelby33 Here's my red/brown/maybe oxblood MAM with brass HW and paisley lining. The zipper track is a dark magenta color. I thought it was burgundy, but I may be wrong...again. Photos are true to color. Although the up-close zipper photo is showing a bit lighter than RL.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Here's our "kittens in a sink" photo.
> View attachment 4956408


so cute
do you still have the kitties?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> so cute
> do you still have the kitties?


Yes. Here they are all grown up! Still sleeping together. They're litter mates.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. Here they are all grown up! Still sleeping together. They're litter mates.
> View attachment 4956456


sweet!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> @Shelby33 Here's my red/brown/maybe oxblood MAM with brass HW and paisley lining. The zipper track is a dark magenta color. I thought it was burgundy, but I may be wrong...again. Photos are true to color. Although the up-close zipper photo is showing a bit lighter than RL.
> View attachment 4956434
> View attachment 4956435
> View attachment 4956437
> View attachment 4956438


Here is mine, true to color, red zipper track. Hmmm. It's a mystery!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. Here they are all grown up! Still sleeping together. They're litter mates.
> View attachment 4956456


Aw!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here is mine, true to color, red zipper track. Hmmm. It's a mystery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956533


I still think we have the same bag. My zipper track is similarly colored. Does your zipper have a hint of pink in it?


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. Here they are all grown up! Still sleeping together. They're litter mates.
> View attachment 4956456



So adorable!   The picture with them in the sink is also adorable!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Does anyone have a devote tote? Can you compare it to the Nikki?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I still think we have the same bag. My zipper track is similarly colored. Does your zipper have a hint of pink in it?


Yes, a hint. I will know better in the sun though.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Does anyone have a devote tote? Can you compare it to the Nikki?


I think @Shelby33 has a Devote....I remember her saying it was easier to use than the Nikki.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I think @Shelby33 has a Devote....I remember her saying it was easier to use than the Nikki.


I love that bag, it has a longer drop, wider base than the Nikki and a nice slouch.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I love that bag, it has a longer drop, wider base than the Nikki and a nice slouch.



Thank you! I’ve been meaning to try this style. I’m really jonesing for a green bag


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Thank you! I’ve been meaning to try this style. I’m really jonesing for a green bag


I saw one on PM I love with GM studs, I would love that bag but a bit pricey! It's very comfortable to carry too.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I still think we have the same bag. My zipper track is similarly colored. Does your zipper have a hint of pink in it?


In the daylight, yes there is definitely a hint of pink. The only reason I don't think the color is burgundy is because they are OS bags and burgundy only came in suede on the Dream Bags. 
Here are two pictures of what is being called "eggplant" but they do not really look alike.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> In the daylight, yes there is definitely a hint of pink. The only reason I don't think the color is burgundy is because they are OS bags and burgundy only came in suede on the Dream Bags.
> Here are two pictures of what is being called "eggplant" but they do not really look alike.
> View attachment 4957153
> View attachment 4957154


Wow! Thanks for doing the leg work to find these pics. I’m going to call it! This looks almost exactly like my bag!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Thanks for doing the leg work to find these pics. I’m going to call it! This looks almost exactly like my bag!


Yes me too. Definitely eggplant. Wow that's a hard to find color these days.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes me too. Definitely eggplant. Wow that's a hard to find color these days.


I officially changed its dustbag tag. Feeling very organized again!


----------



## Shelby33

Today I did not go on PM or ebay. Well I did go on PM to look for clothes for the baby, but I didn't look at any bags!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Today I did not go on PM or ebay. Well I did go on PM to look for clothes for the baby, but I didn't look at any bags!


I'm so proud of you!!!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Today I did not go on PM or ebay. Well I did go on PM to look for clothes for the baby, but I didn't look at any bags!


Have you ever checked out Facebook Marketplace for baby items?  I love those “Gone with the Wind“ hurricane lamps and have picked up several on my local MP.   Very cheap and no shipping.   

Now you guys know my deepest, darkest secrets!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Have you ever checked out Facebook Marketplace for baby items?  I love those “Gone with the Wind“ hurricane lamps and have picked up several on my local MP.   Very cheap and no shipping.
> 
> Now you guys know my deepest, darkest secrets!


No I haven't but I will!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No I haven't but I will!


seems like baby items would be a good thing buy preowned since they outgrow stuff so fast


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm so proud of you!!!


I have no interest in getting more bags. Don't know how long this feeling will last. Maybe it's just a psychotic episode.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I have no interest in getting more bags. Don't know how long this feeling will last. Maybe it's just a psychotic episode.



Always good to just enjoy what you have sometimes! It's probably temporary so enjoy it while it lasts lol


----------



## Haughty

Can you guys help with the name of the color of this?  Signature hardware.   Blue and white striped lining with what I think is an OS nameplate.


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Can you guys help with the name of the color of this?  Signature hardware.   Blue and white striped lining with what I think is an OS nameplate.


This is really pretty! Sorry, don't know color...


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Can you guys help with the name of the color of this?  Signature hardware.   Blue and white striped lining with what I think is an OS nameplate.



I think it’s peacock.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I think it’s peacock.


I agree.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Have you ever checked out Facebook Marketplace for baby items?  I love those “Gone with the Wind“ hurricane lamps and have picked up several on my local MP.   Very cheap and no shipping.
> 
> Now you guys know my deepest, darkest secrets!


I also love Hurricane lamps!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> I think it’s peacock.


I agree.


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I agree.


Peacock it is!   Was just looking at old posts.  I was surprised at the price RM bags commanded when new or even on sale.   People were posting about finding her bags on sale on eBay or other sites for $350 and what a good deal it was at the time.   And here I was thinking I had overpaid at $60.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Peacock it is!   Was just looking at old posts.  I was surprised at the price RM bags commanded when new or even on sale.   People were posting about finding her bags on sale on eBay or other sites for $350 and what a good deal it was at the time.   And here I was thinking I had overpaid at $60.


Those were the days! Also why I couldn't buy many back then bc I was in grad school. Making up for it now!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Those were the days! Also why I couldn't buy many back then bc I was in grad school. Making up for it now!


I could have never bought those bags then, very happy with the ones I have now found!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I could have never bought those bags then, very happy with the ones I have now found!


Ditto!!


----------



## sdkitty

I carried my full size MAB the past few days and found it very convenient with the large outside pocket, handles that fit on shoulder, etc.  Now the question for me is which is more convenient - the MAB or the mattie?  I just switched my stuff to mattie.  Maybe they will be equal.  The mattie has all those pockets but the advantage of the MAB is you just have one large pocket so you don't have to try to keep track of which pocket you put your stuff in.
I'm feeling  I'd like another SW bag in one of these styles if/when it comes up.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I carried my full size MAB the past few days and found it very convenient with the large outside pocket, handles that fit on shoulder, etc.  Now the question for me is which is more convenient - the MAB or the mattie?  I just switched my stuff to mattie.  Maybe they will be equal.  The mattie has all those pockets but the advantage of the MAB is you just have one large pocket so you don't have to try to keep track of which pocket you put your stuff in.
> I'm feeling  I'd like another SW bag in one of these styles if/when it comes up.


I love my MABs a tiny bit more than my marries.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love my MABs a tiny bit more than my marries.


You mean 'matties'


----------



## sdkitty

we don't get much rain here, but now that I've switched from my navy MAB which would not be marked by water to my SW mattie which does get water marks, the weather forecast is for rain  

and just this morning I spent time getting some marks off the mattie


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> we don't get much rain here, but now that I've switched from my navy MAB which would not be marked by water to my SW mattie which does get water marks, the weather forecast is for rain
> 
> and just this morning I spent time getting some marks off the mattie


I hardly ever use my SW sage MAB but I'm super careful not to use it in the rain just in case of getting water spots.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I hardly ever use my SW sage MAB but I'm super careful not to use it in the rain just in case of getting water spots.


why don't you use it in fair weather?  Just too many bags?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> why don't you use it in fair weather?  Just too many bags?


Sadly, yes.  Too many bags.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Sadly, yes.  Too many bags.


see, this is my problem.....unlike a lot of you, I sorta have bag guilt when I'm not using my bags....that's why I recently purged some.....still have some I'm not using but I now feel I could possibly be ok getting a new one.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> see, this is my problem.....unlike a lot of you, I sorta have bag guilt when I'm not using my bags....that's why I recently purged some.....still have some I'm not using but I now feel I could possibly be ok getting a new one.


I do feel somewhat guilty but at the same time, the prices I paid was so little compared to retail.  I would feel absolute guilt if I paid full price and these bags just sat around!  All of my old RM were $150 for the most expensive to $20 for my cheapest one.


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> see, this is my problem.....unlike a lot of you, I sorta have bag guilt when I'm not using my bags....that's why I recently purged some.....still have some I'm not using but I now feel I could possibly be ok getting a new one.



I sometimes get like that. I have a blue mini Nikki that I haven’t used in years but it’s from a sample sale so it’s weirdly sentimental.


----------



## beeb

Hi! I've been lurking here a bit, trying to figure out the color names of a few bags I own. Can someone please tell me what OS and SW stand for?


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> Hi! I've been lurking here a bit, trying to figure out the color names of a few bags I own. Can someone please tell me what OS and SW stand for?


Hi and welcome!  OS is short for 'old school' meaning original RM bags from the early years ('05-'08 it could be '07) and SW is 'stone wash' leather...it's one of her best leathers that feels velvety soft to the touch...reminds me of running your hands across baby powder.


----------



## beeb

Antonia said:


> Hi and welcome!  OS is short for 'old school' meaning original RM bags from the early years ('05-'08 it could be '07) and SW is 'stone wash' leather...it's one of her best leathers that feels velvety soft to the touch...reminds me of running your hands across baby powder.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> Thank you very much!


You're welcome....also feel free to post pics of your bags and we can help you figure out the color/leather type.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> we don't get much rain here, but now that I've switched from my navy MAB which would not be marked by water to my SW mattie which does get water marks, the weather forecast is for rain
> 
> and just this morning I spent time getting some marks off the mattie


Really? It felt like summer here. Warm and windy. PG&E is getting nervous again.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> see, this is my problem.....unlike a lot of you, I sorta have bag guilt when I'm not using my bags....that's why I recently purged some.....still have some I'm not using but I now feel I could possibly be ok getting a new one.


I'm starting to feel that way too. I just went through every single bag of mine this past weekend. I'm sending some to TRR and others to family and friends. Although I think my husband is starting to understand it's a "collection" or hobby and not an obsession or bad shopping habit. He still rolled his eyes when I placed all my MABs and MAMs in a row on the couch.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Hi and welcome!  OS is short for 'old school' meaning original RM bags from the early years ('05-'08 it could be '07) and SW is 'stone wash' leather...it's one of her best leathers that feels velvety soft to the touch...reminds me of running your hands across baby powder.


Someone once said (about SW) it was like running your hands over a dolphin. Having never done that, I couldn't say one way or another if that was accurate.


----------



## samfalstaff

I tried Tarrago (#111) on my most offensive bag handles. It worked well on one and not that well on the others. I don't think I stripped all the oil from the handles first. Anyway, here are my worst handle offenders. (1. RBBBW MAM, 2. chocolate MAM, 3. paperwhite MAB, 4. Fawn MAB.)



And here are the results. The chocolate MAM (first one below) was the only really successful one. The RBBBW MAM is somewhat improved. Didn't even bother showing the paperwhite MAB as it didn't work at all. I've been rehoming my MABs so I think I will let these two MABs go.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Really? It felt like summer here. Warm and windy. PG&E is getting nervous again.


we had cloudy skies....looked like rain and was supposed to rain but now the rain has been postponed...guess the winds blew it away


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Someone once said (about SW) it was like running your hands over a dolphin. Having never done that, I couldn't say one way or another if that was accurate.


Oh, I've never done that either!  How would you describe it??


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I tried Tarrago (#111) on my most offensive bag handles. It worked well on one and not that well on the others. I don't think I stripped all the oil from the handles first. Anyway, here are my worst handle offenders. (1. RBBBW MAM, 2. chocolate MAM, 3. paperwhite MAB, 4. Fawn MAB.)
> View attachment 4963410
> 
> 
> And here are the results. The chocolate MAM (first one below) was the only really successful one. The RBBBW MAM is somewhat improved. Didn't even bother showing the paperwhite MAB as it didn't work at all. I've been rehoming my MABs so I think I will let these two MABs go.
> View attachment 4963412
> View attachment 4963413
> View attachment 4963414


Oh wow, those do look so much better!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I'm starting to feel that way too. I just went through every single bag of mine this past weekend. I'm sending some to TRR and others to family and friends. Although I think my husband is starting to understand it's a "collection" or hobby and not an obsession or bad shopping habit. He still rolled his eyes when I placed all my MABs and MAMs in a row on the couch.


Reminds me of the time my hubby walked in on me with all my RM's on the bed so I could take a photo....it was comical.  I think part of acquiring all these bags has been the thrill of the hunt....and before you know it, you're surrounded by way too many bags!  I have some premier designer bags that I want to put back into my rotation.  I just want all of my bags to be in one closet so that's my goal!  Whenever my friends want help with organizing/de-cluttering their closets, it's me they reach out to....but I don't have anyone I feel I can do the same for me...I need someone like minded!  This is when I wish I had a sister to lean on.  I have you girls but you can't come over and help-lol!  A couple years ago I read that book by Marie Kondo, and then I watched some minimalist documentaries and they inspired me to really clean out so much stuff!  But slowly things have been trickling back in.  I don't think it's in me to be minimalist anyway but I just want to not shop for the sake of shopping. If I ran out of hangers, I knew it was time to get rid of stuff....but the last few times I ran out of hangers, I went out and bought more hangers (eek!).


----------



## beeb

Antonia said:


> You're welcome....also feel free to post pics of your bags and we can help you figure out the color/leather type.


I will, thank you! I just received what I was told was a MAB but it has two slip pockets on one side and one small slip pocket on the other; is that a MAB or a MAM, please?


----------



## beeb

Antonia said:


> Reminds me of the time my hubby walked in on me with all my RM's on the bed so I could take a photo....it was comical.  I think part of acquiring all these bags has been the thrill of the hunt....and before you know it, you're surrounded by way too many bags!  I have some premier designer bags that I want to put back into my rotation.  I just want all of my bags to be in one closet so that's my goal!  Whenever my friends want help with organizing/de-cluttering their closets, it's me they reach out to....but I don't have anyone I feel I can do the same for me...I need someone like minded!  This is when I wish I had a sister to lean on.  I have you girls but you can't come over and help-lol!  A couple years ago I read that book by Marie Kondo, and then I watched some minimalist documentaries and they inspired me to really clean out so much stuff!  But slowly things have been trickling back in.  I don't think it's in me to be minimalist anyway but I just want to not shop for the sake of shopping. If I ran out of hangers, I knew it was time to get rid of stuff....but the last few times I ran out of hangers, I went out and bought more hangers (eek!).


Are you in NYC?  If so, I will be that sister for you!!! I could've written this post!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Reminds me of the time my hubby walked in on me with all my RM's on the bed so I could take a photo....it was comical.  I think part of acquiring all these bags has been the thrill of the hunt....and before you know it, you're surrounded by way too many bags!  I have some premier designer bags that I want to put back into my rotation.  I just want all of my bags to be in one closet so that's my goal!  Whenever my friends want help with organizing/de-cluttering their closets, it's me they reach out to....but I don't have anyone I feel I can do the same for me...I need someone like minded!  This is when I wish I had a sister to lean on.  I have you girls but you can't come over and help-lol!  A couple years ago I read that book by Marie Kondo, and then I watched some minimalist documentaries and they inspired me to really clean out so much stuff!  But slowly things have been trickling back in.  I don't think it's in me to be minimalist anyway but I just want to not shop for the sake of shopping. If I ran out of hangers, I knew it was time to get rid of stuff....but the last few times I ran out of hangers, I went out and bought more hangers (eek!).


I'm pretty good about donating clothing to make space for newer things.  But I have trouble donating bags.  I've given some to my sister but having sold several it just goes against my grain to unload them at a thrift store.  I did bring some that weren't in great shape to a consignment store where I will get very little for them.  
With clothes, isn't there a rule that if you haven't worn it in a year or two, get rid of it?  sometimes it's hard but for most clothing I can do it.

with all your bags, you must have a big closet Antonia


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> Are you in NYC?  If so, I will be that sister for you!!! I could've written this post!!!


No, I'm in MA!! But thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I'm pretty good about donating clothing to make space for newer things.  But I have trouble donating bags.  I've given some to my sister but having sold several it just goes against my grain to unload them at a thrift store.  I did bring some that weren't in great shape to a consignment store where I will get very little for them.
> With clothes, isn't there a rule that if you haven't worn it in a year or two, get rid of it?  sometimes it's hard but for most clothing I can do it.
> 
> with all your bags, you must have a big closet Antonia


Some of my clothes I don't mind giving away if I cannot consign it (like if it's past the season for consigning) however, I do have some designer items (from consignment stores of course) that are pricier that I would never give away.  I always try to re-consign and I use TRR (The Real Real) because everything is in season on TRR...they take winter in summer and vice versa because they sell all over the place so there's always someone looking for a winter coat or a summer dress somewhere in the US!  I don't have a huge walk in closet, it's very modest...and I have to share one rack with hubby.....I do have 3/4 of the closet to myself but he has the whole large bureau to himself....I do keep some things in a smaller bureau like sweaters and workout clothes but everything else is hanging in the closet.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Some of my clothes I don't mind giving away if I cannot consign it (like if it's past the season for consigning) however, I do have some designer items (from consignment stores of course) that are pricier that I would never give away.  I always try to re-consign and I use TRR (The Real Real) because everything is in season on TRR...they take winter in summer and vice versa because they sell all over the place so there's always someone looking for a winter coat or a summer dress somewhere in the US!  I don't have a huge walk in closet, it's very modest...and I have to share one rack with hubby.....I do have 3/4 of the closet to myself but he has the whole large bureau to himself....I do keep some things in a smaller bureau like sweaters and workout clothes but everything else is hanging in the closet.


so you must have another closet in a separate room for your bags?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> so you must have another closet in a separate room for your bags?


No, I use the shelf inside the closet and my 'overflow' of RM bags are on a wooden shelf just outside of the closet...but I'd really like no bags outside of the closet...I want them altogether so I need to do something about that.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> No, I use the shelf inside the closet and my 'overflow' of RM bags are on a wooden shelf just outside of the closet...but I'd really like no bags outside of the closet...I want them altogether so I need to do something about that.


my dh built me a shelf for my bags....four or five levels.  when we moved I had more storage space so now they're in a closet on a shelf.  didn't really bother me having them outside the closet but guess it depends on your room and how it looks.  mine were in a spare bedroom


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh, I've never done that either!  How would you describe it??


Like stroking a RM SW bag I guess...not too many people have touched both.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Reminds me of the time my hubby walked in on me with all my RM's on the bed so I could take a photo....it was comical.  I think part of acquiring all these bags has been the thrill of the hunt....and before you know it, you're surrounded by way too many bags!  I have some premier designer bags that I want to put back into my rotation.  I just want all of my bags to be in one closet so that's my goal!  Whenever my friends want help with organizing/de-cluttering their closets, it's me they reach out to....but I don't have anyone I feel I can do the same for me...I need someone like minded!  This is when I wish I had a sister to lean on.  I have you girls but you can't come over and help-lol!  A couple years ago I read that book by Marie Kondo, and then I watched some minimalist documentaries and they inspired me to really clean out so much stuff!  But slowly things have been trickling back in.  I don't think it's in me to be minimalist anyway but I just want to not shop for the sake of shopping. If I ran out of hangers, I knew it was time to get rid of stuff....but the last few times I ran out of hangers, I went out and bought more hangers (eek!).


I think you just need a bigger closet!


----------



## beeb

I think I'm done with Poshmark. I never have a good experience. This time I was so careful, asked the seller to please confirm the color because the photos didn't match the color name. She told me the color was the one I wanted so I sent an offer. 
She then confirmed that the photos were off, and the name was right, and she accepted my offer immediately without giving me a chance to cancel it. So now I have an Elephant Gray MAM (which she said was a MAB) instead of the rich cognac color I wanted. ☹️ I feel like I'm being a little bratty because the colors are close, but you know how you get your heart set on something? And also the cognac would have gone with all of my clothes and shoes. I guess I'm going to try to sell it and find the one I wanted at a price I can afford! Wish me luck, ladies?


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> I will, thank you! I just received what I was told was a MAB but it has two slip pockets on one side and one small slip pocket on the other; is that a MAB or a MAM, please?


Yes, this size is a MAM....the 2 open slip pockets inside is the main giveaway.  It's still a great bag and can fit a lot!!


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> I think I'm done with Poshmark. I never have a good experience. This time I was so careful, asked the seller to please confirm the color because the photos didn't match the color name. She told me the color was the one I wanted so I sent an offer.
> She then confirmed that the photos were off, and the name was right, and she accepted my offer immediately without giving me a chance to cancel it. So now I have an Elephant Gray MAM (which she said was a MAB) instead of the rich cognac color I wanted. ☹ I feel like I'm being a little bratty because the colors are close, but you know how you get your heart set on something? And also the cognac would have gone with all of my clothes and shoes. I guess I'm going to try to sell it and find the one I wanted at a price I can afford! Wish me luck, ladies?


Can't you still cancel the order?  I thought you could if it wasn't as described??  You just can't 'accept' the order or  once you 'accept' it, then you cannot return it.  Good luck!!


----------



## beeb

Thank you! Well, I'm not sure. Maybe for it not being a MAB? But it's the color she listed it as, it's just not the color she SAID it was. I wish I could learn to love it but I'm looking at it right now and it's just not doing anything for me.


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> Thank you! Well, I'm not sure. Maybe for it not being a MAB? But it's the color she listed it as, it's just not the color she SAID it was. I wish I could learn to love it but I'm looking at it right now and it's just not doing anything for me.


Can you post a picture?


----------



## beeb

samfalstaff said:


> Can you post a picture?


I just posted a thread also! It's this one!


----------



## sdkitty

beeb said:


> I just posted a thread also! It's this one!


looks pretty but if it's not what you want, maybe you can undo the sale


----------



## beeb

Good Morning ladies! Let's pretend I haven't been scoping out resale sites for much of the morning! 

Did the Nikki ever come in Turquoise? That would be my dream RM!


----------



## beeb

beeb said:


> Good Morning ladies! Let's pretend I haven't been scoping out resale sites for much of the morning!
> 
> Did the Nikki ever come in Turquoise? That would be my dream RM!


Oh my goodness it did and it's Peacock and I'm in love


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> Oh my goodness it did and it's Peacock and I'm in love


Do you have a pic??


----------



## beeb

Antonia said:


> Do you have a pic??


Just one I stole from online lol I did a Google image search.
A peacock MAB came up also, which you posted in August, it seems! Why oh why wasn't I here in August to snag that beauty?! I need some Peacock in my life!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

beeb said:


> Good Morning ladies! Let's pretend I haven't been scoping out resale sites for much of the morning!
> 
> Did the Nikki ever come in Turquoise? That would be my dream RM!


Yes. There's seafoam, sea green, and peacock all in that family. Perhaps others, but that's what comes to mind for me. The reference threads are great and I recommend digging into those. Though many of the photos might be broken given their age.


----------



## beeb

jennalovesbags said:


> Yes. There's seafoam, sea green, and peacock all in that family. Perhaps others, but that's what comes to mind for me. The reference threads are great and I recommend digging into those. Though many of the photos might be broken given their age.


Thank you! I'll do that!


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> Good Morning ladies! Let's pretend I haven't been scoping out resale sites for much of the morning!
> 
> Did the Nikki ever come in Turquoise? That would be my dream RM!


Good morning! There have been a few of them that crop up every now and then.


----------



## beeb

I saw a MAM in a color I love but it's in kinda rough condition. What's good for cleaning? I used to use Lexol back in the day but it could take the color off sometimes, so you'd need to have a complimentary Tarrago color handy and hope you blended & buffed well.

Is there a preferred method to care for, or restore, RM leather?


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> I saw a MAM in a color I love but it's in kinda rough condition. What's good for cleaning? I used to use Lexol back in the day but it could take the color off sometimes, so you'd need to have a complimentary Tarrago color handy and hope you blended & buffed well.
> 
> Is there a preferred method to care for, or restore, RM leather?


Post a photo of the bag. There are a few people on here who are masters at restoring old bags to their former glory. Leather CPR generally works well to clean the leather.


----------



## beeb

samfalstaff said:


> Post a photo of the bag. There are a few people on here who are masters at restoring old bags to their former glory. Leather CPR generally works well to clean the leather.


I have a soft spot for tomato red   but I think it's possibly a bit overpriced since it's going to take some additional expense and a lot of time.


----------



## beeb

Do you ladies think this could be the same color bag but in different lighting? Did RM make two very similar colors with the same lining? Seems unlikely but I know it's possible, especially if they were made in different years.

The first two photos are one bag and the second two are another. 
The thing that makes me think they're not the same is the zipper track seems to match on one, and slightly contrast on the other.

Also I realize I'm bag-crazy right now. Sorry for monopolizing your forum. I feel like I'm barging in to a friend circle, and I do truly appreciate the kindness and the help.


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> I have a soft spot for tomato red   but I think it's possibly a bit overpriced since it's going to take some additional expense and a lot of time.


The handles look to be in good condition.


----------



## beeb

samfalstaff said:


> The handles look to be in good condition.


A bit darker than the bag but they don't look awful! It's the mini MAM, looks so cute! Probably too small for me but - tomato red


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> A bit darker than the bag but they don't look awful! It's the mini MAM, looks so cute! Probably too small for me but - tomato red


Oh, but the mini MAMs are so tiny! I agree they are cute, but I certainly could not pull it off.


----------



## LipglossedX

beeb said:


> Do you ladies think this could be the same color bag but in different lighting? Did RM make two very similar colors with the same lining? Seems unlikely but I know it's possible, especially if they were made in different years.
> 
> The first two photos are one bag and the second two are another.
> The thing that makes me think they're not the same is the zipper track seems to match on one, and slightly contrast on the other.
> 
> Also I realize I'm bag-crazy right now. Sorry for monopolizing your forum. I feel like I'm barging in to a friend circle, and I do truly appreciate the kindness and the help.



I have no idea but they are so similar it is strange... is the first one with silver hardware (I can't tell)?


----------



## jennalovesbags

beeb said:


> Do you ladies think this could be the same color bag but in different lighting? Did RM make two very similar colors with the same lining? Seems unlikely but I know it's possible, especially if they were made in different years.
> 
> The first two photos are one bag and the second two are another.
> The thing that makes me think they're not the same is the zipper track seems to match on one, and slightly contrast on the other.
> 
> Also I realize I'm bag-crazy right now. Sorry for monopolizing your forum. I feel like I'm barging in to a friend circle, and I do truly appreciate the kindness and the help.


The colors I referenced earlier and older, and therefore wouldn't have this lining. I'm not sure what this is. There was also Azure which was much darker (what I would consider a true teal) and that was probably... around 2012?


----------



## beeb

LipglossedX said:


> I have no idea but they are so similar it is strange... is the first one with silver hardware (I can't tell)?


The seller said it's light gold


----------



## beeb

jennalovesbags said:


> The colors I referenced earlier and older, and therefore wouldn't have this lining. I'm not sure what this is. There was also Azure which was much darker (what I would consider a true teal) and that was probably... around 2012?


Well that helps. The second seller calls the bag Sea Green.


----------



## beeb

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, but the mini MAMs are so tiny! I agree they are cute, but I certainly could not pull it off.


Have you ever heard that Dave Barry quote about what his wife carries in her purse?

""My wife would not dream of leaving the house for even half an hour without sufficient possessions in her purse to establish a comfortable wilderness Homestead."

That's me


----------



## beeb

You guys....I'm dying here. A teal Nikki popped up but it's out of my price range. I can't stop looking at it. Maybe I should go play the Mega Millions


----------



## Haughty

beeb said:


> You guys....I'm dying here. A teal Nikki popped up but it's out of my price range. I can't stop looking at it. Maybe I should go play the Mega Millions


Send an offer.   You never know!  I think almost all of us on here have gotten lucky at one time or another by throwing someone an offer and have been happily surprised when it was accepted!


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> You guys....I'm dying here. A teal Nikki popped up but it's out of my price range. I can't stop looking at it. Maybe I should go play the Mega Millions


I don't blame you. That bag is beautiful!


----------



## beeb

Haughty said:


> Send an offer.   You never know!  I think almost all of us on here have gotten lucky at one time or another by throwing someone an offer and have been happily surprised when it was accepted!


I did! I sent my absolute highest, and it was countered with like...$5 off LOL 
It's okay. I just keep telling myself that at this stage in my life, a hobo is less practical and if I get one, I should probably not break the bank for it because I won't get to use it as often. 

I never used to send offers less than a few dollars off until one time I was buying a Patagonia fleece but I just needed confirmation of the year it was made (they changed the fit) and I was going to pay the full asking price, and someone offered the seller less than HALF the asking while we were chatting, and she sold it to them! Ever since then, I just look at my PayPal, offer what I can afford that I think is fair, and hope for the best!


----------



## jennalovesbags

beeb said:


> I did! I sent my absolute highest, and it was countered with like...$5 off LOL
> It's okay. I just keep telling myself that at this stage in my life, a hobo is less practical and if I get one, I should probably not break the bank for it because I won't get to use it as often.
> 
> I never used to send offers less than a few dollars off until one time I was buying a Patagonia fleece but I just needed confirmation of the year it was made (they changed the fit) and I was going to pay the full asking price, and someone offered the seller less than HALF the asking while we were chatting, and she sold it to them! Ever since then, I just look at my PayPal, offer what I can afford that I think is fair, and hope for the best!


There's on on ebay that's a bit cheaper. It's been there awhile.


----------



## Haughty

Can you post a link to that one?   Thanks


----------



## Haughty

beeb said:


> I did! I sent my absolute highest, and it was countered with like...$5 off LOL
> It's okay. I just keep telling myself that at this stage in my life, a hobo is less practical and if I get one, I should probably not break the bank for it because I won't get to use it as often.
> 
> I never used to send offers less than a few dollars off until one time I was buying a Patagonia fleece but I just needed confirmation of the year it was made (they changed the fit) and I was going to pay the full asking price, and someone offered the seller less than HALF the asking while we were chatting, and she sold it to them! Ever since then, I just look at my PayPal, offer what I can afford that I think is fair, and hope for the best!


I believe she now has an offer for $157.    Maybe you are getting closer!


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> There's on on ebay that's a bit cheaper. It's been there awhile.


Can you post a link to that one?  I must be using the wrong search words.    There’s probably a whole bunch more beautiful bags I’m not seeing because I’m not using the right search words!   <panic face>


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Can you post a link to that one?  I must be using the wrong search words.    There’s probably a whole bunch more beautiful bags I’m not seeing because I’m not using the right search words!   <panic face>



Rebecca Minkoff Hobo is usually a safe bet to get Nikkis and Devotes








						Rebecca Minkoff Green Leather X-Large Hobo Shoulder Handbag Purse EUC, MSRP $595  | eBay
					

<p>GGI). Gorgeous Rebecca Minkoff X-Large Green Leather Large Hobo Shoulder Bag Purse EUC, MSRP $595. Features leather with gold tone hardware, top magnetic snap closure. leather shoulder hobo handle strap, bottom eight metal protective feet. Interior is ivory blue stripe fabric lining and has a...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## sdkitty

beeb said:


> I did! I sent my absolute highest, and it was countered with like...$5 off LOL
> It's okay. I just keep telling myself that at this stage in my life, a hobo is less practical and if I get one, I should probably not break the bank for it because I won't get to use it as often.
> 
> I never used to send offers less than a few dollars off until one time I was buying a Patagonia fleece but I just needed confirmation of the year it was made (they changed the fit) and I was going to pay the full asking price, and someone offered the seller less than HALF the asking while we were chatting, and she sold it to them! Ever since then, I just look at my PayPal, offer what I can afford that I think is fair, and hope for the best!


I'm curious about what you said that at this stage of life a hobo is less practical.


----------



## beeb

sdkitty said:


> I'm curious about what you said that at this stage of life a hobo is less practical.



Well, I guess it would be okay now that my daughter isn't tiny any more, but I still find myself carrying a lot of things often and I want to have my hands free whenever possible, or at least have that option (if it makes sense). I'm a working mom and there's always some errand or whatnot, you know? If I'm carrying groceries, a backpack or a crossbody option really helps.


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Hobo is usually a safe bet to get Nikkis and Devotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Green Leather X-Large Hobo Shoulder Handbag Purse EUC, MSRP $595  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>GGI). Gorgeous Rebecca Minkoff X-Large Green Leather Large Hobo Shoulder Bag Purse EUC, MSRP $595. Features leather with gold tone hardware, top magnetic snap closure. leather shoulder hobo handle strap, bottom eight metal protective feet. Interior is ivory blue stripe fabric lining and has a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Please be careful with that one.  Someone on here posted that they asked for additional pictures and I believe there were some undisclosed flaws.  I also asked about flaws and seller became somewhat defensive and suspicious and asked where I saw the other pictures because she hadn’t posted them in the listing.


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Please be careful with that one.  Someone on here posted that they asked for additional pictures and I believe there were some undisclosed flaws.  I also asked about flaws and seller became somewhat defensive and suspicious and asked where I saw the other pictures because she hadn’t posted them in the listing.


probably not worth the risk at that price


----------



## beeb

Haughty said:


> Please be careful with that one.  Someone on here posted that they asked for additional pictures and I believe there were some undisclosed flaws.  I also asked about flaws and seller became somewhat defensive and suspicious and asked where I saw the other pictures because she hadn’t posted them in the listing.



Well, I'm glad I didn't smash the piggy bank for that one immediately, like I wanted to! Yikes. 

If there's one thing I've learned from over a decade and a half of bag-hunting, it's that everything comes around again eventually!


----------



## sdkitty

beeb said:


> Well, I'm glad I didn't smash the piggy bank for that one immediately, like I wanted to! Yikes.
> 
> If there's one thing I've learned from over a decade and a half of bag-hunting, it's that everything comes around again eventually!


patience is a virtue as my mother used to say....sometimes it's not easy to be patient when you make up your mind you want a certain thing though


----------



## beeb

sdkitty said:


> patience is a virtue as my mother used to say....sometimes it's not easy to be patient when you make up your mind you want a certain thing though


Ain't that the truth! And I've had coveted items slip through my fingers more than once.

Unrelated, but man it's hard to tell how the condition of black leather is online! I'm looking at 3 black MAM/Bs, all around the same price, all kinda similar in condition but who can tell on some of these sites?  I sold a perfume last night so I'm treating myself because....It would be the only black bag I own!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Please be careful with that one.  Someone on here posted that they asked for additional pictures and I believe there were some undisclosed flaws.  I also asked about flaws and seller became somewhat defensive and suspicious and asked where I saw the other pictures because she hadn’t posted them in the listing.



Ooh I didn’t remember that!


----------



## sdkitty

beeb said:


> Ain't that the truth! And I've had coveted items slip through my fingers more than once.
> 
> Unrelated, but man it's hard to tell how the condition of black leather is online! I'm looking at 3 black MAM/Bs, all around the same price, all kinda similar in condition but who can tell on some of these sites?  I sold a perfume last night so I'm treating myself because....It would be the only black bag I own!!!


hard to be sure with photos.  I got one bag that everyone thought the handles looked bad.  but I loved how the leather looked in the pics.  turned out better than expected.  I've had others that were described as like new, perfect and priced accordingly that had noticeable damage on them

but with black it wouldn't really show damage much unless it was pretty serious


----------



## beeb

sdkitty said:


> hard to be sure with photos.  I got one bag that everyone thought the handles looked bad.  but I loved how the leather looked in the pics.  turned out better than expected.  I've had others that were described as like new, perfect and priced accordingly that had noticeable damage on them
> 
> but with black it wouldn't really show damage much unless it was pretty serious



Makes sense. I'm looking at two; one is new with tags, and the other I think is original (square hardware?) and a lining I have never seen before. I don't want the super smooth leather because I'm not the most delicate bag lover, and it's not really my style. Is the quality of the older bags much nicer than the more recent bags? And I realized I lied, I have a black suede no-name bag from a billion years ago that I wear maybe once a year, if that. It just feels so....dead of winter/situation-specific, you know? But leather is always perfect lol


----------



## beeb

Siggy hardware is when the dog clip thingie has her name, right? Sorry, I'm still a baby Minkette!


----------



## sdkitty

beeb said:


> Makes sense. I'm looking at two; one is new with tags, and the other I think is original (square hardware?) and a lining I have never seen before. I don't want the super smooth leather because I'm not the most delicate bag lover, and it's not really my style. Is the quality of the older bags much nicer than the more recent bags? And I realized I lied, I have a black suede no-name bag from a billion years ago that I wear maybe once a year, if that. It just feels so....dead of winter/situation-specific, you know? But leather is always perfect lol


yes I think the quality of the leather is much nicer on the old bags.  If you post the listing here someone will be able to tell you the age, what type of leather, etc.  I personally like the smooth leather and in black, I don't think it's that delicate but to each her own
GL


----------



## sdkitty

beeb said:


> Siggy hardware is when the dog clip thingie has her name, right? Sorry, I'm still a baby Minkette!


it has the logo (initials) on the hw.....I have one with siggie HW... the HW is gold and shiny


----------



## beeb

sdkitty said:


> yes I think the quality of the leather is much nicer on the old bags.  If you post the listing here someone will be able to tell you the age, what type of leather, etc.  I personally like the smooth leather and in black, I don't think it's that delicate but to each her own
> GL


Thank you! I love this sub 

I'm debating between these two:Older 
and Newer

There's another one on a different site (tradesy maybe?) where the leather looks so shiny and lovely but there are no photos of the inside, so that's my last choice.


----------



## sdkitty

beeb said:


> Thank you! I love this sub
> 
> I'm debating between these two:Older
> and Newer
> 
> There's another one on a different site (tradesy maybe?) where the leather looks so shiny and lovely but there are no photos of the inside, so that's my last choice.


the old one is a good price...it is OS. price is good and you could offer less - making it a very low risk purchase. there are others here who can tell you more about it but the leather reminds me of my navy one


----------



## beeb

sdkitty said:


> the old one is a good price...it is OS. price is good and you could offer less - making it a very low risk purchase. there are others here who can tell you more about it but the leather reminds me of my navy one


Thank you! I'm so mad at Poshmark right now, I wish she had it listed somewhere else lol 
Black is probably pretty easy to restore also, it's not like I would have to try to find a shade match (well, not a precise one). And my trusty Apple conditioner would probably spiff her right up!


----------



## rowy65

I just purchased my first RM bag, an Edie shoulder flap on the website.  She has a great sale going on so I figured I’d take the plunge.  I’ve been leaning towards more edgier bags lately than the usual LV, Chanel etc.  I just bought a similar shoulder flap, a YSL puffer in black with black recently.  Hoping I’ll love it as much as the YSL


----------



## LipglossedX

beeb said:


> Thank you! I love this sub
> 
> I'm debating between these two:Older
> and Newer
> 
> There's another one on a different site (tradesy maybe?) where the leather looks so shiny and lovely but there are no photos of the inside, so that's my last choice.



Noticed the older one sold so maybe you bought it. Just wanted to comment that I used to have one like the newer one (but black with silver) from those "last MAM" years and the leather was SUPER stiff. If you want one that has more structure it would be good though?


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> I believe she now has an offer for $157.    Maybe you are getting closer!


Ha! I got $165 from her.


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> Thank you! I love this sub
> 
> I'm debating between these two:Older
> and Newer
> 
> There's another one on a different site (tradesy maybe?) where the leather looks so shiny and lovely but there are no photos of the inside, so that's my last choice.


This one is pretty nice too.








						Rebecca Minkoff Black Leather Handbag Satchel Bag
					

Shop dressed_in_gray's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Black Leather Handbag Satchel Biker boho Approx measurements Height 9" Length 12" Depth 6" Strap drop 5" Pre-owned. Minor scuffs and imperfections to the leather...




					poshmark.com


----------



## beeb

LipglossedX said:


> Noticed the older one sold so maybe you bought it. Just wanted to comment that I used to have one like the newer one (but black with silver) from those "last MAM" years and the leather was SUPER stiff. If you want one that has more structure it would be good though?


I did, and I am an absolute moron. I was too excited, and distracted as I am at work. I purchased it and when I sent the listing to my BFF she pointed out that it says you CAN attach a crossbody strap, not that it HAS one. And what I thought was a crossbody strap in the photos, probably is not. That makes the bag absolutely useless to me. Looks like I'll be listing it as soon as it arrives.


----------



## sdkitty

beeb said:


> I did, and I am an absolute moron. I was too excited, and distracted as I am at work. I purchased it and when I sent the listing to my BFF she pointed out that it says you CAN attach a crossbody strap, not that it HAS one. And what I thought was a crossbody strap in the photos, probably is not. That makes the bag absolutely useless to me. Looks like I'll be listing it as soon as it arrives.


someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think the detachable straps on the MAMs were that long....more like a shoulder strap than crossbody?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think the detachable straps on the MAMs were that long....more like a shoulder strap than crossbody?


You can wear them crossbody if you clip them to the bag's clips.


----------



## beeb

sdkitty said:


> someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think the detachable straps on the MAMs were that long....more like a shoulder strap than crossbody?


Even a shoulder strap would help, but I think I can wear the MAM crossbody. At least, the one I got that I thought was a MAB, that one fits.


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> Even a shoulder strap would help, but I think I can wear the MAM crossbody. At least, the one I got that I thought was a MAB, that one fits.


Wearing the MAB crossbody is a bit more of a challenge. MAMs just look better crossbody in my opinion. It depends on your size too.


----------



## JenJBS

beeb said:


> I did, and I am an absolute moron. I was too excited, and distracted as I am at work. I purchased it and when I sent the listing to my BFF she pointed out that it says you CAN attach a crossbody strap, not that it HAS one. And what I thought was a crossbody strap in the photos, probably is not. That makes the bag absolutely useless to me. Looks like I'll be listing it as soon as it arrives.



What about just returning it once it arrives? Or maybe finding a different strap to use?


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> What about just returning it once it arrives? Or maybe finding a different strap to use?


@beeb (multiquote not working for me)

Yes! There are some pretty cheap straps on posh. RM makes some attractive straps.


----------



## LipglossedX

Browsing around the pre-loved sites and this made me curious. https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Rebecca-Minkoff-black-leather-purse-5fdafe23284e99413631c113
Was Rebecca Minkoff making new Nikki's within the past couple years?


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> Browsing around the pre-loved sites and this made me curious. https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Rebecca-Minkoff-black-leather-purse-5fdafe23284e99413631c113
> Was Rebecca Minkoff making new Nikki's within the past couple years?


yes, I believe so. I think many of the new ones have this black lining.  Not sure but I have only seen the new ones in black and not another color.  

I bought one of the new Nikki’s once but sold it right away.  I didn’t like the leather at all.  It was kind of like plastic and definitely did not compare with the OS or even the MS Nikki’s.  

Just my two cents.   Someone else might have a different opinion.  Hopefully Shelby will chime in here.


----------



## Shelby33

Wow who got this!? 


			https://posh.mk/2ce369Nyidb


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Browsing around the pre-loved sites and this made me curious. https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Rebecca-Minkoff-black-leather-purse-5fdafe23284e99413631c113
> Was Rebecca Minkoff making new Nikki's within the past couple years?


I'm at a loss with this one. It has middle school HW but no metal name plate so it's somewhat recent. I've seen the black lining turn up here and there. But due to the leather nameplate I want to say after 2013?


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> I think I'm done with Poshmark. I never have a good experience. This time I was so careful, asked the seller to please confirm the color because the photos didn't match the color name. She told me the color was the one I wanted so I sent an offer.
> She then confirmed that the photos were off, and the name was right, and she accepted my offer immediately without giving me a chance to cancel it. So now I have an Elephant Gray MAM (which she said was a MAB) instead of the rich cognac color I wanted. ☹ I feel like I'm being a little bratty because the colors are close, but you know how you get your heart set on something? And also the cognac would have gone with all of my clothes and shoes. I guess I'm going to try to sell it and find the one I wanted at a price I can afford! Wish me luck, ladies?


Oh sorry beeb!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I'm at a loss with this one. It has middle school HW but no metal name plate so it's somewhat recent. I've seen the black lining turn up here and there. But due to the leather nameplate I want to say after 2013?


They were sold on Amazon until very recently. 





__





						Amazon.com: NIKKI HOBO, BLACK : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
					

Amazon.com: NIKKI HOBO, BLACK : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry



					us.amazon.com
				




They came in two colors: black and grey. I bought a black one about 2 years ago, but I returned it quickly. Horrible leather, very different from the MS Nikki I had. I thought that maybe it was fake, although I later read on this forum that there were no RM fakes. 

Anyway, as much as I love Nikkis, there was something very wrong with that one.


----------



## LipglossedX

Skittle said:


> They were sold on Amazon until very recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: NIKKI HOBO, BLACK : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: NIKKI HOBO, BLACK : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> us.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came in two colors: black and grey. I bought a black one about 2 years ago, but I returned it quickly. Horrible leather, very different from the MS Nikki I had. I thought that maybe it was fake, although I later read on this forum that there were no RM fakes.
> 
> Anyway, as much as I love Nikkis, there was something very wrong with that one.



Sad to hear!  I was surprised to see one with the newer black lining.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This one is pretty nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Black Leather Handbag Satchel Bag
> 
> 
> Shop dressed_in_gray's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Black Leather Handbag Satchel Biker boho Approx measurements Height 9" Length 12" Depth 6" Strap drop 5" Pre-owned. Minor scuffs and imperfections to the leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


This is midnight from 07 or 08. I have 2 bags with it, my Nikki in midnight is softer than my MAM, I love them both. It has a different feel than soft pebbly leather but still soft to me. It's smooth, has a nice sheen and good in the rain.


----------



## Shelby33

@beeb your turquoise nikki will turn up I promise! Just have to be patient which I know is hard. 
Oh the signature HW doesn't just have her name on it, it does not have the dogleash clasps on the sides. 


Sorry for the bad angle. It's a very light gold, almost looks silver sometimes.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> yes, I believe so. I think many of the new ones have this black lining.  Not sure but I have only seen the new ones in black and not another color.
> 
> I bought one of the new Nikki’s once but sold it right away.  I didn’t like the leather at all.  It was kind of like plastic and definitely did not compare with the OS or even the MS Nikki’s.
> 
> Just my two cents.   Someone else might have a different opinion.  Hopefully Shelby will chime in here.



Agreed. I happened to find one at Nordstrom Rack around 2015 maybe?


----------



## beeb

JenJBS said:


> What about just returning it once it arrives? Or maybe finding a different strap to use?


I don't think Poshmark allows for returns for customer error. And I'm weird about things like having the correct strap.


Shelby33 said:


> @beeb your turquoise nikki will turn up I promise! Just have to be patient which I know is hard.
> Oh the signature HW doesn't just have her name on it, it does not have the dogleash clasps on the sides.
> View attachment 4967830
> 
> Sorry for the bad angle. It's a very light gold, almost looks silver sometimes.


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Wow who got this!?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/2ce369Nyidb


I've been browsing and didn't see that one....is it SW?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I've been browsing and didn't see that one....is it SW?


I snagged this one. Not sure if it’s Stonewash or not. Leather looks shiny to be Stonewash but maybe it’s the lighting.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I snagged this one. Not sure if it’s Stonewash or not. Leather looks shiny to be Stonewash but maybe it’s the lighting.


If it's SW blue, that leather did get glossy with age. So glad you got it!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I snagged this one. Not sure if it’s Stonewash or not. Leather looks shiny to be Stonewash but maybe it’s the lighting.



Glad you got it! Congratulations!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> If it's SW blue, that leather did get glossy with age. So glad you got it!!!


Thank you! Will see I don’t see the blue though it looks more like sage color or grey to me. It will be a surprise ha ha


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! Will see I don’t see the blue though it looks more like sage color or grey to me. It will be a surprise ha ha


my sage bag has a definite green zipper track.....this one looks more grey to me.  good catch.  now here we seem to have a seller who knows what she has and priced it low.  so many of the bargains are from people who don't really know what they have.  and if they do know some of them want a high price.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! Will see I don’t see the blue though it looks more like sage color or grey to me. It will be a surprise ha ha


Sage will have a green zipper track and I *think* silver HW or at least some had silver HW. Yes it will be a surprise, beautiful bag no matter what it is, and a great deal!


----------



## samfalstaff

Has anyone used Tarrago shoe cream on their wine RM? If so, what color/number did you use? Looking to spruce up the edges on my wine MAC.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I snagged this one. Not sure if it’s Stonewash or not. Leather looks shiny to be Stonewash but maybe it’s the lighting.


Ooh, good deal!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Has anyone used Tarrago shoe cream on their wine RM? If so, what color/number did you use? Looking to spruce up the edges on my wine MAC.


I think I used Cordovan.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I think I used Cordovan.


Is that the brand or the tarrago color?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is that the brand or the tarrago color?


I used this, sorry. 




__





						Amazon.com: Tarrago Shoe Cream Jar 50ml. #11 Bordeaux: Shoes
					

Amazon.com: Tarrago Shoe Cream Jar 50ml. #11 Bordeaux: Shoes



					www.amazon.com


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I used this, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Tarrago Shoe Cream Jar 50ml. #11 Bordeaux: Shoes
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Tarrago Shoe Cream Jar 50ml. #11 Bordeaux: Shoes
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Ah, okay. Thanks


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Sage will have a green zipper track and I *think* silver HW or at least some had silver HW. Yes it will be a surprise, beautiful bag no matter what it is, and a great deal!


My sage MAB has aged brass HW


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My sage MAB has aged brass HW


I didn't know you had a sage MAB!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I didn't know you had a sage MAB!


Yes, I got it from TRR maybe a couple years ago??  It was listed as grey but looking at the close up of the zipper track, it looked green to me so I took a chance and was so happy when I got it and saw that it was indeed sage!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes, I got it from TRR maybe a couple years ago??  It was listed as grey but looking at the close up of the zipper track, it looked green to me so I took a chance and was so happy when I got it and saw that it was indeed sage!!


I wish RM had released more SW MAMs. So far I've only seen black.


----------



## Antonia

I sent off a few of my RM's to TRR yesterday.  Some may come as a shock but I was getting anxiety from having too many bags:  my middle school black MAB (I have pebbled and SW),  my black Nikki (prefer my wine and GB plus I have so many other black bags), my GB MAM that I recently got from TRR (I have the GE MAB-I kept the strap from the MAM as it matches perfectly)...last but not least, and I'm kinda shocked about this decision but I included the blackcherry Edie....it's because I have too many bags already in that color palette..including wine and GB Nikki's and my Berry MAB.  I got rid of the extra shelf outside of my closet and placed the rest of the bags on the top shelf in my closet more at an angle so they'd all fit.  Anyway....I think I made the right decision.  I don't have the patience to sell on eBay or anywhere else for that matter. I hope some of you end up with these bags...I'm sure you'd get them at a decent price with the discount code-so it's a win win.  I'm really happy with the bags I now have left and have no plans to get rid of those.  I'm also going to gift 3 other RM's that are not worth selling due to some flaws.  I can't think of any bags that I have to have at the moment...and if I do, it'll probably be a MAB as that is my favorite style.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I sent off a few of my RM's to TRR yesterday.  Some may come as a shock but I was getting anxiety from having too many bags:  my middle school black MAB (I have pebbled and SW),  my black Nikki (prefer my wine and GB plus I have so many other black bags), my GB MAM that I recently got from TRR (I have the GE MAB-I kept the strap from the MAM as it matches perfectly)...last but not least, and I'm kinda shocked about this decision but I included the blackcherry Edie....it's because I have too many bags already in that color palette..including wine and GB Nikki's and my Berry MAB.  I got rid of the extra shelf outside of my closet and placed the rest of the bags on the top shelf in my closet more at an angle so they'd all fit.  Anyway....I think I made the right decision.  I don't have the patience to sell on eBay or anywhere else for that matter. I hope some of you end up with these bags...I'm sure you'd get them at a decent price with the discount code-so it's a win win.  I'm really happy with the bags I now have left and have no plans to get rid of those.  I'm also going to gift 3 other RM's that are not worth selling due to some flaws.  I can't think of any bags that I have to have at the moment...and if I do, it'll probably be a MAB as that is my favorite style.


Sounds like you made the right decision. It's always nice to declutter.


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> I sent off a few of my RM's to TRR yesterday.  Some may come as a shock but I was getting anxiety from having too many bags:  my middle school black MAB (I have pebbled and SW),  my black Nikki (prefer my wine and GB plus I have so many other black bags), my GB MAM that I recently got from TRR (I have the GE MAB-I kept the strap from the MAM as it matches perfectly)...last but not least, and I'm kinda shocked about this decision but I included the blackcherry Edie....it's because I have too many bags already in that color palette..including wine and GB Nikki's and my Berry MAB.  I got rid of the extra shelf outside of my closet and placed the rest of the bags on the top shelf in my closet more at an angle so they'd all fit.  Anyway....I think I made the right decision.  I don't have the patience to sell on eBay or anywhere else for that matter. I hope some of you end up with these bags...I'm sure you'd get them at a decent price with the discount code-so it's a win win.  I'm really happy with the bags I now have left and have no plans to get rid of those.  I'm also going to gift 3 other RM's that are not worth selling due to some flaws.  I can't think of any bags that I have to have at the moment...and if I do, it'll probably be a MAB as that is my favorite style.



How has your experience been selling with TRR? It looks like they do the pricing once they receive the items, is that right? Not like how Fashionphile or Yoogis send you a quote prior to sending in? I hate selling on ebay and have a couple that I've been on the fence about so any insight would be great!


----------



## shesnochill

I’ve been sleeping real late lately. 2:00am my time. Peeped in here one evening.. but didn’t post but tonight I want to say — I miss you all! And I hope you’re all doing well. Hopefully, I’ll find some time and energy to come back again soon!! xx


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> How has your experience been selling with TRR? It looks like they do the pricing once they receive the items, is that right? Not like how Fashionphile or Yoogis send you a quote prior to sending in? I hate selling on ebay and have a couple that I've been on the fence about so any insight would be great!


I've been buying and selling on TRR for about 5 years. They don't quote, they just price things as they feel like.  Sometimes you see things where one thing is priced really high and the same exact item is 1/2...it's all over the place.  With RM bags, they seem to have a set price...I noticed the Nikki bags are priced higher than than MAB bags.  At this point, whatever I get is fine with me.  It's better than having them sitting in my closet taking up real estate-lol!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My sage MAB has aged brass HW


Green zipper track?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Green zipper track?


Yes!!


----------



## Shelby33

Who had that Cupid they wanted to know the color of?


----------



## snibor

How do you all wear your MAB and MAM bags?  Hand carry?  Over shoulder? With strap? Without strap?   I have yet to wear the sea glass MAM I bought as I’m waiting for spring but seems more like a hand carry bag?


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> How do you all wear your MAB and MAM bags?  Hand carry?  Over shoulder? With strap? Without strap?   I have yet to wear the sea glass MAM I bought as I’m waiting for spring but seems more like a hand carry bag?


I wear them all on my shoulder, I don't use the straps.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> How do you all wear your MAB and MAM bags?  Hand carry?  Over shoulder? With strap? Without strap?   I have yet to wear the sea glass MAM I bought as I’m waiting for spring but seems more like a hand carry bag?


Hand carry or crook of arm...I hardly ever wear it as a shoulder bag even though I can as long as I'm not wearing a heavy sweater or coat.


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> I wear them all on my shoulder, I don't use the straps.


Thanks for response. I think I’ll have to try. 


Antonia said:


> Hand carry or crook of arm...I hardly ever wear it as a shoulder bag even though I can as long as I'm not wearing a heavy sweater or coat.


thanks for responding. That’s what I was wondering. Seems like a somewhat short shoulder drop although maybe summer with lighter clothes.  I do have a strap I’ll have to try crossbody.


----------



## samfalstaff

snibor said:


> How do you all wear your MAB and MAM bags?  Hand carry?  Over shoulder? With strap? Without strap?   I have yet to wear the sea glass MAM I bought as I’m waiting for spring but seems more like a hand carry bag?


I wear them using a crossbody strap. I need my hands.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Who had that Cupid they wanted to know the color of?


Was it @beeb ?


----------



## samfalstaff

Yikes! I thought I had gone through all of my bags and then I looked up ON TOP of the wardrobe. Bags! Well, two of them, but I forgot my elephant/harewood brown mattie! That I never wear! But it's so pretty! Decisions...


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yikes! I thought I had gone through all of my bags and then I looked up ON TOP of the wardrobe. Bags! Well, two of them, but I forgot my elephant/harewood brown mattie! That I never wear! But it's so pretty! Decisions...


why not take it out for a spin?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> why not take it out for a spin?


You mean around the house? It's the lack of a crossbody strap that makes me nervous. Bags shouldn't cause anxiety. I had just forgotten about it probably because it was actually out of sight on my wardrobe.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Was it @beeb ?


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> You mean around the house? It's the lack of a crossbody strap that makes me nervous. Bags shouldn't cause anxiety. I had just forgotten about it probably because it was actually out of sight on my wardrobe.


you're not going anywhere?  grocery shopping?  banking?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you're not going anywhere?  grocery shopping?  banking?


I don't! I use instacart and bank by phone!


----------



## Shelby33

Oh another thing, someone was talking about the color "elephant" - there is an OS thick leather with that name, but last night read that she released another leather around 2011 and called that "elephant" too. (I hate how she does that).


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you're not going anywhere?  grocery shopping?  banking?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4969368


OMG Shelby, you are too much!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I don't! I use instacart and bank by phone!



Amen to Instacart. I’ve had more human interaction than I’d prefer with the move but for everything else if it can’t be done online, it’s not worth it to me.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> you're not going anywhere?  grocery shopping?  banking?


I pick up kids from school and that's it. Shoulder-carry bags hit them on the head when I bend down to pick something up. I can do everything else online these days.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh another thing, someone was talking about the color "elephant" - there is an OS thick leather with that name, but last night read that she released another leather around 2011 and called that "elephant" too. (I hate how she does that).


Rebecca!! She should look at paint samples or something if she needs name ideas.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't! I use instacart and bank by phone!


I love instacart!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Amen to Instacart. I’ve had more human interaction than I’d prefer with the move but for everything else if it can’t be done online, it’s not worth it to me.


LOL I'm ashamed to say how many hours I saved by using Instacart!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> LOL I'm ashamed to say how many hours I saved by using Instacart!


Well, that just gives you more time to post lovely pics of your beautiful RM collection!!  Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Antonia

Although I did hear that Instacart is a lot more $$   I've never used it but I knew of a couple of people who have and they've both stopped...one now goes to the grocery store during not so busy times, and the other orders on Stop & Shop and then does curbside pickup.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> LOL I'm ashamed to say how many hours I saved by using Instacart!



I love grocery shopping. It used to be a thing I did when I was stressed. Now all it does is cause me stress. Plus even though the prices are marked up, I’m less likely to buy things on a whim while hungry, so I imagine it evens out!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I love grocery shopping. It used to be a thing I did when I was stressed. Now all it does is cause me stress. Plus even though the prices are marked up, I’m less likely to buy things on a whim while hungry, so I imagine it evens out!


Oh that's a good point!!!  Never shop when hungry!  I've never liked grocery shopping and hate it even more now because I'm spending so much more $$ since hubby and I don't go out to eat these days and he was always the one to pay for dinner out.  Plus prices have gone up quite a bit.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Oh that's a good point!!!  Never shop when hungry!  I've never liked grocery shopping and hate it even more now because I'm spending so much more $$ since hubby and I don't go out to eat these days and he was always the one to pay for dinner out.  Plus prices have gone up quite a bit.



Pre-COVID I was traveling M-F, thus eating 12-15 meals out per week. So it was a struggle early on having to cook again. I started doing hello fresh once or twice a month to change things up.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Pre-COVID I was traveling M-F, thus eating 12-15 meals out per week. So it was a struggle early on having to cook again. I started doing hello fresh once or twice a month to change things up.


We do hellofresh and blue apron every night for the adult dinner. Not sure what my husband and I would have done without them.


----------



## beeb

samfalstaff said:


> Was it @beeb ?


Yes, it was me! 

I hope you girls are having a better day than I am. I've been super hectic, had to resort to doing a Shipt order from Target (which I'm really trying not to do, because yikes that instant gratification is a little too alluring sometimes) and I tipped the guy $25 cash, forgot, and tipped him another $25 in the app Then I realized I canceled an appointment instead of rescheduling it and when I tried to reschedule it, they told me to kick rocks for 3 months, minimum.
And for added measure I spilled a carton of milk on myself just now, and I have a blood donation appointment after work so I'll be super comfortable and smell fantastic  

I have been eyeballing the bag I wanted a decade ago (Mulberry Alexa), thinking maybe if I sell a few things and save a bit, I can reward myself for being a good egg, and if this day has taught me anything it's that I do NOT need to spend several hundred on anything ever, because I will absolutely fill it with marinara sauce or something.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Although I did hear that Instacart is a lot more $$   I've never used it but I knew of a couple of people who have and they've both stopped...one now goes to the grocery store during not so busy times, and the other orders on Stop & Shop and then does curbside pickup.


Yes! So much money! It beats wandering the aisles of the grocery store, but the service and delivery fees make me cringe. I don't mind the tips as they go to the shopper.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> We do hellofresh and blue apron every night for the adult dinner. Not sure what my husband and I would have done without them.


Dang, I should try them out!!  My husband is so picky though, plus he is GF (not by choice) so it makes things harder to find stuff to cook.


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> Yes, it was me!
> 
> I hope you girls are having a better day than I am. I've been super hectic, had to resort to doing a Shipt order from Target (which I'm really trying not to do, because yikes that instant gratification is a little too alluring sometimes) and I tipped the guy $25 cash, forgot, and tipped him another $25 in the app Then I realized I canceled an appointment instead of rescheduling it and when I tried to reschedule it, they told me to kick rocks for 3 months, minimum.
> And for added measure I spilled a carton of milk on myself just now, and I have a blood donation appointment after work so I'll be super comfortable and smell fantastic
> 
> I have been eyeballing the bag I wanted a decade ago (Mulberry Alexa), thinking maybe if I sell a few things and save a bit, I can reward myself for being a good egg, and if this day has taught me anything it's that I do NOT need to spend several hundred on anything ever, because I will absolutely fill it with marinara sauce or something.


Oh, no! Hope your day improves! Though you have a great attitude about everything.


----------



## beeb

Antonia said:


> Oh that's a good point!!!  Never shop when hungry!  I've never liked grocery shopping and hate it even more now because I'm spending so much more $$ since hubby and I don't go out to eat these days and he was always the one to pay for dinner out.  Plus prices have gone up quite a bit.


You're the only other person I've ever heard of who has that situation; you buy the home food and he buys the "out" food. That's me too! I'm going to start drawing up checks like a waitress so things even out a bit!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Dang, I should try them out!!  My husband is so picky though, plus he is GF (not by choice) so it makes things harder to find stuff to cook.


They have GF options and their selection is pretty good. Italian, Chinese, Thai, American...


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! So much money! It beats wandering the aisles of the grocery store, but the service and delivery fees make me cringe. I don't mind the tips as they go to the shopper.


Have you ever tried the Stop and Shop (or any local grocery store) curbside pick up?  Maybe that is the best way to go??


----------



## beeb

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, no! Hope your day improves! Though you have a great attitude about everything.


Thank you! The shopper was really nice, found a toy for my daughter's birthday that wasn't on the shelf, and had to lug my latest obsession over here (spin mop + powdered tide, let's go baby, adulthood is wild I tell ya) so hopefully it really made his day lol


----------



## LipglossedX

I'm stuck working at home all the time right now so grocery shopping is my main "escape" these days.  



beeb said:


> Yes, it was me!
> 
> I hope you girls are having a better day than I am. I've been super hectic, had to resort to doing a Shipt order from Target (which I'm really trying not to do, because yikes that instant gratification is a little too alluring sometimes) and I tipped the guy $25 cash, forgot, and tipped him another $25 in the app Then I realized I canceled an appointment instead of rescheduling it and when I tried to reschedule it, they told me to kick rocks for 3 months, minimum.
> And for added measure I spilled a carton of milk on myself just now, and I have a blood donation appointment after work so I'll be super comfortable and smell fantastic
> 
> I have been eyeballing the bag I wanted a decade ago (Mulberry Alexa), thinking maybe if I sell a few things and save a bit, I can reward myself for being a good egg, and if this day has taught me anything it's that I do NOT need to spend several hundred on anything ever, because I will absolutely fill it with marinara sauce or something.



Oh no! Sounds like a rough day. I love old school Mulberry too but don't own any!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Have you ever tried the Stop and Shop (or any local grocery store) curbside pick up?  Maybe that is the best way to go??


We did for a bit and then someone insisted on us getting out of our car to sign the receipt. (Not sure why they wanted us out of the car...) It was in the early days when people looked at you funny for wearing a mask so maybe we'll try it again. It seems like everyone wears a mask now and keeps their distance.


----------



## samfalstaff

They just lifted the stay at home order in CA so maybe I will finally go somewhere! Probably first to the office then to a store! I have definitely missed in-store shopping.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! So much money! It beats wandering the aisles of the grocery store, but the service and delivery fees make me cringe. I don't mind the tips as they go to the shopper.


I do curbside pick up so it's not so bad. But they do add up.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Dang, I should try them out!!  My husband is so picky though, plus he is GF (not by choice) so it makes things harder to find stuff to cook.


Hello Fresh doesn't have GF, but in many cases, you could omit the starch and swap in for what works for him. If you want to try it, I can send you a discount code (just PM me your email address).


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Although I did hear that Instacart is a lot more $$   I've never used it but I knew of a couple of people who have and they've both stopped...one now goes to the grocery store during not so busy times, and the other orders on Stop & Shop and then does curbside pickup.


My daughter is high risk and the grocery store doesn't do curbside, otherwise I'd do curbside. Hopefully, it won't be for much longer!


----------



## Shelby33

Is it strange that I have 20 new followers on PM in the last 6 hours even though I'm not selling anything?


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> Yes, it was me!
> 
> I hope you girls are having a better day than I am. I've been super hectic, had to resort to doing a Shipt order from Target (which I'm really trying not to do, because yikes that instant gratification is a little too alluring sometimes) and I tipped the guy $25 cash, forgot, and tipped him another $25 in the app Then I realized I canceled an appointment instead of rescheduling it and when I tried to reschedule it, they told me to kick rocks for 3 months, minimum.
> And for added measure I spilled a carton of milk on myself just now, and I have a blood donation appointment after work so I'll be super comfortable and smell fantastic
> 
> I have been eyeballing the bag I wanted a decade ago (Mulberry Alexa), thinking maybe if I sell a few things and save a bit, I can reward myself for being a good egg, and if this day has taught me anything it's that I do NOT need to spend several hundred on anything ever, because I will absolutely fill it with marinara sauce or something.


Sorry! Hopefully you'll have a great night!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I love grocery shopping. It used to be a thing I did when I was stressed. Now all it does is cause me stress. Plus even though the prices are marked up, I’m less likely to buy things on a whim while hungry, so I imagine it evens out!


I HATE grocery shopping, the stores are too big and I get overwhelmed. Don't know why this is as I can handle other stressful situations but not food shopping.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Hello Fresh doesn't have GF, but in many cases, you could omit the starch and swap in for what works for him. If you want to try it, I can send you a discount code (just PM me your email address).


Oh, you're right! I'm sorry @Antonia ! Didn't mean to give you the wrong info.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, you're right! I'm sorry @Antonia ! Didn't mean to give you the wrong info.


No worries!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I HATE grocery shopping, the stores are too big and I get overwhelmed. Don't know why this is as I can handle other stressful situations but not food shopping.


Do any of you shop at Trader Joe's?  I hear they have decent prices and it's not such a huge store like Whole Foods, where you can be easily overwhelmed with too much stuff!  Not sure if they offer curbside pickup??  I know a few people that love TJ's!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Do any of you shop at Trader Joe's?  I hear they have decent prices and it's not such a huge store like Whole Foods, where you can be easily overwhelmed with too much stuff!  Not sure if they offer curbside pickup??  I know a few people that love TJ's!!


I shop there and started shopping there more during pandemic.  Great prices.  They don’t do curbside.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Do any of you shop at Trader Joe's?  I hear they have decent prices and it's not such a huge store like Whole Foods, where you can be easily overwhelmed with too much stuff!  Not sure if they offer curbside pickup??  I know a few people that love TJ's!!



I'm not near one now but there's one about 5 minutes from my Mom's place. They have lots of great stuff (and plenty of gluten free, etc) for good prices but probably don't do curbside pickup. It's set up to recreate a more "local" type grocery store.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Do any of you shop at Trader Joe's?  I hear they have decent prices and it's not such a huge store like Whole Foods, where you can be easily overwhelmed with too much stuff!  Not sure if they offer curbside pickup??  I know a few people that love TJ's!!


I don't think there is one here unfortunately.


----------



## Shelby33

I can't believe I forgot to include the SW chocolate!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I can't believe I forgot to include the SW chocolate!!
> View attachment 4969646



Wow, so many great colors!! You've got the bag hunting game down!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I can't believe I forgot to include the SW chocolate!!
> View attachment 4969646


Wow. What a great photo! Love the finished tassels!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I can't believe I forgot to include the SW chocolate!!
> View attachment 4969646


Cool pic of all those finished tassels!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Do any of you shop at Trader Joe's?  I hear they have decent prices and it's not such a huge store like Whole Foods, where you can be easily overwhelmed with too much stuff!  Not sure if they offer curbside pickup??  I know a few people that love TJ's!!



I do like TJs for some things and they’ve taken COVID VERY SERIOUSLY here, which I appreciate, though no curb side at mine. I am in the land of Wegmans though so that’s my main shop. And we’re hopefully getting Whole Foods soon too. There are some things I can only get there.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I can't believe I forgot to include the SW chocolate!!
> View attachment 4969646


Such a fun idea!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I can't believe I forgot to include the SW chocolate!!
> View attachment 4969646



Excellent picture! Such a creative idea!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Excellent picture! Such a creative idea!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Such a fun idea!!


I was really irritated with someone so I did that. But it's not like I can say "That will show THEM!"


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Cool pic of all those finished tassels!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow. What a great photo! Love the finished tassels!


Thank you


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Wow, so many great colors!! You've got the bag hunting game down!


I think I'm almost done


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I think I'm almost done



The hunt is half the fun! Especially with RM... so many colors are made in all the styles over the years.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Do any of you shop at Trader Joe's?  I hear they have decent prices and it's not such a huge store like Whole Foods, where you can be easily overwhelmed with too much stuff!  Not sure if they offer curbside pickup??  I know a few people that love TJ's!!


I like trader joes... they have good wine selection and lots if interesting stuff.  during covid they have had lines even when other stores didn't.....don't think they offer curbside pickup...they don't have anything for sale online


----------



## shesnochill

snibor said:


> How do you all wear your MAB and MAM bags?  Hand carry?  Over shoulder? With strap? Without strap?   I have yet to wear the sea glass MAM I bought as I’m waiting for spring but seems more like a hand carry bag?



BOTH!!

That’s what makes this bag one of my FAVORITES. Honestly — I love it like I love my Balenciaga City(s). I love a bag I can wear on my shoulder but who’s handles aren’t too overly long; where it looks ridiculous carried on the arm.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Yikes! I thought I had gone through all of my bags and then I looked up ON TOP of the wardrobe. Bags! Well, two of them, but I forgot my elephant/harewood brown mattie! That I never wear! But it's so pretty! Decisions...



That Mattie.❤️


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> That Mattie.❤


Yeah, I know. I need to keep a mattie around. 

Long time, no see! Hope all is going well with you!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> The hunt is half the fun! Especially with RM... so many colors are made in all the styles over the years.


I know! So many colors and so many different leathers!


----------



## Shelby33

@beeb , if it was you that was wondering about the color of your cupid, I think the color is "viola".


----------



## sdkitty

snibor said:


> How do you all wear your MAB and MAM bags?  Hand carry?  Over shoulder? With strap? Without strap?   I have yet to wear the sea glass MAM I bought as I’m waiting for spring but seems more like a hand carry bag?


currently I only have MAB - no MAM.  I carry it both ways - shoulder and arm
any bag I own must be able to be carried on shoulder....if it's primarily arm/hand carried but has an optional shoulder strap, I can deal with that


----------



## Shelby33

My MAMs fit over my shoulder even with a coat. I can't do hand/arm carry for some reason.


----------



## beeb

Shelby33 said:


> @beeb , if it was you that was wondering about the color of your cupid, I think the color is "viola".


Thank you!


----------



## beeb

For those who weren't Minkettes back in the day, what was your "home" forum? I mostly hung out in Tano but I dabbled in Hayden Harnett also. Tano was a good price point, bright bags, fit my 70s/Anthropologie aesthetic back then and could take a beating. 
I sold or gave away most of my bags, but my Mom said she came across a bin of my purses and I'm curious to see what she has! 
The HH Havana was such a great hobo. I still have one that I love, and one that I never use and should probably sell. Such a comfy bag for the size!


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> For those who weren't Minkettes back in the day, what was your "home" forum? I mostly hung out in Tano but I dabbled in Hayden Harnett also. Tano was a good price point, bright bags, fit my 70s/Anthropologie aesthetic back then and could take a beating.
> I sold or gave away most of my bags, but my Mom said she came across a bin of my purses and I'm curious to see what she has!
> The HH Havana was such a great hobo. I still have one that I love, and one that I never use and should probably sell. Such a comfy bag for the size!


I first started out in the LV forum believe it or not but the only bag I bought at the time was a Speedy 25 in the damier ebene print....then hubby bought me a matching wallet for Christmas.  I bounced over the Balenciaga for a while and Coach....I was also on the Tano forum...like you said, lots of bright color leathers and affordable.  I used to hate that bright orange lining they had though.  My favorite Tano was the Minilisa...I think I had a few of those!  I've been all over the forum but mostly here at RM especially now.  It's my daily fix.  I don't get the same excitement from other forums although I do check out the wardrobe section almost daily.


----------



## Shelby33

I've only been here since 2015. I didn't really have a home but did a lot of reading in the HH, LP, and Bal forums.


----------



## beeb

Antonia said:


> I first started out in the LV forum believe it or not but the only bag I bought at the time was a Speedy 25 in the damier ebene print....then hubby bought me a matching wallet for Christmas.  I bounced over the Balenciaga for a while and Coach....I was also on the Tano forum...like you said, lots of bright color leathers and affordable.  I used to hate that bright orange lining they had though.  My favorite Tano was the Minilisa...I think I had a few of those!  I've been all over the forum but mostly here at RM especially now.  It's my daily fix.  I don't get the same excitement from other forums although I do check out the wardrobe section almost daily.


I thought your name was familiar! The Tano Minilisa in Truffle may be the one bag I regret getting rid of. Wanna hear a crazy story? I threw it in the trash. Yes.
I got married young, and it didn't work out. He gave me that bag, and though the divorce was friendly enough (we had been friends since childhood) every time I looked at that bag I wanted to barf. So one day I was like "nope" and put it in the garbage.  Ahh, well. At the time it was probably a good idea, but I admit I have scoured resale sites for it on & off! Almost bought a NWT one a few months ago but the price was crazy. If you want, I'll let you know what Tanos my mom scares up! ♥
I agree that this forum is addictive and dangerous lol


----------



## beeb

Shelby33 said:


> I've only been here since 2015. I didn't really have a home but did a lot of reading in the HH, LP, and Bal forums.


LP....Linea Pelle, or something close? I remember those!


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> I thought your name was familiar! The Tano Minilisa in Truffle may be the one bag I regret getting rid of. Wanna hear a crazy story? I threw it in the trash. Yes.
> I got married young, and it didn't work out. He gave me that bag, and though the divorce was friendly enough (we had been friends since childhood) every time I looked at that bag I wanted to barf. So one day I was like "nope" and put it in the garbage.  Ahh, well. At the time it was probably a good idea, but I admit I have scoured resale sites for it on & off! Almost bought a NWT one a few months ago but the price was crazy. If you want, I'll let you know what Tanos my mom scares up! ♥
> I agree that this forum is addictive and dangerous lol


OH NO, you threw it away???  Yup, the only Tano that I was really into was that Minilisa...then there was a larger version which was super rare!!  Someone wore it on a TV show and everyone wanted one....was it called the Analisa????  I had a purple one with the orange lining, then I also had a navy blue and I think black??  OMG I wish I could remember all these bags I had!!  Yes, show us your pics if you can!!


----------



## beeb

Antonia said:


> OH NO, you threw it away???  Yup, the only Tano that I was really into was that Minilisa...then there was a larger version which was super rare!!  Someone wore it on a TV show and everyone wanted one....was it called the Analisa????  I had a purple one with the orange lining, then I also had a navy blue and I think black??  OMG I wish I could remember all these bags I had!!  Yes, show us your pics if you can!!


Yep, the Analisa was on Prison Break and everyone went crazy! The Boogie Bucket was a great bag also. A few of their others were okay, but I went a little nuts for a bit there, purely due to the colors. Their warehouse was about 40 mins north of me and when they'd have a sale...watch out. I had a blue Minilisa that was beautiful, though! Should have kept that one also! There was some drama with the owner, do you remember that? She was part of the family that owned Tano, but she also owned a store that she didn't seem to want anyone to know was also owned by Tano. She emailed me once and I noticed her last name matched an invoice I had, and when I asked her, she sent me a free wallet and said I was such a good customer, and oh by the way please keep that between us. I was young, maybe 26? It wasn't until years later when I was cleaning out my closet and found that wallet that I realized I had been bribed


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> LP....Linea Pelle, or something close? I remember those!


Linea Pelle!


----------



## samfalstaff

Has anyone ever sent an offer on a bag late at night not really thinking the seller will accept, but then the seller actually accepts and you're left wondering why you bought yet ANOTHER bag?


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> Yep, the Analisa was on Prison Break and everyone went crazy! The Boogie Bucket was a great bag also. A few of their others were okay, but I went a little nuts for a bit there, purely due to the colors. Their warehouse was about 40 mins north of me and when they'd have a sale...watch out. I had a blue Minilisa that was beautiful, though! Should have kept that one also! There was some drama with the owner, do you remember that? She was part of the family that owned Tano, but she also owned a store that she didn't seem to want anyone to know was also owned by Tano. She emailed me once and I noticed her last name matched an invoice I had, and when I asked her, she sent me a free wallet and said I was such a good customer, and oh by the way please keep that between us. I was young, maybe 26? It wasn't until years later when I was cleaning out my closet and found that wallet that I realized I had been bribed


Oh really?  I didn't know about the drama!!  I just remember how she made a big deal about posting about her bags and that it wasn't allowed but she complained because Rebecca Minkoff was also active on here and thought she should be allowed to interact with clients.  So guess what I've been doing now....looking for the Minilisa on Ebay-lol! It's a slippery slope as the saying goes!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Has anyone ever sent an offer on a bag late at night not really thinking the seller will accept, but then the seller actually accepts and you're left wondering why you bought yet ANOTHER bag?


Uh oh!! Which one??? Fess up!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Has anyone ever sent an offer on a bag late at night not really thinking the seller will accept, but then the seller actually accepts and you're left wondering why you bought yet ANOTHER bag?


Yes.......


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh really?  I didn't know about the drama!!  I just remember how she made a big deal about posting about her bags and that it wasn't allowed but she complained because Rebecca Minkoff was also active on here and thought she should be allowed to interact with clients.  So guess what I've been doing now....looking for the Minilisa on Ebay-lol! It's a slippery slope as the saying goes!


I remember her, I don't think she owned Tano but worked for them?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Uh oh!! Which one??? Fess up!!


Linea Pelle Angie Satchel and the blue MA hobo. I blame the mass exodus I did to my closet a couple of weeks ago. I really should sell/consign bags a few at a time rather than a whole swath of them.


----------



## beeb

samfalstaff said:


> Has anyone ever sent an offer on a bag late at night not really thinking the seller will accept, but then the seller actually accepts and you're left wondering why you bought yet ANOTHER bag?


Just tag me, Sam, if you're going to talk about me like this


----------



## beeb

Shelby33 said:


> I remember her, I don't think she owned Tano but worked for them?


Nope. By the time she was here on tpf she was the owner! https://ezinearticles.com/?Closer-With-Tano-Handbags&id=1374370


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> Nope. By the time she was here on tpf she was the owner! https://ezinearticles.com/?Closer-With-Tano-Handbags&id=1374370


Yes that was TE! Wow!


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> Just tag me, Sam, if you're going to talk about me like this


----------



## beeb

Shelby33 said:


> Yes that was TE! Wow!


I'm surprised you know her if you only got here in 2015! I thought the Tano love died out in like 2010! I used to get a kick out of the whole "#1 Tano retailer!" thing on the Must Have Bag site. Yes...since you literally are Tano lol


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> I'm surprised you know her if you only got here in 2015! I thought the Tano love died out in like 2010! I used to get a kick out of the whole "#1 Tano retailer!" thing on the Must Have Bag site. Yes...since you literally are Tano lol


I read the old threads, before they took the subforum down.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Linea Pelle Angie Satchel and the blue MA hobo. I blame the mass exodus I did to my closet a couple of weeks ago. I really should sell/consign bags a few at a time rather than a whole swath of them.


The hobo was such a steal!


----------



## starrynite_87

Antonia said:


> Do any of you shop at Trader Joe's?  I hear they have decent prices and it's not such a huge store like Whole Foods, where you can be easily overwhelmed with too much stuff!  Not sure if they offer curbside pickup??  I know a few people that love TJ's!!


Love Trader Joe’s! As a vegan it is typically my go to to buy what I need and the prices are pretty decent compared to what I spend when I go to Whole Foods.


----------



## LipglossedX

Has anyone here bought any bags from ThredUp? Their prices can be a bit high and they don't usually show interior photos so I never have but they do have a lot of RM these days.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Has anyone here bought any bags from ThredUp? Their prices can be a bit high and they don't usually show interior photos so I never have but they do have a lot of RM these days.


I was just looking at a purple MAC on there. I haven't bought from them, but I did email their customer service asking about photos of the interior. They said it was impossible to get me any more photos because of blah blah blah. I didn't quite understand the reasons, but my guess is their operations are not centralized. Their stuff is in different warehouses so it would be too much work to get more photos. I think this was pre-COVID.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> I was just looking at a purple MAC on there. I haven't bought from them, but I did email their customer service asking about photos of the interior. They said it was impossible to get me any more photos because of blah blah blah. I didn't quite understand the reasons, but my guess is their operations are not centralized. Their stuff is in different warehouses so it would be too much work to get more photos. I think this was pre-COVID.



They have a pretty big operation going with all their pre-loved clothes so I'm not surprised. Bummer though!


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> Has anyone here bought any bags from ThredUp? Their prices can be a bit high and they don't usually show interior photos so I never have but they do have a lot of RM these days.


I ordered a mint Nikki that should be here tomorrow.   Pretty sure they take returns, so if isn’t what I’m looking for, I will be testing out the return process.    

I was also disappointed in the lack of pictures.   At least TRR posts quite a few pictures, even if they are photoshopped to look better


----------



## beeb

Haughty said:


> I ordered a mint Nikki that should be here tomorrow.   Pretty sure they take returns, so if isn’t what I’m looking for, I will be testing out the return process.
> 
> I was also disappointed in the lack of pictures.   At least TRR posts quite a few pictures, even if they are photoshopped to look better


They are?! That's bum.

ThredUp said the interiors of bags do not photograph well. Whatever; we manage here, no?

Someone nearly hit my car while DD was with me, so I decided to eat a pole instead. Now I have a huge dent and some scratches and my H is convinced I didn't have to keep going where I knew I could not fit, but I panicked. Whatever. So no more bags for awhile unless I sell some. Life happens ‍♀ I'm just grateful things went how they did. The other driver wasn't going fast (parking lot) but, you know...instinct.


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> They are?! That's bum.
> 
> ThredUp said the interiors of bags do not photograph well. Whatever; we manage here, no?
> 
> Someone nearly hit my car while DD was with me, so I decided to eat a pole instead. Now I have a huge dent and some scratches and my H is convinced I didn't have to keep going where I knew I could not fit, but I panicked. Whatever. So no more bags for awhile unless I sell some. Life happens ‍♀ I'm just grateful things went how they did. The other driver wasn't going fast (parking lot) but, you know...instinct.


Main thing is you're not injured!!  Cars (and bags) can be replaced, people can't!!


----------



## LipglossedX

beeb said:


> They are?! That's bum.
> 
> ThredUp said the interiors of bags do not photograph well. Whatever; we manage here, no?
> 
> Someone nearly hit my car while DD was with me, so I decided to eat a pole instead. Now I have a huge dent and some scratches and my H is convinced I didn't have to keep going where I knew I could not fit, but I panicked. Whatever. So no more bags for awhile unless I sell some. Life happens ‍♀ I'm just grateful things went how they did. The other driver wasn't going fast (parking lot) but, you know...instinct.



Very not fun to have happen but glad everyone is okay!


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> They are?! That's bum.
> 
> ThredUp said the interiors of bags do not photograph well. Whatever; we manage here, no?
> 
> Someone nearly hit my car while DD was with me, so I decided to eat a pole instead. Now I have a huge dent and some scratches and my H is convinced I didn't have to keep going where I knew I could not fit, but I panicked. Whatever. So no more bags for awhile unless I sell some. Life happens ‍♀ I'm just grateful things went how they did. The other driver wasn't going fast (parking lot) but, you know...instinct.


OMG are you OK??


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> They are?! That's bum.
> 
> ThredUp said the interiors of bags do not photograph well. Whatever; we manage here, no?
> 
> Someone nearly hit my car while DD was with me, so I decided to eat a pole instead. Now I have a huge dent and some scratches and my H is convinced I didn't have to keep going where I knew I could not fit, but I panicked. Whatever. So no more bags for awhile unless I sell some. Life happens ‍♀ I'm just grateful things went how they did. The other driver wasn't going fast (parking lot) but, you know...instinct.


Don't feel bad, it's instinct to avoid another car! Especially with your DD in the car! It's a split second decision you know? I have almost hit trees to avoid squirrels, this stuff happens.


----------



## beeb

Shelby33 said:


> OMG are you OK??


Yes, thank you. In hindsight I definitely overreacted, but there's nothing I can do now. The repair estimates nearly made me pass out, so maybe I'll just leave it.


----------



## laurenrr

beeb said:


> Yes, thank you. In hindsight I definitely overreacted, but there's nothing I can do now. The repair estimates nearly made me pass out, so maybe I'll just leave it.


Glad you are both ok. Try not to be too hard on yourself


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Glad you are both ok. Try not to be too hard on yourself


Yes! Great advice! Moms are prone to beat themselves up about things, but we all make mistakes.


----------



## JenJBS

beeb said:


> Yes, thank you. In hindsight I definitely overreacted, but there's nothing I can do now. The repair estimates nearly made me pass out, so maybe I'll just leave it.



Just glad you and your daughter are ok!


----------



## jennalovesbags

beeb said:


> They are?! That's bum.
> 
> ThredUp said the interiors of bags do not photograph well. Whatever; we manage here, no?
> 
> Someone nearly hit my car while DD was with me, so I decided to eat a pole instead. Now I have a huge dent and some scratches and my H is convinced I didn't have to keep going where I knew I could not fit, but I panicked. Whatever. So no more bags for awhile unless I sell some. Life happens ‍♀ I'm just grateful things went how they did. The other driver wasn't going fast (parking lot) but, you know...instinct.



Glad you’re ok.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Today was moving day! Everything went so smoothly despite the inches of snow we got last night. After about 7 hours of unpacking, I’m nearly set. Bags are comfy in their new home. Just waiting to hang artwork (much if it is at the framer), and for my dining table to be finished (having it custom made from a friend).


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Today was moving day! Everything went so smoothly despite the inches of snow we got last night. After about 7 hours of unpacking, I’m nearly set. Bags are comfy in their new home. Just waiting to hang artwork (much if it is at the framer), and for my dining table to be finished (having it custom made from a friend).


That is great, I hope you have a great first night in your new home!!


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> Yes, thank you. In hindsight I definitely overreacted, but there's nothing I can do now. The repair estimates nearly made me pass out, so maybe I'll just leave it.


Don't second guess yourself, you had no idea what was about to happen and did your best, and you and DD are ok. That's a success as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Today was moving day! Everything went so smoothly despite the inches of snow we got last night. After about 7 hours of unpacking, I’m nearly set. Bags are comfy in their new home. Just waiting to hang artwork (much if it is at the framer), and for my dining table to be finished (having it custom made from a friend).


Glad to hear everything went so smooth!!  Enjoy your new home!!!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, I know. I need to keep a mattie around.
> 
> Long time, no see! Hope all is going well with you!





I gave the Matinee "Mattie" so many tries.. I seriously love that bag but it just didn't work for me.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I gave the Matinee "Mattie" so many tries.. I seriously love that bag but it just didn't work for me.


Yep. That's my story too, but I'm going to give it one more chance.


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> I gave the Matinee "Mattie" so many tries.. I seriously love that bag but it just didn't work for me.


I only have one Mattie...and it's just like your GE MAB...it has the FDL lining!!  Found it on TRR one night.


----------



## beeb

Does this look yellowed to you? Am I crazy? Wish I could attach a video, I think it shows better that way.


----------



## LipglossedX

beeb said:


> Does this look yellowed to you? Am I crazy? Wish I could attach a video, I think it shows better that way.



I can see what you're talking about. I think it's just how a lot of turquoise/teal bags can age with the dye unfortunately but it's a pretty bag color!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> I can see what you're talking about. I think it's just how a lot of turquoise/teal bags can age with the dye unfortunately but it's a pretty bag color!


I agree.


----------



## LipglossedX

I used to have an aquamarine snake Mini Mac and the dye was definitely the most sensitive of my bags. Sucks because the colors are fun.


----------



## beeb

LipglossedX said:


> I used to have an aquamarine snake Mini Mac and the dye was definitely the most sensitive of my bags. Sucks because the colors are fun.
> 
> View attachment 4973890


I stared at this for a solid minute before I realized that I did not, in fact, post this, because I had that duvet cover until a week ago lol


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> I gave the Matinee "Mattie" so many tries.. I seriously love that bag but it just didn't work for me.


why?  to large?  to many outside pockets?


----------



## beeb

I can't decide which one to keep!


----------



## sdkitty

beeb said:


> I can't decide which one to keep!


I like the darker one....I just like it better but also it's more all-season whereas the other one may be a bit more summery


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> I can't decide which one to keep!


Oh, you should definitely keep the lighter one and maybe send the darker one to me...


----------



## LipglossedX

beeb said:


> I stared at this for a solid minute before I realized that I did not, in fact, post this, because I had that duvet cover until a week ago lol



Haha that's funny! Ikea for the win.


----------



## beeb

sdkitty said:


> I like the darker one....I just like it better but also it's more all-season whereas the other one may be a bit more summery


Shhh, don't say that. That's what my magpie brain has been telling me is a good reason to keep both


----------



## samfalstaff

What a week! Work exploded, sick kid...everything is good now, but my poor bags have been languishing away.... I think some bags are coming, but who knows where they are. Probably Florida. That seems to be the most "direct" route for posh bags these days.


----------



## beeb

samfalstaff said:


> What a week! Work exploded, sick kid...everything is good now, but my poor bags have been languishing away.... I think some bags are coming, but who knows where they are. Probably Florida. That seems to be the most "direct" route for posh bags these days.


What's with the Florida sellers?! Glad your child is better!


----------



## LipglossedX

beeb said:


> I can't decide which one to keep!



I'd do the darker one but it's definitely personal preference! They are different colors...


----------



## beeb

Does this help? It's closer to the true color.


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> What's with the Florida sellers?! Glad your child is better!


Thanks. Whoever knows with Florida? They do their own thing.


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> Does this help? It's closer to the true color.


Is this the darker one?


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> What a week! Work exploded, sick kid...everything is good now, but my poor bags have been languishing away.... I think some bags are coming, but who knows where they are. Probably Florida. That seems to be the most "direct" route for posh bags these days.



Glad the week calmed down! My bag that's coming finally left Florida today... I'm guessing the winter storms are redirecting some shipments around.


----------



## beeb

samfalstaff said:


> Is this the darker one?


Yes ma'am!


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> I can't decide which one to keep!


They're both gorgeous!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> Yes ma'am!


Nice! I'd say keep that one.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Glad the week calmed down! My bag that's coming finally left Florida today... I'm guessing the winter storms are redirecting some shipments around.


Oh, that makes sense. I'm out in CA so a winter storm to me just means rain.


----------



## snibor

beeb said:


> I can't decide which one to keep!


Both beauties. The lighter one looks like a spring/summer bag. Darker could be worn all year round. But if you want less wear on your bags, keep the darker for fall/winter and keep the lighter for spring/summer.  lol. I’m such an enabler.


----------



## shesnochill

sdkitty said:


> why?  to large?  to many outside pockets?



Hello friend!! @sdkitty 

I'm 5 ft 1.5 inches, I'd consider myself quite petite and I just found the Mattie very luggage like for me. The handles were never comfortable on the arms as a tote, loved it over the shoulder though, but felt it was too difficult to reach into the bag for my things. I've owned 3, I think. Sold them all and don't miss them.

That was a lie, I do miss petting the Stonewash Mattie leathers though..


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Hello friend!! @sdkitty
> 
> I'm 5 ft 1.5 inches, I'd consider myself quite petite and I just found the Mattie very luggage like for me. The handles were never comfortable on the arms as a tote, loved it over the shoulder though, but felt it was too difficult to reach into the bag for my things. I've owned 3, I think. Sold them all and don't miss them.
> 
> That was a lie, I do miss petting the Stonewash Mattie leathers though..


I can see where at your size the proportions would be large


----------



## jennalovesbags

I’ve carried my Elisha a couple of times. Just quick trips to get things for the house. With a heavy winter coat and my height (5’2”), I’ve found that it actually works well crossbody. Other times I would carry on my arm. I don’t like the way it looks with the strap on my shoulder. I don’t need more of them on my collection, but glad to have this one with the long finished tassels and CC lining!


----------



## Haughty

Can you guys help?  Time to purge.   Does anyone know what color this is?  MS with cheetah lining.  Shiny gold hardware.  I think maybe glazed leather but not sure if it is burgundy.  Thanks


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Can you guys help?  Time to purge.   Does anyone know what color this is?  MS with cheetah lining.  Shiny gold hardware.  I think maybe glazed leather but not sure if it is burgundy.  Thanks


I don't remember the official color of this bag but I used to have this in a Cupid.  It's very pretty!!  Maybe oxblood??


----------



## JenJBS

beeb said:


> I can't decide which one to keep!



Another vote for the darker one - or both!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> I’ve carried my Elisha a couple of times. Just quick trips to get things for the house. With a heavy winter coat and my height (5’2”), I’ve found that it actually works well crossbody. Other times I would carry on my arm. I don’t like the way it looks with the strap on my shoulder. I don’t need more of them on my collection, but glad to have this one with the long finished tassels and CC lining!


I love carrying it crossbody. I'm 5'8", but it fits me like a large messenger bag on my back while crossbody. So glad you like it! This style definitely needs more love!


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> I’ve carried my Elisha a couple of times. Just quick trips to get things for the house. With a heavy winter coat and my height (5’2”), I’ve found that it actually works well crossbody. Other times I would carry on my arm. I don’t like the way it looks with the strap on my shoulder. I don’t need more of them on my collection, but glad to have this one with the long finished tassels and CC lining!



Yay! Photos?


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Yay! Photos?


there's a quick one in my thread! I have such better light in the new place, so eventually I'll take more!


----------



## Denverite

Haughty said:


> Can you guys help?  Time to purge.   Does anyone know what color this is?  MS with cheetah lining.  Shiny gold hardware.  I think maybe glazed leather but not sure if it is burgundy.  Thanks



I’m pretty sure this is raspberry!


----------



## sdkitty

someone was posting on the Bal subforum about how wonderful Tarrago self shine is.  has anyone here used it?  I know @Shelby33 you like the tarrago polish


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> someone was posting on the Bal subforum about how wonderful Tarrago self shine is.  has anyone here used it?  I know @Shelby33 you like the tarrago polish


I think the self shine is a dye, I've used it on 2 bags with great results. I'm not positive but I do think it's a dye.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Denverite said:


> I’m pretty sure this is raspberry!


I think so.


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> I can't decide which one to keep!


I like the darker one better, but they are both really pretty.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think the self shine is a dye, I've used it on 2 bags with great results. I'm not positive but I do think it's a dye.


doesn't sound like it to me....here's the thread




__





						Fading Black Bal? No Problem!
					

This is to all the ladies who have worries about their Black Balenciagas with fading/greening issues.  Fear not, all hope is not lost! :nuts:  Mods, feel free to move it to the care & maintenance section. I can't post there.   So, my FW09 Black City has been fading and I've been noticing...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> doesn't sound like it to me....here's the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fading Black Bal? No Problem!
> 
> 
> This is to all the ladies who have worries about their Black Balenciagas with fading/greening issues.  Fear not, all hope is not lost! :nuts:  Mods, feel free to move it to the care & maintenance section. I can't post there.   So, my FW09 Black City has been fading and I've been noticing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


That's a dye she used, with a cream you'd never have to wait that long for it to dry. 








						Self Shine Color Dye Single - Tarrago
					

Self Shine Color Dye is a water based dye, changes the color even from black to white. Repairs scuffs, scratches and restores color. Shinny finish.




					www.tarrago.com


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> That's a dye she used, with a cream you'd never have to wait that long for it to dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self Shine Color Dye Single - Tarrago
> 
> 
> Self Shine Color Dye is a water based dye, changes the color even from black to white. Repairs scuffs, scratches and restores color. Shinny finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tarrago.com


oh, ok
I have no immediate plans to use the cream but I do have a question.  does it ever transfer onto your car seat, clothing, etc?
thanks


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> oh, ok
> I have no immediate plans to use the cream but I do have a question.  does it ever transfer onto your car seat, clothing, etc?
> thanks


It won't if you really buff it. But you definitely have to buff well. I haven't had any problems.


----------



## samfalstaff

Got my blue MA hobo. Not sure about the color, but the cc lining goes well with it. Leather is awesome as always.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This color is so pretty


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Got my blue MA hobo. Not sure about the color, but the cc lining goes well with it. Leather is awesome as always.
> View attachment 4977731
> View attachment 4977732
> View attachment 4977733
> View attachment 4977734


Oh nice color...looks a little faded??  Or is it my monitor??  The leather looks amazing!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Thanks. I don’t know if it’s faded. Not crazy about the blue Jean color. We’ll see.


----------



## samfalstaff

Ha! My dog likes it. Accidentally left it on the chair and he decided to make a nest.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Ha! My dog likes it. Accidentally left it on the chair and he decided to make a nest.
> View attachment 4978853



 Aw cute pup! It does look cozy. My cat will try to lay on anything I leave anywhere.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Aw cute pup! It does look cozy. My cat will try to lay on anything I leave anywhere.


I guess our pets have good taste!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I guess our pets have good taste!


my kitties like to lay next to my bags too


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Got my blue MA hobo. Not sure about the color, but the cc lining goes well with it. Leather is awesome as always.
> View attachment 4977731
> View attachment 4977732
> View attachment 4977733
> View attachment 4977734


There was an OS color called sky blue, very rare.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> There was an OS color called sky blue, very rare.


I expected a little more turquoise. Maybe it was my computer screen that deepened the color. Here's the listing. Definitely does not show the lighter color or fading. I accepted the purchase because it was dark and I guess I didn't see it. But now that I look at the listing, I would have had a good not-as-described case. Just FYI, bag is lighter than what is shown in many of my photos. Partially my fault for not inquiring further. Oh well. I like the bag when the lining is peeking out because the cc goes well with the light blue leather. I just don't really like the blue jean color. BUT, and it's a big "but", the leather is awesome! Soft and supple  








						Rebecca Minkoff Blue Leather Hobo Purse
					

Shop huddyma's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Gently used, lots of life left. Some fading and marks on the leather, but as you can see, it looks great. Buttery soft leather.




					poshmark.com


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I expected a little more turquoise. Maybe it was my computer screen that deepened the color. Here's the listing. Definitely does not show the lighter color or fading. I accepted the purchase because it was dark and I guess I didn't see it. But now that I look at the listing, I would have had a good not-as-described case. Just FYI, bag is lighter than what is shown in many of my photos. Partially my fault for not inquiring further. Oh well. I like the bag when the lining is peeking out because the cc goes well with the light blue leather. I just don't really like the blue jean color. BUT, and it's a big "but", the leather is awesome! Soft and supple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Blue Leather Hobo Purse
> 
> 
> Shop huddyma's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Gently used, lots of life left. Some fading and marks on the leather, but as you can see, it looks great. Buttery soft leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


I'd say it's either sky blue or SW blue. There were 2 versions of SW blue, the first version was more blue than the second version.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'd say it's either sky blue or SW blue. There were 2 versions of SW blue, the first version was more blue than the second version.


Stonewash? I don't think it's that. No sign of the SW wrinkles or smooth leather. It feels like the leather on my other MA hobo bags.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Stonewash? I don't think it's that. No sign of the SW wrinkles or smooth leather. It feels like the leather on my other MA hobo bags.


OK, I will try to find a picture of sky blue. The only other blue would be navy or royal and when they fade they take on a greenish cast.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> OK, I will try to find a picture of sky blue. The only other blue would be navy or royal and when they fade they take on a greenish cast.


I think you called it! I just googled RM sky blue cc lining and found a picture on Google history. Though definitely lots of fading going on with my bag.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Ha! My dog likes it. Accidentally left it on the chair and he decided to make a nest.
> View attachment 4978853



Your pup is adorable      and has excellent taste in bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Your pup is adorable      and has excellent taste in bags!


Thanks!


----------



## beeb

Hi ladies & gent! What a crazy week it's been. On a RM note, my DH tried to surprise me and bought me a MAM!   Unfortunately he fell victim to one of those sellers who edits/filters their photos and this bag is....lookin' rough 
I'll get some photos up. Maybe I'll try to rehab it.

Also, I had to use one of my non-RM backpacks today (Fjallraven Kanken) and I had forgotten what it was like not to carry leather!


----------



## JenJBS

beeb said:


> Hi ladies & gent! What a crazy week it's been. On a RM note, my DH tried to surprise me and bought me a MAM!   Unfortunately he fell victim to one of those sellers who edits/filters their photos and this bag is....lookin' rough
> I'll get some photos up. Maybe I'll try to rehab it.
> 
> Also, I had to use one of my non-RM backpacks today (Fjallraven Kanken) and I had forgotten what it was like not to carry leather!



So sweet that your husband surprised you with an RM bag!     Rotten seller...


----------



## LipglossedX

beeb said:


> Hi ladies & gent! What a crazy week it's been. On a RM note, my DH tried to surprise me and bought me a MAM!   Unfortunately he fell victim to one of those sellers who edits/filters their photos and this bag is....lookin' rough
> I'll get some photos up. Maybe I'll try to rehab it.
> 
> Also, I had to use one of my non-RM backpacks today (Fjallraven Kanken) and I had forgotten what it was like not to carry leather!



Aw nice of him. Sounds like he tried!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I think you called it! I just googled RM sky blue cc lining and found a picture on Google history. Though definitely lots of fading going on with my bag.


It's really pretty though!


----------



## beeb

LipglossedX said:


> Aw nice of him. Sounds like he tried!


He really did! I had tried to contact the seller on Depop but I couldn't log in. He said he would message her, but instead he went ahead and bought it. I'm going to try to salvage it, simply because that was so sweet!


----------



## JenJBS

Help, please. Considering these two MAC bags. Any idea on the names of the colors? Which would you suggest?


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Help, please. Considering these two MAC bags. Any idea on the names of the colors? Which would you suggest?
> 
> View attachment 4980320
> View attachment 4980321
> View attachment 4980322
> View attachment 4980323
> View attachment 4980324
> View attachment 4980325



Sorry, not sure on color names but I think it's more just your own color and texture preference between them. The top one is slightly older and looks like a smoother leather which will probably scratch more but it is pretty. I've had other color Mini MACs with the black/white lining and the leather isn't as high quality as her old bags but the Mini MACs were still mostly made well those years (other style bags not as much...). Random note: the interior area by the zipper gets discolored from the zipper oxidizing/rusting? (I can see it on that bag too) but that is apparently normal for those over time just FYI. They are both pretty greens so that is hard to pick!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Help, please. Considering these two MAC bags. Any idea on the names of the colors? Which would you suggest?
> 
> View attachment 4980320
> View attachment 4980321
> View attachment 4980322
> View attachment 4980323
> View attachment 4980324
> View attachment 4980325



Oh I just noticed the bottom one may not be cut and stitched straight on the sides? You may want to look closer if that's something that would bother you. A lot of the newer ones are like that and my detail-oriented side can't handle it but other people probably won't care.


----------



## JenJBS

Thank you for the extremely helpful information @LipglossedX ! Much appreciated. 

I was hoping to find the color names so I could look it up online, and see more pics of that color bag in different lighting, as that might change my preference. 

Good catch! I just assumed the sides on the bottom bag were that way because of how she laid it on the floor. I will have to check that in person if I get that bag to make sure it's worth keeping. Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Help, please. Considering these two MAC bags. Any idea on the names of the colors? Which would you suggest?
> 
> View attachment 4980320
> View attachment 4980321
> View attachment 4980322
> View attachment 4980323
> View attachment 4980324
> View attachment 4980325


I absolutely love the bright green on the bottom...it could be the Amazon color...not sure...Shelby might know.  I saw a small Love bag in this color the other day on Posh and put it on my watch list...it sold out later that day.  I'm so mad for not jumping on it when I had the chance.  Anyway, good luck with your decision!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> Help, please. Considering these two MAC bags. Any idea on the names of the colors? Which would you suggest?
> 
> View attachment 4980320
> View attachment 4980321
> View attachment 4980322
> View attachment 4980323
> View attachment 4980324
> View attachment 4980325


I’m sorry not really familiar with the newer Mac bag colors. I really like the color of the 2nd Mac.


----------



## JenJBS

Thank you, ladies! Will probably wait until Shelby, and anyone else, has a chance to chime in, but I'm also leaning towards the second one.



Antonia said:


> I absolutely love the bright green on the bottom...it could be the Amazon color...not sure...Shelby might know.  I saw a small Love bag in this color the other day on Posh and put it on my watch list...it sold out later that day.  I'm so mad for not jumping on it when I had the chance.  Anyway, good luck with your decision!!



Thank you!   



Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m sorry not really familiar with the newer Mac bag colors. I really like the color of the 2nd Mac.



Thank you! 


Found a Jungle MiniMAC on Posh, that I'm pretty sure is a fake. It says 'printed lining' but the pic shows a solid tan interior. I saw on her website that RM has a few solid linings, but this one doesn't feel right. Especially saying the lining is printed in writing, but showing it solid. And it's 'New With Tags' but the tag is a light color with dark lettering. Not the dark blue tag with white lettering I see on all the other RM tags. 









						Mini MAC Convertible Crossbody By REBECCA Minkhoff
					

Shop dolson319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. An oversized clip-lock boldly details the front flap of a mini leather crossbody bag furnished with an optional chain strap for versatility. The MAC, or Morning After Clutch, is a...




					poshmark.com


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, ladies! Will probably wait until Shelby, and anyone else, has a chance to chime in, but I'm also leaning towards the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Found a Jungle MiniMAC on Posh, that I'm pretty sure is a fake. It says 'printed lining' but the pic shows a solid tan interior. I saw on her website that RM has a few solid linings, but this one doesn't feel right. Especially saying the lining is printed in writing, but showing it solid. And it's 'New With Tags' but the tag is a light color with dark lettering. Not the dark blue tag with white lettering I see on all the other RM tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini MAC Convertible Crossbody By REBECCA Minkhoff
> 
> 
> Shop dolson319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. An oversized clip-lock boldly details the front flap of a mini leather crossbody bag furnished with an optional chain strap for versatility. The MAC, or Morning After Clutch, is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Oh Jungle could be the official name!!  That is weird about that lining!  I don't 'think' that there are fake RM bags out there...I know there are tons of 'inspired' bags that are obvious copies of her bags but they are usually faux leather.  Hmmmm...I don't know what to make of this one!!!  But the name 'Jungle' does sound familiar!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Oh Jungle could be the official name!!  That is weird about that lining!  I don't 'think' that there are fake RM bags out there...I know there are tons of 'inspired' bags that a obvious copies of her bags but they are usually faux leather.  Hmmmm...I don't know what to make of this one!!!  But the name 'Jungle' does sound familiar!



According to online 'Jungle' is an official RM color. There are references to Jungle color here on TPF, which is probably why it sounds familiar. They are saying the possibly fake MiniMAC is the Jungle green color. Sorry I didn't explain well.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, ladies! Will probably wait until Shelby, and anyone else, has a chance to chime in, but I'm also leaning towards the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Found a Jungle MiniMAC on Posh, that I'm pretty sure is a fake. It says 'printed lining' but the pic shows a solid tan interior. I saw on her website that RM has a few solid linings, but this one doesn't feel right. Especially saying the lining is printed in writing, but showing it solid. And it's 'New With Tags' but the tag is a light color with dark lettering. Not the dark blue tag with white lettering I see on all the other RM tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini MAC Convertible Crossbody By REBECCA Minkhoff
> 
> 
> Shop dolson319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. An oversized clip-lock boldly details the front flap of a mini leather crossbody bag furnished with an optional chain strap for versatility. The MAC, or Morning After Clutch, is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


About your green Mac, it looks a bit like Amazon Green but that color had blue and white striped lining from around '09.
I really don't know much about the later colors. 
As far as the mini Mac, do you have a picture? Does it say Rebecca Minkoff inside?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> About your green Mac, it looks a bit like Amazon Green but that color had blue and white striped lining from around '09.
> I really don't know much about the later colors.
> As far as the mini Mac, do you have a picture? Does it say Rebecca Minkoff inside?



Thank you!  Here's the link in to the on I think think might be fake. It has a tag inside, but can't read it. The outer tags say RM.









						Mini MAC Convertible Crossbody By REBECCA Minkhoff
					

Shop dolson319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. An oversized clip-lock boldly details the front flap of a mini leather crossbody bag furnished with an optional chain strap for versatility. The MAC, or Morning After Clutch, is a...




					poshmark.com


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Here's the link in to the on I think think might be fake. It has a tag inside, but can't read it. The outer tags say RM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini MAC Convertible Crossbody By REBECCA Minkhoff
> 
> 
> Shop dolson319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. An oversized clip-lock boldly details the front flap of a mini leather crossbody bag furnished with an optional chain strap for versatility. The MAC, or Morning After Clutch, is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


I think she made a mistake with the "print lining" but honestly I have never seen a fake RM. I've seen other designers copy her but she hasn't been outright faked.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think she made a mistake with the "print lining" but honestly I have never seen a fake RM. I've seen other designers copy her but she hasn't been outright faked.


Agreed!!


----------



## Shelby33

"new with tags" - I wonder if RM recently changed the tags?


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Here's the link in to the on I think think might be fake. It has a tag inside, but can't read it. The outer tags say RM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini MAC Convertible Crossbody By REBECCA Minkhoff
> 
> 
> Shop dolson319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. An oversized clip-lock boldly details the front flap of a mini leather crossbody bag furnished with an optional chain strap for versatility. The MAC, or Morning After Clutch, is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com



I think I have seen tan cloth interior at Nordstrom Rack. Most are basic cloth interior now. I doubt it's fake?


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Here's the link in to the on I think think might be fake. It has a tag inside, but can't read it. The outer tags say RM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini MAC Convertible Crossbody By REBECCA Minkhoff
> 
> 
> Shop dolson319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. An oversized clip-lock boldly details the front flap of a mini leather crossbody bag furnished with an optional chain strap for versatility. The MAC, or Morning After Clutch, is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


I don't think it would make economic sense these days to create fake RM bags. Maybe back in the day when she used better leather...


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Here's the link in to the on I think think might be fake. It has a tag inside, but can't read it. The outer tags say RM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini MAC Convertible Crossbody By REBECCA Minkhoff
> 
> 
> Shop dolson319's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. An oversized clip-lock boldly details the front flap of a mini leather crossbody bag furnished with an optional chain strap for versatility. The MAC, or Morning After Clutch, is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com





	

		
			
		

		
	
 From the RM website


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 4980808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the RM website



Thanks!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Thanks!



I got started after the old school years so Mini Macs were my favorite. It's such a cute practical design for a small bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Thank you @Antonia @Shelby33 @samfalstaff @LipglossedX With all your reassurances that it is extremely unlikely to be fake I've bought the NWT MiniMAC in Jungle green! Prefect for St. Patrick's Day next month, and my birthday the next day! The RM Forum is always so kind and supportive, and full of so much knowledge - not to mention beautiful bags! Thank you, all!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> I got started after the old school years so Mini Macs were my favorite. It's such a cute practical design for a small bag.



Agreed!  It really is!  This will be my third! I just started in RM this year. I totally blame @Shelby33 and her professional level photos; and @Antonia and her gorgeous outfits - that included RM bags!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Agreed!  It really is!  This will be my third! I just started in RM this year. I totally blame @Shelby33 and her professional level photos; and @Antonia and her gorgeous outfits - that included RM bags!


Awww, thanks @JenJBS ! Enjoy your new bag and be sure to post pics when you get it!!!


----------



## Denverite

Does anyone know how the mini Nikki compares to the MA hobo?? I wish I loved nikkis more (and have a wine one) but it’s such a black hole. There’s a mini Nikki on posh that I absolutely love but not sure if the style would work! Help!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you @Antonia @Shelby33 @samfalstaff @LipglossedX With all your reassurances that it is extremely unlikely to be fake I've bought the NWT MiniMAC in Jungle green! Prefect for St. Patrick's Day next month, and my birthday the next day! The RM Forum is always so kind and supportive, and full of so much knowledge - not to mention beautiful bags! Thank you, all!


Ooh, can't wait to see it. I've been curious about the mini MACs as sometimes I've found the regular MACs to be quite large.


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Does anyone know how the mini Nikki compares to the MA hobo?? I wish I loved nikkis more (and have a wine one) but it’s such a black hole. There’s a mini Nikki on posh that I absolutely love but not sure if the style would work! Help!


They are much smaller than the MA hobo. Still a black hole but a smaller black hole.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Denverite said:


> Does anyone know how the mini Nikki compares to the MA hobo?? I wish I loved nikkis more (and have a wine one) but it’s such a black hole. There’s a mini Nikki on posh that I absolutely love but not sure if the style would work! Help!



If you buy it and dislike it, I'm sure the seller would take it back


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Awww, thanks @JenJBS ! Enjoy your new bag and be sure to post pics when you get it!!!



Will do!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, can't wait to see it. I've been curious about the mini MACs as sometimes I've found the regular MACs to be quite large.



They are a great size!


----------



## LipglossedX

Super basic question but is the signature hardware noticeably heavier than the regular? I'm in full online hunting mode and there's a MAM MAB I like but since it's a large bag already I don't want to add extra weight.

Edit: Oops. I meant MAB.


----------



## Haughty

Denverite said:


> Does anyone know how the mini Nikki compares to the MA hobo?? I wish I loved nikkis more (and have a wine one) but it’s such a black hole. There’s a mini Nikki on posh that I absolutely love but not sure if the style would work! Help!


I think a lot of the petite women liked them and preferred them to the regular size as they felt the regular size overwhelmed them.   At 6 feet, petite has never been in my vocabulary.   There is a blue smooshy one and an aqua one on PM that look pretty cool

I say life is short.  Buy them and wear them proudly!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Super basic question but is the signature hardware noticeably heavier than the regular? I'm in full online hunting mode and there's a MAM MAB I like but since it's a large bag already I don't want to add extra weight.
> 
> Edit: Oops. I meant MAB.


I don't think you would really notice any difference...I bet they're so close!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Super basic question but is the signature hardware noticeably heavier than the regular? I'm in full online hunting mode and there's a MAM MAB I like but since it's a large bag already I don't want to add extra weight.
> 
> Edit: Oops. I meant MAB.


I have never noticed the difference.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I don't think you would really notice any difference...I bet they're so close!





Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have never noticed the difference.



Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Agreed!  It really is!  This will be my third! I just started in RM this year. I totally blame @Shelby33 and her professional level photos; and @Antonia and her gorgeous outfits - that included RM bags!


My photos have left a lot to be desired lately!! Totally agree about @Antonia and her beautiful outfits!!


----------



## samfalstaff

RBBBW MAM sitting in the sun. Edit: This was supposed to go in the "RM on the go" thread. Oops.


----------



## Denverite

Well I bought the dang mini Nikki! I’ve been wanting something in a darker blue for a while and for whatever reason this one just called to me!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Well I bought the dang mini Nikki! I’ve been wanting something in a darker blue for a while and for whatever reason this one just called to me!!


Yay! I saw that one and was about to post it. I think it's Jenna's bag...


----------



## jennalovesbags

Denverite said:


> Well I bought the dang mini Nikki! I’ve been wanting something in a darker blue for a while and for whatever reason this one just called to me!!



It'll go out tomorrow! My hope was that someone here would get it. Success!


----------



## Denverite

jennalovesbags said:


> It'll go out tomorrow! My hope was that someone here would get it. Success!



Thank you! I’m excited to get it, it looks beautiful


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> My photos have left a lot to be desired lately!! Totally agree about @Antonia and her beautiful outfits!!


Awww, thanks Shelby!


----------



## sdkitty

would you ever make a lower offer on a BIN ebay item?  I feel like if they were looking for best offer they'd list it that way but I guess if it's not selling.....


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> would you ever make a lower offer on a BIN ebay item?  I feel like if they were looking for best offer they'd list it that way but I guess if it's not selling.....



Doesn't hurt to just ask if they are flexible on pricing? They may say yes or no. I'd probably do that before making an offer via message.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Doesn't hurt to just ask if they are flexible on pricing? They may say yes or no. I'd probably do that before making an offer via message.


good idea.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> would you ever make a lower offer on a BIN ebay item?  I feel like if they were looking for best offer they'd list it that way but I guess if it's not selling.....


I have before and it's been accepted, a few times.


----------



## beeb

beeb said:


> I can't decide which one to keep!



I'm probably going to keep the lighter one. I think it will be better for the summer, which is when I usually would reach for a bright bag. Does anyone have a site they like besides Mercari? I don't want to use Poshmark any more.


----------



## Haughty

beeb said:


> I'm probably going to keep the lighter one. I think it will be better for the summer, which is when I usually would reach for a bright bag. Does anyone have a site they like besides Mercari? I don't want to use Poshmark any more.
> 
> View attachment 4982859


Think there are pros and cons on all.  I personally like The Real Real.  I have also found a couple things on ThredUp.  Think there is a pretty good selection on most sites for the MABs.   Nikki’s seem to be in short supply lately.


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> I'm probably going to keep the lighter one. I think it will be better for the summer, which is when I usually would reach for a bright bag. Does anyone have a site they like besides Mercari? I don't want to use Poshmark any more.
> 
> View attachment 4982859


No re-sell site is entirely safe. I've had good luck with PM, got 2 lemons but PM sided with me and I was reimbursed. I haven't had problems with Mercari but have bought far less from them. My ebay stuff has been ok too. So far.


----------



## LipglossedX

beeb said:


> I'm probably going to keep the lighter one. I think it will be better for the summer, which is when I usually would reach for a bright bag. Does anyone have a site they like besides Mercari? I don't want to use Poshmark any more.
> 
> View attachment 4982859



I've used a few sites but eBay the most for buying/selling online (and local groups/apps for selling since there's some really active ones where I am). I think you kind of deal with the same issues everywhere though - there are some dishonest/lazy sellers and also flaky/lowball buyers. I just try to list every single detail/photo I can think of when selling and ask any extra questions before buying. Only so much we can do, unfortunately...


----------



## sdkitty

as a buyer I've had good and bad experiences on ebay.  I got one bag from Tradesy


----------



## beeb

I should have clarified that I meant as a seller!


----------



## sdkitty

beeb said:


> I should have clarified that I meant as a seller!


I've pretty much given up selling....used to do Bonanza but that has declined


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> I've pretty much given up selling....used to do Bonanza but that has declined



I miss Bonanza. I know it’s technically around still, but essentially non-existent.


----------



## shesnochill

Hi ladies! Hope everyone has been well.


----------



## shesnochill

Been using my Black Basketweave MAB all week.. the badly bent handles are bothering me. Debating if I should keep and fix or just sell.


----------



## shesnochill

This photo here shows what I mean. Whoever owned this bag last must’ve hung it over a skinny knob for a long time. Sigh


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone has been well.




Hello! Welcome back


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> This photo here shows what I mean. Whoever owned this bag last must’ve hung it over a skinny knob for a long time. Sigh
> 
> View attachment 4983073



I wonder if you could hang it using proper hangers (I got some on Amazon) and fill it.


----------



## Shelby33

Now you can buy more bags.


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008VQIG7O?ie=UTF8&tag=bustle-17042610-20&camp=1789&linkCode=xm2&creativeASIN=B008VQIG7O&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=pro&utm_campaign=fbproaff17042610&utm_keyword=referral_bustle


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> This photo here shows what I mean. Whoever owned this bag last must’ve hung it over a skinny knob for a long time. Sigh
> 
> View attachment 4983073


It's still so beautiful though!


----------



## shesnochill

Hi @jennalovesbags & @Shelby33!!   

Thank you both for the suggestion!! I ordered those and they arrive Tuesday. Will report back on 1-2 months of using it and see what happens. I love the bag so I want to make it work.. just not for hundreds of dollars for a fix.. lol


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> I miss Bonanza. I know it’s technically around still, but essentially non-existent.


last bag I sold was there - maybe two years ago.  recently was gonna try again even though I know it's not popular now.  but they wanted my CC number - to sell.  so I bailed


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> I've pretty much given up selling....used to do Bonanza but that has declined



Beeb, be sure to try Market Place on here.   You might have some success as a seller, as well as a buyer, there.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Beeb, be sure to try Market Place on here.   You might have some success as a seller, as well as a buyer, there.


How do you get there though?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> How do you get there though?


you have to be a member....looking at your avatar, seems you aren't


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> you have to be a member....looking at your avatar, seems you aren't


I think I misspoke and got my Market Places confused.   I meant that section on here where you list your bags for sale.   Will look for the correct forum on here when I get home.   It’s a lot of Chanel snd Hermès Buy is open to all.  Would be nice to see a lot of RM’s in there!

Not sure if it has to be an eBay or PM listing or whether it’s a general sale site

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> I think I misspoke and got my Market Places confused.   I meant that section on here where you list your bags for sale.   Will look for the correct forum on here when I get home.   It’s a lot of Chanel snd Hermès Buy is open to all.  Would be nice to see a lot of RM’s in there!
> 
> Not sure if it has to be an eBay or PM listing or whether it’s a general sale site
> 
> Sorry for the confusion


It's the Plaza Palooza!!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> I think I misspoke and got my Market Places confused.   I meant that section on here where you list your bags for sale.   Will look for the correct forum on here when I get home.   It’s a lot of Chanel snd Hermès Buy is open to all.  Would be nice to see a lot of RM’s in there!
> 
> Not sure if it has to be an eBay or PM listing or whether it’s a general sale site
> 
> Sorry for the confusion


"your auction listings" where you post your ebay sales, etc?


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> It's the Plaza Palooza!!


It’s Your Auction Listings that I was trying to think of.   

It’s Monday


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> "your auction listings" where you post your ebay sales, etc?


Yes.   That’s it!   After listening to doctors whisper body parts in my ear all day, it’s a wonder I can form a complete sentence


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Yes.   That’s it!   After listening to doctors whisper body parts in my ear all day, it’s a wonder I can form a complete sentence


I have to ask....why are doctors doing this to you?


----------



## Haughty

I’m one of the medical transcriptionists who transcribe medical reports dictated by doctors all day.   Very few of us left who haven’t been replaced by technology.  Actually a fun job and hopefully I won’t be replaced by speech recognition and technology.  I also edit some of the jobs that speech recognition puts out by doctors who prefer to use that.  

Used to be a good job but now most of us are living in fear we will be unemployed due to technology.

And now....back to our favorite topic of purses!




samfalstaff said:


> I have to ask....why are doctors doing this to you?


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> I’m one of the medical transcriptionists who transcribe medical reports dictated by doctors all day.   Very few of us left who haven’t been replaced by technology.  Actually a fun job and hopefully I won’t be replaced by speech recognition and technology.  I also edit some of the jobs that speech recognition puts out by doctors who prefer to use that.
> 
> Used to be a good job but now most of us are living in fear we will be unemployed due to technology.
> 
> And now....back to our favorite topic of purses!


Ah, that makes sense!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> I’m one of the medical transcriptionists who transcribe medical reports dictated by doctors all day.   Very few of us left who haven’t been replaced by technology.  Actually a fun job and hopefully I won’t be replaced by speech recognition and technology.  I also edit some of the jobs that speech recognition puts out by doctors who prefer to use that.
> 
> Used to be a good job but now most of us are living in fear we will be unemployed due to technology.
> 
> And now....back to our favorite topic of purses!


I had a pt job after schoo


Haughty said:


> I’m one of the medical transcriptionists who transcribe medical reports dictated by doctors all day.   Very few of us left who haven’t been replaced by technology.  Actually a fun job and hopefully I won’t be replaced by speech recognition and technology.  I also edit some of the jobs that speech recognition puts out by doctors who prefer to use that.
> 
> Used to be a good job but now most of us are living in fear we will be unemployed due to technology.
> 
> And now....back to our favorite topic of purses!


I had a PT job doing this in HS.  the doctors were neurosurgeons and one of them spoke with an accent and ate while he dictated.  I just tried to type what I heard. Ha


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I’m one of the medical transcriptionists who transcribe medical reports dictated by doctors all day.   Very few of us left who haven’t been replaced by technology.  Actually a fun job and hopefully I won’t be replaced by speech recognition and technology.  I also edit some of the jobs that speech recognition puts out by doctors who prefer to use that.
> 
> Used to be a good job but now most of us are living in fear we will be unemployed due to technology.
> 
> And now....back to our favorite topic of purses!


I went to school for that after high school, but only a year. I had to give an oral report on hypertension and my mom gave me a Valium because I was nervous... I hate public speaking.. Don't even remember what I said but I got a B+.
Lesson: parents, don't send your kid to school on benzos.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I went to school for that after high school, but only a year. I had to give an oral report on hypertension and my mom gave me a Valium because I was nervous... I hate public speaking.. Don't even remember what I said but I got a B+.
> Lesson: parents, don't send your kid to school on benzos.


I’m sorry but how does anyone get through life without them  or maybe it’s just me I don’t know. Now that I’m totally rethinking jobs it’s like candy... ahhh!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m sorry but how does anyone get through life without them  or maybe it’s just me I don’t know. Now that I’m totally rethinking jobs it’s like candy... ahhh!


Oh I take meds for anxiety, and depression, I'm just saying, don't send your kid, who's never had one, to school on 5 mg lol!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I take meds for anxiety, and depression, I'm just saying, don't send your kid, who's never had one, to school on 5 mg lol!


Hey, at least you got a B+!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I take meds for anxiety, and depression, I'm just saying, don't send your kid, who's never had one, to school on 5 mg lol!


I understand lol ha ha ya that’s not good! I have terrible anxiety so that’s why I take it too. Thank god my new job will allow me not have to work with many people.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I understand lol ha ha ya that’s not good! I have terrible anxiety so that’s why I take it too. Thank god my new job will allow me not have to work with many people.


Anxiety is the worst! My daughter has very bad anxiety and it's awful to watch. I really feel for anyone who has that struggle, it's so much more than just being nervous or on edge.


----------



## JenJBS

It's so good society has advanced to the point where we can openly discuss mental health issues. So sorry you gals are having to deal with so much anxiety.    

I have PTSD and depression. Not a good combo... Slept through the night 7 times in 18 years. Not sure how people made it before anti-depressants - other than self medicating with alcohol, and other such substances, which bring their own issues if taken too far.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> It's so good society has advanced to the point where we can openly discuss mental health issues. So sorry you gals are having to deal with so much anxiety.
> 
> I have PTSD and depression. Not a good combo... Slept through the night 7 times in 18 years. Not sure how people made it before anti-depressants - other than self medicating with alcohol, and other such substances, which bring their own issues if taken too far.


HUGS TO ALL YOU GIRLS!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I take meds for anxiety, and depression, I'm just saying, don't send your kid, who's never had one, to school on 5 mg lol!


I subscribe to the traditional method: wine!


----------



## LipglossedX

Sending some love to everyone! We are all just trying our best to deal with crazy sh*t all the time these days.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I understand lol ha ha ya that’s not good! I have terrible anxiety so that’s why I take it too. Thank god my new job will allow me not have to work with many people.


It's good to hear that you found a new job that works fo you!


JenJBS said:


> It's so good society has advanced to the point where we can openly discuss mental health issues. So sorry you gals are having to deal with so much anxiety.
> 
> I have PTSD and depression. Not a good combo... Slept through the night 7 times in 18 years. Not sure how people made it before anti-depressants - other than self medicating with alcohol, and other such substances, which bring their own issues if taken too far.


Oh, no! Not being able to sleep through the night is awful. My old job was super stressful to the point where I couldn't sleep. I woke up just worrying about everything I had to do the next day. I also was angry all the time. But having young kids around definitely makes you re-examine your life!


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> I subscribe to the traditional method: wine!


Boy, I really should have read the rest of the posts before just throwing this in there! Didn't mean to make light of the situation with my jest about wine. Hope people weren't offended!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> It's so good society has advanced to the point where we can openly discuss mental health issues. So sorry you gals are having to deal with so much anxiety.
> 
> I have PTSD and depression. Not a good combo... Slept through the night 7 times in 18 years. Not sure how people made it before anti-depressants - other than self medicating with alcohol, and other such substances, which bring their own issues if taken too far.


So sorry you are struggling with this


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Boy, I really should have read the rest of the posts before just throwing this in there! Didn't mean to make light of the situation with my jest about wine. Hope people weren't offended!


I'm sure nobody was offended!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Boy, I really should have read the rest of the posts before just throwing this in there! Didn't mean to make light of the situation with my jest about wine. Hope people weren't offended!


I don’t think you did!! That’s why wine is so popular  lol


----------



## LipglossedX

Super not offended. lol I like how swear words get blanked out here because this is a classy purse forum. I feel like we break the rules a bit in the RM forum though.... Rebels!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Super not offended. lol I like how swear words get blanked out here because this is a classy purse forum. I feel like we break the rules a bit in the RM forum though.... Rebels!


We just keep it real


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> It's so good society has advanced to the point where we can openly discuss mental health issues. So sorry you gals are having to deal with so much anxiety.
> 
> I have PTSD and depression. Not a good combo... Slept through the night 7 times in 18 years. Not sure how people made it before anti-depressants - other than self medicating with alcohol, and other such substances, which bring their own issues if taken too far.


My family never would talk about my grandfather - he lived in a mental health facility because "he liked it there". It just would have been nice to know why he was there, I always wondered if he had the same problems I did? But they didn't have the meds they have now. Secrets don't really help but I guess that was their generation.


----------



## Shelby33

Seems like most of us have cats... I wonder if this will keep them away from my bags...


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I subscribe to the traditional method: wine!


(raises hand)


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Seems like most of us have cats... I wonder if this will keep them away from my bags...
> View attachment 4985200


This is hilarious!!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Sending some love to everyone! We are all just trying our best to deal with crazy sh*t all the time these days.



Thank you! 



samfalstaff said:


> It's good to hear that you found a new job that works fo you!
> 
> Oh, no! Not being able to sleep through the night is awful. My old job was super stressful to the point where I couldn't sleep. I woke up just worrying about everything I had to do the next day. I also was angry all the time. But having young kids around definitely makes you re-examine your life!



Sorry you had to deal with that. Happy to hear you got a better job.



samfalstaff said:


> Boy, I really should have read the rest of the posts before just throwing this in there! Didn't mean to make light of the situation with my jest about wine. Hope people weren't offended!



Not at all. 



Shelby33 said:


> So sorry you are struggling with this
> 
> My family never would talk about my grandfather - he lived in a mental health facility because "he liked it there". It just would have been nice to know why he was there, I always wondered if he had the same problems I did? But they didn't have the meds they have now. Secrets don't really help but I guess that was their generation.



Thank you!   That's so sad for your Grandfather. 



Shelby33 said:


> Seems like most of us have cats... I wonder if this will keep them away from my bags...
> View attachment 4985200



 Worth a try!


----------



## samfalstaff

Ahh, you guys are great! My sense of humor gets me in trouble sometimes. But my grandmother always said that if you're not laughing then you're probably crying and who wants to be crying?


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> Ahh, you guys are great! My sense of humor gets me in trouble sometimes. But my grandmother always said that if you're not laughing then you're probably crying and who wants to be crying?


I also belong to the better living through chemicals group.   It’s hard to explain anxiety and depression to someone who has never had it.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I went to school for that after high school, but only a year. I had to give an oral report on hypertension and my mom gave me a Valium because I was nervous... I hate public speaking.. Don't even remember what I said but I got a B+.
> Lesson: parents, don't send your kid to school on benzos.


Oh. Shelby.    You make us laugh.   This is the first forum I read when I jump on here.  

actually, I very much enjoy all you purse peeps.   I think we are a pretty cool group!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> I also belong to the better living through chemicals group.   It’s hard to explain anxiety and depression to someone who has never had it.


Most people that don’t have it won’t get it!  I suffer from anxiety and really bad panic attacks. I don’t take the meds because I can’t sleep on them and sleeping pills just make my brain all foggy all day. Anxiety I can usually get through things or duck out somewhere. I can’t even count anymore  how many times now when I’ve been in public and having a panic attack that someone calls 911 lol even when I ask them not to. It’s to the point I’m turning red, I’m sweating and needing to sit I know I don’t look so good lol my hearts pounding so fast my vision starts to get blurry. 10 min to 20 min it all stops and no you don’t go back to normal exactly but you can carry on without medical attention.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Most people that don’t have it won’t get it!  I suffer from anxiety and really bad panic attacks. I don’t take the meds because I can’t sleep on them and sleeping pills just make my brain all foggy all day. Anxiety I can usually get through things or duck out somewhere. I can’t even count anymore  how many times now when I’ve been in public and having a panic attack that someone calls 911 lol even when I ask them not to. It’s to the point I’m turning red, I’m sweating and needing to sit I know I don’t look so good lol my hearts pounding so fast my vision starts to get blurry. 10 min to 20 min it all stops and no you don’t go back to normal exactly but you can carry on without medical attention.


I'm sorry you have to go through this. I can definitely see why Sam is such a comfort to you!


----------



## JenJBS

I wish more people got this...

This could also apply to anxiety. "What do you have to be anxious about? Everything is fine."


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> My family never would talk about my grandfather - he lived in a mental health facility because "he liked it there". It just would have been nice to know why he was there, I always wondered if he had the same problems I did? But they didn't have the meds they have now. Secrets don't really help but I guess that was their generation.


Same with my family. My family is from the midwest where we don't talk about such things. I think a lot of them would have benefitted from medication.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Same with my family. My family is from the midwest where we don't talk about such things. I think a lot of them would have benefitted from medication.


Same.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Most people that don’t have it won’t get it!  I suffer from anxiety and really bad panic attacks. I don’t take the meds because I can’t sleep on them and sleeping pills just make my brain all foggy all day. Anxiety I can usually get through things or duck out somewhere. I can’t even count anymore  how many times now when I’ve been in public and having a panic attack that someone calls 911 lol even when I ask them not to. It’s to the point I’m turning red, I’m sweating and needing to sit I know I don’t look so good lol my hearts pounding so fast my vision starts to get blurry. 10 min to 20 min it all stops and no you don’t go back to normal exactly but you can carry on without medical attention.



   Regular hearts to you because I feel like the heart-eye emoji doesn't quite look right... even though we know what it means lol. I've had panic attacks before and they are very NOT fun.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Most people that don’t have it won’t get it!  I suffer from anxiety and really bad panic attacks. I don’t take the meds because I can’t sleep on them and sleeping pills just make my brain all foggy all day. Anxiety I can usually get through things or duck out somewhere. I can’t even count anymore  how many times now when I’ve been in public and having a panic attack that someone calls 911 lol even when I ask them not to. It’s to the point I’m turning red, I’m sweating and needing to sit I know I don’t look so good lol my hearts pounding so fast my vision starts to get blurry. 10 min to 20 min it all stops and no you don’t go back to normal exactly but you can carry on without medical attention.


Carrie, I'm so sorry you have to go through this!!  One of my good friends used to get panic attacks so bad she said it felt like she was having a heart attack and was going to die.  This was around 20+ years ago and I had never really heard about that before and although I never witnessed it, I felt so bad for her!   I'm sure people were just worried and trying to do what they thought was the right thing to do for you.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Regular hearts to you because I feel like the heart-eye emoji doesn't quite look right... even though we know what it means lol. I've had panic attacks before and they are very NOT fun.



HUGS!


----------



## samfalstaff

I hope someone here got that nice Black Stonewash MAB on the TRR. Was thinking about posting it and then it sold!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> I hope someone here got that nice Black Stonewash MAB on the TRR. Was thinking about posting it and then it sold!



I just commented on it in the deals forum too... disappeared so fast!


----------



## laurenrr

Its nice ( and i think rare) to have found our little group where we can be open with no judgement. It makes me happy/hopeful. Great group of people in this forum!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Its nice ( and i think rare) to have found our little group where we can be open with no judgement. It makes me happy/hopeful. Great group of people in this forum!


Agreed!!!


----------



## JenJBS

laurenrr said:


> Its nice ( and i think rare) to have found our little group where we can be open with no judgement. It makes me happy/hopeful. Great group of people in this forum!



I'd say this is the most supportive, close knit yet also welcoming, and friendliest Forum I've experienced. You gals are incredible!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> I'd say this is the most supportive, close knit yet also welcoming, and friendliest Forum I've experienced. You gals are incredible!


Awww...couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Carrie, I'm so sorry you have to go through this!!  One of my good friends used to get panic attacks so bad she said it felt like she was having a heart attack and was going to die.  This was around 20+ years ago and I had never really heard about that before and although I never witnessed it, I felt so bad for her!   I'm sure people were just worried and trying to do what they thought was the right thing to do for you.


We got lots of calls for panic attacks.  Because you really do think you are dying. 
And you get one at the bookstore so you don't go there anymore. Then you get one at Dunkin Donuts so don't go there anymore. Then food shopping (the worst). Then driving. (even worse) Your world literally gets smaller and smaller.
At work, meetings are terrifying and you look for all of the exits in case you need to leave. Then sometimes you get this disassociative feeling and you don't know if you're really there or not. They are really terrible.


----------



## snibor

You gals are really a special group. Honest, down to earth, and kind.  Wishing everyone peace and happiness.  ❤


----------



## Haughty

snibor said:


> You gals are really a special group. Honest, down to earth, and kind.  Wishing everyone peace and happiness.  ❤


Very nice to see this forum active again!  For a while it was pretty quiet.   Think Shelby got it going again a while ago!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Very nice to see this forum active again!  For a while it was pretty quiet.   Think Shelby got it going again a while ago!


It most definitely was @Shelby33 that got the ball rolling again!  Thank you Shelby!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It most definitely was @Shelby33 that got the ball rolling again!  Thank you Shelby!!!


No it wasn't just me haha!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No it wasn't just me haha!


Well, I remember just posting things sporadically every now and then and you were one of the only ones to ask questions or comment about my bags....and it may not have been a reply right away...sometimes it was weeks later and I forgot I posted something here.  I was like, who is this Shelby and why does she keep asking me questions?? Lol!!!!    Then it got to be more commenting back and forth, more would join in the conversation and now...this is the first place I come to EVERY DAY!!!!! Love you girls!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Well, I remember just posting things sporadically every now and then and you were one of the only ones to ask questions or comment about my bags....and it may not have been a reply right away...sometimes it was weeks later and I forgot I posted something here.  I was like, who is this Shelby and why does she keep asking me questions?? Lol!!!!    Then it got to be more commenting back and forth, more would join in the conversation and now...this is the first place I come to EVERY DAY!!!!! Love you girls!!


Haha I was a persistent little bugger!


----------



## JenJBS

FYI - I blame my weight gain on all these yummy chocolate purses you gals keep posting! They make me crave chocolate, and then... resistance is futile.


----------



## Shelby33

Speaking of cats have you guys seen this? This would definitely happen to me.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> FYI - I blame my weight gain on all these yummy chocolate purses you gals keep posting! They make me crave chocolate, and then... resistance is futile.


I am dying for white chocolate now thanks


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I am dying for white chocolate now thanks



Turn about is fair play!

For my ''signature" hot chocolate I buy two cans of Stephens Hot Chocolate milk chocolate powder, and one can of the white chocolate powder, and mix them together in a large glass storage canister. So yummy!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Speaking of cats have you guys seen this? This would definitely happen to me.




I saw that earlier today! So funny. I love how he was just going to continue anyways.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Turn about is fair play!
> 
> For my ''signature" hot chocolate I buy two cans of Stephens Hot Chocolate milk chocolate powder, and one can of the white chocolate powder, and mix them together in a large glass storage canister. So yummy!



Just ate peanut butter cups lol. I have a bunch of food allergies/sensitivities and I've given up a lot of things so I figure anything I can actually have is fair game now. Luckily, there's several kinds of dairy-free dark chocolate peanut butter cups now that are super good.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Just ate peanut butter cups lol. I have a bunch of food allergies/sensitivities and I've given up a lot of things so I figure anything I can actually have is fair game now. Luckily, there's several kinds of dairy-free dark chocolate peanut butter cups now that are super good.



Glad you found something you love that you aren't allergic/sensitive to.   Sorry about having to deal with so many food allergies/sensitivities.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Glad you found something you love that you aren't allergic/sensitive to.   Sorry about having to deal with so many food allergies/sensitivities.



Thanks, I found out years ago and it was a hard adjustment then but I'm pretty used to it now and it's worth it to feel way better.  If anyone needs a dairy and wheat free pumpkin bread recipe I have been baking and eating a good one all winter. haha


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Speaking of cats have you guys seen this? This would definitely happen to me.



This is my nightmare.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> FYI - I blame my weight gain on all these yummy chocolate purses you gals keep posting! They make me crave chocolate, and then... resistance is futile.


Forget the chocolate...I love a good star trek reference!


----------



## samfalstaff

New twillys for my RBBBW MAM. I'll get it right some day.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Speaking of cats have you guys seen this? This would definitely happen to me.



Oh if you click on it, it's a video.


----------



## shesnochill

I forgot who and @Shelby33 suggested these!


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks for the suggestion! But I think I find them they’re too thin and not wide enough. If I’m making sense. I’ve been hanging my bag here in the kitchen to help with the straps haha


----------



## shesnochill

But nonetheless — always appreciative of you gals trying to help!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> But nonetheless — always appreciative of you gals trying to help!!


Those aren't the ones that I use. Here's what I have my Darlings and Getaway tote on. I agree about the ones above. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XJ7GXRC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! But I think I find them they’re too thin and not wide enough. If I’m making sense. I’ve been hanging my bag here in the kitchen to help with the straps haha
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986841


I'm going to try them, i am cutti g up a yoga mat and putting those strips over the hooks. Mainly because it will save space in the closet. If it does t work out ill use them for belts. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> New twillys for my RBBBW MAM. I'll get it right some day.
> View attachment 4986667


They look great, but what really stuck out to me was that there is no snow!


----------



## LipglossedX

shesnochill said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! But I think I find them they’re too thin and not wide enough. If I’m making sense. I’ve been hanging my bag here in the kitchen to help with the straps haha
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986841






I was going to mention horse bridle racks but I think the hangers @jennalovesbags posted above would be a bit more practical lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 4987107
> 
> 
> I was going to mention horse bridle racks but I think the hangers @jennalovesbags posted above would be more practical lol



I’m surprised I never thought of that! I grew up with horses.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m surprised I never thought of that! I grew up with horses.



Same here. I've used one of the single hook ones before in a closet but there's a lot of different tackroom organizers that would make good closet organizers if anyone wants to get creative.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> They look great, but what really stuck out to me was that there is no snow!


Haha. It would probably be the end of the world before we got any real snow. About 40 years ago, there was a freak snowstorm that only dusted the streets of San Francisco.


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> Haha. It would probably be the end of the world before we got any real snow. About 40 years ago, there was a freak snowstorm that only dusted the streets of San Francisco.


Oh man.   Are you in San Francisco?   That has been on the bucket list.   It has always sounded like such a cool place to visit


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Oh man.   Are you in San Francisco?   That has been on the bucket list.   It has always sounded like such a cool place to visit


Not in the actual city. I live about 30 minutes away, but I can see some of the city from our backyard. It's a great place to visit. Lots of chances to walk around, drink coffee, eat some good food, etc. Although, there are definitely hills and I could do without the traffic! My family from the midwest loves to visit and just walk around as they are mostly used to flat open spaces.


----------



## Shelby33

I have come so far. Those FB memories that come up and you just cringe? I have not abused a mechanical device in like 10 years. 
_

_


----------



## shesnochill

rebecca minkoff tote  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for rebecca minkoff tote at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




It's 12:31am and I am late night TPF'ing and looking for things to buy.. lol


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> rebecca minkoff tote  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for rebecca minkoff tote at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 12:31am and I am late night TPF'ing and looking for things to buy.. lol


Welcome to the club. Although for me it's mostly instagram shopping like protein donuts and the pony-o hair ties!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I have come so far. Those FB memories that come up and you just cringe? I have not abused a mechanical device in like 10 years.
> _
> View attachment 4987599
> _


Yeah, I had one of those episodes as well. Mine was the thermostat. We still have it although it's a bit crooked now.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, I had one of those episodes as well. Mine was the thermostat. We still have it although it's a bit crooked now.


I am so glad I'm not the only one lol.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> rebecca minkoff tote  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for rebecca minkoff tote at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 12:31am and I am late night TPF'ing and looking for things to buy.. lol


Sounds normal to me.


----------



## Shelby33

Did someone buy a blue/grey Nikki with a few marks on it and was asking for advise last night, or did I dream it?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Welcome to the club. Although for me it's mostly instagram shopping like protein donuts and the pony-o hair ties!


For me it's those articles "40 amazing products on Amazon people swear by."


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> For me it's those articles "40 amazing products on Amazon people swear by."


Yes! I've seen those. Are they really amazing?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Did someone buy a blue/grey Nikki with a few marks on it and was asking for advise last night, or did I dream it?


That was me but seller no longer has the bag . Boo cuz it looks like fig.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! I've seen those. Are they really amazing?


I got a thing to cook eggs in, I love it. My son loves eggs but burns half of it onto the pan. There is a can of Pam cooking spray RIGHT THERE. He never uses it of course and also never washes the pans. So this thing you can make scrambled eggs or poached eggs in maybe 80 seconds in the microwave. I love it. I can't remember what else I got but that was the latest. Oh I know, I got some cool hanging lights for the living room. We can't have lamps in there because of the little terror. And the ceiling is too high to put a light there. Our curtain rods look like this. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



There are two on either side of the couch. So I got these to hang off them, they were about 20 each. 


The cord though is black so I got those cable covers and you can't see them now. 
I'm sure I've gotten other things, because being in a new house there's always something you need.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> That was me but seller no longer has the bag . Boo cuz it looks like fig.


Oh really? I'm sorry.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I got a thing to cook eggs in, I love it. My son loves eggs but burns half of it onto the pan. There is a can of Pam cooking spray RIGHT THERE. He never uses it of course and also never washes the pans. So this thing you can make scrambled eggs or poached eggs in maybe 80 seconds in the microwave. I love it. I can't remember what else I got but that was the latest. Oh I know, I got some cool hanging lights for the living room. We can't have lamps in there because of the little terror. And the ceiling is too high to put a light there. Our curtain rods look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988238
> 
> There are two on either side of the couch. So I got these to hang off them, they were about 20 each.
> View attachment 4988239
> 
> The cord though is black so I got those cable covers and you can't see them now.
> I'm sure I've gotten other things, because being in a new house there's always something you need.


Ugh. Burnt eggs are not good. Smells like wet dog. 

Nice lights! We are slowly transitioning from the little terror stage. 

Amazon keeps trying to sell me "the best leggings ever". I think it's just because everyone is in leggings (or joggers) now.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ugh. Burnt eggs are not good. Smells like wet dog.
> 
> Nice lights! We are slowly transitioning from the little terror stage.
> 
> Amazon keeps trying to sell me "the best leggings ever". I think it's just because everyone is in leggings (or joggers) now.


Hahaha, I never wear those! I am always in jeans! And the funny part is they are all from my niece, almost all of my clothes are, that girl shops a lot! Luckily we are the same size haha.


----------



## Shelby33

These hangers worked out really well. I put flexible Styrofoam over the hook before I hung the bag on each one. Now they aren't hanging off of drawer knobs and I can get in there without knocking bags down.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> These hangers worked out really well. I put flexible Styrofoam over the hook before I hung the bag on each one. Now they aren't hanging off of drawer knobs and I can get in there without knocking bags down.
> View attachment 4988345


Oh my....look at all that gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh my....look at all that gorgeous leather!!!


These were the stragglers that didn't have room in the cabinets. But my mom has just as many pairs of boots so it's OK.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> These hangers worked out really well. I put flexible Styrofoam over the hook before I hung the bag on each one. Now they aren't hanging off of drawer knobs and I can get in there without knocking bags down.
> View attachment 4988345


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> These hangers worked out really well. I put flexible Styrofoam over the hook before I hung the bag on each one. Now they aren't hanging off of drawer knobs and I can get in there without knocking bags down.
> View attachment 4988345


What a great picture! So many colors! For some reason, it reminded me of a Christmas tree!


----------



## LipglossedX

Does anyone have photos of their MAB with signature hardware being worn (or even just held up kinda slouching on the sides) and want to share? I have been digging around the forum but most of the signature hardware modeling ones are newer, stiffer bags or seem stuffed. I've been comparing black MABs for sale and just curious about how the signature hardware looks being worn on them.

For a bag that essentially are mostly similar (black MAB) there sure are a lot of detail options with hardware/leather/etc... Makes it really fun but hard to pick one. I've at least narrowed it down to one of the more pebbled/textured leather ones... probably.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Does anyone have photos of their MAB with signature hardware being worn (or even just held up kinda slouching on the sides) and want to share? I have been digging around the forum but most of the signature hardware modeling ones are newer, stiffer bags or seem stuffed. I've been comparing black MABs for sale and just curious about how the signature hardware looks being worn on them.
> 
> For a bag that essentially are mostly similar (black MAB) there sure are a lot of detail options with hardware/leather/etc... Makes it really fun but hard to pick one. I've at least narrowed it down to one of the more pebbled/textured leather ones... probably.


I'm gifting a MAB with siggy hardware. I'll go hold it up and see if it slouches.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What a great picture! So many colors! For some reason, it reminded me of a Christmas tree!


I just decided that's what a want for Christmas, a Christmas tree made from RM bags lol. How can I twist it into a birthday present which is next week...


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> I'm gifting a MAB with siggy hardware. I'll go hold it up and see if it slouches.


Not sure if this is what you wanted. There's nothing in this bag and the leather is not too stiff.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Does anyone have photos of their MAB with signature hardware being worn (or even just held up kinda slouching on the sides) and want to share? I have been digging around the forum but most of the signature hardware modeling ones are newer, stiffer bags or seem stuffed. I've been comparing black MABs for sale and just curious about how the signature hardware looks being worn on them.
> 
> For a bag that essentially are mostly similar (black MAB) there sure are a lot of detail options with hardware/leather/etc... Makes it really fun but hard to pick one. I've at least narrowed it down to one of the more pebbled/textured leather ones... probably.


My MABs have no siggy hardware sorry  I would check.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I just decided that's what a want for Christmas, a Christmas tree made from RM bags lol. How can I twist it into a birthday present which is next week...


President's Day/Week Tree


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Not sure if this is what you wanted. There's nothing in this bag and the leather is not too stiff.
> 
> View attachment 4988534



YES! Thank you! I was wondering how much the hardware hung down and what it looked like when it was slouchy haha


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> YES! Thank you! I was wondering how much the hardware hung down and what it looked like when it was slouchy haha


Totally valid question! Siggy hardware is definitely noticeable!


----------



## shesnochill

There is def something beautiful about the sign hardware. I used to have a beautiful special order Wine Nikki w/ siggy hardware - now it's mama is @Jeepgurl76  

I never owned a MAB or MAM with soggy hardware though.

OH! I always forget - I got my mom a Wine MAM with siggy hardware!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I just decided that's what a want for Christmas, a Christmas tree made from RM bags lol. How can I twist it into a birthday present which is next week...



Birthday Tree!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> YES! Thank you! I was wondering how much the hardware hung down and what it looked like when it was slouchy haha


I think the hardware is really pretty. I don't find it flashy at all and it's a very light gold, almost silver. And the fawn is lamb I'm pretty sure, everyone wanted something in fawn when it came out!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I think the hardware is really pretty. I don't find it flashy at all and it's a very light gold, almost silver. And the fawn is lamb I'm pretty sure, everyone wanted something in fawn when it came out!



The pretty light gold color is one reason I'm considering it. I do prefer the old/regular hardware but I'm up for trying signature hardware on a MAB or Nikki. So many choices...


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> The pretty light gold color is one reason I'm considering it. I do prefer the old/regular hardware but I'm up for trying signature hardware on a MAB or Nikki. So many choices...


It definitely is a lighter, shinier (dare I say blingier) color!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> It definitely is a lighter, shinier (dare I say blingier) color!



Yeah, I'm usually a silver/gunmetal hardware person so bags with a lot of gold (or brass) hardware take some extra debating for me. I really appreciate the bag photo though! It was very helpful.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## laurenrr

Happy Galentine's all!


----------



## LipglossedX

Wishing everyone a great Valentine's Day! You all are a fun group to chat with.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Happy Valentine’s Day! Love this group


----------



## shesnochill

Happy V-Day to my favorite people online!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

When I met my fiancé I was unemployed and he still wanted to date me!

So on days such as V-Day, I try to give back.

Currently standing in line at his favorite doughnut shop. Sidecar Doughnuts in Santa Monica.

I got here at 10:55am. Let’s see how long this takes.

I swear only people in LA wait in a line wrapped around the corner for donuts right?


----------



## shesnochill

Also, my favorite V-Day meme. Lol


----------



## shesnochill

And here’s the doughnuts IG page if anyone is interested in checking them out!


----------



## shesnochill

How’s the weather everywhere else? It’s super sunny here this morning. But there were heavy winds all through the night!


----------



## LipglossedX

shesnochill said:


> How’s the weather everywhere else? It’s super sunny here this morning. But there were heavy winds all through the night!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990635



Ugh that looks so nice! It is snowing for the third day straight and 20 degrees here.


----------



## JenJBS

laurenrr said:


> Happy Galentine's all!



Sorry I somehow missed this post yesterday. Happy (belated) Galentine's Day!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> How’s the weather everywhere else? It’s super sunny here this morning. But there were heavy winds all through the night!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990635


----------



## Shelby33

I just got this for the closet. I must have inherited my mom's slight hippie personality who got married in a minnie skirt when she was 18. Yes they are still together haha.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> When I met my fiancé I was unemployed and he still wanted to date me!
> 
> So on days such as V-Day, I try to give back.
> 
> Currently standing in line at his favorite doughnut shop. Sidecar Doughnuts in Santa Monica.
> 
> I got here at 10:55am. Let’s see how long this takes.
> 
> I swear only people in LA wait in a line wrapped around the corner for donuts right?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990619


That's funny! When I first met my husband, I was also unemployed AND living with my parents.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I just got this for the closet. I must have inherited my mom's slight hippie personality who got married in a minnie skirt when she was 18. Yes they are still together haha.
> View attachment 4990735


Nice closet!! I see some empty space there...


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## laurenrr

shesnochill said:


> How’s the weather everywhere else? It’s super sunny here this morning. But there were heavy winds all through the night!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990635


Improving...


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4990731



Snow the last couple days. Sunny and cold now, but we may get snow tonight. Possible snow (but not much) every day for at least the next week. We'll see.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I just got this for the closet. I must have inherited my mom's slight hippie personality who got married in a minnie skirt when she was 18. Yes they are still together haha.
> View attachment 4990735


I love this!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

laurenrr said:


> Improving...



That is just too cold... Stay warm!!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I just got this for the closet. I must have inherited my mom's slight hippie personality who got married in a minnie skirt when she was 18. Yes they are still together haha.
> View attachment 4990735


Embrace that hippie side.   I still wear tie dye!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This pic makes me want this bag :/


----------



## laurenrr

LipglossedX said:


> That is just too cold... Stay warm!!


Thanks, last night it got to -53!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This pic makes me want this bag :/


I think I saw this recently on Posh??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I think I saw this recently on Posh??


There is a couple I’m eyeing he he


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love this!!!


I need to stay off Amazon but I think it was only 8.99.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Snow the last couple days. Sunny and cold now, but we may get snow tonight. Possible snow (but not much) every day for at least the next week. We'll see.


This month is always the worst for snow.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Nice closet!! I see some empty space there...


Do you think I need more bags?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This pic makes me want this bag :/


I love that bag!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Do you think I need more bags?


  
Everyone needs more bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Do you think I need more bags?


Yes!


----------



## Shelby33

@Antonia


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia



Love it!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love it!!!!


So true haha


----------



## shesnochill

Hahahhah! @Shelby33


----------



## jennalovesbags

I know that this is not a new problem, but I'm so frustrated with Thredup and their lack of photos inside.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> I know that this is not a new problem, but I'm so frustrated with Thredup and their lack of photos inside.


That’s why I don’t search there much. For the right price I would consider a bag and hope for the best. It’s annoying that they can’t post a pic of inside the bag.


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> I know that this is not a new problem, but I'm so frustrated with Thredup and their lack of photos inside.


Three pictures and the no return policy.   I have an orange Nikki arriving from them soon that I took a chance on.  We will see........


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Three pictures and the no return policy.   I have an orange Nikki arriving from them soon that I took a chance on.  We will see........


Can’t wait to see it  and your other Nikki bags


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Three pictures and the no return policy.   I have an orange Nikki arriving from them soon that I took a chance on.  We will see........


There are two darlings I'm looking at. I can tell one has gray/white lining, but it also says there's a stain. The other looks pristine, but I have no idea what the lining is. I'd be so angry if for some reason it was polka dots.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> There are two darlings I'm looking at. I can tell one has gray/white lining, but it also says there's a stain. The other looks pristine, but I have no idea what the lining is. I'd be so angry if for some reason it was polka dots.


I don’t like the lining of the polka dots. Had two bags and the leather was actually ok on the one bag. I just dislike it  looks ugly to me and feels cheap. Sorry to anyone who doesn’t mind it. Cute durable linings matter to me


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I don’t like the lining of the polka dots. Had two bags and the leather was actually ok on the one bag. I just dislike it  looks ugly to me and feels cheap. Sorry to anyone who doesn’t mind it. Cute durable linings matter to me


Same....I don't like that one, or this one...this one is my least favorite:


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Same....I don't like that one, or this one...this one is my least favorite:
> View attachment 4992419


Don’t like that one either! I love all the cute linings she used in her early bags. Love the birdie lining when I see that. RM strayed away from putting cute fun linings in the bags and became so disappointing to me


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I know that this is not a new problem, but I'm so frustrated with Thredup and their lack of photos inside.


I think it's TRR that doesn't show them either?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Same....I don't like that one, or this one...this one is my least favorite:
> View attachment 4992419


OMG me too 100%%%%%!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I think it's TRR that doesn't show them either?



That hasn't been my experience so far.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> There are two darlings I'm looking at. I can tell one has gray/white lining, but it also says there's a stain. The other looks pristine, but I have no idea what the lining is. I'd be so angry if for some reason it was polka dots.


If it's a haze leather it will have birds. I think there was brown, purple and orange haze.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I don’t like the lining of the polka dots. Had two bags and the leather was actually ok on the one bag. I just dislike it  looks ugly to me and feels cheap. Sorry to anyone who doesn’t mind it. Cute durable linings matter to me


I love polka dots (I did work at kate spade for three years after all!) but it just clashes and is too dark for me.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> That hasn't been my experience so far.


OK I must be thinking of some place else.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think it's TRR that doesn't show them either?


No, the Real Real always shows the interior pic last


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> If it's a haze leather it will have birds. I think there was brown, purple and orange haze.


Love the birdie lining. My new Mini B is brown haze.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I love polka dots (I did work at kate spade for three years after all!) but it just clashes and is too dark for me.


black and white polka dots are ok....but like you said, that blue clashes big time.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No, the Real Real always shows the interior pic last


Thanks! Maybe I'm too impatient..


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Same....I don't like that one, or this one...this one is my least favorite:
> View attachment 4992419


How do you go from this, to that?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> How do you go from this, to that?
> View attachment 4992437


right?


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Love the birdie lining. My new Mini B is brown haze.


I also like the birds. RM drew them.


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> Same....I don't like that one, or this one...this one is my least favorite:
> View attachment 4992419


Think that is from the really new bags.   So you’re taking a chance on the leather when you buy that lining.   Learned that lesson the hard way!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Think that is from the really new bags.   So you’re taking a chance on the leather when you buy that lining.   Learned that lesson the hard way!


Me too.


----------



## Haughty

So far my ten bucks for the advance preview hasn’t paid off for me.   Has anyone found anything they couldn’t live without?


----------



## Shelby33

Everything is covered in ice. This better not affect my delivery. Just kidding.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Everything is covered in ice. This better not affect my delivery. Just kidding.
> View attachment 4992481


Same. Waiting on a bag today too.


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> So far my ten bucks for the advance preview hasn’t paid off for me.   Has anyone found anything they couldn’t live without?



I still feel like my account hasn't activated right. I can't tell anything different and haven't gotten the emails yet?


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Same. Waiting on a bag today too.


What are you waiting on?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Everything is covered in ice. This better not affect my delivery. Just kidding.
> View attachment 4992481



My phone keeps saying it will be in the 40's soon today but it is still 19 degrees out... LIES!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> I know that this is not a new problem, but I'm so frustrated with Thredup and their lack of photos inside.


I think they put many (if not all) of their bags on ebay too. With the same crappy, inadequate photos.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Same....I don't like that one, or this one...this one is my least favorite:
> View attachment 4992419


I actually like this lining. Just not crazy about the accompanying leather.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Everything is covered in ice. This better not affect my delivery. Just kidding.
> View attachment 4992481


This is so beautiful! And for once I'm not talking about a bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I also like the birds. RM drew them.


I didn't know that! That makes it extra special.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> I think they put many (if not all) of their bags on ebay too. With the same crappy, inadequate photos.


YEP. So frustrating.


----------



## snibor

Just got this RM zodiac necklace. I’m a Leo.  It can be worn 3 different lengths and I thought I’d layer with a fine jewelry necklace I have.  A little silly but I like it!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Just got this RM zodiac necklace. I’m a Leo.  It can be worn 3 different lengths and I thought I’d layer with a fine jewelry necklace I have.  A little silly but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992747


Nice!!!!   Congrats!!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Nice!!!!   Congrats!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This is so beautiful! And for once I'm not talking about a bag!


It was! It's all melted now though!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

snibor said:


> Just got this RM zodiac necklace. I’m a Leo.  It can be worn 3 different lengths and I thought I’d layer with a fine jewelry necklace I have.  A little silly but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992747


I love this  Didn’t even know she had these. Might need to find mine now


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> I still feel like my account hasn't activated right. I can't tell anything different and haven't gotten the emails yet?





LipglossedX said:


> I still feel like my account hasn't activated right. I can't tell anything different and haven't gotten the emails yet?


I haven‘t gotten any emails either.   For some reason I thought it would take effect immediately but I was wrong


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> I haven‘t gotten any emails either.   For some reason I thought it would take effect immediately but I was wrong



Same here! I actually sent them an email a couple hours ago because it's kind of taking a while (I signed up on the 11th) but it sounds like there's just some delay if you haven't either. When I click on the "First Look Membership" within my account it just takes me to the sign up page, which is why I don't think my account has upgraded at all.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love this  Didn’t even know she had these. Might need to find mine now


See how we are all RM influencers!!!


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> Yep, the Analisa was on Prison Break and everyone went crazy! The Boogie Bucket was a great bag also. A few of their others were okay, but I went a little nuts for a bit there, purely due to the colors. Their warehouse was about 40 mins north of me and when they'd have a sale...watch out. I had a blue Minilisa that was beautiful, though! Should have kept that one also! There was some drama with the owner, do you remember that? She was part of the family that owned Tano, but she also owned a store that she didn't seem to want anyone to know was also owned by Tano. She emailed me once and I noticed her last name matched an invoice I had, and when I asked her, she sent me a free wallet and said I was such a good customer, and oh by the way please keep that between us. I was young, maybe 26? It wasn't until years later when I was cleaning out my closet and found that wallet that I realized I had been bribed


@beeb , guess what...pretty sure I found a black Analisa with purple lining and large TANO label inside on eBay and bought it!  The Minilisa only had pockets on either side of the bag...this one has those, plus a front zipped pocket...so I assume it's the Analisa although I didn't get the measurements.  I'm so thrilled I found it because I was looking at a yellow Minilisa that I stumbled upon a few weeks ago when we started talking about this bag again but I wasn't really gung ho over it.  Since there is no longer a Tano subforum...I'll post a pic here when I get it(I hope you girls don't mind?).


----------



## JenJBS

snibor said:


> Just got this RM zodiac necklace. I’m a Leo.  It can be worn 3 different lengths and I thought I’d layer with a fine jewelry necklace I have.  A little silly but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992747



What a unique necklace! Congratulations!


----------



## LipglossedX

We were talking about cleaning up interiors on the Deals thread but figured I'd move this comment here... have my own clean up project coming too now so hopefully these poor Nikkis clean up okay..  @Haughty


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> We were talking about cleaning up interiors on the Deals thread but figured I'd move this comment here... have my own clean up project coming too now so hopefully these poor Nikkis clean up okay..  @Haughty
> 
> View attachment 4993208


I keep hoping the pictures are worse than real life


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> I keep hoping the pictures are worse than real life



Hopefully... I think yours will clean up a lot - just be prepared for some scrubbing lol


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> I keep hoping the pictures are worse than real life



 Take some before and after photos!


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> Take some before and after photos!


Will do!  How did you guys know it was SW?


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Will do!  How did you guys know it was SW?


Edit: Never mind. Wrong bag. I got confused.


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Will do!  How did you guys know it was SW?



I am still learning the leathers myself... so many just black leather Nikki's to try to navigate. I have no idea what I just bought. lol


----------



## Shelby33

Found a picture of an OS PURPLE! 



I have NEVER seen any OS purple for sale anywhere!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Found a picture of an OS PURPLE!
> View attachment 4993368
> View attachment 4993369
> 
> I have NEVER seen any OS purple for sale anywhere!




God that's f***** beautiful. As I've gotten older, I find myself loving the dark shade of purple. My fav color as of late.


----------



## shesnochill

Curious, since it's 12:25am my time here in Los Angeles; I'm about to log off to get ready for bed.

How many hours of sleep do you guys get per night?


----------



## shesnochill

12:36am, I really should get off TPF and go to bed. Lol

Look what I found, a post from Sept 24, 2009 of my Pearl MAB!


----------



## snibor

JenJBS said:


> What a unique necklace! Congratulations!


Thanks.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Found a picture of an OS PURPLE!
> View attachment 4993368
> View attachment 4993369
> 
> I have NEVER seen any OS purple for sale anywhere!


One of my favorite linings  Just something about it when I open my bag and see it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Curious, since it's 12:25am my time here in Los Angeles; I'm about to log off to get ready for bed.
> 
> How many hours of sleep do you guys get per night?



I'd say I get a solid 8. I just recently started listening to meditation "classes" on my peloton app and it helps a TON for me. Trying to have better habits as I get older.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Found a picture of an OS PURPLE!
> View attachment 4993368
> View attachment 4993369
> 
> I have NEVER seen any OS purple for sale anywhere!


Need this in a Nikki STAT


----------



## LipglossedX

shesnochill said:


> Curious, since it's 12:25am my time here in Los Angeles; I'm about to log off to get ready for bed.
> 
> How many hours of sleep do you guys get per night?



Usually 7-8 but my neighbors have been keeping me up more lately... yay.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> I'd say I get a solid 8. I just recently started listening to meditation "classes" on my peloton app and it helps a TON for me. Trying to have better habits as I get older.


Do you have a peloton bike? I'm curious about them.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Do you have a peloton bike? I'm curious about them.


I do! I got it before it was the thing to have. Pre-COVID I travelled M-F for work and needed something reliable I could do on my own schedule. Feel free to PM me if you want to chat about it.


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> I'd say I get a solid 8. I just recently started listening to meditation "classes" on my peloton app and it helps a TON for me. Trying to have better habits as I get older.


I recently started meditating too. There is an app called " insight timer" -lots of great meditations and tools


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> I recently started meditating too. There is an app called " insight timer" -lots of great meditations and tools


Essentially I crawl into bed and listen to the dulcet tones and focus on breathing until I fall asleep. Usually doesn't take the full time of the class (10-15 minutes). SO much better than what I've done for years which is put on a tv show and hope for the best lol


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> Essentially I crawl into bed and listen to the dulcet tones and focus on breathing until I fall asleep. Usually doesn't take the full time of the class (10-15 minutes). SO much better than what I've done for years which is put on a tv show and hope for the best lol


Soooooo....I guess I’m the only one who will admit to listening to podcasts on serial killers and true crime......a little Ted Bundy anyone??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Soooooo....I guess I’m the only one who will admit to listening to podcasts on serial killers and true crime......a little Ted Bundy anyone??


I don’t listen to podcasts but I love true crime!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Soooooo....I guess I’m the only one who will admit to listening to podcasts on serial killers and true crime......a little Ted Bundy anyone??



I’m binge watching criminal minds as we speak, so similar! I love podcasts too.


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Soooooo....I guess I’m the only one who will admit to listening to podcasts on serial killers and true crime......a little Ted Bundy anyone??



I like some true crime documentaries and shows too. More the crazy unsolved cases for true crime.


----------



## jennalovesbags

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m binging watching criminal minds as we speak, so similar! I love podcasts too.



But I’m trying not to watch as much tv in bed to fall asleep. It rarely worked but I did it anyway.


----------



## LipglossedX

Also @Haughty - I still have not gotten TRR emails or a response to the email I sent them about it! I'm glad to apparently see bags 24 hours ahead but it would be nice to know which those are. lol


----------



## Denverite

Did anyone here get @Jeepgurl76 's BBW MAM with purple zip on ebay?!?! I sure hope so!


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> Did anyone here get @Jeepgurl76 's BBW MAM with purple zip on ebay?!?! I sure hope so!



No, I didn't even see that one listed!


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


> No, I didn't even see that one listed!



I didn't either until I was just looking at sold listings (why do I torture myself by doing that??) It must've sold lightning fast!








						Rebecca Minkoff Basket Weave MAM  | eBay
					

<p>Rebecca Minkoff Black Basket Weave Morning After Bag. MAM size. 6 1/2″H x 12 1/2″W x 7″D. Comes with shoulder strap. Excellent condition. Very clean inside. Gun metal hardware. Non smoke home. Dust bag included.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> I didn't either until I was just looking at sold listings (why do I torture myself by doing that??) It must've sold lightning fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Basket Weave MAM  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Rebecca Minkoff Black Basket Weave Morning After Bag. MAM size. 6 1/2″H x 12 1/2″W x 7″D. Comes with shoulder strap. Excellent condition. Very clean inside. Gun metal hardware. Non smoke home. Dust bag included.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Hopefully someone here bought it!


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> I didn't either until I was just looking at sold listings (why do I torture myself by doing that??) It must've sold lightning fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Basket Weave MAM  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Rebecca Minkoff Black Basket Weave Morning After Bag. MAM size. 6 1/2″H x 12 1/2″W x 7″D. Comes with shoulder strap. Excellent condition. Very clean inside. Gun metal hardware. Non smoke home. Dust bag included.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Whoever it was probably saved me some torture this morning trying to decide between the two MAM's or if I should buy both though haha


----------



## laurenrr

Denverite said:


> Did anyone here get @Jeepgurl76 's BBW MAM with purple zip on ebay?!?! I sure hope so!


Ohhh i wouldve loved to buy this one


----------



## shesnochill

shesnochill said:


> 12:36am, I really should get off TPF and go to bed. Lol
> 
> Look what I found, a post from Sept 24, 2009 of my Pearl MAB!
> 
> View attachment 4993427
> View attachment 4993428
> View attachment 4993429
> 
> View attachment 4993430



@Denverite


----------



## Denverite

shesnochill said:


> @Denverite



It’s so beautiful!!  I wonder how many are floating around out there


----------



## shesnochill

M.A.B Nylon Backpack, Black | Rebecca Minkoff
					

Niceness backed up by toughness. Designed in durable nylon this backpack features a well-rounded silhouette with black hardware. It’s roomy interior and front-zip pocket are dedicated to all our last-minute, stash-and-go packers.    Style #: HU20MWNB03 Nylon with leather trim Black hardware...




					www.rebeccaminkoff.com
				




I kind of want this!


----------



## shesnochill

There's also this one.









						Rebecca Minkoff Women's Nylon Adjustable Leather Trim Dome Backpack
					

Rebecca Minkoff is a global fashion brand that offers a wide range of apparel, footwear and accessories. The brand designs with leather, studs and statement making hardware to create a modern, fashion forward collection. Travel easy in this nylon dome backpack by Rebecca Minkoff. Made with nylon...




					www.bhfo.com


----------



## shesnochill

Mab Nylon Backpack | Nordstromrack
					

Free shipping on orders over $89. Shop REBECCA MINKOFF Mab Nylon Backpack at Nordstromrack.com.




					www.nordstromrack.com
				












						Always on MAB backpack
					

Shop abbys94184's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff always on man backpack with laptop holder




					poshmark.com


----------



## shesnochill

Julian Nylon Backpack | Nordstromrack
					

Free shipping on orders over $89. Shop REBECCA MINKOFF Julian Nylon Backpack at Nordstromrack.com.




					www.nordstromrack.com
				




Kind of cool!!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Soooooo....I guess I’m the only one who will admit to listening to podcasts on serial killers and true crime......a little Ted Bundy anyone??


to go to sleep?  I remember years ago staying up very very late reading the book about Bundy - The Stranger Beside Me.  I think I was afraid to go to bed


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> to go to sleep?  I remember years ago staying up very very late reading the book about Bundy - The Stranger Beside Me.  I think I was afraid to go to bed


Best Book Ever!   Actually I barely make it past the first 10 minutes most nights.    Night Stalker Richard Ramirez had me looking over my shoulder and double checking the locks for several weeks.


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Best Book Ever!   Actually I barely make it past the first 10 minutes most nights.    Night Stalker Richard Ramirez had me looking over my shoulder and double checking the locks for several weeks.


I'm like that anyway....the part of the bundy story that really got me was when he went into the dorm and killed all the nurses.  that sticks in my mind


----------



## Antonia

I love watching Dateline and 48 Hours...I used to watch Forensic Files but the music creeps me out plus it's not in high def which is hard to watch nowadays.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I love watching Dateline and 48 Hours...I used to watch Forensic Files but the music creeps me out plus it's not in high def which is hard to watch nowadays.


those shows seem to almost always have a spouse killing their husband or wife.....what I can watch anymore (or not as much) is political stuff......just too disturbing esp since January 6


----------



## laurenrr

sdkitty said:


> those shows seem to almost always have a spouse killing their husband or wife.....what I can watch anymore (or not as much) is political stuff......just too disturbing esp since January 6


Always with the spouse killing! My husband watches a lot of these.....


----------



## Haughty

laurenrr said:


> Always with the spouse killing! My husband watches a lot of these.....


If he offers to make you jello, RUN!
 They put antifreeze in that and it’s hard to detect!!

Well, that’s what I heard anyway


----------



## Antonia

LOL, my husband once asked me 'why do you always watch these shows....are you trying to find a way to kill me?'  I've always loved watching tv shows, movies and books about twists and turns and trying to figure out who did it.  I don't care for anything gruesome though...


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> One of my favorite linings  Just something about it when I open my bag and see it!


I love it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Best Book Ever!   Actually I barely make it past the first 10 minutes most nights.    Night Stalker Richard Ramirez had me looking over my shoulder and double checking the locks for several weeks.


I recently read the California serial killer book by Patton Oswalt's (deceased) first wife. Can't remember her name or the book title. "I'll see you in the Dark" maybe? It was very good!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> LOL, my husband once asked me 'why do you always watch these shows....are you trying to find a way to kill me?'  I've always loved watching tv shows, movies and books about twists and turns and trying to figure out who did it.  I don't care for anything gruesome though...


I'm not big on gruesome either, but it's the paranormal stuff that gets me. I cannot watch Paranormal Activity without freaking out at night even though I LOVE the series.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> I'm not big on gruesome either, but it's the paranormal stuff that gets me. I cannot watch Paranormal Activity without freaking out at night even though I LOVE the series.



Me too!! I love it but the more "real" it seems the more paranoid I get. lol Scary movies don't freak me out the same.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Me too!! I love it but the more "real" it seems the more paranoid I get. lol Scary movies don't freak me out the same.


I think it's because I kept waking up at the same time the girl in the movie woke up at night. It 2:35 am or something like that. Just a coincidence but yikes! Also like the Conjuring movies too!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> I think it's because I kept waking up at the same time the girl in the movie woke up at night. It 2:35 am or something like that. Just a coincidence but yikes! Also like the Conjuring movies too!



For me it's more the investigative TV shows. Most of it's clearly fake or over-dramatic but every once in a while there's something random that completely freaks me out.


----------



## Antonia

Have you girls watched the new Clarice show (follow up on Silence of the Lambs)?  They showed some gruesome dead bodies in the first show...you know it's fake but they make it look so real.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Have you girls watched the new Clarice show (follow up on Silence of the Lambs)?  They showed some gruesome dead bodies in the first show...you know it's fake but they make it look so real.


Wait what? OMG how do I not know about this   Need to look up show now!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Have you girls watched the new Clarice show (follow up on Silence of the Lambs)?  They showed some gruesome dead bodies in the first show...you know it's fake but they make it look so real.



I haven't but I'll have to look it up. Love Silence of the Lambs!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wait what? OMG how do I not know about this   Need to look up show now!


It just started last week!  I think it's on tonight?


----------



## Shelby33

He's been watching me...


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> He's been watching me...
> View attachment 4994919



So cute... but he looks kind of angry there haha. There is a super pretty blue Steller's Jay that hangs outside my window and makes the weirdest sounds sometimes.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> He's been watching me...
> View attachment 4994919


OMG, the birdie lining comes to life!!  Cardinals are so beautiful!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I’m at a doctors appointment and the ladies are watching me take pics of my bag he he. Grey MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m at a doctors appointment and the ladies are watching me take pics of my bag he he. Grey MAB
> 
> View attachment 4994980


They're just jealous!


----------



## samfalstaff

Found this post while looking for brown matties. Seems pretty useful.




__





						RM Old School Colors/Styles/ Features Reference Info
					

No idea why these links suddenly stop working, but here is an updated post with the lining pic that works.  Linings: Candy Cane, Fleur De Lis, Original Paisley (dark brown with orange circles), Paisley (black and white), Red/White Checkerboard, Blue/White Checkerboard, Black & White Floral (this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, the birdie lining comes to life!!  Cardinals are so beautiful!!


I know they really are! I love birds, and my favorite movie is The Birds, even though the movie isn't really about birds.


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> I recently read the California serial killer book by Patton Oswalt's (deceased) first wife. Can't remember her name or the book title. "I'll see you in the Dark" maybe? It was very good!


putting that on the reading list.


----------



## LipglossedX

Something far worse than horror movies to me... I got bit 6 times on my fingers by some very angry vampire spider last week (trying not to think too much about the details) and now I am waiting for it to reappear. I saw something big on the opposite side of the curtain the other day and about died but it turned out to be a giant clump of cat hair.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Something far worse than horror movies to me... I got bit 6 times on my fingers by some very angry vampire spider last week (trying not to think too much about the details) and now I am waiting for it to reappear. I saw something big on the opposite side of the curtain the other day and about died but it turned out to be a giant clump of cat hair.


O
OMG - I'm terrified of spiders.  to think it's still around would drive me nuts
My mother used to like to tell a story about me as a small child.  A mosquito landed on my arm and I was screaming, freaking out


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> O
> OMG - I'm terrified of spiders.  to think it's still around would drive me nuts
> My mother used to like to tell a story about me as a small child.  A mosquito landed on my arm and I was screaming, freaking out



Yeah, I watched Arachnophobia the movie as a kid and was kind of scarred for life. This does not help. lol


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> He's been watching me...
> View attachment 4994919



Stunning photo!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Stunning photo!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I recently read the California serial killer book by Patton Oswalt's (deceased) first wife. Can't remember her name or the book title. "I'll see you in the Dark" maybe? It was very good!


My daughter has over 12 books on serial killers that she has been collecting since she was 12. I was reprimanded by the school several times. I'll have to tell her about this one.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Found this post while looking for brown matties. Seems pretty useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RM Old School Colors/Styles/ Features Reference Info
> 
> 
> No idea why these links suddenly stop working, but here is an updated post with the lining pic that works.  Linings: Candy Cane, Fleur De Lis, Original Paisley (dark brown with orange circles), Paisley (black and white), Red/White Checkerboard, Blue/White Checkerboard, Black & White Floral (this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Yes this is a great thread, I just go to page 8 or whatever the last page is.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Something far worse than horror movies to me... I got bit 6 times on my fingers by some very angry vampire spider last week (trying not to think too much about the details) and now I am waiting for it to reappear. I saw something big on the opposite side of the curtain the other day and about died but it turned out to be a giant clump of cat hair.


OMG are you OK?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> OMG are you OK?



Yes, just some uncomfortable typing done this week... A friend got bit by one here on the leg that was more poisonous and had to go to the ER, so could be worse. Fun times with nature. lol


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes this is a great thread, I just go to page 8 or whatever the last page is.


This page gives me inspiration to keep looking through all the listings for those bags. Like an emerald nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Yes, just some uncomfortable typing done this week... A friend got bit by one here on the leg that was more poisonous and had to go to the ER, so could be worse. Fun times with nature. lol


Ugh. Just looked it up. Those spiders sound nasty and they're part of the jumping family  Hope everything is okay.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Ugh. Just looked it up. Those spiders sound nasty and they're part of the jumping family  Hope everything is okay.



Yes, thanks... I just want to find it now lol. It has not been a good house guest.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Yes, just some uncomfortable typing done this week... A friend got bit by one here on the leg that was more poisonous and had to go to the ER, so could be worse. Fun times with nature. lol


Yes they can be serious, unfortunately. Keep an eye on it! I hate spiders but love watching them make webs!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Yes, thanks... I just want to find it now lol. It has not been a good house guest.


Oh! It's still there? Yikes.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Yes they can be serious, unfortunately. Keep an eye on it! I hate spiders but love watching them make webs!



Oh I don't mind them outside at all. Webs are pretty... from a nice distance. lol I do actually love being out in nature and going on walks/hikes/camping/etc. Your backyard photos look nice.. do you get deer or other critters there?


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Oh! It's still there? Yikes.



Yes! I do live in spider country but this apartment doesn't get many. It's probably hiding in my closet... ughhh lol


----------



## LipglossedX

In non-spider-related topics... does anyone have any good recommendations for buying extra shoulder straps for their MAM/MAB bags? I've been browsing around and see some but maybe someone has found good options. Looking for just a black/silver one and maybe a fun one like RM's guitar straps or similar.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oh I don't mind them outside at all. Webs are pretty... from a nice distance. lol I do actually love being out in nature and going on walks/hikes/camping/etc. Your backyard photos look nice.. do you get deer or other critters there?


I just moved here, I have seen a lot of deer in the road at night but that's it. However when it warms out there is a bear who goes thru trash cans on our street. (We live around the corner from some trails). Can't wait to meet him


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I just moved here, I have seen a lot of deer in the road at night but that's it. However when it warms out there is a bear who goes thru trash cans on our street. (We live around the corner from some trails). Can't wait to meet him



Oh fun lol. Bears do love free food trash cans. Hopefully, he doesn't cause too much trouble.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oh fun lol. Bears do love free food trash cans. Hopefully, he doesn't cause too much trouble.


I know! I wouldn't mind seeing him FROM AFAR though.


----------



## snibor

RM has a book coming out.  https://www.amazon.com/Fearless-Unlocking-Creativity-Courage-Success/dp/1400220718


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> In non-spider-related topics... does anyone have any good recommendations for buying extra shoulder straps for their MAM/MAB bags? I've been browsing around and see some but maybe someone has found good options. Looking for just a black/silver one and maybe a fun one like RM's guitar straps or similar.


What color hardware? She makes some good straps with silver hardware.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> What color hardware? She makes some good straps with silver hardware.



Right now looking for a black with silver hardware


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Right now looking for a black with silver hardware


She makes a great studded (or grommeted) strap. Here it is with my SW MAM.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Yes, just some uncomfortable typing done this week... A friend got bit by one here on the leg that was more poisonous and had to go to the ER, so could be worse. Fun times with nature. lol



Glad you're ok! How scary!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> She makes a great studded (or grommeted) strap. Here it is with my SW MAM.
> View attachment 4995869



Oo I may have to look for that one! Thanks! Looks great with yours.


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> RM has a book coming out.  https://www.amazon.com/Fearless-Unlocking-Creativity-Courage-Success/dp/1400220718


I wonder if she mentions TPF


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I wonder if she mentions TPF


Oh, yea, I wonder!!  That would be something because she was very active on here back in the day!!


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> I wonder if she mentions TPF


Oh that should be interesting if she does!  I think I saw there’s a section about the mab and how it almost didn’t happen.

edit..here’s the excerpt she posted on Instagram. I haven’t read it yet.https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/story-behind-my-breakout-bagthat-almost-never-happened-minkoff


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Glad you're ok! How scary!



Thanks!  I'm okay... just a gross/achy/itchy hand week. It's healing up now.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Oh that should be interesting if she does!  I think I saw there’s a section about the mab and how it almost didn’t happen.


I think she said on instagram that if you purchase her book she'll give you a $25 store credit towards a purchase....it's like getting the book for free!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I think she said on instagram that if you purchase her book she'll give you a $25 store credit towards a purchase....it's like getting the book for free!!


Oh I missed that.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Oh I missed that.


Of course now that I'm looking for that post, I can't find it!!


----------



## JenJBS

My wine Mini Nikki arrived!  Love the Signature hardware!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> My wine Mini Nikki arrived!  Love the Signature hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4996049



Super pretty!!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Super pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff's new collection like you've never seen it before: in AR
					

The designer talks about learning to innovate ahead of New York Fashion Week and the showcase of her Spring 2021 collection.




					www-yahoo-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## shesnochill

JenJBS said:


> My wine Mini Nikki arrived!  Love the Signature hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4996049




Beautiful!!!!!

Okay.... now I didn't miss my full sized Nikki with sig hardware that is now a part of @Jeepgurl76 's lovely collection - until now. HA!


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> Beautiful!!!!!
> 
> Okay.... now I didn't miss my full sized Nikki with sig hardware that is now a part of @Jeepgurl76 's lovely collection - until now. HA!



Thank you!   

Well, they say absence makes the heart grow fonder...  It is a fabulous bag!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> Beautiful!!!!!
> 
> Okay.... now I didn't miss my full sized Nikki with sig hardware that is now a part of @Jeepgurl76 's lovely collection - until now. HA!


She’s well loved


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> My wine Mini Nikki arrived!  Love the Signature hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4996049


I love it!!! Congrats @JenJBS !!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My wine Mini Nikki arrived!  Love the Signature hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4996049


I love this! Is this your first Nikki?


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I love it!!! Congrats @JenJBS !!



Thank you!   



samfalstaff said:


> I love this! Is this your first Nikki?



Thank you!  It is! I love the siggy hardware on the Nikki design!   If I get another Nikki it would have to have the siggy hardware.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Is there a pic anywhere of the first MAB that RM had designed for Jenna Elfman to use in her movie but didn’t get to?


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Yes! I do live in spider country but this apartment doesn't get many. It's probably hiding in my closet... ughhh lol


well at least it's not deadly.....I recall a story about a woman who was bitten by a brown recluse while cleaning her carpet....she ended up completely paralyzed.....terrifying


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> well at least it's not deadly.....I recall a story about a woman who was bitten by a brown recluse while cleaning her carpet....she ended up completely paralyzed.....terrifying



Scary! They are so small it's crazy what some of them can do.


----------



## shesnochill

It's 12:02pm and we're meeting some friends at 12:30pm.. maybe I'll go snap that collection picture right now.


----------



## Denverite

shesnochill said:


> It's 12:02pm and we're meeting some friends at 12:30pm.. maybe I'll go snap that collection picture right now.



Yes please!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Denverite said:


> Yes please!!!!




I just did! Of my MABs!


----------



## shesnochill

Damn! The oldest threads are back from 2006! Lol

I was in high school.


----------



## Denverite

I need something with paisley lining....just throwing it out there! Also I just read through the Mattie thread from the reference library and there are a lot of pics in it that still work. The matinee has some of the best combos!! Can you imagine finding an eggplant one now or a black one with red suede flaps?? 





__





						Post pictures of your MATINEE ** PICS ONLY
					

Matinee in Dark Grey with silver hardware and b/w floral lining




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> I need something with paisley lining....just throwing it out there! Also I just read through the Mattie thread from the reference library and there are a lot of pics in it that still work. The matinee has some of the best combos!! Can you imagine finding an eggplant one now or a black one with red suede flaps??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures of your MATINEE ** PICS ONLY
> 
> 
> Matinee in Dark Grey with silver hardware and b/w floral lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



I LOVE the Eggplant one too!


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> I need something with paisley lining....just throwing it out there! Also I just read through the Mattie thread from the reference library and there are a lot of pics in it that still work. The matinee has some of the best combos!! Can you imagine finding an eggplant one now or a black one with red suede flaps??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures of your MATINEE ** PICS ONLY
> 
> 
> Matinee in Dark Grey with silver hardware and b/w floral lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


the black/red would be pretty rare I think...but you never know


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Oh that should be interesting if she does!  I think I saw there’s a section about the mab and how it almost didn’t happen.
> 
> edit..here’s the excerpt she posted on Instagram. I haven’t read it yet.https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/story-behind-my-breakout-bagthat-almost-never-happened-minkoff


I didn't read the link but it was supposed to be made for a movie her friend Jenna Elfman(?) was in but wasn't made in time.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Is there a pic anywhere of the first MAB that RM had designed for Jenna Elfman to use in her movie but didn’t get to?


Not that I know of, I don't even remember hearing what color it was.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> well at least it's not deadly.....I recall a story about a woman who was bitten by a brown recluse while cleaning her carpet....she ended up completely paralyzed.....terrifying


That is rare but the venom of a brown recluse is stronger than a rattlesnake's, but you don't get as much of it. I'm glad they don't live around here.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> That is rare but the venom of a brown recluse is stronger than a rattlesnake's, but you don't get as much of it. I'm glad they don't live around here.


I think they do live in so cal.  surprisingly we live on a semi-desert property with lots of vacant land around us and we haven't seen much in the way of spiders.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I think they do live in so cal.  surprisingly we live on a semi-desert property with lots of vacant land around us and we haven't seen much in the way of spiders.


I'm in VT, away from fire ants and scorpions, but we may have black widows I'm not sure.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I'm in VT, away from fire ants and scorpions, but we may have black widows I'm not sure.


probably too cold for them there.  I want to say the woman who was paralyzed by the brown recluse was in Barstow, in the desert


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

I’ve been out of the bag game for about 2 years... carrying a huge diaper bag for my little  I went “shopping” in my closet and fell in love with all of my RM bags.  They are new to me and I just love them!!  It seems like they have lost popularity though.  Can anyone fill me in on how contemporary brands are going these days?  I love MK quality and the pocket/ key fob set up in all of them but actually sold off all of mine bc everyone seems to have them and I got bored with them.  Coach seems to have become a thing of the past and Tory Burch just isn’t my style.  I love the edgy style of RM and how it just compliments any outfit as an accessory so realistically, I guess I don’t particularly care if they are trendy or not but still curious and would love to hear from you guys


----------



## jennalovesbags

J9MKlover said:


> I’ve been out of the bag game for about 2 years... carrying a huge diaper bag for my little  I went “shopping” in my closet and fell in love with all of my RM bags.  They are new to me and I just love them!!  It seems like they have lost popularity though.  Can anyone fill me in on how contemporary brands are going these days?  I love MK quality and the pocket/ key fob set up in all of them but actually sold off all of mine bc everyone seems to have them and I got bored with them.  Coach seems to have become a thing of the past and Tory Burch just isn’t my style.  I love the edgy style of RM and how it just compliments any outfit as an accessory so realistically, I guess I don’t particularly care if they are trendy or not but still curious and would love to hear from you guys



Welcome! Glad you’ve rediscovered RM! I can’t speak for Tory or MK, but Coach is very much not in the past. They’ve seen a resurgence in recent years by going back to basics and thankfully, focusing less on the logo. I have no idea whether current RM styles are popular; all of us here are more into the OS bags with a few current favorites.


----------



## LipglossedX

J9MKlover said:


> I’ve been out of the bag game for about 2 years... carrying a huge diaper bag for my little  I went “shopping” in my closet and fell in love with all of my RM bags.  They are new to me and I just love them!!  It seems like they have lost popularity though.  Can anyone fill me in on how contemporary brands are going these days?  I love MK quality and the pocket/ key fob set up in all of them but actually sold off all of mine bc everyone seems to have them and I got bored with them.  Coach seems to have become a thing of the past and Tory Burch just isn’t my style.  I love the edgy style of RM and how it just compliments any outfit as an accessory so realistically, I guess I don’t particularly care if they are trendy or not but still curious and would love to hear from you guys



Welcome! Rebecca Minkoff puts out new designs/colors A LOT (some colors even sell out super quick and aren't restocked) so some are more current trends and others are past ones. I think there's so much variety of shapes and colors that anyone could find something they love though. Since not everyone is carrying around the exact same bag/color of hers I also think it helps them not "age" as much. Not using big logos has helped with that too and a lot of people have no idea what brand it is unless they are familiar with them. I have been asked about my Mini Mac's a lot and I consider that one of her most popular bags over time.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> probably too cold for them there.  I want to say the woman who was paralyzed by the brown recluse was in Barstow, in the desert


We have tarantulas near us. The only spider I actually find cute. Like a teddy bear with lots of skinny legs. And they're relatively harmless so that helps with the teddy bear image.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> We have tarantulas near us. The only spider I actually find cute. Like a teddy bear with lots of skinny legs. And they're relatively harmless so that helps with the teddy bear image.


I'm glad they're harmless but I'd still freak out if I saw one in the house


----------



## samfalstaff

J9MKlover said:


> I’ve been out of the bag game for about 2 years... carrying a huge diaper bag for my little  I went “shopping” in my closet and fell in love with all of my RM bags.  They are new to me and I just love them!!  It seems like they have lost popularity though.  Can anyone fill me in on how contemporary brands are going these days?  I love MK quality and the pocket/ key fob set up in all of them but actually sold off all of mine bc everyone seems to have them and I got bored with them.  Coach seems to have become a thing of the past and Tory Burch just isn’t my style.  I love the edgy style of RM and how it just compliments any outfit as an accessory so realistically, I guess I don’t particularly care if they are trendy or not but still curious and would love to hear from you guys


Hello! We'd love to hear what RM you have!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I'm glad they're harmless but I'd still freak out if I saw one in the house


So far I've only seen them outside. They run when they see me!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> So far I've only seen them outside. They run when they see me!


I think DH has seen scorpians in his garage


----------



## Shelby33

J9MKlover said:


> I’ve been out of the bag game for about 2 years... carrying a huge diaper bag for my little  I went “shopping” in my closet and fell in love with all of my RM bags.  They are new to me and I just love them!!  It seems like they have lost popularity though.  Can anyone fill me in on how contemporary brands are going these days?  I love MK quality and the pocket/ key fob set up in all of them but actually sold off all of mine bc everyone seems to have them and I got bored with them.  Coach seems to have become a thing of the past and Tory Burch just isn’t my style.  I love the edgy style of RM and how it just compliments any outfit as an accessory so realistically, I guess I don’t particularly care if they are trendy or not but still curious and would love to hear from you guys


I really love my RMs from before 2010, especially love '07 & ' 08 stuff. 
Of her current styles, the Edie gets a lot of love here, as well as the Love (crossbody?). 
Which bags do you have?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I'm glad they're harmless but I'd still freak out if I saw one in the house


Uh, YES!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Thanks for your replies!  I’ll have to check out Coach again.  I used to love their quality and classic look.  i just expanded my RM collection with a lot of gently pre-loved bags and it includes: 

Black MAB with gold hardware
Cherry Red MAM with silver hardware
2 Regan Satchels - Black and Almond, both with gold hardware
Medium Moto Satchel in Putty with silver and black hardware
Large Julian Backpack in Mink with gold hardware
2 Mini Macs - Moon blue with silver hardware (my first love) and Grey with gunmetal hardware
Large Mac: Black with gold hardware
Mini quilted affair in black with gold hardware
Large quilted affair in Burgundy with gold hardware
Small Love Crossbody in ice grey with silver hardware
2 Medium Love Crossbodies: Black with gunmetal hardware and taupe with gold hardware
Jumbo Love Crossbody in Black with Black hardware (Love this ☝️- prob my fav!)

And my new diaper bag - Knocked Up Bag.  Got it for an amazing price on Poshmark and this bag looks so chic for a diaper bag. I bought a bunch of these pre-loved and am realizing that I am cut off from bag shopping for a very long time  I still have 2 Michael Kors bags that I’m keeping too.  One is for work - the large travel tote and another is like a dupe for a mini Celine bag but I don’t know the name.


----------



## LipglossedX

J9MKlover said:


> Thanks for your replies!  I’ll have to check out Coach again.  I used to love their quality and classic look.  i just expanded my RM collection with a lot of gently pre-loved bags and it includes:
> 
> Black MAB with gold hardware
> Cherry Red MAM with silver hardware
> 2 Regan Satchels - Black and Almond, both with gold hardware
> Medium Moto Satchel in Putty with silver and black hardware
> Large Julian Backpack in Mink with gold hardware
> 2 Mini Macs - Moon blue with silver hardware (my first love) and Grey with gunmetal hardware
> Large Mac: Black with gold hardware
> Mini quilted affair in black with gold hardware
> Large quilted affair in Burgundy with gold hardware
> Small Love Crossbody in ice grey with silver hardware
> 2 Medium Love Crossbodies: Black with gunmetal hardware and taupe with gold hardware
> Jumbo Love Crossbody in Black with Black hardware (Love this ☝- prob my fav!)
> 
> And my new diaper bag - Knocked Up Bag.  Got it for an amazing price on Poshmark and this bag looks so chic for a diaper bag. I bought a bunch of these pre-loved and am realizing that I am cut off from bag shopping for a very long time  I still have 2 Michael Kors bags that I’m keeping too.  One is for work - the large travel tote and another is like a dupe for a mini Celine bag but I don’t know the name.



Sounds like a great collection!! A bag for basically anything!

Edit to add: and some of the new Coach bags look really nice. They have been doing a good rebranding in the past couple years.


----------



## JenJBS

J9MKlover said:


> Thanks for your replies!  I’ll have to check out Coach again.  I used to love their quality and classic look.  i just expanded my RM collection with a lot of gently pre-loved bags and it includes:
> 
> Black MAB with gold hardware
> Cherry Red MAM with silver hardware
> 2 Regan Satchels - Black and Almond, both with gold hardware
> Medium Moto Satchel in Putty with silver and black hardware
> Large Julian Backpack in Mink with gold hardware
> 2 Mini Macs - Moon blue with silver hardware (my first love) and Grey with gunmetal hardware
> Large Mac: Black with gold hardware
> Mini quilted affair in black with gold hardware
> Large quilted affair in Burgundy with gold hardware
> Small Love Crossbody in ice grey with silver hardware
> 2 Medium Love Crossbodies: Black with gunmetal hardware and taupe with gold hardware
> Jumbo Love Crossbody in Black with Black hardware (Love this ☝- prob my fav!)
> 
> And my new diaper bag - Knocked Up Bag.  Got it for an amazing price on Poshmark and this bag looks so chic for a diaper bag. I bought a bunch of these pre-loved and am realizing that I am cut off from bag shopping for a very long time  I still have 2 Michael Kors bags that I’m keeping too.  One is for work - the large travel tote and another is like a dupe for a mini Celine bag but I don’t know the name.



Impressive collection!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I think DH has seen scorpians in his garage


Oh yeah. We've seen those too. Nature!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Both of my bags should arrive today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Both of my bags should arrive today. Fingers crossed!


the one that was delayed is tracking?


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> the one that was delayed is tracking?



Yes!


----------



## Shelby33

J9MKlover said:


> Thanks for your replies!  I’ll have to check out Coach again.  I used to love their quality and classic look.  i just expanded my RM collection with a lot of gently pre-loved bags and it includes:
> 
> Black MAB with gold hardware
> Cherry Red MAM with silver hardware
> 2 Regan Satchels - Black and Almond, both with gold hardware
> Medium Moto Satchel in Putty with silver and black hardware
> Large Julian Backpack in Mink with gold hardware
> 2 Mini Macs - Moon blue with silver hardware (my first love) and Grey with gunmetal hardware
> Large Mac: Black with gold hardware
> Mini quilted affair in black with gold hardware
> Large quilted affair in Burgundy with gold hardware
> Small Love Crossbody in ice grey with silver hardware
> 2 Medium Love Crossbodies: Black with gunmetal hardware and taupe with gold hardware
> Jumbo Love Crossbody in Black with Black hardware (Love this ☝- prob my fav!)
> 
> And my new diaper bag - Knocked Up Bag.  Got it for an amazing price on Poshmark and this bag looks so chic for a diaper bag. I bought a bunch of these pre-loved and am realizing that I am cut off from bag shopping for a very long time  I still have 2 Michael Kors bags that I’m keeping too.  One is for work - the large travel tote and another is like a dupe for a mini Celine bag but I don’t know the name.


That cherry MAM sounds beautiful!!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Both of my bags should arrive today. Fingers crossed!



Two of mine too hopefully! They made it to the local UPS at least so far. The other one shipping USPS is who-knows-where at the moment.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Two of mine too hopefully! They made it to the local UPS at least so far. The other one shipping USPS is who-knows-where at the moment.


I may have missed it, what are you getting or is it a surprise?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I may have missed it, what are you getting or is it a surprise?



The one's coming hopefully today are Antonia's previous Cherrywood Edie from TRR (finally... that one got delayed) and @Jeepgurl76 's stonewash black MAM (very excited) so that's fun. The one that's MIA is a black Nikki.


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> Both of my bags should arrive today. Fingers crossed!



Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> The one's coming hopefully today are Antonia's previous Cherrywood Edie from TRR (finally... that one got delayed) and @Jeepgurl76 's stonewash black MAM (very excited) so that's fun. The one that's MIA is a black Nikki.


I cannot wait to see these!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Y’all, this bag is stunning! A little overcast here but still lovely. She seems a little cold from her long trip... so conditioner and warmth should help with the stiffness haha


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> Y’all, this bag is stunning! A little overcast here but still lovely. She seems a little cold from her long trip... so conditioner and warmth should help with the stiffness haha


It’s beautiful!!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Y’all, this bag is stunning! A little overcast here but still lovely. She seems a little cold from her long trip... so conditioner and warmth should help with the stiffness haha



Beautiful green!!


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> Y’all, this bag is stunning! A little overcast here but still lovely. She seems a little cold from her long trip... so conditioner and warmth should help with the stiffness haha



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!     Great color and style!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Y’all, this bag is stunning! A little overcast here but still lovely. She seems a little cold from her long trip... so conditioner and warmth should help with the stiffness haha


I love that color!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

On a mission to find this beauty: https://posh.mk/PfMo4A725db


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> On a mission to find this beauty: https://posh.mk/PfMo4A725db


Beautiful . Going through sold listing feels like torture at times. ahh all the bags that need to be found lol


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> On a mission to find this beauty: https://posh.mk/PfMo4A725db


WOW how did you ever dig that listing up??  That's beautiful!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Bags arrived! Super happy with them.  The Stonewash Black MAM is like a leather puddle.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Beautiful . Going through sold listing feels like torture at times. ahh all the bags that need to be found lol


Oh I see, you click on sold listings...OMG that would be torture!!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Bags arrived! Super happy with them.  The Stonewash Black MAM is like a leather puddle.
> 
> View attachment 4999027
> View attachment 4999028


Such beautiful bags!!! Enjoy them!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Oh I see, you click on sold listings...OMG that would be torture!!!



 Oh dear... I look at the sold eBay listings sometimes but I don't even want to look on poshmark's sold ones. I bet there's some amazing ones that got away on there.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> WOW how did you ever dig that listing up??  That's beautiful!!!



Just torturing myself in the sold listings


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Bags arrived! Super happy with them.  The Stonewash Black MAM is like a leather puddle.
> 
> View attachment 4999027
> View attachment 4999028


Love that puddle! And that cherrywood! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Denverite

jennalovesbags said:


> Just torturing myself in the sold listings



You should add that Mini Nikki to this heartbreaker of a thread : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/os-bags-we-missed-on-poshmark-long.1033301/


----------



## samfalstaff

Got my mini chocolate Nikki from TRR. I think it's stonewash. Also got a metallic honey 3-zip. I like the zippers, but I think I'm going to remove some of the tassels.


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Got my mini chocolate Nikki from TRR. I think it's stonewash. Also got a metallic honey 3-zip. I like the zippers, but I think I'm going to remove some of the tassels.
> View attachment 4999129
> View attachment 4999130



Love these! What's the lining on metallic honey? Is it the brown x's?


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Love these! What's the lining on metallic honey? Is it the brown x's?


Thanks. Yes, the kisses or X's.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Got my mini chocolate Nikki from TRR. I think it's stonewash. Also got a metallic honey 3-zip. I like the zippers, but I think I'm going to remove some of the tassels.
> View attachment 4999129
> View attachment 4999130




I think that’s Stonewash!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Got my mini chocolate Nikki from TRR. I think it's stonewash. Also got a metallic honey 3-zip. I like the zippers, but I think I'm going to remove some of the tassels.
> View attachment 4999129
> View attachment 4999130


Chocolate Nikki is stunning. What do you think of the size? Would you post a mod pic plz?   I’m still debating on a Mini.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

LipglossedX said:


> Bags arrived! Super happy with them.  The Stonewash Black MAM is like a leather puddle.
> 
> View attachment 4999027
> View attachment 4999028



Congrats!! That color combo on the Edie is gorgeous!


----------



## LipglossedX

J9MKlover said:


> Congrats!! That color combo on the Edie is gorgeous!



Thanks! I think the burgundy Cherrywood color would look great will all hardware colors but I love the gunmetal!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Got my mini chocolate Nikki from TRR. I think it's stonewash. Also got a metallic honey 3-zip. I like the zippers, but I think I'm going to remove some of the tassels.
> View attachment 4999129
> View attachment 4999130



That chocolate looks yummy!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Bags arrived! Super happy with them.  The Stonewash Black MAM is like a leather puddle.
> 
> View attachment 4999027
> View attachment 4999028


love that SW


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> love that SW



After touching this one I can see what all the fuss is about. So soft!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> After touching this one I can see what all the fuss is about. So soft!


Love petting my bag he he


----------



## jennalovesbags

LOL I'm only 11 years late to the game in getting this bag. https://www.purseblog.com/savvy/rebecca-minkoff-zip-devote-tote/


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> LOL I'm only 11 years late to the game in getting this bag. https://www.purseblog.com/savvy/rebecca-minkoff-zip-devote-tote/


as long as you love it


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> LOL I'm only 11 years late to the game in getting this bag. https://www.purseblog.com/savvy/rebecca-minkoff-zip-devote-tote/



Hey.. it retailed for $630! Bet you saved some money waiting 11 years! and it's still pretty!


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> Hey.. it retailed for $630! Bet you saved some money waiting 11 years! and it's still pretty!


Fair point. I'd give it an 8.5/10 for condition. And I paid $57 shipped. I can only hope to get the same kind of deals that @Shelby33 does some day!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Fair point. I'd give it an 8.5/10 for condition. And I paid $57 shipped. I can only hope to get the same kind of deals that @Shelby33 does some day!



 I'd call that a decent price for what was a $600+ bag. Shelby does have great bag deal luck! I LOVE the dark green Mattie that I think was a good deal. Lots of pretty green bags here lately.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> LOL I'm only 11 years late to the game in getting this bag. https://www.purseblog.com/savvy/rebecca-minkoff-zip-devote-tote/


I love it when you can find articles like this on the bags. Stunning bag and the savings


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> I'd call that a decent price for what was a $600+ bag. Shelby does have great bag deal luck! I LOVE the dark green Mattie that I think was a good deal. Lots of pretty green bags here lately.


Oh did you snag that? Yes, that was a beauty too!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Chocolate Nikki is stunning. What do you think of the size? Would you post a mod pic plz?   I’m still debating on a Mini.


I like the size, but it's noticeably smaller. I had a mini before in stiff leather that just didn't work for me as it was too stiff and small. But the mini in SW is much better. I'll take a mod shot in a bit.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Oh did you snag that? Yes, that was a beauty too!



Oh no... it's hers. I just admire it's photos. haha


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Fair point. I'd give it an 8.5/10 for condition. And I paid $57 shipped. I can only hope to get the same kind of deals that @Shelby33 does some day!


I know....she has gotten some great deals
But maybe she's paid higher prices of some bags too
8.5 is good for a ten year old bag I think


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Fair point. I'd give it an 8.5/10 for condition. And I paid $57 shipped. I can only hope to get the same kind of deals that @Shelby33 does some day!


my most recently purchased rm bag - navy mab - is I would say a 9 .....must be ten years old and I paid less than what you paid for yours 
That seller knew RM.  she had two bags for sale both at rock bottom prices.  guess she just wanted to sell and be done with them.  every now and then I go back to ebay to see if she's selling anything else


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> my most recently purchased rm bag - navy mab - is I would say a 9 .....must be ten years old and I paid less than what you paid for yours
> That seller knew RM.  she had two bags for sale both at rock bottom prices.  guess she just wanted to sell and be done with them.  every now and then I go back to ebay to see if she's selling anything else



I don't mind paying for something I really love but there's nothing like finding an amazing deal!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I don't mind paying for something I really love but there's nothing like finding an amazing deal!


Agree!!!  Shelby is the queen of the deals!!  Every once in a while I get a good deal too but not like her!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Which one?


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Which one?



I like black but I think it's just personal preference! I don't wear much brown/tan/cream in general but I think it looks great on other people.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Which one?


For me, it's definitely the black...that was the one Rebecca used to wear all the time (I remember seeing pics of her wearing it)!


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> For me, it's definitely the black...that was the one Rebecca used to wear all the time (I remember seeing pics of her wearing it)!


black one for sale on TRR


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> black one for sale on TRR


I don’t see it on there hmm


----------



## Denverite

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Which one?



I like the black one too! That bag is HEAVY! I had the black with gunmetal!


----------



## Denverite

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I don’t see it on there hmm



I don't see it either, but I think @Haughty has the preview, so maybe that one will pop up tomorrow!


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I don’t see it on there hmm



let me see if I can post a link


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Which one?



 2 or 3


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I don’t see it on there hmm





			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/rebecca-minkoff-studded-leather-handle-bag-9abjo?position=3#
		

!

$64 with the discount!

it came up today for the preview i think, so should be available tomorrow


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> 2 or 3


I was just about to ask you on the Deals thread what Coach bags you have but figured it would be better over here. I just recently discovered the world of vintage Coach bags.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> I was just about to ask you on the Deals thread what Coach bags you have but figured it would be better over here. I just recently discovered the world of vintage Coach bags.



Two Madison Hailey bags.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Two Madison Hailey bags.
> 
> View attachment 5000357
> View attachment 5000356


Oh, I remember seeing the top one in the What handbag are you wearing thread. It was so pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LipglossedX

@jennalovesbags 

Super bummed to have missed this one!!! 









						Rebecca Minkoff Navy Devote Large Hobo Bag
					

Shop gadjac's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Authentic Rebecca Minkoff Navy Devote Large Hobo Cool Strappy Belt Accents.  Striped Lining. Large Size Hobo or Shoulder Bag.   Leather is in excellent condition...it has just been...




					poshmark.com


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I remember seeing the top one in the What handbag are you wearing thread. It was so pretty! Thanks for sharing!



You're very welcome!  It is...   And there are definitely similarities in the Madison Hailey and Nikki styles (hobo, side hardware), which is why I love them both.


----------



## shesnochill

Denverite said:


> I like the black one too! That bag is HEAVY! I had the black with gunmetal!




So heavy! I had one too. Black with gold studs. I couldn’t do it lol I carry too much s***


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> So heavy! I had one too. Black with gold studs. I couldn’t do it lol I carry too much s***


So much what? Soup? Sand? Sage? Soda? Anna it's really hard to understand you when you **** ***  * * *  * * * *.


----------



## LipglossedX

Bag order updates... Black Nikki says out for delivery now but we'll see if it gets here today still? At least it made it close by after being MIA. Glazed Espresso Mattie has not shipped yet... still unsure if it will at all from that seller? lol That is a weird one.


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


> Bag order updates... Black Nikki says out for delivery now but we'll see if it gets here today still? At least it made it close by after being MIA. Glazed Espresso Mattie has not shipped yet... still unsure if it will at all from that seller? lol That is a weird one.



Is that the glazed espresso with paisley lining that looks more burgundy? Or the glazed espresso from ebay that said new or like new? I also hope your black nikki gets there today!


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> Is that the glazed espresso with paisley lining that looks more burgundy? Or the glazed espresso from ebay that said new or like new? I also hope your black nikki gets there today!



It's the paisley one that looked more burgundy. Black Nikki also had blurry photos so I don't even 100% know what condition it's in as it did have some interior stains... adventures in poshmark buying!


----------



## JenJBS

Justifying posting this here, since my beautiful green MiniMAC is in the pic. My Mini-Panther - Kipling. 18lbs. Sorry for the bad lighting.


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


> It's the paisley one that looked more burgundy. Black Nikki also had blurry photos so I don't even 100% know what condition it's in as it did have some interior stains... adventures in poshmark buying!



Posh is for sure an adventure lol! I hope that sellers ships the mattie, I want to see more pics!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Justifying posting this here, since my beautiful green MiniMAC is in the pic. My Mini-Panther - Kipling. 18lbs. Sorry for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5001346


What a gorgeous cat!!!  Mini Panther all right!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Justifying posting this here, since my beautiful green MiniMAC is in the pic. My Mini-Panther - Kipling. 18lbs. Sorry for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5001346



Aww cute black kitty!!! And pretty green Mini Mac too!  I used to have a black cat named Puma who was my own little panther.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Justifying posting this here, since my beautiful green MiniMAC is in the pic. My Mini-Panther - Kipling. 18lbs. Sorry for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5001346


Cute!


----------



## LipglossedX

Black Nikki FAIL! It just arrived and the interior is gross!! NOPE!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> What a gorgeous cat!!!  Mini Panther all right!!!



Thank you!     And he knows it...  



LipglossedX said:


> Aww cute black kitty!!! And pretty green Mini Mac too!  I used to have a black cat named Puma who was my own little panther.



Thank you!   Any chance we can see pics of Puma? 



samfalstaff said:


> Cute!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Black Nikki FAIL! It just arrived and the interior is gross!! NOPE!



So sorry. How disappointing.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> So sorry. How disappointing.



Lol it's okay just a icky surprise... I didn't expect this one to be perfect but this is not "Very good has a couple of stains in the lining" condition. It is literally spending the night inside a trash bag in a closet until the morning to look it over more and then will be getting returned.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Black Nikki FAIL! It just arrived and the interior is gross!! NOPE!


Oh, no! Is this the SW one?


----------



## laurenrr

LipglossedX said:


> Black Nikki FAIL! It just arrived and the interior is gross!! NOPE!


Aw sorry thats disappointing


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, no! Is this the SW one?



No that was @Haughty 's bag. Curious how hers turned out! This one is this bag: https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-5f4ace77800f64793c838be4

Interior is way worse than it looks there and instantly set off my allergies and the outside leather is in good shape but has some kind of minor dirt on it so she didn't even wipe it off or make any cleaning attempts. No wonder she accepted my offer in about 30 seconds...

Edit: I guess the photo does show it but what I thought was shadows is all just dirt and who knows what. My bad for not being more thorough!


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> No that was @Haughty 's bag. Curious how hers turned out! This one is this bag: https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-5f4ace77800f64793c838be4
> 
> Interior is way worse than it looks there and instantly set off my allergies and the outside leather is in good shape but has some kind of minor dirt on it so she didn't even wipe it off or make any cleaning attempts. No wonder she accepted my offer in about 30 seconds...
> 
> Edit: I guess the photo does show it some but what I thought was shadows, etc is all just dirt and who knows what.


Haven’t done anything with mine yet.  I had low expectations so hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised.   I need to get out the Oxyclean and see what can be done.


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> No that was @Haughty 's bag. Curious how hers turned out! This one is this bag: https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-5f4ace77800f64793c838be4
> 
> Interior is way worse than it looks there and instantly set off my allergies and the outside leather is in good shape but has some kind of minor dirt on it so she didn't even wipe it off or make any cleaning attempts. No wonder she accepted my offer in about 30 seconds...
> 
> Edit: I guess the photo does show it some but what I thought was shadows, etc is all just dirt and who knows what.


Do you ever have a problem returning to PM?  Have a claim with them.  Post guy Dropped off a bag and told the Mr we owed an extra $40 for postage for a bag coming from Alabama.   Returned to sender.   This was after taking 2 weeks to send the bag.  Claim filed yesterday but have heard nothing


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Do you ever have a problem returning to PM?  Have a claim with them.  Post guy Dropped off a bag and told the Mr we owed an extra $40 for postage for a bag coming from Alabama.   Returned to sender.   This was after taking 2 weeks to send the bag.  Claim filed yesterday but have heard nothing



I've never returned anything from them so I have no idea. That sucks!


----------



## LipglossedX

The whole interior is like that. It could be cleaned up a lot if someone wanted to but the way it's setting off my allergies like crazy is a no go for me (it has a musty scent). Oh well! Back it will go (hopefully - I've never returned to poshmark before) and I am back on the black Nikki hunt. Just thought I'd share this bag fail with you guys since it happens sometimes.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 5001417
> View attachment 5001418
> 
> 
> The whole interior is like that. It could be cleaned up a lot if someone wanted to but the way it's setting off my allergies like crazy is a no go for me (it has a musty scent). Oh well! Back it will go (hopefully - I've never returned to poshmark before) and I am back on the black Nikki hunt. Just thought I'd share this bag fail with you guys since it happens sometimes.


Musty smells are a no-no for me. Too hard to get rid of and gives me migraines. Returns based on smell usually are honored if the seller didn't disclose.


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Do you ever have a problem returning to PM?  Have a claim with them.  Post guy Dropped off a bag and told the Mr we owed an extra $40 for postage for a bag coming from Alabama.   Returned to sender.   This was after taking 2 weeks to send the bag.  Claim filed yesterday but have heard nothing


Forty dollars! That's a lot of postage.


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> Black Nikki FAIL! It just arrived and the interior is gross!! NOPE!



That’s the worst, I’m sorry.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Forty dollars! That's a lot of postage.


What? No.


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> What? No.


Has to be a mistake but the postal guy had no idea What it was for.   Wasn’t overnight shipping either.   Took a week to get here.    Hopefully it will get sorted out and will come back to me.


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 5001417
> View attachment 5001418
> 
> 
> The whole interior is like that. It could be cleaned up a lot if someone wanted to but the way it's setting off my allergies like crazy is a no go for me (it has a musty scent). Oh well! Back it will go (hopefully - I've never returned to poshmark before) and I am back on the black Nikki hunt. Just thought I'd share this bag fail with you guys since it happens sometimes.





LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 5001417
> View attachment 5001418
> 
> 
> The whole interior is like that. It could be cleaned up a lot if someone wanted to but the way it's setting off my allergies like crazy is a no go for me (it has a musty scent). Oh well! Back it will go (hopefully - I've never returned to poshmark before) and I am back on the black Nikki hunt. Just thought I'd share this bag fail with you guys since it happens sometimes.


maybe if we continue to open cases and send them back, sellers will realize they must be better in their descriptions and realize they must be truthful about condition, smells, rips, etc.

I have seen quite a few OS black Nikkis for sale lately.   Will keep an eye out


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> maybe if we continue to open cases and send them back, sellers will realize they must be better in their descriptions and realize they must be truthful about condition, smells, rips, etc.
> 
> I have seen quite a few OS black Nikkis for sale lately.   Will keep an eye out



Yeah, this was from a bigger reseller. I think she probably just gets them at Goodwill, etc and lists them without doing any cleaning, etc. Lesson learned!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Justifying posting this here, since my beautiful green MiniMAC is in the pic. My Mini-Panther - Kipling. 18lbs. Sorry for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5001346


He's beautiful, what a great photo!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Lol it's okay just a icky surprise... I didn't expect this one to be perfect but this is not "Very good has a couple of stains in the lining" condition. It is literally spending the night inside a trash bag in a closet until the morning to look it over more and then will be getting returned.


I'm sorry! What lining is it?
Just saw bw floral


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Which one?


black looks better with the studs IMO


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> No that was @Haughty 's bag. Curious how hers turned out! This one is this bag: https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-5f4ace77800f64793c838be4
> 
> Interior is way worse than it looks there and instantly set off my allergies and the outside leather is in good shape but has some kind of minor dirt on it so she didn't even wipe it off or make any cleaning attempts. No wonder she accepted my offer in about 30 seconds...
> 
> Edit: I guess the photo does show it but what I thought was shadows is all just dirt and who knows what. My bad for not being more thorough!


The lining does pull out, do you think you could pull it out and let it soak in some soapy water?


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Justifying posting this here, since my beautiful green MiniMAC is in the pic. My Mini-Panther - Kipling. 18lbs. Sorry for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5001346


he IS a big boy and beautiful...nice bag too


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> he IS a big boy and beautiful...nice bag too



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

One area of my Wine Nikki seems much less distressed than the rest of the bag. Any advice on how to 'distress' it so that it matches the rest of the bag? I looked online and saw to use alcohol and sandpaper or heat... Uh... Um... No???


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> He's beautiful, what a great photo!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> The lining does pull out, do you think you could pull it out and let it soak in some soapy water?



I definitely could (and it would clean up a lot) but the smell was making me gag a bit when I pulled it out. I think something liquid spilled in it and it was just left alone, etc. I was expecting to have to clean it out but I'm not really up for an actual smell issue. I'm allergic to mold and some fragrances and this one has something going on with it.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I definitely could (and it would clean up a lot) but the smell was making me gag a bit when I pulled it out. I think something liquid spilled in it and it was just left alone, etc. I was expecting to have to clean it out but I'm not really up for an actual smell issue. I'm allergic to mold and some fragrances and this one has something going on with it.


Oh im sorry. I don't think you will have a problem returning it to PM and getting your $ back, but it sucks when you're excited about something and it's just a big letdown.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Oh im sorry. I don't think you will have a problem returning it to PM and getting your $ back, but it sucks when you're excited about something and it's just a big letdown.



It's okay, just an unfortunate surprise. I was actually looking at other ones but this one was a great price so I took the chance... Hopefully, the return goes okay.


----------



## LipglossedX

In more positive updates my mystery GE Mattie just shipped out today!! Let's hope this one arrives in decent shape since seller was not responsive.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> In more positive updates my mystery GE Mattie just shipped out today!! Let's hope this one arrives in decent shape since seller was not responsive.


I'll keep my fingers AND toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## Shelby33

I got my Havana Hobo, I forgot all about it with all the excitement with GA! 
So thought I'd just show some pictures. One is in the sun and one is not. I'll use it if my love for GA ever dies down


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I got my Havana Hobo, I forgot all about it with all the excitement with GA!
> So thought I'd just show some pictures. One is in the sun and one is not. I'll use it if my love for GA ever dies down
> View attachment 5001907
> View attachment 5001908


   OMG this is beautiful


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I got my Havana Hobo, I forgot all about it with all the excitement with GA!
> So thought I'd just show some pictures. One is in the sun and one is not. I'll use it if my love for GA ever dies down
> View attachment 5001907
> View attachment 5001908


OMG I love it!!!!  What a great bag at a great price!!  If you want to use your new bag for today, I'm sure GA won't mind!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I got my Havana Hobo, I forgot all about it with all the excitement with GA!
> So thought I'd just show some pictures. One is in the sun and one is not. I'll use it if my love for GA ever dies down
> View attachment 5001907
> View attachment 5001908



Pretty purple! I wear black bags most of the time so I shouldn't talk but I feel like people should rock pretty colorful bags more often! They can be so cheerful.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty purple! I wear black bags most of the time so I shouldn't talk but I feel like people should rock pretty colorful bags more often! They can be so cheerful.


I agree!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG I love it!!!!  What a great bag at a great price!!  If you want to use your new bag for today, I'm sure GA won't mind!!


Well I mind!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> OMG this is beautiful


Thanks! It's very light and very soft leather.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> It's okay, just an unfortunate surprise. I was actually looking at other ones but this one was a great price so I took the chance... Hopefully, the return goes okay.


It will-document with photos and tell them about the smell.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> It will-document with photos and tell them about the smell.



Thanks, I was going to submit it last night but figured I should get more photos, etc before doing it just to show everything. There's literally just dirt on the outside - not a reason I'm sending it back but why wouldn't you at least wipe off a bag before shipping it out to someone??? This poor Nikki has seen some sh*t!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks, I was going to submit it last night but figured I should get more photos, etc before doing it just to show everything. There's literally just dirt on the outside - not a reason I'm sending it back but why wouldn't you at least wipe off a bag before shipping it out to someone???


I don't know. When I sold, I made sure they were clean and conditioned. How much effort does it take to wipe down a bag even with a damp paper towel?? Just don't "accept" the item.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> What? No.


It isn't? Last time I sent a bag myself it was $12. And it was a big bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> I got my Havana Hobo, I forgot all about it with all the excitement with GA!
> So thought I'd just show some pictures. One is in the sun and one is not. I'll use it if my love for GA ever dies down
> View attachment 5001907
> View attachment 5001908


Oh also has outside front pocket and back pocket. Interior set up is the same pockets as the full size Nikki.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> In more positive updates my mystery GE Mattie just shipped out today!! Let's hope this one arrives in decent shape since seller was not responsive.


YAY!   Can't wait to see it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I got my Havana Hobo, I forgot all about it with all the excitement with GA!
> So thought I'd just show some pictures. One is in the sun and one is not. I'll use it if my love for GA ever dies down
> View attachment 5001907
> View attachment 5001908


PURPLE!!!! This is beautiful! Where can I get one? Because I need another bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh also has outside front pocket and back pocket. Interior set up is the same pockets as the full size Nikki.


What's the brand again?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What's the brand again?


It's Hayden Harnett....I saw a purple one on either eBay or Posh but it was $90!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It's Hayden Harnett....I saw a purple one on either eBay or Posh but it was $90!!


Saw that one. Here's another.Tweed with embroidery: https://poshmark.com/listing/Hayden-Harnette-Brooklyn-NY-5e7a6a2108d2c2d4a9f10d0b

It looks to be a big bag. I think we need a mod shot pretty please...


----------



## Antonia

Here is a picture of the Tano Analisa bag I've been waiting for...it was supposed to arrive late last week...it's one of the missing in USPS abyss packages just like most of you are going through right now!   This bag is super rare....years ago I used to spend a lot of time in the Tano subforum and this was the one bag everyone wanted (well this and the Minilisa-which was more common....the Analisa which is the larger version is very hard to find)!!  Where, oh where art thou Ms. Analisa??


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Here is a picture of the Tano Analisa bag I've been waiting for...it was supposed to arrive late last week...it's one of the missing in USPS abyss packages just like most of you are going through right now!   This bag is super rare....years ago I used to spend a lot of time in the Tano subforum and this was the one bag everyone wanted (well this and the Minilisa-which was more common....the Analisa which is the larger version is very hard to find)!!  Where, oh where are you Ms. Analisa??
> 
> View attachment 5001988



Pretty!!! I definitely feel like I've seen one somewhere...


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Here is a picture of the Tano Analisa bag I've been waiting for...it was supposed to arrive late last week...it's one of the missing in USPS abyss packages just like most of you are going through right now!   This bag is super rare....years ago I used to spend a lot of time in the Tano subforum and this was the one bag everyone wanted (well this and the Minilisa-which was more common....the Analisa which is the larger version is very hard to find)!!  Where, oh where art thou Ms. Analisa??
> 
> View attachment 5001988


Ooh, is that purple lining?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, is that purple lining?


YES!!! The one thing I hated were their bright orange linings but I would have bought it anyway!  So happy to have found it with purple!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What's the brand again?


Hayden Harnett. Not their later company which is Hayden by Hayden Harnett and not leather. 
I think this bag is from 2008.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> PURPLE!!!! This is beautiful! Where can I get one? Because I need another bag!


I found it on PM for 15.00!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here is a picture of the Tano Analisa bag I've been waiting for...it was supposed to arrive late last week...it's one of the missing in USPS abyss packages just like most of you are going through right now!   This bag is super rare....years ago I used to spend a lot of time in the Tano subforum and this was the one bag everyone wanted (well this and the Minilisa-which was more common....the Analisa which is the larger version is very hard to find)!!  Where, oh where art thou Ms. Analisa??
> 
> View attachment 5001988


Stunning bag!! I used to love reading the old Tano threads before they took the forum down.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Do you ever have a problem returning to PM?  Have a claim with them.  Post guy Dropped off a bag and told the Mr we owed an extra $40 for postage for a bag coming from Alabama.   Returned to sender.   This was after taking 2 weeks to send the bag.  Claim filed yesterday but have heard nothing


That is so strange, I thought PM automatically picked up the difference and 40 seems like a LOT to me. My sister just sent me a HUGE box and it wasn't even 20.00.


----------



## Shelby33

Just dropping in to say, there is probably a very good reason why women my age do not have toddlers. But at the same time, I don't think I've been in better shape. Trying to be positive


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Saw that one. Here's another.Tweed with embroidery: https://poshmark.com/listing/Hayden-Harnette-Brooklyn-NY-5e7a6a2108d2c2d4a9f10d0b
> 
> It looks to be a big bag. I think we need a mod shot pretty please...


Sure I will try to do that today or tomorrow! I'm still using miss GA MAB.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Just dropping in to say, there is probably a very good reason why women my age do not have toddlers. But at the same time, I don't think I've been in better shape. Trying to be positive



Hang in there!! haha


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Hayden Harnett. Not their later company which is Hayden by Hayden Harnett and not leather.
> I think this bag is from 2008.


Yeah, I looked them up and found some vegan bags. That explains it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> YES!!! The one thing I hated were their bright orange linings but I would have bought it anyway!  So happy to have found it with purple!!


I love orange, but that purple (of what I could see) is such a nice color.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Just dropping in to say, there is probably a very good reason why women my age do not have toddlers. But at the same time, I don't think I've been in better shape. Trying to be positive


Yes, hang in there! Soon he'll be a sullen teenager.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Sure I will try to do that today or tomorrow! I'm still using miss GA MAB.


Okay. Understandable!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Just dropping in to say, there is probably a very good reason why women my age do not have toddlers. But at the same time, I don't think I've been in better shape. Trying to be positive


lifting 30 lbs several times a day keeping you in shape?  and running after him


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> lifting 30 lbs several times a day keeping you in shape?  and running after him


Yes hahaha


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Saw that one. Here's another.Tweed with embroidery: https://poshmark.com/listing/Hayden-Harnette-Brooklyn-NY-5e7a6a2108d2c2d4a9f10d0b
> 
> It looks to be a big bag. I think we need a mod shot pretty please...


Here you go, it's kind of dark in my room so not the best picture as far as color goes.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go, it's kind of dark in my room so not the best picture as far as color goes.
> View attachment 5002245


Thanks! That's a big one! Looks great on you especially with the jacket!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go, it's kind of dark in my room so not the best picture as far as color goes.
> View attachment 5002245


That's such a great bag!  Do you find it easy to get in and out of, etc.?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> That's such a great bag!  Do you find it easy to get in and out of, etc.?


Yes, I wonder this too! Or maybe I don’t need to know ha ha or I’ll be looking for one


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go, it's kind of dark in my room so not the best picture as far as color goes.
> View attachment 5002245


Another bag that looks great on you!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Another bag that looks great on you!


Thanks Carrie!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> That's such a great bag!  Do you find it easy to get in and out of, etc.?


I don't know yet haha! Still with GA!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! That's a big one! Looks great on you especially with the jacket!


It's actually not that big to me, I'll have to see how it looks with my stuff in it. I just put a few packages of baby wipes in it for the picture.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> lifting 30 lbs several times a day keeping you in shape?  and running after him


Looking all over for him because he likes boxes.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! That's a big one! Looks great on you especially with the jacket!


Oh and thank you, one of my sisters just sent me the jacket and it was actually warm enough to wear it today!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Looking all over for him because he likes boxes.
> View attachment 5002535



Kids are so funny. I remember spending days playing with a massive 5 ft tall type box once or twice... the best toy!


----------



## LipglossedX

Thought I'd share this old thread for some pretty bags and a fun read (although I haven't read it all)...





						What fits inside the Devote/Nikki/MAB/MAM/Matinee? And which bag is the best?
					

OK, so here it is.  There was some talk in this thread, http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/devote-vs-nikki-devote-owners-opinions-422197.html     about what you can fit in the Devote vs. the Nikki and other bags.  So, since I have no life and no real hobbies, I decided to take a bunch of...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Thought I'd share this old thread for some pretty bags and a fun read (although I haven't read it all)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fits inside the Devote/Nikki/MAB/MAM/Matinee? And which bag is the best?
> 
> 
> OK, so here it is.  There was some talk in this thread, http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/devote-vs-nikki-devote-owners-opinions-422197.html     about what you can fit in the Devote vs. the Nikki and other bags.  So, since I have no life and no real hobbies, I decided to take a bunch of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002542


Good one!


----------



## shesnochill

Peeping in here to say hello!

THANK
THE
GODS
ITS
FRIDAY
TOMORROW


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Thought I'd share this old thread for some pretty bags and a fun read (although I haven't read it all)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fits inside the Devote/Nikki/MAB/MAM/Matinee? And which bag is the best?
> 
> 
> OK, so here it is.  There was some talk in this thread, http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/devote-vs-nikki-devote-owners-opinions-422197.html     about what you can fit in the Devote vs. the Nikki and other bags.  So, since I have no life and no real hobbies, I decided to take a bunch of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002542


I think I need a Devote!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> I think I need a Devote!!!


Yes! They are much heavier but I love the one I have now. Not sure I need others... unless I can't find a purple Nikki, then I'd consider it.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Yes! They are much heavier but I love the one I have now. Not sure I need others... unless I can't find a purple Nikki, then I'd consider it.


I just remember Shelby saying how much easier they are to use compared to the Nikki.


----------



## Shelby33

A few of you had questions about the HH Havana Hobo. 
First, the strap is adjustable. 


I hadn't realized the front pocket is actually 2 pockets. 


How easy is it to use? Easier than the Nikki, not as easy as a MAB or MAM. 
It opens like this and it's easy to get your stuff without taking the bag off your shoulder. 


It seems to feel light, but I haven't used it yet for any length of time. 
Hope this helps, I think it was @Antonia and @Jeepgurl76 who asked?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> A few of you had questions about the HH Havana Hobo.
> First, the strap is adjustable.
> View attachment 5002975
> 
> I hadn't realized the front pocket is actually 2 pockets.
> View attachment 5002976
> 
> How easy is it to use? Easier than the Nikki, not as easy as a MAB or MAM.
> It opens like this and it's easy to get your stuff without taking the bag off your shoulder.
> View attachment 5002978
> 
> It seems to feel light, but I haven't used it yet for any length of time.
> Hope this helps, I think it was @Antonia and @Jeepgurl76 who asked?


Thank you for posting  I really like the way it opens up!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you for posting  I really like the way it opens up!


Me too, I usually don't like flaps but this is easy!


----------



## Shelby33

There is also a Havana 2.0, which is smaller, comes with 2 straps, but I don't see it often.


----------



## Shelby33

Also I'm not a stalker, but almost everyday I accidentally click on someone's profile instead of the thread and I don't know if people can see that or not but I cringe everytime I do it so sorry


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Also I'm not a stalker, but almost everyday I accidentally click on someone's profile instead of the thread and I don't know if people can see that or not but I cringe everytime I do it so sorry


I'm sure you're not the only one who's done that-lol!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> There is also a Havana 2.0, which is smaller, comes with 2 straps, but I don't see it often.
> View attachment 5003025
> View attachment 5003026


I need this in my life


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Also I'm not a stalker, but almost everyday I accidentally click on someone's profile instead of the thread and I don't know if people can see that or not but I cringe everytime I do it so sorry



Do people get notified of that? I go try to look for bag photos on people's profiles sometimes lol


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> A few of you had questions about the HH Havana Hobo.
> First, the strap is adjustable.
> View attachment 5002975
> 
> I hadn't realized the front pocket is actually 2 pockets.
> View attachment 5002976
> 
> How easy is it to use? Easier than the Nikki, not as easy as a MAB or MAM.
> It opens like this and it's easy to get your stuff without taking the bag off your shoulder.
> View attachment 5002978
> 
> It seems to feel light, but I haven't used it yet for any length of time.
> Hope this helps, I think it was @Antonia and @Jeepgurl76 who asked?


I forgot to add some pictures of the details which I love. The HW is NOT nearly this yellow, that's just the way the photos turned out. Also, you can wear the bag with the front pocket showing, or facing the other way with no pocket showing.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Do people get notified of that? I go try to look for bag photos on people's profiles sometimes lol


I don't know. If someone looked at mine I wouldn't think anything of it but the amount of times I do it, makes me look like a stalker


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know. If someone looked at mine I wouldn't think anything of it but the amount of times I do it, makes me look like a stalker



Idk I just clicked on yours? Do you see anything?


----------



## LipglossedX

I think it only shows up in the "last seen..." thing on people's own profiles. I think we are safe haha


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Idk I just clicked on yours? Do you see anything?


"Warning:LipglossedX has accessed your profile to see if you're all that."   
No I don't see anything just kidding!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I need this in my life


It is pretty frickin cute isn't it?


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> "Warning:LipglossedX has accessed your profile to see if you're all that."
> No I don't see anything just kidding!


That would be my dream job.   Stalking people and getting paid to do it!

Well, that and typing autopsy reports


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> That would be my dream job.   Stalking people and getting paid to do it!
> 
> Well, that and typing autopsy reports



Pretty sure that's a real detective/crime related job. I love online research and hunting things down.


----------



## Antonia

I only love hunting down O/S RM's....


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty sure that's a real detective/crime related job. I love online research and hunting things down.


I do too!


----------



## LipglossedX

Well my Nikki Fail poshmark return was approved (glad I took better photos of it) and the bag is dropped off at the post office to go back to seller. She was super pissed and I do feel bad. No more questionable interior bags for me.

Bought the Noir Nikki with signature hardware I was also considering before. Rather just pay for a nice one since I think it's a bag I'll want to use a lot so here's to Black Nikki attempt #2....


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Well my Nikki Fail poshmark return was approved (glad I took better photos of it) and the bag is dropped off at the post office to go back to seller. She was super pissed and I do feel bad. No more questionable interior bags for me.
> 
> Bought the Noir Nikki with signature hardware I was also considering before. Rather just pay for a nice one since I think it's a bag I'll want to use a lot so here's to Black Nikki attempt #2....


That's good!!  Good luck with Nikki #2!


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> Well my Nikki Fail poshmark return was approved (glad I took better photos of it) and the bag is dropped off at the post office to go back to seller. She was super pissed and I do feel bad. No more questionable interior bags for me.
> 
> Bought the Noir Nikki with signature hardware I was also considering before. Rather just pay for a nice one since I think it's a bag I'll want to use a lot so here's to Black Nikki attempt #2....


Was that the one for 120 on eBay but seller offered 100?   That is a pretty bag


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Was that the one for 120 on eBay but seller offered 100?   That is a pretty bag



No this one has been on poshmark for a while. Not sure I saw the one on ebay?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> "Warning:LipglossedX has accessed your profile to see if you're all that."
> No I don't see anything just kidding!



This needs to become a real thing!  Or maybe - JaneDoe has accessed your profile to droll over your bags.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Well my Nikki Fail poshmark return was approved (glad I took better photos of it) and the bag is dropped off at the post office to go back to seller. She was super pissed and I do feel bad. No more questionable interior bags for me.
> 
> Bought the Noir Nikki with signature hardware I was also considering before. Rather just pay for a nice one since I think it's a bag I'll want to use a lot so here's to Black Nikki attempt #2....



I can't see why she's upset. She's the one who was less than honest about the condition of the bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Haughty said:


> That would be my dream job.   Stalking people and getting paid to do it!
> 
> Well, that and typing autopsy reports



Mine would be pet photographer! I love photography, and pets! A job that I get to play with both?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Well my Nikki Fail poshmark return was approved (glad I took better photos of it) and the bag is dropped off at the post office to go back to seller. She was super pissed and I do feel bad. No more questionable interior bags for me.
> 
> Bought the Noir Nikki with signature hardware I was also considering before. Rather just pay for a nice one since I think it's a bag I'll want to use a lot so here's to Black Nikki attempt #2....


Why was she super pissed??? She sent out the bag that way! Glad they sided with you as they should have.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> I can't see why she's upset. She's the one who was less than honest about the condition of the bag.



Well looking at the ad now it clearly wasn't that great inside and I shouldn't have bought it... the stain at the bottom in particular was actual soiling of something and it does smell musty. I was expecting more like normal makeup stains, etc which I would have just washed out. I'm actually wondering if someone used it as a diaper bag? Also as someone who also is a seller, her very angry reaction to me wanting to return it was not good business behavior and probably did not help her in poshmark's eyes. Oh well, lesson learned on my end.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Mine would be pet photographer! I love photography, and pets! A job that I get to play with both?



OMG I would love that too!! I have actually had a couple animal-related jobs (animal care, training, retail, etc) and they are the best! (but do not pay well haha)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Well looking at the ad now it clearly wasn't that great inside and I shouldn't have bought it... the stain at the bottom in particular was actual soiling of something and it does smell musty. I was expecting more like normal makeup stains, etc which I would have just washed out. I'm actually wondering if someone used it as a diaper bag? Also as someone who also is a seller, her very angry reaction to me wanting to return it was not good business behavior and probably did not help her in poshmark's eyes. Oh well, lesson learned on my end.


Seller knows she sent out a nasty bag so oh well! If it was possibly used as a diaper bag hmm ya no.


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> Well looking at the ad now it clearly wasn't that great inside and I shouldn't have bought it... the stain at the bottom in particular was actual soiling of something and it does smell musty. I was expecting more like normal makeup stains, etc which I would have just washed out. I'm actually wondering if someone used it as a diaper bag? Also as someone who also is a seller, her very angry reaction to me wanting to return it was not good business behavior and probably did not help her in poshmark's eyes. Oh well, lesson learned on my end.


In the end it worked out! I've found that Posh almost always sides with the buyer.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> In the end it worked out! I've found that Posh almost always sides with the buyer.



I've never done a return there so I wasn't sure how their process worked but I'm glad it went smooth. It's nice they do return shipping labels.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I just remember Shelby saying how much easier they are to use compared to the Nikki.


Much easier to get to my stuff!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> There is also a Havana 2.0, which is smaller, comes with 2 straps, but I don't see it often.
> View attachment 5003025
> View attachment 5003026


Oh, this bag is just pure happiness!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> There is also a Havana 2.0, which is smaller, comes with 2 straps, but I don't see it often.
> View attachment 5003025
> View attachment 5003026


There's a forest green one on mercari. Here's the link.








						Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo - Green on Mercari
					

Gently used - The cult favorite that launched the Hayden-Harnett label. This relaxed, buttery soft leather hobo—long touted as a pair-with-anything bag—has been updated with a fan-requested. Similar bag - https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hayden-harnett-havana-2-0-leather-hobo/4024062




					www.mercari.com


----------



## Shelby33

I tried out the Havana Hobo last night, it's great. Easy to get into, not heavy at all, liked it so much I got another one! 


This one is the "luxe" version from maybe 2006.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I tried out the Havana Hobo last night, it's great. Easy to get into, not heavy at all, liked it so much I got another one!
> View attachment 5004139
> 
> This one is the "luxe" version from maybe 2006.


Ohhh is this chocolate or black??  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I tried out the Havana Hobo last night, it's great. Easy to get into, not heavy at all, liked it so much I got another one!
> View attachment 5004139
> 
> This one is the "luxe" version from maybe 2006.



I like the woven details! and it looks nice to squish. Is that weird? lol


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I like the woven details! and it looks nice to squish. Is that weird? lol


No that is considered normal. It's the  people who don't squish that are weird.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ohhh is this chocolate or black??  Gorgeous!!!


Chocolate!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

LipglossedX said:


> Well looking at the ad now it clearly wasn't that great inside and I shouldn't have bought it... the stain at the bottom in particular was actual soiling of something and it does smell musty. I was expecting more like normal makeup stains, etc which I would have just washed out. I'm actually wondering if someone used it as a diaper bag? Also as someone who also is a seller, her very angry reaction to me wanting to return it was not good business behavior and probably did not help her in poshmark's eyes. Oh well, lesson learned on my end.



I’m glad you successfully returned it!  I’m new to Poshmark and Mercari and had some recent disappointments with “like new” bags that had worn corners, leather scuffs and obvious scratches to hardware.  One seller also reacted similarly to me... total denial.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> No that is considered normal. It's the  people who don't squish that are weird.



Yes!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate!


YUMMY!


----------



## shesnochill

Good morning (or should I say afternoon?) ladies! It's 1pm where I am. lol 

I just woke up not too long ago. This is my first weekend after three weeks of working all throughout the week.. I cancelled all my appointments and plans today, I want to just doing NOTHING! (Besides be on TPF of course.)

I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## shesnochill

Daniel | Grey Natural/Brushed Gold | Lrg
					

Get down to business with this updated take on our classic Daniel satchel. Crafted with additional rivets, an optional crossbody strap and reinforced hardware, the revamped Daniel is ready to take on your busy calendar. Ready to set a meeting? Crafted with soft, durable nubuck leather Red...




					www.hammitt.com
				





This came up as an ad and I kind of like it. Ugh lol


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Good morning (or should I say afternoon?) ladies! It's 1pm where I am. lol
> 
> I just woke up not too long ago. This is my first weekend after three weeks of working all throughout the week.. I cancelled all my appointments and plans today, I want to just doing NOTHING! (Besides be on TPF of course.)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!


That's just the kind of Saturday I'm having....it's a gloomy day and it makes me not want to leave the house.  I just finished showering a 1/2 hr ago and did my makeup for the day and it's just after 5:00 pm on the east coast.    I did do 2 loads of laundry and I'm going through some clothes to see what I can consign, etc.  Sometimes when I get new stuff it makes me want to get rid of old stuff that I've worn a bunch of times...like, ok, I'm ready for a new wardrobe-lol!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> That's just the kind of Saturday I'm having....it's a gloomy day and it makes me not want to leave the house.  I just finished showering a 1/2 hr ago and did my makeup for the day and it's just after 5:00 pm on the east coast.    I did do 2 loads of laundry and I'm going through some clothes to see what I can consign, etc.  Sometimes when I get new stuff it makes me want to get rid of old stuff that I've worn a bunch of times...like, ok, I'm ready for a new wardrobe-lol!


so do you put on makeup just for yourself (or your DH) if you're not going anywhere?  I don't.  If I'm running to the drugstore or someting quick I may put on brows.  If I'm going somewhere where I care more - like a dept store or doctors appointment - I will put on full makeup.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> so do you put on makeup just for yourself (or your DH) if you're not going anywhere?  I don't.  If I'm running to the drugstore or someting quick I may put on brows.  If I'm going somewhere where I care more - like a dept store or doctors appointment - I will put on full makeup.


I do it for me, so I feel good about myself-lol!  I wear make up 365 days a year.  Sometimes I might skip lipstick but that's about it!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> That's just the kind of Saturday I'm having....it's a gloomy day and it makes me not want to leave the house.  I just finished showering a 1/2 hr ago and did my makeup for the day and it's just after 5:00 pm on the east coast.    I did do 2 loads of laundry and I'm going through some clothes to see what I can consign, etc.  Sometimes when I get new stuff it makes me want to get rid of old stuff that I've worn a bunch of times...like, ok, I'm ready for a new wardrobe-lol!


No make up today! I don’t do it daily but I’ll do it even if I’m just staying home it makes me feel better being put together. laundry today too. I hate all my clothes but maybe 6 pieces. Can’t wait to one day go shopping again.  I hate clothes mainly I feel like I need to dress my age and I feel like there is no brands I really love for my age at 44. Maybe I just haven't accepted my age yet lol Brands are  probably out there I could love  I just haven’t found them yet. I love bags because they will always fit no matter what


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I do it for me, so I feel good about myself-lol!  I wear make up 365 days a year.  Sometimes I might skip lipstick but that's about it!


I feel better with makeup too but I'm too lazy to do it if I'm staying home


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No make up today! I don’t do it daily but I’ll do it even if I’m just staying home it makes me feel better being put together. laundry today too. I hate all my clothes but maybe 6 pieces. Can’t wait to one day go shopping again.  I hate clothes mainly I feel like I need to dress my age and I feel like there is no brands I really love for my age at 44. Maybe I just haven't accepted my age yet lol Brands are  probably out there I could love  I just haven’t found them yet. I love bags because they will always fit no matter what


I'm older than you and I don't really let it bother me too much as far as clothes.  I basically wear jeans and black tops most of the time.
I decided I'd like to try to find a pair of grey or off black jeans.  went to TJ maxx and they had a pair that were a maybe.  After searching and finding the jeans and a top, I found out the fitting rooms were closed.  I haven't been in the mood to shop and when I finally decide to try, it's a fail.  I won't buy jeans w/o trying on.
I did get a cute black jean jacket/hoody at the Levis store a couple of weeks ago.  probably too young for me but my hair covers the hood.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No make up today! I don’t do it daily but I’ll do it even if I’m just staying home it makes me feel better being put together. laundry today too. I hate all my clothes but maybe 6 pieces. Can’t wait to one day go shopping again.  I hate clothes mainly I feel like I need to dress my age and I feel like there is no brands I really love for my age at 44. Maybe I just haven't accepted my age yet lol Brands are  probably out there I could love  I just haven’t found them yet. I love bags because they will always fit no matter what


I know what you mean about dressing  for your age....I'm older than you but I don't FEEL my age...however...I'm not going to go shopping at the 'young' stores like F21 and I try to avoid the Jrs. dept. at Marshall's.  Sometimes the Misses section is too 'old' for me.  I love shopping on Vici Collection for fun and casual stuff and I love Zara for more cutting edge style.  Both are very affordable.  There's a local boutique in my town that sells clothes very similar to Vici and I do shop them too so I can support my local businesses.  Then for designer clothes, I shop The Real Real and local consignment shops.  Sometimes I cannot believe the deals I get from those places...it's insane!  Vici Collection always has a 20% off promo code and it's fun clothes...I think you might like it.  Some things are geared to the young (like mini dresses) but most of the other things are for women of all ages.


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> I know what you mean about dressing  for your age....I'm older than you but I don't FEEL my age...however...I'm not going to go shopping at the 'young' stores like F21 and I try to avoid the Jrs. dept. at Marshall's.  Sometimes the Misses section is too 'old' for me.  I love shopping on Vici Collection for fun and casual stuff and I love Zara for more cutting edge style.  Both are very affordable.  There's a local boutique in my town that sells clothes very similar to Vici and I do shop them too so I can support my local businesses.  Then for designer clothes, I shop The Real Real and local consignment shops.  Sometimes I cannot believe the deals I get from those places...it's insane!  Vici Collection always has a 20% off promo code and it's fun clothes...I think you might like it.  Some things are geared to the young (like mini dresses) but most of the other things are for women of all ages.


<hanging head in shame>.   I love me some tie dye!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I know what you mean about dressing  for your age....I'm older than you but I don't FEEL my age...however...I'm not going to go shopping at the 'young' stores like F21 and I try to avoid the Jrs. dept. at Marshall's.  Sometimes the Misses section is too 'old' for me.  I love shopping on Vici Collection for fun and casual stuff and I love Zara for more cutting edge style.  Both are very affordable.  There's a local boutique in my town that sells clothes very similar to Vici and I do shop them too so I can support my local businesses.  Then for designer clothes, I shop The Real Real and local consignment shops.  Sometimes I cannot believe the deals I get from those places...it's insane!  Vici Collection always has a 20% off promo code and it's fun clothes...I think you might like it.  Some things are geared to the young (like mini dresses) but most of the other things are for women of all ages.


That’s it!! I don’t feel my age I don’t want to shop at the young stores lol. I just want to look a little edgy but appropriate. Basics that look nice and well put together with my bag  Stylist is what I need ha ha. Thank you I’ll definitely check out your suggestions. Anyone else feel free to make any


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I know what you mean about dressing  for your age....I'm older than you but I don't FEEL my age...however...I'm not going to go shopping at the 'young' stores like F21 and I try to avoid the Jrs. dept. at Marshall's.  Sometimes the Misses section is too 'old' for me.  I love shopping on Vici Collection for fun and casual stuff and I love Zara for more cutting edge style.  Both are very affordable.  There's a local boutique in my town that sells clothes very similar to Vici and I do shop them too so I can support my local businesses.  Then for designer clothes, I shop The Real Real and local consignment shops.  Sometimes I cannot believe the deals I get from those places...it's insane!  Vici Collection always has a 20% off promo code and it's fun clothes...I think you might like it.  Some things are geared to the young (like mini dresses) but most of the other things are for women of all ages.


I've gotten some things at a local consignment shop too.. designer jeans are usually around $30.  I've gotten at least one pair and some tops and my Bal City there


----------



## LipglossedX

If anyone lives near a Maurices they carry a lot of variety and are super affordable (and they have constant sales). A lot isn't for me but I think it's one of those stores where most people could find an item or two they like and I've found some great tops and jackets there.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> If anyone lives near a Maurices they carry a lot of variety and are super affordable (and they have constant sales). A lot isn't for me but I think it's one of those stores where most people could find an item or two they like and I've found some great tops and jackets there.


20 min away from me


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> 20 min away from me



I know there's a bunch of locations. Out here there aren't a lot of them so I have no idea if they are more common in other states?


----------



## sdkitty

one of my best clothing deals was a pair of $200 AG jeans at tj maxx for ten or twenty dollars.  they weren't even on clearance.  I think they weren't recognized as designer by whoever priced them.  they're my favorite jeans


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> one of my best clothing deals was a pair of $200 AG jeans at tj maxx for ten or twenty dollars.  they weren't even on clearance.  I think they weren't recognized as designer by whoever priced them.  they'are my favorite jeans


I like TJ Max. My only issue is I don’t know the brands well so I never know if it’s a good deal or not based on is it quality.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Y'all may remember that my father is the best enabler. He attended a SS with me over a decade ago, held the bags while I decided, etc. I went over there today and showed him the suede MAM and his immediate response? Damn! I wish they made that in a man's bag! (Meanwhile, he has no place to go to need any sort of bag LOL)


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I like TJ Max. My only issue is I don’t know the brands well so I never know if it’s a good deal or not based on is it quality.


If I don't recognize a brand but I think I might like the item I'll try it on and sometimes I'll google it on my phone....TJM sometimes has good stuff and sometime not so much.  Generally I think it's a bit better than marshalls but also can depend on the individual location and what they have in stock at a given time.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Y'all may remember that my father is the best enabler. He attended a SS with me over a decade ago, held the bags while I decided, etc. I went over there today and showed him the suede MAM and his immediate response? Damn! I wish they made that in a man's bag! (Meanwhile, he has no place to go to need any sort of bag LOL)



Aww. That's great!


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> Aww. That's great!


It really is. It helps that he is a collector of nice things too. Or maybe that doesn't help LOL


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> It really is. It helps that he is a collector of nice things too. Or maybe that doesn't help LOL
> 
> sounds like he taught or modelled for you good taste


----------



## jennalovesbags

For sure. It was always a sort of "you get what you pay for" sort of upbringing. I realize we were lucky to have options, but I definitely agree that sometimes it's worth spending a little extra for! Like high quality leather


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I like TJ Max. My only issue is I don’t know the brands well so I never know if it’s a good deal or not based on is it quality.


Like @sdkitty said, typically TJM is slightly more upscale than Marshall's....if you ever see a purple price tag on an item, it's usually high end or contemporary designer.  I love shopping there for work out clothes!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> For sure. It was always a sort of "you get what you pay for" sort of upbringing. I realize we were lucky to have options, but I definitely agree that sometimes it's worth spending a little extra for! Like high quality leather



My mom loves good leather too so I am just going to blame this whole thing on her. haha She always had the older now-vintage Coach bags, etc when I was growing up and still has similar ones.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Good morning (or should I say afternoon?) ladies! It's 1pm where I am. lol
> 
> I just woke up not too long ago. This is my first weekend after three weeks of working all throughout the week.. I cancelled all my appointments and plans today, I want to just doing NOTHING! (Besides be on TPF of course.)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!


I did not realize it was Saturday, hope you have a good one!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> My mom loves good leather too so I am just going to blame this whole thing on her. haha She always had the older now-vintage Coach bags, etc when I was growing up and still has similar ones.


My mom has a large collection of boots so I will also blame her for my issue


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I did not realize it was Saturday, hope you have a good one!



I literally stared at the calendar this morning not knowing what day it was or that March starts on Monday.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Daniel | Grey Natural/Brushed Gold | Lrg
> 
> 
> Get down to business with this updated take on our classic Daniel satchel. Crafted with additional rivets, an optional crossbody strap and reinforced hardware, the revamped Daniel is ready to take on your busy calendar. Ready to set a meeting? Crafted with soft, durable nubuck leather Red...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hammitt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This came up as an ad and I kind of like it. Ugh lol


I really like that brand myself.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I literally stared at the calendar this morning not knowing what day it was or that March starts on Monday.


OK another thing I didn't realize!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> My mom has a large collection of boots so I will also blame her for my issue



Mine loves boots too (as do I) so at least I never have to explain why I definitely need more of them.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No make up today! I don’t do it daily but I’ll do it even if I’m just staying home it makes me feel better being put together. laundry today too. I hate all my clothes but maybe 6 pieces. Can’t wait to one day go shopping again.  I hate clothes mainly I feel like I need to dress my age and I feel like there is no brands I really love for my age at 44. Maybe I just haven't accepted my age yet lol Brands are  probably out there I could love  I just haven’t found them yet. I love bags because they will always fit no matter what


I wear what I'm comfortable in, mostly the stuff my niece sends me. She's 24, so maybe I don't dress my age but really my age never occurs to me when it comes to clothes, or bags, or behavior


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No make up today! I don’t do it daily but I’ll do it even if I’m just staying home it makes me feel better being put together. laundry today too. I hate all my clothes but maybe 6 pieces. Can’t wait to one day go shopping again.  I hate clothes mainly I feel like I need to dress my age and I feel like there is no brands I really love for my age at 44. Maybe I just haven't accepted my age yet lol Brands are  probably out there I could love  I just haven’t found them yet. I love bags because they will always fit no matter what


Oh and I absolutely loved my 40's!


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> I literally stared at the calendar this morning not knowing what day it was or that March starts on Monday.



The pandemic has done weird things to time.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> The pandemic has done weird things to time.



It definitely has!


----------



## Shelby33

My goal is pretty simple, not end up like this: (put wrong video up before)


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> My goal is pretty simple, not end up like this: (put wrong video up before)




I don't know, I kind of like them haha (but not that outfit)


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I don't know, I kind of like them haha (but not that outfit)


They are hilarious! But yes I meant the clothes.


----------



## LipglossedX

If anyone has any creative or functional bag storage solutions I would love to see! I am moving in April and the bedroom closet is pretty small. There is room for some type of additional slimmer storage shelf/dresser but I am not sure what to get yet and open to ideas.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I have a little cabinet from target that I love! And I also use proper very wide hooks for bags like the getaway tote that are massive. @LipglossedX


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> I have a little cabinet from target that I love! And I also use proper very wide hooks for bags like the getaway tote that are massive. @LipglossedX



I will check Target! and I hadn't been thinking about it but I could hang some bags inside the closet on the wall (it has smaller clothes racks on either side but nothing in-between - if that makes sense. it's like a tiny "step-in" closet lol). Thanks!


----------



## Purselover86

Antonia said:


> That's just the kind of Saturday I'm having....it's a gloomy day and it makes me not want to leave the house.  I just finished showering a 1/2 hr ago and did my makeup for the day and it's just after 5:00 pm on the east coast.    I did do 2 loads of laundry and I'm going through some clothes to see what I can consign, etc.  Sometimes when I get new stuff it makes me want to get rid of old stuff that I've worn a bunch of times...like, ok, I'm ready for a new wardrobe-lol!


Yes this is a whole Saturday mood today


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> I will check Target! and I hadn't been thinking about it but I could hang some bags inside the closet on the wall (it has smaller clothes racks on either side but nothing in-between - if that makes sense. it's like a tiny "step-in" closet lol). Thanks!



Here’s what I have, but I’ve been eyeing the bigger one. It looks like it’s sold out but they come back in frequently. https://www.target.com/p/windham-2-door-accent-cabinet-teal-threshold-8482/-/A-14395597

Bag-a-Vie Handbag Hanger Hook –... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XJ7GXRC?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> Good morning (or should I say afternoon?) ladies! It's 1pm where I am. lol
> 
> I just woke up not too long ago. This is my first weekend after three weeks of working all throughout the week.. I cancelled all my appointments and plans today, I want to just doing NOTHING! (Besides be on TPF of course.)
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!



Sounds like you more than deserve a break, and a day of doing nothing! Enjoy!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Here’s what I have, but I’ve been eyeing the bigger one. It looks like it’s sold out but they come back in frequently. https://www.target.com/p/windham-2-door-accent-cabinet-teal-threshold-8482/-/A-14395597
> 
> Bag-a-Vie Handbag Hanger Hook –... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XJ7GXRC?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share



Thanks!! I've seen those cabinets there before and I like those too!


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> I feel better with makeup too but I'm too lazy to do it if I'm staying home



Same. And I tell myself it's good to give my skin a 'break' and let it 'breathe' without make up on at least one day a week (Saturday)...  Sounds better than just being lazy...


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No make up today! I don’t do it daily but I’ll do it even if I’m just staying home it makes me feel better being put together. laundry today too. I hate all my clothes but maybe 6 pieces. Can’t wait to one day go shopping again.  I hate clothes mainly I feel like I need to dress my age and I feel like there is no brands I really love for my age at 44. Maybe I just haven't accepted my age yet lol Brands are  probably out there I could love  I just haven’t found them yet. I love bags because they will always fit no matter what



If I might make a suggestion that's helped me... Maybe start mixing in 'age appropriate' items with the items you like but don't feel are dressing your age. For me that worked better than trying to dress my age all at once. And I found I can wear a lot of the same styles, but at a higher quality level. A long sleeve tee shirt from the Ralph Lauren or Tommy Hilfiger at the outlet mall, rather than Walmart or Target. Jeans from WHBM or J Jill, rather than Jessica Simpson jeans. Anyway, those are the things that helped me. 42, turn 43 in just over two weeks.

I have a light pink jacket I get compliments on every time I wear it. I got it when I took my niece on her Graduation shopping trip to H&M and Forever 21. It's from H&M. I love it, but it's the only item I own form those 'young' stores. Mixing can work really well. 

The Post Your Outfit of the Day has some incredible inspiration - including from our own lovely @Antonia

Brands I love:
White House Black Market
Banana Republic
J Jill
Ann Taylor
Loft - especially Lou & Grey
Tommy Hilfiger Outlet
Ralph Lauren Outlet
Van Hausen Outlet
Some Eileen Fisher

Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I really like that brand myself.


I do too. I've been stalking the website waiting for the black one to be in stock again.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I feel better with makeup too but I'm too lazy to do it if I'm staying home


I was a tomboy when I was younger so never learned how to put the stuff on. As a result, I don't wear makeup other than tinted moisturizer and lip gloss. If I tried to apply makeup now, I'd probably look like a clown.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> If I might make a suggestion that's helped me... Maybe start mixing in 'age appropriate' items with the items you like but don't feel are dressing your age. For me that worked better than trying to dress my age all at once. And I found I can wear a lot of the same styles, but at a higher quality level. A long sleeve tee shirt from the Ralph Lauren or Tommy Hilfiger at the outlet mall, rather than Walmart or Target. Jeans from WHBM or J Jill, rather than Jessica Simpson jeans. Anyway, those are the things that helped me. 42, turn 43 in just over two weeks.
> 
> I have a light pink jacket I get compliments on every time I wear it. I got it when I took my niece on her Graduation shopping trip to H&M and Forever 21. It's from H&M. I love it, but it's the only item I own form those 'young' stores. Mixing can work really well.
> 
> The Post Your Outfit of the Day has some incredible inspiration - including from our own lovely @Antonia
> 
> Brands I love:
> White House Black Market
> Banana Republic
> J Jill
> Ann Taylor
> Loft - especially Lou & Grey
> Tommy Hilfiger Outlet
> Ralph Lauren Outlet
> Van Hausen Outlet
> Some Eileen Fisher
> 
> Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


Thanks @JenJBS


----------



## LipglossedX

As this username could indicate lol I like makeup (and lip glosses - which I can't wear now with a mask so they aren't getting much use). I previously was a lot more adventurous with trying new things/looks/etc but I mostly stick to the same products these days.  For clothes I kind of mix different brands and price points together and honestly, shop anywhere and see what I find. Could use some new stuff though... I miss normal shopping.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> I was a tomboy when I was younger so never learned how to put the stuff on. As a result, I don't wear makeup other than tinted moisturizer and lip gloss. If I tried to apply makeup now, I'd probably look like a clown.


Feel so behind in not having one! I really never developed a style I guess because in my 20s and 30s I worked so hard. 6 days a week usually and stuck in ugly work clothes. Always picking up overtime time or side hustles to save money and spend money lol once I was free out my work clothes just wanted comfy clothes.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> If anyone has any creative or functional bag storage solutions I would love to see! I am moving in April and the bedroom closet is pretty small. There is room for some type of additional slimmer storage shelf/dresser but I am not sure what to get yet and open to ideas.


I have used a pot rack at one time for my Nikkis, if you check Amazon there are tons of other storage ideas no matter how much space you have!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Feel so behind in not having one! I really never developed a style I guess because in my 20s and 30s I worked so hard. 6 days a week usually and stuck in ugly work clothes. Always picking up overtime time or side hustles to save money and spend money lol once I was free out my work clothes just wanted comfy clothes.


Well, whatever you are doing now, it's working! You look like a happy, healthy 30-something-year-old!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> As this username could indicate lol I like makeup (and lip glosses - which I can't wear now with a mask so they aren't getting much use). I previously was a lot more adventurous with trying new things/looks/etc but I mostly stick to the same products these days.  For clothes I kind of mix different brands and price points together and honestly, shop anywhere and see what I find. Could use some new stuff though... I miss normal shopping.


When we first moved to VT, the cases were so low, I actually was able to go into a Walgreens for the first time in 6 months and it was so much fun! There are a lot of thrift stores and antique shops and all kinds of shops I can't wait to check out though! 
I hate clothes shopping though.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I have used a pot rack at one time for my Nikkis, if you check Amazon there are tons of other storage ideas no matter how much space you have!


Do you always have your Nikki bags hanging? I struggle with this. I have them hanging now which seems to be best fitting them all together. I have wondered is it too much stress for the handle and should I just pile them on top of each other.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Feel so behind in not having one! I really never developed a style I guess because in my 20s and 30s I worked so hard. 6 days a week usually and stuck in ugly work clothes. Always picking up overtime time or side hustles to save money and spend money lol once I was free out my work clothes just wanted comfy clothes.



I think people's styles change over time so you aren't missing much... I am horrified by some of my previous outfit choices haha


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Feel so behind in not having one! I really never developed a style I guess because in my 20s and 30s I worked so hard. 6 days a week usually and stuck in ugly work clothes. Always picking up overtime time or side hustles to save money and spend money lol once I was free out my work clothes just wanted comfy clothes.


I kind of liked having to wear scrubs every day, didn't have to worry about clothes at all!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Do you always have your Nikki bags hanging? I struggle with this. I have them hanging now which seems to be best fitting them all together. I have wondered is it too much stress for the handle and should I just pile them on top of each other.


I have been hanging the Nikkis for years, and never had a problem. Others like to store them flat one on top of the other but I know I would somehow cause a crease if I did that.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I have used a pot rack at one time for my Nikkis, if you check Amazon there are tons of other storage ideas no matter how much space you have!



Thanks! The apartment actually has decent space and storage for other things (amusing story but I have lived there before in another unit years ago) it's just the bag situation that will need to be figured out if I want any additional ones.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> When we first moved to VT, the cases were so low, I actually was able to go into a Walgreens for the first time in 6 months and it was so much fun! There are a lot of thrift stores and antique shops and all kinds of shops I can't wait to check out though!
> I hate clothes shopping though.



Fun! I love going to thrift and antique shops. Treasure hunting.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I have been hanging the Nikkis for years, and never had a problem. Others like to store them flat one on top of the other but I know I would somehow cause a crease if I did that.


I will just keep hanging them! It works


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I think people's styles change over time so you aren't missing much... I am horrified by some of my previous outfit choices haha


When my grandson was born (c-section) I wore a long black sweater, jeans, black boots and a Beastie Boys T-shirt. Dr loved the outfit haha.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Fun! I love going to thrift and antique shops. Treasure hunting.


That and yard sales!! I need some old wagon wheels!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I will just keep hanging them! It works


You could always check them periodically too.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> When my grandson was born (c-section) I wore a long black sweater, jeans, black boots and a Beastie Boys T-shirt. Dr loved the outfit haha.



Love it!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! The apartment actually has decent space and storage for other things (amusing story but I have lived there before in another unit years ago) it's just the bag situation that will need to be figured out if I want any additional ones.


Also I have these for the closet, they were maybe 12.00 for 2 on Amazon. I cut some (I think) Styrofoam to put over where the handle would be for extra protection. These hang in the closet.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Also I have these for the closet, they were maybe 12.00 for 2 on Amazon. I cut some (I think) Styrofoam to put over where the handle would be for extra protection. These hang in the closet.
> View attachment 5004818



Thanks! Nice to hang a bunch like that.


----------



## shesnochill

8:27pm

It’s that time of the month and I got cravings lol!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> That's just the kind of Saturday I'm having....it's a gloomy day and it makes me not want to leave the house.  I just finished showering a 1/2 hr ago and did my makeup for the day and it's just after 5:00 pm on the east coast.    I did do 2 loads of laundry and I'm going through some clothes to see what I can consign, etc.  Sometimes when I get new stuff it makes me want to get rid of old stuff that I've worn a bunch of times...like, ok, I'm ready for a new wardrobe-lol!




@Antonia you were def more productive in movement than I was. And I totally understand the make room for new mood hehe


----------



## shesnochill

Do you guys have In N Outs where you are?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> 8:27pm
> 
> It’s that time of the month and I got cravings lol!
> 
> View attachment 5004821


Well it's 11 30 here, and this town closes down at 9, but now I am craving that so thanks a lot Anna!


----------



## shesnochill

sdkitty said:


> so do you put on makeup just for yourself (or your DH) if you're not going anywhere?  I don't.  If I'm running to the drugstore or someting quick I may put on brows.  If I'm going somewhere where I care more - like a dept store or doctors appointment - I will put on full makeup.




I never really got into “make up”. I just reached the 30s club and I’ve gotten very much into skincare but never make up. My sisters always tell me I’m a waste of a canvas — but I just prefer to sleep in a little more!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Well it's 11 30 here, and this town closes down at 9, but now I am craving that so thanks a lot Anna!




Hehe. Hi good evening Shelby! Remind me where you are again? Did you just move to a new location btw?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Do you guys have In N Outs where you are?
> 
> View attachment 5004828


I don't I just want a cheeseburger from literally anywhere. And fries.


----------



## LipglossedX

shesnochill said:


> 8:27pm
> 
> It’s that time of the month and I got cravings lol!
> 
> View attachment 5004821



It is also that time for me but I am far too lazy to go anywhere right now... and we do not have In-N-Outs here but now I really want fries!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I never really got into “make up”. I just reached the 30s club and I’ve gotten very much into skincare but never make up. My sisters always tell me I’m a waste of a canvas — but I just prefer to sleep in a little more!!


Me too-more into skin care than make up. My daughter loves make up though and can do wonders with it.


----------



## shesnochill

LipglossedX said:


> It is also that time for me but I am far too lazy to go anywhere right now... and we do not have In-N-Outs here but now I really want fries!!




I like In N Out’s fries. Fresh potatoes!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Hehe. Hi good evening Shelby! Remind me where you are again? Did you just move to a new location btw?


Yes, we moved to VT in September. 
I decided to just eat most of a jar of maraschino cherries instead.


----------



## LipglossedX

shesnochill said:


> I like In N Out’s fries. Fresh potatoes!



Yum! There is actually a burger, etc place super close to me but the cooks either put zero salt or dump TONS of salt on the fries. It's usually a disappointing surprise every time and they aren't amazing fries to begin with.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, we moved to VT in September.
> I decided to just eat most of a jar of maraschino cherries instead.




Where were you previously Shelby? And what inspired you to move to VT?


----------



## shesnochill

Secured the goods!


----------



## shesnochill

LipglossedX said:


> Yum! There is actually a burger, etc place super close to me but the cooks either put zero salt or dump TONS of salt on the fries. It's usually a disappointing surprise every time and they aren't amazing fries to begin with.




Have you tried making them at home!


----------



## shesnochill

I got an air fryer to Christmas and fries is one thing it’s good for.

I don’t like putting potstickers or dumplings in it though.


----------



## LipglossedX

shesnochill said:


> Secured the goods!
> 
> View attachment 5004833



OMG   --- this emoji is kind of gross lol


----------



## LipglossedX

shesnochill said:


> Have you tried making them at home!



I have and they have turned out good (I think I put them in cold water first or something - it's been a while) but I get lazy... I don't have an air fryer though.


----------



## LipglossedX

Rebecca Minkoff bag
					

Shop livitl's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Excellent condition Minkoff bag. Gold metallic real leather. Gold hardware. 12”x7”. Optional gold chain strap at 14.5” drop. Great small shoulder bag or fun clutch.




					poshmark.com
				




Random but does this bag not remind you of a Vegas show girl?


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Also I have these for the closet, they were maybe 12.00 for 2 on Amazon. I cut some (I think) Styrofoam to put over where the handle would be for extra protection. These hang in the closet.
> View attachment 5004818



Okay, this is brilliant!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I wear what I'm comfortable in, mostly the stuff my niece sends me. She's 24, so maybe I don't dress my age but really my age never occurs to me when it comes to clothes, or bags, or behavior




I've been noticing a lot of "changes" since I've gotten older. I hate wearing tight clothing now (lol - this was the thing we did beginning from teens to 21+ Vegas days). Comfort indeed. I love wearing men's tops in M. In fact, I've been doing a bit of shopping lately...


----------



## shesnochill

I had my eyes on these items for a while, then A&F had a sale and I stacked two codes at once. I'M IN LOVE WITH THEM. The material is so nice and cozy. A&F's quality still to this day (been wearing them since my teens) never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## shesnochill

Oops I forgot the links. Here you go:

Top: https://www.abercrombie.com/shop/us/p/crewneck-lounge-sweater-41780819?seq=03&faceout=model1
Bottom: https://www.abercrombie.com/shop/us/p/sweater-joggers-41805319?seq=01


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> When we first moved to VT, the cases were so low, I actually was able to go into a Walgreens for the first time in 6 months and it was so much fun! There are a lot of thrift stores and antique shops and all kinds of shops I can't wait to check out though!
> I hate clothes shopping though.



When we’re able to adventure again, I definitely recommend a trip to Mass for things like that!


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> I had my eyes on these items for a while, then A&F had a sale and I stacked two codes at once. I'M IN LOVE WITH THEM. The material is so nice and cozy. A&F's quality still to this day (been wearing them since my teens) never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> View attachment 5004851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004852


that looks elegant and comfy....cashmere?


----------



## sdkitty

I haven't enjoyed shopping with the mask but recently had a doctors appointment near a large outlet center and picked up this levis hoodie jacket.  It gives the look of a jacket but the sleeves are sweatshirt material so much more comfy than a regular jean jacket.  Ironically I have a much more expensive rag & bone jean jacket that I don't love.  I keep trying to soften it up but I just don't like it much.  I may take it to the consignment store.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I haven't enjoyed shopping with the mask but recently had a doctors appointment near a large outlet center and picked up this levis hoodie jacket.  It gives the look of a jacket but the sleeves are sweatshirt material so much more comfy than a regular jean jacket.  Ironically I have a much more expensive rag & bone jean jacket that I don't love.  I keep trying to soften it up but I just don't like it much.  I may take it to the consignment store.
> 
> View attachment 5005058


This is cute I like it!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is cute I like it!


thanks


----------



## Haughty

Just for you, Jeep Girl.   I’m doing this in a hurry so the Mr doesn’t know what I’m Doing.   Not good shots, I know.  If you want to see a specific one in more detail, let me know.   More to come

L to R.   Top row.   Some kind of purple, silver HW, Burnt orange, gray/blue, OS black

L to R...middle row. Pool, dark purple, hot pink flower bong, black stamped.

L to R.   Front row.  Some kind of green, sky blue, teal

will try to stage the next group a bit better.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Just for you, Jeep Girl.   I’m doing this in a hurry so the Mr doesn’t know what I’m Doing.   Not good shots, I know.  If you want to see a specific one in more detail, let me know.   More to come
> 
> L to R.   Top row.   Some kind of purple, silver HW, Burnt orange, gray/blue, OS black
> 
> L to R...middle row. Pool, dark purple, hot pink flower bong, black stamped.
> 
> L to R.   Front row.  Some kind of green, sky blue, teal
> 
> will try to stage the next group a bit better.


Thank you for posting they are beautiful!! Love the variety of colors


----------



## Haughty

Forget staging.  I suck at it...

L to R:   Top row.   OS darn green, purple with silver HW, RED/orange
L to R:   Bottom row.  Another orange, purple resort with paisley, OS brown something

more if you want to see them


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Forget staging.  I suck at it...
> 
> L to R:   Top row.   OS darn green, purple with silver HW, RED/orange
> L to R:   Bottom row.  Another orange, purple resort with paisley, OS brown something
> 
> View attachment 5005385


No you don’t! Looks fine . How do you store your Nikki bags? I currently hang mine and I think that’s the way I’m going to leave it for now.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Secured the goods!
> 
> View attachment 5004833


I'm so happy I didn't see one last night. It's better to see it now, while having a cheeseburger!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Forget staging.  I suck at it...
> 
> L to R:   Top row.   OS darn green, purple with silver HW, RED/orange
> L to R:   Bottom row.  Another orange, purple resort with paisley, OS brown something
> 
> more if you want to see them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005385


More would be great!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Where were you previously Shelby? And what inspired you to move to VT?


In MA. I'm about 2 hours away from where I was. 
As to why, the houses are much more affordable here. And we love to town, it's great especially for kids. It was kind of a leap of faith because we were unable to see the house in person due to my daughter's illness. (She's much better now). Luckily we walked in and loved everything about it. Don't miss my hometown at all. Do miss my parents though.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Just for you, Jeep Girl.   I’m doing this in a hurry so the Mr doesn’t know what I’m Doing.   Not good shots, I know.  If you want to see a specific one in more detail, let me know.   More to come
> 
> L to R.   Top row.   Some kind of purple, silver HW, Burnt orange, gray/blue, OS black
> 
> L to R...middle row. Pool, dark purple, hot pink flower bong, black stamped.
> 
> L to R.   Front row.  Some kind of green, sky blue, teal
> 
> will try to stage the next group a bit better.



Dead... such a beautiful collection


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Forget staging.  I suck at it...
> 
> L to R:   Top row.   OS darn green, purple with silver HW, RED/orange
> L to R:   Bottom row.  Another orange, purple resort with paisley, OS brown something
> 
> more if you want to see them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005385


Yes, post more


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Just for you, Jeep Girl.   I’m doing this in a hurry so the Mr doesn’t know what I’m Doing.   Not good shots, I know.  If you want to see a specific one in more detail, let me know.   More to come
> 
> L to R.   Top row.   Some kind of purple, silver HW, Burnt orange, gray/blue, OS black
> 
> L to R...middle row. Pool, dark purple, hot pink flower bong, black stamped.
> 
> L to R.   Front row.  Some kind of green, sky blue, teal
> 
> will try to stage the next group a bit better.


Hot pink/magenta and evergreen Nikkis!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Does anyone else have brown haze? I want to give my mini b a polish but I’m not sure what color? Was thinking fawn? @Shelby33, might you know?


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Just for you, Jeep Girl.   I’m doing this in a hurry so the Mr doesn’t know what I’m Doing.   Not good shots, I know.  If you want to see a specific one in more detail, let me know.   More to come
> 
> L to R.   Top row.   Some kind of purple, silver HW, Burnt orange, gray/blue, OS black
> 
> L to R...middle row. Pool, dark purple, hot pink flower bong, black stamped.
> 
> L to R.   Front row.  Some kind of green, sky blue, teal
> 
> will try to stage the next group a bit better.





Haughty said:


> Forget staging.  I suck at it...
> 
> L to R:   Top row.   OS darn green, purple with silver HW, RED/orange
> L to R:   Bottom row.  Another orange, purple resort with paisley, OS brown something
> 
> more if you want to see them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005385



All are beautiful!!!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Forget staging.  I suck at it...
> 
> L to R:   Top row.   OS darn green, purple with silver HW, RED/orange
> L to R:   Bottom row.  Another orange, purple resort with paisley, OS brown something
> 
> more if you want to see them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005385


These are all great @Haughty !!  Thanks for taking the time to post!!  On the purple with silver HW...what lining does that have?  I love the color!!


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> These are all great @Haughty !!  Thanks for taking the time to post!!  On the purple with silver HW...what lining does that have?  I love the color!!


Stored in tubs.   Definitely not the best way.  I’m looking for something better


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Does anyone else have brown haze? I want to give my mini b a polish but I’m not sure what color? Was thinking fawn? @Shelby33, might you know?


Wait the bag itself is brown haze? Or you're not sure of the color of the bag?


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> These are all great @Haughty !!  Thanks for taking the time to post!!  On the purple with silver HW...what lining does that have?  I love the color!!


Black lining.   not sure of the correct name of the color.   Eggplant maybe?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Wait the bag itself is brown haze? Or you're not sure of the color of the bag?



It’s definitely brown haze. Was curious if there was a particular polish that would match. The flap is a bit rough.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> It’s definitely brown haze. Was curious if there was a particular polish that would match. The flap is a bit rough.


I would Google "tarrago shoe cream color chart" and see which matches your bag the best. Doesn't have to be a perfect match. I don't have a brown haze so don't know exactly how it looks. You probably could even touch it up with brown shoe polish, but again without the bag in front of me it's hard to say. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I would Google "tarrago shoe cream color chart" and see which matches your bag the best. Doesn't have to be a perfect match. I don't have a brown haze so don't know exactly how it looks. You probably could even touch it up with brown shoe polish, but again without the bag in front of me it's hard to say. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.



No worries! I may go with the neutral to start. Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> No worries! I may go with the neutral to start. Thank you!


If you get neutral, make sure it isn't the pearlized neutral, I once ordered that by accident.


----------



## shesnochill

sdkitty said:


> that looks elegant and comfy....cashmere?



No, but it feels similar!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Love looking at the basketweave y’all are posting. I’ve always loved it. I wish there was a hobo style with it.


----------



## Antonia

Finally...my Tano Analisa bag is out for delivery today!!!  If it's ok with you ladies, I'll post a pic tonight since there is no more Tano thread.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Finally...my Tano Analisa bag is out for delivery today!!!  If it's ok with you ladies, I'll post a pic tonight since there is no more Tano thread.


Whoo hoo Yes! Post it, I wanna see it


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Whoo hoo Yes! Post it, I wanna see it


Oh good, thanks Carrie!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Finally...my Tano Analisa bag is out for delivery today!!!  If it's ok with you ladies, I'll post a pic tonight since there is no more Tano thread.


of course


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Forget staging.  I suck at it...
> 
> L to R:   Top row.   OS darn green, purple with silver HW, RED/orange
> L to R:   Bottom row.  Another orange, purple resort with paisley, OS brown something
> 
> more if you want to see them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005385


You do not suck at it! I LOVE the Ernie doll!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> It’s definitely brown haze. Was curious if there was a particular polish that would match. The flap is a bit rough.


Oh I just remembered something. I once had a very faded purple haze, and the tarrago just would not penetrate because of the haze. So maybe brown shoe polish would be better?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> of course


Yes post it! Also I made a new thread for non-RM bags!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You do not suck at it! I LOVE the Ernie doll!


@Haughty , ditto on the Ernie doll...I meant to comment on that before!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes post it! Also I made a new thread for non-RM bags!


Oh ok!!!  I'll be sure to post it there then!  Thanks!!


----------



## Haughty

T


Shelby33 said:


> You do not suck at it! I LOVE the Ernie doll!
> [/QUO
> Thanks  you.  It was my son’s Ernie.  He was hospitalized often and Ernie went to the hospital each time with him.  He passed in May 2019, but it is a reminder that he is always with me.


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> T



So very sorry to hear but Ernie is a very sweet reminder of him everyday.


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> T





Haughty said:


> T


Oh that is tragic.  I don't have kids but I think losing a child would be about the worst thing that could happen.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I just remembered something. I once had a very faded purple haze, and the tarrago just would not penetrate because of the haze. So maybe brown shoe polish would be better?


Makes sense!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Makes sense!


Sorry I didn't even think of that last night.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Makes sense!


IDK how haze compares to glaze but I don't think anything would penetrate my pink glazed cupid


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> T


Oh I am so sorry!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Sorry I didn't even think of that last night.


No worries! The conditioner hasn't really helped either.


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> T


Oh my gosh!!  I'm so sorry to hear this....this breaks my heart!!  Hugs to you!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Finally...my Tano Analisa bag is out for delivery today!!!  If it's ok with you ladies, I'll post a pic tonight since there is no more Tano thread.



Yes, please!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> You do not suck at it! I LOVE the Ernie doll!



+1


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Love looking at the basketweave y’all are posting. I’ve always loved it. I wish there was a hobo style with it.


Ooh, that's interesting! A basketweave Nikki! I thought someone posted a photo of that recently.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Finally...my Tano Analisa bag is out for delivery today!!!  If it's ok with you ladies, I'll post a pic tonight since there is no more Tano thread.


Yes! Very much want to see this bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> T


So sorry to hear this


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> T


What a lovely keepsake in a heartbreaking situation.


----------



## jennalovesbags

No tracking updates on my Mini B since the 23rd. So frustrating.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> No tracking updates on my Mini B since the 23rd. So frustrating.



It's kind of a shipping mess right now but that does seem like a really long time...


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> It's kind of a shipping mess right now but that does seem like a really long time...


I know it is, but.... It was shipped on the 19th. hopefully it's safe and on the way to me.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> I know it is, but.... It was shipped on the 19th. hopefully it's safe and on the way to me.



I hope so too!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> I know it is, but.... It was shipped on the 19th. hopefully it's safe and on the way to me.



Just got the shipping notification for the grey Mini B I bought and it's coming from Hawaii. May get lost at sea the way things are going... lol


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, that's interesting! A basketweave Nikki! I thought someone posted a photo of that recently.


its called wicker.   Very pretty and very scarce


----------



## Haughty

Thank you, everyone, for the kind words.   You are all a great group and I’m very grateful for your support and words.  I’m very glad to know you all.


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Thank you, everyone, for the kind words.   You are all a great group and I’m very grateful for your support and words.  I’m very glad to know you all.



 This is a great little group!


----------



## JenJBS

Haughty said:


> T



I'm so sorry for your loss. How heartbreaking. Hugs...


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Just got the shipping notification for the grey Mini B I bought and it's coming from Hawaii. May get lost at sea the way things are going... lol


Yay! They shipped fast!


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> its called wicker.   Very pretty and very scarce


Yep, you're right


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Yay! They shipped fast!



Excited for that one (and the others) to arrive! My neighbors are going to think I am crazy with the packages but it's okay.


----------



## mellopan

Does anyone have this bag or other bags with painted hardware? Just wondering if the paint holds up well over time? Thanks!


----------



## LipglossedX

mellopan said:


> Does anyone have this bag or other bags with painted hardware? Just wondering if the paint holds up well over time? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006923



I haven't had any of the recent painted hardware so maybe someone else can help more. I did have an older Mini Mac with the black painted hardware though and it did chip off. Not sure if they are better now or still have the same issue?


----------



## sdkitty

mellopan said:


> Does anyone have this bag or other bags with painted hardware? Just wondering if the paint holds up well over time? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006923


I haven't had one of these but I had a BV bag with black HW and it chipped


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Excited for that one (and the others) to arrive! My neighbors are going to think I am crazy with the packages but it's okay.



They might just be jealous! Especially if they see you carrying these beautiful bags!


----------



## JenJBS

mellopan said:


> Does anyone have this bag or other bags with painted hardware? Just wondering if the paint holds up well over time? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006923



I have a Bal Mini-City with the painted black hardware. Over a year and no problems. I don't baby it.


----------



## LipglossedX

Well, freed another bag from the "longtime online listing abyss".  This one was one on my wishlist that I've had saved for a year and when I sent a casual message to the seller about it she seemed ready to deal and sell asap so I decided to just go for it. I'll leave it a surprise but I know it's one that has been mentioned in the Deals thread before and I was surprised nobody bought it.

(I have some extra shopping money saved up from all this pandemic sitting at home so don't worry -  I love personal finance stuff.  )


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Well, freed another bag from the "longtime online listing abyss".  This one was one on my wishlist that I've had saved for a year and when I sent a casual message to the seller about it she seemed ready to deal and sell asap so I decided to just go for it. I'll leave it a surprise but I know it's one that has been mentioned in the Deals thread before and I was surprised nobody bought it.
> 
> (I have some extra shopping money saved up from all this pandemic sitting at home so don't worry -  I love personal finance stuff.  )


wow, patience paid off
what site was this on?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Well, freed another bag from the "longtime online listing abyss".  This one was one on my wishlist that I've had saved for a year and when I sent a casual message to the seller about it she seemed ready to deal and sell asap so I decided to just go for it. I'll leave it a surprise but I know it's one that has been mentioned in the Deals thread before and I was surprised nobody bought it.
> 
> (I have some extra shopping money saved up from all this pandemic sitting at home so don't worry -  I love personal finance stuff.  )


I'm going to take a guess....was it the Raspberry Cupid with cheetah lining??


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> wow, patience paid off
> what site was this on?



Bonanza... which may give the surprise away but that's okay. lol


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I'm going to take a guess....was it the Raspberry Cupid with cheetah lining??



No but I like that one too!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Bonanza... which may give the surprise away but that's okay. lol


Was it the pink Matinee???


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Was it the pink Matinee???



Nope


----------



## Antonia

OMG the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> OMG the suspense is killing me!!!



It may be a while since who knows when it will get here lol. But I just got a different delivery....


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Bonanza... which may give the surprise away but that's okay. lol


didn't think anyone was going there anymore


----------



## Denverite

Ok so who got the eBay bag with the FDL lining?!


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


> Nope



Dark gray MAM?!?!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> didn't think anyone was going there anymore



I think that's the only reason it didn't sell before now.


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> Dark gray MAM?!?!


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


>



Congrats!! Dark gray is really beautiful


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


>


Oh nice!!!  I think Shelby has that same bag and she loves hers!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> Congrats!! Dark gray is really beautiful



Thanks! I think she was ready for it to sell. lol I have no idea why she didn't list it somewhere else during all that time.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> It may be a while since who knows when it will get here lol. But I just got a different delivery....


Ok, spill the tea!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Oh nice!!!  I think Shelby has that same bag and she loves hers!!  Congrats!!!



I think she does. Love hers!! Thanks.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! I think she was ready for it to sell. lol I have no idea why she didn't list it somewhere else during all that time.


some people (like me) are not comfortable going to new places   or lazy to learn the new ones?
I'm thinking about dong my first ebay listing right now


----------



## LipglossedX

Black Nikki attempt #2 is a success! Noir Nikki just arrived lightning fast (no idea how it beat the other orders?) and I love it! This leather is super nice and I'm liking the siggy hardware on it.  



(sorry the lighting is bad here but I'll try to post better photos another time)


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> some people (like me) are not comfortable going to new places   or lazy to learn the new ones?
> I'm thinking about dong my first ebay listing right now



That's true. She must only use Bonanza for selling.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Black Nikki attempt #2 is a success! Noir Nikki just arrived lightning fast (no idea how it beat the other orders?) and I love it! This leather is super nice and I'm liking the siggy hardware on it.
> 
> View attachment 5007714
> 
> (sorry the lighting is bad here but I'll try to post better photos another time)


Wow, this is beautiful!!  I really love it!  What lining does this one have?


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Wow, this is beautiful!!  I really love it!  What lining does this one have?



Blue and white stripe - which I wasn't crazy about but after the last Nikki was so gross inside I decided this lining didn't look so bad haha. It seems like there's some great Nikki's with it.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Denverite said:


> Ok so who got the eBay bag with the FDL lining?!


It was me   OMG can’t wait to get this!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> It was me   OMG can’t wait to get this!



I missed which bag it is??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> I missed which bag it is??











						Rebecca Minkoff Women's Brown Leather Medium Satchel Purse Bag  | eBay
					

Studded purse feet. Double leather handles. Features of the Bag.



					www.ebay.com
				




I forgot I had made a bid on this and won lol









						Rebecca Minkoff Brown Leather Croc Embossed Satchel Handbag Tote Purse   | eBay
					

Gold tone hardware. Bag is in  good used condition. Bag has a few random scuffs. Outside front bag has 1 zipper pocket.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Women's Brown Leather Medium Satchel Purse Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Studded purse feet. Double leather handles. Features of the Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot I had made a bid on this and won lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Brown Leather Croc Embossed Satchel Handbag Tote Purse   | eBay
> 
> 
> Gold tone hardware. Bag is in  good used condition. Bag has a few random scuffs. Outside front bag has 1 zipper pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Congrats!!  Looks like the FDL one had a bidding war going! lol


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Blue and white stripe - which I wasn't crazy about but after the last Nikki was so gross inside I decided this lining didn't look so bad haha. It seems like there's some great Nikki's with it.


The blue and white stripe lining bags are really growing on me!!!  They did have some amazing leathers!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Congrats!!  Looks like the FDL one had a bidding war going! lol


Yeah I ALMOST participated in that bidding war but decided against it.  I can't wait to see it though!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Women's Brown Leather Medium Satchel Purse Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Studded purse feet. Double leather handles. Features of the Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot I had made a bid on this and won lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Brown Leather Croc Embossed Satchel Handbag Tote Purse   | eBay
> 
> 
> Gold tone hardware. Bag is in  good used condition. Bag has a few random scuffs. Outside front bag has 1 zipper pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


huge price difference with these


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Yeah I ALMOST participated in that bidding war but decided against it.  I can't wait to see it though!!!


My wallet thanks you  lol


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> huge price difference with these


Right??  The top one is basically brand new and the other one is previously loved.    If you average out the prices, it's like she paid $118 for each....not too bad!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> The blue and white stripe lining bags are really growing on me!!!  They did have some amazing leathers!!



After seeing this bag in person I am fine with it a lot more now lol. The leather/craftsmanship make up for it.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Right??  The top one is basically brand new and the other one is previously loved.    If you average out the prices, it's like she paid $118 for each....not too bad!!



That's what I was thinking... one went a bit high and the other was a bargain. lol


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Well, freed another bag from the "longtime online listing abyss".  This one was one on my wishlist that I've had saved for a year and when I sent a casual message to the seller about it she seemed ready to deal and sell asap so I decided to just go for it. I'll leave it a surprise but I know it's one that has been mentioned in the Deals thread before and I was surprised nobody bought it.
> 
> (I have some extra shopping money saved up from all this pandemic sitting at home so don't worry -  I love personal finance stuff.  )


I'm so curious now!!!
ETA you will love this bag!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


>


Congrats!! I recently got one as well and it's really pretty, you will love it!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Congrats!! I recently got one as well and it's really pretty, you will love it!!



Thanks, I love the photos of yours so I'm sure I will!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, that's interesting! A basketweave Nikki! I thought someone posted a photo of that recently.


There was a wicker Nikki and I think it was SW!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> No tracking updates on my Mini B since the 23rd. So frustrating.


I am waiting on a few things-it's like they disappear from tracking for days then suddenly show up.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Black Nikki attempt #2 is a success! Noir Nikki just arrived lightning fast (no idea how it beat the other orders?) and I love it! This leather is super nice and I'm liking the siggy hardware on it.
> 
> View attachment 5007714
> 
> (sorry the lighting is bad here but I'll try to post better photos another time)


Gorgeous gorgeous bag!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous bag!



Thanks!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I am waiting on a few things-it's like they disappear from tracking for days then suddenly show up.


I know but this seems exceptionally long. If I don't have an update by the weekend I'll stop into my local post office and submit a lost package form.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> I know but this seems exceptionally long. If I don't have an update by the weekend I'll stop into my local post office and submit a lost package form.



You can submit a help request online... I have done it several times this fall/winter.


----------



## LipglossedX

My local post office was really understaffed (they seem slightly better now) and packages were literally just not getting delivered and it was a mess. It could be happening in other locations too where packages are just sitting somewhere piled up and someone needs to physically hunt it down to get it on the next truck.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Congrats!! I recently got one as well and it's really pretty, you will love it!!


so you do both MAB and MAM?
I had several MAMs years ago but now prefer MAB for the big outside pocket and it seems to fit better on shoulder....but I still have my doubts about the proportion of it for my size


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> You can submit a help request online... I have done it several times this fall/winter.


I know. I tried that. it's not recognizing my information.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> I know. I tried that. it's not recognizing my information.



Oh no!  Hopefully, there is someone who can help...


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> No tracking updates on my Mini B since the 23rd. So frustrating.



Good luck! I hope they can find your bags quickly, and get them to you.





LipglossedX said:


> Black Nikki attempt #2 is a success! Noir Nikki just arrived lightning fast (no idea how it beat the other orders?) and I love it! This leather is super nice and I'm liking the siggy hardware on it.
> 
> View attachment 5007714
> 
> (sorry the lighting is bad here but I'll try to post better photos another time)



Fantastic bag! And the siggy hardware!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Good luck! I hope they can find your bags quickly, and get them to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic bag! And the siggy hardware!



The details on signature hardware are really pretty in person. I really like it with the Noir leather on this one because the lambskin? leather does have kind of a sheen to it.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so you do both MAB and MAM?
> I had several MAMs years ago but now prefer MAB for the big outside pocket and it seems to fit better on shoulder....but I still have my doubts about the proportion of it for my size


Yes I love both sizes!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> The details on signature hardware are really pretty in person. I really like it with the Noir leather on this one because the lambskin? leather does have kind of a sheen to it.


It is lambskin. It's really pretty.


----------



## Voodoo

Does anyone have (or have a photo) of the MAM hobo? I think it was around for 1 season (maybe 2010??) and even then it was super hard to find. I've always hated myself for not grabbing one.


----------



## LipglossedX

Voodoo said:


> Does anyone have (or have a photo) of the MAM hobo? I think it was around for 1 season (maybe 2010??) and even then it was super hard to find. I've always hated myself for not grabbing one.



I don't but some of the other girls do and there is a thread about it!: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ma-hobo-pics.1034941/


----------



## Voodoo

LipglossedX said:


> I don't but some of the other girls do and there is a thread about it!: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ma-hobo-pics.1034941/



My Hero!  I found this thread too https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...al-blue-and-chocolate-tdf-tdf-tdf-tdf.163036/

That royal blue .... I'm 100% on a hunt!


----------



## samfalstaff

Voodoo said:


> My Hero!  I found this thread too https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...al-blue-and-chocolate-tdf-tdf-tdf-tdf.163036/
> 
> That royal blue .... I'm 100% on a hunt!


Hello  That royal blue hobo is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LipglossedX

Voodoo said:


> My Hero!  I found this thread too https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...al-blue-and-chocolate-tdf-tdf-tdf-tdf.163036/
> 
> That royal blue .... I'm 100% on a hunt!



Ooo I love it in the royal blue!!


----------



## Denverite

I just sent a Royal MA Hobo into TRR! It has candy cane lining too. It's much more pebbly and definitely not as bright as those photos. I got it from posh and just didn't even use it one single time.

ETA: Wait, I think mine was navy? I don't know. It was pretty, but I just love my almond one more. This is the listing I bought it from: https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Morning-After-Hobo-in-Navy-5bdf2630fe5151a422b894b6


----------



## Shelby33

Voodoo said:


> Does anyone have (or have a photo) of the MAM hobo? I think it was around for 1 season (maybe 2010??) and even then it was super hard to find. I've always hated myself for not grabbing one.


 https://merc.li/5YwYvyFub


----------



## Voodoo

Denverite said:


> I just sent a Royal MA Hobo into TRR! It has candy cane lining too. It's much more pebbly and definitely not as bright as those photos. I got it from posh and just didn't even use it one single time.
> 
> ETA: Wait, I think mine was navy? I don't know. It was pretty, but I just love my almond one more. This is the listing I bought it from: https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Morning-After-Hobo-in-Navy-5bdf2630fe5151a422b894b6



Really?????? Omg omg! I'll be watching


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I love both sizes!


sorry - I'm sure this has been discussed and I myself have had at least five MAMs.....the thing I remember getting turned off about was I would leave the outside pocket open and it looked sloppy.  but it was also much easier to sell them back in the day.  so now I'm wondering if I saw one in SW should I consider it?  will it hold a large cell phone in the outside pocket?  does it fit on your shoulder?
thanks


----------



## Haughty

Voodoo said:


> Really?????? Omg omg! I'll be watching


No sign of it in the preview.   Will keep an eye out


----------



## Voodoo

Haughty said:


> No sign of it in the preview.   Will keep an eye out


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> sorry - I'm sure this has been discussed and I myself have had at least five MAMs.....the thing I remember getting turned off about was I would leave the outside pocket open and it looked sloppy.  but it was also much easier to sell them back in the day.  so now I'm wondering if I saw one in SW should I consider it?  will it hold a large cell phone in the outside pocket?  does it fit on your shoulder?
> thanks


How big is your phone, and does it have a case around it? 


sdkitty said:


> sorry - I'm sure this has been discussed and I myself have had at least five MAMs.....the thing I remember getting turned off about was I would leave the outside pocket open and it looked sloppy.  but it was also much easier to sell them back in the day.  so now I'm wondering if I saw one in SW should I consider it?  will it hold a large cell phone in the outside pocket?  does it fit on your shoulder?
> thanks


The MAM fits on my shoulder. How big is your phone,, and does it have a case around it? 
Here is a comparison of a MAB pocket and a MAM, the bill is 6".



I don't keep my phone in that pocket because I never zip my bag and it's easy for me to reach in and grab my phone. Also my phone has a good sized case. 
I would not pass up a SW MAM unless it really isn't functional for you.


----------



## LipglossedX

This is a stonewash MAM. I'm 5'3" just for reference. I just pulled it out and it would definitely fit I think any phone in the pocket since the leather is soft but I don't really like how it looks with the pocket unzipped and plan to just carry the top unzipped.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 5008773
> 
> 
> This is a stonewash MAM. I'm 5'3" just for reference. I just pulled it out and it would definitely fit I think any phone in the pocket since the leather is soft but I don't really like how it looks with the pocket unzipped and plan to just carry the top unzipped.


It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> How big is your phone, and does it have a case around it?
> 
> The MAM fits on my shoulder. How big is your phone,, and does it have a case around it?
> Here is a comparison of a MAB pocket and a MAM, the bill is 6".
> View attachment 5008768
> View attachment 5008769
> 
> I don't keep my phone in that pocket because I never zip my bag and it's easy for me to reach in and grab my phone. Also my phone has a good sized case.
> I would not pass up a SW MAM unless it really isn't functional for you.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> It looks beautiful on you!



Thanks! I love the stonewash leather!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> How big is your phone, and does it have a case around it?
> 
> The MAM fits on my shoulder. How big is your phone,, and does it have a case around it?
> Here is a comparison of a MAB pocket and a MAM, the bill is 6".
> View attachment 5008768
> View attachment 5008769
> 
> I don't keep my phone in that pocket because I never zip my bag and it's easy for me to reach in and grab my phone. Also my phone has a good sized case.
> I would not pass up a SW MAM unless it really isn't functional for you.


my phone is iphone 8plus - just a bit bigger than a dollar bill....yes it's pretty easy to reach in to an open MAB....but the MAM doesn't open as wide?  sorry it's been a couple of years at least since I had one
thanks for indulging me....I know this subject has been discussed before


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 5008773
> 
> 
> This is a stonewash MAM. I'm 5'3" just for reference. I just pulled it out and it would definitely fit I think any phone in the pocket since the leather is soft but I don't really like how it looks with the pocket unzipped and plan to just carry the top unzipped.


looks like anything bigger than that would be a bit much on you....but it seems to me that bags photograph bigger than they look IRL


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> looks like anything bigger than that would be a bit much on you....but it seems to me that bags photographer bigger than they look IRL



Yeah, I was mostly trying to show the bag there but I think in person this size works good for me as an everyday bag (if I don't have to carry work, etc type stuff). The Matinee I bought should be here I think tomorrow? so we'll see what that is like.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Yeah, I was mostly trying to show the bag there but I think in person this size works good for me as an everyday bag. The Matinee I bought should be here I think tomorrow? so we'll see what that is like.


I really like my mattie.  some people have an issue with the opening being smaller but since I use the outside pockets and mostly only use the main opening to get my wallet, it doesn't bother me.  what color did you get?


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I really like my mattie.  some people have an issue with the opening being smaller but since I use the outside pockets and mostly only use the main opening to get my wallet, it doesn't bother me.  what color did you get?



It's Glazed Espresso - which I am a bit unsure will work for me but can't wait to see it either way! Kind of a test purchase to see if I like the style in general but they all look really pretty in photos on here.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> How big is your phone, and does it have a case around it?
> 
> The MAM fits on my shoulder. How big is your phone,, and does it have a case around it?
> Here is a comparison of a MAB pocket and a MAM, the bill is 6".
> View attachment 5008768
> View attachment 5008769
> 
> I don't keep my phone in that pocket because I never zip my bag and it's easy for me to reach in and grab my phone. Also my phone has a good sized case.
> I would not pass up a SW MAM unless it really isn't functional for you.


I'll keep my eyes open for any SW bags (well, not Nikki but MAB or MAM)   or mattie


----------



## Shelby33

Voodoo said:


> Does anyone have (or have a photo) of the MAM hobo? I think it was around for 1 season (maybe 2010??) and even then it was super hard to find. I've always hated myself for not for not grabbing one.


Here is mine in dark brown.
I added the hardware on the sides.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 5008773
> 
> 
> This is a stonewash MAM. I'm 5'3" just for reference. I just pulled it out and it would definitely fit I think any phone in the pocket since the leather is soft but I don't really like how it looks with the pocket unzipped and plan to just carry the top unzipped.


You look great!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here is mine in dark brown.
> I added the hardware on the sides.
> View attachment 5008797


That leather! This one has the fun artsy interior, right?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my phone is iphone 8plus - just a bit bigger than a dollar bill....yes it's pretty easy to reach in to an open MAB....but the MAM doesn't open as wide?  sorry it's been a couple of years at least since I had one
> thanks for indulging me....I know this subject has been discussed before


It opens up fine, maybe seems not as wide because it's not as wide as a MAB, and the drop is a bit shorter, but I don't find it more difficult.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That leather! This one has the fun artsy interior, right?


Yes and silky!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> You look great!



Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I'll keep my eyes open for any SW bags (well, not Nikki but MAB or MAM)


You could buy a cheap MAM somewhere to see if you like it. Cheap < $20.


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> I'll keep my eyes open for any SW bags (well, not Nikki but MAB or MAM)


Hey!  I will take that SW Nikki if you find it!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That leather! This one has the fun artsy interior, right?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5008948


Yes! I almost wrote artsy-fartsy, but there's nothing fartsy about that lining! Beautiful!


----------



## LipglossedX

Sooo... unexpected knock at my door and it was a big box. Glazed Espresso Matinee turned up unexpectedly! (last I checked it was in the area but not out for delivery today).

Pro's and Con's... Pro is that the bag is beautiful! Biggest con is that I can tell this color (although very pretty) is not going to work for me. Hope I don't offend anyone since I know a lot love it but I've learned my lesson in having bags just sit unused forever until I sell them. Another pro is that I do like the style and want to find another in a different color so I don't regret the purchase because just seeing the style is one reason I bought it.

For a refresher for people: this was a bag that was sitting on poshmark for a while that the seller was inactive. She didn't answer my questions but when I sent an offer she sent a counter-offer and I accepted. It was kind of a gamble purchase which I was fine with. The bag itself looks good overall but the brass zippers have oxidized from time and it is now on the suede. I can tell it's just been sitting in someone's closet for a while not being used. I'm sure it will clean up a lot though so I think I'm just going to clean up the bag and condition it good and then rehome it to someone who will love it. 





(ironically, I love how it photographed here but the color changes a lot in different lights lol)


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Sooo... unexpected knock at my door and it was a big box. Glazed Espresso Matinee turned up unexpectedly! (last I checked it was in the area but not out for delivery today).
> 
> Pro's and Con's... Pro is that the bag is beautiful! Biggest con is that I can tell this color (although pretty) is not going to work for me. Hope I don't offend anyone since I know a lot love it but I've learned my lesson in having bags just sit unused forever until I sell them. Another pro is that I do like the style and want to find another in a different color so I don't regret the purchase because just seeing the style is one reason I bought it.
> 
> For a refresher for people: this was a bag that was sitting on poshmark for a while that the seller was inactive. She didn't answer my questions but when I sent an offer she sent a counter-offer and I accepted. It was kind of a gamble purchase which I was fine with. The bag itself looks good overall but the brass zippers have oxidized from time and it is now on the suede. I can tell it's just been sitting in someone's closet for a while not being used. I'm sure it will clean up a lot though so I think I'm just going to clean up the bag and condition it good and then rehome it to someone who will love it.
> 
> View attachment 5009203
> View attachment 5009204


Very pretty, but I hope the seller disclosed those stains from the zipper.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Sooo... unexpected knock at my door and it was a big box. Glazed Espresso Matinee turned up unexpectedly! (last I checked it was in the area but not out for delivery today).
> 
> Pro's and Con's... Pro is that the bag is beautiful! Biggest con is that I can tell this color (although very pretty) is not going to work for me. Hope I don't offend anyone since I know a lot love it but I've learned my lesson in having bags just sit unused forever until I sell them. Another pro is that I do like the style and want to find another in a different color so I don't regret the purchase because just seeing the style is one reason I bought it.
> 
> For a refresher for people: this was a bag that was sitting on poshmark for a while that the seller was inactive. She didn't answer my questions but when I sent an offer she sent a counter-offer and I accepted. It was kind of a gamble purchase which I was fine with. The bag itself looks good overall but the brass zippers have oxidized from time and it is now on the suede. I can tell it's just been sitting in someone's closet for a while not being used. I'm sure it will clean up a lot though so I think I'm just going to clean up the bag and condition it good and then rehome it to someone who will love it.
> 
> View attachment 5009203
> View attachment 5009204


I think it's pretty and for me, I like the flaps turned out so that wouldn't be that big a deal to have them be a bit discolored.  If you don't love it, I'll bet someone else here would.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Very pretty, but I hope the seller disclosed those stains from the zipper.



She didn't but since this was such a weird purchase with no communication I'm just going to rehome it myself.

Edit: read below because now not sure lol


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> She didn't but since this was such a weird purchase with no communication I'm just going to rehome it myself.


hope you got it for a decent price


----------



## LipglossedX

Except... now that I see her photos closer it looks like she was hiding it so now I am not that happy. I figured she didn't realize it since it's just been sitting.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Except... now that I see her photos closer it looks like she was hiding it so now I am not that happy. I figured she didn't realize it since it's just been sitting.


I guess you could ask for a refund if she didn's describe it accurately


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I guess you could ask for a refund if she didn's describe it accurately



Yeah... not quite sure what to do. I was prepared to just rehome it myself but I am annoyed she hid it on purpose. Lol... adventures in poshmark buying.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Yeah... no quite sure what to do. I was prepared to just rehome it myself but I am annoyed she hid it on purpose.


might depend on whether you feel you can easily sell it for what you paid.(matties seem pretty popuar right now)....I'm not good at selling so that would not be very attractive to me.  but if you return it would you get all your shipping fees back?  I hate having nothing and having money out of pocket.


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> Yeah... not quite sure what to do. I was prepared to just rehome it myself but I am annoyed she hid it on purpose. Lol... adventures in poshmark buying.


You should be able to get a full refund on that.   Open a case and send those pictures that show the damage and that it was not disclosed in the listing.


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> You should be able to get a full refund on that.   Open a case and send those pictures that show the damage and that it was not disclosed in the listing.



Ughh. I'm actually not upset just annoyed and kind of amused at having another poshmark buy go kind of wrong so soon. I don't mind losing a little money on this one but it doesn't sit right that she would then get the money for a misrepresented bag (since I haven't "accepted" it yet).


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Ughh. I'm actually not upset just annoyed and kind of amused at having another poshmark buy go kind of wrong so soon. I don't mind losing a little money on this one but it doesn't sit right that she would then get the money for a misrepresented bag (since I haven't "accepted" it yet).


If you don't accept, open a case with photos, etc, they will send you a shipping label and you won't be out any $.
Depending on what you paid for it, you could fix it up and possibly make $ on it.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> If you don't accept, open a case with photos, etc, they will send you a shipping label and you won't be out any $.
> Depending on what you paid for it, you could fix it up and possibly make $ on it.



I'm kind of leaning towards returning at the moment but I'll think a bit more since it just arrived. Since I'm not sure she will be relisting it if I do and it may potentially disappear, if anyone here really loves this bag just leave a comment below saying you really love it.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> If you don't accept, open a case with photos, etc, they will send you a shipping label and you won't be out any $.
> Depending on what you paid for it, you could fix it up and possibly make $ on it.



And thanks! I probably wouldn't make money reselling (just possibly break even after fees at realistic sales price) so that's one reason I am unsure. Unless this bag is super desirable even in this condition?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> I'm kind of leaning towards returning at the moment but I'll think a bit more since it just arrived. Since I'm not sure she will be relisting it if I do and it may potentially disappear, if anyone here really loves this bag just leave a comment below saying you really love it.


The leather looks nice from the pics  The cleaning of suede is questionable.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> The leather looks nice from the pics  The cleaning of suede is questionable.



Yeah, honestly if nobody here is loving it either I'm just going to try to return it. I was fully prepared for rehoming it myself but after seeing in her photos that she did not show this area on purpose (and said it was in great condition and listed the other things you can't hide) it is annoying.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Yeah, honestly if nobody here is loving it either I'm just going to try to return it. I was fully prepared for rehoming it myself but after seeing in her photos that she did not show this area on purpose (and said it was in great condition and listed the things you can't hide) it is annoying.



I think a return is your best option - given her being so deceptive. And since it sat for so long, that might indicate you'll have a hard time selling it. Good luck! You were smart not to 'Accept'.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Here is mine in dark brown.
> I added the hardware on the sides.
> View attachment 5008797




Dude this looks freaking AMAZING! I love the hardware on the side!!!


----------



## Antonia

@LipglossedX , I have this exact bag but with FDL lining that I got from The Real Real a few months ago and that whole oxidized zipper issue is quite common with the bags that have suede flaps.  Mine looks exactly like that when I expose the suede but what I do is try to only fold 1/2 over not the whole way.  Since you're not 100% thrilled with it, I would return it.


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Dude this looks freaking AMAZING! I love the hardware on the side!!!


Right?  Shelby is very crafty!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Right?  Shelby is very crafty!!!




Who’s the craftiest of them all?

————> @Shelby33


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33 , we bow down to you!   We're not worthy, we're not worthy, we're not worthy!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> @LipglossedX , I have this exact bag but with FDL lining that I got from The Real Real a few months ago and that whole oxidized zipper issue is quite common with the bags that have suede flaps.  Mine looks exactly like that when I expose the suede but what I do is try to only fold 1/2 over not the whole way.  Since you're not 100% thrilled with it, I would return it.



Thanks! I'm not too surprised to hear about the brass and it does look fine with it half folded over. It would probably clean up a lot too but I am planning to return since I wouldn't have paid this price if I had known and don't like that it was hidden in the ad/photos. The bag itself is beautiful and I definitely want to find another color Mattie.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 , we bow down to you!   We're not worthy, we're not worthy, we're not worthy!




Haha she is going to get a kick when she checks on here next...

@Shelby33


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Who’s the craftiest of them all?
> 
> ————> @Shelby33


I love that song!
But not sooo crafty. Decided to cut my hair. Wanted side bangs. Watched 4 videos. But I have a problem telling my right from left-apparantly a common problem for women, and now they go the opposite way I intended. But that's OK, it was free.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Haha she is going to get a kick when she checks on here next...
> 
> @Shelby33


Hahahahaha you guys are too much


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @LipglossedX , I have this exact bag but with FDL lining that I got from The Real Real a few months ago and that whole oxidized zipper issue is quite common with the bags that have suede flaps.  Mine looks exactly like that when I expose the suede but what I do is try to only fold 1/2 over not the whole way.  Since you're not 100% thrilled with it, I would return it.


I wonder if a suede brush or even nail file would help?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Dude this looks freaking AMAZING! I love the hardware on the side!!!


Thanks! The D rings just hanging there.. Looked unfinished or something to me.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I'm kind of leaning towards returning at the moment but I'll think a bit more since it just arrived. Since I'm not sure she will be relisting it if I do and it may potentially disappear, if anyone here really loves this bag just leave a comment below saying you really love it.


I think it's a beautiful bag, but I already have 2 GE and 2 matties and my bags are creeping out of the closet!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I love that song!
> But not sooo crafty. Decided to cut my hair. Wanted side bangs. Watched 4 videos. But I have a problem telling my right from left-apparantly a common problem for women, and now they go the opposite way I intended. But that's OK, it was free.


Pictures!!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I'm kind of leaning towards returning at the moment but I'll think a bit more since it just arrived. Since I'm not sure she will be relisting it if I do and it may potentially disappear, if anyone here really loves this bag just leave a comment below saying you really love it.


Plus if you return you can buy a different bag!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Plus if you return you can buy a different bag!



I like your thinking...


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Pictures!!!


Don't worry about my two swollen fingers, slammed the top of the washing machine on them. This is the best I could do.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Don't worry about my two swollen fingers, slammed the top of the washing machine on them. This is the best I could do.
> View attachment 5009494



I think you did good! I tried giving myself a trim once after watching a bunch of videos... decided to leave it to professionals after that haha


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> I think you did good! I tried giving myself a trim once after watching a bunch of videos... decided to leave it to professionals after that haha


Wine night and YouTube videos.   Nothing good comes out of that


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Wine night and YouTube videos.   Nothing good comes out of that



 Seemed like a good idea at the time... it's hard angling the scissors right on your own head!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I think you did good! I tried giving myself a trim once after watching a bunch of videos... decided to leave it to professionals after that haha


I mean, keep in mind that this was after my grandson pulled all of my hair while I was getting his pj's on. His new fascination is ripping out my hair and then looking at it in the sun


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I think you did good! I tried giving myself a trim once after watching a bunch of videos... decided to leave it to professionals after that haha


I haven't had anyone cut my hair in over... It's well over 15 years. I just do it myself.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I mean, keep in mind that this was after my grandson pulled all of my hair while I was getting his pj's on. His new fascination is ripping out my hair and then looking at it in the sun



Oh dear... that sounds like a painful kid phase lol


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I haven't had anyone cut my hair in over... It's well over 15 years. I just do it myself.



Nice!! I definitely do not have the skills lol


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Nice!! I definitely do not have the skills lol


I don't like people touching me honestly. People I don't know, touching my hair, I'm weird.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oh dear... that sounds like a painful kid phase lol


Yeah but at least he has never bitten me. My two both bit me when they were babies.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Wine night and YouTube videos.   Nothing good comes out of that


What's this thing you call "wine night"?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I don't like people touching me honestly. People I don't know, touching my hair, I'm weird.



I don't mind getting a haircut but I hate people just touching/playing with my hair... I don't get it at all but I think we are in the minority because I know a ton of people who love it


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I don't mind getting a haircut but I hate people just touching/playing with my hair... I don't get it at all but I think we are in the minority because I know a ton of people who love it


I do too, my sister loves it...


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah but at least he has never bitten me. My two both bit me when they were babies.



Little stinkers... I don't have any kids (maybe someday) but my friends vent and tell me stories. Child development sure is interesting at times lol


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Little stinkers... I don't have any kids (maybe someday) but my friends vent and tell me stories. Child development sure is interesting at times lol


He is much easier than my two were, luckily because I'm really too old for this!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> He is much easier than my two were, luckily because I'm really too old for this!



At least they are cute... makes up for most of it all.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> At least they are cute... makes up for most of it all.


When my daughter was younger, if someone told her she was pretty she said "I know"  . She's 28 now and probably still says it.


----------



## LipglossedX

I actually love kids... they are so funny (and mostly sweet). Obviously, there are benefits to just handing them back to their own parent when they need a nap though.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> When my daughter was younger, if someone told her she was pretty she said "I know"  . She's 28 now and probably still says it.



It's called self confidence!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I actually love kids... they are so funny (and mostly sweet). Obviously, there are benefits to just handing them back to their own parents when they need a nap though.


Definitely! I don't mind helping her out now because she is killing it in her classes and still not 100% physically. But it is nice to get a break. And I love his 3 hour naps!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Definitely! I don't mind helping her out now because she is killing it in her classes and still not 100% physically. But it is nice to get a break. And I love his 3 hour naps!



That's great she's doing better and I'm sure you enjoy spending the time with them... except the hair pulling part. lol


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Don't worry about my two swollen fingers, slammed the top of the washing machine on them. This is the best I could do.
> View attachment 5009494


Ohhh sexy mama!    You can't even tell it's not straight because you have long layers so it's easy to hide any mistakes if there are any.  My hubby's daughter is a hairdresser and does my hair.  I've never had a massage or facial and sometimes people are shocked when they hear this, like why not?  I feel the same as you, I don't want someone poking at my face or touching me-lol!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ohhh sexy mama!    You can't even tell it's not straight because you have long layers so it's easy to hide any mistakes if there are any.  My hubby's daughter is a hairdresser and does my hair.  I've never had a massage or facial and sometimes people are shocked when they hear this, like why not?  I feel the same as you, I don't want someone poking at my face or touching me-lol!


I know I don't like it either! I have never had a massage or a facial either, or a manicure! 
They are straight, but they're on the wrong side! They're supposed to be angled and I was supposed to cut them by pulling the hair the opposite direction of the side I wanted them on, but I pulled them to the same side, so now I just have to part my hair the other way. I actually never heard of "side bangs" until that day haha!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Don't worry about my two swollen fingers, slammed the top of the washing machine on them. This is the best I could do.
> View attachment 5009494



It's lovely!   Good job! 





Shelby33 said:


> I mean, keep in mind that this was after my grandson pulled all of my hair while I was getting his pj's on. His new fascination is ripping out my hair and then looking at it in the sun



My cat learned she can wake me up by pulling my hair... Bite it like a string, and pull... 





LipglossedX said:


> I don't mind getting a haircut but I hate people just touching/playing with my hair... I don't get it at all but I think we are in the minority because I know a ton of people who love it



Same. But I love the scalp massage when my stylist washes my hair before cutting it. Probably because it's my scalp, not really my hair being played with.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> It's lovely!   Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat learned she can wake me up by pulling my hair... Bite it like a string, and pull...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same. But I love the scalp massage when my stylist washes my hair before cutting it. Probably because it's my scalp, not really my hair being played with.



Naughty cat! Mine likes to cuddle and usually wakes me up trying to cuddle up as close as she can to my face (which is cute but also annoying). I don't let her lay near my head so she tries to be sneaky about it.

I'm not really into scalp massages but I like regular body ones as long as I'm feeling comfortable (I mostly go just for shoulder tension). Last time I went pre-covid I basically fell asleep - lady had magic hands haha. I've had a facial before and I can't say they are relaxing but it was interesting. I had one at a more "natural" clinic and honestly prefer just using products at home instead. She did give me a product recommendation that really helped my skin though so that visit was 100% worth it.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Naughty cat! Mine likes to cuddle and usually wakes me up trying to cuddle up as close as she can to my face (which is cute but also annoying). I don't let her lay near my head so she tries to be sneaky about it.
> 
> I'm not really into scalp massages but I like regular body ones as long as I'm feeling comfortable (I mostly go just for shoulder tension). Last time I went pre-covid I basically fell asleep - lady had magic hands haha. I've had a facial before and I can't say they are relaxing but it was interesting. I had one at a more "natural" clinic and honestly prefer just using products at home instead. She did give me a product recommendation that really helped my skin though so that visit was 100% worth it.




Cats...  

My best advice gotten at a facial was to use a hydrating or nourishing mask as a moisturizer once a week. Just gently massage it into your skin and leave it overnight, instead of washing it off.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Cats...
> 
> My best advice gotten at a facial was to use a hydrating or nourishing mask as a moisturizer once a week. Just gently massage it into your skin and leave it overnight, instead of washing it off.



Since I was at a natural clinic they recommended to use rosehip oil in general for my skin type which my skin loooves. I was surprised they didn't recommend one of their products they sell. I put it on every night and leave it on (it does stain light pillowcases though!! just a warning) and also use it as an eye "cream". It's the main ingredient in a lot of the fancy expensive skin serums but works great on it's own. You could also use it just for a few hours or something and let it soak it - which is what they did at the clinic when I left (oiled me up and sent me out the door - ha!).


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I haven't had anyone cut my hair in over... It's well over 15 years. I just do it myself.


Me too! One day I freaked my husband out when I braided my hair and then cut it all off with scissors. My husband got me back though when he cut my hair a couple of months ago. He gave me the page boy haircut!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't like people touching me honestly. People I don't know, touching my hair, I'm weird.


I just hate paying over $100 for someone to cut my hair. It's the pink tax I guess since my husband can get his hair trimmed for $20.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! The D rings just hanging there.. Looked unfinished or something to me.


I've always thought that too. Did you find the HW from another bag?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Definitely! I don't mind helping her out now because she is killing it in her classes and still not 100% physically. But it is nice to get a break. And I love his 3 hour naps!


I miss naps.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I miss naps.


I can't take naps because I always have bizarre dreams and wake up in an off mood. My friend told me taking a nap everyday adds years to your life though.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I've always thought that too. Did you find the HW from another bag?


Yes, a newer MAM I never really liked or used.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I just hate paying over $100 for someone to cut my hair. It's the pink tax I guess since my husband can get his hair trimmed for $20.


Right?! And what's this "For Men Only" hair color that only takes 5 minutes vs. 25 to 40 minutes for women?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Me too! One day I freaked my husband out when I braided my hair and then cut it all off with scissors. My husband got me back though when he cut my hair a couple of months ago. He gave me the page boy haircut!


Oh I bet it looked good!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> It's lovely!   Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat learned she can wake me up by pulling her my hair... Bite it like a string, and pull...


Thanks! 
My cats wake me up by crying loudly for no reason, there is food and water in their bowls, I guess they just want me to get up so they can go to sleep?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I can't take naps because I always have bizarre dreams and wake up in an off mood. My friend told me taking a nap everyday adds years to your life though.


I've heard that too. The more sleep you get, the longer you live. I guess that sort of explains why older people (80+) find it so hard to sleep through the night.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I bet it looked good!!




The haircut you gave yourself looks great! Like something a stylist would do. I just just cut and manage not to cut my skin.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> The haircut you gave yourself looks great! Like something a stylist would do. I just just cut and manage not to cut my skin.


Thanks! Yeah it's hard to do it yourself, I have cut my fingers before.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks!
> My cats wake me up by crying loudly for no reason, there is food and water in their bowls, I guess they just want me to get up so they can go to sleep?



Mine does this too sometimes when she wants me to feed her. I get up, she usually still has food, I feed her, she takes one bite and then runs off. 

If her bowl is ever actually empty she howls and acts like she is starving. She is super dramatic in general though. Cats....


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I've heard that too. The more sleep you get, the longer you live. I guess that sort of explains why older people (80+) find it so hard to sleep through the night.


My Dad takes 2 naps a day, he has Parkinson's and a blood disorder. It's hard to see, he was a firefighter and had second and third jobs and I never saw him take a nap. Sometimes my mom will take one but not very often.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Mine does this too sometimes when she wants me to feed her. I get up, she usually still has food, I feed her, she takes one bite and then runs off.
> 
> If her bowl is ever actually empty she howls and acts like she is starving. Cats....


You know they are just f***ing with us, right?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> You know they are just f***ing with us, right?



Oh yes... most dogs want to please us and most cats want us to be their slaves.


----------



## LipglossedX

Although, I have a friend with a French Bulldog that is the fussiest thing ever. She is insanely cute though! (I love dogs too... and horses and birds and all the pets)


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oh yes... most dogs want to please us and most cats want us to be their slaves.


I love dogs, I miss mine every day and he died in 2009. I adopted him when he was 8 and he lived 8 more years. 
I used to have a little *problem* with my temper. Before I even said or did anything he would get my attention and then walk away. He never walked away from me, he was always glued to me. Then I figured it out, that he could tell. I bought a book about anger and never lost my temper again. I wasn't that bad, it was always that I was mad at myself or frustrated. But they pick up on so much. I can't wait to get another rescue once the baby is older.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I can't take naps because I always have bizarre dreams and wake up in an off mood. My friend told me taking a nap everyday adds years to your life though.



I can't do naps either... I always wake up feeling off and then it messes with my sleep at night.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I love dogs, I miss mine every day and he died in 2009. I adopted him when he was 8 and he lived 8 more years.
> I used to have a little *problem* with my temper. Before I even said or did anything he would get my attention and then walk away. He never walked away from me, he was always glued to me. Then I figured it out, that he could tell. I bought a book about anger and never lost my temper again. I wasn't that bad, it was always that I was mad at myself or frustrated. But they pick up on so much. I can't wait to get another rescue once the baby is older.



Aww... they are so intuitive.  Someday when I have a real yard I definitely want to go adopt one. I can't handle seeing them in the pound, etc just waiting there usually scared.  I really love Huskies but I do not have the lifestyle for one at all (sadly). I need a somewhat chill dog that just wants to go for nice long leisurely walks.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I love dogs, I miss mine every day and he died in 2009. I adopted him when he was 8 and he lived 8 more years.
> I used to have a little *problem* with my temper. Before I even said or did anything he would get my attention and then walk away. He never walked away from me, he was always glued to me. Then I figured it out, that he could tell. I bought a book about anger and never lost my temper again. I wasn't that bad, it was always that I was mad at myself or frustrated. But they pick up on so much. I can't wait to get another rescue once the baby is older.


Wow! That sounds SOOO familiar. My dogs used to run away too when they sensed I was about to explode.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Aww... they are so intuitive.  Someday when I have a real yard I definitely want to go adopt one. I can't handle seeing them in the pound, etc just waiting there usually scared.  I really love Huskies but I do not have the lifestyle for one at all (sadly). I need a somewhat chill dog that just wants to go for nice long leisurely walks.


I like Huskies too, they are so beautiful. Mine was a Doberman/German Shepard, a sweetie.
We also had a Pit Bull mix that my daughter trained as a service dog for her panic attacks. He would circle her if she had one in public, lay on her at home, or get his leash because walking helped distract her. I can't remember what else she taught him now but what a great dog.
It's sad when they are in a shelter because they are scared and can act aggressive when that's not their personality at all.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! That sounds SOOO familiar. My dogs used to run away too when they sensed I was about to explode.


Really? They just pick up on the littlest thing that a human wouldn't notice.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I like Huskies too, they are so beautiful. Mine was a Doberman/German Shepard, a sweetie.
> We also had a Pit Bull mix that my daughter trained as a service dog for her panic attacks. He would circle her if she had one in public, lay on her at home, or get his leash because walking helped distract her. I can't remember what else she taught him now but what a great dog.
> It's sad when they are in a shelter because they are scared and can act aggressive when that's not their personality at all.



Oh yes.. I have friends with a lot of pitbulls, etc (some rescues) and they are usually the sweetest dogs ever - unless they are scared or not in good situations. Which is super sad for the breed to get a lot of bad reputation. I love German Shepherds too! such smart dogs. I'm actually more scared of the tiny dogs after being bit by a Dachshund out of nowhere, but they don't do much damage usually.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oh yes.. I have friends with a lot of pitbulls, etc (some rescues) and they are usually the sweetest dogs ever - unless they are scared or not in good situations. Which is super sad for the breed to get a lot of bad reputation. I love German Shepherds too! such smart dogs. I'm actually more scared of the tiny dogs after being bit by a Dachshund out of nowhere, but they don't do much damage usually.


Yeah I'd say Pit Bull mixes make the WORST watch dogs! I think though, that they have the most dangerous bite. Not necessarily that they are the most aggressive, other breeds can be just as or more aggressive especially if they are not socialized properly. But I would not want to be bitten by one. 
Growing up we had 3 Yorkies and they were mostly ok but would nip at us a lot.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah I'd say Pit Bull mixes make the WORST watch dogs! I think though, that they have the most dangerous bite. Not necessarily that they are the most aggressive, other breeds can be just as or more aggressive especially if they are not socialized properly. But I would not want to be bitten by one.
> Growing up we had 3 Yorkies and they were mostly ok but would nip at us a lot.


I have a little Yorkie...he's the sweetest thing.  He's going to be 17 in April and he's deaf, blind and has some dementia now...very sad to see him slowly deteriorate like this.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I have a little Yorkie...he's the sweetest thing.  He's going to be 17 in April and he's deaf, blind and has some dementia now...very sad to see him slowly deteriorate like this.



Aww I'm sorry to hear! It's so hard when our pet loves get older. They are part of the family for most of us.  My cat is 15 now and holding in there well but I can tell she's "getting older" now.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Aww I'm sorry to hear! It's so hard when our pet loves get older. They are part of the family for most of us.  My cat is 15 now and holding in there well but I can tell she's "getting older" now.


Thank you...yeah it's not easy...wish they could live young forever!!!  Then again, don't we all?


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Thank you...yeah it's not easy...wish they could live young forever!!!  Then again, don't we all?



 Pets (and people) living healthy forever would be amazing. I try to remind myself to appreciate it all since we never know.


----------



## Skittle

Hey, look what I found!!! One can play with the dates and years and get some pictures (it doesn't always work, though)





__





						Rebecca Minkoff: Nikki
					





					web.archive.org


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> Hey, look what I found!!! One can play with the dates and years and get some pictures (it doesn't always work, though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff: Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org


Neat! That royal Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have a little Yorkie...he's the sweetest thing.  He's going to be 17 in April and he's deaf, blind and has some dementia now...very sad to see him slowly deteriorate like this.


I'm sorry Antonia. It's so hard when they are sick, and can't tell you what they need


----------



## LipglossedX

Skittle said:


> Hey, look what I found!!! One can play with the dates and years and get some pictures (it doesn't always work, though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff: Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org



Yes, I would like to place an order please... (except I prefer our pre-owned prices)


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Hey, look what I found!!! One can play with the dates and years and get some pictures (it doesn't always work, though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff: Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org


Oh wow, this is cool!  I love the royal Nikki!!!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I think you did good! I tried giving myself a trim once after watching a bunch of videos... decided to leave it to professionals after that haha


I did my own hair color for years and the last year or two have had it done at the salon.  To really maintain it ideally I'd have to go every three weeks and I refuse to do that.  she doesn't want me to use the permanent root touch up in between salon visits and I tried for a long time to comply but yesterday I used it and so glad I did.  It matches quite well and it's my hair, not hers.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I don't mind getting a haircut but I hate people just touching/playing with my hair... I don't get it at all but I think we are in the minority because I know a ton of people who love it


I have big curly hair and once a awhile some stranger will ask if they can touch it.  I don't mind.  Apparently WOC have (in general) a big problem with anyone touching their hair.  some sort of boundary issue?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I just hate paying over $100 for someone to cut my hair. It's the pink tax I guess since my husband can get his hair trimmed for $20.


ha....mine has been going to the same barber for years....he was disappointed last time because he had been paying $15 and this time he didn't get change from his $20


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I love dogs, I miss mine every day and he died in 2009. I adopted him when he was 8 and he lived 8 more years.
> I used to have a little *problem* with my temper. Before I even said or did anything he would get my attention and then walk away. He never walked away from me, he was always glued to me. Then I figured it out, that he could tell. I bought a book about anger and never lost my temper again. I wasn't that bad, it was always that I was mad at myself or frustrated. But they pick up on so much. I can't wait to get another rescue once the baby is older.


wow.....so sensitive.  what breed was he?


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I have a little Yorkie...he's the sweetest thing.  He's going to be 17 in April and he's deaf, blind and has some dementia now...very sad to see him slowly deteriorate like this.


so sorry Antonia.....my kittie had a malignant tumor in his ear for years....he lived with that and it wasn't too bad - just caused him to scratch and bleed and get blood on the walls.....but eventually he went into organ failure (at around 16).  he was the sweetest and it was so hard letting him go but you know when it's time.


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> I have big curly hair and once a awhile some stranger will ask if they can touch it.  I don't mind.  Apparently WOC have (in general) a big problem with anyone touching their hair.  some sort of boundary issue?


It's much more than that as it’s related to slavery and oppression.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow.....so sensitive.  what breed was he?


Doberman/German Shepard


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I did my own hair color for years and the last year or two have had it done at the salon.  To really maintain it ideally I'd have to go every three weeks and I refuse to do that.  she doesn't want me to use the permanent root touch up in between salon visits and I tried for a long time to comply but yesterday I used it and so glad I did.  It matches quite well and it's my hair, not hers.


I always color my own hair, for 8.99!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I always color my own hair, for 8.99!


If I did an all over color, I would too!  I have highlights put in so I need those foils! BUT I only go every 3 months!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I always color my own hair, for 8.99!


mine was actually cheaper....I didn't buy a kit...I mixed four colors with the peroxide.  It came out pretty good but I got tired of doing it.  and when we moved to our remodeled home I didn't want to mess up the bathroom so I was doing it in the garage.  not really fun.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Doberman/German Shepard
> View attachment 5011088


wow, if I wanted the responsibility of a dog I'd be interested in dobies.  I was talking to a woman who was really impressing me with her dobie.  she said the dog (not from training, from instinct) would patrol around her.  if the dog heard a noise or anything it would go into protect mode.  sweet pic of your dog and kittie


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow, if I wanted the responsibility of a dog I'd be interested in dobies.  I was talking to a woman who was really impressing me with her dobie.  she said the dog (not from training, from instinct) would patrol around her.  if the dog heard a noise or anything it would go into protect mode.  sweet pic of your dog and kittie


My friend has one, he lives on a boat in San Diego and says she is the boss of the whole pier! Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> mine was actually cheaper....I didn't buy a kit...I mixed four colors with the peroxide.  It came out pretty good but I got tired of doing it.  and when we moved to our remodeled home I didn't want to mess up the bathroom so I was doing it in the garage.  not really fun.


No it's not fun, but it's 45 minutes to myself because I can't do anything for anyone because "I'm coloring my hair".


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow, if I wanted the responsibility of a dog I'd be interested in dobies.  I was talking to a woman who was really impressing me with her dobie.  she said the dog (not from training, from instinct) would patrol around her.  if the dog heard a noise or anything it would go into protect mode.  sweet pic of your dog and kittie


Oh and the dog, Mojo, and Michael the cat were best friends. His previous owner actually named him Cujo, why would you name a dog that. So I just changed it to something that rhymed with it. He'd answer to bojo, mojo, lojo, it was all the same to him.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh and the dog, Mojo, and Michael the cat were best friends. His previous owner actually named him Cujo, why would you name a dog that. So I just changed it to something that rhymed with it. He'd answer to bojo, mojo, lojo, it was all the same to him.


They do look like BFF's!!  Cute name, better than Cujo!!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I did my own hair color for years and the last year or two have had it done at the salon.  To really maintain it ideally I'd have to go every three weeks and I refuse to do that.  she doesn't want me to use the permanent root touch up in between salon visits and I tried for a long time to comply but yesterday I used it and so glad I did.  It matches quite well and it's my hair, not hers.



I have a feeling a lot of people are using color touch-ups these days to extend their color some so I doubt you are alone!

I've been coloring my own hair for a while (I use henna - which is pretty messy) and it's kind of a pain to do but it works.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh and the dog, Mojo, and Michael the cat were best friends. His previous owner actually named him Cujo, why would you name a dog that. So I just changed it to something that rhymed with it. He'd answer to bojo, mojo, lojo, it was all the same to him.


I had a black cat I "took" from the neighbor, a hoarder.  she called him Black Sambo. since that was racist I called him Blackie.  that cat loved me.  I could call him and he'd come running from whatever distance


----------



## LipglossedX

Deleted...


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> If I did an all over color, I would too!  I have highlights put in so I need those foils! BUT I only go every 3 months!!


my hairdresser would like to do highlights on my hair but I've done it before and the red color washes over the highlights and basically eliminates them.  I have fading on the ends and it kinda looks like highlights.


----------



## LipglossedX

So GE Mattie return was approved and taking that to the post office today. Beautiful bag but just not going to work for me. I do like looking at it in different lights since it changes so much!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Doberman/German Shepard
> View attachment 5011088


This is so sweet! I wish my dogs and cats got along like this!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This is so sweet! I wish my dogs and cats got along like this!


I find it's usually the cats who create the obstacles to the relationship.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> So GE Mattie return was approved and taking that to the post office today. Beautiful bag but just not going to work for me. I do like looking at it in different lights since it changes so much!


Love the GE leather! 
Still can't believe how the seller reacted though!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> So GE Mattie return was approved and taking that to the post office today. Beautiful bag but just not going to work for me. I do like looking at it in different lights since it changes so much!


Yay! You must be feeling relieved about that!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Love the GE leather!
> Still can't believe how the seller reacted though!


you'd think maybe she would offer a partial refund


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I find it's usually the cats who create the obstacles to the relationship.



I used to puppy-sit my friend's big Pitbull/Mastiff starting when he was a puppy at my place so he kind of half grew up there and he loooved my cat... she was okay with him but he definitely liked her more than she liked him. It was pretty cute to watch.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I find it's usually the cats who create the obstacles to the relationship.


That's true. My Spaniel goes up to the cat and wags her tail. The cat just walks away.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I find it's usually the cats who create the obstacles to the relationship.


my cats are so skittish they'd hide for months if I dog came into the house - esp Jack.  my girl is the bolder one


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Love the GE leather!
> Still can't believe how the seller reacted though!



The rude seller was for the Nikki I sent back with the gross interior. This Mattie seller did comment saying she hadn't known the brass had done that at all and she did try to say the bag wasn't perfect and she shouldn't be responsible but she was very polite about it at least?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my cats are so skittish they'd hide for months if I dog came into the house - esp Jack.  my girl is the bolder one


I am pretty sure Michael was born after I got Mojo, and he loved the kittens so they were used to him. If I got a dog now Lila and Essie would NOT be happy.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> The rude seller was for the Nikki I sent back with the gross interior. This Mattie seller did comment saying she hadn't known the brass had done that at all and she did try to say the bag wasn't perfect and she shouldn't be responsible but she was very polite about it at least?


Oh sorry I mixed them up!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Oh sorry I mixed them up!



No worries, returning two bags within a week to poshmark is kind of a lot (and confusing) haha... I'm hoping to avoid it more from now on.


----------



## Shelby33

Also Mojo was very patient...


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> No worries, returning two bags within a week to poshmark is kind of a lot (and confusing) haha... I'm hoping to avoid it more from now on.


I think it was just bad luck. Sorry it had to happen though.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Also Mojo was very patient...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011198
> View attachment 5011201



Aww they are so cute!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Aww they are so cute!!


My son would kill me if he knew I posted that hahaha.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I think it was just bad luck. Sorry it had to happen though.



It's okay, the Nikki was a mess but the Mattie I don't completely regret buying. I had been staring at it online for a long time and also just wanted to see one in person, so now I know... I wouldn't have purchased if I had seen the zipper/suede thing though.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> My son would kill me if he knew I posted that hahaha.



He's adorable there!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> It's okay, the Nikki was a mess but the Mattie I don't completely regret buying. I had been staring at it online for a long time and also just wanted to see one in person, so now I know... I wouldn't have purchased if I had seen the zipper/suede thing though.


wonder if she will relist the mattie at a lower price


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> wonder if she will relist the mattie at a lower price



She was pretty inactive on there so I have no idea? Maybe she will


----------



## jennalovesbags

My bag from TRR hasn’t shipped yet. They refunded the shipping at least and upgraded the speed...


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> It's much more than that as it’s related to slavery and oppression.



Yes. About their bodies (including hair) not being their own, but something others just have the right to touch without permission. At least that's how a roommate in the Marines explained it to me.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> I have a feeling a lot of people are using color touch-ups these days to extend their color some so I doubt you are alone!
> 
> I've been coloring my own hair for a while (I use henna - which is pretty messy) and it's kind of a pain to do but it works.


When I dyed my hair red, Daddy just looked at me and said, 'Well, now you warn people about your temper.'

I smiled back. 'Let's not forget where I got my temper from, Daddy. And it wasn't Mom.' He grinned. Big Brother rolled his eyes. 




samfalstaff said:


> That's true. My Spaniel goes up to the cat and wags her tail. The cat just walks away.



Such a cat response.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Going to try to will finding a purple Mini Nikki. If I put it out in the universe, maybe it'll happen. Like the devote and the unexpected Mini B!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Going to try to will finding a purple Mini Nikki. If I put it out in the universe, maybe it'll happen. Like the devote and the unexpected Mini B!



Come on purple Mini Nikki!!!! If I see one I'll send it to you.


----------



## Haughty

Since we are all a bunch of stalkers on here, do you guys ever wonder what happened to people on here?  Sometimes I click on someone’s profile who has been very active in the forum.   Then I see that they haven’t been active for years.   I wonder what happened to them. Did they get tired of buying and selling bags?  Did they just quit cold turkey and never return?  Did something more ominous happen?  Just curious about them....


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Since we are all a bunch of stalkers on here, do you guys ever wonder what happened to people on here?  Sometimes I click on someone’s profile who has been very active in the forum.   Then I see that they haven’t been active for years.   I wonder what happened to them. Did they get tired of buying and selling bags?  Did they just quit cold turkey and never return?  Did something more ominous happen?  Just curious about them....



That happened to me. I was mainly off for... 6 years or so?


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> That happened to me. I was mainly off for... 6 years or so?


Did you just get tired of chasing the holy grail bag?


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Since we are all a bunch of stalkers on here, do you guys ever wonder what happened to people on here?  Sometimes I click on someone’s profile who has been very active in the forum.   Then I see that they haven’t been active for years.   I wonder what happened to them. Did they get tired of buying and selling bags?  Did they just quit cold turkey and never return?  Did something more ominous happen?  Just curious about them....



Some just moved on to other brands and others probably just got busy... I did a lot of bag research on here back in the day (didn't pay much attention to chatting) and only registered this account when they switched to members-only viewing some photos. Some of the OG people I think are on YouTube with bags still.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Going to try to will finding a purple Mini Nikki. If I put it out in the universe, maybe it'll happen. Like the devote and the unexpected Mini B!


Yes, manifest that bag, put it on a vision board!  I hear vision boards work!!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Since we are all a bunch of stalkers on here, do you guys ever wonder what happened to people on here?  Sometimes I click on someone’s profile who has been very active in the forum.   Then I see that they haven’t been active for years.   I wonder what happened to them. Did they get tired of buying and selling bags?  Did they just quit cold turkey and never return?  Did something more ominous happen?  Just curious about them....


I sometimes wonder too!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Adventures in pre-owned bag buying continue... The grey Mini Beloved I bought arrived fast today from Hawaii. As soon as I saw it and picked it up I was concerned because it arrived in just a plastic envelope with no padding at all.  It seems unharmed though!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> That happened to me. I was mainly off for... 6 years or so?


That's amazing you could stay away for that long...I've always been on the forum but all over the place.  Before coming here all the time, I was more in the wardrobe thread...so it's funny how this happens.  Some people move up the ladder...so maybe now some of them are in the premier designer threads.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Adventures in pre-owned bag buying continue... The grey Mini Beloved I bought arrived fast today from Hawaii. As soon as I saw it and picked it up I was concerned because it arrived in just a plastic envelope with no padding at all.  It seems unharmed though!
> 
> View attachment 5011682
> View attachment 5011683
> View attachment 5011684


Whew, that's good!!  I've had 1 or 2 bags show up like that before...I was horrified at first but then saw they were unscathed!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Whew, that's good!!  I've had 1 or 2 bags show up like that before...I was horrified at first but then saw they were unscathed!



Yeah, I was kind of scared to look... especially after the other recent bag surprises.


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> Some just moved on to other brands and others probably just got busy... I did a lot of bag research on here back in the day (didn't pay much attention to chatting) and only registered this account when they switched to members-only viewing some photos. Some of the OG people I think are on YouTube with bags still.


Makes sense that they moved up to premiere.   I love reading the old threads


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> That's amazing you could stay away for that long...I've always been on the forum but all over the place.  Before coming here all the time, I was more in the wardrobe thread...so it's funny how this happens.  Some people move up the ladder...so maybe now some of them are in the premier designer threads.


I wasn’t totally off, but I was living in DC and distracted. I also worked at Kate spade for three years as a side gig so I didn’t have to dream about clothes and bags, I was surrounded by them!


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> Adventures in pre-owned bag buying continue... The grey Mini Beloved I bought arrived fast today from Hawaii. As soon as I saw it and picked it up I was concerned because it arrived in just a plastic envelope with no padding at all.  It seems unharmed though!
> 
> View attachment 5011682
> View attachment 5011683
> View attachment 5011684



It looks awesome!! I hope you love the mini B as much as I do.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Did you just get tired of chasing the holy grail bag?


No, after grad school I worked in non profits in dc so all my money went to rent and drinks lol then I worked at Kate spade part time. Thankfully I bought mostly classic pieces, so I’d say I’ve kept 85% of the clothes, bags, etc I bought.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Yes, manifest that bag, put it on a vision board!  I hear vision boards work!!


I’ve never made one!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> It looks awesome!! I hope you love the mini B as much as I do.



I do like it and the style/size! I can see why you like them... I think I will definitely be buying another in another color.


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Since we are all a bunch of stalkers on here, do you guys ever wonder what happened to people on here?  Sometimes I click on someone’s profile who has been very active in the forum.   Then I see that they haven’t been active for years.   I wonder what happened to them. Did they get tired of buying and selling bags?  Did they just quit cold turkey and never return?  Did something more ominous happen?  Just curious about them....


I can think of one who I had sold a bag to.  She was high on RM years ago then moved on to higher priced bags.


----------



## Denverite

Haughty said:


> Makes sense that they moved up to premiere.   I love reading the old threads



I love reading the old threads too! IMO the RM forum is the best. I remember the Coach one used to move lightning fast and there would be SO MUCH new stuff each day which was fun to see. RM is the one brand I keep coming back to and never get tired of. I especially love the sample sale and special order bags. How awesome is it that people could customize and special order?? Can we do that now?!?!

I'm going to be like @jennalovesbags and put out in the world that I'd love a BBW MAM with pink zipper and silver or GM hardware please  I would settle for a black MAM with rose gold hardware (but continue my hunt for BBW of course). Speaking of old threads, I need to do research on that. I cannot for the life of me remember what the lining was on those made in NYC bags! Does anyone have one of these elusive MAMs and can post pics?


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> I love reading the old threads too! IMO the RM forum is the best. I remember the Coach one used to move lightning fast and there would be SO MUCH new stuff each day which was fun to see. RM is the one brand I keep coming back to and never get tired of. I especially love the sample sale and special order bags. How awesome is it that people could customize and special order?? Can we do that now?!?!
> 
> I'm going to be like @jennalovesbags and put out in the world that I'd love a BBW MAM with pink zipper and silver or GM hardware please  I would settle for a black MAM with rose gold hardware (but continue my hunt for BBW of course). Speaking of old threads, I need to do research on that. I cannot for the life of me remember what the lining was on those made in NYC bags! Does anyone have one of these elusive MAMs and can post pics?


did they make BBW with RG HW?  I have a black cupid with RG and get comments on it


----------



## Denverite

sdkitty said:


> I can think of one who I had sold a bag to.  She was high on RM years ago then moved on to higher priced bags.



I remember there was a thread a looooong time ago about how people progress through the brands as they tolerate the higher price points and how spending a thousand(s) on a bag is normalized. It was all really interesting!


----------



## Denverite

sdkitty said:


> did they make BBW with RG HW?  I have a black cupid with RG and get comments on it



Oooh I don't know if there was BBW with RG? I can't remember! I want just the plain one. I'll have to look for pics of the cupid! I've always liked that bag but never tried it!


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> I remember there was a thread a looooong time ago about how people progress through the brands as they tolerate the higher price points and how spending a thousand(s) on a bag is normalized. It was all really interesting!


I've kinda gone the other way.  back in the day I was excited to get new bags on sale at Bloomies or at NR.  Now I see bags everyone was excited about back in the day on the preowned market for a fraction of those prices and I'm happy to get something I missed out on back then.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Denverite said:


> I remember there was a thread a looooong time ago about how people progress through the brands as they tolerate the higher price points and how spending a thousand(s) on a bag is normalized. It was all really interesting!



It makes sense. But I’ve been around a lot of bags, and I keep coming back to Older RM. the price point is right and the quality is so good.


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> I remember there was a thread a looooong time ago about how people progress through the brands as they tolerate the higher price points and how spending a thousand(s) on a bag is normalized. It was all really interesting!



I used to (still ocassionally do) watch the luxury handbag YouTubers... it's really crazy how normalized it is on there and Instagram. Obviously, people all have different budgets. Some of the bags are beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> He's adorable there!


That was a looong time ago, he just turned 24. He's still cute though.


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> Oooh I don't know if there was BBW with RG? I can't remember! I want just the plain one. I'll have to look for pics of the cupid! I've always liked that bag but never tried it!


mine


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Since we are all a bunch of stalkers on here, do you guys ever wonder what happened to people on here?  Sometimes I click on someone’s profile who has been very active in the forum.   Then I see that they haven’t been active for years.   I wonder what happened to them. Did they get tired of buying and selling bags?  Did they just quit cold turkey and never return?  Did something more ominous happen?  Just curious about them....


I always wonder why certain people got banned haha


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Adventures in pre-owned bag buying continue... The grey Mini Beloved I bought arrived fast today from Hawaii. As soon as I saw it and picked it up I was concerned because it arrived in just a plastic envelope with no padding at all.  It seems unharmed though!
> 
> View attachment 5011682
> View attachment 5011683
> View attachment 5011684


This is such a pretty color!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I love reading the old threads too! IMO the RM forum is the best. I remember the Coach one used to move lightning fast and there would be SO MUCH new stuff each day which was fun to see. RM is the one brand I keep coming back to and never get tired of. I especially love the sample sale and special order bags. How awesome is it that people could customize and special order?? Can we do that now?!?!
> 
> I'm going to be like @jennalovesbags and put out in the world that I'd love a BBW MAM with pink zipper and silver or GM hardware please  I would settle for a black MAM with rose gold hardware (but continue my hunt for BBW of course). Speaking of old threads, I need to do research on that. I cannot for the life of me remember what the lining was on those made in NYC bags! Does anyone have one of these elusive MAMs and can post pics?


I thought made in NY had dash lining? At least that's what I saw in a video, RG HW, dash lining, made in NY.


----------



## JenJBS

@LipglossedX Glad the bag was ok. Sadly, it's not just preloved. My RM circle bag arrived today. Much too big a box. One piece of tissue paper around it. The dust bag stuffed inside the purse!   Thankfully the purse wasn't damaged tumbling around in the box.

I really don't get leaving a brand just because you start buying more expensive brands... I love my mix of premier and contemporary brands. 

I think a few contemporary brands have better design, quality, and customer service than a few premier brands. They are working hard to build a reputation and following, rather than just counting on their name and past reputation to sell bags. 

That said, if your style/look/lifestyle evolves so that a brand you previously loved no longer works for you - it happens. Maybe you discover a brand you never knew before that you love more. I've transferred from Michael Kors to Rebecca Minkoff and Fount, so clearly that can work contemporary to contemporary, not just contemporary to premiere. 

Or maybe a new artistic director takes over and changes things you loved. That happens in premier brands too. Watched it the last few years in the Bottega Veneta forum. 

And maybe certain high level jobs expect a certain expensive look, but contemporary brands can be worn off work hours in that case. 

Ok. Rant over... 

My RM circle bag!  No cute lining.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> @LipglossedX
> 
> I really don't get leaving a brand just because you start buying more expensive brands... I love my mix of premier and contemporary brands.
> 
> I think a few contemporary brands have better design, quality, and customer service than a few premier brands. They are working hard to build a reputation and following, rather than just counting on their name and past reputation to sell bags.


Agree with this 100%!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I always wonder why certain people got banned haha


I love reading the locked threads.  DRAMA!

I think there were some people on some of the premiere boards who would do reveals with “borrowed” bags.  They would reveal a $20,000 bag and everyone assumed they owned it.   They would then return it from where they purchased it.

the eBay thread is very informative.  I’ve learned a lot there


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I always wonder why certain people got banned haha


I remember at least one troll way back when


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> This is such a pretty color!



Thanks! It's slightly darker in person than in my photo. The leather is really nice!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> @LipglossedX Glad the bag was ok. Sadly, it's not just preloved. My RM circle bag arrived today. Much too big a box. One piece of tissue paper around it. The dust bag stuffed inside the purse!   Thankfully the purse wasn't damaged tumbling around in the box.
> 
> I really don't get leaving a brand just because you start buying more expensive brands... I love my mix of premier and contemporary brands.
> 
> I think a few contemporary brands have better design, quality, and customer service than a few premier brands. They are working hard to build a reputation and following, rather than just counting on their name and past reputation to sell bags.
> 
> That said, if your style/look/lifestyle evolves so that a brand you previously loved no longer works for you - it happens. Maybe you discover a brand you never knew before that you love more. I've transferred from Michael Kors to Rebecca Minkoff and Fount, so clearly that can work contemporary to contemporary, not just contemporary to premiere.
> 
> Or maybe a new artistic director takes over and changes things you loved. That happens in premier brands too. Watched it the last few years in the Bottega Veneta forum.
> 
> And maybe certain high level jobs expect a certain expensive look, but contemporary brands can be worn off work hours in that case.
> 
> Ok. Rant over...
> 
> My RM circle bag!  No cute lining.
> 
> View attachment 5011852



Cute bag! Glad yours arrived okay too!

I follow a Hermes repair thread on here that is super interesting but to be honest, the people are "devastated" by super tiny marks constantly which seems really stressful. The bags are pricey so I get it but why torture yourself to that degree?


----------



## Voodoo

Haughty said:


> Since we are all a bunch of stalkers on here, do you guys ever wonder what happened to people on here?  Sometimes I click on someone’s profile who has been very active in the forum.   Then I see that they haven’t been active for years.   I wonder what happened to them. Did they get tired of buying and selling bags?  Did they just quit cold turkey and never return?  Did something more ominous happen?  Just curious about them....



I was here constantly for many years! Brutal honesty is this: when I decided to get sober I put everything that wasn't related to my family or my recovery to the side. I'm 6 years sober in 10 days   It isn't that I ever STOPPED loving bags but I just didn't need to be here. It was only this last week I started posting again and the friends I had before were so wonderful and warm it is proof the tPF is an amazing community of likeminded people.


----------



## laurenrr

Voodoo said:


> I was here constantly for many years! Brutal honesty is this: when I decided to get sober I put everything that wasn't related to my family or my recovery to the side. I'm 6 years sober in 10 days   It isn't that I ever STOPPED loving bags but I just didn't need to be here. It was only this last week I started posting again and the friends I had before were so wonderful and warm it is proof the tPF is an amazing community of likeminded people.



Congratulations on your sobriety, that is a huge accomplishment!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Voodoo said:


> I was here constantly for many years! Brutal honesty is this: when I decided to get sober I put everything that wasn't related to my family or my recovery to the side. I'm 6 years sober in 10 days   It isn't that I ever STOPPED loving bags but I just didn't need to be here. It was only this last week I started posting again and the friends I had before were so wonderful and warm it is proof the tPF is an amazing community of likeminded people.



Congrats on 6 years!! That's great and welcome back!


----------



## Voodoo

laurenrr said:


> Congratulations on your sobriety, that is a huge accomplishment!!



Thank you!


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> I remember at least one troll way back when


You can’t leave us hanging like that!  There was a long thread about some woman on here who was caught with millions of dollars in fake bags and went to prison.

have you guys ever read the thread about “I’ve Got a Secret” or something like that.  People would anonymously (through a third party) tell their deepest, darkest secrets.  I remember one woman who said she would switch tags on bags.  Put the cheap tag on the expensive bag.  now THAT is some good reading!


----------



## Voodoo

LipglossedX said:


> Congrats on 6 years!! That's great and welcome back!



Thanks! It's great to be back!


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> Congrats on 6 years!! That's great and welcome back!


one day at a time.   I’m pretty close with Mrs. Bill W myself


----------



## laurenrr

Haughty said:


> Since we are all a bunch of stalkers on here, do you guys ever wonder what happened to people on here?  Sometimes I click on someone’s profile who has been very active in the forum.   Then I see that they haven’t been active for years.   I wonder what happened to them. Did they get tired of buying and selling bags?  Did they just quit cold turkey and never return?  Did something more ominous happen?  Just curious about them....



There are so many i wonder about! Disco, baghag, desi, magjes and loveuga pop into my head all the time!


----------



## Haughty

laurenrr said:


> There are so many i wonder about! Disco, baghag, desi, magjes and loveuga pop into my head all the time!


YES!!!    Those guys were legends!


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> one day at a time.   I’m pretty close with Mrs. Bill W myself


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Since we are all a bunch of stalkers on here, do you guys ever wonder what happened to people on here?  Sometimes I click on someone’s profile who has been very active in the forum.   Then I see that they haven’t been active for years.   I wonder what happened to them. Did they get tired of buying and selling bags?  Did they just quit cold turkey and never return?  Did something more ominous happen?  Just curious about them....


I've often wondered that too. Sometimes I want to just send them a PM asking if they are okay. But then they might think that's weird.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Yeah, I was kind of scared to look... especially after the other recent bag surprises.


That bag looks great! Glad it made it in one piece!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> I love reading the old threads too! IMO the RM forum is the best. I remember the Coach one used to move lightning fast and there would be SO MUCH new stuff each day which was fun to see. RM is the one brand I keep coming back to and never get tired of. I especially love the sample sale and special order bags. How awesome is it that people could customize and special order?? Can we do that now?!?!
> 
> I'm going to be like @jennalovesbags and put out in the world that I'd love a BBW MAM with pink zipper and silver or GM hardware please  I would settle for a black MAM with rose gold hardware (but continue my hunt for BBW of course). Speaking of old threads, I need to do research on that. I cannot for the life of me remember what the lining was on those made in NYC bags! Does anyone have one of these elusive MAMs and can post pics?


Yes! I feel like the RM forum is my base/home, but I sometimes go visit other forums for a holiday or the weekend.


----------



## Denverite

laurenrr said:


> There are so many i wonder about! Disco, baghag, desi, magjes and loveuga pop into my head all the time!



I swear Desi knew EVERYTHING about RM! Thankfully a lot of pictures still work too!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> mine
> View attachment 5011824


The leather on this looks really nice. I think there's one on TRR right now.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> @LipglossedX Glad the bag was ok. Sadly, it's not just preloved. My RM circle bag arrived today. Much too big a box. One piece of tissue paper around it. The dust bag stuffed inside the purse!   Thankfully the purse wasn't damaged tumbling around in the box.
> 
> I really don't get leaving a brand just because you start buying more expensive brands... I love my mix of premier and contemporary brands.
> 
> I think a few contemporary brands have better design, quality, and customer service than a few premier brands. They are working hard to build a reputation and following, rather than just counting on their name and past reputation to sell bags.
> 
> That said, if your style/look/lifestyle evolves so that a brand you previously loved no longer works for you - it happens. Maybe you discover a brand you never knew before that you love more. I've transferred from Michael Kors to Rebecca Minkoff and Fount, so clearly that can work contemporary to contemporary, not just contemporary to premiere.
> 
> Or maybe a new artistic director takes over and changes things you loved. That happens in premier brands too. Watched it the last few years in the Bottega Veneta forum.
> 
> And maybe certain high level jobs expect a certain expensive look, but contemporary brands can be worn off work hours in that case.
> 
> Ok. Rant over...
> 
> My RM circle bag!  No cute lining.
> 
> View attachment 5011852


This is so cute! I understand about the cute lining though.


----------



## samfalstaff

Voodoo said:


> I was here constantly for many years! Brutal honesty is this: when I decided to get sober I put everything that wasn't related to my family or my recovery to the side. I'm 6 years sober in 10 days   It isn't that I ever STOPPED loving bags but I just didn't need to be here. It was only this last week I started posting again and the friends I had before were so wonderful and warm it is proof the tPF is an amazing community of likeminded people.


That's such an great accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Cute bag! Glad yours arrived okay too!
> 
> I follow a Hermes repair thread on here that is super interesting but to be honest, the people are "devastated" by super tiny marks constantly which seems really stressful. The bags are pricey so I get it but why torture yourself to that degree?


Is that the thread with docride? I follow it (or something like that) too. 

I also follow the vintage Coach thread where it seems like people buy $10 vintage coach bags and rehab them to these beautiful rich-looking masterpieces.


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> mine
> View attachment 5011824



   What an extraordinary bag!      The leather!    The rose gold hardware!  





LipglossedX said:


> Cute bag! Glad yours arrived okay too!
> 
> I follow a Hermes repair thread on here that is super interesting but to be honest, the people are "devastated" by super tiny marks constantly which seems really stressful. The bags are pricey so I get it but why torture yourself to that degree?



Thank you!  

Yeah. Chanel has that. And Dior. Probably some of the other Premier brands as well. The people 'heartbroken' because of a 'defect' you need a microscope to see. Or returning a bag due to one loose stitch...  





Voodoo said:


> I was here constantly for many years! Brutal honesty is this: when I decided to get sober I put everything that wasn't related to my family or my recovery to the side. I'm 6 years sober in 10 days   It isn't that I ever STOPPED loving bags but I just didn't need to be here. It was only this last week I started posting again and the friends I had before were so wonderful and warm it is proof the tPF is an amazing community of likeminded people.



Congratulations on 6 years sober! 





samfalstaff said:


> This is so cute! I understand about the cute lining though.



Thank you!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Is that the thread with docride? I follow it (or something like that) too.
> 
> I also follow the vintage Coach thread where it seems like people buy $10 vintage coach bags and rehab them to these beautiful rich-looking masterpieces.



Yes, it is! Fun to see what she says.

(Getting a vintage Hermes Kelly is on my luxury dream wishlist but not in any hurry lol)


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I love reading the locked threads.  DRAMA!
> 
> I think there were some people on some of the premiere boards who would do reveals with “borrowed” bags.  They would reveal a $20,000 bag and everyone assumed they owned it.   They would then return it from where they purchased it.
> 
> the eBay thread is very informative.  I’ve learned a lot there


OMG I read the locked threads too hahaha!


----------



## Shelby33

Voodoo said:


> I was here constantly for many years! Brutal honesty is this: when I decided to get sober I put everything that wasn't related to my family or my recovery to the side. I'm 6 years sober in 10 days   It isn't that I ever STOPPED loving bags but I just didn't need to be here. It was only this last week I started posting again and the friends I had before were so wonderful and warm it is proof the tPF is an amazing community of likeminded people.


Congratulations on your six years!!! That is really awesome and takes a lot of dedication and hard work!!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> You can’t leave us hanging like that!  There was a long thread about some woman on here who was caught with millions of dollars in fake bags and went to prison.
> 
> have you guys ever read the thread about “I’ve Got a Secret” or something like that.  People would anonymously (through a third party) tell their deepest, darkest secrets.  I remember one woman who said she would switch tags on bags.  Put the cheap tag on the expensive bag.  now THAT is some good reading!


I remember that


----------



## Shelby33

Gung has a lot of RMs but pictures no longer work.


----------



## Voodoo

Shelby33 said:


> Congratulations on your six years!!! That is really awesome and takes a lot of dedication and hard work!!





samfalstaff said:


> That's such an great accomplishment! Congratulations!





JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on 6 years sober!




Thank you very much y'all  



Shelby33 said:


> Gung has a lot of RMs but pictures no longer work.



Oh gosh I remember Gung. She was sweet. Same w/ Knasarae. Loved talking with her. She had a great RM collection.


----------



## Antonia

Voodoo said:


> I was here constantly for many years! Brutal honesty is this: when I decided to get sober I put everything that wasn't related to my family or my recovery to the side. I'm 6 years sober in 10 days   It isn't that I ever STOPPED loving bags but I just didn't need to be here. It was only this last week I started posting again and the friends I had before were so wonderful and warm it is proof the tPF is an amazing community of likeminded people.


Kudos to you Voodoo!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Voodoo said:


> I was here constantly for many years! Brutal honesty is this: when I decided to get sober I put everything that wasn't related to my family or my recovery to the side. I'm 6 years sober in 10 days   It isn't that I ever STOPPED loving bags but I just didn't need to be here. It was only this last week I started posting again and the friends I had before were so wonderful and warm it is proof the tPF is an amazing community of likeminded people.


Congrats!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Voodoo said:


> Thank you very much y'all
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh I remember Gung. She was sweet. Same w/ Knasarae. Loved talking with her. She had a great RM collection.


Oh yes, I remember them.


----------



## Haughty

laurenrr said:


> There are so many i wonder about! Disco, baghag, desi, magjes and loveuga pop into my head all the time!


i believe Magjes is still around.  i can’t remember which thread I was reading, but she liked someone’s recent post, like within the last day or two.  She must have moved on from RM.  She had a beautiful collection.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> i believe Magjes is still around.  i can’t remember which thread I was reading, but she liked someone’s recent post, like within the last day or two.  She must have moved on from RM.  She had a beautiful collection.


Yes, she sold off her collection. I had purchased a MAM from her.  She had some really nice RM bags


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Adventures in pre-owned bag buying continue... The grey Mini Beloved I bought arrived fast today from Hawaii. As soon as I saw it and picked it up I was concerned because it arrived in just a plastic envelope with no padding at all.  It seems unharmed though!
> 
> View attachment 5011682
> View attachment 5011683
> View attachment 5011684


I'd be afraid to ship a bag that way.  glad it got to you ok....nice leather on this one


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> You can’t leave us hanging like that!  There was a long thread about some woman on here who was caught with millions of dollars in fake bags and went to prison.
> 
> have you guys ever read the thread about “I’ve Got a Secret” or something like that.  People would anonymously (through a third party) tell their deepest, darkest secrets.  I remember one woman who said she would switch tags on bags.  Put the cheap tag on the expensive bag.  now THAT is some good reading!


I don't remember what that person was trolling on.  that was way back in the day and I think that may have actually been the first I learned of "trolls"....someone was stirring the pot, pissing everyone off


----------



## anthrosphere

Haughty said:


> i believe Magjes is still around.  i can’t remember which thread I was reading, but she liked someone’s recent post, like within the last day or two.  She must have moved on from RM.  She had a beautiful collection.


I occasionally see her in the ebay forums.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I manifested a purple Nikki and then I missed it lol y’all are fast!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> I manifested a purple Nikki and then I missed it lol y’all are fast!



Another one? Must have gone extra fast!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I manifested a purple Nikki and then I missed it lol y’all are fast!


What??


----------



## Denverite

jennalovesbags said:


> I manifested a purple Nikki and then I missed it lol y’all are fast!


 
Oh nooooo! Was it a mini?


----------



## LipglossedX

We will manifest more!! Come on purple Nikkis!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Denverite said:


> Oh nooooo! Was it a mini?


No, that’s the silver lining


----------



## sdkitty

anthrosphere said:


> I occasionally see her in the ebay forums.


if my memory serves me, I think @Jeepgurl76 bought a white basketweave bag from her not too long ago?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> if my memory serves me, I think @Jeepgurl76 bought a white basketweave bag from her not too long ago?


I did. I just sold it as it’s a MAM  just been sitting in its bag mostly.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I did. I just sold it as it’s a MAM  just been sitting in its bag mostly.


you're very active   hope you got a decent price for it


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> you're very active   hope you got a decent price for it


Yes, doing a clean out of bags and clothes! Only putting things back in my closet I ❤. Anything that doesn’t sell gets gifted or donated to good will. Finally have some time to do this. So I’m taking advantage. My hubby said he is overwhelmed by all my things as well. If my liver don’t make it he doesn’t want the responsibility of what to do with everything :/. So we agreed it’s time to let go of things that are not loved!


----------



## Shelby33

What purple Nikki?


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, doing a clean out of bags and clothes! Only putting things back in my closet I ❤. Anything that doesn’t sell gets gifted or donated to good will. Finally have some time to do this. So I’m taking advantage. My hubby said he is overwhelmed by all my things as well. If my liver don’t make it he doesn’t want the responsibility of what to do with everything :/. So we agreed it’s time to let go of things that are not loved!


sending you the best wishes and hopes on your health


----------



## jennalovesbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, doing a clean out of bags and clothes! Only putting things back in my closet I ❤. Anything that doesn’t sell gets gifted or donated to good will. Finally have some time to do this. So I’m taking advantage. My hubby said he is overwhelmed by all my things as well. If my liver don’t make it he doesn’t want the responsibility of what to do with everything :/. So we agreed it’s time to let go of things that are not loved!



Oh no! Are you sick? Sending you healthy vibes!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, doing a clean out of bags and clothes! Only putting things back in my closet I ❤. Anything that doesn’t sell gets gifted or donated to good will. Finally have some time to do this. So I’m taking advantage. My hubby said he is overwhelmed by all my things as well. If my liver don’t make it he doesn’t want the responsibility of what to do with everything :/. So we agreed it’s time to let go of things that are not loved!


Sending good thoughts your way Carrie!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> Oh no! Are you sick? Sending you healthy vibes!!


Yes, I was just recently diagnosed with liver disease and an auto immune disease. Both of them attacking my liver  my liver is highly inflamed with liver damage. They put me on medications to help with further progression of damage. So far based on my weekly labs they are not working! My liver enzymes continue to rise causing all sorts of weird side effects. I’m just praying at some point these meds start to work and through diet it starts to help! It’s pretty scary right now


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, doing a clean out of bags and clothes! Only putting things back in my closet I ❤. Anything that doesn’t sell gets gifted or donated to good will. Finally have some time to do this. So I’m taking advantage. My hubby said he is overwhelmed by all my things as well. If my liver don’t make it he doesn’t want the responsibility of what to do with everything :/. So we agreed it’s time to let go of things that are not loved!



Always good to do some spring cleaning and keep things you love! Sending lots of good health vibes to you!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, I was just recently diagnosed with liver disease and an auto immune disease. Both of them attacking my liver  my liver is highly inflamed with liver damage. They put me on medications to help with further progression of damage. So far based on my weekly labs they are not working! My liver enzymes continue to rise causing all sorts of weird side effects. I’m just praying at some point these meds start to work and through diet it starts to help! It’s pretty scary right now



hang in there Carrie


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, I was just recently diagnosed with liver disease and an auto immune disease. Both of them attacking my liver  my liver is highly inflamed with liver damage. They put me on medications to help with further progression of damage. So far based on my weekly labs they are not working! My liver enzymes continue to rise causing all sorts of weird side effects. I’m just praying at some point these meds start to work and through diet it starts to help! It’s pretty scary right now



Oh no, I'm sure that is really difficult and scary.  I really hope it starts changing for the positive soon! Don't hesitate to talk/vent/anything here if you need to.. I don't think anyone minds and having extra support is always good.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, I was just recently diagnosed with liver disease and an auto immune disease. Both of them attacking my liver  my liver is highly inflamed with liver damage. They put me on medications to help with further progression of damage. So far based on my weekly labs they are not working! My liver enzymes continue to rise causing all sorts of weird side effects. I’m just praying at some point these meds start to work and through diet it starts to help! It’s pretty scary right now


Sending you well wishes for you and your husband


----------



## jennalovesbags

You’ve got lots of RM love @Jeepgurl76


----------



## jennalovesbags

Do y’all have any bags that you bought just to have? For me it’s the wine getaway tote with FDL lining. I’m not sure I’d ever actually carry it, but I’m not sure I want to rehome it either. It’s just a great “collection” bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, I was just recently diagnosed with liver disease and an auto immune disease. Both of them attacking my liver  my liver is highly inflamed with liver damage. They put me on medications to help with further progression of damage. So far based on my weekly labs they are not working! My liver enzymes continue to rise causing all sorts of weird side effects. I’m just praying at some point these meds start to work and through diet it starts to help! It’s pretty scary right now


I'm sorry Carrie. I think I speak for all of us when I say we are here wherever, whenever you need any support at all.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Do y’all have any bags that you bought just to have? For me it’s the wine getaway tote with FDL lining. I’m not sure I’d ever actually carry it, but I’m not sure I want to rehome it either. It’s just just a great “collection” bag.


I have lots of those which is why my collection has gone out of control. Not in RMs though. I actually use those.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Do y’all have any bags that you bought just to have? For me it’s the wine getaway tote with FDL lining. I’m not sure I’d ever actually carry it, but I’m not sure I want to rehome it either. It’s just just a great “collection” bag.


not me....I do have one I always wanted but wouldn't spend the money on back in the day....now I have it and hardly carry it.


----------



## laurenrr

We are here for you (hug)



Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, I was just recently diagnosed with liver disease and an auto immune disease. Both of them attacking my liver  my liver is highly inflamed with liver damage. They put me on medications to help with further progression of damage. So far based on my weekly labs they are not working! My liver enzymes continue to rise causing all sorts of weird side effects. I’m just praying at some point these meds start to work and through diet it starts to help! It’s pretty scary right now


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Do y’all have any bags that you bought just to have? For me it’s the wine getaway tote with FDL lining. I’m not sure I’d ever actually carry it, but I’m not sure I want to rehome it either. It’s just a great “collection” bag.


The bag I got maybe last month for 7.00, I can't even remember what it was called. But, at least it was just 7.00. My mom really liked the pictures of it though, so I should send it to her.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Do y’all have any bags that you bought just to have? For me it’s the wine getaway tote with FDL lining. I’m not sure I’d ever actually carry it, but I’m not sure I want to rehome it either. It’s just a great “collection” bag.



I used to just buy whatever I liked looking at and ended up with a bunch I never used.. decided to sell them and am trying to think more about things I actually reach for (even if it's rarely - like clutches, etc). I don't think having ones you just enjoy having is bad though as long as you love it! Or who knows... you may use it sometime.


----------



## LipglossedX

Dark Grey MAM from Bonanza just showed up! After the GE Mattie I was a bit nervous about another bag that has just been sitting for sale for a long time but this one is lovely (and has no weird things going on - aside from the zippers being kind of slow moving and needing some waxing)!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Dark Grey MAM from Bonanza just showed up! After the GE Mattie I was a bit nervous about another bag that has just been sitting for sale for a long time but this one is lovely (and has no weird things going on - aside from the zippers being kind of slow moving and needing some waxing)!
> 
> View attachment 5013028


Ooh, this is very nice!


----------



## Denverite

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I did. I just sold it as it’s a MAM  just been sitting in its bag mostly.





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, I was just recently diagnosed with liver disease and an auto immune disease. Both of them attacking my liver  my liver is highly inflamed with liver damage. They put me on medications to help with further progression of damage. So far based on my weekly labs they are not working! My liver enzymes continue to rise causing all sorts of weird side effects. I’m just praying at some point these meds start to work and through diet it starts to help! It’s pretty scary right now



I am thrilled that this MAM is coming my way and will give it a good home 

And more importantly, Sending best wishes that the meds start to work


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, I was just recently diagnosed with liver disease and an auto immune disease. Both of them attacking my liver  my liver is highly inflamed with liver damage. They put me on medications to help with further progression of damage. So far based on my weekly labs they are not working! My liver enzymes continue to rise causing all sorts of weird side effects. I’m just praying at some point these meds start to work and through diet it starts to help! It’s pretty scary right now



 Hoping that the meds will start working and you'll feel better soon!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Dark Grey MAM from Bonanza just showed up! After the GE Mattie I was a bit nervous about another bag that has just been sitting for sale for a long time but this one is lovely (and has no weird things going on - aside from the zippers being kind of slow moving and needing some waxing)!
> 
> View attachment 5013028


nice!  is that silver or gunmetal HW?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Dark Grey MAM from Bonanza just showed up! After the GE Mattie I was a bit nervous about another bag that has just been sitting for sale for a long time but this one is lovely (and has no weird things going on - aside from the zippers being kind of slow moving and needing some waxing)!
> 
> View attachment 5013028


It's beautiful! What is the lining? Love the silver HW with the dark grey!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice!  is that silver or gunmetal HW?


OS so silver


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> OS so silver


what does "so" stand for?


----------



## Shelby33

Just found this old picture of my grandmother, wish I knew what year it was. I remember my grandfather telling me that young women often had pictures like this taken.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> what does "so" stand for?


OS-old school, so silver.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Just found this old picture of my grandmother, wish I knew what year it was. I remember my grandfather telling me that young women often had pictures like this taken.
> View attachment 5013098


lovely


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> nice!  is that silver or gunmetal HW?





Shelby33 said:


> It's beautiful! What is the lining? Love the silver HW with the dark grey!



Thanks!! yes, silver hardware. B&W Floral lining. What does yours have @Shelby33 ?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Just found this old picture of my grandmother, wish I knew what year it was. I remember my grandfather telling me that young women often had pictures like this taken.
> View attachment 5013098



Classy!! Mine has some photos like this too. What a different era.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, I was just recently diagnosed with liver disease and an auto immune disease. Both of them attacking my liver  my liver is highly inflamed with liver damage. They put me on medications to help with further progression of damage. So far based on my weekly labs they are not working! My liver enzymes continue to rise causing all sorts of weird side effects. I’m just praying at some point these meds start to work and through diet it starts to help! It’s pretty scary right now


I remember you mentioning this before....I hope and pray that the meds start working too!  Sending you hugs and positive vibes!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, I was just recently diagnosed with liver disease and an auto immune disease. Both of them attacking my liver  my liver is highly inflamed with liver damage. They put me on medications to help with further progression of damage. So far based on my weekly labs they are not working! My liver enzymes continue to rise causing all sorts of weird side effects. I’m just praying at some point these meds start to work and through diet it starts to help! It’s pretty scary right now



HUGS! My thoughts and prayers are with you. Sending healing vibes your way. HUGS! That does sound scary. Hope the meds start to work quickly, and that your health improves. As the others have said, we're here if you want to talk, or vent, or whatever. HUGS!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Just found this old picture of my grandmother, wish I knew what year it was. I remember my grandfather telling me that young women often had pictures like this taken.
> View attachment 5013098



Beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Just found this old picture of my grandmother, wish I knew what year it was. I remember my grandfather telling me that young women often had pictures like this taken.
> View attachment 5013098


What a great photo!!  She's beautiful!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Just found this old picture of my grandmother, wish I knew what year it was. I remember my grandfather telling me that young women often had pictures like this taken.
> View attachment 5013098


Wow i love this!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What a great photo!!  She's beautiful!


She was the best. I'm named after her. She lived 2 houses down, I think I spent more time there than I did at home!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


I'm so glad it was saved!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Classy!! Mine has some photos like this too. What a different era.


Right??? It must have been so much work to get all dressed up, and those long gloves!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks!! yes, silver hardware. B&W Floral lining. What does yours have @Shelby33 ?


Mine has the same as yours!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> lovely


She was a lovely person.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Classy!! Mine has some photos like this too. What a different era.


Haha I was just thinking, especially compared to today's "selfies" that women that age take! Or any age really!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Right??? It must have been so much work to get all dressed up, and those long gloves!



Clearly not having internet/TV gave them a lot more time for dressing up. I love watching those "how to" guides for teens about grooming, dating, etc from back in the day in the 40's/50's on YouTube for fun.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I suppose y’all are correct that if you’re not going to use it, best to try to find another home for these things. But if it stays put, that’s okay too. Haha


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, I was just recently diagnosed with liver disease and an auto immune disease. Both of them attacking my liver  my liver is highly inflamed with liver damage. They put me on medications to help with further progression of damage. So far based on my weekly labs they are not working! My liver enzymes continue to rise causing all sorts of weird side effects. I’m just praying at some point these meds start to work and through diet it starts to help! It’s pretty scary right now


just want to say that little bird of yours is so cute.  I'll bet he is helping you thrive


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Clearly not having internet/TV gave them a lot more time for dressing up. I love watching those "how to" guides for teens about grooming, dating, etc from back in the day in the 40's/50's on YouTube for fun.



My daughter and I used to watch those!!!
My grandmother grew up on a farm, one of 13, and not a lot of money to go around. So this must have been really special for her.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Wow i love this!


I need to find a frame for it!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> My daughter and I used to watch those!!!
> My grandmother grew up on a farm, one of 13, and not a lot of money to go around. So this must have been really special for her.



13 kids! Obviously, that used to be more common but can you imagine??

ETA: I have a friend with a Brady Bunch situation where both of them already had two kids each and then they had another and even 5 kids seems like so many to keep track of!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> 13 kids! Obviously, that used to be more common but can you imagine??
> 
> ETA: I have a friend with a Brady Bunch situation where both of them already had two kids each and then they had another and even 5 kids seems like so many to keep track of!


Well I can tell you two is twice the work of one, I can't imagine anything over 5. I did want another baby after my youngest turned two but he said two was enough. And considering how they are, I mean I wouldn't change them for anything in the world but 2 kids with their own special needs and both on IEPs was definitely enough! 
Probably with 13, at least the oldest could help out with the younger siblings.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Well I can tell you two is twice the work of one, I can't imagine anything over 5. I did want another baby after my youngest turned two but he said two was enough. And considering how they are, I mean I wouldn't change them for anything in the world but 2 kids with their own special needs and both on IEPs was definitely enough!
> Probably with 13, at least the oldest could help out with the younger siblings.


yes but I think it can be a burden for the older ones....I've know kids like that who didn't want kids of their own - or certainly didn't want a big family


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes but I think it can be a burden for the older ones....I've know kids like that who didn't want kids of their own - or certainly didn't want a big family


That could be true. I think back when my grandmother was a kid, it wasn't so out of the ordinary. But in later years, kids would definitely see their friends having more freedom and maybe resent it.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> That could be true. I think back when my grandmother was a kid, it wasn't so out of the ordinary. But in later years, kids would definitely see their friends having more freedom and maybe resent it.



Yeah, back in the day they were just extra farm, etc help and took care of their younger siblings. These days I think a lot of older kids would struggle more with it since it's so different now.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> That could be true. I think back when my grandmother was a kid, it wasn't so out of the ordinary. But in later years, kids would definitely see their friends having more freedom and maybe resent it.


my DH has a niece who had ten kids with her first husband....then they amazed us and divorced.  even more surprising, she found another guy to marry ....then they divorced.....she could write a book I think


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my DH has a niece who had ten kids with her first husband....then they amazed us and divorced.  even more surprising, she found another guy to marry ....then they divorced.....she could write a book I think


I bet the stress of having 10 kids didn't help!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I bet the stress of having 10 kids didn't help!


IDK....we thought they had all the kids cause they were religious....apparently he became somewhat sucessful in his career and got a big head or something......the guy - from what little I could see meeting him a few times - was not at all attractive in looks or personality


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Just found this old picture of my grandmother, wish I knew what year it was. I remember my grandfather telling me that young women often had pictures like this taken.
> View attachment 5013098


What a beautiful fierce-looking woman!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What a beautiful fierce-looking woman!


Oh she was!


----------



## starrynite_87

sdkitty said:


> IDK....we thought they had all the kids cause they were religious....apparently he became somewhat sucessful in his career and got a big head or something......the guy - from what little I could see meeting him a few times - was not at all attractive in looks or personality


IDK why that last part was so funny to me.


----------



## sdkitty

starrynite_87 said:


> IDK why that last part was so funny to me.


yeah, creepy little guy and the wife is pretty attractive


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> yeah, creepy little guy and the wife is pretty attractive


This is the family with 10 kids? We're barely functioning with two...


----------



## shesnochill

@Shelby33 


I love this. "Do every stupid thing that makes you feel alive”


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> @Shelby33
> 
> 
> I love this. "Do every stupid thing that makes you feel alive”


I would put the whole song there if I could!


----------



## Denverite

I’m constantly stalking the progress of my bags on TRR and I can see them being updated slowly but surely. The one I can see cracks me up. They have it priced at $125 and it says “studded crossbody leather bag”. I can’t see pictures yet but the only crossbody I sent in was the boyfriend and it definitely isn’t studded. What the heck!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> This is the family with 10 kids? We're barely functioning with two...


yes, they're divorced now....can you imagine being a stay-at-home mom, having ten kids and then divorcing while the kids (mostly) are still young?


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> I’m constantly stalking the progress of my bags on TRR and I can see them being updated slowly but surely. The one I can see cracks me up. They have it priced at $125 and it says “studded crossbody leather bag”. I can’t see pictures yet but the only crossbody I sent in was the boyfriend and it definitely isn’t studded. What the heck!


At least they didn't just say, bag. Some sellers have done that. 

I think TRR lost my bags. They got them on 2/17 and are "looking into where they are" right now.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> yes, they're divorced now....can you imagine being a stay-at-home mom, having ten kids and then divorcing while the kids (mostly) are still young?


Nope! I have more opinions about that, but they're best left in my head.


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> I’m constantly stalking the progress of my bags on TRR and I can see them being updated slowly but surely. The one I can see cracks me up. They have it priced at $125 and it says “studded crossbody leather bag”. I can’t see pictures yet but the only crossbody I sent in was the boyfriend and it definitely isn’t studded. What the heck!


How many bags did you send them?  Are any old school??


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> At least they didn't just say, bag. Some sellers have done that.
> 
> I think TRR lost my bags. They got them on 2/17 and are "looking into where they are" right now.



oh noooo!!! I wonder what they do then, just pay you for them?


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> How many bags did you send them?  Are any old school??



I sent in 10 or 11...eek. They rejected one because it says “discolored” but not sure which one that is. I sent in some good ones that I just never use. There’s a dark gray MAM with floral lining, black with patent trim MAM with FDL (ugh regret), tangerine MAM, distressed black with silver hardware MAM, blue morning after hobo with candy cane lining, a teal mini Mac, two boyfriends...good grief


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> oh noooo!!! I wonder what they do then, just pay you for them?


Who knows? Since Jenna's bag hasn't shipped yet, I'm thinking they'll find them eventually.


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> I sent in 10 or 11...eek. They rejected one because it says “discolored” but not sure which one that is. I sent in some good ones that I just never use. There’s a dark gray MAM with floral lining, black with patent trim MAM with FDL (ugh regret), tangerine MAM, distressed black with silver hardware MAM, blue morning after hobo with candy cane lining, a teal mini Mac, two boyfriends...good grief


They did that to one of my bags saying 'discolored' and the bag was perfect!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> They did that to one of my bags saying 'discolored' and the bag was perfect!


that was crazy


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Who knows? Since Jenna's bag hasn't shipped yet, I'm thinking they'll find them eventually.


It seems like they do not have their act together right now. I get limited staffing bc of COVID, but still...


----------



## jennalovesbags

My Eyelet Nikki came and she is BEAUTIFUL. Nikki will always be my true love. I'll grab a photo tomorrow in the sun.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> My Eyelet Nikki came and she is BEAUTIFUL. Nikki will always be my true love. I'll grab a photo tomorrow in the sun.


Oh my, can't wait for these!!! Congrats!


----------



## Denverite

jennalovesbags said:


> My Eyelet Nikki came and she is BEAUTIFUL. Nikki will always be my true love. I'll grab a photo tomorrow in the sun.



is this the brown one or black one? I’m thinking brown?!?!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Denverite said:


> is this the brown one or black one? I’m thinking brown?!?!


You guessed right!


----------



## LipglossedX

The last of my little buying spree bags finally arrived (barely - I included what the package looked like lol)! A cheaper blue Devote that was 100% impulse buy just to see it. Color is a lot darker in person than the listing but I actually really like it. Unfortunately, I think it may be too heavy after adding stuff in (it's a bigger bag) but I'll give it a try.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> The last of my little buying spree bags finally arrived (barely - I included what the package looked like lol)! A cheaper blue Devote that was 100% impulse buy just to see it. Color is a lot darker in person than the listing but I actually really like it. Unfortunately, I think it may be too heavy after adding stuff in but I'll give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 5016958
> View attachment 5016959


Box looks trashed, but that leather looks really nice! Heavier than a MAB?


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Box looks trashed, but that leather looks really nice! Heavier than a MAB?



Box was barely holding on. haha I've never had a MAB (only MAM's) so not sure? The leather is good on it!


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


> The last of my little buying spree bags finally arrived (barely - I included what the package looked like lol)! A cheaper blue Devote that was 100% impulse buy just to see it. Color is a lot darker in person than the listing but I actually really like it. Unfortunately, I think it may be too heavy after adding stuff in but I'll give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 5016958
> View attachment 5016959



Ooh that's pretty! What's the lining?


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> Ooh that's pretty! What's the lining?



Thanks! It's grey and white stripe


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> The last of my little buying spree bags finally arrived (barely - I included what the package looked like lol)! A cheaper blue Devote that was 100% impulse buy just to see it. Color is a lot darker in person than the listing but I actually really like it. Unfortunately, I think it may be too heavy after adding stuff in (it's a bigger bag) but I'll give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 5016958
> View attachment 5016959


Oh wow, I don't know if I've seen the Devote in this color before.  I really like it!  Congrats!! If you say it's really heavy already, can you imagine how heavy the studded one is!!????


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> The last of my little buying spree bags finally arrived (barely - I included what the package looked like lol)! A cheaper blue Devote that was 100% impulse buy just to see it. Color is a lot darker in person than the listing but I actually really like it. Unfortunately, I think it may be too heavy after adding stuff in (it's a bigger bag) but I'll give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 5016958
> View attachment 5016959



Congratulations!     The leather looks delightful! And given the state of the box, I'm so glad your bag isn't damaged.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, I don't know if I've seen the Devote in this color before.  I really like it!  Congrats!! If you say it's really heavy already, can you imagine how heavy the studded one is!!????



Thanks, I really like this color (it kind of changes in different lights)! It's heavier but still okay when it's empty but I imagine throwing stuff in will add up really fast so we will see. I can't even imagine carrying around the studded one loaded up!!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!     The leather looks delightful! And given the state of the box, I'm so glad your bag isn't damaged.



Thanks!!  Box barely made it lol. Seller had it all wrapped in extra tissue paper at least for a little protection.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks!!  Box barely made it lol. Seller had it all wrapped in extra tissue paper at least for a little protection.



I adore my Aspinal of London bags. I also love their packaging! Inside the standard shipping box, is another very sturdy AoL branded box. So I know that even if the shipping box got all but destroyed (like yours) the inner box would keep my bog safe. And since they are being shipped from England, it seems extra smart - though they ship DHL 2 day, and the shipping box has never had any notable damage. I like DHL.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> I adore my Aspinal of London bags. I also love their packaging! Inside the standard shipping box, is another very sturdy AoL branded box. So I know that even if the shipping box got all but destroyed (like yours) the inner box would keep my bog safe. And since they are being shipped from England, it seems extra smart - though they ship DHL 2 day, and the shipping box has never had any notable damage. I like DHL.
> 
> View attachment 5017033
> View attachment 5017034
> View attachment 5017035



Ooo I've actually always liked looking at that brand (I also love Mulberry) but have never seen any in person. What bags of theirs do you have? I love their little box bags, etc. Packaging looks great!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Ooo I've actually always liked looking at that brand (I also love Mulberry) but have never seen any in person. What bags of theirs do you have? I love their little box bags, etc. Packaging looks great!



Mini-Trunk
Sabine Clutch
Pandora Vanity Bag
Aerodrome Briefcase

Being a Marine I love the briefcase based on the British Spitfire. The lock looks like the firing pin. The air force blue lining, and the strap in the back to loop over the handle of rolling luggage. The special dustbag for the Aerodrome line. AoL is amazing about detail.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Mini-Trunk
> Sabine Clutch
> Pandora Vanity Bag
> Aerodrome Briefcase
> 
> Being a Marine I love the briefcase based on the British Spitfire. The lock looks like the firing pin. The air force blue lining, and the strap in the back to loop over the handle of rolling luggage. The special dustbag for the Aerodrome line. AoL is amazing about detail.



Oh wow!! Those all look amazing! I love their attention to detail!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Oh wow!! Those all look amazing! I love their attention to detail!



Thanks! So do I!  I was so sad that by the time I found AoL all the women's purses in the Aerodrome line were sold out.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Mini-Trunk
> Sabine Clutch
> Pandora Vanity Bag
> Aerodrome Briefcase
> 
> Being a Marine I love the briefcase based on the British Spitfire. The lock looks like the firing pin. The air force blue lining, and the strap in the back to loop over the handle of rolling luggage. The special dustbag for the Aerodrome line. AoL is amazing about detail.


This briefcase is very cool. I have no idea what a British Spitfire is, but I love the lock!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Thanks! So do I!  I was so sad that by the time I found AoL all the women's purses in the Aerodrome line were sold out.


Do they pop up on ebay every so often?


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Thanks! So do I!  I was so sad that by the time I found AoL all the women's purses in the Aerodrome line were sold out.



Sad. I'm curious about the other ones in the line now... I like the lock on the briefcase!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> The last of my little buying spree bags finally arrived (barely - I included what the package looked like lol)! A cheaper blue Devote that was 100% impulse buy just to see it. Color is a lot darker in person than the listing but I actually really like it. Unfortunately, I think it may be too heavy after adding stuff in (it's a bigger bag) but I'll give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 5016958
> View attachment 5016959


I love it! I don't find mine to be heavy, it's pretty comfortable!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> This briefcase is very cool. I have no idea what a British Spitfire is, but I love the lock!



British fighter plane in WWII. It was remarkable! 




samfalstaff said:


> Do they pop up on ebay every so often?



AoL items do, but I've never seen the Aerodrome ladies bag. I keep looking... 




LipglossedX said:


> Sad. I'm curious about the other ones in the line now... I like the lock on the briefcase!



They only have a few items left. The line is at least a couple years old.

The lock is great. And to open it you have to turn it from Safe to Fire. That makes me absurdly happy every time... 









						Aerodrome Collection by David Gandy
					

Aspinal of London has joined forces with iconic British supermodel, David Gandy, to launch the exclusive Aerodrome Collaboration capsule that takes its inspiration from the skies of Great Britain's heroic past.




					www.aspinaloflondon.com


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> oh noooo!!! I wonder what they do then, just pay you for them?


Now TRR is asking for images of the bags I sent them. Doesn't look good.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I love it! I don't find mine to be heavy, it's pretty comfortable!



I'll give it a chance! I have mostly just been using lightweight bags lately (and barely leaving the house lol) so it may just seem heavy in comparison now. As long as my shoulder doesn't hurt bad carrying it I am good.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Now TRR is asking for images of the bags I sent them. Doesn't look good.



Oh no!! Hope they get it together!


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> Mini-Trunk
> Sabine Clutch
> Pandora Vanity Bag
> Aerodrome Briefcase
> 
> Being a Marine I love the briefcase based on the British Spitfire. The lock looks like the firing pin. The air force blue lining, and the strap in the back to loop over the handle of rolling luggage. The special dustbag for the Aerodrome line. AoL is amazing about detail.



I always make a point to stop there when I’m in London. Beautiful!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Should be getting a MAM today!


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> I always make a point to stop there when I’m in London. Beautiful!



Nice! I hope I get to visit London and an AoL boutique someday.


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> Nice! I hope I get to visit London and an AoL boutique someday.



I’ll be happy to visit anywhere outside of my house lol but if all goes well, I’ll be in London in December. I try to go once a year.


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Now TRR is asking for images of the bags I sent them. Doesn't look good.



oh no, I hope they find them or make things right! Please keep us posted and fingers crossed for a good outcome!


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> I’ll be happy to visit anywhere outside of my house lol but if all goes well, I’ll be in London in December. I try to go once a year.



I hope you get to go!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Now TRR is asking for images of the bags I sent them. Doesn't look good.


Seriously???? Wtf


----------



## Shelby33

Was it @Haughty or @Denverite asking about the Cupid?


----------



## Shelby33

This is kinda sad. I look at the "sold" listings on PM and now this thing comes up saying "reposh this item?" and I realize I'm the one who bought it.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> This is kinda sad. I look at the "sold" listings on PM and now this thing comes up saying "reposh this item?" and I realize I'm the one who bought it.



Haha I just realized a previously sold Devote I had liked the look of is the one I just bought... the seller I bought from reposhed it but her photos looked really different than the other listing

ETA: just because nobody will know what I'm talking about. here's the listing photo I bought from vs my photo vs the old listing. all the same bag.


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> Haha I just realized a previously sold Devote I had liked the look of is the one I just bought... the seller I bought from reposhed it but her photos looked really different than the other listing
> 
> ETA: just because nobody will know what I'm talking about. here's the listing photo I bought from vs my photo vs the old listing. all the same bag.
> 
> View attachment 5017614
> 
> View attachment 5017615
> 
> View attachment 5017616


big differences


----------



## JenJBS

1st Vaccine shot 3/18.  
2nd Vaccine shot 4/15. 
Love that the VA schedules both shots on the same call.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> big differences



Yes, it does change a lot. I was surprised when I first saw it in person after the lighter listing photo but I like the color.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> 1st Vaccine shot 3/18.
> 2nd Vaccine shot 4/15.
> Love that the VA schedules both shots on the same call.


Excellent!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> 1st Vaccine shot 3/18.
> 2nd Vaccine shot 4/15.
> Love that the VA schedules both shots on the same call.


hooray!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> oh no, I hope they find them or make things right! Please keep us posted and fingers crossed for a good outcome!


Thanks. I'll definitely let you all know since a number of you sell to TRR.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Haha I just realized a previously sold Devote I had liked the look of is the one I just bought... the seller I bought from reposhed it but her photos looked really different than the other listing
> 
> ETA: just because nobody will know what I'm talking about. here's the listing photo I bought from vs my photo vs the old listing. all the same bag.
> 
> View attachment 5017614
> 
> View attachment 5017615
> 
> View attachment 5017616


This is really nice! Edit: Sorry - just realized the point of your post. But still a beautiful bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> 1st Vaccine shot 3/18.
> 2nd Vaccine shot 4/15.
> Love that the VA schedules both shots on the same call.


This is awesome! So glad veterans are getting the vaccine now!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> This is really nice! Edit: Sorry - just realized the point of your post. But still a beautiful bag!



 Thanks! I like blues so I like all the variations. I just thought it was interesting to compare.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> 1st Vaccine shot 3/18.
> 2nd Vaccine shot 4/15.
> Love that the VA schedules both shots on the same call.


That's great!!! My parents just got their second shot today.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Haha I just realized a previously sold Devote I had liked the look of is the one I just bought... the seller I bought from reposhed it but her photos looked really different than the other listing
> 
> ETA: just because nobody will know what I'm talking about. here's the listing photo I bought from vs my photo vs the old listing. all the same bag.
> 
> View attachment 5017614
> 
> View attachment 5017615
> 
> View attachment 5017616


Wow! If I hadn't seen the same sort of thing with my bags in different lighting, I wouldn't believe it's the same bag. 



Antonia said:


> Excellent!!


Thank you!   



jennalovesbags said:


> hooray!


Thank you! 



samfalstaff said:


> This is awesome! So glad veterans are getting the vaccine now!


Thank you!   My state officially goes to anyone over 18 can get the vaccine on April 1st, so when I called this morning I figured I'd get an appointment in April I was thrilled when they offered me an earlier appointment. 



Shelby33 said:


> That's great!!! My parents just got their second shot today.


Thank you!   That is wonderful for your parents!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Was it @Haughty or @Denverite asking about the Cupid?



it was me! Should I get one?!?!


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> it was me! Should I get one?!?!



They pop up pretty frequently (and do get purchased) so if you want a less expensive one just keep an eye out! They were one of the popular styles when I first got into RM.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> it was me! Should I get one?!?!


I was going to say, the original Cupids have an outside zippered back pocket, the newer ones don't. I have a purple newer one, I like the side pockets, also there is a front flap pocket and under that a hidden magnetic pocket. The Cupid should also come with a crossbody strap. 
Here are pictures of the Cupid, MAM, MAB, each bag is stuffed. 



If you find one for a good price, maybe try it out. The straps do fit over the shoulder for me, as the bag does slouch.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I was going to say, the original Cupids have an outside zippered back pocket, the newer ones don't. I have a purple newer one, I like the side pockets, also there is a front flap pocket and under that a hidden magnetic pocket. The Cupid should also come with a crossbody strap.
> Here are pictures of the Cupid, MAM, MAB, each bag is stuffed.
> View attachment 5017897
> View attachment 5017898
> 
> If you find one for a good price, maybe try it out. The straps do fit over the shoulder for me, as the bag does slouch.


Awesome pics Shelby!  I never knew you had a Cupid!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I was going to say, the original Cupids have an outside zippered back pocket, the newer ones don't. I have a purple newer one, I like the side pockets, also there is a front flap pocket and under that a hidden magnetic pocket. The Cupid should also come with a crossbody strap.
> Here are pictures of the Cupid, MAM, MAB, each bag is stuffed.
> View attachment 5017897
> View attachment 5017898
> 
> If you find one for a good price, maybe try it out. The straps do fit over the shoulder for me, as the bag does slouch.


thats interesting that you like the side pockets....I never use them but I really like the back side zipper pocket


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Awesome pics Shelby!  I never knew you had a Cupid!!


It's much prettier than the picture shows. A nice purple. I haven't worn it in a while...


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I was going to say, the original Cupids have an outside zippered back pocket, the newer ones don't. I have a purple newer one, I like the side pockets, also there is a front flap pocket and under that a hidden magnetic pocket. The Cupid should also come with a crossbody strap.
> Here are pictures of the Cupid, MAM, MAB, each bag is stuffed.
> View attachment 5017897
> View attachment 5017898
> 
> If you find one for a good price, maybe try it out. The straps do fit over the shoulder for me, as the bag does slouch.



Super helpful comparison photos!! (and all beautiful!)


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Super helpful comparison photos!! (and all beautiful!)


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> thats interesting that you like the side pockets....I never use them but I really like the back side zipper pocket


I use them for keys and lip stuff.


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> I was going to say, the original Cupids have an outside zippered back pocket, the newer ones don't. I have a purple newer one, I like the side pockets, also there is a front flap pocket and under that a hidden magnetic pocket. The Cupid should also come with a crossbody strap.
> Here are pictures of the Cupid, MAM, MAB, each bag is stuffed.
> View attachment 5017897
> View attachment 5017898
> 
> If you find one for a good price, maybe try it out. The straps do fit over the shoulder for me, as the bag does slouch.



this helps a ton, thank you!!Are the straps longer than a MAM you think? The size looks like good too!!


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> this helps a ton, thank you!!Are the straps longer than a MAM you think? The size looks like good too!!


I'm average size and I carry my cupids with the straps on my shoulder no problem....if I'm grocery shopping or something I may use the long strap.  the long strap can be crossbody too


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> this helps a ton, thank you!!Are the straps longer than a MAM you think? The size looks like good too!!


I can't find my measuring tape but here it is compared to a MAM, MAB, and Nikki. 




This part of the clasp that clips onto the bag can get a bit loose but it's easy to fix with clear nail polish. 


Hope this helps!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I can't find my measuring tape but here it is compared to a MAM, MAB, and Nikki.
> View attachment 5018404
> View attachment 5018406
> View attachment 5018409
> 
> This part of the clasp that clips onto the bag can get a bit loose but it's easy to fix with clear nail polish.
> View attachment 5018419
> 
> Hope this helps!


Oh wow! This is a great reference  Thank you for posting this


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I can't find my measuring tape but here it is compared to a MAM, MAB, and Nikki.
> View attachment 5018404
> View attachment 5018406
> View attachment 5018409
> 
> This part of the clasp that clips onto the bag can get a bit loose but it's easy to fix with clear nail polish.
> View attachment 5018419
> 
> Hope this helps!



That purple!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Any ideas on where to get inexpensive inserts for stuffing? Etsy/Amazon/etc get pricey if ordering a bunch. Right now I use the air pillows I get in shipments.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Any ideas on where to get inexpensive inserts for stuffing? Etsy/Amazon/etc get pricey if ordering a bunch. Right now I use the air pillows I get in shipments.


I would love to get some decent inserts too...what I've been using so far are just bubble wrap that comes in boxes of stuff I order-lol.  I'm a bubble wrap hoarder!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> I would love to get some decent inserts too...what I've been using so far are just bubble wrap that comes in boxes of stuff I order-lol.  I'm a bubble wrap hoarder!!


same! In general I'm a packaging hoarder. I'm not even entirely sure why. I get a ton of packages but don't actually send that many!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> same! In general I'm a packaging hoarder. I'm not even entirely sure why. I get a ton of packages but don't actually send that many!


OMG, yes, I collect the boxes they come in too and pile them up in the downstairs closet...I keep thinking if I sell something I'll need a box to ship it in...but I never need THAT many boxes...so every once in a while I'll cut them up and put a ton of them in the recycling.  I always feel so much better when I get rid of the boxes.  I still have a few just in case.....


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> OMG, yes, I collect the boxes they come in too and pile them up in the downstairs closet...I keep thinking if I sell something I'll need a box to ship it in...but I never need THAT many boxes...so every once in a while I'll cut them up and put a ton of them in the recycling.  I always feel so much better when I get rid of the boxes.  I still have a few just in case.....


My other issue is my recycling is only picked up bi-weekly. And I have enough that I need it picked up once a week, if not more frequently. I moved in 6 weeks ago and still have many boxes to get rid of.


----------



## dolali

jennalovesbags said:


> Any ideas on where to get inexpensive inserts for stuffing? Etsy/Amazon/etc get pricey if ordering a bunch. Right now I use the air pillows I get in shipments.



A while back I read somewhere that plastic was not good for bags. I started using old sheets and towels to stuff my bags, and it seems to work well.


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> A while back I read somewhere that plastic was not good for bags. I started using old sheets and towels to stuff my bags, and it seems to work well.


It's definitely not good to encase them in plastic as leather needs to breathe!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> It's definitely not good to encase them in plastic as leather needs to breathe!!


Yes, It's more the outside I think! Everyone is kept in their duster bags.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Any ideas on where to get inexpensive inserts for stuffing? Etsy/Amazon/etc get pricey if ordering a bunch. Right now I use the air pillows I get in shipments.


probably not what you want but I've used old white socks or tee shirts sometimes


----------



## LipglossedX

I think just fabric and craft stores may be the best bet? They have pillow inserts and plenty of stuffing if you want to get creative. I feel like a YouTuber has mentioned some online before but I can't remember where... so that is not helpful.

and I am also a packaging hoarder. I have been saving bigger ones for moving soon but I probably don't need all the smaller ones I have...


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I think just fabric and craft stores may be the best bet? They have pillow inserts and plenty of stuffing if you want to get creative. I feel like a YouTuber has mentioned some online before but I can't remember where... so that is not helpful.


yes, I was in a Michael's store the other day and they actually had people on the sales floor to help...how refreshing


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Any ideas on where to get inexpensive inserts for stuffing? Etsy/Amazon/etc get pricey if ordering a bunch. Right now I use the air pillows I get in shipments.


I use old scarves or wadded up printer paper.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> I use old scarves or wadded up printer paper.



I’m going to invest in inserts at some point if I can find them for a reasonable price.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m going to invest in inserts at some point if I can find them for a reasonable price.


I'm with you, I'd much rather get inserts and throw away the bubble wrap....if you see any good ones, let us know and I'll do the same!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m going to invest in inserts at some point if I can find them for a reasonable price.


Let us know if you find any. I've found lots of inserts but not reasonably priced.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m going to invest in inserts at some point if I can find them for a reasonable price.


Oh I wonder if Etsy has any???


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh I wonder if Etsy has any???


That's where I've found them, but they're pricey.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Oh I wonder if Etsy has any???



They do! but not sure how inexpensive?


----------



## LipglossedX

Alternative idea I may try: buy cheap throw pillowcases and then the cheap bulk stuffing and make your own without having to sew


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Alternative idea I may try: buy cheap throw pillowcases and then the cheap bulk stuffing and make your own without having to sew


good idea....fabric stores sell foam pillows intented to be put into a case that might work too


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Any ideas on where to get inexpensive inserts for stuffing? Etsy/Amazon/etc get pricey if ordering a bunch. Right now I use the air pillows I get in shipments.


I also use air pillows I get in shipments. I'll look into it but I think a lot of how you stuff and store bags has to do with the environment /climate.


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


> Alternative idea I may try: buy cheap throw pillowcases and then the cheap bulk stuffing and make your own without having to sew



I take extra dust bags (why on earth do I have a million?) and then bought pillow stuffing from Michael's and just put the stuffing into the dust bags and use them as inserts. Same idea as pillow cases! And the stuffing is cheap and can be used for several bags!


----------



## shesnochill

My fiancé fell asleep on me (per usual) during our TV time — so I’ve been on here since. Lol

It’s 2:25am where I am. And I just went through 25 pages of a search of ‘black cat MAB’ lol!


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> I take extra dust bags (why on earth do I have a million?) and then bought pillow stuffing from Michael's and just put the stuffing into the dust bags and use them as inserts. Same idea as pillow cases! And the stuffing is cheap and can be used for several bags!


if one didn't have extra dustbags you could do this with a pillowcase


----------



## shesnochill

Is there a specific thread for “bags we said goodbye to”? Lol

I’m on an old iPhone of mine and I came across this screenshot. My old Jade Nikki!


----------



## Haughty

shesnochill said:


> Is there a specific thread for “bags we said goodbye to”? Lol
> 
> I’m on an old iPhone of mine and I came across this screenshot. My old Jade Nikki!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021353


You let that beauty go??!!


----------



## shesnochill

Haughty said:


> You let that beauty go??!!




Haha I did! I didn’t use it much. It being Jade and a Nikki.


My wishlist green bag is something in Balenciaga Green Apple!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> I use old scarves or wadded up printer paper.




Lol the printer paper. Haha

I use old clothes I no longer wear often.


----------



## LipglossedX

Has anyone purchased any RM clothing or shoes/boots before? I have liked some of her designs but haven't wanted to pay the retail prices. I'm seeing some good things come up pre-owned for much more reasonable prices and just wondering if anyone has any experiences with it? I think this has been asked before but... Worth it? Not worth it?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Has anyone purchased any RM clothing or shoes/boots before? I have liked some of her designs but haven't wanted to pay the retail prices. I'm seeing some good things come up pre-owned for much more reasonable prices and just wondering if anyone has any experiences with it? I think this has been asked before but... Worth it? Not worth it?


YES!!  I have her faux leather Sandra pants...love them!  I used to have a pair of her boots that I found on TRR but have since sold them...it was a couple years ago I think?? I would buy it on her website only if I can use a code or check out The Real Real!  They have tons of things.


----------



## jennalovesbags

It’s been 365 days since I’ve been on a plane. In 2019 I logged 145k air miles. I didn’t include road miles. I’m definitely putting my money and my energy into bags... I need to start traveling again!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> It’s been 365 days since I’ve been on a plane. In 2019 I logged 145k air miles. I didn’t include road miles. I’m definitely putting my money and my energy into bags... I need to start traveling again!


Wow, that's a lot of traveling!!!  It'll happen soon! Hang in there!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Wow, that's a lot of traveling!!!  It'll happen soon! Hang in there!!!



At least my accessories will be in point when I do!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> At least my accessories will be in point when I do!


Exactly!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> YES!!  I have her faux leather Sandra pants...love them!  I used to have a pair of her boots that I found on TRR but have since sold them...it was a couple years ago I think?? I would buy it on her website only if I can use a code or check out The Real Real!  They have tons of things.



Thanks! Yeah, it was The Real Real that I've been looking at. They do get some nice clothes in!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! Yeah, it was The Real Real that I've been looking at. They do get some nice clothes in!





			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/rebecca-minkoff-biker-jacket-9fqxi?position=1
		

Yea, check out this gorgeous cream leather jacket for around $150.  Not bad!!


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/rebecca-minkoff-leather-biker-jacket-8w06f?position=3
		

This one is less than $100!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/rebecca-minkoff-biker-jacket-9fqxi?position=1
> 
> 
> Yea, check out this gorgeous cream leather jacket for around $150.  Not bad!!
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/rebecca-minkoff-leather-biker-jacket-8w06f?position=3
> 
> 
> This one is less than $100!!!



Oh wow, those are nice!   One of my next clothing buys is going to be a good leather jacket. I have been buying and returning affordable faux leather ones to try to replace one I've had for many years but none are quite right... Also I bought a real leather one from ebay that does not fit well at all... fail.


----------



## shesnochill

Anyone else feeling tired from losing 1 hour?


----------



## Haughty

Two bags sold.  Two sob stories


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Two bags sold.  Two sob stories


what?  problems with buyers?


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> what?  problems with buyers?
> [/
> 
> Hopefully no problems with buyers, but they both gave me sob stories about their low offers and why they couldn’t go any higher


----------



## sdkitty

ha
that's interesting
when I've thought about explaining the reasoning behind a lower offer, I've decided not to.  buyer doesn't really care why.  hope you didn't take a bath


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> ha
> that's interesting
> when I've thought about explaining the reasoning behind a lower offer, I've decided not to.  buyer doesn't really care why.  hope you didn't take a bath


I don’t mind a quick “this is as high as I can go on this”.  When they tell me it’s for their sick family member or other personal history, I wonder if I’m being played

A bath but that’s okay.   Probably more than I would have gotten from TRR after they took their cut.   Sometimes it’s good just to get it sold and out of the house so I am not constantly reminded of a buying mistake


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> I don’t mind a quick “this is as high as I can go on this”.  When they tell me it’s for their sick family member or other personal history, I wonder if I’m being played
> 
> A bath but that’s okay.   Probably more than I would have gotten from TRR after they took their cut.   Sometimes it’s good just to get it sold and out of the house so I am not constantly reminded of a buying mistake


Yes, I totally agree!!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> I don’t mind a quick “this is as high as I can go on this”.  When they tell me it’s for their sick family member or other personal history, I wonder if I’m being played
> 
> A bath but that’s okay.   Probably more than I would have gotten from TRR after they took their cut.   Sometimes it’s good just to get it sold and out of the house so I am not constantly reminded of a buying mistake


yes, that's kinda how I felt when I sold a few bags via the local consignment store.....the small amount I got stung but it made room for new bags

as far as explaining an offer, if I were to do it, it would probably be explaining why I think the bag is worth the price I'm offering....but I have never done it yet


----------



## Haughty

Just to clarify.    This was not directed to anyone on here!!   LOL


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> I don’t mind a quick “this is as high as I can go on this”.  When they tell me it’s for their sick family member or other personal history, I wonder if I’m being played
> 
> A bath but that’s okay.   Probably more than I would have gotten from TRR after they took their cut.   Sometimes it’s good just to get it sold and out of the house so I am not constantly reminded of a buying mistake



I have gotten those before... selling can definitely be interesting! And always good to clear out things you aren't using. I need to do some spring cleaning soon.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I have gotten those before... selling can definitely be interesting! And always good to clear out things you aren't using. I need to do some spring cleaning soon.


I had a person contact me on a piece of furniture I was selling.  she politely asked a couple of questions.  then she offered half of my price saying "I don't want to lowball you"
I wanted to say "ha"
Sold it the next day for FP


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I had a person contact me on a piece of furniture I was selling.  she politely asked a couple of questions.  then she offered half of my price saying "I don't want to lowball you"
> I wanted to say "ha"
> Sold it the next day for FP



That's happened to me too. I've sold a lot of stuff locally and there's been all sorts of situations come up. I understand wanting a deal but trying to buy a dress and saying how you can only afford half price because you can't pay rent is kind of... strange?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carried my BBW MAM from @Jeepgurl76 today while I ran some errands. It’s so smooshy! Nikki will always be my first love but this is a good size for me.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> That's happened to me too. I've sold a lot of stuff locally and there's been all sorts of situations come up. I understand wanting a deal but trying to buy a dress and saying how you can only afford half price because you can't pay rent is kind of... strange?


it's funny....I've sold several things on Offer up....once someone makes and offer and it's accepted I've found they show up with the cash ready to pay and sometimes don't even feel like they need to look at the item.  but there are also the people online who immediately make very low offers.  maybe they want to re-sell


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> it's funny....I've sold several things on Offer up....once someone makes and offer and it's accepted I've found they show up with the cash ready to pay and sometimes don't even feel like they need to look at the item.  but there are also the people online who immediately make very low offers.  maybe they want to re-sell



It's been all over the place for me too! Once had a girl try to short change me in cash for a $9 item.... really???


----------



## samfalstaff

Boy, I thought I would miss a bunch of stuff today by having to work. But nothing has been posted on the deals thread. Maybe TRR will come through at 4pm PT.


----------



## LipglossedX

Forest Nikki arrived! I walked around my place for 10 minutes trying to get a photo of the whole bag's accurate color but gave up. Some quick photos that don't really capture it well...


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Forest Nikki arrived! I walked around my place for 10 minutes trying to get a photo of the whole bag's accurate color but gave up. Some quick photos that don't really capture it well...
> 
> View attachment 5023611
> View attachment 5023612


Is this from Carrie?


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Is this from Carrie?



Yes!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Boy, I thought I would miss a bunch of stuff today by having to work. But nothing has been posted on the deals thread. Maybe TRR will come through at 4pm PT.



I think everyone is moving slow right now from the time change... including sellers.


----------



## samfalstaff

Who wanted the dark blue MA hobo (besides me, that is)?


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Yes!


Nice dark green! Perfect for fall!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Who wanted the dark blue MA hobo (besides me, that is)?



It was @Voodoo . I actually sent her a message about it but at the price it is it may go faster...?


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> It was @Voodoo . I actually sent her a message about it but at the price it is it may go faster...?


Okay, good. Someone told her. All I remembered were the racehorses..


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Nice dark green! Perfect for fall!



Yes, we'll see if this one ends up getting used much in spring/summer but I can definitely see myself reaching for it during fall and the holidays!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Forest Nikki arrived! I walked around my place for 10 minutes trying to get a photo of the whole bag's accurate color but gave up. Some quick photos that don't really capture it well...
> 
> View attachment 5023611
> View attachment 5023612


Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## Voodoo

samfalstaff said:


> Who wanted the dark blue MA hobo (besides me, that is)?





LipglossedX said:


> It was @Voodoo . I actually sent her a message about it but at the price it is it may go faster...?


Thanks y'all! I'll just cross my fingers. I'm not paying TRR for "preview" so I will hope she is still there tomorrow


----------



## Denverite

@samfalstaff Did TRR ever find your bags?!?!


----------



## Haughty

Voodoo said:


> Thanks y'all! I'll just cross my fingers. I'm not paying TRR for "preview" so I will hope she is still there tomorrow


Was it this one?   CC lining


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> @samfalstaff Did TRR ever find your bags?!?!


Nope


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Nope



Oh no, that's awful!!


----------



## dolali

LipglossedX said:


> Forest Nikki arrived! I walked around my place for 10 minutes trying to get a photo of the whole bag's accurate color but gave up. Some quick photos that don't really capture it well...
> 
> View attachment 5023611
> View attachment 5023612



WOW! this is very pretty!


----------



## LipglossedX

dolali said:


> WOW! this is very pretty!



Thanks, it's another color changing bag so it's fun to look at in different lights!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Is there a specific thread for “bags we said goodbye to”? Lol
> 
> I’m on an old iPhone of mine and I came across this screenshot. My old Jade Nikki!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021353


Oh dammit Anna!! That color is amazing!!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> It’s been 365 days since I’ve been on a plane. In 2019 I logged 145k air miles. I didn’t include road miles. I’m definitely putting my money and my energy into bags... I need to start traveling again!


Pretty soon you'll be able to!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Forest Nikki arrived! I walked around my place for 10 minutes trying to get a photo of the whole bag's accurate color but gave up. Some quick photos that don't really capture it well...
> 
> View attachment 5023611
> View attachment 5023612


The photos are great! It's beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Yes, we'll see if this one ends up getting used much in spring/summer but I can definitely see myself reaching for it during fall and the holidays!


I use whatever color I'm in the mood for, I don't believe in limiting myself   obviously lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Pretty soon you'll be able to!



Well, we’re not traveling until July at the earliest. But I appreciate that my company is being cautious.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Nope


What!??? What are they going to do about it? I'm sorry!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Anyone else feeling tired from losing 1 hour?


YES. I thought it would only bother me for ONE day but it still is.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Two bags sold.  Two sob stories


Oh jeez...


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Well, we’re not traveling until July at the earliest. But I appreciate that my company is being cautious.


Definitely!!


----------



## Shelby33

Woke up with a box of devil dogs on my bed. My son said I asked for them. I don't remember that. I don't eat IN BED. I don't think. But this is the fourth time this has happened. Last time it was Smartfood popcorn. Maybe I need a sleep study.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Nope


between your story and the fact that they set the prices (I think) I don't think I'd be inclined to send anything to them.  I'd rather have more control.  Hope they find your bags.  that sucks


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Forest Nikki arrived! I walked around my place for 10 minutes trying to get a photo of the whole bag's accurate color but gave up. Some quick photos that don't really capture it well...
> 
> View attachment 5023611
> View attachment 5023612


pretty color....looks like a more blue-green rather than yellow-green


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> What!??? What are they going to do about it? I'm sorry!


Not sure what I'm going to do about it. They got it on 2/17 so it's been almost a month since they received it. They've definitely just lost them.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Not sure what I'm going to do about it. They got it on 2/17 so it's been almost a month since they received it. They've definitely just lost them.


that's terrible....and I think you said it was several valuable bags?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> that's terrible....and I think you said it was several valuable bags?


A Balenciaga and a Burberry.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> A Balenciaga and a Burberry.


wow
what are they saying?
I hope they pay you market value for the bags


----------



## Voodoo

samfalstaff said:


> A Balenciaga and a Burberry.



 This is a tragedy. Are they at least TRYING to help you, I hope?


----------



## Antonia

I feel terrible for you @samfalstaff !  I've been doing business with TRR for 5 years...buying and selling (mostly buying) and I've never had them lose anything I've sent them.  I have had issues having stuff sent back to me that I wanted back where it's MIA for a little while.  I hope they make things right for you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> wow
> what are they saying?
> I hope they pay you market value for the bags





Voodoo said:


> This is a tragedy. Are they at least TRYING to help you, I hope?





Antonia said:


> I feel terrible for you @samfalstaff !  I've been doing business with TRR for 5 years...buying and selling (mostly buying) and I've never had them lose anything I've sent them.  I have had issues having stuff sent back to me that I wanted back where it's MIA for a little while.  I hope they make things right for you!!


Thanks all. They've sent the problem to their "internal team" for investigation. I hope this has a happy ending as I really do like buying and selling with them.


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> pretty color....looks like a more blue-green rather than yellow-green



Thanks, it is! I love most greens but love the blue tones of this one. I want to add I think a smaller bag in more of an emerald green too sometime.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks all. They've sent the problem to their "internal team" for investigation. I hope this has a happy ending as I really do like buying and selling with them.


That’s so frustrating


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Not sure what I'm going to do about it. They got it on 2/17 so it's been almost a month since they received it. They've definitely just lost them.


No I meant what are THEY going to do-did they just say "sorry, must be lost" or will they compensate you in some way?


----------



## Shelby33

I was just googling and realized one of my pictures made the PF Roundup in July.


----------



## Shelby33

Lol and in 2016! They should tell us!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I was just googling and realized one of my pictures made the PF Roundup in July.
> View attachment 5025038





Shelby33 said:


> Lol and in 2016! They should tell us!
> View attachment 5025040



How fun and pretty photos! Amusing to not even know though lol


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I was just googling and realized one of my pictures made the PF Roundup in July.
> View attachment 5025038





Shelby33 said:


> Lol and in 2016! They should tell us!
> View attachment 5025040



This is so cool! And no wonder that they chose your pictures, they are beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> No I meant what are THEY going to do-did they just say "sorry, must be lost" or will they compensate you in some way?


They’re not saying anything right now. Not sure how long I need to give the internal team. They got my photos on 3/10 so I thought I would give them one more day. I think a week is sufficient time since they actually got the bags about a month ago.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Lol and in 2016! They should tell us!
> View attachment 5025040


That is so cool Shelby!!  You do have fabulous pics!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> That is so cool Shelby!!  You do have fabulous pics!!!


I found another one from the garden. Made me kind of sad because I don't have those gardens anymore but I can always make new gardens.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> They’re not saying anything right now. Not sure how long I need to give the internal team. They got my photos on 3/10 so I thought I would give them one more day. I think a week is sufficient time since they actually got the bags about a month ago.


I'm really really sorry this happened!!! Jeez. I hope they find them soon!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> This is so cool! And no wonder that they chose your pictures, they are beautiful!


Thank you, when I had the gardens there were so many places to take pictures. Now I feel like I always take them in the same 3 places.


----------



## Shelby33

I love him


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love him
> View attachment 5025326


What a cute charm!  Are you getting this for your HHH bags??


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Lol and in 2016! They should tell us!
> View attachment 5025040


you do take beautiful pics....and I agree they should tell you


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you do take beautiful pics....and I agree they should tell you


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What a cute charm!  Are you getting this for your HHH bags??


Yeah, it's one of theirs. They made the cutest charms!


----------



## Shelby33

So while I was trying to sleep last night I was thinking of the OS bags and darkened handles on MAs. But it didn't happen to Nikkis even though the same leather was used. I wonder if it had something to do with what's inside the handles?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So while I was trying to sleep last night I was thinking of the OS bags and darkened handles on MAs. But it didn't happen to Nikkis even though the same leather was used. I wonder if it had something to do with what's inside the handles?


I think so too!  You'll notice the darkened part is right past the attachment on the d-ring....even bags that were brand new showed a little dark there.  Could be a glue they used under the leather!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> So while I was trying to sleep last night I was thinking of the OS bags and darkened handles on MAs. But it didn't happen to Nikkis even though the same leather was used. I wonder if it had something to do with what's inside the handles?


or the fact that they don't get handled as much since they are mostly carried on shoulder?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> or the fact that they don't get handled as much since they are mostly carried on shoulder?


Well the thing is the handles didn't just darken where they were handled. They darkened only where the leather was against the plastic tubing. So pretty much the whole handle except for the bottom inch.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I think so too!  You'll notice the darkened part is right past the attachment on the d-ring....even bags that were brand new showed a little dark there.  Could be a glue they used under the leather!!


Or maybe a reaction to the plastic? 
I was also thinking about the wine MAM


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> So while I was trying to sleep last night I was thinking of the OS bags and darkened handles on MAs. But it didn't happen to Nikkis even though the same leather was used. I wonder if it had something to do with what's inside the handles?



Not sure about OS, but my MS Nikki has darker handles.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Or maybe a reaction to the plastic?
> I was also thinking about the wine MAM


Yea, my Berry MAB that was just about brand new had those darkened handles!!  And you Emerald MAM was also brand new!!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Not sure about OS, but my MS Nikki has darker handles.


What color is it? On my Nikkis if anything I've just noticed some fading.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> What color is it? On my Nikkis if anything I've just noticed some fading.



My cognac one (or whatever the sample sale color was). Only the underside.


----------



## samfalstaff

I was so concerned about making sure my kids were dressed in green that I completely forgot to use any of my green bags today.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Not sure about OS, but my MS Nikki has darker handles.


the old matinees from what I understand came with darker handles


----------



## JenJBS

N/A


----------



## Haughty

Do you guys know what color this is?   It’s pretty similar to wine but not smooth and kinda veiney but not pebbly.   gold signature hardware .  Blue and white lining.   Name on nameplate is small font


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Do you guys know what color this is?   It’s pretty similar to wine but not smooth and kinda veiney but not pebbly.   gold signature hardware .  Blue and white lining.   Name on nameplate is small font


Deep red? That had sig HW, same dye as wine, except the leather was goat.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Yeah, going to guess deep red too. I had one and sold it.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Deep red? That had sig HW, same dye as wine, except the leather was goat.


Thanks!  I think you are probably right


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> Yeah, going to guess deep red too. I had one and sold it.


I am leaning toward selling it also.   Pretty similar to a lot of other red bags


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Thanks!  I think you are probably right


How is the leather? I've always been curious about that color.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> How is the leather? I've always been curious about that color.


It’s OS so it’s pretty good.   I think I prefer the smooth leather.    It feels kind of like a glaze.   Almost kind of a plasticky feeling


----------



## Shelby33

Advice please? How would you decorate this window? I keep buying different curtains but the challenge is how it looks at night-It just looks like a huge block of whatever color I use. The window is huge. I moved some plants there last night and that helped break it up. Then I thought a pattern might be better but I don't really like busy patterns. I don't really have to close them all the way at night I guess, I don't know. Any ideas?


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> It’s OS so it’s pretty good.   I think I prefer the smooth leather.    It feels kind of like a glaze.   Almost kind of a plasticky feeling


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Advice please? How would you decorate this window? I keep buying different curtains but the challenge is how it looks at night-It just looks like a huge block of whatever color I use. The window is huge. I moved some plants there last night and that helped break it up. Then I thought a pattern might be better but I don't really like busy patterns. I don't really have to close them all the way at night I guess, I don't know. Any ideas?
> View attachment 5027953


How about something like this where it's a little more broken up??


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Advice please? How would you decorate this window? I keep buying different curtains but the challenge is how it looks at night-It just looks like a huge block of whatever color I use. The window is huge. I moved some plants there last night and that helped break it up. Then I thought a pattern might be better but I don't really like busy patterns. I don't really have to close them all the way at night I guess, I don't know. Any ideas?
> View attachment 5027953



This is pretty! I’m of no help with these things.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> This is pretty! I’m of no help with these things.


Thank you Jenna!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> How about something like this where it's a little more broken up??
> View attachment 5027965


See that looks great, the problem is at night when my son thinks all the curtains in the house must be closed


----------



## jennalovesbags

My Nikki from thredup came today. It was listed as “could be mistaken for new.” That is not correct. Several places where the leather color has worn off. Which I rarely see in RM. so it’s going back.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> My Nikki from thredup came today. It was listed as “could be mistaken for new.” That is not correct. Several places where the leather color has worn off. Which I rarely see in RM. so it’s going back.


I'm sorry, that sucks.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> My Nikki from thredup came today. It was listed as “could be mistaken for new.” That is not correct. Several places where the leather color has worn off. Which I rarely see in RM. so it’s going back.


WOW, sorry to hear about this!  So they do take bags back even though it's 'final sale' on the website??  The Nikki I bought also said could be mistaken for new...I have NOT received it yet....but would like to know more about returning if that's the case.  Thanks!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> See that looks great, the problem is at night when my son thinks all the curtains in the house must be closed


Actually it looks like you can still close them since they're 'bunched' together.....this still might work!


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> My Nikki from thredup came today. It was listed as “could be mistaken for new.” That is not correct. Several places where the leather color has worn off. Which I rarely see in RM. so it’s going back.


When are those places going to learn that when they lie, the bags go back. It’s almost like they hope we will think it’s too much trouble to return so we decide to keep it.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> When are those places going to learn that when they lie, the bags go back. It’s almost like they hope we will think it’s too much trouble to return so we decide to keep it.


Totally. Especially for people like me who don’t have home printers. Didn’t you order a few from there too?


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> My Nikki from thredup came today. It was listed as “could be mistaken for new.” That is not correct. Several places where the leather color has worn off. Which I rarely see in RM. so it’s going back.



Sorry, that's annoying (and disappointing)! I feel like ThredUp just puts up listings fast without much effort/thought which is why I've been super hesitant to buy there...


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> Totally. Especially for people like me who don’t have home printers. Didn’t you order a few from there too?


I have only ordered from ThredUP once and it went fine, fortunately.  Ordered one from TRR several months ago and was very disappointed.   A lot of discoloration and what looked like water spots all over.   Told them in my opinion the bag should never have been sold.   That’s how bad it was.   Must not have made any difference because I saw it listed again as soon as I returned  it.   Seems like eBay usually sides with the buyer most of the time without asking too many questions, so that may be an option.   Think you take your chances no matter where you buy. 

Glad you’re starting that return!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Advice please? How would you decorate this window? I keep buying different curtains but the challenge is how it looks at night-It just looks like a huge block of whatever color I use. The window is huge. I moved some plants there last night and that helped break it up. Then I thought a pattern might be better but I don't really like busy patterns. I don't really have to close them all the way at night I guess, I don't know. Any ideas?
> View attachment 5027953



Maybe doing layered curtains with sheers under? 

Not these exact colors but...


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Maybe doing layered curtains with sheers under?
> 
> Not these exact colors but...
> 
> View attachment 5028079
> 
> View attachment 5028074


Yes, love these!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Parked on a hill — was asked to be a part of a call last min. 

Thank you hotspots.


----------



## shesnochill

Wishing you all a wonderful day!!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Parked on a hill — was asked to be a part of a call last min.
> 
> Thank you hotspots.
> 
> View attachment 5028097


Beautiful blue skies!!  Happy weekend!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Maybe doing layered curtains with sheers under?
> 
> Not these exact colors but...
> 
> View attachment 5028079
> 
> View attachment 5028074


Oh I like that!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Actually it looks like you can still close them since they're 'bunched' together.....this still might work!


But when they close, it's like this huge expanse of closed curtains and I don't know why but it bugs me


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Advice please? How would you decorate this window? I keep buying different curtains but the challenge is how it looks at night-It just looks like a huge block of whatever color I use. The window is huge. I moved some plants there last night and that helped break it up. Then I thought a pattern might be better but I don't really like busy patterns. I don't really have to close them all the way at night I guess, I don't know. Any ideas?
> View attachment 5027953



What about a pattern, if you don't want a block of solid color. Or if there is more than one panel used on each side, mix a few different colored panels. Maybe some iron on appliques to break up the solid color of the curtain? Could light be focused at either the top or bottom, which could create a bit of an ombre effect?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> See that looks great, the problem is at night when my son thinks all the curtains in the house must be closed



I was raised that way. Sun down, curtains closed. My Mom still does that.


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> My Nikki from thredup came today. It was listed as “could be mistaken for new.” That is not correct. Several places where the leather color has worn off. Which I rarely see in RM. so it’s going back.



Sorry.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> What about a pattern, if you don't want a block of solid color. Or if there is more than one panel used on each side, mix a few different colored panels. Maybe some iron on appliques to break up the solid color of the curtain? Could light be focused at either the top or bottom, which could create a bit of an ombre effect?


Great ideas! There is lighting, they are hanging over each end of the sofa. The ceilings are too high for lighting there, and I have 2 other lamps where the baby can't get to them. So I'm sort of stuck with this lighting for now. But I really like the idea of two different colored panels. I love color for accessories. And keeping the paint on the walls neutral. Then you can easily change the whole look of the room. 
The majority of the furniture in that room is a wine red, what color panels do you think I should add?


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I was raised that way. Sun down, curtains closed. My Mom still does that.


Me too! But here, you'd have to be standing on a ladder to see in that window, and I keep telling him that... It's actually kind of funny, the only things we argue about is things like curtains, pillows, but it's a silent argument. He will walk in and close the curtains. Then he goes in the other room and closes the blinds. Then if I happen to walk in I open everything. Then he closes everything. All day this goes on lol.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Great ideas! There is lighting, they are hanging over each end of the sofa. The ceilings are too high for lighting there, and I have 2 other lamps where the baby can't get to them. So I'm sort of stuck with this lighting for now. But I really like the idea of two different colored panels. I love color for accessories. And keeping the paint on the walls neutral. Then you can easily change the whole look of the room.
> The majority of the furniture in that room is a wine red, what color panels do you think I should add?


They say burgundy not wine, but these should work. I especially like icy blue and olive or dark green or gold/mustard. Pink for a nice feminine touch. 

If you want to use sheers, maybe colored sheers. Maybe sheers would satisfy him about having the curtains closed? Especially colored ones?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Advice please? How would you decorate this window? I keep buying different curtains but the challenge is how it looks at night-It just looks like a huge block of whatever color I use. The window is huge. I moved some plants there last night and that helped break it up. Then I thought a pattern might be better but I don't really like busy patterns. I don't really have to close them all the way at night I guess, I don't know. Any ideas?
> View attachment 5027953


What about this adding some more plants but have them hanging down longer. I love Macrame planters


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> What about this adding some more plants but have them hanging down longer. I love Macrame planters


I do too!  I will definitely be adding more plants. Are those yours, they're beautiful!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I do too!  I will definitely be adding more plants. Are those yours, they're beautiful!


Ha ha no, I wish! My bird tries to eat my plants that I do have. I had to remove a lot of them  give them away! If I didn’t have Sam l, these would be hanging all over


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> They say burgundy not wine, but these should work. I especially like icy blue and olive or dark green or gold/mustard. Pink for a nice feminine touch.
> 
> If you want to use sheers, maybe colored sheers. Maybe sheers would satisfy him about having the curtains closed? Especially colored ones?
> 
> View attachment 5028343


The only reason we don't have sheers is because the sun blasts thru that window most of the day, even in the winter it's warm there. So we need something heavier. The curtains there now are sort of a bright mustard, so maybe I'll just go back to Amazon and order two more panels in a complimentary color. Thanks for the idea and the color chart!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Ha ha no, I wish! My bird tries to eat my plants that I do have. I had to remove a lot of them  give them away! If I didn’t have Sam l, these would be hanging all over


I love plants too but have to worry about the cats eating them so just hanging plants for now. 
I know it sucks to give your plants away, I can't tell you how many outdoor plants I left when I moved. I was just too busy to dig anything up and take them with me. I just told the neighbors to take whatever they wanted. It's kind of sad looking at my Instagram now.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> But when they close, it's like this huge expanse of closed curtains and I don't know why but it bugs me


Put some classy Christmas-y lights behind the curtains. Or is that a fire hazard?
Edit: This might be a little too much...





						Amazon.com : IMAGE 8 Modes Curtain Lights 9.8x9.8 Foot 300LED Curtain String Lights Fairy Lights for Home Garden Bedroom Wedding Party Backdrops Decor with Full Waterproof and UL Safety Warm White : Garden & Outdoor
					

Amazon.com : IMAGE 8 Modes Curtain Lights 9.8x9.8 Foot 300LED Curtain String Lights Fairy Lights for Home Garden Bedroom Wedding Party Backdrops Decor with Full Waterproof and UL Safety Warm White : Garden & Outdoor



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Put some classy Christmas-y lights behind the curtains. Or is that a fire hazard?
> Edit: This might be a little too much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : IMAGE 8 Modes Curtain Lights 9.8x9.8 Foot 300LED Curtain String Lights Fairy Lights for Home Garden Bedroom Wedding Party Backdrops Decor with Full Waterproof and UL Safety Warm White : Garden & Outdoor
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : IMAGE 8 Modes Curtain Lights 9.8x9.8 Foot 300LED Curtain String Lights Fairy Lights for Home Garden Bedroom Wedding Party Backdrops Decor with Full Waterproof and UL Safety Warm White : Garden & Outdoor
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


It's never too much for me. I have them in my bedroom. At the risk of boring you...




They're not a fire hazard luckily. Once I made a valence out of them, I could do that.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It's never too much for me. I have them in my bedroom. At the risk of boring you...
> View attachment 5028855
> View attachment 5028857
> View attachment 5028858
> 
> They're not a fire hazard luckily. Once I made a valence out of them, I could do that.


YES! YOU SHOULD SO DO THIS FOR YOUR LIVING ROOM! I love Christmas lights. I think they should be used year round. My family calls me Ms. Vampire because I hate overhead lighting, but I love small lamps, candlelight, and Xmas lighting indoors!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> YES! YOU SHOULD SO DO THIS FOR YOUR LIVING ROOM! I love Christmas lights. I think they should be used year round. My family calls me Ms. Vampire because I hate overhead lighting, but I love small lamps, candlelight, and Xmas lighting indoors!


I have Christmas lights on the mantle in the living room, I love them!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I have Christmas lights on the mantle in the living room, I love them!


I decorated a huge tree we have in the backyard with Xmas lights. My son calls it the fairy tree.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> YES! YOU SHOULD SO DO THIS FOR YOUR LIVING ROOM! I love Christmas lights. I think they should be used year round. My family calls me Ms. Vampire because I hate overhead lighting, but I love small lamps, candlelight, and Xmas lighting indoors!



I left up a string of white Christmas lights around my bedroom window because they look so cozy at night this winter so I'm glad I'm not alone!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I left up a string of white Christmas lights around my bedroom window because they look so cozy at night this winter so I'm glad I'm not alone!


Yes! Cozy is a great word for it! Especially if it's cold and rainy (or snowy for some people).


----------



## Shelby33

This new thing "there are more posts to view, show them?". I hate it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> This new thing "there are more posts to view, show them?". I hate it.


Me too. It always takes me to the last page and I lose my place in the posts.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Me too. It always takes me to the last page and I lose my place in the posts.


Me too! I mean I'm reading the thread BECAUSE I want to see all of the comments!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I decorated a huge tree we have in the backyard with Xmas lights. My son calls it the fairy tree.


I'd love to see a picture of that, and your son sounds so cute to say that!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> How about something like this where it's a little more broken up??
> View attachment 5027965




@Shelby33

Kind of reminds me of what I got going on here in my apt.


----------



## shesnochill

Sharing pics for inspo @Shelby33


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Advice please? How would you decorate this window? I keep buying different curtains but the challenge is how it looks at night-It just looks like a huge block of whatever color I use. The window is huge. I moved some plants there last night and that helped break it up. Then I thought a pattern might be better but I don't really like busy patterns. I don't really have to close them all the way at night I guess, I don't know. Any ideas?
> View attachment 5027953


we have side drapes like that (ivory) in our living room/open space area.  our house is far from the road and any neighbors would pretty much need binoculars to look at us.  so we keep them open, except to control light during the day.  don't know if that's helpful


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> we have side drapes like that (ivory) in our living room/open space area.  our house is far from the road and any neighbors would pretty much need binoculars to look at us.  so we keep them open, except to control light during the day.  don't know if that's helpful


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Sharing pics for inspo @Shelby33
> 
> View attachment 5029074
> View attachment 5029075
> View attachment 5029076


Thanks Anna! Beautiful rooms!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> @Shelby33
> 
> Kind of reminds me of what I got going on here in my apt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029073


That looks great!


----------



## Shelby33

Oh look I found another one! 
I was actually trying to find pictures of bags I've posted here but could only find a few. Is there a way on here you can search it? 


I do miss my garden.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Oh look I found another one!
> I was actually trying to find pictures of bags I've posted here but could only find a few. Is there a way on here you can search it?
> View attachment 5029328
> 
> I do miss my garden.



Beautiful! Looks like that was a beautiful garden but I'm sure you can get a new one going!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful! Looks like that was a beautiful garden but I'm sure you can get a new one going!


Maybe... I don't have the energy. In my old garden I put in cobblestone and brick paths myself, etc. We'll see though. At this moment I'm tired so it seems impossible


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Maybe... I don't have the energy. In my old garden I put in cobblestone and brick paths myself, etc. We'll see though. At this moment I'm tired so it seems impossible



It definitely is a lot of work so totally get that! I have a relative with a very large impressive garden and I know she puts in a LOT of hours into it.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Maybe... I don't have the energy. In my old garden I put in cobblestone and brick paths myself, etc. We'll see though. At this moment I'm tired so it seems impossible


I am so envious of all your creativity.....from bags to gardens!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> The only reason we don't have sheers is because the sun blasts thru that window most of the day, even in the winter it's warm there. So we need something heavier. The curtains there now are sort of a bright mustard, so maybe I'll just go back to Amazon and order two more panels in a complimentary color. Thanks for the idea and the color chart!!


That makes sense! I'm excited to see what you come up with! Glad I could help. I love interior decorating! 



Shelby33 said:


> Oh look I found another one!
> I was actually trying to find pictures of bags I've posted here but could only find a few. Is there a way on here you can search it?
> View attachment 5029328
> 
> I do miss my garden.



I wish they'd bring back the Home and Garden and The Kitchen Sub-Forums...


----------



## LipglossedX

Does anyone know how coupons on Mercari work? Does it take away from the seller's profit?


ETA: From what I can find online Mercari covers the coupon discount just FYI!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That makes sense! I'm excited to see what you come up with! Glad I could help. I love interior decorating!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they'd bring back the Home and Garden and The Kitchen Sub-Forums...


They're gone?


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That makes sense! I'm excited to see what you come up with! Glad I could help. I love interior decorating!


Well I tried out different colors last night using sheets and towels   and I really liked the yellow with a soft grey. One of the walls in the room is all cobblestone with different shades of grey so I think it will look good?


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I am so envious of all your creativity.....from bags to gardens!!


You should read my fan fiction! 
J/k   
But seriously thank you


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> It definitely is a lot of work so totally get that! I have a relative with a very large impressive garden and I know she puts in a LOT of hours into it.


Oh it was definitely a lot of hours. I had 3 huge gardens, and two smaller ones. Climbing roses everywhere. Plus all of the other plants. It was very relaxing sometimes but there is always something to do, dividing plants, moving plants, tying up roses, etc. I never had to weed though. Instead of mulch I used creeping thyme. 
Here are a few pictures








I had about 60 rare rose bushes, including one from my grandfather's farm. I wish I had more time to have taken some. But Kat was at her sickest, I had the baby, dealing with a lot at the time. I'm lucky I got my house packed up. 
But it's all good.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Oh it was definitely a lot of hours. I had 3 huge gardens, and two smaller ones. Climbing roses everywhere. Plus all of the other plants. It was very relaxing sometimes but there is always something to do, dividing plants, moving plants, tying up roses, etc. I never had to weed though. Instead of mulch I used creeping thyme.
> Here are a few pictures
> View attachment 5029611
> View attachment 5029612
> View attachment 5029613
> View attachment 5029614
> View attachment 5029615
> View attachment 5029616
> View attachment 5029618
> 
> I had about 60 rare rose bushes, including one from my grandfather's farm. I wish I had more time to have taken some. But Kat was at her sickest, I had the baby, dealing with a lot at the time. I'm lucky I got my house packed up.
> But it's all good.



Oh wow!!! That is beautiful!!   I'm sure it was sad to leave it but hopefully this new house will have lots of great times and memories ahead! I am very curious about your indoor grill.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I am very curious about your indoor grill.


That makes two of us. Here it is. It's picture day! Honestly no idea how to use this.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oh wow!!! That is beautiful!!   I'm sure it was sad to leave it but hopefully this new house will have lots of great times and memories ahead! I am very curious about your indoor grill.


Thanks! Yes I'm looking forward to it


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> That makes two of us. Here it is. It's picture day! Honestly no idea how to use this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029684
> View attachment 5029685



Oh wow! Is that an old original stove for the house or are these put in more "recently" as an extra option (obviously it's not new...)? It looks so cool! I do not know how the different doors operate though.... haha

ETA: It must be an extra thing but I am more curious now on it!


----------



## Shelby33

Since it's picture day,


LipglossedX said:


> Oh wow! Is that an old original stove for the house or are these put in more "recently" as an extra option (obviously it's not new...)? It looks so cool!


I don't know. The slate? surface of the grill or bluestone? Is what we have for the dining room floor, down three stairs, and ends at the living room in front of the fireplace. The doors in that small room are original to the house. I'm really not sure? But the kitchen is between the garage and dining room so the kitchen must have always been where it is I'd think. I really don't know!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Since it's picture day,
> 
> I don't know. The slate? surface of the grill or bluestone? Is what we have for the dining room floor, down three stairs, and ends at the living room in front of the fireplace. The doors in that small room are original to the house. I'm really not sure? But the kitchen is between the garage and dining room so the kitchen must have always been where it is I'd think. I really don't know!



You gotta grill some stuff @Shelby33 !!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> You gotta grill some stuff @Shelby33 !!


I'll be grilling everything, steaks, things I find in the yard, etc.


----------



## Shelby33

My son and I went for a ride. It's mud season and some roads aren't paved and the old blazer bounces around way to much. 


I only got one picture that wasn't blurry of the bag once we were on our street. For some reason he got a rejection sticker from 2010 off ebay and put it on the truck because "it's cool"? 


Eh, can't even see the bag. I think it got very broken in on this ride. 
Hope you all are having a nice weekend. I would say great but mine are never great so, yours can't be either.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> My son and I went for a ride. It's mud season and some roads aren't paved and the old blazer bounces around way to much.
> View attachment 5029709
> 
> I only got one picture that wasn't blurry of the bag once we were on our street. For some reason he got a rejection sticker from 2010 off ebay and put it on the truck because "it's cool"?
> View attachment 5029714
> 
> Eh, can't even see the bag. I think it got very broken in on this ride.
> Hope you all are having a nice weekend. I would say great but mine are never great so, yours can't be either.



Looks like fun and a beautiful area!! Bag looks like it matches the car well too? lol


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> They're gone?



The Sub-Forums are. All the Threads got mixed in to the General Sub-Forum. So nothing was deleted, but the Threads are harder to find. Especially if you're looking for old Threads.

Your garden pictures are absolutely stunning!   



Shelby33 said:


> Well I tried out different colors last night using sheets and towels   and I really liked the yellow with a soft grey. One of the walls in the room is all cobblestone with different shades of grey so I think it will look good?



Grey will look beautiful! Clever to use sheets and towels to test colors!  Excited to see pics!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> You should read my fan fiction!
> J/k
> But seriously thank you



What fandoms do you write in?


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> What fandoms do you write in?


No I don't write, I'm not a good writer.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> The Sub-Forums are. All the Threads got mixed in to the General Sub-Forum. So nothing was deleted, but the Threads are harder to find. Especially if you're looking for old Threads.
> 
> Your garden pictures are absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Grey will look beautiful! Clever to use sheets and towels to test colors!  Excited to see pics!


Thank you Jen! It was funny because my kids thought I was actually going to hang towels as curtains and my son said "No no no you're taking this DIY stuff too far"


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Looks like fun and a beautiful area!! Bag looks like it matches the car well too? lol


I was going to take a picture of it on the driver's seat but saw all the duct tape and changed my mind.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> The Sub-Forums are. All the Threads got mixed in to the General Sub-Forum. So nothing was deleted, but the Threads are harder to find. Especially if you're looking for old Threads.
> 
> Your garden pictures are absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Grey will look beautiful! Clever to use sheets and towels to test colors!  Excited to see pics!


The gardening forum was pretty popular too....


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you Jen! It was funny because my kids thought I was actually going to hang towels as curtains and my son said "No no no you're taking this DIY stuff too far"



Oh! That is too funny! Kids...  

I'm not a good writer, but that doesn't stop me.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oh wow! Is that an old original stove for the house or are these put in more "recently" as an extra option (obviously it's not new...)? It looks so cool! I do not know how the different doors operate though.... haha
> 
> ETA: It must be an extra thing but I am more curious now on it!


Here's what's in the door under the grill. The door below that, I can't open. Then there is a chimney behind and above the grill. 
Honestly, with my dad being a former FF, and all the stories, I just feel better grilling outside.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Oh! That is too funny! Kids...
> 
> I'm not a good writer, but that doesn't stop me.


Well I know fan fiction involves making up storylines and I don't think I'm good at that. I could probably get by writing about thugs I've seen or my own experiences but that's it.
Thugs . I meant "things".
You probably ARE a good writer.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Here's what's in the door under the grill. The door below that, I can't open. Then there is a chimney behind and above the grill.
> Honestly, with my dad being a former FF, and all the stories, I just feel better grilling outside.
> View attachment 5029845



Looks like a pinecone in there? I feel like that's not a good thing to burn there. lol I'm sure if it's all cleaned out it would be okay since it's cement? but I am definitely no expert...


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Here's what's in the door under the grill. The door below that, I can't open. Then there is a chimney behind and above the grill.
> Honestly, with my dad being a former FF, and all the stories, I just feel better grilling outside.
> View attachment 5029845


Also this room isn't heated. Maybe they turned a "mud room" into this? But that would be a lot of work because there's another chimney there. I really don't know. But my son was googling pictures of our house, and at one point it was green on the bottom and red on top!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Looks like a pinecone in there? I feel like that's not a good thing to put there. lol I'm sure if it's all cleaned out it would be okay since it's cement? but I am definitely no expert...


Yeah maybe they burned them in there, I know when I had a fire pit I always threw pinecones in because they pop. The people who lived here before us did a lot of entertaining. I know this because I found their FB


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh it was definitely a lot of hours. I had 3 huge gardens, and two smaller ones. Climbing roses everywhere. Plus all of the other plants. It was very relaxing sometimes but there is always something to do, dividing plants, moving plants, tying up roses, etc. I never had to weed though. Instead of mulch I used creeping thyme.
> Here are a few pictures
> View attachment 5029611
> View attachment 5029612
> View attachment 5029613
> View attachment 5029614
> View attachment 5029615
> View attachment 5029616
> View attachment 5029618
> 
> I had about 60 rare rose bushes, including one from my grandfather's farm. I wish I had more time to have taken some. But Kat was at her sickest, I had the baby, dealing with a lot at the time. I'm lucky I got my house packed up.
> But it's all good.


gorgeous


----------



## shesnochill

I’ve been eyeing this..


----------



## shesnochill

I’m on a 2+ hr phone call meanwhile trying to clean out my camera roll..

Last summer in HI with my GM Neverfull. On a tourist bus.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Oh it was definitely a lot of hours. I had 3 huge gardens, and two smaller ones. Climbing roses everywhere. Plus all of the other plants. It was very relaxing sometimes but there is always something to do, dividing plants, moving plants, tying up roses, etc. I never had to weed though. Instead of mulch I used creeping thyme.
> Here are a few pictures
> View attachment 5029611
> View attachment 5029612
> View attachment 5029613
> View attachment 5029614
> View attachment 5029615
> View attachment 5029616
> View attachment 5029618
> 
> I had about 60 rare rose bushes, including one from my grandfather's farm. I wish I had more time to have taken some. But Kat was at her sickest, I had the baby, dealing with a lot at the time. I'm lucky I got my house packed up.
> But it's all good.


Whoa this is ridiculously beautiful , so cool


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Whoa this is ridiculously beautiful , so cool


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> gorgeous


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'd love to see a picture of that, and your son sounds so cute to say that!


I’ll take a pic soon.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> You should read my fan fiction!
> J/k
> But seriously thank you


Fan fiction!! What movies/shows?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Fan fiction!! What movies/shows?


No I was kidding, I would be terrible at that. I think the last show that even interested me was Breaking Bad.


----------



## LipglossedX

Not feeling the site update on the forums... can't click on the most recent post anymore? 

ETA: Nevermind, I figured it out lol. You click on the day and/or time now to get to the latest post


----------



## shesnochill

It's 7:14 PM on a Sunday, already. Where does the weekend go.. 

I hope you all had a great weekend. How was everyone's weekend?

Today, I saw some friends I hadn't seen in a year. It was good to see them again AND to eat hot pot/shabu again. YUM


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> It's 7:14 PM on a Sunday, already. Where does the weekend go..
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend. How was everyone's weekend?
> 
> Today, I saw some friends I hadn't seen in a year. It was good to see them again AND to eat hot pot/shabu again. YUM


Glad you got to do something fun with your friends!   It's been so long since I've gotten together with my friends... I miss just hanging out!!   I went for a long walk both days  but boy am I sore today!!   I've never gotten sore from walking before.   I must be getting old!! Yes, weekends go by too fast!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Has anyone been successful in unsubscribing those review emails RM sends you whenever you buy something off her site? It is so annoying. What's more,  no matter where I click, I get sent to an error page. I tried to ignore them but RM just spams me that email. She hasn't responded to my tweet and email, yet. Grr.

I wish I could change my email address on her site. Ugh. I can't believe she didn't bother to fix it yet. Come on, Rebecca. No one likes spam!


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> I’ll take a pic soon.



It looks much cooler in real life. Taken by my iphone so I shouldn't expect a photography miracle.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Not feeling the site update on the forums... can't click on the most recent post anymore?
> 
> ETA: Nevermind, I figured it out lol. You click on the day and/or time now to get to the latest post


Wait what? Are we supposed to click on something I'm lost...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It looks much cooler in real life. Taken by my iphone so I shouldn't expect a photography miracle.
> 
> View attachment 5031276


I love that!!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> It's 7:14 PM on a Sunday, already. Where does the weekend go..
> 
> I hope you all had a great weekend. How was everyone's weekend?
> 
> Today, I saw some friends I hadn't seen in a year. It was good to see them again AND to eat hot pot/shabu again. YUM


I did some decorating with stuff I ordered from Family Dollar that I don't remember ordering. Beautiful weekend here!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Has anyone been successful in unsubscribing those review emails RM sends you whenever you buy something off her site? It is so annoying. What's more,  no matter where I click, I get sent to an error page. I tried to ignore them but RM just spams me that email. She hasn't responded to my tweet and email, yet. Grr.
> 
> I wish I could change my email address on her site. Ugh. I can't believe she didn't bother to fix it yet. Come on, Rebecca. No one likes spam!


Who do you use for email? On Gmail you can just click "report spam".


----------



## Shelby33

Today should be interesting. My son just informed us that he has PMS.   
I woke up with a sticker on my face. It said "speed limit 70 mph". 

And the baby is still asleep but he has a huge blow up clown and dolfin in bed with him. I was up with him until almost 1AM.
My son thought he would like the clown, I thought the dolphin so we got both. He likes the clown better.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Today should be interesting. My son just informed us that he has PMS.
> I woke up with a sticker on my face. It said "speed limit 70 mph".
> 
> And the baby is still asleep but he has a huge blow up clown and dolfin in bed with him. I was up with him until almost 1AM.
> My son thought he would like the clown, I thought the dolphin so we got both. He likes the clown better.


LOL, what a way to start the day!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> LOL, what a way to start the day!


If I wrote how I started the day everyday, this would be nothing


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Wait what? Are we supposed to click on something I'm lost...



Lol the subforum pages changed slightly for me and I was apparently just slow figuring it out... nobody else said anything so I'm just assuming it changed for everyone else too?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Today should be interesting. My son just informed us that he has PMS.
> I woke up with a sticker on my face. It said "speed limit 70 mph".
> 
> And the baby is still asleep but he has a huge blow up clown and dolfin in bed with him. I was up with him until almost 1AM.
> My son thought he would like the clown, I thought the dolphin so we got both. He likes the clown better.


Oh no!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Lol the subforum pages changed slightly for me and I was apparently just slow figuring it out... nobody else said anything so I'm just assuming it changed for everyone else too?


I don't know... I usually get a notification when there is a new post but not always.


----------



## Shelby33

Thanks everyone for your curtain suggestions! 


Oh. The yellow isn't that bright. 


Irl the contrast is much softer. Maybe I should try tonight. Also there is probably juice on the floor.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks everyone for your curtain suggestions!
> View attachment 5031893
> 
> Oh. The yellow isn't that bright.
> View attachment 5031894
> 
> Irl the contrast is much softer. Maybe I should try tonight. Also there is probably juice on the floor.


Looks great Shelby!! Much more cozy looking!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Looks great Shelby!! Much more cozy looking!!


Thanks! The grey is lighter and the yellow isn't as bright but I can't get the colors right :/


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! The grey is lighter and the yellow isn't as bright but I can't get the colors right :/


Yea certain colors are hard to capture.....maybe try doing a nighttime photo??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yea certain colors are hard to capture.....maybe try doing a nighttime photo??


I'll try that tonight.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks everyone for your curtain suggestions!
> View attachment 5031893
> 
> Oh. The yellow isn't that bright.
> View attachment 5031894
> 
> Irl the contrast is much softer. Maybe I should try tonight. Also there is probably juice on the floor.



Looks great! Very cozy and cheerful space!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Looks great! Very cozy and cheerful space!


Thanks!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks everyone for your curtain suggestions!
> View attachment 5031893
> 
> Oh. The yellow isn't that bright.
> View attachment 5031894
> 
> Irl the contrast is much softer. Maybe I should try tonight. Also there is probably juice on the floor.


Wow! This looks so nice and cozy. I wouldn't have guessed you had a toddler running about. Although I think I spy some toys in the corner.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks everyone for your curtain suggestions!
> View attachment 5031893
> 
> Oh. The yellow isn't that bright.
> View attachment 5031894
> 
> Irl the contrast is much softer. Maybe I should try tonight. Also there is probably juice on the floor.


Looks great!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Looks great!


Thanks, it looks much better in person!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! This looks so nice and cozy. I wouldn't have guessed you had a toddler running about. Although I think I spy some toys in the corner.


Yes those are toys haha. I put most of his stuff away before I took the picture since he was napping.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes those are toys haha. I put most of his stuff away before I took the picture since he was napping.


Haha! I always have to kick some toy of the way before taking a picture.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Haha! I always have to kick some toy of the way before taking a picture.


I have baskets, not wicker they look like rope or something, and fabric bins and as soon as he wakes up he dumps them out, all of them. Luckily most of the toys are in his room.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I have baskets, not wicker they look like rope or something, and fabric bins and as soon as he wakes up he dumps them out, all of them. Luckily most of the toys are in his room.


Yep, sounds familiar. Before kids I had an area of my house that I designated the living room/library. Now it's the kids' play area. I dream of the day when it will go back to an adult space.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yep, sounds familiar. Before kids I had an area of my house that I designated the living room/library. Now it's the kids' play area. I dream of the day when it will go back to an adult space.


Well to be fair, we kind of took over his playroom hahaha.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks everyone for your curtain suggestions!
> View attachment 5031893
> 
> Oh. The yellow isn't that bright.
> View attachment 5031894
> 
> Irl the contrast is much softer. Maybe I should try tonight. Also there is probably juice on the floor.


lots of color in that room!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yep, sounds familiar. Before kids I had an area of my house that I designated the living room/library. Now it's the kids' play area. I dream of the day when it will go back to an adult space.


yes, but when that day comes you'll probably miss having the little ones


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> lots of color in that room!


Yeah we like a lot of color!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes, but when that day comes you'll probably miss having the little ones


You know, I honestly never missed my kids being little. I've enjoyed every age they've been and now I enjoy talking to them as adults. My sister wishes her kids were babies again and I can't relate to that.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks everyone for your curtain suggestions!
> View attachment 5031893
> 
> Oh. The yellow isn't that bright.
> View attachment 5031894
> 
> Irl the contrast is much softer. Maybe I should try tonight. Also there is probably juice on the floor.


Is it weird that i want to hang out in your house? Lol it just has such good vibes- so warm and inviting


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> yes, but when that day comes you'll probably miss having the little ones





Shelby33 said:


> You know, I honestly never missed my kids being little. I've enjoyed every age they've been and now I enjoy talking to them as adults. My sister wishes her kids were babies again and I can't relate to that.


Not sure how I will feel. I know I would love to have an adult conversation with them other than about trucks and how much does dirt weigh.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Not sure how I will feel. I know I would love to have an adult conversation with them other than about trucks and how much does dirt weigh.


You will still have those conversations.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Is it weird that i want to hang out in your house? Lol it just has such good vibes- so warm and inviting


Thank you! Anytime you're in Southern VT you are more than welcome here!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> You will still have those conversations.


You've mentioned your son likes his truck, but I bet he hasn't asked you how much dirt weighs or what's infinity minus infinity.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You've mentioned your son likes his truck, but I bet he hasn't asked you how much dirt weighs or what's infinity minus infinity.


OK give me a few minutes and I will try to remember the dumb questions he's asked this month that I've blocked out


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> I have baskets, not wicker they look like rope or something, and fabric bins and as soon as he wakes up he dumps them out, all of them. Luckily most of the toys are in his room.


I guess he doesn't want the toys in his room suddenly.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I guess he doesn't want the toys in his room suddenly.
> View attachment 5032259


How did you manage to construct that invisible line between toys and no toys? We're still trying to figure that out over here.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks everyone for your curtain suggestions!
> View attachment 5031893
> 
> Oh. The yellow isn't that bright.
> View attachment 5031894
> 
> Irl the contrast is much softer. Maybe I should try tonight. Also there is probably juice on the floor.



It turned out wonderfully!


----------



## JenJBS

Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers; recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week... 

Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder... 

Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. Seeing the lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it. 

Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers; recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. Seeing the lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.



Oh no, I am so incredibly sorry to hear this!! That is so devastating and I'm sure a shock for everyone involved. Sending lots of love and comforting thoughts your way.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Oh no, I am so incredibly sorry to hear this!! That is so devastating and I'm sure a shock for everyone involved. Sending lots of love and comforting thoughts your way.



Thank you!


----------



## dolali

JenJBS said:


> Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers; recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. Seeing the lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.



Such a tragedy! Its heartbreaking  So, so sorry!


----------



## JenJBS

dolali said:


> Such a tragedy! Its heartbreaking  So, so sorry!



Thank you!


----------



## laurenrr

I'm so sorry



JenJBS said:


> Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers; recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. Seeing the lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> It turned out wonderfully!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers; recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. Seeing the lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


I am so sorry about your friend! That is awful! Are you alright?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> How did you manage to construct that invisible line between toys and no toys? We're still trying to figure that out over here.


That's where one type of floor ends and another begins. He was pretty proud of himself.


----------



## JenJBS

laurenrr said:


> I'm so sorry



Thank you.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I am so sorry about your friend! That is awful! Are you alright?



Thank you!   I'm glad it's almost Easter. A reminder that one day everything will be truly alright - so much better than alright. I'm coping. Work. Distraction (aka TPF). A walk outside when the weather is good. Kitten snuggles. Retail therapy. Whatever it takes, and is available, in the moment.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers; recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. Seeing the lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


thats heartbreaking


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> thats heartbreaking



Yeah. Our bodies are so resilient, and at the same time to fragile.


----------



## Skittle

JenJBS said:


> Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers; recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. Seeing the lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.



This is terrible, I am so sorry!


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers; recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. Seeing the lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


I’m so sorry


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> This is terrible, I am so sorry!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m so sorry



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Tomorrow would make four weeks since a coworker (office of 12, so tight group) went into a coma, and the ICU. Bacterial Meningitis - the worst, most deadly, type. She'd already been sick four days, but they only tested for Covid. It came back negative. They said probably the flu. She was taken to the hospital when her husband found her in a coma, then they did more tests and found out what it really was. Multiple brain surgeries, strokes, super-strong antibiotics, prayers; recordings her husband could play for her, since people in a coma can hear. The first couple weeks we thought she might recover. But this last week...
> 
> Friday her family made the heartbreaking decision to take her off life support. There was just too much damage, and no hope of recovery. I keep wondering if the outcome might have been better if she'd been started on antibiotics 4 days earlier... Would those early four days have been enough to stop the bacteria getting so out of control... But Meningitis isn't usually one of the first things they test, even without Covid. But, to be clear, I in no way blame the initial doctors or nurses. They've been beyond overworked for over a year now. They are doing the best they can in still unimaginable circumstances. I just can't help but wonder...
> 
> Today I picked out flowers from our office to her family, and researched the customs of Chinese funerals. I'm so glad I feel safe enough to share this here. Seeing the lovely bags, this Thread, and TPF have been a wonderful escape in moments I've needed it.
> 
> Please everyone, stay safe and healthy. Covid isn't the only danger.


Oh gosh, this is so heartbreaking!! I'm so sorry for your loss Jen....you just never know.  Life is so precious!  We are here for you..HUGS!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Oh gosh, this is so heartbreaking!! I'm so sorry for your loss Jen....you just never know.  Life is so precious!  We are here for you..HUGS!



Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I guess he doesn't want the toys in his room suddenly.
> View attachment 5032259


he's a cutie with that long hair


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> he's a cutie with that long hair


Thanks, he's my little buddy.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You've mentioned your son likes his truck, but I bet he hasn't asked you how much dirt weighs or what's infinity minus infinity.


Last night he asked if being passive aggressive leads to autism.


----------



## Shelby33

I'm sorry someone asked me what color a Nikki was, it was darkish blue and distressed, I think I found it but forget who asked me.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sorry someone asked me what color a Nikki was, it was darkish blue and distressed, I think I found it but forget who asked me.


IT was me...it looked dark grey to me. What is the official color?  It's so pretty and I've never seen it before!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Anyone that has a darling. Can you get items in and out if this bag without unbuckling it? Kinda want one.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Anyone that has a darling. Can you get items in and out if this bag without unbuckling it? Kinda want one.



Not really, no.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> IT was me...it looked dark grey to me. What is the official color?  It's so pretty and I've never seen it before!!


It had wrinkly leather and sig HW?


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Not really, no.


I had one and I could get around the closure easily. A lot of times I didn't close it either.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I had one and I could get around the closure easily. A lot of times I didn't close it either.
> [/QUOTE



Here‘s one to try that’s pretty reasonable and looks to be in good condition.   Birdie lining.   Not my listing.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Last night he asked if being passive aggressive leads to autism.


Interesting theory.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Interesting theory.


He's on the spectrum, high functioning. And can be passive aggressive, but had to explain one has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It had wrinkly leather and sig HW?


Yes, that one!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, that one!


The only two I know of are iris and concord. 



And now I forget which is which. I thought the only grey will that HW was cloud grey which wasn't wrinkly.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> The only two I know of are iris and concord.
> View attachment 5034200
> View attachment 5034201
> 
> And now I forget which is which. I thought the only grey will that HW was cloud grey which wasn't wrinkly.



I love Iris!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I love Iris!!


There was a lot of confusion when these colors came out. They looked very similar and I think the lighter colored bag may have been taken with flash, not sure.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> There was a lot of confusion when these colors came out. They looked very similar and I think the lighter colored bag may have been taken with flash, not sure.



Isn't Iris blue? Or are they both purples?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Isn't Iris blue? Or are they both purples?


Iris to me is purple, the ones I grew were anyway. 
Here's one thread about it




__





						Email from Luna Boston RE: preorder colors/CONCORD
					

"The available colors for pre-order are: deep red, dark chocolate, forest, concord, cloud gray, noir, sea green, persimmon, and iris/purple.   Regarding the concord: please be advised that the color and leather of this bag is the same as the Night Blue leather from Holiday 2007 -- a heavily...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Iris to me is purple, the ones I grew were anyway.
> Here's one thread about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email from Luna Boston RE: preorder colors/CONCORD
> 
> 
> "The available colors for pre-order are: deep red, dark chocolate, forest, concord, cloud gray, noir, sea green, persimmon, and iris/purple.   Regarding the concord: please be advised that the color and leather of this bag is the same as the Night Blue leather from Holiday 2007 -- a heavily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Oh interesting! I'm reading the thread and it does sound like they were all confused back then too about it all


----------



## sdkitty

so may be OT but I'm kinda upset and looking for advice.  I got same Frame jeans at the consignment store that were way too long.  they are skinny jeans (but not super skinny).  I decided I wanted them pretty short - above the ankle bone. took them to the alterations lady.  I had pinned them but tried on for her.  as expected she immediately pulled them down to standard mens length covering top of shoes.  I told her no I wanted them shorter.  so she then pinned them up higher.  I had my doubts but let her do them that way.  they're too short now.   I'm kind of annoyed - I had pinned them the length I wanted.  seems like she overrected when I said I wanted them shorter.

so I can try wearing them that way or write them off
I may take them back to her and have her rip the seam out but that will only give me a half inch or so and they will be frayed.  I don't necessarily mind frayed.
she didn't give me the extra fabric and I don't think attaching that would work any way

any advice?
glad I didn't pay FP for them and have her ruin them


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> so may be OT but I'm kinda upset and looking for advice.  I got same Frame jeans at the consignment store that were way too long.  they are skinny jeans (but not super skinny).  I decided I wanted them pretty short - above the ankle bone. took them to the alterations lady.  I had pinned them but tried on for her.  as expected she immediately pulled them down to standard mens length covering top of shoes.  I told her no I wanted them shorter.  so she then pinned them up higher.  I had my doubts but let her do them that way.  they're too short now.   I'm kind of annoyed - I had pinned them the length I wanted.  seems like she overrected when I said I wanted them shorter.
> 
> so I can try wearing them that way or write them off
> I may take them back to her and have her rip the seam out but that will only give me a half inch or so and they will be frayed.  I don't necessarily mind frayed.
> she didn't give me the extra fabric and I don't think attaching that would work any way
> 
> any advice?
> glad I didn't pay FP for them and have her ruin them



That's not fun... Shorter length is in style right now so they probably look fine but obviously it's up to you if you like how they look on you. I'd try them with different shoes to see which look best. You could also try rolling them up slightly for a more purposeful "summer" style or if you think adding the half inch would help then ripping the seam out for the frayed hem look too.


----------



## LipglossedX

Just went to the dentist. Half my face is numb/frozen. Is this what Botox is like? 

Weirdest part is half my nose is numb and the other isn't.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Just went to the dentist. Half my face is numb/frozen. Is this what Botox is like?
> 
> Weirdest part is half my nose is numb and the other isn't.


I'm deathly afraid of the dentist-lol!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I'm deathly afraid of the dentist-lol!



I don't have a fear of dentists but I know a lot of people who do, so I think that's totally normal. It's just not a very "fun" or comfortable experience for anyone, ever! lol


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I'm deathly afraid of the dentist-lol!


me too!  I'd rather do almost anything than go to the dentist.  told my Derm that the other day when she was freezing some sun damaged areas.  I'd rather do a mammogram, just about anything.  I'm past due for cleaning and I know the dentist wants to do a crown.  I used covid as an excuse but now I'm vacinnated so....

if it was just cleaning I could take it (not like it but would do)...but crowns....uugh


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> That's not fun... Shorter length is in style right now so they probably look fine but obviously it's up to you if you like how they look on you. I'd try them with different shoes to see which look best. You could also try rolling them up slightly for a more purposeful "summer" style or if you think adding the half inch would help then ripping the seam out for the frayed hem look too.


thanks ....I don't think these lend themselves to rolling as they're already short - plus they're grey - not denim blue color.....I haven't tried them with sandals....maybe that will work for the warm weather


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> me too!  I'd rather do almost anything than go to the dentist.  told my Derm that the other day when she was freezing some sun damaged areas.  I'd rather do a mammogram, just about anything.  I'm past due for cleaning and I know the dentist wants to do a crown.  I used covid as an excuse but now I'm vacinnated so....
> 
> if it was just cleaning I could take it (not like it but would do)...but crowns....uugh


Yea, a cleaning might not be bad but I know I have cavities and I hate getting fillings!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> thanks ....I don't think these lend themselves to rolling as they're already short - plus they're grey - not denim blue color.....I haven't tried them with sandals....maybe that will work for the warm weather



Definitely worth a try! Shorter jeans usually look good with sandals.


----------



## samfalstaff

I need advice too. It's been over a month since TRR received those two bags (an older Bal city in chevre and a Burberry nylon tote) that they subsequently lost. About a week ago, they (well, Harold at CS) said they are sending it to their "internal team". I contacted Harold again asking for the internal team's contact info but have gotten no reply. I think I've given them enough time to look for the bags and realize they are lost. Should I just call their CS and ask to speak to a manager? I think I will need the manager because I intend to ask them for store credit since they've essentially lost the bags. Not quite sure how much to ask for either. Has anyone had to ask for store credit to remedy TRR's error?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I need advice too. It's been over a month since TRR received those two bags (an older Bal city in chevre and a Burberry nylon tote) that they subsequently lost. About a week ago, they (well, Harold at CS) said they are sending it to their "internal team". I contacted Harold again asking for the internal team's contact info but have gotten no reply. I think I've given them enough time to look for the bags and realize they are lost. Should I just call their CS and ask to speak to a manager? I think I will need the manager because I intend to ask them for store credit since they've essentially lost the bags. Not quite sure how much to ask for either. Has anyone had to ask for store credit to remedy TRR's error?


I remember once a couple years ago I asked them to send me back a coat that was marked down quite a bit since it was listed for so long and I figured my cut wouldn't be worth leaving it there.  They could not locate the coat, so what they did was pay me what my cut would have been  from the original price.  I don't even remember too much about it but it was different because they HAD this coat listed.  Now I requested the to return two Chanel items to me for the same reason (a vintage jacket and vintage skirt) that both were pre-owned when I bought them.  That was 2 weeks ago..still waiting for them to return them to me.  I don't know why it takes so long for them to ship things back...shouldn't take more than a week.  Anyway...not sure how your situation would work out.  I hope the make it right for you though!!  BTW, I'm sending off another box of stuff tomorrow including 2 RM bags.  One o/s and one Edie flap.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I remember once a couple years ago I asked them to send me back a coat that was marked down quite a bit since it was listed for so long and I figured my cut wouldn't be worth leaving it there.  They could not locate the coat, so what they did was pay me what my cut would have been  from the original price.  I don't even remember too much about it but it was different because they HAD this coat listed.  Now I requested the to return two Chanel items to me for the same reason (a vintage jacket and vintage skirt) that both were pre-owned when I bought them.  That was 2 weeks ago..still waiting for them to return them to me.  I don't know why it takes so long for them to ship things back...shouldn't take more than a week.  Anyway...not sure how your situation would work out.  I hope the make it right for you though!!  BTW, I'm sending off another box of stuff tomorrow including 2 RM bags.  One o/s and one Edie flap.


I guess I should just call them and offer store credit. Do you remember who you spoke to? Was it an internal team or just the generic CS person?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I guess I should just call them and offer store credit. Do you remember who you spoke to? Was it an internal team or just the generic CS person?


It was with my rep at the time (they keep changing my rep) and they turn it over to the higher ups when they can't help.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It was with my rep at the time (they keep changing my rep) and they turn it over to the higher ups when they can't help.


I have a rep so I'll just send her a message. Maybe she can help out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I have a rep so I'll just send her a message. Maybe she can help out. Thanks for the info!


ok, good luck!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> I have a rep so I'll just send her a message. Maybe she can help out. Thanks for the info!



Good luck!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> ok, good luck!!!!





JenJBS said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> I remember once a couple years ago I asked them to send me back a coat that was marked down quite a bit since it was listed for so long and I figured my cut wouldn't be worth leaving it there.  They could not locate the coat, so what they did was pay me what my cut would have been  from the original price.  I don't even remember too much about it but it was different because they HAD this coat listed.  Now I requested the to return two Chanel items to me for the same reason (a vintage jacket and vintage skirt) that both were pre-owned when I bought them.  That was 2 weeks ago..still waiting for them to return them to me.  I don't know why it takes so long for them to ship things back...shouldn't take more than a week.  Anyway...not sure how your situation would work out.  I hope the make it right for you though!!  BTW, I'm sending off another box of stuff tomorrow including 2 RM bags.  One o/s and one Edie flap.



Ooh what color Edie and what o/s bag? I’m waiting for them to list a MAM any day now that I kind of regret sending (black with black patent trim and FDL) and think I’ll ask for it back if they mark it down.


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Ooh what color Edie and what o/s bag? I’m waiting for them to list a MAM any day now that I kind of regret sending (black with black patent trim and FDL) and think I’ll ask for it back if they mark it down.


It's the Doe with silver and gold mixed HW...the old school bag is my glazed espresso Mattie!  I have the GE MAB and I got the Mattie before the MAB so I never really reached for it and I know that is not a popular color Mattie since those other 2 were on Posh forever so I didn't want to be bothered trying to sell that particular bag.


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> Yea, a cleaning might not be bad but I know I have cavities and I hate getting fillings!!!


You don’t know what real pain is until you have had a cavity filled before novacaine was invented.


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> You don’t know what real pain is until you have had a cavity filled before novacaine was invented.


Yikes!  Although I think one time I said no novacane because I hated how it felt!!


----------



## shesnochill

Happy Friday friends!!  

Catching up on The Crown with some TPF. Anyone else watch?


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> You don’t know what real pain is until you have had a cavity filled before novacaine was invented.


Oh.
I think this is why I'm so afraid of the dentist.  when I was a child the dentist tried to drill on me w/o novaicane.  pure torture!
then he got impatient saying "this is why I don't like to work on kids"
my little sister could hear my screams from the waiting room


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> Oh.
> I think this is why I'm so afraid of the dentist.  when I was a child the dentist tried to drill on me w/o novaicane.  pure torture!
> then he got impatient saying "this is why I don't like to work on kids"
> my little sister could hear my screams from the waiting room



Yikes!! This sounds traumatic and I would not like dentists after that either!


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> Oh.
> I think this is why I'm so afraid of the dentist.  when I was a child the dentist tried to drill on me w/o novaicane.  pure torture!
> then he got impatient saying "this is why I don't like to work on kids"
> my little sister could hear my screams from the waiting room


novacaine Is much better but it’s still pretty traumatic for me and brings up some pretty awful memories.  

i think I read somewhere that dentists have the highest rate of suicide of any profession because of the pain they inflict.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm deathly afraid of the dentist-lol!


Me too!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yea, a cleaning might not be bad but I know I have cavities and I hate getting fillings!!!


Same here.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> novacaine Is much better but it’s still pretty traumatic for me and brings up some pretty awful memories.
> 
> i think I read somewhere that dentists have the highest rate of suicide of any profession because of the pain they inflict.


I think health care workers in general tend to have a higher risk of suicide


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Just went to the dentist. Half my face is numb/frozen. Is this what Botox is like?
> 
> Weirdest part is half my nose is numb and the other isn't.


Try to drink something   
Seriously I hope you feel better!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Try to drink something
> Seriously I hope you feel better!



My face has recovered now, but thanks!   Drinking was fine but eating was super weird.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> My face has recovered now, but thanks!   Drinking was fine but eating was super weird.


Oh I can't drink anything after novacaine! It just falls out of my mouth


----------



## Shelby33

We had 7 trees cut down. Here is the broken bench (it was a DIY bench here when we moved in). 


So my son made it into two benches. 


Today getting the fencing but it's raining so will have to wait.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> We had 7 trees cut down. Here is the broken bench (it was a DIY bench here when we moved in).
> View attachment 5037825
> 
> So my son made it into two benches.
> View attachment 5037827
> 
> Today getting the fencing but it's raining so will have to wait.


your property looks so nice and woodsy....ours is desertscape


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> your property looks so nice and woodsy....ours is desertscape


There are a lot of trees around the perimeter of the yard. And a creek. I'm glad the neighbors tree fell onto ours because we never would have known about the dead trees and that would be dangerous, especially with a 2 year old playing outside. 
Before we moved here we didn't have much to look at. 
You must live in the west?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> There are a lot of trees around the perimeter of the yard. And a creek. I'm glad the neighbors tree fell onto ours because we never would have known about the dead trees and that would be dangerous, especially with a 2 year old playing outside.
> Before we moved here we didn't have much to look at.
> You must live in the west?


yes certain trees can be dangerous.....here in So Cal, eucalyptus trees can drop large branches
Our house is on property where a previous home burned down so we have no trees....need to get some but will never be woodsy like yours


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> We had 7 trees cut down. Here is the broken bench (it was a DIY bench here when we moved in).
> View attachment 5037825
> 
> So my son made it into two benches.
> View attachment 5037827
> 
> Today getting the fencing but it's raining so will have to wait.



Looks great! Your property reminds me of going camping which seems like it would be really relaxing (minus falling trees, etc).


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes certain trees can be dangerous.....here in So Cal, eucalyptus trees can drop large branches
> Our house is on property where a previous home burned down so we have no trees....need to get some but will never be woodsy like yours


Well the trees are nice to look at but can have their own set of problems. 
That's a shame about the previous home!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Looks great! Your property reminds me of going camping which seems like it would be really relaxing (minus falling trees, etc).


Hahahaha yes falling trees are not relaxing!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Well the trees are nice to look at but can have their own set of problems.
> That's a shame about the previous home!


yes, earthquakes and fires are our big concerns here.....the fact that we have no trees is actually good in terms of fire but we do want to get some....palms or some low water type


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes, earthquakes and fires are our big concerns here.....the fact that we have no trees is actually good in terms of fire but we do want to get some....palms or some low water type


Have you ever been in an earthquake? When I was a kid I thought about them ALL THE TIME. I was so afraid of them. 
When I was older I felt one that was in Canada, it felt like the apartment was on waves.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Have you ever been in an earthquake? When I was a kid I thought about them ALL THE TIME. I was so afraid of them.
> When I was older I felt one that was in Canada, it felt like the apartment was on waves.


oh yes....never suffered damage fortunately but have felt them several times....it's a strange feeling.  a strong enough one will wake you from sleep


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> oh yes....never suffered damage fortunately but have felt them several times....it's a strange feeling.  a strong enough one will wake you from sleep


I saw a movie about them when I was a kid and I was so afraid of them for years. It was all I thought about. I probably should have been in therapy, it was that bad. Or on meds.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I saw a movie about them when I was a kid and I was so afraid of them for years. It was all I thought about. I probably should have been in therapy, it was that bad. Or on meds.



Aw sad... I have been in earthquakes and most honestly don't do much except shake things around a bit. A lot of people don't even feel the small ones. We have been told "The Big One" is coming along the West coast soon (in reality it could come anytime within the next 100+ years) which does scare me but aside from having a good emergency kit there isn't much that can be done... And avoiding buying the houses built on the edge of cliffs, etc lol (there's a lot that are built for "the views")


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> We had 7 trees cut down. Here is the broken bench (it was a DIY bench here when we moved in).
> View attachment 5037825
> 
> So my son made it into two benches.
> View attachment 5037827
> 
> Today getting the fencing but it's raining so will have to wait.


You have such a lovely home and property!


----------



## LipglossedX

Hurricanes freak me out worse!!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> yes, earthquakes and fires are our big concerns here.....the fact that we have no trees is actually good in terms of fire but we do want to get some....palms or some low water type


We live right by a forest so I understand the fear of fires.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> We live right by a forest so I understand the fear of fires.


supposed to be ok as long as your home is cleared so many feet but still you never know what fire will do


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Aw sad... I have been in earthquakes and most honestly don't do much except shake things around a bit. A lot of people don't even feel the small ones. We have been told "The Big One" is coming along the West coast soon (in reality it could come anytime within the next 100+ years) which does scare me but aside from having a good emergency kit there isn't much that can be done... And avoiding buying the houses built on the edge of cliffs, etc lol (there's a lot that are built for "the views")


Just what we need right now: a massive earthquake. I prefer one natural disaster at a time. It was bad enough when COVID was raging and we had forest fires everywhere.


sdkitty said:


> supposed to be ok as long as your home is cleared so many feet but still you never know what fire will do


Yes, fire has been known to jump.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Hurricanes freak me out worse!!


I’ve only seen videos of hurricanes. And tornadoes too. Have you been through a hurricane?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You have such a lovely home and property!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Aw sad... I have been in earthquakes and most honestly don't do much except shake things around a bit. A lot of people don't even feel the small ones. We have been told "The Big One" is coming along the West coast soon (in reality it could come anytime within the next 100+ years) which does scare me but aside from having a good emergency kit there isn't much that can be done... And avoiding buying the houses built on the edge of cliffs, etc lol (there's a lot that are built for "the views")


When I went to AZ I saw so many houses literally on cliffs!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> I’ve only seen videos of hurricanes. And tornadoes too. Have you been through a hurricane?



I haven't but I have friends/family that have. Most people in those areas are pretty used to them and throw "hurricane parties", etc but the whole things sounds awful to me - having to be on alert when they are closer every year, stocking up on emergency supplies, possibly having to hide out and then deal with damage, losing power/etc sometimes for a while...


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> When I went to AZ I saw so many houses literally on cliffs!



There's a bunch in western WA.... there's also landslides and stuff from the rain so it just seems like a bad idea to me. lol


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> There's a bunch in western WA.... we also have landslides and stuff from the rain so it just seems like a bad idea to me. lol


Me too!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I saw a movie about them when I was a kid and I was so afraid of them for years. It was all I thought about. I probably should have been in therapy, it was that bad. Or on meds.


you have a touch of OCD?  I do


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I haven't but I have friends/family that have. Most people in those areas are pretty used to them and throw "hurricane parties", etc but the whole things sounds awful to me - having to be on alert when they are closer every year, stocking up on emergency supplies, possibly having to hide out and then deal with damage, losing power/etc sometimes for a while...


Yeah, it sounds pretty scary. I remember when I was younger visiting my grandparents in Iowa we had to spend several nights in the basement because multiple tornados had been sighted close to their home. It felt like camping in a bunker.


----------



## JenJBS

This cutie from Esty arrived yesterday! Being me, of course I picked a purple lining.    This smaller bag she usually does a shorter shoulder carry strap, but was kind enough to make it a longer crossbody strap for me. Holds small wallet, sunglasses case, keys, phone, spare mask (for now - one day it will be lipgloss).


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, it sounds pretty scary. I remember when I was younger visiting my grandparents in Iowa we had to spend several nights in the basement because multiple tornados had been sighted close to their home. It felt like camping in a bunker.



Yeah, I will pass on that... lol Except if it was a nice finished basement which may not be too bad in those kinds if you had to!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Yeah, I will pass on that... lol Except if it was a nice finished basement which may not be too bad in those kinds if you had to!


Yes! Finished basements in the Midwest are a must!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> This cutie from Esty arrived yesterday! Being me, of course I picked a purple lining.    This smaller bag she usually does a shorter shoulder carry strap, but was kind enough to make it a longer crossbody strap for me. Holds small wallet, sunglasses case, keys, phone, spare mask (for now - one day it will be lipgloss).
> 
> View attachment 5037972
> View attachment 5037973



That's fun you can pick out the lining, etc! Cute and I love leopard prints... to be honest I dressed up as a snow leopard for Halloween once so it's really reminding me of that (in a fun way!)


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> This cutie from Esty arrived yesterday! Being me, of course I picked a purple lining.    This smaller bag she usually does a shorter shoulder carry strap, but was kind enough to make it a longer crossbody strap for me. Holds small wallet, sunglasses case, keys, phone, spare mask (for now - one day it will be lipgloss).
> 
> View attachment 5037972
> View attachment 5037973


This looks so cute and cozy!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> That's fun you can pick out the lining, etc! Cute and I love leopard prints... to be honest I dressed up as a snow leopard for Halloween once so it's really reminding me of that (in a fun way!)


Thank you!   The personal customization you can sometimes get on Etsy is incredible! That sounds like the most amazing costume! Any chance of seeing a pic? I like black/white/grey more than orange tinted tans/browns, so I vastly prefer snow leopard print to standard leopard print - plus it's less common. 



samfalstaff said:


> This looks so cute and cozy!


Thank you!  It is!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   The personal customization you can sometimes get on Etsy is incredible! That sounds like the most amazing costume! Any chance of seeing a pic? I like black/white/grey more than orange tinted tans/browns, so I vastly prefer snow leopard print to standard leopard print - plus it's less common.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It is!



I don't know if I have a photo handy but it was a fun costume! I love snow (& darker) leopard too and wear more black/navy/grey for neutrals but I do love me a good classic leopard print! I consider it a neutral print.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> I don't know if I have a photo handy but it was a fun costume! I love snow (& darker) leopard too and wear more black/navy/grey for neutrals but I do love me a good classic leopard print! I consider it a neutral print.



Agreed. 'Regular' leopard print and snow leopard print are both neutral to me as well.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you have a touch of OCD?  I do


I've never been diagnosed with it, it's more of an anxiety disorder. Both of my kids have more than a touch of OCD though.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I've never been diagnosed with it, it's more of an anxiety disorder. Both of my kids have more than a touch of OCD though.


I was kidding.....I've never been diagnosed either but I'm compulsive about some things


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I've never been diagnosed with it, it's more of an anxiety disorder. Both of my kids have more than a touch of OCD though.



I think I'm becoming more OCD about cleaning... either that, or this is what normal responsible adults are like and I was just previously bad at it.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I think I'm becoming more OCD about cleaning... either that, or this is what normal responsible adults are like and I was just previously bad at it.


that's not my problem.....I have plenty of time but I hate cleaning
I'm OCD about things like checking to see if I locked the door.....compulsively tracking packages....


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> that's not my problem.....I have plenty of time but I hate cleaning
> I'm OCD about things like checking to see if I locked the door.....compulsively tracking packages....


My son does that. Are the doors locked, is the stove off, are the lights off, etc. Checks and re-checks everything.


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> that's not my problem.....I have plenty of time but I hate cleaning
> I'm OCD about things like checking to see if I locked the door.....compulsively tracking packages....



Me too. I'm sure I have some milder compulsive stuff going on but I think it's within the "not seriously negatively impacting my life" range so I think it's okay?

I have had people just walk into my (previous) apartment thinking it was my neighbor's though when the door was unlocked so I feel like that one is kind of justified.... So uncomfortable even when done accidentally.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Me too. I'm sure I have some milder compulsive stuff going on but I think it's within the "not seriously negatively impacting my life" range so I think it's okay?
> 
> I have had people just walk into my (previous) apartment thinking it was my neighbor's though when the door was unlocked so I feel like that one is kind of justified.... So uncomfortable even when done accidentally.


Oh God that would scare the Hell out of me and my son.. God knows what he would do.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Oh God that would scare the Hell out of me and my son.. God knows what he would do.



It was very awkward! How do people not verify the door number if they aren't going to even knock first??


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Me too. I'm sure I have some milder compulsive stuff going on but I think it's within the "not seriously negatively impacting my life" range so I think it's okay?
> 
> I have had people just walk into my (previous) apartment thinking it was my neighbor's though when the door was unlocked so I feel like that one is kind of justified.... So uncomfortable even when done accidentally.


for me it's almost unheard of to leave a door unlocked accidentally.  I did leave a living room window open when I went to bed one night though.  that will probabably never happen again


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> I think I'm becoming more OCD about cleaning... either that, or this is what normal responsible adults are like and I was just previously bad at it.



I think Covid has made us all more OCD about cleaning...


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> I think Covid has made us all more OCD about cleaning...


well for me I'm am OCD with hand washing and wiping down stuff with alcohol but unfortunately not with house cleaning


----------



## Shelby33

Hi everyone! Look at the view from my front door   



And the whole mess





This happened at 3:30 AM, we thought a car hit the house! Getting rid of any pine tree left out there.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone! Look at the view from my front door
> View attachment 5038513
> View attachment 5038514
> 
> And the whole mess
> View attachment 5038515
> View attachment 5038516
> 
> View attachment 5038517
> 
> This happened at 3:30 AM, we thought a car hit the house! Getting rid of any pine tree left out there.



Oh no! The wind woke me up about 2:30 and I stayed awake. It’s been like Oz here the past few days.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone! Look at the view from my front door
> View attachment 5038513
> View attachment 5038514
> 
> And the whole mess
> View attachment 5038515
> View attachment 5038516
> 
> View attachment 5038517
> 
> This happened at 3:30 AM, we thought a car hit the house! Getting rid of any pine tree left out there.


Holy crap Shelby!  Glad you are all ok!  WTF!!!  Any structural damage to the house?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone! Look at the view from my front door
> View attachment 5038513
> View attachment 5038514
> 
> And the whole mess
> View attachment 5038515
> View attachment 5038516
> 
> View attachment 5038517
> 
> This happened at 3:30 AM, we thought a car hit the house! Getting rid of any pine tree left out there.


oh!  any damage to the roof or anything?  Is pine good for firewood?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> oh!  any damage to the roof or anything?  Is pine good for firewood?


Yes a few holes. Idk if pine is good for firewood or not, I don't think we're going to really use the fireplace until the baby is older.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Holy crap Shelby!  Glad you are all ok!  WTF!!!  Any structural damage to the house?


So far it looks like a few holes in the roof that will need to be repaired. Luckily the trunk hit the chimney and not the roof!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Oh no! The wind woke me up about 2:30 and I stayed awake. It’s been like Oz here the past few days.


I know it's crazy!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes a few holes. Idk if pine is good for firewood or not, I don't think we're going to really use the fireplace until the baby is older.


holes in the roof isn't good....could be hard to find a roofer right now if lots of people have damage....hope it's not leaking
GL...hope it's  not a big expense


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> holes in the roof isn't good....could be hard to find a roofer right now if lots of people have damage....hope it's not leaking
> GL...hope it's  not a big expense


Our insurance company is sending a contractor out, tree guys here now. They will cover whatever holes there are. It's worth it getting rid of the trees, don't want anyone to get hurt or killed by one.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Our insurance company is sending a contractor out, tree guys here now. They will cover whatever holes there are. It's worth it getting rid of the trees, don't want anyone to get hurt or killed by one.


oh good


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Our insurance company is sending a contractor out, tree guys here now. They will cover whatever holes there are. It's worth it getting rid of the trees, don't want anyone to get hurt or killed by one.


Excellent!!  That's fast service!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Excellent!!  That's fast service!!


I messaged the tree guy at 3 30 and he called me at 5 30, put off his other job and came here. And they have a dog who works with them


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone! Look at the view from my front door
> View attachment 5038513
> View attachment 5038514
> 
> And the whole mess
> View attachment 5038515
> View attachment 5038516
> 
> View attachment 5038517
> 
> This happened at 3:30 AM, we thought a car hit the house! Getting rid of any pine tree left out there.



Insane! I'm so glad no one was hurt!

Pine is good firewood. If you don't want to use it you could probably sell it.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I messaged the tree guy at 3 30 and he called me at 5 30, put off his other job and came here. And they have a dog who works with them



That's great service! And a puppy visit as a bonus!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I messaged the tree guy at 3 30 and he called me at 5 30, put off his other job and came here. And they have a dog who works with them


love the dog thing...what is the doggie's job?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone! Look at the view from my front door
> View attachment 5038513
> View attachment 5038514
> 
> And the whole mess
> View attachment 5038515
> View attachment 5038516
> 
> View attachment 5038517
> 
> This happened at 3:30 AM, we thought a car hit the house! Getting rid of any pine tree left out there.



Oh no!! That is super scary but glad it wasn't any worse... those trees are sure falling down there! Wind was really crazy here yesterday evening... and woke up with snow. The weather needs to calm down a bit everywhere...


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Wi
> 
> 
> Oh no!! That is super scary but glad it wasn't any worse... those trees are sure falling down there! Wind was really crazy here yesterday evening... and woke up with snow. The weather needs to calm down a bit everywhere...


and we are having hot weather here - 80's......according to the local news we're supposed to be so happy about it but I prefer cooler weather
Guess I should count my blessings though


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> and we are having hot weather here - 80's......according to the local news we're supposed to be so happy about it but I prefer cooler weather
> Guess I should count my blessings though



80's in March is kind of high so I get it! Is that normal for this time of year there?


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> 80's in March is kind of high so I get it! Is that normal for this time of year there?


not really....we had cool (for us) weather last week.....it's somewhat random....not sure how long this is going to last - maybe just this week


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone! Look at the view from my front door
> View attachment 5038513
> View attachment 5038514
> 
> And the whole mess
> View attachment 5038515
> View attachment 5038516
> 
> View attachment 5038517
> 
> This happened at 3:30 AM, we thought a car hit the house! Getting rid of any pine tree left out there.


Wow! I hope you and your family are okay!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> and we are having hot weather here - 80's......according to the local news we're supposed to be so happy about it but I prefer cooler weather
> Guess I should count my blessings though


Same here. High 70s yesterday which is hot to me.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I messaged the tree guy at 3 30 and he called me at 5 30, put off his other job and came here. And they have a dog who works with them


What great service!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! I hope you and your family are okay!


Thanks! We are fine luckily!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oh no!! That is super scary but glad it wasn't any worse... those trees are sure falling down there! Wind was really crazy here yesterday evening... and woke up with snow. The weather needs to calm down a bit everywhere...


I hope it does soon!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> love the dog thing...what is the doggie's job?


He picks up branches and puts them in a pile. 
One of the guy's girlfriends drove up and they had a huge fight in the driveway


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Insane! I'm so glad no one was hurt!
> 
> Pine is good firewood. If you don't want to use it you could probably sell it.


Thanks, good to know!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What great service!


Any pine tree within falling distance is going. There is a small creek in the yard, it's mud season, the trees are tall, shallow rooted and top heavy so they will be leaving now. 
These guys did a great job with the other trees.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> He picks up branches and puts them in a pile.
> One of the guy's girlfriends drove up and they had a huge fight in the driveway



Free entertainment? lol That is SO cute about the dog working though!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> He picks up branches and puts them in a pile.
> One of the guy's girlfriends drove up and they had a huge fight in the driveway



That is too adorable that the pups actually does 'work'! 
Oh, the drama... Showing up to fight with your SO at their work... Nope!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That is too adorable that the pups actually does 'work'!
> Oh, the drama... Showing up to fight with your SO at their work... Nope!


She kept yelling "but you promised!" and he said he was working and then she made a scene leaving very loudly. We were in the garage trying not to laugh. It felt good to laugh though after the night we had!


----------



## Shelby33

They cleaned the whole front and patched the roof. 


They said if it hadn't hit the chimney it would have possibly crashed through the roof. Cut down lots of trees and more tomorrow. They said they could be out there cutting pine trees forever..


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> They cleaned the whole front and patched the roof.
> View attachment 5039209
> 
> They said if it hadn't hit the chimney it would have possibly crashed through the roof. Cut down lots of trees and more tomorrow. They said they could be out there cutting pine trees forever..


Wow! As bad as it was you guys are so lucky it wasnt worse! Glad you are all okay and have good people helping you clean up the mess


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Wow! As bad as it was you guys are so lucky it wasnt worse! Glad you are all okay and have good people helping you clean up the mess


I don't consider it that bad. It's an inconvenience but nobody was hurt and that's the important thing. We're really not that upset about it, it was just scary last night. We're lucky to have great neighbors too, they texted to make sure we were OK which was nice of them.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> They cleaned the whole front and patched the roof.
> View attachment 5039209
> 
> They said if it hadn't hit the chimney it would have possibly crashed through the roof. Cut down lots of trees and more tomorrow. They said they could be out there cutting pine trees forever..



That was lucky!!! I’m glad that everybody is well, and there was not a lot of damage. 

Maybe it is a good thing that it happened this way, because now you are fixing the problem and prevent worse things from happening.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> They cleaned the whole front and patched the roof.
> View attachment 5039209
> 
> They said if it hadn't hit the chimney it would have possibly crashed through the roof. Cut down lots of trees and more tomorrow. They said they could be out there cutting pine trees forever..


Wow, they did a good job with everything!!!  Whew!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I don't consider it that bad. It's an inconvenience but nobody was hurt and that's the important thing. We're really not that upset about it, it was just scary last night. We're lucky to have great neighbors too, they texted to make sure we were OK which was nice of them.


That's so nice to know you have caring neighbors!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> That's so nice to know you have caring neighbors!!


It really is. Some even left gifts for us when we moved in. First time that's ever happened to me!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, they did a good job with everything!!!  Whew!


Were back at 7 30 today. It's amazing watching them work, what a dangerous job though.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> That was lucky!!! I’m glad that everybody is well, and there was not a lot of damage.
> 
> Maybe it is a good thing that it happened this way, because now you are fixing the problem and prevent worse things from happening.


That's how I'm looking at it. This was a warning and I'm not going to ignore it you know?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> That's how I'm looking at it. This was a warning and I'm not going to ignore it you know?



Very wise.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It really is. Some even left gifts for us when we moved in. First time that's ever happened to me!


It's wonderful to live in a neighborhood like that!


----------



## laurenrr

Where i live, we went from record breaking warm
Temperatures and rainbows yesterday to -20 degree celsius weather, 70kph winds and a blizzard today. I cant handle it, i am going back to bed!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> They cleaned the whole front and patched the roof.
> View attachment 5039209
> 
> They said if it hadn't hit the chimney it would have possibly crashed through the roof. Cut down lots of trees and more tomorrow. They said they could be out there cutting pine trees forever..


wow, great that the insurance is covering all of that....you'll still have plenty of trees?


----------



## sdkitty

laurenrr said:


> Where i live, we went from record breaking warm
> Temperatures and rainbows yesterday to -20 degree celsius weather, 70kph winds and a blizzard today. I cant handle it, i am going back to bed!


where are you?


----------



## laurenrr

sdkitty said:


> where are you?


I am in Manitoba, Canada!


----------



## sdkitty

laurenrr said:


> I am in Manitoba, Canada!


wow......quite the exciting weather you have there
we may get into the 90's here today


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Where i live, we went from record breaking warm
> Temperatures and rainbows yesterday to -20 degree celsius weather, 70kph winds and a blizzard today. I cant handle it, i am going back to bed!


OMG, that's crazy!!  I don't blame you-lol!


----------



## laurenrr

sdkitty said:


> wow......quite the exciting weather you have there
> we may get into the 90's here today


I'm Jealous!


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> I'm Jealous!


I'm jealous of your weather.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow, great that the insurance is covering all of that....you'll still have plenty of trees?


I don't think the insurance is covering us cutting down trees, just the damage to the house. Yes there are still a lot of trees.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It's wonderful to live in a neighborhood like that!


We're very lucky. Everyone is very nice.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Where i live, we went from record breaking warm
> Temperatures and rainbows yesterday to -20 degree celsius weather, 70kph winds and a blizzard today. I cant handle it, i am going back to bed!


I don't blame you!


----------



## Shelby33

It's windy again. It can't happen again right?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> It's windy again. It can't happen again right?


Nooooooo


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Nooooooo


It didn't!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> It didn't!


Phew!!


----------



## Shelby33

Have you guys seen this and how smart this cat is? 

Meanwhile, my cat is so dumb she woke me up at 5:30 AM because she was "stuck" in here.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Have you guys seen this and how smart this cat is?
> 
> Meanwhile, my cat is so dumb she woke me up at 5:30 AM because she was "stuck" in here.
> View attachment 5041506




Or was pretending to be stuck as an excuse to wake you up and get attention???


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Have you guys seen this and how smart this cat is?
> 
> Meanwhile, my cat is so dumb she woke me up at 5:30 AM because she was "stuck" in here.
> View attachment 5041506



OMG on that video.....
Funny what your kitty did.....my Jack locked himself inside the spare bedroom one time when we were away.  we returned from travel and found him there in the room with the litter box.  sister was locked out.  he didn't seem to have been there for long.  we thought first the pet sitter did it by accident.  then we talked to a friend who does AC work and thought it was the AC that blew the door closed.  but since then he's closed that door again.  has also closed the one next door in our office.  so now we have a door jam on the bedroom one.  I guess he jumps on the doors.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Or was pretending to be stuck as an excuse to wake you up and get attention???


No she doesn't usually do that. Maybe she thought it was electrified


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Have you guys seen this and how smart this cat is?
> 
> Meanwhile, my cat is so dumb she woke me up at 5:30 AM because she was "stuck" in here.
> View attachment 5041506





JenJBS said:


> Or was pretending to be stuck as an excuse to wake you up and get attention???



My cat does this to just get attention/be dramatic. She walks into another room/a closet/gets inside the bathtub and then starts howling like she's stuck. She's always done it and still always loves if you come "rescue her". lol


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> My cat does this to just get attention/be dramatic. She walks into another room/a closet/gets inside the bathtub and then starts howling like she's stuck. She's always done it and still always loves if you come "rescue her". lol


LOL
they're funny
we had one who used to occasionally climb up the peaked roof to the top, walk onto the garage roof and cry....DH had to rescue her


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> LOL
> they're funny
> we had one who used to occasionally climb up the peaked roof to the top, walk onto the garage roof and cry....DH had to rescue her



Oh kitties... always up to something lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

My paper white basketweave MAB came from TRR today! I’ll post photos when it’s done snowing lol


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> My paper white basketweave MAB came from TRR today! I’ll post photos when it’s done snowing lol


Exciting!!  How do you like it?  I hope it was in decent condition!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Exciting!!  How do you like it?  I hope it was in decent condition!


It is! It’s an old bag of course. Faded lining but I was able to mostly fix the handles. I sort of wish it was a MAM though.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> My paper white basketweave MAB came from TRR today! I’ll post photos when it’s done snowing lol


Can't wait!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Here she is! She’s is very puddly. But it’s quite a big bag for me. I’m not sure it’ll stay as I don’t feel like I HAVE to have it. A MAM is much better suited for me I think.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Here she is! She’s is very puddly. But it’s quite a big bag for me. I’m not sure it’ll stay as I don’t feel like I HAVE to have it. A MAM is much better suited for me I think.


I love it! I have the same bag, it's so slouchy. I know what you mean about the size, when I am used to my MAMs the MAB feels so big, then I get used to the MAB and go to use a MAM and it seems so small! 
Beautiful bag!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Here she is! She’s is very puddly. But it’s quite a big bag for me. I’m not sure it’ll stay as I don’t feel like I HAVE to have it. A MAM is much better suited for me I think.


It's gorgeous!!!  If it's too big for everyday, you could use it as an 'overnight' travel style bag!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> It's gorgeous!!!  If it's too big for everyday, you could use it as an 'overnight' travel style bag!


LOL I essentially own stock in Tumi because of my job. I don't need more overnight bags


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> LOL I essentially own stock in Tumi because of my job. I don't need more overnight bags


Ahhh Ok!  What I love the most about the MAB vs the MAM is the MAB slouches more...something about that I just love the look of...very relaxed looking and not so formal.  It's a gorgeous bag nonetheless!!


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Here she is! She’s is very puddly. But it’s quite a big bag for me. I’m not sure it’ll stay as I don’t feel like I HAVE to have it. A MAM is much better suited for me I think.


its pretty but for me I prefer the MAB in a dark color.  the white is going to look bigger.  don't know if that's a concern for you or if you just feel any MAB is too large


----------



## anthrosphere

jennalovesbags said:


> Here she is! She’s is very puddly. But it’s quite a big bag for me. I’m not sure it’ll stay as I don’t feel like I HAVE to have it. A MAM is much better suited for me I think.


Ahh, to have this style in a Mam.   Gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

So I'm changing the curtains again.   
I have become addicted to Arvin Orlano's videos. And I was influenced. I'm going to put the yellow in the sun room, and take back the original curtains which are a lighter grey/taupe and keep them with the grey. I wish I could do it right now but I have to wait for Roscoe to go to bed because I have to take the lights off the thingys. I don't know what they are. They are like curtain rod arms. They swing around? 
Sometimes I have to live with something for a while before I know if I like it or not.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ahhh Ok!  What I love the most about the MAB vs the MAM is the MAB slouches more...something about that I just love the look of...very relaxed looking and not so formal.  It's a gorgeous bag nonetheless!!


Exactly! My white/bbw is so slouchy it doesn't look big to me at all. It's one of my favorite bags!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> So I'm changing the curtains again.
> I have become addicted to Arvin Orlano's videos. And I was influenced. I'm going to put the yellow in the sun room, and take back the original curtains which are a lighter grey/taupe and keep them with the grey. I wish I could do it right now but I have to wait for Roscoe to go to bed because I have to take the lights off the thingys. I don't know what they are. They are like curtain rod arms. They swing around?
> Sometimes I have to live with something for a while before I know if I like it or not.



Never know what house stuff (and things in general) will look like until it's being used in person! I change my mind when picking things out frequently lol


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Never know what house stuff (and things in general) will look like until it's being used in person! I change my mind when picking things out frequently lol


I do too. That's one of the reasons I don't like to spend *too* much money because I know I get bored or change my mind. And as I look around, the only furniture I've purchased is a bed. (And curtains). But everything has come from someone in my family, my grandparents, or mom, etc and I like that. My dad gave me this horse map, actually I'm going to send you a picture because you love them. And every time I move he asks where the horse map is so the first thing I did when we got here was hang that up and send him a picture.


----------



## Shelby33

Nobody asked but the curtains are done. 
Someday we will get a nice rug and a new couch and won't have to cover the chairs, at the rate he's going, that will probably be when he graduates high school. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The yellow curtains look better in here. 


Also there is a disco ball in this room because I love them.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Nobody asked but the curtains are done.
> Someday we will get a nice rug and a new couch and won't have to cover the chairs, at the rate he's going, that will probably be when he graduates high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044539
> 
> The yellow curtains look better in here.
> View attachment 5044540
> 
> Also there is a disco ball in this room because I love them.



Turned out great!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> So I'm changing the curtains again.
> I have become addicted to Arvin Orlano's videos. And I was influenced. I'm going to put the yellow in the sun room, and take back the original curtains which are a lighter grey/taupe and keep them with the grey. I wish I could do it right now but I have to wait for Roscoe to go to bed because I have to take the lights off the thingys. I don't know what they are. They are like curtain rod arms. They swing around?
> Sometimes I have to live with something for a while before I know if I like it or not.



Same. I always have a plan before I put up seasonal decor. It never, ever ends up exactly as originally planned... And sometimes I make another tweak or two after a few/several days of living with it.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Nobody asked but the curtains are done.
> Someday we will get a nice rug and a new couch and won't have to cover the chairs, at the rate he's going, that will probably be when he graduates high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044539
> 
> The yellow curtains look better in here.
> View attachment 5044540
> 
> Also there is a disco ball in this room because I love them.



Looks great!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Nobody asked but the curtains are done.
> Someday we will get a nice rug and a new couch and won't have to cover the chairs, at the rate he's going, that will probably be when he graduates high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044539
> 
> The yellow curtains look better in here.
> View attachment 5044540
> 
> Also there is a disco ball in this room because I love them.


Looks great! We’re still waiting until we can get nice things. Your floors are beautiful by the way!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Looks great! We’re still waiting until we can get nice things. Your floors are beautiful by the way!


Thanks! My parents always had oriental rugs and my mom just got rid of them. They have nice wood floors and she was just sick of the rugs and loves it with no rugs. Plus my dad can get around easier if he has to use a walker. Someday I'd like to get a cool jute rug but not yet!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Looks great!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Same. I always have a plan before I put up seasonal decor. It never, ever ends up exactly as originally planned... And sometimes I make another tweak or two after a few/several days of living with it.


Me too. My kids never know what they're gonna wake up to, and I feel the same about them.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Turned out great!!!


Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! My parents always had oriental rugs and my mom just got rid of them. They have nice wood floors and she was just sick of the rugs and loves it with no rugs. Plus my dad can get around easier if he has to use a walker. Someday I'd like to get a cool jute rug but not yet!



Check out ruggable. I’m newly obsessed with them and bought a bunch for the house.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Nobody asked but the curtains are done.
> Someday we will get a nice rug and a new couch and won't have to cover the chairs, at the rate he's going, that will probably be when he graduates high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044539
> 
> The yellow curtains look better in here.
> View attachment 5044540
> 
> Also there is a disco ball in this room because I love them.


very nice 
are those old original wood floors?
I have the same or similar couch pillows to your multi colored ones


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Check out ruggable. I’m newly obsessed with them and bought a bunch for the house.


Oh are those the washable rugs?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Oh are those the washable rugs?


Yes!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Yes!


I've seen those ads on Instagram...I thought they look too good to be true but I guess not!  Will have to check them out!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> I've seen those ads on Instagram...I thought they look too good to be true but I guess not!  Will have to check them out!!


I'm a little obsessed. I bought seven lol I've washed two of them so far and they turned out great! I need to wash my living room rug, but it'll require a trip to a laundromat.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I'm a little obsessed. I bought seven lol I've washed two of them so far and they turned out great! I need to wash my living room rug, but it'll require a trip to a laundromat.


I wish I knew about these rugs years ago (or wish they existed years ago) because I have a little male doggie who loves to mark his territory and it's worse now because he's almost 17!! GRRR


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> very nice
> are those old original wood floors?
> I have the same or similar couch pillows to your multi colored ones


Yes I believe they are. 
We have the same pillows!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I wish I knew about these rugs years ago (or wish they existed years ago) because I have a little male doggie who loves to mark his territory and it's worse now because he's almost 17!! GRRR


The best stuff for that is Folex, cleans anything off rugs/upholstery! (Amazon)


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Check out ruggable. I’m newly obsessed with them and bought a bunch for the house.


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I believe they are.
> We have the same pillows!


if not exactly the same they're very similar....ours are on a brown leather sofa paired with some turquoise pillows


----------



## Shelby33

Normal scene at my house


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> if not exactly the same they're very similar....ours are on a brown leather sofa paired with some turquoise pillows


Sounds like a great color combo!


----------



## Shelby33

Speaking of rugs, here's a great video and I promise you'll be happier just from watching him.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Speaking of rugs, here's a great video and I promise you'll be happier just from watching him.




Fun video... except now I am not sure on some house things I had planned to buy lol


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Fun video... except now I am not sure on some house things I had planned to buy lol


He has some great "10 things" videos you should check out! But they're only opinions really, I mean they say you shouldn't hang a TV over a fireplace but he does. Sometimes I just watch for the dances


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> He has some great "10 things" videos you should check out! But they're only opinions really, I mean they say you shouldn't hang a TV over a fireplace but he does. Sometimes I just watch for the dances



I like watching these types of videos and he does seem fun. Everyone has different styles so I don't take offense or follow all the "rules" they say or even like all the things designers use. Just fun to get ideas!


----------



## LipglossedX

@samfalstaff - did you see this post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-real-real-lost-my-items.1041488/

Any updates?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> @samfalstaff - did you see this post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-real-real-lost-my-items.1041488/
> 
> Any updates?


Wow!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> @samfalstaff - did you see this post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-real-real-lost-my-items.1041488/
> 
> Any updates?


No updates. I sent them a frustrated email and called the consignment relations team. No help there. My rep seems interested in the outcome so if I don't hear anything by the end of this week, I will let her know the consignment relationship is over (unless this is resolved). Not sure what else to do if they refuse to help me out. The number of people saying their stuff is missing seems to be increasing so I think I will go elsewhere to consign or sell more stuff myself.

Thanks for thinking of me @LipglossedX and for posting this thread.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> No updates. I sent them a frustrated email and called the consignment relations team. No help there. My rep seems interested in the outcome so if I don't hear anything by the end of this week, I will let her know the consignment relationship is over (unless this is resolved). Not sure what else to do if they refuse to help me out. The number of people saying their stuff is missing seems to be increasing so I think I will go elsewhere to consign or sell more stuff myself.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me @LipglossedX and for posting this thread.


I've never consigned with them and with what you and @gracekelly are going through, I wouldn't be comfortable dealing with them.  hope you get this resolved.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> No updates. I sent them a frustrated email and called the consignment relations team. No help there. My rep seems interested in the outcome so if I don't hear anything by the end of this week, I will let her know the consignment relationship is over (unless this is resolved). Not sure what else to do if they refuse to help me out. The number of people saying their stuff is missing seems to be increasing so I think I will go elsewhere to consign or sell more stuff myself.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me @LipglossedX and for posting this thread.



That is super not good to hear! They should really be at least offering store credit by now or something... losing people's consignment things is definitely not okay!! Hope you get some sort of resolution soon.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> That is super not good to hear! They should really be at least offering store credit by now or something... losing people's consignment things is definitely not okay!! Hope you get some sort of resolution soon.


at least they seem to be maybe accepting responsibility here.....the other poster said they are denying they ever got her bag


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> at least they seem to be maybe accepting responsibility here.....the other poster said they are denying they ever got her bag



They really need to get it together... There should be some type of tracking for delivery so I don't get it?


----------



## Haughty

Does anyone know what 2 times of the day the new bags are posted on TRR?   For some reason I thought it was once in the morning and another time in late afternoon.

Thanks


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Does anyone know what 2 times of the day the new bags are posted on TRR?   For some reason I thought it was once in the morning and another time in late afternoon.
> 
> Thanks



I think it's 7am Pacific and 4pm Pacific


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> I think it's 7am Pacific and 4pm Pacific


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

who got this lovely bag? someone here?








						Rebecca Minkoff rare MAB/morning after bag in stonewash black  | eBay
					

This is a rare Morning After Bag in the stonewash black leather. I recently bought this from The Real Real. The only real flaw that I see is the bottom of the bag is dented, which I took a picture of.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## anthrosphere

Yay! My green MAM sold at TRR! Was it from anyone on this forum?

So I only get $48? Isn't $120 + 40% = $72? I am so confused. Sorry, this is my first time consigning with them.


----------



## Haughty

anthrosphere said:


> Yay! My green MAM sold at TRR! Was it from anyone on this forum?
> 
> So I only get $48? Isn't $120 + 40% = $72? I am so confused. Sorry, this is my first time consigning with them.


Unfortunately I think $48 is correct.  12 x 4 = 48.  The split is 60/40 in their favor.


----------



## anthrosphere

Haughty said:


> Unfortunately I think $48 is correct.  12 x 4 = 48.  The split is 60/40 in their favor.


Thank you, Haughty!


----------



## Shelby33

Does anyone wear their MAMs like this?


----------



## Shelby33

We're still with this


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> We're still with this
> View attachment 5051944


taking a while


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Does anyone wear their MAMs like this?
> View attachment 5051932


NO but I'm sure it looks nice wearing it that way!!  You'd have to have the extra d-ring to hang on one side like you did.   I have one cross body strap on my GE MAB but it's more for decoration than anything else, lol.  I could use my cross body strap from my Roadie too.


----------



## Shelby33

Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> taking a while


I actually texted him Monday and asked if we get to keep the crane but I was joking. He said one of his guys hurt his back and I said to take their time. Should be finished Monday.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I actually texted him Monday and asked if we get to keep the crane but I was joking. He said one of his guys hurt his back and I said to take their time. Should be finished Monday.


would have been nice if they'd told you without you having to ask


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> would have been nice if they'd told you without you having to ask


Eh the amount of trees that fell in town, and the fact that they were here within hours of me calling after if fell on the house, I will cut them some slack.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Does anyone wear their MAMs like this?
> View attachment 5051932



Beautiful bag, and pic!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag, and pic!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## LipglossedX

@Debshu523 - just wanted to tag you here in the Chat thread because you can always share things here! We all do like to chat and share fun bag (and other) things.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> @Debshu523 - just wanted to tag you here in the Chat thread because you can always share things here! We all do like to chat and share fun bag (and other) things.


Agree @Debshu523 .....this thread is fine to post pretty much anything!!!  I hope you stick around!!!  I loved your bag transformation, it came out amazing!!


----------



## Haughty

So this is where the cool kids are hanging out now!!??


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> So this is where the cool kids are hanging out now!!??



Partyyy in the Chat!


----------



## LipglossedX

I'm in middle of getting ready to move next week but will post more bag pictures again after! New place has a lot better lighting so that's a bonus. lol


----------



## laurenrr

LipglossedX said:


> I'm in middle of getting ready to move next week but will post more bag pictures again after! New place has a lot better lighting so that's a bonus. lol


Good luck with your move!


----------



## LipglossedX

laurenrr said:


> Good luck with your move!



Aw thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I'm in middle of getting ready to move next week but will post more bag pictures again after! New place has a lot better lighting so that's a bonus. lol


How exciting!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> @Debshu523 - just wanted to tag you here in the Chat thread because you can always share things here! We all do like to chat and share fun bag (and other) things.


Yes @Debshu523 ! I hope you come back soon!


----------



## samfalstaff

Got some new goodies and then the sun went down


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Got some new goodies and then the sun went down


Nvd. Only got one goodie. I thought the DHL package was my OS navy MAM from Australia but turned out to be the hubby's purchase. Anyway, I also got a lovely purple MAM with dash interior. After all the purple bag talk a while ago, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I'm in middle of getting ready to move next week but will post more bag pictures again after! New place has a lot better lighting so that's a bonus. lol


Good luck with everything!!  Looking forward to your pics!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Nvd. Only got one goodie. I thought the DHL package was my OS navy MAM from Australia but turned out to be the hubby's purchase. Anyway, I also got a lovely purple MAM with dash interior. After all the purple bag talk a while ago, I couldn't resist.


Oh you got the OS MAM??  I cannot wait to see your pics!!  That bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> I'm in middle of getting ready to move next week but will post more bag pictures again after! New place has a lot better lighting so that's a bonus. lol


Good luck with your move! So looking forward to bag pics


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Nvd. Only got one goodie. I thought the DHL package was my OS navy MAM from Australia but turned out to be the hubby's purchase. Anyway, I also got a lovely purple MAM with dash interior. After all the purple bag talk a while ago, I couldn't resist.


I'm curious - did you have to pay much for shipping and how long is it supposed to take to get to you?


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Nvd. Only got one goodie. I thought the DHL package was my OS navy MAM from Australia but turned out to be the hubby's purchase. Anyway, I also got a lovely purple MAM with dash interior. After all the purple bag talk a while ago, I couldn't resist.



Oo you bought that one! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> I'm in middle of getting ready to move next week but will post more bag pictures again after! New place has a lot better lighting so that's a bonus. lol



Good luck with the move!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I'm curious - did you have to pay much for shipping and how long is it supposed to take to get to you?


It wasn't a small number for shipping. I think it was over $30, but I just factored that into the budget. Oh, my! The window of delivery is April 9-May 26 so I've got a while to wait.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Good luck with the move!



Thank you!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> It wasn't a small number for shipping. I think it was over $30, but I just factored that into the budget. Oh, my! The window of delivery is April 9-May 26 so I've got a while to wait.



I was going to say that I just ordered something from Australia recently and it took about 3+ weeks to arrive through customs, etc


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I was going to say that I just ordered something from Australia recently and it took about 3+ weeks to arrive through customs, etc


Sounds about right.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Nvd. Only got one goodie. I thought the DHL package was my OS navy MAM from Australia but turned out to be the hubby's purchase. Anyway, I also got a lovely purple MAM with dash interior. After all the purple bag talk a while ago, I couldn't resist.


Oh I can't WAIT TO SEE THIS!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I can't WAIT TO SEE THIS!!!


I'm so excited about this one. I don't think I've ever seen an RM OS in pristine condition with tags still attached! I continue to kick myself for not knowing about RM back in the day.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I'm so excited about this one. I don't think I've ever seen an RM OS in pristine condition with tags still attached! I continue to kick myself for not knowing about RM back in the day.


We're all so excited for you (and a little jealous!)


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> I'm so excited about this one. I don't think I've ever seen an RM OS in pristine condition with tags still attached! I continue to kick myself for not knowing about RM back in the day.



I was super tempted by that one too! Looked really nice!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> We're all so excited for you (and a little jealous!)





LipglossedX said:


> I was super tempted by that one too! Looked really nice!


I know, I splurged on this one. I told my son (6 years old) it was a mother's day present. He said he didn't remember buying it for me. My son already sounds like my husband it's scary.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> I know, I splurged on this one. I told my son (6 years old) it was a mother's day present. He said he didn't remember buying it for me. My son already sounds like my husband it's scary.



 Haha gotta love kids! Happy early Mother's Day to you and I think this is a great Mother's Day present.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I'm so excited about this one. I don't think I've ever seen an RM OS in pristine condition with tags still attached! I continue to kick myself for not knowing about RM back in the day.


No don't, because we probably wouldn't get to have as many bags if we were paying 500.00! But sometimes I wish the same thing. Like way back when Anthropology sold the royal/brown BW for 99.00!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> No don't, because we probably wouldn't get to have as many bags if we were paying 500.00! But sometimes I wish the same thing. Like way back when Anthropology sold the royal/brown BW for 99.00!!!!


That is true. It's actually quite amazing how expensive they were back then and how much we're paying for them now. I guess that's economics for you.


----------



## samfalstaff

@Shelby33
Moved this over to the chat thread...
Thanks again for offering me the LP strap, but the gold VERY gold. Part of me wants to sell it because I'm starting to approach that number again (too many bags number). And I'm having trouble making it work with any kind of strap.

I was looking at my brown LP tote and it's a different style with rings on the sides for a strap. With this black one, there really isn't any place to put a strap other than on the handles. Let me get a picture. I could put a strap on the ring near the bottom, but then the bag is top-heavy and falls over. The other option is the ring on the handle, but it just looks a little weird, like it shouldn't be there. Hmmm, I'll have to think about this.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> @Shelby33
> Moved this over to the chat thread...
> Thanks again for offering me the LP strap, but the gold VERY gold. Part of me wants to sell it because I'm starting to approach that number again (too many bags number). And I'm having trouble making it work with any kind of strap.
> 
> I was looking at my brown LP tote and it's a different style with rings on the sides for a strap. With this black one, there really isn't any place to put a strap other than on the handles. Let me get a picture. I could put a strap on the ring near the bottom, but then the bag is top-heavy and falls over. The other option is the ring on the handle, but it just looks a little weird, like it shouldn't be there. Hmmm, I'll have to think about this.
> View attachment 5056270


Oh I see, OK for some reason I thought you had the Dylan Medium Tote (that's what I have). So there is really no place to put a strap then. 
I don't know what I'd do, but I have had my son cut the rings with a grinder wheel and put new hardware and different straps on, (because I save the straps of bags that are falling apart, just in case.)


----------



## Shelby33

Was looking around in the woods behind the house and found at least 15 pieces of flagstone, so made a path to go thru the gate. I have a few more to dig in but now it's raining. I'm going to plant stuff in the inside triangle space. The gate was a ***** to put in.


----------



## samfalstaff

Y


Shelby33 said:


> Was looking around in the woods behind the house and found at least 15 pieces of flagstone, so made a path to go thru the gate. I have a few more to dig in but now it's raining. I'm going to plant stuff in the inside triangle space. The gate was a ***** to put in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059243


You did a really good job! Is that a door to a cellar? And a hot tub!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Was looking around in the woods behind the house and found at least 15 pieces of flagstone, so made a path to go thru the gate. I have a few more to dig in but now it's raining. I'm going to plant stuff in the inside triangle space. The gate was a ***** to put in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059243



Those are great to just find! And I'd totally be sitting in that hot tub every night if I were you!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Was looking around in the woods behind the house and found at least 15 pieces of flagstone, so made a path to go thru the gate. I have a few more to dig in but now it's raining. I'm going to plant stuff in the inside triangle space. The gate was a ***** to put in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059243


Your place looks enchanted! I mean this in the best possible way! I love it


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Y
> 
> You did a really good job! Is that a door to a cellar? And a hot tub!!


Thanks! The stones are heavy, now I don't think it's flagstone cuz flagstone isn't around 2" thick. 
Yes that's a bulkhead that goes to the basement. The hot tub was here already. It's really good for my daughter, she's still recovering and it helps a lot.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Your place looks enchanted! I mean this in the best possible way! I love it


Thank you! I can't take the credit for it, I only did the fence and gate. I love that you said it looks enchanted!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Those are great to just find! And I'd totally be sitting in that hot tub every night if I were you!


Hahaha I haven't even tried it yet!


----------



## Shelby33

Look how happy he was to play outside today now that everything is safe for him


----------



## Shelby33

Wouldn't it be great if we could all get together here, have drinks in the hot tub and bring all our bags? And we could put all the bags on the lawn and take a family picture? And I did not just have a few of those sangrias and then post here, 
From, 
Not Shelby xo


----------



## Shelby33

Wouldn't it be great if we could all get together here, have drinks in the hot tub and bring all our bags? And we could put all the bags on the lawn and take a family picture? And I did not just have a few of those sangrias and then post here, 
From, 
Not Shelby xo


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Look how happy he was to play outside today now that everything is safe for him
> View attachment 5059281


Cute! I see why you needed that fence!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Look how happy he was to play outside today now that everything is safe for him
> View attachment 5059281


Omg,  what a cutie pie!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Hahaha I haven't even tried it yet!



Umm this should be a crime!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Look how happy he was to play outside today now that everything is safe for him
> View attachment 5059281



Aw he is so cute and does look super happy to play there!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Umm this should be a crime!!


I know! It would have been great in the winter! That's what I hear anyway?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Look how happy he was to play outside today now that everything is safe for him
> View attachment 5059281



He's adorable!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Cute! I see why you needed that fence!


Don't want to be chasing him around


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could all get together here, have drinks in the hot tub and bring all our bags? And we could put all the bags on the lawn and take a family picture? And I did not just have a few of those sangrias and then post here,
> From,
> Not Shelby xo


So typical. Make a silly post and somehow it gets posted twice.
But it would be fun.
I can't wait to meet all the neighbors who were outside watching me today


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could all get together here, have drinks in the hot tub and bring all our bags? And we could put all the bags on the lawn and take a family picture? And I did not just have a few of those sangrias and then post here,
> From,
> Not Shelby xo


A Minkoff meetup? If it wasn't for this pandemic, I'd think that was a great idea!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> A Minkoff meetup? If it wasn't for this pandemic, I'd think that was a great idea!


I know! I'm getting my first shot Thursday! And my kids can call starting tomorrow for theirs.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I know! It would have been great in the winter! That's what I hear anyway?



They are nice all year and yes, nice way to relax outside in winter!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I know! I'm getting my first shot Thursday! And my kids can call starting tomorrow for theirs.


That's awesome to hear!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> They are nice all year and yes, nice way to relax outside in winter!


Oh we didn't try it this past winter! Oh well there is next year.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That's awesome to hear!


I know, I am lucky because I was scheduled for J&J, that is now halted and they got me a spot for the Moderna.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I know, I am lucky because I was scheduled for J&J, that is now halted and they got me a spot for the Moderna.


Was that the one you wanted?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Was that the one you wanted?


Moderna or Pfizer, I will take either of those. They are a totally different kind of vaccine than the J&J. Even if I had gotten the J&J, it would be fine, I suppose I take a bigger risk by driving my car.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Moderna or Pfizer, I will take either of those. They are a totally different kind of vaccine than the J&J. Even if I had gotten the J&J, it would be fine, I suppose I take a bigger risk by driving my car.


Yeah, I agree. My husband is getting his second Moderna shot this Tuesday. I think he's a little anxious about it, but he's so glad it finally happened for him.


----------



## anthrosphere

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, I agree. My husband is getting his second Moderna shot this Tuesday. I think he's a little anxious about it, but he's so glad it finally happened for him.


Hopefully his symptoms won't be too bad. Mine was pretty minor (migraine and feeling like I was going to vomit, and frequent bathroom trips).

But I popped an Excedrin and recovered the next day. My mom took 3 days to heal. Best of luck to your husband!



Shelby33 said:


> I know! I'm getting my first shot Thursday! And my kids can call starting tomorrow for theirs.


Glad to hear! Hope everything goes well with you, too!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, I agree. My husband is getting his second Moderna shot this Tuesday. I think he's a little anxious about it, but he's so glad it finally happened for him.


Oh is he nervous about feeling sick?


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Hopefully his symptoms won't be too bad. Mine was pretty minor (migraine and feeling like I was going to vomit, and frequent bathroom trips).
> 
> But I popped an Excedrin and recovered the next day. My mom took 3 days to heal. Best of luck to your husband!
> 
> 
> Glad to hear! Hope everything goes well with you, too!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Cute! I see why you needed that fence!


I love your sig! I say almost the same thing every day except there's swears in it.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Was looking around in the woods behind the house and found at least 15 pieces of flagstone, so made a path to go thru the gate. I have a few more to dig in but now it's raining. I'm going to plant stuff in the inside triangle space. The gate was a ***** to put in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059243


so nice that you sourced the stone from your property....you're handy beyond rehabbing purses


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I know! I'm getting my first shot Thursday! And my kids can call starting tomorrow for theirs.



Congratulations!      That is wonderful!   I got Moderna. Sore arm was all that happened the first time. My sore arm retuned a week after the shot, but that is very rare. Tylenol is good to have on hand.

@samfalstaff I got my second Moderna shot last week. Thursday at lunch. Thursday night I had a really sore arm, serious chills, bad headache, and low grade fever. Friday slight chill, headache , sore arm, and fatigue. Saturday and Sunday a bit of lingering fatigue. But women often have worse side effects than men.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so nice that you sourced the stone from your property....you're handy beyond rehabbing purses


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Moderna or Pfizer, I will take either of those. They are a totally different kind of vaccine than the J&J. Even if I had gotten the J&J, it would be fine, I suppose I take a bigger risk by driving my car.


I got maderna and had some side effects.  DH got Pfizer; that one has less likelihood of side effects.  I'd take either one.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Was looking around in the woods behind the house and found at least 15 pieces of flagstone, so made a path to go thru the gate. I have a few more to dig in but now it's raining. I'm going to plant stuff in the inside triangle space. The gate was a ***** to put in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059243



This project turned out great!  It looks that it involved a lot of hard work, but I think that it was totally worth it. I love the look of the fence, and how it offers protection while giving a feeling of openness!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I got maderna and had some side effects.  DH got Pfizer; that one has less likelihood of side effects.  I'd take either one.


Yeah Moderna has a bit more stronger reactions, luckily it doesn't last long.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> This project turned out great!  It looks that it involved a lot of hard work, but I think that it was totally worth it. I love the look of the fence, and how it offers protection while giving a feeling of openness!


Thanks Skittle!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah Moderna has a bit more stronger reactions, luckily it doesn't last long.


yes, after my first dose I had a low grade fever the first night, second day felt icky
I don't really recall my reaction after second dose - guess it was less - no fever


----------



## LipglossedX

The bags are on the move.... New place is very "vintage" so I may have gone a little crazy will the contact paper inside the older closets and cupboards...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh is he nervous about feeling sick?


Yes. He's also responsible for kid duty that day () so he's not looking forward to chasing after kids while feeling sick.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!      That is wonderful!   I got Moderna. Sore arm was all that happened the first time. My sore arm retuned a week after the shot, but that is very rare. Tylenol is good to have on hand.
> 
> @samfalstaff I got my second Moderna shot last week. Thursday at lunch. Thursday night I had a really sore arm, serious chills, bad headache, and low grade fever. Friday slight chill, headache , sore arm, and fatigue. Saturday and Sunday a bit of lingering fatigue. But women often have worse side effects than men.


That's what I've heard too. I got the pfizer one about a month ago and experienced most of that as well. I was pretty much useless for a day and a half.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah Moderna has a bit more stronger reactions, luckily it doesn't last long.


Good luck if I don't sign in before then!


LipglossedX said:


> The bags are on the move.... New place is very "vintage" so I may have gone a little crazy will the contact paper inside the older closets and cupboards...
> 
> View attachment 5059988
> View attachment 5059989


Oh, I like that MAC! What's the name of it?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. He's also responsible for kid duty that day () so he's not looking forward to chasing after kids while feeling sick.


How was he after the first shot?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> The bags are on the move.... New place is very "vintage" so I may have gone a little crazy will the contact paper inside the older closets and cupboards...
> 
> View attachment 5059988
> View attachment 5059989


I love the contact paper you used!!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. He's also responsible for kid duty that day () so he's not looking forward to chasing after kids while feeling sick.


I guess everyone is different but for me the first dose I was fine that day and felt kinda sick either that evening or the next day.  Don't recall exactly except that right after the shot I spent the day shopping.  So hopefully he will be ok for kid duty.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Good luck if I don't sign in before then!
> 
> Oh, I like that MAC! What's the name of it?



Thanks! It's the Line Quilted Mini Mac that I think was just part of a Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. Also came in a light grey/cream color.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I love the contact paper you used!!!



Thanks! It may not look very "high end" but it's kind of fun to open the closet and see it  
Bonus: there's actually more shelf space than I was thinking so room for more bags


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! It may not look very "high end" but it's kind of fun to open the closet and see it
> Bonus: there's actually more shelf space than I was thinking so room for more bags


I think it's really pretty, where did you find it? I want some!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I think it's really pretty, where did you find it? I want some!



Just at Dollar Tree. I think they sell the same one other places though. It is a pretty pattern!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Just at Dollar Tree. I think they sell the same one other places though. It is a pretty pattern!


It's really pretty, I love black and white together.


----------



## Shelby33

How cute is this couple?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> How cute is this couple?
> View attachment 5061776
> View attachment 5061777


Awwww


----------



## Denverite

I just read through a few days of this thread and it's just such a nice thread. everyone is so friendly and while I love looking at everyone's bags (of course), it's so interesting to get a glimpse into everyone's "real" lives! @Shelby33 I love the fence/gate and stones! I agree that your place looks enchanted, cozy and so welcoming.

@LipglossedX I like what you did with the closets a lot! We've done similar things with our older shelves and I think it's fun 

I hope the covid shot goes well for those that are getting it soon! I got the J&J and had the worst chills and a fever, but it was gone in a day. I guess the J&J isn't really an option at the moment so that's not exactly reassuring lol, but I got it a month ago so feel like I should be in the clear!


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> I just read through a few days of this thread and it's just such a nice thread. everyone is so friendly and while I love looking at everyone's bags (of course), it's so interesting to get a glimpse into everyone's "real" lives! @Shelby33 I love the fence/gate and stones! I agree that your place looks enchanted, cozy and so welcoming.
> 
> @LipglossedX I like what you did with the closets a lot! We've done similar things with our older shelves and I think it's fun
> 
> I hope the covid shot goes well for those that are getting it soon! I got the J&J and had the worst chills and a fever, but it was gone in a day. I guess the J&J isn't really an option at the moment so that's not exactly reassuring lol, but I got it a month ago so feel like I should be in the clear!



Agree it's a fun thread. Glad your J&J shot was all good!

And thanks about the closet... my new place was built in the 1940's so it's nice to have lots of built-in storage but the closets are definitely old. I've been having fun customizing things a bit though.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I just read through a few days of this thread and it's just such a nice thread. everyone is so friendly and while I love looking at everyone's bags (of course), it's so interesting to get a glimpse into everyone's "real" lives! @Shelby33 I love the fence/gate and stones! I agree that your place looks enchanted, cozy and so welcoming.
> 
> @LipglossedX I like what you did with the closets a lot! We've done similar things with our older shelves and I think it's fun
> 
> I hope the covid shot goes well for those that are getting it soon! I got the J&J and had the worst chills and a fever, but it was gone in a day. I guess the J&J isn't really an option at the moment so that's not exactly reassuring lol, but I got it a month ago so feel like I should be in the clear!



Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I just read through a few days of this thread and it's just such a nice thread. everyone is so friendly and while I love looking at everyone's bags (of course), it's so interesting to get a glimpse into everyone's "real" lives! @Shelby33 I love the fence/gate and stones! I agree that your place looks enchanted, cozy and so welcoming.
> 
> @LipglossedX I like what you did with the closets a lot! We've done similar things with our older shelves and I think it's fun
> 
> I hope the covid shot goes well for those that are getting it soon! I got the J&J and had the worst chills and a fever, but it was gone in a day. I guess the J&J isn't really an option at the moment so that's not exactly reassuring lol, but I got it a month ago so feel like I should be in the clear!


It's funny because outside of here I am a very private person. Here I am probably the one people think "TMI" when they read my posts


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's funny because outside of here I am a very private person. Here I am probably the one people think "TMI" when they read my posts


Not too much info Shelby.  We love your pictures


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Not too much info Shelby.  We love your pictures


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5062803


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


>


I'm happy. I also feel like crap though. It's worth it.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I'm happy. I also feel like crap though. It's worth it.



Sorry you feel bad, but that shouldn't last long.   Feel better soon.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Sorry you feel bad, but that shouldn't last long.   Feel better soon.


Thanks. I really thought I wouldn't feel any after effects but my whole body hurts and fever. Can't wait for the next dose


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> How was he after the first shot?


Sorry for the late reply. He's doing better. Some fatigue and then a brief fever.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'm happy. I also feel like crap though. It's worth it.


I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks. I really thought I wouldn't feel any after effects but my whole body hurts and fever. Can't wait for the next dose


Oh, that's too bad that you got the works, so to speak. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! It's the Line Quilted Mini Mac that I think was just part of a Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. Also came in a light grey/cream color.


Thanks! I think I will be on the lookout for that.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Agree it's a fun thread. Glad your J&J shot was all good!
> 
> And thanks about the closet... my new place was built in the 1940's so it's nice to have lots of built-in storage but the closets are definitely old. I've been having fun customizing things a bit though.


Sounds like you had a smooth experience moving!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds like you had a smooth experience moving!



Moving furniture, etc tomorrow so hopefully smooth! It's a close move so I've just been taking things over here and there. So far so good though.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! I think I will be on the lookout for that.



I see them pop up sometimes... usually they aren't labeled with the official name though just FYI.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Moving furniture, etc tomorrow so hopefully smooth! It's a close move so I've just been taking things over here and there. So far so good though.


Oh, got it!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, that's too bad that you got the works, so to speak. I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

second vaccine tomorrow, hooray! (and getting ready to be out of commission this weekend)


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> second vaccine tomorrow, hooray! (and getting ready to be out of commission this weekend)


That's great!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I'm happy. I also feel like crap though. It's worth it.


I forget - did you get moderna?  I felt sick after I got that one - first dose


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> second vaccine tomorrow, hooray! (and getting ready to be out of commission this weekend)



Yay!      Smart plan, but hope you get only really mild side effects.


----------



## Shelby33

@sdkitty Yes. But we think we had covid in March, and that caused my daughter's minor health issue to be debilitating. She's better now. Her doc thinks that anyway. My temp was 101.2 this morning. If you've had Covid before, you will have a stronger reaction to the vaccine.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> second vaccine tomorrow, hooray! (and getting ready to be out of commission this weekend)


Good luck!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> @sdkitty Yes. But we think we had covid in March, and that caused my daughter's minor health issue to be debilitating. She's better now. Her doc thinks that anyway. My temp was 101.2 this morning. If you've had Covid before, you will have a stronger reaction to the vaccine.


hopefully you'll feel better by tomorrow....I had a low grade fever in the evening and it was gone by the next morning


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> @sdkitty Yes. But we think we had covid in March, and that caused my daughter's minor health issue to be debilitating. She's better now. Her doc thinks that anyway. My temp was 101.2 this morning. If you've had Covid before, you will have a stronger reaction to the vaccine.



sending you healing thoughts!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> sending you healing thoughts!


Thanks you guys are so sweet


----------



## Shelby33

So we got the appraisal and everything from the insurance company and they are paying for a whole new roof, not just the part that was damaged. Apparently some statute just passed here regarding replacing the whole thing. I was kind of surprised. I haven't done property claims in such a long time though maybe that's how they always did it?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> hopefully you'll feel better by tomorrow....I had a low grade fever in the evening and it was gone by the next morning


Feeling better today! Just tired.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Feeling better today! Just tired.



Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Glad you're feeling better!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

@samfalstaff , I checked out my Nikkis against the Devote, and the studded Devote is heavier. The Easy Rider Devote is lighter.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> @samfalstaff , I checked out my Nikkis against the Devote, and the studded Devote is heavier. The Easy Rider Devote is lighter.


Not sure I was the one who asked about this, but it's good to know!!   
Is the Easy Rider Devote the one that is shaped like a crescent?


----------



## samfalstaff

Update on my TRR issue. I originally had thought TRR had lost my bags. Turns out they just took FOREVER to process them. (Two months!) I'm still a little hesitant to consign anything with them since I got absolutely no communication from the consignment folks for months. At one point they asked for pictures of the bags I had sent them already so the bags might have been lost for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Not sure I was the one who asked about this, but it's good to know!!
> Is the Easy Rider Devote the one that is shaped like a crescent?


Oh sorry. No shaped like a Devote but more biker chick


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Update on my TRR issue. I originally had thought TRR had lost my bags. Turns out they just took FOREVER to process them. (Two months!) I'm still a little hesitant to consign anything with them since I got absolutely no communication from the consignment folks for months. At one point they asked for pictures of the bags I had sent them already so the bags might have been lost for a couple of weeks.
> [/QUO
> glad they finally found your bags....I'd be afraid to send them anything


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Update on my TRR issue. I originally had thought TRR had lost my bags. Turns out they just took FOREVER to process them. (Two months!) I'm still a little hesitant to consign anything with them since I got absolutely no communication from the consignment folks for months. At one point they asked for pictures of the bags I had sent them already so the bags might have been lost for a couple of weeks.


I'm so glad they found them!!


----------



## Shelby33

Spring is here


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Spring is here
> View attachment 5068214


Tulips?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Tulips?


Yes and they are big!


----------



## JenJBS

The RM site has a 30% off sale for the next few days...


----------



## jennalovesbags

How anyone have the bal day hobo and a Nikki? Curious which people prefer. I’m watching a purple one right now.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> How anyone have the bal day hobo and a Nikki? Curious which people prefer. I’m watching a purple one right now.



I don't but I've been eying Day bags for a while too. I just saw this video review on YouTube and I know she collects RM as well and has a Nikki (and I think has a TPF account) so I'm sure she would answer any questions.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I don't but I've been eying Day bags for a while too. I just saw this video review on YouTube and I know she collects RM as well and has a Nikki (and I think has a TPF account) so I'm sure she would answer any questions.



it looks quite large on this person....don't know whether Nikki is that big or not


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> it looks quite large on this person....don't know whether Nikki is that big or not



She is petite but it is a big hobo. She has a bunch of photos with her Nikki as well and it looks a bit shorter...





__





						Away From Blue | Aussie Mum Style, Away From The Blue Jeans Rut
					

Mum style that's away from the blue jeans rut but within your budget! Australian personal style blog.




					awayfromtheblue.blogspot.com


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> She is petite but it is a big hobo. She has a bunch of photos with her Nikki as well and it looks a bit shorter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Away From Blue | Aussie Mum Style, Away From The Blue Jeans Rut
> 
> 
> Mum style that's away from the blue jeans rut but within your budget! Australian personal style blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awayfromtheblue.blogspot.com


for me it seems like modelling pics of bags always made the bag look larger too


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> She is petite but it is a big hobo. She has a bunch of photos with her Nikki as well and it looks a bit shorter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Away From Blue | Aussie Mum Style, Away From The Blue Jeans Rut
> 
> 
> Mum style that's away from the blue jeans rut but within your budget! Australian personal style blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awayfromtheblue.blogspot.com


Oh I love her videos!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I love her videos!



Me too... she has some great bags!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Me too... she has some great bags!


I think she's Aussiemom on here or something like that?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I think she's Aussiemom on here or something like that?



Not sure but I'm pretty sure I've seen her on here?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Not sure but I'm pretty sure I've seen her on here?


Yes


----------



## Shelby33

So I did not realize how ugly tree stumps looked until I had over 30 of them. Most won't be seen once the trees are more fully leafed out but some are just "there" so does this look totally stupid? Would tree stumps look better?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So I did not realize how ugly tree stumps looked until I had over 30 of them. Most won't be seen once the trees are more fully leafed out but some are just "there" so does this look totally stupid? Would tree stumps look better?
> View attachment 5073114
> View attachment 5073115


I like the second photo!!  On the other photo, how about super large potted plants with colorful pots, like cobalt blue?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I like the second photo!!  On the other photo, how about super large potted plants with colorful pots, like cobalt blue?


That's exactly what I want to do-I just don't have the pots yet. So this is "for now".


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That's exactly what I want to do-I just don't have the pots yet. So this is "for now".


Oh ok!!  Can't wait to see your updated pics!!  It's going to look gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh ok!!  Can't wait to see your updated pics!!  It's going to look gorgeous!!


Also, I don't have the plants


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Also, I don't have the plants


Hey, baby steps!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hey, baby steps!!


How's this. Found a pot and divided a hosta.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> So I did not realize how ugly tree stumps looked until I had over 30 of them. Most won't be seen once the trees are more fully leafed out but some are just "there" so does this look totally stupid? Would tree stumps look better?
> View attachment 5073114
> View attachment 5073115



I like your totem? in the second photo and the idea of putting plants on stumps! It would be good little plant area since it looks like it's away from the other trees. I have always been into The Secret Garden so I love unexpected (or hidden) garden areas.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I like your totem? in the second photo and the idea of putting plants on stumps! It would be good little plant area since it looks like it's away from the other trees. I have always been into The Secret Garden so I love unexpected (or hidden) garden areas.


Me too! I love Secret Gardens and I'm going to make one, eventually. First it will probably take all of May to get the damn dead morning glories off everything and they self seed so I hope to kill them all. One by one.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Me too! I love Secret Gardens and I'm going to make one, eventually. First it will probably take all of May to get the damn dead morning glories off everything and they self seed so I hope to kill them all. One by one.



Haha sounds like lots of garden projects this spring/summer but I bet it will turn out amazing!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Haha sounds like lots of garden projects this spring/summer but I bet it will turn out amazing!


I hope so! I don't know if I can devote the time though.


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> I hope so! I don't know if I can devote the time though.



One tiny bit at a time! Those 2 changes already look great!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I hope so! I don't know if I can devote the time though.



No rush... may as well just enjoy your yard and hopefully some great weather and things will just evolve over time.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> How's this. Found a pot and divided a hosta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073201
> View attachment 5073204


Yes, much better...and like you said, once everything starts to grow back in and look more lush, you will have a backyard haven!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, much better...and like you said, once everything starts to grow back in and look more lush, you will have a backyard haven!!


Well now that you pointed me in the right direction with one issue, you're kind of committed now. I may need you to critique a few things


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> No rush... may as well just enjoy your yard and hopefully some great weather and things will just evolve over time.


But I'm not one of people.... With patience...


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> One tiny bit at a time! Those 2 changes already look great!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Haha sounds like lots of garden projects this spring/summer but I bet it will turn out amazing!


Today I pruned everything the right way. Now I have to tie the roses up. But it took a while to prune dead branches. That had been dead for years.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Today I pruned everything the right way. Now I have to tie the roses up. But it took a while to prune dead branches. That had been dead for years.



I bet the garden will be amazing! I love roses!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I bet the garden will be amazing! I love roses!


Oh I do too, I had about 60 where I lived before. And now they are just gone. But there is room for more roses here. They have some lilacs, I don't really like those. And Rose of Sharon. Don't like them but they are so friggin huge I'd need a landscaping Co to pull them out. There are maybe 5 rose bushes though.


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> I don't but I've been eying Day bags for a while too. I just saw this video review on YouTube and I know she collects RM as well and has a Nikki (and I think has a TPF account) so I'm sure she would answer any questions.



Thank you!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I do too, I had about 60 where I lived before. And now they are just gone. But there is room for more roses here. They have some lilacs, I don't really like those. And Rose of Sharon. Don't like them but they are so friggin huge I'd need a landscaping Co to pull them out. There are maybe 5 rose bushes though.



Aw I'd miss a huge rose garden too but can't wait to see the new ones!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome. Hope it helps with deciding!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I do too, I had about 60 where I lived before. And now they are just gone. But there is room for more roses here. They have some lilacs, I don't really like those. And Rose of Sharon. Don't like them but they are so friggin huge I'd need a landscaping Co to pull them out. There are maybe 5 rose bushes though.


Hopefully you'll be able to recreate your old garden. Although it did look like a lot of work!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Hopefully you'll be able to recreate your old garden. Although it did look like a lot of work!


It was, especially since most were climbers, you have to tie them a certain way. Plus I had put in cobblestone and brick walkways... There is a good sized empty bed outside the living room window (there were tomatoes growing there when we moved here) Actually there were so many tomato plants it was ridiculous. I could plant 3 climbers there. It will be nice to actually go to a nursery and pick some out once I am fully vaccinated. Usually I had them mailed to me but I'll see what they have up here. 
Sorry for going on and on!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> It was, especially since most were climbers, you have to tie them a certain way. Plus I had put in cobblestone and brick walkways... There is a good sized empty bed outside the living room window (there were tomatoes growing there when we moved here) Actually there were so many tomato plants it was ridiculous. I could plant 3 climbers there. It will be nice to actually go to a nursery and pick some out once I am fully vaccinated. Usually I had them mailed to me but I'll see what they have up here.
> Sorry for going on and on!



You do realize we'll want pics once you get it planted?


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> You do realize we'll want pics once you get it planted?


Sure but I already feel like I post too many


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Sure but I already feel like I post too many



No we want pretty pictures!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It was, especially since most were climbers, you have to tie them a certain way. Plus I had put in cobblestone and brick walkways... There is a good sized empty bed outside the living room window (there were tomatoes growing there when we moved here) Actually there were so many tomato plants it was ridiculous. I could plant 3 climbers there. It will be nice to actually go to a nursery and pick some out once I am fully vaccinated. Usually I had them mailed to me but I'll see what they have up here.
> Sorry for going on and on!


Please go on! I do not have a green thumb whatsoever so I find it all very informative. At some point, I'm going to have to re-landscape my front yard and I'm not looking forward to it.  But you are inspiring me to at least think about it.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Please go on! I do not have a green thumb whatsoever so I find it all very informative. At some point, I'm going to have to re-landscape my front yard and I'm not looking forward to it.  But you are inspiring me to at least think about it.


It's not as hard as it seems I promise!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I do too, I had about 60 where I lived before. And now they are just gone. But there is room for more roses here. They have some lilacs, I don't really like those. And Rose of Sharon. Don't like them but they are so friggin huge I'd need a landscaping Co to pull them out. There are maybe 5 rose bushes though.


I love lilacs....your garden is going to be beautiful......that's your payoff for all the rain and bad weather.  Here we don't get that weather and we also don't get to enjoy things like roses.  First of all it takes too much water and secondly the rabbits and squirrels would eat them.  We have to try to get plants that have color, don't need a lot of water and the rodents don't eat.  we have a very large geranium that we started from a cutting.  and a crown of thorns plant that has lots of red flowers year-round.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I love lilacs....your garden is going to be beautiful......that's your payoff for all the rain and bad weather.  Here we don't get that weather and we also don't get to enjoy things like roses.  First of all it takes too much water and secondly the rabbits and squirrels would eat them.  We have to try to get plants that have color, don't need a lot of water and the rodents don't eat.  we have a very large geranium that we started from a cutting.  and a crown of thorns plant that has lots of red flowers year-round.


I actually have a rose bush that despite my best efforts at ignoring has thrived quite nicely. It's actually growing through and over the top of a hedge! We might get a little more rain than you, but we are fast approaching drought conditions up here.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I actually have a rose bush that despite my best efforts at ignoring has thrived quite nicely. It's actually growing through and over the top of a hedge! We might get a little more rain than you, but we are fast approaching drought conditions up here.


now that you mention it, at our other house where we used to live we had beautiful dark red roses that thrived with no attention.....but we didn't have the rabbits there and the squirrels


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> now that you mention it, at our other house where we used to live we had beautiful dark red roses that thrived with no attention.....but we didn't have the rabbits there and the squirrels


We don't get many rodents or rabbits around here. Our cats and dogs take care of that. But the deer are relentless.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> We don't get many rodents or rabbits around here. Our cats and dogs take care of that. But the deer are relentless.


we've never lived in an area with deer but I know they can be very destructive.....forgot to mention in addition to the rabbits and squirrels which we see all the time, there are gophers underground....my cat who has since passed got a few suirrels but the two kitties we have now are indoors


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I love lilacs....your garden is going to be beautiful......that's your payoff for all the rain and bad weather.  Here we don't get that weather and we also don't get to enjoy things like roses.  First of all it takes too much water and secondly the rabbits and squirrels would eat them.  We have to try to get plants that have color, don't need a lot of water and the rodents don't eat.  we have a very large geranium that we started from a cutting.  and a crown of thorns plant that has lots of red flowers year-round.


That sounds really pretty! 
It's not that I don't like lilacs, but they only look good for a few weeks. But I love the smell!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> That sounds really pretty!
> It's not that I don't like lilacs, but they only look good for a few weeks. But I love the smell!


I come from the east coast where we had lilacs.  my mother loved them.  I'd love to have them now but I don't think you can grow them in this climate.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I come from the east coast where we had lilacs.  my mother loved them.  I'd love to have them now but I don't think you can grow them in this climate.


What zone are you in?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> we've never lived in an area with deer but I know they can be very destructive.....forgot to mention in addition to the rabbits and squirrels which we see all the time, there are gophers underground....my cat who has since passed got a few suirrels but the two kitties we have now are indoors


We have things that dig in our yard. Sometimes skunks will dig or pull out new plants. I honestly don't think I've ever seen a gopher. The squirrels don't bother the plants, unless they are bulbs. I have only seen deer on the one of the more rural main roads, but there must have been 10 of them just standing in the road. 
What I'm really dreading is mosquitoes with the woods out there!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> What zone are you in?


I think we're 10a


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> We have things that dig in our yard. Sometimes skunks will dig or pull out new plants. I honestly don't think I've ever seen a gopher. The squirrels don't bother the plants, unless they are bulbs. I have only seen deer on the one of the more rural main roads, but there must have been 10 of them just standing in the road.
> What I'm really dreading is mosquitoes with the woods out there!


you may not see gophers, just their holes.....mosquitoes are something we rarely see here and I'm grateful for that.  I recall as a kid having them buzzing around my head at night


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> We don't get many rodents or rabbits around here. Our cats and dogs take care of that. But the deer are relentless.


you might find this interesting (I was trying to just post the deer article but you can scroll down to it)



View in browser|nytimes.com​May 9, 2021​*By Remy Tumin and Marcus Payadue*


_Welcome to the Weekend Briefing. We’re covering voting restrictions, India’s vaccination efforts and moms’ secret talents._
Saul Martinez for The New York Times​



*1. The ********** Party’s efforts to limit *voting rights are making inroads.Florida and Texas became the latest states to move toward limiting voter access after November’s elections, joining **********-backed measures in Georgia, Montana and Iowa. Other states including Arizona, Michigan and Ohio are considering their own bills.


On Thursday, Gov. Ron DeSantis of Florida signed a law that restricts absentee ballots, a popular method of voting in that state, and expands a current rule that prohibits outside groups from canvassing close to polling places. Critics say the new law will disproportionately hurt people of color.The Texas House of Representatives passed a similar measure last week that would also greatly empower partisan poll watchers. If Gov. Greg Abbott signs the bill, which he supports, Texas will become one of the most difficult states in the nation in which to cast a ballot.


Without an effective legislative or legal strategy, ********s are applying pressure on their allies in Washington and trying to energize supporters ahead of the 2022 midterm elections.The sweeping new measures echo the fictional narrative from Donald ***** and his allies that the electoral system is rigged against him. Between the new laws, the vilification of Representative Liz Cheney and a bizarre recount in Arizona, it has become clear just how absolute *****’s grip on **********s remains, our political correspondent writes.



Jim Lo Scalzo/EPA, via Shutterstock​



*2. A ransomware attack forced the shutdown* of one of the largest U.S. pipelines, which carries 45 percent of the East Coast’s fuel supplies.The operator of the system, Colonial Pipeline, said it had halted systems for its 5,500 miles of pipeline, which transports gasoline, diesel fuel and jet fuel from Texas up the East Coast to New York, in an effort to contain the breach on its computer networks. It was not immediately clear who the hacker was, but a federal agency is investigating.


Attacks on critical infrastructure have accelerated in recent months after two breaches, one by Russia’s main intelligence service and another by Chinese hackers, underscored the vulnerability of the networks. In the coming weeks, the ***** administration is expected to issue an executive order to bolster security of federal and private systems.



Kiana Hayeri for The New York Times​
*3. Explosions outside a high school *in Afghanistan’s capital killed at least 50 people and wounded dozens more, many of them teenage girls leaving class.


The attack has underscored fears about the nation’s future, with rights groups raising alarms that the U.S. troop withdrawal will endanger women if the Taliban widen their grip over parts of the country.Streets and roads were packed on Saturday as Kabul’s residents prepared for the end of the holy month of Ramadan. So far no group has claimed responsibility.


The blast capped a particularly violent week in Afghanistan: At least 44 civilians and 139 government forces were killed in the country, the highest weekly death toll since October.



Adnan Abidi/Reuters​
*4. India is home to the world’s largest *vaccine maker, the Serum Institute, which had big plans to inoculate the poor across the globe against Covid-19. Those promises have fallen apart.


In an interview with The Times, Serum’s chief executive, Adar Poonawalla, defended his company and its ambitions. He had no choice but to hand over vaccines to the government, he said. He cited a lack of raw materials, which he has partly blamed on the U.S.With India recording about 400,000 new cases a day, the fires blazing at crematories have come to symbolize the devastation from the Covid crisis.


Meanwhile in the U.S., as demand for shots plummets, states turned down hundreds of thousands of doses this week, contributing to a growing stockpile of vaccine.



Mark Abramson for The New York Times​
*5. “Will I recognize you?”*


After seven years apart, Ana Paredes and her 10-year-old daughter, Melissa, were reunited in Los Angeles last month. Melissa’s arrival marked the end of a 2,500-mile journey that began in Guatemala in February and ended in a hazardous raft trip across the Rio Grande into Texas.Over the past six months, nearly 50,000 migrant children like Melissa have crossed the southwestern border on their own as part of an extraordinary new wave of immigration. Many of the children were left behind years ago in Central America by parents who traveled north to find work.


Federal documents indicate that while the ***** administration has cleared migrant children from border detention centers, shelters are now strained. Over the past week, more than 21,000 children were living in shelters under government care.


*Your support makes our journalism possible.*Help us continue to bring the facts to light. Become a subscriber with this special offer.



Kirby Lee/USA Today Sports, via Reuters​



*6. The N.C.A.A. has long stopped* college athletes from making money from their fame. That may soon change.Under pressure to reshape college sports, Mark Emmert, the N.C.A.A. president, told The Times he would push to let athletes make endorsement deals this year. Emmert said he would recommend that college sports’ governing bodies approve new rules by July 1, when laws on such contracts go into effect in five states.


The changes promise to reshape a multibillion-dollar industry and test the N.C.A.A.’s generations-long assertions that student-athletes should be amateurs who play mainly for scholarships, and that college sports appeal to fans partly because the players are not professionals.



Philip Cheung for The New York Times​
*7. Regulators in California *will require the nation’s largest cluster of warehouses used by Amazon and others to drastically clean up their emissions.


The new rules would force the operators of some 3,000 mega-warehouses larger than 100,000 square feet to slash pollution from trucks that serve those facilities. The regulations have set a precedent for regulating the exploding e-commerce industry; they could also speed up the electrification of freight trucks.The pollution has taken a particularly heavy toll in Southern California, which suffers from the nation’s worst air quality. Minority neighborhoods have been disproportionately affected.



Griselda San Martin​



*8. They cook. *They feign interest in Minecraft. They wrestle. They teach. They give their children confidence. Moms do it all.Especially this year, it seems as if mothers spent a lot of time cataloging their failures. So for Mother’s Day this year, we asked 12 moms to revel in their talents and share their secret strengths.


When the pandemic hit last March, one photographer with a new baby turned to other mothers for comfort. She captured them across New York City, above, and asked them to write letters to their children. “I haven’t lost myself in the midst of all the chaos in the world because of you,” one wrote.If you’re celebrating Mom this weekend, here are six recipes to wow her.



Getty Images​



*9. Are you trying to build a deer-proof garden? *We’ll get straight to the bad news: It doesn’t exist.As one of the dominant species in Canada and the U.S., the white-tailed deer is the largest herbivore in most places where we farm and garden. But our garden expert says there are still plenty of things you can do to deter them, like building a barrier or using repellents that smell or taste bad. First, though, make sure your adversary is a deer.


If you’d rather buy flowers, T Magazine rounded up the most sought-after florists in cities around the world.



Jen Guyto​
*10. And finally, great weekend reads.*


Mozambique’s new stunningly beautiful national park, above. Trying to fill Alex Trebek’s shoes. Women who said no to motherhood. The Weekender has all these stories and more.Our editors also suggest these 10 new books, the final season of “Shrill,” and a collection of narrated Times stories, including one about a 7-Eleven grudge match in Japan.


Did you follow the news this week? Test your knowledge. And here’s the front page of our Sunday paper, the Sunday Review from Opinion, and today’s Mini Crossword and Spelling Bee. If you’re in the mood to play more, find all our games here.Have a sun-filled week.


P.S. No need to worry: Debris from a large Chinese rocket landed in the Indian Ocean near the Maldives.


_Your Weekend Briefing is published Sundays at 6:30 a.m. Eastern.__Did a friend forward you the briefing? You can sign up here._


_What did you like? What do you want to see here? Let us know at briefing@nytimes.com.__Browse our full range of Times newsletters here._


Continue reading the main story​


Need help? Review our newsletter help page or contact us for assistance.
The Morning Briefing newsletter is now The Morning newsletter. You received this email because you signed up for the newsletter from The New York Times, or as part of your New York Times account.
To stop receiving these emails, unsubscribe or manage your email preferences.Subscribe to The TimesGet The New York Times app
Connect with us on:
Change Your EmailPrivacy PolicyContact UsCalifornia NoticesThe New York Times Company. 620 Eighth Avenue New York, NY 10018


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I think we're 10a


Oh you can grow roses there! On my forum we have people growing them in Puerto Rico! They will just get bigger and there are certain types that require winter dormancy but those probably wouldn't be offered in your area.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh you can grow roses there! On my forum we have people growing them in Puerto Rico! They will just get bigger and there are certain types that require winter dormancy but those probably wouldn't be offered in your area.


we had roses at our other house a few miles from here.....if we grew roses here the rabbits would eat them (per the neighbor)....the old house was in a neighborhood; this one is more a country property


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> we had roses at our other house a few miles from here.....if we grew roses here the rabbits would eat them (per the neighbor)....the old house was in a neighborhood; this one is more a country property


The rabbits may chew on the lower leaves but fencing should solve that problem. Or you could grow them in pots.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The rabbits may chew on the lower leaves but fencing should solve that problem. Or you could grow them in pots.


we got some succulents with flowers and had them in pots on the patio tables.....the rodents got to them....the plants are still alive but not in very good shape.....
yes, fencing could be an option but we have lots of cactus and succulents in pots that we plan to put in the ground.....we have lots to do here....want spread wood chips/rocks around, plant trees, etc.  the property was a burn and the people who had it before us didn't seem to do any landscaping.....the best thing they did was put up a night quality fence around the whole acre

would love to have something like this


----------



## LipglossedX

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms on here! Hope everyone is getting spoiled a bit and having a good day.


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> we got some succulents with flowers and had them in pots on the patio tables.....the rodents got to them....the plants are still alive but not in very good shape.....
> yes, fencing could be an option but we have lots of cactus and succulents in pots that we plan to put in the ground.....we have lots to do here....want spread wood chips/rocks around, plant trees, etc.  the property was a burn and the people who had it before us didn't seem to do any landscaping.....the best thing they did was put up a night quality fence around the whole acre
> 
> would love to have something like this
> View attachment 5079129



This would be nice! So interesting to see the different gardens in different climates.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> we got some succulents with flowers and had them in pots on the patio tables.....the rodents got to them....the plants are still alive but not in very good shape.....
> yes, fencing could be an option but we have lots of cactus and succulents in pots that we plan to put in the ground.....we have lots to do here....want spread wood chips/rocks around, plant trees, etc.  the property was a burn and the people who had it before us didn't seem to do any landscaping.....the best thing they did was put up a night quality fence around the whole acre
> 
> would love to have something like this
> View attachment 5079129


Oh that does look nice!


----------



## Shelby33

Just wondering, does anyone have, or maybe did have, a rain chain? Wondering how you liked it.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the moms on here! Hope everyone is getting spoiled a bit and having a good day.


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> This would be nice! So interesting to see the different gardens in different climates.


we do have a lot of those plants but most of them are in pots now.....will get into ground eventually


----------



## Shelby33

Wasn't totally happy with the handles on this MAM, this will be the first time trying Angelus Leather paint. I should have taken before pics but forgot. So today it has to dry, then tomorrow I will seal it which will take a day to dry. I didn't pick the right shade so I'll use some tarrago for some tint I guess. 
I tried the paint on some older MAB handles but the deglazer seemed to make that leather even more fragile.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> you might find this interesting (I was trying to just post the deer article but you can scroll down to it)
> 
> ​
> 
> View in browser|nytimes.com​May 9, 2021​*By Remy Tumin and Marcus Payadue*
> 
> 
> _Welcome to the Weekend Briefing. We’re covering voting restrictions, India’s vaccination efforts and moms’ secret talents._
> Saul Martinez for The New York Times​
> 
> 
> 
> *1. The ********** Party’s efforts to limit *voting rights are making inroads.Florida and Texas became the latest states to move toward limiting voter access after November’s elections, joining **********-backed measures in Georgia, Montana and Iowa. Other states including Arizona, Michigan and Ohio are considering their own bills.
> 
> 
> On Thursday, Gov. Ron DeSantis of Florida signed a law that restricts absentee ballots, a popular method of voting in that state, and expands a current rule that prohibits outside groups from canvassing close to polling places. Critics say the new law will disproportionately hurt people of color.The Texas House of Representatives passed a similar measure last week that would also greatly empower partisan poll watchers. If Gov. Greg Abbott signs the bill, which he supports, Texas will become one of the most difficult states in the nation in which to cast a ballot.
> 
> 
> Without an effective legislative or legal strategy, ********s are applying pressure on their allies in Washington and trying to energize supporters ahead of the 2022 midterm elections.The sweeping new measures echo the fictional narrative from Donald ***** and his allies that the electoral system is rigged against him. Between the new laws, the vilification of Representative Liz Cheney and a bizarre recount in Arizona, it has become clear just how absolute *****’s grip on **********s remains, our political correspondent writes.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Lo Scalzo/EPA, via Shutterstock​
> 
> 
> 
> *2. A ransomware attack forced the shutdown* of one of the largest U.S. pipelines, which carries 45 percent of the East Coast’s fuel supplies.The operator of the system, Colonial Pipeline, said it had halted systems for its 5,500 miles of pipeline, which transports gasoline, diesel fuel and jet fuel from Texas up the East Coast to New York, in an effort to contain the breach on its computer networks. It was not immediately clear who the hacker was, but a federal agency is investigating.
> 
> 
> Attacks on critical infrastructure have accelerated in recent months after two breaches, one by Russia’s main intelligence service and another by Chinese hackers, underscored the vulnerability of the networks. In the coming weeks, the ***** administration is expected to issue an executive order to bolster security of federal and private systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Kiana Hayeri for The New York Times​
> *3. Explosions outside a high school *in Afghanistan’s capital killed at least 50 people and wounded dozens more, many of them teenage girls leaving class.
> 
> 
> The attack has underscored fears about the nation’s future, with rights groups raising alarms that the U.S. troop withdrawal will endanger women if the Taliban widen their grip over parts of the country.Streets and roads were packed on Saturday as Kabul’s residents prepared for the end of the holy month of Ramadan. So far no group has claimed responsibility.
> 
> 
> The blast capped a particularly violent week in Afghanistan: At least 44 civilians and 139 government forces were killed in the country, the highest weekly death toll since October.
> 
> 
> 
> Adnan Abidi/Reuters​
> *4. India is home to the world’s largest *vaccine maker, the Serum Institute, which had big plans to inoculate the poor across the globe against Covid-19. Those promises have fallen apart.
> 
> 
> In an interview with The Times, Serum’s chief executive, Adar Poonawalla, defended his company and its ambitions. He had no choice but to hand over vaccines to the government, he said. He cited a lack of raw materials, which he has partly blamed on the U.S.With India recording about 400,000 new cases a day, the fires blazing at crematories have come to symbolize the devastation from the Covid crisis.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in the U.S., as demand for shots plummets, states turned down hundreds of thousands of doses this week, contributing to a growing stockpile of vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Abramson for The New York Times​
> *5. “Will I recognize you?”*
> 
> 
> After seven years apart, Ana Paredes and her 10-year-old daughter, Melissa, were reunited in Los Angeles last month. Melissa’s arrival marked the end of a 2,500-mile journey that began in Guatemala in February and ended in a hazardous raft trip across the Rio Grande into Texas.Over the past six months, nearly 50,000 migrant children like Melissa have crossed the southwestern border on their own as part of an extraordinary new wave of immigration. Many of the children were left behind years ago in Central America by parents who traveled north to find work.
> 
> 
> Federal documents indicate that while the ***** administration has cleared migrant children from border detention centers, shelters are now strained. Over the past week, more than 21,000 children were living in shelters under government care.
> 
> 
> *Your support makes our journalism possible.*Help us continue to bring the facts to light. Become a subscriber with this special offer.
> 
> 
> 
> Kirby Lee/USA Today Sports, via Reuters​
> 
> 
> 
> *6. The N.C.A.A. has long stopped* college athletes from making money from their fame. That may soon change.Under pressure to reshape college sports, Mark Emmert, the N.C.A.A. president, told The Times he would push to let athletes make endorsement deals this year. Emmert said he would recommend that college sports’ governing bodies approve new rules by July 1, when laws on such contracts go into effect in five states.
> 
> 
> The changes promise to reshape a multibillion-dollar industry and test the N.C.A.A.’s generations-long assertions that student-athletes should be amateurs who play mainly for scholarships, and that college sports appeal to fans partly because the players are not professionals.
> 
> 
> 
> Philip Cheung for The New York Times​
> *7. Regulators in California *will require the nation’s largest cluster of warehouses used by Amazon and others to drastically clean up their emissions.
> 
> 
> The new rules would force the operators of some 3,000 mega-warehouses larger than 100,000 square feet to slash pollution from trucks that serve those facilities. The regulations have set a precedent for regulating the exploding e-commerce industry; they could also speed up the electrification of freight trucks.The pollution has taken a particularly heavy toll in Southern California, which suffers from the nation’s worst air quality. Minority neighborhoods have been disproportionately affected.
> 
> 
> 
> Griselda San Martin​
> 
> 
> 
> *8. They cook. *They feign interest in Minecraft. They wrestle. They teach. They give their children confidence. Moms do it all.Especially this year, it seems as if mothers spent a lot of time cataloging their failures. So for Mother’s Day this year, we asked 12 moms to revel in their talents and share their secret strengths.
> 
> 
> When the pandemic hit last March, one photographer with a new baby turned to other mothers for comfort. She captured them across New York City, above, and asked them to write letters to their children. “I haven’t lost myself in the midst of all the chaos in the world because of you,” one wrote.If you’re celebrating Mom this weekend, here are six recipes to wow her.
> 
> 
> 
> Getty Images​
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Are you trying to build a deer-proof garden? *We’ll get straight to the bad news: It doesn’t exist.As one of the dominant species in Canada and the U.S., the white-tailed deer is the largest herbivore in most places where we farm and garden. But our garden expert says there are still plenty of things you can do to deter them, like building a barrier or using repellents that smell or taste bad. First, though, make sure your adversary is a deer.
> 
> 
> If you’d rather buy flowers, T Magazine rounded up the most sought-after florists in cities around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Jen Guyto​
> *10. And finally, great weekend reads.*
> 
> 
> Mozambique’s new stunningly beautiful national park, above. Trying to fill Alex Trebek’s shoes. Women who said no to motherhood. The Weekender has all these stories and more.Our editors also suggest these 10 new books, the final season of “Shrill,” and a collection of narrated Times stories, including one about a 7-Eleven grudge match in Japan.
> 
> 
> Did you follow the news this week? Test your knowledge. And here’s the front page of our Sunday paper, the Sunday Review from Opinion, and today’s Mini Crossword and Spelling Bee. If you’re in the mood to play more, find all our games here.Have a sun-filled week.
> 
> 
> P.S. No need to worry: Debris from a large Chinese rocket landed in the Indian Ocean near the Maldives.
> 
> 
> _Your Weekend Briefing is published Sundays at 6:30 a.m. Eastern.__Did a friend forward you the briefing? You can sign up here._
> 
> 
> _What did you like? What do you want to see here? Let us know at briefing@nytimes.com.__Browse our full range of Times newsletters here._
> 
> 
> Continue reading the main story​
> 
> 
> Need help? Review our newsletter help page or contact us for assistance.
> The Morning Briefing newsletter is now The Morning newsletter. You received this email because you signed up for the newsletter from The New York Times, or as part of your New York Times account.
> To stop receiving these emails, unsubscribe or manage your email preferences.Subscribe to The TimesGet The New York Times app
> Connect with us on:
> Change Your EmailPrivacy PolicyContact UsCalifornia NoticesThe New York Times Company. 620 Eighth Avenue New York, NY 10018


I think we'll be using a lot of smelly plants like geraniums and lavender. But then we also have to be drought-conscious too...


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I think we'll be using a lot of smelly plants like geraniums and lavender. But then we also have to be drought-conscious too...


I want some lavendar


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I want some lavendar


It grows fairly well here, but I think it takes more water than ideal.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Wasn't totally happy with the handles on this MAM, this will be the first time trying Angelus Leather paint. I should have taken before pics but forgot. So today it has to dry, then tomorrow I will seal it which will take a day to dry. I didn't pick the right shade so I'll use some tarrago for some tint I guess.
> I tried the paint on some older MAB handles but the deglazer seemed to make that leather even more fragile.
> View attachment 5079220
> View attachment 5079221


It looks great!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> It looks great!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> It grows fairly well here, but I think it takes more water than ideal.


we're probably gonna get a couple of treees like these....not my favorite but they require very little water


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> we're probably gonna get a couple of treees like these....not my favorite but they require very little water
> View attachment 5080667


What is that tree called? I want a Magnolia, we had one once and it bloomed all spring, summer and fall. It was one that was bred for the northeast. Really pretty.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I think we'll be using a lot of smelly plants like geraniums and lavender. But then we also have to be drought-conscious too...


I used a lot of thyme, you can walk on it and it really smells nice. Lavender is very drought tolerant!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> What is that tree called? I want a Magnolia, we had one once and it bloomed all spring, summer and fall. It was one that was bred for the northeast. Really pretty.





			Cercidium 'Desert Museum' Low Branch


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I used a lot of thyme, you can walk on it and it really smells nice. Lavender is very drought tolerant!


my mom always had basil and I think mint growing near the back door


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I think we'll be using a lot of smelly plants like geraniums and lavender. But then we also have to be drought-conscious too...


Russian Sage is drought tolerant too. Just needs a lot of sun, like lavender.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my mom always had basil and I think mint growing near the back door


I like mint too, it does tend to take over but I used to put mine on the outdoor umbrella so bees wouldn't try to make a nest there. There is chocolate mint, lemon mint, all kinds of mint!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I used a lot of thyme, you can walk on it and it really smells nice. Lavender is very drought tolerant!


We might be too hot and dry for thyme. But I would definitely include it if I could. Love cooking with it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Russian Sage is drought tolerant too. Just needs a lot of sun, like lavender.


I don't think I've ever seen Russian Sage around here. We have something called Mexican sage that looks very nice.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I like mint too, it does tend to take over but I used to put mine on the outdoor umbrella so bees wouldn't try to make a nest there. There is chocolate mint, lemon mint, all kinds of mint!


For some reason, my dogs love to pee in mint plants. Not sure why.


----------



## Shelby33

Today the Mason dropped off his equipment, he warned me that starting at 9AM it would get very loud. After he fixes the chimney the roofers can start. But the ins adjuster didn't write for ice/water shield, only 15 lb felt paper. I want ice/water shield going up 6 feet, especially because we have a low pitch. In the NE. I hate arguing with people but I will I mean what good will the roof be without that? I feel like we will have holes in the roof forever...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> For some reason, my dogs love to pee in mint plants. Not sure why.


What kind of dogs do you have? I can't wait to get one!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> What kind of dogs do you have? I can't wait to get one!


They're both mutts, but one looks like a terrier and the other looks like a spaniel. Actually the spaniel looks more like a little lamb. What kind of dog are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> They're both mutts, but one looks like a terrier and the other looks like a spaniel. Actually the spaniel looks more like a little lamb. What kind of dog are you thinking of getting?


Whatever I fall in love with at a shelter. As long as it's good with kids, I don't really care what breed. Although I'd like to rescue a greyhound, they wear pajamas and jackets!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Whatever I fall in love with at a shelter. As long as it's good with kids, I don't really care what breed. Although I'd like to rescue a greyhound, they wear pajamas and jackets!


greyhounds are so cool!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Today the Mason dropped off his equipment, he warned me that starting at 9AM it would get very loud. After he fixes the chimney the roofers can start. But the ins adjuster didn't write for ice/water shield, only 15 lb felt paper. I want ice/water shield going up 6 feet, especially because we have a low pitch. In the NE. I hate arguing with people but I will I mean what good will the roof be without that? I feel like we will have holes in the roof forever...


I don't like conflict either but sometimes it's unavoidable


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I like mint too, it does tend to take over but I used to put mine on the outdoor umbrella so bees wouldn't try to make a nest there. There is chocolate mint, lemon mint, all kinds of mint!


we can get the desert trees for $700 each (large ones)....The nursery delivers and plants them.  they warranty them for three months for root shock and if you have a problem they will work with you to try to help the tree.  for $150 each tree you can get a one year warranty that is no questions asked.  you can change to different tree just because you changed your mind.

I'd like to get two trees.  DH thinks we should get three.  he says there is some sort of rule in landscaping that you plant things in threes.  have your heard of that?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> we can get the desert trees for $700 each (large ones)....The nursery delivers and plants them.  they warranty them for three months for root shock and if you have a problem they will work with you to try to help the tree.  for $150 each tree you can get a one year warranty that is no questions asked.  you can change to different tree just because you changed your mind.
> 
> I'd like to get two trees.  DH thinks we should get three.  he says there is some sort of rule in landscaping that you plant things in threes.  have your heard of that?


Yes, there is a rule about threes. You don't have to follow it, but I like it. Usually the trees would be staggered by height, so they'd be 3 different species. One mistake people make is planting one tree in front of a picture window for instance. 
There are lots of guides online too.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> we can get the desert trees for $700 each (large ones)....The nursery delivers and plants them.  they warranty them for three months for root shock and if you have a problem they will work with you to try to help the tree.  for $150 each tree you can get a one year warranty that is no questions asked.  you can change to different tree just because you changed your mind.
> 
> I'd like to get two trees.  DH thinks we should get three.  he says there is some sort of rule in landscaping that you plant things in threes.  *have your heard of that?*


I've heard about this too but can't explain its rationale.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I've heard about this too but can't explain its rationale.


he's insistent...I think two would be enough and it would be $1400 rather than $2100


----------



## LipglossedX

It's just a decorating thing in general but obviously not required lol. I think it depends on the space for things.



			https://welshdesignstudio.com/interior-design-rule-of-three/


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> we can get the desert trees for $700 each (large ones)....The nursery delivers and plants them.  they warranty them for three months for root shock and if you have a problem they will work with you to try to help the tree.  for $150 each tree you can get a one year warranty that is no questions asked.  you can change to different tree just because you changed your mind.
> 
> I'd like to get two trees.  DH thinks we should get three.  he says there is some sort of rule in landscaping that you plant things in threes.  have your heard of that?



I know there is that 'rule' for interior design, but haven't heard of it for landscaping. I'd say whatever 'fits' best in your yard. In the same yard three thinner tress might be needed, but two larger/rounder trees might be needed.


----------



## Shelby33

It's hard to really say without knowing where you want the trees and what the planting area looks like. Planting in threes looks more natural.. But they wouldn't be planted in a row. They'd be staggered.. 2 trees say on either side of a walkway would look more formal. 
Whatever you do, don't create those mounds of mulch around the stumps. It's not good for the trees and something landscapers do, not gardeners.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's hard to really say without knowing where you want the trees and what the planting area looks like. Planting in threes looks more natural.. But they wouldn't be planted in a row. They'd be staggered.. 2 trees say on either side of a walkway would look more formal.
> Whatever you do, don't create those mounds of mulch around the stumps. It's not good for the trees and something landscapers do, not gardeners.


we'd probably  have two in front of the house staggered and if we get a third that one would be off to the side of the house where the driveway is


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> we'd probably  have two in front of the house staggered and if we get a third that one would be off to the side of the house where the driveway is


Sounds nice!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> It's hard to really say without knowing where you want the trees and what the planting area looks like. Planting in threes looks more natural.. But they wouldn't be planted in a row. They'd be staggered.. 2 trees say on either side of a walkway would look more formal.
> Whatever you do, don't create those mounds of mulch around the stumps. It's not good for the trees and something landscapers do, not gardeners.


I meant trunks not stumps


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Sounds nice!


he usually wins these type of arguments unless I really dig in....we'll see....but we do need to get something going on the landscaping
put one thing leads to another....we would want drip irrigation for the trees, which would probably lead to irrigation for other plants that aren't in the ground yet, which could equal postponment of the whole thing.
We'll get there.  we remodelled the whole inside of the house


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> he's insistent...I think two would be enough and it would be $1400 rather than $2100


I don't know trees, but that seems expensive. Would you say they are more desert-looking trees? I'd like to put a tree in but again have to consider the drought. I'd love to put in a Japanese maple!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I don't know trees, but that seems expensive. Would you say they are more desert-looking trees? I'd like to put a tree in but again have to consider the drought. I'd love to put in a Japanese maple!


They are desert trees.  Don’t need much water


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> he usually wins these type of arguments unless I really dig in....we'll see....but we do need to get something going on the landscaping
> put one thing leads to another....we would want drip irrigation for the trees, which would probably lead to irrigation for other plants that aren't in the ground yet, which could equal postponment of the whole thing.
> We'll get there.  we remodelled the whole inside of the house


Wow really? That must have been so stressful! I just say that because my parents just had a small addition and handicapped bathroom put in, did the kitchen over, and she said it was beyond stressful. 
You can put your own drip irrigation system in. There are guides online, even for multiple trees. It will take about, I mean for each inch in diameter the tree is, will be a year, so for a 3 inch trunk that's 3 years. 
There are good landscaping forums on Houzz, from specific plants to landscape design. 
Are you happy with your remodel?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I don't know trees, but that seems expensive. Would you say they are more desert-looking trees? I'd like to put a tree in but again have to consider the drought. I'd love to put in a Japanese maple!


Probably because they are getting older trees, and the nursery will be delivering and planting them, and there is a good warranty. 
The best tree I ever had was a Magnolia Jane. Once it's established it needs watering once a week. It was constantly blooming. I would love another one. But the highest zone they grow in is zone 8.
There are a lot of mail order nurseries just for drought resistant plants. I don't think I ever bought anything at a garden center, it was all by mail. Much better selection. 
I hate that I have the same azelas as everyone in town.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Wow really? That must have been so stressful! I just say that because my parents just had a small addition and handicapped bathroom put in, did the kitchen over, and she said it was beyond stressful.
> You can put your own drip irrigation system in. There are guides online, even for multiple trees. It will take about, I mean for each inch in diameter the tree is, will be a year, so for a 3 inch trunk that's 3 years.
> There are good landscaping forums on Houzz, from specific plants to landscape design.
> Are you happy with your remodel?


the remodel wasn't that stressful...we weren't living in the house and we didn't do it ourselves


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I don't know trees, but that seems expensive. Would you say they are more desert-looking trees? I'd like to put a tree in but again have to consider the drought. I'd love to put in a Japanese maple!


yes desert trees like this
big ones....maybe ten ft tall


			Cercidium 'Desert Museum' Low Branch


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> They are desert trees.  Don’t need much water


But do they look like desert trees? Like cacti?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> yes desert trees like this
> big ones....maybe ten ft tall
> 
> 
> Cercidium 'Desert Museum' Low Branch


Oh, I see now. Not very cactus-like.


----------



## shesnochill

Hi friends!  Peeping in to say hello! It's been a while. Happy Friday! I've been finding myself finally making it on TPF once or twice this week; life has been a whirlwind lately. Anyways, currently enjoying a cup of coffee with some TPF. I hope you all are doing great. Miss you all. Have a great day!!! xoxo


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> Hi friends!  Peeping in to say hello! It's been a while. Happy Friday! I've been finding myself finally making it on TPF once or twice this week; life has been a whirlwind lately. Anyways, currently enjoying a cup of coffee with some TPF. I hope you all are doing great. Miss you all. Have a great day!!! xoxo



Hope it's been a good busy, not a bad busy. Take care!


----------



## Shelby33

I've read through a bunch of threads trying to figure out what lining pepper has but couldn't find anything. But "distressed black" is supposed to be amazing, it almost has the same texture as teal, and has the blue with black dot lining. Some girls said it was better than Black Cat leather


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I've read through a bunch of threads trying to figure out what lining pepper has but couldn't find anything. But "distressed black" is supposed to be amazing, it almost has the same texture as teal, and has the blue with black dot lining. Some girls said it was better than Black Cat leather


Thanks for the update.   I’m on the lookout for Pepper.   If anyone spots one, let me know!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Thanks for the update.   I’m on the lookout for Pepper.   If anyone spots one, let me know!


trouble is seller wouldn't  likely call it pepper, right?  guess you'd have to know how to ID it


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> trouble is seller wouldn't  likely call it pepper, right?  guess you'd have to know how to ID it


Hadn’t thought of that.   Maybe if I can narrow it down to the lining, that would help


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I've read through a bunch of threads trying to figure out what lining pepper has but couldn't find anything. But "distressed black" is supposed to be amazing, it almost has the same texture as teal, and has the blue with black dot lining. Some girls said it was better than Black Cat leather



Someone on here just bought a distressed black MAM and loved it! I think it has the metal name plate in it still just if people see them.

ETA: What does Pepper look like again? I've seen people talking about it but there's a lot of black leathers...


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Figured I'd post here instead of on another thread...
> 
> 
> Someone on here just bought a distressed black MAM and loved it! I think it has the metal name plate in it still just if people see them.
> 
> ETA: What does Pepper look like again? I've seen people talking about it but there's a lot of black leathers...


I don't know! It's like everyone said how much they loved it but not why! All I can say from all that reading is that it isn't as smooth or nice as ebony. No idea what lining it had either. I'm not giving up yet though!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know! It's like everyone said how much they loved it but not why! All I can say from all that reading is that it isn't as smooth or nice as ebony. No idea what lining it had either. I'm not giving up yet though!



A RM mystery!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know! It's like everyone said how much they loved it but not why! All I can say from all that reading is that it isn't as smooth or nice as ebony. No idea what lining it had either. I'm not giving up yet though!


so how would you know one online if you saw it?  unless it was being sold by someone knowledgeable? (in which case it would likely be priced higher)


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> so how would you know one online if you saw it?  unless it was being sold by someone knowledgeable? (in which case it would likely be priced higher)


I seem to remember someone on here buying a Nikki that someone IDed as pepper...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> I seem to remember someone on here buying a Nikki that someone IDed as pepper...


This sounds familiar but I can’t remember who hmm.


----------



## LipglossedX

Found this Pepper thread on a Pepper Nikki that should hopefully help!!





__





						Please pass the PEPPER . . .
					

achoo!!!!!!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




gold hardware, floral lining, leather looks really smooth but different than stonewashed


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Found this Pepper thread on a Pepper Nikki that should hopefully help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please pass the PEPPER . . .
> 
> 
> achoo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold hardware, floral lining, leather looks really smooth but different than stonewashed


Cute dog, but I wanted more pictures of the bag!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Cute dog, but I wanted more pictures of the bag!



there's more on the next page if you didn't see? but yes, me too!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> there's more on the next page if you didn't see?


I saw. I guess I just wanted MORE pictures of it.


----------



## LipglossedX

I can't tell if it's the photos but it looks like it has some brown tones to it?


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> I saw. I guess I just wanted MORE pictures of it.



Same! There has to be other photos from people? also in scrolling through comments someone mentioned buying a Pepper MAC so that exists too


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I can't tell if it's the photos but it looks like it has some brown tones to it?


You're right. It's definitely not a deep black like midnight.


----------



## samfalstaff

According to the poster, this is a pepper mini devote.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so how would you know one online if you saw it?  unless it was being sold by someone knowledgeable? (in which case it would likely be priced higher)


I did find some info, I started a thread on it.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You're right. It's definitely not a deep black like midnight.


The girl who posted said her pictures were "washed out".


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Someone on here just bought a distressed black MAM and loved it! I think it has the metal name plate in it still just if people see them.
> 
> ETA: What does Pepper look like again? I've seen people talking about it but there's a lot of black leathers...


I started a new thread for pepper.


----------



## laurenrr

I am rewatching Pretty Little Liars with my kids-there are tons of RM bags in it but this time i am noticing some really cool ( maybe sample?) bags? A matinee with puffy bubble leather and studs, and a royal blue  studded ( i think devote)? Will try to get pics


----------



## LipglossedX

laurenrr said:


> I am rewatching Pretty Little Liars with my kids-there are tons of RM bags in it but this time i am noticing some really cool ( maybe sample?) bags? A matinee with puffy bubble leather and studs, and a royal blue  studded ( i think devote)? Will try to get pics



That show was one of my guilty pleasures!  They did have a ton of RM bags so it would be fun to re-watch it sometime to see them all.


----------



## Shelby33

I never watched it! Was it on Netflix or Hulu?


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> I am rewatching Pretty Little Liars with my kids-there are tons of RM bags in it but this time i am noticing some really cool ( maybe sample?) bags? A matinee with puffy bubble leather and studs, and a royal blue  studded ( i think devote)? Will try to get pics


I watched it recently for the first time and had the same realization!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> I never watched it! Was it on Netflix or Hulu?


Netflix! THere is even a scene early on where one girl is wearing a red mac and the other says something like " omg isnt that the new rebecca minkoff? I thought they were sold out!"

i should add if you just do a google search on bags of pretty little liars, tons of good pics come up!


----------



## sdkitty

laurenrr said:


> Netflix! THere is even a scene early on where one girl is wearing a red mac and the other says something like " omg isnt that the new rebecca minkoff? I thought they were sold out!"
> 
> i should add if you just do a google search on bags of pretty little liars, tons of good pics come up!


seems to be available on HBO max now


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Netflix! THere is even a scene early on where one girl is wearing a red mac and the other says something like " omg isnt that the new rebecca minkoff? I thought they were sold out!"
> 
> i should add if you just do a google search on bags of pretty little liars, tons of good pics come up!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> That show was one of my guilty pleasures!  They did have a ton of RM bags so it would be fun to re-watch it sometime to see them all.


Oh I'll have to watch that show...I've never seen it.  I've also wanted to watch Gossip Girl...never seen it either!! I don't know if that one is available on Netflix or not...last time I looked for it, you had to pay to watch it.  I don't want to pay to watch these shows-lol!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Oh I'll have to watch that show...I've never seen it.  I've also wanted to watch Gossip Girl...never seen it either!! I don't know if that one is available on Netflix or not...last time I looked for it, you had to pay to watch it.  I don't want to pay to watch these shows-lol!



They used to be on Netflix/Hulu but I see they are on HBO Max right now. Kind of a bummer but there are free trials through Amazon/Hulu for it as an add on if you just want to try it for a week on each. 

Pretty Little Liars is definitely a ridiculous teen drama but I liked it. The twists and mystery aspect of "who did it?" is fun and they do have some amazing clothes/bags.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> They used to be on Netflix/Hulu but I see they are on HBO Max right now. Kind of a bummer but there are free trials through Amazon/Hulu for it as an add on if you just want to try it for a week on each.
> 
> Pretty Little Liars is definitely a ridiculous teen drama but I liked it. The twists and mystery aspect of "who did it?" is fun and they do have some amazing clothes/bags.


Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## haute okole

OMG, I just found my old Rebecca Minkoff pictures from the Sample Sale at her brother’s house in Los Angeles at least a decade ago.


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> OMG, I just found my old Rebecca Minkoff pictures from the Sample Sale at her brother’s house in Los Angeles at least a decade ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086050
> View attachment 5086051
> View attachment 5086052


fun? or did you have to fight to get something?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

haute okole said:


> OMG, I just found my old Rebecca Minkoff pictures from the Sample Sale at her brother’s house in Los Angeles at least a decade ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086050
> View attachment 5086051
> View attachment 5086052


Oh my look at those bags! Thanks for sharing


----------



## haute okole

sdkitty said:


> fun? or did you have to fight to get something?


So so so much fun!  I believe a lot of those ladies in line with me are OGs now.  Rebecca’s boyfriend, now hubby, took those pictures.  Rebecca was at the cash drawer.


----------



## LipglossedX

haute okole said:


> OMG, I just found my old Rebecca Minkoff pictures from the Sample Sale at her brother’s house in Los Angeles at least a decade ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086050
> View attachment 5086051
> View attachment 5086052



Wow, I bet that was fun! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## haute okole

A gorgeous Rebecca Minkoff with my little girls at Nordstrom at the Grove, signing my personal collection of bags.  My puppy in my Nikki.  The Nordstrom pics are from 3/22/2009!


----------



## anthrosphere

LipglossedX said:


> They really need to get it together... There should be some type of tracking for delivery so I don't get it?


This finally happened to me. They lost my bag that was delivered last week. So pissed off. Sent them 3 emails but no reply. Gonna call tomorrow as soon as they are opened. Can't believe it. I am done with them.

Funny how responsive they are when sending crap to them, but when it comes to answering issues they ignore you. Smdh.


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> A gorgeous Rebecca Minkoff with my little girls at Nordstrom at the Grove, signing my personal collection of bags.  My puppy in my Nikki.  The Nordstrom pics are from 3/22/2009!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086164
> View attachment 5086164
> View attachment 5086166


your little girls are adorable....guess they're big girls now


----------



## sdkitty

anthrosphere said:


> This finally happened to me. They lost my bag that was delivered last week. So pissed off. Sent them 3 emails but no reply. Gonna call tomorrow as soon as they are opened. Can't believe it. I am done with them.
> 
> Funny how responsive they are when sending crap to them, but when it comes to answering issues they ignore you. Smdh.


that's terrible


----------



## LipglossedX

anthrosphere said:


> This finally happened to me. They lost my bag that was delivered last week. So pissed off. Sent them 3 emails but no reply. Gonna call tomorrow as soon as they are opened. Can't believe it. I am done with them.
> 
> Funny how responsive they are when sending crap to them, but when it comes to answering issues they ignore you. Smdh.



Oh no... hope it gets found quick!!  I don't know what is going on there...


----------



## samfalstaff

anthrosphere said:


> This finally happened to me. They lost my bag that was delivered last week. So pissed off. Sent them 3 emails but no reply. Gonna call tomorrow as soon as they are opened. Can't believe it. I am done with them.
> 
> Funny how responsive they are when sending crap to them, but when it comes to answering issues they ignore you. Smdh.


Did they actually say they lost it?


----------



## anthrosphere

samfalstaff said:


> Did they actually say they lost it?


They are still ignoring me. No response at all in social or emails. I tried to call but the wait was way too long.


----------



## samfalstaff

anthrosphere said:


> They are still ignoring me. No response at all in social or emails. I tried to call but the wait was way too long.


They never told me they lost my stuff. They did ask me for pictures of the bags I had sent them a month ago. Based on that I inferred  they had lost them. Then suddenly about a month later I got an email stating that the items were unsuitable (based on wear and tear) and that they were sending them back. So either they lost my stuff and then found the items or they were just VEEEERY behind in processing. I did bug my consignor representative quite a bit, but I really don't think she did anything.


----------



## sdkitty

anthrosphere said:


> They are still ignoring me. No response at all in social or emails. I tried to call but the wait was way too long.


that's so bad
I hope they find it or compensate you


----------



## Shelby33

This little guy has been following me around outside today. Creepy. Cute but rabies, etc.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This little guy has been following me around outside today. Creepy. Cute but rabies, etc.
> View attachment 5090241


oh a chipmunk...cute!
we have lots of ground squirrels...they are not cute....they are tunnelling through our hill and eating our plants....we have rabbits too.  they eat plants but I still think they're cute


----------



## Shelby33

So far I haven't seen any rabbits but they are destructive. 
We almost hit a mailbox the other day because my daughter was driving and saw a gopher. For squirrels, they just go from tree to tree. I am seeing birds I have never seen before, and there was a big gang of deer in the middle of the road one night. 
Birds have moved into our birdhouse so that is cool.


----------



## anthrosphere

I am going to nag them about the bag. One of the employees emailed me asking to consign MORE items to them, completely ignoring my emails. Their CS is as rotten as Rebecca's.


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> I am going to nag them about the bag. One of the employees emailed me asking to consign MORE items to them, completely ignoring my emails. Their CS is as rotten as Rebecca's.


Wow, talk about balls. Jeez.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> So far I haven't seen any rabbits but they are destructive.
> We almost hit a mailbox the other day because my daughter was driving and saw a gopher. For squirrels, they just go from tree to tree. I am seeing birds I have never seen before, and there was a big gang of deer in the middle of the road one night.
> Birds have moved into our birdhouse so that is cool.


I think I saw a Cardinal in one of your pics?  they are special birds.  we see hawks quite often here and have a lot of different birds that I don't necessarily know the names for.  the hawks are fascinating to watch.  they cruise over and look for prey, then swoop down.  we've seen them killing a couple of times.  once a hawk got a rabbit but the rabbit got away.  must have wiggled too much or been too heavy.  I guess they can get cats too but I think it would more likely have to be a kitten.  I don't think they could carry my ten-pound plus cats.
And Roadrunners....they will get snakes and lizards.


----------



## sdkitty

anthrosphere said:


> I am going to nag them about the bag. One of the employees emailed me asking to consign MORE items to them, completely ignoring my emails. Their CS is as rotten as Rebecca's.


that would totally piss me off.
yes, I had one expereince with RMs CS.  they fixed a bag for free but took a long time and didn't do an excellent job of it.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I think I saw a Cardinal in one of your pics?  they are special birds.  we see hawks quite often here and have a lot of different birds that I don't necessarily know the names for.  the hawks are fascinating to watch.  they cruise over and look for prey, then swoop down.  we've seen them killing a couple of times.  once a hawk got a rabbit but the rabbit got away.  must have wiggled too much or been too heavy.  I guess they can get cats too but I think it would more likely have to be a kitten.  I don't think they could carry my ten-pound plus cats.
> And Roadrunners....they will get snakes and lizards.


I love watching Hawks, they circle around in groups of 4 or 5. Sometimes they get dive bombed by crows. 
What is a roadrunner?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I love watching Hawks, they circle around in groups of 4 or 5. Sometimes they get dive bombed by crows.
> What is a roadrunner?


Roadrunner is a desert bird....they fly but they run on the ground a lot
Yes, we see the crows going after the hawks too....most of the time we only see one or maybe two hawks at a time
here's roadrunner....pretty large birds and neat to watch


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Roadrunner is a desert bird....they fly but they run on the ground a lot
> Yes, we see the crows going after the hawks too....most of the time we only see one or maybe two hawks at a time
> here's roadrunner....pretty large birds and neat to watch
> View attachment 5090872


I would LOVE to see one of those!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Testing to see if it will let me post. Anyone else having posting issues today?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Testing to see if it will let me post. Anyone else having posting issues today?


I have been having problems for at least a week. A blue dot appears but I can't type anything.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I have been having problems for at least a week. A blue dot appears but I can't type anything.



It was being weird and still won't let me reply in Conversations. Strange...


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> It was being weird and still won't let me reply in Conversations. Strange...


Is it like you type but no letters show up?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Is it like you type but no letters show up?



No it just won't post what I write at all. I have had it being weird with not showing up while typing before though.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> No it just won't post what I write at all. I have had it being weird with not showing up while typing before though.


I usually close the page and re-open and it works, but it's a PITA.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Testing to see if it will let me post. Anyone else having posting issues today?


no problems posting but when I leave the screen and come back I can't scroll up or down until I refresh or press the back button


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Wow, talk about balls. Jeez.


I was talking about the store, not you @anthrosphere ! I hope you didn't think I meant that against you!


----------



## Shelby33

Did the MA Hobo come in wine?!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Did the MA Hobo come in wine?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091699


HOLY SMOKES!!!  For real??  OMG, now the search goes on for this bag (for a lot of us here!).  This has to be a super duper rare bag....needle in a haystack!


----------



## Antonia

At first glance, I thought this was a wine Nikki as I was looking at new bag releases on TRR!  LOL!


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/furla-leather-hobo-a42av?position=9


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> At first glance, I thought this was a wine Nikki as I was looking at new bag releases on TRR!  LOL!
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/furla-leather-hobo-a42av?position=9


Oh that's nice!


----------



## Shelby33

I just found out my town has a cow parade down main street every summer, and apparently it's a pretty big deal. Like a whole weekend affair.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I just found out my town has a cow parade down main street every summer, and apparently it's a pretty big deal. Like a whole weekend affair.


I would definitely go to something like this


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Sometimes I can’t sleep well at night so I’ll scroll through Posh but at times I must get sleepy and hit bundles as I’m scrolling and then in the morning I’ll have have all these sellers styling me and offers that I don’t buy  I accidentally bought a bag doing this before :/ that I didn’t want. Luckily the seller was kind and understanding!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sometimes I can’t sleep well at night so I’ll scroll through Posh but at times I must get sleepy and hit bundles as I’m scrolling and then in the morning I’ll have have all these sellers styling me and offers that I don’t buy  I accidentally bought a bag doing this before :/ that I didn’t want. Luckily the seller was kind and understanding!


OMG, that's funny! (about the bundling and accidentally buying a bag, not the sleep)!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I just found out my town has a cow parade down main street every summer, and apparently it's a pretty big deal. Like a whole weekend affair.


sounds fun esp since you have a little boy in your family....we have a rodeo here but I don't want to go.  I can't see where the animals are enjoying it


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sometimes I can’t sleep well at night so I’ll scroll through Posh but at times I must get sleepy and hit bundles as I’m scrolling and then in the morning I’ll have have all these sellers styling me and offers that I don’t buy  I accidentally bought a bag doing this before :/ that I didn’t want. Luckily the seller was kind and understanding!



Oh man... I like saving items I see on there but the random bundle/styling is annoying if all you did was save one item from a seller.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Oh man... I like saving items I see on there but the random bundle/styling is annoying if all you did was save one item from a seller.


That’s exactly it lol I have all these random one saved bag in a bundle in the morning waiting for me


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> That’s exactly it lol I have all these random one saved bag in a bundle in the morning waiting for me



I saved some really blingy dresses the other day (bachelorette party after fully vaccinated) and I swear those sellers were even more aggressive. Instantly starting getting bundles on most of them and comments like "Hey Girl! What's your budget?? Let me style you!!!"


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> That’s exactly it lol I have all these random one saved bag in a bundle in the morning waiting for me


Me too!


----------



## Shelby33

Here is a rare one, electric blue /brown BW MAM. This color never went I to production.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here is a rare one, electric blue /brown BW MAM. This color never went I to production.


WOW, where are you finding these rare birds???


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WOW, where are you finding these rare birds???


Just reading old threads b4 I go to sleep


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Just reading old threads b4 I go to sleep


You find some really  good old threads


----------



## Shelby33

Sky blue MAM


----------



## LipglossedX

For amusement.... a top "new with tags" sales contender 









						Rebecca Minkoff Burgundy Purse Style H003I0 1C MAB Bag Lg With Tags $550 Retail 846632278444 | eBay
					

Rebecca Minkoff. Beautiful Burgundy Soft Leather Bag. We try to describe everything to the best of our ability. Approx Size: 14 x 11 x 8 1/2.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> For amusement.... a top "new with tags" sales contender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Burgundy Purse Style H003I0 1C MAB Bag Lg With Tags $550 Retail 846632278444 | eBay
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff. Beautiful Burgundy Soft Leather Bag. We try to describe everything to the best of our ability. Approx Size: 14 x 11 x 8 1/2.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Those handles!


----------



## Shelby33

Oh COME ON! THREE rare bags?????


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh COME ON! THREE rare bags?????
> View attachment 5094430
> View attachment 5094432


Wow, I love that baby blue....and of course the stamped MAB!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh COME ON! THREE rare bags?????
> View attachment 5094430
> View attachment 5094432


Oh, that blue! And that colorful lining!


----------



## Shelby33

This is a coffee MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This is a coffee MAM
> View attachment 5096223


looks red to me


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks red to me


It looks very close to Tomato but the back of the tassels aren't the same. 
Her lavender looks beige to me.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It looks very close to Tomato but the back of the tassels aren't the same.
> Her lavender looks beige to me.


odd .....you'd think coffee would be brown....pretty bag though
I had a lavendar MAM and it looked almost grey to me


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> odd .....you'd think coffee would be brown....pretty bag though
> I had a lavendar MAM and it looked almost grey to me


When coffee beans are berries they are reddish.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> This is a coffee MAM
> View attachment 5096223


I think this is the same bag that @Jeepgurl76 aka Carrie got off eBay a few months ago with FDL lining!!


----------



## Shelby33

WHY can't we ever find this OS color??? 




__





						Mini Nikki - Purple ... it's love!
					

I have to start out by saying that this color is apparently very hard to photograph accurately.  I'm doing it at 3:41 am with no light so that probably isn't helping.  I will take some pics in daylight with no flash tomorrow, but I can't sleep and I was anxious to share.  The hanging pics esp...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Shelby33

Was this ever put into production? 


This is supposed to be a very old color called plum.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Was this ever put into production?
> View attachment 5097354
> 
> This is supposed to be a very old color called plum.
> View attachment 5097355


Wow!! I'd love to know!!  There are so many mystery RM's out there!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow!! I'd love to know!!  There are so many mystery RM's out there!!


I would love that Devote!!


----------



## Shelby33

First of all, what the Hell


2nd of all, I love these 2 MAMs!
GE and camel MAM




Brown BW?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> First of all, what the Hell
> View attachment 5106238
> 
> 2nd of all, I love these 2 MAMs!
> GE and camel MAM
> View attachment 5106239
> View attachment 5106241
> View attachment 5106242
> 
> Brown BW?
> View attachment 5106246


I'd take those RM's over that hideous Chanel bag and then I'd go on vacation to Paris and Hawaii with the rest of the $$


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'd take those RM's over that hideous Chanel bag and then I'd go on vacation to Paris and Hawaii with the rest of the $$


Me too, except I'd go to Farno, Italy where my grandfather is from. Or, a little village in Spain. No tourist places, just want to see what life is like there.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> First of all, what the Hell
> View attachment 5106238
> 
> 2nd of all, I love these 2 MAMs!
> GE and camel MAM
> View attachment 5106239
> View attachment 5106241
> View attachment 5106242
> 
> Brown BW?
> View attachment 5106246




LOVE the brown BW.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> LOVE the brown BW.


I do too! I wonder what happened, it definitely would have sold well?


----------



## sdkitty

yesterday I was carrying my dark grey mattie and commented to DH how it goes with everything I wear.  He laughed - of course it does because everything you wear is black 
So grey and black go great with my wardrobe but then again if you wear black clothing any bag will be OK


----------



## rose60610

FYI Minkie fans, long article about Rebecca Minkoff in June 2nd Women's Wear Daily. She's coming out with a book. Cut/paste excerpt from article: 

Rebecca Minkoff, cofounder and chief creative director of her eponymous brand, came to New York with practically nothing. She had no college degree, no money, knew two people living in New York City and got a low-paying internship at an apparel company. With homegrown talent, determination and perseverance, she eventually built a successful Millennial lifestyle brand, but it wasn’t without its setbacks and challenges. *Her new book, “Fearless,” which comes out June 14*, explores her rules for making it in the fashion business.
Each chapter tackles rules such as “Go for Purpose Over Payout,” “Get Friendly With Failure,” or “Forget About Balance.” As she explains these rules, she tells the story of her upbringing, how she got her start in New York, how the “Morning
After Bag” put her on the map, how she recruited her brother, Uri Minkoff to become chief executive officer, and how she was an early proponent of social media to talk directly with her customers.
In an interview, she said she started the book before anyone saw COVID-19 coming. The company had just celebrated its 15th anniversary, and she felt like it was a
good time to reflect and tell the story. She wanted to be able to write something that others could learn from and apply to their own lives.


----------



## jennalovesbags

My glazed burgundy devote came yesterday! But it’s raining here so photos will wait for a bit. Got her off eBay for only $35 and had original duster bag (so rare).


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> My glazed burgundy devote came yesterday! But it’s raining here so photos will wait for a bit. Got her off eBay for only $35 and had original duster bag (so rare).



Congrats! Glazed Burgundy is really pretty!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> My glazed burgundy devote came yesterday! But it’s raining here so photos will wait for a bit. Got her off eBay for only $35 and had original duster bag (so rare).


Love glazed burgundy...I have that in the Nikki!! Such a great leather-very durable!!!  Can't wait for your photos!!


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> My glazed burgundy devote came yesterday! But it’s raining here so photos will wait for a bit. Got her off eBay for only $35 and had original duster bag (so rare).



Congratulations!     Rain, rain, go away! We want to see her bag today!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> My glazed burgundy devote came yesterday! But it’s raining here so photos will wait for a bit. Got her off eBay for only $35 and had original duster bag (so rare).


Can't wait to see this! I have a GB Darling and I love the leather, and what a deal!!


----------



## Egel

rose60610 said:


> FYI Minkie fans, long article about Rebecca Minkoff in June 2nd Women's Wear Daily. She's coming out with a book. Cut/paste excerpt from article:
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff, cofounder and chief creative director of her eponymous brand, came to New York with practically nothing. She had no college degree, no money, knew two people living in New York City and got a low-paying internship at an apparel company. With homegrown talent, determination and perseverance, she eventually built a successful Millennial lifestyle brand, but it wasn’t without its setbacks and challenges. *Her new book, “Fearless,” which comes out June 14*, explores her rules for making it in the fashion business.
> Each chapter tackles rules such as “Go for Purpose Over Payout,” “Get Friendly With Failure,” or “Forget About Balance.” As she explains these rules, she tells the story of her upbringing, how she got her start in New York, how the “Morning
> After Bag” put her on the map, how she recruited her brother, Uri Minkoff to become chief executive officer, and how she was an early proponent of social media to talk directly with her customers.
> In an interview, she said she started the book before anyone saw COVID-19 coming. The company had just celebrated its 15th anniversary, and she felt like it was a
> good time to reflect and tell the story. She wanted to be able to write something that others could learn from and apply to their own lives.


I am looking forward to reading it. To bad I couldn't watch the talks yesterday but making the book free for tpf Minkettes was such a nice gesture.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

RM free book came today! I’m excited  to read this


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> RM free book came today! I’m excited  to read this


you have your adorable bird back as avatar   sweet


----------



## sdkitty

this forum has gone quiet...is everyone RM satiated? or just busy with other things


----------



## jennalovesbags

I'm still looking for some OS Nikkis, but... things are pretty dry


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> this forum has gone quiet...is everyone RM satiated? or just busy with other things



Think people are just busy with summer things and there also hasn't been a lot of older RM bags for sale lately probably for the same reason... just that time of year - especially with people able to run around again.


----------



## Egel

sdkitty said:


> this forum has gone quiet...is everyone RM satiated? or just busy with other things


I'm enjoying post lockdown life with all the things I bought during the lockdown. I bought enough bags to keep my spirits up, now I can finally use them 

Normally I would find a spot in the shade and not leave the house untill fall, but being cooped up for so lang made me appreciate every day outings so much more. Bag buying is put on a hold...... for now.


----------



## Shelby33

I can't remember where I've been?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> this forum has gone quiet...is everyone RM satiated? or just busy with other things


I'm not satisfied haha


----------



## shesnochill

Hi friends! Peeping in here on a Saturday evening. Hanging out next to my fiancé with 0 interest in UFC haha. I miss TPF and I miss you all! I've been absent due to my job/work. Hit a low with my mental health due to it but I'm doing my best to get out of it. Also.. since I got my Liebekin backpack.. I haven't carried any of my bags..  haha. How are you all doing? Xoxo


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Hi friends! Peeping in here on a Saturday evening. Hanging out next to my fiancé with 0 interest in UFC haha. I miss TPF and I miss you all! I've been absent due to my job/work. Hit a low with my mental health due to it but I'm doing my best to get out of it. Also.. since I got my Liebekin backpack.. I haven't carried any of my bags..  haha. How are you all doing? Xoxo
> 
> View attachment 5133341


OMG I see my avatar there haha! 
I'm sorry you're going through stuff, it's really hard to pull yourself out of it. Just be good to yourself, extra good, and realize this is temporary. xoxo


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Hi friends! Peeping in here on a Saturday evening. Hanging out next to my fiancé with 0 interest in UFC haha. I miss TPF and I miss you all! I've been absent due to my job/work. Hit a low with my mental health due to it but I'm doing my best to get out of it. Also.. since I got my Liebekin backpack.. I haven't carried any of my bags..  haha. How are you all doing? Xoxo
> 
> View attachment 5133341


Hi
sorry you've been feeling low.  Hope you feel better soon.  your job stressing you?


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Hi friends! Peeping in here on a Saturday evening. Hanging out next to my fiancé with 0 interest in UFC haha. I miss TPF and I miss you all! I've been absent due to my job/work. Hit a low with my mental health due to it but I'm doing my best to get out of it. Also.. since I got my Liebekin backpack.. I haven't carried any of my bags..  haha. How are you all doing? Xoxo
> 
> View attachment 5133341



Thanks for popping in! Sending you some love.


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Hi friends! Peeping in here on a Saturday evening. Hanging out next to my fiancé with 0 interest in UFC haha. I miss TPF and I miss you all! I've been absent due to my job/work. Hit a low with my mental health due to it but I'm doing my best to get out of it. Also.. since I got my Liebekin backpack.. I haven't carried any of my bags..  haha. How are you all doing? Xoxo
> 
> View attachment 5133341


Hang in there Anna!!!  A glass of wine and a little TPF always relieves stress!!   Sending you positive thoughts!!! XO


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Hang in there Anna!!!  A glass of wine and a little TPF always relieves stress!!   Sending you positive thoughts!!! XO


yes, a glass of wine is always good, esp after a stressful day at work


----------



## LipglossedX

shesnochill said:


> Hi friends! Peeping in here on a Saturday evening. Hanging out next to my fiancé with 0 interest in UFC haha. I miss TPF and I miss you all! I've been absent due to my job/work. Hit a low with my mental health due to it but I'm doing my best to get out of it. Also.. since I got my Liebekin backpack.. I haven't carried any of my bags..  haha. How are you all doing? Xoxo
> 
> View attachment 5133341



Enjoy some chill time! Snacks and drinks and bags are always a fun break.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Hi friends! Peeping in here on a Saturday evening. Hanging out next to my fiancé with 0 interest in UFC haha. I miss TPF and I miss you all! I've been absent due to my job/work. Hit a low with my mental health due to it but I'm doing my best to get out of it. Also.. since I got my Liebekin backpack.. I haven't carried any of my bags..  haha. How are you all doing? Xoxo
> 
> View attachment 5133341


Sorry to hear that! I hope things improve for you!


----------



## laurenrr

shesnochill said:


> Hi friends! Peeping in here on a Saturday evening. Hanging out next to my fiancé with 0 interest in UFC haha. I miss TPF and I miss you all! I've been absent due to my job/work. Hit a low with my mental health due to it but I'm doing my best to get out of it. Also.. since I got my Liebekin backpack.. I haven't carried any of my bags..  haha. How are you all doing? Xoxo
> 
> View attachment 5133341


We miss you, too. Remember to take time to care for yourself, you deserve it!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Sorry to hear that! I hope things improve for you!





Antonia said:


> Hang in there Anna!!!  A glass of wine and a little TPF always relieves stress!!   Sending you positive thoughts!!! XO


I always have my wine glass right here!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I always have my wine glass right here!
> View attachment 5135615


My, that's some WINE glass there Shelby!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My, that's some WINE glass there Shelby!


Actually my daughter keeps her make up in that for some reason. I can't remember the last time I drank!


----------



## snibor

Just saw on Instagram, RM is going to rent her clothes.   Can this really be successful?


----------



## sdkitty

here's a bag that might be even too much of a project for @Shelby33 
I have mixed feelings about this type of trashed bag.  Sad to see it so beat up but at least it was used, not sitting in the closet
Anyhow once beautiful $1000 bag for fifteen bucks...but not sure it's redeemable
Marc Jacobs handbag appx 15 inches long | eBay


----------



## LipglossedX

snibor said:


> Just saw on Instagram, RM is going to rent her clothes.   Can this really be successful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137588



A lot of instagram people just want photos of an outfit once so maybe? Or a dress for one event. Interested to see how that goes... I bet she (and everyone) get a lot of returns from people already doing that so maybe this is her solution.


----------



## Egel

shesnochill said:


> Hi friends! Peeping in here on a Saturday evening. Hanging out next to my fiancé with 0 interest in UFC haha. I miss TPF and I miss you all! I've been absent due to my job/work. Hit a low with my mental health due to it but I'm doing my best to get out of it. Also.. since I got my Liebekin backpack.. I haven't carried any of my bags..  haha. How are you all doing? Xoxo
> 
> View attachment 5133341


Mental health is important. Just take it day by day. Going through it as best as you can is better than thinking that you always have to be on top of it all. 

Backpacks are very easy to wear. I love it as they break in and you'll end up with a smushy puddle of leather. 

I was out and about. Went to all the expo's I wanted to see during lockdown. Then my favorite arthouse theatre had a bogo month. Took full advantage of that. 

Now I'm well aware of the fact that my current energy level is not up to par with pre-pandemic me. Good thing it's raining now. I'll just catch up on my reading.


----------



## Antonia

@snibor , it seems a lot of companies are doing this now.  I think Ann Taylor does it too.  Interesting!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> here's a bag that might be even too much of a project for @Shelby33
> I have mixed feelings about this type of trashed bag.  Sad to see it so beat up but at least it was used, not sitting in the closet
> Anyhow once beautiful $1000 bag for fifteen bucks...but not sure it's redeemable
> Marc Jacobs handbag appx 15 inches long | eBay


I wonder if the straps go over the shoulder. I'm not sure if I love the color though but I have cleaned suede with very fine grit sandpaper.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I wonder if the straps go over the shoulder. I'm not sure if I love the color though but I have cleaned suede with very fine grit sandpaper.


sold
wasn't you, was it?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> sold
> wasn't you, was it?


No not me!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No not me!


looked more like a Venitia and not a Blake.  Venetia straps don't fit on shoulder


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looked more like a Venitia and not a Blake.  Venetia straps don't fit on shoulder


Oh I need it to go over the shoulder and also I really don't need another bag, but I do love the MJ I just got!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Just saw on Instagram, RM is going to rent her clothes.   Can this really be successful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137588


I don't think I'd want to rent clothes? Although you do have the option to buy, like BBOS used to do.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> A lot of instagram people just want photos of an outfit once so maybe? Or a dress for one event. Interested to see how that goes... I bet she (and everyone) get a lot of returns from people already doing that so maybe this is her solution.


Good point!


----------



## Haughty

Need some color help.  Seller said it was sea green but don’t think that’s correct. I thought maybe teal but not sure about that either.  Silver hardware.  Slouchy.  Domed feet.  mosaic lining.

Thanks


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Need some color help.  Seller said it was sea green but don’t think that’s correct. I thought maybe teal but not sure about that either.  Silver hardware.  Slouchy.  Domed feet.  mosaic lining.
> 
> Thanks



I think it's Teal. I bet someone else here will know for sure though. Pretty Nikki!


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> I think it's Teal. I bet someone else here will know for sure though. Pretty Nikki!


I think you are right.  Have a teal and that is more like the patent leather or scarlet.   This one almost feels like lambskin


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Need some color help.  Seller said it was sea green but don’t think that’s correct. I thought maybe teal but not sure about that either.  Silver hardware.  Slouchy.  Domed feet.  mosaic lining.
> 
> Thanks


Teal, with floral lining


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I think you are right.  Have a teal and that is more like the patent leather or scarlet.   This one almost feels like lambskin


It is distressed lambskin.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Teal, with floral lining


Thanks, Shelby.   I always get floral and mosaic mixed up for some reason!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It is distressed lambskin.


looks like it might be glazed but I have a hard time telling about leather from photos


----------



## jennalovesbags

Distressed teal is the official color


----------



## Shelby33

@sdkitty ,is this the Baby Aidan? 


			https://posh.mk/i9hlGgAZ2hb


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks like it might be glazed but I have a hard time telling about leather from photos


It does have a slight glaze.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Thanks, Shelby.   I always get floral and mosaic mixed up for some reason!


Me too!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> @sdkitty ,is this the Baby Aidan?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/i9hlGgAZ2hb


Groovee (or Dr Q Groovee?)...looks like a mini.  I like the full sized version back in the day but I bought one and returned it - probably not comfortable on shoulder.
I'm noticing now sellers are calling MBMJ Marc Jacobs - big difference in original retail between the two brands.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Groovee (or Dr Q Groovee?)...looks like a mini.  I like the full sized version back in the day but I bought one and returned it - probably not comfortable on shoulder.
> I'm noticing now sellers are calling MBMJ Marc Jacobs - big difference in original retail between the two brands.


I thought the Baby Aidan was more dome shaped than the groovee? I'm not sure. I do have another mbmj, I know there was a huge difference in price but quality was great!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I thought the Baby Aidan was more dome shaped than the groovee? I'm not sure. I do have another mbmj, I know there was a huge difference in price but quality was great!


I wasn't aware of baby aidan.  you're probably correct.
I saw one like this on ebay....looks kinda interesting but when you can get Collection bags for this price, this doesn't seem that great a deal for $50 - and it had wear on it.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I wasn't aware of baby aidan.  you're probably correct.
> I saw one like this on ebay....looks kinda interesting but when you can get Collection bags for this price, this doesn't seem that great a deal for $50 - and it had wear on it.
> View attachment 5142011


Yeah... The one I ordered was 4.00 (again!)


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah... The one I ordered was 4.00 (again!)


can't beat that.....I don't understand why people want to bother with such a tiny sale but good for you


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> can't beat that.....I don't understand why people want to bother with such a tiny sale but good for you


I don't know, but I'm not going to question it!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know, but I'm not going to question it!


maybe sellers like this do volume business....if you're just selling one bag, I can't see it.  but good for you for finding another bargain


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> Groovee (or Dr Q Groovee?)...looks like a mini.  I like the full sized version back in the day but I bought one and returned it - probably not comfortable on shoulder.
> I'm noticing now sellers are calling MBMJ Marc Jacobs - big difference in original retail between the two brands.


Do the older MJ bags with the B/W graffiti lining have better leather? I have a somewhat old school Natasha that I love, but the leather is awful on it. It's got the older metal nameplate, but the lining is not the B/W graffiti.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Do the older MJ bags with the B/W graffiti lining have better leather? I have a somewhat old school Natasha that I love, but the leather is awful on it. It's got the older metal nameplate, but the lining is not the B/W graffiti.



I'm not sure about all the MJ bags but the ones with the black/white lining were nicer than most of the newer ones I've seen


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I'm not sure about all the MJ bags but the ones with the black/white lining were nicer than most of the newer ones I've seen


so now I guess they merged MJ and MBMJ and basically all (or most) of the bags look like MBMJ....Shame


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> so now I guess they merged MJ and MBMJ and basically all (or most) of the bags look like MBMJ....Shame



I actually like the MBMJ designs better than the Marc Jacobs designs, so I'm fine with it.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I'm not sure about all the MJ bags but the ones with the black/white lining were nicer than most of the newer ones I've seen


Maybe I need to replace my Natasha then. Here is mine with a pic of the interior. It has the old school zipper pulls and nameplate. I was almost about to give up on this style, but maybe I just need to get one with the B/W interior.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Maybe I need to replace my Natasha then. Here is mine with a pic of the interior. It has the old school zipper pulls and nameplate. I was almost about to give up on this style, but maybe I just need to get one with the B/W interior.
> View attachment 5143420
> View attachment 5143419



I'm not a MJ expert so not sure how different that particular one is? I like the Classic Q bags though! I've looked for some pre-owned before but a lot of them are clearly very well loved...


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I'm not a MJ expert so not sure how different that particular one is? I like the Classic Q bags though! I've looked for some pre-owned before but a lot of them are clearly very well loved...


Oh, yes. It's hard finding one in good shape.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Do the older MJ bags with the B/W graffiti lining have better leather? I have a somewhat old school Natasha that I love, but the leather is awful on it. It's got the older metal nameplate, but the lining is not the B/W graffiti.


I think he used different kinds of leather, I have a turnlock with the black and white MJ lining and the leather is really soft. Then I have one with a printed lining and that leather is not soft. For some reason I want to say he used Buffalo at one point?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I think he used different kinds of leather, I have a turnlock with the black and white MJ lining and the leather is really soft. Then I have one with a printed lining and that leather is not soft. For some reason I want to say he used Buffalo at one point?


Good to hear. Guess I just need to look for another Natasha.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I think he used different kinds of leather, I have a turnlock with the black and white MJ lining and the leather is really soft. Then I have one with a printed lining and that leather is not soft. For some reason I want to say he used Buffalo at one point?


This one looks like buffalo.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-handle-bag-ajouw


----------



## Shelby33

So has anyone read RM's book yet? I see a lot of positive reviews.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So has anyone read RM's book yet? I see a lot of positive reviews.


I have not had a chance to read it yet as I'm reading another book right now.  I can't multi task...aka reading more than one book at a time.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have not had a chance to read it yet as I'm reading another book right now.  I can't multi task...aka reading more than one book at a time.


Oh I could not do that either!


----------



## Shelby33

Oh I forgot to tell you, one of the reviews for the mattress I'm getting said "more supportive than my parents"   
ETA
@Antonia that was for you, I thought I was PMing lol.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you, one of the reviews for the mattress I'm getting said "more supportive than my parents"
> ETA
> @Antonia that was for you, I thought I was PMing lol.


Omg, that review is hilarious!!  I love it!!


----------



## Haughty

Does anyone know the color of this brown Nikki?   Seems to be glazed with gold hardware.  Lining is white and blue wide striped.

sorry for the cockeyed photos


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Does anyone know the color of this brown Nikki?   Seems to be glazed with gold hardware.  Lining is white and blue wide striped.
> 
> sorry for the cockeyed photos


That's pretty Haughty!  Are you selling it?


----------



## sdkitty

hope @Jeepgurl76 is OK.  haven't heard much from her since her beloved dog passed.


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> That's pretty Haughty!  Are you selling it?


Thinking about it.  I don’t do brown well


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Thinking about it.  I don’t do brown well


Well, I think you’d have some takers…


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> Well, I think you’d have done takers…


LOL.   yeah I will give it some thought.   Always like to know the name when I list it other than “brown.”  

please don’t turn me in And kick me off the forum!  I wasn’t advertising my bag!   LOL


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Dream bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Large Black Satchel Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Dust bag included.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


This looks almost like stonewash. Is that a possible combination for this bag?


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> This looks almost like stonewash. Is that a possible combination for this bag?



I think when I was doing research on my Midnight Mattie that it looked like this was from that same time so maybe Midnight? Not sure.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> This looks almost like stonewash. Is that a possible combination for this bag?



here's a link to photos of a Midnight one... not sure if it came in stonewash too?




__





						Pics of Midnight Dream Bag with Gold Chain
					

Since there isn't a thread dedicated to pics of the dream bag, I thought I'd post some pics!!!   These two pics are of the bag stuffed:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> here's a link to photos of a Midnight one... not sure if it came in stonewash too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of Midnight Dream Bag with Gold Chain
> 
> 
> Since there isn't a thread dedicated to pics of the dream bag, I thought I'd post some pics!!!   These two pics are of the bag stuffed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oh, yeah! Looks like the same bag.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> hope @Jeepgurl76 is OK.  haven't heard much from her since her beloved dog passed.


She is ok, just been busy


----------



## Shelby33

Typical message from my son. While we're in the same house. At the same time. Like ONE room away from each other. Honestly just wanted to respond, "just shut it for crying out loud". 
But it did make me laugh.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Was this posted? OS Brown MAM/MAB with... I don't know what this interior is called
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Brown Leather Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Brown Leather Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


It's been relisted. Lining is "colorful mosaic"


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Black with gold studs Devote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 day $$REBECCA MINKOFF LEATHER STUD BAG
> 
> 
> Shop shel80's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. GOOD CONDITION THE ONLY SMALL FLAW IS A SMALL PART OF THE INTERIOR LINING HAS A SMALL RIP. THIS CAN BE EASILY FIXED.WHICH WOULD BE DONE BEFORE PURCHASE  HAS 2 INT.COMPARTMENTS AND A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


If anyone is interested please try to get her to take pictures of the actual bag. I think it's 40.00 now.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Typical message from my son. While we're in the same house. At the same time. Like ONE room away from each other. Honestly just wanted to respond, "just shut it for crying out loud".
> But it did make me laugh.
> View attachment 5160207


Haha! Sometimes my husband and I will do this. But it's usually because the kids are yelling/screaming/singing/laughing too loudly for us to hear each other.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Typical message from my son. While we're in the same house. At the same time. Like ONE room away from each other. Honestly just wanted to respond, "just shut it for crying out loud".
> But it did make me laugh.
> View attachment 5160207


That is hilarious!!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Typical message from my son. While we're in the same house. At the same time. Like ONE room away from each other. Honestly just wanted to respond, "just shut it for crying out loud".
> But it did make me laugh.
> View attachment 5160207


Totally something my son would do hahahah


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Totally something my son would do hahahah


The funny part is that last week he messages me "don't hmu when I'm at home".  (Maybe because he said I've been a jerk since... I forget what, and I said "I've been a jerk the whole time" which I thought was funny, he didn't )


----------



## Shelby33

Uh what does that reaction mean that looks like a smiley shampooing it's hair?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Uh what does that reaction mean that looks like a smiley shampooing it's hair?


Lol are you talking about the "mind blown" one


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Lol are you talking about the "mind blown" one


Yes I guess so? I thought there'd be more blood I guess...


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Olive green mam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag MAB Satchel Olive Green EUC  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag MAB Satchel Olive Green EUC at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


The leather looks so nice on that one.


----------



## Shelby33

So I guess I need something yellow. I have no yellow RMs or bags even. Been kicking myself for a year for passing up a resort yellow for 12.00 on ebay. 
Who has a yellow RM? I think @Denverite  has a sunshine MAM but that's all I remember.


----------



## Egel

Shelby33 said:


> So I guess I need something yellow. I have no yellow RMs or bags even. Been kicking myself for a year for passing up a resort yellow for 12.00 on ebay.
> Who has a yellow RM? I think @Denverite  has a sunshine MAM but that's all I remember.


I don't have a yellow RM but if brand doesn't come into play you can read the https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-year-2021-illuminating-yellow-gray.1037753/ thread for inspiration.

At the time yellow was a thing and I bought a cute bag from a local store. The leather is amazing, the lining is supersoft, I needed a Corona pick me up and am now enjoying my little yellow summerbag




I think everybody needs a yellow pick me up bag 

Edit: so sorry for the crinkly background, I still get a bit antsy about posting recognisable pictures.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> So I guess I need something yellow. I have no yellow RMs or bags even. Been kicking myself for a year for passing up a resort yellow for 12.00 on ebay.
> Who has a yellow RM? I think @Denverite  has a sunshine MAM but that's all I remember.


I have a sunshine mam (not distressed) also


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> So I guess I need something yellow. I have no yellow RMs or bags even. Been kicking myself for a year for passing up a resort yellow for 12.00 on ebay.
> Who has a yellow RM? I think @Denverite  has a sunshine MAM but that's all I remember.


Also a yellow micro regan


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Also a yellow micro regan


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I have a sunshine mam (not distressed) also


I'd love to see it!


----------



## Shelby33

Egel said:


> I don't have a yellow RM but if brand doesn't come into play you can read the https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-year-2021-illuminating-yellow-gray.1037753/ thread for inspiration.
> 
> At the time yellow was a thing and I bought a cute bag from a local store. The leather is amazing, the lining is supersoft, I needed a Corona pick me up and am now enjoying my little yellow summerbag
> 
> View attachment 5163370
> 
> 
> I think everybody needs a yellow pick me up bag
> 
> Edit: so sorry for the crinkly background, I still get a bit antsy about posting recognisable pictures.


That bag is beautiful!


----------



## anthrosphere

Egel said:


> I don't have a yellow RM but if brand doesn't come into play you can read the https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-year-2021-illuminating-yellow-gray.1037753/ thread for inspiration.
> 
> At the time yellow was a thing and I bought a cute bag from a local store. The leather is amazing, the lining is supersoft, I needed a Corona pick me up and am now enjoying my little yellow summerbag
> 
> View attachment 5163370
> 
> 
> I think everybody needs a yellow pick me up bag
> 
> Edit: so sorry for the crinkly background, I still get a bit antsy about posting recognisable pictures.


sooo cute!! I have not found a yellow bag that I like yet.


----------



## JenJBS

anthrosphere said:


> sooo cute!! I have not found a yellow bag that I like yet.



I'm too paranoid about stains and color transfer to get a yellow, cream, or white bag.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Dream bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Large Black Satchel Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Dust bag included.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


interesting....looks like a cross between MAM and Cupid.  Is this OS?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> interesting....looks like a cross between MAM and Cupid.  Is this OS?


Very OS


----------



## Shelby33

Not RM but someone should get this! 


			https://posh.mk/QLngzvSPIib


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> The leather looks so nice on that one.


Sold! (not me)


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Very OS


kinda tempting esp at that price but I have a black cupid and IDK how many other black bags....trying to be selective even when prices are low


----------



## anthrosphere

sdkitty said:


> kinda tempting esp at that price but I have a black cupid and IDK how many other black bags....trying to be selective even when prices are low


I had a Dream bag before many years ago. I didn't like it because the handle was too short. You really have to hold it by hand unless you don't mind the bag touching your armpit.

The bag is beautiful though, and the suede was like butter. It's like a matinee of sorts but smaller and without the excess outer pockets.


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> I had a Dream bag before many years ago. I didn't like it because the handle was too short. You really have to hold it by hand unless you don't mind the bag touching your armpit.
> 
> The bag is beautiful though, and the suede was like butter. It's like a matinee of sorts but smaller and without the excess outer pockets.


I have 2 and find they slouch down quite a bit for me. I also wear the MAMs that way. I'm afraid if I hand carried a bag I would lose it somewhere!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I'm too paranoid about stains and color transfer to get a yellow, cream, or white bag.


Just spray it with kiwi protect all, I love that stuff!


----------



## Shelby33

I love this one


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> I love this one


You can never go wrong with Longchamp leather. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> You can never go wrong with Longchamp leather. Gorgeous bag.


Maybe someday!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I have 2 and find they slouch down quite a bit for me. I also wear the MAMs that way. I'm afraid if I hand carried a bag I would lose it somewhere!


I've had several MAMs and one of the reasons I sold them was the handle drop was a bit tight for shoulder carrying.  Now I'm thinking if a special one (like SW) came along I might give it another try.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> I'm too paranoid about stains and color transfer to get a yellow, cream, or white bag.


agree
for me, I'm not a yellow person and don't care for white bags.  the bags I've had in lighter colors - like my Kooba blonde one - did show more wear compared to a dark bag.  and I'm not hard on my bags


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> agree
> for me, I'm not a yellow person and don't care for white bags.  the bags I've had in lighter colors - like my Kooba blonde one - did show more wear compared to a dark bag.  and I'm not hard on my bags


Oh I had some Koobas and they did show wear really easily!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I had some Koobas and they did show wear really easily!


for me, though, a bit of wear doesn't bother me that much when I'm using the bag.  when I go to sell it and take pics is when I notice it most


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> So I guess I need something yellow. I have no yellow RMs or bags even. Been kicking myself for a year for passing up a resort yellow for 12.00 on ebay.
> Who has a yellow RM? I think @Denverite  has a sunshine MAM but that's all I remember.


I thought one of us recently either bought or sold a yellow Nikki…


----------



## Egel

JenJBS said:


> I'm too paranoid about stains and color transfer to get a yellow, cream, or white bag.


My bag was discounted from € 145 to € 65 so that helped. It also helped me to just let go of the idea of looking like this put together pristine instagram girl without a wrinkle in her clothes. I loved looking at those girls but realised I couldn't be one of those girls. Those photos are edited and my life doesn't have photoshop. 

I also bought this bag in december 2020. At that time I was so done with being cooped up inside and just looking at all my pristine bags. This bag wouldn't break the bank, the outside and inside are so unbelievably soft that I have to use the heck out of it and some bags just look better when they are a bit rough around the edges. It will be well loved and it's okay to see that. 

Nothing wrong with taking care of your things but to me it felt quite liberating to have a so called "beater" bag. If I scuff a wall the scratch reminds me of my post lockdown outing instead and I no longer have this sinking feeling in my stomach. Maybe I just needed a bag to remind me that I own the bag and the bags don't own me anymore.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I thought one of us recently either bought or sold a yellow Nikki…


Carrie?


----------



## Shelby33

Egel said:


> My bag was discounted from € 145 to € 65 so that helped. It also helped me to just let go of the idea of looking like this put together pristine instagram girl without a wrinkle in her clothes. I loved looking at those girls but realised I couldn't be one of those girls. Those photos are edited and my life doesn't have photoshop.
> 
> I also bought this bag in december 2020. At that time I was so done with being cooped up inside and just looking at all my pristine bags. This bag wouldn't break the bank, the outside and inside are so unbelievably soft that I have to use the heck out of it and some bags just look better when they are a bit rough around the edges. It will be well loved and it's okay to see that.
> 
> Nothing wrong with taking care of your things but to me it felt quite liberating to have a so called "beater" bag. If I scuff a wall the scratch reminds me of my post lockdown outing instead and I no longer have this sinking feeling in my stomach. Maybe I just needed a bag to remind me that I own the bag and the bags don't own me anymore.


Love this post!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Carrie?


I believe she has it listed on Mercari.  Just reduced to $215


----------



## sdkitty

Egel said:


> My bag was discounted from € 145 to € 65 so that helped. It also helped me to just let go of the idea of looking like this put together pristine instagram girl without a wrinkle in her clothes. I loved looking at those girls but realised I couldn't be one of those girls. Those photos are edited and my life doesn't have photoshop.
> 
> I also bought this bag in december 2020. At that time I was so done with being cooped up inside and just looking at all my pristine bags. This bag wouldn't break the bank, the outside and inside are so unbelievably soft that I have to use the heck out of it and some bags just look better when they are a bit rough around the edges. It will be well loved and it's okay to see that.
> 
> Nothing wrong with taking care of your things but to me it felt quite liberating to have a so called "beater" bag. If I scuff a wall the scratch reminds me of my post lockdown outing instead and I no longer have this sinking feeling in my stomach. Maybe I just needed a bag to remind me that I own the bag and the bags don't own me anymore.


yes, bags are for using....and when you pay less, that helps too


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I believe she has it listed on Mercari.  Just reduced to $215


Oh OK, last time I looked I didn't see it. Thanks!


----------



## snibor

There may be some Edie’s on RealReal coming soon.  One might be up for sale already.  Hmmm…


----------



## Sassy

The olive green was me! Thanks for the lead  Do you guys find that the OS RMs are going down in price as the years go by, or are there ones where the prices are going up? (maybe the rare SW colors?) I assume the inventory is going down as time goes on. I appreciate this thread so much!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> The olive green was me! Thanks for the lead  Do you guys find that the OS RMs are going down in price as the years go by, or are there ones where the prices are going up? (maybe the rare SW colors?) I assume the inventory is going down as time goes on. I appreciate this thread so much!


I don't have as much experience as some others here but I'll weigh in anyway.  I think prices have gone down a lot. Are they still going down?  not sure.  From my experience and what I've seen here, so much depends on the seller.  If you have a seller who knows about these bags and believes they have something rare they will price it higher (usually).  Sometimes sellers don't really know what they have and that's when you often get the deal - something that is named wrong or not named at all, like a Cupid being called a Morning After.  I got a SW bag for a good price largely because the seller's pictures weren't great and she wasn't great at answering questions.
Hope you love your new MAM.


----------



## Shelby33

I think I have a new addiction coming on with MACs... I need more...


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think I have a new addiction coming on with MACs... I need more...


interesting, since you usually carry larger bags


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> The olive green was me! Thanks for the lead  Do you guys find that the OS RMs are going down in price as the years go by, or are there ones where the prices are going up? (maybe the rare SW colors?) I assume the inventory is going down as time goes on. I appreciate this thread so much!


I think the prices were down, but are now going up for OS bags. I think they've been going up in the past year, because when I first started getting them, I got a SW black MAB in great condition for maybe 40.00? Today I would t expect to see that for under 100 or so.
That olive green was tempting me! Please show us when you get it!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I think I have a new addiction coming on with MACs... I need more...


There's a lot of them out there!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This MAB Looks exactly like the one I have. Seller has the color listed as Cognac.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/dC7Zuu1vPib


Not cognac
This is


I'm wondering if yours is coffee?


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> OS Morning After Hobo in sky blue with candy cane lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Old School Rebecca Minkoff Sky Blue Morning After Hobo  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Old School Rebecca Minkoff Sky Blue Morning After Hobo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I was considering this one a while back but not sure that style is really for me and it's quite faded....price is good and maybe it could be rehabbed though


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> interesting, since you usually carry larger bags


I thought so do. But I don't carry a lot. All of the stuff I carry fits in the MAC.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Not cognac
> This is
> View attachment 5168770
> 
> I'm wondering if yours is coffee?


I’m wondering if it is too. Not really sure though. I like how broken in the one for sale Is. mine is so stiff :/


----------



## Egel

Shelby33 said:


> Love this post!


Thank you so much. And why not try to kill two birds with one stone and find a yellow MAC?


----------



## Shelby33

Egel said:


> Thank you so much. And why not try to kill two birds with one stone and find a yellow MAC?


I thought the same thing! I will look for one...


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m wondering if it is too. Not really sure though. I like how broken in the one for sale Is. mine is so stiff :/


Is that why you're selling it?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> There's a lot of them out there!


There are so many, and I have to check the linings of each one because there are 2 I refuse to buy.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Is that why you're selling it?


One of the reasons. It’s a thicker leather than most other MABs. I don’t really carry my MABs as often anymore. Just so heavy. If I do carry them, I go to my SWB MAB or my BBWs.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> There are so many, and I have to check the linings of each one because there are 2 I refuse to buy.


Intriguing...which ones?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Stonewash (maybe) chocolate matinee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com


So, it's got stains and missing a screw and they want $200?  Good luck!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> So, it's got stains and missing a screw and they want $200?  Good luck!!


you took the words right out of my mouth Antonia
I have one of these bags that needed a screw replaced.  We were able to do it but it took a lot of trial and error (and I didn't pay $200 for it)


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Intriguing...which ones?


Oh I don't want to even say in case someone has one!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> One of the reasons. It’s a thicker leather than most other MABs. I don’t really carry my MABs as often anymore. Just so heavy. If I do carry them, I go to my SWB MAB or my BBWs.


Well I hope it doesn't sell and you break it in! J/k


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> interesting that more sellers seems to be using pics taken outdoors


I try to take pictures outside whenever possible. Although not in the summertime in California. Everything is yellowish-pink from all the fires.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> OS with paisley interior. Not sure of the style name, but I think someone here knows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Red Rebecca Minkoff Purse
> 
> 
> Shop thriftandkitsch's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Normal wear. Dark red in color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Dream bag, I have the same one, very nice wine leather.


----------



## Sassy

I posted on the OS thread but here is my Jade (?) MAM with paisley lining and gold siggy HW. The bag is in great condition except there is a faint water stain on the bottom of the bag, does anyone have any advice on how best to get rid of a water stain?


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> I posted on the OS thread but here is my Jade (?) MAM with paisley lining and gold siggy HW. The bag is in great condition except there is a faint water stain on the bottom of the bag, does anyone have any advice on how best to get rid of a water stain?


pretty bag.....you must be a perfectionist - I wouldn't worry about a mark on the bottom


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> pretty bag.....you must be a perfectionist - I wouldn't worry about a mark on the bottom


It didn't bother me enough to buy it but it's sort of a big stain and a little more prominent in person.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> It didn't bother me enough to buy it but it's sort of a big stain and a little more prominent in person.


there are some members here who are much more skilled than I am so maybe someone can help but I think a water stain would be hard to remove.  GL


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> there are some members here who are much more skilled than I am so maybe someone can help but I think a water stain would be hard to remove.  GL


That's what I figured.  Would love to hear from the expert, @Shelby33!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> That's what I figured.  Would love to hear from the expert, @Shelby33!


yes if there's anyone who can answer this it would be @shelby


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Eggplant Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Eggplant  Nikki hobo shoulder bag   | eBay
> 
> 
> RM Nikki in eggplant, a cross between purple and brown. Silver hardware in good condition. Black lining that is in good shape and without stains or tears. One large zippered pocket and three smaller pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


wow, she has five Nikkis listed....someone here?


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> wow, she has five Nikkis listed....someone here?



Not me but yes, I believe one of our Nikki collectors here.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> That's what I figured.  Would love to hear from the expert, @Shelby33!


Hi I am just catching up here, what has water stains?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

can anyone who has both an Edie flap shoulder bag and Edie crossbody share a quick pic comparing the sizes of the two? either just next to each other or next to some common thing to give scale, or wearing?   Can't decide which size between the two to get.  (I also love the look of the Maxi but don't think I need that size...right now) thanks!


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> can anyone who has both an Edie flap shoulder bag and Edie crossbody share a quick pic comparing the sizes of the two? either just next to each other or next to some common thing to give scale, or wearing?   Can't decide which size between the two to get.  (I also love the look of the Maxi but don't think I need that size...right now) thanks!


You're not referring to the new Edie Maxi cross body, right?  I have the Edie flap with fringe but I don't have the cross body (regular)...I know the flap is more roomy than the cross body if that helps.  I have 4 Edie's now...the Maxi Flap (cherrywood), the Maxi cross body (emerald), the regular flap in black fringe, and the Edie wallet on a chain.  The Edie bag is here to stay!!!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Antonia said:


> You're not referring to the new Edie Maxi cross body, right?  I have the Edie flap with fringe but I don't have the cross body (regular)...I know the flap is more roomy than the cross body if that helps.  I have 4 Edie's now...the Maxi Flap (cherrywood), the Maxi cross body (emerald), the regular flap in black fringe, and the Edie wallet on a chain.  The Edie bag is here to stay!!!



No, the smaller crossbody flap and the medium flap.  but yes, I think the medium/standard flap is the size I am looking for - been just comparing measurements on the RM site to bags I have for a sense of scale and I think I'm about to buy


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Hi I am just catching up here, what has water stains?


The bottom of my Jade MAM. It’s faint but pretty big!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> The bottom of my Jade MAM. It’s faint but pretty big!


OK I remember this from the listing and kicking myself for not getting it   
I have never tried to get rid of water stains, but I have successfully covered them with a matching shoe cream. It doesn't have to match exactly. Don't you love the paisley lining!?


----------



## Egel

poizenisxkandee said:


> No, the smaller crossbody flap and the medium flap.  but yes, I think the medium/standard flap is the size I am looking for - been just comparing measurements on the RM site to bags I have for a sense of scale and I think I'm about to buy


When I was wondering the same thing the crossbody looked like a small bag. Phone, tissues, glasses, keys and that's it. The medium flap has more room. You can put in everything you might need and your full size wallet still has room to move around.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Egel said:


> When I was wondering the same thing the crossbody looked like a small bag. Phone, tissues, glasses, keys and that's it. The medium flap has more room. You can put in everything you might need and your full size wallet still has room to move around.



Thanks for the confirmation!  I have a small black crossbody I love that fits the bare minimum, and a bunch of larger satchel style black bags, but that medium size is one that I am missing...so I went for it!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> OK I remember this from the listing and kicking myself for not getting it
> I have never tried to get rid of water stains, but I have successfully covered them with a matching shoe cream. It doesn't have to match exactly. Don't you love the paisley lining!?


I do! The rest of the bag is in great condition, looks new except for the bottom!


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thanks for the confirmation!  I have a small black crossbody I love that fits the bare minimum, and a bunch of larger satchel style black bags, but that medium size is one that I am missing...so I went for it!


Oh yay!! Good for you!  Congrats!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I do! The rest of the bag is in great condition, looks new except for the bottom!


Well you can try using baby wipes, I've never had them make anything worse. If it doesn't work and the bottom bothers you, you could try a matching shoe cream from Saphir or Tarrago, they are on Amazon. If you Google "tarrago shoe cream color chart" under images you'll see the colors to look for. I think it's beautiful regardless!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MAB Morning After  Satchel
> 
> 
> Shop shoegem's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff M.A.B Morning After leather satchel handbag with gold tone hardware with monogram brand imprint and rolled top handles. It is finished with tassel accents, dual exterior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black M/S MAM with short finished tassels and black/white lining/blue zipper track $69


Did you see the back of it, looks so smooshy!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Did you see the back of it, looks so smooshy!


Haha, I did!  Are the wheels turning Shelby??   PERHAPS ANOTHER BLACK MAM???


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Haha, I did!  Are the wheels turning Shelby??   PERHAPS ANOTHER BLACK MAM???


No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no






No


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No


LOL!!!!   Well, if that was a MAB I may have pulled the trigger on it by now!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> LOL!!!!   Well, if that was a MAB I may have pulled the trigger on it by now!!!!


Ugh I don't have a black MAB with a blue zipper track what if I see one now that I know I NEED one.....


----------



## Egel

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thanks for the confirmation!  I have a small black crossbody I love that fits the bare minimum, and a bunch of larger satchel style black bags, but that medium size is one that I am missing...so I went for it!


That is also why I bought it. It can just fit a little bit more. I hope you'll love it too


----------



## JenJBS

RM website has a End of Season sale. Up to 70% off.


----------



## Egel

JenJBS said:


> RM website has a End of Season sale. Up to 70% off.


This is exactly what happens every time. They lure you in with sale and I fall in love with the new collection  




I am also a bit curious about the new micro Edie but I want to see pictures first. No idea how small this micro is.

Edit: beggars can't be choosers but the Celestial Edie in Navy leather and silver hardware, oh my, would love that more than suede.


----------



## LipglossedX

Sassy said:


> I do! The rest of the bag is in great condition, looks new except for the bottom!



Not a real fix but sometimes just conditioning it really well can help blend them in?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Does anyone know where I can buy the little gold half grommet things for Nikkis? I  had them come off on two different bags this week. One I found. Maybe @Shelby33?


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the little gold half grommet things for Nikkis? I  had them come off on two different bags this week. One I found. Maybe @Shelby33?


not sure what those things look like as I don't have Nikkis but I got screws for a Mattie from ebay
GL


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Well you can try using baby wipes, I've never had them make anything worse. If it doesn't work and the bottom bothers you, you could try a matching shoe cream from Saphir or Tarrago, they are on Amazon. If you Google "tarrago shoe cream color chart" under images you'll see the colors to look for. I think it's beautiful regardless!


I’ll try the baby wipes and conditioning it, def can’t hurt!


----------



## Sassy

LipglossedX said:


> Not a real fix but sometimes just conditioning it really well can help blend them in?


I’ll try conditioning it also, I think the entire bag can benefit from a good conditioning although already soft.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the little gold half grommet things for Nikkis? I  had them come off on two different bags this week. One I found. Maybe @Shelby33?


Can you post a picture? I'm also not sure what you are referring to. I have a Nikki that I've been using for spare parts. Maybe I can help.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Black Nikki, not sure what lining. $75 from ThredUp
> 
> 
> https://www.thredup.com/product/women-leather-rebecca-minkoff-black-leather-shoulder-bag/104159070?query_id=544368798875025408&result_id=544368920723800064&suggestion_id=0


do they have much in the way of bags?


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> do they have much in the way of bags?


I've never shopped on ThredUp before. Today they had mostly MACs, smaller crossbody and the newer bags (which I don't know the names of). The only other 2 bags that stood out is this zip devote in a blue color for $63 and a Morning After tote in a nice navy with signature HW for $185.



			https://www.thredup.com/product/women-leather-rebecca-minkoff-blue-leather-shoulder-bag/100021471?query_id=544370649079005184&result_id=544370718670929920
		




			https://www.thredup.com/product/women-leather-rebecca-minkoff-blue-leather-satchel/99227486?query_id=544370649079005184&result_id=544370718670929920


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> I've never shopped on ThredUp before. Today they had mostly MACs, smaller crossbody and the newer bags (which I don't know the names of). The only other 2 bags that stood out is this zip devote in a blue color for $63 and a Morning After tote in a nice navy with signature HW for $185.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thredup.com/product/women-leather-rebecca-minkoff-blue-leather-shoulder-bag/100021471?query_id=544370649079005184&result_id=544370718670929920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thredup.com/product/women-leather-rebecca-minkoff-blue-leather-satchel/99227486?query_id=544370649079005184&result_id=544370718670929920


interesting
GL selling the tote for that price


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> interesting
> GL selling the tote for that price


Assume it will get marked down at some point. If you think about it, siggy hardware is from 2008-2010? So like 10+ year old bag which is not one of the popular styles for $185 is really... aggressive.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Not a real fix but sometimes just conditioning it really well can help blend them in?


Yes!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the little gold half grommet things for Nikkis? I  had them come off on two different bags this week. One I found. Maybe @Shelby33?


The feet?


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Assume it will get marked down at some point. If you think about it, siggy hardware is from 2008-2010? So like 10+ year old bag which is not one of the popular styles for $185 is really... aggressive.


people are funny.....there is still, I think, a mattie on ebay for around $175.  been sitting there for months.  maybe they are waiting for a reasonable offer.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> The feet?


Not the feet, on the sides. Can take a photo of helpful!


----------



## jennalovesbags

@samfalstaff @Shelby33


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> @samfalstaff @Shelby33
> View attachment 5177734


if someone here doesn't help you you might try searching online for handbag studs....you would have to measure pretty precisely.  don't know if these would work for you:
Amazon.com: LQ Industrial 4-Pack 1/2" Purse Handbag Feet Nailhead Round Stud Solid Brass Screw-Back Spike Metal Studs Rivet Leather Craft DIY : Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> @samfalstaff @Shelby33
> View attachment 5177734


Here's mine. They're gold even though they look silver. Mine look a little different. Maybe more OS...?


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Here's mine. They're gold even though they look silver. Mine look a little different. Maybe more OS...?
> View attachment 5178167


Thanks @samfalstaff , I’ll poke around on Amazon.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> @samfalstaff @Shelby33
> View attachment 5177734


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> @samfalstaff @Shelby33
> View attachment 5177734


I think you can buy them on eBay too... Did you say you found one? I glued on on with gorilla glue a year or so ago and it's still there. It was the gorilla super glue.


----------



## Shelby33

Has anyone noticed on PM there are other brands, even 2 LVs, under RM?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Here's mine. They're gold even though they look silver. Mine look a little different. Maybe more OS...?
> View attachment 5178167


My OS studs look gold at the base and the round part is silver, they're so cute.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I think you can buy them on eBay too... Did you say you found one? I glued on on with gorilla glue a year or so ago and it's still there. It was the gorilla super glue.


I found one but still missing another. So frustrating!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Has anyone noticed on PM there are other brands, even 2 LVs, under RM?


Yes!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I found one but still missing another. So frustrating!


I'll see if I have any... Just not sure I have the backing and if I do have it, it needs to be put on with a special tool.. Also a cobbler may be able to help.
I'm almost positive I have silver but I'll have to check about the gold.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Yes!


Is she more popular than LV now?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I'll see if I have any... Just not sure I have the backing and if I do have it, it needs to be put on with a special tool.. Also a cobbler may be able to help.


I should just be able to glue it, I think.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I should just be able to glue it, I think.


OK I will look today, it's gold you're after right?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> OK I will look today, it's gold you're after right?


Yes, thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Yes, thank you!


OK didn't have a chance to look today but will tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Sassy

I made an impulse purchase without looking at the measurements, assumed this was a MAM but it’s a MAB  I guess I’ll see if it works for me when it comes. My first FDL lining! Anyone else have this bag?


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-handle-bag-auws8


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> I made an impulse purchase without looking at the measurements, assumed this was a MAM but it’s a MAB  I guess I’ll see if it works for me when it comes. My first FDL lining! Anyone else have this bag?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-handle-bag-auws8


It's definitely a MAB!!  Don't worry if you don't love it, I'm sure someone here would buy it from you.  Yes a few of us have this bag.  It's amazing...this is the stonewashed leather and very hard to find.  You scored a great bag!!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> I made an impulse purchase without looking at the measurements, assumed this was a MAM but it’s a MAB  I guess I’ll see if it works for me when it comes. My first FDL lining! Anyone else have this bag?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-handle-bag-auws8


You did good.  Many of us here including me prefer the MAB to the MAM.  It is large but I think in black it looks smaller than in a lighter or brighter color.  
and @Antonia says it's SW leather.  People search for those.
This is of those lucky ones where the seller didn't know what they had IMO


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> It's definitely a MAB!!  Don't worry if you don't love it, I'm sure someone here would buy it from you.  Yes a few of us have this bag.  It's amazing...this is the stonewashed leather and very hard to find.  You scored a great bag!!


Thanks! I saw the leather and lining and it looked so nice, I didn’t know it was SW! Looking forward to getting it!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I made an impulse purchase without looking at the measurements, assumed this was a MAM but it’s a MAB  I guess I’ll see if it works for me when it comes. My first FDL lining! Anyone else have this bag?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-handle-bag-auws8


Yes I have this and Antonia does too, it's very slouchy! And soft (SW) I will never get rid of mine 
I love black leather with brass HW.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I have this and Antonia does too, it's very slouchy! And soft (SW) I will never get rid of mine
> I love black leather with brass HW.


oh, brass HW.....I thought gold.  that's good for my taste - I like brass better


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> oh, brass HW.....I thought gold.  that's good for my taste - I like brass better


The bags with the long finished tassels are either silver or brass


----------



## Sassy

jennalovesbags said:


> Thanks @samfalstaff , I’ll poke around on Amazon.


@jennalovesbags Did you manage to find the stud/grommet somewhere? I realized I have one missing too so need to look for a gold one as well


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> OK I will look today, it's gold you're after right?


@Shelby33 please let me know where I can find a gold one as well!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> @jennalovesbags Did you manage to find the stud/grommet somewhere? I realized I have one missing too so need to look for a gold one as well


OMG I was supposed to look! It will be done in the next hour, sorry!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Thanks! I saw the leather and lining and it looked so nice, I didn’t know it was SW! Looking forward to getting it!


Did you get it yet??


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Did you get it yet??


Not yet, it just got shipped today so probably after the weekend. TRR is so slow with shipping!


----------



## Shelby33

@samfalstaff @Sassy I have some gold studs, they are not OS they are round (from middle school era) let me know how many you need.


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> @samfalstaff @Sassy I have some gold studs, they are not OS they are round (from middle school era) let me know how many you need.


You are awesome!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> @samfalstaff @Sassy I have some gold studs, they are not OS they are round (from middle school era) let me know how many you need.


I'm good. Didn't need any, but @jennalovesbags also needed some.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> You are awesome!


I agree!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I'm good. Didn't need any, but @jennalovesbags also needed some.


I swear Sam I always direct things to you accidently, sorry! @jennalovesbags PM me your address please and I can send you a few.


----------



## Shelby33

Does anyone have a Hammitt bag? They look really nice.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I swear Sam I always direct things to you accidently, sorry! @jennalovesbags PM me your address please and I can send you a few.


Will do, thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I swear Sam I always direct things to you accidently, sorry! @jennalovesbags PM me your address please and I can send you a few.


No worries!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Does anyone have a Hammitt bag? They look really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181809
> View attachment 5181810


I do. I've got the first one in black leather with red trim and another style in grey and black. The leather is amazingly soft, but both bags have a slight plastic smell to them which is why I haven't used them yet. They've been sitting in my closet for several months now happily off-gassing.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I do. I've got the first one in black leather with red trim and another style in grey and black. The leather is amazingly soft, but both bags have a slight plastic smell to them which is why I haven't used them yet. They've been sitting in my closet for several months now happily off-gassing.


You'll have to let me know how you like them once you use them! Have you tried airing them out outside?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> You'll have to let me know how you like them once you use them! Have you tried airing them out outside?


I put the first bag outside, but that didn't help. It doesn't bother me as much as musty or smoky odors, but it certainly doesn't make me want to use them. I did use a wristlet from them for a bit which I really liked.  I think it's called the Nash.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I put the first bag outside, but that didn't help. It doesn't bother me as much as musty or smoky odors, but it certainly doesn't make me want to use them. I did use a wristlet from them for a bit which I really liked.  I think it's called the Nash.


Is the leather really soft on the bags?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Is the leather really soft on the bags?


Oh yes! It rivals stonewash. Or that's what I remember. I haven't pet those particular bags in a while.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh yes! It rivals stonewash. Or that's what I remember. I haven't pet those particular bags in a while.


Well you better go do that


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Well you better go do that


I know! Too many bags, so little time!


----------



## Shelby33

Anyone want to see all the kittens I had in 2009?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Anyone want to see all the kittens I had in 2009?
> View attachment 5182487
> View attachment 5182489
> View attachment 5182490
> View attachment 5182491
> View attachment 5182492
> View attachment 5182493


OMG, how adorable!!  I love the one that looks like he's/she's sucking a thumb (do cats have thumbs?? )


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, how adorable!!  I love the one that looks like he's/she's sucking a thumb (do cats have thumbs?? )


Sometimes called double paws (polydactyl).  My cat Essie has two, one on top of the other. They are just extra toes. Emily had huge paws.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Anyone want to see all the kittens I had in 2009?
> View attachment 5182487
> View attachment 5182489
> View attachment 5182490
> View attachment 5182491
> View attachment 5182492
> View attachment 5182493


so cute!  I've had kittens one at a time but never a litter.  Must be so fun.  Did you keep any of these?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Anyone want to see all the kittens I had in 2009?
> View attachment 5182487
> View attachment 5182489
> View attachment 5182490
> View attachment 5182491
> View attachment 5182492
> View attachment 5182493



Aww kitties!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so cute!  I've had kittens one at a time but never a litter.  Must be so fun.  Did you keep any of these?


This was 2 litters. They were born within a week of each other, but Belle.... She wanted nothing to do with them. Marcie took Belle's kittens to her spot and took care of them all somehow. When they were 8 weeks old I brought them to this local garden center, the owner worked for the humane society. She had a list of ppl who wanted a kitten (customers she knew). Me and my Mom walked around and looked at plants and went back in and the last one was being picked up. 
It was a lot of fun, the kids saw Marcies being born but Belle hid which is what I would think they would normally do? But Marcie came and got us. 
It was fun until they started climbing up my leg.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This was 2 litters. They were born within a week of each other, but Belle.... She wanted nothing to do with them. Marcie took Belle's kittens to her spot and took care of them all somehow. When they were 8 weeks old I brought them to this local garden center, the owner worked for the humane society. She had a list of ppl who wanted a kitten (customers she knew). Me and my Mom walked around and looked at plants and went back in and the last one was being picked up.
> It was a lot of fun, the kids saw Marcies being born but Belle hid which is what I would think they would normally do? But Marcie came and got us.
> It was fun until they started climbing up my leg.


sweet
glad you found good homes but I think I'd be sad to let them go....not that it's a good idea to keep that many cats but they're so cute when they're little 
So is Belle the one that's still with you?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> sweet
> glad you found good homes but I think I'd be sad to let them go....not that it's a good idea to keep that many cats but they're so cute when they're little
> So is Belle the one that's still with you?


No. And now we can't remember if it was Belle who had the kittens. Marcie was with me until last year, she had cancer and had to be put down about 2 years ago. She was 13. Right now I have Lila and Essie, who were adopted out but I told anyone who took a kitten to return it to me if they couldn't keep it, and these 2 came back 4 years ago. They're about 10 years old now.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> sweet
> glad you found good homes but I think I'd be sad to let them go....not that it's a good idea to keep that many cats but they're so cute when they're little
> So is Belle the one that's still with you?


We were just talking about how we gave a kitten to one of Kats teachers. The NICEST woman from Puerto Rico, she named the cat after her but in Spanish. The teacher was so excited. 
Once in that class a kid was making fun of a neighborhood kid we knew, he was autistic. Kat threw a chair at him and the teacher said "You just earned extra credit"


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No. And now we can't remember if it was Belle who had the kittens. Marcie was with me until last year, she had cancer and had to be put down about 2 years ago. She was 13. Right now I have Lila and Essie, who were adopted out but I told anyone who took a kitten to return it to me if they couldn't keep it, and these 2 came back 4 years ago. They're about 10 years old now.


so sweet that you took them back


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No. And now we can't remember if it was Belle who had the kittens. Marcie was with me until last year, she had cancer and had to be put down about 2 years ago. She was 13. Right now I have Lila and Essie, who were adopted out but I told anyone who took a kitten to return it to me if they couldn't keep it, and these 2 came back 4 years ago. They're about 10 years old now.


so the two of them came back to you as a pair at about six years old?  I bet deep down they recognized you from when they were babies and you were the one who handled and raised them.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so the two of them came back to you as a pair at about six years old?  I bet deep down they recognized you from when they were babies and you were the one who handled and raised them.


I wonder about that actually. Lila has long hair and it was all matted . It was a couple divorcing and it was only supposed to be for a few days but they never came back.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I wonder about that actually. Lila has long hair and it was all matted . It was a couple divorcing and it was only supposed to be for a few days but they never came back.


wow.  on the one hand they knew you'd care for the cats so in that way maybe it was better than bringing them to the shelter.  but not fair to you.  and you'd think one of them could have kept the cats.
Well you've given them a good home and hopefully they've brought you joy.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow.  on the one hand they knew you'd care for the cats so in that way maybe it was better than bringing them to the shelter.  but not fair to you.  and you'd think one of them could have kept the cats.
> Well you've given them a good home and hopefully they've brought you joy.


Yeah they are growing on me. Before they couldn't get near me because of Marcie.


----------



## Shelby33

So remember the bag I got from TRR and it had film in it? I'm trying to return the film, but the link they send me doesn't work because I'm using a phone. My printer is wireless, I can't print or even see the label. 
I was wondering if anyone with a desktop, if I forwarded the link, would be able to see it... Usually I just take a screenshot and print it but this one I just can't do it. 
Or should I just send it back usps?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> So remember the bag I got from TRR and it had film in it? I'm trying to return the film, but the link they send me doesn't work because I'm using a phone. My printer is wireless, I can't print or even see the label.
> I was wondering if anyone with a desktop, if I forwarded the link, would be able to see it... Usually I just take a screenshot and print it but this one I just can't do it.
> Or should I just send it back usps?


You can PM me the link. I'll see if I can see the label.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> So remember the bag I got from TRR and it had film in it? I'm trying to return the film, but the link they send me doesn't work because I'm using a phone. My printer is wireless, I can't print or even see the label.
> I was wondering if anyone with a desktop, if I forwarded the link, would be able to see it... Usually I just take a screenshot and print it but this one I just can't do it.
> Or should I just send it back usps?



I can try and forward it to you as well! Let me know


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You can PM me the link. I'll see if I can see the label.


Thank you, I already told @LipglossedX I was finally able to print it. But thank you guys so much for offering. 
TRR credited me 30.00 for a "customer courtesy"


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you, I already told @LipglossedX I was finally able to print it. But thank you guys so much for offering.
> TRR credited me 30.00 for a "customer courtesy"


wow, you being a nice, conscientious person actually paid off


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow, you being a nice, conscientious person actually paid off


Yes I did not expect that!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I did not expect that!


you went to some effort which most people wouldn't bother to do.  well deserved, but yes, surprising


----------



## samfalstaff

Got my green devote. It's beautiful! Took a ton of pictures this weekend of bags I'm trying to sell, but then I forgot to take a pic of the devote! So I'll post a lovely reveal soon. Just wanted to say thank you @jennalovesbags


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Got my green devote. It's beautiful! Took a ton of pictures this weekend of bags I'm trying to sell, but then I forgot to take a pic of the devote! So I'll post a lovely reveal soon. Just wanted to say thank you @jennalovesbags


Glad you love it!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Got my green devote. It's beautiful! Took a ton of pictures this weekend of bags I'm trying to sell, but then I forgot to take a pic of the devote! So I'll post a lovely reveal soon. Just wanted to say thank you @jennalovesbags


Which bags are you planning to sell? We are your target customers!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Got my green devote. It's beautiful! Took a ton of pictures this weekend of bags I'm trying to sell, but then I forgot to take a pic of the devote! So I'll post a lovely reveal soon. Just wanted to say thank you @jennalovesbags


selling any SW?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> selling any SW?


Nope. I'm not letting go of those.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Which bags are you planning to sell? We are your target customers!


Nothing too exciting. Just two OS Morning After bags. I created a thread for them in the auction listings forum. One of them I'm sad to say goodbye to, but I just don't use it enough. And I have a love/hate relationship with MABs.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Nope. I'm not letting go of those.


don't blame you
but never say never


----------



## jennalovesbags

Feeling much lighter today. I rehomed three RM bags I wasn't drawn to (two went to ladies here!) and just packed up a huge box of kate spade apparel that I have no need to wear any more. I still have SO MUCH from my 3 1/2 years working there, but working from home has really clarified what I "need" to hang on to.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Feeling much lighter today. I rehomed three RM bags I wasn't drawn to (two went to ladies here!) and just packed up a huge box of kate spade apparel that I have no need to wear any more. I still have SO MUCH from my 3 1/2 years working there, but working from home has really clarified what I "need" to hang on to.


feels good to rehome stuff.  but seems for me that every time I sell or give away a bag I justify getting a new one


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> feels good to rehome stuff.  but seems for me that every time I sell or give away a bag I justify getting a new one


haha I mean... I'm only searching for Nikkis these days. Happy that I tried other styles (like the devote), but they weren't for me. And I think I'm happy with the two MAMs I have.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Feeling much lighter today. I rehomed three RM bags I wasn't drawn to (two went to ladies here!) and just packed up a huge box of kate spade apparel that I have no need to wear any more. I still have SO MUCH from my 3 1/2 years working there, but working from home has really clarified what I "need" to hang on to.


It's the best feeling in the world to declutter/organize/etc...good for you!!  I have another huge bag of clothes to consign and I cannot wait to get rid of them as they are in a huge bag in my closet taking up precious real estate!! It's funny but I don't find myself really looking for bags that much anymore...I feel pretty good about what I have and I can see everything which helps. Having stacks upon stacks of bags is overwhelming (also clothes). I could still do better!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> It's the best feeling in the world to declutter/organize/etc...good for you!!  I have another huge bag of clothes to consign and I cannot wait to get rid of them as they are in a huge bag in my closet taking up precious real estate!! It's funny but I don't find myself really looking for bags that much anymore...I feel pretty good about what I have and I can see everything which helps. Having stacks upon stacks of bags is overwhelming (also clothes). I could still do better!


It feels so cathartic when you get rid of stuff! I did that with a bunch of baby stuff that we don't need anymore and I felt so much lighter. I have trouble doing that with my personal stuff like clothes and bags though, as my husband reminds me almost everyday 

I don't know how I got back on the RM train this time, I think it's mostly nostalgia since it reminds me of the time in my life when I was really into them (10+ years ago), when I was a single girl living in NYC. Now I'm a suburban mom of 2 young kids who has been working from home due to the pandemic so I feel like a different person sometimes. Even if it's a small link to the past, I've been having so much fun getting reacquainted with bags of my past


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> It's the best feeling in the world to declutter/organize/etc...good for you!!  I have another huge bag of clothes to consign and I cannot wait to get rid of them as they are in a huge bag in my closet taking up precious real estate!! It's funny but I don't find myself really looking for bags that much anymore...I feel pretty good about what I have and I can see everything which helps. Having stacks upon stacks of bags is overwhelming (also clothes). I could still do better!


I’m sending my apparel to TRR. They take such a big cut, but it is easier.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> haha I mean... I'm only searching for Nikkis these days. Happy that I tried other styles (like the devote), but they weren't for me. And I think I'm happy with the two MAMs I have.


I'm not really searching for any bag these days but I'm be tempted if something SW came up


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m sending my apparel to TRR. They take such a big cut, but it is easier.


It's so hard to sell clothes yourself (like eBay, etc) because it's time consuming to take all the pics, and post all the measurements-better to let someone else do it!  Plus, people like to try things on.  I buy a lot of my clothes from TRR!!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> It feels so cathartic when you get rid of stuff! I did that with a bunch of baby stuff that we don't need anymore and I felt so much lighter. I have trouble doing that with my personal stuff like clothes and bags though, as my husband reminds me almost everyday
> 
> I don't know how I got back on the RM train this time, I think it's mostly nostalgia since it reminds me of the time in my life when I was really into them (10+ years ago), when I was a single girl living in NYC. Now I'm a suburban mom of 2 young kids who has been working from home due to the pandemic so I feel like a different person sometimes. Even if it's a small link to the past, I've been having so much fun getting reacquainted with bags of my past


It's easy now to get on the RM train for old school bags because they're so much more affordable and if you can find them in really good condition, all the better!   Back in the day, the MAB was $5-600 and the Nikki was $6-700 or something like that.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> It's so hard to sell clothes yourself (like eBay, etc) because it's time consuming to take all the pics, and post all the measurements-better to let someone else do it!  Plus, people like to try things on.  I buy a lot of my clothes from TRR!!


that's interesting
I feel like I need to try clothes on.  Maybe if it was something like a top in a style/brand that was similar to one I had.  def not jeans for me.


----------



## Sassy

I finally got my black MA from TRR, and while I am more of a MAM girl I thought I bought a MAB (dimensions said 16” width) but it ended up being a MAM after all! I think @Antonia said it was SW and it is indeed very soft, almost silky


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> I finally got my black MA from TRR, and while I am more of a MAM girl I thought I bought a MAB (dimensions said 16” width) but it ended up being a MAM after all! I think @Antonia said it was SW and it is indeed very soft, almost silky


very nice
looks to be in good shape too


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> I finally got my black MA from TRR, and while I am more of a MAM girl I thought I bought a MAB (dimensions said 16” width) but it ended up being a MAM after all! I think @Antonia said it was SW and it is indeed very soft, almost silky


That's great!! Congrats, it's beautiful!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sassy said:


> I finally got my black MA from TRR, and while I am more of a MAM girl I thought I bought a MAB (dimensions said 16” width) but it ended up being a MAM after all! I think @Antonia said it was SW and it is indeed very soft, almost silky



Congratulations!


----------



## Sassy

@sdkitty @Antonia @JenJBS Thank you!! It really is a lovely bag!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> @sdkitty @Antonia @JenJBS Thank you!! It really is a lovely bag!


good that you got the size you prefer


----------



## LipglossedX

Sassy said:


> I finally got my black MA from TRR, and while I am more of a MAM girl I thought I bought a MAB (dimensions said 16” width) but it ended up being a MAM after all! I think @Antonia said it was SW and it is indeed very soft, almost silky



Looks beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I finally got my black MA from TRR, and while I am more of a MAM girl I thought I bought a MAB (dimensions said 16” width) but it ended up being a MAM after all! I think @Antonia said it was SW and it is indeed very soft, almost silky


Congratulations!!! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> I finally got my black MA from TRR, and while I am more of a MAM girl I thought I bought a MAB (dimensions said 16” width) but it ended up being a MAM after all! I think @Antonia said it was SW and it is indeed very soft, almost silky


Very nice!


----------



## Sassy

@LipglossedX @Shelby33 @samfalstaff  Thank you!! It was an exciting day!


----------



## Shelby33

@Sassy you were asking about tangerine and I said it had mosaic lining, I think it also had b/w floral. But it's the only orange with sig HW.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> @LipglossedX @Shelby33 @samfalstaff  Thank you!! It was an exciting day!


I still remember when I got that same bag except it was a MAB, I used it for 31 days straight!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> @Sassy you were asking about tangerine and I said it had mosaic lining, I think it also had b/w floral. But it's the only orange with sig HW.


I have an orange-ish MAM with B&W floral and siggy HW and always wondered if it was tangerine bc it's not very "orange". I thought maybe it was burnt orange bc I thought burnt orange is a little more brown/tan in it, and tangerine was a little brighter orange but maybe that's not the case.


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> I still remember when I got that same bag except it was a MAB, I used it for 31 days straight!


I think it would be lovely in a MAB! When the MAM showed up I has happy, but now I am like maybe I need it in a MAB also!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I have an orange-ish MAM with B&W floral and siggy HW and always wondered if it was tangerine bc it's not very "orange". I thought maybe it was burnt orange bc I thought burnt orange is a little more brown/tan in it, and tangerine was a little brighter orange but maybe that's not the case.


That sounds like tangerine! I want a tangerine Nikki!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I think it would be lovely in a MAB! When the MAM showed up I has happy, but now I am like maybe I need it in a MAB also!


Oh is that your dog? I need more info about him/her/undecided.


----------



## Shelby33

Some things that are bugging me:
Poshmark sending me notifications to help new poshers grow etc. 
Poshmark sending notifications when someone makes an offer which should be private! 
We don't have any good forks because my son uses them for tools (has plenty of tools) and I can't find the one good fork I hid. 
Spoons-see above. 

I feel much better now.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Some things that are bugging me:
> Poshmark sending me notifications to help new poshers grow etc.
> Poshmark sending notifications when someone makes an offer which should be private!
> We don't have any good forks because my son uses them for tools (has plenty of tools) and I can't find the one good fork I hid.
> Spoons-see above.
> 
> I feel much better now.


Poshmark bugs me....hate all the 'notifications'...I finally had to delete the app from my phone as it was constantly beeping.  Ugh!!

LOL @ your son/fork situation!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> That sounds like tangerine! I want a tangerine Nikki!!!!


Tangerine?


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Oh is that your dog? I need more info about him/her/undecided.


Yes, that's my pup Otis! And I think he definitely identifies with the pronouns he/him/his as he likes to lick his frank and beans on the regular


----------



## snibor

Thought of you ladies. New MAB bags on RM website. I love NY collection.


----------



## Naminé

snibor said:


> Thought of you ladies. New MAB bags on RM website. I love NY collection.


I love edgy bags.... but these look too busy and over-the-top to me.  I think the only one that looks decent is the buckle MAM. I think RM had an older design with buckles before, didn't she?

I think the gold one miiiight look okay if the fringes weren't so long.


----------



## snibor

There’s also this bag RM is carrying but not on her website yet.    I like it!


----------



## Sassy

snibor said:


> Thought of you ladies. New MAB bags on RM website. I love NY collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190224
> View attachment 5190225
> View attachment 5190226
> View attachment 5190227


Agree that these new bags are way too busy. I think a lot of us are attracted to her MA bags due to their simplicity and awesome leathers and these bags look like they don’t have either


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Yes, that's my pup Otis! And I think he definitely identifies with the pronouns he/him/his as he likes to lick his frank and beans on the regular


This made me literally laugh out loud at midnight and I woke up the baby  !


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Thought of you ladies. New MAB bags on RM website. I love NY collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190224
> View attachment 5190225
> View attachment 5190226
> View attachment 5190227


Well I don't like any of them, especially the red one. BUT it's nice to see someone doing studs/embellishments again. A little too much for me, though.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Tangerine?


What color is the leather around the nameplate inside the bag? Is it the same or a stronger color?


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Tangerine?







__





						Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Tangerine
					

After spotting this bag on Vanessa Hudgens, all Rebecca Minkoff fans have been going crazy over this bag! The bag is the Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Tangerine from the Spring 2008 collection. While the bag has not hit stores yet, it has already created a buzz. The color is not an...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> What color is the leather around the nameplate inside the bag? Is it the same or a stronger color?


It’s about the same color. The pic of the bag on Vanessa Hudgens looks like a brighter, deeper orange. The pic of the bag on Megs’ post looks like a more muted orange like my bag


----------



## Naminé

Sassy said:


> Agree that these new bags are way too busy. I think a lot of us are attracted to her MA bags due to their simplicity and awesome leathers and these bags look like they don’t have either


Agree. I think Kate Spade did the "I love NY" collection much better than RM. The collection is simple, no tacky embellishments, and is super cute. Sometimes less is more. None of these bags scream "NY" to me. Sorry, Becky.


----------



## Sassy

I was curious so went to the RM site and saw this newly designed MAB Hobo. Interesting but looks nothing like the old MAB hobo!









						M.A.B. Hobo
					

Crafted with genuine leather and accented with antique brass hardware, the new M.A.B. Hobo Bag in 'Malbeck' is spacious enough for your laptop and then some. Plus, the adjustable shoulder strap can be worn as a crossbody, so it will lighten the weight you’re carrying.    Style #: HU21TMBH74...




					www.rebeccaminkoff.com


----------



## laurenrr

Sassy said:


> Tangerine?


This looks like the same leather as my tangerine plan b


----------



## Naminé

Sassy said:


> I was curious so went to the RM site and saw this newly designed MAB Hobo. Interesting but looks nothing like the old MAB hobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.B. Hobo
> 
> 
> Crafted with genuine leather and accented with antique brass hardware, the new M.A.B. Hobo Bag in 'Malbeck' is spacious enough for your laptop and then some. Plus, the adjustable shoulder strap can be worn as a crossbody, so it will lighten the weight you’re carrying.    Style #: HU21TMBH74...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com



That is a pretty bag. But you are right, it looks nothing like the original. She likes to reuse names for every bag she makes for some reason.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> It’s about the same color. The pic of the bag on Vanessa Hudgens looks like a brighter, deeper orange. The pic of the bag on Megs’ post looks like a more muted orange like my bag


I know! So confusing... Oh did you check the reference library, should be a thread for orange RMs. (If the pics are still there) , but I'll do some reading in a bit.


----------



## Shelby33

Naminé said:


> That is a pretty bag. But you are right, it looks nothing like the original. She likes to reuse names for every bag she makes for some reason.


And names of colors....


----------



## Shelby33

Naminé said:


> I love edgy bags.... but these look too busy and over-the-top to me.  I think the only one that looks decent is the buckle MAM. I think RM had an older design with buckles before, didn't she?
> 
> I think the gold one miiiight look okay if the fringes weren't so long.


"I love NY" that's how she got started right after 9/11.


----------



## Shelby33

This time last year we were finally here, in a new house with a cranky baby who needed a nap and no furniture. Kat couldn't walk without help, or used a wheelchair, now she's an active mom with a 4.0. 
I still am not used to how beautiful it is here. Hope I never get used to it. 
I miss my family though... But all in all it was a great move.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> This time last year we were finally here, in a new house with a cranky baby who needed a nap and no furniture. Kat couldn't walk without help, or used a wheelchair, now she's an active mom with a 4.0.
> I still am not used to how beautiful it is here. Hope I never get used to it.
> I miss my family though... But all in all it was a great move.


Your home sounds like a magical place! Very glad it all worked out!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Your home sounds like a magical place! Very glad it all worked out!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> This looks like the same leather as my tangerine plan b


@Sassy i think this says it all!


----------



## laurenrr

Sassy said:


> Tangerine?


here is my tangerine


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> This time last year we were finally here, in a new house with a cranky baby who needed a nap and no furniture. Kat couldn't walk without help, or used a wheelchair, now she's an active mom with a 4.0.
> I still am not used to how beautiful it is here. Hope I never get used to it.
> I miss my family though... But all in all it was a great move.


It sounds like the right move. Where did you move from? (I am late to the party so don't know the back story)


----------



## Sassy

laurenrr said:


> here is my tangerine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191160
> View attachment 5191161


That does look like my bag! @laurenrr is your bag definitely tangerine? I bought mine preloved (like 10 years ago lol) and the seller said it was tangerine but I was never 100% sure bc tangerine looked so much deeper orange in some pictures.


----------



## laurenrr

Sassy said:


> That does look like my bag! @laurenrr is your bag definitely tangerine? I bought mine preloved (like 10 years ago lol) and the seller said it was tangerine but I was never 100% sure bc tangerine looked so much deeper orange in some pictures.


Yes i think it looks just like your bag! Yes mine is definitely tangerine and i am the first owner


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> It sounds like the right move. Where did you move from? (I am late to the party so don't know the back story)


We moved from MA to VT exactly a year ago, the year before had been a bit rough. VT is beautiful, even in the winter.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> This looks like the same leather as my tangerine plan b


I always wanted to try the plan b.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> I always wanted to try the plan b.


I really liked carrying it-unfortunately i stored it improperly and faded one side from sun exposure-will have to try to correct it one day


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I really liked carrying it-unfortunately i stored it improperly and faded one side from sun exposure-will have to try to correct it one day


I bet it would be easy to correct! I almost bought an ocean plan b, kind of kicking myself for not getting it.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> That does look like my bag! @laurenrr is your bag definitely tangerine? I bought mine preloved (like 10 years ago lol) and the seller said it was tangerine but I was never 100% sure bc tangerine looked so much deeper orange in some pictures.


I wonder if conditioning would deepen the color?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> I bet it would be easy to correct! I almost bought an ocean plan b, kind of kicking myself for not getting it.


Oooh yes it would be lovely in ocean!


----------



## Sassy

Roadie! The leather is super soft and chewy, with bird lining.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Roadie! The leather is super soft and chewy, with bird lining.


Love it!


----------



## Shelby33

I had a dream last night-you know those signs that they sell that tell you what to do in each room ("eat" "gather" "relax" etc). I needed to fund bags so made "signs for real people" I don't remember them all but one said "Don't ask me again if you can visit your uncle in jail" and one said "Can we get through one Thanksgiving without the police coming", I made a ton of money and wanted this grey/eggplant MAB but the seller would not accept ANY of my offers even though I offered 2500.00. I woke up so pissed off


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I had a dream last night-you know those signs that they sell that tell you what to do in each room ("eat" "gather" "relax" etc). I needed to fund bags so made "signs for real people" I don't remember them all but one said "Don't ask me again if you can visit your uncle in jail" and one said "Can we get through one Thanksgiving without the police coming", I made a ton of money and wanted this grey/eggplant MAB but the seller would not accept ANY of my offers even though I offered 2500.00. I woke up so pissed off


OMG, you have the best stories!!  Love this!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I had a dream last night-you know those signs that they sell that tell you what to do in each room ("eat" "gather" "relax" etc). I needed to fund bags so made "signs for real people" I don't remember them all but one said "Don't ask me again if you can visit your uncle in jail" and one said "Can we get through one Thanksgiving without the police coming", I made a ton of money and wanted this grey/eggplant MAB but the seller would not accept ANY of my offers even though I offered 2500.00. I woke up so pissed off


Wow! What poop of a seller even if they only existed in your head. Is this a bag that you are actually on the hunt for?


----------



## LipglossedX

continuing from the Deals thread. Here's a quick picture of my Dark Grey MAM against Stonewash Black...


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> continuing from the Deals thread. Here's a quick picture of my Dark Grey MAM against Stonewash Black...
> 
> View attachment 5195380


Oh, wow. It's very dark. I see what you mean. The leather looks very nice!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, wow. It's very dark. I see what you mean. The leather looks very nice!



Leather on mine is really smooth but does feel thinner than other leathers. I heard the Dark Grey Matinee's are different? so not sure it's all the same kind.


----------



## Sassy

LipglossedX said:


> continuing from the Deals thread. Here's a quick picture of my Dark Grey MAM against Stonewash Black...
> 
> View attachment 5195380


Beautiful! It's dark but very different from black, I guess side by side anyway. It looks almost brown in the pic!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! What poop of a seller even if they only existed in your head. Is this a bag that you are actually on the hunt for?


Yes but I'm pretty sure it's hopeless. 



Silver HW and paisley lining!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Leather on mine is really smooth but does feel thinner than other leathers. I heard the Dark Grey Matinee's are different? so not sure it's all the same kind.


My dk grey Matinee does have different feeling leather than my MAM or MAB.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Roadie! The leather is super soft and chewy, with bird lining.


What's the size on this? I love it!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> What's the size on this? I love it!


It’s about 13”W by 9” H and 5” D. Maybe about the same size as a Beloved?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes but I'm pretty sure it's hopeless.
> View attachment 5195817
> View attachment 5195818
> 
> Silver HW and paisley lining!


Interesting color-blocking! I'll be on the lookout!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Interesting color-blocking! I'll be on the lookout!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Do you think we will ever see THIS up for sale?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Do you think we will ever see THIS up for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197388



I will let you know if I see one! They are definitely elusive but there has to be some stamped ones somewhere....?


----------



## Naminé

Shelby33 said:


> Do you think we will ever see THIS up for sale?



I want that bag, too! Or any of the others! So pretty and so hard to find. I bet it will be priced realllllllyyyyy high, though.


----------



## Sassy

Naminé said:


> I want that bag, too! Or any of the others! So pretty and so hard to find. I bet it will be priced realllllllyyyyy high, though.


I am not a fan of the stamped bags so I will def let you ladies know if I see one for sale!!


----------



## Naminé

Sassy said:


> I am not a fan of the stamped bags so I will def let you ladies know if I see one for sale!!


You rock! Thank you so much!


----------



## Shelby33

Naminé said:


> I want that bag, too! Or any of the others! So pretty and so hard to find. I bet it will be priced realllllllyyyyy high, though.


Yes very high! I think there were only 3 made? (of the sage).


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I will let you know if I see one! They are definitely elusive but there has to be some stamped ones somewhere....?


I've never seen one! But someone did recently buy a stamped black Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I am not a fan of the stamped bags so I will def let you ladies know if I see one for sale!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

@Sassy I did end up buying that yellow Plan B for 25.00. I have needed a yellow bag, thanks for letting me know!
I think I have everything I need now!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> It’s about 13”W by 9” H and 5” D. Maybe about the same size as a Beloved?


That's a much better size than I thought!


----------



## Shelby33

Was someone looking for an OS dark grey MAM?


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> @Sassy I did end up buying that yellow Plan B for 25.00. I have needed a yellow bag, thanks for letting me know!
> I think I have everything I need now!


Yay! What about a Roadie?


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Was someone looking for an OS dark grey MAM?


Is there one available somewhere?


----------



## LipglossedX

Sassy said:


> Is there one available somewhere?



Pretty sure this one: https://www.therealreal.com/product...bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-handle-bag-b137g

it does look slightly darker than mine but it's hard to tell


----------



## Sassy

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty sure this one: https://www.therealreal.com/product...bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-handle-bag-b137g


Thought that was a question mark?


----------



## LipglossedX

Fluffy cat nap on this rainy day 

(I don't know how one cat grows so much hair  but at least she's super soft to pet)


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 5198130
> 
> 
> Fluffy cat nap on this rainy day
> 
> (I don't know how one cat grows so much hair  but at least she's super soft to pet)


beautiful.  she (or he) goes with the blanket


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> beautiful.  she (or he) goes with the blanket



She does blend in some   she seems to like this one


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> She does blend in some   she seems to like this one


they know how to find the good spots


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes very high! I think there were only 3 made? (of the sage).


Three?!?


----------



## Sassy

For those of you who have MABs and MAMs, how do you store them? I assume if you are regularly rotating/using them everyday, they are just in your closet but for those bags that you are not using regularly, do you stuff them and put them in the dust bags on a shelf or lay them flat without stuffing them? I have my bags stuffed on a shelf but I am running out of room  TRR sent me the Black MAM flat in the box and it didn't create that many creases so I am thinking maybe that is the space-saving way to go...?


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> For those of you who have MABs and MAMs, how do you store them? I assume if you are regularly rotating/using them everyday, they are just in your closet but for those bags that you are not using regularly, do you stuff them and put them in the dust bags on a shelf or lay them flat without stuffing them? I have my bags stuffed on a shelf but I am running out of room  TRR sent me the Black MAM flat in the box and it didn't create that many creases so I am thinking maybe that is the space-saving way to go...?


I stuff them and store them upright. I think many do store them flat to save space as these bags fluff out well, but I cringe at all that wrinkled leather. At some point, it must distort the shape, right?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Three?!?


That's what I read, 3. There were more of the black/blue stamp which is unbelievably beautiful


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> For those of you who have MABs and MAMs, how do you store them? I assume if you are regularly rotating/using them everyday, they are just in your closet but for those bags that you are not using regularly, do you stuff them and put them in the dust bags on a shelf or lay them flat without stuffing them? I have my bags stuffed on a shelf but I am running out of room  TRR sent me the Black MAM flat in the box and it didn't create that many creases so I am thinking maybe that is the space-saving way to go...?


I have some sitting on shelves but I don't stuff them. I also have some hanging on these but I put padding between this and the handles. Got them on Amazon.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> For those of you who have MABs and MAMs, how do you store them? I assume if you are regularly rotating/using them everyday, they are just in your closet but for those bags that you are not using regularly, do you stuff them and put them in the dust bags on a shelf or lay them flat without stuffing them? I have my bags stuffed on a shelf but I am running out of room  TRR sent me the Black MAM flat in the box and it didn't create that many creases so I am thinking maybe that is the space-saving way to go...?


I stuff mine and keep on shelves but I don't really worry that much if they aren't fully stuffed of they get squished down.  we like them to puddle anyway, right?


----------



## Shelby33

Yay! What about a Roadie? 
[/QUOTE]
OMG you're killing me!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I stuff mine and keep on shelves but I don't really worry that much if they aren't fully stuffed of they get squished down.  we like them to puddle anyway, right?


That's my feeling!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> @Sassy I did end up buying that yellow Plan B for 25.00. I have needed a yellow bag, thanks for letting me know!
> I think I have everything I need now!


I know that yellow bag is going to look so much more beautiful after you get it and take pics.  the seller's pics aren't that great IMO


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I know that yellow bag is going to look so much more beautiful after you get it and take pics.  the seller's pics aren't that great IMO


Yeah they aren't that great!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 5198130
> 
> 
> Fluffy cat nap on this rainy day
> 
> (I don't know how one cat grows so much hair  but at least she's super soft to pet)


That's exactly how Lila sleeps!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful.  she (or he) goes with the blanket


Calicos are always girls! Well 99% of the time!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 5198130
> 
> 
> Fluffy cat nap on this rainy day
> 
> (I don't know how one cat grows so much hair  but at least she's super soft to pet)


Adorable!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Calicos are always girls! Well 99% of the time!


yes, and I had thought that orange cats were almost always male but I learned in my latest search that now more females are coming up orange tabby or whatever


----------



## shesnochill

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty sure this one: https://www.therealreal.com/product...bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-handle-bag-b137g
> 
> it does look slightly darker than mine but it's hard to tell




Damn! Sad I missed this one.

And hello friends!!! It’s been a while.


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Damn! Sad I missed this one.
> 
> And hello friends!!! It’s been a while.


welcome back


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Damn! Sad I missed this one.
> 
> And hello friends!!! It’s been a while.


Hello!! It’s been a while! Hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> Damn! Sad I missed this one.
> 
> And hello friends!!! It’s been a while.



Good to have you back!


----------



## laurenrr

shesnochill said:


> Damn! Sad I missed this one.
> 
> And hello friends!!! It’s been a while.


Hi!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes, and I had thought that orange cats were almost always male but I learned in my latest search that now more females are coming up orange tabby or whatever


Mine was a boy


And very attracted to his ladder



I can't edit that word but he was very attached to the ladder, NOT attracted.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Mine was a boy
> View attachment 5201458
> 
> And very attracted to his ladder
> View attachment 5201459


OMG so cute!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG so cute!


He was a good guy.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Mine was a boy
> View attachment 5201458
> 
> And very attracted to his ladder
> 
> View attachment 5201459
> 
> I can't edit that word but he was very attached to the ladder, NOT attracted.



Adorable!


----------



## jennalovesbags

My wine mini nikki came from TRR today! I love it. I do wish it had the paisley lining like my other one has though.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> My wine mini nikki came from TRR today! I love it. I do wish it had the paisley lining like my other one has though.


How does the leather compare? What lining does it have?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> How does the leather compare? What lining does it have?


It's b/w floral. The leather is about the same but more uniform in grain, which I like.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> It's b/w floral. The leather is about the same but more uniform in grain, which I like.


Sounds nice! I have two, a mini with paisley and a full size with mosaic and they are totally different. And very different from my wine MAM which is very different from the MAB.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Sounds nice! I have two, a mini with paisley and a full size with mosaic and they are totally different. And very different from my wine MAM which is very different from the MAB.


I definitely do want to find a full size at some point.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> My wine mini nikki came from TRR today! I love it. I do wish it had the paisley lining like my other one has though.


Congrats!!  A full size Nikki o/s with Paisley is a needle in the haystack I think!  I would love to find one myself.  Mine has B&W floral, which I still love but...something about wine/paisley!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Congrats!!  A full size Nikki o/s with Paisley is a needle in the haystack I think!  I would love to find one myself.  Mine has B&W floral, which I still love but...something about wine/paisley!!


it really is!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Congrats!!  A full size Nikki o/s with Paisley is a needle in the haystack I think!  I would love to find one myself.  Mine has B&W floral, which I still love but...something about wine/paisley!!


I agree. I love my full-sized wine Nikki (B/W floral lining) but would snatch up a full-sized paisley if an affordable one came my way.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> I agree. I love my full-sized wine Nikki (B/W floral lining) but would snatch up a full-sized paisley if an affordable one came my way.



That sounds lovely. Did it come with brass hardware with floral/etc lining? I want to try a wine but was waiting for one that really caught my eye


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> That sounds lovely. Did it come with brass hardware with floral/etc lining? I want to try a wine but was waiting for one that really caught my eye


Yes. OS brass hardware.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. OS brass hardware.
> View attachment 5202949



Really beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Really beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. OS brass hardware.
> View attachment 5202949


So lovely! Really makes me wish that Nikkis worked for me!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> So lovely! Really makes me wish that Nikkis worked for me!


Thanks. They didn’t used to work for me either. I still prefer cross bodies, but there’s something about the way the Nikki drapes that gets me every time.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> He was a good guy.


very cute!  I had an orange tabby who was a good boy too.


----------



## Shelby33

I don't know how many seeds I planted, over 80 and only TWO survived. They are all over town too, I just suck at planting anything from seeds I guess. I think even the roofers felt bad for me. 




I do have morning glories EVERYWHERE though. I pulled out so many but there must be over 100, well over 100.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know how many seeds I planted, over 80 and only TWO survived. They are all over town too, I just suck at planting anything from seeds I guess. I think even the roofers felt bad for me.
> View attachment 5205184
> 
> View attachment 5205186
> 
> I do have morning glories EVERYWHERE though. I pulled out so many but there must be over 100, well over 100.


these are so cheerful


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> these are so cheerful


But one or two out of 80 is sad haha.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> But one or two out of 80 is sad haha.


better than none...will they keep coming back?


----------



## snibor

RM shoe collaboration with Sperry.  She is really getting around. https://www.sperry.com/en/rebecca-minkoff-collaboration/


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> better than none...will they keep coming back?


I don't think they self seed. Also the birds eat most of the seeds. I wish they'd eat the morning glory seeds!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't think they self seed. Also the birds eat most of the seeds. I wish they'd eat the morning glory seeds!


you don't like morning glory


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you don't like morning glory


I don't mind that they grew here, I didn't plant them here though they just turned up. 


But then it just gets ridiculous


----------



## Shelby33

I know everyone usually has a "junk drawer", but I have 2 in the kitchen, 7 small ones in the dining room, oh 8, and 5 in my bedroom. I feel like I should call an organizer in. 
You guys have them right?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I know everyone usually has a "junk drawer", but I have 2 in the kitchen, 7 small ones in the dining room, oh 8, and 5 in my bedroom. I feel like I should call an organizer in.
> You guys have them right?


We have one in the kitchen and hubby has one in our room.  Do underwear drawers count as junk drawers??  Because all of my underwear is in dire need of replacement! LOL!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> We have one in the kitchen and hubby has one in our room.  Do underwear drawers count as junk drawers??  Because all of my underwear is in dire need of replacement! LOL!!!


  
OK so even with your underwear drawer that's still 4 less then me!


----------



## Shelby33

I just looked at my watch and said to Kat "It's so weird to see my pulse in the 80's instead of the 120's" and she says "Do you think that's why you've been gaining weight, cuz your hearts not beating as fast?"


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I just looked at my watch and said to Kat "It's so weird to see my pulse in the 80's instead of the 120's" and she says "Do you think that's why you've been gaining weight, cuz your hearts not beating as fast?"


OMG!!!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> I know everyone usually has a "junk drawer", but I have 2 in the kitchen, 7 small ones in the dining room, oh 8, and 5 in my bedroom. I feel like I should call an organizer in.
> You guys have them right?


I have junk drawers as well as junk cupboards lol


----------



## Sassy

laurenrr said:


> I have junk drawers as well as junk cupboards lol


I have a junk ROOM!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I have a junk ROOM!


 I think that's what I need!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't mind that they grew here, I didn't plant them here though they just turned up.
> View attachment 5206788
> 
> But then it just gets ridiculous
> View attachment 5206789
> View attachment 5206790


I love the purple flowers....your place is so green.  we are basically in the desert.  most of the neighbors don't have grass.  there are a couple of homes where they have a well and there's green grass.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I know everyone usually has a "junk drawer", but I have 2 in the kitchen, 7 small ones in the dining room, oh 8, and 5 in my bedroom. I feel like I should call an organizer in.
> You guys have them right?


oh yes, we have maybe five in the kitchen


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> We have one in the kitchen and hubby has one in our room.  Do underwear drawers count as junk drawers??  Because all of my underwear is in dire need of replacement! LOL!!!


I have a lot of panties and mostly just wear certain ones.  Every now and then I'll put on a pair I don't really like and decide whether to throw them out.  usually they go back in the drawer.  For me it's comfort.  I like the ones that stay in place.


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I have a lot of panties and mostly just wear certain ones.  Every now and then I'll put on a pair I don't really like and decide whether to throw them out.  usually they go back in the drawer.  For me it's comfort.  I like the ones that stay in place.



Lol I did a big clean out a couple years ago (and due for another) but it is so hard to get rid of things!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Lol I did a big clean out a couple years ago (and due for another) but it is so hard to get rid of things!


It is.  I started a pile on the closet floor a few months back.  Tops and jeans, etc., that I know I won't wear.  Bringing them to the thrift store dropoff today.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I love the purple flowers....your place is so green.  we are basically in the desert.  most of the neighbors don't have grass.  there are a couple of homes where they have a well and there's green grass.


I got a suggestion for a video about fake grass for some reason but I didn't watch it. I didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I got a suggestion for a video about fake grass for some reason but I didn't watch it. I didn't know there was such a thing.


yes, it's not uncommon here....sad in a way.  rather than that if you lack water or are restricted on the use of it, you can do desert-friendly plants


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes, it's not uncommon here....sad in a way.  rather than that if you lack water or are restricted on the use of it, you can do desert-friendly plants


That's what I would do, I've been to AZ and grass would have looked... Like it didn't belong. Grass is overrated anyway IMO. Why does everyone need a front lawn, and then obsess over it! Why not have a low maintenance garden? Grass=boring.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That's what I would do, I've been to AZ and grass would have looked... Like it didn't belong. Grass is overrated anyway IMO. Why does everyone need a front lawn, and then obsess over it! Why not have a low maintenance garden? Grass=boring.


Agree 1000%!


----------



## Shelby33

Isn't this pretty? It was at a SS 12/08


I've never seen one like this.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Isn't this pretty? It was at a SS 12/08
> View attachment 5214101
> 
> I've never seen one like this.


What color is this bag?  Looks like RG HW??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What color is this bag?  Looks like RG HW??


I don't know, it was at a SS and I don't think it was ever sold retail.
HW looks silver to me?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Isn't this pretty? It was at a SS 12/08
> View attachment 5214101
> 
> I've never seen one like this.


man I miss those sample sale days. I couldn't afford to buy much but they were so fun to go to!

ETA: I know they still exist, but not with OS goodies like this.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Anyone have a good storage or organization system for off-season clothes? Weather is turning where I am and I used to just store off-season clothes in trash bags on the top shelf of my closet, but also moved to a house with a lot more space and hadn't gotten that far into unpacking yet. 

Off-season like sweaters and heavier knits for fall being stored away in the summer, and sundresses and coverups away in the winter.


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> Anyone have a good storage or organization system for off-season clothes? Weather is turning where I am and I used to just store off-season clothes in trash bags on the top shelf of my closet, but also moved to a house with a lot more space and hadn't gotten that far into unpacking yet.
> 
> Off-season like sweaters and heavier knits for fall being stored away in the summer, and sundresses and coverups away in the winter.


Hi!!  You might want to ask this in the 'wardrobe thread' as you'd get more answers.  For me, I just put my really heavy winter coats and wool/tweed blazers/jackets in the downstairs coat closet and then swap out when the seasons change.  It's still sort of mild here so I might wait another 2-3 weeks before I do the swap over.  As far as sweaters...I just have them folded in a bureau all year round.  And all of my pants/jeans are hung on hangers and those stay in the closet all year round as well.


----------



## LipglossedX

poizenisxkandee said:


> Anyone have a good storage or organization system for off-season clothes? Weather is turning where I am and I used to just store off-season clothes in trash bags on the top shelf of my closet, but also moved to a house with a lot more space and hadn't gotten that far into unpacking yet.
> 
> Off-season like sweaters and heavier knits for fall being stored away in the summer, and sundresses and coverups away in the winter.



My closet is a mess right now so I am definitely not helpful   but I wish I had a better organization system for it too.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Antonia said:


> Hi!!  You might want to ask this in the 'wardrobe thread' as you'd get more answers.  For me, I just put my really heavy winter coats and wool/tweed blazers/jackets in the downstairs coat closet and then swap out when the seasons change.  It's still sort of mild here so I might wait another 2-3 weeks before I do the swap over.  As far as sweaters...I just have them folded in a bureau all year round.  And all of my pants/jeans are hung on hangers and those stay in the closet all year round as well.


thanks! i was planning to x-post there too but jw what you all do for this.  i am leaning towards taking over the closet in my home office/guestroom since it's a space so associated with my stuff anyway. there's another room with a bigger closet that i might end up having to use but depends how much stuff i actually have.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

LipglossedX said:


> My closet is a mess right now so I am definitely not helpful   but I wish I had a better organization system for it too.


just moved into a new place in April so haven't had the chance to fully unpack all the winter stuff yet!  planning to do so this weekend  while fiance is out of town and trying to get organization inspo from others before then.


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> Anyone have a good storage or organization system for off-season clothes? Weather is turning where I am and I used to just store off-season clothes in trash bags on the top shelf of my closet, but also moved to a house with a lot more space and hadn't gotten that far into unpacking yet.
> 
> Off-season like sweaters and heavier knits for fall being stored away in the summer, and sundresses and coverups away in the winter.


You know? I just keep all my clothes in the closet... I still wear summer tops in winter (because I'm always hot) and just wear a sweater if I need it. I have never put clothes away for a season, I'm pretty lazy.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> You know? I just keep all my clothes in the closet... I still wear summer tops in winter (because I'm always hot) and just wear a sweater if I need it. I have never put clothes away for a season, I'm pretty lazy.


Same… I also have really downsized the amount of clothing I have.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> You know? I just keep all my clothes in the closet... I still wear summer tops in winter (because I'm always hot) and just wear a sweater if I need it. I have never put clothes away for a season, I'm pretty lazy.


we don't really have seasons her - basicaly hot, warm or kinda cool....I don't store anything either


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> Anyone have a good storage or organization system for off-season clothes? Weather is turning where I am and I used to just store off-season clothes in trash bags on the top shelf of my closet, but also moved to a house with a lot more space and hadn't gotten that far into unpacking yet.
> 
> Off-season like sweaters and heavier knits for fall being stored away in the summer, and sundresses and coverups away in the winter.


What about those storage bags for clothes that you can put under the bed?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

sdkitty said:


> we don't really have seasons her - basicaly hot, warm or kinda cool....I don't store anything either


I'm in MN where it's warm and sticky (usually like 70s and 80s though 90 degree days happen) in the summer but then in the low teens down to -20 degrees in the winter so my wardrobe spans the gamut!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> What about those storage bags for clothes that you can put under the bed?



Thinking about those to keep it neat and out of sight!  Have under-bed drawers already taken up but no reason I can't stack them on a closet shelf or under the guest bed.


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thinking about those to keep it neat and out of sight!  Have under-bed drawers already taken up but no reason I can't stack them on a closet shelf or under the guest bed.


Oh my daughter's bed is like that. They have the storage bags that are air tight on Amazon.


----------



## Egel

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thinking about those to keep it neat and out of sight!  Have under-bed drawers already taken up but no reason I can't stack them on a closet shelf or under the guest bed.


Just be carefull with your knits or put the knits on top. Knits should never hang or be compressed. Sometimes they get flat and stay flat. If you like the look of a thin sweater that is okay but I had do find out about The Flattening after ruining my favorite sweaters.


----------



## JenJBS

I think this is a new style. Love this color!    
Jett Mini Boxy Crossbody


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> I think this is a new style. Love this color!
> Jett Mini Boxy Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5223216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223217



Fun color! Wonder if anything fits in the teeny tiny pockets?


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Fun color! Wonder if anything fits in the teeny tiny pockets?



I'm guessing a few coins could fit, but probably not much more.


----------



## Egel

LipglossedX said:


> Fun color! Wonder if anything fits in the teeny tiny pockets?


I think it will. I would use the top zipper for my cards, left zipper for my keys and right flap for airpods. 

I love the look of the mini Edie but that's not going to work. Love minibags but cardholders on chain feel a bit dated now.


----------



## LipglossedX

Egel said:


> I think it will. I would use the top zipper for my cards, left zipper for my keys and right flap for airpods.
> 
> I love the look of the mini Edie but that's not going to work. Love minibags but cardholders on chain feel a bit dated now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223340
> View attachment 5223341



That looks adorable but soo tiny!


----------



## Egel

LipglossedX said:


> That looks adorable but soo tiny!


I know, right. I can make these things work because my phone is always in my hand. I do not have to wear fashionshow invitations but it has to fit my cards and keys. I'm always worried they fall out of my pockets. Because these things are so light, I always fling mini bags around. The with of this micro bag is perfect but the lack of zipper is a dealbreaker.


----------



## LipglossedX

Egel said:


> I know, right. I can make these things work because my phone is always in my hand. I do not have to wear fashionshow invitations but it has to fit my cards and keys. I'm always worried they fall out of my pockets. Because these things are so light, I always fling mini bags around. The with of this micro bag is perfect but the lack of zipper is a dealbreaker.



Micro/super small bags, unfortunately, never worked for me. My bare minimum is fitting at least my phone, keys, some cards and a lip product to be functional. Prefer to also throw in a compact, some mints, etc too. That seems minimal enough since I do use all of it haha


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> I think this is a new style. Love this color!
> Jett Mini Boxy Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5223216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223217


I agree. The color on this is beautiful, but, oh, the teeny-tiny pockets! The leather doesn't look that bad either!


----------



## samfalstaff

Egel said:


> I think it will. I would use the top zipper for my cards, left zipper for my keys and right flap for airpods.
> 
> I love the look of the mini Edie but that's not going to work. Love minibags but cardholders on chain feel a bit dated now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223340
> View attachment 5223341


I need my bag to do its job of holding stuff. Else why have a bag?!? So this is a no for me as well.


----------



## laurenrr

JenJBS said:


> I think this is a new style. Love this color!
> Jett Mini Boxy Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5223216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223217


I love this color too but i would want it in regular size i think


----------



## Shelby33

Egel said:


> I know, right. I can make these things work because my phone is always in my hand. I do not have to wear fashionshow invitations but it has to fit my cards and keys. I'm always worried they fall out of my pockets. Because these things are so light, I always fling mini bags around. The with of this micro bag is perfect but the lack of zipper is a dealbreaker.


 My phone is always in my hand too!


----------



## LipglossedX

Don't think I've ever paid attention to this bag but Balenciaga's Whistle Bag sure reminds me of the Matinee!


----------



## sdkitty

Yes


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Don't think I've ever paid attention to this bag but Balenciaga's Whistle Bag sure reminds me of the Matinee!
> 
> View attachment 5226655


The Balenciaga Twiggy also reminds me of the Mattie!


----------



## Shelby33

Yes there was a lot of discussion about it when the Matinee first came out!


----------



## laurenrr

LipglossedX said:


> Don't think I've ever paid attention to this bag but Balenciaga's Whistle Bag sure reminds me of the Matinee!
> 
> View attachment 5226655


This surprises me! I know everyone borrows from everyone else, and many RM bags are inspired by others, but i thought the matinee was "her own" design if you know what i mean? No judgement and i still love mine just as much, i just never realized this! Interesting


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Yes there was a lot of discussion about it when the Matinee first came out!


Wow i never knew this!


----------



## laurenrr

Does anyone have the Jett boxy bag yet? I love the look of it but dont really "need" (lol ahhhh why do we  say that?) another bag


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Wow i never knew this!


Yes I was reading the thread last night! 





						RM Matinee vs. balenciaga whistle
					

My bf mixed up my Matinee with my Balenciaga Whistle bag today.. we had a debate whether the two look similar... well.. being a guy he said they look exactly the same. I didn't think so.. but when i look at them.. they do look a bit similar. what do you all think?   I will add the picture of my...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I was reading the thread last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RM Matinee vs. balenciaga whistle
> 
> 
> My bf mixed up my Matinee with my Balenciaga Whistle bag today.. we had a debate whether the two look similar... well.. being a guy he said they look exactly the same. I didn't think so.. but when i look at them.. they do look a bit similar. what do you all think?   I will add the picture of my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oh thx i will give it a read! I love these old threads


----------



## poizenisxkandee

What is this RM style name? Pics from TRR, not mine


----------



## laurenrr

poizenisxkandee said:


> What is this RM style name? Pics from TRR, not mine
> View attachment 5227067
> View attachment 5227068


I think thats the moto satchel


----------



## poizenisxkandee

laurenrr said:


> I think thats the moto satchel


thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Oh thx i will give it a read! I love these old threads


Me too!


----------



## Egel

laurenrr said:


> Does anyone have the Jett boxy bag yet? I love the look of it but dont really "need" (lol ahhhh why do we  say that?) another bag


I replace "need" with "want". If it makes me feel like that Spice Girls song and if I want it, if I really, really want it, if I told my friends about it and still really, really want it then I'll buy it.

If you really, really love it, if you really, really want it, then just go for it. It's a great bag so you'll at least get your use out of it.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

is there a way to discern different types of black leather just based on pics and lining/hw/other details? there's a MAM with black leather and blue zipper track with gold HW and dash lining on TRR I am interested in but wondering if there is a way to figure out which type of leather it has.  https://www.therealreal.com/product...cca-minkoff-textured-leather-handle-bag-ar54t

There's also a black MAM with blue and black dot lining and silver HW where the leather looks more wrinkly and curious about that leather too. https://www.therealreal.com/product...bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-handle-bag-b220e

And a stingray MAM Bombe. https://www.therealreal.com/product...e-bags/rebecca-minkoff-suede-handle-bag-antsp 

basically, I have a TRR credit and even though I said no more black bags, I might be retiring a black non-RM bag and seeking a replacement and just looking into some options haha.


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> is there a way to discern different types of black leather just based on pics and lining/hw/other details? there's a MAM with black leather and blue zipper track with gold HW and dash lining on TRR I am interested in but wondering if there is a way to figure out which type of leather it has.  https://www.therealreal.com/product...cca-minkoff-textured-leather-handle-bag-ar54t
> 
> There's also a black MAM with blue and black dot lining and silver HW where the leather looks more wrinkly and curious about that leather too. https://www.therealreal.com/product...bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-handle-bag-b220e
> 
> And a stingray MAM Bombe. https://www.therealreal.com/product...e-bags/rebecca-minkoff-suede-handle-bag-antsp
> 
> basically, I have a TRR credit and even though I said no more black bags, I might be retiring a black non-RM bag and seeking a replacement and just looking into some options haha.


I think I like the first one with the blue zipper track and dash lining...the leather looks very very soft!  The second one has more of a distressed type of leather...kind of like a Balenciaga leather if you know what I mean??  Hmmm decisions decisions!!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Antonia said:


> I think I like the first one with the blue zipper track and dash lining...the leather looks very very soft!  The second one has more of a distressed type of leather...kind of like a Balenciaga leather if you know what I mean??  Hmmm decisions decisions!!



thanks!  they all seem like great bags for different reasons haha


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> thanks!  they all seem like great bags for different reasons haha


Maybe you can buy all 3!!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Antonia said:


> Maybe you can buy all 3!!



There's also a black cupid lol so many choices


----------



## poizenisxkandee

poizenisxkandee said:


> is there a way to discern different types of black leather just based on pics and lining/hw/other details? there's a MAM with black leather and blue zipper track with gold HW and dash lining on TRR I am interested in but wondering if there is a way to figure out which type of leather it has.  https://www.therealreal.com/product...cca-minkoff-textured-leather-handle-bag-ar54t
> 
> There's also a black MAM with blue and black dot lining and silver HW where the leather looks more wrinkly and curious about that leather too. https://www.therealreal.com/product...bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-handle-bag-b220e
> 
> And a stingray MAM Bombe. https://www.therealreal.com/product...e-bags/rebecca-minkoff-suede-handle-bag-antsp
> 
> basically, I have a TRR credit and even though I said no more black bags, I might be retiring a black non-RM bag and seeking a replacement and just looking into some options haha.



I ended up buying a Stingray MAM Bombe that wasn't missing the long strap on Depop lol.  Now I need to stop buying bags, for real.  I think the Black with silver HW and silvery texture does fill a void in my bag closet that retiring a worn-out bag leaves though. And the stingray look leather is so unique!


----------



## laurenrr

poizenisxkandee said:


> I ended up buying a Stingray MAM Bombe that wasn't missing the long strap on Depop lol.  Now I need to stop buying bags, for real.  I think the Black with silver HW and silvery texture does fill a void in my bag closet that retiring a worn-out bag leaves though. And the stingray look leather is so unique!


Can't wait to see it


----------



## LipglossedX

poizenisxkandee said:


> I ended up buying a Stingray MAM Bombe that wasn't missing the long strap on Depop lol.  Now I need to stop buying bags, for real.  I think the Black with silver HW and silvery texture does fill a void in my bag closet that retiring a worn-out bag leaves though. And the stingray look leather is so unique!



Definitely post pics! Looks like a cool bag.


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> thanks!  they all seem like great bags for different reasons haha


I think the second could be distressed black?


----------



## sdkitty

@shelby I think you and I talked about MJ Sweet Punk awhile back.  did you see this thread?  I can't believe she found one in great condition for a low price.  talk about unicorn
Sweet Punk - After All of These Years | PurseForum (purseblog.com)


----------



## samfalstaff

Thanks to @Shelby33, I was able to install some finished tassels on my glazed espresso MAC! The lighting is awful as it has been raining all day. (But we needed the rain...)


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks to @Shelby33, I was able to install some finished tassels on my glazed espresso MAC! The lighting is awful as it has been raining all day. (But we needed the rain...)
> View attachment 5231866


Beautiful! How? Details!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks to @Shelby33, I was able to install some finished tassels on my glazed espresso MAC! The lighting is awful as it has been raining all day. (But we needed the rain...)
> View attachment 5231866


Now it looks like my GE (which I happen to be using today!)!


----------



## Shelby33

I found this picture, it looks EXACTLY like seafoam to me, but I thought that color only came in a mini Nikki?


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Beautiful! How? Details!


Shelby graciously sent me some extra finished tassels. (I wish I could have done that myself, but...nope!)


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Shelby graciously sent me some extra finished tassels. (I wish I could have done that myself, but...nope!)
> 
> View attachment 5232438


That is awesome! 
I was hoping it was some easy DIY hack like the floppy handles from @Shelby33 bc who doesn't like finished tassels!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> That is awesome!
> I was hoping it was some easy DIY hack like the floppy handles from @Shelby33 bc who doesn't like finished tassels!


I have the leftover tassels. They're a little thinner than the finished tassels, but I'm sure something could be done to convert to finished. You'd need the metal loop thing which has a unique half-moon shape to it...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Shelby graciously sent me some extra finished tassels. (I wish I could have done that myself, but...nope!)
> 
> View attachment 5232438


It looks beautiful!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

poizenisxkandee said:


> I ended up buying a Stingray MAM Bombe that wasn't missing the long strap on Depop lol.  Now I need to stop buying bags, for real.  I think the Black with silver HW and silvery texture does fill a void in my bag closet that retiring a worn-out bag leaves though. And the stingray look leather is so unique!





laurenrr said:


> Can't wait to see it





LipglossedX said:


> Definitely post pics! Looks like a cool bag.



She's here! Going to overstuff for a bit to try to work out some creases probably from being stored improperly. Leather is in great condition other than some creasing, not a lot of wear to the hardware, and the Stingray suede material is really nice. Not sure what type of paint or whatever it's printed with but it doesn't seem high maintenance at all like regular suede or nubuck. The handles are a little sticky so will probably try to clean at least those bits. Really excited about this buy!! 


Will try to get better pics later this week during the day.


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> She's here! Going to overstuff for a bit to try to work out some creases probably from being stored improperly. Leather is in great condition other than some creasing, not a lot of wear to the hardware, and the Stingray suede material is really nice. Not sure what type of paint or whatever it's printed with but it doesn't seem high maintenance at all like regular suede or nubuck. The handles are a little sticky so will probably try to clean at least those bits. Really excited about this buy!!
> View attachment 5232677
> 
> Will try to get better pics later this week during the day.



Congratulations on adding this amazing piece to your collection!


----------



## laurenrr

poizenisxkandee said:


> She's here! Going to overstuff for a bit to try to work out some creases probably from being stored improperly. Leather is in great condition other than some creasing, not a lot of wear to the hardware, and the Stingray suede material is really nice. Not sure what type of paint or whatever it's printed with but it doesn't seem high maintenance at all like regular suede or nubuck. The handles are a little sticky so will probably try to clean at least those bits. Really excited about this buy!!
> View attachment 5232677
> 
> Will try to get better pics later this week during the day.


Wow it is beautiful!


----------



## LipglossedX

poizenisxkandee said:


> She's here! Going to overstuff for a bit to try to work out some creases probably from being stored improperly. Leather is in great condition other than some creasing, not a lot of wear to the hardware, and the Stingray suede material is really nice. Not sure what type of paint or whatever it's printed with but it doesn't seem high maintenance at all like regular suede or nubuck. The handles are a little sticky so will probably try to clean at least those bits. Really excited about this buy!!
> View attachment 5232677
> 
> Will try to get better pics later this week during the day.



Looks beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

poizenisxkandee said:


> She's here! Going to overstuff for a bit to try to work out some creases probably from being stored improperly. Leather is in great condition other than some creasing, not a lot of wear to the hardware, and the Stingray suede material is really nice. Not sure what type of paint or whatever it's printed with but it doesn't seem high maintenance at all like regular suede or nubuck. The handles are a little sticky so will probably try to clean at least those bits. Really excited about this buy!!
> View attachment 5232677
> 
> Will try to get better pics later this week during the day.


Congrats!


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> She's here! Going to overstuff for a bit to try to work out some creases probably from being stored improperly. Leather is in great condition other than some creasing, not a lot of wear to the hardware, and the Stingray suede material is really nice. Not sure what type of paint or whatever it's printed with but it doesn't seem high maintenance at all like regular suede or nubuck. The handles are a little sticky so will probably try to clean at least those bits. Really excited about this buy!!
> View attachment 5232677
> 
> Will try to get better pics later this week during the day.


Wow!   Congrats on this beauty!!!


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> She's here! Going to overstuff for a bit to try to work out some creases probably from being stored improperly. Leather is in great condition other than some creasing, not a lot of wear to the hardware, and the Stingray suede material is really nice. Not sure what type of paint or whatever it's printed with but it doesn't seem high maintenance at all like regular suede or nubuck. The handles are a little sticky so will probably try to clean at least those bits. Really excited about this buy!!
> View attachment 5232677
> 
> Will try to get better pics later this week during the day.


Love this! I have this in a MAM, and it is VERY durable but still soft. I really want it in a MAB though!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> That is awesome!
> I was hoping it was some easy DIY hack like the floppy handles from @Shelby33 bc who doesn't like finished tassels!


I actually did make some finished tassels that I had shortened, if you have the right tools it's very easy!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

was hoping to get better pics of my new bag but it's cloudy and grey today so maybe tomorrow! I did get most of the stickiness on the handles resolved with some Apple Brand Leather Cleaner and Care Conditioner.


----------



## LipglossedX

The Real Real really needs to get it together. I had some site credit they were trying to get fully refunded to me from a defective Mulberry bag (as initially promised... months ago lol) and now the site credit is gone but no refund or correspondence about what is going on for over a week... Hoping they refunded it and it's just processing but concerned that it seems to be a sh*tshow behind the scenes there.

Just figured I'd share since others have had their own issues with them. It sucks, because I do like buying from them!

Anyways, hope everyone is having a great Halloween weekend!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> The Real Real really needs to get it together. I had some site credit they were trying to get fully refunded to me from a defective Mulberry bag (as initially promised... months ago lol) and now the site credit is gone but no refund or correspondence about what is going on for over a week... Hoping they refunded it and it's just processing but concerned that it seems to be a sh*tshow behind the scenes there.
> 
> Just figured I'd share since others have had their own issues with them. It sucks, because I do like buying from them!
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone is having a great Halloween weekend!


It's really hit or miss with them!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> The Real Real really needs to get it together. I had some site credit they were trying to get fully refunded to me from a defective Mulberry bag (as initially promised... months ago lol) and now the site credit is gone but no refund or correspondence about what is going on for over a week... Hoping they refunded it and it's just processing but concerned that it seems to be a sh*tshow behind the scenes there.
> 
> Just figured I'd share since others have had their own issues with them. It sucks, because I do like buying from them!
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone is having a great Halloween weekend!


That’s too bad. I decided not to bother with them anymore after they lost some of my bags for four months.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> That’s too bad. I decided not to bother with them anymore after they lost some of my bags for four months.



Yeah, I was thinking about your experience and some others'. Sucks that things clearly slip through the cracks a lot. I'm not that upset since there was store credit available to use up until now and I feel like someone probably started a refund but who knows if it actually went through or not? I'd be pissed if my bags were just missing for that long.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> That’s too bad. I decided not to bother with them anymore after they lost some of my bags for four months.


I've pretty much given up on selling bags.  I've sold a few for low price at the local consignment store.  they take a huge chunk but at least I don't have to deal with any potential buyer complaints or monkey business


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I've pretty much given up on selling bags.  I've sold a few for low price at the local consignment store.  they take a huge chunk but at least I don't have to deal with any potential buyer complaints or monkey business


Yeah, I had some bad experiences lately trying to sell bags myself. Ebay essentially removed my listing because it thought I shouldn't be selling luxury bags. It was an authentic Balenciaga bag. I got so mad at them that I moved everything to posh. Posh has lots of problems with inauthentic items and their selling fees are high, but at least they won't boot me off for nonsensical reasons.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about your experience and some others'. Sucks that things clearly slip through the cracks a lot. I'm not that upset since there was store credit available to use up until now and I feel like someone probably started a refund but who knows if it actually went through or not? I'd be pissed if my bags were just missing for that long.


I just kept poking them until finally they responded.


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, I had some bad experiences lately trying to sell bags myself. Ebay essentially removed my listing because it thought I shouldn't be selling luxury bags. It was an authentic Balenciaga bag. I got so mad at them that I moved everything to posh. Posh has lots of problems with inauthentic items and their selling fees are high, but at least they won't boot me off for nonsensical reasons.


Why did they think you shouldn’t be selling luxury bags?


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Why did they think you shouldn’t be selling luxury bags?


No idea. They kept saying they were trying to "protect me". They acknowledged the authenticity of the item but kept saying that for my protection they would remove the listing. It was bizarre. It made me very appreciative of this forum, especially the AT threads.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> The Real Real really needs to get it together. I had some site credit they were trying to get fully refunded to me from a defective Mulberry bag (as initially promised... months ago lol) and now the site credit is gone but no refund or correspondence about what is going on for over a week... Hoping they refunded it and it's just processing but concerned that it seems to be a sh*tshow behind the scenes there.
> 
> Just figured I'd share since others have had their own issues with them. It sucks, because I do like buying from them!
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone is having a great Halloween weekend!


I think you have to email them every day honestly.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> No idea. They kept saying they were trying to "protect me". They acknowledged the authenticity of the item but kept saying that for my protection they would remove the listing. It was bizarre. It made me very appreciative of this forum, especially the AT threads.


Protect you? Ebay has gotten crazy. One of my old neighbors was harassed by them so badly that the police got involved, the DA, it made the national news, and they were arrested - some held very high positions there!








						Six Former eBay Employees Charged with Aggressive Cyberstalking Campaign Targeting Natick Couple
					

BOSTON – Six former employees of eBay, Inc. have been charged with leading a cyberstalking campaign targeting the editor and publisher of a newsletter that eBay executives viewed as critical of the company. The alleged harassment included sending the couple anonymous, threatening messages...




					www.justice.gov


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> No idea. They kept saying they were trying to "protect me". They acknowledged the authenticity of the item but kept saying that for my protection they would remove the listing. It was bizarre. It made me very appreciative of this forum, especially the AT threads.


how odd


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Protect you? Ebay has gotten crazy. One of my old neighbors was harassed by them so badly that the police got involved, the DA, it made the national news, and they were arrested - some held very high positions there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six Former eBay Employees Charged with Aggressive Cyberstalking Campaign Targeting Natick Couple
> 
> 
> BOSTON – Six former employees of eBay, Inc. have been charged with leading a cyberstalking campaign targeting the editor and publisher of a newsletter that eBay executives viewed as critical of the company. The alleged harassment included sending the couple anonymous, threatening messages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov


that is just awful....live insects would put me over the edge....did they win the lawsuit?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> that is just awful....live insects would put me over the edge....did they win the lawsuit?


I don't know, but one of them were sentenced to either one year or 18 months, can't remember.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know, but one of them were sentenced to either one year or 18 months, can't remember.


good
I guess they didn't like her newsletter


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> good
> I guess they didn't like her newsletter


I don't even think their newsletter got that much traffic, it was crazy. The police were there almost every day.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't even think their newsletter got that much traffic, it was crazy. The police were there almost every day.


I don't read the newsletter generally but for some reason it's in my email all the time.  glad they didn't let those awful people stop them.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Protect you? Ebay has gotten crazy. One of my old neighbors was harassed by them so badly that the police got involved, the DA, it made the national news, and they were arrested - some held very high positions there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six Former eBay Employees Charged with Aggressive Cyberstalking Campaign Targeting Natick Couple
> 
> 
> BOSTON – Six former employees of eBay, Inc. have been charged with leading a cyberstalking campaign targeting the editor and publisher of a newsletter that eBay executives viewed as critical of the company. The alleged harassment included sending the couple anonymous, threatening messages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov


Jeez, that's awful!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Jeez, that's awful!


It was horrible. They live right behind my parents, they were very scared. I just can't believe a bunch of adults would resort to that?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It was horrible. They live right behind my parents, they were very scared. I just can't believe a bunch of adults would resort to that?


and management people!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> No idea. They kept saying they were trying to "protect me". They acknowledged the authenticity of the item but kept saying that for my protection they would remove the listing. It was bizarre. It made me very appreciative of this forum, especially the AT threads.


That is just so bizarre. It makes me so wary of buying and selling there.


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Protect you? Ebay has gotten crazy. One of my old neighbors was harassed by them so badly that the police got involved, the DA, it made the national news, and they were arrested - some held very high positions there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six Former eBay Employees Charged with Aggressive Cyberstalking Campaign Targeting Natick Couple
> 
> 
> BOSTON – Six former employees of eBay, Inc. have been charged with leading a cyberstalking campaign targeting the editor and publisher of a newsletter that eBay executives viewed as critical of the company. The alleged harassment included sending the couple anonymous, threatening messages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gov


OMG this is one of the craziest things I've ever heard. What in the literal EFF?!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> OMG this is one of the craziest things I've ever heard. What in the literal EFF?!


It was crazy. They were getting deliveries every day. The weird stuff and other things like Pizza. They were sitting in front of her house! Who gets on a plane to do this sh!t??


----------



## Shelby33

Natick couple sues eBay, company officials for harassment campaign of terror and threats
					

A Natick couple who say they were victims of a campaign of terror by eBay employees has filed a federal lawsuit in U.S. District Court in Boston.



					amp.metrowestdailynews.com


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Natick couple sues eBay, company officials for harassment campaign of terror and threats
> 
> 
> A Natick couple who say they were victims of a campaign of terror by eBay employees has filed a federal lawsuit in U.S. District Court in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> amp.metrowestdailynews.com


Oof!


----------



## Shelby33

Last night I had a dream that someone cut all the tassels off my bags


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Last night I had a dream that someone cut all the tassels off my bags


How dare they!!! Did you find the culprit??  LOL


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Last night I had a dream that someone cut all the tassels off my bags


sounds like you're worried about someone taking your power.  my professional dream analysis


----------



## jennalovesbags

Anyone else having other brands show up on Posh when searching for RM?


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Anyone else having other brands show up on Posh when searching for RM?


I think I saw a Linnea Pelle bag on an RM search


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> I think I saw a Linnea Pelle bag on an RM search


I see a lot of LV, Chanel, etc


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I see a lot of LV, Chanel, etc


YES!!!  Yesterday or the day before it was all Louis Vuitton stuff...I'm surprised Posh hadn't shut that seller down right away as it's all fake!!!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Anyone else having other brands show up on Posh when searching for RM?


Yes! Mostly LV and from the same sellers. I reported 2,681 of them yesterday and the day before.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes! Mostly LV and from the same sellers. I reported 2,681 of them yesterday and the day before.


they had better take care of this problem....could hurt their credibility


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> sounds like you're worried about someone taking your power.  my professional dream analysis


Haha that would NEVER happen


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> How dare they!!! Did you find the culprit??  LOL


No I didn't. But in real life, I'd suspect one of my sisters....


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> they had better take care of this problem....could hurt their credibility


I wonder what happens to sellers on PM that consistently sell not as described/fake items since you can't see negative reviews on PM. I wonder if they get banned (guess they can just create a new account).


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Anyone else having other brands show up on Posh when searching for RM?



Yes! I reported some the other day... scammers trying to prey on people thinking they are finding an "amazing deal".


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Anyone else having other brands show up on Posh when searching for RM?


Oh, yes! Posh has a problem.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> sounds like you're worried about someone taking your power.  my professional dream analysis





Shelby33 said:


> Last night I had a dream that someone cut all the tassels off my bags


Oh no!! Were they finished tassels?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh no!! Were they finished tassels?


Yes!!!


----------



## Shelby33

I'm sure nobody here has EVER done this!


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sure nobody here has EVER done this!
> View attachment 5242240


OMG, I love this picture! The expression on that lady's face is so loving  
As for your supposition, well... Not with RM, and not like, under covers, but... yeah. I have.


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> OMG, I love this picture! The expression on that lady's face is so loving
> As for your supposition, well... Not with RM, and not like, under covers, but... yeah. I have.


Oh I am not alone! 
That is Juliette Lewis, this was an ad that RM had back in the day, supposedly inspired by the girls on the RM forum.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I am not alone!
> That is Juliette Lewis, this was an ad that RM had back in the day, supposedly inspired by the girls on the RM forum.


OMG I thought she looked familiar!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Yikes, I can't even scroll through RM on poshmark right now... the fake bags are too crazy


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Yikes, I can't even scroll through RM on poshmark right now... the fake bags are too crazy


IKR? Then last night PM asks me if I can authenticate some? Um no?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> IKR? Then last night PM asks me if I can authenticate some? Um no?



Lol what??? That's crazy. I sent them an email today just to point out the issue more because it's definitely getting worse.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Lol what??? That's crazy. I sent them an email today just to point out the issue more because it's definitely getting worse.


I sent them a message, a long one, but when I was supposed to check the box, I hit "back" and lost it all. Then I was too tired to do it again. But I will later.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I sent them a message, a long one, but when I was supposed to check the box, I hit "back" and lost it all. Then I was too tired to do it again. But I will later.


hate when that happens


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> hate when that happens


Yeah me too! 
The other day I was looking at Furlas and it was the same story, hundreds of fake LVs!


----------



## farris2

Shelby33 said:


> Does anyone have a Hammitt bag? They look really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181809
> View attachment 5181810


I have the Tony medium in black


----------



## Shelby33

farris2 said:


> I have the Tony medium in black


How do you like it?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> Does anyone have a Hammitt bag? They look really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181809
> View attachment 5181810





farris2 said:


> I have the Tony medium in black



I have a Getty bag in a patent burgundy color with gold hw.  It's a smallish (10x7x1ish) bag that came with an adjustable long strap to be worn crossbody or over the shoulder and a wristlet strap.  One exterior pocket, one inner zip pocket, one inside slip pocket.  

I like it - the patent is pretty sturdy and easy to clean, the exterior pocket fits my phone and lip balm.  Love that it can convert from wristlet to shoulder or crossbody, I didn't think I would need the wristlet strap but found it fit better with certain outfits than the long strap.  It fits a decent amount, more if I switch from my regular long wallet to a smaller wallet but does comfortably fit a long wallet.


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> I have a Getty bag in a patent burgundy color with gold hw.  It's a smallish (10x7x1ish) bag that came with an adjustable long strap to be worn crossbody or over the shoulder and a wristlet strap.  One exterior pocket, one inner zip pocket, one inside slip pocket.
> 
> I like it - the patent is pretty sturdy and easy to clean, the exterior pocket fits my phone and lip balm.  Love that it can convert from wristlet to shoulder or crossbody, I didn't think I would need the wristlet strap but found it fit better with certain outfits than the long strap.  It fits a decent amount, more if I switch from my regular long wallet to a smaller wallet but does comfortably fit a long wallet.


Thanks for the info, I think their bags are beautiful.


----------



## sdkitty

what do you all think of this made in Italy Langellotti bag?  Similar in shap to Nikki with a couple of outside zip pockets.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> what do you all think of this made in Italy Langellotti bag?  Similar in shap to Nikki with a couple of outside zip pockets.
> View attachment 5249917


That doesn't really remind me of the Nikki at all but the leather on these washed leather bags are amazing.  This is more like the Coach Madison (I think that was the style...with the centered zipped opening and 2 open pockets on either side).  Do you have the top view of this bag or just the front?


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> That doesn't really remind me of the Nikki at all but the leather on these washed leather bags are amazing.  This is more like the Coach Madison (I think that was the style...with the centered zipped opening and 2 open pockets on either side).  Do you have the top view of this bag or just the front?


yes, I borrowed this pic from Posh....I like that it has the two open pockets with Plenty of room for cell phone, etc.  the stop drop is long, which makes it hang low and therefore appear larger - that's a minus


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> That doesn't really remind me of the Nikki at all but the leather on these washed leather bags are amazing.  This is more like the Coach Madison (I think that was the style...with the centered zipped opening and 2 open pockets on either side).  Do you have the top view of this bag or just the front?


yes, there seem to be a lot of Coach Madison styles, one of which has this triple compartment set-up


----------



## Antonia

If you want compartments for organization, then this is the style for you, not the Nikki which is the total opposite.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> If you want compartments for organization, then this is the style for you, not the Nikki which is the total opposite.


yes the Nikki would just have the large zip compartment and the slip pockets....and with one strap you pretty much have to take it off your shoulder to get at your stuff
but some of those pics of the Nikki the leather drapes so nicely

fyi, what started me down this path was seeing the Beth Dutton character on Yellowstone carrying her hobos


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes the Nikki would just have the large zip compartment and the slip pockets....and with one strap you pretty much have to take it off your shoulder to get at your stuff
> but some of those pics of the Nikki the leather drapes so nicely
> 
> fyi, what started me down this path was seeing the Beth Dutton character on Yellowstone carrying her hobos


Is that a TV show?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Is that a TV show?


oh, yes.  very popular with kevin costner


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Is that a TV show?


here's Beth, played by Irish actress Kelly Reilly


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> here's Beth, played by Irish actress Kelly Reilly
> View attachment 5252256


Oh thank you. I have no idea what's on TV these days...


----------



## Sassy

I got my mystery “green” bag from TRR (finally) and I think the mystery is solved. The exterior color indeed looks grey/sage green in person, but the handles, zipper track, leather underneath the front pocket and leather nameplate are blue/grey. So it looks like the bag used to be blue/grey but it has faded so much that it now looks sage/grey. It looks like a Franken-bag with the different color leathers. I don’t think it’s stonewashed leather but the original blue/grey color does resemble SW blue.   Not sure what other color it would be, periwinkle?


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> I got my mystery “green” bag from TRR (finally) and I think the mystery is solved. The exterior color indeed looks grey/sage green in person, but the handles, zipper track, leather underneath the front pocket and leather nameplate are blue/grey. So it looks like the bag used to be blue/grey but it has faded so much that it now looks sage/grey. It looks like a Franken-bag with the different color leathers. I don’t think it’s stonewashed leather but the original blue/grey color does resemble SW blue.   Not sure what other color it would be, periwinkle?


seems to me the original color would the the color under the flap....looks like a darker grey to me.  are you happy with the bag?


----------



## LipglossedX

Sassy said:


> I got my mystery “green” bag from TRR (finally) and I think the mystery is solved. The exterior color indeed looks grey/sage green in person, but the handles, zipper track, leather underneath the front pocket and leather nameplate are blue/grey. So it looks like the bag used to be blue/grey but it has faded so much that it now looks sage/grey. It looks like a Franken-bag with the different color leathers. I don’t think it’s stonewashed leather but the original blue/grey color does resemble SW blue.   Not sure what other color it would be, periwinkle?



Maybe originally Flat Iron Grey? I know they had some variations.


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> I got my mystery “green” bag from TRR (finally) and I think the mystery is solved. The exterior color indeed looks grey/sage green in person, but the handles, zipper track, leather underneath the front pocket and leather nameplate are blue/grey. So it looks like the bag used to be blue/grey but it has faded so much that it now looks sage/grey. It looks like a Franken-bag with the different color leathers. I don’t think it’s stonewashed leather but the original blue/grey color does resemble SW blue.   Not sure what other color it would be, periwinkle?


OMG Franken-bag!!  

Hmmm I'm perplexed at the color too...it's can't be SW because that's really o/s and the HW looks newer and has the raised name plate inside.  Maybe Shelby knows...she's our 'go to'!! Do you think you will return it?  You should be able to if it was not as described and they will even give you the shipping cost back.


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> seems to me the original color would the the color under the flap....looks like a darker grey to me.  are you happy with the bag?


Hmm I don’t think so, it just looks odd with the different color leathers and I wouldn’t have paid what I paid for a faded bag.


----------



## Sassy

LipglossedX said:


> Maybe originally Flat Iron Grey? I know they had some variations.


Hmm yea maybe it’s FIG! I know those can have a blueish undertone.


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> OMG Franken-bag!!
> 
> Hmmm I'm perplexed at the color too...it's can't be SW because that's really o/s and the HW looks newer and has the raised name plate inside.  Maybe Shelby knows...she's our 'go to'!! Do you think you will return it?  You should be able to if it was not as described and they will even give you the shipping cost back.


I think so, it just looks odd and mismatched with the different color leathers. The leather is really nice and smooshy though. Wish it wasn’t faded!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> I got my mystery “green” bag from TRR (finally) and I think the mystery is solved. The exterior color indeed looks grey/sage green in person, but the handles, zipper track, leather underneath the front pocket and leather nameplate are blue/grey. So it looks like the bag used to be blue/grey but it has faded so much that it now looks sage/grey. It looks like a Franken-bag with the different color leathers. I don’t think it’s stonewashed leather but the original blue/grey color does resemble SW blue.   Not sure what other color it would be, periwinkle?


The amount of fading is ridiculous, like the previous owner just parked it under the sun for years. I think you will be able to return it. I don't remember it looking this faded in the TRR pics. Too bad. The original color looks like a nice blue-grey.


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> The amount of fading is ridiculous, like the previous owner just parked it under the sun for years. I think you will be able to return it. I don't remember it looking this faded in the TRR pics. Too bad. The original color looks like a nice blue-grey.


Totally, how do you even get a bag this faded all over! TRR has really been slipping on their QC, can't believe they sold a bag like this.


----------



## LipglossedX

Sassy said:


> Totally, how do you even get a bag this faded all over! TRR has really been slipping on their QC, can't believe they sold a bag like this.



I think they would take it back... it is very faded. You could also try to condition it really good to see what happens?


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I think they would take it back... it is very faded. You could also try to condition it really good to see what happens?


I had the same thought, but then TRR might not take it back if it's been conditioned.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> I had the same thought, but then TRR might not take it back if it's been conditioned.



That's true... although, if the color darkens a lot it may be worth keeping?


----------



## Antonia

It's been a little quiet here lately!  Everyone must be preparing for Turkey Day!   I hope you all have a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> It's been a little quiet here lately!  Everyone must be preparing for Turkey Day!   I hope you all have a great Thanksgiving!!



you too Antonia....I went shopping today and didn't realize the holiday had started....lots of traffic


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Antonia said:


> It's been a little quiet here lately!  Everyone must be preparing for Turkey Day!   I hope you all have a great Thanksgiving!!




you too! 

anyone have fun holiday plans?  

Just late lunch/early dinner with fiance's fam in the suburbs Thursday night then skyping in to my family's dinner later in the evening. avoiding shopping/crowds Black Friday, might stop by a couple boutiques for Small Biz Saturday.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It's been a little quiet here lately!  Everyone must be preparing for Turkey Day!   I hope you all have a great Thanksgiving!!



I've been taking a break from TPF to save up some money. But then I broke and bought a nikki. I'm hopeless.

I hope everyone here (in the US) has a great holiday! Non-USA: have a great week!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> I've been taking a break from TPF to save up some money. But then I broke and bought a nikki. I'm hopeless.
> 
> I hope everyone here (in the US) has a great holiday! Non-USA: have a great week!


The green OS on on eBay? I almost did but don’t love siggy hw.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> The green OS on on eBay? I almost did but don’t love siggy hw.


No, the black one on posh. When she first posted it, I sent in an offer. And then someone pointed out the pics were different. So I really don't know what I will get.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> No, the black one on posh. When she first posted it, I sent in an offer. And then someone pointed out the pics were different. So I really don't know what I will get.


Ha, yeah that was me. Hopefully it works out! Good luck!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> No, the black one on posh. When she first posted it, I sent in an offer. And then someone pointed out the pics were different. So I really don't know what I will get.


Is it the one with a pic of both the bird lining and B&W floral? Hopefully it works out!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Is it the one with a pic of both the bird lining and B&W floral? Hopefully it works out!


Yes! I didn't notice the birdie pattern peaking out until Jenna commented about it.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> It's been a little quiet here lately!  Everyone must be preparing for Turkey Day!   I hope you all have a great Thanksgiving!!




Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! I didn't notice the birdie pattern peaking out until Jenna commented about it.


Congrats! Some of the pics look like SW? Hopefully that’s the bag you get!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> It's been a little quiet here lately!  Everyone must be preparing for Turkey Day!   I hope you all have a great Thanksgiving!!



Happy turkey day! May the (shopping) force be with everyone!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


Thanks Jen!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I got my mystery “green” bag from TRR (finally) and I think the mystery is solved. The exterior color indeed looks grey/sage green in person, but the handles, zipper track, leather underneath the front pocket and leather nameplate are blue/grey. So it looks like the bag used to be blue/grey but it has faded so much that it now looks sage/grey. It looks like a Franken-bag with the different color leathers. I don’t think it’s stonewashed leather but the original blue/grey color does resemble SW blue.   Not sure what other color it would be, periwinkle?


I wonder if it's denim?


----------



## Shelby33

Does anyone remember ever seeing this RM? It's called The Beckon Hobo I think?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I've been taking a break from TPF to save up some money. But then I broke and bought a nikki. I'm hopeless.
> 
> I hope everyone here (in the US) has a great holiday! Non-USA: have a great week!


Happy Thanksgiving to you


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Does anyone remember ever seeing this RM? It's called The Beckon Hobo I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258264
> View attachment 5258265


yes.  Halle Berry carried it I think.  I bought one at NR years ago but returned it because it seemed too large.  wonder if it would still be too large
do you have your eye on one?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Does anyone remember ever seeing this RM? It's called The Beckon Hobo I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258264
> View attachment 5258265


Wow, I love the leather on the black one!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Wow, I love the leather on the black one!!


@shelby and @Antonia maybe you saw this pic of Halle....bag does look huge
Nice though


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> @shelby and @Antonia maybe you saw this pic of Halle....bag does look huge
> Nice though
> View attachment 5258320


love it!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> love it!!


I had both the natural color and the black and returned them.  now if @Shelby33  buys one and posts beautiful pics I'll probably regret it


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I had both the natural color and the black and returned them.  now if @Shelby33  buys one and posts beautiful pics I'll probably regret it


She does post the most amazing photos!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes.  Halle Berry carried it I think.  I bought one at NR years ago but returned it because it seemed too large.  wonder if it would still be too large
> do you have your eye on one?


No I was just surprised that I had never seen it.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> @shelby and @Antonia maybe you saw this pic of Halle....bag does look huge
> Nice though
> View attachment 5258320


Oh wow that is big!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh wow that is big!!!


yes, my new hobo is big but this one according to the Posh ad for the sold one is wider than mine


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh wow that is big!!!


Halle's Nikki looks large too but not quite as big I guess


----------



## Shelby33

I am SO SICK of PM. I have to scroll thru hundreds of fakes before I get to any RM bags, it's ridiculous. I give up. 
But seller offered this to me for 30.00


			https://posh.mk/8miYozOXwlb
		

Oh I should put that in the shopping thread.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I am SO SICK of PM. I have to scroll thru hundreds of fakes before I get to any RM bags, it's ridiculous. I give up.
> But seller offered this to me for 30.00
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/8miYozOXwlb
> 
> 
> Oh I should put that in the shopping thread.


I can't believe that's STILL happening!!  WTF!  This has only been happening for about maybe 3 weeks?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I am SO SICK of PM. I have to scroll thru hundreds of fakes before I get to any RM bags, it's ridiculous. I give up.
> But seller offered this to me for 30.00
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/8miYozOXwlb
> 
> 
> Oh I should put that in the shopping thread.


It’s THE WORST


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I am SO SICK of PM. I have to scroll thru hundreds of fakes before I get to any RM bags, it's ridiculous. I give up.
> But seller offered this to me for 30.00
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/8miYozOXwlb
> 
> 
> Oh I should put that in the shopping thread.



Agree... it's terrible!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I can't believe that's STILL happening!!  WTF!  This has only been happening for about maybe 3 weeks?


Yes and I looked at some of their closets and things are selling so I doubt PM cares.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes and I looked at some of their closets and things are selling so I doubt PM cares.


I spoke to someone from PM a month ago about this. They are trying to hire more people to tackle the problem. It's annoying to see so much fakery, but ebay has just gone full-tilt in the other direction (i.e., kicking off authentic items for no good reason).


----------



## samfalstaff

What came first? The black/blue polka dots or the dash lining? I suspect dash, but my memory is mush these days.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> What came first? The black/blue polka dots or the dash lining? I suspect dash, but my memory is mush these days.



I think dash... polka dot seems to be when they transitioned away from the metal name plate.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I think dash... polka dot seems to be when they transitioned away from the metal name plate.


Thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I spoke to someone from PM a month ago about this. They are trying to hire more people to tackle the problem. It's annoying to see so much fakery, but ebay has just gone full-tilt in the other direction (i.e., kicking off authentic items for no good reason).


All they have to do is limit how many bags by one designer they can list. Most people aren't selling 60-100 LVs. 
I've emailed them twice myself, now they keep asking me to authenticate, no thanks.


----------



## laurenrr

Hi all! Just  wanted to share- i have a blk rm mini perry- it is a newer bag ( well, a few years old now but not old school). AnywAy, it wAs just a "whatever" bag for me-not a favorite but a bit of a beater, cute enough but didnt wow me

anyway i hadnt carried it for ages as a powder compact had broken in it-decided to throw it in the washing machine today( inspired by shelby of course) and it came out so much nicer!! Super soft very glad i took a chance, moving into it tomorrow!


----------



## Sassy

laurenrr said:


> Hi all! Just  wanted to share- i have a blk rm mini perry- it is a newer bag ( well, a few years old now but not old school). AnywAy, it wAs just a "whatever" bag for me-not a favorite but a bit of a beater, cute enough but didnt wow me
> 
> anyway i hadnt carried it for ages as a powder compact had broken in it-decided to throw it in the washing machine today( inspired by shelby of course) and it came out so much nicer!! Super soft very glad i took a chance, moving into it tomorrow!


Yay! Please post pics, we all love seeing a good washing machine story bag!


----------



## JenJBS

laurenrr said:


> Hi all! Just  wanted to share- i have a blk rm mini perry- it is a newer bag ( well, a few years old now but not old school). AnywAy, it wAs just a "whatever" bag for me-not a favorite but a bit of a beater, cute enough but didnt wow me
> 
> anyway i hadnt carried it for ages as a powder compact had broken in it-decided to throw it in the washing machine today( inspired by shelby of course) and it came out so much nicer!! Super soft very glad i took a chance, moving into it tomorrow!



Happy it worked out so well for you! Looking forward to a pic!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Hi all! Just  wanted to share- i have a blk rm mini perry- it is a newer bag ( well, a few years old now but not old school). AnywAy, it wAs just a "whatever" bag for me-not a favorite but a bit of a beater, cute enough but didnt wow me
> 
> anyway i hadnt carried it for ages as a powder compact had broken in it-decided to throw it in the washing machine today( inspired by shelby of course) and it came out so much nicer!! Super soft very glad i took a chance, moving into it tomorrow!


So happy it turned out so nicely!


----------



## Shelby33

Why do I wear itchy sweaters. I couldn't have bought this crappy thing?


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Hi all! Just  wanted to share- i have a blk rm mini perry- it is a newer bag ( well, a few years old now but not old school). AnywAy, it wAs just a "whatever" bag for me-not a favorite but a bit of a beater, cute enough but didnt wow me
> 
> anyway i hadnt carried it for ages as a powder compact had broken in it-decided to throw it in the washing machine today( inspired by shelby of course) and it came out so much nicer!! Super soft very glad i took a chance, moving into it tomorrow!


Wow. Thanks for letting us know. I'm not familiar with that style. What does it look like?


----------



## laurenrr

samfalstaff said:


> Wow. Thanks for letting us know. I'm not familiar with that style. What does it look like?


Here she is all washed up lol


----------



## sdkitty

laurenrr said:


> Here she is all washed up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263696
> View attachment 5263697


I've never done that washer thing...bag looks great.  I like the triple compartments


----------



## Sassy

laurenrr said:


> Here she is all washed up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263696
> View attachment 5263697


Looks great!


----------



## JenJBS

laurenrr said:


> Here she is all washed up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263696
> View attachment 5263697



Lovely!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Here she is all washed up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263696
> View attachment 5263697


Looks great!


----------



## sdkitty

laurenrr said:


> Here she is all washed up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263696
> View attachment 5263697


do you have an old school washer or a front loader?


----------



## laurenrr

sdkitty said:


> do you have an old school washer or a front loader?


i have a front loader


----------



## sdkitty

laurenrr said:


> i have a front loader


I have a machine with an agitator....even on gentle, that might be a problem


----------



## Antonia

Yeah, I don't think I'd use a top loader to wash a handbag....


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> i have a front loader


Do you like yours? I've heard mixed reviews, but ideally I'll switch to one soon for all of my many ruggables.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Do you like yours? I've heard mixed reviews, but ideally I'll switch to one soon for all of my many ruggables.


I've heard mixed reviews too....I think maybe one of these would be gentler for delicate items but my top loader hasn't hurt any of my clothing.  I do hand wash bras.


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> I've heard mixed reviews too....I think maybe one of these would be gentler for delicate items but min top loader hasn't hurt any of my clothing.  I do hand wash bras.


Mine is more about capacity than anything else.


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> Do you like yours? I've heard mixed reviews, but ideally I'll switch to one soon for all of my many ruggables.


I do like it and have had no issues with ours. As for washing the handbag though, i would only try it with a bag that is just sitting uselessly, and that i am not attached to. That way, no loss if it doesnt work, but bonus if it does!


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> Do you like yours? I've heard mixed reviews, but ideally I'll switch to one soon for all of my many ruggables.


Oooh i need a ruggable! Love the look


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Here she is all washed up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263696
> View attachment 5263697


Ah, thanks! What a cute bag. Looks like it holds a lot too!


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> Oooh i need a ruggable! Love the look


I have too many. But it’s so great to be able to wash them.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I used to have so many MACs, and now I have one (black). I'm thinking I need another but in a brighter color for travel. The mini b's are perfect, but difficult to pack if you're short on space. If anyone sees something interesting with floral lining or older, please lmk!


----------



## JenJBS

The comparison pic I promised. Also posted in the Reference section. Nikki is 'Coral' Mini-MAC is 'Bright Coral'. Coral has more texture, and imo is a better leather, though the Bright Coral is certainly not bad leather at all. Just Coral is such great leather. Coral leans more red. It's a warmer and deeper color. Bright Coral more pink, cooler, and definitely lighter.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> The comparison pic I promised. Also posted in the Reference section. Nikki is 'Coral' Mini-MAC is 'Bright Coral'. Coral has more texture, and imo is a better leather, though the Bright Coral is certainly not bad leather at all. Just Coral is such great leather. Coral leans more red. It's a warmer and deeper color. Bright Coral more pink, cooler, and definitely lighter.
> 
> View attachment 5271210


yes that coral looks red compared to the other bag...both pretty colors


----------



## samfalstaff

Here’s the gray MAB from posh. Very soft and smooshy. Not great lighting as it’s dark and stormy here.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Here’s the gray MAB from posh. Very soft and smooshy. Not great lighting as it’s dark and stormy here.
> View attachment 5272293


Looks fabulous @samfalstaff !!!   Congrats!!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Here’s the gray MAB from posh. Very soft and smooshy. Not great lighting as it’s dark and stormy here.
> View attachment 5272293



Looks beautiful!!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Here’s the gray MAB from posh. Very soft and smooshy. Not great lighting as it’s dark and stormy here.
> View attachment 5272293



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Here’s the gray MAB from posh. Very soft and smooshy. Not great lighting as it’s dark and stormy here.
> View attachment 5272293


very nice....I love a grey bag


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!





LipglossedX said:


> Looks beautiful!!





Antonia said:


> Looks fabulous @samfalstaff !!!   Congrats!!


Thanks everyone. Looking forward to using it for travel.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> The comparison pic I promised. Also posted in the Reference section. Nikki is 'Coral' Mini-MAC is 'Bright Coral'. Coral has more texture, and imo is a better leather, though the Bright Coral is certainly not bad leather at all. Just Coral is such great leather. Coral leans more red. It's a warmer and deeper color. Bright Coral more pink, cooler, and definitely lighter.
> 
> View attachment 5271210


This is such a pretty color!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> This is such a pretty color!



Thank you!


----------



## cathead87

Audible Daily Deal for today:


----------



## samfalstaff

Hope everyone had a great holiday! And stayed safe! Let’s hope 2022 is THE year!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Hope everyone had a great holiday! And stayed safe! Let’s hope 2022 is THE year!


I sure hope so!  I can't take another whole year of doom and gloom!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'd use a top loader to wash a handbag....


I do!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Here’s the gray MAB from posh. Very soft and smooshy. Not great lighting as it’s dark and stormy here.
> View attachment 5272293


It looks like FIG? Gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I sure hope so!  I can't take another whole year of doom and gloom!


I know right?


----------



## Antonia

So, how do you all store your MAB/MAM's?  Are they stuffed?  All of mine are stuffed but they take up so much room and I think that's why I'm so overwhelmed when I look in my closet.  I'm thinking I might un-stuff and find a different way to display...I don't really want to do a Minkie Pile either. Aside from selling bags to make room, how would you store them? I wish I could store them sideways but the ends hang off the shelf...so they are side by side.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It looks like FIG? Gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> So, how do you all store your MAB/MAM's?  Are they stuffed?  All of mine are stuffed but they take up so much room and I think that's why I'm so overwhelmed when I look in my closet.  I'm thinking I might un-stuff and find a different way to display...I don't really want to do a Minkie Pile either. Aside from selling bags to make room, how would you store them? I wish I could store them sideways but the ends hang off the shelf...so they are side by side.


I know what you mean. I stuff mine with minimal stuffing and even then they take up so much closet space. I keep thinking I need to de-clutter, but I don't really want to sell more bags.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So, how do you all store your MAB/MAM's?  Are they stuffed?  All of mine are stuffed but they take up so much room and I think that's why I'm so overwhelmed when I look in my closet.  I'm thinking I might un-stuff and find a different way to display...I don't really want to do a Minkie Pile either. Aside from selling bags to make room, how would you store them? I wish I could store them sideways but the ends hang off the shelf...so they are side by side.


I have to re-think how I'm storing mine. I could double the space if I did one box over the other. Right now they are just next to each other. I guess I can stuff them with old baby clothes? 
My Nikkis are in two drawers, stacked too.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> So, how do you all store your MAB/MAM's?  Are they stuffed?  All of mine are stuffed but they take up so much room and I think that's why I'm so overwhelmed when I look in my closet.  I'm thinking I might un-stuff and find a different way to display...I don't really want to do a Minkie Pile either. Aside from selling bags to make room, how would you store them? I wish I could store them sideways but the ends hang off the shelf...so they are side by side.


mine are stuffed but not a lot and they are in their dust bags on shelves in the closet.  I don't really worry that much about stuffing these bags as I don't want them be be structured anyway.  The bags are probably stacked two-deep.  I'm keeping my number of bags down to about 12.  That's enough for me as far as what storage I have and how many bags I want to have at one time.


----------



## JenJBS

Happy New Year, dear friends! May 2022 bring us every RM bag we dream of! (Cranberry Nikki   )


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Happy New Year, dear friends! May 2022 bring us every RM bag we dream of! (Cranberry Nikki   )



Happy New Year to you and everyone on here!!


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Happy New Year, dear friends! May 2022 bring us every RM bag we dream of! (Cranberry Nikki   )


Happy New Year Jen


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Happy New Year to all my RM gals! Thanks for welcoming me into the group and I look forward to what 2022 brings for all of us


----------



## laurenrr

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Happy new year


----------



## sdkitty

Happy new year Minkettes


----------



## Antonia

Happy New Year fellow RM family!!!!   Love our group and wish you all much health and success in 2022!!


----------



## combatwombat

Wishing everyone a joyful and inspiring new year!


----------



## Shelby33

I kind of forgot what day it was today, even though I knew it was New Years eve last night. Hope everyone had a great holiday and also hope this doesn't happen in 2022.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> I kind of forgot what day it was today, even though I knew it was New Years eve last night. Hope everyone had a great holiday and also hope this doesn't happen in 2022.
> View attachment 5285854


Literally would not be surprised, at this point...


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Literally would not be surprised, at this point...


I know right? Lately anything seems like a possibility..


----------



## Shelby33

I literally don't remember the last time I saw some sun.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Been getting some sun here but it's deceptive! Haven't been outside since maybe Friday. It was so cold yesterday, they had to warm up the ice for the outdoor hockey game! https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/01/sport/nhl-winter-classic-ice-heated-spt-intl/index.html 

looks like I'm not going outside today either haha


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I literally don't remember the last time I saw some sun.


we had cold (for us) weather for a few days - 45 degress during the day.  I know that's probably mild for you.  Today I think it's going back into the 70's


----------



## laurenrr

I will join! It is actually much warmer today than it has been for the last week


----------



## combatwombat

poizenisxkandee said:


> It was so cold yesterday, they had to warm up the ice for the outdoor hockey game!



I've mostly lived in cold places and recently moved to NC, and I get too much enjoyment out of telling Southerners that there's such thing as too cold to snow! Yesterday it was nearly 80 here, and tonight we might get snow


----------



## combatwombat

sdkitty said:


> we had cold (for us) weather for a few days - 45 degress during the day.  I know that's probably mild for you.  Today I think it's going back into the 70's



Oh my goodness, I read this as negative 45 degrees!


----------



## Shelby33

combatwombat said:


> Oh my goodness, I read this as negative 45 degrees!


So did I at first!


----------



## Shelby33

I took maybe half of my bags and put them in those storage bags and now they're under my bed. It will be fun to see them after not seeing them for months.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I took maybe half of my bags and put them in those storage bags and now they're under my bed. It will be fun to see them after not seeing them for months.


where have the bags been til now?  not under your bed?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> where have the bags been til now?  not under your bed?


On the shelves or cabinets in my closet.


----------



## Shelby33

At least the sun is out?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> At least the sun is out?
> View attachment 5287645


Brr


----------



## jennalovesbags

I’m overdue for photos but wanted to snap a quick one of a ruby middle school MAC. Tags were on it with original duster from TRR. Very pleased. OTOH, a Bal I bought was not at all as described.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m overdue for photos but wanted to snap a quick one of a ruby middle school MAC. Tags were on it with original duster from TRR. Very pleased. OTOH, a Bal I bought was not at all as described.


Oh sorry about the Bal! What was up with it?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Oh sorry about the Bal! What was up with it?


Lots of edge wear, floppy handles etc. it’s for the best, I don’t need to spend that much on a bag anyway!


----------



## Shelby33

I'm wondering what you guys think of this. It's a tomato MAM and the handles just can't be repaired. I did have these, what do you think? Does it look awful?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I'm wondering what you guys think of this. It's a tomato MAM and the handles just can't be repaired. I did have these, what do you think? Does it look awful?
> View attachment 5293090


not to me....I thought before re-reading what you said that it was a MAM that came with flat handles.  color looks like a good match


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'm wondering what you guys think of this. It's a tomato MAM and the handles just can't be repaired. I did have these, what do you think? Does it look awful?
> View attachment 5293090


That looks great! How bad were the handles?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> I'm wondering what you guys think of this. It's a tomato MAM and the handles just can't be repaired. I did have these, what do you think? Does it look awful?
> View attachment 5293090



Color and width/scale look good. To a casual observer especially it wouldn't look out of place or modified.  I noticed it looked a little different but not until I read the part about the handles did I realize why.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I'm wondering what you guys think of this. It's a tomato MAM and the handles just can't be repaired. I did have these, what do you think? Does it look awful?
> View attachment 5293090



I think the color matches really good!  Sucks the handles can't be fixed but unless someone knows MAB/MAMs I doubt they would even notice.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I'm wondering what you guys think of this. It's a tomato MAM and the handles just can't be repaired. I did have these, what do you think? Does it look awful?
> View attachment 5293090



I'd never have guessed you replaced the handles.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm wondering what you guys think of this. It's a tomato MAM and the handles just can't be repaired. I did have these, what do you think? Does it look awful?
> View attachment 5293090


Wow, looks great Shelby!!!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> I'm wondering what you guys think of this. It's a tomato MAM and the handles just can't be repaired. I did have these, what do you think? Does it look awful?
> View attachment 5293090


It looks so good! You saved her


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> I'm wondering what you guys think of this. It's a tomato MAM and the handles just can't be repaired. I did have these, what do you think? Does it look awful?
> View attachment 5293090


Looks really good! I didn’t notice until you pointed it out!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Looks really good! I didn’t notice until you pointed it out!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> It looks so good! You saved her


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, looks great Shelby!!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I'd never have guessed you replaced the handles.


That's good to hear, thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I think the color matches really good!  Sucks the handles can't be fixed but unless someone knows MAB/MAMs I doubt they would even notice.


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> Color and width/scale look good. To a casual observer especially it wouldn't look out of place or modified.  I noticed it looked a little different but not until I read the part about the handles did I realize why.


Thank you. These tomato bags are so hard to find, I would hate be be unable to use it.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That looks great! How bad were the handles?


They were coming apart at the seams, very stretched, and weak. I really don't think they were fixable.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> not to me....I thought before re-reading what you said that it was a MAM that came with flat handles.  color looks like a good match


Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I have a bone colored mini B that needs some rehab. I’m not sure whether show cream or paint (or something else) is best. It was cheap and as we all know, I love the style. But looks a bit grungy. Any suggestions from the group?


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I have a bone colored mini B that needs some rehab. I’m not sure whether show cream or paint (or something else) is best. It was cheap and as we all know, I love the style. But looks a bit grungy. Any suggestions from the group?


I think @Shelby33 swears by shoe cream!  I'm sure she will chime in...she's our go to for this kind of stuff!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> I think @Shelby33 swears by shoe cream!  I'm sure she will chime in...she's our go to for this kind of stuff!!


I tried neutral and that was no bueno. Then I ordered what I thought would match and the Amazon picker sent me NEON MALE THONGS. Can’t make this stuff up.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> I tried neutral and that was no bueno. Then I ordered what I thought would match and the Amazon picker sent me NEON MALE THONGS. Can’t make this stiff up.



Oh my!!   bet that was a surprise to open!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I tried neutral and that was no bueno. Then I ordered what I thought would match and the Amazon picker sent me NEON MALE THONGS. Can’t make this stuff up.


WHAAAAAT??????


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> Oh my!!   bet that was a surprise to open!


It really was


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I have a bone colored mini B that needs some rehab. I’m not sure whether show cream or paint (or something else) is best. It was cheap and as we all know, I love the style. But looks a bit grungy. Any suggestions from the group?


Jenna do you have a picture?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WHAAAAAT??????


OMG


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Jenna do you have a picture?


I can take a better one in the day time.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> I can take a better one in the day time.



I feel like they make leather cleaners for white/light leather? I don't know what one though...  ?


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> I can take a better one in the day time.


I feel like @Shelby33  is gonna macgyver this one and come back like " an ice cube and a pack of matches will have this like new in 10 minutes" lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> I feel like @Shelby33  is gonna macgyver this one and come back like " an ice cube and a pack of matches will have this like new in 10 minutes" lol


You’re so right!
I tried LMB and magic eraser with no luck.


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> I feel like @Shelby33  is gonna macgyver this one and come back like " an ice cube and a pack of matches will have this like new in 10 minutes" lol


Omg,  so true!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> You’re so right!
> I tried LMB and magic eraser with no luck.


It doesn't look too bad to me, but if it was mine I would use some white/off white shoe cream, a banana and some... Let's say a Margarita. Because you may need a snack and most projects just work better if you've had a Margarita.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I feel like @Shelby33  is gonna macgyver this one and come back like " an ice cube and a pack of matches will have this like new in 10 minutes" lol


That made me laugh out loud hahahaha!!


----------



## Shelby33

IMPORTANT!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> IMPORTANT!!!!!
> View attachment 5298182


You won't hear it from me!!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> It doesn't look too bad to me, but if it was mine I would use some white/off white shoe cream, a banana and some... Let's say a Margarita. Because you may need a snack and most projects just work better if you've had a Margarita.


It’s not great up close but I’m going to order d as how cream (again) and see what happens. I have quite the growing collection.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> It’s not great up close but I’m going to order d as how cream (again) and see what happens. I have quite the growing collection.


Oh me too! Have you tried it on this bag before?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Oh me too! Have you tried it on this bag before?


Wow idk, what happened with the text. Only neutral. Got a color I think might match and one a little darker too, so I’ll try that next week.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Wow idk, what happened with the text. Only neutral. Got a color I think might match and one a little darker too, so I’ll try that next week.


Good luck...keep us posted on how it comes out!!


----------



## Egel

Shelby33 said:


> IMPORTANT!!!!!
> View attachment 5298182


My first thought was that the left bag was so cute. My second thought was about the grain on the right bag. My third thought was notice the writing 

@jennalovesbags  I can't help yu with the bag but good luck with whatever you are going to do. Super white bags are gorgous.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Egel said:


> My first thought was that the left bag was so cute. My second thought was about the grain on the right bag. My third thought was notice the writing
> 
> @jennalovesbags  I can't help yu with the bag but good luck with whatever you are going to do. Super white bags are gorgous.


This is definitely not super white. More bone or ecru I'd say.


----------



## sdkitty

I've never bought a used item of clothing online before but I have this bella dahl top in dark grey and love it.  I was looking at the other colors and decided black or navy would be too similar to what I have.  Fuchsia wouldn't be flattering so purple would be best.  This one was priced low so I decided I didn't have much to lose.  Hoping it's in decent condition.  did i manifest this? ha


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Just saw this scrolling through FB tonight and thought I'd share 
https://wwd.com/accessories-news/handbags/is-rebecca-minkoff-on-the-selling-block-1235035371/


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just saw this scrolling through FB tonight and thought I'd share
> https://wwd.com/accessories-news/handbags/is-rebecca-minkoff-on-the-selling-block-1235035371/
> View attachment 5301622
> 
> View attachment 5301623
> 
> View attachment 5301624
> 
> View attachment 5301625
> 
> View attachment 5301626


Wow...the pandemic has changed the way so many people do business these days.  I hope her company keeps on going.  She just came out with home decor and the stuff looks really nice.  Maybe there is more money in home decor since more people are working from home these days.  I just want her to make more Edie bags!!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Antonia said:


> Wow...the pandemic has changed the way so many people do business these days.  I hope her company keeps on going.  She just came out with home decor and the stuff looks really nice.  Maybe there is more money in home decor since more people are working from home these days.  I just want her to make more Edie bags!!



I'm usually skeptical of designer bedding sets since sometimes it's pretty patterns on synthetic materials, but looks like the sheet sets are cotton or bamboo which is promising.


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> I'm usually skeptical of designer bedding sets since sometimes it's pretty patterns on synthetic materials, but looks like the sheet sets are cotton or bamboo which is promising.


Yes, I totally agree.  They look very luxe to me.


----------



## sdkitty

I purchased a bag from Goodwill out of state (haven't got it yet).  then saw a post where someone says Goodwill is full of bed bugs.  Now I'm all spooked.  wondering if when I get it I should wash the lining and then put the bag in the dryer.  supposedly 120 degree heat will kill bed bugs.  they are big enough to see but what about the eggs?

do you all think a MAB will survive a half hour in the dryer?  I know @shelby has washed and dried bags but it's somewhat of a risk?
Or should I just inspect the bag and put this horror out of my mind.
I guess any preowned item from any source could have bed bugs?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

sdkitty said:


> I purchased a bag from Goodwill out of state (haven't got it yet).  then saw a post where someone says Goodwill is full of bed bugs.  Now I'm all spooked.  wondering if when I get it I should wash the lining and then put the bag in the dryer.  supposedly 120 degree heat will kill bed bugs.  they are big enough to see but what about the eggs?
> 
> do you all think a MAB will survive a half hour in the dryer?  I know @shelby has washed and dried bags but it's somewhat of a risk?
> Or should I just inspect the bag and put this horror out of my mind.
> I guess any preowned item from any source could have bed bugs?



I don't have a ton of experience with bedbugs, had a boyfriend in college who had a couple issues with it in his apartment and I remember he had some weird set up with vinegar or something to get rid of them?  idk.  I do remember he threw out a bunch of things and ran a bunch of things he wanted to keep on extra hot wash and dry cycles.  And taped up some things in rubbermaid tubs for a few weeks. 

A friend of mine runs a vintage shop and she freezes garments for two weeks before taking them out and getting them cleaned and putting them on the sales floor, but I think that is for moths more than bedbugs. 

But to the other point...any secondhand shop, or new shop, or public place like hotels can have bedbugs and Goodwill has at least hundreds of locations so not sure what the difference is between any of their locations and anywhere else.  I feel like a few years ago there were a whole bunch of boutiques in NY that had bedbug infestations.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I purchased a bag from Goodwill out of state (haven't got it yet).  then saw a post where someone says Goodwill is full of bed bugs.  Now I'm all spooked.  wondering if when I get it I should wash the lining and then put the bag in the dryer.  supposedly 120 degree heat will kill bed bugs.  they are big enough to see but what about the eggs?
> 
> do you all think a MAB will survive a half hour in the dryer?  I know @shelby has washed and dried bags but it's somewhat of a risk?
> Or should I just inspect the bag and put this horror out of my mind.
> I guess any preowned item from any source could have bed bugs?


The bags come from many different goodwill places throughout the US. I doubt all of them have bed bugs. I’ve bought from the online goodwill before. I’ve never had problems with bed bugs but then I’ve washed the bags that I got from them. They were all vintage Coach which can be washed.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> The bags come from many different goodwill places throughout the US. I doubt all of them have bed bugs. I’ve bought from the online goodwill before. I’ve never had problems with bed bugs but then I’ve washed the bags that I got from them. They were all vintage Coach which can be washed.


do you have a front loading washer or one with an agitator?  I have the agitator type


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> do you have a front loading washer or one with an agitator?  I have the agitator type


I have neither. I drop the clothes in (top load?), but it doesn't have an agitator. However, I just hand wash my vintage coach bags in a tub of water with Dawn soap.

Shelby will probably have some super helpful advice about bed bugs in bags if it becomes an issue.


----------



## sdkitty

I hear you in the NE are getting a big storm.  GL and stay safe


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I hear you in the NE are getting a big storm.  GL and stay safe


Thank you!   Yes, it's very windy and the snow is piling up but at least the snow is the light and fluffy kind!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you!   Yes, it's very windy and the snow is piling up but at least the snow is the light and fluffy kind!


snow is pretty but can be inconvenient.  I recall commuting on the Long Island RR and coming home on the train to my car buried in snow
and of course there is the driveway shovelling


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I hear you in the NE are getting a big storm.  GL and stay safe


It could be much worse!


----------



## Sassy

Happy lunar new year to those who celebrate! Hope this year of the tiger brings everyone lots of luck and joy!


----------



## sdkitty

I got my MAB from Goodwill....good news is it is a full size MAB and in quite good condition.  The lining is pretty clean, no corner wear, just a bit of wear on the HW.  Unfortunately the person who posted about bedbugs from goodwill created a full blown paranoia for me so I have the bag in the dryer just so if there are any bed bug eggs they will be killed.  Uugh.  I hope I can get over this and enjoy the bag.  If it came from a private seller in this condition, I wouldn't have given it a thought.  It clearly hasn't been used a lot.  the black and white lining isn't even soiled in the top area near the zipper and the lining of the outside pocket is pristine.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I got my MAB from Goodwill....good news is it is a full size MAB and in quite good condition.  The lining is pretty clean, no corner wear, just a bit of wear on the HW.  Unfortunately the person who posted about bedbugs from goodwill created a full blown paranoia for me so I have the bag in the dryer just so if there are any bed bug eggs they will be killed.  Uugh.  I hope I can get over this and enjoy the bag.  If it came from a private seller in this condition, I wouldn't have given it a thought.  It clearly hasn't been used a lot.  the black and white lining isn't even soiled in the top area near the zipper and the lining of the outside pocket is pristine.


I'd love to see photos.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I'd love to see photos.


yes will post photos....forgot to say handles are totally firm.  I don't think this was used much


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I got my MAB from Goodwill....good news is it is a full size MAB and in quite good condition.  The lining is pretty clean, no corner wear, just a bit of wear on the HW.  Unfortunately the person who posted about bedbugs from goodwill created a full blown paranoia for me so I have the bag in the dryer just so if there are any bed bug eggs they will be killed.  Uugh.  I hope I can get over this and enjoy the bag.  If it came from a private seller in this condition, I wouldn't have given it a thought.  It clearly hasn't been used a lot.  the black and white lining isn't even soiled in the top area near the zipper and the lining of the outside pocket is pristine.


So glad you got it!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Have you gals seen her new style? Lou shoulder bag!    Current colors are red, green, grey, and black.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Have you gals seen her new style? Lou shoulder bag!    Current colors are red, green, grey, and black.
> View attachment 5319866
> View attachment 5319867
> View attachment 5319868


Yes, she's had these a while now.  I live them a lot...especially the green!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Show me some navy luxe bags please! Do I need one in my life?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Come to my attention that I have a crap ton of unanswered messages  like 100 so no way I can respond to all of them. I haven’t went to the message area of my account in months. My email associated with TPF hasn’t been receiving emails. I just didn’t really notice as I use as app that has 4 email accounts attached to it so it’s a lot of emails I promise I wasn’t ignoring anyone, I’m sorry!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Come to my attention that I have a crap ton of unanswered messages  like 100 so no way I can respond to all of them. I haven’t went to the message area of my account in months. My email associated with TPF hasn’t been receiving emails. I just didn’t really notice as I use as app that has 4 email accounts attached to it so it’s a lot of emails I promise I wasn’t ignoring anyone, I’m sorry!


Ahhhh, that explains a lot!   Thanks for letting us know...


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Show me some navy luxe bags please! Do I need one in my life?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> View attachment 5328805


----------



## poizenisxkandee

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just saw this scrolling through FB tonight and thought I'd share
> https://wwd.com/accessories-news/handbags/is-rebecca-minkoff-on-the-selling-block-1235035371/
> View attachment 5301622
> 
> View attachment 5301623
> 
> View attachment 5301624
> 
> View attachment 5301625
> 
> View attachment 5301626



update on this


----------



## sdkitty

poizenisxkandee said:


> update on this
> View attachment 5329365
> 
> View attachment 5329366
> 
> View attachment 5329367
> 
> View attachment 5329368


I doubt she will stay on long term.  Of course she has every right to sell but I don't think the brand will be the same.  I'll stick to the OS bags.


----------



## Antonia

I think she should have just stuck to doing handbags.  I don't think there is a big demand for her clothing and most of the clothes are like anything else you can find in a dept. store aside from jackets/coats.  She probably stretched herself too thin trying to do too many things.  Her handbags have always been popular and it would have been nice for her to just continue making the 2 styles that put her on the map:  MAB/Nikki.  Along with of course the Edie, Love and Julian backpacks, which I think all 3 of those styles are quite popular (and you all know how I feel about the Edie  ) . I really wish this would happen...go back to her roots!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I think she should have just stuck to doing handbags.  I don't think there is a big demand for her clothing and most of the clothes are like anything else you can find in a dept. store aside from jackets/coats.  She probably stretched herself too thin trying to do too many things.  Her handbags have always been popular and it would have been nice for her to just continue making the 2 styles that put her on the map:  MAB/Nikki.  Along with of course the Edie, Love and Julian backpacks, which I think all 3 of those styles are quite popular (and you all know how I feel about the Edie  ) . I really wish this would happen...go back to her roots!!


Completely agree! Definitely she was  trying to do too many things at once. It would be a dream come true if she went back to her roots and started making MAB’s and Nikki’s with the good leather that we love.


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> I think she should have just stuck to doing handbags.  I don't think there is a big demand for her clothing and most of the clothes are like anything else you can find in a dept. store aside from jackets/coats.  She probably stretched herself too thin trying to do too many things.  Her handbags have always been popular and it would have been nice for her to just continue making the 2 styles that put her on the map:  MAB/Nikki.  Along with of course the Edie, Love and Julian backpacks, which I think all 3 of those styles are quite popular (and you all know how I feel about the Edie  ) . I really wish this would happen...go back to her roots!!


Totally agree! But I think as a designer she probably wanted to stretch herself, just doing bags is probably not challenging enough for her. I would love to see her go back to her bag roots with the nice leather but I think that ship has probably sailed, she is probably too invested in manufacturing capacity and the bottom line to give that up to focus on smaller batches of quality bags like she used to do. I would love to see made in USA again but that won’t likely happen either.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Totally agree! But I think as a designer she probably wanted to stretch herself, just doing bags is probably not challenging enough for her. I would love to see her go back to her bag roots with the nice leather but I think that ship has probably sailed, she is probably too invested in manufacturing capacity and the bottom line to give that up to focus on smaller batches of quality bags like she used to do. I would love to see made in USA again but that won’t likely happen either.


seems to me that brands like RM, Kooba and Botkier sacrificed quality to keep prices down.  I don't think they will want to go back to the better quality and raise prices.  So, as you say, that ship has sailed.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

sdkitty said:


> seems to me that brands like RM, Kooba and Botkier sacrificed quality to keep prices down.  I don't think they will want to go back to the better quality and raise prices.  So, as you say, that ship has sailed.


I was a big Botkier fan in it's heyday but wasn't as in to RM at the same time. Been scooping up some of the older, better made RM styles lately since they're not too hard to find and I appreciate them more now. The better Botkiers are harder to find secondhand now but agree that both brands and similar declined in quality when they lowered prices around the recession.


----------



## sdkitty

poizenisxkandee said:


> I was a big Botkier fan in it's heyday but wasn't as in to RM at the same time. Been scooping up some of the older, better made RM styles lately since they're not too hard to find and I appreciate them more now. The better Botkiers are harder to find secondhand now but agree that both brands and similar declined in quality when they lowered prices around the recession.


I think if you can find a botkier it would be priced well but maybe there aren't as many of of them out there.  I got a Trigger a while back.  Can't remember what I paid - probably $50-100


----------



## Haughty

Can someone help with this color.   Seems to be medium brown with perhaps a tint of orange.  triangle hardware and domed feet.  Lining is black and white floral.  Made in USA.  

thanks


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Can someone help with this color.   Seems to be medium brown with perhaps a tint of orange.  triangle hardware and domed feet.  Lining is black and white floral
> 
> thanks


Not sure maybe some more indoor pics. Looks kinda orange but like a Carmel color almost, well to me anyway. Nice bag!


----------



## Antonia

Looks like a basic camel color-nice leather!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Can someone help with this color.   Seems to be medium brown with perhaps a tint of orange.  triangle hardware and domed feet.  Lining is black and white floral.  Made in USA.
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 5330707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330709


maybe @shelby will know what RM called it.  sometimes the names don't seem to fit.  To me, her Wine is more red than I would expect.  Nice color though.


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> maybe @shelby will know what RM called it.  sometimes the names don't seem to fit.  To me, her Wine is more red than I would expect.  Nice color though.


Thanks, everyone!   Thought that or almond


----------



## Sassy

Haughty said:


> Thanks, everyone!   Thought that or almond


Looks like almond to me. Love this leather!


----------



## sdkitty

I just did my first Poshmark listing and I'm getting tons of followers.  I guess a lot of people just follow everyone? or every purse seller?
I did a reposh and used the original pics adding one of my own and a few words in the description.  would you have done all new pics?
thanks for any advice


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I just did my first Poshmark listing and I'm getting tons of followers.  I guess a lot of people just follow everyone? or every purse seller?
> I did a reposh and used the original pics adding one of my own and a few words in the description.  would you have done all new pics?
> thanks for any advice


I would have done all new pics but that’s just me. I never buy from sellers who use the reposh original seller pics.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I would have done all new pics but that’s just me. I never buy from sellers who use the reposh original seller pics.


oh....I better fix it


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> I just did my first Poshmark listing and I'm getting tons of followers.  I guess a lot of people just follow everyone? or every purse seller?
> I did a reposh and used the original pics adding one of my own and a few words in the description.  would you have done all new pics?
> thanks for any advice


I think all the followers are automatically added by Poshmark.


----------



## Antonia

Is selling on Posh easy?  I've always used eBay but lately I'm so annoyed with them with their fees and now the 1099's!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Is selling on Posh easy?  I've always used eBay but lately I'm so annoyed with them with their fees and now the 1099's!!!!


Listing is easy.  That’s all I know for now


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I just did my first Poshmark listing and I'm getting tons of followers.  I guess a lot of people just follow everyone? or every purse seller?
> I did a reposh and used the original pics adding one of my own and a few words in the description.  would you have done all new pics?
> thanks for any advice


I do all original pictures too.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I do all original pictures too.


I fixed it


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Is selling on Posh easy?  I've always used eBay but lately I'm so annoyed with them with their fees and now the 1099's!!!!


I sell on posh and mercari. I tried to sell an authentic Balenciaga (had it authenticated beforehand) on ebay. Ebay took it down and essentially told me that I wasn't allowed to sell Bals because they were a luxury brand and I had at the time only been selling Coach. The funny thing was that Bal bags were experiencing a slump at that time (still are I think) and Coach vintage was selling for huge amounts. So vintage Coach was going for more money than Bal. I'll still buy from ebay but will never go back there to sell.
Edited to add: I think I've complained about this before. Sorry for the retread. Guess I'm still pissed about it.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I sell on posh and mercari. I tried to sell an authentic Balenciaga (had it authenticated beforehand) on ebay. Ebay took it down and essentially told me that I wasn't allowed to sell Bals because they were a luxury brand and I had at the time only been selling Coach. The funny thing was that Bal bags were experiencing a slump at that time (still are I think) and Coach vintage was selling for huge amounts. So vintage Coach was going for more money than Bal. I'll still buy from ebay but will never go back there to sell.
> Edited to add: I think I've complained about this before. Sorry for the retread. Guess I'm still pissed about it.


Is one easier than the other?   Are the listing fees about the same?   Posh has been around longer so things would probably get more traffic there, I assume??  Btw @samfalstaff , that's crazy what ebay did to you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Is one easier than the other?   Are the listing fees about the same?   Posh has been around longer so things would probably get more traffic there, I assume??  Btw @samfalstaff , that's crazy what ebay did to you!


I don’t find posh or mercari more easier than the other. Posh I believe has significant higher fees. You can post videos to posh where Mercari you can’t. I don’t know I find all this tax document stuff confusing though. So I’m not sure if selling is really worth it.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I don’t find posh or mercari more easier than the other. Posh I believe has significant higher fees. You can post videos to posh where Mercari you can’t. I don’t know I find all this tax document stuff confusing though. So I’m not sure if selling is really worth it.


Are they all doing the 1099s now?  I thought it was just ebay?   I would totally understand if I was a business but I'm not,  in fact most of the time I'm losing money,  not making more.   It's stuff I've bought for myself,  tired of it and just wanna sell to recoup some money.   I don't think it's right that I have to pay taxes on that,  whatsoever!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Are they all doing the 1099s now?  I thought it was just ebay?   I would totally understand if I was a business but I'm not,  in fact most of the time I'm losing money,  not making more.   It's stuff I've bought for myself,  tired of it and just wanna sell to recoup some money.   I don't think it's right that I have to pay taxes on that,  whatsoever!!!


Pretty sure all of them. I already hit $650 in sales on mercari and they sent me something about that 1099 ugh. I sold a few things to Fashionphile for a couple thousand and have no clue how this tax thing works out. So until I have a better understanding I’m not selling anything more! My understanding is that if you sell an item for less than you bought it for you won’t be taxed. I’m not sure that is correct though.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Pretty sure all of them. I already hit $650 in sales on mercari and they sent me something about that 1099 ugh. I sold a few things to Fashionphile for a couple thousand and have no clue how this tax thing works out. So until I have a better understanding I’m not selling anything more! My understanding is that if you sell an item for less than you bought it for you won’t be taxed. I’m not sure that is correct though.


Unbelievable!   When you are clearly not a business,  you should not have to pay taxes!   This is infuriating!   It's almost better to consign if that is the case.   Talk about taking a bigger loss!  They take 50% but at least you are not taxed that way.   Grrrr


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Unbelievable!   When you are clearly not a business,  you should not have to pay taxes!   This is infuriating!   It's almost better to consign if that is the case.   Talk about taking a bigger loss!  They take 50% but at least you are not taxed that way.   Grrrr


I agree on the consigning but it sucks to have to take such a big loss! I guess it’s better than paying taxes. At this point just trying to be really careful with what I buy.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Pretty sure all of them. I already hit $650 in sales on mercari and they sent me something about that 1099 ugh. I sold a few things to Fashionphile for a couple thousand and have no clue how this tax thing works out. So until I have a better understanding I’m not selling anything more! My understanding is that if you sell an item for less than you bought it for you won’t be taxed. I’m not sure that is correct though.


the only bags I've sold recently have been through the local consignment shop.....do you get a 1099 even on a small sale?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> the only bags I've sold recently have been through the local consignment shop.....do you get a 1099 even on a small sale?


Selling through a consignment shop pretty sure you don’t have to worry about it. Selling on sites you have to do the 1099 if you reach $600+ In sales.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Selling through a consignment shop pretty sure you don’t have to worry about it. Selling on sites you have to do the 1099 if you reach $600+ In sales.


yes, I'm not worried about the consignment shop sales.  And I'm not likely to reach $600.  Thank you.


----------



## Sassy

My understanding is that the tax rules haven’t changed— you only pay taxes on profits, not total revenue. So it is incumbent on you to keep records and receipts of the purchase price of items so that if you get audited you can show what you purchased the item for vs. what you sold it for. The change recently has been in the reporting, previously it was an honor system where you had to self-report resale income and pay taxes on the profits but now all the resale sites (and PayPal and Venmo) are now required to report total transactions/revenue over $600. But the rule hasn’t changed that you only pay taxes on any profits you make, even if you have revenue over $600 (if everything you sold doesn’t make a profit you don't have to pay any taxes).


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> My understanding is that the tax rules haven’t changed— you only pay taxes on profits, not total revenue. So it is incumbent on you to keep records and receipts of the purchase price of items so that if you get audited you can show what you purchased the item for vs. what you sold it for. The change recently has been in the reporting, previously it was an honor system where you had to self-report resale income and pay taxes on the profits but now all the resale sites (and PayPal and Venmo) are now required to report total transactions/revenue over $600. But the rule hasn’t changed that you only pay taxes on any profits you make, even if you have revenue over $600 (if everything you sold doesn’t make a profit you don't have to pay any taxes).


OMG, thank you so much @Sassy for explaining this to me!!  I am not on top of tax rules at all.   Hubby and I file separate since he is self employed....and the accountant he was using all these years retired so I was going to do my own taxes online and was having a panic attack over this!!!  Ahhh, I feel so much better now!!!  Thank you again for chiming in!!!  Virtual hugs to you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

How many of y’all really keep and organize all your bag receipts? Asking for a friend


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> How many of y’all really keep and organize all your bag receipts? Asking for a friend


not me but sometimes if I buy a bag new I keep the tags in the inside zip pocket


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> not me but sometimes if I buy a bag new I keep the tags in the inside zip pocket


My expensive bags I tend to keep things more organized in a safe. My bags that are a few hundred or less it’s hit or miss to keeping receipts. It gets overwhelming and I’m never going to add them up!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My expensive bags I tend to keep things more organized in a safe. My bags that are a few hundred or less it’s hit or miss to keeping receipts. It gets overwhelming and I’m never going to add them up!



I keep retail ones (or even some from shops like TRR) but haven't kept pre-owned ones. I figure I can always look it up in my account or email?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Are they all doing the 1099s now?  I thought it was just ebay?   I would totally understand if I was a business but I'm not,  in fact most of the time I'm losing money,  not making more.   It's stuff I've bought for myself,  tired of it and just wanna sell to recoup some money.   I don't think it's right that I have to pay taxes on that,  whatsoever!!!


Ebay told me they wouldn't send me a 1099 unless I made $20,000 in sales.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> oh....I better fix it


Did you advertise it in the auction listings?


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Pretty sure all of them. I already hit $650 in sales on mercari and they sent me something about that 1099 ugh. I sold a few things to Fashionphile for a couple thousand and have no clue how this tax thing works out. So until I have a better understanding I’m not selling anything more! *My understanding is that if you sell an item for less than you bought it for you won’t be taxed. I’m not sure that is correct though.*


That is my understanding as well.


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> OMG, thank you so much @Sassy for explaining this to me!!  I am not on top of tax rules at all.   Hubby and I file separate since he is self employed....and the accountant he was using all these years retired so I was going to do my own taxes online and was having a panic attack over this!!!  Ahhh, I feel so much better now!!!  Thank you again for chiming in!!!  Virtual hugs to you!


I am not an expert by any means but there was a lot of discussion on the topic on a FB resale group. I think reselling has become big business during the pandemic, especially resales of luxury brands, so IRS wants its cut!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

sdkitty said:


> I think if you can find a botkier it would be priced well but maybe there aren't as many of of them out there.  I got a Trigger a while back.  Can't remember what I paid - probably $50-100


This got me going on a secondhand/board search archive rabbit hole and might add an OG Trigger or Chrystie to my "to buy" list.

to keep OT, I was following RM's Instagram story this weekend and looks like the brand did some kind of pop-up in Aspen. Wonder if anyone here went.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Ebay told me they wouldn't send me a 1099 unless I made $20,000 in sales.


 I sure didn't make that much!!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Did you advertise it in the auction listings?


No.


samfalstaff said:


> Did you advertise it in the auction listings?


I didn't know Poshmark had auction listings


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> No.
> 
> I didn't know Poshmark had auction listings


I think maybe she meant the “Advertise your Auction” forum on tPF.  Might get some traffic there.


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> I think maybe she meant the “Advertise your Auction” forum on tPF.  Might get some traffic there.


Oh yes.  I put it on the "your auction listings" thread
thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I sure didn't make that much!!!


Yeah, the actual businesses that sell on ebay probably make that amount. Not us bag ladies. Unless OS Minkoff suddenly becomes massively popular.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Can someone help with this color.   Seems to be medium brown with perhaps a tint of orange.  triangle hardware and domed feet.  Lining is black and white floral.  Made in USA.
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 5330707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330709


Oh there was one that started with an H... Of course I can't remember it now.. Let me check.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh there was one that started with an H... Of course I can't remember it now.. Let me check.


were you thinking of Harewood?


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh there was one that started with an H... Of course I can't remember it now.. Let me check.


Wasn’t Harewood, was it?   I think camel had some kind of shiny black hardware that I can’t remember the name of now


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Wasn’t Harewood, was it?   I think camel had some kind of shiny black hardware that I can’t remember the name of now


I don't think camel, you're right. Almond or natural? hazelnut had sig HW.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I just did my first Poshmark listing and I'm getting tons of followers.  I guess a lot of people just follow everyone? or every purse seller?
> I did a reposh and used the original pics adding one of my own and a few words in the description.  would you have done all new pics?
> thanks for any advice


I would do new pictures because when I see these with the original pictures, how do I know it's still in that condition, you know?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I would do new pictures because when I see these with the original pictures, how do I know it's still in that condition, you know?


yes, I did new pics.  I have two "likes" or hearts but of course that doesn't mean the person will make an offer.
thanks


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Is one easier than the other?   Are the listing fees about the same?   Posh has been around longer so things would probably get more traffic there, I assume??  Btw @samfalstaff , that's crazy what ebay did to you!


I found PM to be very easy. Never tried Mercari but they don't take as much $. Will never sell on Ebay.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Wasn’t Harewood, was it?   I think camel had some kind of shiny black hardware that I can’t remember the name of now


I thought harewood was darker?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> How many of y’all really keep and organize all your bag receipts? Asking for a friend


Seriously? I'm surprised I never lost my kids nevermind a receipt. 
I did lose my car more than a few times.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes, I did new pics.  I have two "likes" or hearts but of course that doesn't mean the person will make an offer.
> thanks


Just share your listings a few times a day, that helps.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Just share your listings a few times a day, that helps.


OK, just did that.  Not sure who the "followers" are.  People who follow every handbag seller?  Thanks Shelby


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> OK, just did that.  Not sure who the "followers" are.  People who follow every handbag seller?  Thanks Shelby


Followers are just people who follow what's in your closet, you'll get a ton of them.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Followers are just people who follow what's in your closet, you'll get a ton of them.


yes, I got a bunch right away and they keep popping up


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Followers are just people who follow what's in your closet, you'll get a ton of them.


those are the people you meant I should share with, right?


----------



## Shelby33

Well when you share they will automatically see it. But if you share something at 10:00 AM and someone not following searches for what you are selling at 10:01, yours will be one of the first ones they see.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes, I got a bunch right away and they keep popping up


Oh also-if you share a listing from someone else they will usually share something from you.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh also-if you share a listing from someone else they will usually share something from you.


I thought about asking the seller if she would like to buy the purple bag back from me and sell me the other bag she has listed.  but I doubt she'd see any benefit in that.  she'd still be in the same boat, having one of the two for sale.


----------



## JenJBS

This is the size of a MAC, but looks slightly different, to me. Can anyone confirm if it's a MAC or another style?


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> This is the size of a MAC, but looks slightly different, to me. Can anyone confirm if it's a MAC or another style?
> 
> View attachment 5337273



It's the full size MAC Bombe style


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> It's the full size MAC Bombe style



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!


Now you can say "This bag is the Bombe!"


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> This is the size of a MAC, but looks slightly different, to me. Can anyone confirm if it's a MAC or another style?
> 
> View attachment 5337275


very pretty


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Now you can say "This bag is the Bombe!"


Yes!  



sdkitty said:


> very pretty


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

I feel so lucky to have my friends sometimes.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This is the size of a MAC, but looks slightly different, to me. Can anyone confirm if it's a MAC or another style?
> 
> View attachment 5337275


Beautiful bag, I love purple! Luckily amethyst is my birthstone!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag, I love purple! Luckily amethyst is my birthstone!


Is today your birthday???  My mom's birthstone is Amethyst too!!   If so, happy birthday!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Is today your birthday???  My mom's birthstone is Amethyst too!!   If so, happy birthday!!!


No no it was the 19th. But thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No no it was the 19th. But thank you!


Happy birthday a week late.  Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> No no it was the 19th. But thank you!


Happy belated


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Happy belated


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Happy birthday a week late.  Hope you enjoyed it.


Thanks!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> No no it was the 19th. But thank you!


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I feel so lucky to have my friends sometimes.
> View attachment 5337690


Great advice! Happy belated birthday anyway!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag, I love purple! Luckily amethyst is my birthstone!



Thank you!   

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No no it was the 19th. But thank you!


Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Happy belated birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Great advice! Happy belated birthday anyway!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Happy belated


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

I used to go ice fishing with my dad all the time but we never had these things, whatever they are called. 


They are all over the lake.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5338940
> 
> I used to go ice fishing with my dad all the time but we never had these things, whatever they are called.
> View attachment 5338941
> 
> They are all over the lake.


ice houses?
is this near where you live?
beautiful


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5338940
> 
> I used to go ice fishing with my dad all the time but we never had these things, whatever they are called.
> View attachment 5338941
> 
> They are all over the lake.



Oh dang.. your ice must be really solid there!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oh dang.. your ice must be really solid there!


I know right?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> ice houses?
> is this near where you live?
> beautiful


Yes about 10 minutes away.


----------



## Shelby33

How did I not know about these?


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> How did I not know about these?
> View attachment 5340374
> View attachment 5340375
> View attachment 5340376
> View attachment 5340377


It almost looks like the bags have tattoos!


----------



## Shelby33

Ok yesterday and today I CHEATED ON WORDLE. 
Sorry. I'll probably cheat tomorrow too.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> Ok yesterday and today I CHEATED ON WORDLE.
> Sorry. I'll probably cheat tomorrow too.


Omg lol I didn't intend to today but I saw someone tweet about it and they hinted at something about it and I got it in three tries. 

I try really hard not to cheat or spoil it usually! Takes me 4 or 5 tries most days.


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Ok yesterday and today I CHEATED ON WORDLE.
> Sorry. I'll probably cheat tomorrow too.


Lol how do you cheat on wordl?? Unless you see the actual word somewhere!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Lol how do you cheat on wordl?? Unless you see the actual word somewhere!


Every morning Kat wants me to play with her. I want to get the word in under 3 tries so it takes me a while to think. She doesn't like that because it "takes too long". So I just Google the answer. I guess I'm too good to be careless but not too good to cheat.


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> Omg lol I didn't intend to today but I saw someone tweet about it and they hinted at something about it and I got it in three tries.
> 
> I try really hard not to cheat or spoil it usually! Takes me 4 or 5 tries most days.


That was a hard one!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> That was a hard one!


You all wordle too!?! I'm just waiting for it to come with a fee soon or a horrendous amount of ads. Now that NYT has it.


----------



## laurenrr

I play wordle, quordle (4 wordles at once),and  nerdle (math wordle)

yes i am a dork

hey does anyone use a purse or tote as a laptop bag? If so, any suggestions?


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> I play wordle, quordle (4 wordles at once),and  nerdle (math wordle)
> 
> yes i am a dork
> 
> hey does anyone use a purse or tote as a laptop bag? If so, any suggestions?


I use Go Forth totes, but I carry a lot including my laptop. Their bags are known for being strong. They once posted a video of one of their bags with an anvil in it hanging up for 10 minutes I think.


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Every morning Kat wants me to play with her. I want to get the word in under 3 tries so it takes me a while to think. She doesn't like that because it "takes too long". So I just Google the answer. I guess I'm too good to be careless but not too good to cheat.


Sometimes I wish there was a clue, sort of like a crossword puzzle. Some days it drives me crazy at what word it can possibly be. Like ultra! I feel like it’s gotten harder after NYT took it over.


----------



## Shelby33

This can't be normal. So glad he's always on camera.


----------



## JenJBS

Update: This bag is so getting returned. It came with a nice scented soap, so the box smelled lovely when I opened it. The scented soap was to try and hide the old smoke smell. Ugh... Why can't sellers just be honest? I know smokers can't always smell it, since they are so used to it, but including the scented soap makes me believe they knew about the issue. 

My MAC Bombe arrived. Seller said ',Like New', but it has a couple stains. Not huge, and don't think I'll return it, but any suggestions on how to try and remove the stains?


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Update: This bag is so getting returned. It came with a nice scented soap, so the box smelled lovely when I opened it. The scented soap was to try and hide the old smoke smell. Ugh... Why can't sellers just be honest? I know smokers can't always smell it, since they are so used to it, but including the scented soap makes me believe they knew about the issue.
> 
> My MAC Bombe arrived. Seller said ',Like New', but it has a couple stains. Not huge, and don't think I'll return it, but any suggestions on how to try and remove the stains?
> 
> View attachment 5342521
> View attachment 5342522



Oh no!   I don't deal with smoke either so totally understandable! Pretty color bag so that is unfortunate. I think you can find another if you are wanting one!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Oh no!   I don't deal with smoke either so totally understandable! Pretty color bag so that is unfortunate. I think you can find another if you are wanting one!



Thanks. Good to know I'm not the only one who reacts to it. We had two house fires when I was growing up, so I'm extremely sensitive to that old smoke scent from all the time spent trying to clean things.


----------



## LipglossedX

I always ask about smells when I buy a bag since I've had a few arrive with strong scents. Worst was a gross Nikki last year that I think was used as a diaper bag or something lol... and years ago I bought a Kate Spade bag that smelled like fast food cooking grease on the outside of it so bad I couldn't use it (tried to clean, air out, etc that one for weeks but it wouldn't go away).


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I always ask about smells when I buy a bag since I've had a few arrive with strong scents. Worst was a gross Nikki last year that I think was used as a diaper bag or something lol... and years ago I bought a Kate Spade bag that smelled like fast food cooking grease on the outside of it so bad I couldn't use it (tried to clean, air out, etc that one for weeks but it wouldn't go away).


eww
never had that problem


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> eww
> never had that problem



I've had others in the past before I started asking first. The person with the Nikki said there were no smells so clearly they just didn't care.


----------



## JenJBS

Need some advice, lovely Minkettes. Since I have to return the smoke-smell  Bombe I have site credit to use. 3 I'm looking at.

Teal. Don't have any bags close to this color. 



Love the guava color. Is it too close to my coral Mini-MAC? Also worried about color transfer/stains since it's so light.



Purple! But do NOT need another purple bag.  It's a style I don't have.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Need some advice, lovely Minkettes. Since I have to return the smoke-smell  Bombe I have site credit to use. 3 I'm looking at.
> 
> Teal. Don't have any bags close to this color.
> View attachment 5343284
> 
> 
> Love the guava color. Is it too close to my coral Mini-MAC? Also worried about color transfer/stains since it's so light.
> View attachment 5343288
> 
> 
> Purple! But do NOT need another purple bag.  It's a style I don't have.
> View attachment 5343280



They are all pretty! I like the Teal one as long as it's a color/hardware/etc you would wear? I like the Guava color too. I can't tell what leather it is but some of the newer RM suede leather from certain years doesn't wear good.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> They are all pretty! I like the Teal one as long as it's a color/hardware/etc you would wear? I like the Guava color too. I can't tell what leather it is but some of the newer RM suede leather from certain years doesn't wear good.



Thank you! Extremely helpful. Hadn't even noticed the Guava was suede, since the seller just said leather. I think the teal would look good with purple shirts/dresses , so I'd definitely wear it.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Thank you! Extremely helpful. Hadn't even noticed the Guava was suede, since the seller just said leather. I think the teal would look good with purple shirts/dresses , so I'd definitely wear it.



Yeah I looked up that color/leather and this particular leather I'd avoid... it's her nubuck leather which doesn't hold up good. (I think the actual obviously suede bags probably hold up better)


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Need some advice, lovely Minkettes. Since I have to return the smoke-smell  Bombe I have site credit to use. 3 I'm looking at.
> 
> Teal. Don't have any bags close to this color.
> View attachment 5343284
> 
> 
> Love the guava color. Is it too close to my coral Mini-MAC? Also worried about color transfer/stains since it's so light.
> View attachment 5343288
> 
> 
> Purple! But do NOT need another purple bag.  It's a style I don't have.
> View attachment 5343280


I think I love the teal the most!!! 2nd choice would be purple MAM!!!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Yeah I looked up that color/leather and this particular leather I'd avoid... it's her nubuck leather which doesn't hold up good. (I think the actual obviously suede bags probably hold up better)
> View attachment 5343327


Thank you! So helpful!  



Antonia said:


> I think I love the teal the most!!! 2nd choice would be purple MAM!!!


Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Thank you! So helpful!
> 
> 
> Thank you, Antonia!





What did you think about the size of the MAC in comparison to the Mini Macs?


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> What did you think about the size of the MAC in comparison to the Mini Macs?



MAC is clearly bigger, but still not a huge difference.


----------



## LipglossedX

My cat was not happy I wouldn’t let her lay on top of the Edies lol


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Update: This bag is so getting returned. It came with a nice scented soap, so the box smelled lovely when I opened it. The scented soap was to try and hide the old smoke smell. Ugh... Why can't sellers just be honest? I know smokers can't always smell it, since they are so used to it, but including the scented soap makes me believe they knew about the issue.
> 
> My MAC Bombe arrived. Seller said ',Like New', but it has a couple stains. Not huge, and don't think I'll return it, but any suggestions on how to try and remove the stains?
> 
> View attachment 5342521
> View attachment 5342522


Ugh. That is awful!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Need some advice, lovely Minkettes. Since I have to return the smoke-smell  Bombe I have site credit to use. 3 I'm looking at.
> 
> Teal. Don't have any bags close to this color.
> View attachment 5343284
> 
> 
> Love the guava color. Is it too close to my coral Mini-MAC? Also worried about color transfer/stains since it's so light.
> View attachment 5343288
> 
> 
> Purple! But do NOT need another purple bag.  It's a style I don't have.
> View attachment 5343280


My vote is the teal. A lovely splash of color! The purple MAM is nice too but a bit muted as purples go.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Thank you! Extremely helpful. Hadn't even noticed the Guava was suede, since the seller just said leather. I think the teal would look good with purple shirts/dresses , so I'd definitely wear it.


since you have multiple purple bags and the guava one is nubuck, seems teal is the obvious choice


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> since you have multiple purple bags and the guava one is nubuck, seems teal is the obvious choice



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> My vote is the teal. A lovely splash of color! The purple MAM is nice too but a bit muted as purples go.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> My cat was not happy I wouldn’t let her lay on top of the Edies lol
> 
> View attachment 5343707



Pretty pouting kitty!   Lovely bags!


----------



## Shelby33

"New Hampshire, Rhode Island and Vermont, as well as Washington D.C., Massachusetts and Maine all had the highest number of “todays Wordle” searches in that time period." 


			https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article259016708.html


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Need some advice, lovely Minkettes. Since I have to return the smoke-smell  Bombe I have site credit to use. 3 I'm looking at.
> 
> Teal. Don't have any bags close to this color.
> View attachment 5343284
> 
> 
> Love the guava color. Is it too close to my coral Mini-MAC? Also worried about color transfer/stains since it's so light.
> View attachment 5343288
> 
> 
> Purple! But do NOT need another purple bag.  It's a style I don't have.
> View attachment 5343280


I would definitely get the purple, because I use that style much more often than my smaller bags.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I would definitely get the purple, because I use that style much more often than my smaller bags.



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> My cat was not happy I wouldn’t let her lay on top of the Edies lol
> 
> View attachment 5343707


She does look a bit annoyed!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> She does look a bit annoyed!



She hates being told "no" lol


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> She hates being told "no" lol


they are each different.  my little girl is very cute but she will swipe at you (with claws out) if she decides you're touching her too much.  the boy keeps his claws in 95 percent of the time.


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> they are each different.  my little girl is very cute but she will swipe at you (with claws out) if she decides you're touching her too much.  the boy keeps his claws in 95 percent of the time.



Mine wants to be pet/held ALL the time and get lots of attention   She pouts and gets annoyed like that photo if she doesn't.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Mine wants to be pet/held ALL the time and get lots of attention   She pouts and gets annoyed like that photo if she doesn't.


no one is perfect


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> She hates being told "no" lol


Wait, it's OK to say "no" to a cat?I thought only the CAT was allowed to say "no"?


----------



## Shelby33

Today is my parent's anniversary. My Dad died in October. So my sister went to my mom's with a card, flowers, and a note from my Dad. My Dad made her write it 2 days before he died and not tell anyone. He said he wanted her to have something "on their special day". And also a really lovely and sad note. My dad was amazing.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Today is my parent's anniversary. My Dad died in October. So my sister went to my mom's with a card, flowers, and a note from my Dad. My Dad made her write it 2 days before he died and not tell anyone. He said he wanted her to have something "on their special day". And also a really lovely and sad note. My dad was amazing.


aww
so sweet
sorry for your loss Shelby


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Today is my parent's anniversary. My Dad died in October. So my sister went to my mom's with a card, flowers, and a note from my Dad. My Dad made her write it 2 days before he died and not tell anyone. He said he wanted her to have something "on their special day". And also a really lovely and sad note. My dad was amazing.
> View attachment 5345377



That is really lovely but I'm sure, also really hard. Sending good thoughts for you all.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Today is my parent's anniversary. My Dad died in October. So my sister went to my mom's with a card, flowers, and a note from my Dad. My Dad made her write it 2 days before he died and not tell anyone. He said he wanted her to have something "on their special day". And also a really lovely and sad note. My dad was amazing.
> View attachment 5345377


Very sorry for your loss.   And very thoughtful of your dad.   i Hope this gives you some peace.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Today is my parent's anniversary. My Dad died in October. So my sister went to my mom's with a card, flowers, and a note from my Dad. My Dad made her write it 2 days before he died and not tell anyone. He said he wanted her to have something "on their special day". And also a really lovely and sad note. My dad was amazing.
> View attachment 5345377


Beautiful


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Today is my parent's anniversary. My Dad died in October. So my sister went to my mom's with a card, flowers, and a note from my Dad. My Dad made her write it 2 days before he died and not tell anyone. He said he wanted her to have something "on their special day". And also a really lovely and sad note. My dad was amazing.
> View attachment 5345377



I'm sorry for your loss. So hard to lose a father.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Today is my parent's anniversary. My Dad died in October. So my sister went to my mom's with a card, flowers, and a note from my Dad. My Dad made her write it 2 days before he died and not tell anyone. He said he wanted her to have something "on their special day". And also a really lovely and sad note. My dad was amazing.
> View attachment 5345377


So sorry for your loss! Your dad sounds like he was a man with a big heart.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Today is my parent's anniversary. My Dad died in October. So my sister went to my mom's with a card, flowers, and a note from my Dad. My Dad made her write it 2 days before he died and not tell anyone. He said he wanted her to have something "on their special day". And also a really lovely and sad note. My dad was amazing.
> View attachment 5345377


Oh wow, that’s incredible


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Today is my parent's anniversary. My Dad died in October. So my sister went to my mom's with a card, flowers, and a note from my Dad. My Dad made her write it 2 days before he died and not tell anyone. He said he wanted her to have something "on their special day". And also a really lovely and sad note. My dad was amazing.
> View attachment 5345377


Wow, that was so thoughtful of your dad...I'm sure your mother (and all of you) were moved to tears from his note!  Hugs!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Today is my parent's anniversary. My Dad died in October. So my sister went to my mom's with a card, flowers, and a note from my Dad. My Dad made her write it 2 days before he died and not tell anyone. He said he wanted her to have something "on their special day". And also a really lovely and sad note. My dad was amazing.
> View attachment 5345377


What an amazing thing to do!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Today is my parent's anniversary. My Dad died in October. So my sister went to my mom's with a card, flowers, and a note from my Dad. My Dad made her write it 2 days before he died and not tell anyone. He said he wanted her to have something "on their special day". And also a really lovely and sad note. My dad was amazing.
> View attachment 5345377


Really beautiful but heartbreaking. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Really beautiful but heartbreaking. So sorry for your loss.


Thank you Sassy


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What an amazing thing to do!


He was the best!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, that was so thoughtful of your dad...I'm sure your mother (and all of you) were moved to tears from his note!  Hugs!!


Yeah... Even though the time was quickly approaching, and he was in pain, and probably scared, he was still putting her first.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Oh wow, that’s incredible


It really is!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So sorry for your loss! Your dad sounds like he was a man with a big heart.


He did have a big heart. 
Every time he saw my mom it was like he was seeing her for the first time. 
And there was the day he came home with a Donkey 
We miss him very much.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> He did have a big heart.
> Every time he saw my mom it was like he was seeing her for the first time.
> And there was the day he came home with a Donkey
> We miss him very much.


You'll have to tell us about that one!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. So hard to lose a father.


It is hard. But we were so lucky to have him.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Very sorry for your loss.   And very thoughtful of your dad.   i Hope this gives you some peace.


Thank you Haughty


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You'll have to tell us about that one!!


I only know about this because when his friend spoke at the funeral he told the story. 
There was a carnival in town. Somehow he got them to let him take the Donkey for the day. So he took it to the Elks first and had a beer. Than he walked home a little over a mile with the Donkey on a pretty busy street. A lot of his friends stopped them and he just said he was gonna give it to Linda (my mom). So he brought it home and we got to play with it, (I don't remember this) my mom said "What am I supposed to do with that!?" and after a little while he walked him back to the carnival.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> That is really lovely but I'm sure, also really hard. Sending good thoughts for you all.


Thank you


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> aww
> so sweet
> sorry for your loss Shelby


Thank you


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I only know about this because when his friend spoke at the funeral he told the story.
> There was a carnival in town. Somehow he got them to let him take the Donkey for the day. So he took it to the Elks first and had a beer. Than he walked home a little over a mile with the Donkey on a pretty busy street. A lot of his friends stopped them and he just said he was gonna give it to Linda (my mom). So he brought it home and we got to play with it, (I don't remember this) my mom said "What am I supposed to do with that!?" and after a little while he walked him back to the carnival.


That's a great story!!  LOL @ your mom's comment!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I only know about this because when his friend spoke at the funeral he told the story.
> There was a carnival in town. Somehow he got them to let him take the Donkey for the day. So he took it to the Elks first and had a beer. Than he walked home a little over a mile with the Donkey on a pretty busy street. A lot of his friends stopped them and he just said he was gonna give it to Linda (my mom). So he brought it home and we got to play with it, (I don't remember this) my mom said "What am I supposed to do with that!?" and after a little while he walked him back to the carnival.


you were blessed with a very special father


----------



## Shelby33

Did someone here get this Nikki with CC lining? For 30.00?!?!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Did someone here get this Nikki with CC lining? For 30.00?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348760


Where was it posted?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Did someone here get this Nikki with CC lining? For 30.00?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348760


interesting photo.....most listings these days are on a very plain background


----------



## jennalovesbags

I tried! Hopefully someone here got it.


----------



## Shelby33

Back yard this morning


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Back yard this morning
> View attachment 5349104



Beautiful but looks cold!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Back yard this morning
> View attachment 5349104


Looks like a post card!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Back yard this morning
> View attachment 5349104



Beautiful!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> Back yard this morning
> View attachment 5349104



Wow!


----------



## Haughty

NM


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks! 
My Mom was telling me when she was a kid my Nana wouldn't let them play on the lawn after it snowed because it would "ruin" the snow


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Looks like a post card!!!


Oh I could do that with Google! Great idea!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Can anyone help with this color?  Resembles wine but it has gray and white lining so I don’t think it is.
> 
> wine on left.  Mystery bag on right
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 5349985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350000


forgive me but I'm wondering how you ended up with two bags of the same style, both with gold HW in such a similar color.  they're pretty


----------



## Haughty

NM


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> NM


no offense intended


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> forgive me but I'm wondering how you ended up with two bags of the same style, both with gold HW in such a similar color.  they're pretty





sdkitty said:


> no offense intended


It’s not a problem.  Bags are probably too close in color for anyone to tell the difference.


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> It’s not a problem.  Bags are probably too close in color for anyone to tell the difference.


I have a black MAB and a navy one that's very dark, almost black.  so maybe I'm not that much different


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> It’s not a problem.  Bags are probably too close in color for anyone to tell the difference.



We want to see allll the bags!


----------



## Haughty

Yeah, I seem to end up with some duplicates.   Will try again if anyone has any suggestions.

can anyone help with the color name?  gray and white striped lining. 
wine on left.  Mystery bag on right.

haha.  now that I see them, they may be the same color.  I’m always hopeful I will find that needle in the haystack bag that is some rare color but I usually end up with a duplicate.


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Yeah, I seem to end up with some duplicates.   Will try again if anyone has any suggestions.
> 
> can anyone help with the color name?  gray and white striped lining.
> wine on left.  Mystery bag on right.
> 
> haha.  now that I see them, they may be the same color.  I’m always hopeful I will find that needle in the haystack bag that is some rare color but I usually end up with a duplicate.
> 
> View attachment 5350047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350051


they look a shade different but with the same lining, maybe they're the same color?  someone here probably knows


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Yeah, I seem to end up with some duplicates.   Will try again if anyone has any suggestions.
> 
> can anyone help with the color name?  gray and white striped lining.
> wine on left.  Mystery bag on right.
> 
> haha.  now that I see them, they may be the same color.  I’m always hopeful I will find that needle in the haystack bag that is some rare color but I usually end up with a duplicate.
> 
> View attachment 5350047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350051


They could both be wine. All of my wine bags are... different shades of wine, one of them just looks red.


----------



## Shelby33

There WERE at least 50 birds in this tree until Roscoe decided to bang on the window with a toy. So just pretend there are more birds.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> They could both be wine. All of my wine bags are... different shades of wine, one of them just looks red.


Didn’t think wine had a gray and white lining but it probably did.   Probably just a newer version.  that OS wine is my favorite


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Yeah, I seem to end up with some duplicates.   Will try again if anyone has any suggestions.
> 
> can anyone help with the color name?  gray and white striped lining.
> wine on left.  Mystery bag on right.
> 
> haha.  now that I see them, they may be the same color.  I’m always hopeful I will find that needle in the haystack bag that is some rare color but I usually end up with a duplicate.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350048


What a beautiful countertop! Is the sink to the left?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> There WERE at least 50 birds in this tree until Roscoe decided to bang on the window with a toy. So just pretend there are more birds.
> View attachment 5350075


you take beautiful pictures


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> forgive me but I'm wondering how you ended up with two bags of the same style, both with gold HW in such a similar color.  they're pretty


Same way I ended up with 2 lavender Devotes, sellers pictures not always accurate.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you take beautiful pictures


Thank you


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you


my photo skills aren't as good as yours but I like this picture of a hummingbird nesting in our potted plant


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Yeah, I seem to end up with some duplicates.   Will try again if anyone has any suggestions.
> 
> can anyone help with the color name?  gray and white striped lining.
> wine on left.  Mystery bag on right.
> 
> haha.  now that I see them, they may be the same color.  I’m always hopeful I will find that needle in the haystack bag that is some rare color but I usually end up with a duplicate.
> 
> View attachment 5350047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350051



Oh interesting since they both are grey stripe lining. Does the leather feel the same? I'm wondering if one is just in new-like condition and the other had a lot more wear?


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Oh interesting since they both are grey stripe lining. Does the leather feel the same? I'm wondering if one is just in new-like condition and the other had a lot more wear?


or different dye lots?


----------



## laurenrr

Joining with a view of our backyard-the bbq and deck chairs are somewhere under there...


----------



## sdkitty

laurenrr said:


> Joining with a view of our backyard-the bbq and deck chairs are somewhere under there...


beautiful....you have a large property too
in New England?


----------



## laurenrr

sdkitty said:


> beautiful....you have a large property too
> in New England?


Thank you, I am in Manitoba, Canada!! We have had more snow this year than i can ever recall!


----------



## LipglossedX

laurenrr said:


> Joining with a view of our backyard-the bbq and deck chairs are somewhere under there...



Pretty but shoveling that much snow is super not fun!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Joining with a view of our backyard-the bbq and deck chairs are somewhere under there...


Gorgeous photo!!


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> Oh interesting since they both are grey stripe lining. Does the leather feel the same? I'm wondering if one is just in new-like condition and the other had a lot more wear?


Different linings.  OS Wine is B/W.  Other one is gray and white lining

I have the feeling I will ruin a favorite bag and will need a backup!  That’s my reasoning for duplicates.


----------



## laurenrr

sdkitty said:


> my photo skills aren't as good as yours but I like this picture of a hummingbird nesting in our potted plant
> View attachment 5350083


love this. my Grandma loved hummingbirds and every time i see one i picture her being nearby


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Different linings.  OS Wine is B/W.  Other one is gray and white lining
> 
> I have the feeling I will ruin a favorite bag and will need a backup!  That’s my reasoning for duplicates.



It is sadly harder to find nice Nikki's! Missed the different linings - I think there's just a lot of variation of wine & very similar reds made!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty but shoveling that much snow is super not fun!


that's what I was thinking


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> What a beautiful countertop! Is the sink to the left?


Yes, that is the countertop With the sink to the left.   Time to update the 1980 cabinets but have no idea what I want to do with the.  New is not an option due to the cost


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Yes, that is the countertop With the sink to the left.   Time to update the 1980 cabinets but have no idea what I want to do with the.  New is not an option due to the cost


we had our oak cabinets painted white....they came out looking great but I have to admit the paint doesn't hold up quite as well as manufactured white cabinets.  still look ok when you're not closely inspecting though


----------



## JenJBS

My Bryn hobo arrived!   
Redder than in the pic, but given the name Dark Cherry I was pretty much expecting that  The color isn't dusty - the bag was! So dusty. Wiped it down with a soft cloth, then gave it some Leather CPR conditioner. Will take pics tomorrow with natural light.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> My Bryn hobo arrived!
> Redder than in the pic, but given the name Dark Cherry I was pretty much expecting that  The color isn't dusty - the bag was! So dusty. Wiped it down with a soft cloth, then gave it some Leather CPR conditioner. Will take pics tomorrow with natural light.



Glad it arrived okay! (minus some dust lol - I don't get why sellers don't at least wipe bags down before mailing??)


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Glad it arrived okay! (minus some dust lol - I don't get why sellers don't at least wipe bags down before mailing??)



Thank you!     Agreed! It's such a simple, quick thing that makes a real difference.


----------



## JenJBS

Love this color! Indoor morning light.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     Agreed! It's such a simple, quick thing that makes a real difference.


that seems the least a person could do


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love this color! Indoor morning light.
> 
> View attachment 5351002


NICE!!!  Congrats @JenJBS


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> NICE!!!  Congrats @JenJBS



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## jenlee8751

Antonia said:


> Is selling on Posh easy?  I've always used eBay but lately I'm so annoyed with them with their fees and now the 1099's!!!!


Yep. Poshmark implemented this January of this year. So annoying !


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my photo skills aren't as good as yours but I like this picture of a hummingbird nesting in our potted plant
> View attachment 5350083


Oh its beautiful! I'm planting some Honeysuckle this spring, that's the only way I see them!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Joining with a view of our backyard-the bbq and deck chairs are somewhere under there...


Is that a pergola I see?


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Yes, that is the countertop With the sink to the left.   Time to update the 1980 cabinets but have no idea what I want to do with the.  New is not an option due to the cost


I love it! Can you paint the cabinet doors?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh its beautiful! I'm planting some Honeysuckle this spring, that's the only way I see them!


we're watching her.....she's been sitting for a week or so as far as we know.  supposed to take two weeks to hatch.  seems to be just one egg.  the dedication to the nest is impressive


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> we're watching her.....she's been sitting for a week or so as far as we know.  supposed to take two weeks to hatch.  seems to be just one egg.  the dedication to the nest is impressive


I know, I love watching birds. We have some living in the birdhouse right now and the Robin's are all fighting for some reason.
I forgot to feed the crows that eat outside my bedroom window so they started banging on my window, scared the Hell out of me. So I put a lot of seed out there for them, crows are my favorite bird because they are so smart it's scary, don't want them angry at me.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Love this color! Indoor morning light.
> 
> View attachment 5351002


I love the color!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I know, I love watching birds. We have some living in the birdhouse right now and the Robin's are all fighting for some reason.
> I forgot to feed the crows that eat outside my bedroom window so they started banging on my window, scared the Hell out of me. So I put a lot of seed out there for them, crows are my favorite bird because they are so smart it's scary, don't want them angry at me.



OMG YES!  Crows are amazing and smart birds for sure.  If you ever get a chance to watch it, there's a documentary called "Murder of Crows" .... A murder of crows is the collective noun for *a group of crows* (googled it).


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> OMG YES!  Crows are amazing and smart birds for sure.  If you ever get a chance to watch it, there's a documentary called "Murder of Crows" .... A murder of crows is the collective noun for *a group of crows* (googled it).



I really like crows (and ravens) too! They are so smart. I feed the crows at my mom's house when I go visit her and they seem to remember me.

There was a raven that hung out at a summer camp when I was a kid and would steal our craft projects.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I really like crows (and ravens) too! They are so smart. I feed the crows at my mom's house when I go visit her and they seem to remember me.
> 
> There was a raven that hung out at a summer camp when I was a kid and would steal our craft projects.


I don't really like crows as there are so many and they seem to be aggressive towards other birds - even chasing hawks.  but maybe I need to reconsider.


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I don't really like crows as there are so many and they seem to be aggressive towards other birds - even chasing hawks.  but maybe I need to reconsider.



Oh they are very territorial so you aren't wrong! They will chase off some other birds and want to protect "their" area.

There's some that live down the street from me now and I basically only hear them if a hawk or raven gets too close and they get upset.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Is that a pergola I see?


it is !


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I don't really like crows as there are so many and they seem to be aggressive towards other birds - even chasing hawks.  but maybe I need to reconsider.


Studies have shown that forests with crown have more songbirds than forests without them. And yes they will dive bomb a hawk who tried to get too close to their own nest. They will also remember your face and tell their crow friends if you are to be feared or not.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> it is !


I've always wanted one!


----------



## Shelby33

... Meanwhile, Shelby's son is in a corner- laughing, or crying, because she said Steven Buscemi was hot.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I love the color!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Oh I would love to have a pet crow and they can learn to talk like parrots do.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I really like crows (and ravens) too! They are so smart. I feed the crows at my mom's house when I go visit her and they seem to remember me.
> 
> There was a raven that hung out at a summer camp when I was a kid and would steal our craft projects.


Knowing how smart they are, they probably stole your craft projects to make their own craft projects!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Oh I would love to have a pet crow and they can learn to talk like parrots do.


Oh wow, really???  That's soooo cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> ... Meanwhile, Shelby's son is in a corner- laughing, or crying, because she said Steven Buscemi was hot.


Is it time to get your annual eye exam @Shelby33 ??


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Is it time to get your annual eye exam @Shelby33 ??


he was kind of attractive in Boardwalk Empire....I heard some people thought he wasn't appropriate for that role


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Is it time to get your annual eye exam @Shelby33 ??


He was hot in The Sopranos!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Knowing how smart they are, they probably stole your craft projects to make their own craft projects!!


Yes! They do make their own tools, and use them! But you already know that, I bet we saw the same documentary!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> He was hot in The Sopranos!


If I could "like" this comment I would.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> he was kind of attractive in Boardwalk Empire....I heard some people thought he wasn't appropriate for that role


Oh I didnt see that one....


----------



## Shelby33

Ok @Antonia what about Christopher Walken?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I didnt see that one....


If you have HBO, you should watch it


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Ok @Antonia what about Christopher Walken?



What I would call creepy hot!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Ok @Antonia what about Christopher Walken?



That was really cool but was that really him or was this thing CGI???


----------



## LipglossedX

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/balmain-x-netflix-fringed-maxi-shoulder-bag-item-17223948.aspx?fsb=1&size=17&storeid=12858&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_keywordid=119356474&utm_shoppingproductid=17223948-791101013283105122101&pid=google_search&af_channel=Search&c=2069920048&af_c_id=2069920048&af_siteid=&af_keywords=pla-300940496283&af_adset_id=75217628294&af_ad_id=204345266632&af_sub1=119356474&af_sub5=17223948-791101013283105122101&is_retargeting=true&shopping=yes&gclid=CjwKCAjwlcaRBhBYEiwAK341jRcK1kUEKwfbAo4nlfGCLhiWbewIxygPpaypSo_ho0kKHTCmi4-IoRoCSWYQAvD_BwE
		





This hobo bag. So many questions...

Why is this a collaboration with Netflix? Is it supposed to double as a shawl or something? Is it functional because how can you find anything inside?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/balmain-x-netflix-fringed-maxi-shoulder-bag-item-17223948.aspx?fsb=1&size=17&storeid=12858&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_keywordid=119356474&utm_shoppingproductid=17223948-791101013283105122101&pid=google_search&af_channel=Search&c=2069920048&af_c_id=2069920048&af_siteid=&af_keywords=pla-300940496283&af_adset_id=75217628294&af_ad_id=204345266632&af_sub1=119356474&af_sub5=17223948-791101013283105122101&is_retargeting=true&shopping=yes&gclid=CjwKCAjwlcaRBhBYEiwAK341jRcK1kUEKwfbAo4nlfGCLhiWbewIxygPpaypSo_ho0kKHTCmi4-IoRoCSWYQAvD_BwE
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355118
> 
> 
> This hobo bag. So many questions...
> 
> Why is this a collaboration with Netflix? Is it supposed to double as a shawl or something? Is it functional because how can you find anything inside?


It looks insane!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> It looks insane!!


and not in a good way....ridiculous


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> That was really cool but was that really him or was this thing CGI???


No he was trained as a dancer, at the Washington Dance Studio before concentrating on acting. But there is this


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/balmain-x-netflix-fringed-maxi-shoulder-bag-item-17223948.aspx?fsb=1&size=17&storeid=12858&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_keywordid=119356474&utm_shoppingproductid=17223948-791101013283105122101&pid=google_search&af_channel=Search&c=2069920048&af_c_id=2069920048&af_siteid=&af_keywords=pla-300940496283&af_adset_id=75217628294&af_ad_id=204345266632&af_sub1=119356474&af_sub5=17223948-791101013283105122101&is_retargeting=true&shopping=yes&gclid=CjwKCAjwlcaRBhBYEiwAK341jRcK1kUEKwfbAo4nlfGCLhiWbewIxygPpaypSo_ho0kKHTCmi4-IoRoCSWYQAvD_BwE
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355118
> 
> 
> This hobo bag. So many questions...
> 
> Why is this a collaboration with Netflix? Is it supposed to double as a shawl or something? Is it functional because how can you find anything inside?


Are you supposed to wrap it around yourself while you watch Netflix? Do people really watch Netflix? I thought "wanna go to my place and watch Netflix" was a euphemism for something else. 
OK back to the bag-I must investigate this!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Are you supposed to wrap it around yourself while you watch Netflix? Do people really watch Netflix? I thought "wanna go to my place and watch Netflix" was a euphemism for something else.
> OK back to the bag-I must investigate this!



Obviously, it's a more "runway fashion" kind of thing but the Netflix collaboration threw me off. Idk if it has to do with a show or movie on there? There's another photo of it that it wouldn't let me save/link of the model wearing it normally on the shoulder and it's even more ridiculous looking.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Obviously, it's a more "runway fashion" kind of thing but the Netflix collaboration threw me off. Idk if it has to do with a show or movie on there? There's another photo of it that it wouldn't let me save/link of the model wearing it normally on the shoulder and it's even more ridiculous looking.





I think I could fit in this one!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5355783
> 
> I think I could fit in this one!


I cant stop
Laughing at this


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Obviously, it's a more "runway fashion" kind of thing but the Netflix collaboration threw me off. Idk if it has to do with a show or movie on there? There's another photo of it that it wouldn't let me save/link of the model wearing it normally on the shoulder and it's even more ridiculous looking.


It would look nice with this coat?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> It would look nice with this coat?
> View attachment 5357487



Wow, we are really reaching for "fashion" these days....


----------



## LipglossedX

Just saw this... looks like RM is releasing a "MAB 2.0" bag that does look somewhat similar to the original. Guessing there will be more colors at some point?











						M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel With Studs
					

Meet this season’s new ‘it’ bag. Featuring two sturdy top handles and a detachable leather shoulder strap for crossbody ease, the M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel With Studs has polished silver hardware and a top-zip closure with a leather tassel pull.  Style #: HH21LBLS07 Model images are for size reference...




					www.rebeccaminkoff.com


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Just saw this... looks like RM is releasing a "MAB 2.0" bag that does look somewhat similar to the original. Guessing there will be more colors at some point?
> 
> View attachment 5357781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel With Studs
> 
> 
> Meet this season’s new ‘it’ bag. Featuring two sturdy top handles and a detachable leather shoulder strap for crossbody ease, the M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel With Studs has polished silver hardware and a top-zip closure with a leather tassel pull.  Style #: HH21LBLS07 Model images are for size reference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com


I.... Don't know....


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I.... Don't know....


I'll stick with the older bags....better leather and better prices I think


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I'll stick with the older bags....better leather and better prices I think


I'm not sure how I feel about it without touching it..


----------



## laurenrr

I like this one-sorry price in CAD


----------



## laurenrr

LipglossedX said:


> Just saw this... looks like RM is releasing a "MAB 2.0" bag that does look somewhat similar to the original. Guessing there will be more colors at some point?
> 
> View attachment 5357781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel With Studs
> 
> 
> Meet this season’s new ‘it’ bag. Featuring two sturdy top handles and a detachable leather shoulder strap for crossbody ease, the M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel With Studs has polished silver hardware and a top-zip closure with a leather tassel pull.  Style #: HH21LBLS07 Model images are for size reference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com


I like this in the shoulder bag but not sure about texture of leather-looks rough but could just be the photo?


----------



## LipglossedX

laurenrr said:


> I like this in the shoulder bag but not sure about texture of leather-looks rough but could just be the photo?



I can't tell if it's the same leather they use on some of the black pebbled Darren bags or not, which is I think Deer leather? Would have to feel it to know...

ETA: It looks a bit more pebbled though so ???


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Just saw this... looks like RM is releasing a "MAB 2.0" bag that does look somewhat similar to the original. Guessing there will be more colors at some point?
> 
> View attachment 5357781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel With Studs
> 
> 
> Meet this season’s new ‘it’ bag. Featuring two sturdy top handles and a detachable leather shoulder strap for crossbody ease, the M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel With Studs has polished silver hardware and a top-zip closure with a leather tassel pull.  Style #: HH21LBLS07 Model images are for size reference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com


I kinda like it...it's a little edgy looking.  It's almost like the MAB and Devote had a baby!


----------



## Antonia

Edie Maxi Shoulder Bag
					

The newest Edie to join the club is the most spacious of them all. Crafted from chevron-quilted leather and accented with striking Palladium hardware, this beauty boasts a pull-through chain shoulder strap for multiple styling options and a back slip pocket for easy access to your phone...




					www.rebeccaminkoff.com
				




Whoah...I think I found my newest Edie!!! I DIE!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Also...love this one!!!








						Edie Maxi Shoulder Bag
					

The Edie Maxi Shoulder bag is as spacious as it is chic. Crafted from chevron-quilted leather and accented with antique brass hardware, this beauty boasts a pull-through chain shoulder strap for multiple styling options and a back slip pocket for easy access to your phone. Versatile and easy to...




					www.rebeccaminkoff.com


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> It would look nice with this coat?
> View attachment 5357487


Derelicte!! (Zoolander reference lol)


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Derelicte!! (Zoolander reference lol)


Would you believe I've never seen that movie?  I do want to see it but obviously not bad enough or I would have seen it already-lol!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Would you believe I've never seen that movie?  I do want to see it but obviously not bad enough or I would have seen it already-lol!


It’s really good actually! I had low expectations but ended up laughing so much.


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> It’s really good actually! I had low expectations but ended up laughing so much.


LOL, ok, you convinced me!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Derelicte!! (Zoolander reference lol)


They almost made me wear one of those in the psyche ward.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Would you believe I've never seen that movie?  I do want to see it but obviously not bad enough or I would have seen it already-lol!


I haven't seen that movie either. I haven't been to a movie theater in 15 years I think? 
Two hours is a long time for me to pay attention to something.


----------



## Shelby33

I was thinking of knocking on their door and offering to buy that but Kat wouldn't let me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think she owed it to me considering she took me for a ride through these... Disturbing dirt roads that went on forever, with a deep drop on either side. I was so happy when I saw a guard rail. It's pretty sad when a guard rail becomes a sign of hope.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I haven't seen that movie either. I haven't been to a movie theater in 15 years I think?
> Two hours is a long time for me to pay attention to something.


I’m with you, Shelby!  It has been longer than that for me.   I can’t follow a plot that long.   Believe me.   The person you’re with gets pretty mad when you keep asking what’s going on and why is he doing that. 

Give me a 2-hour documentary on serial killers and I have no trouble following that!!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I’m with you, Shelby!  It has been longer than that for me.   I can’t follow a plot that long.   Believe me.   The person you’re with gets pretty mad when you keep asking what’s going on and why is he doing that.
> 
> Give me a 2-hour documentary on serial killers and I have no trouble following that!!


Yes! Documentaries! Serial killers! I think I've seen them all! 
And yes the other person does become quite annoyed! 
There is a documentary on YouTube called There's Something Wrong with Aunt Diane, read about it before you watch it though. Not a serial killer but a case I had been following-though many will find it very disturbing.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I haven't seen that movie either. I haven't been to a movie theater in 15 years I think?
> *Two hours is a long time for me to pay attention to something*.


Unless it's shopping for more RM!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Unless it's shopping for more RM!!!!


Oh, snap!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes! Documentaries! Serial killers! I think I've seen them all!
> And yes the other person does become quite annoyed!
> There is a documentary on YouTube called There's Something Wrong with Aunt Diane, read about it before you watch it though. Not a serial killer but a case I had been following-though many will find it very disturbing.


 
Have read about that!!  Very interesting.  I’m not sure what to believe on that one.   Wasn’t that out by you?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes! Documentaries! Serial killers! I think I've seen them all!
> And yes the other person does become quite annoyed!
> There is a documentary on YouTube called There's Something Wrong with Aunt Diane, read about it before you watch it though. Not a serial killer but a case I had been following-though many will find it very disturbing.


Oh I remember this story.  It was so strange!!  I think maybe even Dateline did a story on this way back.


----------



## laurenrr

Haughty said:


> I’m with you, Shelby!  It has been longer than that for me.   I can’t follow a plot that long.   Believe me.   The person you’re with gets pretty mad when you keep asking what’s going on and why is he doing that.
> 
> Give me a 2-hour documentary on serial killers and I have no trouble following that!!


I agree! I cant watch a whole movie... but i have no problem bingeing a series lol


----------



## Haughty

laurenrr said:


> I agree! I cant watch a whole movie... but i have no problem bingeing a series lol


Glad I’m not the only one.  People look at you funny when you say you don’t do movies.  

I have just discovered streaming.   They have some really good shows about life in prison


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I haven't seen that movie either. I haven't been to a movie theater in 15 years I think?
> Two hours is a long time for me to pay attention to something.


I'm ok with two hours but when the movies are much longer than that, I'll almost always pass on them


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I agree! I cant watch a whole movie... but i have no problem bingeing a series lol


I binge watched Weeds and Breaking Bad


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I'm ok with two hours but when the movies are much longer than that, I'll almost always pass on them


I'm ok if it's The Birds, Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolfe, Guess Who's Coming to Dinner, or 8 Mile. 
Have to see Harold & Maude though.


----------



## Shelby33

Went for a ride in the sticks yesterday and found a random neighborhood of tiny houses



And saw this


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Went for a ride in the sticks yesterday and found a random neighborhood of tiny houses
> View attachment 5361987
> View attachment 5361988
> 
> And saw this
> View attachment 5361990


cute but you'd have to get rid of a lot of stuff to live that way


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> cute but you'd have to get rid of a lot of stuff to live that way


These people are true minimalists!!  I have heard that the less you have, the better you feel.  I've always thought about really cutting down on my stuff....like I'm always editing my clothes closet so it's never over stuffed...but the handbags are where I'm out of control!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> cute but you'd have to get rid of a lot of stuff to live that way


I'd have to get rid of some people too.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I'd have to get rid of some people too.


these could be vacation cottages too....not much to clean


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'd have to get rid of some people too.


Good one @Shelby33


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> These people are true minimalists!!  I have heard that the less you have, the better you feel.  I've always thought about really cutting down on my stuff....like I'm always editing my clothes closet so it's never over stuffed...but the handbags is where I'm out of control!!!


I'm pretty good about getting rid of clothes.  With bags, it's hard for me to donate because I've sold bags.  I've donated some and given some to my sister.  I do try to keep the number down to about 12.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I'm pretty good about getting rid of clothes.  With bags, it's hard for me to donate because I've sold bags.  I've donated some and given some to my sister.  I do try to keep the number down to about 12.


That's a good number!  I think I'd be happy with 20...but I have 20 RM's alone!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> That's a good number!  I think I'd be happy with 20...but I have 20 RM's alone!


you obviously don't have my problem.  I feel kinda guilty having bags I don't use.  I have been changing bags more often lately.


----------



## Antonia

Since this is a chat thread about anything...I have a rant:  is it me or has anyone else noticed the increasing number of commercials for with men suffering with ED?  I swear every other commercial is about that.  Guys must hate when those commercials come on the TV! Ok, rant over!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> you obviously don't have my problem.  I feel kinda guilty having bags I don't use.  I have been changing bags more often lately.


I feel guilty too but I keep buying them!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I feel guilty too but I keep buying them!


are you pretty successful selling though (when you do decide to unload one)?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> are you pretty successful selling though (when you do decide to unload one)?


I wouldn't say successful...actually most of the time I lose money because EBay takes it's fees and the shipping, etc.  I very rarely break even.  Once in a blue moon, I might profit.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I wouldn't say successful...actually most of the time I lose money because EBay takes it's fees and the shipping, etc.  I very rarely break even.  Once in a blue moon, I might profit.


I used to be that way.  These days I always lose $ if I sell.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> these could be vacation cottages too....not much to clean


Oh no, there is.. Nothing in that town and lots of these signs.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Since this is a chat thread about anything...I have a rant:  is it me or has anyone else noticed the increasing number of commercials for with men suffering with ED?  I swear every other commercial is about that.  Guys must hate when those commercials come on the TV! Ok, rant over!


Actually I think it's the women who hate those commercials. I know my mom was like "Damn I hope your father doesn't see this!"


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Actually I think it's the women who hate those commercials. I know my mom was like "Damn I hope your father doesn't see this!"


I hate the ones where khloe kardashian advertises migraine meds, looking sexy.  do the meds make you look sexy?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> These people are true minimalists!!  I have heard that the less you have, the better you feel.  I've always thought about really cutting down on my stuff....like I'm always editing my clothes closet so it's never over stuffed...but the handbags are where I'm out of control!!!


Don't worry so much, it's cool!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Actually I think it's the women who hate those commercials. I know my mom was like "Damn I hope your father doesn't see this!"


That's hilarious!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> These people are true minimalists!!  I have heard that the less you have, the better you feel.  I've always thought about really cutting down on my stuff....like I'm always editing my clothes closet so it's never over stuffed...but the handbags are where I'm out of control!!!


I love these tiny houses! If if it wasn't for my clothes and bags I would love to live in one.  My bags wouldn’t fit in those houses ha ha. I’d need a extra tiny house as closet . Did some Cleaning out and minimizing which was so refreshing to get rid of all the clutter and things that were no longer me . Got a dumpster awhile back and just  started throwing away things that was clutter, too much of or just didn’t like anymore! Tried to give stuff away but people were ridiculous and were like can you deliver it. It’s like come on nice items for free geez. Bags and clothes will alway be non minimal in my life!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love these tiny houses! If if it wasn't for my clothes and bags I would love to live in one.  My bags wouldn’t fit in those houses ha ha. I’d need a extra tiny house as closet . Did some Cleaning out and minimizing which was so refreshing to get rid of all the clutter and things that were no longer me . Got a dumpster awhile back and just  started throwing away things that was clutter, too much of or just didn’t like anymore! Tried to give stuff away but people were ridiculous and were like can you deliver it. It’s like come on nice items for free geez. Bags and clothes will alway be non minimal in my life!


Yes, I love that feeling of de-cluttering....it's like a sense of accomplishment!  I had to LOL at your comment about needing an extra tiny house as a closet!  That's so true!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love these tiny houses! If if it wasn't for my clothes and bags I would love to live in one.  My bags wouldn’t fit in those houses ha ha. I’d need a extra tiny house as closet . Did some Cleaning out and minimizing which was so refreshing to get rid of all the clutter and things that were no longer me . Got a dumpster awhile back and just  started throwing away things that was clutter, too much of or just didn’t like anymore! Tried to give stuff away but people were ridiculous and were like can you deliver it. It’s like come on nice items for free geez. Bags and clothes will alway be non minimal in my life!


I don't have as many bags as you do and I really don't know where I'd put many more.  We have a three bedroom house and all three closets are full.  The two extra bedrooms are mostly filled with stuff other than clothing - luggage, handbags, etc.
Those tiny house are really cute but you'd have to keep just a minimal amount of clothing, one pot, one pan, a few dishes.
I'm sure someone has a YouTube video showing how they do it.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I don't have as many bags as you do and I really don't know where I'd put many more.  We have a three bedroom house and all three closets are full.  The two extra bedrooms are mostly filled with stuff other than clothing - luggage, handbags, etc.
> Those tiny house are really cute but you'd have to keep just a minimal amount of clothing, one pot, one pan, a few dishes.
> I'm sure someone has a YouTube video showing how they do it.


I think there is a show on HGTV called Tiny House Nation? Maybe?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> These people are true minimalists!!  I have heard that the less you have, the better you feel.  I've always thought about really cutting down on my stuff....like I'm always editing my clothes closet so it's never over stuffed...but the handbags are where I'm out of control!!!





Antonia said:


> That's a good number!  I think I'd be happy with 20...but I have 20 RM's alone!


YEP! Me too. It's become out of control again.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Since this is a chat thread about anything...I have a rant:  is it me or has anyone else noticed the increasing number of commercials for with men suffering with ED?  I swear every other commercial is about that.  Guys must hate when those commercials come on the TV! Ok, rant over!


Maybe it has something to do with what you are watching? My husband and I watch Jeopardy sometimes. LOADS of ED commercials then followed by life insurance!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I hate the ones where khloe kardashian advertises migraine meds, looking sexy.  do the meds make you look sexy?


Wait, what? Does she actually suffer from migraines?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes, I love that feeling of de-cluttering....it's like a sense of accomplishment!  I had to LOL at your comment about needing an extra tiny house as a closet!  That's so true!!


I tried selling some RM bags a couple of weeks ago, but I just couldn't do it. I love these bags so much even if I don't get the chance to use them. I sold a brown FDL-lined MAM some months ago and now have a small case of seller's remorse. But I'm also stumbling over bags. So something has got to give.


----------



## Shelby33

Tried to take some pictures of downtown tonight. There are so many little shops but I only got a few pics.




Apparantly I took this photo 100 times


And the Friday Night Protest. There should be another one tomorrow and tomorrow night.


The signs usually have nothing in common.


----------



## LipglossedX

I think I've asked this before (or something similar) but for the people who have sold bags recently... is The Real Real worth sending (RM, other non-luxury) bags to for the convenience factor or are you preferring one of the other selling sites for it? I've sold online before but it's been a while.


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> I tried selling some RM bags a couple of weeks ago, but I just couldn't do it. I love these bags so much even if I don't get the chance to use them. I sold a brown FDL-lined MAM some months ago and now have a small case of seller's remorse. But I'm also stumbling over bags. So something has got to give.


THIS! I don’t buy bags to sell them but they have literally taken over my closet and a couple of other rooms… but I fear seller’s remorse


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> THIS! I don’t buy bags to sell them but they have literally taken over my closet and a couple of other rooms… but I fear seller’s remorse


I think sellers remorse is so much worse than buyers remorse!!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I think I've asked this before (or something similar) but for the people who have sold bags recently... is The Real Real worth sending (RM, other non-luxury) bags to for the convenience factor or are you preferring one of the other selling sites for it? I've sold online before but it's been a while.


I have sent some bags to the Real Real in the past... bags that weren't anything special.   Was it worth sending?   No, but mainly because you don't make much money....however,  it's nice when you don't really care about that and you just want to get rid of something.  Otherwise,  I've used eBay or consigned locally.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I have sent some bags to the Real Real in the past... bags that weren't anything special.   Was it worth sending?   No, but mainly because you don't make much money....however,  it's nice when you don't really care about that and you just want to get rid of something.  Otherwise,  I've used eBay or consigned locally.



Thanks! Yeah, just trying to hear recent selling feedback from people


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! Yeah, just trying to hear recent selling feedback from people


I liked PM but my bags weren't anything special.


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! Yeah, just trying to hear recent selling feedback from people


I did a big closet clean out, mostly Kate spade apparel from the three years I worked there. Any money I got from it was just sort of extra. For bags, I might try other places because you do lose a lot.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I think sellers remorse is so much worse than buyers remorse!!!


I agree!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> I did a big closet clean out, mostly Kate spade apparel from the three years I worked there. Any money I got from it was just sort of extra. For bags, I might try other places because you do lose a lot.



Thanks, that seems to be the consensus. I was hoping I could just send off a big box and be done lol but sounds like it's worth putting in more effort.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> THIS! I don’t buy bags to sell them but they have literally taken over my closet and a couple of other rooms… but I fear seller’s remorse


It's the pits. Well, obviously, there are worse things... 
Thankfully, I sold to someone who appreciates them. She was rebuilding her OS collection. Still, I miss that bag.


----------



## LipglossedX

__





						Loading…
					





					www.thredup.com
				







literally thought this was a trash bag....


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Wait, what? Does she actually suffer from migraines?


I don't watch their show but I think she does.  My first reaction when I saw the commercial was that woman looks like KK.  later realized it was her.  but she is looking very sexy with the lips, boobs, etc.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Tried to take some pictures of downtown tonight. There are so many little shops but I only got a few pics.
> View attachment 5363545
> View attachment 5363546
> View attachment 5363547
> 
> Apparantly I took this photo 100 times
> View attachment 5363548
> 
> And the Friday Night Protest. There should be another one tomorrow and tomorrow night.
> View attachment 5363549
> 
> The signs usually have nothing in common.


love the little historical towns....how are you feeling today Shelby?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> love the little historical towns....how are you feeling today Shelby?


Yes much better, thank you!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Someone in my area is selling a black (night?) mattie with gold crackle flaps on FB and I'm super tempted by it.  

Can anyone confirm if this is night leather and how it compares to other leathers? 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Though actually, should I be concerned about that handle?


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> Someone in my area is selling a black (night?) mattie with gold crackle flaps on FB and I'm super tempted by it.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this is night leather and how it compares to other leathers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370469
> 
> View attachment 5370470
> 
> View attachment 5370471
> 
> 
> Though actually, should I be concerned about that handle?
> View attachment 5370472


That is night leather, it's very nice and soft, but the handle would need to be repaired, it looks very stretched. Not a complicated fix. 
I have the same combo in a MAM.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> That is night leather, it's very nice and soft, but the handle would need to be repaired, it looks very stretched. Not a complicated fix.
> I have the same combo in a MAM.


Thanks!  The seller says is "like new"...yeah right.  It does look nice otherwise, might make an offer and get a quote from a cobbler on the repair.


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thanks!  The seller says is "like new"...yeah right.  It does look nice otherwise, might make an offer and get a quote from a cobbler on the repair.


If both handles are stretched you can just stuff them, but if it's only one it may be longer than the other. It may or may not be noticeable? I like the night leather more than the noir!


----------



## Haughty

Has anyone ever asked for a return and refund from ThredUP?  Description said beige and bag is gray, and I want to return for a refund.   I seem to remember someone on here mentioned they returned a bag to them.   Just wondering if I have to jump through some hoops for a return.  

thanks


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Has anyone ever asked for a return and refund from ThredUP?  Description said beige and bag is gray, and I want to return for a refund.   I seem to remember someone on here mentioned they returned a bag to them.   Just wondering if I have to jump through some hoops for a return.
> 
> thanks


I've returned one or two... don't recall it being too much of an issue. I think I used the chat function?


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> I've returned one or two... don't recall it being too much of an issue. I think I used the chat function?


Thanks. I will try that instead of email


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> If both handles are stretched you can just stuff them, but if it's only one it may be longer than the other. It may or may not be noticeable? I like the night leather more than the noir!





Seller sent another pic. Can I stuff with packing foam or something? Maybe some edgekote to keep it from splitting too soon? Or bad enough for a full replacement?


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> View attachment 5372415
> 
> Seller sent another pic. Can I stuff with packing foam or something? Maybe some edgekote to keep it from splitting too soon? Or bad enough for a full replacement?


If it was mine I would just stuff it, unless you see loose stitching it should be good! I have a thread here somewhere about how to fix it.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> If it was mine I would just stuff it, unless you see loose stitching it should be good! I have a thread here somewhere about how to fix it.


thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Am I going crazy or did some of our recent posts get deleted? I swear I posted yesterday three times to the "RM in action thread"...


----------



## andral5

samfalstaff said:


> Am I going crazy or did some of our recent posts get deleted? I swear I posted yesterday three times to the "RM in action thread"...



I wanted to read something here earlier and I couldn’t access the forum on any of my devices. Some error kept showing, with a message that I should try later. Maybe some system crash, and some messages disappeared?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Am I going crazy or did some of our recent posts get deleted? I swear I posted yesterday three times to the "RM in action thread"...


I could not get on at all last night..


----------



## Shelby33

andral5 said:


> I wanted to read something here earlier and I couldn’t access the forum on any of my devices. Some error kept showing, with a message that I should try later. Maybe some system crash, and some messages disappeared?


I got the same message.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I got the same message.


----------



## Shelby33

It's still happening too...although there is a message now at the top regarding the problem.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Am I going crazy or did some of our recent posts get deleted? I swear I posted yesterday three times to the "RM in action thread"...


I had posts deleted in another subforum and there was no notification that they were being deleted.  just gone


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I had posts deleted in another subforum and there was no notification that they were being deleted.  just gone


They lost a lot of stuff from yesterday.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> They lost a lot of stuff from yesterday.


Oh.  I thought my posts offended someone.  I noticed in the evening I was having trouble opening my alerts.

Just read Vlad's explanation in the FB section


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> Oh.  I thought my posts offended someone.  I noticed in the evening I was having trouble opening my alerts.
> 
> Just read Vlad's explanation in the FB section


I had the same thought. That I had inadvertently broke a rule or chatted in a non chat thread.


----------



## Shelby33

Wow. 


			https://posh.mk/yCABMV0bgpb


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/yCABMV0bgpb



I saw that earlier. Didn't realize how "super ultra rare" it was...


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/yCABMV0bgpb


better be rare at that price


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I saw that earlier. Didn't realize how "super ultra rare" it was...


I'll have to tell my sister cuz I gave mine to her. She owes me 500.00 now and I have proof.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> better be rare at that price


There is a dustbag also for over 30.00


----------



## Shelby33

https://posh.mk/C6gaAZLahpb
		

I love this bag, I wonder if it is coffee? 
Priced high though.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/C6gaAZLahpb
> 
> 
> I love this bag, I wonder if it is coffee?
> Priced high though.


been on there for quite awhile....they make a point of saying it's used but keep the price high


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/C6gaAZLahpb
> 
> 
> I love this bag, I wonder if it is coffee?
> Priced high though.


What kind of leather is that? It looks a little glazed, like it wouldn't be particularly soft.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What kind of leather is that? It looks a little glazed, like it wouldn't be particularly soft.


I wish I knew!


----------



## Shelby33

I just read that OS eggplant has a purple zipper. My zipper is a deep red. I wonder what color it is....


----------



## Haughty

What Was I Thinking moment.  

does anyone know what color this is?  i know it’s some kind of gold but it’s not crackle or metallic.  Kiss lining.  Some kind of pattern but not sure what.


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> What Was I Thinking moment.
> 
> does anyone know what color this is?  i know it’s some kind of gold but it’s not crackle or metallic.  Kiss lining.  Some kind of pattern but not sure what.



I have no idea on the name but it looks really shiny! I feel like the kiss and later interiors reused a lot of basic names like just "Gold", etc with them?


----------



## sdkitty

the Marc Jacobs subforum is pretty dead so I'll ask you guys what you think of this.  reminds me of tom ford jennifer bag.  not sure if the flap closure would be functional for me.  local NR has it in three colors - black, purple and the almond


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I just read that OS eggplant has a purple zipper. My zipper is a deep red. I wonder what color it is....


I think we have the same but yours is the MAB. Paisley lining right?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> the Marc Jacobs subforum is pretty dead so I'll ask you guys what you think of this.  reminds me of tom ford jennifer bag.  not sure if the flap closure would be functional for me.  local NR has it in three colors - black, purple and the almond
> View attachment 5382751


I like the shape, but I’m not crazy about the brand name being so prominent. Seems like it should be smaller.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I like the shape, but I’m not crazy about the brand name being so prominent. Seems like it should be smaller.


yes, I went to see it at the NR store....too large and structured for me....didn't spark me at all


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/yCABMV0bgpb


Maybe the price is for the entire collection??!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Maybe the price is for the entire collection??!


that's more like it....she sold two similar bags for $165 so maybe that's what she'd really take


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Maybe the price is for the entire collection??!


Maybe!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I think we have the same but yours is the MAB. Paisley lining right?


Yes, paisley. Is your zipper track red (deep red)?


----------



## Haughty

Has anyone heard of this In the comments section?


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Has anyone heard of this In the comments section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385638


What's this from? Sounds like the buyer doesn't know RMs very well...


----------



## andral5

Shelby33 said:


> What's this from? Sounds like the buyer doesn't know RMs very well...


Sounds like a scam. That’s why I‘m afraid of selling on ebay.


----------



## Shelby33

andral5 said:


> Sounds like a scam. That’s why I‘m afraid of selling on ebay.


I would not sell there...


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> What's this from? Sounds like the buyer doesn't know RMs very well...


I sold an Amazon Nikki.   Buyer thinks it’s not authentic because of the nameplate.  I don’t mind taking it back but returns are automatically allowed and I am not allowed to respond.  

SamFalstaff, not your bag.  Duplicate


----------



## Haughty

andral5 said:


> Sounds like a scam. That’s why I‘m afraid of selling on ebay.


I will see what I get back.  Didn’t think of the scam angle, but you could be right

not my day.  TRR is returning 2 bags to me.  One is pink moto hobo that is NWT and in the wrapper.   Other is white unlined hobo that is NWOT.   Have no idea why they are being returned


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I sold an Amazon Nikki.   Buyer thinks it’s not authentic because of the nameplate.  I don’t mind taking it back but returns are automatically allowed and I am not allowed to respond.
> 
> SamFalstaff, not your bag.  Duplicate


Oh FFS that is ridiculous!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> I will see what I get back.  Didn’t think of the scam angle, but you could be right
> 
> not my day.  TRR is returning 2 bags to me.  One is pink moto hobo that is NWT and in the wrapper.   Other is white unlined hobo that is NWOT.   Have no idea why they are being returned


Oh no...do you think she might send back something totally different??  How odd!  Does she have good feedback or low feedback?  I'm always leery of people with 0 or low feedback when I sell on eBay.   Maybe she's totally clueless about RM bags like Shelby said.  Fingers crossed....keep us posted on the outcome!


----------



## Haughty

Think she is just clueless about RM.   or maybe she doesn’t realize sellers have to take the return no matter what and thought she needed a reason to return instead of just saying it wasn’t the bag for her.   Just frustrating that she thinks it is not authentic and eBay probably won’t let me relist if they think that also.   Have never tried PM but might try it.  Will let you know the outcome when I receive the bag


----------



## andral5

Shelby33 said:


> I would not sell there...


My words exactly.


----------



## Haughty

andral5 said:


> My words exactly.
> 
> you guys are probably right.  I might have learned my lesson.  Okay place to buy but might look elsewhere to sell


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Think she is just clueless about RM.   or maybe she doesn’t realize sellers have to take the return no matter what and thought she needed a reason to return instead of just saying it wasn’t the bag for her.   Just frustrating that she thinks it is not authentic and eBay probably won’t let me relist if they think that also.   Have never tried PM but might try it.  Will let you know the outcome when I receive the bag


this is the kind of story that makes me take bags to the consignment shop and get very little for them....at least once it's gone, I don't have to deal with someone complaining or wanting to return it


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Think she is just clueless about RM.   or maybe she doesn’t realize sellers have to take the return no matter what and thought she needed a reason to return instead of just saying it wasn’t the bag for her.   Just frustrating that she thinks it is not authentic and eBay probably won’t let me relist if they think that also.   Have never tried PM but might try it.  Will let you know the outcome when I receive the bag



I didn't realize eBay changed their return policy like that, so that's good to know! Good as a buyer I guess but not great as a seller. I'm guessing she is used to other brands having more fakes and saw the difference in the name plate and decided it was fake? Sucks you can't respond to explain RM differences by year/interior....


----------



## andral5

I've heard so many horror stories... That's why I also stopped selling on Amz. Besides their increased fees for sellers. It also happened to me, when a buyer complained that I sent him/her a damaged item that I know for sure it was perfectly fine (I packaged it myself), and amz. gave them the choice not to send it back to me. So, I just stopped selling anything there or on ebay; cut my losses. Hopefully, other websites are safer for sellers.


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> I didn't realize eBay changed their return policy like that, so that's good to know! Good as a buyer I guess but not great as a seller. I'm guessing she is used to other brands having more fakes and saw the difference in the name plate and decided it was fake? Sucks you can't respond to explain RM differences by year/interior....


Yes, eBay had changed their policy but can’t remember when.  I think it has been a while.   A buyer can return a purchase for any reason.  I suppose they will also make me pay the return postage on this one since she stated “not authentic”. Maybe that’s why she claimed not authentic.  If it is a change of mind or simply don’t like, I believe the buyer has to pay postage.


----------



## andral5

Haughty said:


> Yes, eBay had changed their policy but can’t remember when.  I think it has been a while.   A buyer can return a purchase for any reason.  I suppose they will also make me pay the return postage on this one since she stated “not authentic”. Maybe that’s why she claimed not authentic.  If it is a change of mind or simply don’t like, I believe the buyer has to pay postage.


Really not fair, when you can’t defend your case!!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Yes, eBay had changed their policy but can’t remember when.  I think it has been a while.   A buyer can return a purchase for any reason.  I suppose they will also make me pay the return postage on this one since she stated “not authentic”. Maybe that’s why she claimed not authentic.  If it is a change of mind or simply don’t like, I believe the buyer has to pay postage.


But didn't she see the pictures before she bought it?


----------



## Shelby33

andral5 said:


> My words exactly.


I've read too many stories.. I have sold on PM and feel better doing it there.


----------



## Shelby33

I got rid of maybe 20 bags this week. Some to my mom, some to my sister, and some to women in town. 
Then bought another bag...


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I got rid of maybe 20 bags this week. Some to my mom, some to my sister, and some to women in town.
> Then bought another bag...


feels good to unload things you're not using
Then of course you had to get another bag.....do you have it yet?


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> But didn't she see the pictures before she bought it?


I had a picture of the nameplate  and assume she saw it. Maybe it wasn’t big enough to show the MINKOFF in *darker lettering *since that is now how Authenticity is determined.   Haha

I have one more batch of bags to get rid of.  Now I’m afraid eBay will assume all my bags are fake and won’t let me sell


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> I had a picture of the nameplate  and assume she saw it. Maybe it wasn’t big enough to show the MINKOFF in *darker lettering *since that is now how Authenticity is determined.
> 
> I have one more batch of bags to get rid of.  Now I’m afraid eBay will assume all my bags are fake and won’t let me sell


you don't want to try to sell elsewhere?


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> you don't want to try to sell elsewhere?


I probably will try somewhere else.   probably PM.  I may need you guys to help with that since I have only bought and not sold there

here’s my update.  buyer wanted me to pay return shipping.   I contacted ebay rep and told my story.   They are going to put a note on buyer’s account that she misused their return policy by claiming it’s not authentic when in fact it is. She is a brand new buyer who only signed up the same day she bought the bag.  

don’t mind taking the return buy paying return postage was a bit much!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> I probably will try somewhere else.   probably PM.  I may need you guys to help with that since I have only bought and not sold there
> 
> here’s my update.  buyer wanted me to pay return shipping.   I contacted ebay rep and told my story.   They are going to put a note on buyer’s account that she misused their return policy by claiming it’s not authentic when in fact it is. She is a brand new buyer who only signed up the same day she bought the bag.
> 
> don’t mind taking the return buy paying return postage was a bit much!


so you still have to refund but they put a note on her account?

as far as Posh goes, I've only sold one item there but it is very easy.....only thing that I find a tiny bit annoying is that instead of getting your money in PP, it goes on your Posh account.  then you can either use it to buy something else or transfer it to your bank account (or request a check)


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> so you still have to refund but they put a note on her account?
> 
> as far as Posh goes, I've only sold one item there but it is very easy.....only thing that I find a tiny bit annoying is that instead of getting your money in PP, it goes on your Posh account.  then you can either use it to buy something else or transfer it to your bank account (or request a check)


How do you handle postage?   Just purchase postage and then attach a mailing label?

yes, a note will be made on her account.   I do not reimburse for return postage.  As she is brand new to eBay and only registered the day she purchased the bag, it could negatively affect her


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> I probably will try somewhere else.   probably PM.  I may need you guys to help with that since I have only bought and not sold there
> 
> here’s my update.  buyer wanted me to pay return shipping.   I contacted ebay rep and told my story.   They are going to put a note on buyer’s account that she misused their return policy by claiming it’s not authentic when in fact it is. She is a brand new buyer who only signed up the same day she bought the bag.
> 
> don’t mind taking the return buy paying return postage was a bit much!



That is super annoying but at least they are putting a note on her account and it doesn't sound like they are restricting you or anything.


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> How do you handle postage?   Just purchase postage and then attach a mailing label?
> 
> yes, a note will be made on her account.   I do not reimburse for return postage.  As she is brand new to eBay and only registered the day she purchased the bag, it could negatively affect her


as soon as you have accepted an offer they email you a prepaid shipping label....you don't pay anything to ship....buyer pays usually around $7


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> That is super annoying but at least they are putting a note on her account and it doesn't sound like they are restricting you or anything.


I made sure that I would still be able to sell if I wanted and that RM is never faked. .  Checked my account and Told me that would not be a problem.   Definit considered PM but I guess no place is free from problems.  

TRR accepted My NWT bag.   When I looked it said the commission was a paltry 30%!!  guess I will have to contact them.  I thought it was always 40%


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> I made sure that I would still be able to sell if I wanted and that RM is never faked. .  Checked my account and Told me that would not be a problem.   Definit considered PM but I guess no place is free from problems.
> 
> TRR accepted My NWT bag.   When I looked it said the commission was a paltry 30%!!  guess I will have to contact them.  I thought it was always 40%


You have to maintain a certain amount of sales to be in certain percentages and also it depends on the price of the item.  If something is priced under $100 it's only 30% and goes up from there.  I think they changed their sales contract recently.


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> I made sure that I would still be able to sell if I wanted and that RM is never faked. .  Checked my account and Told me that would not be a problem.   Definit considered PM but I guess no place is free from problems.
> 
> TRR accepted My NWT bag.   When I looked it said the commission was a paltry 30%!!  guess I will have to contact them.  I thought it was always 40%


you mean your share is 30%?
I don't think I like that they set the price
but I guess if you get what you want....


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> you mean your share is 30%?
> I don't think I like that they set the price
> but I guess if you get what you want....


Think they lowered their payout recently.  They set the price and I think they give you 3 days to accept their price or send bag back if you don’t accept


----------



## LipglossedX

I'm planning to try poshmark selling soon. I do like that they send out the mailing labels vs. having to calculate and potentially lose money on it with ebay.


----------



## Sassy

Haughty said:


> I made sure that I would still be able to sell if I wanted and that RM is never faked. .  Checked my account and Told me that would not be a problem.   Definit considered PM but I guess no place is free from problems.
> 
> TRR accepted My NWT bag.   When I looked it said the commission was a paltry 30%!!  guess I will have to contact them.  I thought it was always 40%


Wow your share is only 30% on TRR? So if a bag sells for $60, you only get $18, that’s not a lot at all. I think PM takes “only” 20% so I guess that is better than TRR but you’d have to deal with buyers and potential returns/scams.


----------



## Haughty

Sassy said:


> Wow your share is only 30% on TRR? So if a bag sells for $60, you only get $18, that’s not a lot at all. I think PM takes “only” 20% so I guess that is better than TRR but you’d have to deal with buyers and potential returns/scams.


Think that’s correct.  I believe someone on here said they revised their payout formula recently.   looks Like TRR will be my last resort from now on.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I had a picture of the nameplate  and assume she saw it. Maybe it wasn’t big enough to show the MINKOFF in *darker lettering *since that is now how Authenticity is determined.   Haha
> 
> I have one more batch of bags to get rid of.  Now I’m afraid eBay will assume all my bags are fake and won’t let me sell


No I don't think that will happen. Look at all of the RMs on eBay with different linings. 
You could try Poshmark, they take 20% but at least you don't need to pay shipping, I found it to be pretty stress free.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Wow your share is only 30% on TRR? So if a bag sells for $60, you only get $18, that’s not a lot at all. I think PM takes “only” 20% so I guess that is better than TRR but you’d have to deal with buyers and potential returns/scams.


I sold on PM and with RMs I don't think you'd have to deal with scams. The scams are mostly for the expensive LVs etc.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> feels good to unload things you're not using
> Then of course you had to get another bag.....do you have it yet?


No but it's been shipped. It's one I used to have that I really miss so I was really happy to find another one.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No but it's been shipped. It's one I used to have that I really miss so I was really happy to find another one.


RM?


----------



## sdkitty

I found some marks on my SW sage mattie.  IDK what they are.  I don't think they were there when I got the bag.  Maybe water stains from hands or sitting a counter.  So I tried Leather CPR and it made them worse.  Eventually with a lot of buffing they're not terrible.  Probably no one else would notice them from a couple of feet away.  But it makes me kinda sad.  After the failure with Leather CPR I tired Apple conditioner.  Didn't work to take the marks off.  Guess I'll have to live with them rather than making things worse.  Drying overnight didn't really change it.  

I saw something where Rebecca said these bags are supposed to get darker and oilier with age.  I don't really see that.  I don't recall whether I sprayed the bag when I first got it but I'd be afraid to do that now.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> RM?


Yes


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I found some marks on my SW sage mattie.  IDK what they are.  I don't think they were there when I got the bag.  Maybe water stains from hands or sitting a counter.  So I tried Leather CPR and it made them worse.  Eventually with a lot of buffing they're not terrible.  Probably no one else would notice them from a couple of feet away.  But it makes me kinda sad.  After the failure with Leather CPR I tired Apple conditioner.  Didn't work to take the marks off.  Guess I'll have to live with them rather than making things worse.  Drying overnight didn't really change it.
> 
> I saw something where Rebecca said these bags are supposed to get darker and oilier with age.  I don't really see that.  I don't recall whether I sprayed the bag when I first got it but I'd be afraid to do that now.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Give it a week and see how it looks.
I sprayed my sage with apple guard rain protectant and it was fine. I  tested it on the bottom first.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Give it a week and see how it looks.
> I sprayed my sage with apple guard rain protectant and it was fine. I  tested it on the bottom first.


thanks for responding
I'll leave it alone for now.  No one except me would notice the marks.  
Maybe in a week I'll test the bottom with some repellant.  I don't have Apple Garde right now but have another brand.
I guess that sage SW leather is more delicate than I realized.  I wouldn't call it a light color but light enough to show marks.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, paisley. Is your zipper track red (deep red)?


It's a maroon color


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> I had a picture of the nameplate  and assume she saw it. Maybe it wasn’t big enough to show the MINKOFF in *darker lettering *since that is now how Authenticity is determined.   Haha
> 
> I have one more batch of bags to get rid of.  Now I’m afraid eBay will assume all my bags are fake and won’t let me sell


Maybe try posh.


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> I had a picture of the nameplate  and assume she saw it. Maybe it wasn’t big enough to show the MINKOFF in *darker lettering *since that is now how Authenticity is determined.   Haha
> 
> I have one more batch of bags to get rid of.  Now I’m afraid eBay will assume all my bags are fake and won’t let me sell


Did you compare it to the Nikki I sold you? It just doesn't make economic sense to fake an RM. Especially GOOD fakes with supple soft leather!


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> I probably will try somewhere else.   probably PM.  I may need you guys to help with that since I have only bought and not sold there
> 
> here’s my update.  buyer wanted me to pay return shipping.   I contacted ebay rep and told my story.   They are going to put a note on buyer’s account that she misused their return policy by claiming it’s not authentic when in fact it is. She is a brand new buyer who only signed up the same day she bought the bag.
> 
> don’t mind taking the return buy paying return postage was a bit much!


So ebay actually made it right? Unbelievable...


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> I had a picture of the nameplate  and assume she saw it. Maybe it wasn’t big enough to show the MINKOFF in *darker lettering *since that is now how Authenticity is determined.   Haha
> 
> I have one more batch of bags to get rid of.  Now I’m afraid eBay will assume all my bags are fake and won’t let me sell


I strongly suggest selling on posh. ebay is just pure nonsensical evil. They threatened to permanently ban me from selling on ebay because I was trying to sell an authentic (according to Authenticate4U and fashionphile) Balenciaga Day on ebay. Ebay's reasoning: I wasn't a luxury seller; therefore, I had no business selling Bals. eBay was ready to permanently ban me from selling on their platform because I had the gall to try and sell a "luxury" item. Pure nonsensical evil! Okay, mini-rant over.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I strongly suggest selling on posh. ebay is just pure nonsensical evil. They threatened to permanently ban me from selling on ebay because I was trying to sell an authentic (according to Authenticate4U and fashionphile) Balenciaga Day on ebay. Ebay's reasoning: I wasn't a luxury seller; therefore, I had no business selling Bals. eBay was ready to permanently ban me from selling on their platform because I had the gall to try and sell a "luxury" item. Pure nonsensical evil! Okay, mini-rant over.


WTF...are you serious??? That's insane!  I've been a longtime seller on eBay selling quite a few of designer things (things I've bought second hand, used and resold)...not that I'm a luxury seller per se but a lot of my things have been designer.  I would be pissed if I got treated that way!  GRRRR


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> WTF...are you serious??? That's insane!  I've been a longtime seller on eBay selling quite a few of designer things (things I've bought second hand, used and resold)...not that I'm a luxury seller per se but a lot of my things have been designer.  I would be pissed if I got treated that way!  GRRRR


This was over customer service chat too. I saved all the conversations just in case. It was bizarre!


----------



## andral5

samfalstaff said:


> I strongly suggest selling on posh. ebay is just pure nonsensical evil. They threatened to permanently ban me from selling on ebay because I was trying to sell an authentic (according to Authenticate4U and fashionphile) Balenciaga Day on ebay. Ebay's reasoning: I wasn't a luxury seller; therefore, I had no business selling Bals. eBay was ready to permanently ban me from selling on their platform because I had the gall to try and sell a "luxury" item. Pure nonsensical evil! Okay, mini-rant over.


Mind-blowing!!
So now you need a license to sell designer items?!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> This was over customer service chat too. I saved all the conversations just in case. It was bizarre!


Well if they are capable of the stuff @Shelby33 posted about, anything is possible!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Well if they are capable of the stuff @Shelby33 posted about, anything is possible!


I agree


----------



## samfalstaff

andral5 said:


> Mind-blowing!!
> So now you need a license to sell designer items?!


The ironic part was that vintage Coach was actually selling for more money than the Bals. Bals have finally gone up a bit though.


----------



## andral5

samfalstaff said:


> The ironic part was that vintage Coach was actually selling for more money than the Bals. Bals have finally gone up a bit though.


Regardless of anything else, this explanation in itself is absurd.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It's a maroon color


Thanks, mine is too


----------



## Shelby33

I shipped a lot of bags to my mom and sisters and gave 6 (I think) to women in town. (hope I didn't already post this). I don't know what came over me but the ones I wasn't using, may as well give them to someone who will use them. No OS bags though!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I shipped a lot of bags to my mom and sisters and gave 6 (I think) to women in town. (hope I didn't already post this). I don't know what came over me but the ones I wasn't using, may as well give them to someone who will use them. No OS bags though!!


That's so generous of you @Shelby33 !!  You must feel so good about that and also that your closets are not overflowing quite as much!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I shipped a lot of bags to my mom and sisters and gave 6 (I think) to women in town. (hope I didn't already post this). I don't know what came over me but the ones I wasn't using, may as well give them to someone who will use them. No OS bags though!!



That's super nice of you!! Nice to make some space in the closet too.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> That's super nice of you!! Nice to make some space in the closet too.


For more bags!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> That's so generous of you @Shelby33 !!  You must feel so good about that and also that your closets are not overflowing quite as much!!


I do!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> That's super nice of you!! Nice to make some space in the closet too.


Oh I didnt forget about you!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I didnt forget about you!



You totally don't have to! but I will give it a good home if it ever needs one


----------



## samfalstaff

@Antonia What is the year or color of your new blue Balenciaga? I think it's a Work...


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> @Antonia What is the year or color of your new blue Balenciaga? I think it's a Work...


I believe it's '08!!  I haven't used it yet-it's tucked away in it's dust bag for safekeeping.  It's probably my most prized possession-lol!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I believe it's '08!!  I haven't used it yet-it's tucked away in it's dust bag for safekeeping.  It's probably my most prized possession-lol!


I understand completely! It's beautiful. Thanks for that info. I just recently got my hands on a rouge theatre work from...2005, I think. I love it so I'm peeking around at other Works.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I understand completely! It's beautiful. Thanks for that info. I just recently got my hands on a rouge theatre work from...2005, I think. I love it so I'm peeking around at other Works.


Oh wow, I remember that Rouge Theatre  is one of those highly coveted reds from Bal!  I remember reading a lot about them way back and Rouge Vif was another one.  I've been reading lately that Bals seem to be making somewhat of a comeback, if you want to call it that.  I think the City/Part Time/Work/Velo motorcycle styles will always be classic (the new Bal styles are ugly but that's my opinion).  I prefer those to any Chloe or YSL bags from that same era.  And they're pretty lightweight (unless they have giant HW).


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, I remember that Rouge Theatre  is one of those highly coveted reds from Bal!  I remember reading a lot about them way back and Rouge Vif was another one.  I've been reading lately that Bals seem to be making somewhat of a comeback, if you want to call it that.  I think the City/Part Time/Work/Velo motorcycle styles will always be classic (the new Bal styles are ugly but that's my opinion).  I prefer those to any Chloe or YSL bags from that same era.  And they're pretty lightweight (unless they have giant HW).


Oh, yes. I’m not a fan of the new Bals either.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I understand completely! It's beautiful. Thanks for that info. I just recently got my hands on a rouge theatre work from...2005, I think. I love it so I'm peeking around at other Works.


OMG I looove that red!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

To me it’s really strange how this seller continues to use my pictures and she’s been asked to use her own pics ugh. I guess my pics are better than what she can take . Maybe she thinks it’s okay because Poshmark allows this. I don’t get it!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I believe it's '08!!  I haven't used it yet-it's tucked away in it's dust bag for safekeeping.  It's probably my most prized possession-lol!


doesn't seem like you to be saving the new bag....do you have an occasion - a trip or something - when you plan to use it for the first time?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I understand completely! It's beautiful. Thanks for that info. I just recently got my hands on a rouge theatre work from...2005, I think. I love it so I'm peeking around at other Works.


my one and only bal is an 05 city....good leather that year


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> doesn't seem like you to be saving the new bag....do you have an occasion - a trip or something - when you plan to use it for the first time?


No, it's just how I am-lol!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> No, it's just how I am-lol!


I used to put a bag into use the first day I got it.  Lately if I have a trip or something coming up, I'll save it


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> To me it’s really strange how this seller continues to use my pictures and she’s been asked to use her own pics ugh. I guess my pics are better than what she can take . Maybe she thinks it’s okay because Poshmark allows this. I don’t get it!


I understand your annoyance but if she bought it from you and didn't use it (or didn't use it enough to put any wear on it) then it doesn't seem as bad to me
I see sellers on Posh that use multiple stock photos and then one of their own.  There is one who has a blue bag as the main photo.  It's a stock modelling pic.  the bag she's selling is pink.  what are these people thinking?


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> To me it’s really strange how this seller continues to use my pictures and she’s been asked to use her own pics ugh. I guess my pics are better than what she can take . Maybe she thinks it’s okay because Poshmark allows this. I don’t get it!



your photos are probably better for sure... still annoying!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No, it's just how I am-lol!


Well change!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> To me it’s really strange how this seller continues to use my pictures and she’s been asked to use her own pics ugh. I guess my pics are better than what she can take . Maybe she thinks it’s okay because Poshmark allows this. I don’t get it!


It's on PM? 
Love this bag....


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's on PM?
> Love this bag....


mercari








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## Sassy

Jeepgurl76 said:


> To me it’s really strange how this seller continues to use my pictures and she’s been asked to use her own pics ugh. I guess my pics are better than what she can take . Maybe she thinks it’s okay because Poshmark allows this. I don’t get it!


She should state that those are not her pictures, and describe the current condition at the very least. At least when you re-posh on PM it is very clear that the pictures are from the previous listing so that potential buyers can ask about the current condition. Did she at least price the bag on what she bought it for or less? On PM, when you re-posh the price originally paid is also transparent.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> To me it’s really strange how this seller continues to use my pictures and she’s been asked to use her own pics ugh. I guess my pics are better than what she can take . Maybe she thinks it’s okay because Poshmark allows this. I don’t get it!


I know. Each time I go on mercari, I see it and frown. I believe you put a lot of work into your photos. So it’s doubly infuriating to know that someone is using your photos without your permission.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> To me it’s really strange how this seller continues to use my pictures and she’s been asked to use her own pics ugh. I guess my pics are better than what she can take . Maybe she thinks it’s okay because Poshmark allows this. I don’t get it!


This would piss me off, and I do NOT think Poshmark should allow it either if someone is "reposhing". How do we know what the condition of the bag is NOW, after it's been used by that buyer turned seller?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This would piss me off, and I do NOT think Poshmark should allow it either if someone is "reposhing". How do we know what the condition of the bag is NOW, after it's been used by that buyer turned seller?


is there any rule about disclosing that you're "reposhing"?  or can you leave that out in your description if you choose to?


----------



## Riezky

sdkitty said:


> is there any rule about disclosing that you're "reposhing"?  or can you leave that out in your description if you choose to?


Using reposh marks the reused photos as a reposh with the original seller’s name, so these listings are easily identifiable. Also easy to see which, if any are new photos. Seller can change the description to leave out the reposh wording I think, but that would be it.


----------



## sdkitty

Riezky said:


> Using reposh marks the reused photos as a reposh with the original seller’s name, so these listings are easily identifiable. Also easy to see which, if any are new photos. Seller can change the description to leave out the reposh wording I think, but that would be it.


I had one described as reposh and updated the listing (my own photos), took out the reposhing language.


----------



## Shelby33

Did anyone here get this? 


			https://posh.mk/LD5Xq3l1Kpb


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Did anyone here get this?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/LD5Xq3l1Kpb


took awhile to sell...good price on that one


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> took awhile to sell...good price on that one


Yes, I think it's elephant.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, I think it's elephant.


shelby do you know if there's a way to see how long something has been on Posh?  (other than seeing questions)


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Did anyone here get this?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/LD5Xq3l1Kpb


Not me but looks like a great deal!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> shelby do you know if there's a way to see how long something has been on Posh?  (other than seeing questions)


No I don't, wish I did!


----------



## Shelby33

Look at this lining! 


			https://posh.mk/j3XeCJMqMpb


----------



## Riezky

sdkitty said:


> I had one described as reposh and updated the listing (my own photos), took out the reposhing language.


Ah, I think I told you things you already knew, sorry! Misunderstood your question


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Look at this lining!
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/j3XeCJMqMpb


It's pretty by OMG the rest of the bag is a bit of a mess!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's pretty by OMG the rest of the bag is a bit of a mess!


I know!!!! What happened to it!?


----------



## Shelby33

There is a nest in each arborvitae, one belongs to Cardinals, and she wakes me up every day because of the birds. She sits there for hours. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Oh I should wash my windows. But my son screwed the window in place with 2,000 screws so my psycho uncle wouldn't break in. 
Sometimes it probably appears that I don't lead a normal life. 
I don't.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> There is a nest in each arborvitae, one belongs to Cardinals, and she wakes me up every day because of the birds. She sits there for hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397247
> 
> Oh I should wash my windows. But my son screwed the window in place with 2,000 screws so my psycho uncle wouldn't break in.
> Sometimes it probably appears that I don't lead a normal life.
> I don't.


I love those trees...I want to line my whole yard in them!!  Looks like kitty is listening to 'dinner'?? LOL!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> There is a nest in each arborvitae, one belongs to Cardinals, and she wakes me up every day because of the birds. She sits there for hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397247
> 
> Oh I should wash my windows. But my son screwed the window in place with 2,000 screws so my psycho uncle wouldn't break in.
> Sometimes it probably appears that I don't lead a normal life.
> I don't.


our kitties are bird watchers too
we have another hummingbird nesting on a wire on the patio


----------



## Haughty

I must have a weird black report Nikki.   It’s the black with gold peeking through. i thought those all came with the pyramid studs.  This one has siggy hardware And the older style twill lining.

does anyone have any information on this?

thanks


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> There is a nest in each arborvitae, one belongs to Cardinals, and she wakes me up every day because of the birds. She sits there for hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397247
> 
> Oh I should wash my windows. But my son screwed the window in place with 2,000 screws so my psycho uncle wouldn't break in.
> Sometimes it probably appears that I don't lead a normal life.
> I don't.


Am i the only one curious about the psycho uncle!!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Am i the only one curious about the psycho uncle!!


We may need @Shelby33 to continue that story on this thread:





						Marine MAB's friends (so far)
					

Of course her first friend was GA Then came emerald  GE was dying to meet marine  Royal thought they had something I common  Mint thought they made a great couple  But wine argued that she was better since there were so many SOs of wine   Coral and marine have a few conflicts, because they are...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I must have a weird black report Nikki.   It’s the black with gold peeking through. i thought those all came with the pyramid studs.  This one has siggy hardware And the older style twill lining.
> 
> does anyone have any information on this?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399799
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399800


I am pretty sure it was made for a sample sale, very very few made.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Am i the only one curious about the psycho uncle!!


He's my mom's brother. My mom's family is a typical family except for him. He's done lots of things to get arrested for, robbing several banks, going to prison, then got out and on my 28th birthday robbed Stop & Shop with a fake bomb. Got caught right away, told a cop he had AIDS (he didn't) and spit on him. That cop couldn't hold his newborn for 3 months. They put a plastic bag over his head, he went back to prison. 
My grandparents died, left him out of the will. First he stalked my aunt who got a restraing order against him. Then last year started with me and my mom. He thinks I am the reason he didn't get left any money. She got an RO, as did I, due to multiple threats. He violated mine twice and hers twice. So if he comes to VT there is a warrant waiting. 
Oh and when he got arrested for robbing the Stop and Shop, he told the police that my dad (who was a FF and knew them all) drove the get away car, and, that he was the head of the "natick mafia". 
Here is the picture when they arrested him. 


When I was little and my grandparents went on vacation he broke in and had a "yard sale" after locking my 2 little sisters in the garage. My Dad kicked his ass for that. 
There are really just too many stories to tell about that dirt bag.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I am pretty sure it was made for a sample sale, very very few made.



Thank You!  Checked the forum but couldn’t find anything


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> We may need @Shelby33 to continue that story on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marine MAB's friends (so far)
> 
> 
> Of course her first friend was GA Then came emerald  GE was dying to meet marine  Royal thought they had something I common  Mint thought they made a great couple  But wine argued that she was better since there were so many SOs of wine   Coral and marine have a few conflicts, because they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oh I forgot about that thread! I'll have to find a plastic bag to play the part of uncle psycho!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> He's my mom's brother. My mom's family is a typical family except for him. He's done lots of things to get arrested for, robbing several banks, going to prison, then got out and on my 28th birthday robbed Stop & Shop with a fake bomb. Got caught right away, told a cop he had AIDS (he didn't) and spit on him. That cop couldn't hold his newborn for 3 months. They put a plastic bag over his head, he went back to prison.
> My grandparents died, left him out of the will. First he stalked my aunt who got a restraing order against him. Then last year started with me and my mom. He thinks I am the reason he didn't get left any money. She got an RO, as did I, due to multiple threats. He violated mine twice and hers twice. So if he comes to VT there is a warrant waiting.
> Oh and when he got arrested for robbing the Stop and Shop, he told the police that my dad (who was a FF and knew them all) drove the get away car, and, that he was the head of the "natick mafia".
> Here is the picture when they arrested him.
> View attachment 5400448
> 
> When I was little and my grandparents went on vacation he broke in and had a "yard sale" after locking my 2 little sisters in the garage. My Dad kicked his ass for that.
> There are really just too many stories to tell about that dirt bag.


OMG your poor family!  This sounds like it could be a movie! I hope you and  your family stay safe!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I forgot about that thread! I'll have to find a plastic bag to play the part of uncle psycho!


Yes, a Stop&Shop plastic bag to be specific!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> He's my mom's brother. My mom's family is a typical family except for him. He's done lots of things to get arrested for, robbing several banks, going to prison, then got out and on my 28th birthday robbed Stop & Shop with a fake bomb. Got caught right away, told a cop he had AIDS (he didn't) and spit on him. That cop couldn't hold his newborn for 3 months. They put a plastic bag over his head, he went back to prison.
> My grandparents died, left him out of the will. First he stalked my aunt who got a restraing order against him. Then last year started with me and my mom. He thinks I am the reason he didn't get left any money. She got an RO, as did I, due to multiple threats. He violated mine twice and hers twice. So if he comes to VT there is a warrant waiting.
> Oh and when he got arrested for robbing the Stop and Shop, he told the police that my dad (who was a FF and knew them all) drove the get away car, and, that he was the head of the "natick mafia".
> Here is the picture when they arrested him.
> View attachment 5400448
> 
> When I was little and my grandparents went on vacation he broke in and had a "yard sale" after locking my 2 little sisters in the garage. My Dad kicked his ass for that.
> There are really just too many stories to tell about that dirt bag.


whoa! this is...a lot!!! i'm sorry you went thru that and glad you are safe. you have a very interesting life!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> whoa! this is...a lot!!! i'm sorry you went thru that and glad you are safe. you have a very interesting life!


Well interesting is one way of putting it  ! Don't even want to tell you how I learned to count! 
But thank you, it was scary for everyone.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, a Stop&Shop plastic bag to be specific!


You know those plastic bags they put on parking meters sometimes? Whenever we see that we say "Look it's Uncle Eddie!"


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG your poor family!  This sounds like it could be a movie! I hope you and  your family stay safe!!


Thank you. It was especially hard because my Dad was so sick he couldn't go to court with my mom, we were dealing with a lot already then he turns up you know? It just sucked waking up to all of those emails everyday, I'm lucky though because I didn't have to go to court and see him, VT did it over the phone because of Covid.


----------



## Haughty

Does anyone know where I can find a signature grommet For my gold brick?  Guess it doesn’t have to be signature since no one will notice.

Thanks


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a signature grommet For my gold brick?  Guess it doesn’t have to be signature since no one will notice.
> 
> Thanks


if it doesn't have to be signature, try looking on ebay or amazon for handbag studs or handbag screws


----------



## LipglossedX

Who bought the Teal Nikki on eBay? I know it was someone here!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Who bought the Teal Nikki on eBay? I know it was someone here!


What teal Nikki?  Was it mentioned in the ebay thread?


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Who bought the Teal Nikki on eBay? I know it was someone here!


 
Belated mother's day present from my 5-year-old. He has such great taste.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Belated mother's day present from my 5-year-old. He has such great taste.



He definitely does!   Congrats and happy late Mother's Day!


----------



## andral5

samfalstaff said:


> Belated mother's day present from my 5-year-old. He has such great taste.


Awww!!! Pics, pleaase!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a signature grommet For my gold brick?  Guess it doesn’t have to be signature since no one will notice.
> 
> Thanks


Let me see if I have any.


----------



## sdkitty

does anyone know anything about this bag?.....I like it but seems a bit small for me...seller isn't giving details








						Rebecca Minkoff shoulder bag
					

Shop rovervoll's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rock star style shoulder bag. Great condition! Black with silver hardware.




					poshmark.com


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Let me see if I have any.


No need to look, Shelby.  Took it to my local shoe cobbler, and he put on a stud.  Close enough match that no one will notice. Grand total of 3 bucks!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> No need to look, Shelby.  Took it to my local shoe cobbler, and he put on a stud.  Close enough match that no one will notice. Grand total of 3 bucks!


That's great! Thank for letting me know!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> does anyone know anything about this bag?.....I like it but seems a bit small for me...seller isn't giving details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff shoulder bag
> 
> 
> Shop rovervoll's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rock star style shoulder bag. Great condition! Black with silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


It's from the Easy Rider line, but I'm not sure what the size is on that one.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's from the Easy Rider line, but I'm not sure what the size is on that one.


thanks....it looks interesting but probably small for me and I don't know about the chains for comfort


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> No need to look, Shelby.  Took it to my local shoe cobbler, and he put on a stud.  Close enough match that no one will notice. Grand total of 3 bucks!


sounds like you have a good cobbler...hard to find these days


----------



## Shelby33

This is interesting... 




And also this


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This is interesting...
> View attachment 5404072
> View attachment 5404073
> View attachment 5404074
> 
> And also this
> View attachment 5404075


interesting...wish we could see pics


----------



## Antonia

Great,  now I'm even more confused than ever!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> thanks....it looks interesting but probably small for me and I don't know about the chains for comfort


Here are more details


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Here are more details
> View attachment 5404078


thank you so much.....too bad sellers can't be bothered to answer questions......I don't think this would work for me


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's from the Easy Rider line, but I'm not sure what the size is on that one.


there are several bags in this line (as you know) including a MAB.  prices, as usual, are all over the board


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> This is interesting...
> View attachment 5404072
> View attachment 5404073
> View attachment 5404074
> 
> And also this
> View attachment 5404075



This is interesting. "Satin wash" would probably make more sense because of how soft they are. At this point though, I think we'd be too confused to change our reference. haha


----------



## Shelby33

I had my SW blue out in a downpour the other day and no water marks anywhere! 
Also found a picture of a white/bbw Tess.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I had my SW blue out in a downpour the other day and no water marks anywhere!
> Also found a picture of a white/bbw Tess.
> View attachment 5407252


this is pretty
that's amazing about your SW bag getting wet and no marks


----------



## Haughty

i need to clean and condition a lambskin bag.  What’s safe to use on it?  Thought I read somewhere not to use regular conditioner.    

thanks


----------



## Sassy

Haughty said:


> i need to clean and condition a lambskin bag.  What’s safe to use on it?  Thought I read somewhere not to use regular conditioner.
> 
> thanks


I’ve heard the Chanel ladies use the Cadillac conditioner on the lambskin, so that sounds like a good bet although I haven’t tried it.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> i need to clean and condition a lambskin bag.  What’s safe to use on it?  Thought I read somewhere not to use regular conditioner.
> 
> thanks


I have used Lexol, what color is it?


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I have used Lexol, what color is it?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> it Looks green to me.   Did some research in the older threads and someone said aqua.  It has silver hardware and polka dot lining


----------



## Haughty

Sassy said:


> I’ve heard the Chanel ladies use the Cadillac conditioner on the lambskin, so that sounds like a good bet although I haven’t tried it.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

I think it's teal, which came out a few times with different linings. I would spot test first because conditioning can make the teal darker.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I think it's teal, which came out a few times with different linings. I would spot test first because conditioning can make the teal darker.



@Shelby33
Are these all three teal?  Two with silver hardware and one with gold.

one with blue and white lining, one with polka dot, and one with black and white floral


----------



## Antonia

I'll take the middle one off your hands,  lol!


----------



## JenJBS

Haughty said:


> @Shelby33
> Are these all three teal?  Two with silver hardware and one with gold.
> 
> one with blue and white lining, one with polka dot, and one with black and white floral
> 
> View attachment 5409473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409474



I'd love to provide a home to the one in the upper left.    Is that distressed teal?


----------



## Haughty

JenJBS said:


> I'd love to provide a home to the one in the upper left.    Is that distressed teal?


Yes, it’s the OS teal.  Think samfalstaff just got one a couple weeks ago.  Don’t see them come Up for sale too often but will keep my eyes open!


----------



## JenJBS

Haughty said:


> Yes, it’s the OS teal.  Think samfalstaff just got one a couple weeks ago.  Don’t see them come Up for sale too often but will keep my eyes open!



Thank you!     I know she sold a turquoise/peacock recently. Makes sense if she got a teal, and no longer needed the turquoise/peacock.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I have a distressed teal in a mini b and the leather is so so lovey. Wish it wasn’t silver hw is all.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> @Shelby33
> Are these all three teal?  Two with silver hardware and one with gold.
> 
> one with blue and white lining, one with polka dot, and one with black and white floral
> 
> View attachment 5409473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409474


Top left looks like teal, middle looks like seagreen, both of those are lamb. I don't know what color the bag on the right is, what lining does it have? Blue w/black dots? I don't have a lot of info on those bags. I'm guessing teal is b/w floral, and seagreen has blue stripes.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Top left looks like teal, middle looks like seagreen, both of those are lamb. I don't know what color the bag on the right is, what lining does it have? Blue w/black dots? I don't have a lot of info on those bags. I'm guessing teal is b/w floral, and seagreen has blue stripes.


just got that one.   Looks very green.  Blue with black polka dots.  Lambskin.

good lord.   Since being on here, it appears I have lost my ability to type full sentences!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> just got that one.   Looks very green.  Blue with black polka dots.  Lambskin.
> 
> good lord.   Since being on here, it appears I have lost my ability to type full sentences!


how do you know it's lambskin?  I have two bags with the dotted lining and I don't think they're lamb.  just curious if there's a way to ID lamb.
I have one bag that's lamb and it's silky soft.  another one that I'm told is lamb but it's a whole different texture


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> how do you know it's lambskin?  I have two bags with the dotted lining and I don't think they're lamb.  just curious if there's a way to ID lamb.
> I have one bag that's lamb and it's silky soft.  another one that I'm told is lamb but it's a whole different texture


Just guessing.  I didn’t go by the lining and just went with the “feel.”  Your description of silky soft is good.   Not much structure at all and folds in on itself.  Won’t really stand up on its own.  It’s kind of a big puddle of smoosh


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Just guessing.  I didn’t go by the lining and just went with the “feel.”  Your description of silky soft is good.   Not much structure at all and folds in on itself.  Won’t really stand up on its own.  It’s kind of a big puddle of smoosh


love soft silky leather


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> just got that one.   Looks very green.  Blue with black polka dots.  Lambskin.
> 
> good lord.   Since being on here, it appears I have lost my ability to type full sentences!


I don't know what color it is, I think there was another teal with that lining but the color leaned more towards blue. It is distressed lamb. I think there is a MAM on PM with the same specs, let me check.
ETA


			https://posh.mk/nj2haZkkfqb
		

Doesn't look as distressed as yours but the amount of distressing varied. Seller is calling it aquamarine.


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know what color it is, I think there was another teal with that lining but the color leaned more towards blue. It is distressed lamb. I think there is a MAM on PM with the same specs, let me check.
> ETA
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/nj2haZkkfqb
> 
> 
> Doesn't look as distressed as yours but the amount of distressing varied. Seller is calling it aquamarine.


Thanks for the sleuthing.  That eyelet bag is pretty.  One of you guys better buy it!


----------



## Sassy

Haughty said:


> @Shelby33
> Are these all three teal?  Two with silver hardware and one with gold.
> 
> one with blue and white lining, one with polka dot, and one with black and white floral
> 
> View attachment 5409473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409474


Top left is def distressed teal, and the middle one is either sea green or peacock? (Could never tell between those two) I’m not a Nikki girl but beautiful green bags!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Thanks for the sleuthing.  That eyelet bag is pretty.  One of you guys better buy it!


I want to!! But just not for that much. Plus I already have the black eyelet and I don't want to be one of those people who has like 40 bags like I do.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I want to!! But just not for that much. Plus I already have the black eyelet and I don't want to be one of those people who has like 40 bags like I do.


I have a feeling it's more than 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have a feeling it's more than 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OK you got me. It's 41.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> OK you got me. It's 41.


I really don't know the number, I did send some to my mom, my sisters, and gave some to women in town.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> OK you got me. It's 41.


Haha-very funny!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I really don't know the number, I did send some to my mom, my sisters, and gave some to women in town.


It's ok....you did the right thing by letting go of bags you don't really use to make room for the ones you do love and use...and for possibly some new ones to come along....just in case!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's ok....you did the right thing by letting go of bags you don't really use to make room for the ones you do love and use...and for possibly some new ones to come along....just in case!!


Exactly, this is strictly for "just in case"!


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> @Shelby33
> Are these all three teal?  Two with silver hardware and one with gold.
> 
> one with blue and white lining, one with polka dot, and one with black and white floral
> 
> View attachment 5409473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409474


Just FYI - if the middle one is the one I sold you, then somewhere in this forum someone ID'd it as peacock. 

Sorry, that sounded unnecessarily mysterious, but I really can't remember who ID'd it.


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> Just FYI - if the middle one is the one I sold you, then somewhere in this forum someone ID'd it as peacock.
> 
> Sorry, that sounded unnecessarily mysterious, but I really can't remember who ID'd it.


yes, its peacock from you.  I thought I grabbed another teal bag for the picture but looks like I didn’t.  I will look for that one later tonight


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Just FYI - if the middle one is the one I sold you, then somewhere in this forum someone ID'd it as peacock.
> 
> Sorry, that sounded unnecessarily mysterious, but I really can't remember who ID'd it.


I think I said it was seagreen, I can never tell those two colors apart!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Just FYI - if the middle one is the one I sold you, then somewhere in this forum someone ID'd it as peacock.
> 
> Sorry, that sounded unnecessarily mysterious, but I really can't remember who ID'd it.


Oh wait it wasn't me, I thought it was seagreen!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh wait it wasn't me, I thought it was seagreen!


Did peacock come with siggy HW?


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Did peacock come with siggy HW?


I believe so!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Did peacock come with siggy HW?


Yes, both colors did.


----------



## Haughty

Think maybe this is the teal I was thinking about.   Or maybe Aqua.   Very soft lambskin. Silver hardware. Kiss lining.  Anyone know?

thanks


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Think maybe this is the teal I was thinking about.   Or maybe Aqua.   Very soft lambskin. Silver hardware. Kiss lining.  Anyone know?
> 
> thanks


Not sure but that's pretty and kiss lining had very soft leather bags!


----------



## Minkette

Have y’all seen this bag? I always want the haze zip MABs I can’t find it for purchase tho


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Minkette said:


> Have y’all seen this bag? I always want the haze zip MABs I can’t find it for purchase tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413695


I do remember awhile back, at least a couple months ago, this photo being on an email I got. I wonder if this was a limited time run of the MAM? If so, that’s kind of a bummer if they’re using it as a promo photo but you can’t buy it.


----------



## JenJBS

Saw this new style on the RM website. It's called 'Biker'. $350. Not part of the sale, I'm guessing because it's new, but I'm thinking by Black Friday it will no longer be 'new' and might be on sale...


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Saw this new style on the RM website. It's called 'Biker'. $350. Not part of the sale, I'm guessing because it's new, but I'm thinking by Black Friday it will no longer be 'new' and might be on sale...
> 
> View attachment 5416026


It's interesting. Reminds me of a jacket. Does it come with silver hardware?


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Saw this new style on the RM website. It's called 'Biker'. $350. Not part of the sale, I'm guessing because it's new, but I'm thinking by Black Friday it will no longer be 'new' and might be on sale...
> 
> View attachment 5416026


Loving the chunky zippers!!!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> It's interesting. Reminds me of a jacket. Does it come with silver hardware?



It's based on leather biker jackets. Only if you want the entire bag silver... Hopefully she'll do more colorways - including black leather and silver hardware.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Saw this new style on the RM website. It's called 'Biker'. $350. Not part of the sale, I'm guessing because it's new, but I'm thinking by Black Friday it will no longer be 'new' and might be on sale...
> 
> View attachment 5416026


nice but I think for something "biker" I'd prefer silver HW


----------



## Naminé

JenJBS said:


> Saw this new style on the RM website. It's called 'Biker'. $350. Not part of the sale, I'm guessing because it's new, but I'm thinking by Black Friday it will no longer be 'new' and might be on sale...


This bag reminded me of an old coin purse she released many years ago. Also designed with a leather biker jacket look:


----------



## JenJBS

Naminé said:


> This bag reminded me of an old coin purse she released many years ago. Also designed with a leather biker jacket look:
> View attachment 5416818



Cute! Definitely a resemblance.


----------



## sdkitty

Naminé said:


> This bag reminded me of an old coin purse she released many years ago. Also designed with a leather biker jacket look:
> View attachment 5416818


I wouldn't really have use for something like that but it's very cute


----------



## Shelby33

Naminé said:


> This bag reminded me of an old coin purse she released many years ago. Also designed with a leather biker jacket look:
> View attachment 5416818


This would make such a cute charm!


----------



## Shelby33

Minkette said:


> Have y’all seen this bag? I always want the haze zip MABs I can’t find it for purchase tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413695


I thought I saw an orange zip somewhere...


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This would make such a cute charm!


that's an idea


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Think maybe this is the teal I was thinking about.   Or maybe Aqua.   Very soft lambskin. Silver hardware. Kiss lining.  Anyone know?
> 
> thanks


Aqua or aquamarine? There was some discussion regarding them being separate colors or not.


----------



## Shelby33

I posted this in August 2020


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I posted this in August 2020
> 
> View attachment 5418626


I remember that post! I think @Antonia was mighty skeptical about that.


----------



## samfalstaff

Naminé said:


> This bag reminded me of an old coin purse she released many years ago. Also designed with a leather biker jacket look:
> View attachment 5416818


Oooh. I like this coin purse!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> It's based on leather biker jackets. Only if you want the entire bag silver... Hopefully she'll do more colorways - including black leather and silver hardware.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416047


Hmmm. That might be too much silver for me.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I remember that post! I think @Antonia was mighty skeptical about that.


OH REALLY? @Antonia?? 
Well if this is true all I can say is I wouldn't have let you come over and see the Donkey my dad borrowed from the circus when we were little. Even though you were right. Because that makes it WORSE!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> OH REALLY? @Antonia??
> Well if this is true all I can say is I wouldn't have let you come over and see the Donkey my dad borrowed from the circus when we were little. Even though you were right. Because that makes it WORSE!


and I wouldn't be surprised if @Antonia has that many too


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> and I wouldn't be surprised if @Antonia has that many too


No @Antonia has, well she doesn't overdo it like I do. And she's smart, that's why she was skeptical. So maybe I would have let her play with the donkey.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> No @Antonia has, well she doesn't overdo it like I do. *And she's smart, that's why she was skeptical.* So maybe I would have let her play with the donkey.


I agree. Every time @Antonia mentions that she needs to get rid of some of her bags, I always look around at my heap of bags and go, yep, I should do that too.
I told my husband a couple of days ago that the burgundy MAM from ebay WAS IT!! NO MORE BAGS! He just laughed.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I agree. Every time @Antonia mentions that she needs to get rid of some of her bags, I always look around at my heap of bags and go, yep, I should do that too.
> I told my husband a couple of days ago that the burgundy MAM from ebay WAS IT!! NO MORE BAGS! He just laughed.


Ha-ha, thanks!!  I still think I have too many bags...and it drives me crazy!!  For instance, I have 3 black SW morning after bags!  Nobody needs that many (except maybe @Shelby33 ) I listed a few various RMs on eBay but only 1 sold and I'm not sure what to do next. I don't want to sell for so little that I'm giving them away. BTW @samfalstaff , my husband would do the same if I said that to him!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ha-ha, thanks!!  I still think I have too many bags...and it drives me crazy!!  For instance, I have 3 black SW morning after bags!  Nobody needs that many (except maybe @Shelby33 ) I listed a few various RMs on eBay but only 1 sold and I'm not sure what to do next. I don't want to sell for so little that I'm giving them away. BTW @samfalstaff , my husband would do the same if I said that to him!


Sometimes the lines between want and need get blurred. 
I just hope I remember that bags are a need.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Does anyone have a mulberry bag? I’ve lusted after them for years but it was always too much money. I’m in the UK for work this week and made the mistake of going into a shop. I have another week+ before I leave so time to think on it.

However I also bought myself a Burberry trench a few months back. Oops!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Does anyone have a mulberry bag? I’ve listed after them for years but it was always too much money. I’m in the UK for work this week and made the mistake of going into a shop. I have another week+ before I leave so time to think on it.
> 
> However I also bought myself a Burberry trench a few months back. Oops!
> 
> View attachment 5424936



I don't right now but I like them too! I bought a Lily from TRR that was unfortunately broken and I had to return. I want to get another. I heard the Bayswaters were kind of heavy but I have no idea? Pretty though!


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> I don't right now but I like them too! I bought a Lily from TRR that was unfortunately broken and I had to return. I want to get another. I heard the Bayswaters were kind of heavy but I have no idea? Pretty though!


Otherwise zipped ones sort of are, but this one seemed light. Helps that it’s unlined!


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> Does anyone have a mulberry bag? I’ve lusted after them for years but it was always too much money. I’m in the UK for work this week and made the mistake of going into a shop. I have another week+ before I leave so time to think on it.
> 
> However I also bought myself a Burberry trench a few months back. Oops!
> 
> View attachment 5424936


I have no information but it sounds like you have a pretty cool job!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> I have no information but it sounds like you have a pretty cool job!



I do, most of the time. I advise universities on best practices for fundraising and alumni engagement. Sometimes that means I get to go internationally (mostly Canada, occasionally UK and Ireland, for now) sometimes that means middle of nowhere US. This is my first post-vaccine trip abroad so trying to make the most of it. I’m also looking forward to a trip to Boden once I get back to London.


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> Does anyone have a mulberry bag? I’ve lusted after them for years but it was always too much money. I’m in the UK for work this week and made the mistake of going into a shop. I have another week+ before I leave so time to think on it.
> 
> However I also bought myself a Burberry trench a few months back. Oops!
> 
> View attachment 5424936



I don't. Taht bag is tempting! Good luck deciding, and enjoy the UK!


----------



## Haughty

Can anyone help with this color just for curiosity’s sake?   Is actually a very light purple but can look gray in certain light.   Brass hardware.  Polka dot lining

Thanks


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Can anyone help with this color just for curiosity’s sake?   Is actually a very light purple but can look gray in certain light.   Brass hardware.  Polka dot lining
> 
> Thanks


I can't help but it does look totally grey in some pics and powder blue in others.  Pretty bag esp if you like light blue


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> I can't help but it does look totally grey in some pics and powder blue in others.  Pretty bag esp if you like light blue


I see light blue very pale lilac, and gray.  Quite a combination!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> I see light blue very pale lilac, and gray.  Quite a combination!


I had a lavender MAM and it looked more grey than purple to me


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Can anyone help with this color just for curiosity’s sake?   Is actually a very light purple but can look gray in certain light.   Brass hardware.  Polka dot lining
> 
> Thanks


I saw this on TRR the other day and when I saw it sold, I kinda assumed you bought it! 
Nice color...really different-like a chameleon!!


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> I saw this on TRR the other day and when I saw it sold, I kinda assumed you bought it!
> Nice color...really different-like a chameleon!!


I took a chance.  It has some unknown stains.   used a gum eraser on them and they lightened up quite a bit.   Not completely gone but definitely better than it was


----------



## jennalovesbags

Well, I didn't end up buying the bag. Couldn't justify it the same year I bought a Burberry Trench. Instead I came home with COVID as a souvenir.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Well, I didn't end up buying the bag. Couldn't justify it the same year I bought a Burberry Trench. Instead I came home with COVID as a souvenir.



Oh no!!! Feel better! 

(some family friends just picked up COVID in France... one had to stay in the country extra time and the other tested positive as soon as he was back home)


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> Oh no!!! Feel better!
> 
> (some family friends just picked up COVID in France... one had to stay in the country extra time and the other tested positive as soon as he was back home)


Thanks. Yeah I'm glad I didn't test positive until I was home. The trip was pretty bad all around, so this was sort of the perfect ending in a terrible way.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Well, I didn't end up buying the bag. Couldn't justify it the same year I bought a Burberry Trench. Instead I came home with COVID as a souvenir.


Oh, that sucks. Hope it’s not a bad case.


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> Well, I didn't end up buying the bag. Couldn't justify it the same year I bought a Burberry Trench. Instead I came home with COVID as a souvenir.



Oh no. Hope your case isn't too severe.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Well, I didn't end up buying the bag. Couldn't justify it the same year I bought a Burberry Trench. Instead I came home with COVID as a souvenir.


Oh no!!  I hope you are feeling ok?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Oh no!!  I hope you are feeling ok?



Not great, not terrible. The hardest part is quarantining after being gone for work for almost two weeks.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Can anyone help with this color just for curiosity’s sake?   Is actually a very light purple but can look gray in certain light.   Brass hardware.  Polka dot lining
> 
> Thanks


I wish I knew!


----------



## JenJBS

My Black Cat MAM arrived!      The leather is really nice! I assume store it stuffed with tissue papers?


----------



## JVSXOXO

jennalovesbags said:


> Does anyone have a mulberry bag? I’ve lusted after them for years but it was always too much money. I’m in the UK for work this week and made the mistake of going into a shop. I have another week+ before I leave so time to think on it.
> 
> However I also bought myself a Burberry trench a few months back. Oops!
> 
> View attachment 5424936



I don’t have one but the Mini Alexa has put them on my radar…  Such a great, classic color if you do go with the Bayswater!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> My Black Cat MAM arrived!      The leather is really nice! I assume store it stuffed with tissue papers?


How do you like it!?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> How do you like it!?



Love it!  That leather is fantastic!  And it's actually as TRR described it!   (I'm sending back a couple pairs of sunglasses that weren't as described. Ugh...)


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Love it!  That leather is fantastic!  And it's actually as TRR described it!   (I'm sending back a couple pairs of sunglasses that weren't as described. Ugh...)


I'm so happy you love it! But sorry about the sunglasses!
Oh also, I really love the lining with it!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I'm so happy you love it! But sorry about the sunglasses!
> Oh also, I really love the lining with it!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

I am so glad we didn't go to the parade here on the fourth, for Roscoe's sake. This man thought marching naked (it's allowed here) covered with fake blood was a good way to protest a law that has changed.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Debating what to buy next. I'm going to use most of my bonus in the fall for responsible things (paying off my car, Roth for next year, etc.), but would like to allocate a bit of fun money (<$1000). Bag? Watch? something else? My big purchase this year was a Burberry trench that I've wanted for over a decade. No travel really bc I travel for work and vacation is on hold bc of covid.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Debating what to buy next. I'm going to use most of my bonus in the fall for responsible things (paying off my car, Roth for next year, etc.), but would like to allocate a bit of fun money (<$1000). Bag? Watch? something else? My big purchase this year was a Burberry trench that I've wanted for over a decade. No travel really bc I travel for work and vacation is on hold bc of covid.


good problem to have.....I personally wouldn't spent $1,000 on a bag and you couldn't get a luxury watch for that price.  You could get a nice watch though or a piece of jewelry.  Is there a bag in that price range you want?


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> good problem to have.....I personally wouldn't spent $1,000 on a bag and you couldn't get a luxury watch for that price.  You could get a nice watch though or a piece of jewelry.  Is there a bag in that price range you want?


There are a few mulberry bags I’d like, but would be second hand. I will probably just put it in the bank when all is said and done lol I feel like I have everything I “need.”


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> There are a few mulberry bags I’d like, but would be second hand. I will probably just put it in the bank when all is said and done lol I feel like I have everything I “need.”


maybe buy yourself a nice preowned Mulberry bag and bank the rest....it's fun to treat yourself when have some extra cash


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> There are a few mulberry bags I’d like, but would be second hand. I will probably just put it in the bank when all is said and done lol I feel like I have everything I “need.”



The pre-loved Mulberrys on TRR usually sell for good prices. The good ones just go really fast!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> The pre-loved Mulberrys on TRR usually sell for good prices. The good ones just go really fast!


I've gotten a couple of great MJ bags there recently


----------



## Esquared72

Hey, everyone - been a hot second since I've been around (my username used to be eehlers). I only have a few of my old RMs still in my collection, but I happened across this bag recently and had to snatch it up. It was listed as Good condition, but I'm loving how it looks. I'm guessing it's the markings that the zippers make on the flaps that result in grading it as Good, but I'm used to seeing that in Matties, so have no issues with it. Love, love, love the glazed leather - and my first bag with FDL lining (swoon). I used to have a Jade Matinee and I still kick myself for selling that one, so I'm very happy to have this style back in my collection!


----------



## Antonia

Esquared72 said:


> Hey, everyone - been a hot second since I've been around (my username used to be eehlers). I only have a few of my old RMs still in my collection, but I happened across this bag recently and had to snatch it up. It was listed as Good condition, but I'm loving how it looks. I'm guessing it's the markings that the zippers make on the flaps that result in grading it as Good, but I'm used to seeing that in Matties, so have no issues with it. Love, love, love the glazed leather - and my first bag with FDL lining (swoon). I used to have a Jade Matinee and I still kick myself for selling that one, so I'm very happy to have this style back in my collection!
> 
> View attachment 5539430
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539432


Congrats!!  I think I remember your old name on here now that you mention it!  This was my bag (I think) that I sent off to TRR!  I'm glad you love it!!   I have a wine Mattie that I recently acquired so once I got that, I wanted to downsize my other RMs...I've been selling off a few MABs as well.  My collection was getting out of control-lol!


----------



## Esquared72

Antonia said:


> Congrats!!  I think I remember your old name on here now that you mention it!  This was my bag (I think) that I sent off to TRR!  I'm glad you love it!!   I have a wine Mattie that I recently acquired so once I got that, I wanted to downsize my other RMs...I've been selling off a few MABs as well.  My collection was getting out of control-lol!


Well thank you for taking such great care of this beauty! Can't wait to use her. I hear you on downsizing - I went through the same exercise - whittled things down to two MAMs (my basic black with dash lining and my BBW with green zipper track), a Nikki (Ebony with bird lining), a mini MAC in black, and the Chance Briefcase in Brown with RG hardware. Miss the old days and all of those gorgeous OG classics!!


----------



## Antonia

Esquared72 said:


> Well thank you for taking such great care of this beauty! Can't wait to use her. I hear you on downsizing - I went through the same exercise - whittled things down to two MAMs (my basic black with dash lining and my BBW with green zipper track), a Nikki (Ebony with bird lining), a mini MAC in black, and the Chance Briefcase in Brown with RG hardware. Miss the old days and all of those gorgeous OG classics!!


Oh I know it....it was an amazing time to be a RM fan....although now we can get them at such a bargain compared to then!  The only thing is the ones in very good to excellent condition are few and far between! Enjoy yours!!


----------



## Shelby33

Esquared72 said:


> Hey, everyone - been a hot second since I've been around (my username used to be eehlers). I only have a few of my old RMs still in my collection, but I happened across this bag recently and had to snatch it up. It was listed as Good condition, but I'm loving how it looks. I'm guessing it's the markings that the zippers make on the flaps that result in grading it as Good, but I'm used to seeing that in Matties, so have no issues with it. Love, love, love the glazed leather - and my first bag with FDL lining (swoon). I used to have a Jade Matinee and I still kick myself for selling that one, so I'm very happy to have this style back in my collection!
> 
> View attachment 5539430
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539432


Beautiful bag, I have it but paisley lining. I did get rid of the zipper marks but I can't remember how. I think I used a dry toothbrush? 
The jade Matinee was so pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

A few things. 
Salted caramel Yasso frozen yogurt bars are my new addiction. I always need to have an addiction to something, so I'll let you know about the next one because I'm sure it will be super interesting. 

Where are the emoticons and why am I the only one who can't find them? 

When I look at my notifications it's not like before when I hit "see all" I could go to the reply, then back to notifications. Is there a way to do that? 

I think everyone should get a can of some Kiwi Protect-All Waterproofer. I used it on a white Linea Pelle bag, which is a very porous, naked leather. Then Throw-up cat (I forget her real name) threw up on it when I was out and I didn't notice for several hours, a baby wipe cleaned it up and it looks perfect now. 

I thought I would never have to watch SpongeBob again. I was wrong. 

There was one more thing I was going to say... Sh*t. I know you guys are gonna be
wondering about it so I'll try to make something up later. 

If I KNEW HOW TO PUT A HEART HERE I WOULD. But I can't because I don't know how and do not do well with change.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> A few things.
> Salted caramel Yasso frozen yogurt bars are my new addiction. I always need to have an addiction to something, so I'll let you know about the next one because I'm sure it will be super interesting.
> 
> Where are the emoticons and why am I the only one who can't find them?
> 
> When I look at my notifications it's not like before when I hit "see all" I could go to the reply, then back to notifications. Is there a way to do that?
> 
> I think everyone should get a can of some Kiwi Protect-All Waterproofer. I used it on a white Linea Pelle bag, which is a very porous, naked leather. Then Throw-up cat (I forget her real name) threw up on it when I was out and I didn't notice for several hours, a baby wipe cleaned it up and it looks perfect now.
> 
> I thought I would never have to watch SpongeBob again. I was wrong.
> 
> There was one more thing I was going to say... Sh*t. I know you guys are gonna be
> wondering about it so I'll try to make something up later.
> 
> If I KNEW HOW TO PUT A HEART HERE I WOULD. But I can't because I don't know how and do not do well with change.


hit reply, to go top of message and you'll see smilies
so Kiwi is better than other protectants...I always wonder if they're all the same but the don't put ingredients on the cans


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> hit reply, to go top of message and you'll see smilies
> so Kiwi is better than other protectants...I always wonder if they're all the same but the don't put ingredients on the cans


I don't know if it's better, but I think it does an excellent job. I think they have to put ingredients on the can because it's aerosol.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know if it's better, but I think it does an excellent job. I think they have to put ingredients on the can because it's aerosol.


I have two different brands of water repellant and neither seems to have ingredients on the can


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I have two different brands of water repellant and neither seems to have ingredients on the can


Sometimes they come with the EPA stuff taped to the can, usually small numerous pages.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Did the deals thread go away? I can’t see it on my phone since they changed the site.


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> Did the deals thread go away? I can’t see it on my phone since they changed the site.


Check the top of the RM Forum on the top right.    I think if you open subforum, it might be there.  Subforum is a red box.  Think it’s under shopping.


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> Did the deals thread go away? I can’t see it on my phone since they changed the site.


I was wrong.   Post a reply is in red.  Subforum is in gray.  Try that


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> I was wrong.   Post a reply is in red.  Subforum is in gray.  Try that


oh okay, thank you. I don't love that...


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> oh okay, thank you. I don't love that...


Right????


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Debating what to buy next. I'm going to use most of my bonus in the fall for responsible things (paying off my car, Roth for next year, etc.), but would like to allocate a bit of fun money (<$1000). Bag? Watch? something else? My big purchase this year was a Burberry trench that I've wanted for over a decade. No travel really bc I travel for work and vacation is on hold bc of covid.


Why don't you wait until you see something, no matter what it is, that you just love and wouldn't normally get. You deserve something really nice, don't worry, you'll find it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Why don't you wait until you see something, no matter what it is, that you just love and wouldn't normally get. You deserve something really nice, don't worry, you'll find it!


This is probably the right answer. Thank you


----------



## Shelby33

Just now


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Just now
> 
> View attachment 5577798


AWESOME!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> AWESOME!!


Thanks! Almost 3 years here and finally saw one!


----------



## Shelby33

Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Can anyone explain this?
> 
> View attachment 5578417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578418


OMG, speechless!!!  WTF?  Where has this bag been?  Must be a SS bag!!!!???


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, speechless!!!  WTF?  Where has this bag been?  Must be a SS bag!!!!???


She said she got it from a blogger, the post is from 2009 I think? It looks like grape, I would love something in grape!


----------



## Shelby33

I forgot this important message-if any of you wish your dh would vacuum, just get him a shop vac. They'll think it's another tool and want to use it. Tried it on my son, he's already vacuumed 3 times today.
.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I forgot this important message-if any of you wish your dh would vacuum, just get him a shop vac. They'll think it's another tool and want to use it. Tried it on my son, he's already vacuumed 3 times today.
> .


Boy, you're good!!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> I forgot this important message-if any of you wish your dh would vacuum, just get him a shop vac. They'll think it's another tool and want to use it. Tried it on my son, he's already vacuumed 3 times today.
> .


Love it!  My toddler is obsessed with our Dyson and my husband just got a Roomba and is having so much fun running it all over the house. So I’m winning in the vacuum department over here too.


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> Love it!  My toddler is obsessed with our Dyson and my husband just got a Roomba and is having so much fun running it all over the house. So I’m winning in the vacuum department over here too.


Hahaha, yes Roscoe loves the vacuum too, we will train him early. 
I have a ridiculously irrational fear of Roombas!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Boy, you're good!!!


After a C-section I told my husband that I couldn't cook because "the Dr said stay away from heavy things and the stove is heavy".


----------



## Shelby33

It is _Caturday! _


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It is _Caturday! _
> 
> View attachment 5578893


Awwww, so adorable!  Those paws!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> Hahaha, yes Roscoe loves the vacuum too, we will train him early.
> I have a ridiculously irrational fear of Roombas!


Yes, that’s the way to go! And sorry to hear that. There are certainly other ways to keep the floor clean! After he got the Roomba, I told him to get one that does all the cooking! We need Rosie over here!


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> Yes, that’s the way to go! And sorry to hear that. There are certainly other ways to keep the floor clean! After he got the Roomba, I told him to get one that does all the cooking! We need Rosie over here!


Seriously I do not really think a Roomba will rise up and hit me in the head, but I seem to attract freak accidents, freak people, freak everything and am always being asked "How the hell did THIS happen?"!


----------



## Shelby33

Where are the cats? I know at least two of you have one or two!


----------



## sdkitty

My boy relaxing on back and girl in box


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> It is _Caturday! _
> 
> View attachment 5578893



Aww pretty kitty!!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> My boy relaxing on back and girl in box
> 
> View attachment 5579186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579187



Awww adorable kitties!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> My boy relaxing on back and girl in box
> 
> View attachment 5579186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579187


Both so cute! Lila sleeps on her back like that too if she's hot!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Aww pretty kitty!!


Where is your cat? Only 6 to 9 hours left for Caturday!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Both so cute! Lila sleeps on her back like that too if she's hot!


when ours lay on their backs it's, relaxed or submissive which is great because they were not the tamest of kitties when we first adopted them.....I had to sign a "shy cats" waiver


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Where is your cat? Only 6 to 9 hours left for Caturday!



Lol she's lounging around here


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Lol she's lounging around here
> 
> View attachment 5579261


beautiful...tortie?  my girl is a torbie - mixture of tabby and tortie


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> beautiful...tortie?  my girl is a torbie - mixture of tabby and tortie



She's a calico... her longer hair just blends colors together


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> She's a calico... her longer hair just blends colors together


yes, I don't really see the white that calico's usually have that long hair is beautiful


----------



## LipglossedX

She's 17 and still super sassy lol


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> She's 17 and still super sassy lol


doesn't show her age....I was talking to someone recently has a 24-year-old cat....says the only thing different with her is she's lost weight...natural for an old lady


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> doesn't show her age....I was talking to someone recently has a 24-year-old cat....says the only thing different with her is she's lost weight...natural for an old lady



She's not as active as she used to be but still holding in there!


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> My boy relaxing on back and girl in box
> 
> View attachment 5579186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579187


Adorable! 




LipglossedX said:


> Lol she's lounging around here
> 
> View attachment 5579261



Such a beauty!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> It is _Caturday! _
> 
> View attachment 5578893


Happy Caturday!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> Seriously I do not really think a Roomba will rise up and hit me in the head, but I seem to attract freak accidents, freak people, freak everything and am always being asked "How the hell did THIS happen?"!


Oh no! Best to play it safe then.


----------



## LipglossedX

laurenrr said:


> Happy Caturday!
> 
> View attachment 5579358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579361



Aww cuties!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Lol she's lounging around here
> 
> View attachment 5579261


I love calicos!!


laurenrr said:


> Happy Caturday!
> 
> View attachment 5579358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579361


I love both pictures!!!


----------



## sdkitty

laurenrr said:


> Happy Caturday!
> 
> View attachment 5579358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579361


oh you have a youngster....both beautiful and so nice they love eachother


----------



## Haughty

There is hope for old bags!  I had two of the same bag. One was very faded purple and needed to be painted.  Used some purple paint from Wood-N-Stuff and it came out a cool shade of bright purple.


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> There is hope for old bags!  I had two of the same bag. One was very faded purple and needed to be painted.  Used some purple paint from Wood-N-Stuff and it came out a cool shade of bright purple.
> 
> View attachment 5579805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579808



Impressive!! Pretty color!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> There is hope for old bags!  I had two of the same bag. One was very faded purple and needed to be painted.  Used some purple paint from Wood-N-Stuff and it came out a cool shade of bright purple.
> 
> View attachment 5579805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579808


this was done with regular paint? not something made for use on leather?


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> this was done with regular paint? not something made for use on leather?


Done with special paint recommended by shoe cobbler guy.  Safe for use on leather handbags, briefcases, car seats.   Figured I didn’t have anything to lose if it didn’t work on the bag


----------



## laurenrr

Cant believe i missed that black elisha with cc lining


----------



## laurenrr

Haughty said:


> There is hope for old bags!  I had two of the same bag. One was very faded purple and needed to be painted.  Used some purple paint from Wood-N-Stuff and it came out a cool shade of bright purple.
> 
> View attachment 5579805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579808


Wow i love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> There is hope for old bags!  I had two of the same bag. One was very faded purple and needed to be painted.  Used some purple paint from Wood-N-Stuff and it came out a cool shade of bright purple.
> 
> View attachment 5579805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579808


It looks beautiful, great job!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Cant believe i missed that black elisha with cc lining


Sorry, I don't know who got it? Or if it was anyone here?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> There is hope for old bags!  I had two of the same bag. One was very faded purple and needed to be painted.  Used some purple paint from Wood-N-Stuff and it came out a cool shade of bright purple.
> 
> View attachment 5579805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579808


This looks fantastic!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> There is hope for old bags!  I had two of the same bag. One was very faded purple and needed to be painted.  Used some purple paint from Wood-N-Stuff and it came out a cool shade of bright purple.
> 
> View attachment 5579805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579808


so paint, not dye?
came out great


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> so paint, not dye?
> came out great


Thanks, everyone!   It’s called leather refinisher and color restorer.   Looks like the other one has some spots, so I may as well do that one, too


----------



## Shelby33

I forgot CATURDAY yesterday!

Oops


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I forgot CATURDAY yesterday!
> 
> Oops
> 
> View attachment 5584691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584707


sweet...is the orange one a baby?


----------



## Shelby33

Yes, the calico was my favorite cat, Marcie. She died a few years ago. This is her with one of her 2 kittens. She was a great Mom and cat. I miss her.


----------



## Shelby33

Happy Birthday @LipglossedX


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Happy Birthday @LipglossedX
> 
> View attachment 5588484



Thank you!!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Thank you!!!


@LipglossedX


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> @LipglossedX



Thank you @Antonia !!


----------



## JenJBS

Happy Birthday! @LipglossedX


----------



## sdkitty

Happy birthday @LipglossedX


----------



## laurenrr

Happy birthday @LipglossedX hope you had a special day


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday! @LipglossedX





sdkitty said:


> Happy birthday @LipglossedX





laurenrr said:


> Happy birthday @LipglossedX hope you had a special day


 Thank you @JenJBS @sdkitty  and @laurenrr  !! That is super sweet of you all. Everyone here is the best!


----------



## Shelby33

Does anyone else get these notifications, who has time to look at over 400 items???


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Does anyone else get these notifications, who has time to look at over 400 items???
> 
> View attachment 5591976


OMG yes, but I don't get THAT many!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG yes, but I don't get THAT many!


Sometimes it's almost 500! Also those stupid notifications for "keeping PM in tip-top shape", isn't that someone else's job?


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> There is hope for old bags!  I had two of the same bag. One was very faded purple and needed to be painted.  Used some purple paint from Wood-N-Stuff and it came out a cool shade of bright purple.
> 
> View attachment 5579805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579808


This looks like purple haze, really beautiful saturated purple!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Does anyone else get these notifications, who has time to look at over 400 items???
> 
> View attachment 5591976


I got a notification of 500 items picked for me this morning


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> I got a notification of 500 items picked for me this morning


the computer is pretty random.....giving me LV items which I've never browsed


----------



## Antonia

I meant to post about this a couple weeks ago but Rebecca is pregnant!  She posted a reel on instagram about it-see it here:  She is adorable!!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> I meant to post about this a couple weeks ago but Rebecca is pregnant!  She posted a reel on instagram about it-see it here:  She is adorable!!



Baby #4!! That is amazing, she is a super woman. How does she juggle 4 kids plus her business. I only have 2 and collapse at the end of each day *fainting emoji*


----------



## jennalovesbags

@Shelby33 what lining does your pink beloved have?


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> I meant to post about this a couple weeks ago but Rebecca is pregnant!  She posted a reel on instagram about it-see it here:  She is adorable!!



Aww so special!  I’ve had baby fever lately but it’s just not the right time… *sigh*


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> @Shelby33 what lining does your pink beloved have?


Yellow and white stripes!


----------



## shesnochill

Hi ladies!  Currently in PHX waiting for plane #2 back to LA; got some time to kill so popping in here! How is everyone doing? Great, I hope! Xoxo


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Hi ladies!  Currently in PHX waiting for plane #2 back to LA; got some time to kill so popping in here! How is everyone doing? Great, I hope! Xoxo


Long time no see @shesnochill !  Doing well, how about you?


----------



## jennalovesbags

A lovely thing happened today. I was at my favorite winery (in rural upstate NY), and one of the associates there knew I was carrying an RM Nikki. We talked about the good old days of sample sales. No one has ever known what I’m carrying out in the wild!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> A lovely thing happened today. I was at my favorite winery (in rural upstate NY), and one of the associates there knew I was carrying an RM Nikki. We talked about the good old days of sample sales. No one has ever known what I’m carrying out in the wild!


Oh nice!  Yeah, doesn't happen often but it's great when it does!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I would have done all new pics but that’s just me. I never buy from sellers who use the reposh original seller pics.


I'm looking at something now that's a reposh....she used the old pics....I can believe if the shoes didn't fit right they are in the same condition as the pictures but I asked for new pics anyway.....she said she would post new pics but they will be the same....don't want to offend someone who's offering a good deal but better safe than sorry


----------



## Haughty

Can anyone help with this color?  It’s a dark purple with I think with some maybe brown undertones.    Gold hardware.   Birdie lining.   Thought it was purple haze but no glaze or haze..


----------



## JenJBS

Haughty said:


> Can anyone help with this color?  It’s a dark purple with I think with some maybe brown undertones.    Gold hardware.   Birdie lining.   Thought it was purple haze but no glaze or haze..
> 
> View attachment 5608468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608469


It looks close to my Dark Cherry - and the difference could just be lighting. But don't know if she did a Dark Cherry Nikki.


----------



## Haughty

JenJBS said:


> It looks close to my Dark Cherry - and the difference could just be lighting. But don't know if she did a Dark Cherry Nikki.


Thanks!   I will do some research


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Thanks!   I will do some research


Is she looking for a new home?


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> Is she looking for a new home?


One never knows! Will take her out for a spin soon and see if I like her!


----------



## Sassy

Haughty said:


> Can anyone help with this color?  It’s a dark purple with I think with some maybe brown undertones.    Gold hardware.   Birdie lining.   Thought it was purple haze but no glaze or haze..
> 
> View attachment 5608468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608469


Not sure what color but definitely not purple haze, I don’t believe she did a Nikki in any of the Haze leathers.


----------



## LipglossedX

Just thought this Fall 2022 RM video was fun...


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Just thought this Fall 2022 RM video was fun...



nice video 
IDK who knocks off who in this business but I had a MK Collection bag that looked just like the bag on the cover of this video....I think @Shelby33  has this bag too


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice video
> IDK who knocks off who in this business but I had a MK Collection bag that looked just like the bag on the cover of this video....I think @Shelby33  has this bag too


The MK Tonne I think!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Not sure what color but definitely not purple haze, I don’t believe she did a Nikki in any of the Haze leathers.


I am pretty sure there was at least a purple, brown, and black haze Nikki, but that leather is totally smooth.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The MK Tonne I think!


yes....from the Tonne line...I had one like yours and still have a different one from that line


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I am pretty sure there was at least a purple, brown, and black haze Nikki, but that leather is totally smooth.


Think there was also orange haze


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Think there was also orange haze


There was, I want an orange haze anything! I haven't seen mention of an orange haze nikki but if I saw one I'd probably try to get it!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> There was, I want an orange haze anything! I haven't seen mention of an orange haze nikki but if I saw one I'd probably try to get it!


I think I have an orange haze.  It’s orange with birdie lining and what seems like the ghaze leather, so I assumed it was orange haze.   Will try to post a picture tonight


----------



## Haughty

This might be orange haze.   Might look red but it’s definitely orange.  Birdie lining.


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> This might be orange haze.   Might look red but it’s definitely orange.  Birdie lining.
> 
> View attachment 5613887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613889


Love it @Haughty !!


----------



## JenJBS

Haughty said:


> This might be orange haze.   Might look red but it’s definitely orange.  Birdie lining.
> 
> View attachment 5613887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613889



Gorgeous!


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> Love it @Haughty !!


Thank you!


----------



## Haughty

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Thank you!


ahhhh I love it. definitely looks like orange haze to me.


----------



## Shelby33

Fall 2009 preview. Impressed to hear Belle & Sebastian in the background. I think some of these were not actually released?


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Fall 2009 preview. Impressed to hear Belle & Sebastian in the background. I think some of these were not actually released?



Blast from the past! Thanks so much for posting this. Takes me back. Love her short bob haircut! And the burgundy and olive bags are so yum!


----------



## sdkitty

excuse me if this is OT but what do you minkettes think of this old style Botkier Bianca?  I wanted this back in the day and for some reason didn't get it.  I was watching a documentary about amy winehouse last night and she was carrying a brown one like this - looked cool.  So  - cool?  or dated?  some people here used to say the outside pockets looked like boobs


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> excuse me if this is OT but what do you minkettes think of this old style Botkier Bianca?  I wanted this back in the day and for some reason didn't get it.  I was watching a documentary about amy winehouse last night and she was carrying a brown one like this - looked cool.  So  - cool?  or dated?  some people here used to say the outside pockets looked like boobs
> 
> View attachment 5620331


I agree about the boob comment...I think that's why I never liked this style.  This particular style had suede linings, which is luxurious but looking at the top closure, it might be annoying to use.  JMHO.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I agree about the boob comment...I think that's why I never liked this style.  This particular style had suede linings, which is luxurious but looking at the top closure, it might be annoying to use.  JMHO.


good point about the top closure...I'd probably have to leave that open....I don't recall suede lining but the leather was nice and soft - lambskin probably
thanks @Antonia


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I agree about the boob comment...I think that's why I never liked this style.  This particular style had suede linings, which is luxurious but looking at the top closure, it might be annoying to use.  JMHO.


here's amy with hers - I think it's a medium size one....of course this is probably from around 2007 - when the PF was new.  wonder if celebs were given bags to carry back then...guess they were


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> excuse me if this is OT but what do you minkettes think of this old style Botkier Bianca?  I wanted this back in the day and for some reason didn't get it.  I was watching a documentary about amy winehouse last night and she was carrying a brown one like this - looked cool.  So  - cool?  or dated?  some people here used to say the outside pockets looked like boobs
> 
> View attachment 5620331


The boob bag! I have the mini Bianca in a wine-ish color. Haven’t used it in 10+ years but it’s somewhere in my closet. I don’t remember the suede lining or the top closure on the mini, I really loved carrying it!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> here's amy with hers - I think it's a medium size one....of course this is probably from around 2007 - when the PF was new.  wonder if celebs were given bags to carry back then...guess they were
> View attachment 5620345


Oh gosh that bag is bigger than her body!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Oh gosh that bag is bigger than her body!


she was tiny after she got on drugs


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> excuse me if this is OT but what do you minkettes think of this old style Botkier Bianca?  I wanted this back in the day and for some reason didn't get it.  I was watching a documentary about amy winehouse last night and she was carrying a brown one like this - looked cool.  So  - cool?  or dated?  some people here used to say the outside pockets looked like boobs
> 
> View attachment 5620331


I love the colors and style of the bag except for the top closure. That flap kills it for me, I would find it too annoying.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love the colors and style of the bag except for the top closure. That flap kills it for me, I would find it too annoying.


I think maybe it would be ok for me if I left it unlocked.....it came in a nice cognac color but right now it seems like there are very few for sale and they're priced high.
I like your new avatar @Jeepgurl76


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> The boob bag! I have the mini Bianca in a wine-ish color. Haven’t used it in 10+ years but it’s somewhere in my closet. I don’t remember the suede lining or the top closure on the mini, I really loved carrying it!


maybe this will inspire you to pull yours out of the closet....if you do, can you let me know what you find with the top closure?  thanks


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I think maybe it would be ok for me if I left it unlocked.....it came in a nice cognac color but right now it seems like there are very few for sale and they're priced high.
> I like your new avatar @Jeepgurl76


Thank you! If you really want one ya never know when one will pop up. Some people don’t do research when posting items for sale so you might get lucky and find something reasonably priced.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I’m trying so hard not to buy another MAB but a certain one it keeps calling me  I don’t have the room to store them ugh.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! If you really want one ya never know when one will pop up. Some people don’t do research when posting items for sale so you might get lucky and find something reasonably priced.


I did find a nice one with some flaws at a low price but it's the medium and I think I'd want the large size


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> maybe this will inspire you to pull yours out of the closet....if you do, can you let me know what you find with the top closure?  thanks


I’ll try to find it this weekend. I am now recalling a top closure but I think I left it open like you said, don’t think it bothered me that much.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> maybe this will inspire you to pull yours out of the closet....if you do, can you let me know what you find with the top closure?  thanks


I had one that was a size smaller than the one in your picture, dk brown, suede lined, I loved it! Sometimes I wish I still had it! 
Plus anything "dated" is now "vintage", and vintage is in now!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m trying so hard not to buy another MAB but a certain one it keeps calling me  I don’t have the room to store them ugh.


Which one? I don't think that not having enough space is a good enough reason not to get it, though.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Which one? I don't think that not having enough space is a good enough reason not to get it,


This one.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I had one that was a size smaller than the one in your picture, dk brown, suede lined, I loved it! Sometimes I wish I still had it!
> Plus anything "dated" is now "vintage", and vintage is in now!


I was researching the medium vs large on this bag and found my own posts from years ago saying large was better for me.  there are a couple of large ones for sale but the sellers are asking too much for them.  so maybe sometime in the future I'll find one....or not
did you find the clasp on top to be an issue for you?


----------



## Sassy

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m trying so hard not to buy another MAB but a certain one it keeps calling me  I don’t have the room to store them ugh.


Did you end up getting the MAB that I think you were referring to??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Sassy said:


> Did you end up getting the MAB that I think you were referring to??


No, I didn’t. Keep looking at it though lol so someone should buy it! Ha ha.


----------



## Sassy

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No, I didn’t. Keep looking at it though lol so someone should buy it! Ha ha.


I thought you meant the black MAB with FDL lining on TRR which was sold today! Anyone here get that one?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621714


Oh that is so pretty, I know you probably have room, I mean, it looks great just sitting on that person s coffee table!! Bags as art, it's the next big trend, I'm telling you!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I was researching the medium vs large on this bag and found my own posts from years ago saying large was better for me.  there are a couple of large ones for sale but the sellers are asking too much for them.  so maybe sometime in the future I'll find one....or not
> did you find the clasp on top to be an issue for you?


No I don't think it bothered me at all. It is easier to get into a MAB but I don't remember the Bianca being problematic, and I always used the clasp to close it too. The leather was so soft! Not as thick as the leather of the Sasha but it was definitely luxurious to me!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No I don't think it bothered me at all. It is easier to get into a MAB but I don't remember the Bianca being problematic, and I always used the clasp to close it too. The leather was so soft! Not as thick as the leather of the Sasha but it was definitely luxurious to me!


Thanks @Shelby33 
yes, the leather on most of them was soft lambskin.  they also did some with glazed leather.  I was searching here for talk about the medium vs large and found my own post from years ago.  I'd forgotten I bought a couple of Biancas and returned them.  One was the glazed leather - not as nice as the soft. the other was a medium size one.  even though sellers are saying the handle drop is 8 inches, I found it too short.


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> here's amy with hers - I think it's a medium size one....of course this is probably from around 2007 - when the PF was new.  wonder if celebs were given bags to carry back then...guess they were
> View attachment 5620345


I think amy's was the medium...this is the large - reallly big


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> I think amy's was the medium...this is the large - reallly big
> 
> View attachment 5625050


@Lauren


sdkitty said:


> I think amy's was the medium...this is the large - reallly big
> 
> View attachment 5625050


@laurenrr, you don't think this looks overly large?


----------



## laurenrr

sdkitty said:


> @Lauren
> 
> @laurenrr, you don't think this looks overly large?


I definitely think its a large bag, but i like the look of it. To me the size and slouch make it look cool/casual and not overly large.


----------



## sdkitty

laurenrr said:


> I definitely think its a large bag, but i like the look of it. To me the size and slouch make it look cool/casual and not overly large.


I’m obsessing between the sizes


----------



## JenJBS

Have you guys seen the adorable little MAB Bitties?!     

8" W X6.5" H X4.25" D


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I’m obsessing between the sizes


What size bags do you usually carry? If you carry small to medium I’d stay with medium. I’d your medium to large I would suggest large.  I tend to lean towards the larger bags and larger bags are making a come back.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> Have you guys seen the adorable little MAB Bitties?!
> 
> 8" W X6.5" H X4.25" D
> 
> View attachment 5626154
> View attachment 5626155


These are really super cute although not for me! I’d love to see someone post one!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> What size bags do you usually carry? If you carry small to medium I’d stay with medium. I’d your medium to large I would suggest large.  I tend to lean towards the larger bags and larger bags are making a come back.


I like medium to large....proportion-wise I think Bal City is just about right but I also carry Marc Jacobs Stella and RM MAB which are larger.  The large Bianca is actually a bit bigger than either the stella or the MAB.  It's longer than the Mattie.  The people selling the large ones mostly want big money for them. There are a lot more of the medium ones available.   But when I check the actual sold bags on ebay none brought that kind of money.


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> I like medium to large....proportion-wise I think Bal City is just about right but I also carry Marc Jacobs Stella and RM MAB which are larger.  The large Bianca is actually a bit bigger than either the stella or the MAB.  It's longer than the Mattie.  The people selling the large ones mostly want big money for them. There are a lot more of the medium ones available.   But when I check the actual sold bags on ebay none brought that kind of money.


Curious how much the mediums and larges are selling for? I still owe you a picture of my mini, but I realized it’s in storage and not my closet so I need to get into it.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> What size bags do you usually carry? If you carry small to medium I’d stay with medium. I’d your medium to large I would suggest large.  I tend to lean towards the larger bags and larger bags are making a come back.


Oh you must have seen the new LVs!


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> maybe this will inspire you to pull yours out of the closet....if you do, can you let me know what you find with the top closure?  thanks


Here is my Bianca! I think it’s the small size. It does have microsuede lining and the top flap closure. I remember I just left it open most times. If I needed security, I just zipped the bag. I believe this color was called cherry. Maybe I will use it this weekend!


----------



## Sassy

Here is the small Bianca next to the dark green MAB for scale.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Curious how much the mediums and larges are selling for? I still owe you a picture of my mini, but I realized it’s in storage and not my closet so I need to get into it.


most of what I found was on Poshmark....mediums in ok condition can be had for around $50....


Sassy said:


> Here is my Bianca! I think it’s the small size. It does have microsuede lining and the top flap closure. I remember I just left it open most times. If I needed security, I just zipped the bag. I believe this color was called cherry. Maybe I will use it this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5626919


that's pretty
I hadn't recalled the suede lining but most of them seem to have it....or is it faux suede?


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> most of what I found was on Poshmark....mediums in ok condition can be had for around $50....
> 
> that's pretty
> I hadn't recalled the suede lining but most of them seem to have it....or is it faux suede?


I think it’s microfiber/microsuede so def not real suede. It’s like a light beige color.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> I think it’s microfiber/microsuede so def not real suede. It’s like a light beige color.


that might explain why someone said the bag was light....suede lined bags aren't usually light


Sassy said:


> I think it’s microfiber/microsuede so def not real suede. It’s like a light beige color.


so if it's fabric, not suede, it might be cleanable?  some of them have dirty linings but the outside is in good conditon.  you'd think it it was cleanable the seller would clean it, but a lot of people don't bother to detail their bags before listing them


----------



## Jeepgurl76

So both Nikki bags are the same! I’m letting one go but not sure which one to keep. 1st pic new bag. 2nd pic is more worn in.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So both Nikki bags are the same! I’m letting one go but not sure which one to keep. 1st pic new bag. 2nd pic is more worn in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627425
> View attachment 5627426


hard decision...first one looks darker....I think I prefer it but that's just from a photo


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> What size bags do you usually carry? If you carry small to medium I’d stay with medium. I’d your medium to large I would suggest large.  I tend to lean towards the larger bags and larger bags are making a come back.


I found this old video of monica botkier with the two sizes
what do you think @Jeepgurl76 ...the the large too big?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I found this old video of monica botkier with the two sizes
> what do you think @Jeepgurl76 ...the the large too big?



Oh this is a good comparison video! I really love the large bag but I also love larger bags in general. I don’t think the large is really all that large in my opinion.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Oh this is a good comparison video! I really love the large bag but I also love larger bags in general. I don’t think the large is really all that large in my opinion.


thanks!  I'm having a hard time with this one.  I do think if I go with a large it should be either black or dark brown....looks smaller than a lighter color.  the large ones seem to be scarcer and usually priced higher than the medium sized ones


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> thanks!  I'm having a hard time with this one.  I do think if I go with a large it should be either black or dark brown....looks smaller than a lighter color.  the large ones seem to be scarcer and usually priced higher than the medium sized ones


Interesting that they are priced so differently! My vote would be black, I really like the way it looks in black. Which color do you lean towards the black or brown?


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Interesting that they are priced so differently! My vote would be black, I really like the way it looks in black. Which color do you lean towards the black or brown?


today, black.....this whole thing started with a pic of amy winehouse carrying a dark brown one.  I don't think I'd get the black in the medium size as it would be similar in size and shape to my bal city which is a more desirable bag.  that probably doesn't make sense to you as I know you buy and sell much more often than I do


----------



## poizenisxkandee

not RM but general chatter and I feel like you guys would get a kick out of this new way to style handbags  




went to a fashion event over the weekend and the designer had a full collection mixed and matched differently for different runway/performance segments, so for the finale with everything, he put the jacket over a bag lol. 

Here's photos of the bag, and the skirt/jacket combo, and the velvet gown underneath: 







and yes, the event had a "royal" theme thus the blues and wigs lol


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Oh this is a good comparison video! I really love the large bag but I also love larger bags in general. I don’t think the large is really all that large in my opinion.


@laurenrr do you prefer the larger size?


----------



## laurenrr

sdkitty said:


> @laurenrr do you prefer the larger size?


I do. I agree with @Jeepgurl76 that i dont think the large size is all that large


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So both Nikki bags are the same! I’m letting one go but not sure which one to keep. 1st pic new bag. 2nd pic is more worn in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627425
> View attachment 5627426


Could one be dark brown (has sig HW) and the other cloud grey, which aged to brown? Both lamb. Elephant did not have sig HW.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Could one be dark brown (has sig HW) and the other cloud grey, which aged to brown? Both lamb. Elephant did not have sig HW.


I thought Elephant cause I thought for sure one of the bags in the old threads was named elephant with siggy hardware that is awe but Could be cloud grey and I just remember it wrong lol. The bags I just had definitely the same bag as they both have siggy hardware. One was just more aged than the other one.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I thought Elephant cause I thought for sure one of the bags in the old threads was named elephant with siggy hardware that is awe but Could be cloud grey and I just remember it wrong lol. The bags I just had definitely the same bag as they both have siggy hardware. One was just more aged than the other one.


Cloud grey had sig HW, as did dark brown. But dark brown was darker than either of your bags.. 


Jeepgurl76 said:


> I thought Elephant cause I thought for sure one of the bags in the old threads was named elephant with siggy hardware that is awe but Could be cloud grey and I just remember it wrong lol. The bags I just had definitely the same bag as they both have siggy hardware. One was just more aged than the other one.


----------



## Shelby33

Today I saw a Black bear cub, he climbed up a tree a little and looked at me, and I DIDN'T TAKE A PICTURE!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Today I saw a Black bear cub, he climbed up a tree a little and looked at me, and I DIDN'T TAKE A PICTURE!!!!


wow....was this out hiking or something?  not in your neighborhood?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Today I saw a Black bear cub, he climbed up a tree a little and looked at me, and I DIDN'T TAKE A PICTURE!!!!


Ahhhh what were you thinking!!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Ahhhh what were you thinking!!


I wasn't!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow....was this out hiking or something?  not in your neighborhood?


We were about 1/2 mile away from the house. Across the street from me, behind those houses are trails, and bears have come to our street to go through trash barrels. I definitely don't want to hike through there. I also don't want to hike because I am lazy.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> We were about 1/2 mile away from the house. Across the street from me, behind those houses are trails, and bears have come to our street to go through trash barrels. I definitely don't want to hike through there. I also don't want to hike because I am lazy.


I'd be excited to see a baby bear but of course your don't want to mess with it as mom could be watching.  we had a mountain lion on our street years ago.  It was around for a few days and the wildlife people said they could do nothing unless it became an imminent threat.  I think a neighbor took matters into their own hands.


----------



## coachlover90

Hello all! I ordered the Edie in Ambra and the color isn’t really as expected. It almost has a green undertone? I don’t want to unwrap it all the way yet in case I return. My question is, is it a nice yellow? Or is it more of a weird brown green yellow? I’m not sure if it’ll match a lot as a good neutral?


----------



## coachlover90

coachlover90 said:


> Hello all! I ordered the Edie in Ambra and the color isn’t really as expected. It almost has a green undertone? I don’t want to unwrap it all the way yet in case I return. My question is, is it a nice yellow? Or is it more of a weird brown green yellow? I’m not sure if it’ll match a lot as a good neutral?
> 
> View attachment 5639422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639424


Ok I’m returning it…the more I look at the color in different lighting the more I dislike it  but I’m keeping the mini 5 zip in suede I got!


----------



## Antonia

coachlover90 said:


> Hello all! I ordered the Edie in Ambra and the color isn’t really as expected. It almost has a green undertone? I don’t want to unwrap it all the way yet in case I return. My question is, is it a nice yellow? Or is it more of a weird brown green yellow? I’m not sure if it’ll match a lot as a good neutral?
> 
> View attachment 5639422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639424


Although it's not a color I gravitate towards, I kinda like it!  Def. looks more green or chartreuse!!


----------



## coachlover90

Antonia said:


> Although it's not a color I gravitate towards, I kinda like it!  Def. looks more green or chartreuse!!


Well, I may have to keep it and make it work because when I go to return it, it’s giving me trouble. We’ll see what happens. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Shelby33

coachlover90 said:


> Hello all! I ordered the Edie in Ambra and the color isn’t really as expected. It almost has a green undertone? I don’t want to unwrap it all the way yet in case I return. My question is, is it a nice yellow? Or is it more of a weird brown green yellow? I’m not sure if it’ll match a lot as a good neutral?
> 
> View attachment 5639422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639424


It doesn't look like the same color in the stock photo, it is a more unique color, I agree with Antonia. I like it a lot!


----------



## coachlover90

Shelby33 said:


> It doesn't look like the same color in the stock photo, it is a more unique color, I agree with Antonia. I like it a lot!


Thanks for the response  hearing other people say it isn’t a bad yellow makes me feel better about it


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It doesn't look like the same color in the stock photo, it is a more unique color, I agree with Antonia. I like it a lot!


I agree, I actually don't like the stock photo....I like the photo @coachlover90 posted more!! I might have to check it out!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> I agree, I actually don't like the stock photo....I like the photo @coachlover90 posted more!! I might have to check it out!


I agree! Was going to say i like the actual
Color way more than the stock photo!


----------



## Shelby33

Who was looking for mini Nikkis?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Who was looking for mini Nikkis?



I'm always happy to look at those!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I'm always happy to look at those!


I will PM You the one I saw!


----------



## JenJBS

Promo code for 20% on the RM website. 

RMPost-buqx7g


----------



## Shelby33

Can you guys believe he is 4 today?!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Can you guys believe he is 4 today?!
> 
> View attachment 5642498


Happy Birthday!!   He's so adorable!!!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Can you guys believe he is 4 today?!
> 
> View attachment 5642498


Already 4! He is the cutest


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Already 4! He is the cutest


Thank you, so many leaves to play in!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Happy Birthday!!   He's so adorable!!!


Thanks, he is a cutie!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Can you guys believe he is 4 today?!
> 
> View attachment 5642498


very cute and looks like he's having a lot of fun for his birthday


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Can you guys believe he is 4 today?!
> 
> View attachment 5642498



Happy Birthday! Such a cutie!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday! Such a cutie!


He says thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Do you guys want to hear how stupid I am, I had to fill out paperwork at the Doctor's (new Doctor). For preexisting conditions, I was supposed to put SVT. 
I gave it to the nurse and she came over to me and whispered "oh Hon we don't need to know this" and I look down and see I had written STD! So I told her no, it's SVT, look this is the med I take for it and she was just laughing. 
I told my mom the Doctor was very nice and she said "Yeah now that he knows you don't have an STD".


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Do you guys want to hear how stupid I am, I had to fill out paperwork at the Doctor's (new Doctor). For preexisting conditions, I was supposed to put SVT.
> I gave it to the nurse and she came over to me and whispered "oh Hon we don't need to know this" and I look down and see I had written STD! So I told her no, it's SVT, look this is the med I take for it and she was just laughing.
> I told my mom the Doctor was very nice and she said "Yeah now that he knows you don't have an STD".


I know what STD is but don't know what SVT is


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I know what STD is but don't know what SVT is


Supraventricular tachycardia. Pretty harmless but annoying problem.


----------



## samfalstaff

I sorta love this. What do others think?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I sorta love this. What do others think?
> 
> View attachment 5673724


pretty but not someting I'd use all the time...you have lots of bags though so that wouldn't be a problem


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> pretty but not someting I'd use all the time...you have lots of bags though so that wouldn't be a problem


I'd be afraid of one of those stars falling off if I used it everyday.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I sorta love this. What do others think?
> 
> View attachment 5673724


It's pretty but for some reason I always thing these bags with over embellishments look like they've been bedazzled.  It's something I think I'd tire of quickly-better to stick with a classic style.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It's pretty but for some reason I always thing these bags with over embellishments look like they've been bedazzled.  It's something I think I'd tire of quickly-better to stick with a classic style.


Oh no! Don't say that! Now all I can think of is the bedazzler tool from the 80s/90s.


----------



## laurenrr

samfalstaff said:


> I sorta love this. What do others think?
> 
> View attachment 5673724


I love this


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> I sorta love this. What do others think?
> 
> View attachment 5673724


I do like this bag and think it’s pretty! I’m also someone who would carry it a few times and quickly loose interest in the bag. If you like it go for it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I've missed y'all and hope everyone has a good festive season. I'm finally coming up for air. A few weeks back my folks were in a horrific car accident and while they are healing, unfortunately my pup's injuries were too significant for him to have any semblance of quality of life. I'm ready for the new year and maybe a new bag.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I've missed y'all and hope everyone has a good festive season. I'm finally coming up for air. A few weeks back my folks were in a horrific car accident and while they are healing, unfortunately my pup's injuries were too significant for him to have any semblance of quality of life. I'm ready for the new year and maybe a new bag.


Oh boy...that's awful!!  Here is to a quick recovery for both of them...and so sorry about your pup.    2022 has not been the greatest year.  Seems we say that every year.  Hoping 2023 is better for everyone!!


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> I've missed y'all and hope everyone has a good festive season. I'm finally coming up for air. A few weeks back my folks were in a horrific car accident and while they are healing, unfortunately my pup's injuries were too significant for him to have any semblance of quality of life. I'm ready for the new year and maybe a new bag.


So sorry to hear this. Wishing you joy and healing in 2023


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> I've missed y'all and hope everyone has a good festive season. I'm finally coming up for air. A few weeks back my folks were in a horrific car accident and while they are healing, unfortunately my pup's injuries were too significant for him to have any semblance of quality of life. I'm ready for the new year and maybe a new bag.


So sorry to hear this happened! Lots of prayers and definitely indulge in some self care and a new bag!


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> I've missed y'all and hope everyone has a good festive season. I'm finally coming up for air. A few weeks back my folks were in a horrific car accident and while they are healing, unfortunately my pup's injuries were too significant for him to have any semblance of quality of life. I'm ready for the new year and maybe a new bag.


Very sorry to hear this.   Sending healing thoughts.    Take care of yourself


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> I've missed y'all and hope everyone has a good festive season. I'm finally coming up for air. A few weeks back my folks were in a horrific car accident and while they are healing, unfortunately my pup's injuries were too significant for him to have any semblance of quality of life. I'm ready for the new year and maybe a new bag.



I'm so sorry.   Losing a furry family member is heartbreaking. I hope a new pup will help you heal. You more than deserve treating yourself to a new bag.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> I've missed y'all and hope everyone has a good festive season. I'm finally coming up for air. A few weeks back my folks were in a horrific car accident and while they are healing, unfortunately my pup's injuries were too significant for him to have any semblance of quality of life. I'm ready for the new year and maybe a new bag.


so sorry about your parents and your poor pup...hope things will be better for you in the new year


----------



## jennalovesbags

Thanks, all


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Thanks, all


Oh, that’s awful. I hope you have a better year!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I sorta love this. What do others think?
> 
> View attachment 5673724


YES


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I've missed y'all and hope everyone has a good festive season. I'm finally coming up for air. A few weeks back my folks were in a horrific car accident and while they are healing, unfortunately my pup's injuries were too significant for him to have any semblance of quality of life. I'm ready for the new year and maybe a new bag.


Oh my God I am so so sorry!


----------

